# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > Player Help Need a character background written up?

## Tawmis

So, I love doing writing challenges - it's undoubtedly what got me into D&D to begin with (the ability to spin up a story, and have players interact and change and shape the world!)

I even go as far as write character backgrounds for characters I make in CRPG - for example, *Legend of Grimrock*: Destiny's Chance and *DragonAge*: "Life Begins With Death."

I recently did two backgrounds for folks here (up to them if they want to use it - for me, I just enjoyed the challenge of writing it) - *The Not So Evil Necromancer* and *The Fighter With Magic Missile.* And just for fun, did one for *Luna Miranti* (though I wasn't asked to)  :Small Tongue: 

If you're interested in me writing up a backstory (all for free, naturally! But if you enjoyed what I wrote and want to donate - I do take donations through *paypal* - donations, obviously are *not* mandatory!) - all I need is...

Your character's* Name, Race, Class* (gender too, if the name isn't too obvious about the gender) - and if you already have a rough outline for a backstory... or if you selected Flaws, Traits, etc. (standard in 5e characters)... or if you have nothing, but have a rough idea - or just NO idea - let me know. Just reply to this thread... I will whip something up when I see it - and then PM you the link to the post in here. :)

*Also - I welcome feedback from ANYONE who reads these! Even if it's not a background I wrote for you - feel free to comment on it - tell me where I am strong, tell me where I am weak. So I welcome anyone and everyone to share feedback with me.*

*NEW!* My wife came up with the idea of allowing folks to donate (THIS IS NOT REQUIRED!) should you want to - whether it be 50cents or a dollar - to our *paypal account.* If you DO choose to donate, please donate AFTER I've written your character's background! *Fixed the link!*

*Special Shout Out For The Donations Go Out To:*
*Jaryn*
*MaxiBoy* x2
*Galithar* x2
*stormsouldevil*
*Ogre Mage*
*Ominae55*
*george moshingt*
*AvvyR*
*D3adZ0mb13Gur1*
*DragonEarth*
*Chradis*



EDIT:
Here's a list in this thread I've done so far (links go directly to the character backgrounds - with the quoted requests)
==================================================  ========================
A Rock Gnome bit by a diseased rat... What happens next?A man turns away from the family duty of becoming a druid... What happens next?A mysterious birth and an Aasimir comes into the world, but doesn't want to even listen to the angels or gods... What happens next?The demon Bar'garius appears and a Half-Elf learns a dark secret made by her parents... What is the dark secret?A forest gnome wizard wants to steal Undermountain... But why?A Tiefling flees from her abusive home to find a better life... What happens next?A Wildshape Druid becomes a bounty hunter and finds his targets and learns a secret....Will he let them go?A Paladin has strolled into town and noticed something about the people... And decides to do something about it.Tarot cards reveal the life of a Tiefling... What will the cards say about her future?A son inherits his father's possessions... As well as his debt to one of the most sinister gangs!An Aasimir has fallen from grace ... Who is the mysterious stranger with a gift?A tragic turn of events for a family cursed with Necromany What happens next?A wood elf changed to a Yaun-ti through death... How will her best friend react?A young woman wanting nothing to do with being a hero... Is accidentally thought to be one.- Same as above (Clarification as to what was wanted, so did a minor edit)- Same as above (Clarification as to what was wanted, so did a minor edit bringing it closer to what they wanted)A Half-Orc finds out that his belief system is easily broken... By the most unlikely thing...?People underestimate Kobolds... Even Hobgoblins!In the middle of battle, one man is guided... And his life is changed forever.The Great Wolf of the North watches all... And his eyes watch for those who are worthy!A Tiefling in the Southern Ward of Waterdeep.... Finds himself attacked by those who believe he's a devil!The tragic tale of an human infant... And how he grew up to be so much more.A Ghostwise Halfling wants to do the unthinkable and leave the woods...How will his family react?In a time ruled by vampires, a wizard who has lost his daughter.... Has created the ultimate weapon!A pact made by a desperate man generations ago... Shapes the life of one of his descendants!A rescue mission by two Paladins... Find themselves at odds with each other.A Noir Story of Lies, Deception and Mystery and Mistresses... Lies are the best illusion if you believe it.Dragonborn are rare in this world... and when Paladins find a infant Red Dragonborn... What do they do?An ancient blade is lost... Until a young man falls into a dark hole and finds it.A warrior meets a mysterious woman on the road... What does the gift she give him at the end mean?Slaves to the Drow, two people find love in the darkest corner of the world...And make a bold plan to escape.Another Half-Orc Paladin also finds his faith shattered...By something far more sinister.A female Drow slaver sees a loving couple make for an escape...What happens next changes her forever.A Dwarf Necromancer wants to resurrect Dinosaurs...Welcome to Jurassic Park.A young boy haunted by the sounds of children burning alive...Finds his faith in becoming a Paladin to destroy evil.A female warrior leaves her home due to a family dispute and vows to never return... But learns of her father's illness.A young woman becomes a concubine But her life of love is quickly shattered.The story of a Paladin female from 500 years ago... Needs the dog-gone truth to be told!A young man saved by a Paladin... Discovers there is a darkness inside himself.A forest gnome seeks to learn magic... In The Feywild.A Wood Elf Druid gets a warning... From the Feywild about a great danger coming!Further development of the young woman who had been a concubine... And the story of her two best friends!A Hobgoblin must decide between surrendering or taking his own life... *What choice will he make?*An Aasimir is dragged to the Shadowfell... *And has caught the interest of the Raven Queen.*Youth and arrogance cost someone their best friend... *Now they must change.*What has turned the Treants to become so violent... *A Ghostwise Halfling seeks the answers!*An Elf sees the worse in humans... *So she seeks to learn more about her enemy.* (STAR WARS) A Wookiee is hunted by an enemy... *But an unlikely savior comes to his aid.*A compassionate bard must teach some hoodlums... *never mess with an orphanage.*Visions haunt a young Wood Elf whose family frowns on magic... *But Destiny has other plans for him.*A failing wizard suddenly finds his village under attack... *Will he learn to channel magic to save them?*A Tortle finds himself taken to the bottom of the ocean... *To Meet The Dreamweaver.*
- Same as above *Slight revision to tie into the "Genie from the Plane of Water" origin.*A Male Half-Elf seeking to escape bullies... *Hides in a Church to be changed forever.*An ancient green dragon destroys the town of Night's Bane... *and an ancient god seeks revenge!*A barbarian refuses to become a shaman... *And witnesses the destruction of the city of Night's Bane!*An ancient Silver Dragon has her eggs destroyed... *What happens when Kobolds invade her cave?*A Genie from the Plane of Water falls in love with a sailor... *But must fake her own death.*A timid, quiet, young boy delivers news to a family of a father passing away heroically... *And how that changes his life.*A young rock gnome wizard tries to cheat on a test... *And now must find his path.*An Aetherborn is ripped from their home world... *And into ... The Forgotten Realms.*A mentally disabled young boy, constantly bullied... *Finds a new friend to change his life forever.*A Dragonborn Paladin chasing down an Ancient Dragon... *Now finds he is a part of a game.*A Moon Elf in Silverymoon joins the City Guard... *But his life is about to change, for his sister.* (Tied to the next one below)An aspiring Wizard seeks to learn magic... *When something goes wrong, and her brother mus save her.* (Tied to the one above)Vampires who walk in the sun... *This is no ordinary Daywalker story.*A Dwarven Warforged welcomed by his creators... *Awakens to a greater destiny.*Twins are one thing... *This is completely something else.*An aspiring meets a woman... *And things go downhill from there.*A Drow Elf Fighter is rescued by a local Thieves Guild... *But what do they want with her?*A Drow Elf Infant thrown into the sea... *Leads the most incredible life.*A Forest Gnome Ranger is forced to leave her family... *To investigate the mysterious disappearance of her childhood friend.*An infant found abandoned... *is found and raised by a wealthy family.*A kobold desperate to learn magic... *has just turned himself invisible!*A kobold who casts spells... at a cost... *must find a way to save her invisible friend.*A Tiefling who has spent her life gathering information... *is beginning to learn the world is a beautiful place.*A sundered bridge to save the Fey, sunders the memory of this Dragonborn... *Will she recover her memory?*A Half-Elf Bounty Hunter is now on the hunt *for a troublesome forest gnome!*When the crops run dry and a mysterious man enters the small town... *one man's life is forever changed.*Rescued as an infant, raised in a thieve's guild... *one man learns the cruelty of the world.*A Half-Orc is rescued as an infant... *And now seeks to join the order of the Purple Dragon Knights.*When a young girl, with a head full of dreams meets a Tabaxi... *the chance encounter appears to be something more!*When Poachers steal a Lizard Folk egg and try to sell it... *one of them regrets their choice.*A Kobold Serving a Silver Dragon learns about refugees... *and a secret passage...*A Warforged is awaken with sundered memories... *Now it must piece it back together.*Destined for greatness and destruction... *a potential heir to a great throne is sent on a secret mission.*A Tiefling brother and sister in the Southern Ward... *get caught up in a religious dispute.*To honor his fallen family, this man became a weapon... *with a vow to kill every orc he sees.*An aged, female warrior, finds herself on a strange island... *with other survivors and must find a way off the island before they're killed!*A Hill Dwarf loses his way in life, and turns to a life of crime... *until something changes the way he sees the world.*A far traveler from Evermeet returns... *and knows they must help change the world.*An Aasimar Paladin loses his way after arriving at the scene of a slaughter... *and their life takes a turn.*A Warforged is "awakened" with pieces of a memory... and now finds themselves *protecting a princess.*A Fey'ri seeking to find proof of his past... *may have gotten into more trouble than it's worth.*A Wood Elf who has lost his family in a war, loses his way... *until a mystical beast gives him hope again.*A Tabaxi has lost the love of her life to a curse... now she travels with her chieftess *to find a way to free her love.*A Half-Elf left for dead is rescued by a Unicorn ... *And brought to the Feywild.*A Warforged that's been disregarded... *washes ashore on an island and reactivated.*Three different lives... *Clash into one.*A Bandit Mage from Thay... *Rises in power!*When the truth is revealed... *A Changeling must now make a new life for herself!*A Tiefling becomes a Shadow Monk... *But holds a secret that could break the heart of his only true "friend."*A Drow Elf who questions the ways of her people... *finds herself in the middle of a war.*A Mountain Dwarf is out to get some respect... *But he can't seem to find it.*I can only describe this as... *Random Chaos.*A Tiefling looking to do good... *Meets his father, a Demon, and is reborn.*A Hill Giant Chief has seen his people slaughtered... *He agrees to leave the area; but he isn't through the with the heroes.*A Young Gold Dragon drawn to mortals... *learns to live among them.*A noble elf bard is not welcomed by her connected family... *and things only get more complicated from there.*The story of a Barbarian Wild Soul... *How he was born, his mother, and his destiny!*When a rich Warlock calls upon a *demon to strike a deal!*When a young green dragon seeks revenge... *against the sibling of his brother's murderer!*A heart broken soul *finds peace in the arms of a dark goddess.*A descendant of a god, a young hill dwarf *explores the world for answers.*A young fighter runs away *and meets a bard who changes his life.*A young man escapes with a sailor... *only to return home for a reason!*A Lizardfolk believes *his people have grown weaker.*A human mage obsessed with fire *finds the right instructor....*A hopeless romantic *runs into a bard who gives him advice.*A hill dwarf with a talking goat *is more than it appears to be!*Origin of Thornwall found *here.*A gnome mercenary finds *sisters in an unlikely place.*A warrior learns *how to survive in a lethal jungle.*A Triton falls in love with a landwalker *but things were never meant to be.*A Drow seeks to *unlock the pieces of their past.*A Tiefling finds *peace among monks.*Can an Assassin ever *truly be good?*A Half-Orc seeks *redemption for his past.*A young cleric sets sail *and finds out who they are!*For this halfling, being *content was where things needed to change.*A Gold Dragonborn is changed by the *ways of life.*Destined to be a wizard, but they turn their back *and find peace and love in being a bard.*The promise of a coven now *binds this character.*A Humblewood Character - Kenku Cured - *A story about love and revenge.*The Circle of Spores finds a home in *Mirewood.*A goddess tied to inflicting pain *finds a Lizardfolk person to become their new follower.*Banished from his tribe, a Dragonborn *makes a pact with a demon.*A Changeling obsessed with the Undying Court *becomes a follower.*A Half-Elf learns to hate *his bloodline because of how of life shapes his.*A Half-Elf bard who has knowing nothing but love *seeks to one day have such a love of his own.*A Kobold Conquest Paladin *with big dreams.*Bound to a Mask * it must undo the shame befallen upon them.* Tawmis-Verse! A young male drow has ties to a female *drow captain who has changed her ways.*A fun story about a *special little goblin.*A human champion, whose life is shaped *by his mother.*A little story about descending into *madness.*Another story about a goblin *that ties into the other one!* Tawmis-Verse!A war between dwarves and goblins; and along comes a *werewolf.*A mysterious woman arrives in town *and things will never be the same again.*A wizard who gains his power from the gods *must find their destiny.*A young man who studies at The Great Tome *learns there is much to be uncovered...*A young goblin comes into *great power.* - Tawmis-Verse!A young foxfolk learns *they are not alone.*A mysterious being finds themselves in *the Forgotten Realms.*An Aasimar serving a genie is sent out *to gather more collections.* The *Rewrite.*A human learns to manipulate *'living steel.'*An Arcane Cleric learns they're the only hope of *restoring a long forgotten goddess.*What happens when *Angels and Demons mix?* The *Rewrite.*When a necromancer threatens the world, a *Tortle decides it must act.*A high elf blade singer *learns a difficult lesson.*Emerth strikes again! (Tawmis-Verse!) Destroying the home of a *Yaun-Ti Pureblood!*A half-orc is blessed by the *Totem of the Bear.*A githyanki must track down a *mind flayer that has escaped!*A conquest paladin shows that redemption is found *by breaking your enemies.*A male goliath discovers he may be *blessed by the gods.* The *rewrite.*A half-elf's journey into the *Feywild!*A Loxodon's desire to learn magic *for revenge.*A Half-Orc warrior's encounter *with an unusual bard.*In dealing with *hags!*The unintended *Echo Knight*The *Mystic*And the *Psi-Knight*The human *wizard!* (Harry Potter themed)The Cleric of *Mystra!*The Bugbear who *has kept his shame a secret.*The dwarf who *wasn't a dwarf*... or was he?The *Monster Slayer!* (Supernatural influenced)Tiefling brothers *destined for darkness.*The fate of an *exiled halfling.*The *Twilight Kngiht.*The Urban *bounty hunter* with several enemies!The Kenku who *accidentally became a Paladin!*A Fire Genasi and *his life now on the Prime Material Plane.*A Wood Elf *infected with Lycanthropy!* And how his life is forever changed.A succubus comes to seduce a Satyr on her master's *command.*A Kobold *barbarian!*A gold dragon bard and the story of his *broken heart.* Two sell swords find an infant abandoned.... *What fate awaits the child?* A Warlock finds themselves in a *unique position....*The consequences of shunting between worlds *changes one life forever.*A goliath sets out to see the world, and learns to *fight with their fists.*An arcane cleric becomes an *inquistor, but are they ready for the price it will cost?*The sell swords who found the infant appear again in this *background story.*A Warforged character with a *twist to their creation.*A goblin from *the lands of Dankwood.*Meet a walking, talking *bear?*A Twilight Cleric meets a Bard that's been mentioned before, and how *he guides her.*Another Warforged *background.*A Tiefling who aspires to *learn magic one day, finally gets their wish.*A High Elf Archer, lives on the outskirts of war.[/b]When a murder happens - there's one character caught in the middle - but was it all a *set up?*Learn the legend of *The Great Wheel.*Unsure of what they want... they *dabble into everything.*A character's same sex sexuality comes into play and causes great *problems.*A problem with gnolls forges a *friendship.*A halfling aspiring to be a monk has a female friend *whose boredom causes a big problem.*A half drow takes up *blind fighting to master the skill.*A fearful Tiefling who suffered unimaginable abuse *finally finds people she can trust.*A half-orc barbarian *must find his own path.*An exiled Eladrin learns he can't escape *the fey for long.*When one loses a lover at the *Witchlight Festival.*A lizardfolk death cleric *with a holy mission.*A tiefling clockwork sorcerer finds *her mind is mysteriously occupied by a demon.*A Goliath out to earn money for his family *goes out to make a name for himself.*A Shadow Elf *who wants to step into the light.*A dragonborn themed after *Judge Dredd.*A cleric who is *out for himself.*A bugbear bard *who just wants to sing.*Twinminds - *one soul, two bodies.**The half orc who found faith**The Dragonborn Monk* who wandered the world*The death of the elf was just the beginning of their problems**A plague spreads and a Paladin answers the call**The Charming Oathbreaker**A little bit of a western feel...**The ghostwise halfling druid who made an extra friend.**The evil of hags...**D&D One - Ardling.**The political bard.**A gnomish knight**A goliath and murder**An Aasimar in Dragonlance* is torn between light and dark...*An Half Orc learns* a truth that will haunt him forever...

----------


## evilspacecow

I would love some backstory help.  Here is what I have to far. I am up for anything to be changed.  Figured it needs went he is adventuring, why he left home, etc.  

Leoendithas Lingenhall (need 3rd name)

Rock gnome Artificer

When Leoendithas was young a diseased rat bit his left foot.  His parents did not believe in using magic to heal it.  The infection spread and Leoendithas got so sick he lost his leg.  Bedridden for quite some time, Leoendithas starting tinkering with things and discovered he had an innate ability at magic.  To hid this from his parents, he used his tinker tools to channel his magic.  Leoendithas developed a clockwork leg to replace his lost leg.   Being bedridden for so long, caused Leoendithas to not have very good social skills.  He does not speak a lot, but when he does it is awkward.

Losing his leg also caused him to become obsessed with spiders.  He has built a small mechanical spider named Gimble that he keeps with him at all times.

He is super socially awkward.  


Decide  Should the leg leave him with a permanent limp or if he can tinker with it for 1 hour, he can walk fine for 4 hours.

I eventually plan on doing battle Smith and making a giant spider he rides.  

As I said, I am up for any changes you can think of but definitely feels it needs more.  I do want him to lose his leg somehow.  If you can think of a better way by all means. Thanks so much.

----------


## Tawmis

> I would love some backstory help.  Here is what I have to far. I am up for anything to be changed.  Figured it needs went he is adventuring, why he left home, etc.  
> 
> Leoendithas Lingenhall (need 3rd name)
> 
> Rock gnome Artificer
> 
> When Leoendithas was young a diseased rat bit his left foot.  His parents did not believe in using magic to heal it.  The infection spread and Leoendithas got so sick he lost his leg.  Bedridden for quite some time, Leoendithas starting tinkering with things and discovered he had an innate ability at magic.  To hid this from his parents, he used his tinker tools to channel his magic.  Leoendithas developed a clockwork leg to replace his lost leg.   Being bedridden for so long, caused Leoendithas to not have very good social skills.  He does not speak a lot, but when he does it is awkward.
> Losing his leg also caused him to become obsessed with spiders.  He has built a small mechanical spider named Gimble that he keeps with him at all times.
> He is super socially awkward.  
> ...



The Farwin family had a wonderful reputation; known throughout the Stoneheim community as proficient in their tinkered objects  most noticeably the Farwin music box. One thing that made them stick out among other gnomes is that the Farwin family did not believe in using magic to amplify their tinkered objects. (Some in Stoneheim claimed that there was Dwarven blood somewhere in the Farwin bloodline, which would explain their avoidance of magic).

Corfanpopip Uriben Farwin, proud father of three sons, trained each of them how to craft tinkered items  specifically the family secret to the Music Box they were so well known for. 

Leoendithas Lingenhall Farwin, the youngest of the three, frequently found his mind wandering as his father described the intricacy of ever gear, spring, and coil that goes into making the fabled music boxes. One night, before dinner, Leoendithas had convinced his two elder brothers (with some heavy handed scolding by their mother to play with their youngest sibling) to a game of hide and seek.

Leoendithas had hidden in the barn, and while his eldest brothers agreed to play (fearful that their mother might restrict them from further tinkering for several cycles of the time piece)  they hardly made the effort to seek out their sibling (finding that while he was hiding, the brothers were able to enjoy some peace and quiet).

During one such game, Leoendithas had taken to hiding in the shed where they father had kept the gears. Normally a spotless area, the shed had fallen into some dust, as the eldest brothers did not take their cleaning chores seriously. As such, a small rat had found sanctuary in the shed. While Leoendithas sat there waiting to be found, the rat had stumbled across the young gnome hiding, and took to defending its young, and sank its teeth deep into Leoendithas big toe. Not having seen the rat, and thinking a nail or something had fallen onto his foot, he cried out in pain. His hand instinctively grabbed a piece of nearby metal to pull himself up, but another piece of metal had fallen on a lizards tail (what the rat had originally been hunting), and severed the lizards tail.

Leoendithas felt bad, but knew the lizard would survive. His mother and two eldest brothers came out to see why Leoendithas had cried out. He showed them his toe and explained that he thought a nail had punctured it. The days went by and his big toe seemed to get worse. Both of his older brothers, perhaps feeling guilty, wondered if they should call upon the priests.

Their father disagreed. Had it just been a nail as Leoendithas thought, it was probably just a small infection (though the state of the gears and equipment being dusty in the shed had also managed to get his two older brothers in trouble, since it was clear they were not doing their cleaning chores that their father had assigned them). The infection spread up his leg, and still his father declined to call upon the priests, believing natural herbs and medicine would take care of this rusty nail infection.

When it had gotten so bad, that his father agreed to call upon the priests, they arrived to explain it was too late. Leoendithas would need to have his leg amputated, or the infection would spread into his body, and reach his heart and kill him  slowly and painfully.

His father was ashamed that he had let it go so far, but his family  and Leoendithas  all agreed, that amputating the leg was the best course of action.

Leoendithas was depressed for many weeks, lying in bed, not even wanting to go out  barely even eating. On one of those nights  he saw the lizard from the shed. Part of its tail had grown back through regeneration. Leoendithas looked down at his missing leg, and noticed a spider crawling across the foot of the bed. For a moment he considered smashing it, but as he struggled to pull himself up  he watched the spider  eight legs moving fluidly across the bed. Leoendithas looked back at the lizard, then back at the spider.

That was it! He would forge a new leg!

Leoendithas began tinkering with the plans of a new leg  he thought about the various animals he encountered, and the best way to plan to make this. He had gone through several blueprints, which he kept from his family. One day, after settling on a design, as he screwed in one piece, and put in the gear, he noticed sparks between his fingers and the metal. Things began to flow through his mind, how to improve on an already incredible design  and soon, he saw the leg he had created was not heavy or cumbersome, but light and efficient  almost magical.

As he put the artificial leg over the fleshly stump of his severed leg, he could feel the magic coursing through his body. Though his father had hated it, Leoendithas had somehow channeled the ability to unlock magic in everyday objects. As if waiting, he took notice that the spider and the lizard were both in his room again as the artificial leg was strapped on.

With his leg forged, he went into the living room  his entire family was not only shocked to see him come out of the room  but shocked to see him walking.

His father took him out to celebrate him in Stoneheim  claiming his son had forged a leg, through sheer skill alone  no magic involved. Leoendithas did not correct his father, but rather than feeling proud, he felt ashamed now. As others in Stoneheim greeted him and explained they were happy to see him, Leoendithas discovered he was more and more uncomfortable. He barely had a relationship with his older brothers, and now all of these people, congratulating him; the years he had spent with only his brothers, his time confined in his room, declining visits from friends had made him socially timid and awkward. 

He ran off to hide in his room, and his mother  the only one he truly spoke with  came in to see if he was alright. He told her to leave; but as she did  she spotted the spider and killed it. Leoendithas was further devastated  though he had never spoken with the spider or anything  he felt as if it had helped him develop the idea to create a leg. He took up the hammer and anvil and began to tinker a mechanical spider he named Gimble that he keeps with him at all times.

----------


## evilspacecow

Awesome!  This is perfect.  Thank you so much.  Any suggestions as to why he would be adventuring?

----------


## Tawmis

> Awesome!  This is perfect.  Thank you so much.  Any suggestions as to why he would be adventuring?


The reason for adventuring would be an easy one to explain - because he's socially awkward, and his family is so famous - and people feel bad about his leg - he was CONSTANTLY getting (in his eyes) unwanted attention.

So he decided to pack up and leave - to find some peace. And he's finding, despite being socially awkward - that it is easier to talk to people who have no expectations of him (due to his family's popularity).

----------


## Man_Over_Game

I got a challenge for you:  

Moon Druid Human.  Chef's choice on name and traits.  However, he does not _choose_ to be a Druid.  He does not necessarily believe in Druidic philosophies, and he isn't a "reskin" of Druidic/Wildshape mechanics (so he's actually using Druidic magic to transform, and casts powers that come from nature, he just either doesn't want them or believe in them).

----------


## Tawmis

> I got a challenge for you:  
> Moon Druid Human.  Chef's choice on name and traits.  However, he does not _choose_ to be a Druid.  He does not necessarily believe in Druidic philosophies, and he isn't a "reskin" of Druidic/Wildshape mechanics (so he's actually using Druidic magic to transform, and casts powers that come from nature, he just either doesn't want them or believe in them).


Challenge accepted! I will work on something right now. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> I got a challenge for you:  
> 
> Moon Druid Human.  Chef's choice on name and traits.  However, he does not _choose_ to be a Druid.  He does not necessarily believe in Druidic philosophies, and he isn't a "reskin" of Druidic/Wildshape mechanics (so he's actually using Druidic magic to transform, and casts powers that come from nature, he just either doesn't want them or believe in them).


I went with Forgotten Realms area and goddess. These can naturally be changed.

==================================================  ===========
You dont understand, boy.

No, father  its you who does not understand. I dont want to be bound to the land, like you are.

My name is Barius Toweroak, and I come from a family that has dedicated their lives to protecting the wild and maintaining the balance of Nature. My father, who is furiously scowling at me, is Den Toweroak, an Arch Druid and next in line to be the Great Druid. He wants  no, expects  the same thing out of me.

I hear my father whisper, Eldath, forgive him As I stormed out.

The High Forest is massive; and there are bands of Druids of the Moon Circle scattered throughout. There are days  sometimes weeks or months  before we see others. This life of isolation isnt for me. Its not what I want for me. Honestly, I dont know what I want  but I know its not this.

One night, while I was patrolling the woods  furious that I had not yet made a change in my life  I heard a womans screams. I quickly moved through the woods and found two brigands chasing a woman. I moved behind one of the brigands and trailed them, ambushing them as soon as I was able to get him alone. I then moved to the other  who had paused  wondering where his companion had gone  allowing me the chance to easily overtake him. I caught up to the woman and assured her that the problem had been resolved.

She thanked me, and that night  I did not return home. Instead, I escorted her safely through the woods, for a week. Was she the key to me finding out what I would do with my life? I admit that sense of adventure  the thrill of the hunt against those brigands had  excited me.

One night, while she and I sat at a campfire, she asked me if I belonged to some Druidic or Ranger order, because of how efficient I was in the woods. I assured her, I was neither. I, like her, was someone lost in the woods, trying to find themselves. She had commented how I moved like a cat, when I was going after the brigands  and that I moved very quietly in the woods. She clearly did not believe me when I told her that I was neither Druid nor Ranger.

On the third night, she seemed unusually stiff as she sat at the campfire  not the least bit relaxed like she had been the other two nights. She looked at me, with seriousness in her eyes, and asked, Do you know what Lycanthropy is?

Its a disease, I replied, with a shrug of my shoulder. Turns a person into a wolf rat tiger whatever the infection stemmed from. Typically bound by the moons cycle.

This is similar, is it not, the Circle of the Moon, the woman poked at the fire, as if afraid to make eye contact with me. I was, admittedly, taken aback.

It is similar, yes, I had replied. But the Circle of the Moon Druids are not bound to the moons cycle, to change into their forms.

You seem to know a lot about the Druid Organization that you claim not to be a part of, the woman smiled, still not making eye contact.

Yes, well, Ive heard things, living in these woods, I lied, deciding not to reveal that my entire family has a bloodline that has been dedicated to the Order of the Moon since as far as we can all remember.

I feel like, she finally looked up as embers from the campfire floated up, that you may be tied to that order. The way you moved like a cat  unusual  especially for a human. If you were an elf, I might have not thought anything about it. But a human being that graceful  in these tangled woods?

On the fifth night, around the campfire, she looked at me, and asked, May I see your hand?

I extended my hand to her, palm up, over the campfire. She traces the line in my hands, and looks at me. There is magic in your line, she said, tracing the line by my thumb. It runs deep and long. And here, I see deep love, but the line that crosses it here, shows conflict. She looked at me, Did you and your mother of father, or someone near to you  disagree on something  and you were at a crossroads?

I looked at her, feeling oddly compelled to tell the truth. My father and I recently had a disagreement about the direction of my life.

You do not wish to follow his path? she asked, looking back at my palm.

Correct. He is one of those Druids of the Circle of the Moon, I found myself saying.

She pulled out a dagger, and ran it along the life line of my palm, and barely cut  but enough to draw blood. She turned my palm upside down so that the blood dripped into the fire and hissed as small puffs of smoke rose up, and each of them, a distorted shape of an animal. It is in your blood, she whispered.

I awoke to the echo of those words  It is in your blood. Then came the excruciating headache that had me vomiting, as if severely hung over. I could barely control the vomit bursting from my stomach and burning my lungs. 

I stared down at my hands, as I was on all fours vomiting and watched as my hands changed into claws. My arms turned muscular and I felt my body change. And then, and only then, did my headache subside.

Damn you, Eldath, I growled in my black panther form. You have taken my choice away! I will find a cure to this. And I will be free of you.

==================================================  ===========

So essentially, the vanity of the goddess forced her powers upon the character. Now the character gets headaches, unless he changes into a form, that makes the headaches subside. The character is now angry - at his father, and the goddess - and has a little bit of anger towards druids and rangers in general, who insist on defending the woods. He'd never go as far as destroying the woods, but wouldn't be so inclined to lay his life down to defend it. He tries to keep it straight that the animals in the woods and such are not what did this to him... but sometimes the lines blur.

----------


## clash

Here's one I have been trying to make interesting
Robert Pattan 
Aasimar divine soul sorcerer. Fights almost exclusively with short range magic. Typically pretty lazy and doesn't like to get involved but can lay down the hurt when he really needs to.

----------


## Tawmis

> Here's one I have been trying to make interesting
> Robert Pattan 
> Aasimar divine soul sorcerer. Fights almost exclusively with short range magic. Typically pretty lazy and doesn't like to get involved but can lay down the hurt when he really needs to.


I will do something right now. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Here's one I have been trying to make interesting
> Robert Pattan 
> Aasimar divine soul sorcerer. Fights almost exclusively with short range magic. Typically pretty lazy and doesn't like to get involved but can lay down the hurt when he really needs to.


Done!

I stuck with Forgotten Realms for the deity and the landmarks...
==================================================  ===========

The people had watched the skies in fear.

The Moon had come to pass before the sun and bring darkness upon the world. In the distance, thunder rolled across the heavens, like the sound of a thousand men marching to war. Lightning split the skies with bright  but all too brief  bursts of light. The fury of the wind prevented torches from remaining lit. The world was bathed in pitch darkness.

Alissa Pattan, a human female, ran out of her home and collapsed in the center of town. Alissa was pregnant and due at any moment. She claimed she had never lain with a man, so she was not aware of how she had become pregnant. No one believed her; the small town of Nightstone believed that she had gotten drunk one night and laid with someone. Now she was in the center of the town, gripping her stomach and screaming. The townspeople stared  unsure what to do.

Just as Jerick, one of the tavern owners began to move forward  a blinding flash three lightning bolts from the heavens striking Alissa light up the sky with such intensity, that everyone was forced to look away  and even then, their vision did not properly return to them for over ten minutes. But after the flash, they had all heard the same thing  the sound of an infant crying.

When Jerick could see again, he could see Alissa, still lying in the center of town, but in her arms was an infant, who seemed to have an unusual glow about him. Jerick slowly moved towards Alissa, and she looked up at Jerick and smiled proudly, Isnt he just beautiful?

Jerick looked down at the boy, who in turn, grabbed Jericks finger and gave it a tight squeeze and a smile. Why yes, the old tavern keeper assured her, yes, yes he is. Whats his name?

She looked into her infants eyes, Robert, she said. Robert Pattan.

Thats a wonderful name, Jerick assured her, all the while looking her over, to see if she had been burned by the lightning strike. But there was not a single wound upon her. Oddly enough, even the signs of her pregnancy had completely vanished. She was as fit and beautiful as she was before she ever got pregnant. There were no signs of the typical fluids found during childbirth on the ground. Lets have you, and the boy looked at.

The Priests had spent nights going over what they found when examining both Alissa, who by all signs was still human  but the unusual pregnancy was anything but human. And her child  Robert Pattan  he seemed to be anything but human. His eyes showed signs of great intelligence  even as an infant. And from time to time, the irises in his eyes seemed to reflect the heavens, even when the child was inside  it was like gazing into the night skies.

The omen of the eclipse, and the unusual lightning strike, had one priest  a human by the name of Ellis Farsong  believe that perhaps Alissa was telling the truth in regards to her pregnancy and not knowing the father  and that perhaps, the father of the child was a heavenly being. By the three pronged lightning strike, Ellis would have believed it to be none other than Talos, the God of Storms, whose very symbol was a three pronged lightning bolt.

By the age of five, Robert was clearly displaying that he was  indeed  more than just human. His intelligence and wisdom continued to grow, as did his strength. He also quickly found that people would treat him differently. Some seemed to shy away from him, showing signs of fear, while others seemed to do whatever he asked of them, and held him in high regard.

It was difficult understanding why people acted so differently around him, at such a young age. By the age of sixteen, the priests had built a shrine in Roberts name and showered him (and his mother) with endless amounts of gifts and blessings, hoping to gain favor with whom they assumed to be Roberts father  the god, Talos.

This treatment made Robert very lax. There was never a need any more to go out and do something; he could snap his fingers and one of the priests of Nightstone would come running, and ask what he had wanted.

When a band of goblins from the Ardeep Forest came to Nightstone, seeking to attack it one day  Robert watched as the City Guard tried to defend itself from the attackers. He watched from the tower that had been built in his name, and saw people who feared him  and others who adored him  fall before the goblins.

He heaved a deep sigh and stepped out and engaged in battle with the goblins. His bloodline to his father truly began to show that night, as he made all the attacks close and personal  as if the show his enemies how bothered he was that he had to be involved. When the goblins were driven back, he walked around, briskly touching and healing those, that were only along the way back to his tower.

One night, he got a visit from a sailor, who had said to have traveled to Nightstone from Waterdeep after hearing about this blessed being. The sailor introduced himself as Talon Stormbringer. Talon asked the boy, if he was truly a blessed being why did he not travel the world, and use his powers to make the world a better place.

Robert explained that as far as he was concerned  the world was already a wonderful place. He had everything he wanted.

Talon Stormbringer shook his head and explained that the world beyond Nightstone needed him. But Robert explained, then the world outside of Nightstone can come to him. Talon Stormbreaker heaved a deep sigh and stood up. He looked at the young boy and said, I was afraid youd say that. Your mother will miss you. But I will tell her youre fine.

I am not going anywhere, Robert replied.

Oh, but you are, and Talon placed his hand on Roberts shoulder.

Robert blinked and everything was different. He suddenly found himself clinging to the ropes of a galley ship  and the only person on it was him  and this Talon Stormbringer. Lightning and thunder boomed across the heavens. Massive tides slammed against the side of the galley ship. Where am I? Robert screamed above the whipping sounds and fury of nature.

You? Talon seemed unaffected by the violently shifting boat. You are on the adventure of your life. And I am afraid this is as far as I go.

Robert looked around and saw that there was no one else on the galley ship  and when he turned to look back at Talon Stormbringer  even he had vanished.

There was the sound of the hull crashing into stone, and Robert was thrust forward, his hands burned as he tried desperately to cling to the rope but lost hold.

He awoke, washed ashore, fragments of the galley ship on the sides of him, littering the beach.

He stood up and wondered where he was

----------


## bendking

I'd love to!
Name: Neivara Amakiir
Race: Half Elf
Class: Wild Magic Sorcerer
Background: Haunted One

Outline:
Neivara lost both her parents in a break-in to their home when she was a child.
The assailants were hard to pin down as to their humanity. As far as she recalls it, they almost looked demonic (like in the movie Mandy), but she isn't sure whether it was just her childish imagination or not.
She saved herself by hiding while both her parents were murdered, and ever since she wandered alone, from place to place, city to city, with only her to lookout for herself.
She couldn't really make foster homes work due to her wild and unpredictable magic, so she resorted to just staying alone. Never really having much of a family or friends.

As a result of these traumatic events she is quite eccentric. She tends to be a little paranoid, hyperactive, impulsive, and find people hard to trust, though she really yearns for true companionship, which she never had.

Traits:
Erratic
Impulsive
Attracted to chaos
Hyper aware to potential danger (though she herself often causes it without much foresight)

----------


## Tawmis

> I'd love to!
> Name: Neivara Amakiir
> Race: Half Elf
> Class: Wild Magic Sorcerer
> Background: Haunted One


Working on something now based on your Outline... although I had to look up the *movie you mentioned*.

----------


## Tawmis

> I'd love to!
> Name: Neivara Amakiir
> Race: Half Elf
> Class: Wild Magic Sorcerer
> Background: Haunted One


Based off the outline - here's what I've come up with.
A side note - I've been using the demon mention (Bar'garius) in other people's backgrounds that I've written (where a demon seemed to fit).
So far all of them have been with Sorcerer types - where a demon might just fit the background.
All of them have Bar'garius wanting the servitude of the victim's child.
So now I have this idea, of this Horned Devil (which is what Bar'garius is, in the other stories) traveling the multiverse, making these deals, trying to increase his power.
The demons Neivara sees are Vrocks, if that wasn't clear. Anyway...
If you like it, dislike it, have opinions - please share here. I take all feedback - good and bad - as it all helps me grow! :)
==================

My name is Neivara Amakiir and I have been on the run from my past, for most of my life.

Theres a memory  at the edge of my mind that comes to me almost every night, just waiting for me to sleep.

It had been a night  just like any other night. My mother was a beautiful elf, with her long, flowing, blond hair that bounced into tiny curls at the end. Whenever she walked, you could see her hair bouncing. I remember as an infant, tugging on her hair, just to watch it spring into action. My father was a human, his name was Grendel. He and my mother had met a long, long time ago. My father hardly seemed to age, which was odd for being a human. My mother though? Her name was Saveena, and she seemed to uncharacteristically seemed to age for an Elf. Her blond eventually got streaks of grey in her bouncing blond hair, but that, somehow made her even more beautiful.

We had just finished dinner that night and retired to the living room. There was a sound of breaking glass further back in the house. My father turned to me and told me to hide. I quickly ran and hid in the spandrel  the small closet beneath the stairs.

I closed the door and only barely cracked it open so I could listen.

I heard my father say, Bargarius what are you doing here?

I heard another voice  someone I had never heard before, and I assume was this Bargarius person. From you, nothing. Your beautiful wife, however

Then I heard my mother. Bargarius  stop.

Ah, I heard Bargarius voice say. So you show yourself, Saveena. Your daughter is of age now Shes mine to take.

What? I heard my father scream. What madness do you speak of Bargarius?

Oh, Bargarius voice sounded smug. Shes not told you?

Told me what? I heard my father shout. I could almost feel the tension  like he was looking between my mother and this Bargarius person. I could feel the fear creeping over me  had my mother bartered me off? Did she not love me? Want me?

Have you not wondered how youve lived this youthful life, Grendel? Bargarius voice sounded smug once more. Go on, Seveena, tell him I will wait here.

Seveena, I heard my father plead, what is he talking about?

Ive never heard someone dying before. But the sound in my mothers voice sounded like death. Its true, I could hear that she was weeping. My love I was so terrified of living my life without you Because of my bloodline, I would out live you and I would be forced to live this life without you I couldnt imagine it So, five years ago  I  cast a dark ritual and made a deal, that some of my own life force could be taken to extend yours and the payment would be our first child

Seveena I heard my father gasp. What have you done? There was more sobbing from my mother Then I heard my father shout, I will not let you take her.

I am afraid the choice is not yours, I heard Bargarius reply. If you wont surrender her, then you have broken the vow and if youve broken the vow then I take back the gift

I heard my father scream. Then I heard my mother cry out.

I could hear her gurgling dying choking

I could barely contain my tears.

I heard Bargarius shout, Find the girl.

I closed the spandrel door completely  I remember my mother telling me, if I was ever scared, to run there  and nothing would ever find me. She showed me a Protection Rune she had placed on the inside of the door, and promised nothing would find me here no matter how long and how hard they searched. I wondered now  was it to protect me from the nightmares I had had The visions I had of my mother, standing in front of a portal, pregnant, with magic pouring out of it, penetrating her body, as she spoke to something beyond or was it all to protect me from this moment? Had my mother known that this day would come?

When I peeked out of the door for just a moment  I saw what looked to be humanoids tearing the house apart  some of them looked human some looked like they might have been human once but now bore the resemblance to vultures

I closed the door again and waited I waited until I heard no more sounds. I lost track of time locked inside the spandrel. It could have been days even weeks before I opened the door again, and saw our home in a state of ruin. As I crawled out and went back to the dining room  I saw my father lying on the floor; only he had now looked as if he was over seventy years old. He wasnt moving, I knew he was dead. My mother lay next to him, her neck snapped.

Whoever, or whatever did this was someone that was powerful  not only in magic, but in sheer strength.

Whoever or whatever it was, was also bound to keep searching for me. I needed to get what I could and leave. I would have to forget my friends. My family. Everyone. Everything.

I grew up  moving city to city  always afraid if I stayed in one place too long, whoever it was that had wanted me so desperately  would eventually stumble upon me. I never trusted anyone, because I didnt know who I could trust. Someone I befriend could be working for whoever it is that is probably still out there looking for me.

I hope to one day find out who it this Bargarius was  and put an end to him. Maybe then, I might find peace. Maybe then, I could settle down. Maybe then, I could make friends. And maybe then, I can have a family of my own

----------


## Fable Wright

You? You are awesome.

I put together a wizard pretty quickly to fill in the needs of my party for Waterdeep Dragon Heist, and never _quite_ figured out backstory details...


Name: Fizzle (or, in Gnommish, Fitzbern Imalgo Zal Zaroch Lirron Eldish, the Third. Or so he claims.)
Race: Forest Gnome
Class: Wizard (probably illusionist, possibly War Mage)
Background: Sage
Outline: Traveled to Waterdeep from his home in Baldur's Gate, and this is far from his first adventure. His ultimate goal? Steal Undermountain. 

The entire thing.

_Literally_ out from under Waterdeep, if possible. It'd be much nicer back home in Baldur's Gate.

Traits: 
Impish: His first reaction to seeing an entirely purple house was to make a minor illusion of a green splotch of paint on the inside.
Clever: Our first task was to break up a bar fight. Which he did with a single cantrip, making sounds imitating the Waterdeep City Guard coming through.
Genuinely helpful: Is glad to help out where he can for no charge, mostly for the challenge of it.
Exceedingly cautious when weapons might be drawn. Level 1 wizard. No Mage Armor. Hefty survival instinct.

----------


## clash

> I will do something right now. :)


You have a gift. I can always come up with a million character concepts I want to play but I get stuck on the backstories

----------


## bendking

> Based off the outline - here's what I've come up with.


I like it a lot! I love the background you came up with for the attack, which I never thought of even explaining.

As for critisism: I kind of would have liked the event to be kept a bit more mysterious for Neivara. I like that I know why what happened to her parents happened, but not necessarily that she would understand it entirely.
Also, not entirely sold on Vrocks, as I would have liked something a bit more human-like and yet demonic. But that's a small detail, I can probably find something else scrolling through the DMG :)

Thanks a lot buddy. Definitely going to use this!

----------


## Tiamatwing

Kallista Fireheart, Enchanter Wizard, Winged variant Tiefling who ran away from a poor abusive home and taken to passing herself off as a noblewoman

----------


## Tawmis

> You? You are awesome.
> I put together a wizard pretty quickly to fill in the needs of my party for Waterdeep Dragon Heist, and never _quite_ figured out backstory details...
> Name: Fizzle (or, in Gnommish, Fitzbern Imalgo Zal Zaroch Lirron Eldish, the Third. Or so he claims.)
> Race: Forest Gnome
> Class: Wizard (probably illusionist, possibly War Mage)
> Background: Sage
> Outline: Traveled to Waterdeep from his home in Baldur's Gate, and this is far from his first adventure. His ultimate goal? Steal Undermountain. 
> The entire thing.
> _Literally_ out from under Waterdeep, if possible. It'd be much nicer back home in Baldur's Gate.
> ...


Hah! This sounds fun. Will start working on something now!

----------


## Tawmis

> You? You are awesome.
> I put together a wizard pretty quickly to fill in the needs of my party for Waterdeep Dragon Heist, and never _quite_ figured out backstory details...
> Name: Fizzle (or, in Gnommish, Fitzbern Imalgo Zal Zaroch Lirron Eldish, the Third. Or so he claims.)
> Race: Forest Gnome
> Class: Wizard (probably illusionist, possibly War Mage)
> Background: Sage
> Outline: Traveled to Waterdeep from his home in Baldur's Gate, and this is far from his first adventure. His ultimate goal? Steal Undermountain. 
> The entire thing.
> _Literally_ out from under Waterdeep, if possible. It'd be much nicer back home in Baldur's Gate.
> ...


Done!

I left it open as to potentially turning into a War Mage if you go that route...
As always, I welcome all feedback - good, bad, down the middle - it all helps me grow. :)

==================================================  ============

They say anyone can call Baldurs Gate home.

And for me, it was home for a great many years. One of the largest  if not the largest  cities on the Sword Coast, there was an abundance of rain, which would often get rather annoying to deal with. The slick cobblestones during these rains, were often covered in straw so people wouldnt slip and break their backs. The smell of wet straw mixed the with the mildew that often grew in cellars, was more than enough for me  the great Fitzbern Imalgo Zal Zaroch Lirron Eldish, the Third (but you can call me Fizzle), to go out and see what the world had to offer.

Though I called Baldurs Gate home, I was actually born not too far from the city  in Glimmerwood, well, officially called The Wood of Sharpteeth after some Werewolves took up residence there. Though my family and I never saw these supposed werewolves  the Dryads and Satyrs all claimed to have sensed them in the woods.

As a Forest Gnome, I learned to use illusions  in part, we had used it to protect ourselves in the woods, when unfavorable would come through. (I must admit, I did enjoy scaring a brigand or two, that took shelter in the woods, with the illusion of a Displacer Beast  foul creatures, those things!)

When my family had moved us to Baldurs Gate, I had run into a wizard named Tarus Magestone. He was a tall human  jet black hair, but in contrast had ice blue eyes. He had a strong sense of magic all about him  like something Id never seen or felt before.

I took to talking to him about magic, and he explained that it took dedicating studying. It was nice, he had told me, that as a Forest Gnome, I already had the inherent ability to use illusions to my benefit. But to experience true power would take dedication  and sacrifice.

And the way he said sacrifice told me, he was just talking about spending all my nights, reading tomes of magic. He seemed to indicate that there was something more. I expressed my interest in becoming more powerful and dedicating myself to the Arts of the Arcane. He explained that a true wizard does not simply rely on their magic; but knowledge of the world. So between the tomes of magic he forced me to study, and even scribe for him; he threw tomes of history about the world at me. One thing I took notice to, a lot of his history tomes dealt with the Undermountain.

I asked him about the Undermountain, and why so many of his history books dealt with it. Thats when he told me how he and his comrades had found their way into Undermountain, on pure chance, and sensed great magic within. Naturally curious, as any adventurer would be, Tarus and his companions began to explore. But tragedy struck quickly  as they discovered, not only were there magical traps  but magical beasts, the likes that none of them had seen before  awaiting any who dared enter  and teleporting out was impossible, as if some barrier prevented it. Tarus had literally watched all of his friends die before him. He had been forced to flee, on foot, out of magic, and out of luck  how he escaped he doesnt remember. He simply remembers awakening outside, cut, tattered, bruised and barely alive.

He explained, after that  he became obsessed. He wanted to seek revenge against whoever had done that  and he learned of an ancient human wizard named Halaster Blackcloak, who was still alive  well beyond the human years that should be allowed. Clearly, Halaster took to some form of dark magic to extend his own life  and thats when Tarus told me he knew, if he had any hope of extracting revenge, he would need to make his own sacrifice to rise in power.

Every time I asked Tarus what that sacrifice was, he would suddenly go quiet and excuse himself from the room.

Once a week, he would go down into a basement and lock himself away. Every time he came out, he felt surged with magical energy. One night, I snuck down into the basement to see what could be down there  it was the only room he had forbidden me to go into. I searched but couldnt find anything  but thats when I suddenly heard him coming down the stairs. I quickly hid myself with a minor illusion, terrified at his fury if he caught me down here. I saw he pressed on a brick, which then revealed a hidden room. In the room, from where I stood  I could see he took a dagger  cut his palm, and then poured red fluid from a vial onto the open wound  clenched his fist, and sat there for almost an hour before, leaving, pressing the brick again, which closed the room and walked upstairs. As he passed me, I could feel that surge of magic emanating from his body.

I should have left right then and there  honored his privacy, considering the time he had dedicated to me. But the curiosity got the best of me. I pressed on the brick and entered the room, opened the cabinet and there  vials of blood. It looked to be written in an ancient language  but one of the many history books Tarus had forced me to read, showed it was an ancient Elven language, used by the Elves of Lurkwood. They all read the same thing, Dragon Blood.

He was somehow infusing himself with Dragon Blood to enhance his magical abilities. I couldnt help it  I should have turned around, I should not have pressed the brick  but curiosity struck again  and I took a vial of Dragon Blood.

The next day is when I told Tarus that I would be departing for Waterdeep to see what the world had to offer, and thanked him profusely for all he had shared with me. As I left, I couldnt help but think of everything I had read about Undermountain, and the power Tarus told me he sensed. The power of magic was addicting. What if what if I could somehow get enough power to steal Undermountain? The whole thing? To claim all of its potential magic for myself. 

The trek to Waterdeep would be boring, but I opened my vest and peeked in, and saw the Dragon Blood vial was still safe, and wondered  at what measure would I go to obtain such power?

----------


## Tawmis

> You have a gift. I can always come up with a million character concepts I want to play but I get stuck on the backstories


I love fleshing out things like this! Taking concepts and challenging my brain to come up with something - and flesh it out.
It's why I love D&D (and DMing) - because I am constantly doing this (not just characters, but cities, history, etc).
So thank you *VERY* much for the compliment!




> I like it a lot! I love the background you came up with for the attack, which I never thought of even explaining.
> As for critisism: I kind of would have liked the event to be kept a bit more mysterious for Neivara. I like that I know why what happened to her parents happened, but not necessarily that she would understand it entirely. Also, not entirely sold on Vrocks, as I would have liked something a bit more human-like and yet demonic. But that's a small detail, I can probably find something else scrolling through the DMG :)
> Thanks a lot buddy. Definitely going to use this!


For Neivara, I left it so that she knows her mother made some kind of deal with this "Bar'garius" "person." But she doesn't know what the deal why or why it was made.
She knows there's something about a gift - and it seems to have been for her father's extended life.
So is Bar'garius (in Neivara's mind) a wizard? Or something more sinister? (Like a Horned Devil)
The whole vision of the dream of her mother at a portal that Neivara has in the past (is more a reflection to show you, the owner of the character) how she came to be born with Wild Magic. (And I thought would make an interesting concept, that this Wild Magic that struck Neivara's mother while she was pregnant, gave the child in the womb - Neivara - the tie to her mother, so that her mother's memories were shared directly with Neivara, as a part of the Wild Magic).

As for the Vrocks, those were the creepiest demons that had a "human-like" shape that I could come up with, spur of the moment (without digging up my Monster Manual type books!)

I am flattered that you like it a lot and that you will be using it. :)
To me, that's one of the greatest flattering things about this entire thread, for me.

----------


## Tawmis

> Kallista Fireheart, Enchanter Wizard, Winged variant Tiefling who ran away from a poor abusive home and taken to passing herself off as a noblewoman


I will work on something now. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Kallista Fireheart, Enchanter Wizard, Winged variant Tiefling who ran away from a poor abusive home and taken to passing herself off as a noblewoman


Done!

So Palina (introduced in this) is an Enchantment Wizard, if that's not obvious.
And the thing that happens at the end is Hypnotic Gaze, which Enchantment Wizards get at level 2.
You may still be Level 1, but could brush it off (if the DM allows) as an RP moment, where the power is definitely inside of you...

Enjoy! Feel free to use or discard! As always - love feedback if you have any, good or bad!
==================================================  ===========

My name is Kallista Fireheart, and I am both blessed and cursed.

I can do what so few can do. At will I can fly into the sky, and share the currents of the wind with an eagle or hawk. I can find my freedom, my peace, and my tranquility in the clouds.

But I am cursed, by my appearance, for I was born a Tiefling. At first glance, most people think I am a demon of some kind.

You see, long ago  Asmodeus achieved godhood when he devoured the Divine Spark of Azuth and proclaimed all Tieflings are bound to him and bare his appearance. The truth of the matter is  Tieflings still had free will to do as they wished. But fear creeps into the hearts and minds of people, like a growing shadow as the sun sets on the horizon. Once the shadow of doubt is in their minds, that darkness never really goes away.

My father, Brell Fireheart took after his name sake. There was so much fire burning in his heart, that he was frequently consumed with rage. I didnt know then  and I am not even sure I am convinced now  but I believe my fathers heart was bound to Darkness  and that he fought to regain control of it. Whether he was somehow bound to Asmodeus and fighting it  the results for me, were disastrous  especially being his daughter. 

My father frequently lashed out, uncontrollably, and often without reason. First, it was just the words  they cut like daggers through my soul. He told me how I would never be anyone, or amount to anything. This was the worse, because this abuse did not leave bruises on my skin, that I could watch heal  or even show someone that I was suffering abuse. 

It wasnt long before the physical abuse came, by the time I was sixteen. The black eyes, the bruises, the broken arm  but, as strange as it might sound  I preferred this over the verbal abuse. These wounds I could mend, I could watch heal. The words he spoke to me, with such cruelty, were holes in my heart and soul that I dont think would ever heal.

A wizard in the town, had seen me crying in one of my many attempts to run away from home, and took me under their wing. It was a human woman named Palina Stargazer. She had long, flowing blond hair, and the most beautiful of blue eyes. She explained to me, that there was magic in my blood, and that I had the power to make a change in my life.

It was easy to believe everything she said; it were as if she was peering directly into my tattered heart and soul, and whispering the words I had always wanted to hear. She showed me affection, love and trust, as she taught me the ways of magic. Though I had returned home, and faced the abuse again, just as I had done before, when I had tried to run away, I somehow felt better knowing that in the following mornings, I would be able to leave for the day and see Palina, so that she could continue to teach me the mystical ways of the Arcane world.

One day, my father, suspicious of my joy, no longer feeling broken under his thumb had followed me to Palinas home. He had kicked down the door, and demanded that Palina surrender me over to him. But Palina did something that no one else had ever done  she stood up for me and refused my fathers demands, despite his terrifying presence.

The fire in my fathers heart burst into an inferno, and he lunged at Palina. Palina tried to hold him back with a number of spells, by the fire burned in my fathers eyes, having moved up from his heart. I had never seen him so angry. I heard Palina shout, Run, Kallista! Run! Take with you what Ive taught you! I will always be with you, in magic!

I did as she said  I ran. I thought that perhaps my father would chase me, but he was so consumed with fury that someone had dared defy him, that he remained focused on Palina. As I fled, I looked back from time to time, and eventually saw smoke rising.

I knew that was Palinas home, and that she had, undoubtedly sacrificed herself for me.

I took to the skies and flew until I could not  and found myself crashing into the brush and branches of a dark forest. I was panting, breathing hard, when I heard a wagon approaching. It was a beautiful wagon, pulled by magnificent horses. For the briefest of moments, I thought, perhaps I had died, and this was my passage to the heavens.

A handsome man stepped out, and extended his hand. My lady, I heard him say. Do you need assistance?

I looked up at him and smiled. As I took his hand into mine, as he pulled me up, I looked deep into his eyes, and smiled, Why, yes, yes I do.

I could almost hear my voice, imitating the tone of Palina  and wondered  is this what she meant when she said shed always be with me?

----------


## HeartlessBow

I've got a concept I've been working on. His name is Thaddeus Hale. He is a human wild shape druid. The idea I had was he was some kind of Teddy Roosevelt/Ernest Hemingway type "gentleman hunter" who stalks powerful creatures, learns their shape, and then defeats them while shaped as the creature.

----------


## Fable Wright

> Done!
> 
> I left it open as to potentially turning into a War Mage if you go that route...
> As always, I welcome all feedback - good, bad, down the middle - it all helps me grow. :)


So when I first read this backstory, I thought you were referring to Dragon's Blood, the drug from Eberron, notable for temporarily increasing magical power at the cost of addiction and risk of burnout.

Especially with quotes like this:




> The power of magic was addicting. [...]
> 
> The trek to Waterdeep would be boring, but I opened my vest and peeked in, and saw the Dragon Blood vial was still safe, and wondered  at what measure would I go to obtain such power?


Which seemed a _bit_ dark for someone calling himself Fitzbern Imalgo Zal Zarroch Lirron Eldish, the Third; and a bit of a strange twist to throw into a backstory of a lighthearted character. It would hit noir beats that fit Dragon Heist, with the temptation of magical drugs and addiction, but dropping that in a player's backstory unexpectedly seemed a bit strange, especially given that Dragon's Blood is very tied to Eberron and more specifically the Daask, which doesn't have a clean forgotten realms equivalent.

...and then I realized that the trinket table had a vial of _literal_ dragon's blood that you were referring to.  :Small Red Face: 

Back to the technical level instead of roleplaying implications, the story beats of 
(1) an adventuring master;
(2) who focused on preparing for combat with knowledge;
(3) who held a grudge against Undermountain;
(4) and had a terrible secret that would push the PC away from him and out into the world

All match up perfectly. They explain why a traditional bookish archetype is adventuring; hit his adventuring knowledge despite his first level; and tie together the weaponization of knowledge that he has been wielding in game. (Small sidenotethe illusion would be the _sound_ of a Displacer beast, given the limitations of minor illusion. Still plenty strong to freak people into fleeing!)

From a technical perspective, the scene you set of Baldur's gate was able to set up descriptive language for two sensesthe unusual (to modern eyes) sights of straw on cobblestones; and the smell of moldy straw. Together, they help place your reader in the scene. It's only two sentences, and quite effective. However, in the scene that _should_ hold the most tension, you revert to an impassive description of his actions and don't elaborate deepereither on an emotional note, drawing on a pained or sorrowful expression as he infused himself, sheer destructive rage that could inspire fear in Fizzle, or otherwise give an emotional tension to the scene, nor do you invoke senses beyond sight, which could let the reader imagine their own atmosphere to get immersed in. Both together, of course, would be an incredibly resonant experience that matches the imprint that this could have had on Fizzle.

Solid initial attempt!

----------


## Tawmis

> So when I first read this backstory, I thought you were referring to Dragon's Blood, the drug from Eberron, notable for temporarily increasing magical power at the cost of addiction and risk of burnout.
> Which seemed a _bit_ dark for someone calling himself Fitzbern Imalgo Zal Zarroch Lirron Eldish, the Third; and a bit of a strange twist to throw into a backstory of a lighthearted character. It would hit noir beats that fit Dragon Heist, with the temptation of magical drugs and addiction, but dropping that in a player's backstory unexpectedly seemed a bit strange, especially given that Dragon's Blood is very tied to Eberron and more specifically the Daask, which doesn't have a clean forgotten realms equivalent.
> ...and then I realized that the trinket table had a vial of _literal_ dragon's blood that you were referring to.


I've actually never played in Eberron campaign, so I actually know nothing of it (other than briefly playing in DDO - D&D Online, which is based on the Eberron world setting - but I don't think I ever got a character higher than level 5 in that game).

I'd love to say that I was referencing the trinket table - but, I have to confess the idea of "Dragon Blood" came from here:
https://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Warmage_2.0_(5e_Class)
_ War mages are created through a secret ritual in which the blood of a magical creature, such as a dragon, is combined with that of the applicant. This ritual creates a sort of "artificial" sorcerer._

But hey! If it's on the trinket chart - all the better! :)




> Back to the technical level instead of roleplaying implications, the story beats of 
> (1) an adventuring master;
> (2) who focused on preparing for combat with knowledge;
> (3) who held a grudge against Undermountain;
> (4) and had a terrible secret that would push the PC away from him and out into the world
> 
> All match up perfectly. They explain why a traditional bookish archetype is adventuring; hit his adventuring knowledge despite his first level; and tie together the weaponization of knowledge that he has been wielding in game. (Small sidenotethe illusion would be the _sound_ of a Displacer beast, given the limitations of minor illusion. Still plenty strong to freak people into fleeing!)


I focused on introducing endless amounts of books, because you had noted the Scholar background. :)




> From a technical perspective, the scene you set of Baldur's gate was able to set up descriptive language for two sensesthe unusual (to modern eyes) sights of straw on cobblestones; and the smell of moldy straw. Together, they help place your reader in the scene. It's only two sentences, and quite effective. However, in the scene that _should_ hold the most tension, you revert to an impassive description of his actions and don't elaborate deepereither on an emotional note, drawing on a pained or sorrowful expression as he infused himself, sheer destructive rage that could inspire fear in Fizzle, or otherwise give an emotional tension to the scene, nor do you invoke senses beyond sight, which could let the reader imagine their own atmosphere to get immersed in. Both together, of course, would be an incredibly resonant experience that matches the imprint that this could have had on Fizzle.
> Solid initial attempt!


A lot of times, I will begin writing - read what I wrote - pause - think what should be next - and write - which, sadly, can lead to a change of perception of the story telling.  :Small Annoyed: 

I rarely (if ever) go back and edit these. I typically take these as a chance to do some creative writing - and challenge myself to write these in less than an hour. (Not that no one deserves more time, but because I feel like it helps me focus on writing - rather than getting lost in the details of how I should REALLY flesh it out - and end up with a 10 page story, for someone's simple background!) I am not sure anyone wants that!  :Small Wink: 

But thank you for suggesting it, reading it - and most importantly for the feedback - this truly helps me!
So - Thank you! I truly enjoyed writing it. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> I've got a concept I've been working on. His name is Thaddeus Hale. He is a human wild shape druid. The idea I had was he was some kind of Teddy Roosevelt/Ernest Hemingway type "gentleman hunter" who stalks powerful creatures, learns their shape, and then defeats them while shaped as the creature.


Oh! I will enjoy writing this.
My wife is currently dragging me off to watch the last 2 episodes of Season 3 of *Stranger ThingS*. But I will write something tonight, when that's done!

----------


## Malkavia

These have been great so far! I hope you have time and inspiration to help me.

I've got a chaotic good human conquest paladin named Jesse Wolfwood who I've envisioned to be a bit of a drinking gambling cowboy driven by dispensing "justice" on his own terms. I'm refluffing the tenants of his oath to be "Oath of the Vigilante." I haven't come up with a reason for why yet, but somehow he's decided that while the law and authorities often mean well, they're prone to corruption and inaction. As such, while he isn't actively working against the legal authorities, he doesn't feel bound by them at all. This may have resulted in him having some run ins with the law. 

Also, I haven't written the specifics of the tenants yet, so feel free to include any that you feel fit into the backstory. I know they're still going to be focused on using strength and fear to accomplish his goals similar to conquest paladins, but also more positive like inspiring/protecting the helpless while striking fear into the hearts of his enemies. I'm overly lawful myself, so I'm trying to write tenants that force me to get in character and act in ways I wouldn't normally. All that said, you didn't offer to write tenants, so feel free to skip this part.

Lastly, if you're familiar with LMoP from the starter set, some connection to the adventure would be great. My current plan was to have Jesse on a path of vigilante justice involving the Redbrands, but I don't really know anything about them yet, which makes it difficult to come up with details. Thanks!

----------


## AvvyR

I could actually use a hand. I have the bones of a backstory, but I'm missing the middle part, I'm not sure how this character got from where she started to where she is. 

Ilya (eastern European surname)
Tiefling Wizard (Divination)
Background: Entertainer

Born human in a diabolic cult, profane rituals performed near-constantly during infancy have resulted in a fiendish aspect. Whatever the cultists were trying to turn her into was thwarted when she was abducted from the cult by her older siblings around age 4. 

They lived on the run from the cult, which doggedly pursued the trio in the early years.

At some point, Ilya fell in with a troupe of traveling performers and learned to act as a fortune teller. 

At another point, before or after joining the traveling performers, Ilya was separated from her siblings. 

She's currently still with the troupe as they arrive in the port town of Saltmarsh, but is intensely concerned with finding her lost siblings. 

A key aspect of this character is despite being a wizard, she has no formal arcane training. Only a elderly guide who taught her about (performance level) fortune telling, and a mysterious feeling that the cards "speak to her" when she holds them. (Mechanically, my tarot deck functions as both my spellbook and arcane focus. This character casts spells by channeling them through specific cards.)

I greatly appreciate any assistance with hammering these disparate ideas into a cohesive story.

----------


## Tawmis

> I've got a concept I've been working on. His name is Thaddeus Hale. He is a human wild shape druid. The idea I had was he was some kind of Teddy Roosevelt/Ernest Hemingway type "gentleman hunter" who stalks powerful creatures, learns their shape, and then defeats them while shaped as the creature.


Done with Stranger Things... and Lord, if you've not watched it folks - WATCH IT. This so much better than Season 2 (which was very "meh" to me).

So I will start working on your gentleman hunter.




> These have been great so far! I hope you have time and inspiration to help me.
> I've got a chaotic good human conquest paladin named Jesse Wolfwood


And...




> I could actually use a hand. I have the bones of a backstory, but I'm missing the middle part, I'm not sure how this character got from where she started to where she is. 
> Ilya (eastern European surname)
> Tiefling Wizard (Divination)
> Background: Entertainer


Will definitely take these on in the order they rolled in. Thank you all for trusting me to see if what I create feeds well into your characters! <3

----------


## Fable Wright

> A lot of times, I will begin writing - read what I wrote - pause - think what should be next - and write - which, sadly, can lead to a change of perception of the story telling.


Yep. Over-rewriting a section is really common. If it came out perfect the first time, why would we have proofreaders?  :Small Tongue: 




> I rarely (if ever) go back and edit these.


Nor was I suggesting it! I just meant to say that it's a good rough; it's fine if it never goes beyond that. There's just different standards for each level of revision a piece has gone through, and I wouldn't want to compare a quick one-hour draft to a multiply-redrafted publication-worthy work. That's all.

----------


## Tawmis

> I've got a concept I've been working on. His name is Thaddeus Hale. He is a human wild shape druid. The idea I had was he was some kind of Teddy Roosevelt/Ernest Hemingway type "gentleman hunter" who stalks powerful creatures, learns their shape, and then defeats them while shaped as the creature.


I am not sure if this is what you wanted, but damn, if I didn't have fun writing it.
Let me know if this works for you!

==================================================  ================

People.

Theyre the filthiest of all the animals in the animal kingdom.

Its all evidenced by my very own eyes, as I walk through the cobbled streets of Baldurs Gate; the way they waste good food, just because someone decided not to finish their meal. The fires we burn needlessly, that send ash and soot into the skies. The oceans that we pollute that send fish to the surface, in hopes of breath, only to die of suffocation.

My name is Thaddeus Hale, and I am one of those humans.

I am not proud of the people I was born from.

Noise from the local tavern - The Wolfs Head. 

I cast my gaze sideways and several adventurers stumble out, clanking their steel mugs together in some form of celebration. 

They see me looking at the job board, just outside the tavern. One of them  a fighter by the look of his appalling chainmail armor looked at me, How do you plan to kill the wolves? seeing no visible weapons.

With my hands.

They roared in laughter.

Despicable lot those adventurers. Not just them in particular, but adventurers in general. They wear the same armor, day in, day out, sweat, cut, bleed in it  and rarely, if ever, stop to clean it. Sure, they may shower themselves  but the armor will still reek of goblin blood.

Myself? I prefer one of my tweed jackets, a tie, and a pair of breeks, and leather, high hard boots of the highest caliber; from skins made from my own hunting expeditions.

The way adventurers blunder around, kicking down doors, storming into caves its atrocious. Theres a lack of finesse to everything they do. And they rely on their numbers to get the job done.

My name is Thaddeus Hale, and theres reports of a girl thats gone missing. They fear for the worse. Local activity around the town tends to believe that a pack of aggressive wolves have residence in the wilds, southwest of Baldurs Gate near The Cloakwood.

If I am to be honest, I am pretty sure the girl is as good as dead. I wait for the drunken adventurers to pass me by and pray they dont tarnish any evidence. None of them appear to be a Ranger, which I would at least, somewhat respect.

I pick up on the girls tracks  and I admit I am a little confused. Not only do I spot her tracks, but there are wolf tracks  very large wolf tracks. I place my hand in the paw print left in the damp soil. If what I am seeing is to be believed, this is one of the biggest wolves Ive ever hunted. But why are the girls prints next to it  as if theyre running side by side? 

And why are there no other wolf tracks? Just the big one?

It was time to go beyond my human self. I tilt my head back and take in a deep breath. First I feel my throat change  it gets hard to breathe for a moment  then the tingling sensation, for lack of a better word, dances up my spine and my eyes flare open  and I see the world in a brand new way. I take in a deep breath, and I can smell things from miles away.

I have become one with my wild shape  a wolf in this case  to pick up on any scents, and perhaps blend in with this Dire Wolf that seems to have somehow abducted a girl, in her twenties, without so much as a struggle. She should have seen the wolf coming  especially one so huge  under the watch of the full moon that seemed to keep an eye from the heavens.

After one day of tracking the wolf and girl, I lose track of the wolf  but manage to keep up with the girls track. Shes not hiding her tracks  she seems to be running. Broken branches and twigs snapped in half. On the second day, her tracks meet up with what appears to be a mans footprints. This just keeps getting stranger and stranger. When she was free of the dire wolf  why didnt she turn around? Run back home?

On the third day, deep inside The Cloakwood, I found evidence of a wolfs den. I could hear voices coming from inside. I shifted into my human form and gazed inside. A woman was lying in a mans arms  and by the looks of it, it was the woman I was out to find. I admit, I was surprised to find that she wasnt dead  especially when I found evidence of the wolf den.

I tugged on my tweed jacket and straightened it out, before clearing my throat to make my presence known. Excuse me, Lady Seilna, your father is deathly worried about your well-being.

The man with Lady Seilna jumped to his feet and grabbed a dagger. Who are you? he barked at me.

Me? My name is Thaddeus Hale, I said with a smile. And I have the pleasure of speaking with

Thaddeus Hale, I heard him whisper.

Well, boy, I doubt thats your name, because as I said, thats my name, I said with a smile. Now why dont you tell me your name, and put that dagger down, son, before you hurt yourself.

Thaddeus Hale, he repeated. Youre that hunter.

Well, yes, boy, I am a hunter, I nodded in acknowledgement. But you still havent told me your name.

Baron Tymar Von Steel, the young man replied.

Von Steel, I repeated, familiar with the name.

I looked over at Lady Seilna, Maam are you in any trouble?

No! she cried out. Tymar and I are in love But because of his sickness

Von Steel. They had been a family known for Lycanthropy.

And youre telling me youre in love with this man, I asked Seilna again.

Yes! We have been in love for years, and kept it a secret, until his family was hunted down and killed. Now we are planning to run away together, she answered.

I looked over at Tymar, as he still held his dagger.

I could hear them somewhere in the distance, behind me.

Seilna, come to me.

Why? she plead suspecting a trap.

Just do it, girl.

She approached me, and I tore off a piece of her dress. Let me see your hand. She extended her hand and I cut it slightly with a dagger and smeared blood on the torn dress. She pulled away, scowling at me.

Listen. Youre not safe here. Theres a group of adventurers looking for you, Lady Seilna. And if they see Tymar, and recognize him, they wont hesitate to kill him. If the two of you have any hope of surviving, you will leave now. Go west, to the coast. Run along the beach. The water will hide your tracks and your scent. Get to Orlumbor and book passage far from here. I will return to your father and present this torn dress and blood as proof of your death. Now, go.

The adventurers would be able to track them.

Unless I did something about it.

I tucked the torn, bloody dress fragment beneath my belt and smiled. I took the form of a wolf, and ran towards the adventurers  and for three days, kept them spinning in circles in the woods, until they were no longer certain which way was North or South.

Then I returned to Baldurs Gate, presented the torn, bloody dress to Seilnas father, and explained I found evidence of her death.

Her father wept.

My name is Thaddeus Hale, and I am one of the greatest hunters of the land  because I am human, but I embrace the animal in me.

----------


## Tawmis

> These have been great so far! I hope you have time and inspiration to help me.
> 
> I've got a chaotic good human conquest paladin named Jesse Wolfwood who I've envisioned to be a bit of a drinking gambling cowboy driven by dispensing "justice" on his own terms. I'm refluffing the tenants of his oath to be "Oath of the Vigilante." I haven't come up with a reason for why yet, but somehow he's decided that while the law and authorities often mean well, they're prone to corruption and inaction. As such, while he isn't actively working against the legal authorities, he doesn't feel bound by them at all. This may have resulted in him having some run ins with the law. 
> 
> Also, I haven't written the specifics of the tenants yet, so feel free to include any that you feel fit into the backstory. I know they're still going to be focused on using strength and fear to accomplish his goals similar to conquest paladins, but also more positive like inspiring/protecting the helpless while striking fear into the hearts of his enemies. I'm overly lawful myself, so I'm trying to write tenants that force me to get in character and act in ways I wouldn't normally. All that said, you didn't offer to write tenants, so feel free to skip this part.
> 
> Lastly, if you're familiar with LMoP from the starter set, some connection to the adventure would be great. My current plan was to have Jesse on a path of vigilante justice involving the Redbrands, but I don't really know anything about them yet, which makes it difficult to come up with details. Thanks!


Done!
So I came up with some Tenants... based off the "vow" I use near the end of the story... Naturally, this is yours to use, edit, change up as needed.
But I liked the idea of Vigilante - so two of the three tenants come from the Oath of Vengeance, with one tenant to keep them on the "light" side since a vigilante operates outside of the law, and by any means necessary kind of feel...

As always, I welcome ALL feed back - good and bad!

Anyway - 
=====================================
Jesse Wolfwood, were going to have to ask you to come with us.

I looked up from the bottle in front of me and heaved a heavy sigh; local authorities.

What can I do for you fine gentlemen, this wonderful evening? I looked back at the bottle as if it had called my name.

Serek is claiming you roughed him up. Hes got cuts and bruises all over his face.

Serek? I looked back at the two local authorities. The name doesnt ring a bell.

Owns Silverstone Leathers, one of the authorities explained.

Such a bad name for a leather place, I muttered. Why would you have stone and leather go hand in hand in a name? Why not Silverblade Leathers? Now that, I raised my index finger, that would certainly make way more sense. I rolled my eyes, Especially since most blades are already silver, anyway

Are you denying the charges presented by Serek? one of them asked.

No, I shrugged. Now that you told me who he was  I know him. The vendor at the Silverstone Leather. Same gentleman I saw beating his wife in the shop when it was closed, when I happened to go by and see if it was open. That gentleman?

The authority figures glanced at each other. Treena has made no such charges against Serek, one of them finally said softly.

She hasnt, has she, I asked. But you know it happens. And has probably been happening for years. Have you ever arrested and charged Serek for his crimes?

Well, one of them coughed uncomfortably, no, because no charges have ever been brought up

I would like to press charges against Serek, for the abuse hes inflicted upon his wife, I shrugged.

Well, you cant  because youre not the victim, one of them replied.

So only victims are allowed to press charges? I asked, sliding my glass away from me and giving both men my unwavering attention, which seemed to make both of them ever more nervous.

Well, yes, the first one said, clearing his throat and swallowing hard.

So if Treena is murdered one night, I asked, who will press charges? It certainly cannot be the victim, because she would already be dead.

Well, that is, Serek could press charges, to find out who murdered his wife, the second answered, glancing nervously at his partner. In the event such a horrible crime might happen.

But what if its Serek who killed her in this example, I asked, standing up. Both men took a step back. He wouldnt want charges pressed to find out who killed her. At least not until hes cleaned up all the evidence that might indicate it was him.

I began walking and both quickly shuffled after me.

Where are you going? one asked, looking at the other, wondering if they should try to stop me.

Lets go see Serek about this abuse, I answered matter-of-factly.

Which abuse? the first asked.

The one you inflicted on him? the second chimed in.

Or the abuse he inflicted on his wife, the first seemed nervous to even say the words.

Allegedly, the second one coughed loudly.

Yes! Allegedly, the first one amended his question.

I stopped in the dusty street and spun on my heel and looked at them. What about both.

Well! We cant do both  lets just go to our room and discuss this as reasonable people! the first one pleaded.

When I passed the officers station, they looked at each other than over to me. Wait! Youve passed it! Where are you going?

As I said, to go see Berek, I answered. Up ahead was his shop.

Well, its already closed for the night it is, the first officer said. Its late and all. Hes probably home with the wife.

The one he beats? I asked, looking over my shoulder.

Allegedly, the first one added under his breath.

If hes home for the night, can you tell me why a lamp burns in the back room? Can you not see the flickering? I approached the door and turned to the two authority figures. If he has indeed gone home, then theres a risk his place may burn down. Wed better get inside and save his shop.

I drew my blade, and both authority figures eyes seemed as if they might explode in their sockets, as I brought the hilt of my blade smashing through the window pane on the door, and reached in and unlocked it.

Shall we? I asked as I stepped inside the leather shop.

As I walked in, I heard someone say, You told me this was secure. Get those shipments to Phandalin!

I turned the corner of the shop, and saw a figure  human, jet black hair, and shadows for eye sockets, by the looks of it  wearing a red scarf, who quickly dashed through the door. I looked to the left and saw Serek. 

Who was your friend? I asked, my weapon still in my hand.

My friend? he stammered nervously, backing up and knocking several books about leatherworking off of the barrels in the back. What friend?

I raised an eye brow. What friend? Really? The one who made the quick exit.

Oh! Serek swallowed. Him. Yes. Him. He is a friend of mine. Family friend. In town. Visiting. Only for the day. Headed back to Waterdeep.

Waterdeep? Really? I had thought I heard him mention Phandalin.

Just then the two local authorities rounded the corner.

Serek saw them and jumped. Finally! he screamed. Youre here! See how he harasses me! He was probably going to run me through had the two of you not arrived when you did.

My blade is the hand of Tyr, I began to chant, that brings Justice  swift and with mercy, upon the land. I am the Light that pierces the darkness, and never shall there be mercy for the wicked  and I will fight the wicked, by any means necessary, and at any cost necessary  even if it is my own life that must pay, for I am the blade of Tyr, and I bring swift justice to the wicked. Serek, confess your sins, for which I have witnessed, and be cleansed as you stand before Tyr. I raised my blade, and Serek collapsed to the ground, holding up his hands defensively.

Its true! Its true! he cried out. I have beat Treena. I have hurt her. And for unjust reasons. Sometimes, simply because I am angry! Gods, have mercy on my soul  please dont kill me.

I lowered my blade and looked at the two officers. Id like to press charges against Serek, for the crimes of abuse against his wife, now that he has confessed his sins.

The two officers stared at each other.

What are you waiting for? I asked, impatiently. This seemed to jump start them as they kneeled down and quickly subdued Serek.

My name is Jesse Wolfwood, and I am a Paladin of Tyr  I am here to bring Justice to this world. Even if it means doing what the Law cannot, and sometimes, even forbids. I follow the path of my God, which may bring me in conflict with the Laws of Mortals.

But this is the life I have been blessed to lead.

Now, to find out who that man with the red sash was and whats going on in Phandalin



*Be the Light.* Be a glorious beacon for all who live in despair. Let the light of your joy and courage shine forth in all your deeds.
*Fight the Greater Evil.* Faced with a choice of fighting my sworn foes or combating a lesser evil, I choose the greater evil.
*By Any Means Necessary.* My qualms can't get in the way of exterminating my foes.

----------


## Tawmis

> I could actually use a hand. I have the bones of a backstory, but I'm missing the middle part, I'm not sure how this character got from where she started to where she is. 
> Ilya (eastern European surname)
> Tiefling Wizard (Divination)
> Background: Entertainer
> Born human in a diabolic cult, profane rituals performed near-constantly during infancy have resulted in a fiendish aspect. Whatever the cultists were trying to turn her into was thwarted when she was abducted from the cult by her older siblings around age 4. 
> They lived on the run from the cult, which doggedly pursued the trio in the early years.
> At some point, Ilya fell in with a troupe of traveling performers and learned to act as a fortune teller. 
> At another point, before or after joining the traveling performers, Ilya was separated from her siblings. 
> She's currently still with the troupe as they arrive in the port town of Saltmarsh, but is intensely concerned with finding her lost siblings. 
> ...


Done!

By all means, please feel free to give feedback - I love it all - good and bad! I know I keep saying this in the other posts - but it's true. :)
Because the Saltmarsh was originally Greyhawk's setting - I used the Page 39 reference of the 5e "Ghosts of Saltmarsh" that states placing it between Waterdeep and Neverwinter.
And for reference - when I mention it down below as to what or who the Bedine are (if you're not familiar)...
https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Bedine
And for the areas on the map that I mentioned (other than Taris'zen, which I made up), check out -
https://www.aidedd.org/atlas/index.php?map=R&l=1

==================================================  ==========

There are those who have said that their life was a living Hell.

They have no idea what that even truly means.

My name is Ilya Slivkin, and from the moment of my birth  my life was a true living Hell  that literally involved demons, devils and the occult. 

At the age of four, I was rescued by my half-sisters. Children my mother had borne into this world; but did not have the seed of power she was looking for. 

I had no true memory of my life, at the hands of my mother. Only visions and dreams  nightmares really  that would come to me. My half-siblings explained to me that our mother  none of us ever even knew her true name  only that they called her The Widow of Night  had made a deal with a Devil by the name of Bar'garius. 

Her name  rather, her title - Widow of the Night came from her ritual of taking a mate, mating with them for the night and killing him in the name of Bargarius  to ensure she would become pregnant with her mates seed.

My half-siblings had heard my mother explaining that she had believed that I was the one who had the seed of power inside of me, and thats why I had been subjected to so much torture and tests by the age of four. My half-siblings couldnt bear to see what I was being put through  and had also grown fearful that if I was indeed the seed of power  what might happen if my mother unlocked that power from inside of me.

Originally from a small village called Tariszen (Without Hope) located in the Tortured Lands, far to the East  we soon found ourselves being pursued by my mothers loyal followers. We traveled southwest for days upon days, and still they pursued us. With little hope of losing them, we veered west into Anauroch  better known as The Great Sand Sea.

We were beyond exhausted, and I believe my half-siblings honestly thought that we might get lost and die of thirst in the Great Sand Sea, which would have been a much better fate, than returning to our mother, facing her unholy wrath, and whatever torture might have befallen me.

During a sandstorm, it seemed as if we might have lost our pursuers  and thought we were all exhausted and dying of thirst, we were thankful for that one small blessing. When the light entered the cave the following morning, a beautiful woman, whose features had been covered by a veil, stood at the mouth of the cave. Tieflings, young ones, she said to no one in particular. The woman removed her veil and introduced herself as Maleeka al-Talar. She extended her hand, Come with me. I can help you, and get milk for the little one.

Maleeka al-Talar was a Bedine  or she was, at one time.

Now, she led a caravan of mostly women  most of them former Bedine, also  that traveled the land. Despite the otherworldly appearance of my half-siblings and me, looking like demons, Maleeka al-Talar and her caravan of gypsies they called themselves  took us in like family. All of them did  not just Maleeka al-Talar. 

By the age of ten, Maleeka al-Talar had pulled me aside.

There is innate magic in you, she said, tapping my heart gently. While we do not have wizards among us, perhaps we can hone your magic in a different manner.

Maleeka al-Talar held out a deck of cards, like nothing Id seen before. 

She laid one card in front of me, The Judgement Card Reversed  that symbolizes doubt and self-loathing. She laid down another card, The Tower, Upright  This means sudden upheaval or disaster. She laid the next card over the first, Ace of Wands, Upright  this means Creation, Willpower, and Desire. She laid the third card beneath that, Eight of Wands, Upright  rapid action, movement, quick decisions. This is a reflection of someone in your life doing this for you. She laid the next card, across the second, Seven of Cups, Upright  Searching for purpose.

Maleeka al-Talar then spread all the cards across the table. These are tarot cards. They say someone who is in sync with them can reveal a persons past, present, future  and even how others interact with them. Would you like to learn?

Admittedly, I was curious about these tarot cards  and if it was true that they could peer into the past, present and future. For the next few years, I learned to become one with the tarot cards, and read the aurora from people who sat across from me. By the age of sixteen, Maleeka al-Talar was having me doing readings for customers, as our caravan traveled around the continent.

At the age of twenty one, we had just arrived in Waterdeep. The plan was we would be traveling north with another caravan to Saltmarsh. While Maleeka al-Talar, myself and my sisters were walking through Waterdeep, I got an unusual feeling  my skin felt cold. As I looked around, thats when I saw the woman from my visions  it was my mother. I screamed, and my sisters turned and saw her too. They yelled at Maleeka al-Talar to take me and run, and that they would keep my mother busy. Maleeka al-Talar and I ran back to the caravan and urged Maleeka al-Talars caravan to begin the journey north, at a quickened pace, up the Sword Mountains, and to Saltmarsh

Each and every night, I waited for them  I refused to sleep  waiting for my sisters to catch up with us. But each and every night, I was never greeted by their smiling face, and I couldnt help but wonder, had my mother captured them or had they gotten away?

----------


## Malkavia

> Done!
> snip


This is great! I love that it's so dialogue heavy, as it gives me the opportunity to practice his voice before we our first session. The only part that surprised me at the end was Tyr, which I don't actually think is a bad idea. I hadn't considered Tyr since Jesse operates outside the constraints of the law. However, Tyr is actually the God of Justice, and justice is exactly what drives Jesse. Thanks a ton.

----------


## yellowrocket

These are awesome. I wont br playing in a game anytime soon, but i kmow where to come if I or my players are stuck. These are fantastic.

----------


## HeartlessBow

> I am not sure if this is what you wanted, but damn, if I didn't have fun writing it.
> Let me know if this works for you!


This is perfect! Thank you so much for doing this.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> =====================================
> Jesse Wolfwood, were going to have to ask you to come with us.


 This one was quite good.  *tips cap*

----------


## Tawmis

> This is great! I love that it's so dialogue heavy, as it gives me the opportunity to practice his voice before we our first session. The only part that surprised me at the end was Tyr, which I don't actually think is a bad idea. I hadn't considered Tyr since Jesse operates outside the constraints of the law. However, Tyr is actually the God of Justice, and justice is exactly what drives Jesse. Thanks a ton.


This one screamed at me to focus on dialogue... something about revenge and vigilantes will always appeal to me. 
In this world we live in - there's so much more I wish I could do to fix it.

_The Crow_ (the movie with Brandon Lee) soundtrack is what I had playing when I wrote this. To put my head in that space of someone who out for proper justice.

And in the writing, I went with Tyr (God of Justice), because he seemed the most... fitting for it. (But naturally would leave it up to you to change it if you wanted). I just figured, with Tyr... he's the one god, who always wants justice... and mortals are fallible... so calling on his Chosen and "placing them in right place at the right time" to see and lay out Justice seemed the most fitting. I figure with your character, this is the type of stuff he sees all the time. Where local authorities know something is happening, but have turned a blind eye, because it's never been reported, or it seems like it might be too dangerous... and that's when Tyr places his chosen in the path to get things done.




> This one was quite good.  *tips cap*


Thank you! I really enjoyed writing this one because it was indeed, heavy with dialogue. And it's not overly dark (most of my character backgrounds involve a tragic death or something, that sends my character on the road of adventuring). This one was just simply about... ensuring Justice is executed in the world, one way or another.




> This is perfect! Thank you so much for doing this.


Thank you for coming to this thread, and giving me the opportunity to explore your character. :)




> These are awesome. I wont br playing in a game anytime soon, but i kmow where to come if I or my players are stuck. These are fantastic.


I would absolutely be honored. :) And if it seems like I've not been on the forum a lot when (or if?) that day comes - please PM me. I have it set so that it emails me that I've got a message (and I am also subscribed to this thread, so it emails me if I get replies). Sometimes I drift away from the forum for short bursts of time, thanks to life - but will gladly rush back to do some creative writing!

----------


## TGMohle

All of these are freaking amazing dude!


This request of mine will be a little different I think, because I've actually been playing this character in a campaign for over a year now.

Name: Noah Lockhart
Race: Half-Elf (Wood-Elf heritage)
Class: Rogue (Swashbuckler)


However, we are getting to a point in the campaign where I need a little backstory with one of his mentors since we're about to meet her in the next few sessions, and I can't write it out for the life of me! The basic gist of the "lesson" that he would be learning is how to stealth in the woods as opposed to stealthing in a city environment...but he just can't get it down! HOWEVER if you get inspiration for some other kind of lesson that a rogue might have to learn, go for it.  :Small Smile: 

To give the most basic of basic backstories for context (and to keep it brief): His elven father had accumulated a massive debt with the the Zhentarim and left Noah (9 years old at the time) and his mother to fend for themselves. The debt was left to Noah, and he was forced to join the Zhentarim (since they saw he had great potential) to help pay it off.


Around this time Noah would probably be about 12-13. His personality is like that of Starlord in the Guardians of the Galaxy movies: cocky, immature, talks WAY TOO MUCH, hasn't been traditionally educated, and is emotionally driven instead of logically driven. He hates being a pawn of the Zhentarim, but respects his mentor and DOES want to meet her expectations.

His mentor's name is Yvonne Blackbriar (human). She is a master of stealth and is one of the best infiltrators / information gatherers that the Zhentarim has. She is very quiet, logical, serious, and intense. She is very much a perfectionist and is hard on him, but also has a soft spot for him deep down. Noah sees her as a "tyrant."

I know this is different from asking to write out a backstory, but I figured I would ask anyway!

----------


## Tawmis

> All of these are freaking amazing dude!
> This request of mine will be a little different I think, because I've actually been playing this character in a campaign for over a year now.
> I know this is different from asking to write out a backstory, but I figured I would ask anyway!


This is pretty much a fleshed out backstory idea for me! Consider me working on it now!
(And thank you for the compliment!) :)

----------


## Mongobear

Conquest Paladin 8/Hexblade Warlock 1, Fallen Aasimar, Lawful Neutral

Hails from a city that is entirely anti-theists.  Public worship of God's, even using their name as a figure of speech can get you beaten around the wrong crowd.  Keep the religion out of his life.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Noah Lockhart
> Race: Half-Elf (Wood-Elf heritage)
> Class: Rogue (Swashbuckler)


I am going to warn you - this one is coming out to be pretty long. I got into the head space of your character - and did a little... something... based on what you said. So it's taking me a tad bit longer. But I hope it will be worth the wait. :)




> Conquest Paladin 8/Hexblade Warlock 1, Fallen Aasimar, Lawful Neutral
> Hails from a city that is entirely anti-theists.  Public worship of God's, even using their name as a figure of speech can get you beaten around the wrong crowd.  Keep the religion out of his life.


A godless Paladin! Up for the challenge! Will work on it when I finish the one before you. :)

----------


## Hobbo Jim

I usually am happy to create my own, but these are pretty damn impressive. If you still feel like doing more and expanding on mine- 

Human Wizard, level 1. Limited magic campaign - all casters are limited to 1 major school and two minor schools of magic, so I'm working with Conjuration (main), Illusion, and Transmutation
Setting is a bunch of floating islands, ran by two groups: a trader's guild and the order of the sun (religious, anti-necro).

My story so far: Father was a wizard, was a very peaceful man, abhorred violence. Raised me as a single father until my early-mid teen years, when the Order of the Sun came looking for necromancy and killed him. As far as I knew, he didn't have anything to do with necromancy, and the man who executed him certainly had no evidence but killed him "just in case." Horrified, I ran (they hadn't discovered that I existed yet), and kept to rural islands, helping with odd jobs using the magic that I had learned. I now wish to find the guy that killed my father. I also wish to learn necromancy, wearily, to figure out why it is so feared/hated.

----------


## Tawmis

> All of these are freaking amazing dude!
> Name: Noah Lockhart
> Race: Half-Elf (Wood-Elf heritage)
> Class: Rogue (Swashbuckler)
> 
> 
> However, we are getting to a point in the campaign where I need a little backstory with one of his mentors since we're about to meet her in the next few sessions, and I can't write it out for the life of me! The basic gist of the "lesson" that he would be learning is how to stealth in the woods as opposed to stealthing in a city environment...but he just can't get it down! HOWEVER if you get inspiration for some other kind of lesson that a rogue might have to learn, go for it. 
> To give the most basic of basic backstories for context (and to keep it brief): His elven father had accumulated a massive debt with the the Zhentarim and left Noah (9 years old at the time) and his mother to fend for themselves. The debt was left to Noah, and he was forced to join the Zhentarim (since they saw he had great potential) to help pay it off.
> Around this time Noah would probably be about 12-13. His personality is like that of Starlord in the Guardians of the Galaxy movies: cocky, immature, talks WAY TOO MUCH, hasn't been traditionally educated, and is emotionally driven instead of logically driven. He hates being a pawn of the Zhentarim, but respects his mentor and DOES want to meet her expectations.
> ...


OK - I had way too much fun writing this and getting into your character's personality.
There's a scene in this backstory that should be familiar, based on the above information you gave me. If you don't pick it up, let me know (to me, it's obvious and intentionally so! But having written it, maybe it's obvious to me but not the reader... but I swear, it should be!)
And naturally - he lies to the guards about his name (you will see down below) - it's not a typo - he just doesn't want to get caught.
I enjoyed fleshing out your character and his ties to the Zhentarim - and fleshing out Yvonne - and her relationship with your character.
That said, please provide feedback - whether you liked it, loved it, hated it, have questions, suggestions - anything! It all helps me grow!
============================================
My father was a short-sighted human named Tourn Lockhart. I say he was short-sighted because he never considered the consequences of anything. When he first met my mother, a beautiful Elf maiden by the name of Zouralyn Moonshadow, despite what my mother tells me, I doubt he was ever truly in love  he was just a challenge. My mothers father naturally did not care for my father, because he was a human  and they would have impure children.

My father courted my mother for weeks, despite the wrath and fury of my mothers father, and eventually won her heart over  and they married  without the blessing of my mothers side of the family. I was born a short time after that.

When my fathers business began failing, he got himself tied up with The Zhentarim. Brigands had been raiding business caravans that led to a loss of finances that lacked protection. Im older now, and I know all about The Zhentarim, and I am pretty sure they were the brigands raiding the unprotected caravans so that those who did not employ The Zhentarim would have no choice.

Of course, The Zhentarim seem like a legitimate business from the outside. But at a very young age, I saw how they roughed up my father almost every night  and they told him, that they had illicit items that needed to be moved discreetly  and that theyd use shipments from my fathers store to get some of these things past the city guards.

For weeks, this agreement seemed to work out  until one night, the shipment was caught at the gates, and the City Guards raided out home, demanding to know about the items in the wagons. My father claimed that someone else took over the shipments once it left his store  and that he wasnt sure who it was. The City Guards were less than pleased that my father employed someone else to move the shipments.

The shipment that had been found and confiscated was an unholy relic of some kind  and The Zhentarim came to my fathers house, demanding payment for it. Even though he was no directly responsible for its discovery by the City Guards - The Zhentarims policy was to make whoever shipped it to pay for their failure.

To complicate matters, the longer one did not pay their debt to The Zhentarim, the higher the interest rate became, until  more often than not - The Zhentarim took over the shop entirely. This still makes me wonder if they tipped off the City Guards in hopes of getting ownership of my fathers shop

I was only nine years old when my father decided to run away. Though, some nights, I wonder if it was The Zhentarim who had made him disappear. The Zhentarim took over my fathers store, and since my mother could not pay them, I became a part of the payment. 

It wasnt unusual for The Zhentarim to recruit children  guards rarely, if ever, stopped them. So getting children to move smaller objects throughout the city was much easier to do. They also used us to squeeze into vents and get into areas and adult could not easily get into without trigger alarms or guards.

Then paying a child more money than theyd ever seen, often kept them locked in with The Zhentarim, even though they knew what they were doing was wrong  every child, and I include myself in this lump of idiotic souls  thinks that they can save enough money, get out of the business, have a normal life, with some gold to live comfortable.

I was twelve years old when a woman who worked for The Zhentarim, came to me and introduced herself as Yvonne Blackbriar. She was a very beautiful woman; slender, a nicely shaped body; long black hair, and ice blue eyes. She walked like a cat  and what I mean is  her feet didnt seem to ever completely go flat on the ground  as if she were walking on her toes  like a ballerina, I suppose. As she walked by me, her hand brushed my cheek. Youre Tourns boy? She smiled and didnt wait for me to answer. I remember when you were just an infant. Youve grown to be quite the mouse.

Mouse was the name The Zhentarim gave the children they used to climb through vents. It felt odd at the time, that I had just thought how she looked like a cat  and she was calling me a mouse at the time  and the way she touched my cheek. It was like a cat playing with its food.

I need you to get something for me, Noah, she said, her voice purring. Definitely like a cat. Something very important to me, she added. It will be your last job as a mouse.

What am I going after this time? I sighed. Last job as a mouse  that meant they were either promoting me or this was a suicide mission.

The Sphere of Truth, Yvonne smiled coyly. It would seem a local wizard has come across it. However, she walked behind me, circling me, I would not recommend touching the Sphere of Truth. Supposedly it has a powerful enchantment on it. If you dont speak the words before placing it in your palm, it simply incinerates your mind.

It kills you? I asked.

Not really, she replied. Youll still be alive. Your mind will simply cease to function.

That sounds fascinating, I muttered beneath my breath.

It does, does it not? she whispered directly into my ear. I hadnt realized she heard me. Definitely has cat-like hearing.

So if I cant touch it, how am I supposed to steal it? I asked, as she slowly walked away from me.

She turned and threw a small wand at me. Touch it with that.

Will it remove the enchantment? I asked, staring at the plain looking stick. Didnt even look like a wizards wand. It literally looked like a branch that might have fallen off a small twig.

To be honest, Yvonne smiled at me as she left the room, were not entirely sure what it will do. The wizard we took it from stopped talking after he lost his tongue.

I get it. Cat got your tongue kind of thing.


She didnt tell me this local wizard who had this Sphere of Truth was Faistyr Marrenhammer  notoriously thought of to be doing Necromancy of the darkest kind  that not even the City Guards approach his tower. Yvonne would probably explain that she didnt lie to me, she simply left out some of the finer details.

Moving through Faistyrs home was nerve wracking  each of the photos  it felt like their eyes moved and watched as I snuck through the hallway. I eventually found the room that she had pointed out in the blueprints she had acquired (The Zhentarims reach goes far)  and sure enough, in a glass case was a floating sphere. Rather than glass doors I could see energy guarding it. Was I just supposed to stick this twig through this energy field to touch the Sphere? Why did this seem like the worse idea possible? And it wasnt like I could go back  theyd kill me then kill my mother.

It will be your last job as a mouse. I heard Yvonnes voice echo in my head.

Well, here goes everything, I muttered to myself and shoved the twig through the energy field. I waited for it - I really did - For that surge of energy to bolt through the twig, through my body, and reduce me to ash. I waited for about thirty seconds, before I opened my eyes. The hum of the energy field was gone, and the sphere was now stuck to the end of the stick. I looked at it closely and couldnt believe my eyes.

I began sliding and singing (quietly) to myself as I headed back to the vent I had entered, feeling extremely cocky that I had pulled this off  only to see two guards that Faistyr employed, standing in front of the vent. 

Drop it, one of them growled as he held up his crossbow.

Stunned I looked around for other exits  and naturally there were none. None I could get to before a crossbow bolt was lodged in my back.

Drop it now, the second guard warned.

Well, this was going to make my life a lot more complicated. One of them shoved their crossbow into my side, and I could feel the tip of the bolt pierce my leather armor. I said drop it.

I dropped the twig with the sphere attached  honestly unsure if it would shatter or explode on the ground  I was admittedly disappointed. I expected a big flash. Had closed my eyes and everything, hoping it might blind the guards.

The first guard picked up the twig and looked at me, How do you even know that Faistyr came to own this?

Hey, listen, I said, I dont even know what that is. It was raining outside  I saw a bent ventilation system. Climbed inside. Got a little too curious.

You carry a magic twig with you? the second guard asked, looking at it.

Oh? That thing? Its like one of those watering sticks you use in a desert to detect water, I lied. I poked the weird ball and the thing got stuck. I didnt know what to do.

What is your name, boy? the first guard asked.

Belar, I replied. Belar Frostmane. I looked at the guard square in the eye. People call me Frostmane. I tried to sound sinister.

The guard simply looked at me. Who?

Frostmane, I repeated. Come on! That sounds like a tough name right? Kind of edgy?

Get a move on, Faistyr is going to have questions for you, the second guard shook his head.

Oh, forget this, I muttered, and reached into my pouch. Either of you ever play marbles? I unleashed a number of marbles across the floor and quickly dove into the room to the right. I heard the guards give chase and immediately begin to fall  and the sound of their crossbows misfiring as they fell. Perfect. Itd take a minute to reload their bolts. I peeked around the corner, smiled at the two guards and said, Looks like you all fell for it  get it? Fell for it? Anyway, I won  so I will take this. I quickly grabbed the twig with the sphere and made for the room again  I threw a small lamp through the glass paned window, and climbed out onto the ledge. I looked around quickly and found a line running between the tower and another building. I quickly unfastened my belt and threw it over and gripped each side of the belt and slid down the line  just as crossbow bolts whizzed by me. I tumbled into the alleyway and quickly jumped down into the sewer line.

The guards would never come down here  first of all, because its filthy and smells horrible  and also because they believe strange creatures dwell down here. Both are technically true, but the creatures are thanks to The Zhentarim  and if you know how to read the chicken scratch on the wall that they call Thieves Cant, you will know which ways is safe to go. The Zhentarim keep the tunnels populated with things like gelatinous cubes and the like so that City Guards dont come down here  and The Zhentarim can use it to move shipments beneath the city. 

When I put the trinket in front of Yvonne, sliding it across her desk, she pinched her nose. You smell horrible, mouse. Did you not think to wash off before you came into my office?

Well, the two guards I ran into made it so I didnt want to come home and clean myself off, before I dropped off your little toy, I remarked.

Well, you did good, she smiled, and as I said, that is your last job as a mouse. Despite your lack of finesse, and apparently cleanliness, she added, I think you have great skill.

I spent years learning with Yvonne. She taught me how to check for traps, climb vertical walls, pick pockets, and become an all-around better agent for The Zhentarim.

When she claimed I had mastered the ability to move throughout a city  it was time to expand my skill set. As someone with Elf in my blood  she claimed I should be able to move in the woods perfectly, especially since my mother was a Wood Elf.

She explained that Elves often horde magic  being naturally born with it as the first children of the gods as some proclaimed  and that if The Zhentarim could get their hands on some of these hoarded objects  then it would greatly benefit The Zhentarim.

She touched my scruffy cheeks and smiled, We clean you up, she pulled my hair back to reveal my elfin ears, you might even be able to pass as an elf, which would make things easier.

The first lesson was in the Fall. She brought me out to a large field, where dry leaves littered the ground. Cross this.

I began to walk across it normally.

Quietly, she snapped.

Well, you should have said that! I retorted and hunched over and tried to stealthily cross.

What are you doing? What is that pose youre in? she hissed. There were those cat features. I could almost imagine feline ears being bent back on the top of her head.

It was weeks of this. Her hissing at me, me stepping on what seemed to be the loudest, crunchiest leaf possible.

A deaf rhino could hear you coming from a mile away! she yelled.

Theyre dry leaves! What do you expect? Theyre crunchy! They make sounds when you step on them!

Then dont step on them! she snapped back.

Reality check, I yelled back, I am not some Aasimar that has wings!

Without even looking at me, she crossed the field, and for a moment I thought I might be deaf, if it wasnt for the birds chirping  but not once did I hear a leaf crumple beneath her heels  and her heels were like tiny daggers.

Well I have bigger feet, I used as an excuse.

Really? She then did a duck and roll across the leaves. And not one sound.

Youre using magic! I yelled.

No. I am using skill, she retorted.

This had gone on for weeks. Same thing. Recycled.

How is it possible you cant be quiet in the woods? Youre part Wood Elf! This should be natural to you!

I grew up in the city, I replied.

Sometimes, she signed, I wish I did know magic  so I could cast silence on your mouth and on your feet.

----------


## Tawmis

> I usually am happy to create my own, but these are pretty damn impressive. If you still feel like doing more and expanding on mine- 
> 
> Human Wizard, level 1. Limited magic campaign - all casters are limited to 1 major school and two minor schools of magic, so I'm working with Conjuration (main), Illusion, and Transmutation
> Setting is a bunch of floating islands, ran by two groups: a trader's guild and the order of the sun (religious, anti-necro).
> 
> My story so far: Father was a wizard, was a very peaceful man, abhorred violence. Raised me as a single father until my early-mid teen years, when the Order of the Sun came looking for necromancy and killed him. As far as I knew, he didn't have anything to do with necromancy, and the man who executed him certainly had no evidence but killed him "just in case." Horrified, I ran (they hadn't discovered that I existed yet), and kept to rural islands, helping with odd jobs using the magic that I had learned. I now wish to find the guy that killed my father. I also wish to learn necromancy, wearily, to figure out why it is so feared/hated.


Yes! I will start working on it after the previous person's! :)

Going to take a small break from the computer - and watch some TV! But will probably have both done by midnight tonight. :)

----------


## TGMohle

> OK - I had way too much fun writing this and getting into your character's personality.
> There's a scene in this backstory that should be familiar, based on the above information you gave me. If you don't pick it up, let me know (to me, it's obvious and intentionally so! But having written it, maybe it's obvious to me but not the reader... but I swear, it should be!)
> And naturally - he lies to the guards about his name (you will see down below) - it's not a typo - he just doesn't want to get caught.
> I enjoyed fleshing out your character and his ties to the Zhentarim - and fleshing out Yvonne - and her relationship with your character.
> That said, please provide feedback - whether you liked it, loved it, hated it, have questions, suggestions - anything! It all helps me grow!


This is awesome dude! Noah's personality in this write up was spot on, and I really appreciate you fleshing out how and why his father disappeared. That's something that I hadn't really come up with, and damn does it sound like something the Zhentarim would do! Yvonne was also great, especially her frustration with him later on (I was hoping you would use the fact that he was half wood elf to make fun of him and you did xD).

Also, I definitely caught the reference and was laughing my ass off!  :Small Big Grin:  Thank you so much!!!

----------


## Tawmis

> This is awesome dude! Noah's personality in this write up was spot on, and I really appreciate you fleshing out how and why his father disappeared. That's something that I hadn't really come up with, and damn does it sound like something the Zhentarim would do! Yvonne was also great, especially her frustration with him later on (I was hoping you would use the fact that he was half wood elf to make fun of him and you did xD).
> Also, I definitely caught the reference and was laughing my ass off!  Thank you so much!!!


I really enjoyed writing this one for you - the whole scene from stealing the Sphere of Truth (which is actually an item in my own homebrew game; that allows you to look through it and see illusions, including those who shape shift, like Dopplegangers) being the "sphere" Starlord goes to original take - and the arrival of the two guards and the "Drop it!" and "How do you know about this?" are from the movie - and where Starlord kicks the one sphere thingie - I had your character throw marbles. And the "They call me Frostname..." "Who?"... all references to the movie. :) As I said, had a lot of fun with this one... and developing Yvonne, I envisioned her in tight black leather, black hair, ice blue eyes - I imagined her very feline in how she acted and how she moved (which seemed fitting for a Rogue type... perhaps very Black Cat [Marvel]/Cat Woman [DC] in that regard...)

----------


## Tawmis

> Conquest Paladin 8/Hexblade Warlock 1, Fallen Aasimar, Lawful Neutral
> Hails from a city that is entirely anti-theists.  Public worship of God's, even using their name as a figure of speech can get you beaten around the wrong crowd.  Keep the religion out of his life.


This one started off a challenge - keeping religion away from a Paladin... and a Hexblade...
But as I started writing how he grew up... the pieces began falling into place.
I left the opening mysterious (with the dreams of a great war... is it his past? Is it his future? Is it nothing at all? Entirely up to you, and the DM, if you end up using this, to do what you will).
As always, feel free to change whatever if you want to use it ... But I'd love to hear what you change and why!
Not that I think, "How dare you!" But more, perhaps I missed the mark on something - and could use some advice how to better wrap that around my brain!
I welcome all feedback you have - whether good or bad - as it helps me grow!
Enjoy!

EDIT: In the event you're unaware of the properties of Darkstone: Darkstone seems to drink in light. In tunnels cut through this material, light sources dim, shedding a glow only half as strong as usual. Thus, a bullseye lantern illuminates a cone only 30 feet long and 10 feet wide, while a torch lights only a 10-foot radius. A daylight spell in a darkstone area radiates daylight in only a 30-foot radius.

==================================================  ========
Shattered.

Take a glass of water and drop it  watch it hit the floor and shatter into a thousand pieces. Watch the water, once contained inside, spill out onto the floor.

Are you all right? I feel a hand shake me. I look and see the glass I heard had been my own, slipped through my hands, when I slipped into that damn trance again.

My apologies, I am fine, I tell the gentleman and kneel down and begin to pick up the fragments of glass. Some shards are larger than other, easier to identify, easier to pick up. Others bleed in with the water, making them nearly impossible to see until

A child, without shoes walks by, screams and clutches his foot. Crimson liquid merges with the spilled water.  A protective mother pulls him aside and scowls at me, as if I had purposely cut her boys foot. Maybe he should be wearing shoes.

But those small pieces  those are hard to see  when its just water. But you add blood, and suddenly, like the icebergs of the Sea of Moving Ice, theyre more visible. Easier to pick up.

But no matter how hard you try, there will always be small shards, so small that theyre invisible to the naked eye. Those will need to be swept away. Put in the trash. Discarded.

And the glass that fell? I look at the pieces in my hand. It will never be whole again. And the water the water will dry. Evaporate.

There are nights, I feel like the glass. A shattered vessel whose insides have spilled out.

In my room, I stare at the mirror  furious at what I see staring back at me. You see, I was born an Aasimar  an angelic being. Some of my past is lost to me  and I wonder if the visions Ive had  where I see myself in a great war  if that was a part of who I was. A part of the glass. The water inside.

But at a young age, I grew up in a small town between Triboar and Griffons Nest called Greenvale, with a portion of my memory completely gone. I was looked at with great distrust  almost hatred  because of my appearance.

In Greenvale, the people here have turned their backs upon the gods. Theyve become completely self-reliant and dont believe the gods do anything to make the world a better place. To them, I was a reminder that the gods were real. Some hated me, because they thought that I was sent there, because one of the gods had felt their precious ego had been hurt by these people who turned their back on them  and that I was an omen to remind them that the gods were real  and that they were listening.

That made my life, as an Aasimar, a living Hell.

So few people in Greenvale trusted me  and to be honest, I am not sure what kept me there  other than the fighting. I was always in fights because of my appearance  and maybe I didnt want to be driven away, shown as weak. Or maybe I was just too stubborn to leave. But the longer I stayed, the more furious the people got  believing that I was the omen that wouldnt go away because of some gods ego. Each time I stood up to fight another round, I saw it in their eyes  fear.

This fighting fueled a fire in me  that made me believe it wasnt enough to defeat an enemy. My unbreakable will to leave, would show them that  a blade can end a life, but fear can tear down an empire. Strength above all, for each who dared challenge me  I rose to it, and I won. Fear. It wasnt long before I walked the streets, and they stepped out of my way  I ruled the streets with an iron fist, and tolerated none who thought they could best me. Even the rumors, I dealt with them  with pure force.

Youve made quite the name for yourself, I heard a voice whisper, while I was visiting the Broken Vale Tavern.

I slowly turned, And youve made quite a mistake coming here, stranger.

Perhaps I have, the stranger replied. Or perhaps you should give me a moment to explain.

A moment is all you have stranger, I replied. If I do not like what I hear, you will not like what I will do to you.

Fair enough, the hooded stranger replied. My queen has something for you. From a bag, he pulled out a gleaming blade that had an extremely jagged edge. A tinge of crimson red reflected on the blade, as the flames of the oil lamps danced. 

My hand went to the hilt of my weapon.

Stay your hand, the stranger smiled, his eyes seemed to sparkle beneath the hood. This, he presented it to me hilt first, is a gift for you.

I took the weapon, and it seemed to be forged of crystal. While the hilt was smooth, the blade itself was  as it appeared  jagged, making for unusual workmanship. What is this made from?

Darkstone, the stranger replied. Shattered Darkstone.

At the base of the hilt, something seemed to be missing. I looked at the stranger.

He smiled oddly from beneath the hood, No matter how hard you try, there will always be small shards, so small that theyre invisible to the naked eye.

The crimson inside the darkstone  its blood. As I move the blade, it moves inside the glass.

I look up at the stranger  and hes gone, but the Darkstone Sword is still in my hands.

----------


## Tawmis

> I usually am happy to create my own, but these are pretty damn impressive. If you still feel like doing more and expanding on mine- 
> 
> Human Wizard, level 1. Limited magic campaign - all casters are limited to 1 major school and two minor schools of magic, so I'm working with Conjuration (main), Illusion, and Transmutation
> Setting is a bunch of floating islands, ran by two groups: a trader's guild and the order of the sun (religious, anti-necro).
> 
> My story so far: Father was a wizard, was a very peaceful man, abhorred violence. Raised me as a single father until my early-mid teen years, when the Order of the Sun came looking for necromancy and killed him. As far as I knew, he didn't have anything to do with necromancy, and the man who executed him certainly had no evidence but killed him "just in case." Horrified, I ran (they hadn't discovered that I existed yet), and kept to rural islands, helping with odd jobs using the magic that I had learned. I now wish to find the guy that killed my father. I also wish to learn necromancy, wearily, to figure out why it is so feared/hated.


I dig what you have already! Working on expanding this now. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> I usually am happy to create my own, but these are pretty damn impressive. If you still feel like doing more and expanding on mine- 
> Human Wizard, level 1. Limited magic campaign - all casters are limited to 1 major school and two minor schools of magic, so I'm working with Conjuration (main), Illusion, and Transmutation
> Setting is a bunch of floating islands, ran by two groups: a trader's guild and the order of the sun (religious, anti-necro).
> My story so far: Father was a wizard, was a very peaceful man, abhorred violence. Raised me as a single father until my early-mid teen years, when the Order of the Sun came looking for necromancy and killed him. As far as I knew, he didn't have anything to do with necromancy, and the man who executed him certainly had no evidence but killed him "just in case." Horrified, I ran (they hadn't discovered that I existed yet), and kept to rural islands, helping with odd jobs using the magic that I had learned. I now wish to find the guy that killed my father. I also wish to learn necromancy, wearily, to figure out why it is so feared/hated.


Oh, I went kind of dark with yours... Necromancy kind of lends to that...
But I had a lot of fun writing it - and doing the reveal of a secret (which I am curious to see how you like it)...
Did some foreshadowing of stuff that becomes clear at the end... 
As always, would love to hear what you liked, didn't like, or any advice, tips, anything! I welcome all feedback!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =======

Casting magic is not as simple as just knowing the words, my father cautioned. The way you move your hands, even your fingers  and the exact pronunciation is all a part of casting a spell. He looked at me, and sighed, sitting me down. I understand you want to be like me, son. But magic is dangerous. If you ever hear someone say, This is how you control magic the best thing to do is run from them, because there is no way to control magic. Imagine magic as a wild Pegasus, he pointed to the sky as a flock of Pegasus flew by. It may allow you to ride it, if you are blessed, but you will never control it. And someone who thinks magic can be controlled is ignorant of the truth.

I understand, I sighed. So what should I be then, if I cant be a wizard like you?

What should you be? My father stood and ran his fingers through my hair. You can be whatever you set your mind to, son. I just prefer it not to be magic. Now, I am going to go prepare dinner for you and I, before the roaring of our stomachs scares away the Pegasus that fly by, fearing that a manticore has taken up residence in our home!

Father, I called out.

My father halted in his tracks and turned, Yes, son?

How did mother die? I asked.

My mother had passed when I was just an infant. I have no memory of my mother, nor are there any paintings of her than hang in the house. I could see the pain that etched across my fathers face. You mother had an accident, son. Thats all you need to know.

You never speak of her, I said, wondering why.

Because it hurts, son. It hurts remembering losing her My father turned, but I saw tears run down his cheek as he coughed to clear his throat, his voice sounding broken as he said, Listen, I am going to work on dinner now. Can you clean up the yard a little? I will call you when dinner is ready

I slowly moved around the yard, cleaning up what little there was to clean. There was only one spot in the garden that was ever dirty  and that was near the back window. But it wasnt dirty. It was as if it had been scorched. When I had asked my father about it, he claimed that a dragon had done it. This ploy of cleaning the garden was clearly to keep me out of the house, as my father had magical servants that tended to the yards and bushes. I returned to the house quietly and watched as my father moved aside a painting of him and I and revealed a safe in the wall that I had been unaware of. He touched the safe and it sprung open. He pulled out a steel box, and from there, pulled out a crystal ball. He waved his hands over it and I had to bite my tongue as I watched the crystal ball.

There was a woman  beautiful, blond, blue eyed  full of life, there with my father in the very yard he had me cleaning up. She looked glowing  she was holding an infant  it was me. My mother and father had been kissing me, giving me attention  and then I saw it. Another person  a young girl. I had a sister? How did I not know this? I watched in horror as my parents had given me attention, and my sister climbed up to the second story trellises, and while calling out to mother and father and waving  she lost her grip and fell  striking one of the garden stones.

Her death was instantaneous. My mother screamed, and nearly dropped me from her arms, as the horror settled in. She rushed to my sisters side. We cant lose her, she pleaded to my father.

My father, holding me in his arms, touched my sisters throat, Its already too late. It was quick. Painless.

We can undo this, my mother had said.

No! my father stood. No. Get that notion out of your mind.

I can not! my mother screamed. She is our daughter! Shes only five years old! She has her entire life in front of her!

No! You know this is forbidden! They will come for you. 

For my daughter, I must risk it!

No! I refuse it!

You do not control me! And then and there  she began whispering words. Words like I had never heard before. I wanted to run away. Hide. I was afraid. But I could not tear myself away from the truth that was being played out before me.

Suddenly, my sister sat up, crying.

She was alive? How?

Then they came, just as quickly as my sister had sat up. I recognized them by the symbols they wore on their chest: The Order of the Sun.

Necromancy! one of them shouted. Melyna, you are charged with the act of Necromancy! You know the price!

My father stood between them, Please, no! Listen! My daughter  she fell  died and

There is no excuse for Necromancy, the man snarled. Melyna, you will be executed. Your name, evidence of your existence shall be erased from the world.

Men from the Order of the Light rushed in and began taking photos where both my mother and sister had been in them, and began burning them. The man grabbed my mother, Melyna, you have been found guilty of necromancy, and the punishment is death.

My father screamed, as the Order of the Sun, slit her throat and threw her body in the fire. Then they grabbed my sister, and did the same thing, claiming she was an abomination. In one night, my father watched his daughter die  his wife get killed  and then watch his same daughter get killed again. When the fire had become nothing more than ashes, he had taken a handful  crushed it in his hand  whispered magic and slowly extended his hand apart  and the ashes turned into the crystal ball he was looking at. He had created a Memory Sphere  done typically with something from the persons being, to capture moments of their life.

For my father, that moment was watching the day his wife and daughter died on repeat.

I watched as the images in the crystal ball swirled to mist and finally looked normal inside. He stood  his stance  it was rigid. His hands glowed with fire, as he began burning the house. Was he furious?

Then I heard them  By the Order of the Sun, the act of Necromancy has been committed.

Wait. Had using the crystal ball been necromancy? Why was my father burning the house before the Order of the Sun arrived?

Then I heard my fathers voice in my head. Run, boy. Run.

My father had used the Message spell to plant those words in my head.

He was erasing any evidence I had existed so that the Order of the Sun would not know I existed. I spent my years living on the rural floating islands of the lands. I took odd jobs here and there.

Despite my fathers request  I began to learn magic.

And not only did I begin to learn magic, I took an interest in Necromancy.

Why were the Order of the Sun so fearful of it?

I needed to know because it cost me my father, my mother, and my sister.

And damn it to Hell if I wasnt going to get my revenge.

----------


## Ironheart

I have a Paladin whos desperate to worship an elven god even though she herself is not an elf. This has meant that any communication she could have gotten while trancing, she hasnt.

*Name:* Navani Siannodel
*Race:* Yuan-ti Pureblood, formerly a Wood Elf (she was cursed/reincarnated by a green dragon to be this way- shes currently adventuring to find some way to reverse this.)
*Class:* Paladin 2/Sorcerer 5 (Shes a Draconic Sorcerer with a green dragon bloodline. Her powers may be the reason why she was cursed.)

*Traits:*
-Navani harbors dark thoughts, especially since her exile from home. These dark thoughts manifest as tendencies to lie and seek conflict.

-Navanis combination of being Draconic and a Yuan-ti leaves her looking hideous, in her own mind, and so she constantly disguises herself.

-Despite her newfound interest in religion, she herself is not that knowledgeable in the gods, outside of what shes gleaned taking refuge in forgotten shrines to unknown gods.

Some important events:
Navani was using her innate magic to defend the elven city of Len Thalore, and she had a romantic rivalry with another spell user named Gallindrann. After a hard fought battle, Navani was killed, and her body was taken.

When she next woke up, she was at a grove, and remembered some interaction with the green dragon, but many of her memories were murky. 

Returning to Len Thalore led to have many believe that she was an imposter, a mockery of the Navani they knew. Gallindrann in particular swore to capture this creature and make her reveal where Navanis corpse was, so that he could give it a proper burial. Navani escaped with her life, but felt utterly betrayed.

Im mostly struggling to write up what events would have her believe that she could return to being an elf, and why she believes that worship of Sehaine Moonbow could do this. It could be inspired, it could be desperation. I plan to have her take the Oath of Ancients, but Im looking more for why she decides to be a paladin in the first place while shes in exile, despite her perceived incompatibility.

I also am working on feedback; your writing deserves the best.

----------


## Tawmis

> I have a Paladin whos desperate to worship an elven god even though she herself is not an elf. This has meant that any communication she could have gotten while trancing, she hasnt.
> *Name:* Navani Siannodel
> *Race:* Yuan-ti Pureblood, formerly a Wood Elf (she was cursed/reincarnated by a green dragon to be this way- shes currently adventuring to find some way to reverse this.)
> *Class:* Paladin/Sorcerer (Shes a Draconic Sorcerer with a green dragon bloodline. Her powers may be the reason why she was cursed.)
> *Traits:*
> -Navani harbors dark thoughts, especially since her exile from home. These dark thoughts manifest as tendencies to lie and seek conflict.
> -Navanis combination of being Draconic and a Yuan-ti leaves her looking hideous, in her own mind, and so she constantly disguises herself.
> -Despite her newfound interest in religion, she herself is not that knowledgeable in the gods, outside of what shes gleaned taking refuge in forgotten shrines to unknown gods.
> Some important events:
> ...


Navani has had an effed up life...
It'd be uh... my ... _pleasure_?... to expand on it based on the above information. :D

----------


## DevilMcam

This is awesome.

If you ar still accepting submissions, here is mine.

Name : Lucy Feelfreetocomeupwithacoollastname
Class : Probably some bard or paladin, maybe both.
Race : Aasimar, Fallen more likely due to "bloodline interference" rather than properly falling from grace.

Backstory outline : Lucy Was a self ignoring aasimar. Lived a simple life working at the family luthery shop. 
Until she got abducted by local vampire. Due to her divine blood though the vampire got very messed up. So much noone has seen it or heard of it ever since. Everyone in the town now believe she is the greates hero of all time.
She takes on adventuring to avoid her people and beeing asked to go slay the dragon around.

----------


## Tawmis

> I have a Paladin whos desperate to worship an elven god even though she herself is not an elf. This has meant that any communication she could have gotten while trancing, she hasnt.
> *Name:* Navani Siannodel
> *Race:* Yuan-ti Pureblood, formerly a Wood Elf (she was cursed/reincarnated by a green dragon to be this way- shes currently adventuring to find some way to reverse this.)
> *Class:* Paladin 2/Sorcerer 5 (Shes a Draconic Sorcerer with a green dragon bloodline. Her powers may be the reason why she was cursed.)
> *Traits:*
> -Navani harbors dark thoughts, especially since her exile from home. These dark thoughts manifest as tendencies to lie and seek conflict.
> -Navanis combination of being Draconic and a Yuan-ti leaves her looking hideous, in her own mind, and so she constantly disguises herself.
> -Despite her newfound interest in religion, she herself is not that knowledgeable in the gods, outside of what shes gleaned taking refuge in forgotten shrines to unknown gods.
> 
> ...


Done!

I had a fantastic time developing the romantic rivalry between her and Gallindrann... and think I landed a pretty good story of how that comes to be.
The Green Dragon I mention is named Emereth - this is a Green Dragon that *I _always_ use* for my games and character backgrounds (even seen *on these forums* when I used her for a character background where I was a player, rather than the DM). You don't have to use the name, but it tickled my fancy at the notion that my Ancient Green Dragon creation might be traveling the multi-verse (she is after all an Ancient Dragon, and may have unlocked such an ability) and wreaking havoc!)
I enjoyed the idea of how I made her come to the side of wanting to be a Paladin also... lots of symbolism in here. :)
Also if you're familiar with "Stranger Things" - I squeezed a reference in there (since Season 3 just came out - and it's amazing!)
I hope you enjoy reading it - even if you don't use it - by all means, any feedback you have (did you hate it? Like it? Hate some of it? Like some of it? Love it? Suggestions?) - feel free to tell me - I take ZERO offense - and use it to grow. :)
==================================================  ==========



My name is Navani Siannodel, and at one time, I was what many would have called beautiful.

Funny, if thats even the right word, how life can be so utterly unpredictable and strip away from you the things in your life, you take for granted.

But, I am getting ahead of myself

As I said, my name is Navani Siannodel, and I am a Wood Elf that has called Len Thalore home for a very long time. It was here I had also met Genthal Wolfstone, a Wood Elf like myself. We had grown up as childhood friends, and always flirted with the idea of developing our friendship into something more, but something always held us back from expressing our feelings. Our families were aware of one another, and frequently invited one another to each others homes for dinner, which perhaps made it more difficult to imagine what we could be as more than just friend  in the event anything ever went wrong with the relationship  how awkward it might become for our family. And so we buried those feelings  but each time we looked at each other  or our hands brushed against each other  magic surged from our veins  and not because I was a sorcerer  this was something deeper.

Len Thalore wasnt a large town; but when Vash Vareen was attacked  a small village not too far  by a band of orcs from a tribe called The Red Eye  the families of the Vash Vareen town were forced to flee  and a great many of them took refuge in our town of Len Thalore.

My family took in one of those displaced families  and I got to know Gallindrann Lightbringer. She was beautiful  but she was also one who didnt take much from anyone. She wasnt afraid to speak her mind, and her mother had repeatedly told the story about how  while the orcs had been attacking, Gallindrann was standing with her brother (who, we learned during the first telling of the story, had perished in the fight against the Red Eye Orcs), using her magic to help allow others to escape, while they had kept the orcs occupied.

I definitely admired  even respected Gallindrann  for her courage in a fight and to speak her mind. Gallindrann, myself and Genthal all grew very close. We did everything together.

But one day, I saw it  the way Genthal looked at Gallindrann. It was the same way he had used to look at me. Was he attracted to her? She certainly spoke openly about her attraction to him, and frequently complimented him, when the three of us were together. To be fair, I had never told Gallindrann about the attraction Genthal and I had  have?  for one another.

Now, it was too late to say something  now to say something would make me look selfish. Like a child taking her toys away from her friend and storming home.

One night, when I was alone with Genthal, we watched the stars streak against the moonless sky. I turned to him and simply said, You know Im attracted to you right? I think I have been since we were kids. Ive always felt you felt the same way about me.

Before he could respond, Gallindrann had climbed the tree we had been sitting at and sat down between us. What are you two doing?

Staring at the stars, Genthal had smiled at her.

Its a beautiful night for that, especially with the moon out of the sky, Gallindrann replied. Then her eyes went wide. No! she suddenly whispered. We must warn the others! We must warn the others now! She had suddenly sprung to her feet.

Warn them of what? Both Genthal and I were standing now.

The Red Eye Orcs, they come, Gallindrann explained. It was on a night like this that they came.

But how do you know, I began to ask. But she cut me off.

Listen, she whispered.

I listened. I heard no sound of marching orcs or war drums. I dont hear anything, I replied.

Exactly, she said. No birds.

She was right. There were no bird sounds. No owls screeching through the night. No animals moving in the brush below.

As we rushed back to Len Thalore, we could already see smoke rising above the tree tops.

No, I whispered.

But it was true  the Red Eye Orcs had come  and they were attacking Len Thalore and its people. Gallindrann, who was a practiced mage shouted to me, We must defend the gates! Genthal, get to the barracks and gather everyone who can wield a weapon  whether it be a sword or pitch fork  because the Red Eye Orcs will kill everyone regardless  man, woman, child  in their eyes, the more death they cause, the more they honor their one eyed god.

Len Thalore looked like Hades had erupted on the land  fires burned, people screamed  the smell of flesh burning assaulted our senses  the Red Eye Orcs were ruthless as they ran through the city streets, cutting down anyone and everyone in their path. Theyd burn the doors first, then the buildings, so people could not escape the infernos. They were sheer savages who killed in the name of their god, just as Gallindrann had said.

And that was the first part where my life took a drastic change. The Red Eye Orcs used some kind of sorcery to be able to move so quietly  their leaders were Shamans  using ancient magics. Somehow, one of them had got the drop on me  and I felt what seemed to be an electrified rope around my neck that had pulled me down to the ground. The last thing I saw that night was six orcs standing over me, each of them with an eye gouged out, before they all began thrusting their swords into me, well over sixty times, before I blacked out...

 and died.

There was quick flashes.

Blurs. Visions.

Then everything felt upside down.

The skies were black, and green lightning pieced the skies. A large, shadowy figure suddenly stood before me, her voice deep, sinister, cruel. You have some of my blood in you, she said. Its faint, but its there. In many ways, you are a granddaughter of mine, by many generations. Ive made a deal with some old friends using magic, ancient magic long forgotten by most You wont die just yet I have need of you And so, I bestow upon you, life once more, grand-child of mine

Green lightning split the skies, and for that brief moment, I could see her clearly.

She was a Green Dragon  enormous in size  and undoubtedly ancient.

Then I felt something, as if there were a fishing hook inside of my heart  and it violently pulled at me  with so much force that my hands touched my feet as I was yanked through a green, swirling mist.

I can only describe the sensation of having been held underwater for five minutes, and then finally being allowed to come up for air. I was choking, taking in deep breaths, and my lungs burned, my head screamed, my stomach revolted against me, and my very body seemed to be at war with itself.

When I finally regained control  and I could look around  I was in a grove with memories I could scarcely believe. 

It took a moment to remember what had happened  and where I was  before I could gather my sense of direction and return to Len Thalore. The first person I saw was the first person I had hoped to run into  Gallindrann Lightbringer.

But her reaction was not what I had expected. She launched a series of spells at me, calling me a demon. When I tried to convince her it was me  even sharing details that only she and I would have known  she continued her furious attack upon me. I was forced to run away from my own home, uncertain why  until I had tripped near the small lake outside of Len Thalore called Silverlake, because of how it looked like a mirror.

And now I saw why Gallindrann had attacked me.

What had I become? My eyes  the iris looked like snakes. My skin was not my own. Scales decorated my skin in small patches. I looked at my hands and saw long, black nails. Whats happened to me? I cried out  and took notice, my tongue  forked like a snake.

What had I done to deserve this?

The vision I had  with the green dragon  I remember her name  Emereth  I heard it as I was pulled back. Did she have something to do with this? Was she even real? She had said I was her grand-daughter by many generations was she saying I had Draconic Bloodlines? And from a Green Dragon, notoriously known for their evil?

I took to disguising myself, because I looked, in my eyes, frightful. I began to study about Draconic Bloodlines, and found several volumes that mentioned Emereth the Green, and how she was a vile, evil dragon, who killed and tortured for the pleasure of it.

I looked at my hands. Is this what I was destined to become?

I took up sanctuary in the charred remains of Gallindranns old home, Vash Vareen  and fell asleep in the first building I found.

In the daylight, I saw I had fallen asleep in a Church  and that despite the damage, the statue that honored Sehaine Moonbow was undamaged.

It was a sign. She would be my redemption. The fact that the entire village had been burned down and she, despite the outside appearance, inside this temple, was still clean and pure  she was a symbol of what I was. I was burned on the outside  but inside, I was still pure.

I needed to dedicate my life to Sehaine Moonbow  spread her holy word  and pray that she would cast her gaze upon me and restore me  so that I could return to my life  and restore my life again.

----------


## Tawmis

> This is awesome.
> 
> If you ar still accepting submissions, here is mine.
> 
> Name : Lucy Feelfreetocomeupwithacoollastname
> Class : Probably some bard or paladin, maybe both.
> Race : Aasimar, Fallen more likely due to "bloodline interference" rather than properly falling from grace.
> 
> Backstory outline : Lucy Was a self ignoring aasimar. Lived a simple life working at the family luthery shop. 
> ...


Definitely will write one up for this! But it will probably be tomorrow. It's now 1:41am where I am - and work beckons all too early! So I hope to have something for you (probably written while I am at work - shhhh - don't tell the boss!)  :Small Yuk:

----------


## Man_Over_Game

I apologize for not responding back, my weekend was pretty busy.

Your writing on the Moon Druid who doesn't want to be is pretty damn stellar.  The hook at the end, where it's something forced by a god, got me pretty damn good.  I envision this guy being completely spiteful, wearing a bunch of piercings and metal into combat like a medieval biker, with some of the alterations appearing during his Wild Shapes.

On the writing itself, I feel that the weakest parts are probably the conversation with the woman in the woods, as well as showing his disdain for his lineage early on.    The conversation feels a bit clunky, although that can be fixed by simply saying that Barius feels odd and compelled to be forthcoming, or it could be cleaned up a bit so it's less clunky and more mysterious.  The disdain in the early part of the story could be fixed with a little more explanation, maybe a little more angst, as it currently feels like "I don't like my father or being a Druid, because I don't like being told what to do", which is a bit empty.

Your storyboarding is on point.  You definitely managed a damn good twist in a couple paragraphs, I just think that taking perspective of the emotional aspects from the audience's point of view might help clean up some more of the specific events.  Amazing job, man.

----------


## Tawmis

> I apologize for not responding back, my weekend was pretty busy.


What? You have a life and are not just sitting here writing responses to submissions?! How dare you!  :Small Yuk: 

Naturally, I kid. While I do love when people share their thoughts on what I've written for them - that way I know if they've enjoyed what I created - it's not mandatory! :)

I am doing this - not just to create backgrounds for folks - but also, I do it as a writing challenge (I try to knock these out in less than an hour, so I am not overthinking them). So it benefits those who ask me to write these (ideally), and it allows me to challenge myself creatively!




> Your writing on the Moon Druid who doesn't want to be is pretty damn stellar.  The hook at the end, where it's something forced by a god, got me pretty damn good.  I envision this guy being completely spiteful, wearing a bunch of piercings and metal into combat like a medieval biker, with some of the alterations appearing during his Wild Shapes.
> Your storyboarding is on point.  You definitely managed a damn good twist in a couple paragraphs, I just think that taking perspective of the emotional aspects from the audience's point of view might help clean up some more of the specific events.  Amazing job, man.


Thank you so much! I didn't want to make it super obvious that the woman was a god - kind of left it open, if the woman in the woods was indeed the goddess - or if she just happened to be a normal person, who was truly fleeing from brigands (and not forcibly manipulating the character's fate). ;)




> On the writing itself, I feel that the weakest parts are probably the conversation with the woman in the woods, as well as showing his disdain for his lineage early on.    The conversation feels a bit clunky, although that can be fixed by simply saying that Barius feels odd and compelled to be forthcoming, or it could be cleaned up a bit so it's less clunky and more mysterious.  The disdain in the early part of the story could be fixed with a little more explanation, maybe a little more angst, as it currently feels like "I don't like my father or being a Druid, because I don't like being told what to do", which is a bit empty.


I think I may have missed the mark with the disdain, then! I was trying to paint a picture that the Druids were reclusive (mentioning at times, they wouldn't see another druid for weeks or months), and this wasn't the life style he wanted (not only that he didn't want to be a druid, but he didn't want to be some reclusive hermit who ran around the woods, spending his time speaking with animals, rather than actual people).

And I intended the conversation to be awkward (not so much clunky, drat!), because of his lack of interaction with people (outside of his family), so I was trying to paint him socially awkward - but that he did want to talk to this woman, just because she was someone who wasn't in his family. But her probing questions make him feel even more socially awkward.

Next time I will focus on those smaller details a little more to bring that more to the forefront!

Thank you SO much for taking the time to comment and give feedback! I devour it, feed on it, and use it to grow. :)

----------


## Man_Over_Game

Looking back on it, you're absolutely right on the "disdain" aspect.  You did a pretty good job, I guess I must have missed something from when I last read it.

I do see where you're going with the conversation with the woman, and how awkward he is.  I'd say that, to avoid it feeling awkward in the literary sense, just include more mentions about how he feels about things.  Maybe he's getting the creeps, or maybe he's feeling some sort of compulsion to act differently, or maybe he's just feeling very uncomfortable with how forward she's being.

There's one particular moment where he reveals he belongs to the Circle of the Moon tribe, but it felt kind of empty, considering he had just lied about it.

----------


## Tawmis

> Looking back on it, you're absolutely right on the "disdain" aspect.  You did a pretty good job, I guess I must have missed something from when I last read it.
> I do see where you're going with the conversation with the woman, and how awkward he is.  I'd say that, to avoid it feeling awkward in the literary sense, just include more mentions about how he feels about things.  Maybe he's getting the creeps, or maybe he's feeling some sort of compulsion to act differently, or maybe he's just feeling very uncomfortable with how forward she's being.
> There's one particular moment where he reveals he belongs to the Circle of the Moon tribe, but it felt kind of empty, considering he had just lied about it.


No, I think you're right the first time (with the disdain and such) - there was definitely opportunity to have flesh out further and the awkwardness of speaking to the woman. I think in my head, I had the visual of him feeling awkward, but didn't get those words down.

----------


## Tawmis

> This is awesome.
> If you ar still accepting submissions, here is mine.
> 
> Name : Lucy Feelfreetocomeupwithacoollastname
> Class : Probably some bard or paladin, maybe both.
> Race : Aasimar, Fallen more likely due to "bloodline interference" rather than properly falling from grace.
> 
> Backstory outline : Lucy Was a self ignoring aasimar. Lived a simple life working at the family luthery shop. 
> Until she got abducted by local vampire. Due to her divine blood though the vampire got very messed up. So much noone has seen it or heard of it ever since. Everyone in the town now believe she is the greates hero of all time.
> She takes on adventuring to avoid her people and beeing asked to go slay the dragon around.


So since you were unsure about Paladin or Bard... I left it very ambiguous...
This is what I listened to when I started writing the vampire portion... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgT0cxlaZhw
Anyway - if you have feedback, I'd love to hear it...
==========================================



They say there is a perpetual war between the Heavens and the Planes of Hell.

A war of gods and angels, devils and demons  for reasons, long lost through the sands of time. This war has bled out into the mortal world  where Aasimar  like myself were born, where the angels and gods tampered with our bloodline. On the other side, there were Cambions  which were plane-touched by a demon or devil. All so their petty war could spill into the land of Mortals.

I was one of those Holy Warriors  I fought in their Wars, until I saw thats all it was. An endless cycle of fighting, where the gods and devils squabbled for reasons long lost. When I had asked what the fighting was about  it was simply, They are evil. We are good. They want we have and we cant allow it. Asking what it was we had that they wanted  none could answer.

I turned my back upon the gods, the angels, the demons and the devils and learned to live among the mortals.

My name is Lucy Briarthorn. I am a weapon of the heavens, who now lived a simple life in the small town of Falls Edge. 

My family owned a Luthier shop called The Sound of Falls Edge. It was named after the waterfalls of Falls Edge and the sound that the nearby waterfall created. 

Several bamboo-like trees known as strenbows grew through the stones of the waterfall at different lengths and widths  which generated the sounds of musical pipes. The strenbow were notoriously strong  withstanding the power and pressure of the waterfall  and the vines of the strenbow were slung between the branches and often created a haunting melody, sounding like someone furiously strumming a harp.

I enjoyed living in Falls Edge  here, the people treated me with respect. I knew what I was doing  I knew why I got up every morning, and why I was exhausted when I went to bed (though, admittedly my endurance surpassed most humans, due to the bloodline).

A few years ago, the peaceful town of Falls Edge was changed. People had begun to vanish. My adopted father, one night, when a young girl had gone missing, turned to me, and said, Lucy, I know you dont want to  but Mayla has gone missing. Shes just five years old. The people of Falls Edge are simple people. You you have the ability to find out whats going on to put a stop to these disappearances and perhaps, if its not already too late, save Mayla.

I put down the fork and pushed my plate aside. I knew this day would come  where I would have to rise above the person I had enjoyed being. But he was right.

I walked out of the house and headed to the barn in the back. A cool breeze blew my hair and sent shivers down my spine. I spun around, feeling as if though I was being watched  but as my eyes pierced the darkness, I could see no one but my heart was beating unusually fast.

I swung the old barn doors open and inside, my armor hung, and my sword lay against the wall, just as I had left them years ago. The only difference was that they were both covered in webs. There was no time to deal with that now. I slid on the armor and clenched my sword and walked over to the home of Mayla, where I asked her sobering mother and father, where they had last seen her.

They explained she had been playing near the Mill. I began my search there, where I found a young boy who had been hiding in the tree. It took a moment but I recognized him. Var, what are you doing up there?

Hiding from the shadow-man, the young boy replied.

The Shadow Man? I asked. Wait, did you see what happened to Mayla?

The Shadow Man came, Var explained as he climbed down. We were playing  we made little boats and put them in the stream and then the Shadow Man came He looked into Maylas eyes and it was like she couldnt hear me anymore. She took his hand and they  turned to smoke.

Turned to smoke? I had asked.

Like fog, Var corrected. Cold.

Did they go a certain way? I asked.

Yes, he pointed to the west.

A long time ago, just west of Falls Edge, there was a human who built a large manor  a blemish, the people of Falls Edge thought  compared to the rest of the land, that had been small homes. The people were fearful that this would attract others here to build larger homes and destroy the natural beauty that surrounded Falls Edge.

The old man was rarely seen  and he only ventured out at night to get food from the small shops in Falls Edge. This of course, led to rumors and speculation that he was a mad wizard, creating horrible experiments deep in his basement.

But if what Var saw is true  then this was worse than some mad mage. This meant an ancient evil had taken up residence near Falls Edge and now had the courage to feed upon the people, believing it was safe. The trips to the town at night were never about truly getting food  it was scouting, observing, seeing if there was anyone here who could be a threat.

The man who had lived in that manor was no wizard; he was a Vampire.

I escorted Var back to his home  called for an alarm through the city for everyone to keep their doors locked. I raced over to the home of Ansun Marebreaker and pleaded for her fastest horse. I rode hard for an hour, never resting. When I arrived at the manor I could feel it again  the same feeling I had when I had walked to the barn.

I kicked down the door and began walking through the halls, gripping my sword.

As I walked into the foyer, at the top of the grand stairs, stood a tall figure. He was slender, but very handsome. Besides him, a young girl  Mayla!

When I saw you, he said, his voice, thick, rich, accented. You took my breath away. Your hair, golden like the sun the sun Ive not seen for so very  long. And your eyes, ice blue, like the cool spring waters. But you never ventured out of your home at night and I am bound by the curse to never enter a home I am not invited to. I sensed power in you You were different I knew you would come for me, eventually.

He released his hold on Mayla. The little girl can go free now that youre here.

Mayla quickly ran down the stairs. As she ran by me, I told her to get on the horse  it would ride back to Falls Edge.

He seemed to glide down the stairs. You remind me of someone I lost long ago

His words were soothing. I could feel my arms going limp. The urge to run my sword through his heart had seeped away with each word he spoke.

Before I knew it, he was standing in front of me. As he suddenly lunged forward, I could see his fangs  and just before they sank into my flesh I smiled.

It looked as if the sun itself had erupted inside of his manor as a blind flash exploded from outside of me. I heard him scream  and watched  seemingly in slow motion  as he turned to ash.

Mayla, who had been riding the horse had turned her head and saw the light piercing the windows.

It took me a day to recover. I awoke on the manor floor, weakened. I knew the moment he would try to bite me he would ingest blood composed of holy light. This was a risk. On a vampire that had fed, and been at full power  this may not have worked. I could tell, once I learned he had been scouting that he was probably feeding on livestock, before attracting any potential unwanted attention towards himself.

I walked back to Falls Edge and was greeted by cheers.

Mayla had told them what happened  what the man was.

This isnt what I wanted. I wanted a simple life.

Id never have that again here.

Theyd always look at me differently.

I sighed and thanked everyone as I walked towards my home.

That night at dinner, I told my family, I was leaving, and that perhaps one day I would return to Falls Edge to visit

----------


## DevilMcam

This is pretty awesome,
Actually Maybe à little to awesome for What I expected. to me Aasimar are like TIEFLING, they most lakely have never seen the planes.
For lvl 1 character I expected est less heroic behavior (for example we swap lucy with mayla in the first part : lucy get kidnapped, rescue party comme to save her, and vampire crumble to dust when they arrive, lucy is now à héro that did nothing)

Man the music though, totally on point

----------


## Tawmis

> This is pretty awesome,
> Actually Maybe à little to awesome for What I expected. to me Aasimar are like TIEFLING, they most lakely have never seen the planes.
> For lvl 1 character I expected est less heroic behavior (for example we swap lucy with mayla in the first part : lucy get kidnapped, rescue party comme to save her, and vampire crumble to dust when they arrive, lucy is now à héro that did nothing)
> 
> Man the music though, totally on point


I can totally change it up then. :) I have some back to back meetings at work today - but after that, I will sit down and do something closer to what you mentioned above. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> This is pretty awesome,
> Actually Maybe à little to awesome for What I expected. to me Aasimar are like TIEFLING, they most lakely have never seen the planes.
> For lvl 1 character I expected est less heroic behavior (for example we swap lucy with mayla in the first part : lucy get kidnapped, rescue party comme to save her, and vampire crumble to dust when they arrive, lucy is now à héro that did nothing)
> 
> Man the music though, totally on point


Modified, per the above... just ended up writing it this morning (keeping most of it and change it up so it matched more with what you mentioned above)...
Hopefully it hits closer to the mark! If not, do please let me know!
=========================

They say there is a perpetual war between the Heavens and the Planes of Hell.

A war of gods and angels, devils and demons  for reasons, long lost through the sands of time. This war has bled out into the mortal world  where Aasimar  like myself were born, where the angels and gods tampered with our bloodline. On the other side, there were Cambions  which were plane-touched by a demon or devil. All so their petty war could spill into the land of Mortals.

But that wasnt me. I turned my back upon the gods, the angels, the demons and the devils and learned to live among the mortals.

My name is Lucy Briarthorn. I am a weapon of the heavens, who now lived a simple life in the small town of Falls Edge.

My family owned a Luthier shop called The Sound of Falls Edge. It was named after the waterfalls of Falls Edge and the sound that the nearby waterfall created.

Several bamboo-like trees known as strenbows grew through the stones of the waterfall at different lengths and widths  which generated the sounds of musical pipes. The strenbow were notoriously strong  withstanding the power and pressure of the waterfall  and the vines of the strenbow were slung between the branches and often created a haunting melody, sounding like someone furiously strumming a harp.

I enjoyed living in Falls Edge  here, the people treated me with respect. I knew what I was doing  I knew why I got up every morning, and why I was exhausted when I went to bed (though, admittedly my endurance surpassed most humans, due to the bloodline).

A few years ago, the peaceful town of Falls Edge was changed. People had begun to vanish. My adopted father, one night, when a young girl had gone missing, turned to me, and said, Lucy, I know you dont want to  but Mayla has gone missing. Shes just five years old. You have to do something.

Me? I asked, somewhat in shock. Ive never really been one for fighting

Everyone else, my father gestured around the table, but I knew he was encompassing the whole village, are just simple folk. You, he placed his hand on my shoulder, my dear Lucy, were born to be special.

I dont want to be special, I retorted. I want to be normal. Just like everyone else, I added, mimicking my fathers gesture.

Lucy, you were born to be something more, he said, shaking me slightly with his hand on my shoulder. The blood in you is holy. Youve been touched by the gods. This may be the passage to your destiny.

I want my destiny to be here, I replied, shaking myself free of my fathers hand. To build harps and lutes and guitars, and play them near the waterfalls, and make music, I pleaded.

My fathers face looked both proud and sad at the same time. I wish that were the case. These disappearances have been happening for weeks. This is the first time someone so young has gone missing. It will keep happening until something happens. You are the something that needs to happen, he pleaded. After all, it will only be a matter of time before myself, your mother, or, he looked at my two younger brothers and sisters, they, disappear.

Guilt. It was an arrow through my heart. My father never used guilt against me. He truly wanted me to find out what was going on.

I took in a deep breath, and sighed. Fine, I will look into this.

I walked out of the house and headed to the barn in the back. A cool breeze blew my hair and sent shivers down my spine. I spun around, feeling as if though I was being watched  but as my eyes pierced the darkness, I could see no one but my heart was beating unusually fast.

My father had kept his armor here  old and beaten up as it was  from the years he had worked in the Militia before setting down, getting married, and moving to Falls Edge. Next to the armor was a beaten up sword  his  also from his days at the militia. It was rusty, and the armor was tight  not being made for a woman of my figure. I slid on the armor and clenched my sword and walked over to the home of Mayla, where I asked her sobering mother and father, where they had last seen her.

They explained she had been playing near the Mill. I began my search there, where I found a young boy who had been hiding in the tree. It took a moment but I recognized him. Var, what are you doing up there?

Hiding from the shadow-man, the young boy replied.

The Shadow Man? I asked. Wait, did you see what happened to Mayla?

The Shadow Man came, Var explained as he climbed down. We were playing  we made little boats and put them in the stream and then the Shadow Man came He looked into Maylas eyes and it was like she couldnt hear me anymore. She took his hand and they  turned to smoke.

Turned to smoke? I had asked.

Like fog, Var corrected. Cold.

Did they go a certain way? I asked.

Yes, he pointed to the west.

A long time ago, just west of Falls Edge, there was a human who built a large manor  a blemish, the people of Falls Edge thought  compared to the rest of the land, that had been small homes. The people were fearful that this would attract others here to build larger homes and destroy the natural beauty that surrounded Falls Edge.

The old man was rarely seen  and he only ventured out at night to get food from the small shops in Falls Edge. This of course, led to rumors and speculation that he was a mad wizard, creating horrible experiments deep in his basement.

So was it some wizard abducting people and doing experiments on people in his basement after all?

I escorted Var back to his home  called for an alarm through the city for everyone to keep their doors locked. I raced over to the home of Ansun Marebreaker and pleaded for her fastest horse. I rode hard for an hour, never resting. When I arrived at the manor I could feel it again  the same feeling I had when I had walked to the barn.

As I walked into the foyer, at the top of the grand stairs, stood a tall figure. He was slender, but very handsome. Besides him, a young girl  Mayla!

When I saw you, he said, his voice, thick, rich, accented. You took my breath away. Your hair, golden like the sun the sun Ive not seen for so very  long. And your eyes, ice blue, like the cool spring waters. But you never ventured out of your home at night and I am bound by the curse to never enter a home I am not invited to. I sensed power in you You were different I knew you would come for me, eventually.

He released his hold on Mayla. The little girl can go free now that youre here.

Mayla quickly ran down the stairs. As she ran by me, I told her to get on the horse  it would ride back to Falls Edge.

He seemed to glide down the stairs. You remind me of someone I lost long ago

His words were soothing. I could feel my arms going limp. The urge to run my sword through his heart had seeped away with each word he spoke.

Before I knew it, he was standing in front of me. As he suddenly lunged forward, I could see his fangs  and just before they sank into my flesh.

I screamed as his fangs bore deep into my skin.

I could feel the warmth of my blood running down my neck as he slowly pulled back and looked deep into my eyes.

I wanted to run away  but I couldnt. When he saw, deep in my soul, I had wanted to resist but could not  he smiled.

He had enthralled me.

For over a week, I was bound to him.

Until the day came, where adventurers had kicked down the door and began storming the house. I tried to defend the Vampire, but they had easily shoved me aside, made their way to the basement and put a stake through his heart.

That action had slain the vampire  and in the process  freed me from being enthralled, but the pain to my chest seemed to be shared by whatever the Vampire had felt. I was left gasping for breath. The adventurers, ran past me and began rummaging through the house.

They seemed to care very little about my well-being. I grabbed the one that looked like a fighter, Who sent you? Suspecting that it might have been my father.

Weve been tracking Darnak Bloodmoore for weeks now, the fighter explained as he helped me stand. He has kept relocating. But when news of people vanishing began appearing, we knew we were on his trail again. This is the first time, weve actually managed to track him down inside his home during daylight."

It took me a day to recover, taking shelter in the manor, after the adventurers had pillaged it of any valuables that they could carry.

I walked back to Falls Edge and was greeted by cheers.

Mayla had told them what happened  or what she thought happened. That I had come and rescued her. It wasnt the truth, and as much as I tried to tell the others the truth, they all twisted it, that I had held off the vampire until help came.

This isnt what I wanted. I wanted a simple life.

Id never have that again here.

Theyd always look at me differently.

I sighed and thanked everyone as I walked towards my home.

That night at dinner, I told my family, I was leaving, and that perhaps one day I would return to Falls Edge to visit

----------


## Daghoulish

This is really awesome. I've always been bad at making up backstories that aren't bullet points of things that had happened, so do you mind if I leave a character?

Name: Krusk Bonesmasher
Race: Orc (full Orc)
Class: Celestial Warlock

The best I came up with was having him be beaten up by a celestial of some variety and begin following the celestial because the strongest is the boss.

----------


## Tawmis

> This is really awesome. I've always been bad at making up backstories that aren't bullet points of things that had happened, so do you mind if I leave a character?
> 
> Name: Krusk Bonesmasher
> Race: Orc (full Orc)
> Class: Celestial Warlock
> 
> The best I came up with was having him be beaten up by a celestial of some variety and begin following the celestial because the strongest is the boss.


Sure! I'd love to! I've got some meetings at work... but will try to whip something up at lunch. :)

----------


## DrowPiratRobrts

Name: Darin Stronback
Race: Kobold
Class: Finesse Barb (Uses Dex and tactics instead of Strength)

I swear this idea will gain traction in the main stream if it's the only thing I accomplish in life, haha.

I know that he often uses a bow but still fights up close and personal most of the time.  When he rages he's rabid and screaming as he weaves his flurry of daggers or scimitars or whatever else he's wielding.  He sometimes tricks people by begging for mercy in the middle of a fight (Grovel, Cower, and Beg racial feature) before screaming and jumping back on them to fight again.  And he is simple, good, and loyal.

----------


## Tawmis

> This is pretty awesome,
> Actually Maybe à little to awesome for What I expected. to me Aasimar are like TIEFLING, they most lakely have never seen the planes.
> For lvl 1 character I expected est less heroic behavior (for example we swap lucy with mayla in the first part : lucy get kidnapped, rescue party comme to save her, and vampire crumble to dust when they arrive, lucy is now à héro that did nothing)
> 
> Man the music though, totally on point


And here's the "less than courageous" version...
==================================================

They say there is a perpetual war between the Heavens and the Planes of Hell.

A war of gods and angels, devils and demons  for reasons, long lost through the sands of time. This war has bled out into the mortal world  where Aasimar  like myself were born, where the angels and gods tampered with our bloodline. On the other side, there were Cambions  which were plane-touched by a demon or devil. All so their petty war could spill into the land of Mortals.

But that wasnt me. I turned my back upon the gods, the angels, the demons and the devils and learned to live among the mortals.

My name is Lucy Briarthorn. I am a weapon of the heavens, who now lived a simple life in the small town of Falls Edge.

My family owned a Luthier shop called The Sound of Falls Edge. It was named after the waterfalls of Falls Edge and the sound that the nearby waterfall created.

Several bamboo-like trees known as strenbows grew through the stones of the waterfall at different lengths and widths  which generated the sounds of musical pipes. The strenbow were notoriously strong  withstanding the power and pressure of the waterfall  and the vines of the strenbow were slung between the branches and often created a haunting melody, sounding like someone furiously strumming a harp.

I enjoyed living in Falls Edge  here, the people treated me with respect. I knew what I was doing  I knew why I got up every morning, and why I was exhausted when I went to bed (though, admittedly my endurance surpassed most humans, due to the bloodline).

A few years ago, the peaceful town of Falls Edge was changed. People had begun to vanish. My adopted father, one night, when a young girl had gone missing, turned to me, and said, Lucy, I know you dont want to  but Mayla has gone missing. Shes just five years old. You have to do something.

Me? I asked, somewhat in shock. Ive never really been one for fighting

Everyone else, my father gestured around the table, but I knew he was encompassing the whole village, are just simple folk. You, he placed his hand on my shoulder, my dear Lucy, were born to be special.

I dont want to be special, I retorted. I want to be normal. Just like everyone else, I added, mimicking my fathers gesture.

Lucy, you were born to be something more, he said, shaking me slightly with his hand on my shoulder. The blood in you is holy. Youve been touched by the gods. This may be the passage to your destiny.

I want my destiny to be here, I replied, shaking myself free of my fathers hand. To build harps and lutes and guitars, and play them near the waterfalls, and make music, I pleaded.

My fathers face looked both proud and sad at the same time. I wish that were the case. These disappearances have been happening for weeks. This is the first time someone so young has gone missing. It will keep happening until something happens. You are the something that needs to happen, he pleaded. After all, it will only be a matter of time before myself, your mother, or, he looked at my two younger brothers and sisters, they, disappear.

Guilt. It was an arrow through my heart. My father never used guilt against me. He truly wanted me to find out what was going on.

Father, I cant, I cried. Feeling the pressure, I ran outside and sat outside of the barn. It was night, but not far away, I could see someone in the tree. Perhaps it was Mayla?

But instead I found a young  boy that lived a few farms down from our home. Var, what are you doing up there?

Hiding from the shadow-man, the young boy replied.

The Shadow Man? I asked. Wait, did you see what happened to Mayla?

The Shadow Man came, Var explained as he climbed down. We were playing  we made little boats and put them in the stream and then the Shadow Man came He looked into Maylas eyes and it was like she couldnt hear me anymore. She took his hand and they  turned to smoke.

Turned to smoke? I had asked.

Like fog, Var corrected. Cold.

Did they go a certain way? I asked.

Yes, he pointed to the west.

A long time ago, just west of Falls Edge, there was a human who built a large manor  a blemish, the people of Falls Edge thought  compared to the rest of the land, that had been small homes. The people were fearful that this would attract others here to build larger homes and destroy the natural beauty that surrounded Falls Edge.

The old man was rarely seen  and he only ventured out at night to get food from the small shops in Falls Edge. This of course, led to rumors and speculation that he was a mad wizard, creating horrible experiments deep in his basement.

So was it some wizard abducting people and doing experiments on people in his basement after all?

I escorted Var back to his home  called for an alarm through the city for everyone to keep their doors locked. As I walked home  I saw him walking towards me  the man from the manor. My heart stopped. I wanted to run and turn the other way.

His words were like velvet. Even from here, it was like he was speaking into my mind my soul.

When I saw you, he said, his voice, thick, rich, accented. You took my breath away. Your hair, golden like the sun the sun Ive not seen for so very  long. And your eyes, ice blue, like the cool spring waters. But you never ventured out of your home at night and I am bound by the curse to never enter a home I am not invited to. I sensed power in you You were different I knew you would come for me, eventually.

He seemed to glide towards me. You remind me of someone I lost long ago

He wrapped his cloak around me, and the world went dark.

I awoke and we were in his manor. I will need you to guard me. I sense a power in you. Ive had some trouble but you, you can protect me.

As he suddenly lunged forward, I could see his fangs  and just before they sank into my flesh.

I screamed as his fangs bore deep into my skin.

I could feel the warmth of my blood running down my neck as he slowly pulled back and looked deep into my eyes.

I wanted to run away  but I couldnt. When he saw, deep in my soul, I had wanted to resist but could not  he smiled.

He had enthralled me.

For over a week, I was bound to him.

Until the day came, where adventurers had kicked down the door and began storming the house. I tried to defend the Vampire, but they had easily shoved me aside, made their way to the basement and put a stake through his heart.

That action had slain the vampire  and in the process  freed me from being enthralled, but the pain to my chest seemed to be shared by whatever the Vampire had felt. I was left gasping for breath. The adventurers, ran past me and began rummaging through the house.

They seemed to care very little about my well-being. I grabbed the one that looked like a fighter, Who sent you? Suspecting that it might have been my father.

Weve been tracking Darnak Bloodmoore for weeks now, the fighter explained as he helped me stand. He has kept relocating. But when news of people vanishing began appearing, we knew we were on his trail again. This is the first time, weve actually managed to track him down inside his home during daylight."

It took me a day to recover, taking shelter in the manor, after the adventurers had pillaged it of any valuables that they could carry.

I walked back to Falls Edge and was greeted by cheers.

Mayla had told them what happened  or what she thought happened. That I had come and rescued her. It wasnt the truth, and as much as I tried to tell the others the truth, they all twisted it, that I had held off the vampire until help came.

This isnt what I wanted. I wanted a simple life.

Id never have that again here.

Theyd always look at me differently.

I sighed and thanked everyone as I walked towards my home.

That night at dinner, I told my family, I was leaving, and that perhaps one day I would return to Falls Edge to visit

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Darin Stronback
> Race: Kobold
> Class: Finesse Barb (Uses Dex and tactics instead of Strength)
> 
> I swear this idea will gain traction in the main stream if it's the only thing I accomplish in life, haha.
> 
> I know that he often uses a bow but still fights up close and personal most of the time.  When he rages he's rabid and screaming as he weaves his flurry of daggers or scimitars or whatever else he's wielding.  He sometimes tricks people by begging for mercy in the middle of a fight (Grovel, Cower, and Beg racial feature) before screaming and jumping back on them to fight again.  And he is simple, good, and loyal.


A Kobold! YES! I will love writing this one. Doing these as they come in - so there's one person before you! But I will love to do this one!

----------


## Ironheart

I think my faves so far are Jesse and Thaddeus, though Im behind on page 3.

*Spoiler: Here be feedback, and gushing. Mostly gushing*
Show

Where do I begin? I really like the tension youve built between Gallindrann and Navani- admiration and rivalry are sides of the same coin, and you make Navanis dilemma clear. Shes afraid to rock the boat with Gethel, and perhaps even took the relationship for granted, much like she took her powers for granted. This is the complexity that I was looking for in Navanis background.

A couple of lines that stand out as highlights are, to me, the most immersive.




> And that was the first part where my life took a drastic change. The Red Eye Orcs used some kind of sorcery to be able to move so quietly  their leaders were Shamans  using ancient magics. Somehow, one of them had got the drop on me  and I felt what seemed to be an electrified rope around my neck that had pulled me down to the ground. The last thing I saw that night was six orcs standing over me, each of them with an eye gouged out, before they all began thrusting their swords into me, well over sixty times, before I blacked out...
> 
>  and died.
> 
> There was quick flashes.
> 
> Blurs. Visions.
> 
> Then everything felt upside down.
> ...


Theres a couple of implications in this paragraph in particular that hints to Navanis familiarity with sorcery (if Im reading this literally enough?) which I enjoy lots and lots. 

I think expounding on this scene, as the scene of her death, can be more immersive by her feeling the thrum of magic, before being left gasping for air as the orcs finish her off. I find the number and the fact she counted it in her memory speaks to the trauma of the event. I think 60 is a bit excessive, ten or so would do. That d6 hit dice isnt doing her any favors.

The second line I really enjoyed was:



> I looked at my hands. Is this what I was destined to become?


This is the crux of her self imposed exile, which is reflected in her Hermit background. Destiny is a theme I like to explore with PCs, as often their decisions can be the literal stuff of prophecy and legend. Can Navani escape her fate to wander the lands as a monster? Was it fate to have her experience this? These are the sort of questions that come to mind for this *single* line of text. I love it when small lines carry large themes.

A couple of things I think you could improve upon:




> ... as more than just a friend  in the event anything ever went wrong with the relationship  how awkward it might become for our family. And so we buried those feelings  but each time we looked at each other  or our hands brushed against each other  magic surged from our veins  and not because I was a sorcerer  this was something deeper.


Theres a whole bunch of unnecessary dashes here! I think I was catching what was happening- there was a lot of things happening within these two sentences. If I would go over it, Id put it like this:

... as more than just a friend. In the event anything ever went wrong with the relationship, _we reminded ourselves of_ how awkward it could be for our families. And so, we buried _our_ feelings. But each time we looked at each other, or our hands brushed against each other, magic _crackled_ and surged in our veins. _I felt his way_ not because I was a sorcerer, _but because_ this was something deeper.
(Italics for phrases I subbed in to help the sentence flow a bit, or at least tried to.)

I broke up the two sentences into five here, but I still manage to vary the lengths and have it flow similarly. As Curly from City Slickers put it- Do one thing. I would add two things is okay for sentences. Most of the other instances this happens works out, because its often signaling an interruption when new information is presented, like Navani seeing her tongue when shes already horrified by her skin.

And this is perhaps a result of the One hour and done mentality (which I admire a large deal because nothing is worse than having unfinished writing), but there are a few times where the character narrating might have more information than she would normally have. This is a really nit picky observation, so Ill just drop a couple of lines where I think this is evident.

The Red Eye Orcs used some kind of sorcery to be able to move so quietly  their leaders were Shamans  using ancient magics. 

This seems oddly specific, although it can reasonably be said that Gallindrann -could- have guessed this was the case, given that she was attacked before and might have heard chanting. However, if the point of the magic is to move quietly, then it likely would not be observable. Again, small nit pick.

Also many of the instances where Navani would speak on behalf of herself and Gethel regarding their relationship- like how she knew both of them felt their magic surging, and how they both actively kept things at a friendship basis when growing up. If they both knew it, then why would Navani start to question things when Gallindrann starts to get into the picture? Her questions and her approaching Gethel makes much more sense if he keeps his relationship with her a mystery, and she needed confirmation like Gallindrann had thanks to her direct nature.


Regardless, I love the direction you took with this backstory, and enjoyed the insights it gives into the Yuan-ti that just wants to cast disguise self forever. And thats the big strength to your writing- as a background, it can be freely expanded upon. Things like other conversations and other elements can be freely added on.

----------


## Tawmis

> I think my faves so far are Jesse and Thaddeus, though Im behind on page 3.


The Jesse one seems to be getting the most attention. :)




> Where do I begin? I really like the tension youve built between Gallindrann and Navani- admiration and rivalry are sides of the same coin, and you make Navanis dilemma clear. Shes afraid to rock the boat with Gethel, and perhaps even took the relationship for granted, much like she took her powers for granted. This is the complexity that I was looking for in Navanis background.


Excellent! I love when I get the details right! (Sometimes, like you can see on Page 3, I don't - and I want to go in and fix it) :)




> The Upside down - was that your reference?


Indeed. The Upside Down is where the "monsters" live in Stranger Things.
That whole scene is a "nod" to it - because in the Upside Down there's black clouds and red lightning.
In the story, since it's a green dragon - it's black clouds and green lightning.




> Theres a couple of implications in this paragraph in particular that hints to Navanis familiarity with sorcery (if Im reading this literally enough?) which I enjoy lots and lots.


Very glad to hear this! :)




> I think expounding on this scene, as the scene of her death, can be more immersive by her feeling the thrum of magic, before being left gasping for air as the orcs finish her off. I find the number and the fact she counted it in her memory speaks to the trauma of the event. I think 60 is a bit excessive, ten or so would do. That d6 hit dice isnt doing her any favors.


So, the 10 would be enough to kill - but, because I was trying to paint the Red Eye Orcs as complete savages - they're not stabbing just enough to kill. They're thrusting their weapons into their targets fast and hard, and to excessive amounts.

Maybe that could have been made more clear on my behalf!




> This is the crux of her self imposed exile, which is reflected in her Hermit background. Destiny is a theme I like to explore with PCs, as often their decisions can be the literal stuff of prophecy and legend. Can Navani escape her fate to wander the lands as a monster? Was it fate to have her experience this? These are the sort of questions that come to mind for this *single* line of text. I love it when small lines carry large themes.


I love the redeeming storylines... so the idea that she could (one day) break from her "fate" appealed to me. :)





> A couple of things I think you could improve upon:
> Theres a whole bunch of unnecessary dashes here! I think I was catching what was happening- there was a lot of things happening within these two sentences. If I would go over it, Id put it like this:
> ... as more than just a friend. In the event anything ever went wrong with the relationship, _we reminded ourselves of_ how awkward it could be for our families. And so, we buried _our_ feelings. But each time we looked at each other, or our hands brushed against each other, magic _crackled_ and surged in our veins. _I felt his way_ not because I was a sorcerer, _but because_ this was something deeper.
> (Italics for phrases I subbed in to help the sentence flow a bit, or at least tried to.)
> 
> I broke up the two sentences into five here, but I still manage to vary the lengths and have it flow similarly. As Curly from City Slickers put it- Do one thing. I would add two things is okay for sentences. Most of the other instances this happens works out, because its often signaling an interruption when new information is presented, like Navani seeing her tongue when shes already horrified by her skin.
> 
> And this is perhaps a result of the One hour and done mentality (which I admire a large deal because nothing is worse than having unfinished writing), but there are a few times where the character narrating might have more information than she would normally have. This is a really nit picky observation, so Ill just drop a couple of lines where I think this is evident.


This is actually a great observation. While I don't allow more than hour for each of these - being able to find things I can hone for my writing is exactly what I am looking for as I do these.
I love helping everyone out with making character backgrounds - but it's two fold - in giving me a chance to be handed "writing challenges" - as in, "Make something out of Race A, Class B, and Notes C and make it make sense!" The vast combinations and notes people have make each of these wonderful and unique challenges.




> The Red Eye Orcs used some kind of sorcery to be able to move so quietly  their leaders were Shamans  using ancient magics. 
> This seems oddly specific, although it can reasonably be said that Gallindrann -could- have guessed this was the case, given that she was attacked before and might have heard chanting. However, if the point of the magic is to move quietly, then it likely would not be observable. Again, small nit pick.


I was trying to show that the three main characters, were kind of caught in the moment, and a lull in the conversation suddenly revealed the unusual silence.




> Also many of the instances where Navani would speak on behalf of herself and Gethel regarding their relationship- like how she knew both of them felt their magic surging, and how they both actively kept things at a friendship basis when growing up. If they both knew it, then why would Navani start to question things when Gallindrann starts to get into the picture? Her questions and her approaching Gethel makes much more sense if he keeps his relationship with her a mystery, and she needed confirmation like Gallindrann had thanks to her direct nature.


Writing this, it was being questioned, because while they both knew it...
It was the uncertainty of saying something, the relationship is great, but then a fight, they break up... now it's awkward.
So it was more of feeling like a safety net... While they were friends, they were both attracted, but afraid of jeopardizing the friendship.
Add the element of someone attracted to said friend, and suddenly it's that feeling of, "Why did I wait so long to say anything?"
(Maybe I added too much of my own past in that part) :)




> Regardless, I love the direction you took with this backstory, and enjoyed the insights it gives into the Yuan-ti that just wants to cast disguise self forever. And thats the big strength to your writing- as a background, it can be freely expanded upon. Things like other conversations and other elements can be freely added on.


So glad that you enjoyed it - and thank you IMMENSELY for the feedback! Hoping I keep learning and each step is better than the last!

----------


## Tawmis

> This is really awesome. I've always been bad at making up backstories that aren't bullet points of things that had happened, so do you mind if I leave a character?
> 
> Name: Krusk Bonesmasher
> Race: Orc (full Orc)
> Class: Celestial Warlock
> 
> The best I came up with was having him be beaten up by a celestial of some variety and begin following the celestial because the strongest is the boss.


Side note... orcs are some of my favorite humanoid monsters... they're always powerful figures (and as common as humans) in my campaign so I always spend a lot of time developing them...
The way I explain your character having magic is almost "Sorcerer" in nature (but it's not intended) - the actual thing is how it ties to Gruumsh, which is where he's truly drawing his (corrupted) power... it explains it down below. :)

I had a lot of fun writing this - and if there's anything that misses the mark - or you have any feedback - let me know! I'd be happy to rework parts of it. :)

===========================================

Strength and power ruled the Red Eye, Orc Clan.

Devotion to Gruumsh was unquestionable. Unbreakable.

The most devote followers of Gruumsh in the Red Eye Orc Clan, would carefully take a dagger an extract one of their own eyes  and sacrifice it in Gruumshs name  throwing into a bonfire, so that the ashes carried to the heavens would reach their god. With these ashes, he would spread them across the world, so that he could see everything. The Red Eye Orcs believed that Gruumsh would guide their blade during battle, so the inconvenience of visual impairment did not matter to them  after all, what was more glorious than dying in battle in the name of Gruumsh?

Some claimed that Gruumsh had been born with one eye  and that their god was infallible. But others  like the Red Eye Orcs believed that Gruumsh had been tricked by Corellon Larethian, God of the Elves, and on that  the blood of Gruumsh bled onto the world giving birth to orcs, who were infused with hatred for Corellon and his people.

My name is Krusk Bonesmasher, brother of Kreen Bonesmasher. Kreen was raw strength and savagery. He had been one of the Red Eye Orcs who had cut his own eye out during tonights preparation for our upcoming battle. While I still had the same fuel of hatred for elves, my strength was not in my body, but rather my mind. I was born to wield magic. My father was disappointed, but my mother has told me in secrecy that she had had a dream, before becoming pregnant that Gruumsh came to her and said that he had blessed her to wield a child of powerful magic  and that the childs destiny would be different than his elder brother. He would walk a different path.

By the age of five I was able to manipulate the magic in the air. Only a select few were born to yield and shape magic  this was considered a blessing from Gruumsh. The story goes that when Corellon Larethian struck Gruumsh in the eye, and his blood fell  some of Corellons magic had dripped down with the blood  and through there, came those born with magic. It was a twist of fate that the Sorcerers of the Red Eye tribe were using Elven magic that they corrupted and changed to suit the needs of the Orcs.

Tonight we would march upon the Misty Forest, and from there, continue our march to the North. I dipped my fingers into the war paint, which had been made with dyes, mixed with the blood of elves we had already slain.

The Misty Forest had some mystery surrounding it. Rangers and Druids were known to fiercely protect it  and though wed used the edges of the forest to hide and ambush caravans passing on The Trade Way, we had never pressed the advantage to dive deeper into the forest.

Ombar Breaksky stood on a boulder and raised his axe. Tonight, we invade the Misty Forest! Tonight we kill every Ranger and Druid, every Wild Elf and Wood Elf, and every animal we find. Tonight, the roots of the Misty Forest will feed on the protectors of their land! We will marsh through the mud that is mixed with their blood and the soil they strived to protect! Tonight, we claim the Misty Forest as ours!

We cheered. He signaled with a pointing of his axe, and like a rippling tide from the ocean, the orcs charged forward. Instantly a volley of arrows seemed to be thrown from the tree tops themselves  Rangers! Hundreds of orcs collapsed, but the tide did not stop  we stepped on or stepped over our dying or dead  and continued the charge. Once we were inside the forest, the warriors climbed the trees, launched spears or used ropes to pull down the Rangers and Wood Elves who had attacked from the trees.

When the very land and animals turned on us, I stepped up. Burning Hands, Fog Cloud, Sleep, Thunderwave  these were the spells The Shadow Blessed, as we had been called  unleashed on the forces attacking us.

It was several hours between fighting the Rangers and Wood Elves on one side, and Druids and Wild Elves on the other  but we had amassed several other Orc Tribes under our banner for this assault. It was thrilling to see the Elves falling, dying, even being forced to retreat.

We pressed on until we reached a small clearing in the forest  and suddenly  everything was silent. The Elves, the Rangers, the Druids  they had all ceased their attack.

The hair on the back of my neck began to stand  not because it was cold  but magic. A great sense of power. I looked up just in time to see a lightning bolt of pure white energy hit the ground with such force that not only had it thrown back several hundred orcs  but it had incinerated them. The flash was blinding, leaving those who had survived the strike, blinded.

I saw what was there though.

It was a unicorn.

First, once the blindness wore off, a few orcs nervously laughed. But the laughing increased and grew with confidence as others joined in at the notion a single Unicorn was going to stop the remaining two hundred orcs that still stood to destroy the Misty Forest.

I shook my head. This was no normal unicorn. The magical energy crackling from it was suffocating me. I wanted to say something  to call for a retreat  but my brothers and sisters and fellow orcs were all laughing at the unicorn  they would shame me for calling for a retreat.

A few orcs glanced amongst each other and nodded. The orcs had encircled the lone unicorn and called for a charge.

This was foolish! Stop! Turn around! I shouted in my head.

But they charged forward, and all I could see was the Unicorn moving at blinding speeds, impaling orcs with blinding speed, and crushing others between its hooves. The other Shadow Blessed began launching a volley of spells  all of which simply bounced off the Unicorns pristine white fur. As it moved to kill them, its tail seemed to become a fiery trail.

I watched, frozen in terror and awe as this magnificent creature slaughtered my people.

Before I knew it, I stood amongst the bodies of my tribes, the only orc standing with the unicorn standing in front of me, eyes burrowing into my soul.

Well, orc, it said to my mind. You have not dared attack like the others, so I have not killed you. Yet.

I immediately dropped to one knee and averted my gaze.

You are all powerful, I choked, not out of fear, but from sheer admiration. We had all prayed to Gruumsh before marching in here  and yet this creature had bested all of my brethren. I looked up at the unicorn whose gaze was still burrowing into me. Allow me to serve you.

Serve me, the unicorns voice sounded as if it might be scoffing at me.

We have always served the strongest, I said aloud. That has always been how we picked who was Chief. You, I pointed to Ombar Breaksky, whom the unicorn had impaled against a tree, destroyed the strongest of the strong - Ombar Breaksky had united six different warring tribes by proving his strength. We all believed he was an avatar of Gruumsh. And you destroyed him.

How would you serve me, the unicorn probed into my mind.

By showing the world, your power. I will speak of you. I will change my ways. Accept the messages you bestow upon me, I said.

I am no god, the unicorn said, I have no need for priests or paladins.

You are no normal unicorn, I retorted respectfully. I have seen them before. They did not move like you. Have power like you.

I am a representation of the unicorns, it said, My name is Truestrike, and I am a Celestial Being composed of their energy.

Let me serve you still, I asked.

You have my attention and my curiosity, Truestrike said. Fine. Stand and receive my gift.

I stood  and in that moment watched as Truestrike impaled me with his horn.

Blood trickled out of my mouth, as he pulled back.

I collapsed to the ground.

When I woke up, I was at the edge of the Misty Forest.

I heard thunder across the cloudless skies and knew that was Truestrike running through the heavens. He had not killed me after all.

----------


## Daghoulish

> Snip


Wow, that's pretty fantastic. Way better than anything I could come up with. With the sorcerer sounding magic, yeah I can see that but I more see it that some orcs of the tribe are born into a pact(fiend in this case). Kind of like orc teiflings. With Truestirke carving out the old pact to make space for the pact, thus the unexpected stabbing. As for the unicorn, that was a surprise. I honestly forgot about the humble unicorn when I was looking at celestials, I was thinking a couatl but I really like this idea better. You wouldn't expect a orc to listen to a unicorn. I'm not sure what else to say beyond fantastic job, I love the picture you weave.

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow, that's pretty fantastic. Way better than anything I could come up with. With the sorcerer sounding magic, yeah I can see that but I more see it that some orcs of the tribe are born into a pact(fiend in this case). Kind of like orc teiflings. With Truestirke carving out the old pact to make space for the pact, thus the unexpected stabbing. As for the unicorn, that was a surprise. I honestly forgot about the humble unicorn when I was looking at celestials, I was thinking a couatl but I really like this idea better. You wouldn't expect a orc to listen to a unicorn. I'm not sure what else to say beyond fantastic job, I love the picture you weave.


The hatred commonly seen between Orcs and Elves made this one easy for me...
I knew immediately I was going to go with that. Then thought, "What creatures do Elves deal with that could be Celestial?"
And... Unicorns! A Celestial Unicorn!
And this would be PERFECT! Here you have an army of BRUTES seeing a "girly unicorn" - so naturally they're going to think it's no threat.
And be proven wrong.
And with your character in awe of it's power and never raising a finger and being spared...

The story literally wrote itself, once I had the Unicorn idea.

I figured that could be some fun for roleplaying, if anyone asks - and here you are - an orc talking about the power of a unicorn named Truestrike...

----------


## Jaryn

This is an absolutely fantastic thread - loving reading all the characters! If it's not too late, would you mind having a look at this one?

Name: Alathiel Nightbreeze
Race: Half-elf
Class: Paladin (will be Ancients when he gets there)
Background: Folk hero

Raised by humans, eleven part of parentage currently unknownFaced down a monster threatening the village at some pointFeels some kind of calling, and slightly out of place where he is despite the love he bears for family and friendsHas a certain joie de vivre

----------


## Tawmis

> This is an absolutely fantastic thread - loving reading all the characters! If it's not too late, would you mind having a look at this one?
> 
> Name: Alathiel Nightbreeze
> Race: Half-elf
> Class: Paladin (will be Ancients when he gets there)
> Background: Folk hero
> 
> Raised by humans, eleven part of parentage currently unknownFaced down a monster threatening the village at some pointFeels some kind of calling, and slightly out of place where he is despite the love he bears for family and friendsHas a certain joie de vivre


Not too late at all. So long as I keep breathing (and don't end up banned for some reason!), I plan on keeping this active! I just do them in the order they come in - so there's one above you that I need to write up - then yours is next! Already have an idea for yours, based off of what you put up there. :)

----------


## Bjarkmundur

> Not too late at all. So long as I keep breathing (and don't end up banned for some reason!), I plan on keeping this active! I just do them in the order they come in - so there's one above you that I need to write up - then yours is next! Already have an idea for yours, based off of what you put up there. :)


THIS MAN IS UNSTOPPABLE!
I think it's the beard that gives him powers

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Darin Stronback
> Race: Kobold
> Class: Finesse Barb (Uses Dex and tactics instead of Strength)
> 
> I swear this idea will gain traction in the main stream if it's the only thing I accomplish in life, haha.
> 
> I know that he often uses a bow but still fights up close and personal most of the time.  When he rages he's rabid and screaming as he weaves his flurry of daggers or scimitars or whatever else he's wielding.  He sometimes tricks people by begging for mercy in the middle of a fight (Grovel, Cower, and Beg racial feature) before screaming and jumping back on them to fight again.  And he is simple, good, and loyal.


I really enjoyed this...! I apologize for not focusing entirely on your character...
I also wanted to show how lethal attacking Kobolds in general could be... So I had some fun there.
I painted your Kobold with some intelligence... and tried to fit in everything you mentioned. :)
Let me know if you liked it, hated it, what you may have liked or hated, what could be improved on, or any general feedback!
Enjoy!
==============================


The Greycloak Hills are my home.

And they have been for a long time now.

With the wastelands of the Anauroch to the east, food wasnt readily available. But me  and the tribe of Kobolds I was a part of  we called ourselves The Sand Wyrms. Story is that the Greycloak Hills were once towering mountains, but the sands of Anauroch continued to encroach on the land, eventually burying the Greycloak Mountains so that they became known as the Greycloak Hills.

The Hills run deep in every direction, and the caves have become our home. Some days, we can find animals that have wandered too close to the Greycloak Hills to hunt  other times, we have to travel deep into the ground and live off the glowing mushrooms.

Life was good.

One day, Boon Bumblethorn was on watch, when he said he spotted a big dust cloud coming from the east. This wasnt entirely uncommon  sandstorms blowing out of Anauroch and hitting the Greycloak Hills during the hot Summer days was common.

But Boon Bumblethorn swore there was something else. I stood next to Boon and stared out into the bright mornings light. Though we, as Kobolds, disliked daylight, we always had someone on watch, even during the day. Too many times in the past, others who would seek to take shelter in our caves and begin venturing further in, ransacking our homes and killing our kind. 

I cupped my hands over my eyes to shade it from the sun

As I peered closer, I could see what Boon was talking about. There were shadows inside the sandstorm, at the base of it.

Boon looked at me, What do you think it is?

Riders, I replied.

Riders in general were not all that uncommon. Nomadic tribes had somehow made a living in the harsh conditions of the Anauroch wastelands. The problem came when those riders were not the human nomads, but rather a marauding group known as the Bloodspear.

The Bloodspear were a band of hobgoblins, whose name comes from the deep red hue of their skin. One of the only known Hobgoblin groups that adapted to the sea of endless sand, adopting the nomadic lifestyle. Most of their kind preferred the darkness, just as we do  but not the Bloodspear. They changed the way they lived to maximize their lives and their raiding.

I looked at Boon and nodded, Get the others ready.

The Bloodspear were notorious for throwing their weight around  and that included raiding our home, as well as the goblins, who had made their home on the other side of the Greycloak Hills.

Boon signaled the horn as the Bloodspear made their way up the mountain. Boon then ran up to me and smiled, They will regret this day.

Yes, I smiled, and the two of us ran deeper into the caves, with Boon stopping halfway. I will see you again.

The Bloodspear tied their horses to a fallen tree near the base of the caverns entrance and slowly made their way inside.

Boon barked at them and quickly bolted away.

Kobolds, one of the Hobgoblins growled.

Boon ran down the cavern with several Hobgoblins chasing him. As he crossed a wooden bridge that swayed. The Hobgoblins seemed to pause and wonder why Boon had stopped running. One of the Hobgoblins barked an order than the first one slowly began to make his way across the bridge. Just as it had reached the middle, a Darkmantle  a creature that was nearly indistinguishable from the cavern celling, appearing to be a stalactite-octopus creature dropped down on the Hobgoblin both toppled over the edge. The Darkmantle had always survived these falls, and frequently fed on other creatures, besides the Kobolds, whom it had grown accustomed to feeding it. After feeding  especially on a creature the size of a hobgoblin  it would slowly crawl its way back to the ceiling and allow the creature to digest for the next few weeks.

Boon then ran down the hall as the Hobgoblins pushed and shove, cautiously looking at the ceiling to ensure there were no more such creatures. He tagged me in and I appeared in the hall so that Boon could catch his breath. I darted around a corner, and side stepped a frayed carpet that was laying on the stone floor and paused just beyond. The furious hobgoblins did not even pay attention as they turned the corner and stepped on the frayed rug  and found themselves falling into a pit. As the hobgoblins who had fallen recovered, some with broken bones  eyes glowed from the darkness.

You see, several years ago, a gypsy caravan had been attacked by the Bloodspear, near the Greycloak Hills. They had only cared about things of value  such as gold, weapons, and the like. They had left several animals in cages  one of which, had been a small kitten. That small kitten soon bloomed into something more as the truth revealed itself  and quickly grew to be more than we could handle  because we had thought it was a panther (which we could train)  but when the tentacles appeared, it was evident it was a displacer beast.

The hobgoblins screamed in horror as the beast fed upon them.

I pulled on the string and pulled the rug back up. Weve kept it fed, usually with scraps. Now, it would be fed for quite a long time.

They were furious as they made their way, edging across.

As they reached me  they seemed uneasy, since I had not run away  as if they were expecting another trap. In a sense, they were right  they had walked into a trap. You see, theres a secret they dont know about me  and its that, deep down inside  there is a sense of fury that pounds to escape.

My name is Darin Stronback  and I have grown up a survivor  and there is a rage inside of me begging to be set free. Drawing my daggers, I scream a battle cry and lunge forward. The Hobgoblins started, take a step back, sending three of them toppling backwards into the Displacer Beast pit.

The other six are started at the speed and agility I possess, dodging between their legs, cutting them along their exposed calf  and sometimes, in the privates  as I made my way through them. As some buckled forward, I would climb them, and springboard from them, onto the next one, stabbing them in the eyes, and kicking off from them, onto the shoulder of the next one, who was screaming now in fear. I was like a mosquito  they could hear me screaming, but I was moving too quickly, and I was too small  to effectively target in these constrained hallways. As one collapsed, I stopped and looked at the nearest Hobgoblin, and with pleading eyes said, I am sorry. Do you have any gold? He looked at me strangely, then I smiled, and shoved my dagger under his chin. The shocked hobgoblin collapsed to the side, dead.

By the time I was done, six hobgoblins lay dead at my feet. I edged my way across the pit and found several others  and proceeded to attack them.

The few that had stayed at the cavern entrance were now calling for a retreat.

Boon and I watched as they quickly scrambled down the mountain side.

Think theyll come back? Boon asked.

No, I said smugly. 

But that had gotten me thinking. What was out there in the world beyond our cave?

----------


## Tawmis

> This is an absolutely fantastic thread - loving reading all the characters! If it's not too late, would you mind having a look at this one?
> 
> Name: Alathiel Nightbreeze
> Race: Half-elf
> Class: Paladin (will be Ancients when he gets there)
> Background: Folk hero
> 
> Raised by humans, eleven part of parentage currently unknownFaced down a monster threatening the village at some pointFeels some kind of calling, and slightly out of place where he is despite the love he bears for family and friendsHas a certain joie de vivre


Just finished the one before yours! Almost done with my work day - so I will get started on this when I get home. :)




> THIS MAN IS UNSTOPPABLE!
> I think it's the beard that gives him powers


Hah! I do have an epic sized (graying!) beard, which is why I added it to the avatar. :)

----------


## AH0098

Your work is amazing.  I wish I had your quick writing ability.

Name: Kergal
Race: Protector Assimar
Class: Barbarian
Background: Barbarian Tribe Member
Notes: Exiled from his tribe, looking for his sister, maybe forgotten realms setting, not sure yet.

----------


## Tawmis

> Your work is amazing.  I wish I had your quick writing ability.
> 
> Name: Kergal
> Race: Protector Assimar
> Class: Barbarian
> Background: Barbarian Tribe Member
> Notes: Exiled from his tribe, looking for his sister, maybe forgotten realms setting, not sure yet.


Thank you! There's one in front of you - but I should be able to easily knock these both out tonight when I get home from work (as long as the wife doesn't drag me around to do something)! :)

----------


## Tawmis

> This is an absolutely fantastic thread - loving reading all the characters! If it's not too late, would you mind having a look at this one?
> 
> Name: Alathiel Nightbreeze
> Race: Half-elf
> Class: Paladin (will be Ancients when he gets there)
> Background: Folk hero
> 
> Raised by humans, eleven part of parentage currently unknownFaced down a monster threatening the village at some pointFeels some kind of calling, and slightly out of place where he is despite the love he bears for family and friendsHas a certain joie de vivre


Done!
I really enjoyed getting into your character's head space of not knowing who is true parents are...
And yet having this loving family - but also having a yearning to know the truth about himself...
If you have ANY feedback - things you liked, hated, enjoyed, or if I missed the mark anywhere (or the whole thing!) please do let me know!
Enjoy!
=========================================
Its strange.

Not knowing where you come from  who your parents are.

Its not to say I am not thankful for what I have. I am. I truly am.

But Ive always wondered who my parents were. Why they had abandoned me. If they had abandoned me, for that matter. Not knowing at all has always been something thats lived in the back of my mind and found its way to my thoughts.

I have a loving family now; humans by the name of Bryston and Aunna Nightbreeze. 

You might be wondering why I specified humans. Im getting to that.

They were merchants traveling northwest from Nightstone to Waterdeep for the Twin Moon Festival. From what theyve told me, it had been a brisk, cool night and the only sound was their creaking wagon. No wolves. No owls. An unusual silence. Thats when they said they heart an infants cry and brought their wagon to a stop. Just off the path, in a small basinet, a child. Because of my ears they had assumed I was an elf. They had named me Alathiel (meaning watcher of the moon) because the way the moon seemed to be shining on me, as if it were destiny for them to have found me.

But the age of five, they could tell, because I was not as slender as other Elven children my parents had seen. Despite having pointed ears, I did not have the eyes of an elf and by the time I was sixteen, it had become clearer, as I grew facial hair, a trait not frequently found amongst most elves.

My father, Bryston was a hardworking man. He was honest, and cared deeply for his community, often offering things well below cost, for those who could not afford his ware. He always told me to kindle the light of hope, because the world was often cruel and unpredictable. A person could have everything in the world, but a single, random, unpredictable event could strip that from them.

My mother, Aunna, was a beautiful woman, despite her age. She seemed to always glow, was always thankful and happy, and volunteered her time to help those in need. She would sew blankets for those who lost their homes, make shoes for those who had none. Like my father, she encouraged me to always bring hope and laughter to those around you. We can never know what a person has endured, what pain they may be going through. She always told me  laughter and love were like a campfire. If you do not tend to it, and feed it, it will die. She would say, when someone was lost in darkness, be the light that guides them home.

Then, one night  the Orcs came; a tribe known as the Red Eye Clan.

I heard the city guard issue an alarm. I rushed to the city gates to see  and outside of the city gates, a large mass of orcs had launched a volley of arrows into Nightstone. People all around me screamed as arrows struck random targets, including the guard perched on the city wall.

One of those guards, struck, tumbled backwards, and nearly fell on top of me as I rushed to brace myself against the wall, to avoid the next volley of arrows that came.

I heard my mother and father calling for me to come back.

But their shouts were drowned away by the sound of something smashing the front gate. Then came the sound of splinters.

I knelt down and closed the eyes of the fallen guard. May the gods grant you peace, your watch has ended, I whispered. I then took his sword in my hand. I quietly whispered a prayer to any of the gods that might be listening.

I stepped away from the wall, just as the front gate gave way. Orcs began to charge into Nightstone.

I gripped the hilt of my sword and took several deep breaths.

Kindle the flame, I took a deep breath. Shelter the light, I gulped hard as they were rushing towards me. Stroke the fires.

I took one deep breath as the orcs swarmed over me, shouting, Be the light!

And in that moment, I felt something; a presence guiding me.

I moved and dodged, and swayed  everything was in slow motion. Each movement was so fluid; one strike moving into the next, as if the entire thing had been professionally choreographed. Orcs were falling all around me, and behind me, I heard people cheering. Then I heard the clash of weapons and shields, and saw others rushing around me, to stand next to me.

Be the light, they were all chanting as they fought off the onslaught of orcs.

It was nearly an hour of this, but to me, it felt as if perhaps ten seconds had passed.

The orcs were fleeing.

I took a deep breath, and suddenly felt exhausted and collapsed to the ground.

I woke up to both my adopted mother and father standing over me, and priests moving about rapidly. Where am I? I stammered.

Youre in good hands, son, my father said proudly, his eyes brimming with tears.

What possessed you to do that? my mother was a nervous wreck. Ive never seen you pick up a sword before! You could have been killed.

You possessed me, I said, smiling at my mother, patting her hand assuring her I was fine. You both did. You both have taught me about how the world can be horrible and we must do what we can to preserve the light. If I didnt stand to fight  I could have lost you.

You worried us so much, my mother cried on my chest.

People cant stop talking about you though, my father smiled. Some even say you were glowing like a beacon.

Thats nonsense, I laughed. Just hyped up imagination.

But I was lying to my parents.

What had possessed me? What had made me so fluent with a sword? The energy I felt? It was more than bravery or courage. Something had guided my hand, and I wanted to know what it was

----------


## Tawmis

> Your work is amazing.  I wish I had your quick writing ability.
> 
> Name: Kergal
> Race: Protector Assimar
> Class: Barbarian
> Background: Barbarian Tribe Member
> Notes: Exiled from his tribe, looking for his sister, maybe forgotten realms setting, not sure yet.


I was trying to think of how to get a Barbarian Aasimar... while typically angelic from an angel or god...
I thought I wanted to do something more... savage like... something that really lends to a barbarian's ... desire to fight... be strong...
And then I thought, "Well, he's looking for his sister... so tracking would be important..."
Then I thought... "How am I missing this? Wolves are my favorite animal. Expert trackers... Let's start there..."
You weren't sure if you were going to do Forgotten Realms - so I stuck with that theme, but the story is general enough that the mentioned gods could easily be changed to be whatever...
If there's anything I missed the mark on, please let me know - I'd be happy to rework it!
Let me know what you liked, hated, or whatever! Any and all feedback - even if it's negative (as long as it's constructive!) I will be happy to hear!
=================================


There is a legend among my people that centuries ago, the god Silvanus had enchanted a magnificent wolf to hunt down The Prince of Lies, the god known as Cyric. This great wolf was named Frostmane, and it is said that the stars that fall from the skies are Cyrics running away from Frostmane. Cyrics was widely hated among the gods for his viciousness, so much so that evil the gods of darkness and shadow despised him.

Cyrics had tried for centuries to kill Frostmane, but never could. Every wound that would have murdered a god seemed to heal instantaneously. Cyrics then presumed that Silvanus had enchanted the great wolf so that he would never be able to wound it. Cyrics developed a new plan. Knowing that Frostmane was relentlessly chasing him, he led the great wolf to Tyrs kingdom. Tyr had just lost his hand to Kezef The Chaos Hound  and when Frostmane entered, Cyrics had used an illusion to make Tyr appear as Cyrics, while making Frostmane appear as Kezef the Chaos Hound.

Tyr, believing that Frostmane was Kezef struck a mighty blow and drew blood. Perhaps because of his own ego, Cyrics revealed the truth, rather than allow the charade to continue. Tyr, realizing what he had done felt great shame and called for Silvanus. He took great pleasure in seeing Tyrs shame, Frostmanes wound, and the hurt in Silvanus eyes.

As Frostmane bled, drops of blood fell to the world. Those that were touched by the blood of Frostmane were granted wondrous powers, and those powers carried on in their bloodline for generations.

My name is Kergal, and my bloodline has been blessed by Frostmane, who died that night. If you were to look at me, you would think I was simply a barbarian and nothing more. I stand just over six feet tall, adorned in furs from polar bears. I have a weapon whose hilt is also wrapped in fur. But its my eyes that give me away. Like all who are touched by Frostmanes blood, my eye are not the traditional brown of all my people  rather theyre blue  and they almost appear to look like sapphire.

When I was born, I was immediately given over to the Shamans. My own family was not permitted to raise me, because of my blessing of Frostmanes blood. I was given the best care that I could possibly be given  often times, given food while the rest of my tribe was starving.

There had been a band of gnolls called the Skulldiggers that had taken up residence in the frozen wastes not far from my village. Food on the frozen tundra is similar to finding food in the endless sea of sand  simply put there was some, but not enough to go around.

Eventually, under new leadership, the Skulldiggers gained the courage to attack our village. I had wanted to go to the towns defense  but the Shamans insisted I was too important to be wounded in such a battle, and that the others would take care of it.

The Skulldiggers were driven away  eventually  but to a great cost to our village. Sixteen had been slain, and eight taken away as prisoners. One of those eight was my sister. While I had never had the chance to know her because I was forced to spend time with the Shamans who were preparing me for my destiny  there was no denying that she was my sister  born of the same blood as myself.

On top of that, there was no plan to track down and free those who had been taken or extract our revenge for this attack. Despite the commands of our Chief, who followed all the words whispered in his ear by the Shamans, I denied our Chiefs command to remain calm.

I grabbed my spear, and began tracking the Skulldiggers. I had tracked them to their den, where I had single-handedly killed three of them, and found evidence that the others had moved on. But among the things I found in the den were three members of my tribe, who had been dragged off, now dead. This made me fearful that my sisters fate would be the same if I did not find her.

I found another den  this one looked to be older than the previous one. Probably one of their original dens as they moved about, relocating, hoping to find food. This den had no gnolls but it did have two more bodies from members of my tribe, both of which had been dead for two days, at the most.

Two more bodies were found, while I was tracking them  leaving the last one to be my sister.

The trail however, came to an end near a merchants road  and three gnolls were found slain. Undoubtedly they had tried to attack the merchant caravan for supplies, and perished, but there was no sign of my sister.

Had she been taken with the merchants? Was she a slave? Or was she wounded and taken to be healed?

The caravan seemed to be moving southwest. From what I had learned from the Shamans, a large city called Luskin was in that direction.

Thats where I would continue my search for my sister

----------


## Bjarkmundur

Well since you're all cought up, finally I don't feel bad dropping this one off. 
I managed to come up with a character but didn't manage to make it all away to backstory. Well, I sorta did, but it lacks the "one thing lead to another" narrative a true story has.

Tawmis, meet Barakas

----------


## DevilMcam

The 3rd version of lucy seems to be the one i'll keep, I'll most likely have to edit some bits to have it work with the dms univers and others pcs though.
Awesome work, keep it up

----------


## Tawmis

> The 3rd version of lucy seems to be the one i'll keep, I'll most likely have to edit some bits to have it work with the dms univers and others pcs though.
> Awesome work, keep it up


Thank you! Glad I was able to land something closer to what you were looking for! I admit, it was difficult not writing her with some courage - because in my brain, I was trying to think - then why would she be adventuring? Because her life will be chalk full of danger! So I kept wanting to write her showing some courage. So that one you like the best was the most difficult to write! But still had a great time challenging myself.  :Small Red Face: 




> Well since you're all cought up, finally I don't feel bad dropping this one off. 
> I managed to come up with a character but didn't manage to make it all away to backstory. Well, I sorta did, but it lacks the "one thing lead to another" narrative a true story has.
> Tawmis, meet Barakas


Do not worry about how many I have pending! The fact I had some pending was great! Means folks are liking what they see here! 
I will try to get your knocked out during my lunch at work! I look forward to meeting Barakas!

----------


## DevilMcam

It's not really like I imagine her as a coward character, but you know Man" dragons are scary, they got teeth as big as your sword "

It's safer to go Hunt some wolves for some stranger that don't know you rather than some dragon, giant or any big scary things Because your neighbour think you are able to kill them all with one hand in your back

----------


## Jaryn

> Snip!


Thank you, that is brilliant! Pretty much spot on what I wanted. I particularly enjoyed the description of the parents and the scene where they found Alathiel.

I would say possibly even better if it had maybe one more paragraph. Would the character go out into the world immediately, or would they need to do a little training/discovery of other abilities too before they felt ready? Genuinely not sure at the moment if it needs that or if it's a better story with him just setting out... Also, for some reason I found the villagers chanting 'be the light' slightly jarring - but this is incredibly subjective and I can't put my finger on why, particularly as I loved the build up of him muttering about it to psych himself up.

Other things I very much enjoyed were the details like the name of the orc clan, and the closing of the guard's eyes before picking up his sword. Fantastic job, thank you again 😀

----------


## Bjarkmundur

> Do not worry about how many I have pending! The fact I had some pending was great! Means folks are liking what they see here! I will try to get your knocked out during my lunch at work! I look forward to meeting Barakas!


I'm looking forward to this. I never liked tieflings or warlocks, but by making it a character of the type I generally enjoy, I hope I can learn to love the combo.

* Works as a force of attraction for the group. Has some way of keeping the group together or give them a reason to join forces in the first place.
* Has some trait that makes him a part of the setting. This might help the group explore an aspect of the world that might otherwise be left undiscovered.
* Works as a sort of role model for other players regarding key aspects of character creation and roleplay. In this case, I decided it should be "How-to-tiefling-without-being-evil" and "How-to-have-a-patron".

I'm pretty bad at warlocks, and have no idea how to keep the patron active in the story without having to go the stereotypical hyper-dramatic warlock backstory. Like I explained it to my girlfriend, each class does something a figher doesn't do. A fighter doesn't have to review and memorize his spells in the moring, a fighter doesn't have to stick to a code to stay on his diety's good side, a fighter doesn't have to pray to regain his powers in the morning.  Flavor wise I see each of the warlock's powers as an individual gift from his patron. Is the thing a warlock does a Raven type "azarath metrion zinthos" in order to invoke the gift? What is it? What does a warlock do that a fighter doesn't

----------


## MrSol

Bookmarked the thread for later reading. Absolutely love your writing style! 
I'm rather new to the rpg scene and D&D in general and have pretty much zero Imagination when it comes to stuff like this. I'd be super grateful if you could come up with something if you find the time.

*Forgotten Realms*
*Name:* Morgan
*Race:* Human
*Class:* Forge Cleric of Gond
*Background:* Clan Crafter (Smith) Was trained by a dwarven master smith
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Age:* late twenties
*Personality traits:* I work hard to be the best there is at my craft. I believe that anything worth  doing is worth doing right. I cant help itIm a perfectionist.
*Bonds:* I owe my guild a great debt for forging me into the person I am today.

Notes:
 Doesn't shy away from a good fight and can take quite a punch but doesn't like unnecessary violence.
 Loves his work and aspires to be the best in the craft.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thank you, that is brilliant! Pretty much spot on what I wanted. I particularly enjoyed the description of the parents and the scene where they found Alathiel.
> I would say possibly even better if it had maybe one more paragraph. Would the character go out into the world immediately, or would they need to do a little training/discovery of other abilities too before they felt ready? Genuinely not sure at the moment if it needs that or if it's a better story with him just setting out... Also, for some reason I found the villagers chanting 'be the light' slightly jarring - but this is incredibly subjective and I can't put my finger on why, particularly as I loved the build up of him muttering about it to psych himself up.
> Other things I very much enjoyed were the details like the name of the orc clan, and the closing of the guard's eyes before picking up his sword. Fantastic job, thank you again 😀


It was really my pleasure! I left it open at the end (did he immediately take off? Did he get training?) because, being Level 1, I didn't know how much detail you wanted in there in regards of how much experience he had. :) But I am very happy to hear you enjoyed it! While those I write for enjoy it - writing it is such a great joy (it honestly helps calm down the storm of creativity in my head by giving me something to focus on) - and when folks reply that they enjoy it... Really feels good!




> I'm looking forward to this. I never liked tieflings or warlocks, but by making it a character of the type I generally enjoy, I hope I can learn to love the combo.
> I'm pretty bad at warlocks, and have no idea how to keep the patron active in the story without having to go the stereotypical hyper-dramatic warlock backstory. Like I explained it to my girlfriend, each class does something a figher doesn't do. A fighter doesn't have to review and memorize his spells in the moring, a fighter doesn't have to stick to a code to stay on his diety's good side, a fighter doesn't have to pray to regain his powers in the morning.  Flavor wise I see each of the warlock's powers as an individual gift from his patron. Is the thing a warlock does a Raven type "azarath metrion zinthos" in order to invoke the gift? What is it? What does a warlock do that a fighter doesn't


Well hopefully here's to spinning up something you - and maybe the girlfriend - will both enjoy!




> Bookmarked the thread for later reading. Absolutely love your writing style! 
> I'm rather new to the rpg scene and D&D in general and have pretty much zero Imagination when it comes to stuff like this. I'd be super grateful if you could come up with something if you find the time.
> 
> *Forgotten Realms*
> *Name:* Morgan
> *Race:* Human
> *Class:* Forge Cleric of Gond
> *Background:* Clan Crafter (Smith) Was trained by a dwarven master smith
> *Alignment:* Neutral Good
> ...


Wonderful amount of detail to work off of! I do these as they come in (I think there's one before you) - but will try to knock this out today (or possibly tonight) for you! :)

And by all means - I welcome you - I welcome EVERYONE - to leave feedback on other backgrounds I've written for others - if you liked it, disliked it, liked a part, hated a part. Any and all feedback is welcome. :)

----------


## n00b

Dumont Castelle, Ghostwise Halfling, Circle of the Land Druid.  His father and mother were both adventurers previously and settled down to run a farm.  Although Dumont knew he didn't want to be a farmer he did have a love of plants so he became a Druid.  He uses his knowledge of plants (and animals) to cook wonderful meals.  He really sees himself as a Chef!  His ultimate desire is to find the recipe for Ambrosia to prepare for his nature goddess.  He is proficient in Cook's utensils, Herbalism Kit, and Poisoner's Kit (he does have a bit of a dark side).

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Bjarkmundur

> Well hopefully here's to spinning up something you - and maybe the girlfriend - will both enjoy!


I can't imagine the amount of time, work and effort is going into this :O

I'm looking forward to it. I'm also excited to see what you decide on regarding the Pact Blade. Is it a conjured weapon? Is it an heirloom connected to my Patron? Is it just an ability I can use on any weapon I wield?     --- stay tuned and find out, next time on Dice & Dragons!---

----------


## MrSol

> Wonderful amount of detail to work off of! I do these as they come in (I think there's one before you) - but will try to knock this out today (or possibly tonight) for you! :)
> 
> And by all means - I welcome you - I welcome EVERYONE - to leave feedback on other backgrounds I've written for others - if you liked it, disliked it, liked a part, hated a part. Any and all feedback is welcome. :)


Great, thank you! Very much looking forward to it!
Will definitely give some feedback once I get the time to read them. :)

----------


## dragonearth

I have a character that I really don't know what to do with as I have never made a person like him before. This is for a horror campaign
Race: Warforged
Class: Fighter
Background: Soldier
Level 3
He is a dexterity based ranged Battle Master.
Age is 84 ( not in Eberon)

----------


## moonfly7

So, I always write my own backstories, and this next character is no exception. In fact, he is a main character in a book I'm currently writing, having first been made for DND, transferred to a book, and then back to DND. But quite frankly, your an AMAZING author, and I would be honored if you would take a crack at Asterius Velo, I need to see how you interpret this.
Asterius velo: variant human
Class: Artificer (cannot cast spells in any way)
Hair and eye color: Brown
Subclass: artilerist
Asterius was born to a famous family of sorcerers, all known for their powerful magic.
 Asterius himself is a shy, soft spoken, and careful 16 year old who loves magic, he knows everything there is about magical theory, and he sees magic as beautiful and majestic. This might stem from the fact that he can't use a lick of it.

Asterius Velo was born without the ability to use any magic. After he had reached ten years of age, and could still no longer perform spells, even when sat down and taught them, he was disowned by his family, and tossed out with a small amount of money and told not to return until he could do magic "like a proper Velo".
Unbeknownst to either Asterius, or his parents, long ago in the Velo line, one of their ancestors made a deal with a great djinn, in exchange for djinn making their bloodline forever powerful in magic, the djinn would be able to absorb the magic potential of velos who met certain parameters(you decide what those are) these parameters don't come to pass often, maybe once in several hundred years, but when they do, that Velo is forever severed from magic, and, through no means can they ever, cast a single spell.

Fast forward to Asterius. Over the course of the years away from his family, he tries every possible way to gain magic, study, prayer, devotion, nature, and, against his better judgement, a warlock pact. None of these things worked. No matter what, Asterius would never be able to do the one thing he yearned to do, and never would he ever again be excepted by his family.
And then, one day, in his journey to find a way to do magic, he discovers artificery. As he studies this art, he realises, so long as he has spells stored in scrolls ahead of time, he can weave magic into items, he can take all of his knowledge, and finally use it.
So, thats Asterius Velo in a nutshell. A shy, bookish genius who wants only to be accepted. He's quiet, and he would prefer to stay unnoticed. Eventually, I think that he will realise (through help of his friends in the party when I finally play him) tgat he doesn't need acceptance from a family that through him out. He doesn't feel that way yet though.
So, please try to do this one, I can't wait to see what happens!

----------


## Tawmis

> Dumont Castelle, Ghostwise Halfling, Circle of the Land Druid.  His father and mother were both adventurers previously and settled down to run a farm.  Although Dumont knew he didn't want to be a farmer he did have a love of plants so he became a Druid.  He uses his knowledge of plants (and animals) to cook wonderful meals.  He really sees himself as a Chef!  His ultimate desire is to find the recipe for Ambrosia to prepare for his nature goddess.  He is proficient in Cook's utensils, Herbalism Kit, and Poisoner's Kit (he does have a bit of a dark side).
> 
> Thanks in advance!





> I have a character that I really don't know what to do with as I have never made a person like him before. This is for a horror campaign
> Race: Warforged
> Class: Fighter
> Background: Soldier
> Level 3
> He is a dexterity based ranged Battle Master.
> Age is 84 ( not in Eberon)





> So, I always write my own backstories, and this next character is no exception. In fact, he is a main character in a book I'm currently writing, having first been made for DND, transferred to a book, and then back to DND. But quite frankly, your an AMAZING author, and I would be honored if you would take a crack at Asterius Velo, I need to see how you interpret this.
> Asterius velo: variant human
> Class: Artificer (cannot cast spells in any way)
> Hair and eye color: Brown
> Subclass: artilerist


Yes! I will be honored to do all three of these! I have only a few in front - that I am going to sit down and do right now! And I'd be more than happy to take a swing at these. :)

----------


## DrowPiratRobrts

> I really enjoyed this...! I apologize for not focusing entirely on your character...
> I also wanted to show how lethal attacking Kobolds in general could be... So I had some fun there.
> I painted your Kobold with some intelligence... and tried to fit in everything you mentioned. :)
> Let me know if you liked it, hated it, what you may have liked or hated, what could be improved on, or any general feedback!
> Enjoy!
> ==============================
> 
> 
> The Greycloak Hills are my home...
> ...



This was great!  He's a little more intelligent than I had in mind, but I still love it.  Also, the description of that fight was perfect!  It's exactly why I want to play him and how I'll fight.

----------


## Tawmis

> Well since you're all cought up, finally I don't feel bad dropping this one off. 
> I managed to come up with a character but didn't manage to make it all away to backstory. Well, I sorta did, but it lacks the "one thing lead to another" narrative a true story has.
> 
> Tawmis, meet Barakas
> https://homebrewery.naturalcrit.com/share/ByZX13jRxr 
> http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...rlock-Redesign


First, my apologies! Work has been insane today! (I knew it would be - I had a bunch of training classes I had to - which lasted until 1pm... then it was back to back meetings)... Lunch I needed to walk away from my desk... but now, I sat down - between meetings... and decided Barakas and I would take a stroll through Waterdeep...
If there's anything I missed the mark on or that you don't like - feel free to let me know.
It was admittedly challenging writing a Warlock (Fiend Pack), whom you said you didn't want to be evil...
And that their "devil worship" would not be evil... so ... I left it open... with ... is it real, or is there a grander scheme that the Pillars of Light suspect...
What am I talking about? Well - read on! Again - please be honest - if you didn't like something, let me know! I can try to revisit it and get it closer to what you want.
=======================


Waterdeep is one of the most influent cities of Faerûn. The city was vastly known for its trading community, thanks to the merchant kingdoms in the nearby neighborhoods of Calimshan and the trades that came from the Inner Sea to the east. Many who walked in Waterdeep seemed to be in awe of the endless amounts of things that could be purchased. Unique items, never seen before, hung in the windows of shops, waiting to find a new home. This is what earned the city the title of The City of Splendors. Those native to Waterdeep also called it the Crown of the North, showing off their pride.

The surrounding population of Waterdeep had a population density of over 200 people per square mile, while more than 100,000 people called the city of Waterdeep home.

Most who knew visited Waterdeep would tell you the streets were clean and the guards patrolled the streets rigorously and viciously. Most of the people who would describe Waterdeep as such never ventured into the Southern Ward of Waterdeep.

Here, where I called it home, there was mud that lay thick on the streets. Mud that seemed to desperately cling to your boots in an effort to pull them from your feet as you walked.

My name is Barakas and I am one  of many  Tieflings who call the Southern Ward home. But just because theres mud and muck, does not mean one is living an unhappy life. The Southern Ward is also home to the Jade Dancer  famous for the dancing statue. The Moon Sphere is also in the Southern Ward, celebrated every full moon.

If youre looking for a drink and have a score to settle  The Full Cup tavern would be your place of choice. The Spouting Fish was also popular, but fights were typically not tolerated there. I have always preferred the Red Gauntlet. It was quiet, dim, and the place to go to lose yourself in your thoughts.

One might think because I was a Tiefling, I was sitting here, brooding because of my heritage or because I wasnt rich. Honestly, that was the furthest from the truth. I understand that theres a general distrust  possibly even hatred  of Tieflings. I get it. You see someone with horns on their head and a tail, you instantly see some devil standing before you.

I enjoy people even if they give me odd looks. I am comfortable with who I am and care nothing if theyre afraid of me or hate me. I see it as a challenge to prove I should not be feared. I know the fact that in one of these run-down homes, weve converted it to the Church of Mythia. People took great discomfort with it, because Mythia was a Marilith  a female demon, with six arms, and a serpentine body, notoriously known for being evil. But Mythia was different. After all, humans vary from evil and good  can a demon not be reformed? Mythia always spoke to us in ways of helping others accept our appearance. I had taken a great interest in Mythia and her teachings and had made a pact with her, to lawfully server her, in exchange for knowledge and power that she could bestow upon me.

There were others  especially the religious ones  who claimed Mythia being a demon, that she had been manipulating us. Lying to us. And that she had some other grand scheme that she was launching. This had brought us in conflict, from time to time, against a religious sect in Southern Ward known as The Pillar of Light.

Typically, they would simply protest outside of our Church and from time to time, fists were thrown, but never more than that. We never bothered protesting against the Pillar of Light, because we believed they were entitled to believe what they wanted, so long as they did not invoke harm on others. 

Eighteen seasons had passed since my birth  and at my Ceremony of Ascension  thing had changed drastically. There had been shouting outside, then screams  and before I could understand what had happened  humans were charging inside of our Church and throwing torches down. I watched as they viciously knocked over my family, my people. They were not looking to kill anyone  they simply wanted to burn the Church down because they believed it represented evil.

I heard her voice in my head suddenly, Stop them.

Instinctively I reached for a scimitar that was hanging on a wall  and felt her energy coursing through me as a thick, black, liquid seemed to surround the blade, with bursts of purple, sparkling energy. Though I had not really used a scimitar in the past, I felt as if I was one with the blade, and that perhaps she was guiding me. My strikes were all non-fatal  in truth, I had only wanted to drive them away.

Since none of them had weapons, they exchanged nervous glances and quickly turned and fled, the Church already burning. Others in the Southern Ward all rushed out to assist in putting out the fires. Despite their distrust of Tieflings, and even the one we followed and had made a pact with, most people knew we never did any harm  and that we had not deserved this.

In the hour of desperation, as we tried to save our Church, the people had come together. Tomorrow, old suspicious and prejudice would surly arise  but on this night  we were united. I looked at the scimitar in my hand again  the black liquid faded. The scimitar was the weapon of the Marilith and Mythia was no different.

Most of the Church could not be saved. The following morning the sky smelled of ash as I stared at the charred remains of our Church.

Show the world, I heard her voice again, that we are not evil. Go. Make them believe.

I looked down at the scimitar in my hand and realized, I had not let it go all night

----------


## Tawmis

> Bookmarked the thread for later reading. Absolutely love your writing style! 
> I'm rather new to the rpg scene and D&D in general and have pretty much zero Imagination when it comes to stuff like this. I'd be super grateful if you could come up with something if you find the time.
> 
> *Forgotten Realms*
> *Name:* Morgan
> *Race:* Human
> *Class:* Forge Cleric of Gond
> *Background:* Clan Crafter (Smith) Was trained by a dwarven master smith
> *Alignment:* Neutral Good
> ...


Had a lot of fun with this one - I feel like the "mother" your character lands with - may steal a bit of the show at the end...
And since you put no surname with your character... I actually stuck with it and explained it...
As always, please share ANY feedback - what you like, hated, enjoyed immensely, what worked, what could be re-worked... Things I miss the mark on, I can loop back and try to fix!
Please enjoy!
===============================================
Nestled between the Thunder Peaks, the town of Winterhaven often found itself under attack by Kobolds and Goblins. My parents  Mason and Lauren  tried their best to survive. My father had a small farm while my mother worked on leather.

The day came when a goblin by the name of Daruk Split-eye had united the goblins and kobolds of Thunder Peaks and launched a unified attack against Winterhaven. The guards of Winterhaven consisted of farmers who had taken up arms only when necessary or if there were adventurers passing through. On this night, with no moon or stars in the skies, Daruk led his minions into Winterhaven quietly, rather than screaming and charging down the mountain side as they had traditionally done in the past, which normally provided ample warning to be ready for the attack.

The goblins and kobolds had killed several people before the screams began alarming people that something was wrong. My father awakened my mother, who had been cuddling with me  as I was only just born seven days ago. The same day a quake had sent several rocks tumbling against Winterhavens side wall.

We must go, he whispered as he pulled her to her feet. He peered out the window cautiously and saw several goblins and kobolds moving in the darkness. He quickly pressed himself against the wall, his heart pounding in his chest.

Whats going on? she whispered fearfully.

Goblins and kobolds, my father had replied.

Together? she asked surprised.

He simply nodded in silence. They crouched beneath the window and made their way for the door. Just then, the door had been kicked down and two goblins peered inside  their short swords seemingly made of shadows on this starless night. My father quickly shoved the door closed, stunning both goblins as it slammed into them.

Pulling on my mothers hand, they fled out of the home, with my mother clinging to me.

Get them! Daruk Split-eye had yelled, standing on a stone, commanding his forces from above.

Dont look back, my father yelled as they tried to run for the towns gated entrance to escape. The entrance, however, was littered with goblins and kobolds looting the dead that they had slain near the gate.

The back gate will likely be blocked as well, my mother cried.

The side, my father suddenly said.

The side? Theres a wall all the way around, my mother replied, fearful as they began running for the northern wall.

The day our son was born, my father was wheezing. The quake.

The hole in the wall! Theyve not fixed it! my mother shouted excitedly.

Just as he had remembered  the large stone that had tumbled through the northern wall was still there, as they had not figured out how to move the large rock. He helped my mother climb up but could not climb up himself. She kneeled down, Give me your hand!

No, he said, smiling at her knowingly. My journey ends here. You must go. Take our son. He must live. He reached down and picked up a large branch that had fallen from one of the sundered trees from the rockslide.

I will not leave you, she could not contain her tears as she saw goblins and kobolds rushing to them from her advantage.

Do not condemn out son to death, he smiled. If I am to die tonight, let it be defending you and our son, so that you both might live another day.

 I cant! she cried.

You must! He turned and faced the slowly approaching goblins. Now go! he shouted as he swung the thick branch. She waited, watched for a moment, as the goblins continued to lunge at him and he kept them at bay  having the length of the branch that exceeded the length of the goblins blade.

Move! a goblins voice shouted in guttural Common. The sound had caught her attention  and she saw Daruk Split-eye walking through the gathered goblins and kobolds who parted the way. My father gripped the branch nervously as Daruk Split-eye walked towards him fearlessly. My father swung the branch and Daruk Split-eye ducked under the clumsy swing, plunging his short sword deep into my fathers chest. My father collapsed, wordlessly.

Daruk Split-eye looked up at my mother and smiled. He commanded the other goblins and kobolds the climb one another until they had formed a pile that Daruk Split-eye could easily climb. My mother frantically continued to climb the mountain, sobbing out of fear of my fate, and having witnessed the death of the man shed loved for thirty years at the hands of the very goblin that was eagerly pursuing her up the northern mountain side of the Thunder Peaks. She cried loudly as Daruk Split-eye gained on her, since she had to avoiding crushing my skull as she climbed against the jagged stones.

She whispered, I am so sorry, as she came to a stop, stroking my infant hairs on my head. I am so very sorry. She removed a necklace she had made by a Dwarven merchant in Winterhaven two days after Id been born that simply had the name of my father, my mother, and myself.

Suddenly a rock moved and a dwarf stand with his hand extended. Come with me, he barked. Just as my mother moved to stand, Daruk Split-eye grabbed her ankle. Her eyes opened wide in terror. Take my son! she screamed and threw me into the arms of the Dwarf, who suddenly stepped forward to catch me. She continued to kick and push at Daruk Split-eye, to delay him  but the goblin eventually bested my mother, bringing his short sword to her throat. Daruk Split-eye stared at the Dwarf holding the child and growled, Not yet. But the day will come where I will lead my army against you and your people. And with that, Daruk Split-eye turned away and began descending down towards Winterhaven again.

Thats the story Hougrain Bloodmaul told me. I touched the necklace I wore around my neck  the only thing I had from my parents  and the sole reason I knew their first name but not their surname  or even my own for that matter.

My name is Morgan and I have spent twenty years being raised by Dwarves who felt it was their place to raise me  the request of a dying mother was undeniable. Hougrain had become my father for all intents and purposes and his wife, a lovely Dwarven woman named Ellastar was my mother. Hougrain seemed to run the house if you looked at it from the inside out; but having grown up with them, when Ellastar put her foot down, Hougrain knew the fight was over, and typically mumbled into his beard something about he was trying to explain it how she had said, but just hadnt said it correctly.

Hougrain was a devote follower of Grond and as such, he showed me the Church and how they gave their Dwarven God praise. He had never expected me to accept it as my own since I was human; but not only had I accepted Grond as my god, but I also took an interest in working the forge  something Hougrain was very well known for in the Dwarven Community of Thunder Peaks.

Perhaps because I was human and among the Dwarves  though they all loved me and accepted me and appreciated me  I had always felt I had to push myself a little longer, a little harder, than anyone else. When Hougrain stopped for the night in the forge, drenched in sweat, arms screaming in pain, I would push myself for another two hours  or until my mother, Ellastar came into the forge to yell at me that my dinner was getting cold.

I asked about Daruk Split-eye from time to time, but the Dwarves of the Thunder Peaks rarely ventured outside  and thus had little in the ways of encountering goblins or kobolds. Only the occasional Goblin or Kobold that might be taking shelter from a storm and accidently find an access panel did the Dwarves deal with them.

I began to wonder what the world outside was like. Not that I was eternally thankful for the love, time and skills the Dwarves had shown me  but sitting at dinner and being the tallest person was beginning to feel awkward (despite their protests that they actually enjoyed seeing me!). I began to wonder how other humans lived and Hougrain had told me about Elves (Magic folk! Ellastar would add. Cant trust them!), Tieflings (Demon Blood! she would shake her head, Cant trust them!), Aasimir (Touched by angels? shed scoff, More like touched in the head if you know what I mean!) and other such people that walked the world.

I wanted to take what I heard learned  from the forge to the love Id been shown  and take it to the world outside.

----------


## Tawmis

> Dumont Castelle, Ghostwise Halfling, Circle of the Land Druid.  His father and mother were both adventurers previously and settled down to run a farm.  Although Dumont knew he didn't want to be a farmer he did have a love of plants so he became a Druid.  He uses his knowledge of plants (and animals) to cook wonderful meals.  He really sees himself as a Chef!  His ultimate desire is to find the recipe for Ambrosia to prepare for his nature goddess.  He is proficient in Cook's utensils, Herbalism Kit, and Poisoner's Kit (he does have a bit of a dark side).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Lord, I had fun with this one. This is one where I also created a sister for you - to originally show the power of the Ghostwise (of speaking telepathically), but as I continued to write, the dynamic between your character and hers just bloomed... and I love how it came out. I, however, may have missed the mark on what you wanted... but I tried to hit all the notes you mentioned. Please let me know if it's good or not - or if you want something redone, or whatever! Honestly, even though I enjoyed writing (really I enjoy doing all of these, as I feel honored to be asked to walk in everyone's character shoes, if you will) - but I am more than willing to revisit and change things up if I missed something. :)
================================
What do you think father will think when you tell him? I heard her voice speaking directly into my mind.

Her name was Dyram Castelle and she was my older sister. We moved through the forest quietly as I spoke telepathically to her, I dont think father or mother will have much room to say anything, really, I countered. They were both adventurers before settling down.

Yes, but our kind does not typically go out into the world, she countered. Mother and father were an exception  and frowned upon by the Clan.

The Clan-Splan, I signed mentally to my sister. The Clan can think what they want. Father and mother can think what they want. Ive made up my mind.

My parents Aruk and Cerena Castelle had both done what our Clan considered the unthinkable. They had gone out to explore the world and become adventurers. After some small success and their curiosity sedated, they returned to the Clan. The Clan had shunned us until my sister was born and suddenly the Clan was forgiving of my parents.

Do you plan on finding someone to wed? I heard my sister speak into my mind, as if she could read my mind. As a Ghostwise Halfling our people were able to speak to one another telepathically within short ranges, and though my sister and I were not twins, we shared an unbreakable bond that sometimes allowed us to seemingly skim the most dominate thoughts. 

Both my sister were raised close to the Clan who taught us both the ways of the Land. While I continued the ways of learning the land, my sister who had a mischievous side to her, took to learning to fight and defend, in the event someone dared raid our hidden homeland. She had no interest in learning how to read plants, animals, or to check for signs of sickness. All the while, I wanted to better understand how someone might poison the land  or even an animal or person  so I took a vested interest in learning more about poison. Initially it had been to better counteract poison, but I was admittedly amazed at how so many plants could be used to produce poison.

My sister gestured to me and snapped me out of my thoughts. The boar we had been tracking for an hour had finally stopped in a clearing and began feasting on the grass. My sister launched an arrow directly to the back of the neck, instantly killing it. The boar felt no pain. We jumped down from the tree and approached the kill. She looked at me, There you go.

What do you mean there you go, I said. Youre the one who killed it, I pointed out.

I killed it for you, she emphasized, because youre obsessed with becoming this world renowned cook.

World renowned Chef, I corrected.

Is there really a difference, she sighed, exasperated (as Ive corrected more than several times in the years weve been growing up). Because regardless whether its cook or chef, its something you wanted so you can carry it.

She slung her bow over her shoulder and began to walk away, leaving me standing next to the boar. Youre so rude, I signed. I am going to get blood all over my new leathers.

Shouldnt have worn your new leathers, she retorted as she continued to walk away and say, and not my problem.

I heaved a deep sigh and picked up the boar and began dragging it back.


You cant! my mother barked at me as I stirred the stew in the pot. (Stew, that I might add, smelled rather amazing!)

You and father did, I shrugged tasting the stew. (Just as I had expected! Perfect! Im pretty sure I only know how to make this stew flawlessly!)

For what purpose do you want to go out there  into the world? my mother wrung her hands.

Same reason you and father did, I answered matter-of-factly. To see the world, experience new things, and to cook the perfect Ambrosia for Yondalla.

My mother started to say something, she blinked repeatedly as if she were having a seizure (as a side note  its the same look those that get poisoned by a small dose of Thistle Weed look like), before stammering, Ambrosia for Yondalla?

Yes! I said, as if it were obvious. I have cooked here for our family  even the Clan. Everyone says the same thing! I am the best cook theyve ever known! But theres one person  one being who I truly want to ask if its as good as I  and everyone else!  thinks it is! Yondolla would speak true!

How do you even plan to do this? my mother collapsed into her chair.

You and father used to mention Cleric Temples out in the world, I replied. I could go to one of hers and present my Ambrosia at the feet of her statue and see if she responds. Also, I stirred the stew a few more times before moving the pot off of the fire, the supplies I have in regards to meat and plants is limited to this forest. From what youve told me there are all kinds of other plants and animals out there in the world beyond our woods. What if adding some of that into my food makes it even better than it is now?

Your father will never let you go, my mother whispered.

Thats why I am not going to tell him, I smiled. And neither are you.

Does your sister know? my mother asked.

She does, I nodded. Shes known for weeks.

Weeks! my mother exclaimed. You two are bound. Is she going with you?

No, I shook my head. I definitely wouldnt want her tagging along.

That night dinner was tense and quiet with frequent inquiries from my father wondering why everyone was acting so weird. (He had wondered, one by one, if he had missed the anniversary of one of our births, or perhaps the anniversary of he and my mothers ceremony of bonding). Truth was, no one wanted to say anything for fear of breaking and telling the truth.

That night I snuck out of our home and jumped out of the window to the floor below. I was started by my sister standing there, leaning against the tree.

Take this, she said, thrusting something into my hand.

I opened my hand and looked. A compass? Whats this for? I asked looking at her.

So one day, you can find your way back home to us, she said, then hugged me. I could hear her crying.

----------


## Tawmis

> I have a character that I really don't know what to do with as I have never made a person like him before. This is for a horror campaign
> Race: Warforged
> Class: Fighter
> Background: Soldier
> Level 3
> He is a dexterity based ranged Battle Master.
> Age is 84 ( not in Eberon)


OK - so you have him at 84 years old (and good thing you put not in Eberon, because I know zilch about that campaign setting)... Now the story essentially ends with his birth - but it's easily believable that his "objectives" (mentioned in the story) have had him wandering around, attempting to complete it for the last 84 years!
I enjoyed writing this - because it was different. You mentioned the horror campaign, so I thought of Ravenloft type setting and worked from that mindset.
I've never really written any horror stuff myself... a few short story challenges here and there... and I don't feel like this was so much a horror story - but the birth of your character... and why and how he came to be - but with an emphasis that it's a dark world he lives in...
As always, feedback is appreciated! Whether good or bad, what I got right, what I got wrong, same old song and dance as the others. :)
==================================
There is no reason to fear the dark, until the darkness blinks at you.
- Tarik Moonstrider

The War of the Misthunters is legendary and tragic.

There had been a family that had taken up residence near Urentor, the main city on this side of the continent. Things seemed normal at first  but then people began to vanish. Concern grew and adventurers were hired to find out what had been going on. Some of those adventurers were found, years later, wandering aimlessly, their very mind stripped from them. The others were assumed to have been dead.

The family that moved near Urentor were called the Vanshin family. Perhaps that should have been the first clue, since the name  in ancient tongues literally meant born from darkness. When a lynch party had formed and marched towards the Vanshin manor, they were greeted by undead  some of which were still recognizable as adventurers who had been employed to investigate what had been going on.

The few that had managed to escape the horrors of the undead returned to Urentor with the news. The Council immediately convened about what was to be done. But before the Council could decide, pounding came from the Chamber Doors. Allar was the one who answered it  and was surprised to see several of the people who had gone missing weeks ago standing at the door, wounded and bleeding. By the gods! he exclaimed. Come in! Come in! Before they come!

And those fatal words of granting the vampire spawns permission to enter  eight creatures now turned by the Vanshin family burst into the Council chambers and tore apart each and every person inside, leaving nothing but blood and body parts, before moving throughout the town to continue the same ruse and gain entrance to the residence of unsuspecting villagers of Urentor.

The City Guard managed to slay several of the vampire spawns, driving the others back to the manor. Assaults on Vanshins Manor typically left more undead to be used against the town of Urentor in the form of zombies, ghouls, or ghasts. 

Tarik Moonstrider was a wizard who had dabbled into Necromancy in secrecy  but it was not to create undead, but to expand his own human life. As such he had made pacts with demons, devils, angels and gods. He knew why the Vanshin were here they had actively been hunting him for over a hundred years. His knowledge of the afterlife and how to cheat it had caught the interest of the Vanshin who were vampires that sought to seek in daylight.

This was not because they had missed the feeling of the sun on their pale skin. This was because this would allow them to hunt for human food during the daylight and be stripped of the weakness wrought to vampires by their nature.

Tarik might have considered helping the Vanshin in the beginning, many, many, many years ago. The problem was the Vanshin had, unknowingly  before they were even aware of who Tarik was  killed and turned Tariks daughter into a vampire spawn.

Tarik had captured his daughter  and using the knowledge had gained  had managed to find a way to reverse the Vampirism. When the chord was severed between Tariks daughter and Nev Vanshin  the eldest of the Vanshin knew something was different. He had not sensed her death, as he had the others. He could still see through her eyes and hear all she heard, but he could no longer control her. As the weeks progressed she began to have bursts of violence and anger that had been completely irrational. Her need for raw meat increased as the weeks went on. Within a year, she was completely feral incapable of thought and Tarik knew what had to be done.

And now the Vanshin had caught up with him here in Urentor.

Tarik had expected this day to come and down in the tower he had worked vigorously on something he had spent years researching.

And now it was ready.

He could hear the Vanshin howling outside of his tower. That meant almost everyone  if not everyone  in Urentor was dead. The Vanshin rarely made their own presence known, relying instead on their charmed minions or the undead which theyd created.

From the basement, Tarik shouted, Damn you Vanshin! Damn all of your souls to the planes of Hades! May they be ripped and torn and sent to every corner of Hell. If you think you can take me  then lets end this tonight! I grow tired of running! This old bones will fight here and now  and one way or the other  this ends for me! So come in! Come in and find me in the basement!

Tarik heard the door explode upstairs  and it sounded like a million bats screaming with excitement as they came into the tower. Nev Vanshin himself walked down the stairs, his cloak pulled tightly around him. He was extremely attractive, forever potentially looking as if he were a young twenty five year old human, when in truth hed live nearly five hundred years.

I dont want to kill you, Tarik, he said. I wont even turn you. Just tell us what you know about reversing this undeath.

Tarik smiled. There is no reason to fear the dark, until the darkness blinks at you.

That was the moment of my birth.

I am not human.

I am the only weapon that can fight the Vanshin.

I am Warforged. Created to fight.

The command Tarik uttered - There is no reason to fear the dark, until the darkness blinks at you- activated me and set into motion the two primary objectives.

First  Kill Tarik.
I turned and grabbed the very man who forged me and snapped his neck.

Nev Vanshin howled in fury. No!

Objective two kicked in  Destroy the Vanshin.
Objective three  Destroy all undead.

Immediately I lunged for Nev Vanshin who immediately realized the danger he was in and shouted, Retreat! Everyone out!

I had managed to grab his cloak, but he ripped it off from his neck and turned to mist and fled. I had knowledge that Tarik had plugged into me  I knew where the Vanshin Manor was and immediately marched there. The undead perished at my hands as I reached the front door and smashed it in. I searched the entire manor but the Vanshin had fled.

Objective two  Destroy the Vanshin.

I will walk this world until the generations of the Vanshin have all been destroyed.

In between  Objective Three would be active  any and all undead must be destroyed.

----------


## MrSol

> Had a lot of fun with this one - I feel like the "mother" your character lands with - may steal a bit of the show at the end...
> And since you put no surname with your character... I actually stuck with it and explained it...
> As always, please share ANY feedback - what you like, hated, enjoyed immensely, what worked, what could be re-worked... Things I miss the mark on, I can loop back and try to fix!
> Please enjoy!


Holy Hell man! Gave me goosebumps! I cant imagine how much work you put into these things. I seriously appreciate it. 

 I especially like the relationship between his dwarven parents and him. The mother is just like what I would imagine a dwarven mom would be like. I feel like he will occasionally hear her voice in the back of his head: "You be careful now. Cant trust those Mere-folk. Breathing water! Unnatural." 
Really like his Father too. Seems like the kind of person who would enjoy teaching his son what his father taught him, before him and his father before him and his father before him and so on. 
Great Idea with the names btw, nice touch.
Also really liked the goblin and kobold raid and the necklace. They give good plothooks for later in the campaign that can be expanded on infinitely. My DM is going to love that.

Only thing I would add/expand upon (didn't mention this in the prompt so totally my fault):
I imagined Morgan having a made a bit of name for himself after he left home, as a smith of some skill. Not world famous by any means. Usually smiths in medium to large cities would recognize his makers mark or name. If they don't, they definitely know his fathers.

----------


## Tawmis

> Holy Hell man! Gave me goosebumps! I cant imagine how much work you put into these things. I seriously appreciate it. 
>  I especially like the relationship between his dwarven parents and him. The mother is just like what I would imagine a dwarven mom would be like. I feel like he will occasionally hear her voice in the back of his head: "You be careful now. Cant trust those Mere-folk. Breathing water! Unnatural." 
> Really like his Father too. Seems like the kind of person who would enjoy teaching his son what his father taught him, before him and his father before him and his father before him and so on. 
> Great Idea with the names btw, nice touch.
> Also really liked the goblin and kobold raid and the necklace. They give good plothooks for later in the campaign that can be expanded on infinitely. My DM is going to love that.
> Only thing I would add/expand upon (didn't mention this in the prompt so totally my fault):
> I imagined Morgan having a made a bit of name for himself after he left home, as a smith of some skill. Not world famous by any means. Usually smiths in medium to large cities would recognize his makers mark or name. If they don't, they definitely know his fathers.


SO glad you liked it - because that one literally just started writing itself as soon as the idea of a Kobold/Goblin siege led by a goblin chief...!
And the Dwarf mother literally... I didn't even write her lines.
She was in my head telling me what she was saying and I was just jotting it down for her!

As for the part about making a name for himself, I wasn't sure where you were (in the campaign itself) so I didn't want to take too many liberties and say he had left the Dwarves and made a name for himself... Wanted to open that door to just say, "What was out there?"

But you could easily explain that he went out into the world, to see what was out there - and the way he paid for rooms, food, horses, is by doing smith work around the various towns he had hit, and thus made a name for himself.

----------


## Tawmis

> So, I always write my own backstories, and this next character is no exception. In fact, he is a main character in a book I'm currently writing, having first been made for DND, transferred to a book, and then back to DND. But quite frankly, your an AMAZING author, and I would be honored if you would take a crack at Asterius Velo, I need to see how you interpret this.
> Asterius velo: variant human
> Class: Artificer (cannot cast spells in any way)
> Hair and eye color: Brown
> Subclass: artilerist
> Asterius was born to a famous family of sorcerers, all known for their powerful magic.
>  Asterius himself is a shy, soft spoken, and careful 16 year old who loves magic, he knows everything there is about magical theory, and he sees magic as beautiful and majestic. This might stem from the fact that he can't use a lick of it.
> 
> Asterius Velo was born without the ability to use any magic. After he had reached ten years of age, and could still no longer perform spells, even when sat down and taught them, he was disowned by his family, and tossed out with a small amount of money and told not to return until he could do magic "like a proper Velo".
> ...


Moony - I don't know if I can do anything to enhance your story - if you're already putting into a novel type format.
But I do enjoy the Arabian Knights setting - which I sort of envisioned with the deal with the Djinn ... and that part of the story - and how it leads up to it, I really enjoyed!
So a lot of this is primarily the build up to how the power comes to Asterius' family - and how he is somehow not born with it...
I do come up with a reason as to why it happens... it may or may not work with your story.
Please give me any feedback - this was a little bit nerve wracking (in a good way) because you had said you were already doing a story - then you asked me to write something, so I was always worried I'd be stepping on toes. :)
So please give feedback as to what you liked, didn't like, what worked, what didn't work - I'd love to hear it!
=========================================
The Forgotten Sands.

Cursed lands for many reasons and the stories that surround the Forgotten Sands are countless. Some say that the Forgotten Sands stretch forever west with no end, and may actually be an entrance to the Plane of Earth. Others claim that spending more than an hour in the Forgotten Sands, you will lose your way  and that no matter the direction you go, within the next hour you will see your own footprints in the sand, as if you were walking in a circle. Some even say that in the Forgotten Sands, even the moon and stars hide away, for fear of being lost, and that only the sun has the courage to continue to shine there.

Several hundred years ago, a man, desperate to die by the name of Dorin Velo stared at the edge of the Forgotten Sands and took in a deep breath. Dorin had lost the woman whom he had spent his years attempting to court only to have her give her hand in marriage to someone Dorin had considered an arch-enemy, a vile human named Oken Brotar. Sarealia, the woman whom Dorin had loved had been attracted to Oken simply because he was everything her father detested, and having spent her years under his control, Oken offered her the freedom to do whatever she wanted with someone her father despised.

This was foolish  and Dorin knew this. Losing her love was not worth dying for  especially the slow, anguishing deaths that the Forgotten Sands were said to offer for the foolish who set foot and begin walking west, into the endless sand dunes.

But the ale that Dorin had drunk at the Scorpion Tails Tavern had given him the liquid courage to proceed. He took one step and thought, Its not too late. He took his second step, and repeated the same thought. Each step forward, he had the same thought. On his seventy step, just after he had that thought, he turned around and saw only barren wastelands. In every direction it was like looking in a mirror  endless dunes of sand, and a scorching sun that seemed to be eager to kill him.

The sun never seemed to set, nor did the mercy of night. For what seemed like days he walked, before stumbling down to his knees and crawling. The hot sands burned the flesh on the palm of his hands until he could no longer feel. Each time he had believed death had come for him, he seemed to awaken. He then realized he could not die here because his hatred of Oken burned just as bright as the sun.

The liquid courage had been burned from his body long ago; and the days or weeks he had been trapped in the Forgotten Sands had made it so his flesh clung tightly to his bones, and still he would not die.

Then he saw something different  an enormous pillar in the center of the sand. He crawled for it, desperate that it might have food, water or even shelter. When he reached it  he found a beautifully carved door over eighteen feet. Ancient text that he could not read had been scrawled all over it. It was odd (or perhaps his mind was leaving him now), but Dorin had studied ancient texts all of his life and he did not recognize any of the words and could not even begin to guess what race might have scrawled these words.

Too far gone to care if it was a warning, Dorin pushed the door open  and what he saw inside stole his breath away. While the tower was no more than twenty feet wide; inside the tower seemed to stretch sixty feet in every direction and was lavishly decorated. A large circular table sat in the middle of this gigantic room  and a vase with similar writing as the door sat in the center of that table.

He was drawn to the blue vial in the center  and as he reached for it thinking it might be an enchanted bottle of water  he heard as voice in his head as soon as he touched it.

Break the rune at the top of this bottle and I shall grant you powers you can not believe. It had been a males voice  and Dorin believed sincerely he was going mad  and that this was all just an elaborate mirage before his final death. But then the voice said, If I am just a mirage, what fear do you have of breaking the seal?

Dorin tilted the bottle and saw a rune at the top of the bottle.

Unimaginable power? Dorin asked the mysterious voice.

Unimaginable, the voice repeated. I will bless your bloodline with magic.

Magic? Dorin inquired. He had heard of the Wizards of the world, most of whom did not survive the tests of learning their mystical arts. Can you bend time, if you are so powerful?

To a degree, the voice replied. But not far into the past. But such a thing would cost you, if I am to give you magic and put you into the past.

What cost? Dorin asked looking about to see if he could see who was speaking to him.

When I find the ones who imprisoned me, the line shall be broke, and I will call on my magic that I bestow upon you, to be returned to me, the voice said.

When will I know when that happens? Could it be as soon as I let you out? I asked.

I can scan the edges of your mind and see that those who imprisoned me also cursed the lands I once lived in, the voice said. If I am to give you most of my power, I will require what little I retain to escape these lands and track them down. It could be months, years, even centuries before I find them  because I have been trapped here for over two thousand years.

That hardly seemed feasible in Dorins mind. History barely went back that far. Still Dorin had only one thing in mind  his goal was short sighted  to get magic and be placed in the past so that he can impress Sarealia and take her hand as his own before Oken takes it. Whatever happened after that did not matter.

He smeared his thumb across the rune on the top and the room filled with a blue mist that emitted from the bottle he was holding. The mist took the figure of a floating man with blue skin, a large, dark blue beard, piercing red eyes, an elaborate vest like nothing Dorin had ever seen before, with beautiful silk pants that ended in a misty blue mist. The figure drew his scimitar and said, My name is Dinfar  and you have freed me mortal. Per our agreement, he tapped his scimitar on Dorins shoulder, and suddenly Dorin threw his head back and screamed as unimaginable power  just as he had been promised  coursed through him. Dorin looked up at Dinfar, and now his own eyes glowed red. I see in your mind where you want to go. Remember, your bloodline will be blessed with this magic  but the time may come when I find those who had imprisoned me and I take these powers back, forever.

Yes, yes, Dorin nodded. Send me back.

Dorin was sent back three weeks before he knew Oken had met Sarealia  and for a brief moment he was in two places at once  as he saw himself dropping off Sarealia after one of the fine dinners he had taken her too in hopes of winning her heart. But then he saw that she closed the door, peered out the window and had watched until he was gone, before opening the door and running outside again. He followed her around to the rose garden where none other than Oken had been hiding and waiting for her. He watched with unbridled fury as the two engaged in passionate love making. She had been seeing Oken for weeks then before he made his presence publically known! She had been sleeping with Oken while Dorin had foolishly been trying to court her. He never had a chance. There was only one way to fix this now.

Dorin had watched Oken to learn his habits for the next few days. Each night he waited for Sarealia to sneak out and meet her in the rose garden so that they could enjoy each others passionate embrace. Then he would walk to the Sandstone Tavern and get a drink. It was there, one day before Oken would propose to Sarealia that Dorin ambushed him and using his magic he had been given, incinerated him so that only ashes remained.

Sarealia was devastated, especially as Dorin consoled her, explaining he had seen Oken riding away, saying something about another notch on the saddle. Dorin patiently waited and proposed to her several months later. He silently forgave her for all she had done with Oken  all that mattered was that she was finally his.

Their marriage had been a loveless one; as he soon began to grow bitter seeing that she was still sad about Oken and that she would sometimes stare out the window, awaiting his return. Despite their loveless marriage, she bore two children  a son and a daughter  both of which were born with great powers.

Generations of Velo were born with this innate magic surging in their bodies. The history of their power made them prominent people. Everywhere they went they were recognized for the sheer power they possessed.

Then Asterius Velo was born, and by the age of five  when the signs of magic typically presented itself - Asterius Velo appeared to be a normal child, stripped of any potential for magic. His parents were furious and sent him to Wizardry towers to see if they could help him unlock the magic that was clearly destined to be in his blood. After all it had been over sixteen generations of Velo born with magic  why would Asterius not have such power?

Still, despite intense  and sometimes abusive  weeks at the Wizardry towers, Asterius showed no signs of magic. By the age of sixteen, the timid, shy, soften spoken boy whose brown hair and brown eyes had made him seem so normal. All of his family had Awakened Eyes as they called it by the age of ten  when the magic truly surged in them. But Asterius had no such eyes and no such magic.

Whispers among the family wondered if Asterius was perhaps cursed  so off to warlocks and sorcerers who committed excruciating tests on him to awaken the magic in him  all for naught. The years of his familys obsession with Asterius possessing magic had made him sincerely interested  he wanted it because his family wanted him to have it. He also wanted it because he had seen what others in his family could do with it.

Several months before seventeen seasons had passed, Asterius parents  Taneer and Ionna gave him a small bag of gold and told him to do the family a favor and disappear forever if you cant learn to do magic like a proper Velo.

Stunned to have been asked to disappear from his family, Asterius left and eventually found a library where he often slept (safer, he discovered than sleeping in the streets, where he had been robbed several times). In the great library he found an ancient tome that spoke of making pacts with demons. Desperate to regain his familys love, one night  just outside city limits, he repeated the spell of summoning a Vrock demon  which appeared, made an accord to give him power in exchange for his soul, which Asterius gladly agreed to. However, much to the surprise of the Vrock demon  nothing the demon could do invoked magic within Asterius  and so the Vrock was forced to decline the offer and leave.

Asterius was shattered.

Perhaps if he found some adventurers  he could go with them  and through their travels learn more about the world  and perhaps find a way to break this curse that has somehow clearly been bestowed upon him

----------


## moonfly7

> Moony - I don't know if I can do anything to enhance your story - if you're already putting into a novel type format.
> But I do enjoy the Arabian Knights setting - which I sort of envisioned with the deal with the Djinn ... and that part of the story - and how it leads up to it, I really enjoyed!
> So a lot of this is primarily the build up to how the power comes to Asterius' family - and how he is somehow not born with it...
> I do come up with a reason as to why it happens... it may or may not work with your story.
> Please give me any feedback - this was a little bit nerve wracking (in a good way) because you had said you were already doing a story - then you asked me to write something, so I was always worried I'd be stepping on toes. :)
> So please give feedback as to what you liked, didn't like, what worked, what didn't work - I'd love to hear it!
> =========================================


so, first things first: that was amazing! I love the work you did with Dorin, and the link you made between Asterius's eyes and magic? Perfect. Now, to asage ypur previous fears, this is DND Asterius, slightly different from book Asterius. Also, have you been sneaking into my house and reading my novel?????
Because in that, Asterius is raised in a great, magical library, where he researches magic.
Anyways, accusations of house breaking aside, this is amazing. I absolutly love this. I am totally using it for the DND backstory for him.
The only thing that I wpuld say is I have no Idea how he first gets into Artificery, my DM doesn't either. If you ever get free time and happen to come up with that, I'll be greatful. But feel like you have too!!!! This stuff is awesome enough on its own!

----------


## Tawmis

> so, first things first: that was amazing! I love the work you did with Dorin, and the link you made between Asterius's eyes and magic? Perfect. Now, to asage ypur previous fears, this is DND Asterius, slightly different from book Asterius. Also, have you been sneaking into my house and reading my novel?????
> Because in that, Asterius is raised in a great, magical library, where he researches magic.
> Anyways, accusations of house breaking aside, this is amazing. I absolutly love this. I am totally using it for the DND backstory for him.
> The only thing that I wpuld say is I have no Idea how he first gets into Artificery, my DM doesn't either. If you ever get free time and happen to come up with that, I'll be greatful. But feel like you have too!!!! This stuff is awesome enough on its own!


Thank you so much! You had left me enough things to work with in your notes - you had mentioned he was a book heavy person - so I figured a Great Library would come into play.
Hah - and the first time I read it - I read Artificery as Artillery for some reason (and couldn't think how he would have gotten into it... but then on the drive to work today randomly it donned on me, that he could have sailed across the great seas - and as payment, worked cannons to fight off the onslaught of pirates out there...) Then I come in and see it was Artificery. Which means a sub class of Artificer.

Which could easily be explained that, though he could not unlock the magic in himself (because it doesn't exist), his constant studies, exposure to the Wizards and Warlocks, all unknowingly granted him the sub-class of becoming an Artificer.

----------


## moonfly7

> Thank you so much! You had left me enough things to work with in your notes - you had mentioned he was a book heavy person - so I figured a Great Library would come into play.
> Hah - and the first time I read it - I read Artificery as Artillery for some reason (and couldn't think how he would have gotten into it... but then on the drive to work today randomly it donned on me, that he could have sailed across the great seas - and as payment, worked cannons to fight off the onslaught of pirates out there...) Then I come in and see it was Artificery. Which means a sub class of Artificer.
> 
> Which could easily be explained that, though he could not unlock the magic in himself (because it doesn't exist), his constant studies, exposure to the Wizards and Warlocks, all unknowingly granted him the sub-class of becoming an Artificer.


Slightly confused here: he uses the UA artificer base class, and the artilerist subclass of that class. Artilerist makes wands, I'm not surprised ypu didn't know about it though. It is unearthed arcana.

----------


## Tawmis

> Slightly confused here: he uses the UA artificer base class, and the artilerist subclass of that class. Artilerist makes wands, I'm not surprised ypu didn't know about it though. It is unearthed arcana.


Hah! See - I read Artilerist as one who does artillery. So that's confusion on my behalf. And then i thought you had maybe typoed to Artificer. I had never heard of that as a wand maker - but that still fits that in an attempt to learn magic - he thought he could bind with a wand and do magic through there. But naturally that didn't happen. So he thought perhaps he wasn't doing the wand right - and got into making wands.

----------


## Bjarkmundur

> First, my apologies! Work has been insane today! (I knew it would be - I had a bunch of training classes I had to - which lasted until 1pm... then it was back to back meetings)... Lunch I needed to walk away from my desk... but now, I sat down - between meetings... and decided Barakas and I would take a stroll through Waterdeep...


Hey man, I don't think anyone's rushing you. We've all seen what you can do and are more than willing to wait our turn. You gotta take care of yourself first, before you can start to take care of others. :)




> It was admittedly challenging writing a Warlock (Fiend Pack), whom you said you didn't want to be evil...
> And that their "devil worship" would not be evil... so ... I left it open... with ... is it real, or is there a grander scheme that the Pillars of Light suspect...


I loved the suggestion-without-confirmation, using the Pillar of Light. I thought that was a cool way to show how the world isn't black and white, but instead a gray sludge of personal opinions. I attempted to go the more "pagan" route with the devil worship in order to keep it not-evil, but never thought of throwing a church into the mix! I imagined a poor and large immigrant family with its own tradition that was severely misunderstood be the city's native population. By interpreting "worship" as "church" you actually gave Barakas a much more compelling motivation to do what he does. I can see him joining our mercenary company and donating all the money to rebuilding the church. I can even use the Trollskull Alley Tavern rules for doing it, which I think is pretty amazing. 




> Please be honest - if you didn't like something, let me know! I can try to revisit it and get it closer to what you want.If there's anything I missed the mark on or that you don't like - feel free to let me know.


This is really hard for me. I'm personally inclined to give you nothing but praise. But I know the value of an outsider's opinion, and how it can sometimes help. I hope you read the following knowing I fully enjoyed your story.




> _Mud that seemed to desperately cling to your boots in an effort to pull them from your feet as you walked..._


This was a very nice way to move the scenery from the splendor of Waterdeep to the setting where the story takes place. You move on to redeem the Southern Ward via it's landmarks. I feel like this would have better be done by focusing on the people, especially since the focus of the story is the community and the conflict within it.




> _One might think because I was a Tiefling, I was sitting here, brooding because of my heritage or because I wasnt rich. Honestly, that was the furthest from the truth._


_
_Using the Taverns as a means of moving the 'camera' from facing from Barakas to exploring his personality is a clever transition. Never would've thought of that. I feel like the subject (taverns) is a little bit out of place, but the method is brilliant. I'm wondering what it would like like if the subject was instead a bird's eye view of Barakas doing something, rather than talking about doing something. This would give a better sense of time passing, and is a good chance to either use the festivals or interacting with people, both which are more relative subjects to the story and his character.




> _I enjoy people even if they give me odd looks. I am comfortable with who I am_


_
_As with part that came before this in the story, they are both great ways to show the reader Baraka's personality. It's amazing how well you seem to know MY character xD




> _Can a demon not be reformed?_


_
_This part is seriously underplayed, and I wonder if that is intentional? Seeing how people usually look towards the diety they find the most relatable, a demon trying to mend her ways seems like a natural pick for any tiefling trying to start a new life in a city full of negativity towards their race. I have yet to research Mythia, but being a diety of understanding and change I feel like she's a perfect fit. I might be misunderstanding, I only know her from this story. 
It also made me think, where do demons, devils and celestials get their powers? Is it just a given that everything that's good is radiant, everything that's bad is fire/necrotic and everything trixy is fey? Is there some overlap?




> _There were others  especially the religious ones  who claimed Mythia being a demon, that she had been manipulating us. Lying to us._


_
_Choosing the antagonist to be a specific group against Baraka's subject of prayer. instead of it being a direct metaphor for opposing Mythia's values is another lost opportunity. If Mythia preaches changes and acceptance, wouldn't the perfect antagonist represent distrust and prejudice? Having it a non-organized group would also create a metaphysical antagonist, one that can't necessarily be defeated, which is great foreshadowing for Mythia's words to Barakas _"Show the world"._
This does not change my opinion of loving the grey area. Just like Magneto or Dr. Doom. They are the embodiment of good, if you ask them. Having Barakas and his people be HIS good, but evil to someone else, and the reader not knowing who is right, is perfect for this story. As the story is written now, you need this setup-without-payoff. If you are thinking about revisiting your stories for some sort of personal collection, add this in last. That way you can see if you still need the duplicity, or if you managed to introduce it in another way.




> _...because we believed they were entitled to believe what they wanted, so long as they did not invoke harm on others._




Perfect.




> _...humans were charging inside of our Church and throwing torches down..._


This is the best part of this story. I love everything about this. The shock, the pacing, and how you managed to create a dramatic 'peaceful' action scene.




> _Show the world, I heard her voice again, that we are not evil. Go. Make them believe._


Having the Ceremony of Ascension representing the pact was a beautiful touch. You can make a promise to Mythia to become the best version of yourself, and go into the world without prejudice. Having accepted Mythia as your patron, she can then speak through you, like she does in this story. She doesn't strike a bargain that you accept, or a deal you must uphold. You simply make a promise. For most tieflings, this would be the extent of the pact. But in the case of this story, she must see something special in Barakas; a beacon of betterment and acceptance, and speaks to him directly as her would-be champion. He never said "will you give me powers if I become your champion", he just said "I am as you are" and she said "and so you shall be". That's the kind of Pact i wish everybody used. 

I hope this gave you some insight to what it feels like reading your story for the first time. Hope you have a great friday. Thanks for all the amazing stories, and see ya later :)

----------


## dragonearth

> OK - so you have him at 84 years old (and good thing you put not in Eberon, because I know zilch about that campaign setting)... Now the story essentially ends with his birth - but it's easily believable that his "objectives" (mentioned in the story) have had him wandering around, attempting to complete it for the last 84 years!
> I enjoyed writing this - because it was different. You mentioned the horror campaign, so I thought of Ravenloft type setting and worked from that mindset.
> I've never really written any horror stuff myself... a few short story challenges here and there... and I don't feel like this was so much a horror story - but the birth of your character... and why and how he came to be - but with an emphasis that it's a dark world he lives in...
> As always, feedback is appreciated! Whether good or bad, what I got right, what I got wrong, same old song and dance as the others. :)
> ==================================
> There is no reason to fear the dark, until the darkness blinks at you.
> - Tarik Moonstrider
> 
> The War of the Misthunters is legendary and tragic.
> ...


Wow I did not expect this but I love it. I had no idea what to do with a warforged. This is defintly better than what I would have made, Many thanks.
I think  because of how he was created in respect to  Tarik that he is going to use his name. He also is level three at the start which could show the power used to make him. Also Vanshin I am coming for you

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey man, I don't think anyone's rushing you. We've all seen what you can do and are more than willing to wait our turn. You gotta take care of yourself first, before you can start to take care of others. :)


Well, considering I only allow myself an hour at the most to write these, I always feel like I can squeeze them in somewhere in my day.
The other day just proved that there's always an exception. :)




> I loved the suggestion-without-confirmation, using the Pillar of Light. I thought that was a cool way to show how the world isn't black and white, but instead a gray sludge of personal opinions. I attempted to go the more "pagan" route with the devil worship in order to keep it not-evil, but never thought of throwing a church into the mix! I imagined a poor and large immigrant family with its own tradition that was severely misunderstood be the city's native population. By interpreting "worship" as "church" you actually gave Barakas a much more compelling motivation to do what he does. I can see him joining our mercenary company and donating all the money to rebuilding the church. I can even use the Trollskull Alley Tavern rules for doing it, which I think is pretty amazing.


The Church I had envisioned was essentially like one of those run down buildings; windows are all busted out. It's barely holding itself together. Similar to the people of the Southern Ward in some regard. :) I am so glad that that little touch added some more to work with for your character! These are the best things that come out of when I do this - when I add something to a person's background that kicks open more doors to explore.




> This is really hard for me. I'm personally inclined to give you nothing but praise. But I know the value of an outsider's opinion, and how it can sometimes help. I hope you read the following knowing I fully enjoyed your story.


Constructive criticism is *always, always, always* welcomed!





> - Mud that seemed to desperately cling to your boots in an effort to pull them from your feet as you walked...This was a very nice way to move the scenery from the splendor of Waterdeep to the setting where the story takes place. You move on to redeem the Southern Ward via it's landmarks. I feel like this would have better be done by focusing on the people, especially since the focus of the story is the community and the conflict within it.


See, this is why I want this kind of feedback. In my head - the reason I had focused on the streets, is I knew when I transitioned from the splendor of Waterdeep to the poverty side - I was going to be focusing on a character who lived pretty much on the streets. I wanted to get into the grime and grit of the streets to set up how this character lived! So here's somewhere - where in my head I had envisioned one thing - but missed the mark for my reader! I need to hear this!




> _- One might think because I was a Tiefling, I was sitting here, brooding because of my heritage or because I wasnt rich. Honestly, that was the furthest from the truth.
> _Using the Taverns as a means of moving the 'camera' from facing from Barakas to exploring his personality is a clever transition. Never would've thought of that. I feel like the subject (taverns) is a little bit out of place, but the method is brilliant. I'm wondering what it would like like if the subject was instead a bird's eye view of Barakas doing something, rather than talking about doing something. This would give a better sense of time passing, and is a good chance to either use the festivals or interacting with people, both which are more relative subjects to the story and his character.


That would have worked! (I always enjoy injecting actual things from places - so I dug up some of the actual tavern names of Waterdeep to throw them in there! So if someone read it - they could be like, "Oh! That's cool! He used some actual Waterdeep Tavern names rather than make them up!")  :Small Big Grin:  But that doesn't always work out.  :Small Wink: 




> _- I enjoy people even if they give me odd looks. I am comfortable with who I am
> _As with part that came before this in the story, they are both great ways to show the reader Baraka's personality. It's amazing how well you seem to know MY character xD


You gave me some groundwork to work off of - so I built off of that. So you shared enough to allow me to walk in Baraka's shoes and peer inside his Tiefling mind. :)





> _ - Can a demon not be reformed?_
> This part is seriously underplayed, and I wonder if that is intentional? Seeing how people usually look towards the diety they find the most relatable, a demon trying to mend her ways seems like a natural pick for any tiefling trying to start a new life in a city full of negativity towards their race. I have yet to research Mythia, but being a diety of understanding and change I feel like she's a perfect fit. I might be misunderstanding, I only know her from this story. 
> It also made me think, where do demons, devils and celestials get their powers? Is it just a given that everything that's good is radiant, everything that's bad is fire/necrotic and everything trixy is fey? Is there some overlap?


So the reason I went this route was two fold - your stuff was all for Pact of Fiend... and you didn't want to play an "Evil" character. In my own current campaign (game tomorrow! YES!), the party had accidentally released a Fallen Angel who is now causing all kinds of chaos. So with you not wanting to play an Evil character but had a pact with a Fiend... I thought, "Well if there can be fallen angels, can there be redeemed demons?"

Of course, I am leaving it up to you (and your DM) to see if the Demon is actually "redeemable" (redeemed), or if my little organization, The Pillar of Light is right, and she's playing some kind of long game...




> _There were others  especially the religious ones  who claimed Mythia being a demon, that she had been manipulating us. Lying to us.
> _Choosing the antagonist to be a specific group against Baraka's subject of prayer. instead of it being a direct metaphor for opposing Mythia's values is another lost opportunity. If Mythia preaches changes and acceptance, wouldn't the perfect antagonist represent distrust and prejudice? Having it a non-organized group would also create a metaphysical antagonist, one that can't necessarily be defeated, which is great foreshadowing for Mythia's words to Barakas _"Show the world"._
> This does not change my opinion of loving the grey area. Just like Magneto or Dr. Doom. They are the embodiment of good, if you ask them. Having Barakas and his people be HIS good, but evil to someone else, and the reader not knowing who is right, is perfect for this story. As the story is written now, you need this setup-without-payoff. If you are thinking about revisiting your stories for some sort of personal collection, add this in last. That way you can see if you still need the duplicity, or if you managed to introduce it in another way.


Magneto (especially) is a wonderful example of the "grey" character (and I don't just mean his hair). Where Doctor Doom seems more on the bitter side against Reed, Magneto actually had the entire ordeal with the Jewish Camps that the Nazi's put him through... he has just reason not to trust humans. He's seen the worse of them.

But yes, it can be fun to play the grey area... and like I said, I am leaving her "end intentions" up to you and your DM.





> _...humans were charging inside of our Church and throwing torches down..._
> This is the best part of this story. I love everything about this. The shock, the pacing, and how you managed to create a dramatic 'peaceful' action scene.


Thank you! :)




> Having the Ceremony of Ascension representing the pact was a beautiful touch. You can make a promise to Mythia to become the best version of yourself, and go into the world without prejudice. Having accepted Mythia as your patron, she can then speak through you, like she does in this story. She doesn't strike a bargain that you accept, or a deal you must uphold. You simply make a promise. For most tieflings, this would be the extent of the pact. But in the case of this story, she must see something special in Barakas; a beacon of betterment and acceptance, and speaks to him directly as her would-be champion. He never said "will you give me powers if I become your champion", he just said "I am as you are" and she said "and so you shall be". That's the kind of Pact i wish everybody used. 
> I hope this gave you some insight to what it feels like reading your story for the first time. Hope you have a great friday. Thanks for all the amazing stories, and see ya later :)


I loved all this feed back! I enjoyed creating the idea of Mythia to be a part of your character's history. I enjoyed the trust placed in me to walk inside the character's life and explore it and share it. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow I did not expect this but I love it. I had no idea what to do with a warforged. This is defintly better than what I would have made, Many thanks.
> I think  because of how he was created in respect to  Tarik that he is going to use his name. He also is level three at the start which could show the power used to make him. Also Vanshin I am coming for you


I had never done Eberon before (other than DDO - Dungeons & Dragons Online MMO - which is based in Ebberon - and I only got probably no higher than level 10 on any of my characters). So when I saw you had mentioned Warforged, I did some quick reading on them. And then once I saw you mentioned a Horror Campaign - my brain immediately went to the idea that a Warforged may be immune to a vampire (since they're not living - at least in respects to being turned and such). So once I had that - the story just unfolded. I actually really enjoyed writing it because it was something new to me (both in regards to ever consider writing a Warforged character and writing something for a horror campaign setting)! I am very, very happy to hear that you liked it!

----------


## AH0098

*Spoiler*
Show




> I was trying to think of how to get a Barbarian Aasimar... while typically angelic from an angel or god...
> I thought I wanted to do something more... savage like... something that really lends to a barbarian's ... desire to fight... be strong...
> And then I thought, "Well, he's looking for his sister... so tracking would be important..."
> Then I thought... "How am I missing this? Wolves are my favorite animal. Expert trackers... Let's start there..."
> You weren't sure if you were going to do Forgotten Realms - so I stuck with that theme, but the story is general enough that the mentioned gods could easily be changed to be whatever...
> If there's anything I missed the mark on, please let me know - I'd be happy to rework it!
> Let me know what you liked, hated, or whatever! Any and all feedback - even if it's negative (as long as it's constructive!) I will be happy to hear!
> =================================
> 
> ...





Wow that was amazing, I like the spear addition, I might make it an axe since that is a more Barbarian weapon instead of a hunting one, but wow.  Thank you so much.

I can't help myself but request an other one, your writing is insanely good.

Forgotten Realms:
Name: Yameia
Class: Paladin - Devotion
Race: Tiefling - Zariel
Alignment: Lawful Good
Notes:. Her adoptive father found her while he was on adventure with his friends while supporting his order.  He found her abandoned at the end of the quest, but couldn't commit himself to ending her cursed existence.  I stead he took her in and raised her since she was able to walk, she is devoted to him and loves their cause.  She didn't realize how marked she really was until her father sent her out adventuring to learn her way to walk their sworn oath, protect others and fight for justice and protect the weak.

It is most likely too easier for you, but this thread should keep going as long as you have interest.

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow that was amazing, I like the spear addition, I might make it an axe since that is a more Barbarian weapon instead of a hunting one, but wow.  Thank you so much.


The honor was mine to be allowed to explore your character's background! I am VERY happy that you enjoyed it and will only have to make minor changes (such as the weapon) which means, based off the information you gave me I was able to hit pretty close to the mark! And that's awesome! :) I love when I can share a story based on the information given - and have it land pretty close to what the requester had wanted. :)

----------


## AH0098

Sorry I did a slight edit to my previous post.

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow that was amazing, I like the spear addition, I might make it an axe since that is a more Barbarian weapon instead of a hunting one, but wow.  Thank you so much.
> 
> I can't help myself but request an other one, your writing is insanely good.
> 
> Forgotten Realms:
> Name: Yameia
> Class: Paladin - Devotion
> Race: Tiefling - Zariel
> Alignment: Lawful Good
> ...


Nice! I will try to write this tonight when I get home (almost time to get off from work!) If I don't get it tonight, it may not be until Sunday (as this Saturday I will actually be DMing for my monthly group!) :)

And yes - please feel free to keep throwing more characters for me to write up! I love the challenge and opportunity to be creative - and at the same time, hopefully - help someone else with their character. :)

One of my recent character creations was a Tiefling Paladin that I played... very fun combo.

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow that was amazing, I like the spear addition, I might make it an axe since that is a more Barbarian weapon instead of a hunting one, but wow.  Thank you so much.
> I can't help myself but request an other one, your writing is insanely good.
> 
> Forgotten Realms:
> Name: Yameia
> Class: Paladin - Devotion
> Race: Tiefling - Zariel
> Alignment: Lawful Good
> Notes:. Her adoptive father found her while he was on adventure with his friends while supporting his order.  He found her abandoned at the end of the quest, but couldn't commit himself to ending her cursed existence.  I stead he took her in and raised her since she was able to walk, she is devoted to him and loves their cause.  She didn't realize how marked she really was until her father sent her out adventuring to learn her way to walk their sworn oath, protect others and fight for justice and protect the weak.
> It is most likely too easier for you, but this thread should keep going as long as you have interest.


Done! Thank you for this one! I quite enjoyed it! (I've been using the Red Eye Orcs in other people's backgrounds, so it was actually kind of nice to even "flesh" them out, so to speak)...
The vision mentioned in the end is Zariel's castle (got the information from here - under "Possessions" - https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Zariel )
As always please tell me what you like, dislike, what I got right, what I was way off with, where I can improve, or any feedback!
Enjoy!
==============================================
I am the mirror of my father.

He enjoyed retelling the story of how he found me abandoned, and how, despite my outward appearance, he knew he could not abandon me.

You see, my father isnt my father by blood. But family has never been just about blood.

From what hes told me  and told me often (especially when I was between the ages of five and ten)  was that he had been a part of a caravan  hired to protect the people and the contents that had been traveling north along Trade Way, from Dragonspear Castle when a band of Orcs known as The Red Eye attacked.

The Red Eye Orcs were a ruthless lot  sometimes attacking and killing for the sheer pleasure of it.

When some of the Orcs had managed to escape with one of the maidens, my father and his best friend, also a Paladin of Helm, like my father gave pursuit, while the rest remained to defend the caravan in the event the orcs looped back around or planned a secondary ambush.

The pursuit led into the High Moor  an area known to be infested with not only goblins and orcs  but a far more dangerous threat lingered in the High Moor  trolls.

My father and his best friend, Arith moved cautiously, but as quickly as they could, so they would not lose sight of the Orcs. The Orcs knew they were being pursued so as they got closer to their destination, they purposely broke off from the main group to cause confusion if someone had been tracking them. But my father and Arith were already close enough to see them to know what they were trying to do. They focused on the leader who had been dragging the female prisoner along.

Its weird isnt it, Arith whispered as he moved some brush aside, that they attacked the caravan and only kidnapped a woman? They didnt attack it to try and get weapons or kill for the sheer pleasure of it, like this clan is known for.

Theyre up to something, my father had told him. We just need to find out what.

As Paladins of Helm, protection is what they had primarily focused on  and fighting honorably. But there were circumstances and individuals who did not deserve to have mercy bestowed upon them  and the Red Eye clan was close to the top of that list. My father stepped out and the two orcs standing guard at the entrance glanced at each other and smiled as they drew their crude, bloodstained weapons.

In a normal situation, two Red Eye orcs might actually defeat a trained Paladin of Helm. There were rumors that the Red Eye broke away from Gruumsh and devoted their souls to Orcus, lord of the undead, who bestowed upon them a sense of killing  and the ability to fight on when the body should already have collapsed, giving them an exceptional endurance to pain and suffering.

As they rushed towards my father, Arith sprung from the side, shouting  throwing them off  causing them to pause a moment. That had been all it took. My father brought his blade cleaving straight across, severing the head of the closest one, while Arith impaled the other directly through the ribs and heart. Both bodies seemed to growl and hiss for a few moments before accepting that death had come for them.

Pleasant, Arith said sarcastically as he pulled his blade out of the orcs body.

Blood oozed into the thick, muddy waters of High Moor.

Arith and my father enter the cave, each of them with their backs to the wall. They peered into the main chamber and saw what appeared to be the orc chief. He was shouting at the woman they had taken in common, Tend to the girl. She dies. You die.

Girl? Both Arith and my father exchanged curious glances and scanned the room. Thats when they had taken notice to a small bundle atop of a shrine.

Mothers milk, the Orc chief snarled.

What? the woman asked, shocked and stepping back. But I, she clutched her breast, I have no mothers milk.

The orc chief lunged forward just as my father stepped in and shouted, Hold, beast!

The orc chief turned. Humans, the words hissed from his lips like a venomous snake. He shoved the woman aside as she slammed into the side of the cave. He drew a large scimitar and lunged forward, wildly swinging, putting both my father and Arith on the defense.

It was one thing to anticipate a sane mans next strike; its another matter to try and anticipate a wild mans attack. There was no rhyme or reason, nothing to set up  simply a flurry of blows. Zariel will feast on your pure white souls! He hissed as he locked blades with my father, then shoved him back.

Zariel  formerly an angel who fell, when she became obsessed with war. That would certainly explain the Red Eyes bloodlust  so it wasnt Orcus as the Paladins suspected. Arith cut into the chiefs sword arm, but that seemed to do little to slow the fanatical chief. My than once my father delivered what should have been fatal strikes through the chiefs body  but still the orc chief fought on. It was not until Arith had managed to strike the orc chief with the hilt of his blade that seemed to momentarily stun the orc, giving my father the opportunity to decapitate him.

Both my father and Arith sheathed their blades. My father rushed to check on the woman who had been abducted while Arith checked on the mysterious child. After confirming that the woman had been only stunned and suffered a small gash to the back of her head from hitting the wall, my father turned to see Arith drawing his blade while he stood in front of the child. My father rushed to his side and put his arm on Ariths blade arm. What are you doing? he asked.

Look, Arith said, staring down at the infant.

My father admits he gasped the first time hed seen me  with purple-blue skin, yellow eyes, and small sprouting horns  my father and Arith both immediately recognized me as a Tiefling.

It must be a spawn of Zariel, Arith growled. Thats why the orc was so concerned for its well-being.

No, my father held Ariths sword arm.

What are you doing? Arith asked as my father scooped me into his arms.

Shes just an infant, my father replied. We cant kill her.

Shes a Tiefling with Zariels blood, Arith remarked. Shes destined to be driven by the same blood lust these Red Eyes are. If not worse, having her blood flowing through her veins.

Are we not Paladins of Helm, my father said, staring into my eyes. Is our mission not to protect those who cannot protect themselves? She has done no evil. If she is raised properly, she may be saved.

Saved? Arith asked stunned. You cant be serious.

My father shot his good friend a knowing look, and Arith sheathed his blade. Fine, but this is all on you.


My father named me Yameia  which in the ancient tongue means of shadow and light  and old Elven word that was used to describe eclipses.

My father taught me everything he knows. Taught me how to fight for the right, defend the weak, be the light the world needs. When he became too old to venture out into the world he gave me his sword, and told me to become the blade of justice.

Ive set out to do as my father did. I am devoted to Helm. I am devoted to my cause.

I just dont know how to deal with the recent nightmares that have come  showing me some distant castle in a bleak land where bodies hung to the walls on the outside and screamed in eternal pain

----------


## Jaryn

I am also just loving simply reading what you come up with. There's an idea for a different PC that's been floating around in my head for a while, and I'd be really interested to see what you would come up with, if you don't mind:

Name: Taman Brightwood
Race: Human
Class: Wizard
Background: Investigator
Character traits: Likes nothing more than a good mystery, can stare down a hellhound without flinching
Ideal: Obtain justice for those who have been wronged
Bond: Would do anything for the other members of my old unit in the watch
Flaw: Can't resist a pretty face
Skills: Perception, Arcana, Investigation, Insight, Persuasion

Going with Resilient (Con) as the free feat from variant human for the slight noir detective feel, which also fits with the flaw!

----------


## Tawmis

> I am also just loving simply reading what you come up with. There's an idea for a different PC that's been floating around in my head for a while, and I'd be really interested to see what you would come up with, if you don't mind:
> 
> Name: Taman Brightwood
> Race: Human
> Class: Wizard
> Background: Investigator
> Character traits: Likes nothing more than a good mystery, can stare down a hellhound without flinching
> Ideal: Obtain justice for those who have been wronged
> Bond: Would do anything for the other members of my old unit in the watch
> ...


First! Thank you SO much for the compliment!
Second - I've never done a noir detective type thing before... or noir in general.
But I put on some noir music on Youtube and closed my eyes and let my fingers type...
I may have gone entirely TOO noir for what you wanted, but I had fun doing it...
If it's not something you like or doesn't come close to what you want - let me know and I am happy to rewriter it. :)
As always - ALL feedback is welcomed - good, bad (as long as it's constructive) - let me know what you like, hated, whatever! Replies in this thread keep it alive and bumped! So not only do I thrive on it, it also gives others the chance to discover this thread. :)

============================================

Murdered you say?

My name is Taman Brightwood and Ive found myself in the middle of a murder investigation. Ive spent my early years as a part of the City Watch, trying to do what was right for the town of Havenfall. More often than not, there were those that were mugged or robbed, and the ones who were a witness never stepped forward, making the case on bringing them to justice increasingly more difficult.

When Mary Twogem was murdered  thats when I left the City Watch and took up learning magic. I figured I could twist the mystic arts to provide the voices and clues I needed to hear and find. By the time I had learned to manipulate  after all, no one ever masters magic  it was too late to find out what happened to Mary Twogem. But her murdered haunted me not as in keeping me up at night  but more so never wanting to feel that helpless again.

I had begun making a name for myself in Havenfall for solving mysteries and handling criminals who tried to push their ways onto innocent people.

When I saw the beautiful elf maiden, her golden curls bouncing as she walked. Her eyes shimmered like a waterfall and her smile was the rainbow across the heavens. I had watched her from the moment she walked in  her eyes scanning the room. She was a beautiful dame to say the least  and when our eyes locked, I could feel the harpoons of her soul piercing mine as she walked towards me. I tried to look away, keep my cool  but I felt like my tongue had fallen out of my mouth.

She planted herself next to me, and glanced in my direction and asked, Buy a lady a drink?

Yes! I said eager, reaching into my pouch and putting a handful of coin on the oak bar. Bartender, I cried out. Get the lady whatever she wants.

Thats sweet of you, she smiled timidly at me. So, are you who you think you are?

Depends if you work for my ex-wife, I joked.

Oh, you were married? she asked.

No, I smiled. It was a bad joke. Who is it youre looking for?

Taman, she said her voice sultry. Taman Brightwood.

Well, good news. You found him, I smiled. By the gods, she was beautiful. The way the light was catching her hair, it was like she had captured the heavens and wove it directly into her golden locks of hair. And you are? I asked, extending my hand.

She took it, and I tell you, it felt like I was touching the hand of an Aasimir. Goldenleaf, she replied with a slight smile. Goldenleaf Streamrunner. She let go of my hand, reached into her pocket and pulled out a tissue to dab her watering eyes. I believe my husband was murdered, she whispered.

Murdered you say? I asked. Why do you think that?

Well, he got involved with some less than shady people, she explained. And he went to go clear things up  and hasnt come back.

When did he leave, I asked, leaning forward to comfort her.

A week ago, she answered.

Thats a long time, I nodded. Do you know who he went to go see?

Brek Twogem, the wonderful elven woman answered.

Twogem? my eyes widened. I hadnt thought of the name for a while. Marys son? Hes doing shady deals? His mother would be disappointed I heaved a deep sigh. I couldnt figure out what happened to Mary Twogem, but perhaps I could put that piece of my soul to ease by setting her son on the right path. I looked at the elf and smiled, Ill take the job.

We havent discussed a cost? she asked, puzzled.

Listen if I can turn Marys sons life around, I said, and figure out what happened to your husband, then this is all on me. I looked at the dame one more time as I slid my drink away from me and grabbed my hat, tipped it towards her, grabbed my coat and walked outside. I stood in the rain for a moment. My heart was heavy. I hope that Brek can be set straight.

I walked through the street, the moon dogging me. I reached the Twogem residence and gave a rap on the door. Brek answered the door and I peered directly into his eyes. Listen, dont jerk me around kid. Have you got anything to do with the disappearance of Goldenleafs husband?

Me? Brek looked astonished. Did that dame send you this way claiming I rubbed out her old man?

She did, I replied. Looking at Brek he looked honestly surprised. That was good.

Listen, I dont have anything to do with that, he assured me. Its true he came by  but thats because he was looking for a gift for his dame. I sold him a bracelet. He paid in gold and left. I never saw him after that.

My gut told me the kid was telling the truth. But that left me wondering where Goldenleafs husband might have disappeared to. I decided to return to her and see if I could speak with her more. She lived in a large manor, and greeted me at the door, asking if I had found any clues.

I told her I hadnt  yet  but I was not going to give up. As I walked in the manor I threw my coat over one of her couches and glanced around the room. What exactly did you husband do? This is a pretty nice spread you got here.

He was a Wizard, she replied, specializing in illusions.

Then it donned on me. Illusions. I sat down and looked at Goldenleaf. When I was speaking to Brek, he kept referring to your husbands significant other as dame  not once did he say wife. I hadnt thought much of it, especially after I got the feeling that Brek did not have anything to do with your husbands disappearance. But Brek was raised as a good kid, to be respectful The fact he referred to you as dame hadnt crossed my mind until now. He wouldnt refer to you as dame  he would have referred to you as wife when speaking about your husband.

I stood up. Your husband is cheating on you, I said as I turned and picked up my hat and turned to face her. But I suspect you knew that already. And that you probably knew he had left Breks after buying a bracelet for his mistress. I highly suggest you release him from the basement before the City Guard gets here. If I hear that your husband is dead, trust me, I opened the door, I will come for you.

----------


## CLAY MORE

I need some help designing a flavourful kit of origins and motivations for a young Red Dragonborn named Caled Volk (name comes for Excalibur true name,  _Caledfwlch_). He's a Paladin of Ancients (LV 6, 18/10/16/10/8/14) woved since childhood to a local Mother Nature-like deity. This fellow is smaller then most of his kin, standing only at 5 feet tall, and so full of his creed that has literally no judgment over the course of his actions, following the oath's tenets to the end. Caled is not dumb, but he doesn't know better, and is pretty proud of his "draconic bloodline": so proud, someday he could decide to tap into its innate casting power... That's all I got for know, little quirks but no backstory and no reason for him to join an adventuring party.

This character was made and roleplayed on the fly, so it's opened to variations. The world is an homebrew setting but a pretty standard one, with classic fantasy tropes. Dragonborns are pretty rare tho, so Caled will be a special snowflake of sort. The party he's in, while doing good deeds, is mostly after fortune and gold. This table doesn't care much about fluff, but I'd like a character that is little more than a stat block with a few punchlines.

Thank you!

----------


## Tawmis

> I need some help designing a flavourful kit of origins and motivations for a young Red Dragonborn named Caled Volk (name comes for Excalibur true name,  _Caledfwlch_). He's a Paladin of Ancients (LV 6, 18/10/16/10/8/14) woved since childhood to a local Mother Nature-like deity. This fellow is smaller then most of his kin, standing only at 5 feet tall, and so full of his creed that has literally no judgment over the course of his actions, following the oath's tenets to the end. Caled is not dumb, but he doesn't know better, and is pretty proud of his "draconic bloodline": so proud, someday he could decide to tap into its innate casting power... That's all I got for know, little quirks but no backstory and no reason for him to join an adventuring party.
> 
> This character was made and roleplayed on the fly, so it's opened to variations. The world is an homebrew setting but a pretty standard one, with classic fantasy tropes. Dragonborns are pretty rare tho, so Caled will be a special snowflake of sort. The party he's in, while doing good deeds, is mostly after fortune and gold. This table doesn't care much about fluff, but I'd like a character that is little more than a stat block with a few punchlines.
> 
> Thank you!


Hopefully I've given you something to work with! :)
I enjoyed getting to know Caled and his ... tragic reason for being!
If there's anything I didn't hit the mark on or you didn't like - please let me know!
Also let me know what you enjoyed! Both help me grow as a writer!
And also replies help keep this thread alive and bumped for others to discover!
Enjoy!
=================================================

It started centuries ago.

Dragons used an ancient ritual to change the genetic makeup of some of their eggs. This spell created humanoid Dragons that could walk the world. The Dragons who had brought destruction during their Wars had made an agreement not to meddle directly with the affairs of mortals.

The Dragonborn gave them a way to send their children forward and bypass the agreement that they had made with one another. Tragically, this process was a delicate one, and most who were born as the Dragonborn rarely survived more than a year, before their bodies would break down, causing a painful death.

This made Dragonborn extremely rare in the world, since many perished within a year and over the hundreds of years, the population among Dragons began to decrease mixed with a waning interest in indirectly tampering with the lives of Mortals.

One such Dragonborn was created from one of the eggs of a violent Red Dragon named Hellfire, but it became evident to Hellfire that this one would die within a year. Born unusually smaller than any other Dragonborn, Hellfire shook her head, and with the other two dragons she bore, she took to the skies, leaving the single Dragonborn to perish.

Unbeknownst to Hellfire, a group of adventurers had learned of her nesting location and had ventured into the volcano to find her and put an end to her life. When they had reached her nest they were disappointed to find that she had already departed. They were shocked, however, to still find a Dragonborn hatchling.

Well, at least this wasnt a complete waste of time, the fighter named Thorwal smiled as he drew his sword. He looked down at the Dragonborn and said, May the gods burn your evil soul in the planes of Hell, beast.

As his arm came down with a mighty cleave, rather than meeting the soft flesh of a young Dragonborn, it met with a steel shield with a lions mane on it. Thorwal turned to Stern Lionmane, the Paladin. What are you doing? Thorwal grunted as he eyed the Paladin.

He is an infant, Stern stated the obvious. I cannot allow you to kill an unarmed opponent. Let alone an infant.

Its a Red Dragonborn, Thorwal pointed at the nest with the tip of his blade. What do you think is going to happen if Hellfire comes back for him and raises him? He will do what the others have done  lead armies of orcs, goblins, and trolls and march against our cities.

The nest looks to have been abandoned several days ago, Stern replied. The other two eggs, over there have been hatched. Theres no evidence of meat brought from Hellfire that isnt rancid in this infernal nest.

So you think that she has abandoned this one? Yuriken, the human Monk asked. If so, we can leave it, and it shall perish of starvation.

I suppose we could do that, Thorwal shrugged. Its a far more painful death, he admitted, than cleaving its head off with my sword. He looked at the Dragonborn, Though admittedly a lot less satisfying.

Stern Lionmane felt conflicted. Perhaps Hellfire had indeed abandoned the Dragonborn infant and perhaps Fate deemed that it would die in this manner. But what if Fate had put them here to find the Dragonborn for another reason?

Stern reached down and picked up the infant Dragonborn. Thorwal looked shocked. Wait, are you going to throw it into the volcano? Seemed to be an unusual move, Thorwal thought, for this righteous Paladin.

No, Stern replied, we are taking it back to Vourden Keep.

What? Thorwal exclaimed nearly dropping his weapon in shock. You plan to bring that thing into the very Keep were trying to protect from Hellfire? Bring the enemy into the center of town?

My goddess has put me in this path for a reason, Stern replied as he removed his cloak to wrap the child, so that he could easily carry it on his back.

While I always seek balance, Yuriken said, and rarely do I agree with the brash judgements of Thorwal, but this time, I must side with him. This seems to be a foolish idea.

If he grows up to be a threat, I will put him down myself, Stern replied, until then I shall give this infant the choice to deny his heritage and see the light of good.

This should go down as one of the worse ideas, Thorwal sighed, seeing that there was no way Stern would be changing his mind from this.

Stern had named him Caled Volk  meaning the heart of fire in the ancient Elven tongue. He spent every moment he could with Caled Volk. He had hired hand maidens who nervously tended to him and showed the infant support until he was old enough to walk on his own. Stern pushed upon Caled the Code of Hope.


In the Darkness, Kindle the Light  be kind, be forgiving, and give the people hope. In the Storm, Shelter the Light, and encourage good, beauty, love and laughter, no matter how powerful the storm. In the Shadow of Your Soul, Preserve Your Own Light  delight in the hope, the smile, the laughter of others, and keep that in your heart for when you might need it. And against Evil, be the light  and be the glorious beacon for all those who despair and fear.

By the age of ten, it had become clear to Stern why Hellfire undoubtedly had abandoned this Dragonborn. He barely stood three feet tall, and other Dragonborn by this age were already five feet tall. By the age of eighteen, at just over five feet tall, he took the Oath and joined the same order that Stern had, following the Goddess of Nature.

He was short, and generally mistrusted, even among the Order because of his Red Dragonscales. But he was proud of who he had grown up to be. In the privacy of his own thoughts, he did wonder what would come of him and the tie of his bloodline

----------


## CLAY MORE

> Hopefully I've given you something to work with! :)


It's quite good! Haven't thought of Caled's cromatic (and evil) heritage as a reason to enforce an eventual sorcerer multiclass. I'll talk with my DM to decide if any of his enstablished characters can fit the roles of Thorwal and Stern. Thank you!

----------


## Tawmis

> It's quite good! Haven't thought of Caled's cromatic (and evil) heritage as a reason to enforce an eventual sorcerer multiclass. I'll talk with my DM to decide if any of his enstablished characters can fit the roles of Thorwal and Stern. Thank you!


I thought I'd definitely play up the Chromatic side - and why the Paladins would be so interested in teaching him their ways. Otherwise, if he was taken and grown up to be a fighter, they might think he'd eventually turn to mercenary, and begin the slippery slope of darkness. Teach him the ways of Light and Life, and enforce those ideals upon him would hopefully keep him on the straight and narrow. And the idea of sliding into Sorcerer as a multi-class could provide some great aspects of RP (if your DM allows Thorwal and Stern), as they might see him potentially embracing darkness. One thing I love doing with these is diving into what makes them tick - but leave doors open (for both the players and DM). Is Hellfire somewhere out there also? What will Mother Dearest do (if anything?) when she learns one of her own that she left to die - not only survived - but has embraced the light?

----------


## Cyclops08

If you are still offering, I would like to jazz up my character. 
I am debating Hexblade/Pact of the Chain or a Hex/Pact of the sword character. Wisdom is his low attribute (8) as you will see in his write up. 
Variant Human, Spell Sniper feat. Waterdhavian Nobel background

My main concern is the pact itself. I was considering making it a deal with Strahd and not the Raven Queen. The souls pulled in are merging with the land of Barovia, stabilizing and expanding the Demiplane trapped in Shadow. But that would be more sinister and require the blood of innocents...I don't want to go that route.
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Vandal Morn was born to a Waterdhavian Nobel house, Whiteraven. He had all the benefits of wealth, Good schooling, and a stable home. But he squandered it all in an orgy of  self-indulgence. He was very nearly disowned by his father. Vandal was cast out until be could prove he was responsible. 

Vandal had to find a job. He was too ashamed to work in Waterdeep where everyone new him. So he changed his name and set out to one of the towns nearby. He lived well for a while by selling his jewelry.  But that money ran out all too quickly. 

Traveling to another town 20 miles away, Vandal was ambushed by a handful of goblins. He managed to run and hide in a shallow cave. He knew if they found him, he would die. 

That was when he stumbled upon a treasure. It was a jet-black sword. Its beauty struck Vandal as unearthly. When he reached out to take it, it spoke to him.  The sword offered power, and strength. In exchange it wanted Vandal to kill for it.

The Pact. Vandal does not need to murder innocents. A life as an adventurer will bring the sword all the souls it needs. These souls will be drawn into the Shadow Realm  not to their eternal destination. Vandals soul will not meet this fate, his service will suffice. Vandal does not need to cast the killing blow, all he needs to do is help to kill, and it will be drawn into shadow. As the soul departs the bodys face will freeze into a look of horror. Divine magic users are immune to this.

The first to be drawn into shadow were the goblins hunting the young noble. Feeling flush with power and walking with a new confidence, Vandal stepped out of the cave. Using the last of his reserves he bought his starting equipment and set out to make a man out of himself. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can you do something with this?
Thanks either way.

----------


## Jaryn

Ha! This is amazing - so noir! I watched something riffing on the theme this evening, and the tone is perfect. If I get to play the character, I might dial it down slightly in play, just to keep continuity with the others, but I love it.




> When Mary Twogem was murdered  thats when I left the City Watch and took up learning magic. I figured I could twist the mystic arts to provide the voices and clues I needed to hear and find.


I needed a reason to take up magic, and this was great. I envisage him stumbling across a spellbook during a case at some point and keeping it, and when he leaves he pulls it out and begins to teach himself.




> When I saw the beautiful elf maiden, her golden curls bouncing as she walked.


OMG of course elves would knock you for six! 




> She took it, and I tell you, it felt like I was touching the hand of an Aasimir.


I particularly like this line.




> I highly suggest you release him from the basement before the City Guard gets here. If I hear that your husband is dead, trust me, I opened the door, I will come for you.


I did get slightly confused at the end. Was it the husband that he met under an illusion at Brek's? That was my original thought. Or was it the elf woman who was also an illusionist? And how did he work out that the husband was in the basement?

I'm probably being dense, but I'd love to clarify!

Finally, I forgot to mention with quotes above, but of course he has a hat. I could see that being a real character feature, and it's great to emerge from a backstory like this.

Thank you again!

----------


## Tawmis

> Ha! This is amazing - so noir! I watched something riffing on the theme this evening, and the tone is perfect. If I get to play the character, I might dial it down slightly in play, just to keep continuity with the others, but I love it.


Yeah I figured I might have dove too deep into noir... but having never really read - let alone written it - but knew of the general theme. Once I put on the music for it, my fingers took off running, trying to keep up with my mind.




> I needed a reason to take up magic, and this was great. I envisage him stumbling across a spellbook during a case at some point and keeping it, and when he leaves he pulls it out and begins to teach himself.


You mentioned defending the weak (or helpless, something like that) - so I folded that into why he ended up getting into magic. So that he could use magic to try and get clues!




> OMG of course elves would knock you for six!


Elves are traditionally the fairest of the land... so naturally, I went for the golden haired elf with bouncy curls.




> I particularly like this line.


Originally I wrote - like touching an angel - and I thought - dial it back - use an Aasimir as a reference!




> I did get slightly confused at the end. Was it the husband that he met under an illusion at Brek's? That was my original thought. Or was it the elf woman who was also an illusionist? And how did he work out that the husband was in the basement?
> I'm probably being dense, but I'd love to clarify!
> Finally, I forgot to mention with quotes above, but of course he has a hat. I could see that being a real character feature, and it's great to emerge from a backstory like this.
> Thank you again!


You're not dense - I probably wasn't clear about how he jumped to his conclusion.
So he figured out - once Brek was telling the truth - and that Brek referred to the gift for the woman as a 'dame' repeatedly rather than 'wife' that Goldenleaf's husband had a mistress.
Goldenleaf figured it out (maybe she found the gift that he had purchased from Brek) and caught him and trapped him down in the basement (to torture and question him about his mistress).
The illusion is a reference to Goldenleaf herself - using her beauty and innocence as the illusion to hide the fact that she knew where he was, but needed to throw people off. :)
Which is why your character says, "Let him go from the basement" because he's figured out that he's being held prisoner.

----------


## Tawmis

> If you are still offering, I would like to jazz up my character. 
> I am debating Hexblade/Pact of the Chain or a Hex/Pact of the sword character. Wisdom is his low attribute (8) as you will see in his write up. 
> Variant Human, Spell Sniper feat. Waterdhavian Nobel background
> 
> My main concern is the pact itself. I was considering making it a deal with Strahd and not the Raven Queen. The souls pulled in are merging with the land of Barovia, stabilizing and expanding the Demiplane trapped in Shadow. But that would be more sinister and require the blood of innocents...I don't want to go that route.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> Vandal Morn was born to a Waterdhavian Nobel house, Whiteraven. He had all the benefits of wealth, Good schooling, and a stable home. But he squandered it all in an orgy of  self-indulgence. He was very nearly disowned by his father. Vandal was cast out until be could prove he was responsible. 
> 
> Vandal had to find a job. He was too ashamed to work in Waterdeep where everyone new him. So he changed his name and set out to one of the towns nearby. He lived well for a while by selling his jewelry.  But that money ran out all too quickly. 
> ...


I will be happy to explore this further! I am in the middle of editing a video at the moment (for a friend's birthday) - but between saving/compressing/rendering, I will take a stab at this. :)

----------


## Langsley

Temp Name: Aleyr [Last Name to be filled depending on backstory or if I just find something that sounds nice]
Race: Human
Age: mid-20's
Class: Battle Master 3, Kensei 5, & [1 level of either rogue (Thief) or ranger (Gloom Stalker) as I believe we're likely to reach that level by the time I submit my character sheet to my DM]
Trinket Rolled: An iron holy symbol devoted to an unknown god (not the biggest fan of playing religious characters however)
Alignment: Kinda Lawful, mostly neutral; Focused on what's pragmatic primarily

Gameplay-wise, this character is a marksman that grapples (think John Wick), uses the alchemic tools and improvised weapons to supplement that, and potentially dabbles in clerical ritual magic.

I'm mainly looking for a point to jump from, I've spent a lot of time on build creation and haven't really done much work on the character itself. 

I'd like background threads my DM can play with if possible.

Speaking of... my current party consists of a elven monk, elven ranger, and senile human wizard. Elven monk is visting temples on a kind of pilgrimage, the ranger has some history with the raven queen and is an outcast amongst his kind, and the old wizard is trying to fight his weird alzheimer-like disease to find a method of freeing someone that he accidentally trapped when he was at full power. Oh and there was a former party member - an Aasimar Paladin - that went dark side. I've taken the Discovery feat from the Hermit background, but there's no real need to stick to the hermitage.

I naturally tend to play cheerful and chaotic characters so the occasional stint of that wouldn't be amiss in a more serious background.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Varise

Hey, long time lurker but finally convinced to register and post by this.

Starting a new campaign and would really appreciate help writing up character background. Got some ideas, but not good at translating them to the page.

Name: Corin Shadowblade
Race: Half-elf
Class: Rogue
Background: Urchin
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Idea is that his human mother was a slave in the underdark, father was a follower of Eilistraee. When Corin born, they attempted to escape. Father turned back to buy time fighting off a hunting party. Mother made it to the surface and settled in a city. 

Six years of normal life before she dies of illness, Corin grows up on the streets. Joins a gang to survive. When older he realizes that it's not just survival, they're doing some stuff that crosses his ethical lines and leaves. 

Becomes a troubleshooter/adventurer/tries to lookout for the less fortunate.

Probably going to multiclass into fighter, influences are Nightrunner series and Daredevil.

Thank you!

----------


## Bel-Torac

I love your backgrounds so far, keep up the good work.  Here is mine for a new character I just made, this is what I've come up with so far if you can help me expand.

Name: Bloodmaw the Baptiser
Race: Half-Orc
Class: Oathbreaker Paladin

Personality traits: I crush those I can defeat, and lie in wait to weaken and overwhelm those I must respect.
Ideals: Cruelty: Strength without regular demonstrations of its potential is an empty weapon.
Flaws: The world is my hunting ground.  Others are my prey.

Background: Soldier/Mercenary Veteran, Was a Paladin of Tyr, but changed into an oathbreaker paladin who found power in Baphomet during a moment of crisis during battle when it looked lost.  Realizing that his commander was weak, he left his company and struck out on his own, becoming a cultist of Baphomet.  Now he seeks to test himself in battle and find ancient relics that could enrich his power.  Uses a greataxe and wears plate.

----------


## Tawmis

> If you are still offering, I would like to jazz up my character. 
> I am debating Hexblade/Pact of the Chain or a Hex/Pact of the sword character. Wisdom is his low attribute (8) as you will see in his write up. 
> Variant Human, Spell Sniper feat. Waterdhavian Nobel background
> 
> My main concern is the pact itself. I was considering making it a deal with Strahd and not the Raven Queen. The souls pulled in are merging with the land of Barovia, stabilizing and expanding the Demiplane trapped in Shadow. But that would be more sinister and require the blood of innocents...I don't want to go that route.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> Vandal Morn was born to a Waterdhavian Nobel house, Whiteraven. He had all the benefits of wealth, Good schooling, and a stable home. But he squandered it all in an orgy of  self-indulgence. He was very nearly disowned by his father. Vandal was cast out until be could prove he was responsible. 
> 
> Vandal had to find a job. He was too ashamed to work in Waterdeep where everyone new him. So he changed his name and set out to one of the towns nearby. He lived well for a while by selling his jewelry.  But that money ran out all too quickly. 
> ...



Done!
I was able to squeeze everything in (Sniper feat), but where I leave it off - it is open to his future (that he might pick up the feat).
I had fun finding a way for the Hexblade to be Strahd rather than the Raven Queen.
Also the vampire serving Strahd (Nev Vanshir) is another vampire I used for someone else's background, so it was kind of fun thinking how these might be indirectly tied. :)
Whatever you like - or don't like - please tell me - and feel free to be as honest as possible! I promise I won't be offended! :)
Please let me know if this works for you!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==

Two hundred years ago, under the cover of darkness, watched only by the moon whose hue was a deep red color called the Blood Moon, Nev Vanshir, an ancient vampire and servant to Strahd Von Zarovich, murdered thirty Paladins devoted to Eldath, the Goddess of Peace as a part of the ongoing war between darkness and light.

Nev Vanshir used a weapon called Bloodthirst which was directly connected to Strahd Von Zarovich in many ways. For example, the blade did not need to deliver the killing blow, it only had to cut the victim and draw blood. Once the blood was drawn it would create a connection to Strahd Von Zarovich that allowed him to drink the energy which helped feed his hunger.

Knowing that Nev Vanshir would be attacking the next town  the Paladins of Eldath prepared themselves and ambushed Nev Vanshir and gravely wounded the vampire who was forced to flee. However, in his attempt to escape, Bloodthirst was dropped and fell into the darkness of the night. Nev Vanshir was forced to make his escape without attempting to recover the blade.


That was two hundred years ago. The battle between darkness and light continues.

Vandal Morn was a Waterdhavian of the noble house Whiteraven. Waterdhavians are those born into a world of wealth and privilege and often regarded with great jealousy by others. Though Vandal had grown up with all of the benefits of wealth, including good schooling, a stable home, he had also squandered everything in orgy of self-indulgence. 

Ashamed by his behavior his father confronted him. You soil our name the way you soil your trousers, you drunkard fool. Your behavior has wrought shame to our family name.

What good is wealth if one does not enjoy it? Vandal had asked, taking another deep drink from the bottle he held in his hand. If we die without spending that which we have who will take it? It is better to live a life full of fulfilment.

This, his father gestured, looking at the room, is not fulfilment. This is how a commoners pig would live. And you will not live like this any longer. Not here.

What are you going to do? Cast me out? Your only son? Vandal chuckled drunkenly. 

The next moment Vandal recalled was standing outside the manors gate with no way back in.

Too many knew of Vandal and his family, and thus, Vandals reputation. He booked passage aboard a caravan and made a life for himself trading the jewelry and trading what he could. But more often than not, he fell back into his ways of debauchery and would lose what little he had gained.

No longer able to pay for passage on the caravan, they were forced to leave Vandal behind. As he walked along the dirt road, every sound he heard coming from the bushes sent him running and scouring to hide.

He saw an approaching group of people which he had mistook as gnomes initially, but as he drew closer, he saw it was a band of goblins traveling on the road. His heart sank as he realized he had sold off his last dagger.

He dove into the bushes just off the road and held his breath. As the goblins approached, one of them paused and looked at the road. Somethin been here, it growled as it pointed at the road. Fresh tracks.

Vandal knew that they would find him. Like a rabbit he began dashing deeper into the woods, which the goblins immediately heard. He could hear their gleeful cheering behind him mixed with their hoots and callings.

After running for over thirty minutes, the goblins showing no signs of giving up, Vandal stumbled into a clearing  the last thing he had wanted. Aside from the thundering beat of his heart in his chest, and his breath which seemed to be trying to escape his body, there were no sounds of nature.

Without giving it much more thought, he bolted across the clearing as quickly as he could, and without noticing fell directly into a small hole in the ground that sent him plunging down six feet into the earth. He tried to frantically climb out because of the goblins found him, it would be like spearing fish in a barrel. When the mud and muck prevented him from getting a solid hold, he finally sunk to the ground and realized he would die like a pig in mud, like his father had predicted.

He watched from the pit as the sun passed over, then the moon, then the sun again. He noticed, because there was nothing else to do, that the entire day and night, not a single sound could be heard  no birds, deer, owls  nothing.

Believing he was safe, Vandal tried to climb again, and this time as he tried to stand, his hand touched something that seemed to send a spark of energy through his body. He looked down and saw the hilt of a blade sticking out from the mud. He reached down and pulled it out  and for a brief moment  had a vision of a pale being, bathed in blood, slaying armored men.

He had tried to drop it  but something refused to let him go. The jet-black sword seemed to have a crackling energy about it, like static. Take me, he heard the voice in his head as the blade shimmered as if made of onyx, and you will never be afraid again. I must drink the blood of those who stand before you  never do I need the killing blow  only a taste is needed. The voice was soothing and calming, despite the tone of the message.

Feeling the blades power in him, he felt rejuvenated and pulled himself out of the hole. As he walked towards that path and entered the forest beyond the clearing, he could hear the unmistakable chatter of goblins. He assumed they were discussing entering the odd clearing or not. Instead, Vandal made the choice for them as he stepped into their camp, their campfire casting shadows across his face.

That night, six desperate goblins cried out their final time.

Vandal stepped onto the path and wiped the blood away.

He had literally and figuratively, climbed out of the hole that was his life and now had a new sense of purpose.

----------


## Jaryn

> Yeah I figured I might have dove too deep into noir... but having never really read - let alone written it - but knew of the general theme. Once I put on the music for it, my fingers took off running, trying to keep up with my mind.


Well please take my compliments for both fingers and mind - really enjoyed reading it - I could almost hear the music in the background! 😀

----------


## Tawmis

> Temp Name: Aleyr [Last Name to be filled depending on backstory or if I just find something that sounds nice]
> Race: Human
> Age: mid-20's
> Class: Battle Master 3, Kensei 5, & [1 level of either rogue (Thief) or ranger (Gloom Stalker) as I believe we're likely to reach that level by the time I submit my character sheet to my DM]
> Trinket Rolled: An iron holy symbol devoted to an unknown god (not the biggest fan of playing religious characters however)
> Alignment: Kinda Lawful, mostly neutral; Focused on what's pragmatic primarily
> Gameplay-wise, this character is a marksman that grapples (think John Wick), uses the alchemic tools and improvised weapons to supplement that, and potentially dabbles in clerical ritual magic.
> I'm mainly looking for a point to jump from, I've spent a lot of time on build creation and haven't really done much work on the character itself. 
> I'd like background threads my DM can play with if possible.
> ...


I wasn't sure how your party came together - so I didn't touch that part.
I did go into how he becomes a Battle Master and may have some Kensei going for him.
The Thief/Ranger portion is easily adapted because of how I made him a "survivor" (and while not a "hermit" - definitely poverty life style of his own choosing)...
Anyway - hope this works! Please let me know - what you like, hate, what works, what doesn't!
I am always up for revisiting and rewriting (but doing others who are still awaiting theirs first, so that everyone gets something!)
Please do enjoy!
=============================
Forged in fire, steel in bent and shaped, by the smith, to make the perfect weapon.

I have treated my body as weapon since I was ten years old. I have pushed myself to the limits, and then taken the next step beyond, until I was nearly broken. Day in, day out, I spent practicing sword play with a Kendo Shinai Bamboo sword.

By the age of twelve, my father had created a parkour course for me to rigorously train in. By the age of sixteen, he included weapons and targets for me to find. It became a mixture of the timing to complete the course as well as how many bullseyes I could hit with the crossbows, daggers and bows he had sprinkled throughout the course. 

By the age of eighteen I was the weapon my father had forged.

You have done well, Aleyr, my father said proudly, patting me on the shoulder. Now you are the arrow that I will unleash upon the world. It is time for you to leave this course and find your own path that will contain just as many obstacles; some of which will seek to destroy you.

I understand father, I nodded.

I took nothing with me, because I did not need the weight of coin and my past to burden my present and my future. As such, for several years, I lived the life of poverty and seclusion. On a caravan I had taken refuge with I met a wonderful woman named Tella Nohar. She was human, older than me, but not much; or she didnt appear to be much older. Her eyes were grey in color, but her hair was a vibrant blond that had been decorated in endless curls. Like me, she had no money to speak of, and the kind souls of the caravan had thought to help her at least get to the next town safely.

One night, while we had been sitting around the campfire, the other two wagons pulled off the road with us, she touched my hand and told me that she enjoyed my company immensely. I stared into her grey eyes  but my focus changed to something behind her.

The world began to move in slow motion. 

I shoved her sideways, just as an arrow came from the bushes behind her. It struck me directly in the shoulder. There was a brief amount of pain, but my training had trained me how to shut off pain in my body. I stood up as three goblins sprung forward from the brush.

One immediately lunged at me, grappling with me. That was its first mistake. I looked at the campfire and kicked the hilt of the steel pan that had been cooking the nights stew, which landed directly on the goblin who was how screeching in pain as his flesh bubbled over.

I grabbed the arrow from my shoulder, snapped it off, and quickly drove it under the goblins chin which immediately ceased its screaming. I could hear the second goblin rushing at me from the side. Tella was just beginning to stand when I ran, and as I sprang from her body, whispered, Truly sorry about this, and landed on the other goblin. Unbeknownst to Tella, as I spring-boarded from her back, I had also removed her belt, which I used to wrap around the goblins neck, then immediately took it and wrapped it over a tree back and buckled it. The belt constricted around the goblins neck like a boa, and after a few minutes it stopped struggling as the last bit of air escaped his lungs.

Now where was the third one? Running away. How typical. I grabbed the lid of one of the wine barrels and hurled it with enough for that when it struck the back of the goblins neck a disgusting crunch.The foul beast crumpled like a puppet whose strings had been severed.

The other folks on the wagon had barely had enough time to reach for a weapon before the fight was over. They looked at me, mouths gapped open in shock, as I kneeled and picked up the pot. My apologies, it would seem we are without stew tonight. I will go hunting and find us something to eat. 

I checked on Tella who was still in shock and not entirely sure what had happened. She glanced around and saw three dead goblins all of which had been killed in just under a minute. How did you do this?

Ive spent my entire life honing myself to be a weapon, I replied. I am the arrow that my father has launched into the world.

Youre amazing, she smiled.

For the next two years, Tella and I travelled together. There was more to our relationship than just friendship. On more than one night we consummated it to be more.

One night, while staying at The Unicorns Trail Inn, I awoke, and she was gone. On her pillow was a iron holy symbol of some kind. I wasnt the religious type, but it wasnt anything I recognized before. When I took it to the local Church, even they were puzzled by its markings  but everyone who examined it said the same thing; it was ancient.

Had someone come and taken her? Left this as some kind of warning? Or had she, without warning, decided to leave, and leave me this? Was it a clue to go find her? I couldnt help but notice the iron of this unusual symbol was the same color of her grey eyes

----------


## moonfly7

So, you've helped me before, I was wondering if I might impose upon you again.
I have an, interesting, character idea.
Race: drow
Gender: female
Class: oath breaker paladin/light cleric(ypu choose the god/goddess goddess makes more sense for drow though)
Alignment: some form of good, either choatic or neutral, your choice
So, I don't have a name for her yet, you can choose that if you want, but I have a bare bones idea.
She was a conquest paladin of lolth, working as an enforcer and aquisition expert for the slaving parties that would sometimes hit the surface. Somehow, she becomes injured, and rescued by surface dwellers. They might be an adventuring party, a church, kind villagers, I don't know. Anyways, overtime spent recuperating amongst these people, she decides that lolths teachings are wrong, and renounces her goddess and her oath. Becoming oath breaker. Eventually, she becomes a light cleric, and works to spread her deities faith, and protect others(kindling and spreading the light), but she never takes another oath, staying an oath breaker.
Also she still has lots of issues with shaking off drow culture. For instance, she'll sometimes forget herself, and for a momemt or two judge others simply because they aren't drow. Also, she no longer considees men inferior or slave labor, but she has a ways to go until she sees them as her equals without tgem proving it first.
Don't feel like you have to do this, I know your busy with everyone else, so either way thank you!

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey, long time lurker but finally convinced to register and post by this.
> Thank you!


The fact that you registered JUST for this - I am absolutely honored and floored. I'd be VERY happy to do this!




> So, you've helped me before, I was wondering if I might impose upon you again.
> I have an, interesting, character idea.
> Don't feel like you have to do this, I know your busy with everyone else, so either way thank you!


I will be happy to do this (is this spawned from the Oathbreaker thread where the Oathbreaker is not evil?).

Would just have to do the ones before yours (doing these in order as I get them between meetings at work). Shhhh! :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey, long time lurker but finally convinced to register and post by this.
> Starting a new campaign and would really appreciate help writing up character background. Got some ideas, but not good at translating them to the page.
> Name: Corin Shadowblade
> Race: Half-elf
> Class: Rogue
> Background: Urchin
> Alignment: Chaotic Good
> 
> Idea is that his human mother was a slave in the underdark, father was a follower of Eilistraee. When Corin born, they attempted to escape. Father turned back to buy time fighting off a hunting party. Mother made it to the surface and settled in a city. 
> ...


Again - thank you for the flattery of mention you registered (after lurking for awhile!) just for this thread!
I hope that I was able to capture what you were looking for because this is such an honor!
I name your father (with a different last name) - but explain how you come up with your last name!
As always I welcome ALL feedback! Tell me what you didn't like! Or what you DID like!
I love hearing it all - it helps me! And also bumps the thread and keeps it active!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==============
My mother is a beautiful woman.

A human who looks much older than she really is. Her long, golden, hair once shimmered like the morning sun, but now was streaked with strands of silver. Her blue eyes, once as bright as a cloudless sky, now looked as if they were grey storm clouds. Her skin, once perfect and youthful, was aged and full of endless amounts of scars that ran along her body, as if hay from the horses had blown all over here and cut her a thousand times.

My mother had been traveling with her family, across a massive mountain range, when a band of Drow Elves surfaced and spotted them while hunting. Most of her family was killed. She was dragged below the surface and into the Underdark where she was forced into slavery. Other members of her family who survived were not so fortunate. The gruesome things done to her family; the sounds of their screams haunted her. They beat her and whipped her for anything she might do wrong and sometimes things she had nothing to do with, but just happen to be close.

But during her time in slavery, my mother met the man who would be my father  Drazture Talshore. My father, a Drow Elf was one of the few who worshiped Eilistraee, a goddess of song, dance, goodness and beauty, rather than Lolth who thrived on war  especially against those on the surface world. Many followers of Eilistraee had hoped to one day find a new life, away from the dangers of the Underdark, among others  including their cousins, the Elves on the surface.

When my mother became pregnant with me, the amount of torture she endured was doubled. If it was insufferable before, it was infinitely worse now and the Drow took greater pleasure. The time came when my father knew that soon the child in her womb would perish if the abuse continued. In a last-ditch effort, he used the pick he had been given to mine to cleave into the nearest slavers neck. Blood splashed everywhere as my father frantically searched the slaver for keys. Grabbing the keys which nearly slid of his blood-soaked fingers, he then grabbed the slavers scimitar and grabbed my mother by the hand. She knew the way to the surface from being dragged below years ago, but the Drow Slavers were not giving pursuit.

As they moved as quickly as they could, my mother, now seven months pregnant could barely waddle along through the dangerous path. My father knew what had to be done if she had any hope of escaping. He turned to her, tears brimming in his violet eyes, You must run. Go.

I cant leave you, she cried.

If you stay, you damn us all, he said. Please, he begged, give my child a better life than this. I will live on through him. And with that, he did not await her response, and turned to run back down the hall, holding the scimitar over his head. My mother waited only a moment longer, crying hysterically as she began to feverishly resume her climb. She could hear the clanging of steel behind her, and the sounds of screams  but soon the clashing stopped, and she knew he had fallen to the Drow. She tumbled out of the cavern and ran blindly, tripping over a stone and falling.

She awoke the following day, her ankle broken, but still free. She hobbled down the mountain side and made her way to a nearby village where the Priests took her in and tended to her grievous wounds. One month later I was born into the world.

The priests had offered to take care of my mother, but she saw the way they stared at me. Being Half Drow gave me a very unique look, that easily distinguished my bloodline. My mother and I lived on the streets where I learned to steal for a living.

My mother had tried to stop me, more than once, because I was stealing. But I only stole from the rich, who I assumed could afford to sacrifice a little bit of their coin for well deserving souls such as my mother. We lived like this for six years before a mysterious illness took her from me.

One day, a group of adventurers came through the town, weighed down in treasures and weapons. I had gone to steal from the Fighter, who seemed rather careless with his gold pouch. Just as I was about to cut the strings, I overheard him speaking of their latest adventure and all the treasure theyd found. It got me wondering what might be out there for me. 

I let that fighter keep his gold that night as payment for providing me the idea of going out to discover the world.

I did however take his dagger he had strapped to his belt. That was too nice to leave. It was a unique looking dagger that had a black steel. A Shadowblade, I called it.

And that was the surname I adopted for myself.

My name is Corin Shadowblade world. I am coming for you.

----------


## moonfly7

> The fact that you registered JUST for this - I am absolutely honored and floored. I'd be VERY happy to do this!
> 
> 
> 
> I will be happy to do this (is this spawned from the Oathbreaker thread where the Oathbreaker is not evil?).
> 
> Would just have to do the ones before yours (doing these in order as I get them between meetings at work). Shhhh! :)


Nah, had this brewing for awhile before that. I did mention it there though.

----------


## Tawmis

> Well please take my compliments for both fingers and mind - really enjoyed reading it - I could almost hear the music in the background! 😀


I feel honored that so many have not only trusted me to journey with their characters - but enjoy what the Bard in me shares across the land!




> Nah, had this brewing for awhile before that. I did mention it there though.


I was going to write something for that Oathbreaker thread - in this thread - and tell them to look here. ;) #AGoodBardKnowsHowToAdvertise  :Small Wink:

----------


## Tawmis

> I love your backgrounds so far, keep up the good work.  Here is mine for a new character I just made, this is what I've come up with so far if you can help me expand.
> 
> Name: Bloodmaw the Baptiser
> Race: Half-Orc
> Class: Oathbreaker Paladin
> 
> Personality traits: I crush those I can defeat, and lie in wait to weaken and overwhelm those I must respect.
> Ideals: Cruelty: Strength without regular demonstrations of its potential is an empty weapon.
> Flaws: The world is my hunting ground.  Others are my prey.
> Background: Soldier/Mercenary Veteran, Was a Paladin of Tyr, but changed into an oathbreaker paladin who found power in Baphomet during a moment of crisis during battle when it looked lost.  Realizing that his commander was weak, he left his company and struck out on his own, becoming a cultist of Baphomet.  Now he seeks to test himself in battle and find ancient relics that could enrich his power.  Uses a greataxe and wears plate.


I rarely get to write evil characters...! So this was fun! Especially showing his fall from grace...
It was easy for me to weave a reason for your character to be an Oathbreaker once I started...!
Please let me know what you like, hate, what worked, what didn't! Replies not only help keep me going, they also help me learning if I am reading people correctly, and it also keeps the thread alive and bumped for others to discover!
Please let me know your thoughts! Enjoy!
=======================================
When I was young, I lived on the streets, as most Half-Orcs do, rejected by both sides of their heritage. One such pocket I tried to pick, desperate for coin so that I could put food in my stomach that growled like a furious chimera, happened to be that of a Paladin. He was on his way to donate a large pouch of coin from one of his most recent adventures.

Before I even got my hands on the pouch, hed grabbed my hand. Tyr lost his hand to a hound, he smiled, do not lose yours to me.

My eyes saw the balanced scales resting on a warhammer symbol on his scapula and immediately recognized him as a Paladin of Tyr.

He sized me up before releasing my hand, Orc blood in your veins, he said, noting my facial features bore a brutish look. Youd best be careful. Try to steal from someone again, that may kill you because of that blood in your veins and not a single person would blink an eye as your blood filled the cobblestone crevices.

Not even a Paladin? I retorted.

The Paladin, with his long black hair, nicely trimmed beard, but long mustache looked at me. Well, you do have some brains in you, boy. Do you have a home too?

The streets, I growled back.

The streets, he repeated. How about I make you a deal? You stay with me and learn the way of Tyr. We could use someone with your skill and strength.

His name was Dren Ravenmane  the first person I ever remember showing me any compassion. He fed me, kept me off the streets, taught me to fight.

During one of our training sessions, he had struck my shield hard, sending me stumbling back over my feet. I feel an anger surge in me as I jumped to my feet and began to swing wildly. Dren parried each of the blows easily, laughing at me as he did so, as if this were all some game. Then, when I was tired, he slammed his shield into mine and knocked me on the ground. He towered over me. Do you see what happened?

I got angry, I admitted. 

You gave in to the orc blood in your veins, he said as he extended his platemail hand. And that made you reckless; swinging wildly. Before you knew it, you were winded and I was able to knock you back down onto the ground.

It was four years, with Dren Ravenmane pleading with the Order, to allow me entrance to the Order. My Orcish appearance had caused all of them great hesitation, despite the praises Dren had given me. But on that fourth years, knowing that a war had been brewing, I was accepted into the Order and through a great ceremony, joined sixty others who became Paladins of Tyr.

We were sent to the Golden Coast because there had been news of the Bloodtide Minotaurs making landfall and ravishing coastal towns. Dren was a part of that deployment, I believe, because the Order had wanted him to keep an eye on me or at the very least keep me under control.

News came on night while patrolling the coastlines that The Starboard Harbor was under attack. We rode our horses hard and arrived to see Bloodtide Minotaurs running through the city cutting down anyone who stood in their way. None of us hesitated as we jumped from our horses directly into battle. I admit that I looked for the tallest of these Minotaur hoping he might be the leader. One Minotaur stood out above the rest. His fur coloring was a rusty, red color, and one of his horns had been severed, and still he towered two feet over his companions.

I cut my way through his army so that I could reach him. He was stunned to see someone had gotten so close, but it wasnt fear in his eyes. He was pleased.

War has never been about courage. War has always been about madness.

A willingness to accept that the next few seconds may be your final moment.

I walked a thin line of embracing that madness and keeping the Orcish side of my bloodline in check.

As this towering Minotaur engaged in combat with me, he was easily shoving me aside and deflecting my blows, his deep red eyes bore into my soul. Youre holding back, his voice boomed in my ears. Did these human teach you to fear your Orcish bloodline? That you might give in to what your other half normally does? Kill? Murder? Without it, he slammed me into a wall, you will never defeat me. He brought his leg, rippling with muscle upon muscle, into my gut and knocked the wind out of me. While I was bent over, he then brought the hilt of his sword on my neck, sending me to the ground. And as long as you dont embrace it, this is where you will always be, licking my hooves. Where is your god now? Why does he not protect you from me? Do you know why? Because Baphomet encourages our madness! He encourages us to spread chaos, death and destruction! Just like the blood in you screams to do! So what will it be boy?

He picked me up by my hair and made eye contact with me. He knew in that moment I could have plunged my weapon through him, but he was confident he had broken me.

My bloodline of Orcish taint had always worshipped those who were stronger. My eyes looked around me as I hung painfully by the mane of my hair and saw those who had been prejudiced against me, who feared me and refused me, for four long years, fall before the Bloodtide. Somewhere I saw even Dren overwhelmed by the Minotaurs.

I looked back at the towering Minotaur. I embrace Baphomet, I whispered, only if he allows me to be who I truly am.

The towering Minotaur discarded me to the side. Perfect. Take off the symbol of Helm and burn it. Shout to the heavens that you deny him and that you now embrace Baphomet! As I torn off my scapula, I saw Dren rise above the Minotaur army for a brief moment and scream something at me, before he  and several other Minotaur  fell off the pier and into the water.

I could feel the shadow and darkness erupting in my soul like a volcano that had finally been able to burst its ashes into heavens. Bloodmane looked at me, You will Baptize the world in blood.

For several months I sailed with Bloodmane, the leader of the Bloodtide, before I explained that Baphomet had given me a vision to ravage the land while wearing the scapula that bore the symbol of Baphomet.

During one of our coastal raids, Bloodmane and I parted ways.

In the back of my mind, I had wondered if Dren had perished when he fell off the pier wearing platemail, he must have sunk quickly

----------


## moonfly7

> I feel honored that so many have not only trusted me to journey with their characters - but enjoy what the Bard in me shares across the land!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to write something for that Oathbreaker thread - in this thread - and tell them to look here. ;) #AGoodBardKnowsHowToAdvertise


That, is what we call quality advertisement

----------


## Tawmis

> So, you've helped me before, I was wondering if I might impose upon you again.
> I have an, interesting, character idea.
> Race: drow
> Gender: female
> Class: oath breaker paladin/light cleric(ypu choose the god/goddess goddess makes more sense for drow though)
> Alignment: some form of good, either choatic or neutral, your choice
> So, I don't have a name for her yet, you can choose that if you want, but I have a bare bones idea.
> She was a conquest paladin of lolth, working as an enforcer and aquisition expert for the slaving parties that would sometimes hit the surface. Somehow, she becomes injured, and rescued by surface dwellers. They might be an adventuring party, a church, kind villagers, I don't know. Anyways, overtime spent recuperating amongst these people, she decides that lolths teachings are wrong, and renounces her goddess and her oath. Becoming oath breaker. Eventually, she becomes a light cleric, and works to spread her deities faith, and protect others(kindling and spreading the light), but she never takes another oath, staying an oath breaker.
> Also she still has lots of issues with shaking off drow culture. For instance, she'll sometimes forget herself, and for a momemt or two judge others simply because they aren't drow. Also, she no longer considees men inferior or slave labor, but she has a ways to go until she sees them as her equals without tgem proving it first.
> Don't feel like you have to do this, I know your busy with everyone else, so either way thank you!


So I did something... unique for this. So I have used other names from other backgrounds I've done (Bar'garius as a demon has popped up in several people's backgrounds where I needed a demon, the Red Eye Clan for Orcs have also popped up)... but this time... I directly tied yours to another *character history in this thread.* Naturally, neither is required to make it all make sense - but yours comes from a different POV, since that person's history dealt with Drow (he was a Half-Elf with a Drow father, human mother)... I made yours from the Drow perspective... Well, I won't spoil it further...
I will, as always, ask for feedback posted in this thread! It helps keep it active and bumped for others to discover!
So let me know what you liked, didn't like, and all that fun stuff!
Enjoy!
===============================================

Sureena Pyresin patrolled the upper edges of the slave pits. Her deep, dark skin were a sharp contrast to her unusually piercing blue eyes. Her wispy, white hair flowed to the middle of her back, and seemed to be made of thin, delicate, webs of Lolths making.

A loyal servant to Lolth, Sureena Pyresin had dedicated her life to the Spider Queen and had become one of Lolths most devote Paladins in this section of the Underdark. Most knew her name and feared her, rightfully so. She was the spear of Lolth, as many called her  leading the charge on surface raids at night to ambush, gather and abduct slaves for the pits of the Underdark.

Having recently successfully raid against a family passing through the mountain range, she took great pleasure in seeing in seeing her newest acquisitions put to work. There was one among them, a human female, whom she had taken a great interest in ensuring that she was put to work. A human woman, tall, slender, flowing blond hair and piercing blue eyes, who Sureena Pyresin considered to be too beautiful and needed to be broken.

It did not escape Sureena Pyresins attention that the woman, despite being a slave, had begun developing a relationship with Drazture Talshore, a Drow who had cast away the teachings of Lolth and instead worshipped Eilistraee, the goddess of song, dance, goodness and beauty. Such Drow who would turn away from the glory of Lolth disgusted Sureena Pyresin.

Sureena Pyresin watched in secrecy when the woman and Drazture had consummated their love for each other and let it happen because they would take the child and raise in the slave pits when it was strong enough to hold a pickaxe.

When the woman was just shy of delivering the child, Sureena Pyresin witnessed the unthinkable. Drazture took his pickaxe to the nearest slaver and plunged into their forehead. The Drow slaver collapsed and Drazture jumped on him and tore the keys from his belt and immediately ran to the woman and unlocked her shackles as well.

Sureena Pyresin began rushing along the side of the slave pit, her ice blue eyes watching as the two began escaping towards the same tunnel that Sureena Pyresin had dragged the woman through nine months ago. The woman was pregnant, she would not get far before being captured. Sureena Pyresin raced down the stone stairs and joined in the pursuit of Drazture and his human lover. 

She was surprised when Drazture turned to face the Drow Slavers. The woman said something to him, and Sureena Pyresin could see she was crying. Weakness. Thats what love is. Breed to feed the numbers and ensure the army stays strong. Theres no need for the emotional attachments that come with mating.

To Sureenas surprise, Drazture had managed to kill six slavers, as he bought time for his lover to escape further up the tunnel. Move! she barked, as she slammed her sword against her shield and marched towards Drazture.

Drazture knew of Sureenas reputation. He knew this is where he would die. He thrust forward with the scimitar he had stolen from the first slaver, but she put up her shield so that his body turned with the curve of the shield, leaving his body exposed. With a smile as cold as death, her eyes blue eyes flickered as blood splattered across her face as her sword cleaved the edge of his throat. His body collapsed on the ground. 

She looked up the passageway and began pursuing the woman. The platemail armor was slowing her down, so she began discarding it as she climbed up the passageway. Just as she reached the surface, she was struck with a rock across the head by the woman who heard her coming up the passageway.

Sureena awoke, her eyes fluttering open. Her eyes scanned the room and she could only see a wooden roof above her. She wasnt anywhere she recognized. She tried to sit up and found she could not. Was she being restrained? She could barely move her neck. Was it magic?

Just then an old human approached her and sat next to her. Good. Youre awake. Youve been in the dream state for over a week. We werent sure if you were going to come out of it.

Where am I, Sureena rasped, her voice sounding broken. She peered at the human cautiously. What have you done to me?

What have I done to you? the human crossed his legs. Ive done nothing to you. I found you at the bottom of a mountain, barely alive. From the looks of it, you took a fall off the path and fell nearly sixty feet to the hard, stone, ground that greeted you painfully.

I cant feel anything, she growled.

Youre paralyzed, the human replied, his voice mournful. From what I can tell, from the neck down you can no longer move. He looked at her. Youre one of them arent you?

One of who, she sneered.

The Shadow Elves, he replied. The ones who live in the mountains and raid and steal our people in the middle of the night?

Were called Drow, she corrected. Though completely helpless and at the mercy of this old, feeble human, Sureena did not lose her courage. My people will come for me.

But it had already been a week if the human was telling the truth and they had not come for her.

The human smiled as if reading her thoughts. They came for you. We displayed you outside of our village as a token to take you and leave us They saw you in your state unresponsive and left you.

They left me? she scoffed. You lie!

He shook his head. You know I am not lying.

So why am I here? she growled. If you know I am one of them as you call us, why are you helping me?

Because we hold all lives sacred, he explained. We would health a wounded lion back to full health, knowing that one day it may hunt us down.

Thats ridiculous! she laughed. You would aid your enemy!

What you see as ridiculous, we see as preserving the Light of Hope, he smiled and stood.

Hope is for the foolish, she replied.

Then, he turned and looked at her as he left the room, you will be there for all eternity. Unless you too hope to one day walk again. He closed the door behind her.

She lay there fuming with anger.

For days and weeks, he tended to her, feeding her, and bathing her. She hated that a human would be touching her divine skin. Where was Lolth? Why had she abandoned her most loyal Paladin?

For the next several months, she watched as the people of the village sang and danced and celebrated life. She grew more and more envious of their ability to move freely.

One night it wasnt the old man who paid her a visit, but another Drow. She was beautiful. More stunning than anyone Sureena had seen before. The woman touched her hand. You feel it do you not? The desire to move, to be free, to dance.

Sureena did not respond.

Sureena, the Drow woman said, it can be yours.

Sureena turned to face her. How do you know my name?

That is not important, the Drow woman smiled. Her milky black skin and violet eyes seemed to pull at Sureena. Will you take my hand and dance?

I cant move, Sureena retorted. I cant do anything but lay here.

Take my hand, the woman said, extending her hand just inches away from Sureenas.

I cant, woman, Sureena replied angrily. Did you not hear me?

Have you tried? the Drow woman smiled.

Sureena looked at her arm and willed it to rise. Much to her surprise she was able to lift her arm. She placed her hand into the hand of the mysterious Drow woman.

Then it happened.

A bright flash.

Sureena was not only dancing, she was jumping from star to star in the heavens, with the woman still holding her hand. This, the woman said, smiling, is what it is to be free. To dance. To love. It is not just that your body is paralyzed, she spun Sureena, but your mind and your heart are. Lolth had forged a wall there to prevent you from knowing the joy of life. You are free of that now.

The woman kissed Sureena on the forehead. You are free.

Sureena opened her eyes and sat up.

Eilistraee, she whispered.

She stumbled outside and much to the surprise of the others joined them in the merriment of their laughter and dancing.

The Old Man had come to sit next to her after a while. She came to you then?

Sureena looked at the old man.

She spent the next few weeks training before she was ready to visit the world. She slid on her new scapula which bore the symbol of a sword in front of the moon  though she had broken her oath with Lolth  she now proudly served Eilistraee, and for the first time, felt hope, light and love coursing through her veins.

----------


## Bjarkmundur

> so i did something... Unique for this. So i have used other names from other backgrounds i've done (bar'garius as a demon has popped up in several people's backgrounds where i needed a demon, the red eye clan for orcs have also popped up)... But this time... I directly tied yours to another *character history in this thread.*


tawmis-canon!
Tawmisverse!
Tawmsonian lore!
Yes!

----------


## moonfly7

> So I did something... unique for this. So I have used other names from other backgrounds I've done (Bar'garius as a demon has popped up in several people's backgrounds where I needed a demon, the Red Eye Clan for Orcs have also popped up)... but this time... I directly tied yours to another *character history in this thread.* Naturally, neither is required to make it all make sense - but yours comes from a different POV, since that person's history dealt with Drow (he was a Half-Elf with a Drow father, human mother)... I made yours from the Drow perspective... Well, I won't spoil it further...
> I will, as always, ask for feedback posted in this thread! It helps keep it active and bumped for others to discover!
> So let me know what you liked, didn't like, and all that fun stuff!
> Enjoy!
> ===============================================
> Also she still has lots of issues with shaking off drow culture. For instance, she'll sometimes forget herself, and for a momemt or two judge others simply because they aren't drow. Also, she no longer considees men inferior or slave labor, but she has a ways to go until she sees them as her equals without tgem proving it first.
> Don't feel like you have to do this, I know your busy with everyone else, so either way thank you!
> 
> Sureena Pyresin patrolled the upper edges of the slave pits. Her deep, dark skin were a sharp contrast to her unusually piercing blue eyes. Her wispy, white hair flowed to the middle of her back, and seemed to be made of thin, delicate, webs of Lolths making.
> ...


This, this is good. Its awesome.
(Is it bad if I want to send you every character concept thats ever been have made just so I can see more of your work?)

----------


## Bjarkmundur

> This, this is good. Its awesome.
> (Is it bad if I want to send you every character concept thats ever been have made just so I can see more of your work?)


I'm guilty of this x'D

----------


## Tawmis

> tawmis-canon!
> Tawmisverse!
> Tawmsonian lore!
> Yes!


I enjoyed using the same demon over and over, and the same Orc clan over and over - but this was the first time I saw a chance to tie two character stories together for two different people. And each stands on it's own as an individual background - but together shows more of a story! I enjoyed that little bit of creativity!




> This, this is good. Its awesome.
> (Is it bad if I want to send you every character concept thats ever been have made just so I can see more of your work?)





> I'm guilty of this x'D


Thank you! I love hearing that I landed the mark! You guys (and gals!) give me the details - and I use that to step inside the character's life and see what I uncover.
As for posting more character concepts - honestly, I wholeheartedly welcome it.
I've said it before, but I enjoy delving into everyone's characters and ideally providing someone with something they can use!
But at the same time, I limit myself to an hour to write these (so I don't end up writing a 19 page background for someone!) - so these are wonderful creative exercises! So while I am helping those who submit characters, I am also helping myself. Being creative allows my brain to calm down at night and allow me to perhaps get a normal 8 hours of sleep. (Or at least 4 hours, just 4 hours is fine too, Mr. Brain...)

----------


## Jaryn

> As for posting more character concepts - honestly, I wholeheartedly welcome it.


Hooray! This makes me happy 😊

Also I am enjoying watching the Tawmis-verse come together. It would be very interesting if Sureena and Corin came face to face one day, fighting side by side before eventually working out their shared history.

And now... *runs away to plan out a bard*

----------


## moonfly7

> I enjoyed using the same demon over and over, and the same Orc clan over and over - but this was the first time I saw a chance to tie two character stories together for two different people. And each stands on it's own as an individual background - but together shows more of a story! I enjoyed that little bit of creativity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love hearing that I landed the mark! You guys (and gals!) give me the details - and I use that to step inside the character's life and see what I uncover.
> As for posting more character concepts - honestly, I wholeheartedly welcome it.
> I've said it before, but I enjoy delving into everyone's characters and ideally providing someone with something they can use!
> But at the same time, I limit myself to an hour to write these (so I don't end up writing a 19 page background for someone!) - so these are wonderful creative exercises! So while I am helping those who submit characters, I am also helping myself. Being creative allows my brain to calm down at night and allow me to perhaps get a normal 8 hours of sleep. (Or at least 4 hours, just 4 hours is fine too, Mr. Brain...)


So, I have no issues with a 19 page piece of your writing, and I think most people here feel that way. Feel free to write as much as you want or feel comfortable with for me.

Also, another idea.
A dwarf necromamcer wizard, except he's a paleontologist. He specialises in finding fossils, and then bringing the ancient, extinct species back to life after he uses his dwarven mining knowledge to chip them from the stone. He also helps bring non fossilized extinct species back.
His name is Bart stonechipper.
If it's not to much to ask, I'd like to see it done in a style similare to the vigilante paladin. But if you have a different idea, go for it, I completely trust your judgement.

----------


## moonfly7

> Hooray! This makes me happy 😊
> 
> Also I am enjoying watching the Tawmis-verse come together. It would be very interesting if Sureena and Corin came face to face one day, fighting side by side before eventually working out their shared history.


With varise's permission, I really wanna see you right this.

----------


## Tawmis

> So, I have no issues with a 19 page piece of your writing, and I think most people here feel that way. Feel free to write as much as you want or feel comfortable with for me.
> Also, another idea.
> A dwarf necromamcer wizard, except he's a paleontologist. He specialises in finding fossils, and then bringing the ancient, extinct species back to life after he uses his dwarven mining knowledge to chip them from the stone. He also helps bring non fossilized extinct species back.
> His name is Bart stonechipper.
> If it's not to much to ask, I'd like to see it done in a style similare to the vigilante paladin. But if you have a different idea, go for it, I completely trust your judgement.


Sure! Only question - is the Vigilante Paladin an official thing or homebrew? I honestly can't recall (and I am at work so I don't have the books in front of me), anything about the Vigilante Paladin? And online searches are kind of pointing to fighters and homebrew stuff. Just want clarification so I can get close. :)

----------


## moonfly7

> Sure! Only question - is the Vigilante Paladin an official thing or homebrew? I honestly can't recall (and I am at work so I don't have the books in front of me), anything about the Vigilante Paladin? And online searches are kind of pointing to fighters and homebrew stuff. Just want clarification so I can get close. :)


Im talking about the point of view from a character backgroubd you wrote, you introduced the character in third person, while events happened. It was Jesse, oath of the vigilante paladin, my favorite background so far.

----------


## Tawmis

> Im talking about the point of view from a character backgroubd you wrote, you introduced the character in third person, while events happened. It was Jesse, oath of the vigilante paladin, my favorite background so far.


Ah! Yes! Okay, that works. I have some more video editing to do at home - but will try to get this knocked out tonight!

----------


## clash

Here is another one for you. 
Elias stonewall. Human paladin of conquest who swore an oath of knighthood to protect the weak speak only truth and to root out all evil

----------


## AH0098

*Spoiler*
Show




> He enjoyed retelling the story of how he found me abandoned, and how, despite my outward appearance, he knew he could not abandon me.
> 
> You see, my father isnt my father by blood. But family has never been just about blood.
> 
> From what hes told me  and told me often (especially when I was between the ages of five and ten)  was that he had been a part of a caravan  hired to protect the people and the contents that had been traveling north along Trade Way, from Dragonspear Castle when a band of Orcs known as The Red Eye attacked.
> 
> The Red Eye Orcs were a ruthless lot  sometimes attacking and killing for the sheer pleasure of it.
> 
> When some of the Orcs had managed to escape with one of the maidens, my father and his best friend, also a Paladin of Helm, like my father gave pursuit, while the rest remained to defend the caravan in the event the orcs looped back around or planned a secondary ambush.
> ...




Wow, that was perfect.  I honestly couldn't imagine her history in any other way.  I mean you put what my mind had as a general concept and gave it life.  Thank you.

----------


## Cyclops08

> Done!
> I was able to squeeze everything in (Sniper feat), but where I leave it off - it is open to his future (that he might pick up the feat).
> I had fun finding a way for the Hexblade to be Strahd rather than the Raven Queen.
> Also the vampire serving Strahd (Nev Vanshir) is another vampire I used for someone else's background, so it was kind of fun thinking how these might be indirectly tied. :)
> Whatever you like - or don't like - please tell me - and feel free to be as honest as possible! I promise I won't be offended! :)
> Please let me know if this works for you!
> Enjoy!
> ==================================================  ==
> 
> ...


This is WONDERFUL! Ii love it. 
But there are a few correction that need to be made. 
A Hexblade does not start the game with an uber powerful sword. 
Vandal made the pact with the sword and now HE is the weapon. I would have the sword meld into his arm while still in the pit. He starts out with next to nothing, but he does get an Eldritch Blast...that is what he kills the Gobins with. He is likely to pick up one of their weapons as he leaves...the pact suddenly gives him a proficiency with all martial weapons...something he did not have before. 

Thanks for bringing Vandal to life!

----------


## Tawmis

> Hooray! This makes me happy 😊
> Also I am enjoying watching the Tawmis-verse come together. It would be very interesting if Sureena and Corin came face to face one day, fighting side by side before eventually working out their shared history.
> And now... *runs away to plan out a bard*


I may write a connecting story between Sureena and Corin in this thread if there ever comes a time where character background requests drop (not that I want that to happen!), but it'd be something to keep me creative.




> So, I have no issues with a 19 page piece of your writing, and I think most people here feel that way. Feel free to write as much as you want or feel comfortable with for me.


Hah! The 19 page backstory was reference to comic strip where the bad guy is tied to a tree and he says something like, "I've endured the planes of Hell! Do you think you can torture me?" And the person holds up this book and says, "Maybe not, but I am going to read you my 19 page backstory!" And the bad guy screams.  :Small Sigh: 




> Also, another idea.
> A dwarf necromamcer wizard, except he's a paleontologist. He specialises in finding fossils, and then bringing the ancient, extinct species back to life after he uses his dwarven mining knowledge to chip them from the stone. He also helps bring non fossilized extinct species back.
> His name is Bart stonechipper.
> If it's not to much to ask, I'd like to see it done in a style similare to the vigilante paladin. But if you have a different idea, go for it, I completely trust your judgement.


I will see if I can get it in a similar style... often times, I write the first three words... and the the rest is like the opening of a dam, and it just pours out of me.




> Here is another one for you. 
> Elias stonewall. Human paladin of conquest who swore an oath of knighthood to protect the weak speak only truth and to root out all evil


I will add it to the list to write for! Still editing a video for a friend - but between rendering, I try to get some writing in. 




> Wow, that was perfect.  I honestly couldn't imagine her history in any other way.  I mean you put what my mind had as a general concept and gave it life.  Thank you.


Thank *you*! I had a lot of great fun exploring the character - and so very happy to hear that you enjoyed the journey as well!




> This is WONDERFUL! Ii love it. 
> But there are a few correction that need to be made. 
> A Hexblade does not start the game with an uber powerful sword. 
> Vandal made the pact with the sword and now HE is the weapon. I would have the sword meld into his arm while still in the pit. He starts out with next to nothing, but he does get an Eldritch Blast...that is what he kills the Gobins with. He is likely to pick up one of their weapons as he leaves...the pact suddenly gives him a proficiency with all martial weapons...something he did not have before. 
> Thanks for bringing Vandal to life!


So I was thinking that the character themselves wouldn't even be aware if the sword had any powers (other than an ability to speak to their mind)... It would essentially, for all intents and purposes be a normal sword as far as attacking and such (because the "power" of the sword is doing nothing to benefit the character - it's just "drinking the blood" and giving it to Strahd). So the character would never notice anything unusual. That said, I've never played (or DMed for) a Hexblade, so I just went off what a quick scan of reading up on it was. So it could be that touch the sword absorbs it into the character (and now every monster the character cuts - or kills - feeds Strahd, which the character is completely unaware of).

----------


## moonfly7

> I will see if I can get it in a similar style... often times, I write the first three words... and the the rest is like the opening of a dam, and it just pours out of me.


You write the way you normally do man, I'd hate to mess with an obviously amazing system.

----------


## Bel-Torac

You got the concept of my character excellently.  It's about him embracing his savage orcish side.  I've always wanted a character who was into Baphomet so that's why I chose him instead of Gruumsh.  You understood the background half orcs and Baphomet as well as Tyr more than I do so it played out beautifully.

I liked how you dropped a few hints here and there foreshadowing his fall from grace.  I couldn't think of anything after the big battle, but you found something that worked.  I forgot to mention why he was called, "The Baptizer" but you figured it out (he baptizes people in their blood).  I didn't have any expectations for the blank areas of my background so I can't say there is anything I disliked.




> I rarely get to write evil characters...! So this was fun! Especially showing his fall from grace...
> It was easy for me to weave a reason for your character to be an Oathbreaker once I started...!
> Please let me know what you like, hate, what worked, what didn't! Replies not only help keep me going, they also help me learning if I am reading people correctly, and it also keeps the thread alive and bumped for others to discover!
> Please let me know your thoughts! Enjoy!
> =======================================
> *Spoiler: Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> When I was young, I lived on the streets, as most Half-Orcs do, rejected by both sides of their heritage. One such pocket I tried to pick, desperate for coin so that I could put food in my stomach that growled like a furious chimera, happened to be that of a Paladin. He was on his way to donate a large pouch of coin from one of his most recent adventures.
> ...

----------


## Varise

Tawnis thank you, that was perfect. Just what I was looking for. Really helps me get a feel for him.




> I may write a connecting story between Sureena and Corin in this thread if there ever comes a time where character background requests drop (not that I want that to happen!), but it'd be something to keep me creative.


Haha! Yes please do if they do.

----------


## Dessunri

I want to play a female Wood Elf fighter. I don't have too much of a backstory for her except that she went against her families wishes in becoming a fighter, they wanted her to find a husband and raise a family. She is a dex based fighter with a rapier and isn't a very open person. I don't even have a name for her yet. I'd appreciate your help with a backstory! I know I haven't given you much to go on; but, maybe a blank slate is the best way to start?

_EDIT_ if it helps, i'll be picking up a couple spells as I level her up via the Ritual Caster feat and the Wood Elf Magic feat. I'll build her as a pure, battle master fighter. Her alignment would be good of some sort, not likely lawful.

----------


## Tawmis

> A dwarf necromamcer wizard, except he's a paleontologist. He specialises in finding fossils, and then bringing the ancient, extinct species back to life after he uses his dwarven mining knowledge to chip them from the stone. He also helps bring non fossilized extinct species back.
> His name is Bart stonechipper.
> If it's not to much to ask, I'd like to see it done in a style similare to the vigilante paladin. But if you have a different idea, go for it, I completely trust your judgement.


Phew. Work has been rough. My brain is running on it's last brain cell.
Between work and working on this birthday video thing I am doing at home, phew!
I feel like I am missing the mark here...
I had a hard time with a Dwarf going into Necromancy (and not being evil... It wasn't clear if you wanted evil or not, so I sided with not evil...)
Which presented a challenge...
And then the dinosaur thing (fossils is easy, but a Necromancer who brings Dinosaurs to life was difficult, because there's no spell or feat or anything in D&D that comes close to that)...
So it took some HEAVY creative lifting to explain how it was done once... let alone to continue to be able to do it...
But yeah, this one I wasn't able to fully get behind, so I apologize if it disappoints!
But please, still leave feedback - especially if you didn't like it - what you didn't like and that allows me to possibly revisit it (after I do the other requests) and get it closer to what you want...
Enjoy!
=====================================
The Eye of the Storm, despite its name was not the center of a massive storm. According to legend this is where the Eye of Gruumsh fell. It struck the world with such force it create a massive crater and wiped out an entire species of animals that lived in this region for nearly one hundred miles.

The crater was nearly forty feet deep and one mile wide. The inside of the crater was now a jungle of animals, in some cases, solely unique to the crater itself.

Scaling down a massive crater can be nerve wracking.

Our kind has a very long lifespan, Jorasic Stonecutter grumbled as he and two others climbed down the side of a massive crater, but doin things like this can shorten yer life.

Jorasic was Dwarf with black hair that had streaks of grey flashing through it as if it had captured the motion of falling stars during a moonless night. Jorasic was one who tended to worry about everything and stroked his beard fiercely when consumed with that feeling. Most had teased him that one day he would have no beard due to the constant motion of tugging on his black and grey hairs.

Just below Jorasic was another Dwarf  a cousin, three times removed  by the name of Nord Forgehammer who in every regard was just the opposite of his cousin. Nord had white hair on his head and beard but was much younger than he appeared. He had a jovial nature that often got him into plenty of trouble because people said he lacked common sense.

Then theres me, Bart Stonechipper  also a Dwarf like my two companions, and much like them, directly related. Nord and I were half-brothers (we had the same mother, different fathers). Nords father had perished in a battle against Drow and my father was Nords fathers best friend. He took care of the Nords mother, fell in love with her over the years, and married her. A few short years later I was born.

Family, you can typically count on them, even if theyre half brothers and cousins three times removed. Theyd agreed to go on this expedition with me to the Eye of the Storm knowing it could be several weeks.

Jorasic specialized in working with leather, while Nord had taken after his father and become a renowned armorer. I had walked a different path. My mother and father had both pondered if they had done something wrong raising me. Unlike the others I dabbled into the arts of Magic. Its true, most Dwarves dont venture into understanding magic  but thats what had made it appealing to me. Growing up I saw Dwarves crafting amazing weapons and armor, but no one knew had to craft a spell. The more I researched the Arcane World, the more I realized how diverse it was. The one so few understood, or perhaps, dared to dabble in was the one that had interested me the most because it had the most to offer in regard to learning. That school of magic was Necromancy.

Jorasics voice pulled me from my thoughts. Listen; are we almost to the bottom?

Just open your eyes and look, Nord teased knowing that Jorasic had a terrible fear of heights. He always said, If we were meant to enjoy heights, the gods would have made us taller!

You can always let go of the rope and just meet us at the bottom, I teased as I continued to edge my way down the side of the crater.

Funny, coming from the wizard who can cast a spell to make him as light as a feather! I dont see why you didnt do that to begin with! Jorasic complained.

You would have never let me cast it on you, I shouted upward, because you dont trust magic!

No, I dont, he admitted, especially the weird, dark magic you spend your time casting! Its not natural you know! Leave the dead be!

I chuckled, Despite what you may think, I dont spend my nights alone, sitting in the Great Tombs, speaking and raising the dead.

It was a small sacrifice to make but engaging Jorasic to talk about the negatives of me and my choice to study Necromancy kept him focused on the discussion

When we finally reached the bottom (for which Jorasic was eternally thankful), Nord turned to me and asked, So what is this gaping hole in the ground?

Standing inside the crater, I felt the energy crackling all around me Was it because of the Fall of the Eye? I looked around me and all I could see was an entire jungle that had sprung up at the bottom of the crate and the sounds coming from it indicated it was teeming with life. 

Depends on the story you believe, I explained, as I slung my backpack over my shoulder. The most common story is that when Corellon Larethian shot an arrow at Gruumsh and struck him so that he dislodged the Orc Gods eye that it came crashing down onto the world below. Infused with magic born of any deity, the energy emitted from the eye changed the world around it.

Nord looked at me, The orcs would have you believe that Gruumsh is infallible so there is no way that Corellon Larethian would have ever bested him.

Jorasic tugged at his beard as he looked around, So were here to what? Collect energy signatures or something?

Yes, I replied, which was, at best a partial truth. 

Closer to the actual truth involved the small little detail of a human I had met who had come to Iron Keep seeking shelter from Orcs he had escaped. We took him in, and he seemed wizardly so he caught my attention. I began speaking with him and he shared with me an ancient human tome on history which spoke of ancient reptiles that roamed the world that were like wingless dragons. The tome explained that many of these beasts died in the extinction event of The Fall of the Eye, as its affectionately called.

We had set up camp near the crater wall since the jungle seemed like it might be too dangerous come night. As we were setting up camp, I heard Jorasics trembling voice whisper, What in the Greystone is that?

I turned my head and saw a lizard about the size of a chicken, standing on two legs, head tilting and turning quickly, like a chicken or pigeon. I had studied the humans tome of history for as long as he had let me and knew immediately it was a Compsognathus. Few were even known to exist outside of the crater, so that seemed to lend some truth to the lore found in the tome. The dinosaurs as they had been called lived in this region; and some still seemed to thrive in the crater. I made a sound at it and waved my hands and the Compsognathus quickly darted away but would visit us throughout the night with about sixteen others of the same kind.

I took a small cup and placed it on the log and filled it with water. When I did not drink it, Nord asked me if I was waiting for something. I smiled and explained, Its something I read in the humans book. Its the best way to detect larger species of dinosaurs.

Just as we were going to bed, unpacking our bedrolls, we heard what sounded like an explosion. Naturally it was Jorasic who was shouting, What was that?

We had stopped what we were doing and glanced at one another. Jorasic was viciously tugging at his beard.

The boom came again. Then one more time. There were long gaps. I looked at the cup and saw the water shimmering. I counted between the booms. It wasnt an explosion; it was a dinosaur. Against the moonlight I could see a neck that seemed to stretch for miles which attached to a large, round body whose legs were like tree trunks. An Apatosaurus, I whispered pointing.

Jorasic was beside himself, The thing could eat us in one bite!

Good thing theyre herbivores, I replied.

Would not stop them from accidentally eating us or stepping on us, he added.

Excavating was a slow, painful process, but the following morning I began excavating some of the area. I was looking for something. They knew I was here to find fossils. 

But last night; the energy and the magic I could feel coursing through my veins, gave me a brand-new idea. One that neither of them would ever approve of (and probably with good reason). As I chipped away at the side of the craters wall, I looked back at the others. 

Nord had been the one who taught me how to fine tune using a hammer. While he used it to pound metal vigorously, I used it to gently chip away at the crater wall. Jorasic was working on some leather working, fascinated by the reptiles that dominated the crater. He was still jumpy every time he saw a new one, wondering if it was there to devour him, and I had to reassure him each time that he was safe. (Although the baby raptors were a concern, that meant there were adult ones somewhere, but there was no need to tell Jorasic the truth about them).

It was two days of chipping away at the crater wall before I found what I was looking for. The fossil skull of a Thunder Lizard. The fabled Thunder Lizard was said to have some relation to Wyverns. Diagrams showed that the beast stood over thirty feet tall, had an endless row of teeth, enormous claws on their feet, but small arms that were ineffectual. This is what started the theory that they were related to Wyverns; over time, they developed massive wings. 

Neither Nord nor Jorasic could figure out why I was so excited about finding a fossil  they had been with me in plenty other places where Id found some.

Nord and Jorasic both agreed to stay long, though Jorasic wasnt pleased about it, but he agreed to stay, undoubtedly influenced by Nords decision. It took two weeks (and Jorasic reminded us every day about the numerous times he was being eaten alive by insects) before I was able to clear the massive skull from the craters wall safely.

Do you plan to take that thing back to Iron Gate? Nord asked. Because hefting it up the crater wall might be a problem.

No, I said. It will stay here. But I want to study it.

That was a lie. The two weeks spent in the Eye of the Storm had changed me. The magic was crackling at my fingertips.

The following morning I took the large skull out to a small clearing in front of the jungle. Using my notes that I had taken from an ancient tome I found in the Greystone Library that dealt with Necromancy, I traced to the best of my ability the symbols I had hastily copied. 

Sitting down in front of the fossil, I faced it and began chanting the words from my notebook. An unusual wind picked up, and as I chanted the words, pages began to fly away as I read the last line, as if someone were standing next to me tearing the pages away from me as I finished reading them.

Suddenly a green energy formed in the eye sockets of the fossil.

The wind toppled me over and as I quickly scampered to my feet, I saw the head beginning to levitate. 

What have you done? Nord asked as he came to stand behind me.

I didnt answer  instead I watched as the head floated further upward. There was a burst of green energy. Momentarily blinded, I rubbed my eyes and suddenly saw that the energy had enveloped the skull and began flickering and flashing wildly.

Is that forming a body? Jorasic stammered.

After a few short moments the thunder lizard stood tall. Almost thirty feet tall, small beady eyes with new life stared around in momentary confusion. The Tyrannosaurus Rex tilted its head up and roared. 

What have you done? Nord repeated.

I snapped out of the trance I had been in and looked up at the Tyrannosaurus Rex. I dont believe it worked, I said in awe.

Run! was the next sound I heard from Jorasic as the large beast looked over in our direction.

We had scrambled into the small crevice we had dug getting the skull and after an hour the large beast gave us and began looking for an easier meal.

Youve unleashed a new beast, Nord whispered.

It will never be able to climb out of here, I replied as we climbed out of the small hole.

How did you even do that? Nord asked. You looked like you were in some kind of trance.

The energy here, I said. I can feel it in me. Its awakened something in me.

I noticed that Jorasic and Nord shared a nervous exchange and Jorasics beard was much whiter.

Jorasic looked at me. We are leaving now, right? Because I do not feel comfortable with that thing you unleashed being in the same area we are.

Yes, I nodded, suddenly feeling exhausted. We should get out of here.

Just as we reached the top of the crater, I heard the roar of the Tyrannosaurus Rex again.

----------


## Tawmis

> Here is another one for you. 
> Elias stonewall. Human paladin of conquest who swore an oath of knighthood to protect the weak speak only truth and to root out all evil


Yours is next! I am working on it now!




> I want to play a female Wood Elf fighter. I don't have too much of a backstory for her except that she went against her families wishes in becoming a fighter, they wanted her to find a husband and raise a family. She is a dex based fighter with a rapier and isn't a very open person. I don't even have a name for her yet. I'd appreciate your help with a backstory! I know I haven't given you much to go on; but, maybe a blank slate is the best way to start?
> 
> _EDIT_ if it helps, i'll be picking up a couple spells as I level her up via the Ritual Caster feat and the Wood Elf Magic feat. I'll build her as a pure, battle master fighter. Her alignment would be good of some sort, not likely lawful.


Don't worry! You gave me enough to understand your character! Will work on it after the one above. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Here is another one for you. 
> Elias stonewall. Human paladin of conquest who swore an oath of knighthood to protect the weak speak only truth and to root out all evil


I feel like this one is a little shorter than what I normally do...
But I feel like it was easy getting inside the mind of the character...
And the Red Eye Orcs are Orcs I've used in other people's origins...
And the Pillar of Light is also an organization I've previously introduced in someone else's origin...
Hopefully it's what you're looking for?
I'd love to hear feedback, regardless! Good or bad, let me know!
===========================
I was only fifteen when I saw the horrors of war.

The Red Eye Orcs had invaded our town for the sheer sport of murder and chaos. If they managed to steal resources as well, that was just bonus. But they were complete savages killing man, woman and child alike, without hesitation.

My mother and father were cut down before my eyes, and I only barely managed to survive by crawling under a wagon that they had ignited. Right across from me was an orphanage, and the Red Eye had circled all the children and women that worked there and kept them trapped as they burned it down to the ground, laughing all the while.

The horrified screams of those children and women have fueled my nightmares.

After the Red Eye Orcs were gone, I crawled out from beneath the wagon that was still burning and looked at the destruction of my town. Of the hundred or so people who lived in Crestfall, only a handful of us had survived their onslaught.

I wondered if the gods had spared me for a reason. Did they make me witness this horror for some greater cause?

We dug up our dead and buried the bodies that we could. Most of the children in the women in the orphanage were so badly burned that their bodies had melted together. For them, we left them there and turned the building into a memorial. Those that survived with me; the handful that they were, worked together, and we were almost like a family. We all agreed that the memories here were too painful and we gathered whatever resources we could and left for Stormhaven, the larger city only a few days away.

In Stormhaven I met another human by the name of Brell Stormhammer. He had seen us approaching Stormhaven and asked what had happened. When he learned that the Red Eye were behind the attacks, he gathered other Paladins to hunt them down.

Two weeks later, with far fewer men, Brell Stormhammer returned. He found me in Stormhaven and explained that they had tracked down and killed the Red Eye Orcs that had been responsible for the slaughter. He then asked if my family perished in the attack and when I explained they had, he offered me a place at his side, among the other Paladins of his Order. He explained that they followed Tempus, the God of War, and that the symbol on his shield; an upright flaming sword was the symbol of Tempus.

Through Brell I learned the ways of the Order. Douse the Flame of Hope in your enemies. It is never enough to simply defeat them in battle, but make them fear you, so that they understand that there is no way they will escape justice. Because the world was full of chaos and mischief and murder, it is best to rule with an Iron Fist and find those who would seek to disrupt your order. And lastly, always be ready for a challenge  because you should always be tested to ensure you are the strongest one. If you are weak, then the Order has an area that can be exposed. If it can be exposed it can be broken. Never be weak. Not just for you, but for the Order.

I spent two years with Brell Stormhammer, sometimes just preparing his mount so he could go ride off to put an end to some other enemy; sometimes he granted me permission to ride with him. By the age of eighteen, I was brought into the Order of Tempus under the Paladins who called themselves The Pillar of Light.

The Pillar of Light taught me that if something comes from evil, then evil is in its veins. Never trust it. All races are, naturally, capable of evil  but there are those that have it in their blood (such as Tieflings and Half-Orcs, even Sorcerers), and those that dabble into darkness (such as Warlocks)  they are not to be trusted. 

I have now spent two years with the Pillar of Light, honoring Tempus. There are many who dislike our methods and calls us names such as Knight Tyrants or Iron Mongers, because we acted without mercy.

But that helped keep the land in order. 

Never again would anyone have to hear the dying sounds of children. Never. Again.

My name is Elias Stonewall, and that is my oath.

----------


## Tawmis

> I want to play a female Wood Elf fighter. I don't have too much of a backstory for her except that she went against her families wishes in becoming a fighter, they wanted her to find a husband and raise a family. She is a dex based fighter with a rapier and isn't a very open person. I don't even have a name for her yet. I'd appreciate your help with a backstory! I know I haven't given you much to go on; but, maybe a blank slate is the best way to start?
> _EDIT_ if it helps, i'll be picking up a couple spells as I level her up via the Ritual Caster feat and the Wood Elf Magic feat. I'll build her as a pure, battle master fighter. Her alignment would be good of some sort, not likely lawful.


It's another short one, but once again, felt like it was easy to get into her head space...
I enjoyed the idea of conflict with the family (that part was easy!)...
But I wanted to dive deeper, so... I mended fences at the end... To give an emotional tie to it all.
Please let me know what you like or dislike - any feedback is welcome!
Enjoy!
======================================
Elarwyn Forest.

This used to be my home. It feels strange coming back.

Six years ago, my family and I parted on less than pleasant ways.

Salyna, I could hear my mother saying, its almost time for you to find someone. To settle down. Bare children.

I was not like my mother. When she was young, she had fallen in love with my father, and they had six children  myself being the youngest among them.

When I was young, I was already wrestling with my two older brothers. My mother would come rushing out and break us apart.

Thats no way for a woman to act! she would say, shaking her finger at me.

I am not a woman, yet, mother! Id bark back. I am just a girl!

If other boys see you playing like that, she would counter, they will remember that when you get older and think how un-lady like you were acting!

Good! I would laugh, If I scared them, then they wouldnt be a good fit for me!

The play fighting between my brothers and I never stopped. As we got older, they would show me how to use a rapier since in Elarwyn, women were not allowed to learn how to fight since that was not their place. My brothers, like me, thought that the idea of not teaching a woman to fight was ridiculous. Evil came in all forms, whether it was a marauding band of Red Eye Orcs, or even one of our own  everyone should learn how to defend themselves.

The problem was, I was interested in more than defending myself. I was interested in fighting and joining the front lines against the Red Eye Orcs. Despite my proven skill, thanks to my brothers, when I presented the idea of me joining the ranks, I was declined without even considering my skill (even though I had bested six of the eight men who they sent against me to test my skill).

That had been the final straw, and thats when I left to go out to the world beyond the forest and see if I could join others who would accept me for who I am despite my race or my gender, and accept me for my skill.

As I suspected, in the world beyond the woods, there were others like me  others who sought out adventure. Not all of them used swords; some used magic; some used their fists. But it was refreshing to know that I had not made a mistake.

But tonight, its not about telling my parents that I was right. The reason I had come back to Elarwyn Forest was because my father had fallen grievously ill and was not expected to live for much longer. 

I met up with four of my brothers (Taris, the second oldest, had died a few years ago, while patrolling the border of the forest). I didnt even know my brother had died, until tonight, when I met with my other brothers. Apparently, my mother had told my brothers that she had sent word for me, but that I had declined to come because I was too busy.

I was angry to learn this. But when we got to our home in the woods, all of that anger was set aside. My father, in bed, pale as the moon, my mother so thin, she looked like a twig, because she had stopped eating the day my father grew ill It was impossible to stay angry.

We stayed for six night, and on the sixth night, my father, with all of us around him, breathed his final breath.

There was a ceremony and a celebration of life, where we all spoke of the many stories that revolved around my father.

During the Celebration of Life, my mother had approached me and apologized, both for the way she treated me, and for never telling me about Taris death.

I smiled at my mother, and told her I understood.

She asked, knowing the answer, if I would be staying long.

My name is Salyna Moonglade, and I am a woman who has grown up fighting against the odds and learning to live and fight in the world beyond my home. I have lost my father, one of my brothers, and my home, but I never lost sight of who I am.

----------


## moonfly7

> Phew. Work has been rough. My brain is running on it's last brain cell.
> Between work and working on this birthday video thing I am doing at home, phew!
> I feel like I am missing the mark here...
> I had a hard time with a Dwarf going into Necromancy (and not being evil... It wasn't clear if you wanted evil or not, so I sided with not evil...)
> Which presented a challenge...
> And then the dinosaur thing (fossils is easy, but a Necromancer who brings Dinosaurs to life was difficult, because there's no spell or feat or anything in D&D that comes close to that)...
> So it took some HEAVY creative lifting to explain how it was done once... let alone to continue to be able to do it...
> But yeah, this one I wasn't able to fully get behind, so I apologize if it disappoints!
> But please, still leave feedback - especially if you didn't like it - what you didn't like and that allows me to possibly revisit it (after I do the other requests) and get it closer to what you want...
> ...


So, he is definetly not evil. Also, he would use spells like ressurection, true ressurection, and animate dead.
Also, this crap rocked, absolutly loved it.

----------


## Tawmis

> So, he is definetly not evil. Also, he would use spells like ressurection, true ressurection, and animate dead.
> Also, this crap rocked, absolutly loved it.


Ah! So it was intended for a higher level character! I was thinking like Level 1 to 3 range character. :)
So I was thinking, "How is someone going to resurrect a Dinosaur at a low level?"
Then thought, "In my campaign I had the Eye of Gruumsh hit the world and change it... I will just use that in this one to explain the magical enhancing energy!"

So if it was for a higher level character - just some minor changes about actually KNOWING the spell would be used versus some old tome he scribbled down from the Great Iron Library. :)

Glad you managed to enjoy it, even though I felt like I was off. :)

EDIT: So I threw in several "Jurassic Park" things... the dwarf Jorasic (pronounced "Jor-ass-ic" aka Jurassic), and then the cup of water to sense big dinosaurs... and then of course, the TREX roaring...




> You got the concept of my character excellently.  It's about him embracing his savage orcish side.  I've always wanted a character who was into Baphomet so that's why I chose him instead of Gruumsh.  You understood the background half orcs and Baphomet as well as Tyr more than I do so it played out beautifully.
> I liked how you dropped a few hints here and there foreshadowing his fall from grace.  I couldn't think of anything after the big battle, but you found something that worked.  I forgot to mention why he was called, "The Baptizer" but you figured it out (he baptizes people in their blood).  I didn't have any expectations for the blank areas of my background so I can't say there is anything I disliked.


It was a lot of fun writing the character... and his fall from grace... and why he would align to a new god...!
I am glad I was able to get the feel (and the "title") correctly!




> Wow, that was perfect.  I honestly couldn't imagine her history in any other way.  I mean you put what my mind had as a general concept and gave it life.  Thank you.


My pleasure! Thank you for allowing me to walk in their high hard boots. :)

----------


## clash

*Spoiler*
Show

I feel like this one is a little shorter than what I normally do...
But I feel like it was easy getting inside the mind of the character...
And the Red Eye Orcs are Orcs I've used in other people's origins...
And the Pillar of Light is also an organization I've previously introduced in someone else's origin...
Hopefully it's what you're looking for?
I'd love to hear feedback, regardless! Good or bad, let me know!
===========================
I was only fifteen when I saw the horrors of war.

The Red Eye Orcs had invaded our town for the sheer sport of murder and chaos. If they managed to steal resources as well, that was just bonus. But they were complete savages killing man, woman and child alike, without hesitation.

My mother and father were cut down before my eyes, and I only barely managed to survive by crawling under a wagon that they had ignited. Right across from me was an orphanage, and the Red Eye had circled all the children and women that worked there and kept them trapped as they burned it down to the ground, laughing all the while.

The horrified screams of those children and women have fueled my nightmares.

After the Red Eye Orcs were gone, I crawled out from beneath the wagon that was still burning and looked at the destruction of my town. Of the hundred or so people who lived in Crestfall, only a handful of us had survived their onslaught.

I wondered if the gods had spared me for a reason. Did they make me witness this horror for some greater cause?

We dug up our dead and buried the bodies that we could. Most of the children in the women in the orphanage were so badly burned that their bodies had melted together. For them, we left them there and turned the building into a memorial. Those that survived with me; the handful that they were, worked together, and we were almost like a family. We all agreed that the memories here were too painful and we gathered whatever resources we could and left for Stormhaven, the larger city only a few days away.

In Stormhaven I met another human by the name of Brell Stormhammer. He had seen us approaching Stormhaven and asked what had happened. When he learned that the Red Eye were behind the attacks, he gathered other Paladins to hunt them down.

Two weeks later, with far fewer men, Brell Stormhammer returned. He found me in Stormhaven and explained that they had tracked down and killed the Red Eye Orcs that had been responsible for the slaughter. He then asked if my family perished in the attack and when I explained they had, he offered me a place at his side, among the other Paladins of his Order. He explained that they followed Tempus, the God of War, and that the symbol on his shield; an upright flaming sword was the symbol of Tempus.

Through Brell I learned the ways of the Order. Douse the Flame of Hope in your enemies. It is never enough to simply defeat them in battle, but make them fear you, so that they understand that there is no way they will escape justice. Because the world was full of chaos and mischief and murder, it is best to rule with an Iron Fist and find those who would seek to disrupt your order. And lastly, always be ready for a challenge  because you should always be tested to ensure you are the strongest one. If you are weak, then the Order has an area that can be exposed. If it can be exposed it can be broken. Never be weak. Not just for you, but for the Order.

I spent two years with Brell Stormhammer, sometimes just preparing his mount so he could go ride off to put an end to some other enemy; sometimes he granted me permission to ride with him. By the age of eighteen, I was brought into the Order of Tempus under the Paladins who called themselves The Pillar of Light.

The Pillar of Light taught me that if something comes from evil, then evil is in its veins. Never trust it. All races are, naturally, capable of evil  but there are those that have it in their blood (such as Tieflings and Half-Orcs, even Sorcerers), and those that dabble into darkness (such as Warlocks)  they are not to be trusted. 

I have now spent two years with the Pillar of Light, honoring Tempus. There are many who dislike our methods and calls us names such as Knight Tyrants or Iron Mongers, because we acted without mercy.

But that helped keep the land in order. 

Never again would anyone have to hear the dying sounds of children. Never. Again.

My name is Elias Stonewall, and that is my oath.


The character is a little off what I imagined as far as the narrative goes but the backstory details will work perfect for him. It is my take on my lawful good conquest paladin.

----------


## Tawmis

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> I feel like this one is a little shorter than what I normally do...
> But I feel like it was easy getting inside the mind of the character...
> And the Red Eye Orcs are Orcs I've used in other people's origins...
> And the Pillar of Light is also an organization I've previously introduced in someone else's origin...
> Hopefully it's what you're looking for?
> I'd love to hear feedback, regardless! Good or bad, let me know!
> ...


I'd love to hear what was off - and I could go back in and rework it.
I'd always imagined that Paladins of Conquest have gone through some SERIOUS stuff (if they're of good alignment) that would make them so HARSH, for lack of a better word, and still find a reason for them to be good. That's a very delicate balance! But, like I said - let me know what was off - and I may have time to rework it a little more. :)

----------


## Barebarian

A human, 18 years old, 1 level of rogue, 3 of bard and 1 of monk, comes from a culture that's sort of like China crossed with Japan and a touch of Roman Imperialism.

Autumn lily is the daughter of the daughter of a concubine, and having become one herself, in the harem of a wealthy and kind official no less, she was happy with her lot. She learned dance, martial arts and more than a few tricks of skulduggery and subtlety from the other wives, and hoped she'd soon be blessed with a child.
But something caused her to leave in search of something, something important, and something that caused her to need to change her name and hide her true identity.
I'd appreciate anything you can come up with for this  :Small Smile:  I haven't decided on a bard archetype for her so feel free to come up with whatever you want!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Solunaris

Well now, this was a very good thread to read. As it happens I enjoy writing character backstories too and am even in the middle of putting one together myself. So, bearing that in mind I figure I'll throw my hat into the ring with the basic details I've worked out so far but be warned, it is a rather silly character.

Ser Zephyr, Knight of the Ardent Rose and he who is sworn to the Good Mother.

Race: Husky (as in the dog)
Class: Paladin (with an Oath of Devotion on the way)

What I have so far is a basic outline of being found as a puppy by junior knights of the order on a campaign and adopted by them. Only then Zephyr was blessed by the Good Mother (a dog deity that sits at the hand of Pelor) with human level intelligence. So ideally the knights trained him as a swordsdoggo until they were found out by the Lord Knight of the Order Ser Gallendar and he was horrified by the prospect of a Dog Knight in the order. 

Still not actually sure about that ending or the path to actually get there but I have a few other details worked out. The founding knight of the order would have been the Lady Swynford somewhere around 500 years ago with her Silver Sword (possibly a Holy Avenger for later in the campaign) being enshrined in the home of the order. The order it's self is in a protracted defensive war with a large tribe of orcs who are ravaging a human land that asked the order for help.

As for a personality... I've not worked all of that out. Probably go with honorable and naive at first until something changes that in game.

----------


## Dessunri

> It's another short one, but once again, felt like it was easy to get into her head space...
> I enjoyed the idea of conflict with the family (that part was easy!)...
> But I wanted to dive deeper, so... I mended fences at the end... To give an emotional tie to it all.
> Please let me know what you like or dislike - any feedback is welcome!
> Enjoy!
> ======================================
> Elarwyn Forest.
> 
> This used to be my home. It feels strange coming back.
> ...


A. MAZE. ING!!! This is perfect. Thank you so much for your work. I'll be bringing this character to Gamehole Con in Madison, WI this year. If I don't play her in a home game first that is. Thanks again. Awesome work! :D

----------


## AH0098

Tawmis, your background writing ability is amazing.  I am more surprised that you do not write for a living.  You are amazing, even reading the histories you've written for others has inspired character development for other PCs and NPCs in my games.

I do have a two, if you are willing to assist with some creativity.  And if asking for two separate histories in the same request is ok?  Both are in the general Forgotten Realms setting.

___1st____
Name: Venali Zyldan (He doesn't know if his last name is really his, it is just what his mentor has given him, more on that later)
Race: Half-Elf (subrace is flexible)
Background: Urchin
Class: Paladin/Hexblade (eventual conquest)
Personality: Once someone is a friend, they are my friend for life. Not everyone deserves a second chance.  Help those in need, and prevent oppression by conquering those who do others harm.
Ideals: The weak and innocent should always be protected. Only those who are strong can guard against the darkness.
Bonds: My parents left me for reasons I don't know, but if they didn't I would never have been raised to be who I am with out my mentor, I owe him my life.
Synopsis:. He grew up on the streets of a large city, and had the potential to become a Hexblade warlock once he grew up. Instead his mentor (a noble paladin) found him and begain raising him and started to take him adventuring.  Their first adventure both paladins face conflict and Venali's Hexblade potential manifested.  Venali leaves on his own to continue to adventure and find his parentage.

_____2nd______
Name: Tolfan Folkor
Race: Forest Gnome
Class: Wizard- Illusionist
Background: Courtier
Personality  Nothing  can  shake  my  optimistic  attitude. I would  rather  make  a  new  friend  than  a  new  enemy. I  don't  pay  attention  to  the  risks  in  a  situation.  Never  tell  me  the  odds. 
Ideals: Independence.  I  am  a  free  spirit--no  one  tells  me  what  to  do. Community.  We  have  to  take  care  of  each  other,  because  no  one  else  is  going  to  do  it. 
Bonds: I am driven for adventure and will seek it out at all costs.  Life is too short to worry about long term plans. It should be filled with as much activity as possible.
Synopsis:. Spent some time wandering, was even in the Feywild for a bit.  He had to leave there because he offended some fae. He may or may not be hunted, but he will do anything to never go back into the Feywild.

----------


## Tawmis

> A. MAZE. ING!!! This is perfect. Thank you so much for your work. I'll be bringing this character to Gamehole Con in Madison, WI this year. If I don't play her in a home game first that is. Thanks again. Awesome work! :D


So glad you enjoyed it! It was short - but with her - I felt like her story didn't need to be long to define her personality... she spoke to me rather easily as I wrote her!




> A human, 18 years old, 1 level of rogue, 3 of bard and 1 of monk, comes from a culture that's sort of like China crossed with Japan and a touch of Roman Imperialism.
> Autumn lily is the daughter of the daughter of a concubine, and having become one herself, in the harem of a wealthy and kind official no less, she was happy with her lot. She learned dance, martial arts and more than a few tricks of skulduggery and subtlety from the other wives, and hoped she'd soon be blessed with a child.
> But something caused her to leave in search of something, something important, and something that caused her to need to change her name and hide her true identity.
> I'd appreciate anything you can come up with for this  I haven't decided on a bard archetype for her so feel free to come up with whatever you want!


Yours is the next one I will work on! (I don't think there's anyone else before you anyway! I think I am caught up!)
I do have a number of meetings and events at work today - so I may not be able to knock it out at lunch like I typically do. I also have San Diego Comic Con this weekend, so my weekend might be strained for time! (Then next week I travel for work... sigh). But - my goal is to try and get this done sometime today! I need to have the time to be creative to calm my brain down. 




> Well now, this was a very good thread to read.


Thank you!




> As it happens I enjoy writing character backstories too and am even in the middle of putting one together myself. So, bearing that in mind I figure I'll throw my hat into the ring with the basic details I've worked out so far but be warned, it is a rather silly character.
> Ser Zephyr, Knight of the Ardent Rose and he who is sworn to the Good Mother.
> 
> Race: Husky (as in the dog)
> Class: Paladin (with an Oath of Devotion on the way)
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> ...


Just so happens that I have a Husky (he's 13 and still going strong) - so this one will probably be very easy to write, as I will probably simply envision him (his name is Odin).




> Tawmis, your background writing ability is amazing.  I am more surprised that you do not write for a living.


Thank you! Writing is what I had wanted to do in life... just didn't work out. So it's been such a pleasure and an honor for me to be given this chance to share my writing with others through their character backgrounds.




> You are amazing, even reading the histories you've written for others has inspired character development for other PCs and NPCs in my games.
> I do have a two, if you are willing to assist with some creativity.  And if asking for two separate histories in the same request is ok?  Both are in the general Forgotten Realms setting.
> ___1st____
> Name: Venali Zyldan (He doesn't know if his last name is really his, it is just what his mentor has given him, more on that later)
> Race: Half-Elf (subrace is flexible)
> Background: Urchin
> Class: Paladin/Hexblade (eventual conquest)
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> ...


I'd be honored to do both of these! I knock them out in the order I get them, so I may not be able to get to it today (see my reply above about the busy day, then San Diego Comic Con this weekend) - but I can probably get it done by Sunday, at the latest (ideally before I travel).

----------


## Jaryn

Hello again! So I have got slightly distracted from a bard (which will come later) by a wood elf druid who has got stuck in my head.

So this elf lived in a small village in a forest and was raised to be generally distrustful of non-elves, like most of his kind. Unusually, even amongst his community, he saw many spirits of the forest as a youth and was often found off by himself playing with pixies or sprites. 

He joined an order of land druids to learn more about the forest, and then went deep into the heart of it in solitude. While here he underwent a change, gaining a great deal of serenity and feeling more of a connection with other races. What bought him out was a visit from an archfey that revealed a great evil that he needed to go and destroy.

Would love to see what you make of this!

Also good luck with work and travel 🙂

----------


## AH0098

Please don't rush on my account.  I of all people understand what it's like to have a busy schedule.  Thank you for your awesome writing, I'm sorry writing didn't work out and I hope you enjoy the Con.

----------


## Barebarian

> So glad you enjoyed it! It was short - but with her - I felt like her story didn't need to be long to define her personality... she spoke to me rather easily as I wrote her!
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is the next one I will work on! (I don't think there's anyone else before you anyway! I think I am caught up!)
> I do have a number of meetings and events at work today - so I may not be able to knock it out at lunch like I typically do. I also have San Diego Comic Con this weekend, so my weekend might be strained for time! (Then next week I travel for work... sigh). But - my goal is to try and get this done sometime today! I need to have the time to be creative to calm my brain down. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! But please don't rush on my account.

----------


## Tawmis

> A human, 18 years old, 1 level of rogue, 3 of bard and 1 of monk, comes from a culture that's sort of like China crossed with Japan and a touch of Roman Imperialism.
> Autumn lily is the daughter of the daughter of a concubine, and having become one herself, in the harem of a wealthy and kind official no less, she was happy with her lot. She learned dance, martial arts and more than a few tricks of skulduggery and subtlety from the other wives, and hoped she'd soon be blessed with a child.
> But something caused her to leave in search of something, something important, and something that caused her to need to change her name and hide her true identity.
> I'd appreciate anything you can come up with for this  I haven't decided on a bard archetype for her so feel free to come up with whatever you want!


So I am not sure what your original character's name was (if Autumn Lily was her original name or the new name she took on...)
Also - you mentioned a China/Japan crossbreed with a touch of Roman Imperialism... I did focus on the China/Japan aspect, because that was a challenge to me (as I've never written anything that centered around that, other than back in 3.0/3.5 Oriental Adventure for my character background)... So I wanted to focus on that and challenge myself... so my apologies if it's too heavy there... The names I used all mean something in Japanese, which was also fun...
Please give any feedback you might have! Good! Bad! I want to hear it!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ====
My mother enjoyed the life of being a concubine to Meiyo, an elegant and kind lord, with one wife whom he loved, and six concubines to satisfy his other urges. He was a retired and honorable warrior known throughout the land for his acts of kindness.

My mother enjoyed her life, because Meiyo took care of her, and his other concubines, and because he had several, each of them had the freedom to do what they had wanted, while others tended to Meiyo. This allowed my mother free time to spend with me. One of my favorite things my mother enjoyed was singing. Whenever she wasnt tending to Meiyo, she would sit with me and teach me how to sing. Most of her songs were stories of warriors in the land  warriors like Meiyo  who were so great that people had made songs to honor them.

Because I was the daughter of a concubine, my mother told me a man of honor will never marry me. But life as a concubine could be a wonderful life, such as the one she had, if I found someone who treated me right. By the age of sixteen, my mother began training me on the ways of being a lady, so that by the age of eighteen I could find a suitor who might accept me as their own concubine. 

One night, I had caught my mother, singing and dancing, but also incorporating a sword into her dance. I watched for several minutes, before clearing my throat to let my mother know I was there. She quickly stopped and dropped the sword.

Ive never seen you do that before, I said, leaning against the wall. It was beautiful how you incorporated your song, with the dance, and used the blade to accent the intensity. Where did you learn to do that?

That, my mother, Utsukushi-sa flushed, was from a life long, long ago, she assured me.

Ive known Meiyo for eighteen years of my life, but none of his other concubines have children, I stated, something I had always wondered. Why is it that you do?

Meiyo is not your father, she whispered. Meiyo is unable to give children.

I had suspected that Meiyo was not my father for the last six years. He and I bore no similarities from the color of our hair, down to the color of our eyes, even our mannerisms. I had wondered who my father truly was, but my mother never spoke of him, so I never pushed it.

This other life, I finally said, after an awkward moment of silence. Was it with my father?

My mothers face turned pale as she cleared her throat. He may have been the one who placed the seed for you to grow, but he was never your father.

My mother placed the sword on the mount over the fireplace. 

Several months later, Meiyo introduced me to a friend of his named Senshi. When meeting him, I was dressed as beautifully as I could be  and with Meiyos kind funding, I was the most glamorous I had ever been. 

Senshi was an older gentleman, a few years older than Meiyo. Theyd been warriors that had fought in the Silverstorm War, and Senshi had reconnected with Meiyo. Meiyo had spoken wonderfully about my mother and explained that she had a blooming daughter, of age, that was looking to find someone to take care of her.

When Senshi met me, I saw his eyes were surprised, and his breath escaped him. She is, he whispered, far more beautiful than I had imagined.

I flushed red, I could feel my cheeks and ears burning.

I accepted a partnership with Senshi and gladly became his concubine. Senshi, though older, had treated me wonderfully. I was the youngest among his concubines, and they never treated me with jealousy. They took me in as one of their own. Some of them taught me such things as finding my center in spirituality which enhanced being in touch with not only my own body, but when I was with Senshi as well. Most of his concubines were much older, and beyond the age of baring children. I had hoped that I would be fortunate enough to know what it was like to have a child and bring it into the world.

That day sadly never came. One day my mother came rushing into Senshis home, covered in blood, screaming for me. When I saw her I was horrified, but thankful that most of the blood had not been hers. Her weeping told me that it was probably Meiyos, but she was too frantic to speak clearly. She only repeated, You must run. You must leave. Hide. Never come back! Do not let him find you!

There were sounds coming from behind her  and then I saw a man, adorned in Samurai armor, with a Red Phoenix symbol adorned on his chest. My mother looked at him, then over to me, and whispered, Forgive me. And with one violent shove, pushed me out the window where I fell two stories into the bushes. My mother looked out the window and screamed, Run! And then I saw a sword go through her chest, the blade, glistening crimson under the moonlight.

I ran as far and fast as I could. I lived off the land for weeks until I found the town of Seiiki, where I was forced to live off the streets. I stole only what I had to in order to survive. Life, though dirty and something I was unaccustomed to, I learned to adapt. Several Monks even took mercy upon me and brought me into their establishment, so I did not have to live on the streets through the night. But it wasnt long until the Red Phoenix order showed up in Seiiki. I quickly escaped and stowed away on a ship set for a new continent

In this new city called Havencrest, I adopted the new name Autumn Lily and wondered what the world had to offer me here in this new place

----------


## Barebarian

I. LOVE. This.  :Small Big Grin:  It gives a lot of character and worldbuilding and personality but it does it so NEATLY and elegantly I just love it so much. It'd make a perfect blurb for a novel or something cause it'd totally get me hooked  :Small Tongue:  Thank you so much!

----------


## Tawmis

> I. LOVE. This.  It gives a lot of character and worldbuilding and personality but it does it so NEATLY and elegantly I just love it so much. It'd make a perfect blurb for a novel or something cause it'd totally get me hooked  Thank you so much!


The honor is mine for allowing me to walk with Autumn through her life.
And just for reference:
Meiyo = Honorable
Utsukushi-sa = Beauty (or Beautiful)
Senshi = Warrior
Seiiki = Sanctuary

I figured since Rogue and Monk were your low levels - the Rogue stuff is learned on the streets and the Monk stuff is a mixture between what Senshi's concubines show her and the Monks who give her shelter in Seeiki. The Bard, obviously comes from your mother's teachings, where you have the most exposure.

And the Red Phoenix Order... 

Naturally, the one who runs it is actually your real father (in my head)... so now he's come looking for his daughter... but why? Is it to simply kill her? Or is there another purpose? This is what I left open - but you and your DM could definitely take it where ever you wanted to go with it. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Well now, this was a very good thread to read. As it happens I enjoy writing character backstories too and am even in the middle of putting one together myself. So, bearing that in mind I figure I'll throw my hat into the ring with the basic details I've worked out so far but be warned, it is a rather silly character.
> Ser Zephyr, Knight of the Ardent Rose and he who is sworn to the Good Mother.
> Race: Husky (as in the dog)
> Class: Paladin (with an Oath of Devotion on the way)
> What I have so far is a basic outline of being found as a puppy by junior knights of the order on a campaign and adopted by them. Only then Zephyr was blessed by the Good Mother (a dog deity that sits at the hand of Pelor) with human level intelligence. So ideally the knights trained him as a swordsdoggo until they were found out by the Lord Knight of the Order Ser Gallendar and he was horrified by the prospect of a Dog Knight in the order. 
> Still not actually sure about that ending or the path to actually get there but I have a few other details worked out. The founding knight of the order would have been the Lady Swynford somewhere around 500 years ago with her Silver Sword (possibly a Holy Avenger for later in the campaign) being enshrined in the home of the order. The order it's self is in a protracted defensive war with a large tribe of orcs who are ravaging a human land that asked the order for help.
> As for a personality... I've not worked all of that out. Probably go with honorable and naive at first until something changes that in game.


I am not going to lie... this may have been one of my favorite ones to write.
I dove into Lady Swynford's history - because as I began writing, I realized she was the most important part of the rest of the backstory to come together!
I was able to inject my own Husky (as I mentioned before, named Odin) into the story as Oudyn.
I was also able to inject myself (though you need not keep the name, but your bonded partner's first name is my middle name, with a twist on the spelling)...
And his last name is a reference to an old 80's cartoon (and still sounds Paladin like) - Sunsword is a reference to Thundarr the Barbarian. 
And I found a purpose for the canine character... a quest for it...
As I said, I really enjoyed writing this one! It was a blast to be writing it from a dog's perspective and share a dog's point of view on things...!
But I may have lost myself in writing it and missed the mark on what YOU wanted!  :Small Tongue: 
So please, if I did - let me know! I'd want to hear ALL feedback - good or bad!
Enjoy!
==============================================
Lady Swynford was said to be a woman whose beauty could not be described. Some described her with locks of golden hair that had been inherited from the sunset. Those that described her as such, also tended to throw in the notion that she was a daughter of Pelor, the god of Sun, Light, Strength and Healing. Despite that, there were those that also described her with silver hair, forged in the heavens, like the magical silver sword she wielded (those that used this description said it was a Holy Sword given to her by Pelor). Some described her with ice blue eyes, whose stare was so cold; it could stop a Frost Giant in their tracks. Yet others described her eyes as green as the Fields of the Afterlife, that when you stared into them, you felt nothing but peace.

One thing was for certain, no matter who told the story, Lady Swynford had led her Order of Paladins known as The Shield of Faith (for which, some say the spell would be named after in her honor). The Shield of Faith had loyally served and upheld the name of Pelor. A recent surge in activity by a clan of orcs known as the Red Eye Orcs attacking and murdering for sheer pleasure, brought the Shield of Faith in direct conflict with them.

A war waged on between the Shield of Faith and the Red Eye orcs for weeks. One fateful night, near the Cliffs of Judgement, Lady Swynford, tired of the battle, cut her way through hundreds  some say thousands  of orcs to reach the leader, a brutal, savage orc by the name of Bour Bloodmane. Bour was larger than any orc Lady Swynford had ever seen; his reddish hair for which he got his surname and his unusual height and build had made Lady Swynford wonder if perhaps this brute had Hill Giant blood somewhere in his bloodline. Regardless, just as much as she was beautiful, she was also courageous and did not back down from the fight.

The story goes that the entire battleground paused and watched this battle between Bour Bloodmane and Lady Swynford take place. The two were evenly matched if you hear it from the Order, while the Orcs would probably argue that Bour was simply toying with Lady Swynford. 

As she and Bour were locked in combat, every swing she made he deflected, and every swing he made she raised her shield. Indeed, they were evenly matched. Bour knew this, and began to grow tired, so he called on his Death Dog  a foul, two headed beast, with black, mangy fur, red eyes that could sear a soul and acid that dripped from its mouth. But Lady Swynford did not fight alone. She had a companion  a Husky she had named Oudyn (meaning of fire and ice in the ancient Elven tongue). With one whistle, bursting from the gathering of Orcs and Paladins, Oudyn was said to be blessed by the Good Mother, a Celestial Canine that loyally served Pelor, and had been used to track down evil in the Heavens. It is said; every so often The Good Mother blesses several dogs on the world with greater intelligence to fulfill some greater cause.

Oudyn had easily knocked over the Death Dog and continued to charge Bour Bloodmane. Seeing the large husky rushing at him, Bour tried to prepare his sword, but Lady Swynford was there, swinging at him, waiting for an opportunity to break through his defenses.

Oudyn latched onto Bour Bloodmanes neck, his teeth biting deep into the half-orcs rancid neck. Blood sprayed everywhere, and Bour stumbled backwards and realized, Lady Swynford had managed to move him towards the cliffs edge without him realizing it. Feeling himself losing his footing, he lunged and grabbed Lady Swynfords tabard and pulled her over the cliff with him; as he, Oudyn and Lady Swynford plunged into the waters below, nearly sixty feet.

There was a stunned silence on the battlefield as those who witnessed it realized; both sides had lost their leader. After a minute, the battle resumed and the Red Eye Orcs were driven back. A monument was put up of Lady Swynford and Oudyn at her side, forged by the fabled Dwarven Smith, Joris Stonehammer.

The Shield of Faith gathers at the site once a year, on the day she fell over to honor her courage, and that of Oudyn. For many, many, many years, it became tradition for Paladin Commanders to take on a canine as their most trusted friend and confidant. 

That was five hundred years ago.

Allow me to introduce myself. My name is Sir Zephyr, Knight of the Ardent Rose, and you might be wondering if youve gone mad understanding me.

I am one of those Huskies thats been blessed by the Good Mother. I am able to understand, and even to some degree, communicate with humans  especially the one I am bonded with, Sir Petour Sunsword. What humans seem to not understand is that, even those of us who are not blessed by the Good Mother, we use something called Sound Language. Humans have something similar called Sign Language where gestures of a hand or finger can speak for those who cannot. Sound Language operates in a similar fashion. We understand tones and inflection of sound, so were able to understand virtually every spoken language using this. Its just that some of us, like me, are blessed by the Good Mother to understand it more clearly. 

Things have changed. The Order has changed. Sir Petour Sunsword had inducted me into the Shield of Faith, and I had become a Paladin of Devotion  after all, what were dogs, if not extremely devoted to their bonded partners?

Along comes Sir Gallendar, newest Lord of the Shield of Faith and discovers were still using an ancient tradition of allowing dogs into the Order. While he respected Lady Swynford, he wasnt entirely convinced she was real, and not just a fabricated story that has been told for generations. Sir Gallendar broke up the notion that canines could be Paladins, despite the protests of the Order itself.

My bonded owner, Sir Petour Sunsword took me, and together, we journeyed for fourteen days to the Cliffs of Judgement to sit before the statue of Lady Swynford and Oudyn, and my bonded master called out to her to ask why this was happening. How could someone believe she wasnt real?

And it donned on me, at that very moment, why the Good Mother had called on me to find my higher purpose. I was to find evidence that both Lady Swynford was real, as was Oudyn, her faithful companion. With that evidence, Sir Gallendar would have to reverse his demands, and allow canines back into the order

----------


## Barebarian

> The honor is mine for allowing me to walk with Autumn through her life.
> And just for reference:
> Meiyo = Honorable
> Utsukushi-sa = Beauty (or Beautiful)
> Senshi = Warrior
> Seiiki = Sanctuary
> 
> I figured since Rogue and Monk were your low levels - the Rogue stuff is learned on the streets and the Monk stuff is a mixture between what Senshi's concubines show her and the Monks who give her shelter in Seeiki. The Bard, obviously comes from your mother's teachings, where you have the most exposure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for listing the meanings! I actually already knew what Senshi meant, and because of it I'm gonna have difficulty not thinking of his other concubines as sailor scouts  :Small Tongue: 

I was imagining at least some of the rogue stuff being learned from the other concubines, what with Chinese harems being historically rather cutthroat places in many ways, but I REALLY like how you made Lily's experience in Senshi's harem a really happy one, because I was just thinking about how having a character eagerly leaving their old life behind is a bit too, convenient for an adventurer? And that having her WANT to get back to her friends and home and Senshi and to have his kids is a really sweet and adorable character motivation. Speaking of which, thank you SO much for making Senshi come across as such a sweetie [and lowkey a Daddy ngl  :Small Red Face:  ] because I ABSOLUTELY ship him with Lily now and hope that he sweeps her off her feet in a dashing rescue later in the story.  :Small Red Face:  I also like the touch of the concubines teaching her the monk skills to help her in bed with Senshi, cause I headcanon him as a high level warrior with a BIG Con score, so I'm gonna be giving Lily Acrobatics Expertise and assume the other wives must have taken it as well  :Small Wink: 

I LOVE the whole hook of the order  :Small Tongue:  The mum's death was legitimately sad [or maybe she didn't die? Maybe she's a prisoner!  :Small Eek:  ].
Overall 11/10! I'm so excited to play Lily!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Tawmis

> Thanks for listing the meanings! I actually already knew what Senshi meant, and because of it I'm gonna have difficulty not thinking of his other concubines as sailor scouts


Because you had wanted a Japanese/Chinese theme - I wasn't sure if you already knew the words (or perhaps Japanese or Chinese yourself, and looking to play something closer to your own culture! You can never tell on forums!) :)

But just in case you hadn't - I figured I'd post what the words meant! (A lot of people - I mean a LOT of people are also into Anime and may know some of these words just because of their vast interest in Anime, and learned several Japanese words that way!)




> I was imagining at least some of the rogue stuff being learned from the other concubines, what with Chinese harems being historically rather cutthroat places in many ways, but I REALLY like how you made Lily's experience in Senshi's harem a really happy one, because I was just thinking about how having a character eagerly leaving their old life behind is a bit too, convenient for an adventurer?


The reason I wrote it as a joyous one was because of this...




> And that having her WANT to get back to her friends and home and Senshi and to have his kids is a really sweet and adorable character motivation.


I hint that there are those who take on concubines and do abuse them; but I thought it was key to give your character a good life (and that would be a reason she'd want a baby... otherwise, there'd be no desire to have a child with someone who was cruel). So that would mean making the other concubines she was surrounded by also, kind - because these men were taking care of them, so there was no need for them to be cutthroat. They had a good life, despite being "lower class" than the wives of these men... they were treated well... and besides, a character who has a good life and is forcibly yanked from it makes for a great character turn in their origin... something to want to one day go back to if they can...




> Speaking of which, thank you SO much for making Senshi come across as such a sweetie [and lowkey a Daddy ngl  ] because I ABSOLUTELY ship him with Lily now and hope that he sweeps her off her feet in a dashing rescue later in the story.  I also like the touch of the concubines teaching her the monk skills to help her in bed with Senshi, cause I headcanon him as a high level warrior with a BIG Con score, so I'm gonna be giving Lily Acrobatics Expertise and assume the other wives must have taken it as well


Well his name literally translates from "Warrior" so I'd say it's safe to say he has a pretty high CON score.
It'd be amazing if your DM does indeed implement these things into their game...




> I LOVE the whole hook of the order  The mum's death was legitimately sad [or maybe she didn't die? Maybe she's a prisoner!  ].
> Overall 11/10! I'm so excited to play Lily!


Thank you! <3

----------


## yellowrocket

Wow. Just Wow. I watch as tale after tale becomes woven together. Like passes on a loom. As your, yes YOUR world takes shape. The people that inhabit it seem to take a deeper reality as each is linked in story to another. 

I tend to read a lot more entry style stories. So piecing each of these people in to a place and time isn't hard for me as each is given a background from their player, but the story is from you. Man, if you ever get the itch to publish on a site like spacebattles or anything else, please let us know. I love you style. I feel like you're so close to being able to put some or all of these compelling characters with active ongoing stories out in to a world and the story would flow from you.   Even as short stories just glimpses of their world.

----------


## Barebarian

> Wow. Just Wow. I watch as tale after tale becomes woven together. Like passes on a loom. As your, yes YOUR world takes shape. The people that inhabit it seem to take a deeper reality as each is linked in story to another. 
> 
> I tend to read a lot more entry style stories. So piecing each of these people in to a place and time isn't hard for me as each is given a background from their player, but the story is from you. Man, if you ever get the itch to publish on a site like spacebattles or anything else, please let us know. I love you style. I feel like you're so close to being able to put some or all of these compelling characters with active ongoing stories out in to a world and the story would flow from you.   Even as short stories just glimpses of their world.


This! ^^^ And just in case you do, I hereby give you TOTAL permission to use any of my characters you may ever write up, including Lily.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow. Just Wow. I watch as tale after tale becomes woven together. Like passes on a loom. As your, yes YOUR world takes shape. The people that inhabit it seem to take a deeper reality as each is linked in story to another. 
> 
> I tend to read a lot more entry style stories. So piecing each of these people in to a place and time isn't hard for me as each is given a background from their player, but the story is from you. Man, if you ever get the itch to publish on a site like spacebattles or anything else, please let us know. I love you style. I feel like you're so close to being able to put some or all of these compelling characters with active ongoing stories out in to a world and the story would flow from you.   Even as short stories just glimpses of their world.


You! You stop that! You got my eyes shimmering, as I sit here in my home office, with only the light of the screen illuminating my face.
I've posted some of my writing in other places (I wrote a 30 page story - never finished - based on my character from the _Dragon Age: Origins_ game, doing the same thing I do here - giving myself an hour to write each section when I touched it... same thing for the character in my _Legends of Grimrock_ game...)... both of which got a comments, but too much. I've written other "fan fiction" stories also (for _ElfQuest_, for example).

I've been on these forums since... 2004, I believe... long time. And never did any writing stuff here. Because I started DMing for some folks who have NEVER played D&D - they all asked me to write their backgrounds, which I loved doing. (Most of the folks I game with have asked me to write their backgrounds, knowing that writing is my passion). So someone on here, had a character concept looking for some ideas - and rather than giving just ideas - I wrote an entire background for them. And they were extremely thankful. I ran into a few more threads, and did something similar (mentioned in the first post of this thread) and finally thought, "Why don't I offer to write people's character backgrounds? It helps them, and because it's always something different, it helps challenge my creative writing!")

Honestly, I expected maybe one or two people to submit something to me...

I never expected the level of people - not only submitting to me - but ENJOYING what I am doing. That's... so utterly flattering.

I've enjoyed using "repeating" characters (Bar'garius, the demon; the Red Eye Orcs, etc) - and no matter what world they exist in (some of these are for campaigns in Forgotten Realms, some in Greyhawk, I assume based on the deity they were using) - it does all shape in my own "plane of existence" - especially when I directly tied two different character backgrounds together (that was just me pushing myself to be even more creative).

But honestly, it's feedback like yours that pushes me on to keep doing this. It means SO freaking much to me (sorry to be sentimental here!) to know people can enjoy my creations that spin out of other people's characters. I feel like I am walking in their character's shoes and exploring the world... I am the bard that travels with them, and documents their stories to be told. But the feedback - like yours - really is the song that my soul loves hearing.




> This! ^^^ And just in case you do, I hereby give you TOTAL permission to use any of my characters you may ever write up, including Lily.


I will keep that in mind. <3

----------


## Cyclops08

Tawmis, I played with your write up and this is how it turned out. I would love any feedback you or the others can give.
------------------------------------------------------------
Barovia 

Two hundred years ago, under the cover of darkness, Nev Vanshir, an ancient vampire and servant to Strahd Von Zarovich, murdered thirty Paladins devoted to Eldath. 

Nev Vanshir used a weapon called Bloodthirst which was directly connected to Strahd Von Zarovich. The sentient blade was designed to feed its master. Whether it landed the killing blow or merely drew blood, it fed the life energies into the master vampire, strengthening the very land of Barovia itself. 

Knowing that Nev Vanshir would be attacking the next town  the Paladins of Eldath prepared themselves and ambushed Nev Vanshir. Gravely wounded, the vampire was forced to flee. However, in his attempt to escape, Bloodthirst fell into the darkness of the night - lost forever. The blade without a master sought desperately to fulfill its purpose.

That was two hundred years ago. The battle between darkness and light continues.
-------------------------------------------------------
Faerun.

Vandal was born into the Waterdhavian noble house of Whiteraven. Vandal grew up with all of the benefits of wealth, including good schooling, and a stable home. He was however a prodigal, squandering everything in orgy of self-indulgence.

Ashamed by his behavior his father confronted him. You soil our name the way you soil your trousers, you drunkard fool. Your behavior has wrought shame to our family name.

What good is wealth if one does not enjoy it? Vandal asked, taking another deep drink from the bottle in his hand. If we die without spending that which we have who will take it? It is better to live a life of fulfilment.

This, his father gestured, is not fulfilment. This is how a commoners pig would live. And you will not live like this any longer. Not here.

What are you going to do? Cast me out? Your only son? Vandal chuckled drunkenly.

Vandal next found himself standing outside the manors gate with no way back in. The true tragedy of the moment struck him: he would need to get *a job.*

Too many knew the Whiteravens, and thus, Vandals reputation. Changing his last name to Morn, he left Waterdeep for a small nearby town. He lived well by selling his jewelry. But more often than not, he fell back into his ways of debauchery and squandered even what little wealth that brought him.

Unable to afford the protection of a caravan, Vandal was forced to walk to yet another town. The road was lonely, the trees cast dark foreboding shadows. 

He saw an approaching group of people which he had mistook as gnomes initially, but as he drew closer, he realized it was a band of goblins! His heart sank as he realized he had sold off his last dagger.

He dove into the bushes just off the road and held his breath. As the goblins approached, one of them paused. Somethin been here, it growled as it pointed at the road. Fresh tracks.

Vandal knew that they would find him. Like a rabbit he dashed deeper into the woods,  the goblins immediately pursued. He could hear their gleeful cheering mixed with hoots and callings.

He ran for seemingly forever, the goblins showed no signs of tiring, Vandal stumbled into a graveyard (Here in the wilderness?) a misty maze of ancient tombstones. Aside from the thundering beat of his heart, the world was silent as if it held its breath.

With no other choice, he bolted across as quickly as he could, and fell directly into a freshly dug grave. Frantically he tried to climb out. If the goblins found him, it would be like spearing fish in a barrel. The wet soil prevented him from getting a solid hold. Vandal sunk to the ground realizing he would die like a pig in mud, just as his father had predicted.

He watched from the pit as the sun passed over, then the moon, then the sun again. He noticed, because there was nothing else to do, that the entire day and night, not a single sound could be heard  no birds, deer, owls  nothing.

Believing he was safe, Vandal tried to climb again, and this time as he tried to stand, his hand touched something that sent a spark of energy through his body. Looking down and saw the hilt of a blade protruding from the mud. He pulled it out  and for a brief moment  had a vision of a pale being, bathed in blood, slaying armored men.

Vandal tried to drop it  but something refused to let him go. The jet-black sword seemed to have a crackling energy about it. Take me, he heard the voice in his head as the blade shimmered, and you will never be afraid again. Kill for me, let me drink the blood of those who stand against you. The voice was soothing and calming, despite the tone of the message. Take me up, and I will make YOU a devastating weapon!

Vandal took the weapon, and it melded into his arm, leaving only the tattoo of a black sword. 

Feeling a surge of power, Vandal leapt from the grave. Fearlessly, he entered the forest, where he heard the unmistakable chatter of goblins. Purple energies erupted from his hands. Six desperate goblins quenched the blades thirst. There was no blood left in them, not a drop, just a look of horror. 

Vandal stepped onto the path. He felt like a man for the first time. He wasnt a servant; he was a weapon. He liked that. Vandal was no longer a rake, a drunk, or a loser. Vandal was going to be a hero. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


The Pact: Vandal made a deal with Bloodthirst, a weapon designed to strengthen Strahd and his realm. With every death (he need not cast the killing blow), blood and energy flow into the land of Barovia. Not a drop of blood will even stain the clothing of his victims. BUT. Anyone struck by either ray, spell, or sword will die with a look of horror. 

Vandal is not required to commit murder. An adventurers life provides all the blood to suffice. Vandal is not aware he ultimately serves Strahd, just a nameless sword. Strahd is aware of the energy he receives but not who wields it (indeed there are several feeding Barovia this way). Bloodthirst is simply fulfilling its purpose: to feed Strahd.  Finally, Strahd cannot issue orders through the sword. Vandal is under no compulsion to obey Strahd, even if they should meet. The undead and all who wield divine magic can be killed but do not feed Strahd.
---------------------------------------------------------
Well? What do you think? would you change anything?

----------


## Tawmis

> ___1st____
> Name: Venali Zyldan (He doesn't know if his last name is really his, it is just what his mentor has given him, more on that later)
> Race: Half-Elf (subrace is flexible)
> Background: Urchin
> Class: Paladin/Hexblade (eventual conquest)
> Personality: Once someone is a friend, they are my friend for life. Not everyone deserves a second chance.  Help those in need, and prevent oppression by conquering those who do others harm.
> Ideals: The weak and innocent should always be protected. Only those who are strong can guard against the darkness.
> Bonds: My parents left me for reasons I don't know, but if they didn't I would never have been raised to be who I am with out my mentor, I owe him my life.
> Synopsis:. He grew up on the streets of a large city, and had the potential to become a Hexblade warlock once he grew up. Instead his mentor (a noble paladin) found him and begain raising him and started to take him adventuring.  Their first adventure both paladins face conflict and Venali's Hexblade potential manifested.  Venali leaves on his own to continue to adventure and find his parentage.


First one done (I plan to do the second one too!) Have some things to do tonight, so it might not be till Sunday... Unless the bards pull me back.
It's always interesting writing a Hexblade... as I said in someone else's background... I've never DM'ed for anyone playing a Hexblade... nor have I ever played one myself.
So I always fear I might be getting something wrong because I am not familiar with the class enough to be feel like I always get it right...
That said, I managed to write something - and had some fun with the supporting cast... and, doing one of those things where I make a reference to someone else's backstory I'd written here (the Order that the Paladin is from; as well as the bit about dogs...)
As always, please tell me if I was close to the mark... what you liked or didn't ... what fit and what didn't...
With Hexblades... I always worry!
That said - enjoy!
==========================================
I slumped against the wall, extending my arm, with my copper cup, hoping someone would offer me coin and take pity on me.

Instead a wagon rolled by, the wooden wheel hitting the puddle of mud just right so that it splashed over my hand, chest and cup. I wiped some of the specks of mud that had managed to land on my face as well and peered into the dented copper cup. It had captured a fair amount of the mud.

Such was the story of my life.

When I was five years old, my parents abandoned me here in the Southern Ward of Waterdeep. I was so young, I dont even remember my last name  it wasnt important, really, because in some cultures a last name means something. In the Southern Ward of Waterdeep, where the poor lived, you were lucky if someone remembered your first name, unless it was to accuse you of stealing.

A metal boot came to stand before me and I looked up and saw a man, adorned in full platemail, looking down at me. The man  a Paladin by the looks of the crest on his breastplate and shield  brought the wagon hed been escorting (the same one that splashed mud on me) to a halt.

Listen, I will move, I sighed, having gotten used to Paladins and city guards patrolling the streets and making the vermin of Southern Ward go into hiding. I pushed against the wall and stood, placing my copper cup into my belt pouch. I pulled my hair back and tied it in a knot.

A Half-Elf, the Paladin commented, seeing my ears, but noting my facial hair. 

The top of my hand always itched when I was nervous and this was no exception. I began itching my hand as I looked at the Paladin. I rolled my eyes, Is there a problem with that?

The Paladin smirked. Whats your name, boy?

Venali, I answered. Is there a reason youre asking me this?

Ignoring my question, the Paladin with long, golden hair and a beard streaked with grey asked, Whats your surname Venali?

I dont know, I shrugged.

Are you being smart with me? the Paladin asked, raising a golden eyebrow.

No, I answered truthfully. Ive lived on the streets for thirteen years. I was abandoned by my parents at the age of five. I barely remember their faces; let alone what my surname was.

I believe the gods have put me in your path for a reason, Venali Zyldan, he said, sizing me up and down.

Zyldan? I asked, unsure what that had meant.

It means the night without moon, the Paladin explained. Its a surname we use for those like you, who have been abandoned and do not know their true last name. My name is Jore Stormslight. And I am with the Order known as the Shield of Faith. I sense something in you. Something that needs saving. He extended his hand to me. Are you willing to take a chance on me, if I am willing to take a chance on you?

I nodded my head, and took his hand. I wasnt sure what I was in for, to be honest. But if it got me off the streets and feed for one day, I would take that chance.

He helped me onto the back of the wagon, where I saw they were escorting a shipment of weapons. The wagon pulled through the Southern Ward of Waterdeep and made its way to the Castle Ward of Waterdeep. The difference had been night and day. Here the streets were clean, people were jovial, markets lined the streets with vendors selling everything you could possibly imagine.

Jore Stormslight took me into his home, introduced me to his wife, who was a very kind woman. She immediately treated me as if I were her son. She cleared a room for me, fed me, and gave me clothes to fit me that were clean.

Jore began teaching me how to fight, how to use a sword, how to use a shield, the benefits of armor. First it was leather armor, then chainmail, and then came the platemail. He helped shape my body into muscle, once I was fed properly rather than rotting away as I had been deprived of food and water.

Remember, he would say, with thrusts of his sword, that I was forced to parry wearing platemail, that weighed more than I did. Not everyone deserves a second chance, he said. There will be those that may betray you. But do not keep your heart so guarded that you let none inside. A true friend will be a friend for life. Someone you can count on to be next to you, in that last fight, you know you will both perish in.

During another lesson where I was forced to learn to use a sword, while he parried my (admittedly feeble) lunges, he had instilled in me, No matter what, help those that are in need. Help prevent anyone from being oppressed by challenging those that would harm others. There are those  much like yourself when I first met you  that are weak and innocent and need in protection. Only those who are strong, forged into weapons, can guard against the approaching darkness.

For weeks he taught me how to fight. He built up my tolerance and constitution so that wearing platemail was still awkward to move in; I was no longer winded after taking ten steps.

I think youre ready to join the Order, he smiled after months of this.

You want me to become a Paladin? I asked, shocked. I had thought this was all to simply teach me how to defend myself, and once I was ready he would put me back out on the streets, better prepared to live out there.

I think the light of the god needs to fill your soul, Jore Stormslight smiled. Once it does, you will be one of the Shield of Faith. Who knows, he smiled, you might even get assigned a canine.

I thought the canines were only assigned to high ranking commanders, I asked, having read up on the Order, after Jores wife, Bellanna Stormstrike spent all my free time, learning how to read and write. She was surprised how quickly I had picked it up. She often said it was magic.

That was the way long ago, Jore smiled, as he stroked his beard. These days its the canines that select us.

Is it true that theyre enchanted, I asked, curiously.

If you believe the stories, Jore smiled broadly.

Do you? I shrugged my shoulders.

If you need to ask, then youve not been paying attention, he chuckled. Yes, he finally said, as I stared at him blankly. I do believe.

We prepared our saddles and Jore kissed his wife goodbye, and I hugged Bellanna. Tears brimmed in my eyes, saying farewell to her. Id never truly had a family  not one I remembered anyway. But Jore and Bellanna showed me nothing but the purest sense of love and family. The feeling I felt in my heart, missing her before I had even left was a sensation Id never experienced.

The ride to the Cliffs of Judgement was one that would be a two week journey, with several stops in cities and towns along the way. It was the fifth night, as we were riding past a small forest called The Shadow Wood where we had been ambushed by Orcs; the Red Eye Orcs; the ancient enemies of the Shield of Faith. Jore was off of his horse and fighting without a moments hesitation, but its true what they say. You can practice for weeks, but when the time comes to fight, my entire body froze. As I watched Jore fight more orcs than he could possibly win against, the top of my hand began to burn. I itched it so furiously that I drew blood and thats when I noticed a small green pulsating crystal embedded in the top of my hand.

I can help you, a voice whispered inside my mind. Accept my help and I can save you and your precious friend.

Yes! I shouted.

Suddenly energy, black and vicious, swirling with purple, encased my body and flew from my hands, emitting a dark and powerful blast that struck the Red Eye Orcs, sending them reeling back. The surprise had been enough for Jore to regain his footing and slay several of them, forcing the six others to flee.

Jore wiped the blood from his eyes. What was that? he asked.

I looked at my hands. I, I stammered, I dont know. I looked at Jore frightened, and I could see concern in his eyes. Is that what he had sensed in me? Is that why he said the gods light needed to fill my soul? Had he sensed this unusual darkness in me? Is this why my family abandoned me at a young age? The itching of my hand made sense now. This thing was lurking, waiting, and whenever I was in danger it itched, as if wanting to be set free to help me. But what was it? Was it evil? Good?

I began to break down and cry as I collapsed to my knees. I need to find out what who I am I said to Jore.

He set a grim look on his face, and placed his hand on my shoulder. I understand. Remember what I taught you. Let the Light be your guide. Come back when youre ready. You are always welcome back home.

Home.

I had one. And now I was going to leave it behind, abandon it, like my parents had abandoned me, and in a weird twist of fate, so that I could find the ones who abandoned me originally

----------


## Tawmis

> Tawmis, I played with your write up and this is how it turned out. I would love any feedback you or the others can give.


Awesome!




> The blade without a master sought desperately to fulfill its purpose.


I love this line! I don't think that's mine! So that's a nice touch!




> Vandal next found himself standing outside the manors gate with no way back in. The true tragedy of the moment struck him: he would need to get *a job.*


The "he would need to get a job" made me chuckle!  :Small Tongue: 




> He ran for seemingly forever, the goblins showed no signs of tiring, Vandal stumbled into a graveyard (Here in the wilderness?) a misty maze of ancient tombstones. Aside from the thundering beat of his heart, the world was silent as if it held its breath.
> 
> With no other choice, he bolted across as quickly as he could, and fell directly into a freshly dug grave.


Ah! You turned it into a graveyard! (Makes sense for a Ravenloft'esque setting!) When I originally wrote it, it was a hole (because where the sword fell, it was slowly corrupting the soil, and eventually made the hole... imagine like acid slowly corroding away at something!)

But as I said, for a Ravenloft'esque type game - a graveyard works (though now I am curious about the mystery of these ancient tombs...!)  :Small Big Grin: 
My brain and lore never stops...




> Vandal took the weapon, and it melded into his arm, leaving only the tattoo of a black sword.


I like this. (This is closer, obviously to the Hexblade type... as I said, I'd never played or DM'ed for one, so Hexblades are a weakness in my writing! So I love reading how to better write them!)




> Well? What do you think? would you change anything?


I dig it! I like it that you were able to build on, and change what was needed to fit for your needs!

----------


## Cyclops08

Yes, the grave yard is a projection  of the sword. It produced a little bit of Barovia so it could snare a new servant. 

The tragic job thing is a little joke of mine. I play with a crew who LOVE tragic Conan style origins. Their families are all dead, murdered by whatnots and all. 

to contrast my characters all have happy families living in prosperity. But I always have a silly tragedy. Like a halfling cleric who's girlfriend ran off with a necromancer. The inner angst of a failed courtship was what drove him to a life of adventure.

----------


## Barebarian

I've got another request for when you've got the spare time! I'm not CERTAIN that these girls will see use but I want to flesh out the backstory of Lilly's life in the harem, I've messaged my DM and she liked the concept so much that I think she'd appreciate some characters written out for it. She had nothing but praise for your writing by the way!  :Small Smile: 

Oh and by the way! When you have the time to reply to my pm, I've got some pics I'm considering for Utsukushi-sa!

Okay here goes: 

Two female human warriors, one with read hair and one with white, both in their early 30s. The red haired woman is named Furea,and has 1 level of bard, 1 of fighter and 1 of monk, and the white haired woman is named Kosai, and has 2 levels of fighter and 1 of monk. Furea was a dancing girl before she was a warrior, and when she became a warrior she met Kosai, the lowest daughter of a noble family who, seeing potential in her natural strong and flexible frame, personally tutored Furea in archery, martial arts and the ways of the sword and spears. Once they were deployed, they found themselves working directly beneath Senshi in the field. As time grew on, with wartime promotions and short-staffing being what they are, they caught Senshi's eye, in more ways than one. Gradually they began serving him in increasingly...intimate, capacities, and 'working directly beneath Senshi' started having more meanings than one might think. Once the war was over, Senshi spoke to each of their families and formally made them his concubines.
This was over 12 years ago, and since then they've lived in peace, born half a dozen children each, and long ago put aside all thoughts of future violence, having found true happiness and love. 
However, after a shocking night raid on the house of their master, his youngest and newest concubine was found missing! The only clue was the claim from one of the other concubines that the girls mother had burst into the harem that same night, along with some man, leaving no evidence but a blood trail.
Now, the two of them seek to find Lily, and find answers.

The problem is I don't really know why,  :Small Tongue:  I want them to have some sort of friendship with Lily I guess? I want them to have a really personal reason for going after her, they wouldn't WANT to normally, they're not soldiers anymore and they have kids to take care of. Maybe Senshi is worried about Lily and they wanted to make him happy again? Maybe they know what the Pheonix on her fathers chest meant? I leave it in your hands!  :Small Smile:  Also I haven't given a great deal of thought to their personalities, but I do have picture inspirations for them!

*Spoiler*
Show



*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Tawmis

> _____2nd______
> Name: Tolfan Folkor
> Race: Forest Gnome
> Class: Wizard- Illusionist
> Background: Courtier
> Personality  Nothing  can  shake  my  optimistic  attitude. I would  rather  make  a  new  friend  than  a  new  enemy. I  don't  pay  attention  to  the  risks  in  a  situation.  Never  tell  me  the  odds. 
> Ideals: Independence.  I  am  a  free  spirit--no  one  tells  me  what  to  do. Community.  We  have  to  take  care  of  each  other,  because  no  one  else  is  going  to  do  it. 
> Bonds: I am driven for adventure and will seek it out at all costs.  Life is too short to worry about long term plans. It should be filled with as much activity as possible.
> Synopsis:. Spent some time wandering, was even in the Feywild for a bit.  He had to leave there because he offended some fae. He may or may not be hunted, but he will do anything to never go back into the Feywild.


Second one complete! This was kind of fun. Never DM'ed anyone through the Feywild (or had a character go through it!)
So I imagined a world, where everything is far more intense - from the colors of the world, to the people and the way they reacted.
I think I found a fun way that would have introduced Tolfan to the Feywild, and how he'd have such knowledge...
And the Satyr queen was based on *this image* that I found, while trying to find a way to think how a female Satyr might look.
As always, please let me know what you like or didn't like - what works, what didn't!
I welcome all feedback!
Enjoy!
=====================================


In many regards, Tolfan Folkor was like every other Forest Gnome, being inherently capable of tampering with magic by creating minor illusions. He took great pleasure in using illusions to frighten the Red Eye Orcs who frequently ventured into the Forest of Lethyr, even though the forest was also vigorously protected by Druids, Rangers, and even Treants.

Tolfan had developed a strong friendship with one of those Treants named Stonebark. Stonebark was several thousand years old and moved slowly. He had told Tolfan one of his favorite things to do was gather other Treants and constantly shift their movement, ever slowly, so that those who were not welcomed were confused by the ever moving terrain, believing the forest to be haunted.

So youre over a thousand cycles old, Tolfan remarked in awe, sitting on one of Stonebarks branches as the Treant slowly made his way through the woods. You must have seen so many things in your lifetime.

Indeed, Stonebarks voice sounded like an old tree creaking in the wind. I remember the Fey.

The Fey, Tolfan remarked, amazed. The Fey, though some still existed throughout the world, there had been a time that the Fey ran wild throughout the world, before one day, retreating back to their realm when they found this one to be too hostile. What was that like? Tolfan asked.

Chaos, Stonebarks wooden features slowly shaped into a smile, as he recalled the pixies, the sprites, the satyrs, and other magical creatures that had run wild through the Forest of Lethyr. I welcomed their assistance against troublesome invaders, but their magic often created more chaos theyre fickle and volatile. 

Several Pixies and Sprites still populated the Forest of Lethyr, but they were contained into tiny pockets of areas in the woods. Tolfan remembered the first time he encountered pixies and had managed to befriend them. They were opposed to any form of violence. Tolfan made one mistake later, and quickly learned the difference between pixies, and their fey cousins, the sprites, who were willing to commit acts of violence, if they felt threatened. Having heard, what he thought was pixies, Tolfan sprang into their area, only to be attacked by a flutter of sprites.

What is their realm like? Tolfan asked the ancient Treant.

The Feywild, Stonebark replied, is a place of sheer chaos. As volatile as those that inhabit it, it is an echo of this world, with the land itself drenched in magic. I believe because that magic is constantly flowing in the Feywild, it creates an intoxicating effect, like when humans consume more alcohol than their body is capable of withstanding, they become intoxicated. And those intoxicated humans often become emotional, either crying for no reason, or seeking to fight someone for the smallest slight they feel has been committed against them. Now, Stonebark smiled, imagine those intoxicated humans were all magic casters. That, my friend, is the Feywild.

Tolfan had taken an interest in learning to do more with his illusions and the idea of an entire land drenched in magic seemed like the ideal place to go and learn how to channel it. The Fey excelled at using illusions to toy with anyone they pleased. Perhaps one of them could teach him how to master the art of becoming an illusionist even better than his current teacher, a fellow Forest Gnome named Gorbin Doodlecast.

How does one get to and from the Feywild? I asked.

There are portals in most forests, Stonebark replied, so that the Fey can come back and forth. Often times, the Fey who stay in this world, return to the Fey for brief stints. I dont know if its to recharge their magic or perhaps just to return home and see their family before getting sick of dealing with the madness and returning back here.

Is there a portal in these woods? I asked. I imagine there must be as I know there are pixies, sprites and even a small band of satyr that live in these woods. And with the Druids and Rangers, along with your kind, protecting it, it seems like there would be.

Indeed there is, Stonebark smiled. But I cannot tell you where it is.

Cannot or will not? Tolfan asked with a coy smile.

Both, Stonebark said matter-of-factly.

Tolfan nodded. I understand, my old friend.

But Tolfan suspected he knew where the entrance was. There was a tree, much larger than any of the others in the Forest of Lethyr directly in the center of the woods. Its where the Druids always gathered for their meetings. Tolfan suspected the tree was so large because it was a magical doorway between this world and the Feywild.

For two weeks, Tolfan packed a dinner and sat, hiding in the bushes, using his own ability to shape a minor illusion to make it appear he was one with the bushes. He patiently waited. He attended two of the Druid meetings by waiting and hiding, as they spoke of the rising threat of the Red Eye Orcs and possibly forming an alliance with a group of Paladins known as the Shield of Faith. Then it finally happened, several hours before sunrise, a flutter of pixies approached the tree and whispered some words of magic, and the very roots of the tree lifted up, and formed a portal inside of it. The pixies entered, and almost immediately the portal began to close behind them. Tolfan burst into a sprint and wasnt entirely sure he was going to make it (and had to admit the idea began to cross his mind  what if only half of his body made it when the portal closed?)

With one giant leap, he pushed his way just as the portal closed on his bag of food. When he landed with a gentle thud, he looked at his hand and saw that the straps of his food bag had been severed. So, somewhere on the other side, there was a bag of food sitting next to the large tree and here he was in the Feywild, without food. Not ideal, but life was too short not to be full of adventure. This was just one more adventure that he would, ideally, somehow survive.

Stonebark was right, however. It was like a thousand needles piercing his feet, as he felt the magic rush through his body. For a moment he thought he might have bitten into a Pixie Mushroom because everything in the Feywild was overly vibrant in colors. Purples were so deep, with a thousand different hues swirling all at one time, the blues varied from soft to deep, dark, ocean blues. It was almost painful to see anything.

And thats why Tolfan never saw the centaurs, with the net, who were riding up on him.

A Forest Gnome! he heard, just before he was ensnared with a net. The next sensation was a prick in his neck. He saw a Sprite fluttering away and knew immediately, hed been hit with one of their arrows that tended to put people to sleep


Tolfan opened his eyes and saw he was sitting before a beautiful Satyr woman. What business do you have in the Feywild, Forest Gnome? she asked.

Tolfan tried to focus but the sleep effect was still beating through his blood, making it increasingly difficult to focus, despite his best efforts. She was a Satyr with hair, so red and vibrant, with a million shades of amber, burgundy, cerise, cinnamon, claret, copper, and crimson, on each strand of hair. She had a very womanly shape for her upper torso, and rather ample breasts that were barely covered and restrained by veins and leaves. Small deer-like antlers sprung from the top of her head. Her bottom torso was covered in a dress woven together by leaves, and her hooved legs were covered, down to the ankles. She was beautiful.

I want to learn how to better master illusions to help defend the Forest of Lethyr, where I live, he answered, though he felt his words were slurring together. Youre beautiful, he found himself blurting out, though he wasnt sure why he was confessing that.

The other Fey who had gathered, let out a gasp. Tolfan looked around him and realized for the first time that there were actually others in the room. He had been so focused on her.

Eliysa Deerrunner silenced the room with one gesture. Begone, leave us!

Tolfan got up to leave. Not you! she snapped. The others.

Quickly, the other Fey left the chamber.

Eliysa Deerrunner approached Tolfan. Do you truly find me beautiful, mortal?

I do, he admitted. Damn that sprite poison. It was made not only to render someone unconscious, but also force them to speak the truth.

Then I have a proposition for you, she said, leaning very close to Tolfans face. I will teach more about how to master the art of illusions, but you will be a slave for my pleasure.

This seemed like a wonderful bargain. Learn magic and be at the mercy of a beautiful Fae queens sexual urges! I agree! he slurred.

While the first few days were wonderful, it became clear to Tolfan, especially after the poison had begun to wear off, what he had gotten himself into. Her thirst was insatiable. She did not regard him as a person, but rather a possession, a toy. If he could not perform, because they had just performed a short moment ago, she became extremely volatile and emotional, and, truthfully, unbearable. Her endless thirst for pleasure, Tolfan began to realize, wasnt always so much about pleasing her, as it was torturing him through pleasure, and attempting to break him.

It was three weeks of this, until Tolfan made the bold move of making an escape. He had been locked in a room the entire three weeks, and could not leave. But when one of the Satyrs came to deliver him food, because the Queen would need him to be ready for tonight he grabbed the knife from the tray and put it to the Satyrs throat and demanded to be taken to a portal. Using an illusion he was able to disguise himself and the Satyr, who led him to a portal. The Satyr muttered the words and the portal opened, but the Satyr warned him, The Queen will not be pleased that you escaped. She will take it as a slight that you did not love her. This slight will not go unpunished.

Thanks for the warning, Tolfan said and jumped through the portal.

Unfortunately this portal was one that was not in the wood, and also seemingly hanging in the air, and Tolfan fell and landed with a loud thump into the hot desert sands below. He looked up, spitting sand out of his mouth and wondered where he had landed

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello again! So I have got slightly distracted from a bard (which will come later) by a wood elf druid who has got stuck in my head.
> So this elf lived in a small village in a forest and was raised to be generally distrustful of non-elves, like most of his kind. Unusually, even amongst his community, he saw many spirits of the forest as a youth and was often found off by himself playing with pixies or sprites. 
> He joined an order of land druids to learn more about the forest, and then went deep into the heart of it in solitude. While here he underwent a change, gaining a great deal of serenity and feeling more of a connection with other races. What bought him out was a visit from an archfey that revealed a great evil that he needed to go and destroy.
> Would love to see what you make of this!
> Also good luck with work and travel 🙂


Hah! This was another one I was able to "tie in" with another person's background (I literally *just wrote* in this thread). The "Tawmis-Verse" strings continue to connect to one another!
As always, please leave feedback - good or bad, I want to hear what you liked or didn't like, what worked or didn't work!
Enjoy!
===============================================

I have lived in the Forest of Lethyr all of my life surrounded by my kind who swears the outside world is full of great evil and that no one but our own kind is to be trusted.

My name is Ellator Skyhaven and I am a Wood Elf. The Druids, along with Rangers and Treants kept the forest safe from those who would come in and seek to do harm to others, or even the land itself. Despite the suspicion my tribe  The Order of Oak - invoked upon all of their children to never trust others who are not a part of the tribe, I had managed to meet a friend forest gnome named Tolfan Folkor who then in turn, introduced me to an ancient Treant named Stonebark.

Tolfan was the one who taught me the difference between Pixies and Sprites when I was younger, when we would sit on Stonebarks branches as he walked around the woods, patrolling them, looking for danger. The greatest threats always seemed to be the Red Eye Orcs, a clan of malicious, brutal and vicious murderers that made repeated attempts to gain entrance into the Forest of Lethyr. 

One day, Tolfan disappeared. I had asked Stonebark if he had seen him and the old Treant explained that it was unusual that hed not heard from Tolfan in over a week. When I asked the Pixies and Sprites, neither had seen him either (although the Pixies were a lot more forthcoming with information than the Sprites; the Sprites seemed pleased at the notion Tolfan was gone. I always wondered what hed done to upset them so much?)

I knew Varus Orcslayer, one of the human rangers that patrolled the edges of Lethyr, looking for more Red Eye Orcs to send to their god. When I asked him to look for signs of Tolfan, there had been none he could find  and that was highly unusual because Varus was one of the greatest Rangers I knew.

When my parents discovered I had been meeting with Tolfan, pixies, sprites, and Varus, they were furious. They believed I would be corrupted by influences outside the Order. Despite the fact that the Order of Oak met with other Druids at the center of the woods, where a giant tree towered above the others, the Order of Oak was always leery of any advice or information given to them from others of the Druidic Order, especially human druids. Humans were too short lived, rarely weighed out the consequences of actions, whereas the Order of Oak were all Wood Elves, who lived long lives, thought things through and did not brashly run into dangerous situations without heavy consideration from every angle. This often put them at odds, with the human druids claiming that all this waiting would come back on us for taking too long to take action.

One night, I sat at the center of the forest, in front of the great tree, by myself. I was a Wood Elf, raised to not trust anyone by the Order of Oak, but at the same time, I had met others outside the Order who had treated me with compassion, love and friendship. I felt as if I was being torn in half by what the Order expected out of me and what my heart wanted from me.

I crossed my legs as I sat in front of the great tree, closed my eyes, rested my hands on my legs and sought guidance. The sounds of the forest filled my ears, and the scents of every flower and leaf seemed to enter my nose. I could taste the fresh water on my tongue and my skin tingled with magic.

Thats when a portal opened and one of the Fey stepped through. 

Good, the Satyr said, a mortal. Listen to me. The Red Eye Orcs seek to gain entrance to the woods, because they have a powerful Warlock leader name Oragin Doomhammer who seeks to gain entrance into the Feywild, and open a portal and siphon the magic from it and into himself. Hes found an ancient relic which will allow him to do this. He is not near Lethyr yet, but he is coming and if he accomplishes this, he will be able to bring Gruumsh into the world. I need not tell you what that would do. Go forward, find allies, and stop Oragin at any cost.

But my family, I began.

They will be dead if Oragin accomplishes his mission, the Satyr said. 

That night, I returned home, gathered what few belongings I had, and did not take the time to tell my mother, father and two sisters goodbye, because they would have tried to stop me. I know they would have. But when I find others that can help me put an end to Oragin, I will come home, and ask them to forgive me.

----------


## Barebarian

These are both. SO. GOOD! I especially enjoy the first one for actually making me find the feywild interesting!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Rakoa

I have not had the chance to read through any of these yet, but this is a very cool idea and a great service to provide.

However, I recommend that you do that thing where you give the links in your opening post a small description or summary of the backstory contained within, rather than leaving it as a solid and imposing wall of meaningless text. It'll make it easier for people to pick out the ones that might interest them, and then find them later.

----------


## Tawmis

> I've got another request for when you've got the spare time! I'm not CERTAIN that these girls will see use but I want to flesh out the backstory of Lilly's life in the harem, I've messaged my DM and she liked the concept so much that I think she'd appreciate some characters written out for it. She had nothing but praise for your writing by the way! 
> Oh and by the way! When you have the time to reply to my pm, I've got some pics I'm considering for Utsukushi-sa!
> Okay here goes: 
> Two female human warriors, one with read hair and one with white, both in their early 30s. The red haired woman is named Furea,and has 1 level of bard, 1 of fighter and 1 of monk, and the white haired woman is named Kosai, and has 2 levels of fighter and 1 of monk. Furea was a dancing girl before she was a warrior, and when she became a warrior she met Kosai, the lowest daughter of a noble family who, seeing potential in her natural strong and flexible frame, personally tutored Furea in archery, martial arts and the ways of the sword and spears. Once they were deployed, they found themselves working directly beneath Senshi in the field. As time grew on, with wartime promotions and short-staffing being what they are, they caught Senshi's eye, in more ways than one. Gradually they began serving him in increasingly...intimate, capacities, and 'working directly beneath Senshi' started having more meanings than one might think. Once the war was over, Senshi spoke to each of their families and formally made them his concubines.
> This was over 12 years ago, and since then they've lived in peace, born half a dozen children each, and long ago put aside all thoughts of future violence, having found true happiness and love. 
> However, after a shocking night raid on the house of their master, his youngest and newest concubine was found missing! The only clue was the claim from one of the other concubines that the girls mother had burst into the harem that same night, along with some man, leaving no evidence but a blood trail.
> Now, the two of them seek to find Lily, and find answers.
> The problem is I don't really know why,  I want them to have some sort of friendship with Lily I guess? I want them to have a really personal reason for going after her, they wouldn't WANT to normally, they're not soldiers anymore and they have kids to take care of. Maybe Senshi is worried about Lily and they wanted to make him happy again? Maybe they know what the Pheonix on her fathers chest meant? I leave it in your hands!  Also I haven't given a great deal of thought to their personalities, but I do have picture inspirations for them!
> *Spoiler*
> ...


It's interesting writing a background for a background character's background character...? Wait. Does that make sense?
So this was kind of fun, exploring more of the culture...
I realized we know your character's name is "Autumn Lily" - and in the background that's the name she changed it to...
But we never knew her original name (since you never told me, and I never wrote it in)...
So her name makes a debut here as "Aki-Yuri" which literally translates to "Autumn Lilly"...! 
Had some fun going a little more into Senshi's head/life and his acts of kindness...
And as for the reason these two leave to search for Autumn... that came in the writing of this piece...

Anyway, enjoy!
===============================================
Hailing from the small town of Dansā located on an island by the same name, the young Furea lived on the streets with no memory of who her mother was. Her earliest memories were stealing for food at the young age of five, and living in the alleyways, seeking shelter from the frequent torrential rainstorms that frequently pounded the small island.

By the age of sixteen, Furea had developed into a young woman who did whatever it took to survive. When she met an older gentleman named Tanoshima-seru (though most simply called him Tano), he offered her a position in his establishment called Silk and Lace. It was an exotic dancers club for many of the men of Dansā who went there seeking company for a night. Furea accepted the position, but it was not for exotic dancing, rather to clean the dishes and collect the plates from tables as the men watched the dancers. This exposed Furea to the worse in men, who often slapped her on her end, or pinched her, giving her knowing winks. But working her gave her a place to stay upstairs when the club closed for the night. There was no bed, but it was a room with four walls and a roof over it. She slept on the wooden floor when she could, trying to shut out the sounds of the dancers that accepted money for a nights company. But the ladies who danced were not all bad; when the nights were slow, or after the establishment had closed up, they would teach her how to dance and move her body in exotic manners, with the notion that she would one day become a dancer herself here.

Each of them had the same story, that Tanoshima-seru found them on the streets, offered them a place to stay. Then would say they were indebted to him and that they would need to work off their debt by dancing and earning money through those dancing; and quicker still if they sold their bodies for an evening to willing men.

A young man had caught Fureas attention one night, and when their eyes locked, it was clear that he was looking at her. He approached her and introduced himself as Kyūseishu. He was tall, slender, five oclock stubble with a perfect tone. When Kyūseishu had asked her out, Tanoshima-seru approached and explained that Furea had been living rent free in his establishment and it would cost Kyūseishu greatly to take her. Furea was taken aback as she had thought that the work she had done was paying for the rent of the bare room which she had been staying in, but honor bound to not speak up against her gracious host, she kept silent. Kyūseishu accepted this and explained he would travel north and get the Gem of the Spider Queen.

The small town of Dansā sat on the southern point of the island. It was said, to the north, a large temple now reclaimed by the dense jungle was the home of a Jorogumo. The Jorogumo were spiders that, after four hundred years would weave themselves into their own webs and emerge as a beautiful woman. The women would then seek out males to court and lure them back to their temple, only to devour them and lay eggs inside the corpses of the men, for their spiderlings to eat.

Two weeks later and Kyūseishu never returned and Furea assumed that he had fallen victim to the Jorogumo of the north. On the third week, to the exact day and moment, a massive earthquake off the shore rattled the entire island. Without warning the beach waters suddenly receded deep into the ocean and a massive tsunami washed over Dansā and erased it from existence. 

Furea awoke, clinging to a board, her last memory the voices of the dancers screaming as the Silk and Lace building was crushed as easily as one might step on an ant. She looked around her and all she could see was open ocean in every direction. In some area, the shattered remains of Dansā floated around her, including corpses, which to her dismay were being fed on by sharks. She climbed on top of the board she had been clinging to and waited to die.

To her surprise, on the second day, voices could be heard. She opened her eyes and saw a large merchant ship approaching. She sat up on the board and flailed her hands, her voice already too far gone to yell for help. Through some miracle the crew aboard the Suncutter saw her and managed to rescue her.

Onboard the ship, she was tended to many, but one by the name of Kosai checked on her the most frequently. As Furea was nursed back to health, she learned that Kosai, with her long, flowing hair, womanly figure, and ample chest, all of which reminded Furea of the exotic dancers, was actually the lowest daughter of a nearby noble company. Senshi, a noble and great warrior of the country called Tengoku, had called on the noble families to send him their women to help farm and their sons to help fight in the war against the Order of the Red Phoenix. Kosai was to work the farms until the war was over, and then, perhaps she could return home.

On the ship, once Furea had regained her strength, Kosai could see that she had a strong and shapely body. Kosai, already familiar in the ways of fighting, but forbidden to do so, because she was a woman began to teach Furea the basics of self-defense and sword use. When the ship arrived at Tengoku, each of them was brought to Senshis farmlands, which was enormous. He was kind enough to share his food and his workers with others so that no one, especially the families of warriors who were fighting the Order of the Red Phoenix would go hungry. They paid Kosais family additional coin for the use of Furea, who Kosai had introduced as her little cousin.

It was three years of working in the fields, and despite the manual labor, Senshis people were kind to them all, providing them all furnished rooms, elegant baths, all of which were new to Furea. When the battles had subsided, and it seemed the Order of the Red Phoenix, Senshi returned home. As agreed, each would be allowed to return home, but so honorable and kind was Senshi that he stood at the docking port and greeted and thanked each of the one thousand people he had employed. However, Kosai (and to some degree, Furea) caught his eye. He stopped them and asked if they had enjoyed their time here. Both had agreed (especially Furea who had never known such an elaborate life). Kosai was ready to return home, but Furea had no home, so she accepted Senshis offer to stay longer. Kosai could not let her little cousin remain behind, so she too agreed. 

Both of them had become concubines for Senshi, who, if he was known for treating his workers kindly, treated his mistresses as if they were goddesses. Although it was not love that had drawn them to remain, it had developed as stronger emotions the more time he spent with them. This was their lives for twelve years, and several children later. One day, Aki-Yuri was introduced to them as another, much younger concubine. She was the sole daughter of Utsukushi-sa. Utsukushi-sa  was a concubine of Senshis best friend, Meiyo and Aki-Yuri (though she just typically went by Aki or Yuri) was now old enough to become a concubine. Senshi had taken a liking to her beauty and both Furea and Kosai could see why. The beauty of Senshi was that he treated all of his women equally, each was specialized in their own ways, and each had something Senshi was looking for in them.

The three of them formed a strong friendship often exploring one anothers bodies just as much as they explored Senshis. Furea, as a dancer taught Aki the ability to use her body to please Senshi, while Kosai taught Aki how to improve her endurance as well as defend herself if the time ever came.

The day had finally come when Aki-Yuris mother burst into Senshis house covered in blood, screaming for her. When Aki-Yuri ran to her mother she was both relieved and horrified that the blood all over her mother was not her own. Her mother only repeated, You must run. You must leave. Hide. Never come back! Do not let him find you!

There were sounds coming from behind her  and then a man, adorned in Samurai armor, with a Red Phoenix symbol adorned on his chest kicked down the door. Aki-Yuris mother looked at him, then over to her, and whispered, Forgive me. And with one violent shove, pushed her out the window where she fell two stories into the bushes. 

Kosai had run up to the man to try and fight him but he shoved her aside and charged up the stairs and ran his blade through Utsukushi-sa. The woman shouted, Run! through the window as the man in the armor yelled, Where is my daughter?

The man, seeing the broken window knew it must have been his daughter that went through the window and began charging down the stairs. Kosai rushed to Utsukushi-sas side, where the woman smiled at her and said, Please keep my daughter safe

Kosai looked at Furea as the woman breathed her last breath. There were sounds of more fighting as Kosai and Furea made their way down the stairs. It was just not the single man in the Order of the Red Phoenix armor, there were others and Senshi and his guards were fighting them.

Are we just going to leave him? Furea asked, somewhat frightened.

A woman died asking us to keep her daughter safe, Kosai said, drawing her katana. We will honor her wish by finding Aki-Yuri and keeping her safe from the Order of the Red Phoenix

----------


## Barebarian

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  :Small Smile:  I really love how you wove it all together, and managed to slide a good chunk of worldbuilding in there! I really like how you made them Lily's mentors!

----------


## Tawmis

> These are both. SO. GOOD! I especially enjoy the first one for actually making me find the feywild interesting!


Why do I suspect it's the Fey Queen who peaks your interest?  :Small Wink: 




> I have not had the chance to read through any of these yet, but this is a very cool idea and a great service to provide.
> However, I recommend that you do that thing where you give the links in your opening post a small description or summary of the backstory contained within, rather than leaving it as a solid and imposing wall of meaningless text. It'll make it easier for people to pick out the ones that might interest them, and then find them later.


That's an amazing idea! Done now! 
As I said elsewhere in this thread - I never *ever* expected this to take off. I honestly thought I'd get three, maybe four takers. I am so utterly honored by the amount of interest, and the genuine responses to these backgrounds! So the links now have teaser descriptions! Thanks for the idea!




> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  I really love how you wove it all together, and managed to slide a good chunk of worldbuilding in there! I really like how you made them Lily's mentors!


It made sense that they would be her mentors having been there longer... and also that Autumn was younger (and inexperienced). That's also why I alluded that the other two "explored" each other's bodies, to teach Autumn "the ways of the bedroom."

----------


## Barebarian

I think that that particular education is one Senshi would insist on handling personally  :Small Wink:  Though on the other hand, every good instructor needs assistants, to help with demonstrations  :Small Amused:

----------


## Jaryn

> ...we would sit on Stonebarks branches as he walked around the woods, patrolling them, looking for danger.


This sounds like a fun childhood, riding around with a treant!




> I crossed my legs as I sat in front of the great tree, closed my eyes, rested my hands on my legs and sought guidance. The sounds of the forest filled my ears, and the scents of every flower and leaf seemed to enter my nose. I could taste the fresh water on my tongue and my skin tingled with magic.


I particularly like the sensory description in this bit.

Another great episode in the Tawmis-verse! I love the way you tied it into Tolfan's background, and it feels like the Forest of Lethyr is alive. Brilliant, thank you 😀

----------


## Tawmis

> This sounds like a fun childhood, riding around with a treant!
> I particularly like the sensory description in this bit.
> Another great episode in the Tawmis-verse! I love the way you tied it into Tolfan's background, and it feels like the Forest of Lethyr is alive. Brilliant, thank you 😀


It donned on me today, it would probably be like that scene in Lord of the Rings, where Merry and Pippin are on the Ent walking around.

And it was fun to be able to tie this to another background, and make it so quite a few people's characters are loosely tied together in the same world (Forgotten Realms, in this case).

----------


## Great Dragon

Greetings!
I might have one for ya; Im curious as to what you would do.

I have an NPC that am I leaving open to become a PC for my gaming group. No class yet.
Here is what Ive got, feel free to change anything except Race and Gender.

*Setting the Scene*: LMoP. Conyberry village, north of Wyvern Tor. 

Dydrun Reltat Hobgoblin (male) LE 
Background: Soldier
Flaw: Trusting of Higher Authority.

Str 13 Dex 12 Con 12 Int 10 Wis 10 Cha 09

IC I still have vivid dreams of that day. The 2 hour march into the Abandoned Village was nothing.

Lieutenant Halbid had the 20 of us set up camp in the most intact Hut, where we would rest while waiting for nightfall. Two of us (I never did get their names) were assigned Patrol Duty, and we relaxed. Less than an hour later an attack came from the *least* expected direction: 

The west wall was breached by the largest male Half-Orc I have ever seen! Nearly seven feet tall, and wearing Full Plate better than what our Warlord has! Taking four strides into the room he speaks a Spell Command Phrase and a wave of sound blasts forth from him, knocking four of the others against the far wall, where they can barely stand from their wounds. 

Us grunts do our best against the wave of Ten Intruders, but Halbid takes poison to escape capture, and I am the only one left. After a brief Interview (and a broken finger) I tell them all I know. But, instead of killing me, as I had expected, they instead offer me a position within their own paramilitary organization. Not seeing any kind welcome back at the Fortification, I agree.

My only fear is that *KuntarSpell* finds out my location with his far seeing magical Eye.

OoC: Dydrun is now the House Guard of *The Bleeding Hearts* Hero Guild, based in the mansion just East of Phandalin.

*Spoiler: Info*
Show

The New Hobgoblin Warlord *Gurkak Bonebreaker* #5, has successfully constructed within 3 days (with the Master Mage *Ithek KuntarSpell* (Hobgoblin M) and some of his higher Students casting multiple Wall of Stone spells) a new Stone Fortification named "Krud Keep" about two miles away from Tor itself. This Outpost is a bold move on Gurkaks part, and Ithek is looking forward to being able to expand his spellbook with the easy access to the nearby (former) trade route. These Hobgoblins are a close knit group, and (mostly) trust each other.

If it make/s anyone feel any better - there is a *Hobgoblin Kingdom* i(Empire) in the *Underdark*: that I have yet to sit down and work on....


Normally, I put Player *shenanigans* in my Ancient Realms thread located in World Building.

----------


## Tawmis

> Greetings!
> I might have one for ya; Im curious as to what you would do.
> I have an NPC that am I leaving open to become a PC for my gaming group. No class yet.
> Here is what Ive got, feel free to change anything except Race and Gender.
> *Setting the Scene*: LMoP. Conyberry village, north of Wyvern Tor. 
> 
> Dydrun Reltat Hobgoblin (male) LE 
> Background: Soldier
> Flaw: Trusting of Higher Authority.
> ...


I dug deep as to why this Hobgoblin would "betray" his people... And realized it had to go back...
Back to something that would have impacted him... changed his view... You still have him as Lawful Evil...
But have him leaving the Hobgoblins and joining others...
So I sort of left the idea in there that there's still "Hobgoblin" to him and his intentions...
Please leave feedback! I thrive on it!
Enjoy!
==================================

I scarcely remember much of my childhood; theres only tiny pieces of it that I can recall. Sometimes there are things I see, or even hear, that might trigger a forgotten memory.

My family, my tribe, we were always moving. Always on the march. My father was a soldier of The Black Tide, an army of Hobgoblins organized under Darauk Warcutter. Darauks true surname had been Dornthyme, but Hobgoblin culture, when you take leadership and have proven yourself, you adopt your own title that becomes your new surname.

Darauk had enslaved several goblins to be his whipping boys, and the grunt force to fetch him things, clean the camps, and scout ahead. A goblin lost to a trap was nowhere near as vital as losing one of his own trusted soldiers. Darauk had also managed to gain two Bugbears as bodyguards, after helping them fight several would-be adventurers. 

Darauk took every opportunity to flex his might and his will upon those around him, and with his Bugbear bodyguards, Ourius and Kalarm, few dared oppose him. Darauk also enjoyed torture to the extreme, such as female prisoners that they captured, of any race, were taken to please Darauk in his tent. Most did not leave alive. They were the lucky ones. Those he let go, had a vacant stare in their eyes, as if their soul had left their body, and their mind had not yet realized that they were already dead.

Most saw his actions as dishonorable, both to his name, the army, and even Hobgoblins as a whole. Those who silently questioned him wondered how Maglubiyet, our god of war and rulership, could let such things go for so long, and wondered if he was fighting with Nomog-Geaya, the god of war and authority, somewhere in the heavens.

The dishonor Darauk had brought to us all finally caught up to him when he was found one morning with white foam around his mouth and nose. Another Hobgoblin, Uirentar Poelar took ownership for the action, and he was killed for killing Darauk in such a dishonorable way. All Hobgoblins kept poison with them; in the event we were captured we could take the poison and ascend to the gods, rather than betray our kind to the enemy. Krukar Vornkal demanded that he become the next ruler, but Kukar was so loyal to Darauk that we all knew we would see the same thing happen. My father had then stepped up and challenged Krukar for the sake of the people.

Krukar was lower in command in the Black Tide, where as my father had been an Officer, and very aware of Krukars drunken debauchery and behavior. My father, far more skilled at the blade, than Krukars desperate lunges, allowed my father to sidestep and inflict what most would consider non-lethal damage. My father did not want to kill Krukar, he only sought to defeat him battle. However, the more my father did this, the more furious Krukar became. In the end, my father was forced to decapitate Krukar when he would not accept my fathers multiple offers to surrender.

My father taught The Black Tide to be respectful, even to other races. When he would ambush a caravan, he would demand gold from the men and women, but demanded his soldiers to never touch or harm a woman or child, unless they became hostile first. The goblins were still foot soldiers, but they were not sent to the deaths for his amusement, as Darauk had often done. My father even forced Ourius and Kalarm, Darauks former bodyguards to do most of the heavy lifting, when the warband would move, and if he ever caught them abusing anyone  including the goblins  he whipped them. They got caught about sixteen times, before they learned their lesson, their backs furless from the scar tissue that marked them for their foolishness.

My father led the Black Tide for thirteen long years, longer than most lived in the status of leadership. By this time, I had become one of my fathers soldiers, but he showed me no favoritism. As a new soldier I marched and charged in the front lines, until I survived a few of the battles we had engaged in against orcs that patrolled the areas, and eventually worked my way up the ranks.

Naturally, the day came when my own fathers time came to an end. Our Clan crossed paths with a Hobgoblin Warlord name Gurkak Bonebreaker. During the honorable meeting, Gurkak extended his hand to take my fathers and as he did so he stabbed my father with his other hand using a pearl dagger. And like that, our clan fell under his control.

One of his most trusted men, Lieutenant Halbid, took over the division I was a part of. I had no love for Gurkak, nor Halbid, as all I could see was the cowardly way Gurkak had killed my father But Gurkaks army was significantly larger than the Black Tide and any attempt to fight them would have resulted in lives lost. To ensure he kept control, Gurkak introduced Ithek KuntarSpell who was said to be a messenger of Maglubiyet himself, and displayed powers of great magic.

Gurkak and Ithek left a few days later to attend to other matters of great importance and left the army in charge with Urkor Dalunpor, a Hobgoblin loyal to Gurkak, who had most noticeably lost his eye in one of the battles against the orcs.

I dreamed of the day of finding a way to kill Gurkak, not only because he had killed my father, but he had done so in such a cowardly way, using his massive army to ensure no one dared confront him. But if Ithek was truly a messenger of Maglubiyet, would I be striking against my own god?

It was those thoughts I had been lost in, during a time we were scouting an area with Lieutenant Halbid, and had found an abandoned village where we had made camp for the night. My thoughts were shattered, just as the western wall had been, as a male Half-Orc, taller than Id ever seen, adorned in full platemail began cleaving through my comrades, invoking some unknown spell that sent us all to the ground. We gathered our weapons, most of us so ill prepared we did not even have armor on, so the fight was brutal and short and Halbid had taken poison to end his own life to avoid capture. I had the poison on the tip of my tongue, but hesitated. I couldnt see dying for Gurkak. Also if I died, I could never come back for him.

The poison was slapped away from my hand and I was captured. My hatred for Gurkak fueled me as they questioned me, I provided them with the answers they sought. I had done so, so willingly that they believed I was lying to them and broke my finger to inflict pain upon me. They pressed upon the broken bones and questioned me again, and I gave the same answers.

They believed it then. That I had been telling the truth.

They saw how I had fought, the last to stand in my battalion, and rather than kill me, offered me a position in theirs. At first I was used to translate answers from other captured prisoners, but soon I moved up the ranks, to become trusted as one of their soldiers.

There is a fear in the back of my mind, that perhaps the messenger of Maglubiyet, Ithek, might one day learn of my betrayal and seek me out. Even so, that might bring Gurkak to me and allow me to challenge him for leadership of his new army and bring peace to my people and form an alliance with my new allies.

I would be the greatest warchief my people had ever seen.

For now, for today, I am a House Guard for the Bleeding Hearts Hero Guild based in the mansion just East of Phandalin.

But I have a vision.

One I will make come true.

----------


## Great Dragon

This is *Awesome* !!!!

Note: I had left him as being LE, for two reasons: (1) Old Habits die hard. And: (2) While impressed by the Tactics of these Bleeding Hearts, especially their Eldritch Knight leader, this Hobgoblin has not really been shown how changing his World View will benefit him. 

I'm mostly leaving that open for the Player that adopts him.
*******
Very well done, indeed!
Thanks! A lot!
**************
Just one minor detail:
Don't forget to proof-read.

Paragraph Eight, Third sentence:
"The goblins were still foot soldiers, but they were not sent to their deaths for his amusement, as Darauk had often done."

*****
Querry: I usually don't do very well when writing stories. While you quoted what I had written, you didn't really comment on it, except to figure out your Backstory. 
What *did* you think?

*******
I need to work on The Hobgoblin "Emperor", and his court.....some Ideas perkulating.....

----------


## Tawmis

> This is *Awesome* !!!!
> Very well done, indeed!
> Thanks! A lot!


Thank you! 




> Note: I had left him as being LE, for two reasons: (1) Old Habits die hard. And: (2) While impressed by the Tactics of these Bleeding Hearts, especially their Eldritch Knight leader, this Hobgoblin has not really been shown how changing his World View will benefit him.


That's why I wrote the end where he's thinking about becoming the greatest Warchief... I figure there's still that Hobgoblin urge in his blood mixed with wanting revenge...




> I'm mostly leaving that open for the Player that adopts him.


I am not going to lie - I am a little jealous of whoever gets to play him if someone does adopt him. I had a great time getting inside of his mind!




> Just one minor detail:
> Don't forget to proof-read.
> Paragraph Eight, Third sentence:
> "The goblins were still foot soldiers, but they were not sent to their deaths for his amusement, as Darauk had often done."


Ah! Nice catch! (I admit, I normally don't proof read these, because I time myself on the iPhone and don't give myself more than an hour to write them)... And I, admittedly fear, that if I go back and proof read, that's going to lead to edits, which will lead to writing way more. I do, however, try to catch typos like that - as I am writing these! But sometimes my mind is in the character's life and my fingers are just typing the reel playing before my eyes, and I miss them!




> Querry: I usually don't do very well when writing stories. While you quoted what I had written, you didn't really comment on it, except to figure out your Backstory. 
> What *did* you think?
> I need to work on The Hobgoblin "Emperor", and his court.....some Ideas perkulating.....


Hah! What did I think? Clearly I loved the notion. You opened a doorway to allow me to see this character's life - of where he started, what happened, and where he ended up - and inspired enough ideas to fill in the rest of his story!

----------


## Great Dragon

@Tawmis: Perhaps you'd enjoy reading through my Ancient Realms and related threads? Whenever you get the time.

I'm maybe a Hipster Grognard.
*Spoiler: Ramblings*
Show


These can be rather long, so Spoiler-ed to save space and not distract from the main point of your thread.

(Typing this stuff on my phone is a pain, but...)

I have, since nearly the day I started DMing (I was, indeed, a Munchkin Player, but not really a Murder-Hobo) - somewhere around 1985, and still AD&D 1e - always thought that Sentient Humanoids were every bit as able to become Classed N/PCs.

It started with (wait for it) *Kobolds*!!!

Being a huge *Stan Lee* fan, as the DM stuck running Villains and needing to figure out what made some Humanoids "Evil",  I would ask myself: "What are their motivations towards being hostile towards other "normal" (especially PC) Races?"

Now that 5e has officially opened the door to most of these Races as PCs, I ponder:
"What are *believable* ways for them to become Good and/or Heroes?"

And "How would most NPCs accept this?"
(It's going to be fun portraying the Town's reactions to this Hobgoblin becoming a PC, and walking the streets...)

So, if - by chance - any of my ideas can help someone come up with a way for their Character to do the same, I shall be most happy, especially if I'm ever actually told.



Posting responses into my Hello thread, would be most appreciated.
It's dying!!

----------


## Tawmis

> I have, since nearly the day I started DMing (I was, indeed, a Munchkin Player, but not really a Murder-Hobo) - somewhere around 1985, and still AD&D 1e - always thought that Sentient Humanoids were every bit as able to become Classed N/PCs.
> 
> It started with (wait for it) *Kobolds*!!!
> 
> Being a huge *Stan Lee* fan, as the DM stuck running Villains and needing to figure out what made some Humanoids "Evil",  I would ask myself: "What are their motivations towards being hostile towards other "normal" (especially PC) Races?"
> 
> Now that 5e has officially opened the door to most of these Races as PCs, I ponder:
> "What are *believable* ways for them to become Good and/or Heroes?"
> 
> ...


I was an avid fan of DUNGEON MAGAZINE (and even wrote two modules I attempted to get published; one of them being called "Giant Problems" about a Hill Giant who gets infected by a werebear - so there's this huge bear terrorizing the land - and the party has to piece together what's happened - that one got declined - another one I wrote was about Scarecrows that get sentient life using the Scarecrow monster - I wrote around Halloween time. Dungeon replied that they already had a similar adventure planned - and lo and behold - their adventure comes out and it was even the cover of the magazine! Gargh! But I did manage to appear in the final issue of Dungeon Magazine... but in the letter's page!) lol

All this to say (and get back to the point of!) - there was an adventure in DUNGEON MAGAZINE where the players controlled pre-generated monsters that go on a quest which was fabulous to both run and play!

I am of the same mind that intelligent humanoids can be different alignments, and can be playable... and I am happy to see new 5e books exploring those possibilities further.

----------


## BloodSnake'sCha

Hello, I am can't think on how to continue my character story so I am asking for your help you magnificent and awesome writer that help people on the internet :)

Unfortunately I was only able to write the body on my character backstory.

She is a TN(True Natural) Protector Asimar that grow in the Shadowfell(how can you not make it into a TN character).

She fight close to her enemies with a wand for the strong ones and hand crossbow for the weak ones(She have Crossbow Expert).
She is heavily armored: +1 shield, fluffed as a buckler and Half-Plate with other bigger shield on the back for the look.

*Personality Traits:*
I love a good insult, even one directed at me.
I change my mood or my mind as quickly as I change key in a song.
*Ideals:*
Honesty. Art should reflect the soul; it should come from within and reveal who we really are. (Any)
*Bonds:*
I would do anything for the other members of my old troupe.
*Flaws:*
Ill do anything to win fame and renown.

*Shadow Sorcerer Quirks:*
When you are asleep, you dont appear to breathe (though you must still breathe to survive).
You barely bleed, even when badly injured.

He name is Shir Ko'ev(Translated to Hurting Song).
She is a Gladiator Shadow Sorcerer 5/Hexblade 2(a blessing from the Raven Queen).
You have trouble remembering that living creatures and corpses should be treated differently.

That is what I have:

She was a young Asimar that was sold to shader-kai(and sent to the shadow plane) and show great talent in performance. They trained her in the way of battle and showmanship and how to control the shadows of their plane by stuffing shadows into her.

She was a very good gladiator, got her masters a lot of prestige.
In her last fight the Raven Queen was watching. And she won with a great performance.

This great fight(with selected warriors, the Raven Queen was watching after all) bought her her freedom. She got a tattoo of the queen symbol on her tongue and got her blessing from her clerics(The 2 hexblade levels)

She joined some wizards on their way to the material plane in order to gain glory for herself in the name of the queen.

----------


## Holiday Warlock

Salutations! I have an idea that I'm a little unsure about. I've got an idea for a druid that failed wizard school. He is from a old wizarding family and is kind of very bad at wizard magic. The worst thing about it for him though, is the way that his family just assumes that if he just tried harder he'd be good at it. I'm just not sure about name or why he became a druid or anything quite like that, so I'd quite appreciate it if you could help.

----------


## AH0098

*Spoiler*
Show




> First one done (I plan to do the second one too!) Have some things to do tonight, so it might not be till Sunday... Unless the bards pull me back.
> It's always interesting writing a Hexblade... as I said in someone else's background... I've never DM'ed for anyone playing a Hexblade... nor have I ever played one myself.
> So I always fear I might be getting something wrong because I am not familiar with the class enough to be feel like I always get it right...
> That said, I managed to write something - and had some fun with the supporting cast... and, doing one of those things where I make a reference to someone else's backstory I'd written here (the Order that the Paladin is from; as well as the bit about dogs...)
> As always, please tell me if I was close to the mark... what you liked or didn't ... what fit and what didn't...
> With Hexblades... I always worry!
> That said - enjoy!
> ==========================================
> I slumped against the wall, extending my arm, with my copper cup, hoping someone would offer me coin and take pity on me.
> ...





Freaking AWESOME!  You embodied my mental impression of Venali when I came up with his concept.  Your work is AMAZING!

----------


## AH0098

*Spoiler*
Show




> Second one complete! This was kind of fun. Never DM'ed anyone through the Feywild (or had a character go through it!)
> So I imagined a world, where everything is far more intense - from the colors of the world, to the people and the way they reacted.
> I think I found a fun way that would have introduced Tolfan to the Feywild, and how he'd have such knowledge...
> And the Satyr queen was based on *this image* that I found, while trying to find a way to think how a female Satyr might look.
> As always, please let me know what you like or didn't like - what works, what didn't!
> I welcome all feedback!
> Enjoy!
> =====================================
> 
> ...





I have to say I *love it*.  You covered everything about Tolfan's personality in this story.  He's a character I have been running for a few sessions and now he can reveal his past in session.  I also love the Tawmis-Verse, tying in Tolfan's history with Ellator Skyhaven is just epic.

When you get back from the Con, no rush but here are two more.  I hope you have fun with them and they end up being interesting to you.

1st
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Berrian Haladar
Race: High Elf
Class: Wizard - Bladesinger
Background: Port City Noble
Personality:I'm privileged and I know it, but that doesn't mean I can't do good on my own.  I want adventure and independence but will always be a philanthropist when I can.  I am interested in learning more about all the races of Toril.
Ideals: I want to follow in my Father's steps as a Bladesinger, Philanthropist, Entrepreneur, and Elf.  I will prove my father wrong, no matter how long it takes.
Bonds: Someone  I  loved  died  because  of  a  mistake  I  made.  That  will  never  happen  again. 
Flaws: Prideful, surprisingly lacks caution
Notes:. Forgotten Realms Setting, I didn't determine if he is a Sun Elf or Moon Elf.  I also didn't determine what city he is from.


2nd
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Davlan Fallenleaf
Race: Ghostwise Halfling
Class: Druid - Moon most likely
Background: Faction Agent - Emerald Enclave
Personality: I believe in the balance of the natural world.  I arrive to help those in need, and struggle to hold myself back at times for the sake of Balance.
Ideals: Protecting the natural Balance is the most important thing in life.  If we let our natural world deteriorate, then where will anyone live?
Bonds: I  would  lay  down  my  life  for  the  people  I  served  with.  The balance of my home has been thrown off, I must find out why.  I am leaving my family behind, to make things better no matter how much it hurts.
Flaws:
Notes: Travelling from the Chondalwood Forest.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello, I am can't think on how to continue my character story so I am asking for your help you magnificent and awesome writer that help people on the internet :)
> She is a TN Protector Asimar that grow in the Shadowfell(how can you not make it into a TN character).


Sure, just need to know what TN is... I read that as "True Neutral"... but I am not sure if that's what you mean?




> Salutations! I have an idea that I'm a little unsure about. I've got an idea for a druid that failed wizard school. He is from a old wizarding family and is kind of very bad at wizard magic. The worst thing about it for him though, is the way that his family just assumes that if he just tried harder he'd be good at it. I'm just not sure about name or why he became a druid or anything quite like that, so I'd quite appreciate it if you could help.


Sure thing! Just reading what you provided, I already have an idea brewing.




> Freaking AWESOME!  You embodied my mental impression of Venali when I came up with his concept.  Your work is AMAZING!





> I have to say I *love it*.  You covered everything about Tolfan's personality in this story.  He's a character I have been running for a few sessions and now he can reveal his past in session.  I also love the Tawmis-Verse, tying in Tolfan's history with Ellator Skyhaven is just epic.


So glad you loved it! I enjoyed writing both of them, very much! They were both so very different and allowed me to bounce from one spectrum to the other... and naturally, the fun of tying some people's backgrounds together has been an extra little spice/challenge I've been enjoying!





> When you get back from the Con, no rush but here are two more.  I hope you have fun with them and they end up being interesting to you.


Con was the weekend - but I took off on Monday (until tonight) on business travel. But back home now. I am not sure what my work load will be tomorrow, after being away for 4 out of the 5 business days... so if I can I will try to squeeze in these in the order I get them!




> 1st
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Name: Berrian Haladar
> Race: High Elf
> Class: Wizard - Bladesinger
> Background: Port City Noble
> ...


Looking forward to both!

----------


## Solunaris

> I am not going to lie... this may have been one of my favorite ones to write.
> I dove into Lady Swynford's history - because as I began writing, I realized she was the most important part of the rest of the backstory to come together!
> I was able to inject my own Husky (as I mentioned before, named Odin) into the story as Oudyn.
> I was also able to inject myself (though you need not keep the name, but your bonded partner's first name is my middle name, with a twist on the spelling)...
> And his last name is a reference to an old 80's cartoon (and still sounds Paladin like) - Sunsword is a reference to Thundarr the Barbarian. 
> And I found a purpose for the canine character... a quest for it...
> As I said, I really enjoyed writing this one! It was a blast to be writing it from a dog's perspective and share a dog's point of view on things...!
> But I may have lost myself in writing it and missed the mark on what YOU wanted! 
> So please, if I did - let me know! I'd want to hear ALL feedback - good or bad!
> ...


Well, I have a few thoughts... The first of which was that I loved the story although it does miss the mark a bit with the character and the order of the Ardent Rose. Nothing too major, I'd just need to change a few details here and there to make it work (and delete one specific *human* character). We had session 0 recently to put together our party and iron out major details of the backstories and I have some bad news. I have to throw out basically everything you've written!

Not to worry though, as I said originally I had the pieces to a backstory but nothing put together yet and your writing prowess has allowed me to not only fit them together, but also into the world at large for the campaign. Especially when it came to a reason to adventure away from the Knightly Order. It also let me see things from a different perspective than I had originally had. The best example is the name "Ardent Rose." Originally it was supposed to be the name of the Order; the Order of the Ardent Rose and Zephyr was going to be a knight of said order but I much prefer "Knight of the Ardent Rose" as a title specific to Zephyr. This means, of course, I need to come up with titles for each and every single knight in the order I name now but what can you do right?

But thank you for the wonderful backstory. Although I've torn it to pieces and reordered them into a horrific Frankenstein's monster of a story with parts from my own ideas it does serve as the foundation of my story and I'd not have been able to put together nearly half as good of a backstory without it.

----------


## BloodSnake'sCha

> Sure, just need to know what TN is... I read that as "True Neutral"... but I am not sure if that's what you mean?


Thank you :)
TN is indeed True Netutral :)

----------


## Great Dragon

And now, for a Flight of - - Sci-fi!

*Spoiler: Star Wars?*
Show


A _Sith_ *Wookiee* !!!
With a dual set of Lightsaber Claws!!!

Need to look up Racial Ability adjustments.
High Str + Con; Low Wis + Cha. (10 min)
Everything else a little above Average.

Still respects other Wookiees, but no other Races. (This is before Wookiees are slaves)

Has embraced the Dark Side (Racial Rage plus Force Rage) to become the most powerful Wookiee, ever.

Sadly, that's the extent of what I came up with.

I need a deeper reason why this guy would accept training from a Human Sith Lord.


Not a huge rush.

----------


## Tawmis

> Well, I have a few thoughts... The first of which was that I loved the story


That awesome and... wait... there's more?




> I have to throw out basically everything you've written!


Oh!




> Not to worry though, as I said originally I had the pieces to a backstory but nothing put together yet and your writing prowess has allowed me to not only fit them together, but also into the world at large for the campaign. Especially when it came to a reason to adventure away from the Knightly Order. It also let me see things from a different perspective than I had originally had. The best example is the name "Ardent Rose." Originally it was supposed to be the name of the Order; the Order of the Ardent Rose and Zephyr was going to be a knight of said order but I much prefer "Knight of the Ardent Rose" as a title specific to Zephyr. This means, of course, I need to come up with titles for each and every single knight in the order I name now but what can you do right?
> 
> But thank you for the wonderful backstory. Although I've torn it to pieces and reordered them into a horrific Frankenstein's monster of a story with parts from my own ideas it does serve as the foundation of my story and I'd not have been able to put together nearly half as good of a backstory without it.


All kidding aside, I am sorry you were not able to use it - but I sincerely thank you for the writing challenge. As I said, it was one of the more unique and enjoyable ones - coming up with a concept of how this could have all worked out. I had a great time writing it! Glad some pieces were able to be used for you, hopefully!




> Thank you :)
> TN is indeed True Netutral :)


Ok! There's so many acronyms I see used here (like BBEG) that I'd never seen until I came here - so I didn't want to assume it meant TN if it meant maybe "Troll Niece" or something else.  :Small Yuk: 



> And now, for a Flight of - - Sci-fi!
> *Spoiler: Star Wars?*
> Show
> 
> 
> A _Sith_ *Wookiee* !!!
> With a dual set of Lightsaber Claws!!!
> Need to look up Racial Ability adjustments.
> High Str + Con; Low Wis + Cha. (10 min)
> ...


This one might be ... too much of a challenge, as I normally don't write SciFi - though I've DM'ed Star Wars and Star Frontiers... so let's see what happens when it comes to it.

----------


## Avista

I have a character for you to write a backstory for!

Name: Shalendra Valsys (Female)
Race: Wood Elf
Class: Ranger - Beast Master
Fighting Style: Two-weapon OR Archery (undecided, likely two-weapon)
Favored Enemy: Humanoids: Humans and one other undecided (depending on campaign setting)
Animal Companion: Panther

Rough Outline of Backstory:
My character comes from a sacred Elven Forest/City that shuns outsiders. She hates the defilers of nature, aka humans, and helps preserve the integrity of the forest. For some reason she must leave her Elven homeland.

Let me see what you can come up with. I look forward to it!

----------


## Tawmis

> I have a character for you to write a backstory for!
> Name: Shalendra Valsys (Female)
> Race: Wood Elf
> Class: Ranger - Beast Master
> Fighting Style: Two-weapon OR Archery (undecided, likely two-weapon)
> Favored Enemy: Humanoids: Humans and one other undecided (depending on campaign setting)
> Animal Companion: Panther
> Rough Outline of Backstory:
> My character comes from a sacred Elven Forest/City that shuns outsiders. She hates the defilers of nature, aka humans, and helps preserve the integrity of the forest. For some reason she must leave her Elven home on a "quest."
> Let me see what you can come up with. I look forward to it!


Added to the list! I already have ideas storming in my head...

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello, I am can't think on how to continue my character story so I am asking for your help you magnificent and awesome writer that help people on the internet :)
> Unfortunately I was only able to write the body on my character backstory.
> She is a TN(True Natural) Protector Asimar that grow in the Shadowfell(how can you not make it into a TN character).
> She fight close to her enemies with a wand for the strong ones and hand crossbow for the weak ones(She have Crossbow Expert).
> She is heavily armored: +1 shield, fluffed as a buckler and Half-Plate with other bigger shield on the back for the look.
> *Personality Traits:*
> I love a good insult, even one directed at me.
> I change my mood or my mind as quickly as I change key in a song.
> *Ideals:*
> ...


I enjoyed writing this... Like I said previously about the Feywild, I have never DMed or played in a game that's touched the Feywild or Shadowfell...
So it was enjoyable to take a walk through the Shadowfell in these backgrounds, since I've touched the Feywild in previous ones...
I did what I've been doing lately and tied your background to an *existing one I did before*...
But they operate independently, very easily, obviously! I have been enjoying tying backgrounds together to make it all seem like one world where all of these backgrounds are happening.
It's like an extra challenge for me; especially when it provides a reason for a character to do something!
That said, please let me know if I did all right! Give me ANY feedback - good or bad - it all helps me!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ========
Childhood is an interesting thing. Its a time of innocence and discovery, of love and laughter. My mother loved me endlessly, but there were nights, I could hear her speaking to my father, about being concerned about the unwanted attention my bloodline might bring upon them.

I always felt different than the other children in our village.

But the age of ten I finally began to understand why I felt different  and the concerns my mother had voiced. I began glowing one night during an energetic game of Karikus and when I had jumped for the ball my feet took off the ground and I began to glide across the crowd. The other kids immediately became frightened as did their parents.

It wasnt long after that things got uncomfortable for my parents and they had decided to pack up and leave. Two nights of being on the road, my father saw, what appeared to be some Elves tending to an injured deer. Bringing the wagon to a halt, my father stepped off of the wagon and in that moment learned that these were not normal elves.

As they stood, their skin was grey and colorless and they had no pupils in their eyes. They ran their sword through my father and put an arrow through my mothers back as she reached back to try to tell me to run. Thats when they approached the wagon and spoke in a language Id never heard of before and threw a magical net over me that instantly made me feel as if my life had been drained from me.

When I woke up, everything felt different. The world was bleak, grey and colorless; there were only shades of grey. For weeks, months, I couldnt tell how long to be honest, with no sun in sight, I was beat and abused. By the age of sixteen I was bought sold and traded too many times to count, and found myself thrown into a Gladiator ring, where I was trained through brute force, how to use crossbow by one of the Shadar-kai, the people who murdered my mother and father. 

There was no room for emotion here. You could not be upset or be happy. You simply existed and accepted that tonight might be your final night. The amount of abuse I suffered at the hands of the Shadar-kai had broken any hope I had in me.

Because I was a female Aasimir they assumed I could not fight, so they focused on teaching me how to use a crossbow so that I could be a marksman from a distance. I learned to channel the magic that was in my veins  I wondered, as I discovered this new ability in me  is that the bloodline that my mother feared? I had thought, once I learned I was an Aasimir that that had been what she had meant but this magic in me that coursed through my veins it came from somewhere else. It was ancient, but certainly not angelic. 

The life of a Gladiator was typically a short one. It simply took a bad day, one small mistake, and your career was over  resulting in death. Somehow, I had thrived as a Gladiator, bringing great attention and reward to my Shadar-kai master, Kayjuntar. 

After what I assume to roughly be a year of this, Kayjuntar told me that I had one final fight left. He had earned so much money and attention that he no longer needed me, and that if I could win this final fight, it would mean my freedom.

What Kayjuntar did not tell me was that the people I would be fighting in the ring would all be against me, and I would have no one on my side. The odds were stacked against me and I realized, what he had meant by earning my freedom was not intended as to go free but to meet an honorable death.

When the combat had started, the other five were slowly approaching me. They knew that my advantage was distance since I focused primary in the other gladiator combat tournaments using a crossbow. What some of them did not know was the magic that coursed in my veins that seemed to be surging stronger than ever before. I closed my eyes and smiled. When my eyes flew open again they burned with white light and wings sprouted from my back made of light and energy.

Light. Something that was not common in the Shadowfell and it surprised the attackers as much as it had the onlookers or even my keeper, Kayjuntar. Gliding into the air, I unleashed a bolt of black magic that struck two of my opponents down. Two well placed crossbow bolts to the eyes of two others dropped them down. As I slowly landed back on the ground, the one in the middle, flanked by four of his dead comrades stared at me. With murderous intent he charged forward and I waited for the last minute to step aside as he thrust his sword carelessly forward and with the full might of my strength brought my fist directly into his throat using his own momentum to crush it so that he collapsed to the ground and died a slow and painful death.

The crowd was stunned in silence.

The gate opened and I expected another army of gladiators to rush into the ring, more prepared than the last, to put an end to me. Instead, a woman adorned in black armor with a red raven on his chest entered the gladiator ring.

I immediately dropped to one knee, as I recognized her immediately as Teenar Unthrull, the High Cleric of the Raven Queen. She, like the others, was one of the Shadar-kai. She came to stand in front of me, and her hollow voice whispered, Rise, Aasimir.

I left my crossbow on the ground and rose to my feet. You slayed five of the Raven Queens men, she said, her voice void of any emotion. You were supposed to die tonight, Aasimir. You bring great shame to Kayjuntar, your master.

An odd silence hung between us for several minutes before she finally said, The Raven Queen is pleased with your performance tonight. Come child, kiss the lips of the Raven Queens Chosen, and know her gift.

Oddly, I placed my lips to Teenars on mine and felt a sting in my mouth. I stepped back shocked, expected that I had been poisoned. Instead I felt more energy and magic coursing through me. The Raven Queen has a mission for you, Shir Ko'ev. It would seem an ancient weapon from an old enemy of the Raven Queen has resurfaced. The Raven Queen seeks to get it before it falls into the hands of her enemy once again. Nev Vanshir, an ancient vampire turned by Strahd Von Zarovich was given a blade called Bloodthirst, which allows Strahd to constantly be fed, so long as the blade tastes blood. The Raven Queen would like this weapon, so that we can reverse its magic, and see if there might be a way to killed Strahd. Several wizards will be escorting you back to the Prime Material Plane. Find this dagger and call upon us when the blade has been recovered

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Berrian Haladar
> Race: High Elf
> Class: Wizard - Bladesinger
> Background: Port City Noble
> Personality:I'm privileged and I know it, but that doesn't mean I can't do good on my own.  I want adventure and independence but will always be a philanthropist when I can.  I am interested in learning more about all the races of Toril.
> Ideals: I want to follow in my Father's steps as a Bladesinger, Philanthropist, Entrepreneur, and Elf.  I will prove my father wrong, no matter how long it takes.
> Bonds: Someone  I  loved  died  because  of  a  mistake  I  made.  That  will  never  happen  again. 
> Flaws: Prideful, surprisingly lacks caution
> Notes:. Forgotten Realms Setting, I didn't determine if he is a Sun Elf or Moon Elf.  I also didn't determine what city he is from.


First one done!
I enjoyed writing this one... It's funny you had a Bladesinger... I was just posting about a friend who played an Elven Bladesinger in 2nd Edition.
Since you didn't know if you wanted to go Sun Elf or Moon Elf, I went with Sun Elf... mostly because that provided me more of a challenge.
Moon Elves apparently tend to be the more Common Elf... So I wanted to challenge myself.
If in the end you want to go Moon Elf, let me know, and with some tweaks I can rewrite it.
Hopefully you enjoy!
Please, as always, leave feedback!
================================================
The Children of Corellon; thats what we called ourselves. 

Long ago, during an event called The Retreat, where there had been a mass migration of Elves from Faerûn to Evermeet, leaving many of the woodlands defenseless. Elves created Green Warders which were living bushes, specifically designed to guard the secrets and tombs of the Elves, and not to shed blood. But the Elves knew that there were those that would burn down the woods to learn the Secret of the Elves, especially since the land was being left defenseless, so Elves trained and became Bladesingers, learning the art of war and magic, woven together. The Bladesingers were the second line of defense in the event anything tried to get passed the docile Green Warders.

One of those families that remained behind was the Haladar. 

My family.

When the Elves returned to Faerûn, those who had stayed behind to fight the onslaught of Orcs and other such enemies that rose in power were rewarded with status. For generations the Haladar trained at becoming Bladesingers, most often in the Cat Family  using swords to employ as a part of our abilities in both melee and arcane. It required learning to make the weapon an extension of who you are, as well as using it to weave spells, and become the focus of everything you do, granting you supernatural speed, agility and focus.

When I was fifteen years old, I felt the rebellious streak to do the opposite of what my father told me at every turn. One of those things was to avoid going to avoid The Ruins of Navashar. Legend had it that the Ruins were haunted and marked with great sadness. The origin of the Ruins was a mystery upon itself as not even the Elders were aware who lived in the Ruins that sat at the southern end of the woods. I had convinced my best friend, Bryne Thorncoat, to come with me to the Ruins of Navashar. It was a week trek, a week of our parents not knowing where we had gone. Wed teach them to miss us and show them that we were more important than all of their political meetings they insisted on having about the world beyond the woods.

When the Ruins of Navashar came into view; the sight alone was unnerving. The Ruins sat on top of a hill, in the middle of a massive clearing. There were no woods, no grass, no birds, no rabbits, and no signs of life. Stepping into the clearing, I couldnt tell if it was my imagination that was getting to me, or just the general grip of fear clutching at my heart. 

Each step into the clearing felt as if invisible hands were pushing us backwards, and my heart, mind and soul all wanted to let it happen. Instead we continued forward until Bryne put his hand on my shoulder, Berrian, I think this is a bad idea. Theres something unnatural here.

Dont worry, I said, pushing down my own fear, and notion of accepting Brynes words and running for my life. We will be fine. Whatever is here is not real. Rumors. Stories.

I can feel it, Bryne persisted. Bryne came from a long family of Priests, all of whom were greatly appreciated. Like me, there was an unusual burden placed on us to follow our parents and be exact copies of them, like generations before them, rather than be individuals.

It felt like it took an hour to move sixty feet, neither of us had the courage to climb the hill and get closer to the ruins, so we made a camp at the base of the hill with the intent to examine the Ruins in daylight  where we could see everything more clearly.

I awoke to a shivering sensation. I pulled my blankets tightly around me, but nothing seemed to stop the chill of the cold that seemed ready to shatter my bones. I opened one of my eyes just barely to see if it had snowed or something and saw Bryne sitting straight up.

Bryne? I asked, as I slowly pulled myself up. Then I saw he was staring at the tents entrance. There was, from what I could tell, fighting the fuzz in my eyes, a woman there. Her tattered dress fluttered in the chilly night. My lady? I asked, I tilted the lantern towards her and let out a gasp. Her face was white and colorless, her eyes were deep, soulless sockets, her mouth agape, her once, long golden locks of hair swaying in the wind, her Elven ears torn and tattered. She unleashed a wail like Ive never heard before that frightened me so much I dropped the lantern and scrambled out of the tent, running blindly. I couldnt tell if I ran for hours or days but when I finally stopped I collapsed to the ground drained of breath and feeling as if I had been drained of life itself. Bryne I called out before lapsing into unconsciousness.

When I awoke I dont know how much time had passed, but my stomach was furiously hungry. I looked all around for Bryne, but there was no sign of him. Fearfully I made my way back to the Ruins of Navashar and reached the edge of the clearing. I could still see our tent, partially burned, at the base of the hill. I tried to see if Bryne was there, perhaps looking for me, but again, there was no sign. Daylight granted me some courage to move closer, but just as before, as soon as I stepped into the clearing, my heart felt as if it were being squeezed. I finally reached the tent and opened the flap.

My heart broke.

Bryne was sitting there, the same position I had seen him the night I awoke. A look of horror forever etched on his face. His body still had color but his soul his soul was gone. I placed my hands over his eyes and closed them.

I let out a million tears, and never stopped crying, as I took him and placed him over my shoulder, and for one week, carried him back home, where I had to give the tragic news of his death.

From that day on my shame never left me. I trained relentlessly with my father to become a Bladesinger. Perhaps had I taken the time to be like my father, to be a warrior, a fighter, versed in magic and melee, I could have saved Byrnes life. I could have done something. I could have made a difference. And Byrne would still be here, rather than his parents, his sister, and his two brothers, mourning a terrible, needless loss. I could hear his voice, telling me that we should go back. That he sensed something.

No one knew where the Ruins of Navashar had come from. They all knew to simply leave it. One day, I told my father, I want to travel to the world beyond the woods. I want to find out the origin of the Ruins of Navashar. I wanted to put an end to whatever curse was there, even if that meant associating with outsiders.

They would recognize me as a Bladesinger. They would see I was a Sun Elf. They would know who I am and help me.

After all, I am a Child of Corellon; at least, thats what I tell myself.

----------


## Avista

> Added to the list! I already have ideas storming in my head...


Great! I've removed the 'quest' stipulation to give you more room for creativity. She can leave for whatever reason.

----------


## Tawmis

> 2nd
> Name: Davlan Fallenleaf
> Race: Ghostwise Halfling
> Class: Druid - Moon most likely
> Background: Faction Agent - Emerald Enclave
> Personality: I believe in the balance of the natural world.  I arrive to help those in need, and struggle to hold myself back at times for the sake of Balance.
> Ideals: Protecting the natural Balance is the most important thing in life.  If we let our natural world deteriorate, then where will anyone live?
> Bonds: I  would  lay  down  my  life  for  the  people  I  served  with.  The balance of my home has been thrown off, I must find out why.  I am leaving my family behind, to make things better no matter how much it hurts.
> Flaws:
> Notes: Travelling from the Chondalwood Forest.


This is the second time someone has asked me to write a Ghostwise Halfling... they're interesting because they're so reclusive...
So finding a reason to adventure to "the land beyond the woods" always, to me, has to be a strong, compelling reason...
And being a Druid... naturally, the use of Treants (if you've seen me and Druids on here, Treants are a thing I enjoy using)...
So a Treant becomes a reason to go out and adventure...
Side note, look at the Treant's name when you get there - and reverse it. Had some fun with that.
As always, please give me any and all feedback! What you like, what you loved, what you thought was all right, and what you hated!
Enjoy!
========================================
The Emerald Enclave was always thought to be composed of druids, because of the emblem.

Truth be told, the Emerald Enclave was one of the few organizations that care about the world in general. In times of distress, one might see Druids fighting alongside Northland Barbarians, to help defend a town from a band of Marauding Ogres. 

As a Ghostwise Halfling, I, like the others of my Clan, are reclusive. We rarely ventured beyond the Chondalwood Forest, but quite a few of us were members of the Emerald Enclave. This called on us to leave Chondalwood Forest from time to time, to assist nearby towns against those who seek to do harm to the Balance.

The most common threat however, was from humans, who continued to try and encroach on our land. Many of them were loggers or poachers, tearing down the woods and killing exotic animals that found sanctuary in the Chondalwood Forest.

As I stare into the eyes of a human being choked by murder-vines after he had murdered a young fawn for the sheer sport of it, I wonder how far I would go to preserve the balance. His face turning blue, I simply continued to callously stare into his eyes. I am going to watch you die, I hissed in his ear. The fawn never knew you were there. You killed her when she was still young. She never had a chance to survive. And for what? Sport? Theres no meat on her bones to use as food. Her fur is too small to use to skin. The humans eyes begin to roll back, his tongue swollen and lisping to one side of his mouth. He is mere moments from death when I snap my fingers and the murder-vines release their hold. Hes left on the ground choking and gasping for breath. I draw my dagger and slice it across his face, truth be told, I dont even care if I cut out his eye. If it happens, thats just extra pleasure. Ive marked you, I continued to growl, And if I see you anywhere  and I mean anywhere  near these woods again, they will be feasting on your bones. Behind me, three hungry wolves growled, their thirst expression reflected in his fear-filled eyes.

The human got up and began running towards the exit of the woods when he was suddenly snatched up by a tree and had his back snapped and then thrown out onto the path, discarded like a broken toy.

Toorg, I sigh, if you kill the humans how are they supposed to pass the message not to come in the woods anymore?

Toorg, one of the younger Treants of Chondalwood Forest slowly turned to face me. If they think, his voice creaked like an old wooden stair, the woods are haunted they wont come in here. I thought someone who is a Ghost, he emphasized, wise, would understand that. The treant scooped up the slain baby fawn, Tynealla did not deserve this death. She was young.

I itched my head, Youre right, she did not deserve that death. And while the humans actions were indeed brutal and uncalled for, if we had let him live, he could have warned others to not come here. Now someone on a wagon will eventually come down that road and find him dead. They may send in a search party looking for what killed him.

Then we kill them too, Toorg seemed to smile.

Why are you so bloodthirsty lately? I asked as I walked towards him. These last few weeks you have been acting strangely. For that matter, many of the Treants have. Your kind has been bickering with the Druidic Order that weve been too passive and that the world beyond the woods grows ever more violent and that we must meet them with the same violence.

As a druid, do you not care about the Balance, Toorg asked.

More than anything, I replied.

If the world outside becomes more violent, so must we, he said as his roots began digging a grave for Tynealla. 

I dont think thats how the Balance works, I answered, placing my hands on my hips. If we become just as violent as they do we are not better than them. As they get more violent, if we do, they will also meet and surpass our violence, which in your theory means we need to get more violent as well.

The Balance, he said matter-of-factly.

On the next full moon, the Order gathered in the Grove of Silversprings. 

There was the typical bickering between Druids about territory and actions to be taken, and I waited, patiently I might add, for a break in the discussion before I asked, Has anyone else notice that the Treants are behaving strangely?

Spur Twostep, a Satyr Druid, looked over at me. What do you mean strangely?

Theyre all bloodthirsty, I replied. I thought it was just one or two  but even a young Treant Ive known all of my life has become increasingly violent. Two weeks ago he snapped a humans spine in half and threw him out on the traveled path as a warning sign to others. Ive seen other Treants behaving in similar ways. Theyve spilled more blood in these woods than any human has in the last six months. Something has changed in these woods. I have not been able to figure it out, but I believe theres an infection of some kind.

There was rumbling among the others, and finally, Tor Delaron stepped up, Ive noticed the same behavior. After him, it was like a landslide. Everyone began to confess their concerns over the Treants and their behavior. It wasnt until the next Full Moon when we gathered together again, that we all concluded, there was nothing we could find that was causing this.

The Ghostwise are not the type to go to the world beyond the woods; but enduring another month of Toorgs violence was more than enough to weigh my heart down so much that I told my family first, before telling my Order, that I wanted to go to the land beyond the woods I wanted to see if there was information out there, someone who might know whats happening and how to restore Balance in my homeland once again

----------


## Tawmis

> I have a character for you to write a backstory for!
> Name: Shalendra Valsys (Female)
> Race: Wood Elf
> Class: Ranger - Beast Master
> Fighting Style: Two-weapon OR Archery (undecided, likely two-weapon)
> Favored Enemy: Humanoids: Humans and one other undecided (depending on campaign setting)
> Animal Companion: Panther
> Rough Outline of Backstory:
> My character comes from a sacred Elven Forest/City that shuns outsiders. She hates the defilers of nature, aka humans, and helps preserve the integrity of the forest. For some reason she must leave her Elven homeland.
> Let me see what you can come up with. I look forward to it!


Done!
Because it's become a thing I do (lovingly called "The Tawmis-Verse" by folks in this thread!) I was able to "loosely" connect yours to *another person's origin that I just wrote*! So you can read that one too and get a "piece" of your own history (explains the Treants and the Druid Council).
Other than that, I had fun writing this... even the tragic piece of survival on both sides...
Please leave feedback! What you love, what you hate, anything! I thrive on feedback of any kind!
Enjoy!
============================================


Humans.

Theyre wretched and wasteful, with their short lives compared to that of an Elf, they had so little regard for tomorrow, always living in the moment of now. They would decimate a forest, without considering the impact to the world, to the plants, to the wildlife, raping the land and robbing these people and animals of their homes.

I wasnt always this vengeful. From the moment I was born, I can almost swear I heard my father warning me about the ways of The Men Beyond The Woods or his favorite slur, the round ears. Living in Chondalwood Forest, I was surrounded by Ghostwise Halflings, Satyr, Treants, and other tribes of Elves, all of which called Chondalwood Forest home. They all told me about the evils of Humans, and I refused to listen to it. Humans could not be as evil as everyone seemed to make them out to be.

All of these stories always involved Male Humans doing these horrible things, so I wanted to know how Female Humans were. 

At the age of sixteen, I got my answer. My father was a Druid and taught me how to live off the land and track people and animals in the woods. While my father focused on the Balance of Nature using Magic, I wanted to be more direct in the event it came to a fight. I learned how to use not one, but two swords, in the event I was ever disarmed. My father was not pleased with me since he did not think it was right for women to be using weapons and getting so close and upfront in fights. This is the first I had heard him make such statements, so I think it had more to do with the fact that I was placing myself in danger.

My father knows how to say things so it sounds like one thing but he means something else.

The snapping sound of a twig snapped me back to reality.

I was busy tracking what appeared to be a thin human who had somehow gotten around the Treants in the Northern Border, which was no easy feat. The Treants were almost impossible to see when they were sitting still unless you knew what to look for. But something had made the Treants more violent the last few months. I had heard my father at the Druids Council arguing about the Treants after a Ghostwise Halfling had brought up the observation. When Tor Delaron, someone whom my father knew and respected, spoke up, it was a landslide of other voices now all agreeing that theyd seen the same thing. There was a good chance whatever was impacting the Treants was making them restless and easier to spot.

Then I saw her  a human woman! She was wearing a cloak that shimmered, making her difficult to see. But there she was with a bow and arrow in hand. I saw her pull the string back and my eyes followed where the arrow was pointed  and there, in a small cave was a black panther on her side allowing her cubs to drink from her nipples.

No! I shouted, but it was already too late. The sound of my voice had alerted the panther mother, who lifted her head, just in time to get an arrow in her throat. I rushed out from my hiding place and tackled the human woman and shoved my dagger through her right hand. What have you done? I growled.

The woman screamed in pain as my dagger pierced her hand and pinned it to the ground. I am so sorry, she cried, my children  theyre starving. They dont feed us at the shelter! I was desperate!

Look! I violently turned her head, not even caring if I snapped her neck in the process and made her look at the panther shed slain. Look! She has three cubs! Three cubs that now  like your children  will starve because of you!

I wouldnt have hurt the cubs, she cried as I pulled out my dagger. She held her hand to her bleeding palm.

Wouldnt have hurt them? Wouldnt have hurt them? Youve doomed them by killing their mother! You would be merciful if you did kill them at this point! I was foaming at the mouth, beyond furious. I placed the dagger against her throat, so close, applying so much pressure, that it cut and began to bleed. I should kill you  I should kill you and let your children starve and die! It would only be perfect! It would be the Balance!

I jumped off the woman and pointed, Get out. Get out of my sight. If I ever see you again, in these woods or out there in the world, I do not care if your children are watching, I will kill you. So run. Run far away. And pray our paths do not ever cross again.

As the woman ran north, I shouted, Stop! Go this way! and pointed to the west. If she kept running North she would run into the Treants who had been blood thirsty. Perhaps thats what she deserved, honestly. I turned my gaze to the slain panther and her cubs. I reached down and picked up all three cubs and returned home.

My father was furious with me and scolded me saying that I should not have revealed myself. Neither should I have taken the cubs. I should have let nature decide their fate. I told my father that Nature had decided their fate by putting me there. Two of the cubs died within two weeks, the third, and the runt of the litter however survived. She treated me like her mother and rubbed against me and purred wildly. I named her Skyshadow, because of her crystal blue eyes and dark fur. 

Despite my searing hatred of humans, I realize it comes from an ignorance of not knowing how their world works. My name is Shalendra Valsys, and with my best friend, Skyshadow, I will go out to the world beyond the woods and learn about this strange world

----------


## BloodSnake'sCha

> I enjoyed writing this... Like I said previously about the Feywild, I have never DMed or played in a game that's touched the Feywild or Shadowfell...
> So it was enjoyable to take a walk through the Shadowfell in these backgrounds, since I've touched the Feywild in previous ones...
> I did what I've been doing lately and tied your background to an *existing one I did before*...
> But they operate independently, very easily, obviously! I have been enjoying tying backgrounds together to make it all seem like one world where all of these backgrounds are happening.
> It's like an extra challenge for me; especially when it provides a reason for a character to do something!
> That said, please let me know if I did all right! Give me ANY feedback - good or bad - it all helps me!
> *Spoiler: I will just hide some of it so You could see my comment 😉*
> Show
> 
> ...


Ok, I really like this.

I will need to see what kind of game this is karikus(never heard of it).
I may change it to something I know.

I may tonedown the beating and abusment. I want her to be happy and loving, not scarred(I forgot to write it before, my bad). 

We are now in the Dungeon of The Mad Mage so I will change the last part about the weapon to something else. I think I may be able to talk to my DM so the weapon will be there somewhere to be found.

This last paragraph really help me as I was trying to think what she want that isn't fame and glory.

----------


## Tawmis

> Ok, I really like this.
> I will need to see what kind of game this is karikus(never heard of it).
> I may change it to something I know.
> I may tonedown the beating and abusment. I want her to be happy and loving, not scarred(I forgot to write it before, my bad). 
> We are now in the Dungeon of The Mad Mage so I will change the last part about the weapon to something else. I think I may be able to talk to my DM so the weapon will be there somewhere to be found.
> This last paragraph really help me as I was trying to think what she want that isn't fame and glory.


Karikus is a word (game) I made up. I envisioned something like rugby. But I figure in a fantasy world, they're not going to call it "rugby." So I gave it a fictional name. Sort of like - ugh - the game that they play in Harry Potter. (Can't remember the name of it now, naturally...)

As for the beatings, I figured it's the Shadowfell, where they're sort of devoid of emotion. So they don't see it as "beating and abusing" - rather than just "getting you in shape."
 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Great Dragon

> So I gave it a fictional name. Sort of like - ugh - the game that they play in Harry Potter. (Can't remember the name of it now, naturally...)


Quidditch - (Mage's Soccer/Futball?) flying around on Brooms to score with a small *winged golden ball* (Snitch).

----------


## Tawmis

> And now, for a Flight of - - Sci-fi!
> *Spoiler: Star Wars?*
> Show
> 
> 
> A _Sith_ *Wookiee* !!!
> With a dual set of Lightsaber Claws!!!
> Need to look up Racial Ability adjustments.
> High Str + Con; Low Wis + Cha. (10 min)
> ...


Because I am horrible at SciFi - I managed to ditch most of the SciFi elements of it and keep it almost "fantasy" oriented.
I dug deep with some Star Wars lore that allowed me to do some "foreshadowing"...
But in case one is not aware of the beasts and such, I have characters mention it... So it doesn't take a hardcore Star Wars fan to know it.
Anyway... Enjoy!
Please let me know your thoughts, especially since this is Star Wars, where I have run (and played) in the games, but never really wrote anything for it...
==================================
Kashyyyk was a beautiful planet, full of towering treetops and endless amounts of animals and plants. Most commonly known for being the home Wookiees, they lived in treehouses that spiraled up the massive trees. The ground level of Kashyyyk was full of untamed and often extremely violent and lethal animals and plants, which is why Wookies took to living in the trees above it all.

But for one of the Wookies greatest enemies, Trandoshans who worshiped their goddess, the Scorekeeper, this was a wonderful means of scoring jagannath points. Jagannath points were earned by committing acts of violence, usually involved in hunting and capture (and more often than not, killing) a target, which led many Trandoshans to take up bounty hunting. But for those Trandoshans who did not have the means to travel far, coming to Kashyyyk and hunting the wide variety of animals was the next best thing, especially if a Wookiee could be killed. A Wookiees pelt was worth quite a few jagannath points.

Skorm, and his brother, Journ, were here for that very reason. Skorm was taller than his brother, Journ, and the hue of his skin a deeper red color, while Journ was yellow-orange in tint. As Trandoshans, they were large, bipedal reptilian humanoids from the planet Trandosha, which shared the Mytaranor solar system as Kashyyyk, and as such developed a long hatred between Trandoshans and Wookiees. 

Several moons ago, while hunting down Terentatek, Skorm had unwittingly saved a Wookiee from the vicious creature. Terentatek were large, brutish creatures covered in spines, similar to viciously known and feared rancors; they were however smaller than them. Terentateks hunted individuals sensitive to the Force to feed on their blood, according to legend. Using their highly poisonous tusks and claws in combat, they were known for their viciousness, and thus highly valuable for jagannath points.

When Skorm had tracked the Terentatek and attacked, hed not seen that the beast was already engaged in combat with a Wookiee. The beast seeing that it was potentially outnumbered fled, leaving Skorm and the Wookiee to fight. The Wookiee already full of adrenaline from fighting the Terentatek, had managed to best Skorm, knocking his blaster from his clawed hand. Instead of killing Skorm however, the Wookiee raised its hands and howled, and quickly fled. That had greatly impacted Skorms jagannath points in the eyes of the Scorekeeper and the only way to earn those points back was to slay the one who insulted you, and thus removed all your points. But Skorm knew that one on one, Wookiees were physically stronger, and so he convinced his brother to come with him, dragging Journ with him, who had been in the middle of hunting Wyyyschokk, which were giant spiders that made their homes in Kashyyyk, preying on anything that entered its web, whether flesh or steel.

{Why would a Wookiee be fighting a Terentatek anyway?} Journ asked in their native tongue of Dorn. Anyone else who did not speak the language it would have sounded like an angry serpent. 

{The Wookiee was probably hunting for food,} Skorm replied, {and came across the Terentatek, thinking he could kill the thing. Wookiees are fools. But we need to find that fool,} Skorm growled, thinking how he had lost all of the points hed acquired and would never be able to regain them unless he killed the Wookiee.

Trandoshans spent their lives hunting, tracking and killing, and once Skorm retraced his steps to where he had originally encountered the Terentatek and the Wookiee, he was able to begin looking at the way the plants were bent, and see the bent portions and know roughly how long ago the plants base had been snapped. Through that he could retrace the fight, exclude any recent passage through the area and narrow down which way the Wookiee had gone.

Tracking the footprints to a large tree, Skorm and Journ looked up and saw a Wookiee hut above them. Strapping their weapons to their back, they pulled out equipment that specifically allowed them to thrust blades into the tree and assist them with climbing such trees in their pursuit of hunting down and killing Wookiees.

They reached the large hut and gained entrance and quickly drew their weapons. Despite the primitive nature of the huts, it was made so that it wrapped around the tree and was extremely large, moving up and down, alongside the tree. 

Both Skorm and Journ finally found the Wookiee who had their back turned to them, tending to one of the Wookiee children. There was no honor code in killing Wookiees when it came to Trandoshans  it was merely, By any means necessary. Skorm took aim in his scope, a toothy grin spread across his reptilian features as he pulled the trigger.

Just before hitting the Wookiee, the blast suddenly veered upwards. The Wookie turned and saw the familiar face of Skorm and howled in fury that the Trandoshan had returned. Still recovering from the notion that he had somehow missed the Wookiee, Skorm did not get his weapon up in time before the Wookiee was on top of him, strangling him.

Journ seeing his brother being strangled, raised his weapon, but suddenly felt a shove that slammed him against the wall, knocking the weapon from out of his hand. The Wookiee did not even notice as he continued to crush Skorms throat. Skorm reached into his coat and pulled out a vibro-blade which he plunged into the Wookiees stomach. The Wookiee howled in pain and dropped Skorm. Skorm pulled up his blaster, but the Wookiee grabbed Skorm by the arm and ripped it off effortlessly. Green blood splashed into the room as Skorm howled in furious pain. Trandoshans had the ability to regenerate, albeit slowly, but only if he survived. 

Skorm grabbed his blaster with the other hand, and feebly tried to pull it up. But the Wookiee reached down and with a quick snap, broke Skorms neck. Skorms lifelessly body collapsed to the ground. By this time, Journ was back on his feet and aimed his blaster, and fired  and once again, the blast veered off at the last moment. This time he saw why.

A human holding a red lightsaber was standing between him and the Wookiee. With a gesture of his hand, Journ flew out the window and screamed as he fell to what one might assume was his death, sixty feet below.

The human turned and the Wookiee grabbed him by the throat.

The human dropped his lightsaber and raised his hands as he choked out the words, I mean you no harm, Wookiee.

The Wookiee threw the human down on the ground, still furious about the Trandoshans and the stab wound. The human rubbed his throat, It would seem I saved your life, Wookiee, not once, but twice from those Trandoshans. I believe your people have a thing called a life debt

The Wookiee howled angrily towards the human. Yes, the human nodded, I am sure you could have taken care of it yourself. Both times the Trandoshans were going to hit you when you werent looking.

The Wookiee growled again.

Why am I here? The human picked up the lightsaber and attached it to his belt. Is it not obvious?

The Wookiee made an assortment of sounds.

You, the human paused, you really dont know, do you? He chuckled. Interesting. You moved away from your people because of the constant attacks by Terentatek down below. You left with your family. Your mate was killed and now you have only your daughter to remember her by. He made himself comfortable. You do know that Terentatek feed on the blood of those who are Force Sensitive?

The Wookiee made a series of dubious grunts and growls.

This is why the Terentatek are drawn to you, the human explained.

The Wookiee shook his head.

Come with me. I can show you the way, the human offered.

The Wookiee growled.

Your daughter? I will see to it personally that she is well taken care of, the human smiled beneath his dark cowl.

There was a long moment, but the Wookiee finally agreed. The man stood up, Excellent. Now allow me to show you something this is going to hurt

The human closed his eyes and reached out  the Wookiee howled in pain as his claws were forcibly pulled out of his fingers so that they were six to eight inches long, drenched in blood. The human smiled as the Wookiee grew furious and the blood on his claws changed, and began to glow. 

Give in to the anger, the human whispered. Feel the fury. Become the weapon.

When the Wookiee finally looked up, each of his claws was glowing like miniature lightsabers.

Yes, the human smiled. With weapons like that, I have a new name for you. Maul.

----------


## BloodSnake'sCha

> Karikus is a word (game) I made up. I envisioned something like rugby. But I figure in a fantasy world, they're not going to call it "rugby." So I gave it a fictional name. Sort of like - ugh - the game that they play in Harry Potter. (Can't remember the name of it now, naturally...)
> 
> As for the beatings, I figured it's the Shadowfell, where they're sort of devoid of emotion. So they don't see it as "beating and abusing" - rather than just "getting you in shape."


Current me but you wrote it from the character perspective.
If so then she should see it as getting in shape as she got there young.

And about the game. I think it is nice to have a in setting game.

----------


## Tawmis

> Current me but you wrote it from the character perspective.
> If so then she should see it as getting in shape as she got there young.
> And about the game. I think it is nice to have a in setting game.


I did - but as for her seeing it as "getting in shape" - I meant the Shadar-kai seeing it as "getting you in shape." They don't really have emotions, one way or another. They're bland, just like their colorless lives, emotionally.

Where as (because I always enjoy some contrast) I had it so when your character was abducted, she'd already lead a good life (had friends, known what the "good life" was like), so in her view, the brutal training of becoming a Gladiator would be seen as "abuse" - after all, the life of a gladiator is life and death. Hardly a cheery one. Friends you make might end up dead the next day, so it was best to be emotionally cut off.

This is, to me, what lends to her being True Neutral inside. She's neither good nor evil. She's emotionally devoid, in someways.

But my vision of your (or anyone's!) character based off the information you provided may not be the same vision as the person requesting these backgrounds! So, as always, what I write and do is always up to you to use, even change, or completely disregard!

----------


## BloodSnake'sCha

> I did - but as for her seeing it as "getting in shape" - I meant the Shadar-kai seeing it as "getting you in shape." They don't really have emotions, one way or another. They're bland, just like their colorless lives, emotionally.
> 
> Where as (because I always enjoy some contrast) I had it so when your character was abducted, she'd already lead a good life (had friends, known what the "good life" was like), so in her view, the brutal training of becoming a Gladiator would be seen as "abuse" - after all, the life of a gladiator is life and death. Hardly a cheery one. Friends you make might end up dead the next day, so it was best to be emotionally cut off.
> 
> This is, to me, what lends to her being True Neutral inside. She's neither good nor evil. She's emotionally devoid, in someways.
> 
> But my vision of your (or anyone's!) character based off the information you provided may not be the same vision as the person requesting these backgrounds! So, as always, what I write and do is always up to you to use, even change, or completely disregard!


Ok, i get what you say.
I think I will go with it.

----------


## Avista

*Spoiler*
Show




> Done!
> Because it's become a thing I do (lovingly called "The Tawmis-Verse" by folks in this thread!) I was able to "loosely" connect yours to *another person's origin that I just wrote*! So you can read that one too and get a "piece" of your own history (explains the Treants and the Druid Council).
> Other than that, I had fun writing this... even the tragic piece of survival on both sides...
> Please leave feedback! What you love, what you hate, anything! I thrive on feedback of any kind!
> Enjoy!
> ============================================
> 
> 
> Humans.
> ...





I...I...

I love it!

You captured the ferocity of my character when I neglected to bring it up! Elves always hold this air of mystery, and it's refreshing to see the tables turned so these strange wicked humans are the unusual race. Calling humans 'round ears' is so fitting.

I do want to maintain an Elven vibe, even with the panther. I put 'Sky Shadow' through an Elven translator and it came out as Skui gwathren, and 'Gwathren' sounds like a perfect name for a panther.

I also need a more solid reason for why Shalendra leaves her sacred forest. Got any ideas? What would convince her to step outside the sanctuary of her ancient homeland and stop protecting the forest from the threat of the outside world? She'll likely end up as chaotic good, so orders from a council probably wouldn't convince her. 

My plan for Shalendra is to have her ready in the wings should my current character meet an untimely demise (We play a gritty campaign, so it's not impossible). If my current character survives to the end, then Shalendra will be ready for the next campaign!

----------


## Jaryn

Have been doing a little more work on this character. Hope I haven't been too prescriptive - go with where the Muse takes you, and if it means changing any of this up in the name of a good story, please feel free! Particularly the history parts.

Varis Evenwood, half-elf bard entertainer
Str 8 Dex 16 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 16

Skills: Perception, Persuasion, Performance, Deception, Insight, Stealth, Acrobatics

Some history and character notes:
Born into a troupe of traveling players, and became their star attraction as he grew olderGot used to helping 'liberate' payment when people renaged on their contractsPerformances caught the attention of a master bard who took him on and taught him properlyNow a journeyman travelling the road for himselfCan be sharp tongued and speak truth to power, even when it's unwanted - in the case of some nobles this can be a dangerous pursuitOverwhelmingly curious and will risk anything to find out about a lost piece of lore or the truth behind a legendTakes a real joy in songs of healing - particularly for children and animalsSoaks up local gossip and rumours wherever he travelsDespite a sense of mischief, he will stand up for those who can't protect themselves - regardless of how much trouble it lands him in!

----------


## Tawmis

> I...I...
> I love it!


Hooray! I always always always ALWAYS worry about writing females - especially when the female is the lead (whether for a backstory or for one of my many novels "in progress").




> You captured the ferocity of my character when I neglected to bring it up! Elves always hold this air of mystery, and it's refreshing to see the tables turned so these strange wicked humans are the unusual race. Calling humans 'round ears' is so fitting.


Seemed like a good slur to reverse the ol' "pointed ear" joke.




> I do want to maintain an Elven vibe, even with the panther. I put 'Sky Shadow' through an Elven translator and it came out as Skui gwathren, and 'Gwathren' sounds like a perfect name for a panther.


I like it!




> I also need a more solid reason for why Shalendra leaves her sacred forest. Got any ideas? What would convince her to step outside the sanctuary of her ancient homeland and stop protecting the forest from the threat of the outside world? She'll likely end up as chaotic good, so orders from a council probably wouldn't convince her. 
> My plan for Shalendra is to have her ready in the wings should my current character meet an untimely demise (We play a gritty campaign, so it's not impossible). If my current character survives to the end, then Shalendra will be ready for the next campaign!


The way I envisioned it (but since you removed the 'quest' part I didn't want to step on any toes, so left the reason 'open' for yourself)...
But the way I envisioned it - the human female hunter - who she directs away from the Treants (after sparing her life... barely...)
The woman saying "the shelter doesn't feed us"... and how she mentions kids...
To me, your character (in my head) realized at that moment, everything she knew about "the world beyond the woods" was dictated to her by others.
She'd never seen it.
And the fact a human woman braved very protected woods, in search of food, not for herself, but for her children...
Opens a tiny crack in your character's heart... which is why she spares her from heading for the Treants...
And that crack begins to open...
And make her wonder...
What is the world like beyond the woods? Is everything she's heard about humans true?
Here was a woman, risking her life, for her children, because whatever conditions the woman was enduring was not allowing her enough to feed her children.

So it's a curiosity to see the world beyond the woods, for herself.
To educate herself, and decide for herself, if the world out there really is as bad as she's been told all of these years.

----------


## Great Dragon

@Tawmis:

That was Great!
And on a level I really could never match.

A lifedebt (even if a technicality) and (especially) the guaranteed care of his daughter, is an excellent way to start the story.

*Spoiler: Nitpicking*
Show


The only thing that made it not Perfect, was:

Wookiees never use their climbing claws as weapons. Doing so is considered both Dishonorable and a sign of Madness.

The mysterious Human would have known that, and instead of extending the Wookiee's claws, would have handed him a strange set of gauntlets. Once the Wookiee put these on, they would react to his Force Aura, and activate.

Weapons (short lightsabers) that look like claws are still weapons, and therefore are acceptable by other Wookiees. Add the classic Bowcaster for ranged - and yeah.

*****So all that needed to be added/changed might be: (where you think is best)

The Human speaks calmly, asking:
"Did I cause their blaster attacks to miss you? No. *You* did. I simply helped you realize that. Take these, and become the weapon. The perfect weapon."

The Wookiee nods, and the Human's smile can be seen even in the shadow of the hood.
"Excellent. I have a new name for you.
Maul."


*Spoiler: combined*
Show


The Wookiee growled.

Your daughter? I will see to it personally that she is well taken care of. the human replied.

There was a long moment, but the Wookiee finally agreed. The man stood up, and gave the Wookiee a piercing look and speaks calmly, asking: "Did I cause their blaster attacks to miss you?' a slight shake of the head. 
"No. *You* did. I simply helped you realize that. 

The Human stands and extends two strange gauntlets to the Wookiee: 
Give in to the anger... the human whispered. Feel the fury; Take these, and become the weapon. 
The perfect weapon."

The Wookiee these new weapons on and nods, and the Human's smile can be seen even in the shadow of the hood. "_Excellent_.'' hisses the human "I have a new name for you. Maul."

******       ********     *******
Does this look good?

Slight Edit to spoiler-ed combo.

I just got done building this Guy in the SW-RPG, and he is 
*SCARY*!!!
PM me if interested in details.

----------


## Godrocks911

I am used do Star Wars Saga 3.5E, this is my first 5E D&D game. I am having a doozy of a time trying to formulate my backstory.

Varis Talltree, a male wood elf - 

He grew in a small village in the middle of the forests of the Forgotten Realms. His village was not anti- magic, just inherently a non magical place, basically native american. His parents of consider it taboo to make any mention of anything Druid related. Everyone lived of of the land, if one had to killed an animal, it was only for food never for sport. When any life is to be taken, the person taking that life would pray to Silvanus, god of wild Nature that the life force would return to the primal essence nature. He spent most day trained rigorously with the longbow, and slipping in and out of the shadows. Around a month before Varis' 100th name day, things started to get strange. he noticed that when he finished his daily meditation, the vegetation around him was more grown, lush, healthy than when he began. not to mention the wild life being less edge around him. "Everything changed when the fire nation attacked", JK, but really. on Varis' 100th Name day Elementals mercilessly destroyed the village and the forest there in. Amongst the chaos of the fray Varis blacked out, only to awake in some old Ruins with a bow by his side, the likes of which he has never seen before.

I know, cleshay right.
my GM dropped me a magical bow and its description read:
Not Long ago after your family and entire village were decimated by a powerful elemental released by an unknown mage. You awoke one morning to find this bow laying beside you. It seems to be magical it creates arrows of energy when you pull back the bow string. You traveled to the large city of Neverwinter to see if you could learn more about it. You were directed to speak with the old sage that runs the Great Library in Neverwinter. He saw the bow and a look of horror passed across his face and he pointed to the Bow and called it The Gom Jabbar then demanded you leave, to the point that he threatened your life. So all you know is its magical and its name is Gom Jabbar

----------


## Great Dragon

> I am used do Star Wars Saga 3.5E, this is my first 5E D&D game.


Saga is interesting, but I prefer Revised Core. Lots more control over where I can spend my Skill points.

I do steal stuff from Saga to go into Core, for my games.
Like Saga has better Droid creation options. 

See my Hello? thread in Friendly Banter to see some of my comments on various topics, and by all means post!




> I am having a doozy of a time trying to formulate my backstory.
> 
> Varis Talltree, a male wood elf - 
> 
> <Snip>
> 
> I know, cleshay right.
> my GM dropped me a magical bow and its description read:
> <Snip>
> So all you know is its magical and its name is Gom Jabbar


While I'm not very good with writing Backstories like *Tawmis*, I'm at least ok with mechanical type stuff - like Backgrounds and Class combos. I like going Out There, for interesting results, but not for every Character.

*Spoiler: 5e D&D stuff*
Show


This character looks like a strong case for the Outlander (Hunter) Background.
Background Skills: Athletics and Survival; Elf gives Perception for free.

The story suggests that *Druids* are out, but maybe *Rangers* are still accepted?
*Hunter* being the most logical choice, but maybe the anti-mage *Monster Slayer* would also work.
Skills: Insight, Stealth, and Nature.

But, since no Class was listed, I'll now leave that alone.

The magical bow reminds me of what _Hank the Ranger_ had in the *D&D Animated Cartoon*.

----------


## Tawmis

> Have been doing a little more work on this character. Hope I haven't been too prescriptive - go with where the Muse takes you, and if it means changing any of this up in the name of a good story, please feel free! Particularly the history parts.
> Varis Evenwood, half-elf bard entertainer
> Str 8 Dex 16 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 16
> Skills: Perception, Persuasion, Performance, Deception, Insight, Stealth, Acrobatics
> Some history and character notes:
> Born into a troupe of traveling players, and became their star attraction as he grew olderGot used to helping 'liberate' payment when people renaged on their contractsPerformances caught the attention of a master bard who took him on and taught him properlyNow a journeyman travelling the road for himselfCan be sharp tongued and speak truth to power, even when it's unwanted - in the case of some nobles this can be a dangerous pursuitOverwhelmingly curious and will risk anything to find out about a lost piece of lore or the truth behind a legendTakes a real joy in songs of healing - particularly for children and animalsSoaks up local gossip and rumours wherever he travelsDespite a sense of mischief, he will stand up for those who can't protect themselves - regardless of how much trouble it lands him in!


I really enjoyed writing this one...
Because you gave me a lot of clues as to what you wanted, it really helped define him in my head.
I admit to listening to _Pirates of the Caribbean_ soundtrack to capture the "playful" feeling of the character.
I also took the opportunity to do another "Tawmis-Verse" tie in, though very, very brief - more about *Davlan Fallenleaf*
Hopefully I got what you wanted! I try to cover (or mention) each of your listed items!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==

My father, Prynin Evenwood, was a handsome individual. A Sun Elf with bronze colored skin and hair that seemed to be forged in wisps of gold and eyes of pure silver, he was quite exotic looking to anyone who wasnt used to seeing a Sun Elf. 

My mother was a human, beautiful in her own right. With long, black, curly hair, a slim figure, with marble white skin and deep green eyes, she was, in many ways very different than my father. She was a singer of a traveling troupe called The Ascension. The troupe included several dancers, actors, and a small band, all of which she managed.

My mother and father crossed paths one night while she was performing. She had been singing one of her favorite songs; a ballad called The Setting Sun when her eyes met his. Everything about that song seemed to be about him, from talking about his golden skin down to the sunset on your golden locks. Her breath was stolen, and for the first time in her career, she found herself fumbling over the words.

My father had been just as drawn to her. From most of his travels, exploring the land, he had seen humans as short sighted individuals, too rushed in getting things done, rather than enjoying the beauty of things. This had been the first time that my father had seen someone so lost in their music that the rest of the world could have been burning down, and she would not have cared. She would have kept singing to keep the world calm around her, he felt.

They had shared one night of passion, that night that would eventually lead to my birth. My father stayed with my mother for almost a year, traveling with her, until the day came that a patrol of other Sun Elves, seeking out my father came and pulled him aside and delivered some kind of news. My father came back and told my mother that he would come back for me, but some matters have come up back home that he must attend to. I was three when he left and that was sixteen years ago.

In those sixteen years, however, the troupe had become my family in every sense of the word. It didnt matter if I was with Mad Miechten the actor, or Fabulous Felina the tight-rope walker, or The Serpent Seelina, the dancer  each of them treated me as their son, helping my mother raise me and teaching me each of their skills.

I became a skilled dancer, tight rope walker, actor, singer, and performer in general. I would even mix some of these by acting while walking on the tight rope. 

My family filled me with so much confidence, that I became quite the speaker, and very charismatic but not arrogant. I could smile at a woman and without saying a word, hear her catch her breath, as I bowed and kissed her hand. My mother used to tell me I picked up that charm from my father, but I could see it when my mother performed, though she still loved and missed my father, when she sang, her eyes would lock with various men, and she would flirt through her songs and dance, simply because she was naturally charming.

One day, while on the tight rope playing my lute for the crowd, a man caught my attention as he seemed to be eying me with an unusual amount of interest. When I was done performing he approached me and smiled, Youre quite skilled, boy.

Thank you, I bowed. I owe it all to my family.

It took my mother approaching us to realize who the man was. My mother bowed, Jawn Olivia, she awed. What can I do for you?

Jawn was one of the most well respected and known bards, all throughout the land. His music was legendary, as were the tales he spun. I am looking to take on an apprentice, Jawn said, matter-of-factly. My bones are getting old. Soon, my last song will come, and I will walk the final road. Ive searched a very long time for someone who would be suitable. Then rumors and stories about you and your son reached these old ears and I knew I had to come see for myself. I am glad to see that my sources were quite correct. Would you allow me to select your son as my apprentice?

My mother looked at me, He is old enough to choose. Varis?

It would be odd after all this time to leave my family. What if my father came back? Would my mother send word to me? But the opportunity to train with Jawn hardly seemed like something I should pass up. Hes never trained anyone because hes never found anyone worthy. I looked at my mother and she knew my answer. We did one last performance that night together, with Jawn as a special guest, and the crowd roared with joy.

I traveled and trained with Jawn for two years. Once, while performing in front of Royalty, they had made a remark about Jawns age, and my tongue got loose, and I spoke about how the King himself looked so old that the gods only kept him alive, because they considered him an ancient treasure. That landed me in jail for a day, until Jawn was able to talk the King into releasing me. Jawn has helped me curve my tongue, when needed, but also showed me, how, during an attack by a small band of orcs, using my tongue to lash insults at them was causing them to get so angry that they would make mistakes, and eventually allowed both Jawn and I to defeat them, without even laying a hand on them. They eventually got so mad that they ran away, furious.

Jawn also taught me to pay attention to rumors and stories, because everything I hear has a great chance at being based on some fraction of truth, no matter how outlandish it might sound, and that as a Bard, I would want to find out more about these stories; as there will be nights where the best way to get a free room is by going to an Inn and telling a great story, so much so that the Inn Keeper gives you a place to stay for the night, for free.

One day, Jawn told me that my journey would begin on my own now and that his time to leave had come. The next morning he was gone. I assume to walk the final road, as he told my mother. So for several weeks I traveled the road by myself, earning my keep by using the skills taught by my family and by Jawn.

Which leads us to today. One of my favorite things to do was find orphanages and sing and perform for them. Children who have no family, no mother, and no father  these were the ones that pulled at my heart strings the most. So every time I come to a new city, a new town, its always the first thing I look for. If I can make their lives brighter, if just for a moment, then I feel like my heart is full.

I was performing at Lliiras Haven when three humans kicked down the door and demanded payment for protection.

Youve made a mistake today, I said, setting my lute down.

Whos this clown? One of the men laughed, shoving one of the female workers to the ground. You hire someone to try and stop us?

No one has hired me, I said, cranking my neck. I am here for the children.

You can have the children, were here for the gold, the second one laughed.

I came here to bring hope, only to see you three steal from those who have nothing, I snarled. I am giving you one chance  just one chance  to realize youve made a mistake, and turn around and leave. Reflect on your lives. Change your ways. Forever.

Oh, we got ourselves a tough guy over here? the third human said, cracking his knuckles.

I will do this with minimal bloodshed. I glanced around the room quickly. Kids, please go to that corner over there. I am going to settle this.

The first human lunged at me, and I picked up my guitar and smashed it across his head. He was dazed, and quickly I grabbed some of the strings and wrapped it around his throat. He began choking as I braced myself behind him.

Here comes the second one. Blindly charging behind me, I kick off the first one and grab one of the wooden beams above. The second collides into the first. I drop down on the second with a knee to the back of his head, which rattles his brain. I look up at the third one and smile. He roars and charges me also  none of them, thankfully  brought weapons, thinking there was only women here and no one to put up a fight. I pull a dagger from my boot and throw it at his inner thigh. He stops and howls in pain as I grab the chair I was sitting on when I was performing and bring it across his face. Solid oak. He stands there looking at me, as if too ignorant to realize hes been knocked out, before collapsing.

The kids cheer loudly.

One of the women approaches me, But they will come back. More furious than before!

Dont worry, I smiled. I will take care of it.

I stack them into my wagon, tied up by the clothes line that the orphanage used to dry their clothes and brought them out to the woods and tied them up together.

I poured honey on them as they screamed at me.

I sat down and began to play a song that my mother said my father used to sing; something about summoning animals. I kindly explained that soon bears would come and want the honey and see them as something in the way of their honey and attack them.

They didnt believe me until the first bear showed up.

I said Id only give you one chance, I packed my guitar and began to leave. Enjoy being lunch for the bear.

Stop! the begged. Please! We can change! I swear!

You will work for the orphanage, properly protecting them from people like you, I said calmly as the bear began to get closer. You will return everything youve stolen from them.

They agreed and I cut them free.

I looked at the bear and smiled.

Thank you, Davlan, I said, as a Halfling emerged from being the bear. Davlan Fallenleaf was a Ghostwise Halfling I had met a few days ago. We had traveled together in the same direction and were parting ways in the town. After the fight, I found him again in the town to ask for a favor for him to summon a bear and keep it controlled, to scare some thugs.

Davlan agreed, simply because it was worth it to see three tough men wet their trousers.

From there, Davlan and I parted ways again, and I continued on the road again... Nothing like being on the road again

----------


## Tawmis

> @Tawmis:
> That was Great!
> And on a level I really could never match.
> A lifedebt (even if a technicality) and (especially) the guaranteed care of his daughter, is an excellent way to start the story.
> *Spoiler: Nitpicking*
> Show
> 
> 
> The only thing that made it not Perfect, was:
> ...


Yeah! By all means change it up in regards to claws to glove if that fits more!

I do love you read part of it differently than I intended (but intentionally left to interpretation) - it's not the Wookiee that's deflecting those blasts - it's the human doing it (using the Force). He came for the Wookiee sensing the Force in the Wookiee - so he was "defending" the Wookiee out of his own interest. But I purposely left it vague so that it can be taken as either the Wookiee was unconsciously doing it - or the human was doing it.

----------


## Great Dragon

> Yeah! By all means change it up in regards to claws to glove if that fits more!
> 
> I do love you read part of it differently than I intended (but intentionally left to interpretation) - it's not the Wookiee that's deflecting those blasts - it's the human doing it (using the Force). He came for the Wookiee sensing the Force in the Wookiee - so he was "defending" the Wookiee out of his own interest. But I purposely left it vague so that it can be taken as either the Wookiee was unconsciously doing it - or the human was doing it.


I changed that part based on how I have this Sith would-be Emperor's personality set up.
Yes, he sensed the Force in the Wookiee, but instead of just using his own power to deflect the bolts, he actually used a version of Telepathy to activate the force within the Wookiee, and getting said Wookiee to do so, instead. That way, the Wookiee would not only feel how that worked, he would maybe respect (fear) the human a little more. It served his purpose more by doing that.

*Spoiler: Development?*
Show


These are entirely optional. 
But I could use all the help I can *get*.

(Vriellimor) *Maul* is like a 6th Level Character when the Party meets him. (they are starting 3rd)

Levels 1 to 3I'm figuring that Maul is taken to Corucent (where his daughter is given a nice safe place to stay, and access to education not normally available to Wookiees) but his reception is far from welcoming by most people already there. And he's constantly harassed and Hazed by several groups of Humans.

This causes Maul to develop a real, lasting hatred of other Races, especially Humans.

Levels 4-6Perhaps a self appointed revenge-based mission against Trandoshans on Kashyyyk ?
Thinks: "They want to keep Score on kills? Fine!"
Growls "I'll make sure *I'm* the winner!"
Starts earning the name Maul....

Level 5Maul is sent on first official Mission: Naboo (start of Phantom Menace)
(Nute Gunray, the Neimoidian Viceroy of The Trade Federation is *not* informed of Maul's existence.)

Side Project *Two*"Wookiee Daughter". (Ieldaenmirri) 
Since she's also most likely Force Sensitive, just young, the Human is making sure that she gets exposure to situations that encourage her to learn about and develop her innate abilities.
Technically not an Apprentice, so the Human has no worries about the Sith Rule of Two.

Perhaps a Force Adept tutor? (Race left open)
(Explanation: Force Adepts are skilled in the use of the Force, but not the ways of either Jedi or Sith)



This was lots of fun. Thanks!
I'll read through some of the other posts, as I have time.

----------


## Tawmis

> I am used do Star Wars Saga 3.5E, this is my first 5E D&D game. I am having a doozy of a time trying to formulate my backstory.
> Varis Talltree, a male wood elf - 
> He grew in a small village in the middle of the forests of the Forgotten Realms. His village was not anti- magic, just inherently a non magical place, basically native american. His parents of consider it taboo to make any mention of anything Druid related. Everyone lived of of the land, if one had to killed an animal, it was only for food never for sport. When any life is to be taken, the person taking that life would pray to Silvanus, god of wild Nature that the life force would return to the primal essence nature. He spent most day trained rigorously with the longbow, and slipping in and out of the shadows. Around a month before Varis' 100th name day, things started to get strange. he noticed that when he finished his daily meditation, the vegetation around him was more grown, lush, healthy than when he began. not to mention the wild life being less edge around him. "Everything changed when the fire nation attacked", JK, but really. on Varis' 100th Name day Elementals mercilessly destroyed the village and the forest there in. Amongst the chaos of the fray Varis blacked out, only to awake in some old Ruins with a bow by his side, the likes of which he has never seen before.
> I know, cleshay right.
> my GM dropped me a magical bow and its description read:
> Not Long ago after your family and entire village were decimated by a powerful elemental released by an unknown mage. You awoke one morning to find this bow laying beside you. It seems to be magical it creates arrows of energy when you pull back the bow string. You traveled to the large city of Neverwinter to see if you could learn more about it. You were directed to speak with the old sage that runs the Great Library in Neverwinter. He saw the bow and a look of horror passed across his face and he pointed to the Bow and called it The Gom Jabbar then demanded you leave, to the point that he threatened your life. So all you know is its magical and its name is Gom Jabbar


A few things; clearly your DM is a fan of the DUNGEONS & DRAGONS cartoon...?
The energy bow is *right from the cartoon* in the 80's... and by the sounds of it, since you're not a Druid (I assume?), but are honed to Nature (and use a longbow), it sounds like the Class you're headed for is Ranger. Which is what Hank, from the D&D Cartoon was "Classified" as. So naturally, the visions I have your character have of the man on the Nightmare is none other than *Venger from the D&D Cartoon.* You mentioned that your DM said some wizard does the attack on your town... So he can use the idea that the vision is true (it's someone who looks like Venger), or you were having premonitions (glimpses into the future) of an attack that was coming (but like dreams, they often don't make a lot of sense... so the dream could have been foretelling the Wizard's attack, who perhaps doesn't look like Venger). It's just I couldn't help making a reference... And then when the man at the Great Library in Neverwinter calls the weapon "the poison of magic" - that's a reference to the weapon's name your DM gave the energy bow... because in DUNE "Gom Jabbar" is a type of poison. So I have no idea if your DM intentionally named it that.
I did use some Forgotten Realms history - so the Retreat to Evermeet is *described here.* And information on the *Spellplague is here.* Not at all necessary to know - only linking it for your personal information (since you had mentioned D&D is not normally your thing!)

ALLLLLLLL of that said, you need to know NONE of the above of what I just mentioned to enjoy your character background I wrote!
As always, feel free to use, not use, change it up, etc! I'd just love feedback if you have any!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =

Ive never understood why my parents and the entire village for that matter seemed to be against Druids, despite living in a similar nature to them. For example, we lived off the land; only killed an animal for food, never for sport;  and those we were forced to kill, we prayed to Silvanus, The Oak Father, better known as the God of Nature, to take their spirit and return their soul to the primal essence of nature, to be reborn, but thats how life was in Crestford.

When I was sixteen I began to look into the history of our village, curious why we had turned away from magic. Turns out, several decades ago, the founders of the village I called home, had left the Llewyrrwood, now known as Neverwinter Wood. It turns out there was something called The Retreat, in which almost all of the elves fled to Evermeet. After the events of the Spellplague, not only did Elves return to Llewyrrwood, which by then had taken the name Neverwinter Wood, but an abundance of Fey from their ancestral home also returned and a war broke out with the Dark Fey. So much chaos and magic was thrown around that the founders of Crestford decided to leave and turn their backs on Druids and magic, as it was clearly something that could not be controlled.

Even in Crestford, I always felt out of place. The friendships I forged were often short lived, as people found me unusual. I spoke of weird dreams I began having at the age of twenty one, where I saw what looked to be a man, with a horn on the side of his head, riding a black, flying horse, with fire in its eyes and on its hooves. When I shared my dream with my parents, they took me to the Elder, who performed some ritual to drive away the dark spirit in me. Whatever hed done, it stopped the visions from coming.

For about twenty nine years; on my fiftieth celebration, the vision came back. Rather than share this with my parents again, I kept it to myself. I struggled with holding a normal conversation with people, which made me an outcast among my own people. I learned to be alone, practicing day in and day out how to better myself with a longbow. I would hunt animals, without killing them, just to see if I could track them and get as close as I could to them. There wasnt much more I could do when no one cared to be my friend.

I eventually began to even feel a rift between me and my family. My older brother often asked me what was wrong when he caught me gazing out into the heavens. Hed say my eyes were vacant as if my spirit were on a journey without my body.

Several months before the mark of my turn of one hundred seasons, I had been out hunting alone, as I always did, not for sport or food, simply to test my skill when a gorgeous elf stepped out from inside of a tree. This is your favorite spot, he said, scaring off the two deer I had been following. The animals always come here, dont they? You think its because there is plenty to eat? He seemed to be reading my mind. Thats amusing. He smiled and looked at me, and I found I couldnt move, react, or even speak. Did you ever wonder if perhaps they came because of you? That to them, they were playing a game of tag with you? He shook his head, and it seemed as if miniature stars fell from his hair. No, your people have told you otherwise, havent they? Theyve closed the door. But you; youre different. You feel it in you, dont you? You know thats what truly makes you different than them. You, his expression changed to one of great sadness, you will need to be strong in the coming months. Know that I wish things could be different. But Fate, I cannot change. Destiny is coming for you, and it will be at a cost. You will feel lost in the woods of your future, but know, just as you have always done, you will find the path again. I do wish it could be different, he said solemnly as he turned around and walked back into the tree.

As soon as he was gone, I collapsed to the ground, finally able to move, breathe, and even talk. I ran up to the tree he had appeared from and vanished to, but there was nothing different about the tree. It looked and felt like every other tree in the forest.

What had I just witness? I asked no one but myself. Was I losing my mind? I sat down and took a deep breath to clear my head. Breathe in, breathe out; breathe in, breathe out. I took one more deep breath and opened my eyes and was started to see the deer who had run off were sitting right next to me, and the grass all around me had grown.

I jumped to my feet, Whats going on? I found myself talking to myself. The deer slowly got up, not even startled by my movement and looked at me as if trying to mentally explain what was happening. I ran back to Crestford, desperate to tell my parents, but as soon as I barged in the door, they gave me a knowing look and I decided to keep it a secret. For the next few months, each time I sat in the glade, the animals came to me and sat with me.

On the day that marked the turning of one hundred seasons, my peaceful time at the glade had been interrupted by the sounds of explosions and screams. The animals around me quickly scampered away as I grabbed my bow and ran back towards Crestford. As I reached Crestford all I saw was something that appeared to be a giant fire elemental of some kind. There was an explosion that sent me flying backwards. I heard a disgusting crunching sound, which I knew was my head making contact with a rock on the floor before blacking out.

When I awoke, I expected to be near Crestford, but I awoke in stone ruins that I did not recognize. Next to me was my bow, which I picked up  and immediately noticed that something was different. It wasnt my bow as I had assumed. This one was different  plain in design  one thing seemed off. It was missing a bow string. When I heard a crackle behind me, I instinctively spun and pulled on where the bow string should have been and was surprised to see an energy string and arrow appear. It startled me so much I released my hold and shot the energy arrow into the air, which sent the squirrel who had made the sound scurrying away.

It took me several days, but it turned out, despite not being familiar with the Ruins, I was still in the same woods and eventually found my way back to Crestford. The entire village had been decimated. The fires were out, but the buildings were still smoldering. I found the bodies of my mother and father in the house; my brother was found just outside, but there was no sign of my sister. Unfortunately, because of the fires and whatever else marched through Crestford, tracking her would be impossible, especially if she did escape, as I had hoped, and was looking not to be tracked by whatever attacked Crestford. I spent several days trying to find signs of my sister, but there was none to be found; even most of the animals of the woods seemed to have fled. I needed to find some answers as to what might have happened, and perhaps information on this energy bow.

Having read the history of Crestford, I knew  if I was still near my home  that the city of Neverwinter was a major city, with wizards, clerics, and all kinds that could potentially help me identity this bow and the creature or creatures that destroyed Crestford and murdered my family.

Upon reaching Neverwinter, I learned of the Great Library, where I approached a human, ancient by the looks of it and explained what happened at Crestford. He offered a number of possibilities and explained that there had been a series of similar attacks all across the land, as if some sorcerer or wizard or warlock was in search of something or someone.

When I showed the human my bow, he suddenly reeled back, The poison of magic! Gom Jabbar! Gom Jabbar! He pointed, Get that out of here! Begone! Begone before I ring the alarm and have you arrested and taken away forever!

I had tried to ask what he was afraid of  what he had meant  but he turned and rang the alarm. I was forced to flee.

Ive spent days now, surviving off the land, wondering if I would find anyone who might understand whats happening

----------


## Tawmis

> Salutations! I have an idea that I'm a little unsure about. I've got an idea for a druid that failed wizard school. He is from a old wizarding family and is kind of very bad at wizard magic. The worst thing about it for him though, is the way that his family just assumes that if he just tried harder he'd be good at it. I'm just not sure about name or why he became a druid or anything quite like that, so I'd quite appreciate it if you could help.


All I needed was the Race (which I got from you via Private Message), because I already had an idea how to make this all work...
As someone who loves animals, the idea of a failing wizard, and how you might become a Druid was very easy to me...
I essentially wrote what my ideal life, in a fantasy world would probably be like...!
As always, I'd love feedback!
What you liked, what you hated, what worked, what didn't! Please let me know!
Otherwise, enjoy!
===============================================
I twiddled my fingers and waiting for the big fireball; even a spark at this point, but just like always, nothing happened.

My name is Daryus Sunborn and I come from a very long bloodline of Wizards. My father, Airuk, threw his arms up in frustration. Youre not even trying! Youre just saying the words without feeling them! You dont just read a spell book! The words you read are an extension of who you are! Youre not reading the spell book to children gathered around your feet, youre trying to manipulate the very magical fabric that twists and turns in the air around you!

Matters at home seemed to get worse, when my younger brother, five years younger than me, named Ayron, began showing signs of shaping magic. At first, it was horrible living at home. Everything was, See, if your younger brother can do it, so can you! Eventually, when I still wasnt showing signs of being able to control magic, my father stopped giving me any attention at all  both positive or negative, and soon I just faded from his mind entirely.

I would spend days away from home, just being in the nearby woods and come home after I had run out of food, just to see if my father missed me. He never did. He never took notice that I was gone. My mother at least took notice that I smelled as if I had not showered in days. Being alienated by my father, and even my mother to some degree, made it so making friends was difficult. I was socially awkward when I tried to talk to people, quickly running out of things to say, and just standing there in mutual silence as they looked for a way to get away from me.

I began spending more and more time alone, walking in the woods, away from people, who I didnt understand and who didnt seem to understand me. I found more comfort in the song of the woods, listening to the birds singing, the insects chirping, as the squirrels racing on the branches above me.

One night, while I sat in the glade, surrounded by animals, I heard screams coming from the direction of my village. I quickly stood to my feet and raced to the edge of the clearing where I could see the Poison Blade Brigade  a tribe of green skinned forest goblins  was attacking the town. My heart raced in my chest when suddenly, on each side of me stood a bear, a bobcat and several other animals. I felt a nudge behind me, and the moose that had been standing close to me, seemed to be gesturing to me to get on its back.

I did so, and grasped tightly to its antlers and yelled for an attack. Not only had the animals next to me rushing out with me, but bursting from the treetops, hummingbirds flew like arrows, and rabbits and squirrels jumped from the brush, dodging and weaving the attacks that eventually turned in our direction.

In the middle of casting a spell, my father had been struck by an arrow and spun around. My younger brother had tried to remember the spells, but the fighting had disrupted his thoughts, making it impossible for him to concentrate. I brought the moose between the goblins near my family and it reared up, bringing its hooves crushing the skull of the two of the goblins. The hummingbird were hitting them and moving away quicker than the goblins could react, sometimes blinding them with strikes to their eyes, while the rabbits and squirrels bit deep with their small fangs; bears and bobcats shredding through the goblins that were too dumb to flee.

It took almost an hour, but the battle had been won. My father stood, staring at me on the back of a moose. Son? he muttered.

Itd been the first time hed called me son in over ten years.

I think I know why, I began to explain I could never summon magic the way you do. I come from the same bloodline, but I dont have what it takes to be a wizard, because my heart was never in it. Nature is what I have always been close to, father. People, I shrugged, I dont understand. But animals, I stroke the rough mane of the moose, them, I can understand. My place isnt here. Not anymore. It never was. I was born from you, but I was never truly a part of you. My heart, my soul, theyre a part of this land. I see that now. My journey takes me elsewhere.

I slid off the moose and hugged my family farewell. Itd been the first time that Id seen my father cry. Ever.

Im sorry, I heard him whisper, as he hugged me tighter than he ever has. I pushed you too hard. I never gave you a chance to be who you wanted to be. I hope you can forgive me.

You showed me who I was meant to be, I said as I stepped back and climbed the moose again. Maybe there was an easier way, but the roads we take are sometimes the most difficult, and those are the ones where we are truly rewarded. Farewell, father.

I rode away on the back of the moose back into the woods, near the glade, where an elf, adorned in green had been waiting. Said farewell to your family, then?

I did, I replied, somewhat shocked. And you are?

Yes, apologies, the elf chuckled. Like you, I am not accustomed to people. My name is Evarys Treehammer, and I am the one who is going to teach you about how to become a proper Druid.

----------


## Falcos

Ooh boy, can we request multiple at one? I've got a bunch of proto-ideas that I want written up.

But for now, my first one:

Tortle Druid of Dreams, named Madbloom. Really, really old, cranky, has plants growing on shell because is so old.

Thank you in advance!

----------


## Tawmis

> Ooh boy, can we request multiple at one? I've got a bunch of proto-ideas that I want written up.
> But for now, my first one:
> Tortle Druid of Dreams, named Madbloom. Really, really old, cranky, has plants growing on shell because is so old.
> Thank you in advance!


I would ask that folks don't submit more than 2 (at a time, before I get them done) - that way I am not doing 10 characters for one person at one time, while others are waiting for their chance. :)

I will work on Madbloom after some meetings at work today! :)

----------


## Jaryn

> Much fabulousness


Thank you. I have so much love for this one - out of the characters you've written based off my submissions, this is my favourite so far! 

The fight scene was awesome - many buckles were swashed, and it really gave the feel of a battle using acrobatics - but one thing did make me gasp and that was Varis smashing his guitar over someone. I think I'll change that to another nearby object, as the thought of a bard smashing their instrument makes my blood go cold slightly. (Although I do like it as a nod to rock stars smashing their guitars.)

But overall it was absolutely fricking spot on. I want to play that character now! Although to go for lore or swords - both could work off the back of that story. Would be interested to hear your opinion on that actually...

----------


## evilspacecow

Getting ready to play a new character tonight and could use help with a background.

Male Half-Elf
Hexblade/Pact of the Blade Warlock
He is very weak so maybe did the warlock thing to be stronger.  Going to at least start with no armor (Mage Armor) and using a shield and a staff, that I use as a walking stick.

----------


## Holiday Warlock

Thanks for the backstory! It wasn't what I was expecting, it was even better! Once again, thank you for spending the time on this to make it work.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thanks for the backstory! It wasn't what I was expecting, it was even better! Once again, thank you for spending the time on this to make it work.


The pleasure was all mine! Glad I managed to meet and then exceed the expectations!




> Thank you. I have so much love for this one - out of the characters you've written based off my submissions, this is my favourite so far! 
> The fight scene was awesome - many buckles were swashed, and it really gave the feel of a battle using acrobatics - but one thing did make me gasp and that was Varis smashing his guitar over someone. I think I'll change that to another nearby object, as the thought of a bard smashing their instrument makes my blood go cold slightly. (Although I do like it as a nod to rock stars smashing their guitars.) But overall it was absolutely fricking spot on. I want to play that character now! Although to go for lore or swords - both could work off the back of that story. Would be interested to hear your opinion on that actually...


Way I saw it (and mind you, this was the vision in my head, which may be drastically different than how you envision it! So by all means change as needed!), but here he was playing a song for kids without parents, these hoodlums come busting in wanting gold, from an organization that has little of it to begin with (try feeding all those mouths with just donations!), so it pushed the bard beyond his limits. He knew (again, all in my head as I wrote this), that this was going to come to a fight - and that he might have to sacrifice his "weapon" (guitar) to win the fight - but to defend the children and the women supporting them - it would be worth it, if it came down to a fight. It was a way of showing that his heart was more with the children than it was for himself and his musical instrument (leaving him to resort to spinning tales in taverns until he could earn enough to purchase a new one).

----------


## Tawmis

> Ooh boy, can we request multiple at one? I've got a bunch of proto-ideas that I want written up.
> But for now, my first one:
> Tortle Druid of Dreams, named Madbloom. Really, really old, cranky, has plants growing on shell because is so old.
> Thank you in advance!


I have never played (or DMed) a Tortle character...
So this was fun to look up, read up on, and find a way to tie him to the Druid school of Dreams...
I think I found a fun way to do it, and hopefully it works with what you have in mind! 
(Regardless, I had way too much fun developing his character... and his "friend" who we meet early on...)
Please give feedback - whether you liked it, loved it, it works, doesn't work - let me know!
Feedback is what I thrive on when I do these; and it also helps keep the thread alive!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==========
Come meet the Dreamweaver she said, Madbloom, a Tortle strolling down the path sighed. Shes really nice, she said! Tortle stopped and shook his fist. Oh, she was nice all right! Nice and tricky!

Tortles like Madbloom were intelligent, turtle-like humanoids who walked on two feet, capable of making and using weapons. All Tortles felt the sense of The Pull of the Tide which was an urge to go about and explore the world far and wide, and return perhaps, months or even many years after leaving their homes, with stories of what theyd learned. It was when Madbloom had felt The Pull of the Tide that a Selkie  a water fey that could shape shift from human to seal  had come to him. It was a Selkie he knew named Suntide. She was beautiful, with her large brown eyes, and hair as golden as the sunset, for which she had been named

Come meet the Dreamweaver, Suntide smiled, leaning on a rock and glancing up playfully at Madbloom. Shes heard of your kind, but in all her years, has never seen one of you.

Well, Madbloom shrugged, I am not sure I am the best representation of my people. There are many who have traveled the world, seen more, have wonderful stories!

The Dreamweaver does not want to hear stories, Suntide giggled. She just wants to meet one of you. I told her I knew one! A wonderfully nice Tortle, I told her! You wouldnt deny me? Make me appear as a liar to the Dreamweaver?

I mean, Madbloom sighed, no, I dont want to make you look like a liar, he had begun to say, finding an excuse to not go, but Suntide cut him off.

Shes really nice! Suntide pulled herself up onto the rocks. Her bare body glistened in the setting sun. 

Yes, well, Madbloom looked away, I will never get used to that.

What? she looked down and realized her nude body had made him feel odd. But you do not wear clothes under your shell, right? Its just your shell you wear.

Yes, its just that, Madbloom thought about it. Suntide watched with intense curiosity before Madbloom finally shrugged. Youre right.

So you will go meet the Dreamweaver! Suntide began to clap excitedly.

Wait! No! Thats not what I said! Madbloom began, but Suntide had already dived into the ocean and swam away.

What have I gotten myself into? Itll be nice, Madbloom huffed, once I leave for the Pull of the Tide to be free of that crazy Selkie.

Are you ready? Suntides voice was directly behind him.

Madbloom screamed  or what passed for a scream from a Tortle  which sounded more like a squeaky door slowly creaking open.

Suntide giggled as Madbloom shot her a knowing, scolding look.

I can hold my breath underwater, Madbloom began, just then Suntide threw a small vial at him, that he remarkably managed to catch before it shattered on the jagged rocks at his feet. He held up the vial of blue liquid. Whats this?

Drink it! Suntide smiled broadly.

You expect me to drink something a fey just hands me from the ocean? Madbloom eyed her again.

She returned his gaze, her beautiful smile never cracking.

Madblooms giant eyes fluttered. Fine. Fine. He muttered a series of words and sentences better not left heard by Suntide and popped the top off of the vial and took a drink. Immediately his body felt energized as if he could run for days without needing to slow down.

Suntide extended her hand and Madbloom took hers into his and in that moment, they were moving like a lightning bolt through the skies  piercing the darkest tides of the oceans  down deeper than Madbloom ever thought possible. 

They came to a screeching halt before a large, aquatic cave. Several Mermen and Nixies patrolled the outside, some mounted on Hippocampus; magnificent aquatic animals with a torso of a horse, whose hooves were fins; and their lower body that of a great fish. 

Suntide whispered, Come, and Madbloom didnt even think to wonder how he could still hear her underwater. She led Madbloom by the hand, past several Mermen guards who eyed them as they swam by, hands on their weapons. Eventually they entered a large chamber with a golden seat, decorated in an assortment of sea treasure and shells. Upon it sat the most beautiful humanoid Madbloom had ever seen. She appeared to be an Elf, by the looks of her, with her thin frame, full eyes and pointed ears. But how could she be breathing underwater?

Shes a Nymph, Suntide said, as if reading Madblooms mind. She is the Dreamweaver.

Adapt at being underwater for brief stints, Madbloom let his body sink to the floor where he could properly bow before her. The Dreamweaver smiled, You are honorable and humble, her voice sounded like a choir of angels. You feel the pull of the world beyond now, do you not?

The Pull of the Tide, Madbloom nodded, thats what my people call it. The tide pulls you out into the ocean of the world to swim in it, see it, and learn from it.

The world beyond is bleeding, the Dreamweaver said, the emphasis of her voice so sad, even Madbloom felt his own heart plummet. There is war; greed; savagery; brutality; murder; chaos; all of which has done one thing to so many especially the children

What is that? Madbloom raised his head.

Theyve lost their dreams, Dreamweaver replied. So many simply seek to survive the day, and lie in fear at night, with no time to sleep, no time to dream of a better life, or even a better world. What if you, on your travels during the pull of the tide, could help change that? Would you?

I would, Madbloom agreed, the idea that the world outside is full of such sadness, such a loss of hope I would want to change it. Especially for the children; the children need a reason to get up, to hope, to dream.

The Dreamweaver smiled. I could see it in your heart. Your kind always passing tales to their young so that your young can go forward, charged with the knowledge youve passed down. Let me show you the world, when theres nothing left, she touched Madblooms left hand and visions of a land, decimated by war, the soil drenched in blood, filled his eyes. Now let me show you how we can make it right, then she touched Madblooms right arm. The vision reversed itself, and the people spoke to one another, laughed, enjoyed each others company, and the once crimson fields were now rows of apple fields, ripe with hope.

You now have seen it, the dark, she held up her left hand, and the light, she showed her right hand. You now share a connection with me. There is one thing I failed to mention, my life force is tied to yours, so long as I live, you will age, very, very, very slowly.

That was over two hundred years ago.

Madbloom has seen generations of Tortles come and go, though having none of his own (suspecting that the Fey Magic he was tied to had something to do with that). He enjoyed his life at first, spreading cheer and love, but as he continued to age, seeing generations die when he was barely aging had begun to wear on him. He was well beyond old for a Tortle, so much so that plants now grew on his shell and a hummingbird (which he tried to say he disliked) named Dart had made a nest on his shell. It would leave for weeks on end, but Dart always found her way back to Madbloom. He even wondered if it was somehow Suntide

----------


## Falcos

Beautiful! Thank you! Honestly, tying the turtle-man into the fey magic was the sticking point for me. 

If you're willing to take another request so soon, I also have Mahal, human blade-pact warlock servant of Jergal, and Little Sun, punch-centric desert-tempest barbarian who grew up alone and is now an adrenaline junkie thrill-seeker, for both of whom I need to come up with backstories. 

That having been said, I don't want to hog you and your writing, so if other people have requests that you are wanting to fill first, please feel free.

Madbloom's story is beautiful and I love it. Really gets me the character's "voice" down pat, which is great. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Getting ready to play a new character tonight and could use help with a background.
> Male Half-Elf
> Hexblade/Pact of the Blade Warlock
> He is very weak so maybe did the warlock thing to be stronger.  Going to at least start with no armor (Mage Armor) and using a shield and a staff, that I use as a walking stick.


Another Hexblade! You people love your Hexblades! I've never DMed for one or played one! So I always worry if I am writing it correctly!
Naturally, any changes can be made to make it fit better (or just completely disregarded if it doesn't fit what you want!)
For me, I HOPE I get something the requestor wants - but I also enjoy the aspect of the "one hour" writing challenge I present myself with!
There's a little thing in this thread called "The Tawmis Verse" where I tie people's origins to others I've written...
And yours way the perfect one to tie to *Baraks the Tiefling*!
His origin is not needed (since he only plays a very small part), but by reading his, you can see how they tie together! And it "expands" on yours in a way.
Regardless! Please let me know if you like it, hate, love, can use it, can't use, can use part of it!
I thrive on feedback - it sedates my hunger and keeps this thread alive!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ====================

Waterdeep is one of the largest cities of all Faerûn, but like any person, there were pieces to it; the arms that had their hands in everything, the legs that kept everything moving, the heart of the city in the center, the mind, where all the politicians sat; and then there were the eyes. The eyes of Waterdeep were blind and so too were the people.

Most walked by the entrance to the Southern Ward of Waterdeep and immediately cast their vision in the opposite direction as if some horror might turn them to stone if they were to peer into the depths of the Southern Ward of Waterdeep. Truth be told, the Southern Ward was where the poor people would live; most commonly what were affectionately called the undesirables and half-breeds.

Not only did the Southern Ward home those living well below poverty, but it was also home to unusual folks of Faerûn  the half-breeds such as Half-Orcs, Tieflings, and yes, even Half-Elves. I was one of those half-breeds, a Half-Elf named Erintor Greenhaven. 

My life has the same tragic tale you might expect. My mother, Allana Greenhaven was here for diplomatic purposes when she was abducted by Wererats who call the sewers of Waterdeep their home. They demanded a ransom for her safe return and when it was paid, they did not release her; instead they kept her for months, subjecting her to abuse and punishment. One of those rat-bastards would eventually become my father, getting my mother pregnant. When she learned she was pregnant she made repeated attempts to escape, but would always get caught again, because the sewers were a maze. But what they did not know was that my mother was marking the tunnels each time she tried to escape so she would know next time, which one might be a dead end. One week before I was born, she managed to outwit and escape the Wererats, surfacing out of one of the sewer grates in the Southern Ward where some kind people took her in. She gave birth to me and died a few short hours later from malnourishment. 

That malnourishment led to me growing up weak and frail. The people who raised me kept the secret that my father was a Wererat from me until I turned eighteen seasons; when they finally told me that they believe, according to my mothers rambles of madness, when she had first escaped, that she had gotten away from Wererats. I now wake up, every morning, wondering if my fathers cursed blood has passed down to me. The full moon has come and gone, several times now, and so far Ive not changed.

But because I was so weak and frail, I was often picked on in the Southern Ward where fighting for your food was a way of surviving. One night, while running from some boys who had hoped to rob me of what little I had, I stepped into what passed as a Church in the Southern Ward. It was, to my surprise, primarily Tieflings, which was a startling sight. I felt as if I had run from bullies and stepped into the plane of Hades. On the wall was a painting of a female, demon, looking woman, with six arms and a serpentine body. 

A Tiefling placed his hand on my shoulder as he looked back at the bullies who hesitated at the Churchs entrance. My name is Barakas. Welcome to the Church of Mythia. You, my friend, are safe here from the likes of them.

At first, this was merely a place of shelter, but listening to Barakas speak of Mythia, and about how, despite her appearance, like Tieflings, she hoped to bring good to the world, and show that appearances are never the way to judge one.

That was the first night. I returned to the Church of Mythia every week, and especially on the full moon, where it was said Mythias eyes were on us all, passing judgement, to ensure we were doing what she asked of us. 

There was a religious organization in the Southern Ward known as The Pillar of Light who also thought the full moon was sacred; but they believed it was their holy god (they followed a number of them), shining the light through the darkness to show them where evil was.

One night, while the Pillar of Light had been chanting outside the Church about the devils fools that we were (reminding me so much of the bullies who had tried to tell me how to live my life, and threaten me with violence and fear), I heard a womans voice.

The storm is brewing, she said to me directly. I will need weapons to vanquish those that would stand against me. You have run all of your life. You have been weak all of your life. Open your soul to me, I will make you strong, I will make you my weapon.

It was Mythia! It had to be! I closed my eyes and imagined my chest being ripped open, but there was no pain  only peace  as one of Mythias demon claws squeezed my heart. With a gasp I opened my eyes and felt more alive than I had ever. The process is complete.

We had been celebrating the eighteenth season of Barakas turning when the Pillar of Light suddenly attacked the Church throwing fire; claiming that they would burn it down and send it, flames and all, back to the planes of Hades. My breath left me, and my eyes rolled to the back of my head, as my hand stopped on the hilt of a scimitar, like the one Mythia used. Next to me, I could see Baraka in the same trance as we moved, like the hands of the six armed Mythia, striking at those around us. The Pillar of Light was forced to flee, having never seen us fight back. When it was done I collapsed to the floor and looked at Barakas.

We have been blessed, he smiled.

I smiled back. I would stand against those who would seek to drive me back. 

I am weak. I am frail.

But what I will never be again is afraid.

----------


## Great Dragon

Announcement
Do you have a Character in need of some assistance with Mechanical Crunch or Fluff?

Do you have more than one PC that you would like looked at?
or were you somehow overlooked? 

I just made Character Development
Just for these.

Not limited to just D&D, but also most Sci-fi (and not just Star Wars) and perhaps a few other RPGs.

Note: there are RPGs that I am not familiar with, and some research on that will be needed.
Please have patience.

----------


## Tawmis

> Beautiful! Thank you! Honestly, tying the turtle-man into the fey magic was the sticking point for me. 
> Madbloom's story is beautiful and I love it. Really gets me the character's "voice" down pat, which is great. :)


The tie to the Fey was the very interesting part to me... Having never DM'ed or played a Tortle (yet! Though I did just introduce them in my homebrew game about three months ago!), I enjoyed stepping into his shell and seeing what his world was like... I enjoyed making him doubtful (in his youth) and having the bubbly Suntide as a contrast to him; and then making him old and cranky later, and giving him "Dart" (which is just "fluff", but if you and your DM wanted you could give the Hummingbird stats) who "annoys" him, but he's actually thankful for whenver Dart is around. (And being a Druid you could technically speak to Dart whenever she's around).





> If you're willing to take another request so soon, I also have Mahal, human blade-pact warlock servant of Jergal, and Little Sun, punch-centric desert-tempest barbarian who grew up alone and is now an adrenaline junkie thrill-seeker, for both of whom I need to come up with backstories. 
> That having been said, I don't want to hog you and your writing, so if other people have requests that you are wanting to fill first, please feel free.


I am going to step away from the computer tonight, but consider them on the list to be done!

----------


## Great Dragon

Back Burner.
Take your time on this one, *Tawmis*, just idle curious-ity on my part.

*Spoiler: Ancient Silver Dragon*
Show


Nameless, as yet.

Spellcaster version. 2,000+ y/o. Female.

While still LG, and dedicated to spreading Joy, she's not as spry these days.
As such, she uses Scrying (and Sending to spies) to keep tabs on Events going on.

If she finds someone she thinks worthy, she'll cast Dream and offer her Power to that Individual.

This was supposed to be the Patron for my Dragonwrought Kobold Warlock, *Drekekno*.

Sadly, it looks like the 3e D&D PbP game for that PC will never happen, and I don't want this guy to die.

I'm putting them into my 5e Forgetten Realms game (at least until I can find a DM for him), and am interested in what you can come up with.


Insomnia, ya!🙃

----------


## Jaryn

> Way I saw it (and mind you, this was the vision in my head, which may be drastically different than how you envision it! So by all means change as needed!), but here he was playing a song for kids without parents, these hoodlums come busting in wanting gold, from an organization that has little of it to begin with (try feeding all those mouths with just donations!), so it pushed the bard beyond his limits. He knew (again, all in my head as I wrote this), that this was going to come to a fight - and that he might have to sacrifice his "weapon" (guitar) to win the fight - but to defend the children and the women supporting them - it would be worth it, if it came down to a fight. It was a way of showing that his heart was more with the children than it was for himself and his musical instrument (leaving him to resort to spinning tales in taverns until he could earn enough to purchase a new one).


That actually makes a lot of sense and provides a nice insight into character!

----------


## Tawmis

> If you're willing to take another request so soon, I also have Mahal, human blade-pact warlock servant of Jergal


First one done!
I frequently make various monsters (The Red Eye Orcs, Bar'garius the Demon, etc.) appear in multiple stories (so that it all feels like one world, affectionately dubbed "The Tawmis Verse" even though most of these are written with the Forgotten Realms setting in mind). One thing I frequently use in all of my own games (and typically tie to my character histories) is a Green Dragon named "Emereth" that I wrote a whole story for eons ago... she's stuck with me since. She appeared in someone else's story I wrote *in this thread*. She makes an appearance in yours as well.
With Jeral being who he is... she seemed the perfect fit to use her here...
As always, please provide ANY feedback you might have! Good or bad! I thrive on it!
Enjoy!
============================================

Her arrival marked death throughout the city of Nights Bane.

Hailed to be a city that would one day rival Waterdeep, which was called The Crown of the North, Nights Bane was located just south of The Far Forest, northwest of Anauroch, a vast wasteland. The mountains to the north of The Far Forest made it an unlikely path, so when Nights Bane was made between The Far Forest and the mountains, it rapidly became one of the largest trading routes with nomads who thrived in the wastelands of Anauroch.

I was the son of Kaya, the Chieftess of the Pasir Gurun tribe that lived in Anauroch. Approximately once a month, my mother would lead several members of her tribe to Nights Bane to commence with trades for weapons and leathers that would be used for tarps and tents for the tribe.

It had started like any other day. My mother took me to the center of town, where the wizards had constructed a bent form of lens that absorbed the suns light and during the night, emitted a powerful light that waned as the night went out, back towards the heavens. Itd be this interesting contraption that Nights Bane earned its name. 

The Suns Eye, as they had called it, was said to be the suns power channeled back into the night to keep evil at bay. For almost forty years, this theory worked. Not a single orc, goblin or ogre dared invade Nights Bane.

Today, everything changed.

First there was a general sense of uneasiness as the day pressed on. People were bickering and glancing around nervously; even my mother had uncharacteristically snapped at me, for something very trivial. The answer for all the unease came by mid-day, when a large shadow passed over Nights Bane and people began to scream. I looked up and saw a large, green dragon that seemed to stretch for miles as she flew above us. She made several passes over the town inciting mass hysteria. Once she was satisfied with the amount of panic she had caused, she made another pass over Nights Bane, and breathed her rancid gas breath. The green mist pour through the streets into every crevice like a tidal wave of death.

My mother had shoved me into one of the Stone Towers that was near the Suns Eye, as she barked commands for the people of our tribe to launch arrows and spears at the dragon. The large green dragon made several more swooping attacks breathing her lethal breath into the city; one of those passes I suddenly stopped hearing my mother.

With the resistance taken down, the green dragon made passes, this time lower, using her feet and wings to tear down buildings. I could hear buildings collapsing all around me and a new round of terrified screams. I found a stairwell that led further underground and sought safety there, but the tower I had hid in soon collapsed, and the rocks fell down the stairs, like wave of grey stone, burying me, breaking my bones, crushing me against the wall.

I waited, caught between life and death, for my moment to come.

Instead I heard a voice in my head; a sign, I was certain was due to the lack of oxygen. But the voice had been clear when it spoke to me.

I have been gone a long time, my child. Emereth has garnered my attention due to the mass destruction shes wrought to the world, the voice said. She is ancient, one of the oldest of the Green Dragons. She has sent many to my realm, but in her old age, shes grown my violent, sending people to me much sooner than they should have come to me. She has upset the balance of Fate and now I am in need of setting things right. I will need a weapon to strike at her. Will you accept my offer?

Feeling as if I had little choice, I gasped, I accept, desperate to escape the crushing, agonizing pain of my slowly approaching death. A skull tumbled down the ruins, a parchment in its mouth. 

Take the parchment, the voice whispered.

My arm was broken in three different places, but I managed to fight through the pain and reach the parchment. As my hand drew near, the skulls mouth opened, as if inviting me to take the parchment. To my surprise the teeth came down on my hand and I felt a burning energy enter my body. For the briefest of moments, I thought, on top of this all, I had just been poisoned.

My hands crackled with energy and two glowing white daggers appeared in my hands. I could feel my arm feeling as if it was healing.

Dig, the voice whispered.

I shoved the daggers into the stone, and much to my surprise, the stone seemed to melt away like a hot knife through butter. I dug myself free and slowly climbed out of the wreckage. Only myself and less than a handful had survived Emereths violent and senseless attack. Nights Bane was left in such a state that it would never recover, and in the years that followed, became a memorial site for those lives lost.

I never found my mothers body, but I found the bodies of other members of my tribe.

The voice said to me, My name is Jergal, and you are my weapon. In time, your destiny will one day bring you face to face with Emereth. Send her vile soul to me.

----------


## Falcos

Hooray! You've helped me pin down a concrete motivation on Mahal. Thank you very much. I like the story. I'll tweak a couple of things (what weapon he makes, implied age), but it's otherwise perfect.

I should also let you know that your earlier story about Madbloom has also sparked a character for a close friend of mine - a Water Genasi Feylock called Suntide. Are you willing to slot that in as well, for her? Sorry that I'm spamming you with requests. 

Thank you again for your wondrous masterpieces. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> If you're willing to take another request so soon, I also have Little Sun, punch-centric desert-tempest barbarian who grew up alone and is now an adrenaline junkie thrill-seeker


Interesting that this was not planned, I swear...
I wrote your first character as someone from the great barren wasteland...
And realized your second one was a desert tempest...
And decided I would, indirectly, tie the two together...
They obviously work independently of one another, as well...
But it was fun to expand on the "Tawmis-Verse" as we call it...
And the "Three Tests" - if you're familiar with ElfQuest, you might see where that inspiration comes from...
I would love to hear feedback, as always!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==
Hailing from the Matahari Kecil tribe located in the middle of the barren wastes of Anauroch, Little Sun was named such for his unusual blonde hair, when most in his tribe typically had raven-black hair. Little Sun was the youngest child of Hopestrider, the renowned Shaman of the Matahari Kecil tribe.

Hopestrider had spent most of his years, growing up, attuned to nature. One might look out into the barren wasteland that was Anauroch and think there was no such thing as nature that exists. Its true, during the day, one might only see wild camels; but at night, such animals as the fennec foxes, coyotes, to name a few; but there were also reptiles such as the thunder lizard and an assortment of snakes; and insects such as dung beetles, and too many others to name. The desert was also full of an abundance of plants, if one looked.

Knowing how these animals moved and survived in the desert, and knowing what plants were poisonous or not was not only vital to their survival, but the survival of their beasts of burden, such as the camels and donkeys. 

Hopestrider had initially believed that his youngest son, Little Sun, was destined for greatness because of his unusually colored hair. He spent days and weeks trying to teach his restless son the ways of honing the Shamanistic abilities that were surly in him; but Little Sun was too restless. Little Sun was always challenging others to fights, finding new ways to prove he was the best  if not the wildest among the Matahari Kecil tribe.

When Little Sun reached eighteen changes of Seasons, despite Hopestriders multitude of failed attempts to teach his rambunctious son how to channel the spirits of nature to heed his call; he sent Little Sun to take the Three Challenges of the Shaman.

The first was being brought before the cave of a mouth entrance, and being expected to find the exit on the other side. The cave, wrought with various poisonous snakes, plants, and humanoids that would seek to kill him. Three days later, Little Sun emerged out of the exit wearing snake pelt boots, a dead Kobold slung over his shoulder, chewing on one of the most toxic plants found in the cave. He was sick for sixteen days, vomiting nonstop, but he had no regrets.

The second test had him blindfolded, brought to a tree, where he was tied upside down and then spun until the rope was pulled taut, then released; as everyone else fled, covering their tracks. The goal was to find the one person who had the Bogadin Leaves. When Little Sun stopped spinning and managed to pull off the blindfold, climb up and untie himself, he managed to track down one of the people and proceeded to rough them up, until they confessed to who had the Bogadin Leaves, and where they should be hiding. That took a total of five days to complete.

The third and final test would have him climbing a high arc, that had a thin path, and violent winds that threatened to push anyone off. Without fear, Little Sun climbed up the pathway, which of itself was difficult because of the angle to just get to the path was nearly a vertical climb. When he reached the top where a thin pathway led to a stone on the other side he would need to touch, the wind viciously whipped at him.

He never returned from that.

As it turned out, from that height, something massive could be seen in the heavens flying towards a town called Nights Bane, which the people of the Matahari Kecil Tribe had often traded with. Little Sun had gone there a number of times with his father, who had gone to speak about his god to anyone who would listen.

Little Sun quickly scrambled down the vertical ledge he had spent nearly three hour climbing. His muscles burned with a fever hotter than any day hed spent in Anauroch. He ran towards Nights Bane curious what hed seen flying in that direction. It took several hours and Little Sun had pushed his body well beyond the limit and just as the entrance of Nights Bane could be seen, dehydration kicked in and Little Sun collapsed on the ground.

When he awoke, much of his body was buried in sand, as if some great sandstorm had blown over him without stirring him from his unconscious state. The sunburn on his arms told him he had not been unconscious longer than a day. He pushed himself to stand up and gazed at Nights Bane, which was a smoldering mess. The gates were toppled over and the smell of decay filled the air. There were only a few screams and crying as Little Sun entered the decimated city. Towers had been knocked down to nothing, people lay dead all over the streets, either with vomit coming out of their mouth, while others appeared theyd been bitten in half or torn apart.

Amidst all the chaos and destruction, a human, about the same age as Little Sun, caught his attention. He approached the human who seemed to be in a state of shock. He recognized the human as someone from the Pasir Gurun Tribe, whom Little Suns people shared the barren wasteland with, according to the markings on his tattered garment.

What happened here? Little Sun asked.

Emereth, the human replied, matter-of-factly, as if that should explain everything.

What is a Emereth, Little Sun asked. I was up on a vantage point and saw something enormous flying this way.

Emereth is not a thing, the human named Mahal  said, looking at Little Sun. Its then Little Sun noticed what appeared to be tooth marks on the humans right hand. Emereth is an ancient green dragon who must pay for what shes done.

The idea of chasing down an Ancient Green Dragon seemed like the greatest challenge of all

----------


## Tawmis

> Hooray! You've helped me pin down a concrete motivation on Mahal. Thank you very much. I like the story. I'll tweak a couple of things (what weapon he makes, implied age), but it's otherwise perfect.
> 
> I should also let you know that your earlier story about Madbloom has also sparked a character for a close friend of mine - a Water Genasi Feylock called Suntide. Are you willing to slot that in as well, for her? Sorry that I'm spamming you with requests. 
> 
> Thank you again for your wondrous masterpieces. :)


I think I forgot to mention that the attack on Night's Bane had happened "years ago" when we get to the end... indicating some years had gone by since the attack!
As for the friend's request - I'd be happy to do it! I just have one to do before that one!

----------


## Tawmis

> Back Burner.
> Take your time on this one, *Tawmis*, just idle curious-ity on my part.
> Nameless, as yet.
> Spellcaster version. 2,000+ y/o. Female.
> While still LG, and dedicated to spreading Joy, she's not as spry these days.
> As such, she uses Scrying (and Sending to spies) to keep tabs on Events going on.
> If she finds someone she thinks worthy, she'll cast Dream and offer her Power to that Individual.
> This was supposed to be the Patron for my Dragonwrought Kobold Warlock, *Drekekno*.
> Sadly, it looks like the 3e D&D PbP game for that PC will never happen, and I don't want this guy to die.
> ...


I gave her a name, which you can change if you come up with something!
Since she was an Ancient Silver Dragon, I also tied her to Emereth (see the previous histories)!
I've never DM'ed or played with a Dragonwrought Kobold (or even used one as a DM)... So that was interesting.
I guess there's no official 5e version of Dragonwrought yet; so I based it on knowledge I found on previous versions.
(The Dragonshield Kobold kind of comes close for 5e, if you're looking for "official" stats you could tweak).
As always, feedback is appreciated!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ===========
Ive seen nations rise and fall. Ive seen wars fought, battles lost, battles won. Ive seen celebrations turned to disasters and seen the people of Faerûn set aside prejudice and hatred to stand together against a common enemy.

My true name is Sruthairgid, but the mortals called me Silverstream because of the way the moon reflected on my scales. I am an ancient Silver Dragon and I ache deeply from both physical and emotional wounds.

Once, many centuries ago now, I fought in the Dragonfall Wars. I had made a mortal enemy in a  then adult  green dragon named Emereth. My once silver scales now bare several scars from the battles against Emereth that will never heal. In my last fight with Emereth, before she destroyed my eggs, she had torn my wing up so viciously that I knew I would never be able to fly again.

But Emereth in all of her vile darkness struck a blow much more powerful than the scars I wear on the outside; Emereth, a female like myself, did what no other would dare think to do. She found my best and destroyed the eggs of my children.

I truly never recovered again. The strike had been one so devastating to my heart that I had lost the will to fight; dare I say, nearly lost the will to live. My home in the mountain fell to shambles, and even Kobolds grew fearless and took up residence in the same string of caverns that I called home. They would sneak into my portion of the cave and steal one gold coin at a time, thinking I was unaware. In truth, I simply did not care. All I had cared about was using my magic to preserve the shattered eggs from my nest; so terrified of losing everything. Broken as they were, they were a symbol of the children I should have had; deserved to have.

After several generations, the Kobold chieftan, Beyark Tookator, approached me and asked to make an alliance with me, acknowledging that I was a dragon and that the Kobolds were descendants of dragons and that I was to be treated respectfully. Under Beyarks rule all that had been stolen from me for generations was gradually returned; which was a nice gesture, but in truth they could have kept it all. I rewarded Beyark with a staff that was magical (doubting hed ever learn how to trigger it; but it was an ornate staff with a dragons head at the top, holding a crystal ball).

I was surprised  as was Beyark  six years later when he brought his son, Drekekno before me. Drekekno was different than the rest; his Kobold scales were silver in color, similar to mine. Beyarks wife, a lovely Kobold named Unalewsa, began to accuse Beyark of seducing me (though she was always extremely polite to me, even after this supposed affair between Beyark and myself).

Drekekno was, I realized, a Dragonwrought Kobold; somewhere in his bloodline, there was indeed Draco Silver. I began to tend to Drekekno, training him how to harness magic that seemed to be innately natural to him; undoubtedly due to his bloodline. I realized that, though I had lost my children to Emereth, Drekekno was like a son to me now. I gave him everything, trained with him, and even ventured outside, beyond the cave to be with him.

Like any young dragon would, the time came where Drekekno wanted to see what was outside, beyond the world of the cave. I pried a small silver scale from him and cast a spell upon it and explained that no matter where he went now, I would be able to visit him in his dreams.

I watched as Drekekno left for the world beyond; and once he was out of my sight, I settled down contently in the cave; and thats when I noticed my shattered eggs from hundreds of years ago, had finally fallen apart, because I was no longer focused on them.

I had a new son.

And I was proud of him.

His name was Drekekno, and I could see it in his eyes. He was full of life and hope, and great things were destined for his future

----------


## Falcos

And Little Sun is beautiful too. Will be changing gender, as I realise I forgot to mention gender in my pitch (in any of my pitches so far, for that matter), but it's otherwise perfect. :)

Thank you so very kindly. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> I should also let you know that your earlier story about Madbloom has also sparked a character for a close friend of mine - a Water Genasi Feylock called Suntide. Are you willing to slot that in as well, for her? Sorry that I'm spamming you with requests.


Heh - so I immediately realized your friend's request for the Water Genasi Feylock had the same name I gave the Selkie in Madbloom's story.
So... I expanded on Suntide's origin (from that story) changing her to a Water Genasi; and explaining how she came to be.
Then at the end, tying it to Madbloom's story (although the two can operate separately, easily enough; but in the event you're in the same game; it was a very easy and logical tie in!)
As always feedback from you - and anything your friend has to say (good or bad, I thrive on it all!) - I would love to hear!
With this change - I sort of envisioned *Namorita* (pitter patter heart!) from Marvel Comics as I wrote this.
Enjoy!
==========================================
Shed been the most beautiful woman my father had ever seen.

My father a human named Samar Cloudmane had spent the early part of his years working at the docks of Waterdeep, until one day, a crew having suffered heavy losses at sea due to an unforeseen storm were looking to recruit crew members. Though my father lacked any actual sailing experience, his years as a young adult working the docks of Waterdeep had given him enough insight on the basics (and he may have even borrowed a story or two and claimed it as his own experience) that granted him a position as a crew member aboard the Waverider.

He quickly worked his way up. He had started by being a deckhand and cleaning the decks day in and day out under the blistering, and often unforgiving sun. Even during storms, he had been sent out to clean the decks. For a brief while after that, he had become the ships cook  until they realized what a horrible idea that was (my father was always a terrible cook). He was then promoted to boatswain, where he took on an assortment of duties and reported directly to the Quartermaster. He oversaw the gunners and Master Gunner, who reported directly to him. When the Quartermaster was tragically killed during an attack by pirates, my father took over as position of Quartermaster, and this is where he stayed, until the day he met my mother.

She had booked passage from a small island, her long, golden hair blowing perfectly in the wind. Her eyes were as blue as the ocean, and my father swore they even moved like tides of water. The trek to Waterdeep had been two weeks, with frequent stops for trades; and in that time my father developed a friendship which bloomed into a romance with the woman named Atoirmna. Just before arriving at Waterdeep a mysterious storm struck the Waverider. This time there had only been one casualty and that was Atoirmna. My father was devastated. When the battered ship reached Waterdeep, my father resigned and took up drinking. He worked solely to pay for his drinking debt.

One night, while blissfully intoxicated, a beautiful woman entered The Broken Barge, a tavern made to look like a turned over vessel, and saw my father. She approached him, a young infant in her hands. I am sorry I had to go, her voice was one that immediately snapped my father from his drunken stupor. He looked up, though his vision was blurry due to the intoxicating amount of alcohol he had consumed, there was no doubting that it was Atoirmna that was standing before him. He blinked several times wondering if he had drank so much that he was now hallucinating. 

How, had been the only words he could mutter, his blitzed mind becoming clearer by the second.

I am, she started to explain, her blue eyes awash in sadness, not of this world. I am a Genie from the Elemental Plane of Water. I have always been interested in the Mortal world and have made several visits to it. But never have I, she paused, shaking her head so her blond hair covered her eyes, covered her tears, never have I met someone like you. You care about me because of who I was not only for how I looked. Your heart cared for me for who I, she choked, pretended to be. After our nights shared together, I sensed the child I felt ashamed. You had given yourself to me so freely, so deeply, so passionately, for a person I had pretended to be. I lied to you and that was unbearable. I couldnt face you, so I used my control of the water, to create a storm, to allow me to be washed overboard. She took a deep breath, I thought I would be doing you a favor even as I returned to the Plane of Water, I used a scrying pool to keep an eye on you I kept waiting for you to get better to pull yourself free from this sadness and I began to realize you never would.

My father could hear her weeping now. I cannot stay with you, she looked down at the infant in her arms, but she can. Her name is Suntide. She is, she paused again, regaining her composure, our daughter.

My fathers eyes brimmed with tears as Atoirmna placed me in my fathers arms. Though my mother was forced to leave again, my father now had a piece of her with him always in me. My father raised me as if I were no different than any child; despite my light blue tuned skin and water like eyes. I had my mothers long, golden locks of hair, for which I was named after.

This is how my father told it to me; and told it to me often, still so in love with my mother, and so wonderfully proud of the woman I had grown up to become.

My father lived a wonderful life and showed me nothing but love for those eighteen years. He died, shortly after my eighteenth birthday of natural causes, with me at his side. Just before he passed, my mother, Atoirmna returned, but he had already lost conscious. But I feel like he knew she was there because he smiled one last time before taking his last breath.

I remained in Waterdeep for another year, working at the Broken Barge, earning wages as a waitress there, before taking to the road to see the world. I met a Nymph named The Dreamweaver, who took the time to teach me master the magic I had always felt coursing in my body.

One day, while lying on some rocks along the beach, I heard an unusual voice. Sitting up, I saw what appeared to be a humanoid turtle walking on two legs, speaking to himself. Curious, I approached and introduced myself. He in turn introduced himself as Madbloom. He was very interesting to speak with and when I returned to the Dreamweaver, I explained what I had seen. She had heard of this race known as Tortles, but had not seen one herself. (Which was amazing to me, because the Dreamweaver was several thousand years old). I had asked if she would like to meet Madbloom and she had said she did.

So the next day, I swam to the shore where I had last seen Madbloom, pleased to see he hadnt moved. Come meet the Dreamweaver, I smiled, leaning on a rock and glancing up playfully at Madbloom. Shes heard of your kind, but in all her years, has never seen one of you.

Well, Madbloom shrugged, I am not sure I am the best representation of my people. There are many who have traveled the world, seen more, have wonderful stories!

The Dreamweaver does not want to hear stories, I giggled. She just wants to meet one of you. I told her I knew one! A wonderfully nice Tortle, I told her! You wouldnt deny me? Make me appear as a liar to the Dreamweaver?

I mean, Madbloom sighed, no, I dont want to make you look like a liar, he had begun to say, finding an excuse to not go, but Suntide cut him off.

Shes really nice! I pulled herself up onto the rocks. My bare body glistened in the setting sun; living with the Nymph, clothing was something I had learned to discard from my human heritage. 

Yes, well, Madbloom looked away, I will never get used to that.

What? I looked down and realized my nude body had made him feel odd. But you do not wear clothes under your shell, right? Its just your shell you wear.

Yes, its just that, Madbloom thought about it. Suntide watched with intense curiosity before Madbloom finally shrugged. Youre right.

So you will go meet the Dreamweaver! I began to clap excitedly.

Wait! No! Thats not what I said! Madbloom began, but I had already dove into the ocean and swam away.

What have I gotten myself into? Itll be nice, Madbloom huffed, once I leave for the Pull of the Tide to be free of that crazy Selkie.

Are you ready? My voice startled him.

Madbloom screamed  or what passed for a scream from a Tortle  which sounded more like a squeaky door slowly creaking open.

I giggled as Madbloom shot me a knowing, scolding look.

I can hold my breath underwater, Madbloom began, just as I threw a small vial at him, that he remarkably managed to catch before it shattered on the jagged rocks at his feet. He held up the vial of blue liquid. Whats this?

Drink it! I smiled broadly.

You expect me to drink something a fey just hands me from the ocean? Madbloom eyed me again.

I returned his gaze, my beautiful smile never cracking.

Madblooms giant eyes fluttered. Fine. Fine. He muttered a series of words and sentences better not left heard by me, I suppose, and popped the top off of the vial and took a drink. Immediately his body felt energized as if he could run for days without needing to slow down.

I extended my hand and Madbloom took mine into his and in that moment, we were moving like a lightning bolt through the skies  piercing the darkest tides of the oceans  down deeper than Madbloom ever thought possible.

We came to a screeching halt before a large, aquatic cave. Several Mermen and Nixies patrolled the outside, some mounted on Hippocampus; magnificent aquatic animals with a torso of a horse, whose hooves were fins; and their lower body that of a great fish.

I whispered, Come, and Madbloom didnt even think to wonder how he could still hear me underwater. 

I led Madbloom by the hand, past several Mermen guards who eyed us as we swam by. Eventually we entered the large chamber with a golden seat, decorated in an assortment of sea treasure and shells. Upon it sat the most beautiful humanoid Madbloom had ever seen. She appeared to be an Elf, by the looks of her, with her thin frame, full eyes and pointed ears. But how could she be breathing underwater?

Shes a Nymph, I said, as if reading Madblooms mind. She is the Dreamweaver.

Adapt at being underwater for brief stints, Madbloom let his body sink to the floor where he could properly bow before her. The Dreamweaver smiled, You are honorable and humble, her voice sounded like a choir of angels. You feel the pull of the world beyond now, do you not?

The Pull of the Tide, Madbloom nodded, thats what my people call it. The tide pulls you out into the ocean of the world to swim in it, see it, and learn from it.

The world beyond is bleeding, the Dreamweaver said, the emphasis of her voice so sad, even Madbloom felt his own heart plummet. There is war; greed; savagery; brutality; murder; chaos; all of which has done one thing to so many especially the children

What is that? Madbloom raised his head.

Theyve lost their dreams, Dreamweaver replied. So many simply seek to survive the day, and lie in fear at night, with no time to sleep, no time to dream of a better life, or even a better world. What if you, on your travels during the pull of the tide, could help change that? Would you?

I would, Madbloom agreed, the idea that the world outside is full of such sadness, such a loss of hope I would want to change it. Especially for the children; the children need a reason to get up, to hope, to dream.

The Dreamweaver smiled. I could see it in your heart. Your kind always passing tales to their young so that your young can go forward, charged with the knowledge youve passed down. Let me show you the world, when theres nothing left, she touched Madblooms left hand and visions of a land, decimated by war, the soil drenched in blood, filled his eyes. Now let me show you how we can make it right, then she touched Madblooms right arm. The vision reversed itself, and the people spoke to one another, laughed, enjoyed each others company, and the once crimson fields were now rows of apple fields, ripe with hope.

You now have seen it, the dark, she held up her left hand, and the light, she showed her right hand. You now share a connection with me. There is one thing I failed to mention, my life force is tied to yours, so long as I live, you will age, very, very, very slowly.

Madbloom had returned to the surface and the Dreamweaver could see it in my eyes.

Youve learned all you can from me, child, she said, touching my forehead. Go on, little Suntide, see the world again. Find your destiny.

----------


## Great Dragon

@Tawmis: Awesome!

A little editing, and perfect.
Now in Ancient Realms

Check the beginning, and change "found my best" to "nest".

Also, I should have sent you Drekekno's link.
He's born a *Gold* Dragonwrought Kobold.

But, the scale link should be enough to make him a Warlock (think Fire & Ice)
With the new Dragon Patron I'm working on:




> Click tiny arrow


I'm did try and make Dragonwrought Kobolds a Race in 5e (Council of Wyrms) 

but people seem to have lost interest in helping me build stuff.

See *Monster Tweeking* in Homebrew.

Again, a very awesome job!

----------


## Falcos

I'll send the Suntide story on to my friend, I personally like it, but it's her opinion that really matters at this point.

So I do have to ask, though: Is Madbloom unaware that she's a Genasi, as opposed to a Selkie?

----------


## Tawmis

> @Tawmis: Awesome!
> A little editing, and perfect. Now in [URL=http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?591658-Ancient-Realms&p=24062467#post24062467]Ancient Realms[URL]
> Check the beginning, and change "found my best" to "nest".
> Also, I should have sent you Drekekno's link. He's born a *Gold* Dragonwrought Kobold.
> But, the scale link should be enough to make him a Warlock (think Fire & Ice)
> With the new Dragon Patron I'm working on: I'm did try and make Dragonwrought Kobolds a Race in 5e (Council of Wyrms) 
> but people seem to have lost interest in helping me build stuff.
> See *Monster Tweeking* in Homebrew.
> Again, a very awesome job!


If I wasn't behind in my own D&D campaign planning (I have a game this Saturday I do for seven people; with next to nothing planned so far...!) and then I do a monthly D&D group I DM for at work (that's due next week, with ZERO planned there) - I'd dip my fingers into try to help with builds; but I have zero experience with that type of stuff and probably do not have the mental capacity to even try to help (and be remotely useful!)

And for Drekekno - you could even change it that he comes up as a Gold Dragon link and that Silverstream recognizes it as one of the "Gold Dragons" bond that she would have been aligned with from the Dragonfall Wars; and taken him in similarly. (The Scale & Spell thing I mention was for the "Dream" spell since you'd mentioned it in the bio).




> I'll send the Suntide story on to my friend, I personally like it, but it's her opinion that really matters at this point.
> So I do have to ask, though: Is Madbloom unaware that she's a Genasi, as opposed to a Selkie?


I am eager to hear her opinion!
As for Madbloom; if the two characters are in the same campaign/game, you could change Madbloom's background that Suntide is a Water Genasi, rather than a Selkie.

I only made Suntide a Water Gensai in her version; because the character name she picked is the same one I had used for Madbloom (I am not sure if she intended that?)
Assuming she did - I wrote the character as a Water Gensai rather than a Selkie in her version (since she wanted a "Suntide" Water Gensai)....

If they're not actually tied together, then Madbloom's could continue to be a Selkie.
(Funny note, Selkie's aren't an official thing in 5e... yet... I remember then in 2ndE... I don't recall if they made it to 3.0/3.5 D&D).
It was just the first Water Fey I could think of when writing Madbloom's that wasn't "a mermaid/merwoman" (wanted something different). And then I remembered Selkies.
As I was originally writing Madbloom's it was going to be the Selkie that was the Fey connection; until I remembered Nymphs - and thought, they're even MORE exotic - so that will be Madbloom's Fey connection instead, and the Selkie will just be his friend.

But yeah; if you're playing in the same game, just change Madbloom's "Suntide" friend to a Water Gensai rather than a Selkie.

----------


## Tawmis

> Ooh boy, can we request multiple at one? I've got a bunch of proto-ideas that I want written up.
> But for now, my first one:
> Tortle Druid of Dreams, named Madbloom. Really, really old, cranky, has plants growing on shell because is so old.
> Thank you in advance!


Slight revision to turn Suntide into a Water Gensai...

==================================================  ==========
Come meet the Dreamweaver she said, Madbloom, a Tortle strolling down the path sighed. Shes really nice, she said! Tortle stopped and shook his fist. Oh, she was nice all right! Nice and tricky!

Tortles like Madbloom were intelligent, turtle-like humanoids who walked on two feet, capable of making and using weapons. All Tortles felt the sense of The Pull of the Tide which was an urge to go about and explore the world far and wide, and return perhaps, months or even many years after leaving their homes, with stories of what theyd learned. It was when Madbloom had felt The Pull of the Tide that a Water Gensai  a water fey that had some connection to the Plane of Water  had come to him. Her name, according to her, was Suntide. She was beautiful, with her large blue eyes, and hair as golden as the sunset, for which she had been named

Come meet the Dreamweaver, Suntide smiled, leaning on a rock and glancing up playfully at Madbloom. Shes heard of your kind, but in all her years, has never seen one of you.

Well, Madbloom shrugged, I am not sure I am the best representation of my people. There are many who have traveled the world, seen more, have wonderful stories!

The Dreamweaver does not want to hear stories, Suntide giggled. She just wants to meet one of you. I told her I knew one! A wonderfully nice Tortle, I told her! You wouldnt deny me? Make me appear as a liar to the Dreamweaver?

I mean, Madbloom sighed, no, I dont want to make you look like a liar, he had begun to say, finding an excuse to not go, but Suntide cut him off.

Shes really nice! Suntide pulled herself up onto the rocks. Her bare body glistened in the setting sun. 

Yes, well, Madbloom looked away, I will never get used to that.

What? she looked down and realized her nude body had made him feel odd. But you do not wear clothes under your shell, right? Its just your shell you wear.

Yes, its just that, Madbloom thought about it. Suntide watched with intense curiosity before Madbloom finally shrugged. Youre right.

So you will go meet the Dreamweaver! Suntide began to clap excitedly.

Wait! No! Thats not what I said! Madbloom began, but Suntide had already dived into the ocean and swam away.

What have I gotten myself into? Itll be nice, Madbloom huffed, once I leave for the Pull of the Tide to be free of that crazy Water Gensai.

Are you ready? Suntides voice was directly behind him.

Madbloom screamed  or what passed for a scream from a Tortle  which sounded more like a squeaky door slowly creaking open.

Suntide giggled as Madbloom shot her a knowing, scolding look.

I can hold my breath underwater, Madbloom began, just then Suntide threw a small vial at him, that he remarkably managed to catch before it shattered on the jagged rocks at his feet. He held up the vial of blue liquid. Whats this?

Drink it! Suntide smiled broadly.

You expect me to drink something a fey just hands me from the ocean? Madbloom eyed her again.

She returned his gaze, her beautiful smile never cracking.

Madblooms giant eyes fluttered. Fine. Fine. He muttered a series of words and sentences better not left heard by Suntide and popped the top off of the vial and took a drink. Immediately his body felt energized as if he could run for days without needing to slow down.

Suntide extended her hand and Madbloom took hers into his and in that moment, they were moving like a lightning bolt through the skies  piercing the darkest tides of the oceans  down deeper than Madbloom ever thought possible. 

They came to a screeching halt before a large, aquatic cave. Several Mermen and Nixies patrolled the outside, some mounted on Hippocampus; magnificent aquatic animals with a torso of a horse, whose hooves were fins; and their lower body that of a great fish. 

Suntide whispered, Come, and Madbloom didnt even think to wonder how he could still hear her underwater. She led Madbloom by the hand, past several Mermen guards who eyed them as they swam by, hands on their weapons. Eventually they entered a large chamber with a golden seat, decorated in an assortment of sea treasure and shells. Upon it sat the most beautiful humanoid Madbloom had ever seen. She appeared to be an Elf, by the looks of her, with her thin frame, full eyes and pointed ears. But how could she be breathing underwater?

Shes a Nymph, Suntide said, as if reading Madblooms mind. She is the Dreamweaver.

Adapt at being underwater for brief stints, Madbloom let his body sink to the floor where he could properly bow before her. The Dreamweaver smiled, You are honorable and humble, her voice sounded like a choir of angels. You feel the pull of the world beyond now, do you not?

The Pull of the Tide, Madbloom nodded, thats what my people call it. The tide pulls you out into the ocean of the world to swim in it, see it, and learn from it.

The world beyond is bleeding, the Dreamweaver said, the emphasis of her voice so sad, even Madbloom felt his own heart plummet. There is war; greed; savagery; brutality; murder; chaos; all of which has done one thing to so many especially the children

What is that? Madbloom raised his head.

Theyve lost their dreams, Dreamweaver replied. So many simply seek to survive the day, and lie in fear at night, with no time to sleep, no time to dream of a better life, or even a better world. What if you, on your travels during the pull of the tide, could help change that? Would you?

I would, Madbloom agreed, the idea that the world outside is full of such sadness, such a loss of hope I would want to change it. Especially for the children; the children need a reason to get up, to hope, to dream.

The Dreamweaver smiled. I could see it in your heart. Your kind always passing tales to their young so that your young can go forward, charged with the knowledge youve passed down. Let me show you the world, when theres nothing left, she touched Madblooms left hand and visions of a land, decimated by war, the soil drenched in blood, filled his eyes. Now let me show you how we can make it right, then she touched Madblooms right arm. The vision reversed itself, and the people spoke to one another, laughed, enjoyed each others company, and the once crimson fields were now rows of apple fields, ripe with hope.

You now have seen it, the dark, she held up her left hand, and the light, she showed her right hand. You now share a connection with me. There is one thing I failed to mention, my life force is tied to yours, so long as I live, you will age, very, very, very slowly.

That was over two hundred years ago.

Madbloom has seen generations of Tortles come and go, though having none of his own (suspecting that the Fey Magic he was tied to had something to do with that). He enjoyed his life at first, spreading cheer and love, but as he continued to age, seeing generations die when he was barely aging had begun to wear on him. He was well beyond old for a Tortle, so much so that plants now grew on his shell and a hummingbird (which he tried to say he disliked) named Dart had made a nest on his shell. It would leave for weeks on end, but Dart always found her way back to Madbloom. He even wondered if it was somehow Suntide

----------


## Jaryn

You know what we don't have a huge amount of here? Clerics. So with that in mind...

(Please don't prioritise this one over people who need help with a 'live' character - I'm doing this purely for the stories and because I really enjoy creating characters!)

Human cleric of Lathander (light domain), cloistered scholar

Notable skills: Medicine, History, Religion

Notes: Quiet and bookish, happiest when serving in the temple library although did also do required stints in the infirmary. Lathander has other plans though - for him to go out and bring hope to those in despair, to stand against the undead and bring light to the dark corners of the world. He is possessed of a quiet faith, although sometimes wonders why he's the one adventuring rather than some of the more physically strong or charismatic brethren he used to know. Many people joke about how he should have been a cleric of Oghma upon meeting him, which he takes with good grace but is privately getting a little tired of.

----------


## Madhatter88

Hey there! I really admire your work and would like to queue up a story about Jafar, a knowledge hungry rock gnome wizard. His parents were clerics, but he wants to heal with his own magic, not some god's. School of Transmutation, a Desert setting, a smoke mephit and someting else?

----------


## Falcos

Alright, got a bit of an exotic one for you this time:

An Aetherborn (extremely short-lived creature made by an accident of magic, from Plane Shift: Kaladesh) that was accidentally pulled into the world by a Planar Ranger, now is a Celestial Warlock. I want to really encapsulate their racial hedonism, short-lived aspect, and find a good patron for them, I was thinking something phoenix-thematic. Do you think you can help with this one? If it's too exotic, that's alright.

Continue being your wonderful self. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> You know what we don't have a huge amount of here? Clerics. So with that in mind...
> (Please don't prioritise this one over people who need help with a 'live' character - I'm doing this purely for the stories and because I really enjoy creating characters!)
> Human cleric of Lathander (light domain), cloistered scholar
> Notable skills: Medicine, History, Religion
> Notes: Quiet and bookish, happiest when serving in the temple library although did also do required stints in the infirmary. Lathander has other plans though - for him to go out and bring hope to those in despair, to stand against the undead and bring light to the dark corners of the world. He is possessed of a quiet faith, although sometimes wonders why he's the one adventuring rather than some of the more physically strong or charismatic brethren he used to know. Many people joke about how he should have been a cleric of Oghma upon meeting him, which he takes with good grace but is privately getting a little tired of.


I believe I am all caught up, so this would be next.
I've given up writing at work like I was able to do before... Work is completely hectic at the moment. (Lunch? What is this thing called Lunch I used to have? That's a distant memory...)
So unless I can squeeze some time in during work (lunch, if I manage to get one!) - they may need to wait until tonight. (Which is a bummer, as being able to be creative at work helps me get through the day...)




> Hey there! I really admire your work and would like to queue up a story about Jafar, a knowledge hungry rock gnome wizard. His parents were clerics, but he wants to heal with his own magic, not some god's. School of Transmutation, a Desert setting, a smoke mephit and someting else?


I'd be happy to take a shot at this!




> Alright, got a bit of an exotic one for you this time:
> An Aetherborn (extremely short-lived creature made by an accident of magic, from Plane Shift: Kaladesh) that was accidentally pulled into the world by a Planar Ranger, now is a Celestial Warlock. I want to really encapsulate their racial hedonism, short-lived aspect, and find a good patron for them, I was thinking something phoenix-thematic. Do you think you can help with this one? If it's too exotic, that's alright.
> Continue being your wonderful self. :)


I've never heard of Aetherborn... so I had to google it just now... so it's a MTG thing? (I've only ever played once...)
But I found this: http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/aetherborn-kaladesh
Which I can use as a reference to understand that whole thing... and use as a springboard to come up with something!
The reason I started this thread was to help people with character backgrounds - and also to challenge myself! So I wholeheartedly accept the challenge - and hope, despite not being familiar, I can give you something you enjoy, and even better, something you can use.

----------


## Falcos

Let me help! https://media.wizards.com/2017/downl...t_Kaladesh.pdf

Free Wizards PDF containing Aetherborn. :D

----------


## Tawmis

> You know what we don't have a huge amount of here? Clerics. So with that in mind...
> (Please don't prioritise this one over people who need help with a 'live' character - I'm doing this purely for the stories and because I really enjoy creating characters!)
> Human cleric of Lathander (light domain), cloistered scholar
> Notable skills: Medicine, History, Religion
> Notes: Quiet and bookish, happiest when serving in the temple library although did also do required stints in the infirmary. Lathander has other plans though - for him to go out and bring hope to those in despair, to stand against the undead and bring light to the dark corners of the world. He is possessed of a quiet faith, although sometimes wonders why he's the one adventuring rather than some of the more physically strong or charismatic brethren he used to know. Many people joke about how he should have been a cleric of Oghma upon meeting him, which he takes with good grace but is privately getting a little tired of.


I think I managed to hit all the points you were asking for; and found a way to develop the character's insight into life.
Also how certain events shaped his life!
A mystery lies in a photo seen in a book and a girl who he saw... strings for the DM to play with if they wanted to!
As always, I appreciate feedback!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =========

Tourn Lightstorm came from a long line of family members who faithfully served as Priests of Lathander known as Dawnbringers. Tourn himself was merely considered what was affectionately known as The Awakened.  The Awakened were those that faithfully served Lathander but had not done much to spread the word of their god.

Tourn had done some time in the infirmary helping out where he could; tending to the wounds of others, delivering bad news to family members of the deceased. It was during one such time where he had to deliver the news to a wife and her daughter that her husband had died at the hands of a roving band of Orcs known as The Red Eye. They had ambushed the wagon and her husband stood his ground, though he was only a farmer himself, so that a young woman could escape capture from the Orcs. He had given his life for another which was an extremely honorable way to perish; but the sadness Tourn had seen in the daughters eyes ripped his soul in half, each tear that fell from her eyes, siphoning his soul further and further away.

Tourn had always been obsessed with Religion because that is what his family brought him up to focus on. His mother, Neenuh Lightstorm, was a teacher in the city, so she encouraged him to study history; explaining that the mistakes of the past can often prevent them in the present. She also encouraged him, through his study of history, to embrace the diversity of history; to understand not only human history, but to read up on Dwarves, Gnomes, Halflings, and yes, even the Elves, despite their often superior attitude. Understanding the history and cultures of others would allow Tourn to better interact with them; but the notion of interacting with anyone did not sit well with him. 

But Tourn could not shake the look on the young girls face; her tears streaking down her rounded cheeks, knowing she would never see her father again. Tourn began to take his interest in medicine much more seriously now, just so he might have the knowledge to save someones life and send them home, rather than to the heavens.

Many had seen him in the Great Library that they wondered if he might not be secretly following Oghma, the God of Knowledge, rather than the God of Rebirth. He tolerated the jokes from his family who would tease him, because as soon as he had finished eating, he would rush to his room to continue his studying or go to the Great Library where he would stay until early hours of the morning.

By the age of sixteen Tourn had read a history book that changed his life; passages which included artist depictions in a book, written anonymously simply titled Against the Undead. The mysterious tome was written by an unnamed wizard from the Dalelands that appeared after the mage had met their demise; appearing in Great Libraries such as the Sword Coast and Waterdeep. The tome detailed the wizards encounters with the undead, including passages speaking with survivors. The wizard had used magic to capture moments physically upon the page; inserting graphic, sometimes gruesome photos on the pages of the book. In one of the pictures hed seen a young girl; almost identical to the one who had torn his soul apart when he had delivered the news of her fathers passing. His finger ran over the photo, awestruck at the uncanny resemblance between the two. 

Tourn heard his mother step inside his room. You look as if youve seen a ghost, she said with a smile. Are you feeling well? She placed her hand on his forehead.

Tourn smiled, I feel fine mother, thank you, he replied as closing the book. I think I want to go out and see the world, he finally said.

You mean, outside the city walls to the farms and back? Tourns mother asked, her soft brown eyes looking at him quizzically. Hed never been one for going outside unless it was to the Great Library or the Cathedral. 

No, Tourn answered, running his hand along the cover of the history book. I mean, adventuring, for lack of a better word.

Tourns mother sat down shocked. Adventuring? Why? What can you get out there that you cant get here?

Tourn shrugged, Everyone I know already knows the beauty of Lathander. There is an entire world out there that has been ravished by war, seen loss, seen death; theyve lost their way, lost their hope, lost their faith. I want to do what Lathander would expect of me; I want to find the lost, the broken, and the hopeless and restore their faith and show them the light.

Neenuhs eyes brimmed with tears as she put her hands on her mouth to prevent her from bursting into an uncontrollable fit of tears. You have your fathers spirit, she said, thinking of her deceased husband. He is watching and smiling right now.

She stood and hugged her son. Be the storm that brings light to the world

----------


## Great Dragon

> @Tawmis: Thanks again!


*****(Bronze) Dragonborn (m) Vengeance Paladin of Bahamut. 
(Self)Convinced that Tiamat and her Spawn must be destroyed....

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey there! I really admire your work and would like to queue up a story about Jafar, a knowledge hungry rock gnome wizard. His parents were clerics, but he wants to heal with his own magic, not some god's. School of Transmutation, a Desert setting, a smoke mephit and someting else?


Hey! So this was kind of a fun one to write!
You had mentioned wanting a Smoke Mephit involved...
And I did just that - but perhaps not how you probably had envisioned...?
But I felt like it was a fun chance to do something different with a Smoke Mephit... and how it would directly impact why Jafar is off questing!
Please let me know your thoughts!
I thrive on feedback - whether you like it or not!
(If you don't like it, I'd love to hear why - not just "I hate it!" LOL)
If you don't like it, please let me know and I can always try to write something closer to what you want!
In the meantime, enjoy!
==================================================  ===
Jafar Fizzlepoptart heaved a deep sigh as he sat on the jagged rock.

The warm desert sun was bearing down on his forehead. His cool, ice blue eyes looked out at the jagged terrain in front of him known as The Plain of Standing Stones.

A charcoal, black, misty figure sat next to him, mimicking his gesture, as he placed his elbows on his knees and his face in his palm. The musky dark figure that seemed to be composed of smoke, with large wings, and an even larger nose continuously cast side glances at Jafar to ensure he was properly imitating him.

They still havent forgiven me, Jafar said, emphasizing the word still. 

Two weeks ago, Jafars mentor, Baboum Ticklespider had captured a Smoke Mephit, which were fairly common around the sundered ground of The Plain of Standing Stones. Baboum was going to show his students the art of Transmutation by converting the Smoke Mephit into pure gold, something that would have naturally killed the Smoke Mephit.

Jafar had not intended to do what happened next. There was going to be a test about Transmutation and Jafar, though he had studied quite a bit, was feeling a bit uncertain. He had snuck back into the classroom at night with the intention of glancing at the test questions. However, what had happened, he had managed to knock over the glass sphere that held the Smoke Mephit which shattered on the ground and had let it escape.

Baboum would have never found out what happened had it not been for Jafars own parents.

Jafar had quickly run away after the glass shattered and returned home. He went to his room and collapsed on his bed, now terribly concerned about the upcoming test, as well as getting in trouble for accidentally letting the Smoke Mephit escape.

When he awoke, he was surprised to see a pair of soulless black eyes staring directly at him, only inches away from his face. It was the Smoke Mephit! Jafar had unintentionally let out a scream, which brought his parents running into his room  and thats when they saw the Smoke Mephit too and began yelling! The Smoke Mephit quickly made its escape.

Jafars parents, who had spent six years trying to convince him to drop the notion of becoming a wizard, and follow the same religious path that they had, now believed that their son was communicating with dark spirits, since Smoke Mephits were known to be evil. His parents immediately marched over to Baboums home and began accusing him of turning their children to make deals with shadows. When Baboum had asked for clarification, they explained that they saw a Smoke Mephit in their sons room. Jafar had come running up next, confessed to trying to peak at the test answers and accidentally freeing the Smoke Mephit that had been captured in the Wizardry Class and believed the Smoke Mephit in his room had been the same one.

Jafar was expelled from the class.

That was two weeks ago and Jafar began to realize that the Smoke Mephit from the classroom was now randomly following him, appearing at times when he was alone, often when he was depressed about having been expelled from the class. The Smoke Mephit seemed to mimic his every gesture; copy the way he sat, moved, gestured. Jafar often took the time to confess his feelings of frustration to the Smoke Mephit even though he knew that the creature could not understand or reply; but it had been very therapeutic for him.

With him expelled from the Wizardry class, his parents had returned  more so than ever to save his soul  to convince him to follow in their footsteps and embrace the light of Garl Glittergold. 

Still sitting on the jagged rock, Jafars eyes peered out into the plains and the desert of Anauroch. He suddenly stood up and began walking with the Smoke Mephit behind him following; its black smoky wings fluttering.

There was an entire world out there to discover; an entire world full of magic.

The Smoke Mephit followed Jafar all the way to the edge of the Plains of Standing Stones and stopped and watched as Jafar continued on, pressing his way through Anauroch. It had taken three days and there were times where Jafar had considered this was the worse idea ever when he grew hungry and thirsty, but once he reached the Greycloak Hills there was grass and fields of water to help. A passing wagon had picked him up and offered him a ride to Trielta Hills, which had been a small settlement of scattered gnomes and halflings.

Jafar would start his life anew and become the greatest wizard this world had known.

----------


## Jaryn

> Snip


Another highly enjoyable story. I liked the mystery, and appreciated the subtlety of the faith elements - much more intriguing than having a god say "do this" in a loud voice.

----------


## AH0098

*Spoiler*
Show




> First one done!
> I enjoyed writing this one... It's funny you had a Bladesinger... I was just posting about a friend who played an Elven Bladesinger in 2nd Edition.
> Since you didn't know if you wanted to go Sun Elf or Moon Elf, I went with Sun Elf... mostly because that provided me more of a challenge.
> Moon Elves apparently tend to be the more Common Elf... So I wanted to challenge myself.
> If in the end you want to go Moon Elf, let me know, and with some tweaks I can rewrite it.
> Hopefully you enjoy!
> Please, as always, leave feedback!
> ================================================
> The Children of Corellon; thats what we called ourselves. 
> ...





*Spoiler*
Show




> This is the second time someone has asked me to write a Ghostwise Halfling... they're interesting because they're so reclusive...
> So finding a reason to adventure to "the land beyond the woods" always, to me, has to be a strong, compelling reason...
> And being a Druid... naturally, the use of Treants (if you've seen me and Druids on here, Treants are a thing I enjoy using)...
> So a Treant becomes a reason to go out and adventure...
> Side note, look at the Treant's name when you get there - and reverse it. Had some fun with that.
> As always, please give me any and all feedback! What you like, what you loved, what you thought was all right, and what you hated!
> Enjoy!
> ========================================
> The Emerald Enclave was always thought to be composed of druids, because of the emblem.
> ...





Both are Awesome!  One small critique would be on an Elf's age, then tend to age slower than humans and started adventuring around 90 years of age at the youngest.  Well at least in previous editions that is.  But completely amazing.

I have two more if you're still interested, I hope you'll have fun with them, I think you'll like.

1st
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Carmyar Aldaron
Race: Moon Elf
Gender: Male
Class: Fighter
Background: City guard
Personality: I am kind to the innocent and I hate bullies.  I care for my friends and doing what is right.
Ideals: The weak must be guarded. The light must be protected against the dark.  There is beauty in all things in life.  My first thought is usually the right one, regardless of what anyone else thinks.
Bonds: My sister is everything to me.
Flaws:. I'm quick to make decisions and can be uncharacteristic of an Elf and I don't like to take long to thing about things.
Notes: His best friend growing up was his sister Sylfiel.  He went to train in melee combat and chose to serve in the city guard of Silverymoon, against his parents' wishes.  He and his sister are the youngest siblings out of four children.  A large family by Elf standards.  He can be brash at times and weilds a Greatsword, not a typical Elf weapon.



2nd
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Sylfel Aldaron
Race: Moon Elf
Gender: Female
Class: Wild Magic Sorcerress
Background: Noble
Personality: I love to explore new things.  I am curious about all things in life and magic.  I am slow to start talking, but once I do I am the life of the party.
Ideals: You must enjoy life in order to fully experience it.
Bonds: My brother Carmyar is my life.
Flaws:. I can't resist understanding something magical
Notes: She was studying arcane magic in Silverymoon, but a magical accident happened when her wild magic manifested.  She was spirited away by her twin brother immediately after the accident and now they adventure together.

----------


## Tawmis

> Alright, got a bit of an exotic one for you this time:
> An Aetherborn (extremely short-lived creature made by an accident of magic, from Plane Shift: Kaladesh) that was accidentally pulled into the world by a Planar Ranger, now is a Celestial Warlock. I want to really encapsulate their racial hedonism, short-lived aspect, and find a good patron for them, I was thinking something phoenix-thematic. Do you think you can help with this one? If it's too exotic, that's alright. Continue being your wonderful self. :)


Knowing NOTHING about Magic The Gathering, or the Aetherborn, or their entire world and how it was all set up...
Made this one of the most challenging ones to date. The PDF you linked was VERY useful; and I borrowed from things said in there to put it into the story (not only for myself) but for anyone else who might not be familiar. I wanted to explain that world (for as much as I managed to understand it from the PDF). I didn't start my "Writing Clock" until I finished reading the PDF to begin writing this background.
That said, because it was SUCH a challenge, I really, really loved doing it. I wanted to see if I could write something I was COMPLETELY unfamiliar with and make it ... make sense!
And then being able to do a little nod to some other backgrounds (Bar'garius)... AND find a way to tie in a PHOENIX ... AND explain how you become a Celestial Warlock...
It was a rough journey not knowing what I was writing and wondering if it was going to come out...
But I'll be damned if I didn't enjoy it, and actually, kind of like how it came out...
Hope it works for you - please be honest if you don't like it! I'd love constructive criticism if that's the case!
Or if you like it - please tell me too!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ====
When all you are given in this thing called life is a fleeting moment, there is no time to worry about the past or even the future. The past has already happened and cannot be changed while the future may not exist beyond this moment; the present; the now.

I am what they call Aetherborn; alive, for lack of a better word, due to the Aether refinement process. If you find yourself asking what Aether is, allow me to elaborate. Aether is a form of volatile magical energy that fills the space between the various planes of existence; seeping its way into where I was born, Kaladesh.

An inventor by the name of Avaati Vya developed a way to refine this chaotic energy called Aether into a form of very potent and safe fuel.

One day I did not exist then the next moment, I did and immediately could sense my own self being torn apart; the Aether that composed my body disintegrating to return back to the heavens and repeat the cycle of being refined once more. Though we possess humanoid characteristics; we do not need to eat, sleep, and have no sexual characteristics.

Now, because I said we do not eat, sleep or have any sexual characteristics, does not mean we dont enjoy them. Our lives as I said are fleetingly short but rather than be sad about it, we tend to find as much enjoyment as we can out of every second of every moment.

I just happen to be returning from one of those moments of hedonism; a local brothel run by the Renegades (but make no mistake, gets plenty of visits from Consulates). It was here where I enjoyed the restless company of both male and females, since I have no gender of my own; I simply embrace the pleasure brought by both. Part of that hedonism is the drug called Bio-Aether. Its essentially what Avaati Vya did to make Aether fuel, but more compressed; and when released, deeply inhaled which heightens the bodys sensitivity to everything where even the most gentle whisper was sheer ecstasy throughout the entire body.

I was cutting through the same alleyway I always did when someone collided into me just as I rounded the corner, sending me flying backwards. 

I remember falling.

And falling.

And falling.

Then the impact of ground.

Hot, coarse sand.

How? I was in the middle of the city? There was no sand for miles?

That was my thought just before the wind was knocked out of me, or the equivalent for an Aetherborn and I lost consciousness.

I opened my eyes and gasped as I sat up. Nothing looked familiar. As I slowly lifted myself to my feet and tried to get my barring I began to notice the sky looked vastly different; even the air  the air itself tasted different. I looked at my hands and waited to see waited waited The energy the Aether it wasnt seeping off of me. I looked around again, more confused than ever.

My state of mind had been in a drastically altered state from the Bio-Aether drug I had inhaled; tracing my memory back was nearly impossible. I sat on the hot ground, in the middle of this barren wasteland and tried to find myself. I peered inside of my mind, moving through the mist and haze; the bodies tangled together, the passion, the contact, the experience; I moved forward, down the stairs, walking; hood over my head, covering my eyes; I kept walking; walking; the alleyway, the gear-cat; kept walking, rounded the corner; a man, dressed in green leathers, a sword in his hand, shouted a name, Bargarius! Then there was a flash of light behind me; a portal? The man collided into me; sending us both falling.

I wandered for days, watching the searing sun rise and set. I couldnt tell if I was walking in circles in this wasteland; at times I could have sworn I was walking over my own tracks from just hours ago. Everything about this place was distorting and confusing. Wandering aimlessly was nothing short of Hades, when all I knew was constant pleasure. I was wasting precious moments of my life.

I do not need to eat or drink but the suns relentless heat can have a bearing on my mental stability. I say that because suddenly the sun moved out of the sky and began to speak to me.

You are not from this Plane, the voice said, the sphere of fire spinning in circles in front of me.

Where am I, I asked the sun.

You are on Faerûn, Stranger in a Strangerland, the fiery sun replied. Where do you hail from, stranger?

I am from Kaladesh, from a town just outside of Ghirapur, I replied.

I sense that before you came here you were dying, the sun noted aloud.

I was, I confessed, but that is the way of the Aetherborn. Our lives are short.

And now, cut from your world, that which had made you, and had been killing you, has been cut, the mysterious sun observed. 

It would seem so, I nodded.

You were reborn, the sun seemed amused, in fire. The sun suddenly burst and took the form of an enormous fiery bird in the sky. I am a Phoenix.  I symbolize Rebirth, such as what you have experienced. It would seem, at one time, you were forged in this Aether that I sense at the edge of your mind; a form of magic that birthed you and began destroying you. What if I offered to bind you to my magic, where you would not wither, but rather, continue to be strengthened and reborn anew here in Faerûn?

At what price to me, I asked.

Only that you will bind your magic with mine, and become my weapon on this mortal plane, the Phoenix replied.

The fiery bird continued to watch me as I pondered this before sighing, I accept your offer.

The Phoenix changed into a massive arrow and seemed to pierce my body, once again, sending me into blackness. When I awoke, I was on the edge of the desert wasteland, near a wonderful lake. Apparently, for having touched the corner of my mind, the Phoenix did not realize I do not need water. However, bathing in the cool, refreshing spring felt nice.

As I dried myself off, I could feel it in my body; it was energized with energy and magic like Id never felt before.

I had been reborn.

----------


## Tawmis

> Your PM folder is full.


Yeah, it's all the PM's I send to people to let them know their background is done and a link to it.
I *asked about mailbox increase here* and one of the administrators said it was a good idea... but wasn't sure of the impact on resources.




> Dragonborn (m) Vengeance Paladin of Bahamut. (Self)Convinced that Tiamat and her Spawn must be destroyed....


Hah! So I don't make an error like I did with the Kobold Dragonwrought - what color of Dragonborn are we talking here?




> Another highly enjoyable story. I liked the mystery, and appreciated the subtlety of the faith elements - much more intriguing than having a god say "do this" in a loud voice.


Thank you! Yeah, I've used the "Thou God Hath Spoken! Thou Shalt Do It!" too many times myself; this time, with the character being such a "home body" - I thought something like that would be too over the top for the character. I wanted this to be the character's choice; as a sign of growth for the character.




> Both are Awesome!  One small critique would be on an Elf's age, then tend to age slower than humans and started adventuring around 90 years of age at the youngest.  Well at least in previous editions that is.  But completely amazing.


URK! I do need to make that more clear. So out of habit, I always write from the perspective of "human age" when I write someone's background - especially when dealing with Elves (and even Dwarves). Because I've seen their "ages" vary - you have Tolkien elves who live for THOUSANDS of years (Elrond was something like 6,000 years old), then you have some where Elves at 500 are old; some where 200 is old... so I tend to write the "years" of a character in human years, so the person can change the years according to how it fits their campaign. I should have made that clear somewhere.




> I have two more if you're still interested, I hope you'll have fun with them, I think you'll like.


Consider them added to the list!

----------


## Falcos

I absolutely love it, but do you mind if I ask for one modification to it? 

I like the Aetherborn being on a sharp time limit, and that aspect not being removed by my patron. Should I just chop those lines out, or do you think it befits the story better to rewrite that aspect to something?

----------


## Tawmis

> I absolutely love it, but do you mind if I ask for one modification to it? 
> I like the Aetherborn being on a sharp time limit, and that aspect not being removed by my patron. Should I just chop those lines out, or do you think it befits the story better to rewrite that aspect to something?


This is your character! Do what you want! I was just thinking of "extending" the short life, because if you're playing D&D with this as a character... (granted every adventurer's life is potentially cut short), but you're on a ticking time bomb limit - just by "breathing." (Again, as Iron Maiden once said; as soon as we're born we're dying... But you know what I mean!) Aging quickly to your demise might be rough since you might only get a few sessions in (since from what I read, they can live a few months or a few years!)

*That said, you can always make a small change to the end like:*
===========================================

You were reborn, the sun seemed amused, in fire. The sun suddenly burst and took the form of an enormous fiery bird in the sky. I am a Phoenix. I symbolize Rebirth, such as what you have experienced. It would seem, at one time, you were forged in this Aether that I sense at the edge of your mind; a form of magic that birthed you and began destroying you. What if I offered to bind you to my magic, I can not stop you from withering away; but I may be able to grant you a rebirth when the time comes...

At what price to me, I asked.

Only that you will bind your magic with mine, and become my weapon on this mortal plane, the Phoenix replied.

The fiery bird continued to watch me as I pondered this before sighing, I accept your offer.

The Phoenix changed into a massive arrow and seemed to pierce my body, once again, sending me into blackness. When I awoke, I was on the edge of the desert wasteland, near a wonderful lake. Apparently, for having touched the corner of my mind, the Phoenix did not realize I do not need water. However, bathing in the cool, refreshing spring felt nice.

As I dried myself off, I could feel it in my body; it was energized with energy and magic like Id never felt before.

I was already reborn into something new... something different... and wondered what pleasures I might experience in this new place... before my time was done.

----------


## Falcos

Excellent, beautiful, I love it.

Thank you for branching out and doing something slightly more exotic. :)

I will give you a reprieve from my constant character stream now, but rest assured, I have more waiting in the wings once other people have had more of a chance to partake of your services. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Excellent, beautiful, I love it.
> Thank you for branching out and doing something slightly more exotic. :)
> I will give you a reprieve from my constant character stream now, but rest assured, I have more waiting in the wings once other people have had more of a chance to partake of your services. :)


I enjoyed the challenge of writing an unknown for me! Thank you for allowing me to spread my wings!
And by all means, throw down some more characters!
(It might Sunday before I get to the next batch because this Saturday I am DMing my game! So ill prepared for it...!)

----------


## Tawmis

I was telling someone else I know (on another forum) about this thread...
And I've been posting what I write on here over to the other forum to share there... And they challenged me to one, that I figured I'd share here.
One thing some here may not know is, I am personally close to the whole support Down Syndrome.
A very, very, good friend of mine had a son who was born with Down Syndrome, and they're such remarkable parents.
He's not always easy to deal with but they never, ever, ever, ever stop loving him.
He means so much to them, and so much to me.
I am (or have been for several years now) writing a story that I am dedicating to him.
Anyway, this friend on the other forum made a Paladin with 5 INT...
And I took this chance to basically write up a character with a mental disability and how he over comes it...





> My character's name is Bob the Not-So-Brilliant Paladin. :P He's a 1st-level Paladin (duh), and his stats:
> 
> STR 16
> DEX 10
> CON 12
> WIS 11
> INT 5
> CHA 18
> 
> ...


That said... I took it as a serious character write up... and took some opportunities to make a message out of it...
There's an (easy?) reference somewhere to C.S. Lewis if you look closely enough early on...
That said, enjoy!
===================================

Life had not been easy for the Parentore family.

By no stretch of the imagination were they a rich family; but they had always managed to get by financially. Once a wealthy family, when Elleena discovered she was pregnant, she and her husband Kip sold their belongings and gathered all of their money and set sail aboard The Dawn Runner for Waterdeep in hopes of providing their son a better life where he could get an education that would teach him more than just being the next generation of farmers in the Parentore family tree.

The first complication came when while aboard the Dawn Runner, Elleena suddenly and unexpectedly went into labor two months sooner than she should have. Though the birth had been touch and go throughout the two nights she was in labor, she eventually gave birth to a young boy.

Neither Elleena nor her husband, Kip, had sat down to really think of a name, believing they still had two more months to decide on names for a boy or a girl. They though that they would be settled in Waterdeep thinking about this; but Waterdeep was still one weeks travel away.

The Captain of the Dawn Runner explained that he had seen many women (often with men) who had given birth aboard his ship, because they were fleeing from families that did not support their love, and that it was common, when no name was given to simply call the child Bob which stood for Born on Boat.

Their ill fortune did not stop with Bobs early birth; just one day before arriving in Waterdeep, a violent and unexpected storm caught the Dawn Runner by surprise, nearly sinking the ship. Several crew members were lost overboard, but none of the passengers perished. Sadly, a large assortment of possessions, including the money the Parentore had stored in a chest, had washed away with the hull had been breached.

Upon arriving in Waterdeep a week later, neither Kip nor Elleena had come up with another name for their son; and after a week of calling him Bob, simply accepted that as his name, after all Bob Parentore had a ring to it.

However, by the age of five, it became very clear that Bob had a learning disability. He could not retain information he was told for very long and soon other children began to tease him. One of the worst offenders was Rhick Greybird. Rhick had a small group of other boys who followed him because he was the loudest, roughest and toughest kid, not only at school but that section of the Southern Ward in Waterdeep. Rhick had pushed; beaten up; and stolen from Bob, who was too timid to fight back. Whenever Bob went home he could not look his parents in the eyes, because he had come home  yet again  with more bruises.

One day, while walking home from school, having just endured another humiliating day at the hands of Rhick, an old man sitting on a bench called out to him. Bob kept walking, but the old man called out to him again; this time louder. The unusual looking old man with platinum colored eyes and hair had what appeared to be several canaries fluttering around him.

Its rough, isnt it, the old man said, having them, he gestured with a jab of his thumb in the direction of Rhick and the others, think youre stupid?

Bob halted in his tracks and looked at the old man, tears brimming in his eyes, his soul so full of endless shame and embarrassment. 

What if I told you, I could help you? the old man smiled broadly.

Youre old, Bob said, matter-of-factly.

I am, the old man confirmed with a chuckle, which means Ive been around the world; seen lots of things. Things I could teach you.

Bob seemed dubious but approached the man. Like what?

I could teach you to fight back, the old man poked Bob with his wooden staff in the chest. I can teach you to not be afraid.

Bob seemed more dubious than before. The old man laughed, Why does everyone always look at me like that when I say that? Well then, lets do this. Hit me.

Bob blinked and looked at the old man.

Go on now, the old man encouraged him, I said hit me.

I dont want to hit an old man, Bob said politely.

Thats the problem, the old man smiled, you think youre going to hit me. Try it.

Bob set down his bag, which Rhick had pilfered through to get anything of value. Here I go, he said, warning the old man.

Wait, the old man shook his head. Do I look like I need a warning? Just hit me when youre ready. Dont tell me youre about to hit me. Youre not going to tell your enemies when youre about to hit them. Just do it.

Bob waited a few seconds then swung; only to have the old man catch his punch. Not only had the old man caught his punch with amazing speed; he was holding it. Despite the old mans frail, thin, worn body, he was remarkably strong. He released Bobs hand.

Youre strong, Bob commented.

So are you, the old man nodded, squeezing Bobs arms. You just dont know it. I can show you.

Bob frowned for a moment, ready to walk away but he halted. Ok, he finally said, picked up his bag and left.

For several weeks, after getting beat up by Rhick and his friends, Bob met the old man at the same bench where the old man continued to force Bob to try and punch him; even turning his back on Bob, blindfolding himself, and lying prone on the ground. Each and every time he caught Bobs fist effortlessly.

I cant hit you, Bob finally wheezed one day, I am useless.

No, the old man tapped Bob on the shoulder with his staff, what I am showing you is despite the fact that I am old, and in positions where I appear weak, because I know how to fight, I do not let any disability or impaired condition stop me. This is what you must learn. The old man reached behind the park bench and threw a wooden sword at Bob.

Now for part two, the old man smiled.

Bob went home that day with new bruises; but these were bruises he proudly wore. The old man had beaten him, using only his staff, every time Bob tried to hit him with the sword; but Bob could feel his body responding to all of this training.

Then the day came when Rhick had tried to hit Bob across the face as he had done every day for the last two years; when Bob suddenly extended his hand and caught Rhicks fist. Bob kept his hand locked on Rhicks, who desperately tried to pull away after recovering from being shocked. Bobs eyes slowly looked up and locked with Rhicks as Bob whispered, Never again. When Bob released Rhicks hand, Rhick saw that his friends and others from the school were watching and that he would need to redeem himself quickly if he wanted to maintain the school bully reputation. He immediately swung at Bob who quickly ducked under Rhicks clumsy fist, and brought his own fist directly into Rhicks throat, forcing Rhick to grasp his throat as he fell to the floor choking for air. Bob leaned over and whispered, Breathe in, breathe out; nice and slow. Youll be all right.

Rhick had learned his lesson and found a new target the following week; a young girl name Shelah. When Rhick began roughing her up, Bob stepped between them and said, You touch anyone ever again, I will punish you. I have been forgiving up until now. But you will no longer know my mercy.

Once again, Rhick in order to maintain his reputation took another swing at Bob. Yet again, Bob dodged, punched Rhick in the throat. When Rhick doubled over, Bob brought his knee up to Rhicks face and shattered his nose on his knee, spraying blood.

Bob kneeled down and smiled, Do you understand me now? Never again.

Rhick held his nose, his voice muffled, I understand, he cried, spitting out blood and a few teeth.

The Old Man had been watching and smiled.

He approached Bob and patted him on the back. Take this parchment, he handed a scroll to Bob that had a wax seal of a dragon, to the Order of Bahamut. It is a letter of recommendation from me for you to join the order. You are kind and merciful; you are just and stand up for the weak. You have surpassed your own disabilities and come to be a new person. You would do Bahamut proud, I suspect.

Bob returned home proudly telling his parents that he had accepted a position in the Order of Bahamut, a division known as The Wings of Justice. He explained that he would squire with a Paladin of the Order first and learn from them; but that the letter of recommendation had also mentioned moving into the North Ward!

The North Ward was where the Nobility lived.

Life for the Parentore family was about to become very, very different

===========================
If it's not clear who the old man is... it should be...
https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Bahamut
_When Bahamut assumed the form of the old man, he was usually accompanied by seven gold great wyrms polymorphed into canaries..._

----------


## Falcos

Alright then!

-throws down a gauntlet-

Sun-worshipping conquistador Vampire from a different Plane Shift book, this time, https://media.wizards.com/2018/downl...ift_ixalan.pdf

These vampires are not vulnerable to sunlight, and are colonizing various new landmasses for the glory of Torrezon and the Legion of Dusk.

Mine is a Bard, the one who drums the marching beat for the soldiers.

And they might have accidentally found themself in a different setting altogether.

Very much a colonial mindset, "We are in the right", etc.

----------


## Great Dragon

> Yeah, it's all the PM's I send to people to let them know their background is done and a link to it.


One thing I try to do (now) is, go through and delete anything old, or that has not been responded to.
Making sure I save any important information or Plot Ideas.




> Hah! So I don't make an error like I did with the Kobold Dragonwrought - what color of Dragonborn are we talking here?


Opps. Forgot that. Sorry. 
Bronze.

----------


## moonfly7

So, my character just died. So I'm bringing in a new one:
Warforged envoy
Cleric of the forge domain
Worshipper of moradin, God of dwarves and the forge
Name: powerhammer
This wardrobes fights with a war hammer and a shield, and carries a pyroconverger, basically a flamethrower.
Moradin is the creator of dwarven kind, just about all dwarves worship him, as he crafted them from stone with his own hands. Powerhammer was made by the dwarves, specifically, the holy crafters of moradin, the most referred of all dwarven smiths. The dwarves consider him to be the natural progression of life, moradin made them from stone, and they have now made power hammer from stone. Moradin himself is immensely proud of both his people for their work, and of the warforged they made.
So, powerhammer is pretty robotic, but still sentient, but he does follow "prime directives" and a strict code set by moradin.
His prime directive is to protect what is good, defend what is right, destroy evil, and create beauty. Oh, and to protect the religion at all costs.
He's considered a dwarf by all dwarvish people, he was made in a dwarven forge, brought to life by dwarves, and follows their god. He's a dwarf in their eyes.
Also, among his prime directive, installed by the dwarves, is a secret directive given by Moradin upon his indoctrination into the church:
While others forge steel or gold, powerhammer is to forge something greater. While others temper blades and strengthen walls, he is to temper life. His directive from moradin is this: to find people who are strong, both in mind, body, and virtue, and temper them. He is to forge these worthy souls into blades harder than diamond, to stoke their fires of hope and faith, and make them into heros that will shine like polished armor in these dark days.

So yeah, that's my character. I know it's a lot, but I know you work best when you have detail. To give you some info about our game, we're currently running from a large horde of demons, undead, and dead friends brought back in a crude semblance of life to kill us. We've so far lost 4 pcs, 3 died in game, one died so someone could switch characters. The only three surviving original party members are pissed and want revenge. So, that's the darkness were facing right now. If this is too much for you, or you don't like all the info, then don't bother with it, thanks regardless!

----------


## Tawmis

> So, my character just died. So I'm bringing in a new one:
> Warforged envoy
> Cleric of the forge domain
> Worshipper of moradin, God of dwarves and the forge
> Name: powerhammer
> This wardrobes fights with a war hammer and a shield, and carries a pyroconverger, basically a flamethrower.
> Moradin is the creator of dwarven kind, just about all dwarves worship him, as he crafted them from stone with his own hands. Powerhammer was made by the dwarves, specifically, the holy crafters of moradin, the most referred of all dwarven smiths. The dwarves consider him to be the natural progression of life, moradin made them from stone, and they have now made power hammer from stone. Moradin himself is immensely proud of both his people for their work, and of the warforged they made.
> So, powerhammer is pretty robotic, but still sentient, but he does follow "prime directives" and a strict code set by moradin.
> His prime directive is to protect what is good, defend what is right, destroy evil, and create beauty. Oh, and to protect the religion at all costs.
> ...


First, sorry to hear that your other character perished. Sounds like a Hellish campaign (no pun originally intended!)...
Consider this one added to the list. I have a busy few days (a movie after work tonight, potentially; then D&D on Saturday, my favorite game to DM with great folks; and may be doing movie and dinner with some friends!) I will try to squeeze all of these in.

----------


## Tawmis

> (Bronze) Dragonborn (m) Vengeance Paladin of Bahamut. (Self)Convinced that Tiamat and her Spawn must be destroyed....


So I wanted a reason why this Dragonborn was a Vengeance Paladin... to me, these are the Paladins that have seen some really horrible things.
And since you specified Tiamat, I thought, "This is another chance to use Emereth, the Ancient Green Dragon" who has appeared in other stories.
And then it donned on me. I had written a background that talks about Emereth attacking (and destroying) the city of "Night's Bane" *here* and *here.* I suddenly had the missing piece to those backstories; a reason why Emereth attacked Night's Bane. Expanding the ever growing "Tawmis-Verse" I have going here!
As always, please leave feedback - good or bad - I want to hear it.
Enjoy!
==============================================

Chaos. Destruction. Murder.

This is all Dourne saw before him as he gazed at the former glory of the city known as Nights Bane. Dourne, a Paladin of Vengeance belonging to the Talons of Justice, was a Bronze Dragonborn, whose unique bronze colored scales reflected the carnage of Night Banes skeletal remains.

Dourne had been tracking down Emereth for months; whenever he got close, she would take flight, destroy everything in her path to slow him down; and press on twice as hard. She wasnt running from him and Dourne knew as much. This was all a game to her. She enjoyed that a Paladin of Bahamut was out to get her. To her it was a pleasant game where she would let him get close; and each time he did, she proved she was not afraid by taking her time to destroy every town that was in front of her, knowing he would stop to assist those in need and simultaneously witness the sheer power she possessed.

He realized the more he chased her, the more she destroyed; but to give up now and allow her to live after all shes done was something Doune could not do. Emereth was just one of many who served the five headed Queen, Tiamat. Emereth was an ancient Green Dragon; there were others that Dourne was aware of; Krymoore the Red, an ancient red dragon; Boltaar the Blue, an ancient blue dragon; Chakhul the Black, an ancient black dragon; and Krystaan the White, an ancient white dragon. These five were Tiamats most active weapons on the mortal plane.

Dourne continued riding on; but he heard people screaming and crying. Dead bodies littered the sidewalks. He tilted his head and listened closely and heard sounds coming from the nearby collapsed tower. He began pulling the rubble away and helped a human, who thanked him and introduced themselves as Mahal; and by the appearance looked to be one of the desert dwellers. 

It was that moment, another voice  and by the looks of it, also a desert dweller, but more barbaric looking and wearing different symbols - asked, What happened here?

Emereth, the human replied, matter-of-factly, as if that should explain everything.

What is a Emereth, the barbarian, Little Sun, asked. I was up on a vantage point and saw something enormous flying this way.

Emereth is not a thing, the human named Mahal said, looking at Little Sun. Its then Little Sun noticed what appeared to be tooth marks on the humans right hand. Emereth is an ancient green dragon who must pay for what shes done.

I am tracking down Emereth as well, Dourne nodded as he whistled for his war horse.

Then perhaps our paths will cross again, Mahal politely nodded to Dourne.

Dourne remained for three more days in Nights Bane helping rescue those trapped beneath the rubble and providing security for the handful of survivors who now feared attacks from nearby goblins. It was another week before Dourne had picked up Emereths path once again. It was as if she grew tired of waiting and wreaked havoc on another city, circling above it for an additional day, until her ancient eyes spotted the all too familiar figure on horseback riding towards the destruction.

It was another year of this cat and mouse game; when suddenly Emereth came to rest on a mountain cliff side, rather than fly away as shed usually done. She seemed to be waiting now for Dourne to scale the mountain. Dourne found a path up the mountain side and pushed his war horse, Cloudrunner, as fast and far as she could before they were forced to make a rest.

Beyond exhausted, Dourne tried to stay awake and keep an eye on Emereth who wasnt even looking in his direction; but despite his best efforts the shadows of darkness and sleep washed over him. He awoke, with a start, to the loud beating of wings. He looked up and saw Emereth diving directly for him, her massive talons outstretched. He reached for his weapon knowing it would be too late at the speed she was flying, but then a shadow passed in front of him, and he saw Cloudrunner run between him and Emereth, and ancient green dragons talons wrapped around Cloudrunner who let out a painful cry as Emereth veered upward, once she was high enough, although disappointed she had not grabbed this Dragonborn, grabbing his steed would be sufficient. From the great height she released her hold on Cloudrunner and forced Dourne to watch as his terrified steed let out a scream and fell to her death upon the jagged rocks.

Emereth was pleased with the pain shed inflicted on her pursuer and felt rejuvenated to continue the game of cat and mouse; she laughed triumphantly as she flew away again

----------


## Barebarian

> I was telling someone else I know (on another forum) about this thread...
> And I've been posting what I write on here over to the other forum to share there... And they challenged me to one, that I figured I'd share here.
> One thing some here may not know is, I am personally close to the whole support Down Syndrome.
> A very, very, good friend of mine had a son who was born with Down Syndrome, and they're such remarkable parents.
> He's not always easy to deal with but they never, ever, ever, ever stop loving him.
> He means so much to them, and so much to me.
> I am (or have been for several years now) writing a story that I am dedicating to him.
> Anyway, this friend on the other forum made a Paladin with 5 INT...
> And I took this chance to basically write up a character with a mental disability and how he over comes it...
> ...



That was excellent  :Small Smile:  I'd have been hesitant to use a real world condition to represent a below-average stat but I think you handled it adeptly.

----------


## Great Dragon

@Tawmis: Most excellent.
And names for each of the Ancient Chromatic Dragons is something I could use.

I can totally see this Dragonborn realizing that he needs to seek out Allies to aid him in being able to corner and confront her.

Question: Does Emereth have Decendants?

Still hoping to see people in Character Developments.

----------


## Tawmis

> @Tawmis: Most excellent.
> And names for each of the Ancient Chromatic Dragons is something I could use.
> I can totally see this Dragonborn realizing that he needs to seek out Allies to aid him in being able to corner and confront her.
> Question: Does Emereth have Decendants?


Emereth comes from a story I wrote (based on expanding one of my D&D Character backgrounds once when I was feeling overly inspired; which at that point had been more for self creative writing rather than for the D&D campaign; I wasn't about to tell my DM, "Remember that 2 page background for my character? Well I expanded it to 50, because I really got into some headspace with Emereth...."

So, I do remember writing, that as an Adult Green Dragon (since Emereth is Ancient now), that she had two daughters.
Emereth even went so far as to kill her mate; believing males were "toy things needed only for breeding."
This comes from a delusional aspect that since her Queen (Tiamat) is female, and that there is no (evil) male equivalent, that clearly only females should ever "ascend."




> That was excellent  I'd have been hesitant to use a real world condition to represent a below-average stat but I think you handled it adeptly.


Thank you! I basically took the core concept of the story I am writing for the kiddo who means the world to me with Down Syndrome and turned it into a fantasy based setting.

----------


## Falcos

I should maybe point out that Mahal _serves_ Jergal, he is not _named_ Jergal. And if Jergal, the retired-death-god is in Night's Bane, I don't think the other characters hunting Emereth are needed. :P

But I do love that you're tying all of this together. Kinda makes me wish I could play a game set in your 'verse.

----------


## Tawmis

> I should maybe point out that Mahal _serves_ Jergal, he is not _named_ Jergal. And if Jergal, the retired-death-god is in Night's Bane, I don't think the other characters hunting Emereth are needed. :P
> But I do love that you're tying all of this together. Kinda makes me wish I could play a game set in your 'verse.


Argh! That is indeed a typo! Had it correct in one spot then wrote Jergal in the next! (It's now fixed!)

And I wish I could have everyone here play in one of my games! (I am DMing tonight with my favorite group to DM for! They're all new to D&D - well, 10 sessions in - but had not played previously, except for one of them who had played a few times at a local brewery that does D&D nights). So it was (nerve wracking) knowing I was the "make it or break it" for them on their view of D&D - and all of them are so entrenched in the game now - I feel so incredibly honored and humbled.

----------


## Falcos

Also, I know this is in the 5e section of the forums, but are you willing to write up a backstory for an earlier edition of D&D, perchance?

----------


## Tawmis

> Also, I know this is in the 5e section of the forums, but are you willing to write up a backstory for an earlier edition of D&D, perchance?


Naturally! The only one that I would probably not be able to do is 4th Edition. 4th Edition is the ONLY version of D&D where I never picked up any of the books. I played in about 10 sessions, which were fun for the "hanging out" aspect of it, but hated the mechanics of 4th Edition. As a result, it's the only gap in my D&D obsession. But google may be able to  provide me information to make it possible (to ensure I am not overstepping anything), but it just might take a bit longer to get it done because of it. If you're OK with that (if it's for 4th edition) then by all means - bring it!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Falcos

Alright, let's see you work on my _absolute favourite_ build and give me a definitive story for it.

3.5

Dvati Race

Jade Phoenix Mage, with splashes in Wu Jen, Spellthief, and Crusader as the requirements.

I really want to focus on the eastern thematic from Wu Jen, in addition to the reincarnation from JPM and the weird twin-stuff from Dvati.

The gauntlet has been thrown, my new friend. Dare you pick it up? :D

----------


## Tawmis

> Alright, let's see you work on my _absolute favourite_ build and give me a definitive story for it.
> 3.5
> Dvati Race
> Jade Phoenix Mage, with splashes in Wu Jen, Spellthief, and Crusader as the requirements.
> I really want to focus on the eastern thematic from Wu Jen, in addition to the reincarnation from JPM and the weird twin-stuff from Dvati.
> The gauntlet has been thrown, my new friend. Dare you pick it up? :D


Consider it added to the list!

----------


## Great Dragon

> But I do love that you're tying all of this together. Kinda makes me wish I could play a game set in your 'verse.


I as well. I keep having to stop myself from trying to add things from my game, as well.
No sense in sinking the boat.

----------


## Tawmis

> 1st
> Name: Carmyar Aldaron
> Race: Moon Elf
> Gender: Male
> Class: Fighter
> Background: City guard
> Personality: I am kind to the innocent and I hate bullies.  I care for my friends and doing what is right.
> Ideals: The weak must be guarded. The light must be protected against the dark.  There is beauty in all things in life.  My first thought is usually the right one, regardless of what anyone else thinks.
> Bonds: My sister is everything to me.
> ...


This was fun writing a "different kind of elf" who didn't have the common "elf like traits"...
And because his ties into his sister's I am going to do something fun!
So for now here's Carmyar...!
Please give any feedback you might have! I tried to get all the points you wanted!
Enjoy!
===========================================

The Gem of the North.

That is the title many give the city of Silverymoon. Despite the city strongly resembling the Elven City, Myth Drannor, the majority of Silverymoons population was human, followed by Elves, then Half-Elves, then Dwarves, and finally Halflings and Gnomes. This mixture of races in Silverymoon made it a place where people would gather for peace and discuss matters of the world. 

Another aspect for which Silverymoon was known for was its tradition of embracing magic. It had been home to many notable wizards, sorcerers and other Mages, with a very long history of Mages being the leaders of the great city. 

One of Silverymoons most unique and well known structures is the Moonbridge, which was an invisible bridge that connected the two sections of Silverymoon; the Northbank and Southbank, spanning above River Rauvin.

This was my home. 

My name is Carmyar Aldaron and I am a Moon Elf unlike any you might have seen.

I come from a family of four siblings, with myself, and my sister, Sylfel , whom I am the closest with. Even at a young age, I knew my sister was destined for something great. She was always reading, studying, knew history, and things of the world that I had never heard of. Of course, this had made her a target in our youth, of those who were envious of my sisters knowledge.

My other two siblings had said that Sylfel will learn to defend herself; but Sylfel loathed violence. I found myself stepping between her and those who would seek to tease her. I was brash and often didnt care about deescalating a situation. To me, Sylfel was my sister and the best way to teach anyone a lesson is to simply fight and beat them. You beat one person down in front of witnesses, the others get the clue that they shouldnt pick on my sister.

During one such instance, a human named Garithal Stonemight thought to pick on my sister as I was coming back from applying to the City Guard. He had cornered my sister and shouting at her about knowing too much and making everyone else look bad.

I stepped between them. Is there a problem here? I asked calmly.

This isnt your fight, Elf, was Garithals retort.

On the contrary, I smiled, this is very much my fight. You see, this is my sister. And if you have a problem with her, you have a problem with me.

I saw Garithal pull back his arm, ready to punch and I smiled. His punch came in slow motion as I watched it coming for me. I easily side stepped his swing and gave a hard punch to the back of his elbow; not enough to break it, but I could have, had I wanted to; but enough to make it so he would not be able to bend his elbow for weeks, if not a month a two.

Garithal, a student wizard who couldnt make intricate movements with his arms, was someone who wasnt going to pass the upcoming test. I leaned over and said loud enough for the others who were observing to hear me, I could have sundered your elbow into a thousand pieces with that punch, had I wanted to. This is the first and only lesson I am giving you, I looked at the others who had been observing Garithal and not stepping up to stop him, and all of you. If one of you so much as ever threatens my sister again, I will not be so forgiving. I will not ask for confirmation as I know all of you speak Common.

I stood and grabbed my sisters hand and slowly left the scene, leaving them in stunned silence.

As I said, I am not like any Elf you might have seen. Protecting my sister was everything to me and was easily a trigger point.

My application to the City Guard was accepted several weeks after that. Within the City Guard we learned to use an assortment of weapons. As they said, You never know when you might be disarmed. Knowing how to use any weapon available to you may save your life.

My weapon of preference was easily the Great Sword. Heavier, but more durable, the damage inflicted with it was tremendous and therapeutic when I struck the test dummies.

Wouldnt you prefer a Long Sword, my captain, a Half-Elf named Terryn Highskies, said. Our kind is typically quite good with them.

Our kind? I laughed, knowing he was a Half-Elf. Terryn had been kind to me, as an older Half-Elf, he had seen quite a bit. Though his appearance made him look pure Elf, the thin grey beard adorned on his face clearly marked him as having human blood. He never spoke of his human father, so I dont think he was in the picture much when it came to Terryns life. Truth be told, I am more the hit it hard and be done type. I dont want to dance around something. I laughed, knowing that Terryn would understand I was referencing the common misconception that Elves walked on air when they fought.

Then one night, everything changed for me.

There was an explosion that rocked the Northbank and immediately all of the City Guard responded. As we arrived, the Darius Tower was reduced to rubble and a fire burned out of control. Almost immediately Wizards also descended upon the ruins of the Darius Tower and began using spells to try and control, reduce and extinguish the fire, while the City Guard looked through the rubble for survivors. Thankfully, everyone had been in the Training Hall, which was reinforced (because students just learning magic could be rather destructive), but even that had taken severe damage. Amazingly, there were only minor wounds, a few broken bones, an a few small burns; but overall, everyone had survived. 

One person was missing from the class, however. My eyes frantically scanned the area for Sylfel, my sister. But she was nowhere to be found. I grabbed one of the students, a young Halfling named Nafar Bubbletoes. Where is Sylfel?

Sylfel? he asked, peering into my furious eyes. Shes the one that did this.

What? I dropped Nafar. What do you mean she did this? Shed never do this!

She started screaming, saying her body was burning up, Nafar straightened his robes, then the next thing we know a massive explosion and down comes the tower. Thank the gods the training hall is

I didnt finish listening to Nafar; instead I ran outside and began scanning the crowd and thats when I saw her running away. I pushed my way through the crowd and once we cleared those gathered around the ruins of Darius tower; I called out, Sylfel! Stop!

Sylfel turned, her eyes brimming with tears.

I ran up to her and hugged her, thankful she was alive. I pulled back and wiped away the ash on her face. What happened back there?

I was just practicing a simple fireball spell, when suddenly my whole body felt like it was on fire, she cried, and I lost control. She wept madly. I can feel it in me theres so much magic but I cant seem to grasp it control it Its surging in me like an emotional storm.

She looked at me, pleading. They will come for me. They will arrest me. She pointed at the City Guard crest I wore.

No, I said, shaking my head. I have always been there to protect you. Tonight is no different. We must get out through the front gates now, before information about what happened makes it to the City Guard. We will leave tonight and make a new life for each other.

What of the family, she started.

Stop, I placed my finger on her lips. Its always been you and I. It always will be. Now come.

In the chaos of the night, we managed to avoid the City Guard patrols, because I knew their patterns, and escaped out a secret passage near the front gate, that the City Guard would use to leave the city and attack those who would rush the front gates from behind.

Tonight, our lives would be changed forever.

But one thing will never change. I will always be here for my sister.

----------


## Tawmis

> I as well. I keep having to stop myself from trying to add things from my game, as well.
> No sense in sinking the boat.


Get a bigger boat?  :Small Yuk: 

By all means, if I post something - that's of interest to you - and you want me to expand on it - let me know in this thread. While the focus is character backgrounds, if I write something interesting, you want more information on, or expanded on, I'd be happy to add to it and post it here.

----------


## Tawmis

> 2nd
> Name: Sylfel Aldaron
> Race: Moon Elf
> Gender: Female
> Class: Wild Magic Sorcerress
> Background: Noble
> Personality: I love to explore new things.  I am curious about all things in life and magic.  I am slow to start talking, but once I do I am the life of the party.
> Ideals: You must enjoy life in order to fully experience it.
> Bonds: My brother Carmyar is my life.
> ...


And now things from the dear sister's point of view...
I think I changed all the pronouns where they needed to be changed... I might have missed some! But I think I got them all!
As always, would love to hear any feedback!
Enjoy!
===========================================
The Gem of the North.

That is the title many give the city of Silverymoon. Despite the city strongly resembling the Elven City, Myth Drannor, the majority of Silverymoons population was human, followed by Elves, then Half-Elves, then Dwarves, and finally Halflings and Gnomes. This mixture of races in Silverymoon made it a place where people would gather for peace and discuss matters of the world. 

Another aspect for which Silverymoon was known for was its tradition of embracing magic. It had been home to many notable wizards, sorcerers and other Mages, with a very long history of Mages being the leaders of the great city. 

One of Silverymoons most unique and well known structures is the Moonbridge, which was an invisible bridge that connected the two sections of Silverymoon; the Northbank and Southbank, spanning above River Rauvin.

This was my home. 

My name is Sylfel Aldaron and I am a Moon Elf who thrived on magic until one day, everything changed.

I come from a family of four siblings, with myself, and my brother, Carmyar, whom I am the closest with. Even at a young age, I knew my brother would always be there for me. He was always stepping in for me if someone had something ill to say towards me. He possessed no fear that I could see and acted very differently than my parents. My parents, like most Elves would sit and ponder choices and the consequences of each choice for hours on end; my brother was not like that. He acted and acted quickly, which my parents frowned upon saying his behavior was too human like. When we were young, my brother had witness the City Guard breaking up a riot and expressed interest in joining, which my parents were against. Though the City Guard had Elves in their numbers, our parents believed that the City Guard would lead to trouble. This naturally did not stop my brother.

I was nothing like my brother, and perhaps that is why we had connected. While my brother was brash and secure in who he was; I was timid, shy, and quiet. My brother enjoyed being outside and wrestling with friends, while I would much rather read about the local history of Silverymoon, which was quite extensive. One thing that had caught my attention reading about the long history of Silverymoon was the predominate mages who were leaders and how Silverymoon was known for its Mage Schools. This naturally got me interested in learning more about magic.

My mother was proud of me; shed once trained in Silverymoon as well, before giving up the life of being a Wizard. I was surprised that my own mother had once practiced magic since she never made any signs of displaying it and she never spoke of it. As I looked into the history of my familys bloodline there had been an odd gap in the history books, missing nearly hundred years on my mothers side for her bloodline. When I asked her about it, she shrugged it off and said that the documents that detailed that part of her familys bloodline had been lost in a great fire that burned down the Library that held those documents. I felt like she might be holding something from me but I am not sure why my mother would lie to me.

With her reputation as formerly being a wizard, she got me in a school held at the Darius Mage Tower, where she had once been a student a long, long, time ago.

The teacher a female elf by the name of Hawk Windblade immediately recognized me. You look like your mother. Its a shame that she discontinued her learning. She had a natural ability to wield magic.

I discovered that understanding magic came very easily to me; as it had with my mother. I would study only once and grasp what I needed to learn and quickly excelled in the class. This unfortunately drew ire from some of my fellow classmates, one of them in particular, a human named Garithal Stonemight.

Thankfully, my brother had been returning from applying with the City Guard when he happened to be walking by. Garithal had cornered me against a wall and yelling at me about how I am making everyone else look bad; abhorring violence I said nothing to him.

My brother, Carmyar, however enjoyed a good fight. He stepped between us and calmly asked, Is there a problem here? 

This isnt your fight, Elf, was Garithals retort.

On the contrary, my brother smiled, this is very much my fight. You see, this is my sister. And if you have a problem with her, you have a problem with me.

I watched as Garithal pull back his arm, ready to punch and saw my brother smile. My brother easily side stepped Garithals swing and gave a hard punch to the back of his elbow; not enough to break it but enough to make it so he would not be able to bend his elbow for weeks, if not a month a two.

I let out a gasp, hearing the bone pop loudly.

Garithal, a student wizard who couldnt make intricate movements with his arms, was someone who wasnt going to pass the upcoming test. My brother leaned over and said loud enough for the others who were observing to hear, I could have sundered your elbow into a thousand pieces with that punch, had I wanted to. This is the first and only lesson I am giving you, He shot a cold, cruel, sneering look at the others who had been observing Garithal and not stepping up to stop him, and all of you. If one of you so much as ever threatens my sister again, I will not be so forgiving. I will not ask for confirmation as I know all of you speak Common.

He stood and grabbed my hand and we slowly left the scene, leaving them in stunned silence.

Not surprisingly, Garithal was not at the next few classroom sessions and wisely had not reported what happened to his arm to his parents. He had brushed it off as falling down the stairs at the Darius Mage Tower and banging it against the wall.

For the final test, we were asked to cast spells  each more intricate than the last, earning more points the more difficult the spell. The moment we did not pull off the spell correctly, thats where our points ended.

Most of the students had played it safe, keeping to lower level spells, such as Magic Missile and a few others. I could feel the magic coursing in my body. I went from Magic Missile; to Disguise Self; to Invisibility (which no one had tried), then to Fireball.

I heard Nafar Bubbletoes behind me, Shes going for a powerful spell we havent even learned that one in the class yet what is she doing?

Thats when something went wrong.

As I began weaving the spell for Fireball, my entire body began to burn.

It became hard to breathe. Sweat began pouring down from my forehead.

The flames; they were in my eyes my heart my soul

Then there was an intense white flash and heat.

A deafening explosion.

When it was done, I stood in the center of the Darius Mage Training Hall, covered in ash and rubble all around me. I glanced around and the explosions center was around me.

I looked and heard several of my fellow students coughing. I heard Hawk calling out for people.

What had I done?

How had this happened?

A surge of panic filled my soul as I immediately ran up the shattered remains of the stone stairs and forcibly crawled my way out of the rubble. The entire Darius Mage Tower had come crumbling down. Crowds were gathering, people were trying to put out the fire, people were moving the rubble, screaming for survivors; I could hear the City Guards alarm and the descending Mages all around me casting spells to try to control the fire and begin using magic to remove the rubble.

I panicked and began running with no real idea where I was going  Where I would go. Away. Far, far away.

Then a familiar voice called out. Sylfel! Stop!

My brother  Carmyar! I turned, my eyes brimming with tears.

He ran up to me and hugged me, thankful I was alive. He pulled back and wiped away the ash on my face. What happened back there?

I was just practicing a simple fireball spell, when suddenly my whole body felt like it was on fire, I cried, and I lost control. I wept madly. I can feel it in me theres so much magic but I cant seem to grasp it control it Its surging in me like an emotional storm.

I looked at me, pleading. They will come for me. They will arrest me. I pointed at the City Guard crest I wore.

No, he said, shaking his head. I have always been there to protect you. Tonight is no different. We must get out through the front gates now, before information about what happened makes it to the City Guard. We will leave tonight and make a new life for each other.

What of the family, I had started to ask.

Stop, he placed his finger on my lips. Its always been you and I. It always will be. Now come.

In the chaos of the night, we managed to avoid the City Guard patrols, because he knew their patterns, and escaped out a secret passage near the front gate, that the City Guard would use to leave the city and attack those who would rush the front gates from behind.

Tonight, our lives would be changed forever.

But one thing will never change. My brother will always be here for me.

----------


## AH0098

> This was fun writing a "different kind of elf" who didn't have the common "elf like traits"...
> And because his ties into his sister's I am going to do something fun!
> So for now here's Carmyar...!
> Please give any feedback you might have! I tried to get all the points you wanted!
> Enjoy!
> ===========================================
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> ...


Wow that's awesome!! It still amazes me how you can write the backstories so we'll and so quickly.

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow that's awesome!! It still amazes me how you can write the backstories so well and so quickly.


Thank you! 

My brain is a maelstrom, so often times, I won't be able to sleep at night (not even kidding) unless I write. More often than not, I am up writing until 2am, then getting up at 7am for work the next day. Sounds crazy going on 5 hours of sleep; but on nights I don't write, I am typically up until I see the sun rising in the distance and squeeze an hour of sleep in before work. My brain is moving with story ideas, character ideas, plot ideas, all non stop. (Which is probably why I do an assortment of creativity things - like my webseries - link in the signature; DM a few D&D games; started doing DM D&D videos; redesigning Star Frontiers into 5e; writing two different stories - which will probably never see the light of day; etc). All of that helps keep my mind busy and "wears it down."

So writing these is not only EXTREMELY fun for me (as each one is different, so it's a challenge!) but it also helps my brain say, "Fine! We got some creative writing done. You can take a nap now!"  :Small Yuk:

----------


## Great Dragon

> Get a bigger boat? 
> 
> By all means, if I post something - that's of interest to you - and you want me to expand on it - let me know in this thread. While the focus is character backgrounds, if I write something interesting, you want more information on, or expanded on, I'd be happy to add to it and post it here.


You misunderstood, my friend.If, indeed, I find something that I would like expanded on (which I actually do, more on Emereth's *daughters*, please) I'll put in the request for that, when I think your not too buried in story requests.

It's the _reverse_: having something from my game affecting yours.
You do just fine without any input on my part.

If, by any chance you are interested in exchanging Campaign ideas, please email me.
You've already posted there, but my Gaming info (and related links) are in
Ancient Realms

You get to decide what officially goes into here.
I'm also sad  :Frown:  that no one seems interested in Character Development, yet.  :Redcloak:

----------


## AH0098

> Thank you! 
> 
> My brain is a maelstrom, so often times, I won't be able to sleep at night (not even kidding) unless I write. More often than not, I am up writing until 2am, then getting up at 7am for work the next day. Sounds crazy going on 5 hours of sleep; but on nights I don't write, I am typically up until I see the sun rising in the distance and squeeze an hour of sleep in before work. My brain is moving with story ideas, character ideas, plot ideas, all non stop. (Which is probably why I do an assortment of creativity things - like my webseries - link in the signature; DM a few D&D games; started doing DM D&D videos; redesigning Star Frontiers into 5e; writing two different stories - which will probably never see the light of day; etc). All of that helps keep my mind busy and "wears it down."
> 
> So writing these is not only EXTREMELY fun for me (as each one is different, so it's a challenge!) but it also helps my brain say, "Fine! We got some creative writing done. You can take a nap now!"


Well I guess I'll have to keep trying to help channel the energy of your creative mind.

1st
*Spoiler*
Show

Name: Vin Bodusk
Race: Human (Variant)
Gender: Male
Class: Warlock/Wizard
Background: 
Personality: I thirst for knowledge, especially the Arcane.
Ideals: I broke into forbidden knowledge because I was curious, now I must keep the darkness at Bay.  Everything in life is precious, I risked everything I cared about needlessly.  I will not make that same mistake.  I failed my family and friends expectations, I will make a better name for myself.
Bonds: I failed as a war wizard and my families expectations, I will right that wrong.  I will return to protect my homeland.
Flaws: Has an insatiable thirst for Arcane knowledge.
Notes: He was studying to be a war wizard in Cormyr, and with a student broke into the forbidden section and both found forbidden knowledge and made a deal with what they found.  They were expelled.  He and his friend chose different paths, Vin chose to fight their patron and return to the path of practicing the Art through wizardry.


2nd
*Spoiler*
Show

Name: Maya Talael
Race: Elf, Drow
Gender: Female
Class: Rogue/Fighter Assassin
Background: Charlatan
Personality: You make sure as few people know the truth about what you think as possible.  Your bounty and your survival matter the most.
Ideals: You want to be free from anyone's control, and you distrust Lloth. You refuse to be held back from success.  There are truly few people worth trusting, better make sure the person the the right one before sleeping with both eyes closed.
Bonds: You owe your life to your guild, but that doesn't mean that debt is worth your life.
Flaws: You're convinced no one can fool anyone like you can.
Notes: Part of a thieves guild, just beginning her assassin career.  She doesnt remember her time before her life in the guild, but she wants out.  She has no faith in Lloth, but doesnt truly understand any other deity. She goes by the name Lorelei Darova.


For whenever you do have time. It's never a rush with me, even if others ask afterwards I promise.

----------


## CollectorOfMyst

Hmm... I'd hate to abuse your offer, even though I technically am? but could I ask for you to help me with this?

I run a sort of 'Age of Exploration' campaign. That being, there are rudimentary guns and cannons, the players own a ship, and it takes place in a sort of archipelago (a group of islands). Scattered about this archipelago are twelve characters that function as a player would, and can be recruited to the ship. At present, nine of these characters are complete in that I know who they are and who they used to be. Three of them are in varying stages of completion. I can say that having someone help patch those gaps would be a great help, so anything you (or indeed, anyone else) can offer would be a godsend.

*Spoiler: Setting*
Show

The campaign takes place across several islands. There are two 'superpower' nations - the Kingdom of Aeros, and the Empire of Kyralia. Both of these two nations have several vassal states, and there _is_ tension between the two, because as if two nations could exist in D&D without nearly being at war with each other. The recruits come from various powerful factions; the Cardinal Orthodoxy, the religious group of the isles; the Ambrose Academy, the university and council of mages (wizards, warlocks, sorcerers); the Blackthorn Mercenary Company, based in Aeros; and the Outcast's Charter, a former thieves' guild now trying to do some good in the world. There's also an unknown group called the Coterie, which puts up a front of being a group of people who want to improve the world and the relations between the two nations - but is truly seeking power in various ways. The players themselves are essentially a group of wanderers thrown together by chance, standard stuff.

*Spoiler: Xavier DeRosso*
Show



Race: Drow | Class: Druid, Circle of the Shepherd | Alignment: True Neutral | Age: 2000~ | Faction: Cardinal Orthodoxy

Xavier, as a character, defies most normal rules of the druid - narratively, he has already attained a 'Timeless Body' - he will live for over seven thousand years. For balance, he is only level 3 (I've coded this as 'he's out of practice'. He is known to the general public as the Sage; to most, the Sage is a mysterious figure, as though he is a prominent figure in the Faith, he remains an independent entity. Only a select few, most of them in the Inner Circle of the Orthodoxy, know who he is. There are 'good' reasons for this; namely being that Drow are Kyralian by default, and heavily distrusted by most Aerosians. As the Sage, he has been the teacher and essentially bodyguard of each successive High Priest or Priestess for 1500~ years. He's also essentially a walking history book - because if you're there for most of it, you're going to know about it.

In terms of the present day, he is watching over Cassie (recruitable cleric, future high priestess, nobody has any idea she is an Aasimar), and Leon, his adoptive son, a half-elf whose mother was a high elf named Jewel, Xavier's friend (keyword; was).

In general, Xavier is a calm, collected individual; pseudo-immortality will do that. How did he get to this point, who he was before then? I don't know.

*Spoiler: Willow Myastan*
Show



Race: Dragonborn (Bronze) | Class: Warlock, Archfey Patron | Alignment: Lawful Neutral | Age: ?? | Faction: Ambrose Academy

Willow was found unconscious on the side of the road near the village of Silverwood (a forest of silver-barked trees). When she woke, it was revealed she had lost most of her memory - all she remembered was the name Willow. However, this was not the most shocking discovery; instead, it was the powers she would sometimes inadvertently use.

Since, Willow has been under the supervision of the Ambrose Academy, as in this world, warlocks are unheard of - meaning that she needs to be studied. This is done in a humane way, of course, and she's free to leave at any time (I might eventually decide that the Academy changes their mind about that bit, but it remains true for now).

Now, I do have a couple of ideas for this. Basically, though, either Willow and/or her patron (who I have been referring to as 'Butterfly' before now) was in a near-death state. In order to save them, the contract was made. How and why this caused the loss of her memory is something I've yet to figure out. I also don't know who she was before her memory loss.

Willow is followed by a rainbow-coloured butterfly wherever she goes (it's pact of the chain)
The Silverwood does have 'Hidden Pathways' - the ways you will enter the Feywild.

*Spoiler: Fiona*
Show



Race: Tiefling (Devil's Tongue) | Class: Monk, Way of the Open Hand | Alignment: Chaotic Good | Age: 23 | Faction: Blackthorn Mercenaries, the Coterie.

Fiona, in no simple terms, is a double agent. She is a high-ranking captain in the Blackthorn Mercenaries, enough to have sway over a significant number of them. However, her loyalties are to the Coterie. She is a Mirror Maiden; an almost exclusively female group, the Mirror Maidens are the spies of the Coterie; they use seductive wiles, battle prowess, and espionage to get what they want. If the players recruit Fiona, they will, in fact, be welcoming an enemy into their midst - because the Coterie has a number of goals that conflict with the party's.

However, I'm not so cruel as to give the players a turncoat (as fabulous as that would be), so Fiona, since her deployment, has begun to have doubts. The world outside Kyralia, where she is from, is so different, so much kinder. She doesn't know what to believe at this point.

Obviously, there's room for something here. I was thinking that Fiona grew up in the Empire's capital city (as yet unnamed) but I'm not sure.

----------


## Jaryn

Hello, I've got two real live characters for a campaign that I will be playing alongside my other half. Would it be possible to write backgrounds for them and maybe also incorporate how they met and became friends? It's a bit town mouse and country mouse!

*Tana Daergel*
Race: Forest gnome 
Gender: Female
Class: Ranger
Background: Outlander

Personality: Driven by wanderlust; watches over friends like a litter of newborn pups
Ideal: It is each person's responsibility to make the most happiness for the group
Bond: Her family is the most important thing to her, even if they are far away
Flaw: Slow to trust members of other races and societies

Notes: Grew up in an isolated village of forest gnomes, and acted as a hunter and guide to the wilder parts of the forest. Loves animals. Enjoys company, but can be very shy amongst larger races until she gets to know them.

Questions: She would have been torn between her desire to see the world and her love of her family - what happened to set her free to wander?

*Ander Blackthorn*
Race: Half-elf 
Gender: Male
Class: Celestial warlock
Background: Urban bounty hunter

Personality: Always has a plan for when things go wrong; prefers to make a new friend rather than a new enemy
Ideal: Protects those who can't protect themselves
Bond: Someone he loved died because of a mistake he made
Flaw: It's not stealing if he needs it more than others

Notes: Grew up on the streets, and hardly even remembers his parents. Highly gregarious, but was caught in the wrong place at the wrong time and nearly killed. Found by his patron and attracted their attention. Somehow managed to make a pact. Spent the next few years learning magic from them, and now works as a bounty hunter going after the worst criminals when they are pointed out by his patron. Will lie, cheat and steal if infiltrating an organisation of bad guys, which can exasperate his patron, but it recognises that he is doing it for the greater good and overall they've grown quite fond of each other.

Questions: What nearly got him killed? How/why did he attract the attention of his patron and why wasn't he simply healed and left?

----------


## Tawmis

> Alright then!
> -throws down a gauntlet-
> Sun-worshipping conquistador Vampire from a different Plane Shift book, this time, https://media.wizards.com/2018/downl...ift_ixalan.pdf
> These vampires are not vulnerable to sunlight, and are colonizing various new landmasses for the glory of Torrezon and the Legion of Dusk.
> Mine is a Bard, the one who drums the marching beat for the soldiers.
> And they might have accidentally found themself in a different setting altogether.
> Very much a colonial mindset, "We are in the right", etc.


This was another one I wasn't at all familiar with (again, having not played MTG which all of this was based out of).
This would be like my "B.S. Assignment Turn In" - where I just wrote blabbering words that came to me, that fit to the world...
And hopefully, what you were wanting.
I did feel disconnected from this, only because of the unusual characteristics of it, but still enjoyed the challenge it represented.
Hopefully you get some enjoyment and can use some of what I presented!
Enjoy!
===================================
The Immortal Sun.

Once, long ago, the Immortal Sun was entrusted to us.

The Immortal Sun is rumored to be the most powerful artifact in all of Ixalan. It promised such things as boundless wealth, strength of empires, and command over nature, among other such rumored powers. But there is one that I, and the others of the Legion of Dusk seek; Eternal Life.

I am, like almost all the others in the Legion of Dusk, a vampire. While its true, as Vampires we were Immortal but the Immortal Sun promised something different. As Vampires our immortality was through this state of being undead; but the Immortal Sun promised our lives restored and the opportunity to properly live eternally.

I have marched with the Legion of Dusk for several years now; only recently having been turned when my employer, Harru Fallenstar, a noble, was turned during the Rite of Redemption. My former employer, Harru Fallenstar continued to hold his position in the political office.

The rest of his household was turned as well, joining the Legion of Dusk in their conquest across the land and our desperate search for the Immortal Sun. My bardic skills were assigned to the Nightfang division; a group of Paladins who fed only on the guilty: enemies of war, rebels of the state, and heretics who defy the Church of Dusk.

As a part of the Nightfang our primary goal was to sail around Ixalan in search of the Immortal Sun. We turned those who were willing to join our case and killed those who refused to be turned and might one day strike or speak against the Legion of Dusk. As a result of that we left a long trail of blood every time we made port somewhere.

One of the fellow Nightfang was a Condemner, who like her fellow Nightfang brethren, punished those who did not recognize the authority of the Church. But Melara Mel Bloodstone specialized in something called Shade-Binding, in which she would magically bind Shades, sometimes called Revenants which magical bracers to guard the ship we were on. Mel had just finished dealing with a rebellious Revenant as she sat down. The ship, a long, broad and powerful boat called The Shadow Walker lurched in the swelling tides.

You all right, Mel, I asked as I sat down next to her.

Mel, her face pale, like the rest of the vampires looked even paler than normal. Ill be fine, she said, though her voice did not exude the confidence of the statement.

I know this isnt your first sea mission. Youve been a part of the Nightfang for a very long time, as I understand it, I said as I sat next to her, placing my drums to one side.

Mel laughed, Its got nothing to do with feeling ill because of the sea, she confessed. I just dont trust the information given to us by the Spitfire Bastion.

Ripley knows better than to cross us, I said, tapping on my drums lightly.

And Ripley has ever reason to lie to us, Mel remarked. The Spitfire Bastion is ruled by the Brazen Coalition which is an organization thats also seeking the Immortal Sun and have direct conflict with us, as the Legion of the Dusk. They want the Immortal Sun because they believe it can take them back to their homeland, Torrezon.

The idea of some portal at the horizon, I chuckled, seems outlandish. And thats coming from me, where I spent all of my life serving Harru by playing music for he and his family; and telling his many children an assortment of outlandish stories. Especially since it apparently only happens every certain amount of years when the sun and moon touch. I admit, it sounds outlandish, but it would explain why no one has found the Immortal Sun, despite so many groups looking for it.

As if on queue the bells in the crows nest began to ring. The Shadow Walkers crew all ran to the bow of the ship. Just as the Ripley, from the Spitfire Bastion base had said; just as the sun was touching the horizon a shimmering portal seemed to open just as the sun met the moon on the horizon.

So, this is where the Immortal Sun is hidden, I gasped to myself. I immediately began playing the drums, pounding it to the same rhythm of the waves slamming against the Shadow Walker. 

The tension escalated quickly as the Shadow Walker drew closer and closer to the portal.

This is a trap, Mel voiced her concern softly standing next to me.

How is this a trap? I asked, banging the drums joyfully. Its exactly what they said.

And thats what worries me, Mel gripped the edge of the ship. Beyond the portal a beautiful world could be seen.

The Shadow Walker passed through the portal and Mel watched as it closed behind them.

This is definitely a trap, she repeated.

The Shadow Walker docked in a massive city port, which no one on the crew recognized. As dock workers approached to help tie down the ship, several of the workers caught a glance at the crew members and panic set in.

Vampires! one of them called and the alarm rang. Armed guards approached the ship, weapons drawn. By the name and honor of the Lords of Waterdeep, surrender peacefully or else be met with lethal force.

The crew members stared at each other and smiled.

I began to beat on the drums.

Let loose the sounds of war.

----------


## Falcos

Not quite what I was imagining or picturing, but I do love it! 

I'm well familiar with the format of "ad-lib it and pretend you know what you're talking about".

But you still did well regardless. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Not quite what I was imagining or picturing, but I do love it! 
> I'm well familiar with the format of "ad-lib it and pretend you know what you're talking about".
> But you still did well regardless. :)


Since I got that one out of my system; I feel like I've gotten a better glimpse of the world it comes from.
After I catch up from the current batch of submissions, I may return to it and completely rewrite it.

----------


## Tawmis

> So, my character just died. So I'm bringing in a new one:
> Warforged envoy
> Cleric of the forge domain
> Worshipper of moradin, God of dwarves and the forge
> Name: powerhammer
> This wardrobes fights with a war hammer and a shield, and carries a pyroconverger, basically a flamethrower.
> Moradin is the creator of dwarven kind, just about all dwarves worship him, as he crafted them from stone with his own hands. Powerhammer was made by the dwarves, specifically, the holy crafters of moradin, the most referred of all dwarven smiths. The dwarves consider him to be the natural progression of life, moradin made them from stone, and they have now made power hammer from stone. Moradin himself is immensely proud of both his people for their work, and of the warforged they made.
> So, powerhammer is pretty robotic, but still sentient, but he does follow "prime directives" and a strict code set by moradin.
> His prime directive is to protect what is good, defend what is right, destroy evil, and create beauty. Oh, and to protect the religion at all costs.
> ...


This was fun to write!
I had never DM'ed or played a Warforged (I did not care for the Eberron game world).
But it's cool that the Warforged have carried over.
Someone else in here had a Warforged character background; so that was my first time taking a stab at that.
Naturally the Warlock mentioned comes from someone else's origin I wrote *on here.* I love leaving strings for DM's to tug on for additional adventure ideas.
Also if you're familiar with Dragonlance you should probably catch the reference (there's a few; two fairly obvious; one a little more hidden).
As always, please give feedback! Whether you liked it, loved it, hated it - I want to hear the honest truth!
In the meantime, enjoy!
==================================================  =====================

The legend states that Moradin, God of the Dwarves, was born of stone and metal and that his soul was the eternal fire that lit the furnace for which he forged the world. 

I look at my hands, decorated in the blood of my enemies, flexing my fingers. I am alive, and yet I am not. I pick up my war hammer and wipe the blood of the orc lying on my feet on his tattered leathers, his skull crushed so hard that his spine had ripped out of his back.

I was born of stone and metal.

My name is Powerhammer and I am a Warforged.

I do not have a heart or organs, but inside me burns a fire that keeps me alive.

I do not need to eat, drink, breathe, or even rest. I was made by the strong and powerful Dwarven Clan known as the Embers of the Forge. It had been Moradins Chosen, Clerics known as Sonnlinor, who had spent months forging me into what I am now; a living weapon.

Prime Directive: Protect what is good. Defend what is right. Destroy evil. Create beauty.

The Dwarves who forged me treat me as one of their own; and though I need not drink, they designed me so that I am able to process liquid. I do not suffer from the effects of intoxication but I understand the merriment and joy.

The battle cry of another charging Orc brings me back to the present. The Red Eye Orcs have long been trouble for the Embers of the Forge. The marauding Orcs have made constant attacks on our home; their leader, an Orc Warlock named Oragin Doomhammer believes that the Embers of the Forge is hiding some great secret.

As the Orc charges, I raise my shield and bash it into him as he charges me. Stunned he falls backward, trying to regain his senses. At my side a weapon of the forge directly powered by the flame inside of lit up. Its a weapon called a pyroconverger, and with a simple press of the weapon, its like a venomous snake spewing fire. The orc screams as his dry, crumpled leathers immediately catch fire.

As he flailed about on the floor, I picked up my war hammer and silenced him forever. The Red Eye Orcs were retreating now but they would be back. They always come back.

For tonight, we celebrated at Old Man Flints Fireforge, a small tavern with a tremendous amount of heart. Dwarves clanked their mugs in celebration, each describing how many orcs that they had killed tonight; and each time they repeated their version of the story, the amount of kills went up by one or two each time. 

While the others celebrated, I sat in the corner. There was something wrong. I couldnt explain it. One of the Sonnlinor had once described the sensation of knowing something wasnt quite right as a sense called Instinct.

I was having an Instinct.

Despite having fought off the Red Eye Orcs, yet again, I did not find the typical satisfaction I normally felt. I could not celebrate with those who had called my brother.

As the night progressed, the celebrations slowly waned, and Dwarves left to stumble their way back home. Jaspers voice awoke me from my internal thoughts as I delved into this sensation I was feeling. Jasper placed his hand on my shoulder, Are you not going back to the Cathedral? 

I looked up at Jasper and could not answer him.

Jasper smiled warmly. Do not worry, my friend. You are always welcome to sleep here.

Sleep. Jasper knew I did not sleep, but when it was peaceful, I would disconnect from myself and shut down  similar to sleeping.

When Jasper blew out the last candle, I let the darkness swallow me whole.

Then I saw it; a horde of undead; a horde of demons; and brave warriors fighting against friends who had been raised as a part of this undead army. 

It is time, I heard a voice whisper. Your hidden prime objective is now activated.

My eyes flared open and I found myself walking, almost uncontrollably, in the middle of the night.

This horde of demons; this horde of undead; they would pay.

I will put them down and send them to their maker.

Just as my own maker had whispered those words in my mind.

It is time.

----------


## Tawmis

> Alright, let's see you work on my _absolute favourite_ build and give me a definitive story for it.
> 3.5
> Dvati Race
> Jade Phoenix Mage, with splashes in Wu Jen, Spellthief, and Crusader as the requirements.
> I really want to focus on the eastern thematic from Wu Jen, in addition to the reincarnation from JPM and the weird twin-stuff from Dvati.
> The gauntlet has been thrown, my new friend. Dare you pick it up? :D


You enjoy the very, very, very eccentric classes and races, eh?

So I don't even REMEMBER the Dvati Race in 3.5... But after looking it up; mentions "twins" - but also says the twins could be opposite genders (F/F, M/M, F/M). What did you have in mind? And also did this character have a name?

----------


## moonfly7

> This was fun to write!
> I had never DM'ed or played a Warforged (I did not care for the Eberron game world).
> But it's cool that the Warforged have carried over.
> Someone else in here had a Warforged character background; so that was my first time taking a stab at that.
> Naturally the Warlock mentioned comes from someone else's origin I wrote *on here.* I love leaving strings for DM's to tug on for additional adventure ideas.
> Also if you're familiar with Dragonlance you should probably catch the reference (there's a few; two fairly obvious; one a little more hidden).
> As always, please give feedback! Whether you liked it, loved it, hated it - I want to hear the honest truth!
> In the meantime, enjoy!
> ==================================================  =====================
> ...


Tawmis, once again, you done good.

----------


## Falcos

> You enjoy the very, very, very eccentric classes and races, eh?
> 
> So I don't even REMEMBER the Dvati Race in 3.5... But after looking it up; mentions "twins" - but also says the twins could be opposite genders (F/F, M/M, F/M). What did you have in mind? And also did this character have a name?


I do enjoy eccentricity, yes - I don't play D&D to play any kind of moderation simulator. If I want to play humans, elves, dwarves doing normal fantasy genre things, there's a million games out there that accommodate that.

I hadn't considered gender (it's a recurring weak spot of mine that it's the detail I forget most often), but I think F/M feels good.

As for name, Dvati names are _weird_ and un-transcribable, so I usually give them a nickname in Common, of sorts, in that I'll take one word and break it down into two syllables - I had a Dvati rogue once named Rah and Vinn, for Raven. Something along that format would be fine, but I haven't chosen a specific name.

----------


## Naknakthebedshe

Are you still doing this? If so good on you.  Think you want to come up with a backstory for another kobold? 

Name: naknak the bedshe... 
Race:undead or cursed w/invisibility kobold*
Class:spook, distraction, sorcerer? Your free to choose 
Neutral
*Looks like it's a kobold under/shaped a bedsheet with two holes where eyes should be

Another one is
Name: Sindear the hothead
Race: kobold
Class:divine soul sorcerer 2/cleric of life 1 that has  magic Initiate  in druid spells.
Neutral good. Someday she will get feather wings and she will be a laughing stock for not getting dragon wings.
Sindear has the hermit back ground and is currently being hunted by drow in the underdark. Think more of a shaman  instead of a mixed class. And wants back to the surface so she can see the moon again. Also her head catches fire everytime she casts a spell hence the rest her name. She is a bit panicky she has tried unlocking the cell door with her tail and tko herself because she was recaptured and wanted to be a burden even though she weights about the same as a fat house cat. is that enough info?

----------


## Tawmis

> Are you still doing this? If so good on you.  Think you want to come up with a backstory for another kobold? 
> Name: naknak the bedshe... 
> Race:undead or cursed w/invisibility kobold*
> Class:spook, distraction, sorcerer? Your free to choose 
> 
> Another one is
> Name: Sindear the hothead
> Race: kobold


I am still doing these. The last two weeks at work have been rough and extremely busy, so I've slowed down a bit. But (ideally) this week should be the end of my current project that's tied up my time, and it should free up some time next week before another project gets spun up!

So consider them added to the list!

----------


## Tawmis

> Alright, let's see you work on my _absolute favourite_ build and give me a definitive story for it.
> 3.5
> Dvati Race
> Jade Phoenix Mage, with splashes in Wu Jen, Spellthief, and Crusader as the requirements.
> I really want to focus on the eastern thematic from Wu Jen, in addition to the reincarnation from JPM and the weird twin-stuff from Dvati.
> The gauntlet has been thrown, my new friend. Dare you pick it up? :D


Well, first, I don't think I am ever going to live up to something that is your absolute favorite build! That's going to be tough to ever capture!
Add to the fact, I don't remember the Dvati, the Jade Phoenix, Spell Thief or Crusader (only Wu Jen is familiar to me!), this proved to be quite a bit of reading to understand what each of these is and how I could possibly tie them all together. (I do miss the Oriental Adventures game my former DM, Paul M. had run for a few months of D&D 3.0/3.5).
All of that said, I did think I came up with a creative explanation about the Dvati Race for this background...
And I did manage to do the Wu Jen, Spellthief, Crusader and introduce the Jade Phoenix Mage (as from what I could tell, this would be the LAST multiclass you would actually learn because of the insane amount of requirements for it)! I feel like once I got to the trainers though; the characters began to talk to me and give me the voice they needed. But I think the unfamiliarity with the above still shows in the writing, because despite my enjoyment, I do feel like there's a slight disconnect. Hopefully not so blatant that it robs any enjoyment of the background. As I said, I did manage to enjoy writing it quite a bit, but perhaps may be missing the mark of what you were looking for!
I will stop rambling!
Hopefully - enjoy!
==================================================  ===
It is said that the gods forge the souls, ignite them with the fire of life, and send them to the world below to be born.

Mages have discovered other planes of existence, such as the Plane of Air, Plane of Water, just to name a few.

Some Mages even believe that there may be alternate time lines; duplicates of our world where people lead similar, or sometimes, drastically different lives.

One such Mage, a human named Nasctha, claimed she peered into another world; a mirror of our own where things were drastically different. Shed seen herself not as the great wizard shed become, but a run down, broken barmaid in Waterdeep.

What happens when the gods of these realms forge a soul and during their descent to the mortal plane; something strikes it and sends it veering into another reality.

That is the story most believe explains what we are; the Dvati. 

My name is Fee and my sister goes by the name of Nixx (or sometimes Nixxy).

Being Dvati has had numerous advantages. My sister and I share a bond that is unbreakable. She knows what I am thinking and I know what shes thinking. This has worked out gloriously during our initial years of joining the Crusaders. 

During the battles we were engaged in it was like having eyes on the back of my head; everything she could see I would be able to feel. We moved like fluid puppets.  There was one drawback having one soul with two bodies  the pain inflicted on one was shared by the other.

During one of the battles, Oirthear, a wizard from the Eastern Lands took an interest in Nixx and myself and approached us about learning the Eastern form of magic called Wu Jen. Both my sister and I, perhaps because we shared one soul had always felt magic coursing in our veins. The idea of learning how to channel it immediately interested both of us.

We traveled with Oirthear to an island called Seapáin where he enforced the idea that we must find peace within our minds. We would spend hours upon hours, cross legged, arms extended, heads titled back, as if sunbathing, embracing the energy of the world and understand how to comprehend the language of the world and the energy it created. Soon, he began to teach us how the elements speak; air, earth, water, fire  they all have a unique voice and it is critical to understand them and to be able to speak with them, in order to find the way to channel them.

Now, Oirthear had told us, that you understand the core concept of the elementals. There is one more you must learn.

Both my sister and I were puzzled; as it seemed, all of our life, weve only ever known of air, earth, water and fire.

Oirthear seemed to take pride in our puzzled expression as he whispered, Nature. To understand nature you must understand how the earth works; how water provides life; how fire destroys it; and how air gives us breath to live. But each can be reversed; a tidal wave destroys, a camp fire keeps us warm, a tornado leaves destruction, and the ground can bury you. Understanding all of this and the delicate balance this creates shapes what is called the Element of Nature.

It had been a grueling six months of training and pushing our bodies beyond our physical limit; which was twice as hard for Nixx and me, since our bodies shared everything. Eventually we learned to understand the voice of Nature itself and it was exhilarating. Our training did not end there however. He then introduced us to Litrithe, a young human female, who explained that now we understood the basics of understanding the voice of earth, fire, wind, air and nature; it was time to understand the energy of magic.

Litrithe explained that we possessed the ability to read the auras of people; because everyone, even the non-magically inclined contained magic fields around them. Being able to read an enemys magical aurora would allow us, with proper training to read their aura and, if we could get close enough, steal the magical energies of those around us.

If we had thought Oirthear was a difficult trainer; Litrithe had made his training a distant memory as our bodies struggled to keep up. Litrithe was not afraid to use magic against us, sending us slamming against the wall if we failed to get close enough to touch her.

It took three weeks, but we finally understood why. We were not working together as wed always been. We finally used our ability to see through one anothers eyes. We became one weapon again and used the training we had gotten from Oirthear, to shake the ground beneath her feet, use the wind to whip her hair around her, to drain the moisture from her body, and intensify the heat of the sun, while calling on insects to cause disorientation.

We were finally able to touch her and siphon her magic.

The only words we could have used to express the sensation of her magic coursing through our bodies could only be described as rebirth.

When a band of Ogres known as the Lámh Dorcha made landfall, Oirthear and Litrithe had asked us to aid them in the fight with the Ogres. They explained aboard the ship were Ogre Mages, powerful mages, despite their size and general stupidity, knew how to wield magic to their benefit. There was also something called an Ogre Howdah, which housed goblins like a mounted caravan. 

During the battle against the Ogres, one of the goblins in the Ogre Howdah managed to get a lucky shot that I barely saw in time to get out of the way of. The arrow grazed the side of my head, nicking a portion of my ear. It was close enough that the arrowhead had grazed my skin and caused considerable amount of blood.

The blood from the wound had made me blind to anything to my right where my sister Nixx had been fighting. Suddenly my stomach felt as if I were being ripped apart. I doubled over and saw an Ogre running his sword through Nixx. No! I screamed in pain, not even able to stand. The Ogres marched over us, leaving us for dead.

My world faded away.

And to my surprise, when I opened my eyes I saw Oirthear staring back at me. He lives, he said with a smile as he sat down and wiped the blood away.

It would seem you and your sister have a greater destiny at hand, I heard Litrithes voice say.

My sister! I sat up and screamed in pain. My sister! Where is she?

Worry not, Litrithe smiled, we are tending to her.

Oirthear gently placed his hand on me and forced me to lay back down. Rest, remember, you share your pain with your sister. If you move about you make it more difficult for our medics to tend to her wounds.

How is she alive? I I stammered, searching for the words, I felt her die.

She did, Oirthear replied sitting down next to me. But it would seem the great sun of the sky returned her to us.

The great sun in the sky? I asked, puzzled.

The Great Sun  you may know it as a Phoenix, he said, with a shrug. Divine being. Resurrections. Source of life. The Life Fire.

Youre telling me the sun came down and picked up my sisters soul and returned it to her body? I could not believe it.

Indeed, Oirthear grinned. When you and your sister are recovered, it would seem you have both been hand selected by the Great Sun to be a part of the Jade Phoenix Mages.

Jade Phoenix Mages? I asked, confused.

You and your sister have a greater destiny to uncover, Oirthear replied. He chuckled.

Whats so funny? I looked over at him.

How do you feel about more training? Oirthear laughed again.

A young girl, no older than five years old, stepped in the room, with fiery red hair and eyes that seemed to be bursting with fire. My name is Fhionnuisce, she said in a high pitched, excited voice. When you and your sister recover, I will show you the Path of the Jade Phoenix Mages.

I leaned my head back on the pillow and began to question all of my lifes choices

----------


## Tawmis

> Well I guess I'll have to keep trying to help channel the energy of your creative mind.
> 
> 1st
> Name: Vin Bodusk
> Race: Human (Variant)
> Gender: Male
> Class: Warlock/Wizard
> Background: 
> Personality: I thirst for knowledge, especially the Arcane.
> ...


Being familiar with all of the content, I was easily able to write this.
Vin immediately presented his voice to me as he introduced me to his parents (namely his father).
And how and why he was so hungry for magic... and then along comes a pretty face and complicates things.
As always, I love leaving strings for DM's to potentially tug on...
And Bar'garius makes an appearance (and the notes are a reference to other "Tawmis-Verse" background stories that have been written)...
As always, please give feedback - I love it all (good or bad!)
Enjoy!
===============================================
Nothing worth having comes easy.

Its something my mother has always said and my father, Donn Bodusk, one of the most reputable wizards in the city of Marsember, reminded me by repeating his stories of endless hours of studying magic to understand how it works.

One never controls magic, he would say. One simply learns to channel it. Just like one does not control the wind, but can create wind mills to help channel it and use its energy.

My father loved his similes. Channeling magic is all in how you move your hands; your fingers are like little ballerina dancers whose delicate movements are beautiful and deliver a powerful performance.

Another one of his favorite sayings was, Practice does not make perfect. Only the foolish believe we can ever achieve perfection. You must always be willing to learn and push yourself to the next level. You never stop practicing. The moment you do, you have failed.

I was expected to not only follow in my fathers steps, but as he suggested with going beyond, I was expected to surpass him. At family gatherings, or even political ones, he would speak of me as if I was already some powerful wizard, when in truth I was barely a student. When I was asked by family and guests to show off some of my power my father always said, Magic is not for tricks and shows. Magic is an art that is not to be trifled with.

That was about the only thing I was ever thankful for my father saying.

In hopes of surpassing my father, he had sent me to Suzail, the capital of Cormyr to study in the Dragon Mage Tower, one of the most prestigious Wizard colleges. It was there I had met a beautiful Elf maiden by the name Áilleacht, though most simply called her Ally. She had the most beautiful green eyes Id ever seen. It reminded me of the endless vibrant trees of the Kings Forest, and her hair, a soft, strawberry blond that tended to remind me of how the Sunset Mountains would capture the setting sun and send its orange, warm rays across the land.

Hi, she extended her hand, My name is Áilleacht, but everyone calls me Ally.

I put my hand in hers and simply got lost staring into her eyes before I realized Id been awkwardly staring at her for over a minute, still shaking her hand, and still having not introduced myself to her, Vin, I finally managed to rush the name from my lips. I cleared my throat and said a little more calmly as I took my hand back as inconspicuously as I could, Vin Bodusk.

Bodusk, she smiled. Youre not related to Donn Bodusk by chance? Her eyes fluttered, like butterfly wings.

I am, I sighed. 

Why do you look disappointed that I recognized your name? Ally asked, as she leaned forward with a broad smile that reminded me of the Tun River.

I blinked and cursed my father for the endless years of similes that my brain was now programmed to think in. 

I cleared my throat again, something I kept doing around her. Its just everyone knows who my father is. And he wants me to be like him, only better.

Thats quite a reputation to try and live up to, she nodded, playfully curling her hair.

I dont suppose you have some famous wizardly father or mother youre trying to live up to, I laughed.

No, she admitted, I just wanted to get away from my house. Things were never stable there. I needed out to get away from the toxicity of my home. 

Where are you from, if I might ask?

Mistwood, she replied, matter-of-factly.

Áilleacht proved to be a wonderful distraction; but her hunger to learn how to channel magic had fed my own desire. It was no longer about ensuring I could impress my father and became more about spending time with Áilleacht, learning magic with her, and impressing her.

One night, during one of our studies, she looked at me, more seriously than she had ever before. I found out that in the Great Library there is a Forbidden section. Apparently there are ancient tomes of magic there that detail how to unlock great power. You wouldnt be interested in going with me and breaking in to look at them would you?

Break in? I was taken aback. Cant we just go when the Great Library is open?

The Forbidden section is only available to Masters of the Order, she explained. Its amazing, she winked at me, what my Elven hearing can pick up in a very, very quiet library. So, what about it, Son of Donn Bodusk?

She had mentioned my fathers name intentionally to pressure me. Fine, I said frowning.

She had multiple skills. That became very clear once I saw how easily shed scaled the wall (then helped me over), then managed to pick the lock on the Great Librarys window. You seem to be a natural at this, I commented as we climbed through the window.

You could say Ive had some practice, she admitted.

Is that why your home life was unstable? I whispered.

Do you really want to discuss this right now? she looked at me and smiled.

I wished I was blind so I wouldnt be so susceptible to her. 

We moved quietly through the Great Library, avoiding the Eye Sphere that the Wizards employed when they were not present. When we reached the doors to the Forbidden section she reached into her belt and pulled out a thieves pick. 

What are you really after? I hissed. Is there some book you want to steal? Was I just a pawn in this whole thing? I was both worried about getting caught and a little furious that shed held back on me when I felt like I was a gushing river of information to her.

I just want to learn magic, just like you, she swore.

Inside thered been a shelf where it looks like newly acquired books had been placed. One of the books that looked newly acquired had no dust. A note on it read, Look for the Amakiir girl. Also a woman who calls herself the Widow of Night. Bargarius may have escaped to Kaladesh.

Áilleacht picked up the book and instantly we both heard, Go on. Open it. Read it.

This is a bad idea, I whispered.

Áilleacht smiled. We will be fine.

Opening the book caused a great smoke to appear, and from within, a thing I could only describe as some kind of horned devil appeared. Ah, it seemed to sigh in relief. I was hoping someone would open the book. I grew tired of Kaladesh. Now, looking at two fine people such as yourselves, let me guess  you want to become powerful in the ways of magic?

Yes, Áilleacht replied before I could say anything.

The demon smiled, Each of you wishes the same thing. To show your parents you can be something. Become a weapon or me, the mighty Bargarius, and that power is yours. Áilleacht, you will be able to impress your mother, now that your father has perished that you can protect her. Vin, your father will be impressed as you surpass him in power. Simply make this pact with me and it will be complete.

When Áilleacht agreed I found myself agreeing as well, though I knew in my heart this was not right. In the following days, magic seemed to pour out of our veins; and both our fellow students as well as our mentors were impressed by the spike in magical management both Áilleacht and I had acquired.

At the celebration of our graduation as students, my father approached me and hugged me tightly. You are the young seed that has grown roots and whose branches have reached out further than any other! I am so proud of you, son!

I clenched my teeth. It was gut wrenching.

That night I returned to the Great Library, using the same method I had used with Áilleacht, months ago. I was going to go speak with this demon and undo everything that Ive been given and discovered Áilleacht was there also. Was she doing the same?

I thank you for the power, I heard her say.

Ally, I called out, which startled her. What are you doing? We have to undo this. Give back this gift weve been given. We have to send him back. Ive been studying since we got these powers  and I know how to send him back but it will break us free of these powers!

Áilleacht shook her head as Bargarius, the demon who had bestowed these powers on us smiled. She frowned. I cant let you do that, Vin.

What do you mean? I asked.

Áilleacht grabbed the book and Bargarius vanished, his smoke returning to the book. I need him to finish something. I need this power to get my revenge. I wont let you take that from me.

She put the bag in her backpack and fled. I could have stopped her. She knows I could have stopped her. But she also knew my emotions were too strongly attached. Despite her having hidden so much from me, I felt close to her. I heaved a deep sigh.

The next morning I confessed what Áilleacht and I had done, and thats how we had become so powerful. I brought so much shame upon my family, I couldnt even bare the idea of returning home and seeing the look of disappointment on my fathers face. The Mages Guild was furious at what we had done and that a powerful demon was back in the world thanks to us. They threatened to have me exiled to another plane as punishment, but forgave me for my youth and simply expelled me.

Now I would need to re-earn my fathers trust and honor

All I could think of was finding Áilleacht and hearing my fathers words repeatedly in my head, Nothing worth having comes easy.

----------


## Falcos

I do like your take on Dvati, Spellthief and Jade Phoenix Mage, but I do have one thing that might require a small correction in your story, I'm sorry to say:

Wu Jen elements are not Earth, Fire, Wind, Water, and Nature.

They use a completely different system of Earth, Fire, Metal, Water, and Wood.

I do like your take on everything else, though, particularly the Dvati part. Kudos to you, when working with unfamiliar materials.

----------


## Tawmis

> I do like your take on Dvati, Spellthief and Jade Phoenix Mage, but I do have one thing that might require a small correction in your story, I'm sorry to say:
> Wu Jen elements are not Earth, Fire, Wind, Water, and Nature.
> They use a completely different system of Earth, Fire, Metal, Water, and Wood.
> I do like your take on everything else, though, particularly the Dvati part. Kudos to you, when working with unfamiliar materials.


Mother of Brell. I actually knew that, but I think this was a case of late night writing + fingers working faster than the brain. Once I knew I was going to tie in elements, I knew it was five elements - and my fingers (lost in the moment) went with the standard Fire, Earth, Water and Air - and the last being Nature. My apologies. You can change that around a little to make it fit.

----------


## Naknakthebedshe

Do the links not work on tablets?

----------


## Tawmis

> Do the links not work on tablets?


Which links? The ones on the first page? They should work. They should take you directly to the write ups!

On the tablet there is the "mobile view" - but if you scroll to the bottom, there's a "Full Site View" or something along those lines, which may make a difference?

----------


## Avista

I have another request for you!!

This is an old character of mine, whom I would like to refurbish for a future campaign. Let's see what you can come up with:

Name: Alcot Del Thressal (male)
Race: Half-elf
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Background: Noble
Class: Sorcerer - Dragonborn (Brass Dragon/Fire)
Age: 20ish

Background: Born out of wedlock to a human aristocratic father and nouveau-riche (upper middle class) elf mother. He was the father's favorite, even over his legitimate siblings. To secure a position among nobility the father arranges a marriage for Alcot, but Alcot refuses to go along with it and runs away from home.

Why did he refuse? Was he in love with someone else? Did he fear for his safety from his step-mother? Did he feel dissatisfied with his noble duties? Did he want to earn his place in nobility through heroic deeds, and not through marriage? I don't know, you tell me!

----------


## Jaryn

> Which links? The ones on the first page? They should work. They should take you directly to the write ups!


I can confirm if you're on a mobile view, the links on the front page don't work, nor the ones in the PMs. Haven't tested full site version though.

----------


## Tawmis

> 2nd
> Name: Maya Talael
> Race: Elf, Drow
> Gender: Female
> Class: Rogue/Fighter Assassin
> Background: Charlatan
> Personality: You make sure as few people know the truth about what you think as possible.  Your bounty and your survival matter the most.
> Ideals: You want to be free from anyone's control, and you distrust Lloth. You refuse to be held back from success.  There are truly few people worth trusting, better make sure the person the the right one before sleeping with both eyes closed.
> Bonds: You owe your life to your guild, but that doesn't mean that debt is worth your life.
> ...


This was another fun one to write. Being a Drow character, I took the opportunity to *tie it into this* and *this origin* that I had previously written; further touching upon and expanding on the "Tawmis-Verse" that continues to grow in this thread.

The character immediately spoke to me; and I left some DM strings to tug on, if this character is used.

As always, I'd love to hear ANY feedback you have (whether it be good or bad!)

In the meantime, enjoy!
==================================================  =======
The glass shattered and fell on the floor.

Youre awake, a voice said. As I turned my head, still barely able to stand, a shadowed figure stepped out of the darkness. I was fearful that Sureena Pyresin lieutenant named Mí-úsáid had indeed gotten the best out of you.

Who are you, I growled, attempting to sound threatening, but truth be told, could barely maintain my balance.

My name is Scáth Rith, the male drow elf replied.

I tried to recall what my name was to formerly introduce myself while I bought myself to recover from whatever was making my head sway. I stared at Scáth, puzzled. Why cant I remember my name?

Mí-úsáid beat you pretty badly, Scáth replied, she threw you down in the pit for Hook Horrors to feed on you.

Scáth was a Drow, like me. That much was clear. I can remember what Hook Horrors are; aberrations that stood nine feet tall and weighed over three hundred pounds. Their front limbs ended in twelve inch-long razor-sharp, blade-like hooks, for which they got their name.

Why did this Mí-úsáid beat me then throw me down the Horror Pit? I asked, piece of my past like whispering shadows in the back of my mind. Struggling, I knelt down and began to pick up the glass I had knocked over when I had suddenly sat up. Holding the pieces of the shattered vase I realized that the vase was a symbol of my memory. Fractured and destroyed. Piecing it all back together would be impossible and it would never be the same again.

If it helps, Scáth replied, setting his hand on mine, your name is Maya Talael. You were a part of Sureenas battalion. When a Drow slave named Drazture Talshore had tried to escape with a human female whom he had impregnated. You were one of the four who failed to stop the woman from escaping. Sureena gave pursuit up the chamber, but never returned. Mí-úsáid, who is blindly loyal to Sureena, took all of you in her battalion and punished you all.

Sureena. The battalion. 

Lolth, I managed to whisper seeing my dented armor leaning against the wall, the symbol of the Spider Queen on the front. We served Lolth.

Correct, Scáth grabbed a cup of tea and handed it to me.

So if I was thrown into the Horror Pit, how did I end up here? I asked taking the cup and sipping on it.

My, he paused to think of the right word, organization knows when people are destined for the Horror Pit. And when someone is scheduled to be thrown down the Horror Pit that could prove useful, we poison the Hook Horrors and make them sluggish, so that we can get in there and rescue the doomed soul.

So you find me useful, I asked eyeing Scáth.

Ive seen you fight, Scáth confessed openly. You move like a cat. Unlike Sureena and Mí-úsáid, you used whatever advantage you had at your disposal to win a fight. You were not bound by this sense of honor that they felt. I could tell you never truly believed in the cause. And truth be told, he added, I, then paused, and amended; we need more people like you.

What is this organization that you speak of, I asked. 

Its called The Saoirse, he explained. We may be Drow, but those who are a part of the Saoirse believe that Lolth is deceiving us. She is using us as tools for a greater game for her own cause but will immediately discard us once shes reached her end goal. We are trying to find those of like mind to join our rebellion.

Does this rebellion have a specialty, I asked, sensing more to what Scáth was sharing.

We  acquire information, Scáth confessed. If we happen to acquire anything else along the way, then so be it.

So then what use do you have for me? I am no thief, I said, finishing my cup of tea and setting it down.

Youre more than that, Scáth replied, or you can be. With your skill and grace, you can be trained to be something more than just a mercenary or a fighter.

Like what? I asked.

Sometimes, removing someone from a seat in an office can be just what we need, Scáth smiled.

You want me to be an assassin? I had nearly laughed, if not for the spinning sensation still tickling the back of my mind.

Ive seen you fight, he repeated, and your grace Remove the armor from you and you will truly be someone to be fear. The armor protected you against the enemy but it also stopped you from reaching your true potential. The Saoirse will train you to be what you were destined to be.

And who is it you would have me kill? I asked.

A revered priestess of Lolth named Sagart, Scáth explained, pausing only for a moment to explain, She is my sister.

I raised an eyebrow. I had not expected that. This Sagart is your sister?

Yes, he replied solemnly. As the High Priestess she picks who gets to ascend to Lolths honor. Those who ascend are given a test by Lolth herself. One of the people she picked, hoping to bring greater honor to our family was my younger brother. He failed. He was cast back down to the Mortal Realm from Lolths domain as one of the cursed Driders. I found him on the outskirts of Rúnda, where we live, and he was  no longer there mentally. Driven mad by what hed become. He doesnt even recognize me anymore. Ive since chained him like a feral animal and go by to feed him so that he does not wander around the Underdark and get him killed. I want my sister killed for what shes done.

I felt like there might be more to this, but I agreed on the account that Scáth had saved my life.

Here, he said, handing me documentation. Ive created a new identity for you. You will go by Lorelei Darova. Avoid the battalion and you should be fine. Are you ready for some training?

I noticed that I was feeling better after drinking the tea; and the thought crossed my mind that perhaps Scáth had poisoned me and fed me lies and that the cure to the toxin was in the tea itself, so that he could sway me.

I would accept his proposition to be trained as an assassin; and wondered if I would be coming after him if I learned the truth.

----------


## Tawmis

> I run a sort of 'Age of Exploration' campaign. That being, there are rudimentary guns and cannons, the players own a ship, and it takes place in a sort of archipelago (a group of islands). Scattered about this archipelago are twelve characters that function as a player would, and can be recruited to the ship. At present, nine of these characters are complete in that I know who they are and who they used to be. Three of them are in varying stages of completion. I can say that having someone help patch those gaps would be a great help, so anything you (or indeed, anyone else) can offer would be a godsend.
> 
> The campaign takes place across several islands. There are two 'superpower' nations - the Kingdom of Aeros, and the Empire of Kyralia. Both of these two nations have several vassal states, and there _is_ tension between the two, because as if two nations could exist in D&D without nearly being at war with each other. The recruits come from various powerful factions; the Cardinal Orthodoxy, the religious group of the isles; the Ambrose Academy, the university and council of mages (wizards, warlocks, sorcerers); the Blackthorn Mercenary Company, based in Aeros; and the Outcast's Charter, a former thieves' guild now trying to do some good in the world. There's also an unknown group called the Coterie, which puts up a front of being a group of people who want to improve the world and the relations between the two nations - but is truly seeking power in various ways. The players themselves are essentially a group of wanderers thrown together by chance, standard stuff.
> 
> 
> Race: Drow | Class: Druid, Circle of the Shepherd | Alignment: True Neutral | Age: 2000~ | Faction: Cardinal Orthodoxy
> 
> Xavier, as a character, defies most normal rules of the druid - narratively, he has already attained a 'Timeless Body' - he will live for over seven thousand years. For balance, he is only level 3 (I've coded this as 'he's out of practice'. He is known to the general public as the Sage; to most, the Sage is a mysterious figure, as though he is a prominent figure in the Faith, he remains an independent entity. Only a select few, most of them in the Inner Circle of the Orthodoxy, know who he is. There are 'good' reasons for this; namely being that Drow are Kyralian by default, and heavily distrusted by most Aerosians. As the Sage, he has been the teacher and essentially bodyguard of each successive High Priest or Priestess for 1500~ years. He's also essentially a walking history book - because if you're there for most of it, you're going to know about it.
> 
> ...


It's always a difficult terrain to write in when it's a homebrew world; because I am not entirely sure what exists in your world...
If it's high fantasy or just low fantasy with guns and ships, like pirate setting with minor magic.
That said, I wrote what came to my mind when I read what you provided for Xavier... and I think I managed to hit some highlights.
But again, not being familiar with your homebrew world (for what lives in it), other than the history you provided about the world...
I went with what came to me.
So before I tackle the other (two was it?), I will wait to see what you think of this one!
As always, please provide feedback! Whether you liked or hated it, or what worked and what didn't work!
Enjoy!
===========================================
My mother had sought a better life for me and booked passage aboard The New Dawn, which had promised a new life for those who took a chance to defect from the Empire of Kyralia and never swear allegiance to the Kingdom of Aeros.

Unfortunately word had reached the pointed ears of one of the Captains of the Night Watch, who then commanded a ship to meet us out in sea. Knowing that the punishment for defecting would be severe, once my mother saw their ship approaching, she had shoved me into a small chest and thrown me overboard. I was barely an infant at the time and she knew that drowning would be a much better fate than what I would have gotten in the hands of the Kyralian. 

Despite being an infant, as the chest began to fill with water, I recall hearing the sound of songbirds; unusually sounding songbirds. Suddenly the chest had stopped filling with water and it had felt like I was being pushed forward. Hours of this seemed to go on.

My next memory was the chest opening and a woman opened it. She took me in her arms and nurtured me for years. I grew up on a small, uncharted island that had a forest that seemed to stretch in every direction for miles. I also grew up always being around animals. One of my most incredible memories in my youth was seeing, petting and speaking to a Unicorn. The Unicorn had explained that it was a protector of the woods and that the woman who raised me was a Dryad by the name of Síoraí. The Unicorn named Gruaigeairgid, or simply Gru for ease of my tongue back then, also explained that it had been Selkies  humanoids who took the form of seals in the ocean. They had sensed an innocent life at risk and saved me and brought me to the Dryad to tend to me.

Síoraí raised me for years and I viewed her as my mother. Though I could never be a Dryad like she was, she did teach me to respect, understand and embrace nature. She showed me how to channel  never control  the magic of the world and how it was woven into the roots of nature itself. I would spend days sitting in the middle of the forest clearing, cleansing my mind, and when I opened my eyes I would be surrounded with animals lying all around me. 

After twenty seasons I found myself changing. When I asked Síoraí about it, she explained that it was the magic of the island. The island itself had several portals to the Feyworld, and the magic that seeped out from the Feyworld had changed me the longer I stayed on the island. One of the primary changes was that it decreased my aging drastically, just as it had decreased Síoraís. She explained that in mortal years she was well over ten thousand years old.

By the twenty fifth season of my life, I told Síoraí I had wanted to see the rest of the world. Síoraí summoned Gruaigeairgid who used his ability to teleport me; using the portals of the Feywild to step through and take me back to one of the islands belonging to the Kyralian Empire. Gruaigeairgid explained I need only whisper his true name and he would find me no matter where I was.

That was nearly two thousand seasons ago. Since leaving the isle I have seen men rise and fall. I have seen kingdoms on the brink of victory and driven back by the quivering coward who was cornered. I have seen cities rise, fall, rise again, and burn to the ground.

All of this granted me audiences with kings, queens, princes and princesses; dukes, duchesses, emperors and empresses. Most of them thrived to learn from me so that they could better prepare themselves for what is coming. I became a Sage of the Ages. 

This ageless body of mine allowed me to live and love, to appreciate things, since I watched so many age before my eyes and leave this world. One such person was High Elf I came in contact with named Jewel. We had become friends as she loved being around me. Her youthful energy seemed to feed me. Being around her was like anyone else. But just as I had seen others age and change, Jewel did not age; but she had certainly changed.

When I learned she had a son, I sought him out. Leon, her son, had not seen his mother in years and had been taken care of by the community. I took him under my wing. Why? Perhaps because in his eyes I still saw a piece of Jewel in him; as if his eyes were sparkling jewels of her soul captured there. With me was Cassie who I had met on the road. Ive not yet figured her out, but she exudes energy from her being, which has much more to do with than her religious choice. Síoraí had taught me how to read magical energies and Cassie was a burning beacon whenever I looked at her.

Still she was a wonderful soul, because she helped me look after Leon whenever I was busy running errands. When I was relaxing and watching Cassie with Leon, there were times I almost felt completely at peace, as if I finally had a family of my own.

----------


## Tawmis

> I have another request for you!!
> 
> This is an old character of mine, whom I would like to refurbish for a future campaign. Let's see what you can come up with:
> 
> Name: Alcot Del Thressal (male)
> Race: Half-elf
> Alignment: Chaotic Good
> Background: Noble
> Class: Sorcerer - Dragonborn (Brass Dragon/Fire)
> ...


Sounds fun! Consider it added to the list!

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello, I've got two real live characters for a campaign that I will be playing alongside my other half. Would it be possible to write backgrounds for them and maybe also incorporate how they met and became friends? It's a bit town mouse and country mouse!
> 
> *Tana Daergel*
> Race: Forest gnome 
> Gender: Female
> Class: Ranger
> Background: Outlander
> 
> Personality: Driven by wanderlust; watches over friends like a litter of newborn pups
> ...


First one done!
Because you went with a Forest Gnome, I took the opportunity to yet again - tie the Tawmis-Verse together.
Not only did it work out to tie the Tawmis-Verse together; this particular thing gave me the justification your character needed to leave.
Her origin ties into *Tolfan Folkor.*
(It's a small world, full of small people!)
As always, I'd love to hear feedback! Will start on the next one ASAP!
Enjoy!
=============================================

The Forest of Lethyr had always been home for Tana.

She loved the woods and the animals who found sanctuary in the Forest of Lethyr. She loved her family dearly, they were perhaps one of the most important things in her life; but at the same time, many of the animals in Lethyr did not have the means to defend themselves against poaches who raided the forest knowing it was abundant with not only animal life; but often times, many more exotic animals were spotted taking refuge in Lethyr, such as Hippogriffs and Griffons. Their manes were prized in the trading markets, and if they were taking refuge in Lethyr they were either already hurt and seeking shelter or exhausted from some form of long travel, like migration. Either way, it made them highly susceptible to poachers.

The poachers, which Tana admitted to herself, were always humans, were relentless in their pursuit. They constant attacks and attempts to murder for profit had driven a wedge in Tanas heart that caused her to generally dislike humans  or tall creatures in general. If it wasnt human poachers, it was the Red Eye Orcs and their constant attacks on the woods; either rushing in to kill anything and everything in sight, or sometimes just trying to burn the forest down.

Tana Daergel spent her years growing up defending the animals, just as much as she spent defending her family and friends. She learned from several of the other Rangers how to track down poachers that had penetrated the woods, as well as how to read the footprints of an animal that might be wounded, based on the depth of the footprints left behind.

One of her closest friends was Tolfan Folkor, a fellow forest gnome. In their later years however, the two began to grow apart. Where Tana had continued her passion for animals and defending the woods, Tolfans interest became an obsession with magic. Still, the two would talk and share brief stories, explaining what they had been up to and what their plans were.

I plan on joining the Greenhaven Alliance, she explained. The Greenhaven Alliance had been a partnership between several Rangers who would pass information to one another as they entered unfamiliar woods, signaling other members of the Greenhaven Alliance with a sequence of animal sounds to let them know they were there. Members of the Greenhaven Alliance were treated like family; brought inside, fed, and shared news of the world outside what theyd seen. Passing this information and news kept everyone appraised as to what was going on and what to expect. This included keeping tabs on Kings and Queens who would rise or fall from power; as that may result in someone going to war.

Tolfan smiled back at his friend, I am not going to join any organization. I plan on becoming the most powerful wizard in all the land! He wiggled his fingers as if casting a spell.

Study, came a creaking voice which Tana recognized as the Treant, Stonebark. Stonebark and Tolfan had developed a stronger relationship over the years. In their youth, Tolfan, Tana and Stonebark were inseparable. 

When Tana had asked Stonebark what happened, the ancient Treant seemed to smile (as much as a Treant can smile) and assured her, You no longer need me to watch over you. Tolfan, he shook his upper branches, as if thinking of some odd thought, he still needs me to watch over him, guide him. You are both the same age, but he acts so brashly. 

Hes always been an impetuous gnome, Tana laughed, recalling some memories of how he had gotten them both in trouble, despite her protests to try and stop him.

One day, it had nearly been a week since shed seen Tolfan. She sought out Stonebark who explained that Tolfan was camping out near the Druids Circle.

Why would he camp out there? Tana asked, quizzically.

I am not sure, Stonebark creaked, but it cannot be for a good reason. Hes never expressed an interest in Druids before.

Being a Ranger, Tana was very aware of the Druid Circle. The Rangers and Druids often shared information with one another as well, to keep both sides that defended nature, apprised of what was going on.

Tana made her way to the Druid Circle and quickly picked up Tolfans tracks, despite the fact itd been nearly a week. As she approached, he seemed to be hiding in the bushes. What in the root are you doing?

Tolfan yelped and nearly jumped out of his skin. Dont sneak up me like that!

Well, I wouldnt have, if you were somewhere obvious. But youre hiding in a bush just outside the Druid Circle, Tana said, her hands on her hips. Thats weird, even for you.

Listen, I am just watching the Druids to see how they perform magic, Tolfan lied. (*1*)

You know they use Nature, Tana replied. I could have told you that. And you know I could have told you that. What are you really up to?

I cant have you involved, Tolfan replied.

Cant or wont, Tana snapped back.

By the root, thats where I got it, Tolfan moaned, realizing that had been something Tana always said. Listen, if what I am doing works, I will tell you about it. But for now, please, just go.

Tana instinctively wanted to tell the Druids that Tolfan was watching them; but then she thought, what harm could come of it? He wasnt going to be able to cast any Druid spells. And telling the Druids would drive a wedge further between her and Tolfan.

When three weeks passed and shed not heard from Tolfan she returned to his hiding spot and found it had been abandoned about a week ago. Evidence showed he headed for the Druid Circle and then his tracks simply disappeared.

Several more days had gone by, and still she had not heard from her friend.

She had begun asking around, even going as far as asking the Greenhaven Alliance to keep an eye out for him, in and outside of the woods.

Another week gone by, and still no news.

She began packing her bags as her mother, old as she was entered the room. Youre going to go look for him, arent you?

I have to mother, Tanas eyes were pleading with her mother not to stop her; because it would only take asking her not to go and her will might break.

Her mother smiled broadly, I am surprised you waited this long.

I will ensure youre taken care of, Tana began.

Oh, you stop that! You have two younger sisters who dote on me nonstop, her mother hit her softly with her cane. Now go out there and find your missing friend.

Tana hugged her mother.

I will be back, she sobbed wildly, even if I have to drag Toflan by his big toe!

I know you will, her mother smiled, pulling back and wiping Tanas tear. And I will be here waiting.

----------


## CollectorOfMyst

Wow! Okay! I admit I wasn't expecting this one! A lot of this works quite nicely with the in-world stuff I've got going. To clarify; it's a sort of mid-fantasy. The world as I work on it is full of fantastical creatures, the gods are quiet but respond to prayer and blessings; but the point that the characters are at, they're working in urban settings, sort of. I didn't want to push _too_ much information on you, but it seems that sort of left you with not enough. 😅

In the game, there's a Principle of Four - there are four players, four factions that can be allied with, four gods, and so on. Gru could fit into this quite easily - when it comes to the pantheon, there's the Gods themselves (Marianne, the Eternal Ocean - Life and Tempest; Aleska, the Heart Tree - Nature and Knowledge; Orienna, the Shining Moon - Light and Trickery; Remus, the Unknown Lord - Death and War). But there are also four beings above them (classified as the Primordial Gods), and four beings below them; angels, so to speak. Until now, I hadn't had all four - only Tiamat, Bahamut, and the Maiden. Gru could fit perfectly into that fourth spot (though I may change the name, it all depends).

I should also have specified that Leon is 19 and Cassie is 17 at the present point in the game, that Xavier _does_ know about Cassie's heritage even though she herself does not, and that Leon is a paladin sworn to Cassie's service (and yes, is hopelessly crushing on her). Like I said in his summary, Xavier is the teacher and bodyguard of each high priest before they ascend to the role; thus, Leon and Cassie grew up together. Xavier _was_ sort-of Cassie's surrogate father, but only in that he was the most prominent male figure around her growing up.

However, the bulk of what you gave me is perfect, and I thank you dearly for it! I know I gave you an unorthodox task, and I admit that I went into this not expecting everything to come out true to the setting. I don't mind these small details, though, such as Cassie's role in your version of the story, and I can correct them myself. The desired result was achieved - and I'll be sure to credit you to my players when I tell Xavier's story.

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow! Okay! I admit I wasn't expecting this one! A lot of this works quite nicely with the in-world stuff I've got going. To clarify; it's a sort of mid-fantasy. The world as I work on it is full of fantastical creatures, the gods are quiet but respond to prayer and blessings; but the point that the characters are at, they're working in urban settings, sort of. I didn't want to push _too_ much information on you, but it seems that sort of left you with not enough. 😅


Perfect! I will go back and get the other two done!




> I should also have specified that Leon is 19 and Cassie is 17 at the present point in the game, that Xavier _does_ know about Cassie's heritage even though she herself does not, and that Leon is a paladin sworn to Cassie's service (and yes, is hopelessly crushing on her). Like I said in his summary, Xavier is the teacher and bodyguard of each high priest before they ascend to the role; thus, Leon and Cassie grew up together. Xavier _was_ sort-of Cassie's surrogate father, but only in that he was the most prominent male figure around her growing up.


You could use it (where I left it), I wasn't implying as Cassie as a romantic figure to Xavier; but more than Xavier had "children" of his own.
So where I left off could be the younger years; so you can fast forward it like 6 or 7 years, so that Leon and Cassie, as you said grew up. In my head when I wrote it, I saw Cassie as 9 or 10 and Leon as 6 or 7. So I wasn't far off, in terms of age (if you fast forward it a few years).




> However, the bulk of what you gave me is perfect, and I thank you dearly for it! I know I gave you an unorthodox task, and I admit that I went into this not expecting everything to come out true to the setting. I don't mind these small details, though, such as Cassie's role in your version of the story, and I can correct them myself. The desired result was achieved - and I'll be sure to credit you to my players when I tell Xavier's story.


I am honored, sir.

----------


## Tawmis

> I run a sort of 'Age of Exploration' campaign. That being, there are rudimentary guns and cannons, the players own a ship, and it takes place in a sort of archipelago (a group of islands). Scattered about this archipelago are twelve characters that function as a player would, and can be recruited to the ship. At present, nine of these characters are complete in that I know who they are and who they used to be. Three of them are in varying stages of completion. I can say that having someone help patch those gaps would be a great help, so anything you (or indeed, anyone else) can offer would be a godsend.
> 
> The campaign takes place across several islands. There are two 'superpower' nations - the Kingdom of Aeros, and the Empire of Kyralia. Both of these two nations have several vassal states, and there _is_ tension between the two, because as if two nations could exist in D&D without nearly being at war with each other. The recruits come from various powerful factions; the Cardinal Orthodoxy, the religious group of the isles; the Ambrose Academy, the university and council of mages (wizards, warlocks, sorcerers); the Blackthorn Mercenary Company, based in Aeros; and the Outcast's Charter, a former thieves' guild now trying to do some good in the world. There's also an unknown group called the Coterie, which puts up a front of being a group of people who want to improve the world and the relations between the two nations - but is truly seeking power in various ways. The players themselves are essentially a group of wanderers thrown together by chance, standard stuff.
> 
> Willow Myastan
> 
> Race: Dragonborn (Bronze) | Class: Warlock, Archfey Patron | Alignment: Lawful Neutral | Age: ?? | Faction: Ambrose Academy
> 
> Willow was found unconscious on the side of the road near the village of Silverwood (a forest of silver-barked trees). When she woke, it was revealed she had lost most of her memory - all she remembered was the name Willow. However, this was not the most shocking discovery; instead, it was the powers she would sometimes inadvertently use.
> ...


This one was easy to write; but again, not sure if it's too "high fantasy" for your campaign...
But with the mention of "Hidden Pathways" to the Feywild....
And the mention of a rainbow colored butterfly...
This one literally simply told itself...
I even leave the fate of an "ancient enemy" very open to be reused by you if you wanted.
As always, I love feedback - what you liked, didn't like, what worked, what didn't work!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =======
There was a sound; like glass shattering.

A thousand fragments with a thousand colors as if a mirror composed of a box of crayons had just exploded.

There was the sensation of falling into the darkness below her.

A beast made of shadows and despair, rising up, its maw wide open, teeth gleaming like a thousand blades under the moonlight.

Then the colored pieces formed two large wings and dove beneath her and just before she had been devoured by the unseen creature flew upward, saving her from uncertain death. 

Willow sighed as she stared into the tub of water, her own reflection peering back at her. But for Willow, it was a face she recognized, but the person was a complete stranger. Willows past was gone; a whispering wind touching the fringes of her mind. Every once in a while when she closed her eyes and focused; she could return to that vision of the shattered, colorful glass. She tried to remember if she had been in a Cathedral that frequently had eloquent stained colored glass to paint a picture. However, the nearest Cathedral was on an entirely different island and reported that none of the glass had been broken in years.

The unusually colorful butterfly that had been with Willow since shed been found on the side of the road near Silverwood landed on her shoulder, peering at her, as if wishing it could speak. The butterfly reminded her of what shed seen in her memories with the shattered, colorful glass, and the creature who had flown in and saved her from the jaws of death.

Now in the care of the Ambrose Academy who was conducting humane tests on her; she was told that she was a marvel to behold. Never in the entire Kingdom had they seen anything like her; someone who could wield magic so easily, as if it had been infused in her body.

While the Ambrose Academy studied her for her magical capabilities, she in turn, had hoped that they might also explain where she came from. As she lay down to rest, the colorful butterfly with wings of a thousand colors, settled on Willows forehead, just as it had done ever since Willow awoke.

The butterfly, however, was far more than just a colorful insect. As it rested its wings on Willows forehead, listening to her rhythmic breathing as she slumbered, the simple butterfly recalled its final moments in its true form.

Itd been years now when it happened: The War of Spirit Fountain.

The butterfly in truth was an Archfey Dryad by the name of Caomhnóir who had been anointed to guard the Spirit Fountain. The Spirit Fountain had been where Fey souls were reborn. Those with pure hearts who perished had their souls enter the Spirit Fountain to be recharged, reshaped, and reborn into the world anew.

An ancient Lich by the name of Siúlóid Báis, who had been a human who devoted his entire life to extending his own had acquired enough magical power to master the art of Necromancy and had managed to raise an army of dead. After learning of the Spirit Fountain, he knew he could harness the energy with what hed learned to become a god, gaining not only immortality but godhood as well.

He marched his army into the Feywild where the Fey fought vigilantly and bravely against Siúlóids armies; but Siúlóid would only in turn raise the dead Fey to serve him, causing many of the Fey to flee, rather than kill their loved ones  even in their state of undeath. This granted Siúlóid access to the portal to the Spirit Fountain.

Willow, and many other defenders of the Order of Life and Light, converged in the Plane of Spirits to try and stop Siúlóid and his army. Making their final stand on the rainbow bridge that led from the Feywild to the Plane of Spirits a battle that lasted for nearly a year waged on but as more defenders died; Siúlóid simply used his magic to corrupt their souls and capture them before they could escape into the Spirit Fountain and fed off their energy increasing his power and increasing his army.

It had come down to Willow and Caomhnóir. The Dryad turned to Willow and said, We cannot let him reach the Spirit Fountain. If he does he will destroy all of reality.

What can we do? Willow had asked.

Theres only one way to stop him from reaching the Spirit Fountain, Caomhnóir replied.

Willow looked down at her feet. Shatter the Rainbow Bridge, she whispered.

Indeed, Caomhnóir sighed. The Rainbow Bridge is the only way to the Spirit Fountain. We must sunder it, but we cannot leave it like that. Please, Caomhnóir extended her hand. Take my hand. You must find a way to return here and fix the Bridge one day. We will chain our souls together so that we might undo what we are about to do.

Willow nodded and took her hand. Instantly like a bolt of lightning coursing through her body, hot, searing, energy burned her inside and sent her to her knees. Break the Bridge, she heard in her head. Willow looked at the Rainbow Bridge just as Siúlóid was lunging forward to grab her. Willow raised her fist and with the mystical energy charging her body she brought her first down on the bridge and shattered it like a mirror, sending her and Siúlóid falling into darkness.

Do not fear, she heard in her head, just as she saw the remaining energy that made up Caomhnóir absorb some of the fragmented bridge pieces into her and took on the form of a large butterfly. Brace yourself, she spoke directly to Willows mind, I am flying towards one of the Feywild portals, when we go through, I do not know what will happen

Together they slammed through the Feywild portal, crashing through the woods and stone with so much energy and speed, they slipped through the Feywild and came out another portal in the middle of Silverwood, and continued to spin, crash and roll through the woods, until they came to a stop outside of Silverwood, lying unconscious on the path.

One day, Willow would recover her memory, and remember her mission to rebuild the bridge to the Spirit Fountain. Until then, Fey souls would be lost, unable to be reborn back into the world

----------


## Tawmis

> I run a sort of 'Age of Exploration' campaign. That being, there are rudimentary guns and cannons, the players own a ship, and it takes place in a sort of archipelago (a group of islands). Scattered about this archipelago are twelve characters that function as a player would, and can be recruited to the ship. At present, nine of these characters are complete in that I know who they are and who they used to be. Three of them are in varying stages of completion. I can say that having someone help patch those gaps would be a great help, so anything you (or indeed, anyone else) can offer would be a godsend.
> 
> The campaign takes place across several islands. There are two 'superpower' nations - the Kingdom of Aeros, and the Empire of Kyralia. Both of these two nations have several vassal states, and there _is_ tension between the two, because as if two nations could exist in D&D without nearly being at war with each other. The recruits come from various powerful factions; the Cardinal Orthodoxy, the religious group of the isles; the Ambrose Academy, the university and council of mages (wizards, warlocks, sorcerers); the Blackthorn Mercenary Company, based in Aeros; and the Outcast's Charter, a former thieves' guild now trying to do some good in the world. There's also an unknown group called the Coterie, which puts up a front of being a group of people who want to improve the world and the relations between the two nations - but is truly seeking power in various ways. The players themselves are essentially a group of wanderers thrown together by chance, standard stuff.
> 
> Fiona
> 
> Race: Tiefling (Devil's Tongue) | Class: Monk, Way of the Open Hand | Alignment: Chaotic Good | Age: 23 | Faction: Blackthorn Mercenaries, the Coterie.
> 
> Fiona, in no simple terms, is a double agent. She is a high-ranking captain in the Blackthorn Mercenaries, enough to have sway over a significant number of them. However, her loyalties are to the Coterie. She is a Mirror Maiden; an almost exclusively female group, the Mirror Maidens are the spies of the Coterie; they use seductive wiles, battle prowess, and espionage to get what they want. If the players recruit Fiona, they will, in fact, be welcoming an enemy into their midst - because the Coterie has a number of goals that conflict with the party's.
> ...


Fiona was another one that came to me; and it doesn't have a lot of high fantasy elements this time.
Hers, much like her, was a humble beginning, that she learned to use the Devil's Tongue to sway men (and women, as needed) to get the information she needed...
But one mission would change her life forever! I loved writing this one and the end... was delicious to write.
As always, I welcome feedback - tell me what you like, hated, loved, what works and what doesn't!
Until then, enjoy!
==================================================  ==
Who I am represents what Ive become.

My name is Fiona and I was born into this world as a Tiefling. 

Born from a human family, I am neither human nor devil, despite my appearances.

I have always lived this life of duality; my human side urging me to remain strong and true to the cause; but the devilish appearance makes it difficult. In order to survive I began to rely on my natural ability to speak to someones desires. 

Doing this allowed me to survive, but also gain information. Its interesting how someone might scoff at you on the streets in the presence of others, but if you get them alone, theyre more than willing to be seduced by someone that sneered at in public.

I suppose everyone, in this sense, leads a life of duality. The person they are in the presence of others and the person that they are in privacy.

My appearance and my ability to easily sway a person and gather intelligence from them in the heat of passion quickly got the attention of the Blackthorn Mercenaries, especially after it had been one of their high ranking officers whom I had bumped into, made idle chitchat with, and then proceeded to seduce by the name of Gnéas Le dothoil (though he enjoyed being called Genus). In the thralls of passion, he told me everything about the Blackthorn Mercenaries; their plans, their various bases scattered about, even some of their agents.  After the nights activities, he realized what hed done and fearful I might go elsewhere to betray them he immediately offered me a position within the Blackthorn Mercenaries. 

What neither Gnéas Le dothoil nor the Blackthorn Mercenaries knew was that Gnéas had been purposely targeted by me. As I said, Ive always led a life of duality. In truth, I work directly for the Coterie; specifically the exclusively female branch known as the Mirror Maidens. As a part of the Mirror Maidens we used every resource we had available to us, whether it was seduction, espionage, or force, to gather the information we needed for the Coterie.

That was me. That was when my life was easier; when all I had to deal with was the two sides of who I am.

That was several weeks ago. My latest mission takes me outside of Kyralia where I am seeing a side of the world I never knew existed. In the Empires Kingdom, everyone was struggling to reach the top, so no matter how far you got, someone was ready to pull you back down and throw you to the bottom and step on your corpse just to get higher.

Outside of that suffocating Empire, the world of Kyralia is very different. Aboard the Dark Horizon, I met an unusual man who claimed to be blind but seemed to move about the boat better than the rest of us. It was interesting trying to get to know him; a challenge, because he couldnt see me for who I was. He could only go based on my voice which Id master to be able to seduce man or woman, as needed.

Every attempt to speak with him in such a manner was rebuffed. Offers to spend some time together were declined.

I finally asked him, Youve refused every offer Ive given you, why is that?

Suaimhneas, the elderly male human, whose eyes were as white as snow replied, Because they are not sincere.

How do you know theyre not sincere? I asked feeling insulted.

Because your body language, he answered matter-of-factly, as he tapped his cane on the ships floor.

Youre blind, I laughed. You cant possibly see my body language.

I dont need to see with my eyes to see, he laughed back. If you believe only your eyes are what allow you to see then it is you who is blind.

What does that mean? I asked sitting down next to him, my ego still suffering a critical wound.

When you speak, your voice is trying too hard, he said, and the energy coming from your body is emitting energy similar to animal pheromones. All of this tells me your body is not balanced and that you have used this method to undoubtedly seduce many men and survive in this world. He stood and began to pace in front of me, his arms folded behind his back. What if I told you there was something better for you?

Better? I tilted my head back and laughed. What could possibly be better than the life I have now?

Like a sheet of paper, you are torn in half, he said. A large wave splashed against the side of the boat, sending myself and everyone else toppling to the ground; everyone except the blind man. I brushed myself and stood up.

How did you do that? I asked, eyes narrowing.

Do what? Stand? Ive been able to stand for many years, he laughed.

Well, at least its nice to know you have a sense of humor, I grumbled beneath my breath. 

I felt the energy beneath me, he explained. The ocean and the boat are in relation with one another, I felt the boat tilt more to one side before the wave came, telling me there was something coming. Similar to when you throw a stone in a pond and the ripples come. You make yourself one with everything rather than apart from it and you will find balance again.

For the next two weeks of the voyage Suaimhneas and I would spend hours on the deck as he explained how to channel the energy of the world around me into myself. He taught me peace, tranquility, acceptance of who I am and what I had become. The past was a part of who I was but did not define who I was now in the present.

When we landed on Suaimhneas island, which was one I had never seen on the charts  not surprising how small it was, it had only a small village and a small forest from which they hunted  the people of his village Cineál all came out rushing to see him. He introduced me and despite my unusual appearance to all of these humans who had never seen a Tiefling before, they openly accepted me and welcomed me into their homes. I learned their traditions and became a part of their family. I worked their fields and played with their children.

Three years of this and life was amazing until one day one of Suaimhneas daughters rushed out to get me from the fields. I ran back with her and saw that Suaimhneas was in bed, his face pale, his breath haggard. Come, he said, extending his hand to me. I took his hand into mine. It was you I was looking for all along, he smiled weakly. There was a lost soul I sensed in need of direction and so I booked passage for weeks on end traveling to various islands until we met. Take what I have taught you and go forward. Find your inner peace. You are not a fractured soul any longer. Your past does not define who you are today.

Suaimhneas took one more breath then his hand went limp in mine

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello, I've got two real live characters for a campaign that I will be playing alongside my other half. Would it be possible to write backgrounds for them and maybe also incorporate how they met and became friends? It's a bit town mouse and country mouse!
> 
> *Ander Blackthorn*
> Race: Half-elf 
> Gender: Male
> Class: Celestial warlock
> Background: Urban bounty hunter
> 
> Personality: Always has a plan for when things go wrong; prefers to make a new friend rather than a new enemy
> ...


So I had totally forgot when I wrote Tana's backstory that it was supposed to tie in with this one!
But - fear not! I was easily able to recover from my mistake by adding some fun spice to this one...
And yet again, tying it all to the Tawmis-Verse! How does his origin help lead to meeting up with Tana? I left that part open - but left the reason they'd meet up very obvious!
Just as before this one ties to *Tolfan Folkor's* story as well! But it also re-introduces a character made for *Krusk Bonesmasher's* backstory! What do a Half-Elf and Kobold have in common? You're about to find out!
As always looking for feedback - what you liked, didn't like, loved, hated, what works and what didn't!
Enjoy!
=========================================
Usually my kind doesnt know either their mother or their father. Me? I grew up knowing neither of them and being forced to live on the streets of Waterdeep.  My name is Ander Blackthorn and my life has not turned out the way I thought it would

As I said, I grew up on the streets of the Southern Ward of Waterdeep where the undesirables were shuffled off to. When you take the unwanted pieces of society and cage them all in one section; theres no need for the poor to steal from the poor, so what happens is a foundation is built where we begin to rely on one another and form a loosely formed family that goes beyond blood. We cover for one another when we steal from the rich or the foolish who happen to stumble into the Southern Ward.

I formed The Dire Wolves  a loosely knit group of loners like myself who helped one another with food, clothing, and basic day to day survival. Some of us found menial jobs throughout Waterdeep, such as shoveling stables, gardening, as well as cooks and cleaners for various establishments. We would bring whatever scraps we could muster for one another; feeding the children and elderly first and foremost.

The name The Dire Wolves was a bit of a spin on irony. The dire portion of the name was from our dire need to survive; while the wolves was a reference to the idea of the lone wolf and the idea that we had all become a pack. 

My closest friend was a Tiefling named Tayven. He was far more reckless with his behavior than I cared for, but he was the one that has stuck with me throughout my life; the very first friend I made in Waterdeep and one of my earliest memories. Tayven believed that the poor were to be robbed from and thats why the gods had given them money; to have it taken and learn humility. 

Hed never hurt anyone during his robberies since his Tiefling appearance could be frightening enough when he ignited his eyes and spread open his wings with his mouth lined with large fangs. 

Tayven and I used to laugh how we were both cross-bred mutts whose parents didnt want either of us. 

When we were both twenty-one, we took a job protecting a caravan heading south to Dragonspear Castle to deliver weapons, rations and supplies to the guards of Dragonspear Castle who kept watch over the portals located in the castle. I had been the one to convince Tayven to accept the job with me; though Tayven thought I had every intention of seizing control of the caravan wagons to use for The Dire Wolves. I had to spend nearly an hour convincing Tayven that we were not going to rob the caravan. The caravan was headed for guards who kept the land safe. That was off limits.

This is where things took that drastic turn Id mentioned.

The caravan had been traveling south, having just passed Daggerford after a few nights on the road, making its bumpy way down the Trade Way. Just as we neared the Misty Forest, orcs launched an attack from the western side of the road. 

I immediately recognized the symbols they wore  the Red Eye Orc Clan. I knew them from Grumthar in the Southern Ward. His mother had been raped by one of the Orcs and somehow managed to survive the torture she faced at their hands, including branding their symbol on her back as if she were nothing more than a breeding animal to them.

I fumbled for my weapon but an arrow struck me in the shoulder just as I was drawing my sword (which, admittedly was more for show; I never expected to use it and was certainly not trained to use one). I fell off the wagon clutching my shoulder. Tayven saw me fall and jumped in front of me as three Red Eye Orcs jumped on the wagon. The look in their eyes was crazed beyond anything Id ever seen; and Ive seen some people in the Southern Ward on various spices that drugged them out of their mind. These Orcs had that look, only mixed with an insatiable blood thirst that burned in their eyes like a searing Phoenix. 

I watched as one jumped from the wagon and brought their sword cutting deep into Tayvens shoulder. He screamed in pain as blood sprayed my face, still prone on the floor. Another orc jumped down and ran his blade through Tayvens stomach while the third one jumped down and decapitated him. I stared in horror around me as my best friends body slumped to the floor. All around me the other caravan guards were dead and dying. Fear took over from there and I did what any sane person would have done, living with the shame of my actions later  I ran.

I ran fearfully and blindly directly into the Misty Forest. Branches slapped and scratched at me, vines seemed to try to trip me up, but I never stopped running, holding up my arms to protect my face and eyes from being clawed out by the very woods that seemed to push against me. 

I finally reached a clearing and stopped dead in my tracks.

The sensation that gripped me in the clearing was not only one of sheer, mystical power, but one of peace as well. Everything else that had just happened seemed to wash away from me. I could remember the events still; my best friend killed trying to defend me. But the sadness and the worry and the pain, all of it was gone. 

Then they came bursting into the clearing behind me. The Red Eye Orcs had pursued me into the Misty Forest. Several of them looked hesitant, but the one in front was too far crazed to feel what everyone else felt. He salivated, his eyes wide and focused solely on me. He twirled his axe playfully, which was drenched in blood.

I wanted to run but I felt like there was nowhere safer than where I was right now. 

Thats when I saw something that I swear was not there a moment ago.

A Unicorn. But this was no ordinary Unicorn. Id never seen one before; few people have. But a normal Unicorn while remarkable to see was simply a magical horse with a horn on its head. There was something more to this Unicorn. The magic seeping from its body was electrical so that my hair was standing up. It was so pure I felt ashamed in its presence barely able to breathe.

Its eyes were so blue that it defied any shade or color of blue Id ever seen before and its mane seemed to be made of flowing strands of silver. 

The Orcs looked at each other; the idea of killing a prized Unicorn blinded them to what they were facing. As they led the charge, forgetting about me, there was a blinding flash. It took a moment to recover my senses but the Unicorn was still standing in the same spot it was before, but the six orcs who had given chase were all dead where they had been standing a moment ago.

Why have you brought evil into my woods? I heard a voice in my head, echoing with such purity it sounded as if the angels were singing.

I apologize, I said aloud, turning to face the Unicorn. I had no intention of bringing this evil into your woods. I was assisting a caravan when the orcs attacked. They killed everyone; including my best friend.

I sense that pain inside of you, it whispered inside my head. You were paid to protect a caravan and you fled?

I am not a skilled swordsman, I confessed. Ive lived my life below the poverty level doing what I could to get by.

I sense purity of intention in your heart when I gaze into your past, the voice said. After a brief pause, as if flipping through the pages of my soul, it added, What if I gave you the power to make a difference? the voice asked. You will never have to run again.

How? I asked.

You have no family I can see in your past, the Unicorn whispered in my mind. No one will come looking for you. The Red Eye Orcs grow bolder every day and I cannot leave these woods. I need someone to keep an eye on them and destroy them when needed.

Destroy them? I shook my head frantically. Maybe you didnt hear me when I said I ran away and my best friend died?

Thats because you, as you said so yourself, are not a skilled swordsman, the Unicorn spoke directly into my mind. There is magic in you, perhaps because of your mothers side.

Was she the elf blood in me? I asked, having no memory of my mother or father.

No, she was human, your father was an Elf, a Wizard, the Unicorn explained.

You know my parents? I asked, puzzled.

I have peered into your past and know everything about you, the Unicorn stated matter-of-factly.

Everything? I asked.

Everything, the Unicorn repeated.

Well thats a little embarrassing, I muttered to myself.

Thats the impulse from your mothers side, the Unicorn explained.

I shook and cleared my head of my thoughts. So theres magic in me? I stared at my fingertips. I dont feel any magic.

Your father being a wizard, he was around it all of the time, and its a part of who you are. You never had the opportunity to learn it. I can be the one to teach you. Become my eyes and my weapon for the land beyond the woods.

I accepted the Unicorns offer  and with a blinding light I learned his name, Truestrike.

The Unicorn showed me how to manipulate magic and explained that I was bound to it. Any pain I felt, Truestrike would feel as well, as a part of the connection our souls now shared. That bond also allowed me to glimpse into Truestrikes own past and I could see that he embodied the energy and powers of the Unicorns scattered throughout the land and that he was a Celestial being, which explained the energy I felt originally.

Truestrike sent me out after some training to take down various rising leaders of the Red Eye clan. I had effectively become a bounty hunter. It started with the Red Eye clan but expanded to bandits and even poachers.

One day, Truestrike appeared, looking uncomfortable and for the first time, agitated. I have a new task for you. You must find a Forest Gnome by the name of Tolfan Folkor. It would seem that he has insulted a Queen in the Feywild and her emotional anger is wreaking havoc in the Feywild and it is spilling out into the mortal plane as she continues to send Fey who are entirely too chaotic to be here. Find this Forest Gnome and bring him to me alive, so that I can take him back to the Feywild and have him face trial against Queen Eliysa Deerrunner.


As always tell me what you like, didn't like,

----------


## AH0098

> And now things from the dear sister's point of view...
> I think I changed all the pronouns where they needed to be changed... I might have missed some! But I think I got them all!
> As always, would love to hear any feedback!
> Enjoy!
> ===========================================
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> The Gem of the North.
> ...


 Wow!!  Sorry it has taken me so long to respond, life got really busy this week.  I love the ambition written into Sylfel's personality.  It's awesome!  And the connection with her brother like his was dead on with their connection.

----------


## AH0098

> Being familiar with all of the content, I was easily able to write this.
> Vin immediately presented his voice to me as he introduced me to his parents (namely his father).
> And how and why he was so hungry for magic... and then along comes a pretty face and complicates things.
> As always, I love leaving strings for DM's to potentially tug on...
> And Bar'garius makes an appearance (and the notes are a reference to other "Tawmis-Verse" background stories that have been written)...
> As always, please give feedback - I love it all (good or bad!)
> Enjoy!
> ===============================================
> *Spoiler*
> ...


Awesome, I really love Vin's history, it's rich and really tugs on his connection to his family.  I love Ally's personality, and her connection with Vin as they both find that darkness.  It definitely provides two reoccuring antagonists in Vin's life.  It's great.




> This was another fun one to write. Being a Drow character, I took the opportunity to *tie it into this* and *this origin* that I had previously written; further touching upon and expanding on the "Tawmis-Verse" that continues to grow in this thread.
> 
> The character immediately spoke to me; and I left some DM strings to tug on, if this character is used.
> 
> As always, I'd love to hear ANY feedback you have (whether it be good or bad!)
> 
> In the meantime, enjoy!
> ==================================================  =======
> *Spoiler*
> ...


I really love the DM strings that can be pulled with Maya's back story.  She originally wasn't intended for a primary underdark campaign, but I should ha e specified, but this works better because of the potential tie-ins with how the assassination attempt goes, and if she does learn the rest of the story.  Its way better than I originally hoped!

Edit: fixed 1st spoiler

----------


## AH0098

Two more as usual good sir.  I hope work becomes less busy, not because of your writing schedule of course.  Because life usually isn't awesome when work is extremely busy.

1st
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Dandir Truesword
Race: Half-Orc
Gender: Male
Class: Fighter - Cavalier
Background: Knight of the Order
Personality: I will honor my house and my country.  I understand that most people distrust me because of my appearance, but I will prove them wrong.  My heritage brings destruction, but I am above that and a man of honor.
Ideals: Life is only worth living through honor and living a life worth respecting.  Never judge a book by its cover, appearances are always deceiving. The weak deserve to be protected as long as they are good folk.  It's the responsibility of the Noble class to protect those less fortunate.
Bonds: I owe my life to my adoptive mother and family.  My siblings accepted me when they didn't have to.
Flaws: He is blind to racial prejudice, and is willing to trust anyone
Notes: He is adventuring on behalf of his family.  He was raised in a Noble house of Cormyr, and wishes to join the Purple Dragon Knights, but he still faces the prejudice associated with half of his blood.  He doesnt know his parents and doesnt care, owing a stronger bond to his adoptive family.



2nd
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Aithe Darante
Race: Human (Variant)
Gender: Female
Class: Cleric
Background: Port Noble
Personality: I wish to understand the Arcane, it is such a huge part of my nations life.  I  am  utterly  serene,  even  in  the  face  of  disaster. I  am  always  calm,  no  matter  what  the  situation.  I  never  raise  my  voice  or  let  my  emotions control  me.
Ideals: Mystra holds the weave together, and the weave holds the world together so both are equally as important as the Toril. Destiny.  Nothing  and  no  one  can  steer  me  away  from  my  higher  calling. Greater  Good.  My  gifts  are  meant  to  be  shared  with  all,  not  used  for  my  own  benefit.
Bonds: Mystra's will is my life, she chose me to not Master the Art, but blessed my soul with the Art and the Power.  Mystras calling has made me leave my nation since it came back to Toril, I dont know where my destiny will take me. 
Flaws: Shy in public and doe
Notes: Feat: Magic Initiate (Druid). She is adventuring away from her home nation because of what she thinks is a vision from Mystra, not sure if its a real vision or not.



I hope you have some fun with them.  I assume you've enjoyed writing the histories for the characters I've presented.

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow!!  Sorry it has taken me so long to respond, life got really busy this week.  I love the ambition written into Sylfel's personality.  It's awesome!  And the connection with her brother like his was dead on with their connection.


If anyone understands life (or work!) being busy, good sir, I do! Rest assured, no need to apologize! I always hope that people see what I've tried to do for them, but if it takes them weeks to get to it, so be it!

Sylfel was very fun to write; especially since I had written her brother's background character. I thought it'd be fun to keep them both very similar to how it's being told, but just flipping the perspective between the two characters!




> Awesome, I really love Vin's history, it's rich and really tugs on his connection to his family.  I love Ally's personality, and her connection with Vin as they both find that darkness.  It definitely provides two reoccuring antagonists in Vin's life.  It's great.
> 
> I really love the DM strings that can be pulled with Maya's back story.  She originally wasn't intended for a primary underdark campaign, but I should ha e specified, but this works better because of the potential tie-ins with how the assassination attempt goes, and if she does learn the rest of the story.  Its way better than I originally hoped!


Vin was fun to write because I imagined him trying to live up to this amazing reputation his father had, and doing anything to do it... or thinking he'd do anything to do it. And leaving that door open for the DM to decide what becomes of Ally...!

And Maya was great fun to write as well - I leave it open to the player and the DM - was she being lied to? Had he poisoned her and offered the cure in the tea? Or was she really still recovering from a head wound that rattled her brain? Plenty of strings to tug at!




> Two more as usual good sir.  I hope work becomes less busy, not because of your writing schedule of course.  Because life usually isn't awesome when work is extremely busy.
> 
> 1st
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Name: Dandir Truesword
> Race: Half-Orc
> ...


Consider them added, and yes! I love writing these! Each is different so each is a challenge!

----------


## OfficialGott

What an excellent idea and exercise to write backstories for random people :D  Just to see what you would get out of my one-shot character I registered here (even though, I have been a long-time lurker).

Wollhelm Woolfgangson

Race: Minotaurus except he isnt. He is not half-man, half-bull but rather half-man, half-ram. 

Class: Warlock  Hexblade  Pact of the Chain

Characteristics and rough outline: with 7 and a massiv build, Wollhelm looks impressive, almost intimidating with his wool covered shoulders, the massive horns (one is covered in rings, spikes and chains) and the scar-rich skin. Nevertheless, his calm, thoughtful and protective manner kind of gives the impression like he had too much weed (being a sheep and all). His protection of the weak and his friends is a strong behaviour and might result in unhealthy decisions.
I have not yet had a full image of the Hexblades origin but it would look like a shepherds crook with a massive steel head. Furthermore, his Pact familiar is a dog with wings. The improved, but smaller German Shepherd. You probably get the picture of my twisted Shephard-Idea.
I kinda perceived him as a failed(?) wizard experiment to explain his non-bull-ishness as a Minotaurus. But feel free to think of something else :)
Looking forward to your story.

----------


## Tawmis

> What an excellent idea and exercise to write backstories for random people :D  Just to see what you would get out of my one-shot character I registered here (even though, I have been a long-time lurker).
> 
> Wollhelm Woolfgangson
> 
> Race: Minotaurus except he isnt. He is not half-man, half-bull but rather half-man, half-ram. 
> 
> Class: Warlock  Hexblade  Pact of the Chain
> 
> Characteristics and rough outline: with 7 and a massiv build, Wollhelm looks impressive, almost intimidating with his wool covered shoulders, the massive horns (one is covered in rings, spikes and chains) and the scar-rich skin. Nevertheless, his calm, thoughtful and protective manner kind of gives the impression like he had too much weed (being a sheep and all). His protection of the weak and his friends is a strong behaviour and might result in unhealthy decisions.
> ...


Consider it added to the list! :)

----------


## BloodSnake'sCha

> I enjoyed writing this... Like I said previously about the Feywild, I have never DMed or played in a game that's touched the Feywild or Shadowfell...
> So it was enjoyable to take a walk through the Shadowfell in these backgrounds, since I've touched the Feywild in previous ones...
> I did what I've been doing lately and tied your background to an *existing one I did before*...
> But they operate independently, very easily, obviously! I have been enjoying tying backgrounds together to make it all seem like one world where all of these backgrounds are happening.
> It's like an extra challenge for me; especially when it provides a reason for a character to do something!
> That said, please let me know if I did all right! Give me ANY feedback - good or bad - it all helps me!
> Enjoy!
> ==================================================  ========
> Childhood is an interesting thing. Its a time of innocence and discovery, of love and laughter. My mother loved me endlessly, but there were nights, I could hear her speaking to my father, about being concerned about the unwanted attention my bloodline might bring upon them.
> ...


I needed to change the last paragraph to this as Strahd made no sense in the campaign.

I marked the change.

Oddly, I placed my lips to Teenars on mine and felt a sting in my mouth. I stepped back shocked, expected that I had been poisoned. Instead I felt more energy and magic coursing through me. The Raven Queen has a mission for you, Shir Ko'ev. It would seem an ancient weapon from an old enemy of the Raven Queen has resurfaced. The Raven Queen seeks to get it before it falls into the hands of her enemy once again. A golden adamantine great blade called Daiklave of Conquest. An ancient artifact made out of the idea of the burning hate, an aspect of Pelor the sun god. The Raven Queen would like this weapon, so that we can reverse its magic, and see if there might be a way to use it evil consuming nature to benefit the in the fight against Orcus. Several wizards will be escorting you back to the Prime Material Plane. Find this great blade and call upon us when the blade has been recovered.

----------


## CollectorOfMyst

Alright... well, when it comes to Willow, it's not too high fantasy for the setting - it's definitely a good read - but it is a bit too heroic, too epic. These are NPCs, after all; this story threatens to eclipse the players'. I might ask you to reduce the scope, not make it so world-shattering. I do like this story, but it's not what I was looking for. However, something _like_ this has happened in-world, on a more micro-scale.

There is a group that preceded the current players (though larger than the Four, there's a reason for that) - that is called the Seven Stars. The Stars were founded over twenty years ago and disbanded when a mission into the Feywild went horribly wrong - one of their members didn't come back out. If we replace the Spirit Fountain/Rainbow bridge with something less important than the literal Fey Reincarnation Place, the Order of Life and Light with the Seven Stars, and this lich with perhaps a less intelligent, though still deadly, threat that will drastically affect the surrounding area, if nothing else, then it could work. It would also give me a good trigger point for Willow to start remembering things; if she ever meets one of the six surviving members of the Stars, which is very likely, given that one of them is their recruitable ranger, one of them is the father of one and one of them is the mother of another (though this is a secret to most).
*Spoiler: The Seven Stars*
Show

I don't know if you need this, but if you need to know their details for the rewrite, they are; 

*1.* Endithas Duren, the gnome ranger. Mid-teens at that point, even though he was about 30. 

*2.* Orion Nailo, a high elf and draconic sorcerer, the leader of the group. He is the one who 'died' - though I reckon he's been magically sealed or somesuch. Elves are ambiguous in age.

*3.* Natasha Saggitae, a human fighter, blacksmith's daughter. She and Orion are the parents of one of my players (she is largely unaware of the story of the Seven Stars, and believes both her parents are dead). Back then would've been late teens/early 20s.

*4.* Rimshade McHerald, a human rogue. A past rival for Natasha's affection. He _is_ godfather to their daughter, though the said daughter wasn't born at the point this happened. Late teens/early 20s.

*5.* June, tiefling cleric. Rimshade eventually 'settled' for her, though in reality, he loves her dearly (she suffers from Second Choice Syndrome, as I call it). At that point, they would've been together, and their son newly born. Late teens/early 20s

*6.* Orchid Evenwood, a noble barbarian (literally; noble background). Orchid was Natasha's best friend, though they have since drifted apart, in opposing roles to the ones they were born into - Natasha now serves the crown as a knight, Orchid is the second-in-command for the Blackthorn Mercenaries. Late teens/early 20s

*7.* Calming Skies of the Keen-Eyes Clan, a tabaxi of no particular battle prowess (though might change him to a bard?). He's a lawyer by trade, father of another one of my players, and was essentially their agent, negotiated jobs for them and things like that. Early/mid/late 20s.


As for Fiona, that one works quite nicely. I might reduce the length of her time with Suiamhneas, but this is a good catalyst for her to start changing.

----------


## Tawmis

> I needed to change the last paragraph to this as Strahd made no sense in the campaign.
> I marked the change.
> Oddly, I placed my lips to Teenars on mine and felt a sting in my mouth. I stepped back shocked, expected that I had been poisoned. Instead I felt more energy and magic coursing through me. The Raven Queen has a mission for you, Shir Ko'ev. It would seem an ancient weapon from an old enemy of the Raven Queen has resurfaced. The Raven Queen seeks to get it before it falls into the hands of her enemy once again. A golden adamantine great blade called Daiklave of Conquest. An ancient artifact made out of the idea of the burning hate, an aspect of Pelor the sun god. The Raven Queen would like this weapon, so that we can reverse its magic, and see if there might be a way to use it evil consuming nature to benefit the in the fight against Orcus. Several wizards will be escorting you back to the Prime Material Plane. Find this great blade and call upon us when the blade has been recovered.


No worries - I used Strahd because he's a known figure. Change it up as needed to fit the campaign!




> Alright... well, when it comes to Willow, it's not too high fantasy for the setting - it's definitely a good read - but it is a bit too heroic, too epic. These are NPCs, after all; this story threatens to eclipse the players'. I might ask you to reduce the scope, not make it so world-shattering. I do like this story, but it's not what I was looking for. However, something _like_ this has happened in-world, on a more micro-scale.
> 
> There is a group that preceded the current players (though larger than the Four, there's a reason for that) - that is called the Seven Stars. The Stars were founded over twenty years ago and disbanded when a mission into the Feywild went horribly wrong - one of their members didn't come back out. If we replace the Spirit Fountain/Rainbow bridge with something less important than the literal Fey Reincarnation Place, the Order of Life and Light with the Seven Stars, and this lich with perhaps a less intelligent, though still deadly, threat that will drastically affect the surrounding area, if nothing else, then it could work. It would also give me a good trigger point for Willow to start remembering things; if she ever meets one of the six surviving members of the Stars, which is very likely, given that one of them is their recruitable ranger, one of them is the father of one and one of them is the mother of another (though this is a secret to most).
> *Spoiler: The Seven Stars*
> Show
> 
> I don't know if you need this, but if you need to know their details for the rewrite, they are; 
> 
> *1.* Endithas Duren, the gnome ranger. Mid-teens at that point, even though he was about 30. 
> ...


Sure! For re-writes I typically do them after I've caught up to writing other people's requests! 

With Willow's loss of memory and such and the "butterfly" (the only person who knows the truth about Willow) having no way to effectively communicate with her; I never expected you to use Willow to overshadow the party. If anything, I was thinking later on down the campaign, if you wanted (and it's not even needed to be done - because it only effects the souls of Fey), you could have Willow recover her memory, and ask the party to help her rebuild the bridge (maybe some ancient magic somewhere lies in waiting to be found and is what's needed).

But I will try to make my way back around to Willow and see if I can come up with something less.

----------


## Jaryn

Regarding Tana Daergel: absolutely spot on. I showed this to my wife and she was delighted with it. She really likes the idea of distrusting larger races due to previous experience, which will be roleplayed as awkwardness / abruptness (and a low charisma) outside of her village, while still being pleasant to other PCs once she gets to know them. And the drive to find a missing friend is a good motivator to get out away from the community.

And then to Ander Blackthorn: I must confess, this was quite different from what was going through my brain, but I really liked it!

----------


## Tawmis

> Regarding Tana Daergel: absolutely spot on. I showed this to my wife and she was delighted with it. She really likes the idea of distrusting larger races due to previous experience, which will be roleplayed as awkwardness / abruptness (and a low charisma) outside of her village, while still being pleasant to other PCs once she gets to know them. And the drive to find a missing friend is a good motivator to get out away from the community.
> 
> And then to Ander Blackthorn: I must confess, this was quite different from what was going through my brain, but I really liked it!


For Ander - do you have anything specific you had in mind if it doesn't fit? I can try to come back to doing a re-write when I catch up to doing the other new submissions first.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: naknak the bedshe... 
> Race:undead or cursed w/invisibility kobold*
> Class:spook, distraction, sorcerer? Your free to choose 
> Neutral
> *Looks like it's a kobold under/shaped a bedsheet with two holes where eyes should be


Since you left the class to me, I allude that he's a sorcerer (easiest thing with Kobolds; Dragonblood somewhere in their bloodline).
Since this one seems less serious, I tried to write it with a funny bit of tone and humor!
Hopefully that comes across!
As always I look forward to any feedback you might have! (Or anyone reading this, has!)
Enjoy!
==================================================
You realize I can see you right? Naknaks brother, TicTok said, raising an eyebrow.

Naknak sighed. I was certain I got it right that time!

The Kobold stared at each other as their mother entered the room. Youre trying that invisibility nonsense still, Naknak?

Yes mother, Naknak sighed, knowing she would scorn him again.

One of these days youre going to figure it out and you know whats going to happen? she asked, tapping her foot on the cold, cavern floor.

I will become the greatest shaman in all the land! Naknak jumped up and down excited that his mother seemed to finally believe in him.

No, she said firmly, youre going to get stuck like that because youre not going to know how to undo it!

Nonsense, mother, Naknak laughed. Turning visible is the easiest part. Turning invisible is the hard part.

Where do you get these crazy ideas from, boy? their mother asked. Is it those fish brained Kuo-toa? Because you know not a single one of them is remotely sane!

No, Naknak confessed. I know to stay away from them. Youve told me that too many times to count.

Then where? his mother asked pressing the issue.

From the Illithid, Naknak shrugged.

The Illithid? Son, what is wrong with you! I tell you to leave the fish for brains alone so you go to the squid-face-brain eating people? His mother waved herself with a rag, as if she was about to faint.

I dont talk to them, he assured her. One of their shamans  she has a hole in the back of her hut that is perfect eye level for me. So I can see inside her hut and watch her casting spells. Ive been practicing her words and her gestures, but still havent gotten it mastered. Naknak always felt different; his darker blue skin hinted that perhaps somewhere in his bloodline there was Blue Dragon blood and that perhaps was the cause for his insatiable hunger for magic.

The next night, Naknak snuck through the caverns, passed the Kuo-toa, into the small vent that led to where the Illithid had set up a small base of operations. He snuck to the backside of the Illithid Mage as he had always done; but this time he did not wait to watch her cast and practice spells. This time, he sat patiently eating on a slug-sandwich that his mother had packed for him (she was unaware he was going back to the Illithid encampment) and waited until he no longer heard her voice. Once he no longer heard the Illithid he peeked through the hole and saw that she was not in her hut.

Using a bush for cover that hed ripped out of the ground, Naknak slowly moved his way towards the entrance of the hut before quickly running in, grabbing the ancient spell book tome, and running behind the bush again, which he used as cover to return back to the vent.

As he climbed into the vent he heard an alarm ring behind him. Shed returned to her hut and found her spell book gone. He peered behind him for only a split second and saw Illithid racing around the camp looking for an intruder. Naknak smiled to himself. The Illithid eat brains, he told himself, absorbing everyones knowledge and here he was, outwitting the second most intelligent (second to dragons, naturally) creatures in the entire world.

Naknak hid away in his room reading as much of the tome as he could; most of it seemed to be written in common with notes scribbled all over in what was undoubtedly Illithid tongue. More than likely this Illithid had acquired it from a human who had  and yes, on page twelve, blood all over  so yes, probably acquired it from a human wizard trying to cast some last minute spell to save themselves and failed miserably.

Naknak figured hed focus on one of the earlier spells. He read it over and over, repeatedly without making the gestures, just so he would know the words; next came the gestures, without the words. And finally, two weeks after stealing the book, Naknak felt he was ready.

Abin tunar shalak defawn tumar, he began to speak the words and weave his hands intricately, when suddenly Tictok kicked down the door.

What are you doing? he shouted.

This had alarmed Naknak who was at the end of the spell, but changed the gesture of his hands, to spin around and face his brother who startled him and then felt a tingling sensation.

His brother, Tictok dropped his bag and his eyes went wide.

Mother, I think Naknak just teleported away! he screamed running out of the room.

Nonsense! I am right here! Naknak chased after his brother and passed a mirror and did not see himself reflected. Oh my, he whispered.

For weeks he tried to reverse the spell with his mother, frequently pointing in the wrong direction, yelling at him that she had told him he was going to be stuck like that. Naknak knew at this point that he was going to need some additional help undoing what hed done. In the meantime his mother used a sheet and cut out the eyes so everyone could see where he was as well as he could see where he was, because he was also invisible to himself!

----------


## Tawmis

> Here's one I have been trying to make interesting
> Robert Pattan 
> Aasimar divine soul sorcerer. Fights almost exclusively with short range magic. Typically pretty lazy and doesn't like to get involved but can lay down the hurt when he really needs to.



Wait a minute. Did you get a new user name?
Because... that's literally this request...? Same name, race and all of that...

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...5&postcount=11

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Sindear the hothead
> Race: kobold
> Class:divine soul sorcerer 2/cleric of life 1 that has  magic Initiate  in druid spells.
> Neutral good. Someday she will get feather wings and she will be a laughing stock for not getting dragon wings.
> Sindear has the hermit back ground and is currently being hunted by drow in the underdark. Think more of a shaman  instead of a mixed class. And wants back to the surface so she can see the moon again. Also her head catches fire everytime she casts a spell hence the rest her name. She is a bit panicky she has tried unlocking the cell door with her tail and tko herself because she was recaptured and wanted to be a burden even though she weights about the same as a fat house cat. is that enough info?


I was a little confused by your details of her using her tail to unlock the cell door like she was already captured?
But she was wanted by the Drow?
So I rather than write a point of view of already captured; I wrote what may lead up to her capture instead.
As always would love feedback!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==================
This is not what I thought you meant when you said we can no longer see each other, Sindear confessed. 

Naknak peered from beneath the cut out sheet. I was always envious how you were able to use magic. I got jealous. Wanted to show you I could do it too. Then this happened, he removed the sheet and there was nothing beneath it. Worse part  I cant even see myself! Like I dont know where my hand is. Its like being blind to my own body!

Maybe I can do something, Sindear offered. But since you broke up with me, why would I?

Sindear! Naknak pleaded, This isnt funny!

Maybe not to you, but it is to me, Sindear giggled, which sounded like a pack of hyenas after some prey. Now you know how I felt!

What do you mean? Naknak asked as he pulled the sheet over his head again.

All those times we were in the Kobold Square and you were too busy noticing others rather than paying attention to me. I felt invisible next to you, Sindear grinned. It would seem the gods have chosen you to show what it feels like.

Are you going to help me or not? Sindear asked.

I will, I will, she assured him, just calm down.

Calm down? Half the time I miss my own mouth when I am eating slug stew and spill it everywhere, Naknak signed. Its embarrassing.

Im sure it is, Sindear grinned.

Sindear had been one of the few Kobolds called upon and ascended into sorcery magic due to an ancient bloodline than ran deep in her family. An unfortunate consequence of her casting spells was that her head typically caught on fire. Not that it seemed to bother her, it was more a crown of flames that she would wear while casting and a few moments after the spell was complete. The downside was that she was not sure how to undo what Naknak had done to himself.

He had explained what he had done and she had looked over the book he had stolen from the Illithid Mage, but nothing in it proved useful. That night she prayed to the Great Winged One, and in her mind a vision of an ancient green dragon emerged.

Emereth, Sindear whispered. A good friend of mine has gotten himself into some trouble. I need a way to undo the magic thats befallen him. Can you grant me such power?

I never simply give, Emereths voice boomed. I will however tell you how it can be done. Not far from where you live there are Drow  The Shadow Council. In their possession is a staff with a green crystal on top of it. Find it and tap your friend on the heart three times and he shall be free of the curse thats befallen him.

The Shadow Council, Sindear let her concern show in her voice. The Shadow Council had long been at war with the Illithid who lived nearby, fighting over the same area of land.

Take your friends book that he stole from the Illithid and leave it with the Shadow Council. They will see the writing of the Illithid and believe one of them is responsible for the theft of the staff. They will seek their revenge against the Illithid and will be none the wiser that youve taken it.

Sindear returned to Naknaks room the next day and demanded the tome of spells, which he handed over when she explained she had a plan to undo his curse. Sliding the tome into her backpack Sindear made her way through the caverns. She skimmed along the cavern wall near the underwater lake that she knew an Aboleth dwelled. 

She narrowly avoided an Intellect Devourer that had been patrolling a specific portion of the halls that forced her down the tunnel where various oozes dwelled. Her touch kept most of them at bay.

She finally reached the Drow encampment and saw the main tent  the same place Emereth had shown her in the vision. She carefully made her way down; using spells to hide her presence. The Drow had been in the center celebrating a Drow Priestess ascension to Lolths order. Sindear slipped in and grabbed the staff that had been sitting on the table in the main tent and threw down the book in such a fashion that it looked dropped rather than obviously placed. Quickly she shoved the staff into her bag and made her way back up the side wall. 

Going through the cavern with the oozes she unfortunately realized shed dropped her torch back at the Drow cavern. She turned around to go back but there was already a commotion in the Drow camp. The staff had been spotted as being gone and the Drow were yelling at one another and pointing at the book. She decided to chance running through the ooze tunnel and paid for it. Her bag caught on a nook of stone poking out just as green slime dripped on it, barely missing her and eating through the strap. The bag dropped on the ground. She reached for it and more green slime dripped and barely missed it. She looked up and could see the ceiling glistening. It was a massive colony. She was forced to leave the bag behind and run for her life.

When she returned home she paid Naknak a visit to tell him the news.

Thats when Naknaks mother kicked in the bedroom door and shouted, Theres reports of the Drow and Illithid going to war! We may need to evacuate if the war spills into our area!

----------


## Tawmis

> I have another request for you!!
> This is an old character of mine, whom I would like to refurbish for a future campaign. Let's see what you can come up with:
> 
> Name: Alcot Del Thressal (male)
> Race: Half-elf
> Alignment: Chaotic Good
> Background: Noble
> Class: Sorcerer - Dragonborn (Brass Dragon/Fire)
> Age: 20ish
> ...


I enjoyed writing this and seeing just why Alcot would run away from a wealthy family...
Almost instantly Alcot began telling me his story and how it all played out...
I simply transcribed his words!
Hopefully it's to your liking!
As always I look forward to feedback! What you liked, loved and hated!
What worked and what didn't work!
Until then - enjoy!
======================================
Her name was Mealladh and with her bouncing blond curls, thin, frail figure, and alluring green eyes, she had swayed my father from a marriage he had been loyal to all of his life. For Mealladh, she was interested in my father, because of how passionate he had spoken during one of the Council meetings. If her kind  other elves  had known she had lain with a human, they would be furious, because Mealladh came from a well off family who would be shamed by her impulsive action.

For my father, a human named Saol Del Thressal, Mealladh represented a youthful hunger for passion that had died out in his wife, Ceansa Del Thressal. Mealladh knew that it would be one night, brief, quick, fast, furious and passionate; the way humans lived their lives compared to Elves who lingered on every decision.

Something Mealladh had not considered however is that one passionate night would be all that it took to become pregnant. Mealladh quickly married another Elf of wealth and importance and slept with him to make it appear that it had been him who had gotten her pregnant. But she knew when it came to deliver the child the truth would be revealed. But Mealladh was an intelligent woman. Just before the birth, she booked a travel and during the second stop, near a lake shed gone for a walk. She created a scene that appeared a struggle took place and once that was done, she screamed for help but immediately fled deeper into the woods. When they arrived it had appeared shed been taken, but she knew how to lose them in the woods.

While on the road, fleeing from her own kind, Mealladh buckled and went into labor. Several travelers found her and assisted her with the childbirth. She named me Alcot meaning born of passion in the ancient Slyvan tongue. She tracked down my father and waited until he was alone, walking back from one of his political debates. She whispered his name and he immediately recognized her voice and ran to meet her in the alley. He had thought of her often and the night of passion they shared; and for the briefest of moments he thought that he would have that again tonight. What he was not ready for was to have me thrust in his arms, and Mealladh saying that he must take care of me. She immediately turned and left my father standing there, stunned, infant in his arms as he watched Mealladh run away.

He returned home with me and told his loving wife that he had found me, abandoned near one of the Churches. He introduced me to his wife Ceansa and recalled Mealladh whispering, He is our son. His name is Alcot and introduced me as such.

I never knew Ceansa was not my mother, for many, many years. She raised me as if I had been born from her. When I turned ten, she took notice to something. My half-elven features were far more noticeable and I began to bear a striking resemblance to Saol, my father. This had made Ceansa begin to question her husband and led to a series of endless fights between them. Saol finally confessed his adultery and surprisingly Ceansa took it calmly, once he confirmed it. For her, it was not that he had cheated on her, but rather that he lied to her. She understood that she was older now, no longer to bare children, though having six with him. She knew that taking care of six children had worn her down and made her less passionate in the bedroom. She was remarkably understanding.

Even after learning the truth, she never treated me differently. By the age of thirteen I could feel the magic coursing through my blood. I had believed this might have been because of my Elven mother, but my father explained to me that it should not have made me magically aware just because my mother was Elven. My father believed that somewhere in his own, or perhaps his mothers bloodline, some form of ancient magic bloodline had been introduced and was now making itself known in me.

Ceansa was concerned as I grew older and spent time with others outside the family, that some may take notice to my ears which were pointed like an Elfs, but hidden under my long locks of hair. My father agreed and began looking for suitable women to arrange a marriage to. By the age of twenty, a very beautiful human named Móra Cíoch was introduced to me. I enjoyed Móras company quite a bit. She was beautiful, with ample breasts, wide hips, and lips so thick that they were irresistible to kiss.

But the idea of marriage and settling down was not one I was interested in. Not yet anyway. But I could never find the time or courage to tell my father or mother.

So I did the next best thing. I ran away.

The night before the wedding I crept out my window and fled. I wanted to find my real mother, Mealladh, whom my father had finally told me about when I was sixteen years old and learn more about my family from her side and see if she knew about this ancient bloodline that allowed me to manipulate magic so easily.

----------


## Naknakthebedshe

> Since you left the class to me, I allude that he's a sorcerer (easiest thing with Kobolds; Dragonblood somewhere in their bloodline).
> Since this one seems less serious, I tried to write it with a funny bit of tone and humor!
> Hopefully that comes across!
> As always I look forward to any feedback you might have! (Or anyone reading this, has!)
> Enjoy!
> ==================================================
> You realize I can see you right? Naknaks brother, TicTok said, raising an eyebrow.
> 
> Naknak sighed. I was certain I got it right that time!
> ...


Ha! That's great! And easy to chew through. >.> I mean read. Shame you can't sign it.

----------


## Tawmis

> Ha! That's great! And easy to chew through. >.> I mean read. Shame you can't sign it.


I need to do those things *Street Poets* that have sprung up all over New Orleans. Except do one outside gaming shops for writing character backgrounds!  :Small Wink: 

I also tied *Sindear's origin* to his since they were both Kobolds and a bit silly!

----------


## Naknakthebedshe

> I was a little confused by your details of her using her tail to unlock the cell door like she was already captured?
> But she was wanted by the Drow?
> So I rather than write a point of view of already captured; I wrote what may lead up to her capture instead.
> As always would love feedback!
> Enjoy!
> ==================================================  ==================
> This is not what I thought you meant when you said we can no longer see each other, Sindear confessed. 
> 
> Naknak peered from beneath the cut out sheet. I was always envious how you were able to use magic. I got jealous. Wanted to show you I could do it too. Then this happened, he removed the sheet and there was nothing beneath it. Worse part  I cant even see myself! Like I dont know where my hand is. Its like being blind to my own body!
> ...


Ahh yes sorry. She was already captured by the drow when we started the adventure.  I play her as panicky and not the sharpest cookie in the  sock drawer.  She panicked and tried to unlock the door with the tip of her tail. Failed miserably and bruised her tail. No she wasn't wanted by the drow persay but they are always looking to snag new slave stock. Ahh. That's something I can work with. And thank you now sindear has a goal. Sindear must survive til the end and return to the surface so she can go back and retreave the staff and stab naknak in the chest three times to break his curse. Here is hopeingshe makes it back powerful enough to retreave the staff of power.

----------


## Tawmis

> Ahh yes sorry. She was already captured by the drow when we started the adventure.  I play her as panicky and not the sharpest cookie in the  sock drawer.  She panicked and tried to unlock the door with the tip of her tail. Failed miserably and bruised her tail. No she wasn't wanted by the drow persay but they are always looking to snag new slave stock. Ahh. That's something I can work with. And thank you now sindear has a goal. Sindear must survive til the end and return to the surface so she can go back and retreave the staff and stab naknak in the chest three times to break his curse. Here is hopeingshe makes it back powerful enough to retreave the staff of power.


Time line wise, you can do it so what I wrote happened...
The war between Drow and Illithid DOES spill over into the Kobold home, so they're forced to flee.
Naknak easily escapes (just takes off the sheet and is invisible), gets separated from Sindear.
Sindear gets captured by the Drow who are looking for slaves to help in the war with the Illithid.
That's when she tries to escape using her tail and such...
And knows one day she will need to return home to find that staff if she wants to help her (ex?) boyfriend Naknak!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## dragonearth

Im noticing that there seems to be a increasing level of undead. Im glad that I dont have to track them down we all seem to be going to the same place. Also I am happy that there is more war forged than just me.

----------


## Tawmis

> Im noticing that there seems to be a increasing level of undead. Im glad that I dont have to track them down we all seem to be going to the same place. Also I am happy that there is more war forged than just me.


By doing this thread, I've come to truly appreciate and enjoy the idea of Warforged. I never played Ebberon (sp?) because the general concept of the world wasn't one that spoke to me. I did play DDO (D&D Online the MMO) which is apparently based on Ebberon for a little while (don't think I got a character higher than Level 8). But by doing this thread - I've had to research the things I am not familiar with to better understand how to write them - and the Warforged have definitely grown on me! So I thank all of you who have helped expand my horizons one way or another!

----------


## CollectorOfMyst

> Sure! For re-writes I typically do them after I've caught up to writing other people's requests! 
> 
> With Willow's loss of memory and such and the "butterfly" (the only person who knows the truth about Willow) having no way to effectively communicate with her; I never expected you to use Willow to overshadow the party. If anything, I was thinking later on down the campaign, if you wanted (and it's not even needed to be done - because it only effects the souls of Fey), you could have Willow recover her memory, and ask the party to help her rebuild the bridge (maybe some ancient magic somewhere lies in waiting to be found and is what's needed).
> 
> But I will try to make my way back around to Willow and see if I can come up with something less.


I'm fine with that, no worries! I wouldn't ask anything more of you, at least.

----------


## Great Dragon

@ Tawmis: Here's one to ponder, when you get around to it.

*Spoiler: For a Friend*
Show


5e FR, and Skullport in DotMM start for Introduction to Campaign.
Before that - have fun!

Name: Vippi Padkookkra  Gender: Female (serves Silverstream Ancient Silver Dragon)
Race Kobold. +2 Dex and -2 Str
Ht 3'4" * Wt 26 * Eyes: Topaz * Scales: Emerald.

Str 06 Dex 20 Con 16 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 12
ASIs (4) Dungeon Delver (8) Crossbow Expert (10) Skulker

Background: Survivor: Insight and Survival

Trait: Gossip-monger

Ideal: Spread Love and Joy!

Bond: Will never betray a true friend.

Flaw: Loves to prove themselves superior to everyone.

Class: Arcane Trickster Rogue level 11

Skills: Perception, Investigation (Ex), Stealth (Ex), and Persuasion( Ex)

Tools: Thieves Tools (Ex), Poison Kit. Tinker Tools
Languages: Draconic, Undercommon; Common (250 gp), Elvis (250 gp) Drow Sign (250 gp).
Dwarven (250 gp), and Duergar (250 gp) Gnomish (250 gp)





> Don't forget to check Character Development.
> "Noble NPC"

----------


## Avista

> I enjoyed writing this and seeing just why Alcot would run away from a wealthy family...
> Almost instantly Alcot began telling me his story and how it all played out...
> I simply transcribed his words!
> Hopefully it's to your liking!
> As always I look forward to feedback! What you liked, loved and hated!
> What worked and what didn't work!
> Until then - enjoy!


Awesome!!




> For my father, a human named Saol Del Thressal, Mealladh represented a youthful hunger for passion that had died out in his wife, Ceansa Del Thressal. Mealladh knew that it would be one night, brief, quick, fast, furious and passionate; the way humans lived their lives compared to Elves who lingered on every decision.


Off the bat, already a lot better than what I came up with. All I put was "They met, fell in love, and had a secret affair. to bring about Alcot." It never crossed my mind that the mother would be captivated by a human's swift nature, and their reckless approach to life.




> ...Just before the birth, she booked a travel and during the second stop, near a lake shed gone for a walk. She created a scene that appeared a struggle took place and once that was done, she screamed for help but immediately fled deeper into the woods. When they arrived it had appeared shed been taken, but she knew how to lose them in the woods.


This is beautiful, but I am left wondering how she explained herself to her family. What tale did she give? How does she explain that she's no longer being pregnant? What does she say when asked where's her baby?




> ...Saol finally confessed his adultery and surprisingly Ceansa took it calmly, once he confirmed it. For her, it was not that he had cheated on her, but rather that he lied to her. She understood that she was older now, no longer to bare children, though having six with him. She knew that taking care of six children had worn her down and made her less passionate in the bedroom. She was remarkably understanding.


The stepmother is surprisingly forgiving! In my own story the stepmother despised Alcot. It could swing either way, if there needs to be an antagonist. But I personally can't see how Ceansa can forgive Saol so easily.

And six kids...Saol's been busy.




> ...I had believed this might have been because of my Elven mother, but my father explained to me that it should not have made me magically aware just because my mother was Elven. My father believed that somewhere in his own, or perhaps his mothers bloodline, some form of ancient magic bloodline had been introduced and was now making itself known in me...


My first thought was 'why wouldn't they notice the draconic traits'? But then I checked the PHB and saw they don't become visible until level 2. What a lost opportunity! This could have open up a very, very interesting side story when Alcot hits puberty...

"Father? Is it normal to start developing scales?"




> ...a very beautiful human named Móra Cíoch was introduced to me. I enjoyed Móras company quite a bit. She was beautiful, with ample breasts, wide hips, and lips so thick that they were irresistible to kiss.


Ahaha! Oh my! I played Alcot as a charmer archetype (a bard wannabe) but he's never been that articulate under my control. I think you gave more justice to Alcot than I did.




> ...So I did the next best thing. I ran away.


Classic Alcot logic. Can't charm your way out of trouble? Run away!

Overall, very good! I think I like this backstory better than my ranger's. One of these days I'm going to have to sit down and read all the tales you've got for 'Tawmis Verse'

----------


## Tawmis

> Awesome!!


Yes! Yes you are!




> Off the bat, already a lot better than what I came up with. All I put was "They met, fell in love, and had a secret affair. to bring about Alcot." It never crossed my mind that the mother would be captivated by a human's swift nature, and their reckless approach to life.


When it comes to Half-Elves I always want to delve into how they came to be, and try to avoid the typical "she was raped by a male human" - so if I get a chance to dive into a Half-Elf's origin of birth I love to explore it!




> This is beautiful, but I am left wondering how she explained herself to her family. What tale did she give? How does she explain that she's no longer being pregnant? What does she say when asked where's her baby?


I would leave that up to you (or the DM) - but in my head, it would be excused that she lost the child "during captivity" at the hands of the Red Eye Orcs. (Which we know is a lie, but you're an Elf captured by Orcs, you're going to get quite a bit of abuse, and could logically miscarry a child). So she's a wise little cookie to be able to talk her way out of things. She's quick and impulsive, but also very well prepared to explain her actions away, if need be.




> The stepmother is surprisingly forgiving! In my own story the stepmother despised Alcot. It could swing either way, if there needs to be an antagonist. But I personally can't see how Ceansa can forgive Saol so easily.
> And six kids...Saol's been busy.


So, we typically see step mothers being the more abusive side... especially when it comes to an affair. But I wanted to give his mother more depth than just being angry. I wanted her to be forgiving and embracing, because as an older woman, she can no longer bear young; and her own kids are getting older and don't need their mother as much; so the opportunity to take care of another infant was something she welcomed. Despite how it came to be.




> My first thought was 'why wouldn't they notice the draconic traits'? But then I checked the PHB and saw they don't become visible until level 2. What a lost opportunity! This could have open up a very, very interesting side story when Alcot hits puberty...
> "Father? Is it normal to start developing scales?"


Heh - that would have been fun!




> Ahaha! Oh my! I played Alcot as a charmer archetype (a bard wannabe) but he's never been that articulate under my control. I think you gave more justice to Alcot than I did.


Hah! Well, I tried to show that despite the idea of being with a beautiful woman; he chose to run away because that was more important to find his real mother and find out about himself, rather than surrender to his urges.




> Classic Alcot logic. Can't charm your way out of trouble? Run away!
> Overall, very good! I think I like this backstory better than my ranger's. One of these days I'm going to have to sit down and read all the tales you've got for 'Tawmis Verse'


I would love to hear your thoughts on the other stories! So many of them have begun weaving into one another, but still standing on their own as well. It's been such an incredible, fun experience!

So if you have more characters, by all means - post them here!

----------


## Falcos

Got a bit of a doozy for you.

This is the one I've tried my best to flesh out on my own, but I'd still love your spin on it.

Shui Leigong, Human from the far-off land of Kara-Tur. Chosen at birth by the destroyer-storm-God Talos to be his servant on earth, he is a Storm Sorcerer/Paladin multiclass. He was born as a potential heir to the Jade Throne, and has been sent out, along with all of the other potential heirs to bring back "something of value" to prove that he'd be an acceptable Emperor. He's gone to Faerun, with three retainers; his personal majordomo, an Emperor's scribe to record his findings, and a cartographer to map the unfamiliar lands. 

He misses his home dearly, and he attempts to learn what is needed to become Emperor, find something "valuable" to bring back, and serve his God faithfully - with the mindset of "If I'm an avatar of destruction, surely there are always things that need to be destroyed."

Think you can work with this amount of restrictions, mon amie?

----------


## Jaryn

> For Ander - do you have anything specific you had in mind if it doesn't fit? I can try to come back to doing a re-write when I catch up to doing the other new submissions first.


I loved the first bit; I guess I was expecting it to stay in a more urban setting. In my brain, James Bond was a fairly large source of inspiration for this one.

But the idea of the unicorn celestial in a grove that they couldn't leave does feel like it makes more logical sense...

----------


## Tawmis

> Got a bit of a doozy for you.
> This is the one I've tried my best to flesh out on my own, but I'd still love your spin on it.
> Shui Leigong, Human from the far-off land of Kara-Tur. Chosen at birth by the destroyer-storm-God Talos to be his servant on earth, he is a Storm Sorcerer/Paladin multiclass. He was born as a potential heir to the Jade Throne, and has been sent out, along with all of the other potential heirs to bring back "something of value" to prove that he'd be an acceptable Emperor. He's gone to Faerun, with three retainers; his personal majordomo, an Emperor's scribe to record his findings, and a cartographer to map the unfamiliar lands. 
> He misses his home dearly, and he attempts to learn what is needed to become Emperor, find something "valuable" to bring back, and serve his God faithfully - with the mindset of "If I'm an avatar of destruction, surely there are always things that need to be destroyed."
> Think you can work with this amount of restrictions, mon amie?


Hah! You always try to kill me with my one hour limit to write this with dropping some crazy stuff down! But I'd love to accept the challenge!




> I loved the first bit; I guess I was expecting it to stay in a more urban setting. In my brain, James Bond was a fairly large source of inspiration for this one.
> But the idea of the unicorn celestial in a grove that they couldn't leave does feel like it makes more logical sense...


Let me catch up to the open requests - and I will try to make my way back around to write something more urban/James Bond'esque if that's what you're looking for!

----------


## Avista

> I would love to hear your thoughts on the other stories! So many of them have begun weaving into one another, but still standing on their own as well. It's been such an incredible, fun experience!
> 
> So if you have more characters, by all means - post them here!


Well, since you ask, why not do one of my old oneshot characters?

Name: Shidiri (Female)
Race: Tiefling
Class: Thief
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Background: Criminal -or- Charlatan

Since she was created for a short campaign, she never had her own solid backstory. She's a spitfire archetype, and prefers intimidation rolls over persuasion. She's loyal to herself, but will assist other downtrodden tieflings. She also despises the aristocrats.

[I did use her again in another short campaign where a friend played a tiefling warlock (male). We made them siblings, abandoned at the church orphanage run by a friendly old priest. The priest tried to turn them toward religion, but failed to protect them from the local denizens, so instead they turned to the dark arts and a life of crime.]

You can use that snippet as a cornerstone, or create something completely new and different! (I encourage you to make something new and exciting!)

----------


## Rakoa

Thank you for taking my suggestion! The new format is excellent, and the stories that I've read through even better.

Now I have a request of my own. I hope you will accept it and work your magic.

Name: Bruzzan Audesti
Race: Human
Class: Fighter 1/Rogue x
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Background: Modified Guilt Artisan (member of the "Locksmith's Guild" - The Thieve's Guild)

Personality Trait: Anger - I explode if I receive even a minor sleight.
Bond: Gratitude - I owe a great deal to the "Locksmith's Guild".
Ideal: Honor - I don't steal from other thieves.
Flaw: Greed - I value money more than common sense.

He's a big guy, scarred, scary looking. He wears heavy armor, carries around a battle mallet, and does Enforcer work for the Thieve's Guild. He feels greatly indebted to them and intends to work  his  way up  the ranks. His strength, constitution, and charisma are great, everything else average. He is not a friendly man.

I was  wracking my brain trying to come up with a story that explained why he joined the guild, why he feels indebted to them, why he chose that path in life, and I couldn't come up with anything that wasn't done-to-death, cliche, seen it a million times before. So I have turned to the expert.

----------


## Tawmis

> @ Tawmis: Here's one to ponder, when you get around to it.
> *Spoiler: For a Friend*
> Show
> 
> 
> 5e FR, and Skullport in DotMM start for Introduction to Campaign.
> Before that - have fun!
> Name: Vippi Padkookkra  Gender: Female (serves Silverstream Ancient Silver Dragon)
> Race Kobold. +2 Dex and -2 Str
> ...


and




> Well, since you ask, why not do one of my old oneshot characters?
> Name: Shidiri (Female)
> Race: Tiefling
> Class: Thief
> Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
> Background: Criminal -or- Charlatan
> Since she was created for a short campaign, she never had her own solid backstory. She's a spitfire archetype, and prefers intimidation rolls over persuasion. She's loyal to herself, but will assist other downtrodden tieflings. She also despises the aristocrats.
> [I did use her again in another short campaign where a friend played a tiefling warlock (male). We made them siblings, abandoned at the church orphanage run by a friendly old priest. The priest tried to turn them toward religion, but failed to protect them from the local denizens, so instead they turned to the dark arts and a life of crime.]
> You can use that snippet as a cornerstone, or create something completely new and different! (I encourage you to make something new and exciting!)


and




> Thank you for taking my suggestion! The new format is excellent, and the stories that I've read through even better.
> Now I have a request of my own. I hope you will accept it and work your magic.
> Name: Bruzzan Audesti
> Race: Human
> Class: Fighter 1/Rogue x
> Alignment: Neutral Evil
> Background: Modified Guilt Artisan (member of the "Locksmith's Guild" - The Thieve's Guild)
> Personality Trait: Anger - I explode if I receive even a minor sleight.
> Bond: Gratitude - I owe a great deal to the "Locksmith's Guild".
> ...


Added to the list!

I may break tradition and do some of the new people submissions before some of the others who have submitted before to give them a fair chance at seeing what I can try to do for them!

So there's a few new people to the thread I may try to write first, then go back - in order - and do those who have requested characters before and had them done!

----------


## Avista

> and
> Added to the list!
> 
> I may break tradition and do some of the new people submissions before some of the others who have submitted before to give them a fair chance at seeing what I can try to do for them!
> 
> So there's a few new people to the thread I may try to write first, then go back - in order - and do those who have requested characters before and had them done!



No problem! You do you!

----------


## Tawmis

> What an excellent idea and exercise to write backstories for random people :D  Just to see what you would get out of my one-shot character I registered here (even though, I have been a long-time lurker).
> Wollhelm Woolfgangson
> Race: Minotaurus except he isnt. He is not half-man, half-bull but rather half-man, half-ram. 
> Class: Warlock  Hexblade  Pact of the Chain
> Characteristics and rough outline: with 7 and a massiv build, Wollhelm looks impressive, almost intimidating with his wool covered shoulders, the massive horns (one is covered in rings, spikes and chains) and the scar-rich skin. Nevertheless, his calm, thoughtful and protective manner kind of gives the impression like he had too much weed (being a sheep and all). His protection of the weak and his friends is a strong behaviour and might result in unhealthy decisions.
> I have not yet had a full image of the Hexblades origin but it would look like a shepherds crook with a massive steel head. Furthermore, his Pact familiar is a dog with wings. The improved, but smaller German Shepherd. You probably get the picture of my twisted Shephard-Idea.
> I kinda perceived him as a failed(?) wizard experiment to explain his non-bull-ishness as a Minotaurus. But feel free to think of something else :)
> Looking forward to your story.


This was a lot of fun to write...
The idea of a failed experiment idea is what I worked with...
And just spun it up a little...
You left it open as to which Pact of the Chain...
So I went with "The Great Old One" on Page 109 of PHB.
I mixed in how the Sheppard's Crook is yours... and why you'd have a flying dog...!
This was very fun, and very easy to write.
I even slid in a Kenny Rogers reference (a nod to my late father who loved Kenny Rogers!)
As always, please give feedback - what you liked, loved, hated, what works, what doesn't!
I love to hear it all!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==================


I have lived all of my life as a simple farmer. I woke up before the sun and would plough the fields with a tool that barely scratched the dirt. Then, Id spend the next three hours, just as the sun was beginning to rise in the horizon, raking the fields to prepare them to have seeds dropped. Once that was done, I would grab my sickle and go to the fields and cut down what I could before the overbearing heat of the rising sun forced me to take shelter in the shed for several hours, parched beyond belief. 

I frequently helped neighboring farms with ploughing and hay making, so that they would in turn assist me when possible; especially when it came to using livestock manure to help fertilize our fields. It was a community that helped one another and stayed close to one another. When a stranger came into our town, they were questioned, often repeatedly, by several people, to see what their intentions of visiting Torehaven were. My best friend, my dog, Nightmane, would growl at anyone he did not find trustworthy (and he was usually right!)

One year, the sun was so uncharacteristically hot, that we called the three months of relentless sun, The Searing Summer. The sun had been so hot that many of the rivers were much lower than they traditionally were since there had not been much snowfall in the nearby mountains. The dried rivers led to dry wells, which led to no water for home or fields, which in turned led to dying farming fields.

It was as if I had been cursed, because during the Searing Summer, my wife Luseal also decided to leave me and our four children. By the end of the Searing Summer, myself and the others of Tornhaven were worn down, thirsty and hungry, so when a mysterious figure in long, velvet black robes, that covered everything but his hands; and only his nose and mouth were visible from his face, slowly walked through Tornhaven, not a single one of us had the strength or desire to question his intentions.

At the Rabbits Hole Tavern, he slowly walked in, speaking to no one, and made his way across the room and sat near the fireplace, which was not lit because of the heat emanating throughout the town already. The way he turned and faced the fireplace he seemed to see a fire burning that was not there; he even extended his hands as if warming them against some invisible flame.

I took a sip of my drink; a small glass of water costing three gold because of the rarity of any water to be found and made my way to the mysterious figure. I sat down next to him. Hello stranger, my voice rasped, youve come to Tornhaven at a bad time, Im afraid. We have little in the way of food, due to no water and the animals seeking food elsewhere. The few livestock most of have weve only eaten if they perished from dehydration. We dont have much for you. But Ive spoken Vertan and he said he can get you a room for twenty gold. He understands that seems outrageously expensive, but with our, I was cut off as the man reached into a pouch and handed me a bag of gold that weighed as much as two hundred gold.

Ill take it, his voice hissed like a serpent. His lifted his cowl slightly as I caught my breath. Not only did he hiss like a serpent when he spoke, his eyes had slits like a serpent that glowed beneath his cowl. You look like youre strong.

I tried to break away from his gaze; but there was something hypnotic about how he spoke and the way his pupils seemed to vibrate back and forth so quickly. I work in the fields every day, I replied; and though I spoke the words I was not in control of myself and I could tell I wasnt. I wanted to scream but no words emerged.

He pulled his cowl over his eyes once more and hissed, Come, let us go for a walk, and tell me about Torehaven.

Though I could not see his eyes I could still not break from his hold. I rose to my feet as he did and gestured politely for him to walk in front of me. We walked out of the Rabbit Hole and I waved to Vertan as if nothing were wrong though my soul were screaming desperately for someone to help me. Uncontrollably, I told him how Torehaven had been formed by a band of runaway slaves who had escaped the clutches of the Dark Elves  better known as The Drow.  We had all grown up as slaves to the Drow and used to being slaves, forced to farm and often be sacrificed to their dark goddess, Lolth.

The stranger seemed to snicker at the notion that Lolth was a goddess. Calling herself a goddess these days is she? he hissed between chuckles. Shes always been such an arrogant one, that one.

I directed him to my home and explained how the drought had killed the fields that were once lush with life. I opened the barn doors and showed him my emaciated livestock. As I turned to leave, he hissed the word, Stop and I froze in my tracks cursing that I could not control my own body.

He touched my face as he pulled back his cowl, revealing a humanoid look, with eyes of a serpent, a smile lined with two large fangs, and golden skin with scales.

What are you, I managed to utter.

What I am wont matter to you soon, he laughed. You see, I travel from town to town, collecting one soul along the way, as to not draw too much attention to myself. I am rebuilding myself, collecting the purity of soul energy into myself so I can return to the Heavens and dethrone these new gods who claim to rule the heavens; each and every single one of them.

He began drawing a circle on the barn floor around me. The sheep and rams in the barn, here to protect them from the desperate predators circling the farms, looking for anything to eat, spoke in volumes their concern of what they felt.

His talon raked down my chest, ripping my shirt open. Tala-mon, he snapped his fingers and suddenly I was floating in the center of the circle.

This, I fear, he began to hiss, will be extremely painful. He looked up at me, For you.

Bela-ros tuh-mere aba-den, he began to chant.

And pain would never be accurate for what I felt. Imagine a thousand hooks beneath the layer of flesh, suddenly, slowly, and deliberately painfully being pulled in every direction. Now imagine that, doused in alcohol, with a thousand cuts upon your flesh. Now imagine a searing fire beneath you, melting your skin like warm wax. That might begin to describe a fraction of the pain.

My eyes fluttered to the back of my head as I felt numbness from my toes work their way up my body, finally reaching my heart, and then I saw it.

My soul. My actual soul was drifting above my body.

Suddenly a being in white robes, angelic, fiery wings, of pure white light appeared. Bezarar, Ive found you! Stop this madness!

Bezarar, the serpent being, laughed, You are already too late Thyordin! A few more souls and I will ascend and tear this world apart.

The being of white energy looked at me, Do you trust me?

I stared at my hands which were fading away. Do I have much choice?

I can restore you, Thyordin shouted quickly, to break Bezarars spell on you! But  he has already pulled your soul from your body. I cannot promise that you will return as you were.

All I could think of was my four children; their mother had left them, if I died, all they would have is Nightmane and the community.

I accept, no matter the cost!

Thyordin pulled out a gleaming two handed sword made of pure light and severed the tie between me and Bezarar and suddenly my being shattered into a thousand pieces. I felt myself torn into a million pieces, thrown together, ripped apart again, thrown together, then ripped apart, and then blackness.

My eyes fluttered open and the first thing I could see was my hands.

What happened to me? I was shocked at my own voice which was considerably deeper. I looked around and thered been no sign of Bezarar or Thyordin. 

Had it all been a dream? I tried to stand but felt like my body was still broken. I leaned heavily on the Sheppards Crook that had been leaning against the pen. It burst with energy sending searing pain through my body that once again dropped me to my knees. I pulled myself on the Sheppards Crook again and began to hobble towards my home. As I opened the door, my four daughters screamed and ran away.

I chased after them until I passed by a mirror.

No, I whispered.

I was a foot taller than I was before; but more strangely, I appeared to be a cross between a human and a ram; similar to what Minotaurs looked like, but I had curved horns of a ram.

My soul, I whispered, has been thrust into a rams body!

I quickly ran back to the barn and grabbed a tattered blanket and threw it over my head and hunched over. As I walked out of the barn, Nightmane ran up to me and I immediately noticed how his eyes glowed.

I heard a voice in my head which belonged to Thyordin. I apologize for the state in which you have been left. I could not let you walk this world alone so I have bestowed your best friend with a gift, and just then Nightmane sprung out wings from his side. I believe there is a way to undo whats been done, but both Bezarar and I are from an ancient time long ago; ancient magic was used, long forgotten by the people of the world but one day, you may find what is needed to restore you to who you once were.

With Nightmane at my side, I returned to the Rabbits Hole and waited outside, hunched over so I wasnt my new towering self, and waited for Vertan to leave. As he closed up I kept my distance and said, My friend, I will need you to watch my daughters.

Vertan turned, startled. What are you doing hiding in that cloth? And did you know the stranger never came back to sleep in his room? Free two hundred gold for you and I, I say.

Use it to watch over my daughters, I said, trying to prevent my voice from being so deep.

Whats wrong with you? Why are you hiding under that? And whats wrong with your voice? Vertan asked, stepping closer.

Stay there, I snapped. Listen the stranger inflicted me with a sickness. I am off to the main city to find a cure. But I need to know my daughters will be safe.

Of course, of course, Vertan nodded. I will pray to the gods that a cure can be found. I will go gather your daughters now. Treat them as my own, I will.

Thank you, Vertan.

That was almost two years ago; my youngest is now eight seasons old, while my oldest is now eighteen. I have wandered the world seeking this cure that Thyordin said may exist One perk of this new form seems to be that my entire body radiates magic

My name is Wollhelm Woolfgangson, and I am more beast than man.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thank you for taking my suggestion! The new format is excellent, and the stories that I've read through even better.
> Now I have a request of my own. I hope you will accept it and work your magic.
> 
> Name: Bruzzan Audesti
> Race: Human
> Class: Fighter 1/Rogue x
> Alignment: Neutral Evil
> Background: Modified Guilt Artisan (member of the "Locksmith's Guild" - The Thieve's Guild)
> Personality Trait: Anger - I explode if I receive even a minor sleight.
> ...


I tried to touch on all the traits you presented...
Came up with a reason why he's big, muscular, and carries a battle mallet and does Enforcer work.
Also explain why he's indebted to the Locksmith's Guild... and why, and how he ended up on the path that he's on...
And I've given him a reason to "adventure" forward to...
And also explain his alignment (I've not really written any evil origins; for myself for my own characters; or anyone else, save for a few times...)
So it was fun to step into the mind of someone and see what makes them evil...
As always, I welcome feedback! Good or bad! Tell me what you liked, loved and hated!
What worked and what didn't!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ===============
My father, Baron Trijin Barnaressi is a filthy rich politician in service to the local King. You would think that would mean I had money as well, would you not?

Such is not the case. As it would turn out, my father Trijin, met my mother in her home town of Westspring when he and his posse had been riding through. My mother, Ahna Audesti, was a very beautiful woman. Red locks of hair that seemed to be forged of the Eternal Fires of the Setting Sun, a thin waist, with wide hips, she looked as if she would be a beautiful bride and be able to bare children. My father approached my mothers father, Ahneer and asked for her hand in marriage. My father immediately agreed; after all, Westspring was a small town with a population of sixty people. The notion that his daughter would be wedding into a home of wealth appealed to him. My mother did not resist; while she was not wholly attracted to Trijin, he was not ugly by any stretch of the imagination. On the ride back to Castle Barnaressi, my father and mother consummated their relationship, several times. 

My mother revealed she had gotten pregnant after living in the castle for several months and Trijin had his minions take her and drag her away to the bustling city of Highstone. Once there, they revealed that Trijin had called off the wedding. With no money and no means to return home, my mother learned to survive on the streets, even while she was pregnant. I was born in an unmarked alleyway, where my mother died during childbirth; but not before a stranger had found her.

The woman, a thief named Ellastar, took me and brought me down to the Thieves Guild of the Locksmiths Guild. Ellastar took my mothers hand and smiled warmly, looking down at me, Your baby is born, love, she said soothingly.

Please take care of the baby, my mother choked.

Its a baby boy, Ellastar smiled, giving my mothers hand a gentle squeeze. Whats your name, love?

Ahna, my mother had told her, Ahna Audestri.

And with that, my mother passed away.

The woman who found me, Ellastar, was one of the members of the Locksmiths Guild a prominent thieves guild in Highstone. She looked down at me, a new born, barely born less than ten minutes ago she guessed with the umbilical cord still uncut, lying in a pool of my mothers blood. 

Bythorn, a half-orc who ran the Locksmiths Guild was furious. What do you think youre doing Ellastar? A crying infant like that is bound to reveal our location to the city guards if they search these sewers again.

I can always take the child, and my skills, elsewhere, she threatened.

As it turned out, Ellastar happened to be one of the best at what she did; and that was fight her way out of a situation if she couldnt sneak out of it. Ellastar began targeting pregnant or new mothers, and following them to mark their house and sneak in to steal milk that they had stored for their infants. In her mind, they had more milk in their breasts to feed the children; the child she found had none. Shed done research about my mother and discovered who she was and how she had come to Highstone. When I was five, she named me Bruzzan which was Orc for Born In Blood. Though she was not Orc in anyway; she was actually a beautiful female elf, she knew naming me an Orcish name would appease Bythorns ego and set aside any frustration he had with me.

By the age of twelve, Ellastar was not holding back when she taught me to fight. She would hit, cut, and bruise me. The compassion and generosity shed shown me for years was gone. When I cried and asked why she was being so mean and hitting so hard, she simply replied, with no emotion in her voice, Because thats what the world is outside. Its cruel. Its relentless. It does not care about you. It will walk all over you. You will be the cobblestone and step to every person who walks on you as they ascend to greatness. Your tears wont matter to them or to the world.

It took three years but I was beginning to defend myself successfully against Ellastars attacks. Thats when she said, Now to teach you how to steal. 

We spent countless nights sneaking around, breaking into homes, mugging the foolish. There were times after we mugged someone, she would scream for help as she dashed away, forcing me to find my own route of escape. This I didnt need to ask why. I knew from the fighting lesson that the day might come that someone might betray me and I had best better be ready to fight or stealth away when that day comes.

Each successful run, Ellastar only gave me five percent of the take, taking sixty for her, and lying to Bythorn about the total, which she would give him the rest.

By the age of eighteen, she told me my mothers name, her story and what shed found out about her. I was furious with my father, who may or may not be dead by now. I had wanted to find him and crush his skull beneath the battle mallet I had grown accustomed to using.  It was around this time, Bythorn had propositioned me to be the Locksmith Guilds personal retrieval expert.

This meant going after specific targets that borrowed from the guild and neglected to pay back in time. These jobs included smashing the knees, hands, and sometimes heads, of those that refused to pay me when I came to collect on behalf of the Locksmiths Guild.

Perhaps it was the mixture of knowing the truth of my father; knowing how my mother died; and the love that Ellastar never showed me again after I reached the age of twelve; and how the world outside was simply cruel; but all I cared about was earning money  enough one day to perhaps buy my freedom from the guild and go after my father to extract my revenge. I was easily angered and any slight against me would set me off, that typically was resolved through violence.

That short fuse has gotten me into more fights than I can count; and typically within the Locksmiths Guild. Youd think Bythorn would be against such violence; but the Orcish half side of him believed that only the strong should remain; and those I fought, and sometimes killed, were being weeded out as being weak. Bythorn even believed that one day; someone would rise up and challenge him for the title of Guild Leader.

His eyes were always on Ellastar.

And that was foolish. Because the notion of running the guild myself certain bounced in my own head from time to time

----------


## Jaryn

> I may break tradition and do some of the new people submissions before some of the others who have submitted before to give them a fair chance at seeing what I can try to do for them!


Please do! You have showered much attention on us already 😀

----------


## Tawmis

> Two more as usual good sir.  I hope work becomes less busy, not because of your writing schedule of course.  Because life usually isn't awesome when work is extremely busy.
> 
> 1st
> Name: Dandir Truesword
> Race: Half-Orc
> Gender: Male
> Class: Fighter - Cavalier
> Background: Knight of the Order
> Personality: I will honor my house and my country.  I understand that most people distrust me because of my appearance, but I will prove them wrong.  My heritage brings destruction, but I am above that and a man of honor.
> ...


This was fun to write...
Someone who appears one way but whose heart is another...
Similar to Nightcrawler, of the X-Men. 
I really enjoyed writing how he was found and how he came to be into the world...
And how being raised the way he was... made him blind to hatred and prejudice. If only all the world could be that way, for real...
As always, I look forward to feedback! What you liked, hated, loved, whatever! I'd love to hear it!
Enjoy!
==============================================
Over here! one of the Purple Dragon Knights shouted, his blond hair falling in front of his eyes as he gave chase. One of the Red Eye Orcs whom the Purple Dragon Knights had been actively hunting in the region cut through the Ashbenford Forest. 

Garen Havenshield nearly had his head severed when another Red Eye Orc jumped out from the bushes. Ambush! he shouted as he raised his shield and deflected the next blow that came towards him. I could use a little help, Toramar Trueblade, he laughed as he stepped back and avoided the next swing.

Toramar rushed forward and slammed one of the Red Eye Orcs from the side, Pardon my less than favorable attack, he smiled, but I doubt you would have given me the courtesy of an honorable fight either, as it would seem you tried to ambush my dear friend, Garen. With that, Toramar ran his longsword through the orc as he struggled to get up.

The other orc, whom Garen had been chasing, would not go down so easily. Just as theyd seen before, something in the Orcs eyes suddenly appeared as if he was spiritually no longer there as he entered an aggressive form of rage, swinging wildly, all the wounds already inflicted upon him seemed to do little to slow him down.

The Orc had managed to deliver a lucky strike against Garen, cutting into the joints of his armor at the shoulder and drawing blood. This only seemed to fuel the enraged Orc. As Garen fell backwards the Orc leaped from a log, sword in hand ready to bring it down into Garens unprotected face. However, in the Orcs rage and focus on Garen, it had lost sight of Toramar who had been standing to the side and severed the Orcs head as it leapt through the air.

Toramar kneeled down. Why am I always saving your life?

I believe, Garen winced, the score currently stands at five to three, in my favor. Even after this, he looked at his shoulder as he removed the arm piece to examine the wound. These Red Eye Orcs and that rage they get into worse than any barbarian from the North. Its almost like they leave their body and have no regard what happens to it.

If we could ever capture one alive, Toramar smiled, we might be able to learn something. But even the few we manage to subdue, they all have a poison they keep in their mouth to bite down on in the event theyre captured; only adding to the mystery of their recent rise.

At that moment, Toramar heard a sound. He placed his hand on his friend who looked at him knowingly. Toramar drew his blade and quietly made his way through the woods, moving as quietly as his heavy armor would permit him. The sound came again; crying. Toramar moved more quickly and burst into the clearing near the Ashaba River. 

A human woman, beaten so badly that her eyes were swollen shut, her teeth knocked out, and tied to a tree. Toramar dropped his sword and rushed to her side and let out a gasp. She had not been the one who was crying; it was the infant that lay between her legs, freshly birthed, and by the looks of it, by the sheer force of the mother, who was now dead.

Toramar wiped the blood off the infant and used his belt dagger to cut the umbilical cord and rushed the crying baby to the river where he washed off the blood and fluid from the birthing process and saw immediately, that the child was not human like the woman tied against the tree. It was a half-orc. Toramar did not even hesitate; he immediately tore off his cloak and wrapped the infant and rushed back to his friends side after picking up his sword.

We need to get this infant back to the Church, he urged his friend to stand.

It looks like an orc, Garen raised an eye brow as he sheathed his own sword after putting the armor pieces back onto his arm.

Half-orc, Toramar corrected.

The mother? Garen asked.

She did not survive, Toramar led his friend back to the woman. This must be Jana Springstorm, he concluded; shed been a part of a caravan that had been attacked almost a year ago and vanished in this very area. Due to the severe beating and torture she suffered at the hands of the orcs, identifying her would be extremely difficult. Garen began cutting her free and placed her body over his shoulder. She was easy to carry as she was emaciated from lack of being fed. 

We will pray for her, Toramar nodded, and ensure she is given a proper burial at the Hall of Heroes.

What about the child? Garen asked as they made their way back to their horses at the edge of the forest. 

Toramar looked down at the child then back at his friend, I will ask the Church to bless the child and cleanse him of the evil of the orc blood and I will raise him.

You? Garen paused, shocked.

Its the least I could do for her, Toramar nodded to the woman slung over Garens shoulder. She may not have wanted this child, but it is a part of her. We were not able to save her in this life, but if we can save this child, we might just be able to find our own redemption for failing her.


The Church blessed the child; but echoed the same concern Garen had shared, but it did nothing to sway Toramars decision. Toramar named the child, Dandir, who had been an old folklore hero with a monstrous appearance and fought against the odds to earn the trust of the people, despite how he looked outwardly.

Toramar taught Dandir to fight and defend himself starting at the age of ten. Toramars wife, though uneasy when Dandir was first brought to their house, soon embraced the infant. With a heart of pure gold and full of nothing but love, Neena, was someone who might fight against an idea, but nearly a minute later would be in love. Itd been one of the Neenas strongest traits that initially drew Toramar to her. She had taken in homeless children, dogs, and cats and tended to them. Dandir was just another homeless soul in need of a home and love.

Toramar taught Dandir to temper his inner fury that boiled in his orcish bloodline and find his center and peace when overcome by the rage. He learned to respect and love those that deserved it and always extended his hand to those in need, giving up his own food and clothing at times, to a homeless woman or child in the streets. Toramars other children simply embraced him because in their family they were never taught hate; and that carried over into Dandir who looked at everyone the same; whether they were rich or poor, healthy or handicapped, each of them deserved his respect, his love, and his honor.

And now at the age of eighteen, his dream was nearly at hand.

Like his father before him, he sought to enter the ranks of the Purple Dragon Knights; but despite the lack of hatred in his eyes, others still judged him and he knew this.

That meant he had to work twice as hard to earn their trust and respect.

A challenge he wholeheartedly embraced.

Born in hatred, raised in love, Dandir Trueblade would be a Purple Dragon Knight, if it was the last thing he did in this world.

----------


## Tawmis

> Two more as usual good sir.  I hope work becomes less busy, not because of your writing schedule of course.  Because life usually isn't awesome when work is extremely busy.
> 2nd
> Name: Aithe Darante
> Race: Human (Variant)
> Gender: Female
> Class: Cleric
> Background: Port Noble
> Personality: I wish to understand the Arcane, it is such a huge part of my nations life.  I  am  utterly  serene,  even  in  the  face  of  disaster. I  am  always  calm,  no  matter  what  the  situation.  I  never  raise  my  voice  or  let  my  emotions control  me.
> Ideals: Mystra holds the weave together, and the weave holds the world together so both are equally as important as the Toril. Destiny.  Nothing  and  no  one  can  steer  me  away  from  my  higher  calling. Greater  Good.  My  gifts  are  meant  to  be  shared  with  all,  not  used  for  my  own  benefit.
> ...


I enjoyed writing this...
Did something a little different...
Left plenty of mysteries to this one...
Is the Tabaxi just a Tabaxi?
Is there a ploy to the Tabaxi's game?
Had the Tabaxi made noise on purpose in hopes of waking the daughter?
Or is the Tabaxi some celestial being who senses greatness in Aithe?
The island mentioned is not on Forgotten Realms proper; but could easily be explained as being a very small island, and thus not charted properly.
Or it can be changed to an existing island!
As always, would love ANY feedback you have!
Enjoy!
====================================
Ideals: Mystra holds the weave together, and the weave holds the world together so both are equally as important as the Toril. Destiny. Nothing and no one can steer me away from my higher calling. Greater Good. My gifts are meant to be shared with all, not used for my own benefit.
Bonds: Mystra's will is my life, she chose me to not Master the Art, but blessed my soul with the Art and the Power. Mystras calling has made me leave my nation since it came back to Toril, I dont know where my destiny will take me.
Flaws: Shy in public and doe
Notes: Feat: Magic Initiate (Druid). She is adventuring away from her home nation because of what she thinks is a vision from Mystra, not sure if its a real vision or not.


Aithe Darante had spent her nights sitting on the ledge of the patio that over looked the ocean. She wondered if somewhere out there the dark seas of the ocean touched the dimly lit star filled skies. She would ask her father who commanded a fleet of explorers what the men would report to him. Typically he entertained her questions and curiosity; but from time to time, her father Fenryn Darante would fabricate stories of mysterious islands and fantastic beasts.

Aithe Darante spent her days and nights praying to Mystra, goddess of all the magic that flowed through the world. Aithe hoped that she would one day sail to a mysterious island and find the exotic creatures that her father had told her about.

One night, while her father had been up late, discussing political agendas, Aithe crept down the stairs after hearing an unusual sounding voice. Much to her surprise she saw what appeared to be a tall, slender, humanoid cat, with orange fur. She couldnt withhold her gasp and caught the attention of the unusual looking humanoid feline, who was clearly a female. It would seem our discussions have awakened your daughter.

Fenryn flushed with embarrassment. My apologies, Freyathye. It is my daughter. And she is a rather inquisitive child. Allow me a moment to put her to bed.

Aithe could not take her eyes off the feline creature. Freyathye smiled, She seems rather enamored.

Shes never seen a Tabaxi, Aithes father smiled.

Well, we cannot send her off to bed without meeting one then, Freyathye smiled. The Tabaxi approached Aithe, who while initially enchanted by the sight of the Tabaxi, was now gripped with fear when she saw the Tabaxis rippling leg muscles and long claws. Freyathye retracted her claws, My apologies, when I heard a sound I extended my claws. My name is Freyathye.

Aithe extended her hand, Mine is Aithe. Aithe Darante.

The honor, the Tabaxi bowed, is all mine. Perhaps one day we will meet again, little one?

Fenryn rushed Aithe up the stairs and into her room. He looked at her and wanted to say something about interrupting a sensitive meeting; but he realized her interruption had sundered the rapidly building tension and reset everyones mood, so he was, in truth, thankful for the interruption.

Fenryn was able to return to his meeting and discuss the trades with the Tabaxi for the refined ore found exclusively on their island and reach a mutual agreement.

As soon as her father had left her room she quickly crawled out of bed and peered out her window, which over looked the dock. After an hour, the Tabaxi could be seen leaving and as if knowing she were being watched she turned and smiled directly at Aithe who was stunned and quickly dove to the floor, leaving her father who had been happily escorting Freyathye back to her ship, looking over his shoulder and wondering why the Tabaxi had been smiling.

Aithe opened her hand and stared at the note that the Tabaxi had passed her in their brief handshake.

Watch the Heavens; see the stars;
  The gods with their all seeing eyes;
  We shall meet again; for I am never far;
  The truth to who I am, you will realize.

Itd been an odd note to be sure. How had the Tabaxi known that she would meet her? Or was there some other meaning? Aithe folded the note and kept it in her pocket. As the days followed, she continued to try and analyze the note and determine its meaning, all the while keeping her eyes gazing at the stars every night.

By the age of twelve, during one of her classes, one of her friends had been pushed down by a bully and smacked her head against the wall. When Aithe rushed to her friends side, inexplicably, Aithes hands began to glow and the wound on her friends head seemed to mend itself. It was that moment something else changed in her. She found an inner peace that shed never felt before. This kept her calm in the face of danger; for example when her fathers docks caught fire; she had walked out there, calmly as if guided by some holy presence, and directed the people who needed help how to get away, while issuing commands in an effective manner when it came to putting out the fires.

The birth of this new inner peace made her slightly detached from her family as she began to reach out to strangers to help them. The sick, the homeless, she wanted to help them all. Despite her inner desire to help everyone she came in contact with, the peace she felt and how she felt cut off from others had made me shy, and sometimes awkward in public. One night while sitting in the garden by herself, arms at her side, legs crisscrossed, she closed her eyes and sought answers as to why she had felt so changed. When she opened her eyes thered been a small rose that had grown in front of her. She thought for a moment the rose had symbolized something; but soon realized there was a rabbit lying peacefully next to her. Somehow her peace had made a small connection to the balance of nature as well.

She returned to her room and began to pack some of her belongings away.

Her father, now older, entered the room to ask where she was going.

Aithe turned and faced her father, Truth be told I do not know. Something in me has changed. I can do things I never thought possible. I had always wanted to shape and use magic like the wizards Id seen; but my power, she looked at her hands, does not require a spell book. She smiled at her father, Mystra has heard my endless prayers; but rather than make me a wizard she has turned me into one of her priests. Perhaps someone in a major city can help me.

Just tell me where you want to go, her father pleaded, and you can use one of my ships to have you taken there. I have connections everywhere.

Aithe shook her head, Thats just it, I dont know where I am going. I will let fate decide, she smiled, and at that moment opened her old dresser and saw a crumpled, aged, yellow note. She opened it and read the poem that the Tabaxi had given her so many years ago.

Where does Freythe live? Aithe suddenly perked up.

On the jungle island of Festhwill, her father replied. But I cant let you go there. Its dangerous.

Ill be fine, she smiled. Mystra guides me.

----------


## Ghghj2

I have a rough idea for a lizard folk scout rogue and any suggestions on his character, backstory, motivations for adventuring, connections, etc. would be appreciated.

Sludge is a black, green spotted lizardfolk. His egg was stolen from his tribe and sold to a noble who thought it was at least a pseudodragon, and filled whit rage, tried to vent it out on him, only to get half of his hand bitten off. When the guards rushed in, sludge scurried to an exit, ending up in the city sewers. While time passed, he grew up watching the manners of the people up there, learning about their ways. While still being hunted by the noble, sludge managed to survive in the underground, and eventually found out about the thieves that also lurked bellow, managing to live among them. One thing that really picked his interest was coin. Not its value or significance, but its shape and glimmer and the sound a bunch of them make together.

----------


## Tawmis

> I have a rough idea for a lizard folk scout rogue and any suggestions on his character, backstory, motivations for adventuring, connections, etc. would be appreciated.
> 
> Sludge is a black, green spotted lizardfolk. His egg was stolen from his tribe and sold to a noble who thought it was at least a pseudodragon, and filled whit rage, tried to vent it out on him, only to get half of his hand bitten off. When the guards rushed in, sludge scurried to an exit, ending up in the city sewers. While time passed, he grew up watching the manners of the people up there, learning about their ways. While still being hunted by the noble, sludge managed to survive in the underground, and eventually found out about the thieves that also lurked bellow, managing to live among them. One thing that really picked his interest was coin. Not its value or significance, but its shape and glimmer and the sound a bunch of them make together.


Sure! I am doing those I've never done background stories for first, over others who I've done and returned to the thread (which is flattering! Means I am doing something right - or in this case is that "doing something 'write'")...!

I will see if I can get to it tonight (I think I've done all the other new-new requests!) If I don't get to it tonight, should be able to get to it Monday (this weekend I will be at a convention).

----------


## Tawmis

> I have a rough idea for a lizard folk scout rogue and any suggestions on his character, backstory, motivations for adventuring, connections, etc. would be appreciated.
> Sludge is a black, green spotted lizardfolk. His egg was stolen from his tribe and sold to a noble who thought it was at least a pseudodragon, and filled whit rage, tried to vent it out on him, only to get half of his hand bitten off. When the guards rushed in, sludge scurried to an exit, ending up in the city sewers. While time passed, he grew up watching the manners of the people up there, learning about their ways. While still being hunted by the noble, sludge managed to survive in the underground, and eventually found out about the thieves that also lurked bellow, managing to live among them. One thing that really picked his interest was coin. Not its value or significance, but its shape and glimmer and the sound a bunch of them make together.


Phew! I may have gotten too into writing this one! I would have probably kept going had my one hour timer I set as a max for writing these hadn't gone off, so I had to wrap it up!
I really enjoyed writing this...
The "poachers" I wrote were fun and came alive in my head...
The Nobleman also was easy to write...!
And then I left a lot of room (for years between his escape from the noble to what he does for the Thieves Guild) open, but explain how he comes to find them.
I'd - as always - love to hear feedback from you (or anyone reading these, really!) - what you liked, hated, loved, whatever! Let me know!
I thrive on the feedback, it helps keep this thread alive, and it bumps it up so that others can see the thread!
Enjoy!
===================================
Deep into the High Moor, a swamp notoriously infested with trolls, two poachers moved as quietly as they possibly could. Each step in the thick mud seemed to be an attempt at the land itself to try and pry their boots from their feet. 

The human, whose hair was plastered to his face due to the humidity turned towards his Tiefling companion. Are you trying to draw the trolls our way?

The Tiefling muttered about the mud and muck, This isnt what I signed up for. The Tiefling had ram like horns that were covered in moss with flies and mosquitos buzzing all around. I dont understand how anything would want to live in a mud hole like this damn swamp.

Because its full of water, the human replied, and the humidity in the air keeps things moist. Fun little fact about trolls, fire is one of the few things they fear because its about the only thing on this world that can harm them.

And thats why you brought me? In case we run into trolls? the Tiefling name Arus Ramsky asked.

The human named Yourn Blightfall shrugged, Youre a Tiefling. Cant your people shoot hellfire from your eyes?

Arus rolled his lavender colored eyes, Do you know anything about Tieflings?

That you shoot Hellfire from your eyes? The human replied questionably.

No, Arus sighed, no. We do not shoot hellfire from our eyes.

Well if we get into trouble with trolls, I suppose we improvise then, he sighed, muttering under his breath that he wasnt certain why something would look like a demon from the pit of Hell without being able to shoot fire from their eyes.

Hearing a commotion both men moved to investigate what had been happening. What they saw were Lizard People  humanoid looking lizards of various scale tones fighting with a small group of trolls.

Yourn tugged on Arus sleeve and pointed emphatically to something on the ground. The Tiefling looked and saw an egg in a nest. Pseudodragon egg!

Arus arched an eyebrow. I am not so certain. I am pretty sure thats a lizard 

But Yourn cut him off. Trust me! Ive seen and sold plenty of pseudodragon eggs! Thats one! I know what they look like!

Similar to how you knew Tieflings shot hellfire from their eyes, Arus sighed.

Just grab the egg! Yourn uttered through clenched teeth.

Me? Why dont you grab the egg? Arus snapped back in a hushed whisper.

Because you have all of that unholy strength, Yourn continued to emphatically point at the egg.

Unholy strength? Where do you get these pieces of Tiefling knowledge, Arus growled. I am not grabbing that egg.

Yourn shook his head and reached over and grabbed the egg. Now come on! Lets get out of here! We can sell this pseudodragon egg to a noble for thousands of gold! We will be set!

Im sure your bar tab at The Last Chance Inn is probably close to a thousand gold, Arus sighed as Yourn stuffed the egg  rather carelessly  into his bag. The two quickly made their escape  both of them losing a boot each to the muds siphoning powers, opting to leave them behind.


Back at Waterdeep, Yourn had arranged to meet with Untar Jorankhan, a noble who had recently taken up residence and known for his exotic tastes.

What is it you bring me today, hunter? Untar asked, his accent thick.

A pseudodragon egg, Yourn smiled; pulling the egg out of his backpack.

It looks like an ostrich egg, Untar replied, unimpressed.

Arus shook his head rolled his eyes.

After explaining how he had climbed some unnamed mountain, up high, above the clouds and plucking this extraordinarily looking plain egg from the nest of a mother pseudodragon (all of which was met with constant sighs from Arus for each additional lie Yourn stacked on to his magnificent story), Untar finally agreed to purchase it for the agreed deal of one thousand gold.

After being paid, Arus approached Yourn as they left Untars home and said, Id like to say its been a pleasure, but its not been. At all. Since Ive known you, actually. With this, he jiggled the pouch of gold in his hand, I am going to cut my losses and go my own way from here on out.

Yourn laughed. Good luck! Youll be crawling back to me, friend!

Please dont call me friend, Arus assured him.

But we are friends! Yourn cheered and pat Arus on the back.

Touch me again and I swear to the darkest gods I will shoot hellfire from my eyes and burn you alive where you stand! Arus growled, his eyes flaring.

I thought you said you couldnt But Yourn knew better than to press it any further and quickly excused himself and headed for The Last Chance Inn.

Arus looked at Untars home and shook his head, whispering, Damn fool.


Itd been two weeks before the egg had hatched; and when it did Untar was disappointed. This pseudodragon doesnt have wings! My daughter will be furious! He reached out to touch the creature to see if the wings were simply tightly pressed against its body, only to have it lunge at him and take a bite at his finger.

He pulled his hand back and looked at the blood it had somehow drawn. I do believe I have been tricked. Guintin, take this foul thing out back and kill it.

How about, a voice said from behind him, I pay you five hundred gold to take it off your hands.

Untar turned, startled to see the Tiefling from several weeks ago. You and your friend swindled me! Told me this thing was a pseudodragon!

Two things, Arus growled. First, that human was not my friend. Second, he is the one who lied and swindled you. Not me. If youd been listening closely to me, I was sighing the entire time that human trash was weaving his fantastic tale. But you were too caught up in his tale to want to hear anything else. Arus threw the bag of five hundred gold on the table. Now that you know youve been swindled, I am willing to give you my half of what was paid to take the creature off of your hands.

Wait! Untar eyed Arus. What are you not telling me? Why are you willing to pay five hundred gold for this beast?

Because I know where it came from and I can take it back home, Arus explained. You were just going to kill it. Now you can let it live and get five hundred gold back. Seems like a winning situation for you.

You dont strike me as the compassionate type, Untar eyed Arus. Theres something youre not telling me, demon.

Im not a demon, Arus growled.

Im afraid I cant take your gold, Untar smiled, believing there was something more to this recently hatched creature. Get the other five hundred of my gold and the beast is yours.

Rest assured that the other five hundred gold you gave that human wastebasket is already gone, Arus retorted. All youre getting is that five hundred gold there.

I think not, Untar whistled and the room filled with the guards. Try anything and these men will run you through. Now run along, find your friend, and get the other five hundred gold and I will consider selling this beast back to you.

Arus growled and left the estate furious. He found Yourn at the Last Chance Inn, passed out in the northern corner. Arus searched him and as he had suspected, not even a copper coin to his name. Arus shook his head and punched Yourn who barely made a sound of acknowledgement.

Arus spent the next few weeks scouting Untars estate; but Untar must have suspected Arus might try to steal the beast as the security nearly tripled from the last time Arus had snuck into the mansion. It had been nearly six months that Arus agreed to an assortment of odd jobs  some of them landing him working with Yourn again, much to his dismay  to earn the other five hundred gold. When he approached the estate he was escorted by heavily armed guards to Untar.

I bring the other five hundred, Arus said, throwing the gold on the table.

Youre too late! howled Untar thrusting his hand forward, revealing that two of his fingers had been severed. The damn beast bit two of my fingers and escaped down a ventilation shaft before my guards could kill it!

Where is it now? Arus asked.

If I knew I wouldnt be so furious! Turns out the blasted thing has eluded my guards who are scouring the city day in and day out in search of any information leading to the capture. And dont think for a moment I was going to capture it to hand it over to you! No! I want it captured so I can cut the beasts fingers off before I kill it. I will keep this five hundred gold to pay for the medical bills that your lies brought upon me!

Arus once again found himself broke  and with Yourns constant lies to blame, yet again.

The beast was in fact, as Arus had believed a lizard person. With velvet black scales, with green spots dotting his entire body, the young lizardman learned to live on the streets, sticking to dark alleyways that most guards he noticed, avoided, and typically came out at night where his dark skin complimented his ability to move in the shadows and steal whatever he needed. He adopted the name Sludge  a word that hed heard the humans call mud and muck, in which he lived in.

By the age of sixteen, Sludges courage continued to grow and he grew braver about going out during the day, and traveling deeper and deeper into the sewers. He had seen signs of life and other humanoid tracks in the mud of the sewers and wondered if it had been the guards or someone else.

He discovered a Thieves Guild that went by the name of The Blackstone Brigade who were interested in Sludges ability to remain nearly undetectable in pure darkness; even against those who could see in low light, Sludges coldblooded reptilian nature made him difficult to spot.

The leader of the guild, a Half-Orc named Burggraw Kattledorn recruited Sludge for some of the lower end jobs to see how good he was before promoting him to some more lucrative tasks.

All the while, just thirty feet above him, Arus continued to look, even to this day for signs of the young beast

----------


## Jaryn

> Ill be fine, she smiled. Mystra guides me.


I really like this one!

----------


## AH0098

> This was fun to write...
> Someone who appears one way but whose heart is another...
> Similar to Nightcrawler, of the X-Men. 
> I really enjoyed writing how he was found and how he came to be into the world...
> And how being raised the way he was... made him blind to hatred and prejudice. If only all the world could be that way, for real...
> As always, I look forward to feedback! What you liked, hated, loved, whatever! I'd love to hear it!
> Enjoy!
> ==============================================
> *Spoiler*
> ...


Awesome!  You definitely brought out the personality of Dandir that I had in my head when the concept came to me.

----------


## AH0098

> I enjoyed writing this...
> Did something a little different...
> Left plenty of mysteries to this one...
> Is the Tabaxi just a Tabaxi?
> Is there a ploy to the Tabaxi's game?
> Had the Tabaxi made noise on purpose in hopes of waking the daughter?
> Or is the Tabaxi some celestial being who senses greatness in Aithe?
> The island mentioned is not on Forgotten Realms proper; but could easily be explained as being a very small island, and thus not charted properly.
> Or it can be changed to an existing island!
> ...


Aithe's story is definitely my favorite one.  Just amazing.



> I really like this one!


The last line was super powerful and definitely encompasses all of her personality.

----------


## AH0098

I will happily return to the back of the que, I look forward to reading all of the histories you've written.
Just one this time.
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Rincain Loyalar
Race: Human (Variant)
Gender: Male
Class: Ranger - Hunter
Background: Folk Hero
Personality: I am calm, quiet and reserved except when it involves orcs. I study everyone, as if I was on the hunt. 
Ideals: Protect the land before the people, those that intend harm on nature aren't worth her respect.  Most people are good, just usually ignorant of what they do.
Bonds: I will protect the people of my valley from the monstrous races, they aren't part of the natural order of things.  I will protect the land from harm.
Flaws: I hate orcs, they destroyed my Hamlet and my family. They are creatures of chaos and destruction.
Notes: His hamlet was overwhelmed by Orcs and was rescued by his uncle who taught him the ways of hunting Orcs.  His hamlet is now a set of ruins in the North Western part of the Dessarin Valley. He has the Alert feat. His uncle taught him how to follow

----------


## Tawmis

> @ Tawmis: Here's one to ponder, when you get around to it.
> 5e FR, and Skullport in DotMM start for Introduction to Campaign.
> Before that - have fun!
> Name: Vippi Padkookkra  Gender: Female (serves Silverstream Ancient Silver Dragon)
> Race Kobold. +2 Dex and -2 Str
> Ht 3'4" * Wt 26 * Eyes: Topaz * Scales: Emerald.
> Str 06 Dex 20 Con 16 Int 10 Wis 14 Cha 12
> ASIs (4) Dungeon Delver (8) Crossbow Expert (10) Skulker
> Background: Survivor: Insight and Survival
> ...


I tied her to your own character's origin *to explain who she was better than.*
There's also references to *this kobold* and *this kobold.*
This one is kind of short and sweet; but because it's tying to a module, I didn't want to take too many liberties with it.
I leave the mystery at the end open to tie to the module, or just be something else entirely!
I will also post this in your thread too!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =====
Have you heard the news? Vippi looked around to ensure others were not listening. Her emerald scales glistened like precious stones as several Kobolds leaned closer to see what she had to say. Turn out, she wiggled her finger, her high pitch voice drawing even more (perhaps intended?) attention towards her. Ol Blezzeltop knows Naknak and Sindear!

Isnt Sindear the one that got herself captured by Drow, or something? Jookar, one of the Kobolds who had not originally been intended to hear the news, spoke up as he couldnt help over hearing Vippis squeaky voice. 

Vippi turned to face Jookar, an old friend of hers who had taken up guarding Silverstreams treasure trove. Silverstream was an ancient Silver Dragon who had taking a liking to the Kobolds who swore loyalty to her after her arrival; her true name was Sruthairgid, but it was nearly impossible to pronounce with the way true Dragons used inflections. 

I hear that Drekekno is going to go after the Drow and try to rescue Sindear, Vippi added, taking a seat on a jagged piece of stone, seeing a crowd gather around her. Drekekno was one of the few and exceptionally rare Dragonwrought; a Kobold, whose bloodline somehow directly ties into that of the Dragonkin  or so thats how Kobolds explain it.

I dont see why Drekekno would risk his life for someone from a different tribe, Puuntar jumped into the conversation. He had one eye (the other lost to a Displacer Beast) and that one eye always seemed to be unfocused on anything in particular.

Because they came to us seeking help, Vippi replied. Apparently a war between Drow and Mind Flayers broke out in their home and spilled into their area of the cavern so they were forced to flee. Sindear was apparently captured by trying to do something heroic and save her ex-partner, who had managed to permanently turn himself invisible. So Drekekno, being the hero that he is, thought that her heroic deeds deem her as someone worth saving!

Didnt you have a thing for Drekekno? Crune, a golden scaled Kobold asked, popping up from around the corner to see this odd crowd that had gathered. Does it bother you hes going to rescue a female? What if they fall in love?

Vippi laughed. Me? Have feelings for Drekekno? The only feelings I have for him is admiration! You know me! I love everyone! If Drekekno ever needed me, he is a dear friend, nothing more  and I would always be there for him if he called on me.

She pulled out a dagger and juggled it in the air. That said, despite the fact that hes a Dragonwrought, I am pretty sure I am better at everything he does! She spun her dagger in the air, caught it by the hilt and threw it across the cavern so it stuck to a small piece of wood. And what I cant beat him in melee with, her hands began to glow, I was also born with magic!

At this, everyone  having heard the same story about how she was better than Drekekno for the fiftieth time  quickly began to disperse.

Wait! Come back! I still havent told you what else Ol Bleezeltop told me! About the passage in the mountain that he found! Come back! But no one came back. Vippi did indeed love everyone; her genuine passion for her people allowed her to be close to everyone; and this allowed her to gather information that she shared with her guild; but sometimes couldnt keep the secrets to herself and told anyone who would listen. She loved a good crowd. She would have made for an excellent bard in a another life.

Fine, she muttered to herself, sliding off the rock. She looked at her dagger and used the arcane magic that burned in her veins to call the dagger back to her. I will go check out whats in the cavern below by myself

----------


## Bundin

I've really enjoyed reading through this topic, pretty much every background made me think "I want to play that character". However, the one I'll be playing has the following characteristics:

Race: Warforged Envoy, integrated thieves' tools, and a pistol embedded into one arm.
Class: Artificer - Battle Smith (UA v3)
Setting: FR, all over the place
Level: 8
No feats, all ASIs into Int, 12 Wis, 8 Cha

He/she/it (don't know if it identifies as malenor female, anything goes) is just joining the party, as my previous character (100% self-centered Yuan-ti lore bard) ran off because he no longer felt the party was an adequate meatshield. The slate is completely clean. The only magic item he currently has is a Cape of the Mountebank, which acts like a personal transporter once/day (refluffed as some sort of backpack-like techno magical contraption, but where did he get it?!). All other fancy stuff is the result of artificer infused items (repeating shot pistol, repulsion shield, goggles of night). He can have one more major uncommon item, which I'd like to mesh with the background. Utility > combat power for that item.

Edit: additions

I've given that some more thought, and while I would like to avoid the "doesn't understand emotions" thing, I do feel that this warforged hasn't interacted with many different people on a personal level, even though it might have seen different parts of the world during service. It has served as an aide to a high ranking magic user, think general's aide / batman (the British soldier-servant version, not the nocturnal wingy flappy one). A mix of bodyguard, butler, fixer and messenger, but also a repository of knowledge. Knowledge about magic, tech, tactics and strategy, all was to be absorbed by this aide, to be analysed and reproduced when asked. It loved that and took to it with gusto, reading and studying when time allowed. *Background: Sage*. The subclass with the artificial mind was a bit too esoteric for me though, after all, soldier/bodyguard first, walking database second. 

* Ideal: Logic* would probably be something that the character would adhere to, with Int 20. Maybe not Spock level logic, but I can see it being no-nonsense, often to the point of *flaw: being unnecessarily blunt*. After all, it's used to having the authority of a high ranking officer backing him up, social niceties aren't a big thing in such a case, and it just doesn't really care about all that. 

Loyalty is also a big thing though, once trust is earned. It might be blunt and stand-offish to strangers, but when push comes to shove, it will stand in harm's way to protect his companions. Alignment wise, lawful neutral, with the code that is to be adhered to being a result of logic, military experience and former job experience. 

The one regret that keeps eating at him, and never leaves the back of his mind: killing an enemy soldier after he surrendered, and covering that up. That soldier might have been a conscript with little choice in the matter. He wants to make up to the soldier's family, but does not know the first thing about that soldie, except what he looked like. 

As for why thieves' tools are integrated, that doesn't really make sense now, I just picked that as 'might come in handy'. I might change that to tinker's tools or something similar, to fit the repair part of the job and stress the multifunctionality of the previous job.

----------


## Great Dragon

> (Vippi) is kind of short and sweet; but because it's tying to a module, I didn't want to take too many liberties with it.
> 
> I leave the mystery at the end open to tie to the module, or just be something else entirely!


Looks great. I'll show my friend and let you know what they think, as well.
I know your buried in requests, so just drop me a PM whenever you get back to doing stuff for already done Characters. Thanks !!

*Spoiler: More?*
Show


If you got more for Vippi, feel free to add that!

Note: There's no direct connection of Vippy to the DotMM (AKA Undermountain) module. So, your free to use most anything that you like for this story.
Also, There's a good chance that Vippy will join the Hunting Xanathar Game, but has not been totally decided yet.

How she gets from the "Silverstream Warren" to Skullport.

Shenanigans while in Skullport.
(In my game, while Xanathar is 'in charge' here, there are a lot of "shadowy" activity going on. I'll see of I can get some more information on who else is Active, and add those when I have time. Sorry)

Vippi traveling from Skullport, through Undermountain; from the Third Level, through the Second level, and finally out of the First level and into the Sewers of Waterdeep. Her main goal here was to find and get into a Drow Vault (successful) not just to get the goodies, but also to both show the Drow that they aren't as special as they think they are, as well as get some items to bring back to her Home to prove just how Awesome she is!!


@Bundin*Tawmis*, our great storyteller, usually doesn't focus on the Game Mechanics of a Character (except maybe for available options the chosen Race and Class/*Level* features give to enhance the Story); but uses the PC's Personality and how they interact with other Characters, instead. (Edited)

And he is light-years beyond anything I can come up with.

I don't think you need any assistance with Mechanics, but I still make the offer to you, and can give it a shot Here for anyone interested.

*Spoiler: Queries*
Show


1) Abilities should already be determined.
With an eight in Cha, it looks like you chose Standard Array?
Or Did you (A) Roll or (B) use Point Buy?

1a) If Standard Array or Point Buy (three options available), then 15 is the highest possible for Int.
4th level ASI = 17. 8th level ASI = 19.

2) Which Background have you chosen for this Warforged? 
You have (integrated) Thieves Tools listed, so three options come to mind:
(A) Criminal/Spy (B) Urchin and (C) Custom.
Did you already have one picked?

2a) To better aid *Tawmis*, have you chosen the Trait/s, Ideal/s (loyalty?), Bond/s, and Flaw/s for your Character?


Hopefully I don't offend, just trying to offer Assistance.

----------


## Bundin

@Great Dragon: no offence taken of course, I'm grateful for any comments and suggestions. I used point buy (15 + race (pick 2x +1 for envoy) + 2x ASI makes 20). I've added some more info to my previous post, as it was rather devoid of info, as you pointed out correctly. Hope it helps :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Aithe's story is definitely my favorite one.  Just amazing.
> The last line was super powerful and definitely encompasses all of her personality.


and




> I really like this one!


Thank you! Sometimes the characters _really_ speak to me, and rather than telling their tale, I am simply chronicling what they're telling me.




> Awesome!  You definitely brought out the personality of Dandir that I had in my head when the concept came to me.


These are the flattering comments I love to hear - when I can take the information provided - and expand on it and still get close to the mark!




> @Bundin
> *Tawmis*, our great storyteller, usually doesn't focus on the Game Mechanics of a Character (except maybe for available options the chosen Race and Class/*Level* features give to enhance the Story); but uses the PC's Personality and how they interact with other Characters, instead. (Edited)
> And he is light-years beyond anything I can come up with.


Hah! To be fair, I never know what nuggets of information I will use based off of what's provided. I typically focus on Race, Class, and Traits (Personality, Flaws, etc., if those are provided) - but sometimes I look at everything, and if it speaks to me to fit it in the story, I will! (Sometimes having more information is better than less! Sometimes I don't know what color a Kobold is a Dragonwrought for!)  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Great Dragon

> (Sometimes having more information is better than less! Sometimes I don't know what color a Kobold is a Dragonwrought for!)


Which was my mess up, for forgetting to include a link to the information on that Character! *And doesn't change the fact that what you came up with was awesome*. 

And that only very minor changes was all that was needed to fit what I had, even without that info; and that the "Original" story was something that I felt could still be used by you in your games, were it not for the fact that you don't usually do such.

And while I haven't been able to go back and read the Thread yet, lots of people have posted saying that they love the way you weave the various Characters together, which causes the "feeling" of a World, instead of just a bunch of seperate Stories.

So, yeah. Light-years beyond me.

(Remember, it's not boasting when you're able to actually do what you are talking about! 😁)

I look forward to reading the stories that you come up with.

I'll return to Lurking, now.

----------


## Tawmis

> Which was my mess up, for forgetting to include a link to the information on that Character!


First, that wasn't a mess up! Welcome to being human! You forgot to put in a link! We're all human. Well, except that guy over there. With the pointed ears. I think he's an Elf. Or one of Spock's people.




> *And doesn't change the fact that what you came up with was awesome*.


Thank you!




> And while I haven't been able to go back and read the Thread yet, lots of people have posted saying that they love the way you weave the various Characters together, which causes the "feeling" of a World, instead of just a bunch of seperate Stories.
> So, yeah. Light-years beyond me.
> (Remember, it's not boasting when you're able to actually do what you are talking about! 😁)
> I look forward to reading the stories that you come up with.
> I'll return to Lurking, now.


Never lurk! Be vocal! And as for being "light years ahead" - well, there's a good chance, I've been writing longer than you are in age (40 years almost, off and on)! So I have a metric ton of writing under my belt, but I can always improve! I have read what other "fanfiction" writers out there dish out and I am blown away by these "unpublished authors." There's always room to grow. And I hope that this little trip down this road writing these helps me grow stronger! The tying in of various people's origins was just another piece of me trying to push myself to make these more than just stand alone backgrounds; but try to make some of them tie in to one another (but still stand alone)! And thus began the birth of the "Tawmis-Verse" as it's been coined here! (I can't remember who coined it first, but I love it!)

----------


## Tawmis

> Race: Warforged Envoy, integrated thieves' tools, and a pistol embedded into one arm.
> Class: Artificer - Battle Smith (UA v3)
> Setting: FR, all over the place
> Level: 8
> No feats, all ASIs into Int, 12 Wis, 8 Cha
> 
> He/she/it (don't know if it identifies as malenor female, anything goes) is just joining the party, as my previous character (100% self-centered Yuan-ti lore bard) ran off because he no longer felt the party was an adequate meatshield. The slate is completely clean. The only magic item he currently has is a Cape of the Mountebank, which acts like a personal transporter once/day (refluffed as some sort of backpack-like techno magical contraption, but where did he get it?!). All other fancy stuff is the result of artificer infused items (repeating shot pistol, repulsion shield, goggles of night). He can have one more major uncommon item, which I'd like to mesh with the background. Utility > combat power for that item.
> 
> I've given that some more thought, and while I would like to avoid the "doesn't understand emotions" thing, I do feel that this warforged hasn't interacted with many different people on a personal level, even though it might have seen different parts of the world during service. It has served as an aide to a high ranking magic user, think general's aide / batman (the British soldier-servant version, not the nocturnal wingy flappy one). A mix of bodyguard, butler, fixer and messenger, but also a repository of knowledge. Knowledge about magic, tech, tactics and strategy, all was to be absorbed by this aide, to be analysed and reproduced when asked. It loved that and took to it with gusto, reading and studying when time allowed. *Background: Sage*. The subclass with the artificial mind was a bit too esoteric for me though, after all, soldier/bodyguard first, walking database second. 
> ...


I took a little of everything you said and tried to explain everything (though I did forget to explain the Cloak! I just realized that now! But that could be a gift from the Wizard memory that's mentioned; which might explain why you have been around so much, by teleporting). I've never DM'ed for or play a Warforged (was never a fan of Ebberon - sp? - so I never got into it). But someone in this thread also had a Warforged character... so I did some research... and dug the concept. Then someone else came along with a Warforged, so that one was easier to write, because I now had an understanding of the character. Both of those pretty much knew where they came from and why they were made... 

So I wanted to take your character on a different ride!
Please give me feedback - whether you like it, love it, hate it!
What works! What doesn't! Let me know!
Enjoy!
=========================================

Shattered; torn asunder is what has been called my memories.

Pieces of my past reveal themselves to me like small fragments in a broken mirror. Not knowing who  or why  I was created; I have walked the face of the world in search of the missing pieces of who I am and why I am.

I am neither alive; nor dead. I am what they call Warforged.

As a part of being a Warforged, a part of my core is defending the land and the people who built me. Only, I am unsure of who that is. My fractured memory has revealed to me haunting clues and pieces of my life before what I have called The Sundering. The order in which these pieces appear are not in any form of timeline. Sometimes its a vision of several dwarves and fighting Duergar, but the next piece is aiding a wizard, another piece is a battlefield on the surface, with the next being collecting the dead in the first vision of the Duergar. 

The pieces I recall 

The Wizard: Power and Master of the Magical Realm. Perhaps he was the one who forged me. Proficient in magic, he is the logical choice who may have created me to defend him from those who would seek out his secrets. He was an older Elf, strangely with white hair and golden colored eyes. He worked tirelessly and uncovering and understanding how magic worked. Perhaps it is he who has also imbued within me this understanding and ability to find magic in all things. I remember a group of Magic Using Zealots by the name of the Hand of the Shadow Council coming after him; and that I stood in there way and fought them. Is that when I lost my memory? If so, why is everything else also fractured?

The Dwarves: Powerful smiths and expert weapon makers. I look at my right hand and see a pistol embedded into my arm. I remember this.

You know what he needs, do ye? one of the dwarves with fiery red hair asked.

Dont tell me ye wanna go with cannons for arms again? Do ye remember how that went last time? He figured his cannons and ripped his arms off, he did! another dwarf, this one younger than the fiery haired one said shaking his head. We cant be affordin to be doin that again, ye know! Especially with them blasted Duergar and the vicious beasts of the dark they be haulin up here to attack us!

There are fragments here; but I recall leading a charge with Dwarves behind me and attack these creatures called Duergar that bare a strong resemblance to their Dwarven cousins. Leading the Dwarves through the Duergars frontlines we confronted something that looked to be a humanoid with a squid like head on its shoulders; and behind it a massive, floating brain, with tendrils connecting into a pit of blood. And this is where that memory ends.

Humans: The War against Orcs. Another fractured memory is me standing amidst a cavalry of Knights, Paladins and Cavaliers. We had chased an portion of the Red Eye Orcs back to their mountain cave where they had retreated and undoubtedly set up a trap for those of us about to follow them in.

Hes alive, one of the Paladins pointed to me, perhaps not born like you and I  but hes capable of emotion. Ive personally seen it in him. This was a Paladin of Helm and his name was Arith Moontide. There is a look of pain and regret in Ariths eyes when he says that.

Hes our best chance, the Cavalier of some Kingdom whose emblem appeared to be a rising sun replied. He may be alive as you say, but hes a construct. If theyve laid out traps, and you know they have, hes the best one to survive it. And should he get damaged we may be able to find a wizard who can piece him back together. If one of us perishes we visit our gods as a consequence.

The Knight winced and placed his hand on Ariths shoulder. I hate to admit it, he added, stroking his long mustache, but Tornar is right.

I cant in good conscious allow this, Arith replied, folding his arms in front of his chest. The view of the world has changed greatly for me; after all Ive lived through. Hes more than just a construct in my eyes.

I turned my head and smiled  or what passed as a smile for a Warforged  and said, There is no need to discuss this further. I will do it.

Readying my pistol arm I charged forward into the cave. I remember seeing a large Red Eye Orc, covered in fur, almost like grizzly bear, and then the memory there ends.

The Thieves  Masters of the Tool. I have another memory where a number of Halflings found me floating in the river, all of my functions turned off. They kept me in the river and pulled me into the city sewers not too far in the cover of night where one of their mages who worked closely with the thieves guild (usually trading services of magic for items the thieves stole for him) and reignited me. When I awoke the thieves had customized me and I had Thieves Tools at the end of my hand.

What have you done? I asked, regaining self-awareness.

Were about to gain entrance to the palace and youre going to be our frontrunner, one of them smiled. Sure, youre not all that stealthy, but someone your size is going to send most of the guards running. And if theres traps  well, youre big and strong  I am sure you will survive them.

That night I went with these halflings thieves who had numerous tunnels to gain entrance to the inside of the castle. As we made our way, the halflings were able to knock out most of the guards with non-lethal poisons. We reached a balcony where suddenly there was a shout and a piercing pain in my back. I spun aggressively to see who had attacked me and my hand with the gun slammed into a young man who lost his balance and toppled over the edge of the keep to his death below.

I heard one of the halflings gasp, He just killed the prince

Shut him down! Shut him down! We need to wipe him so he cant tell who we are and we need to get out of here now!

Darkness.

The Field Of Dreams. There was a field, endless flowers in every direction. It seemed to be much like this thing called Heaven that the Elven Wizards books spoke of.

I stood and looked around and could see I was near a farm. I approached the farmland and found that the farmers had been slain. Brutally killed by what appeared to be Red Eye Orcs, by the sheer brutality of their deaths and the painted symbol of blood on the wall.

I have wandered the world looking for who I am.

I am looking to find my purpose.

And make amends to a King I do not know for the accidental death of his son.

One day, I will find out who I am. Why I was made. And I will pray to the gods, if they even care about the Warforged, and beg them and the King for forgiveness.

One day, I will be complete again.

----------


## Great Dragon

> Never lurk! Be vocal!


I don't have any PCs in desperate need of your skills at this time, and I don't like making posts about random things in a dedicated Thread.

I'm mostly Lurking because I'm not getting very many responses to my Threads or posts in other Threads.

I will, of course, respond to anyone directly addressing me.




> And as for being "light years ahead" - well, there's a good chance, I've been writing longer than you are in age (40 years almost, off and on)!


Nope. I'm over 50.
But, you've been writing longer than I've been Gaming: about 35 years.

*Activates Cloaking Device*

----------


## Bundin

> I took a little of everything you said and tried to explain everything (though I did forget to explain the Cloak! I just realized that now! But that could be a gift from the Wizard memory that's mentioned; which might explain why you have been around so much, by teleporting). I've never DM'ed for or play a Warforged (was never a fan of Ebberon - sp? - so I never got into it). But someone in this thread also had a Warforged character... so I did some research... and dug the concept. Then someone else came along with a Warforged, so that one was easier to write, because I now had an understanding of the character. Both of those pretty much knew where they came from and why they were made... 
> 
> So I wanted to take your character on a different ride!
> Please give me feedback - whether you like it, love it, hate it!
> What works! What doesn't! Let me know!
> Enjoy!


This is excellent material. I really like the fragments, allowing the DM and me to fill in some blanks if it adds to the campaign and character. I'm sure I'll thoroughly enjoy playing a wanderer, that will hopefully find solace in a party that isn't just out to use him for their schemes. Not naive, not weary, but ever searching for his lost past. He might no longer be a studious sage, but knowledge is what drives him forever forward. Did you have a certain time span in mind when writing the fragments?

----------


## OfficialGott

> This was a lot of fun to write...
> The idea of a failed experiment idea is what I worked with...
> And just spun it up a little...
> You left it open as to which Pact of the Chain...
> So I went with "The Great Old One" on Page 109 of PHB.
> I mixed in how the Sheppard's Crook is yours... and why you'd have a flying dog...!
> This was very fun, and very easy to write.
> I even slid in a Kenny Rogers reference (a nod to my late father who loved Kenny Rogers!)
> As always, please give feedback - what you liked, loved, hated, what works, what doesn't!
> ...


Thank you. Glad to see that you enjoyed it. I had fun with my character, too. 
Although, the personality of your farmer was totally different from my character, I still enjoyed reading and how everything fit. Especially the environmental/climate element as the reason for trouble - being an environmental scientist, that really hit the mark :)
Just one small detail: the warlock patron would be the Hexblade one. Although, that could easily be explained by Thyordin's involvement, too.

----------


## Tawmis

> I don't have any PCs in desperate need of your skills at this time, and I don't like making posts about random things in a dedicated Thread.
> I'm mostly Lurking because I'm not getting very many responses to my Threads or posts in other Threads.
> I will, of course, respond to anyone directly addressing me.


You should make a "Build A Character" thread where you help people with that stuff. Or title it that so it's more clear. And having it in the Roleplaying thread may have people miss it (rather than the 5e, where people might be looking to have character help).




> This is excellent material. I really like the fragments, allowing the DM and me to fill in some blanks if it adds to the campaign and character. I'm sure I'll thoroughly enjoy playing a wanderer, that will hopefully find solace in a party that isn't just out to use him for their schemes. Not naive, not weary, but ever searching for his lost past. He might no longer be a studious sage, but knowledge is what drives him forever forward. Did you have a certain time span in mind when writing the fragments?


I forgot to say - I loved the idea of your Warforged has an INT of 20, but has a shattered memory. So that odd twist of being exceptionally smart, but not having a consistent memory.
As for the time spans of the memory gaps; I figure Warforge don't really "age" so I left it wide open for you and your DM to have fun with it.




> Thank you. Glad to see that you enjoyed it. I had fun with my character, too. 
> Although, the personality of your farmer was totally different from my character, I still enjoyed reading and how everything fit. Especially the environmental/climate element as the reason for trouble - being an environmental scientist, that really hit the mark :)
> Just one small detail: the warlock patron would be the Hexblade one. Although, that could easily be explained by Thyordin's involvement, too.


Yes! Sorry, I should have been more clear that Thyordin's involvement was the hand of what allows your character to be a hexblade!

----------


## Bundin

> I forgot to say - I loved the idea of your Warforged has an INT of 20, but has a shattered memory. So that odd twist of being exceptionally smart, but not having a consistent memory.
> As for the time spans of the memory gaps; I figure Warforge don't really "age" so I left it wide open for you and your DM to have fun with it.


Indeed, I'll have a chat with the DM to decide on the time span, whatever meshes best with his plans for us. Now onwards to finding himself! And to think up where the Iron Defender comes from... If you have a final fragment that explains that, I'm all ears! The shape it takes is still up for grabs, anything four-legged medium goes :) If you're busy writing up for others, also great though!

But really, I love it. Especially the fact that it's all snippets makes it so much different from anything I've played before.

----------


## Great Dragon

> You should make a "Build A Character" thread where you help people with that stuff. Or title it that so it's more clear. And having it in the Roleplaying thread may have people miss it (rather than the 5e, where people might be looking to have character help).


Well, I did create *Character Development* for that purpose.
Edit - new attempt. Build A Character

I placed it in Roleplaying because I was offering more then just D&D.

I did get one customer, who seems happy with my suggestions.
But, it seems that you are correct that the thread may be getting overlooked.
Thanks for posting Vippy !!!

From what I can tell from those posting requests for your skills at backstories, they aren't really needing any aid in actually making their PCs (and I only put in a friendly reminder to include some more details)

Do you really think I should put in a related Thread in here (5e)?
And maybe let the the above one die?

(Reposting for being in Line.)



> .
> 
> *Spoiler: 5e D&D Noble NPC*
> Show
> 
> 
> Name: Emza Fiendreaper.
> 
> Female. Variant Human Alert Feat.
> ...

----------


## Tawmis

> Well, I did create Character Development for that purpose.
> I placed it in Roleplaying because I was offering more then just D&D.
> I did get one customer, who seems happy with my suggestions.
> But, it seems that you are correct that the thread may be getting overlooked.
> Thanks for posting Vippy !!!
> From what I can tell from those posting requests for your skills at backstories, they aren't really needing any aid in actually making their PCs (and I only put in a friendly reminder to include some more details)
> Do you really think I should put in a related Thread in here (5e)?
> And maybe let the the above one die?


I think it may be being overlooked, because the popularity of 5e - and when I think of the Roleplaying forum; I think about people looking for help how to roleplay a specific character, rather than character builds. (That's how my brain thinks of it, anyway!)

And I will add your character to the list!




> Indeed, I'll have a chat with the DM to decide on the time span, whatever meshes best with his plans for us. Now onwards to finding himself! And to think up where the Iron Defender comes from... If you have a final fragment that explains that, I'm all ears! The shape it takes is still up for grabs, anything four-legged medium goes :) If you're busy writing up for others, also great though! But really, I love it. Especially the fact that it's all snippets makes it so much different from anything I've played before.


When I was writing it - my first thought was Bear. Because being a Battle Master having something like a Bear seemed most logical.
I was think (when I was writing it) that it would have come along during your time with the Dwarves (to help against said animals I mentioned the Duergar were using).
But I didn't want to assume what animal you might want. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Got a bit of a doozy for you.
> This is the one I've tried my best to flesh out on my own, but I'd still love your spin on it.
> Shui Leigong, Human from the far-off land of Kara-Tur. Chosen at birth by the destroyer-storm-God Talos to be his servant on earth, he is a Storm Sorcerer/Paladin multiclass. He was born as a potential heir to the Jade Throne, and has been sent out, along with all of the other potential heirs to bring back "something of value" to prove that he'd be an acceptable Emperor. He's gone to Faerun, with three retainers; his personal majordomo, an Emperor's scribe to record his findings, and a cartographer to map the unfamiliar lands. 
> He misses his home dearly, and he attempts to learn what is needed to become Emperor, find something "valuable" to bring back, and serve his God faithfully - with the mindset of "If I'm an avatar of destruction, surely there are always things that need to be destroyed."
> Think you can work with this amount of restrictions, mon amie?


And... finally... challenge accepted!
Was a busy (insane?) week at work last week...
Then I decided to do new folks before repeat folks...
Then I had to do a crash course in Network + Certificates (just barely failed, sigh)...
And now I am writing because my brain needs to think about something other than creating Subnets and knowing what port FTP, SSH, and every other protocol you can - and can't imagine - uses!
I took the opportunity to tie your origin into another *one over here.* Simply because the region and... what I mention below... seems to tie it all together nicely.
This one, I feel was SIGNIFICANTLY easier than your previous requests...
This one at least operated out of D&D (not 5e, but still, D&D rather than MTG)...
So that made the familiarity of it much easier...
Anyway - hopefully that means I got close to the mark!
As always - tell me your thoughts - what you liked, hated, loved, whatever! Tell me!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==
Kara-Tor; the great Eastern Human expanse! At one time considered one most rapidly expanding kingdoms to the Far East whose government was composed of eight ministries: State, War, Magic, Faith, Sea, Agriculture, Public Works and State Security.(1) The current Emperor, a wiser, older human by the name of Kanja Nochie now sat on the throne. Rather than the militant behavior like previous Emperors before him, Kanja enjoyed the idea of peace and tranquility; and more so the expanse on knowledge. 

Devastating attacks from a Tuigan Horde invasion decimated the northwestern providences, forcing refuges to flee westward across the Golden Way Trade towards the Unapproachable East, settling in the Thesk region. (1)

Kanja believed that war begot war, and sought instead to make peace with the warring tribes, hoping to find peaceful settlements as to why they were attacking and what could be done to resolve the issues. For the most part, Kanjas plan worked beautifully; but there were those who felt disgraced by Kanjas army, and the only way to redeem themselves was to kill them or to die honorably trying. Applying the forces of the Wu Jen, which the previous emperor Kai Tso Shou Chin had also used, Kanja hoped that they infinite wisdom could convince those who refused to find peace to see the error of their ways.

The Sensō Clan had been particularly resistant to Kanjas peace offerings, once sending back the severed head of one of his most trusted Wu Jens, hoping to instigate a war with him. Instead, Kanja gave his most trusted friend and confidant, Watashi Noyūjin a funeral ceremony like no other; and buried him in a massive tomb, guarded by a golden dragon, the highest honor any can hope to obtain.

Realizing that Kanja would not go so easily to war, the Sensō Clan demanded something of great value; something that they knew Kanja did not have in his possession; something so great, so magnificent, so unique that it would be the only thing to settle the Honor Dispute.

Kanja gathered his most trusted individuals and explained that since he had no son, each of them was being considered for the throne. However, to earn the Jade Throne, the person must undergo a critical mission to satisfy the The Sensō Clans demands of this wondrous unique item that would settle whatever transgression that caused an Honor Dispute that Onak Sensō, leader of the Sensō Clan, had in his mind that had happened.

Shui Leigong, one of the humans whom Kanja had selected was prophesied to be reborn as the Avatar of Talos, the Storm God of Destruction. On the day of Shui Leigongs birth a small island with a small population of people called Dansā was wiped from the map by a raging storm that triggered Earth shattering effects, triggering a massive tsunami that washed away most of the islands existence. This had been one of the steps to the prophecy; that a chosen child will be born with such power that it will trigger a massive storm bringing destruction. 

Shui grew up worshiping Talos, knowing he would become the avatar and discovered, aside from the holy magic bestowed upon his god, he seemed to be able to naturally shape and manipulate the magical air around him, which further led to the idea that Shui was indeed the Avatar of Talos; and that the innate ability to shape magic was tied to the blood of Talos that coursed through his veins.

Kanja had told the other potential heirs to seek something great to settle Onak Sensō debt; but before Shui could leave, Kanja pulled him aside and explained something else.

I need all of you to return, but especially you, young one, the old Kanja said, his dark brown eyes now a light grey, as blindness had begun to settle in.

All of these great things will not be given to Onak Sensō, but rather to Talos so that Talos can see the great gifts we give him and strike down Onak Sensō once and for all from this world, and kill him, and his descendants, so that no other will bring harm through the eyes of revenge!

That had been nearly five years ago. Now Shui was now wandering Faerûn in search of something? He traveled with three trusted companions; his majordomo, who was an elderly man, blind in one eye (though Shui believed it was both) named Dai Dōmo, as well as Kanjas own personal scribe (none too pleased with leaving the safety of the Palace) named Sukuraibu, and the (overly talkative) Chizu Seisaku-sha, who was a cartographer.

Like Sukuraibu, Shui missed home (though he simply missed the familiarity, the customs, his family, his friends), while Sukuraibu on the other hand missed it because it was safe; and the things theyd encountered in Faerûn were things unlike Kara-Tor. Also many people of Faerûn were  uncivilized in how they behaved; very little self-control among the humans.


1. This information was taken directly from https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Kara-Tur (and just abbreviated/slightly rewritten - just wanted to give credit where credit is due).

----------


## Tawmis

> Well, since you ask, why not do one of my old oneshot characters?
> Name: Shidiri (Female)
> Race: Tiefling
> Class: Thief
> Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
> Background: Criminal -or- Charlatan
> Since she was created for a short campaign, she never had her own solid backstory. She's a spitfire archetype, and prefers intimidation rolls over persuasion. She's loyal to herself, but will assist other downtrodden tieflings. She also despises the aristocrats.
> [I did use her again in another short campaign where a friend played a tiefling warlock (male). We made them siblings, abandoned at the church orphanage run by a friendly old priest. The priest tried to turn them toward religion, but failed to protect them from the local denizens, so instead they turned to the dark arts and a life of crime.]
> You can use that snippet as a cornerstone, or create something completely new and different! (I encourage you to make something new and exciting!)


This one is next - just wanted to ask - do you remember the other person's character (who would have been your brother in the game)? In the event I go that route?

----------


## Falcos

Ah, Shui! Thank you very much. I do have to point out that he is a 5e character entirely, but I'm very glad to have some more concrete details for him.

Wonderful, friend! Kudos! Thanks!

----------


## Tawmis

> Ah, Shui! Thank you very much. I do have to point out that he is a 5e character entirely, but I'm very glad to have some more concrete details for him.
> Wonderful, friend! Kudos! Thanks!


Ah! I made mention of Wu Jens and such, which are not yet in 5e, I believe! (Well perhaps in some form of fan creation or UA?)
But glad I was able to at least deliver this one closer to the mark!

----------


## Falcos

The flavour I've read is that Wu Jens are just the name for Wizards in Kara-Tur, but I don't recall where I read this. Regardless, thank you very kindly!

----------


## Great Dragon

@Falcos:
Without going and getting the old Books, this is what I can recall about Wujen.

Kara tur is 2e, IiRC, so maybe here is where they first appeared?

While compairing the Wujen to a Wizard isn't completely wrong, Wujen are more Elemental-based (the basic four usually don't change, with a fifth Element added: but this last one can change depending on source: Wood, Metal, or Void)
Almost like the *Elemental Specialist Wizards* of 3x D&D.

Wujen can also do a bit of *Spirit Talking* (usually still Elemental based) with the various local Spirits (Mountain, Forest, Swamp, etc); so some people view these casters as a type of Shaman.

What set the Wujen apart from other casters, is their need to creat "Agreements" with powerful (Elemental) Spirits to gain access to higher level spells, which can get very interesting when combined. Failure to abide by the agreement causes the Wujen to lose access to (At least some of) thier spells, but this is usually very DM dependant.

Some examples include:

Only being able to bath on a certain day.
Like "Every Tuesday" or "the second day of the third week of the month" (may include not being able to get soaking wet, from Rain or even falling into a river)

Must always face (Compass Direction) while eating.

Must always wear (type) and/or (color) clothing.
******************
Can be lots of fun!

----------


## Falcos

@Great Dragon:

I love Wu Jen, I considered it my "main" class in 3.5. (I requested a Wu Jen story earlier this in thread, in fact!)


I was saying that they're considered Wizards in a 5e context, but I do not recall where I read this information so may be incorrect.

----------


## Tawmis

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=371




> Amazing! The guild setting and Sludge's finding them was great! The poacher's story, specially Arus, was fantastic, it made me curious about his past as well. But as for Sludge's motivation for adventuring, it was because of the jobs the guild gave him? it's nice if so, because it leaves many hooks, but why would he stick with the party? Maybe some arrangement of sorts for help on his job or a greater offer? I know some of this is up to the dm and players, but overall it was a great job! Thanks a lot!


Well, I left it open to interpretation. 

Has the current guild leader, the Half-Orc named Burggraw Kattledorn sent him out to find something that they've heard about? Thieves Guild tend to rely heavily on information.
Or has Sludge gone out to explore to one day find a way to take down Burggraw Kattledorn? Or is he out in the world just to learn more? Improve his abilities?
See the world he's never known? Find his family?

I wanted to leave that wide open.

----------


## Great Dragon

> I was saying that they're considered Wizards in a 5e context, but I do not recall where I read this information so may be incorrect.


Actually, IiRC, they put the Wu Jen in with the UA *Mystic* (Psionics) - at least at first. 
It's been awhile since I read that, and I haven't checked for Psionic updates in awhile.

----------


## Avista

> This one is next - just wanted to ask - do you remember the other person's character (who would have been your brother in the game)? In the event I go that route?


I do. It was a tiefling warlock, named Vedras. He was played as a dark and brooding character who put up with the crazy shenanigans of the party. If I recall, the alignment was true neutral.

----------


## Tawmis

> Well, since you ask, why not do one of my old oneshot characters?
> Name: Shidiri (Female)
> Race: Tiefling
> Class: Thief
> Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
> Background: Criminal -or- Charlatan
> Since she was created for a short campaign, she never had her own solid backstory. She's a spitfire archetype, and prefers intimidation rolls over persuasion. She's loyal to herself, but will assist other downtrodden tieflings. She also despises the aristocrats.
> [I did use her again in another short campaign where a friend played a tiefling warlock (male). We made them siblings, abandoned at the church orphanage run by a friendly old priest. The priest tried to turn them toward religion, but failed to protect them from the local denizens, so instead they turned to the dark arts and a life of crime.]
> You can use that snippet as a cornerstone, or create something completely new and different! (I encourage you to make something new and exciting!)
> EDIT: It was a tiefling warlock, named Vedras. He was played as a dark and brooding character who put up with the crazy shenanigans of the party. If I recall, the alignment was true neutral.


I stuck with the Religious guy trying to turn you to religion... Because, it just so happens that it was easy to tie into another origin.
I had written *Barakas'* backstory as a part of a new religious group in the Southern Ward. And later tied *Erintor's* background to the same event. So it was very easy to tie your character's background to the same event and make it fit seamlessly! 

Because it tied into another event, it wrote itself - there's some development of your character... but more so about the Church and the "opposing" Church (The Pillars of Light). But it all helps build up what your character lived as a life, and the change in the end (where you mentioned she relied more on intimidation and why she ended up on that path).

As always, I'd love to hear feedback! What you liked, hated, loved, whatever you want to share - I want to hear it! It helps me, and it helps keep the thread alive!

Until then - enjoy!

========================
Abandonment.

Its been a scar in my life that I hide, like a cut on the wrist that runs so deep; you wear long sleeves to hide it.

My brother, Vedras, and I were left on the steps of a rundown Church by our parents, whose names we never got to know. The Church whose footsteps we were left on was the Church of Mythia, a Church in the Southern Ward of Waterdeep which worships a Marilith  a female demon, with six arms, and a serpentine body, notoriously known for being evil  but claimed Mythia was different. Despite her outward appearance, she was a demon, cast out from the Planes of Hell, because of her compassion for the Lost Souls.

As you can imagine, the Church of Mythia attracted the attention of a lot of Tieflings who could relate to her. The outward appearance of a demon who was not as evil as the rest of the world might perceive them to be.

The Church of Mythia was led by a human, also an outcast, named Okil Northman, who genuinely believed in Mythia and her desire to unite lost souls under one banner and give them the family they were often deprived of.

However, the Church of Mythia wasnt without their enemies. The Pillar of Light was a religious organization in the Southern Ward of Waterdeep as well, mostly composed of humans and half-elves who still believed there was hope for them to escape the clutches of poverty that the Southern Ward had ensnared us all in. The Pillar of Light was composed of followers not of just one god; but several different ones. Some were common gods, such as Torm, but others seemed to be made up by members of the Pillar of Light, such as Sadensa, the Goddess of the Eternal Light. The members of the Pillar of Light all believed that their chosen gods and goddesses gathered around every full moon to shine a light on the world and show them where evil resided.

Naturally, every full moon, the Pillar of Light was outside of the Church of Mythia, chanting how we were all devils and demons, and those who were not Tieflings were being beguiled by the darkness. Okil Northman, who led the Church of Mythia, always told us to ignore their ignorance and pray that their gods forgive them for the hatred spewing in their hearts and souls.

Ignoring the members of the Pillars of Light during Church is one thing; but when its day time, and youre out trying to buy food and supplies, and the merchants are members of the Pillars of Light, and despite their poverty level, still refuse to sell to myself and my brother because were demons in their eyes, it can become significantly more difficult to try and survive in the Southern Ward. This is why Okil would ask his fellow Church members to go about and earn as honest as a living as possible and give the coin to him so he could go out and make the purchases.

He knew when he said earn as honest as a living as possible that because the majority of us were either Tieflings or Half Orcs, that it meant sometimes lightening a purse of an innocent person or two; but he never wanted to know how we can across the coin.

Years of growing up with other members of the Church of Mythia, I was taught how to move quietly and how to steal. My brother, they said, was a Chosen One because his connection with Mythia granted him special magical abilities, meaning that Mythia saw great promise in him. 

One day, Fate would change everything. During the eighteenth celebration of Barakas day of birth, there was a celebration that was held for those who were a part of the Church of Mythia that acknowledged that they were adults. The Pillar of Light had caught word that there would be a special celebration and it just so happened to fall on a full moon; something that sent the overly zealous religious group into overdrive that they were being given a sign to stop the celebration.

What started out as the standard chanting of devils and demons, rapidly began to escalate as more of the protestors began to shout more and more violent suggestions. Thats when the first torch hit the Church and the run down Church that was mostly dry wood barely held together caught fire. Okil tried to keep everyone calm, but Baraka and a Half-Elf named Erintor Greenhaven, both seemed to undergo a change and chaos erupted. We were forced to fight the Pillars of Light members, with Okil shouting commands to defend ourselves, but not to kill. He was right, of course, because if we killed anyone from the Pillars of Light, itd only add fuel to the idea that we were swayed by a demon.

By the time the night was over, the Pillar of Light members fled, carrying away their wounded, and we had successfully driven them away without killing any of them, but the Church was nothing more than crackling red embers.

Thats when my brother and I thanked Okil Northman for all of the years of shelter, but we knew we could not stay. The racial tension was too much. There had to be more out there in the world.

Okils words as we left were haunting. Your parents may have abandoned you on our front door, but we have never abandoned you. Nor will we ever. May the many arms and blades of Mythia forever protect you.

My name is Shidiri, and along with my brother, Vedras, we are out to see what the world offers. I have spent years of my life in the shadows. I am ready to step into the light and take whats mine.

----------


## Tawmis

> I will happily return to the back of the que, I look forward to reading all of the histories you've written.
> Just one this time.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Name: Rincain Loyalar
> Race: Human (Variant)
> Gender: Male
> ...


I believe this one is next!

----------


## AH0098

> I believe this one is next!


I am glad everything is well.  With you not writing a lot the past week I figured you got busy.  I hope all is well with work and the home life.

----------


## Tawmis

> I am glad everything is well.  With you not writing a lot the past week I figured you got busy.  I hope all is well with work and the home life.


Busy is an understatement!
Last week I had a Network + Cert test thrown at me (need 720 out of 900 to pass, I landed on a 700! Boo!)
It was also our "Review" week (and people submit reviews to you to write about them; I had 30 people to write about, plus my own self review; and self reviews are VERY long and VERY detailed to "justify" your standings).
Then, sprung a big video I was doing for a friend (where her husband and I did an 80's Rock Infomercial in her honor; with he and I jamming out to songs that meant something to her; or related to her from us in some way). It was an epic procedure to film (without her knowing what we were doing), then editing it all together took a large part of my time; then creating it for a Blu-Ray with chapters and all of that... I went all out.
Then Monday, Jury Duty which extended to today (Tuesday)...
I've been behind the 8ball for like three weeks now, it feels like!
But that said, I do believe the one for you is the last one submitted to this thread. After that, I will be all caught up, and a bit sad about that!
If you repeat requesters want to throw down some more, by all means, please do!

----------


## Great Dragon

> Busy is an understatement!
> 
> But that said, I do believe the one for you is the last one submitted to this thread. After that, I will be all caught up, and a bit sad about that!
> If you repeat requesters want to throw down some more, by all means, please do!


I seem to have gotten lost in the crowd.
Gotta love when RL drops (metaphorical) Rocks From Sky !!

More for Vippi ?


Noble NPC

----------


## Tawmis

> I seem to have gotten lost in the crowd.
> Gotta love when RL drops (metaphorical) Rocks From Sky !!
> More for Vippi ?
> Noble NPC


I remember Vippi (more), along with a few rewrites I want to do...
The notable NPC I did miss. I will get that added.

----------


## ~Soul

any about clerics?

----------


## Avista

Aw yes, thanks! I'm glad to see you managed to incorporate my friend's old character in there! I've never played a waterdeep campaign before, so I haven't read up on the lore of it either. But I love it!

----------


## Tawmis

> any about clerics?


I have over 70 backgrounds... To be honest, I can't remember if I've done any for clerics yet! But bring it, if you have it!
Tell me: Character Name (if you have it), gender, Race, Class, and any other extra details you want to add, I will try to mix in!




> Aw yes, thanks! I'm glad to see you managed to incorporate my friend's old character in there! I've never played a waterdeep campaign before, so I haven't read up on the lore of it either. But I love it!


Waterdeep is one of the major cities of Forgotten Realms (perhaps the most major city? Only other that could probably compare is Neverwinter).
Since 5e is, at it's core, essentially Forgotten Realms, unless specified otherwise, that's where I generally set these backgrounds.

----------


## ~Soul

> I have over 70 backgrounds... To be honest, I can't remember if I've done any for clerics yet! But bring it, if you have it!
> Tell me: Character Name (if you have it), gender, Race, Class, and any other extra details you want to add, I will try to mix in!


Thanks! Soon im gonna play in Curse of Strahd. Im going to roleplay a hill dwarf, male, cleric, domain of life. I would appreciate you any idea

----------


## Tawmis

> Thanks! Soon im gonna play in Curse of Strahd. Im going to roleplay a hill dwarf, male, cleric, domain of life. I would appreciate you any idea


Excellent! Have you already got a name in mind for the character? If not, I will throw one in that you can, of course, change to fit what suits your needs!

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Rincain Loyalar
> Race: Human (Variant)
> Gender: Male
> Class: Ranger - Hunter
> Background: Folk Hero
> Personality: I am calm, quiet and reserved except when it involves orcs. I study everyone, as if I was on the hunt. 
> Ideals: Protect the land before the people, those that intend harm on nature aren't worth her respect.  Most people are good, just usually ignorant of what they do.
> Bonds: I will protect the people of my valley from the monstrous races, they aren't part of the natural order of things.  I will protect the land from harm.
> Flaws: I hate orcs, they destroyed my Hamlet and my family. They are creatures of chaos and destruction.
> Notes: His hamlet was overwhelmed by Orcs and was rescued by his uncle who taught him the ways of hunting Orcs.  His hamlet is now a set of ruins in the North Western part of the Dessarin Valley. He has the Alert feat. His uncle taught him how to follow


I enjoyed writing this one... and going really dark with his emotional state... and by the end, hopefully explaining why he is the way he is...
As always, I welcome feedback! Good? Bad? All right? Loved it? Liked it? Hated it? Not what you imagined/wanted?
Let me know!
Enjoy!
=================================================

Tradeton: It wasnt much, but it was home.

Now the hamlet I once called home is a skeleton on the barren plot of land where echoes of my childhood reside. Charred remains of broken homes still send flecks of ash across the valley like falling tears. Just outside the small hamlet, a graveyard full of unmarked graves, because some of the bodies were so horribly mutilated or burned that we could not identify them. Children. Women. Men. Young. Old. Elderly. These Orcs  the Red Eye Orcs  did not care who they cut down. They werent looking for anything specific. We were not hiding some great or some world shattering secret. The reason for their attack was for one reason and one reason alone: The sheer thrill of killing.

This all happened four years ago; and there are some years, like this year, where I return to my old home on the anniversary of the attack. It helps remind me what happened. It fuels my soul for vengeance and rekindles my searing hatred for Orcs.

Had it not been for the timely arrival of my uncle, Ganrer, I would be one of the bodies in those unmarked graves. My younger sister, my mother, and my father were all slaughtered in the vicious attack. He had arrived, just as one of the Orcs had killed my sister, having already killed my mother and father. He cut down the orc from behind as it was leering at me, blood dripping off of its blade. I had been a simple farmer back then. My uncle, a man who refused to ever settle, had lived off the land. When we escaped the onslaught, my Uncle taught me how to live off the land and how to track not only animals, but Orcs. I was obsessed with the idea of getting my revenge. The memory that I see every night when I sleep is my sisters arm extending out to me, crying for help, as the Orc brought his sword down on her time and time again and the helplessness I felt.

Whether they know it or not, the Red Eye Orcs forged a weapon that night. I was frightened, terrified and horrified beyond words. In those four years, my Uncle Ganrer has shown me so much. Like a Master Smith Dwarf, my Uncle forged me into a weapon that strikes out without mercy or hesitation.

Hes taught me that the world is full of vile souls, and that, despite appearances; no one should ever be fully trusted. A human could be just as vile and malicious as any Orc. Because of that, when I meet someone, I immediately take notice to everything about them; from what theyre wearing, to how they smell, and if its anywhere in the wild, where I can examine their footprint, I take note of it. Because I will never be a victim again and I will track down anyone who crosses me to the ends of this world and I will have my revenge, no matter what it takes.

But I am not a man without compassion. I have killed numerous brigands who have chased innocent people into the woods Ive wandered to defend the innocent. After all, its as my Uncle said; everyone, no matter their race, has the potential to be just as vile and malicious as the Orcs. And I never  ever  want someone to suffer as I did and be a hopeless victim. I will be the one to take the stand for them and defend them if I ever see it. And I will act without mercy to defend the innocent. A lack of respect for life earns a quick death from me; whether theyre intending to inflict harm on others, or on nature itself. There is a difference between hunting an animal for food and killing for pleasure. There is a difference between cutting down a tree to build a home and maliciously burning down a forest. Just as I would go to any length to defend a person from those who would invoke harm; I show the same compassion for the animals, the woods, and for Nature itself.

As I walk through the skeletal remains of Tradeton, I pass my old house, running my hands across the charred remains. There are still stains of blood that not even the rain seems to be able to wash away, a constant reminder of the great tragedy that took place here; fuel and fire for my heart.

I stop when I reach some of the only few marked graves in the cemetery: my mother, my father, and my sister. I run my hands over each of the makeshift tombstones and kneel down for a moment to speak with them.

I hear their voices. My mother telling me to release my rage. My father telling me hes proud of the person Ive become, but fears for my safety. And my sister I hear her the loudest. That she forgives me and that it was not my fault.

Its the same conversation each time. I tell my mother, I will release my anger when I am done. I tell my father, not to worry about me. And I tell my sister, when the time comes, I will hug her again.

I stand and listen.

Drums. Orc drums. Not too far away.

I smile.

Until then.

They will have to wait for me.

My name is Rincain Loyalar, the Orc Slayer. And I will have my revenge.

----------


## Great Dragon

> any about clerics?


Yes. At least one: Post #368.
Might be more, but will take time to find.

----------


## ~Soul

> Excellent! Have you already got a name in mind for the character? If not, I will throw one in that you can, of course, change to fit what suits your needs!


Nop, im really bad choosing names.

And if you need some extra:

Prof with history, insight, medicine and religion. High wisdom and constitution, and quite agile.

He holds in the right hand a warhammer, and on the left, a shield. Maybe, he inherited the warhammer or shield, from his mentor. 

He doesnt have helmet, and has a holy symbol. Knows draconic and celestial language.

His deity is Lathander and he likes to help people

Has a good hand to heal (medicine) people, and doesn't like people tries to lie him, because, almost always, he can know who is lying.

He likes animal, and has a good connection with them, also, he has a good eye to finds traces and follows its (survival).

And finally, he has a good perception.

----------


## Great Dragon

@ ~Soul: 
Here are some suggestions:

Possible names from Random Generator

Dulkum Rockflow
Thygarn Darkcut
Tormus Stormscar
Hjermar Forgeheart
Khadrarn Fusebrand

Acolyte Background most likely.
Religion, History, Insight, Persuasion (?)

Heavy Armor, Shield (?), Battleaxe (Warhammer backup) - two handed if not using shield.

Closest classic Dwarven Deity for Light Domain:
*Gorm Gulthyn*, also known as Fire Eyes, Lord of the Bronze Mask and the Eternally Vigilant.

Hope this helps.

----------


## AH0098

> I enjoyed writing this one... and going really dark with his emotional state... and by the end, hopefully explaining why he is the way he is...
> As always, I welcome feedback! Good? Bad? All right? Loved it? Liked it? Hated it? Not what you imagined/wanted?
> Let me know!
> Enjoy!
> =================================================
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!  I didn't think of it as too dark, definitely darker than I was originally thinking but bringing his family's voices back to his present and a sibling, just perfect.  I think he'll play a little darker and more vicious than originally intended, but way better experience than expected now.  Awesome job good sir.

----------


## mistermysterio

This is great! 

Here's mine, if you have free time and haven't got anything too similar.

Name: Aelenia Galanodel (which means Moonwhisper)
Race: Wood Elf
Class: Ranger (Revised/deepstalker)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Background: Emissary Far Traveller

High dex/wis/con low cha/str
Traits:
I have different assumptions from those around me concerning personal space, blithely invading others' space in innocence.

Ideal:
I'm far from home, and everything is strange and wonderful!

Bond:
I hold no greater cause than my service to my people.

Flaw:
I am secretly (or not so secretly) convinced of the superiority of my own culture over that of this foreign land.

She's a weird mix of outgoing, doesn't-understand-concept-of-personal-space, happy elf girl with a no-nonsense, get your work done, and take down enemies of the state as needed warrior (as deepstalkers tend to stick to shadows and are really good at alpha strikes).

Anyhow, feel free to shift things around if a better idea comes to you - she doesn't really exist yet. For now, she's a backup character if my current one dies.

Thanks!

----------


## Tawmis

> AWESOME!!  I didn't think of it as too dark, definitely darker than I was originally thinking but bringing his family's voices back to his present and a sibling, just perfect.  I think he'll play a little darker and more vicious than originally intended, but way better experience than expected now.  Awesome job good sir.


Thank you! I really thought the voices part pushed the character's drive and point home!




> This is great! 
> Here's mine, if you have free time and haven't got anything too similar.
> Name: Aelenia Galanodel (which means Moonwhisper)
> Race: Wood Elf
> Class: Ranger (Revised/deepstalker)
> Alignment: Neutral Good
> Background: Emissary Far Traveller
> High dex/wis/con low cha/str
> Traits:
> ...


Added to the list!

I have one for Great Dragon to do, then the Cleric for ~Soul, then yours! Thanks for adding! I love these opportunities to help others and give myself a writing challenge!

----------


## AH0098

I do not wish for you to run out of inspiration, so I have to just keep working more people for you to write about.
1st
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Blíldr Eilmyar
Race: Wood Elf
Gender: Make
Class: Ranger
Background: Soldier
Personality: I  bluntly  say  what  other  people  are  hinting  or  hiding. My favor,  once  lost,  is  lost  forever. The  best  way  to  get  me  to  do  something  is  to  tell  me  I  can't  do  it. I  judge  people  by  their  actions,  not  their  words.
Ideals: Greater  Good.  Our  lot  is  to  lay  down  our  lives  in  defense  of  others. No  Limits.  Nothing  should  fetter  the  infinite  possibility  inherent  in  all  existence. Obligation.  It  is  my  duty  to  protect  my people.
Bonds: Everything  I  do  is  for  my people and Myth Drannor. I  have  a  family,  but  I  have  no  idea  where  they  are.  One  day,  I  hope  to  see  them  again. I  protect  those  who  cannot  protect  themselves.
Flaws: Evil fiends and the traitors who follow Lloth must be removed to protect all that is good.
Notes: Ranger in service to the Elven army that retook Myth Drannor.  Lost his family when Myth Drannor fell.


2nd
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Rain of Fall (Rain) The Awakening Mist Clan
Race: Tabaxi
Gender: Female
Class: Monk
Background: Far Traveler
Personality: I  judge  people  by  their  actions,  not  their  words. There's  nothing  I  like  more  than  a  good  mystery. I  never  pass  up  a  friendly  wager. I  ask  a  lot  of  questions.  I am curious about everything.
Ideals: Free  Thinking.  Inquiry  and  curiosity  are  the  pillars  of  progress. Greater  Good.  It  is  each  person's  responsibility  to  make  the  most  happiness  for  the  whole tribe. Logic.  Emotions  must  not  cloud  our  logical  thinking. Fairness.  We  all  do  the  work,  so  we  all  share  in  the  rewards.
Bonds: A  powerful  person  killed  someone  I  love.  Some  day  soon,  I'll  have  my  revenge. I  will  get  revenge  on  the  evil  forces  that  destroyed  my  home and  ruined my life.
Flaws: Ive lost the love of my life, and searching to save his soul.
Notes: Travelled to a big city from Chult. She is searching for a way to revive her mate due to the death curse and her temple being over run.


I hope you enjoy them.  If someone knew posts, you're always welcome to bump me back, I'm never in a rush. I hope you get the inspiration to become published because you are really good at writing.  I can see the stories play out as I read them.

----------


## Tawmis

> I do not wish for you to run out of inspiration, so I have to just keep working more people for you to write about.
> I hope you enjoy them.  If someone knew posts, you're always welcome to bump me back, I'm never in a rush. I hope you get the inspiration to become published because you are really good at writing.  I can see the stories play out as I read them.


Definitely keep them coming!
I've considered the idea of taking these backgrounds and putting them on DMsGuild for others to use, if they need "impromptu" character background stories.
I would love to one day get published; there's a story I've been working on for many years now; that I dab into off and on (think Harry Potter meets Chronicles of Narnia meets Norse mythology).

----------


## Great Dragon

> Story (think Harry Potter meets Chronicles of Narnia meets Norse mythology).


I would totally read that!!!

----------


## Tawmis

> I would totally read that!!!


One day, when I finish, it may see the light of day - either through self publish, or just making it a PDF for the world to consume.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Emza Fiendreaper.
> Female. Variant Human Alert Feat.
> Ht 5'9" Wt 176 Eyes Blue Hair Black. Age 56.
> Str 20 Dex 10 Con 20 Int 16 Wis 18 Cha 14
> Race Bonus Language: Celestial
> Background: Noble. History (5 + 3 = 8) and Perception (5+ 4 = 10). Language: Sylvan.
> Trait: While tolerant of most Fey, will hunt down any Evil creature.
> Family Creed: "If I cannot rid the World of Evil, I will at least expunge of it what I can."
> Ideals: Noble Obligation. It is my duty to protect and care for the people beneath me. (Good)
> ...


I got a little too carried away with this one and since I only give myself an hour to write these...
I did not write how they get off the... Well, read and see...
But I explain how they could have...
And leave the rest open for you to explore with as you please, if you enjoy what's been presented!
As always, I welcome feedback! Did you - Love it? Hate it? Think it was "just all right"? Did it work? Not work?
Let me know!
Enjoy!
=============================================
I admit my bones ache and scream at me to stop, to lie down, to rest and sleep.

I have seen fifty six full seasons come and go, and I have seen the world change. I have seen how time has worn down the edges of the mountains and my sword, just as it has worn down my muscles and bones.

But I come from a long line of noble heroes who have spent their lives making this world a better  and safer  place to live.  As my long hair, normally pulled back in a ponytail, blew in the chilling wind, my blue eyes scanned the darkened heavens as I continued to try and climb this jagged mountain. My age slowed me down, by my magical boots of Spider Climbing helped ease the burden.

Things had taken a drastic turn while aboard the Dwarven vessel, the Seirbigh Casúr, and as we were scouting an area known for ominous sense of evil  and a cast of Sirens on this uncharted island sang their song and forced our ship to run aground. The starving Sirens decimated the majority of the ships crew and several of the soldiers I was stationed with, before fleeing, their stomachs full and content. Knowing that the Sirens would return those of us who had survived the initial attack moved away from the coast and further inland. 

Unfortunately, as we took refuge near a lake, the horrors did not end. Brydor, a good friend of mine whom I have served with for many years, let out a scream. As I and several others rushed to the edge of the lake where Brydor had been refilling his water, a horrifying woman stood over him, her clawed hangs red with his blood, feasting on his innards. Before the Night Hag was killed, she had taken down three others, leaving me only with eight other survivors.

When we camped for the night we were exhausted. The fight with the Night Hag had taken much out of us and burying Brydor was both exhausting physically and mentally. I will miss his cheery demeanor even in the face of great danger he had always something funny to say.

When we awoke we began exploring the island, sticking together. We traveled into a dense jungle near the lake because just beyond the dense jungle we could see a towering mountain that would provide us a vantage point to overlook the entire island and better understand our situation since none of us were familiar with this unmarked island.

Within a few feet of being inside the jungle, each of us reported that we were feeling dizzy and that the world seemed to sway as if we had lost our sea legs. When we tried to turn around, the very jungle itself seemed to turn with us. Every step to get out of the jungle only seemed to drive us deeper into it.

Magic, I growled.

Of the foul kind, one of the other eight survivors, an Elf Wizard named Trislan Stormoak, added. I sense it all around me. Someone  or something  is messing with our perception of reality, but all my efforts to pinpoint it are to no avail.

Emza, a human soldier named Yurn Skystar looked over at me, I dont want to die on this cursed island. I could see him gripping his blade nervously. 

Dont worry, I replied, if we stick together we can see our way out of this and get off this island.

Well, another voice, also human, a traveler on the boat, whose sole interest was mapping out the uncharted islands, raised his spectacles and looked me up and down, Miss

Fiendreaper, I replied.

Yes, Miss Fiendreaper, he rolled his eyes and muttered beneath his breath something about an overly dramatic name, before introducing himself, My name is Eliss Fieldstone, and I have a good fortune back at home, should you successfully escort me off this island, I will be sure to reward you handsomely.

I will not take, nor need your money, Mister Fieldstone, I replied. My job was to keep you and the explorers safe.

Yes, well, smashing job doing that so far, he muttered beneath his breath.

Yurn lunged for Eliss and I was forced to step between them. You take your cowardice words back, Yurn shouted. I have stood next to Emza in a hundred battles and never did she back down from any fight!

Its quite all right, Yurn, I smiled. All of our tensions are high. Whatever is in this jungle is only elevating that further.

I refuse to wait! The towering human who was a barbarian from the frozen north  and as far as I could recall, his name was something along the lines of Bajorn Frosttower. The barbarians had been brought on  despite my protests  as muscle, and undoubtedly because they doubted my leadership as a woman. Bajorn charged through the jungle and managed to get a few feet ahead of us when something that looked like black octopus legs snared his ankles, pulled him off the feet, and into the brush in a matter of seconds  an impressive feat, considering Bajorn probably weighed near three hundred pounds. There were sounds of a struggle that came to an end abruptly with a sickening sound of bones snapping. Then a beast  like a shimmering black panther leapt on the path in front of us.

Displacer Beast! I shouted. Do not scatter. Stick close together. Back to back! Now! But it was already too late. Displace Beasts rarely traveled alone, using their shimmering ability to cause confusion and attack with hit and run pact tactics. Trislan and Yurn were already gone, either having fled or been taken by a Displacer Beast. Eliss was still clinging to me, while two dwarves and two gnomes and an elf were forming a circle.

One of the dwarves, the owner of the doomed ship, Gillan Seastorm and his brother, Jillan Seastorm had their weapons drawn, while the two gnomes, Burklestop Donkatop and a distant cousin of his, Turikuri Pumpordoo were glancing around nervously, daggers in hand, and the elf, a female named Paylin Karastone had energy crackling around her hands.

When one of the Displacer Beasts lunged from the side, Gillan and Jillan were able to anticipate it and each side step it and decapitate it. We need to get goin lass, Gillan shouted, wiping the blood splatter from his face. There could be a thousand more of these blasted things!

It was a wonderful idea to get out; but the jungle seemed determined on distorting our sense of direction. I could no longer see the edge of the jungle and lake no matter what direction I looked, and we hadnt gone in far enough so that the jungles edge should have slipped out of view.

Moving slowly we edged our way forward, unsure if we were going deeper into the jungle or headed back for the lake. After an hour, I realized we were either going deeper or in circles, until we finally reached the edge of the jungle, fending off against Displacer Beasts two other times, without casualties.

I must admit, Eliss Fieldstone cleared his throat and adjusted his tie, that was some impressive work back there. Theres the mountain. We should be in the clear now.

If theres anything Ive learned about this island is that we are never out of danger until were far from here, I growled. As we made our way through the plains that seemed to be more swamp than anything; as if the very land itself was attempting to stop us from reaching the mountain.

This isnt natural, Gillan growled his brown beard prickling. 

I have to agree with my brother, Jillan said. Thisll be the first an only time youll be hearin me say this, but I wish that blasted elf, Trislan were here. Drove me crazy with his talk of nature and magic, but he knew his magic.

You are not without magic, Paylin growled from behind the dwarves as her hands glowed red.

I dont care much for ye wizardry types to begin with, Jillan said. But at least I knew Trislan got his magic from readin that weird book o his. You you say that the magic is just in ya.

I am a sorcerer, Paylin explained, yet again.

Perhaps it had been the heat, the island, or just being exhausted but none of us had seen a creature swimming through the muddy plains until it reared its head  all six of them. A beast with a crocodile like body, and six heads that looked like dragon lizards roared up. In two quick attacks it had bitten and killed one of the gnomes, and the other it had grabbed and flung against a nearby tree. Burklestop could be dead or just got the wind knocked out of him, but his distant cousin Turikuri looked dead. Gillan and Jillan were already attacking while Paylin was launching a volley of spells at the creature.

Go on! Gillan shouted.

Get out of here! his brother, Jillan added. Get the explorer out of this mess!

I looked at Eliss who was looking back and me. I was not one accustomed to running from battles. I sneered and grabbed Eliss by the hand and began running for the mountain, leaving the others behind me. Tears streaked down my eyes as I ran, but I knew I had to see if there was a way off this cursed island. I would not let their sacrifice be in vain.

When Eliss and I reached the base of the mountain, he leaned against one of the rocks wheezing deeply. I cant do it. I cant climb this mountain. You go. I will wait here.

What if something comes for you? I asked.

Then I will try to face it with the same courage Ive seen tonight, he said, matter-of-factly. He was clearly so exhausted and pushed beyond his limit that he would almost welcome death, just to be free of the island.

I reached into the side of my boot and handed Eliss a dagger. Use it, I said, to defend yourself, or end yourself, should you fear what comes for you.

With that I began the ascending the mountain. 

I admit my bones ache and scream at me to stop, to lie down, to rest and sleep.

I have seen fifty six full seasons come and go, and I have seen the world change. I have seen how time has worn down the edges of the mountains and my sword, just as it has worn down my muscles and bones.

But I come from a long line of noble heroes who have spent their lives making this world a better  and safer  place to live.  As my long hair, normally pulled back in a ponytail, blew in the chilling wind, my blue eyes scanned the darkened heavens as I continued to try and climb this jagged mountain. My age slowed me down, by my magical boots of Spider Climbing helped ease the burden.

Just as I reach the top, I overlook the horizon, and notice a large cave. Two eyes flare open and a massive green scaled head emerges. With a gash over the left eye, its immediately known who it is that rears before me.

Emereth, I muttered, the legendary green dragon known for her viciousness. Before I can draw my sword she flaps her massive wings and the wind is enough for me to lose my footing and topple over the edge of the mountain.

Death.

I should be dead.

Instead I awaken to the sound of a familiar voice.

About time ye gone and opened yer eyes, it was Gillans voice. Perhaps I was still dead after all.

Ye know theres a much easier and less painful way to get down a mountain, Jillians voice added. We should know. Bein dwarves and all.

My entire body burned with pain. What happened?

Ellis here says he saw something massive fly into the sky when ye reached the top; then saw ye fall backwards down the mountain. Ye hit some big rocks along the way down and got yerself stuck, so he climbed up to where ye were pinned. He tended to yer wounds; and when he saw from up there that wed beaten the damn Hydra; he called for us and we climbed to ye. Together we were able to get you back down an get ye stabilized. An ye wouldnt believe who else we ran into.

Glad to see you alive, Emza, it was Yurns voice.

Indeed, you had us frightened there for a bit, Trislan added.

Burklestop is alive too; though his right arm and leg will never be the same. Same cant be said for his cousin, Turikuri, unfortunately, Gillan said grimly. Burkle is burying him now. Wanted some privacy.

So before you decided to jump, Ellis tried to joke, did you see anything up there?

Before Emereth, I began.

Emereth? The dragon? She was here? Gillan asked.

She was, I replied, wincing. You know of her too?

Destroyed our home on the hills, long ago, Gillan replied. Shes the reason I began sailing, because I was trying to hunt her down.

As is most of the world, I sighed. To the north, I saw another island and there appeared to be some kind of civilization there at the waters edge on that other island. Itd be a short trek, but wed need to gather supplies to make a raft to get there.

Then we know what to do next, Jillan nodded. Gillan and I can get started on that and get us off this damn island.

----------


## AH0098

> One day, when I finish, it may see the light of day - either through self publish, or just making it a PDF for the world to consume.


I agree with Great Dragon, I would as well.

----------


## Great Dragon

@Tawmis: very interesting.
(I would have most likely made this a Flashback, but her still going out to aid her people does make sense)

You repeated the part about her age, was that on purpose?

Now I'm wondering how she gets back Home...
Edit - answered.

----------


## Tawmis

> @Tawmis: very interesting.
> (I would have most likely made this a Flashback, but her still going out to aid her people does make sense)
> You repeated the part about her age, was that on purpose?
> Now I'm wondering how she gets back Home...


It's definitely intended as a flashback. It's assumed (when you use her as an NPC), that this is a part of her past.
As for the repeat on the age - that's indeed on purpose.

It's to show where she is in the beginning, thinking about her age, and what she's going through.
Then to step back and explain how she is where she currently is.
Then bring it back to the present, so repeating the same lines again to show - now we're back to the present.
As for getting off the island... I only leave myself an hour to write each one of these, as a challenge to myself - once I had about three minutes left, I explained the island not too far away, and that she saw civilization there. So it's assumed the two dwarves, who had a boat, then proceed (as mentioned) to make a raft and get off the island to the other one. Where they book passage to the mainland.

----------


## Great Dragon

> It's definitely intended as a flashback. 
> It's assumed (when you use her as an NPC), that this is a part of her past.
> As for the repeat on the age - that's indeed on purpose.


Ah, I got so caught up in the story itself that I forgot about her NPC status; a mention towards the front will also clue in other Readers on that aspect, as well.

*Great Job* !
I know your Super Busy, but I'd like to make the Island an Adventure Site, if you have enough time drop - me a PM and let me know that your interested.

Thanks !!




> Definitely keep them coming


Another one from me:
*Spoiler: Bandit Mage*
Show


*Quintin Aeteel*
Standard Human. 
Neutral Evil.

Str 09 Dex 16 Con 16 Int 18 Wis 09 Cha 09

Criminal Background
Skills: Investigation and Stealth.
Thieves Tools.
Class Skills: Arcana and History.
Languages: Common, Draconic and Undercommon.

Trait: Cautious, but Curious.
Ideal: Power. I deserve to be treated like Royalty.
Bond: Loyalty works both ways.
Flaw: Humiliate others for their failures.
I don't make mistakes, I only have failed Experiments.

Class: 5th level Conjurer Wizard.
ASI +2 Int.

+1 Wand of the Warmage
Bracers of Armor.
Pearl of Power.

Short backstory:
Grew up in Thay and learned that only through (magical) Power could he achieve his goals.

(2nd level) One day, upon returning from an Errand, he found his Master's Stone Tower burning.
Remaining hidden, he watched and waited to see if his Master escaped, but after six hours he concluded (correctly) that his Master was dead.

Forced to resort to surviving by any means necessary, he joined a Thieves Guild. But, only after six months, he was again forced to flee, this time from Thay itself.
But, this had more impact on him than his time in the Master's Tower, as he learned that there are other types of power, and he expanded his magical powers with new skills.

Joining the traveling Circus, he made his way to the Sword Coast (shinagines gets him to 3rd level: A gap you can have fun filling) and upon finding a small Keep Town (Twainsmeet) he decided to return to the goal of becoming an Archmage and returning to Thay in full Glory.

He quickly found and joined the local Bandit Band, and mostly respects their leader. (More info if needed)

In return for magical support, he gets first pick of magical items, especially Scrolls and Spellbooks. His personal Spellbook never leaves his person, but he does have a backup Spellbook. (Not sure where he would keep this)

Five years go by (have fun, here !)

(5th level) Now there's an Adventuring Group disrupting the business.

*Spoiler*
Show

Mountain Dwarf (m) Shepard Druid, Tabaxi (m) Factotum Retreaver , vHuman (f) Redemption Paladin Noble


First meeting: The Dwarven Druid caused him to be unable to "retreat"; He managed to escape capture by the Paladin with Misty Step and Invisibility.

Latest meeting: Charms (spell) female Swashbuckler Rogue (Paladin retired. New PC that used to be the Paladin's "helper")
(Quintin is going to keep an "eye" on her.)

But, once again forced to flee from these "Heroes" during the Raiding attempt to capture 1,000 pounds of steel; he uses his Disguise Kit, enters the Keep and obtains both needed supplies and some information on the Party. 

During the next two days: Finds 34 Bandit deserters, and recruits them as the beginning of his own Spy/enforcer Network.

New Alias: *Albrek Underflow*.

He starts seeking out every rumor about the locations of magical items.

(All McGuffin Quests are welcomed)

----------


## ~Soul

Finally, I have been trying to write some about my cleric, what do you think guys?

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...elp&p=24120661

----------


## Tawmis

> Finally, I have been trying to write some about my cleric, what do you think guys?
> 
> I'm going to play a hill dwarf cleric, domain of life, he serves to Lathander and will join to Ravenloft
> 
> I don't know anything about clerics, so I would appreciate some ideas, also, I need help with the background to unify it and give it coherence and cohesion.
> 
> The main idea is to build a dwarf who lives in an Amish city/town and wants to join adventures, then, he lives bad experiences and finally is aware of the evil in the world, making him reflects to help others, who like him, have needed help and they haven't got it
> 
> - His city, located in a place in the mountains, was inhabited by clans of dwarfs from the hills,They are versed miners and blacksmiths, who initially made trade with foreigners and cities. But, over the years, they became more closed with respect to other races, travelers, merchants and foreigners because they were treated for illiterates who could easily be deceived, and tried to take advantage of them.
> ...


The details you provided opened the door for what you were looking for in your character...
So I expanded on the bullet points you had and wove it into a story easily!
Hope you enjoy what I have!
I would love to hear your feedback!
Tell me if you love it, hate it, like it, if it works or doesn't work!
Enjoy!
=================================================
Silver Iron.

A small town that sits at the base of one of the Greypeak Mountain ranges, with a beautiful, soothing river running nearby. The small town had earned its name because once, a very long time ago, flecks of silver ran through the rivers coming out of the Greypeak Mountains. 

However, the Hill Dwarves who live in Silver Iron were not so welcoming to outsiders. This had a lot to do with a nearby town. Llorkh was one of the most important westernmost outposts for caravans for the Northern trade. The city came to be because of the veins of gold and silver found in the Llork mines, but after a handful of decades the mines had run dry and the town was left abandoned to fall into ruin which attracted unwanted occupants such as goblins, orcs, and bugbears, until a bandit king came and took it over. He spread out his men using the abandoned town and mines as their fortress, raiding and marauding and recruiting. One day, Stone Giants appeared and smashed the town into rubble.

Dwarves of all kinds, including Hill Dwarves, have a long memory; and while typically more forgiving than their stone cousins, the Hill Dwarves of Silver Iron could not so easily forget the constant raids and assaults done on Silver Iron. And Dwarves, naturally being stubborn, refused to leave their home. Blood was shed, many lives were lost, until the Stone Giants arrived to put the Bandit King down and destroy the cursed city.

For Firesteel Lighthammer, as a Hill Dwarf, he was curious about the lives of adventurers. Though unwanted in Silver Iron, with scowling glances cast their way, if they brought gold with them, an outsider could stay a few nights, knowing that the people of Silver Iron would get richer and charge them outrageous prices. It was during some of these times where Firesteel had heard numerous stories from humans and elves, and even gnomes and halflings, about some of the wonders  both beautiful and horrifying  that theyd seen in the world.

Bored of the simple life he had led in Silver Iron, Firesteel packed up a few necessary belongings and decided to go out on the road, despite the protests and concerns of his family and friends. But life as a novice adventurer was not an easy one, Firesteel quickly learned. Food was scarce when he traveled on the road since he was not well trained at hunting. Pricing for rooms at Inns were expensive and he was quickly running out of what little money he had. He began selling some of his own belongings just to pay for a night at an inn. He took a job in different towns, assisting blacksmiths, but would eventually grow tired of it since thats what he had spent his life doing in Silver Iron, so that the quality of his work dropped and he would eventually be fired. Each stint at blacksmithing was shorter than the last.

He finally fell on hard times, and was soon living in the alleyways of different towns until a Half-Orc named Bythorn, who led the Locksmiths Guild in Highstone. Bythorn saw Firesteel as a sturdy Dwarf who had been mistreated by society, down on his luck, with nowhere to turn, and no way to easily get back home. Those, Bythorn knew, were the best ones to recruit into the Thieves Guild, because they would embrace the chance at being welcomed and taken care of.

As a part of the Locksmiths Guild, Firesteel and the others, successfully robbed several high profile caravans, eventually getting the attention of the local authorities who began actively hunting down the Locksmiths Guild members, going as far as using Bounty Hunters to find and kill members of the Locksmith Guild.

This did nothing to slow down Bythorns hunger for riches; if anything it seemed to only drive him on further, his Orcish blood thriving on the danger and the notion that he had gained so much infamy and attention. During one of the heists of a local noble, things took a drastic turn when the noble, anticipating he would be robbed by the Locksmiths Guild eventually, had hired a group of mercenaries to defend his home. The mercenaries, an organization known as The Shadow Walkers, mostly vicious Rogues and Assassins, who set their greed aside of stealing, for employment opportunities, took down quite a few members of the Locksmiths Guild. Firesteel had been injured in the ambush, and had tried to hide in the nearby bushes, but was caught when the Noble, a human named Hauren Darksky, moved the bushes with his rapier and smiled, Well, what do we have here?

At the hands of Hauren Darksky, Firesteel was imprisoned and made to be a slave. Hauren forced the Dwarf to forge weapons and armor of high caliber, which Hauren in turn sold to the local infantry of guards for an outrageous price. Firesteel was beat if he slowed down, rarely permitted to sleep, and fed only rotten food. He knew no one would ever come for him. His family and friends had not heard from him in years, since he left Silver Iron. And the Locksmiths Guild motto was If you get caught, we dont know who you are so they would not be coming for him either.

Firesteel had caught word that several slaves were hiding standard equipment (stealing a knife from the table they would clean up, here and there) and that they were planning a rebellion. Firesteel knew that many would die in this rebellion, especially if the Shadow Walkers were still employed, but he knew it would be his only chance to escape Hauren  one way or another.

During the rebellion, as Firesteel predicted, many were killed. But the Shadow Walkers were no longer employed; itd been just normal guards which gave the rebellion a better chance. Many of these guards were not aware that so many slaves were bound to Haurens greed, and some of the guards even allowed some of the slaves to escape without putting up a fight. Firesteel was one of them, and when he escaped the manor he ran until the darkness of exhaustion consumed him and he collapsed on the side of a road. Even as the darkness consumed him, his fear that pounded his heart was that he had not gotten far enough away to escape Hauren.

When his eyes fluttered open again, the light stung his eyes and it took a moment to adjust to his surroundings. An Elf, a woman, placed her hand on his chest. Rest easy, her voice was soothing and beautiful, you have been malnourished for quite some time and your muscles and body are recovering from the poisons and toxins in your body.

Firesteels eyes closed again, feeling safe.

For weeks, he was tended to, until he regained his strength. The female elf, a gorgeous, tall, frail looking woman named Neila Highmoon, had checked up on him every day and brought him food and drink like hed never tasted before.

Where am I? he asked.

Inside the Church of Lathander, Neila smiled.

How did I come to be here? he sat up, wincing at the clenching pain in his stomach. Hed not realized, until now, how badly he had been malnourished during his time as a slave of Hauren.

Some people found you on the side of the road, put you in their wagon, and dropped you off here, she explained.

When Firesteel was finally able to stand and walk without pain, he spent his time around the Church, improving some of its structure. He helped expand a portion of the building and showed several of the members how to use a forge and create weapons. During this time he also attended the numerous sermons that the Church performed. 

He approached Neila and asked, Can anyone join the Church?

She smiled, Anyone can. But to become a Priest, you must open your heart to Lathander, the God of Rebirth.

The God of Rebirth, Firesteel repeated the title. The compassion; the kindness; the love; the caring. Firesteel understood now that everything he had endured up until now had been for a reason. It took everything to lead to this moment to be reborn.

That night, Firesteel prayed for the first time in a very long time, to Lathander, hoping to reach the ears of the god and embrace his change. The next morning, Firesteel woke up with an energy he never felt before. They was an extra spring in his step as if he had eaten holy food that gave him this extra energy. Neila pulled him aside and smiled, I have a gift for you. She took him to her room and on the bed lay armor he had forged, with the symbol of Lathander. A shield and war hammer also bearing the mark of Lathander was on the bed.

A new dawn, she smiled, and a new rebirth. Welcome to the Order.

----------


## Tawmis

> I know your Super Busy, but I'd like to make the Island an Adventure Site, if you have enough time drop - me a PM and let me know that your interested.
> Thanks !!


Hah! I have no additional ideas; the fact you had mentioned Fey, inspired me to think of an island chalk full of evil fey type creatures (Harpies/Sirens, Hags, Displacer Beasts)... And that type of magic and evil attracted Emereth to use it as a base/home. That's literally as far as I went with thinking that through.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Aelenia Galanodel (which means Moonwhisper)
> Race: Wood Elf
> Class: Ranger (Revised/deepstalker)
> Alignment: Neutral Good
> Background: Emissary Far Traveller
> Traits: I have different assumptions from those around me concerning personal space, blithely invading others' space in innocence.
> Ideal: I'm far from home, and everything is strange and wonderful!
> Bond: I hold no greater cause than my service to my people.
> Flaw: I am secretly (or not so secretly) convinced of the superiority of my own culture over that of this foreign land.
> ...


I didn't dive too much into her character development...
Rather, this time I seemed more focused on her being an Emissary Far Traveler... and how/why she has no concept of personal space (and why she might invade another person's space without picking up their social queues)... I do think I managed to capture her "no non-sense" and "superior" attitude towards the end...
Let me know your thoughts!
Enjoy!
=================================================
Evermeet once existed on the Prime Material Plane, until the events of the Spellplague which sundered the Green Isle, forcing the survivors to flee into the Feywild. 

I spent my life growing up in the Feywild and learning to survive the bizarre world that encompasses the Feywild. Living in the Feywild was walking a balance that existed, yet somehow, did not exist. You spoke your mind freely, no matter how it might impact those around you; but you also recognized that may Fey were emotionally volatile. When you live in a land dominated by Satyrs, Pixies, Sprites, such things as personal space bleed away, as theyre very up close and personal (and often quite touchy; which by normal standards may seem off-putting or even offensive, but in the Feywild, to deflect such attention is an affront to their character and honor for lack of a better word).

Why do you resist me, sweet Moonwhisperer? Hoorstone, a Satyr sitting next to me, smiled.

Because you dont appeal to me, I chuckled.

I need not appeal to you to enjoy each others company under the covers, Hoorstone winked, A simple Darkness spell, and you can imagine me to be whoever you want me to be. But I promise you, whoever it is you imagine, will never live up to the passion I can deliver.

Im sure thats true, I sighed, shaking my head, unable to hide my smile.

It is, and if you give me just one moment, I can prove it, he assured me.

Just one moment, I laughed back. Id hope it would last longer than that.

Much longer, he assured me with a wide grin. Does that mean youre considering it? I could invite some Sprites and Pixies along to enhance the experience.

I might be, I winked.

Aelenia Galanodel, Byseen, one of the Sun Elves rounded the corner, Ivor Sonweisman calls for you.

No! Not now! Hoorstone sighed and slumped against the couch.

Duty calls, I chuckled. Perhaps when I am done speaking with him we can continue our conversation.


Ivor Sonweisman, of the Royal Council called me to stand before him and the rest of the Council. Aelenia Galanodel we have reason to believe that the Drow may be up to something in the Underdark. We have contacts on Faerûn that have returned messages to us that they have uncovered an ancient relic of great power that ties directly to the dark goddess, Lloth.

We need not remind you, Garn Wulfeblood said, leaning forward, his purple tinted eyes squinting at me, what happened when the Drow attacked Green Isle.

No, I smiled, you do not need to remind me, Garn. I am well aware and know the history quite well.

Ivor cast a side glance at Garn, then looked back at me and said, Its good to know you will be prepared and know what theyre capable of. You cannot  and will not  fail us.

I bowed deeply before the Royal Council, My people are my life. If the Drow have uncovered some form of artifact that ties to Lloth, I will find it and I will destroy it.

That was two years ago, when I booked passage aboard the Dragonship The Skylan and returned to Faerûn. I made my first stop be Waterdeep, where I gathered information about the Drow and the Underdark. Unfortunately, very little was known about the Underdark, as most dared not venture into it because of the horrors that waited in every shadow  where even the shadows themselves were a part of the horrors.

With very little knowledge (not entirely surprising, since it was a city whose majority were humans; and humans with their short life spans rarely pass on generations of knowledge, so I knew I would have to do this on my own), I booked a passage that brought me near one of the known cave entrances to the Underdark.

Firsthand experience is a brutal teacher at times; but I learned to survive and live and even thrive in the Underdark for two years. I learned about the Drow, the Illithid, and the Beholders that dominated the majority of the Underdark. More importantly, I learned that the information the Royal Council had obtained was true  the Drow had found some ancient artifact that had been buried for centuries  and it was somehow tied to the goddess, Lloth.

Whatever it was, it was no longer  at least currently  in the Underdark. From what I have pieced together, the Drow have brought it to the surface world and moving it to a new, secret base, to be used for some ancient ritual. Now I need to find out where this new place is and stop whatever this ritual is. The good news is, the Ritual requires Darkness Overpowering The Light which I assume to be an Eclipse, so that the Drow can stand on the Surface World to complete the Ritual.

I dont know enough about Faerûn, so I will need to enlist servants  or companions as this world seems to call them  to help me piece together the information Ive gathered about the Artifact and the Ritual.

Waterdeep; where I first landed, had several less than savory establishments that seemed to attract the adventurous type, I should begin there

----------


## ~Soul

> The details you provided opened the door for what you were looking for in your character...
> So I expanded on the bullet points you had and wove it into a story easily!
> Hope you enjoy what I have!
> I would love to hear your feedback!
> Tell me if you love it, hate it, like it, if it works or doesn't work!
> Enjoy!
> =================================================
> Silver Iron.
> 
> ...


You definitely have a good hand for these things. I have enjoyed reading, without any doubt, my congratulations, Tawmis.

Thanks for the background, I'm gonna use it on my dear dwarf.

----------


## Tawmis

> You definitely have a good hand for these things. I have enjoyed reading, without any doubt, my congratulations, Tawmis.
> Thanks for the background, I'm gonna use it on my dear dwarf.


Thank you! It was a pleasure to walk in your dwarf's boots and explore his life. :)

EDIT: And because I enjoy tying little things together - the Locksmith's Guild (this time, not one of my creations - but a submission creation) was used in their origin.
Rokoa is the one who created the Locksmith's Guild name, I populated it with characters, for them to use as they wanted (or disregard).
But the same characters I created for his (namely the Half-Orc leader), was the same used for yours - tying your two origins loosely together.
You can read Rokoa's story I wrote over here: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=365

----------


## dragonearth

I have another character that I don't know what to do with
He is a Fallen  Aasimar named Zaelox.
He is a high level Paladin of Conquest along with Hex blade Warlock.

----------


## Envoy

Howdy Ho! :D
I just wanted to do a Warforged, so here goes.

Name- Omen
Sex- N/A
Height- 63
Age- 14
Class- Rogue(Arcane Trickster)
Built-In Thieves Tools in fingers
Dex First, then Wisdom, then Con, then Strength, then Charisma, then Intelligence.
I dunno exact stats, I can come up with then though.
I want to do something with like tarot cards, or maybe just fortune telling in general. Itd be great if you could do this for my first character. I think she might be a court jester of some sort. Just go wild. Any details you are missing just ask.

----------


## mistermysterio

Amazing! Thanks!

----------


## Tawmis

> I have another character that I don't know what to do with
> He is a Fallen  Aasimar named Zaelox.
> He is a high level Paladin of Conquest along with Hex blade Warlock.


This was a quick little piece... finished this in about fifteen minutes!
I enjoyed the aspect of a Fallen Aasimar... and explaining how he was one kind of Paladin before...
And the reason he forgoes it... to become one of Conquest...
But not before getting some Warlock training in there... to make a pact with the Hexblade...
The character mentioned, who... "turns him"... in my head is an extremely powerful Hag from the Shadowfell...
Who I suspect will make future appearances in other people's origins... Because as I wrote this... I could see her story evolving in my head...
Anyway! Be honest! Tell me if you like it, hate it, loved it, what worked, what didn't!
Feedback only makes me stronger!
Enjoy!
============================================
How can you believe in the Gods when they allow travesties to exist? How can you kneel before a God and speak their name with reverence in your voice, as you wash the dirt from your hands, having just buried your own child who was brutally murdered?

My veins burn with Holy Fire, because I was born into this world blessed  or perhaps cursed  with a Celestial lineage. 

I still remember the day the world changed. As a Holy Warrior, I proclaimed Eldath as my goddess. I fought wars in her name to restore peace to the world. Many saw this as a contradiction; the idea to fight in order to bring peace. But my entire life would be bound to contradictions.

Itd been a war where a band of Orcs known as the Red Eye Orcs had invaded a small, defenseless village. The Red Eye Orcs did not attack because they needed something, or for revenge against someone who had struck at them; the Red Eye Orcs were notoriously known for attacking for the sheer thrill of murder, mayhem and chaos. Most no longer even followed Gruumsh, because they despised the idea of being bound to any law or higher being.

We had been tracking this particular band of Red Eye Orcs, and they had stayed ahead of us, for days now  and in their path  the small hamlet of Evergreen, now a decimated, searing ember and ash of charred wood and the smell of flesh burning. The Red Eye Orcs knew that every village they attacked we would be forced to slow down and search for survivors; but the decimation of Evergreen made it evident that there would be no survivors to be found.

Inside one of the barns I found a mother, embracing her two children, probably around the ages of six and eight, and an infant, probably no older than several months.

And thats when it happened.

I snapped.

The world went black, my fury, my anger, my pain, my frustration. This war for peace was useless.

I dropped my sword and shield and cursed Eldath, forsaking her and casting her blessing and her love from my soul.

That was when a woman behind me spoke. What if I told you, I could help you get revenge. Your bloodline allows you to inherently pull at the sphere of magic if adequately trained.

Who are you? I growled. I glanced down at my shield and sword I had dropped, both with the symbol of a waterfall  the symbol of Eldath. I reached for the dagger in my boot instead, which was plain, simple, no markings.

I have been known to have a thousand names, but you can call me Dylila, she smiled, and I can teach you how to wield magic. Rather than always being behind your enemy, I can teach you to channel the darkness and use it like vicious arrows.

Why would you do this? I asked, staring at her.

Why? Because, just as I have had a thousand names, I have also lived a thousand years, and while I have heard of a Paladin who forsakes their god, Ive never seen one myself, before. That makes you interesting to me.

In one fell swoop, I had lost my faith in my goddess, turned to what undoubtedly felt like darkness, and left my organization. No one else seemed to be able to see Dylila as she walked besides me, and I announced my resignation to the Captain of the Order.

Dylila taught me how to pull magic from the air and use it. One day, after years of practice, she asked me if I was ready for the next step. To forego a piece of who I am and bind it to her. I agreed and a pact was made of light and shadow, until the darkness washed over my soul. With this new ability, I was able to summon weapons from the very shadows.

I began forging a new sword and a new shield. On the shield, a careful etched symbol of a flaming sword pointing upward which was duplicated on the hilt of my blade. I embraced a new god, today, with this new power surging in me. I vowed my soul to Tempus, the God of War.

There was no peace that was ever going to exist in this world; only War.

And I was ready for the War awaiting me on the horizon.

Come what may.

I am shadow. I am light. I am angel. I am demon. I am peace. I am war.

I am whole.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name- Omen
> Sex- N/A
> Height- 63
> Age- 14
> Class- Rogue(Arcane Trickster)
> Built-In Thieves Tools in fingers
> Dex First, then Wisdom, then Con, then Strength, then Charisma, then Intelligence.
> I dunno exact stats, I can come up with then though.
> I want to do something with like tarot cards, or maybe just fortune telling in general. Itd be great if you could do this for my first character. I think she might be a court jester of some sort. Just go wild. Any details you are missing just ask.


So as I wrote yours... the idea that his memory might be sundered (like another one I wrote; notes in your origin)...
Began to spin ideas in my head... what if people were wiping out Warforged (who might have been created for a specific purpose or war, but once done, were "shutting them" down to repurpose them... perhaps illegally... a notion in my head... that there's an illegal trade of "reactivated" Warforged being traded on the black market...)
So... that ended up tying into another person's origin... and your desire for having it relate to Tarot cards allowed me to make yet another reference to another person's origin...
And all that allowed me to shape up the ability to make it a Rogue (Arcane Trickster) and a Court Jester... tied nicely together!
Had fun writing it - but let me know what YOU think!
Honest feedback! Like it? Love it? Hate it? Did it work for you? Did it not work?
Let me know!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ============
We cannot let this one kill anyone, it was the voice of a Halfling, and my first memory. (1)

The Halfling in question was a male by the name of Humple Toespike. He was talking to another male Halfling named Purgo Hillside.

Listen, Purgo was saying, shaking his head, we couldnt have predicted the other thing would do what it did.

Theyre called Warforge, Humple said. How can you forget that, considering we literally just bought this one to see if we can get it right this time.

Well, according to Sylleena, we should be good this time, Purgo said, wiping the sweat from his brow.

You really believe in those fortune cards? Humple asked.

Ever since she met Maleeka al-Talar at Waterdeep, Purgo sighed, shes been obsessed with those tarot cards. (2) And so far, shes been right. She did warn us that something would go wrong if we tried to sneak into the Palace that night.

She also said that we should acquire another one of these Warforged, and equip it with Thieves Tools for its hands, just like the other one, Humple pointed out. Looks like were about to repeat history at this point.

Remember what Sylleena said? About the upright fool card  and how it meant new beginnings? And the Page of Cups being upright? And the upright Six of Pentacles? If everything she says those cards are saying is true then, Purgo looked at the Warforged then back to Humple, our future is about to change drastically; for the better.

It had better! Humple slumped in his chair. We spent nearly eight hundred gold on this one. The other one we at least found in the river for free. What should we call this one?

Well, since were going by Sylleenas cards, and were basing everything on the omens of the cards, Id say Omen is a fitting name.

So we deliver Omen to the Castles Wizard, as a gift to guard the princess, from suffering the same fate as the prince. Then, Omen here grants us access to the castle every third night for us to sneak around and take a few things here and there, so its not noticeable that someone might be stealing from them. And Omen here, will be none the wiser.


As promised, Omen was delivered to the mourning King, who had tragically lost his son several weeks ago. Omen was presented as a means to protect the Princess, Lady Galana. The King took the Warforged as a gift, after having the Wizard, a human named Thaydur Bloomfrost examine him. Both Humple and Purgo were worried that Thaydur might spot the Thieves Tools embedded into Omens hand, but after several long minutes, that seemed to pass like hours, Thaydur assured his King that Omen was not some form of trap.

Omen, whether from his previous creator  who he could not recall  or because of some malfunction, had developed a sense of humor while protecting Lady Galana. This pleased the King, hearing his daughter laugh helped ease the burden of losing his son. The King employed Omen to also become a Court Jester with his odd, robotic like sense of humor, which created dead pan humor and jokes, often horribly delivered, which made them quite funny.

When Omen was silent, standing vigilant guard over Lady Galana, his eyes watched Thaydur with intense curiosity and as the days passed, he found himself imitating Thaydurs gestures, until he discovered he was able to manipulate some of the lower end spells Thaydur often used  such as Mage Hand and a few other cantrips.

Had he always been able to manipulate magic? Who was his creator before the Halflings purchased him?

And just as promised, every few days, Omen opened the back gate, near the stables, to allow Purgo and Humple access to the inside of the castle, where they would move silently and steal a ring or necklace or two and leave, unnoticed.

Omen continued to wonder where had he come from? Why was he originally created?


1. The Halfling is making a reference to another characters origin that I am loosely tying yours to. For more information on their origin, check out: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=383

2. The gypsy, Maleeka al-Talar is another of my creations, also first mentioned in another persons background I wrote. For more, check out: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...4&postcount=34

----------


## Envoy

> So as I wrote yours... the idea that his memory might be sundered (like another one I wrote; notes in your origin)...
> Began to spin ideas in my head... what if people were wiping out Warforged (who might have been created for a specific purpose or war, but once done, were "shutting them" down to repurpose them... perhaps illegally... a notion in my head... that there's an illegal trade of "reactivated" Warforged being traded on the black market...)
> So... that ended up tying into another person's origin... and your desire for having it relate to Tarot cards allowed me to make yet another reference to another person's origin...
> And all that allowed me to shape up the ability to make it a Rogue (Arcane Trickster) and a Court Jester... tied nicely together!
> Had fun writing it - but let me know what YOU think!
> Honest feedback! Like it? Love it? Hate it? Did it work for you? Did it not work?
> Let me know!
> Enjoy!
> ==================================================  ============
> ...


This is Amazing! I am so grateful that you did this! I might reflavor the characters to match ones in my party, but otherwise, its great! Im glad you had fun writing this character.

----------


## Tawmis

> This is Amazing! I am so grateful that you did this! I might reflavor the characters to match ones in my party, but otherwise, its great! Im glad you had fun writing this character.


The pleasure was mine! Thank you for coming to the thread and submitting and replying to the story segment I wrote for you!

----------


## Mythalidor

Okay, a character I've been trying to build forever, but never really knew his backstory.

Name: Ivellios Dlardrageth
Race: Elf: Shadar-Kai (reflavored as Fey'ri)
Class: Sorcerer: Dragon (reflavored as Demon)
Background: Noble

Backstory idea: He claims himself to be a Fey'ri and the last heir of House Dlardrageth, but there isn't any proof of it. He also claims to be Lawful Evil, but he is generally kind to those who are his "subjects".

----------


## dragonearth

How can you believe in the Gods when they allow travesties to exist? How can you kneel before a God and speak their name with reverence in your voice, as you wash the dirt from your hands, having just buried your own child who was brutally murdered?

My veins burn with Holy Fire, because I was born into this world blessed  or perhaps cursed  with a Celestial lineage. 

I still remember the day the world changed. As a Holy Warrior, I proclaimed Eldath as my goddess. I fought wars in her name to restore peace to the world. Many saw this as a contradiction; the idea to fight in order to bring peace. But my entire life would be bound to contradictions.

Itd been a war where a band of Orcs known as the Red Eye Orcs had invaded a small, defenseless village. The Red Eye Orcs did not attack because they needed something, or for revenge against someone who had struck at them; the Red Eye Orcs were notoriously known for attacking for the sheer thrill of murder, mayhem and chaos. Most no longer even followed Gruumsh, because they despised the idea of being bound to any law or higher being.

We had been tracking this particular band of Red Eye Orcs, and they had stayed ahead of us, for days now  and in their path  the small hamlet of Evergreen, now a decimated, searing ember and ash of charred wood and the smell of flesh burning. The Red Eye Orcs knew that every village they attacked we would be forced to slow down and search for survivors; but the decimation of Evergreen made it evident that there would be no survivors to be found.

Inside one of the barns I found a mother, embracing her two children, probably around the ages of six and eight, and an infant, probably no older than several months.

And thats when it happened.

I snapped.

The world went black, my fury, my anger, my pain, my frustration. This war for peace was useless.

I dropped my sword and shield and cursed Eldath, forsaking her and casting her blessing and her love from my soul.

That was when a woman behind me spoke. What if I told you, I could help you get revenge. Your bloodline allows you to inherently pull at the sphere of magic if adequately trained.

Who are you? I growled. I glanced down at my shield and sword I had dropped, both with the symbol of a waterfall  the symbol of Eldath. I reached for the dagger in my boot instead, which was plain, simple, no markings.

I have been known to have a thousand names, but you can call me Dylila, she smiled, and I can teach you how to wield magic. Rather than always being behind your enemy, I can teach you to channel the darkness and use it like vicious arrows.

Why would you do this? I asked, staring at her.

Why? Because, just as I have had a thousand names, I have also lived a thousand years, and while I have heard of a Paladin who forsakes their god, Ive never seen one myself, before. That makes you interesting to me.

In one fell swoop, I had lost my faith in my goddess, turned to what undoubtedly felt like darkness, and left my organization. No one else seemed to be able to see Dylila as she walked besides me, and I announced my resignation to the Captain of the Order.

Dylila taught me how to pull magic from the air and use it. One day, after years of practice, she asked me if I was ready for the next step. To forego a piece of who I am and bind it to her. I agreed and a pact was made of light and shadow, until the darkness washed over my soul. With this new ability, I was able to summon weapons from the very shadows.

I began forging a new sword and a new shield. On the shield, a careful etched symbol of a flaming sword pointing upward which was duplicated on the hilt of my blade. I embraced a new god, today, with this new power surging in me. I vowed my soul to Tempus, the God of War.

There was no peace that was ever going to exist in this world; only War.

And I was ready for the War awaiting me on the horizon.

Come what may.

I am shadow. I am light. I am angel. I am demon. I am peace. I am war.

I am whole.

Man I love this one We really need you to start building a world cannon using these people

----------


## AH0098

> I do not wish for you to run out of inspiration, so I have to just keep working more people for you to write about.
> 1st
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Name: Blíldr Eilmyar
> Race: Wood Elf
> Gender: Make
> ...


Just bumping my last two characters back in the que.👍🏻

----------


## Tawmis

> Okay, a character I've been trying to build forever, but never really knew his backstory.
> 
> Name: Ivellios Dlardrageth
> Race: Elf: Shadar-Kai (reflavored as Fey'ri)
> Class: Sorcerer: Dragon (reflavored as Demon)
> Background: Noble
> 
> Backstory idea: He claims himself to be a Fey'ri and the last heir of House Dlardrageth, but there isn't any proof of it. He also claims to be Lawful Evil, but he is generally kind to those who are his "subjects".


Added to the queue!




> Man I love this one We really need you to start building a world cannon using these people


Thank you! One of the things I have been doing, where inspiration hits, is weaving in some people's origins or making light touches/references to existing origins to expand on what's affectionately been called "The Tawmis Verse."




> Just bumping my last two characters back in the que.👍🏻


I've not forgotten, I swear! Was just knocking out some of the newcomers first. :)

----------


## AH0098

> Added to the queue!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! One of the things I have been doing, where inspiration hits, is weaving in some people's origins or making light touches/references to existing origins to expand on what's affectionately been called "The Tawmis Verse."
> 
> 
> 
> I've not forgotten, I swear! Was just knocking out some of the newcomers first. :)


No worries, I got really busy and hadn't checked it for a while.  You are busy doing amazing work so it's not a worry.  With the positioning if the post, I figured you missed it with all the amazing requests coming in.  As always thank you for the amazing work you put in to your writing.😁

----------


## Tawmis

> No worries, I got really busy and hadn't checked it for a while.  You are busy doing amazing work so it's not a worry.  With the positioning if the post, I figured you missed it with all the amazing requests coming in.  As always thank you for the amazing work you put in to your writing.😁


It's good to remind me, though! Because when I end up doing newcomers first - it buries the older requests!

So far, it looks like (still trying to do newcomers first), the order I have is...




> Okay, a character I've been trying to build forever, but never really knew his backstory.
> Name: Ivellios Dlardrageth
> Race: Elf: Shadar-Kai (reflavored as Fey'ri)
> Class: Sorcerer: Dragon (reflavored as Demon)
> Background: Noble
> Backstory idea: He claims himself to be a Fey'ri and the last heir of House Dlardrageth, but there isn't any proof of it. He also claims to be Lawful Evil, but he is generally kind to those who are his "subjects".


Then:




> I do not wish for you to run out of inspiration, so I have to just keep working more people for you to write about.
> 1st
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Name: Blíldr Eilmyar
> Race: Wood Elf
> Gender: Make
> ...


Then expanding on Vippi:




> I seem to have gotten lost in the crowd.
> More for Vippi ?

----------


## Great Dragon

> It's good to remind me, though! Because when I end up doing newcomers first - it buries the older requests!
> 
> Then expanding on Vippi:


The *Bandit Mage* lurks, waiting for the right time to unleash Arcane Fury !!
(LoL)

----------


## Whit

If you have time. And any of these tickle your story thoughts. 
1.  Drugar Ironguard. Dwarf warrior (Eldritch Knight) turned his back on protecting a dwarven spellcaster during a battle after learning a terrible secret. 
2.  Alethia Defore half elf female prisoner. Escapes the drow only to stumble upon an ancient tomb shrouded in shadow 
3. Kin Risha the drow bard.  Can she subtly convince others that the fall of the Drow has been manipulated by the high elves all along?

----------


## Great Dragon

Edit: @Tawmis: Updated Bandit Mage.

Q: Would you happen to have a *unique* map of "Acursed Island"?

I like to try and help with Mechanical things.
Here
I'm kinda sad no one is posting requests.....




> If you have time. And any of these tickle your story thoughts. 
> 1.  Duergar Ironguard. Dwarf warrior (Eldritch Knight) turned his back on protecting a dwarven spellcaster during a battle after learning a terrible secret. 
> 
> 2.  Alethia Defore half elf female prisoner. Escapes the drow only to stumble upon an ancient tomb shrouded in shadow
> 
> 3. Kin Risha the drow bard.  Can she subtly convince others that the fall of the Drow has been manipulated by the high elves all along?


Suggestions1) *Soldier* Background (PHB).

2) *Custom* Background "Survivor": Perception and Survival.
Feature: Able to get the latest news of current known threats (Cha with Advantage). 
my thoughts for Class: (A) Ranger/Gloomstalker. (B) Monk/Shadow (C) Shadow Sorceress.
(D) Rogue/Scout (E) Paladin/Any (Vengeance vs Drow?)

3) _Whisper_ Bard?

Thoughts on Personality Traits/Ideals/Bonds/Flaws?

----------


## Tawmis

> The *Bandit Mage* lurks, waiting for the right time to unleash Arcane Fury !!
> (LoL)


Farfanugen! See, this is why it's good to remind me.




> If you have time. And any of these tickle your story thoughts. 
> 1.  Drugar Ironguard. Dwarf warrior (Eldritch Knight) turned his back on protecting a dwarven spellcaster during a battle after learning a terrible secret. 
> 2.  Alethia Defore half elf female prisoner. Escapes the drow only to stumble upon an ancient tomb shrouded in shadow 
> 3. Kin Risha the drow bard.  Can she subtly convince others that the fall of the Drow has been manipulated by the high elves all along?


I'd be glad to tackle these!
For Alethia... Do you have a specific class in mind for them?

----------


## Whit

Drugar fighter. Either champion or Eldritch knight. 
Alethia  either shadow sorcerer or hexblade 
 Kin risha whisperer bard or lore

----------


## dragonearth

Okay what happen to my Warforged if people are trying to sell them
please just say some of the interactions between people and my guy

----------


## Tawmis

> Drugar fighter. Either champion or Eldritch knight. 
> Alethia  either shadow sorcerer or hexblade 
>  Kin risha whisperer bard or lore


Sounds good!




> Okay what happen to my Warforged if people are trying to sell them
> please just say some of the interactions between people and my guy


I will try to get this; but I would consider that expanding... so I probably wouldn't get to it until I catch up with character background submissions! :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Okay, a character I've been trying to build forever, but never really knew his backstory.
> Name: Ivellios Dlardrageth
> Race: Elf: Shadar-Kai (reflavored as Fey'ri)
> Class: Sorcerer: Dragon (reflavored as Demon)
> Background: Noble
> Backstory idea: He claims himself to be a Fey'ri and the last heir of House Dlardrageth, but there isn't any proof of it. He also claims to be Lawful Evil, but he is generally kind to those who are his "subjects".


I was not familiar with the Fey'ri so it took some research!
So giving credit where credit is due:
https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Fey%27ri
https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/w...se_Dlardrageth
https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Hellgate_Keep
All three of those were helped to write this!
This is being written more as a prequel to your character in my mind...
You could have fun with how I end it (or your DM can)...
But I figured from here, however it is your character escapes...
He either goes on to become a true noble or goes on a quest per the dream sequence...
As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts!
If you liked it, loved it, hated it - let me know!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =====

Magic has always come to me naturally.

Since I was young, one of my first memories, was being able to bend and shape the magical energy I felt coursing through my veins to do what I wanted it to do.

My bloodline has a dark history, however.

Thousands of generations ago, House Dlardrageth, a sun elf house of Cormanthor, and a proud and powerful family in ancient Arcorar, gave themselves to demons, courting incubi and succubi, in an attempt to strengthen their line to gain the power necessary to seize the throne and rebuild the ruin of Aryvandaar.

My own bloodline traces to House Dlardrageth. I have no direct proof of this, but if the changes in my body are any indication, and my natural ability to shape magic, are indications. I am a Ar-tel-quessir  - or the common term, Sun Elf - by any outward appearance; until I cease hiding who I am. My barbed tail, small horns on my forehead and my fanged teeth show every indication that somewhere in my bloodline, either a Succubi or Incubi had direct contact. 

In an attempt to discover more about my bloodline and verify that I am from House Dlardrageth, I traveled to Myth Drannor and took over the once abandoned Dlardrageth tower. While I was there, I found an ancient parchment, beautifully preserved with the last mention of House Dlardrageth was in relation to the Seven Citadels' War, which the house provoked, but they were found out soon after, being imprisoned beneath Ascalhorn.

This led me to High Forest, where Ascalhorn  now called Hellgate Keep  resided, protected by the ancient and powerful treant, Turlang. Moving slowly through High Forest, I was able to avoid Turlang and his treants and entered the shattered remains of Hellgate Keep. The Harpers had destroyed the Keep years ago, leaving everything in ruins. Parchments were burned, weapons lie broken. It seemed I would never find any true evidence of my bloodline, until a gentle wind blew a charred book open and I kneeled down to read it. It seemed to be a diary of one of the workers of Ascalhorn the pages inside the book were yellow with age. It was the diary of one of the women of Ascalhorn. I flipped through the pages over the course of several nights of staying in the shattered remains of Hellgate Keep, and discovered it was the diary of a doula. The last few pages describe how she helped with the birthing of a Feyri, and felt mercy in her heart and helped smuggle the child out.

This happened too long ago to be me

But could it have been my father? My mother?

I slept that night inside Hellgates Keep and had a dream of a beautiful woman, her shimmering image hovering above me. She was the most beautiful woman I had seen but I could see her horns, her wings, her tail. She was a succubus. 

My name is Máthair, she explained, I can sense my bloodline in you. Seek out Luigh And uncover the truth and reclaim the House

I woke up with a gasp and a massive Treant standing over me.

----------


## Tawmis

> I do not wish for you to run out of inspiration, so I have to just keep working more people for you to write about.
> 1st
> 
> Name: Blíldr Eilmyar
> Race: Wood Elf
> Gender: Make
> Class: Ranger
> Background: Soldier
> Personality: I  bluntly  say  what  other  people  are  hinting  or  hiding. My favor,  once  lost,  is  lost  forever. The  best  way  to  get  me  to  do  something  is  to  tell  me  I  can't  do  it. I  judge  people  by  their  actions,  not  their  words.
> ...


Weird! So the previous character background in this thread (just before this one), I had a reference to Myth Drannor...
And I was positive the Tawmis-Verse was going to kick in and somehow tie the two together...
But as I wrote, it didn't happen... and it took a different turn!
As always, would love to hear feedback - good, bad, love it, hate it!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =====
The Great Retreat to Evermeet, when many Elves left Faerûn, Myth Drannor lost many of its defenders, leaving it open to attack. In 1346 DR, Alhoons - Mind Flayers who broke away from their circle of life, to become Liches - had consorted with the Church of Bane into opening a portal that allowed demons to gain entrance.

The Demons tore through those that had remained in Myth Drannor, killing everyone they had come in contact with and among the dead, my entire family; my mother, my father, my two sisters, and my younger brother. 

I only survived because I was not in Myth Drannor when the attack happened. Early on, I had taken up to defending the woods, and at the time had been in Shadowdale. 

Realizing that the Church of Bane had been manipulated, they placed wards that prevented the demons from escaping and put out word that there were great treasures to be had, in hopes of luring adventurers. It had worked, but the unprepared adventurers typically met gruesome deaths at the hands of the growing number of fiends now trapped. This is how I learned of the fate of Myth Drannor. When I urgently returned to Myth Drannor to see if the rumors had been true, my greatest fear had been confirmed. 

I joined a small organization that earned the name The Knights of Myth Drannor and gained entrance into the city and we were able to permanently close the gate. Fighting off demons that remained, when the majority of them had been cleared, I rushed to my home, and was greeted by the stench of death. My family had been murdered by the demons. But not simply murdered, but their bodies torn and ripped apart. There was so much blood, and the bodies torn apart so badly, I could not even confirm that everyone in my family could be accounted for. But there was no way anyone could have survived this bloodshed. Fury consumed my soul and I left the Knights of Myth Drannor and ran blindly into the woods. For years, I was nothing more than a raving madman, so deeply driven by grief and despair.

One starless night as I cupped water into my hands from a small lake I felt a beautiful, calming presence, and instantly saw the shimmering reflection on the water. I spit out my water and fell backwards.

It was a Unicorn, whose soft, wispy mane blew in a non-existent breeze. Soft, blue-green eyes looked at me, sorrowfully, as a magnificent silver horn protruded from its forehead, like a powerful sword.

Youve lost your way, Ranger, I heard her soft voice both in my head and heart.

Ive lost everything, I could feel my eyes burn with tears. The very presence of the magnificent unicorn was forcing me to face every emotion that pounded through my heart. I could see the loss of my family, their bodies ripped asunder, as if it had just happened a moment ago.

You still have your life, Ranger, she spoke.

What is this life though? I asked, holding up my hands. What is it worth if I am to suffer so greatly? To lose so much? My mother, my father, my sisters, my brother all gone.

And you would have been lost as well, Ranger, she said.

Perhaps for the better! I barked back, So that I would not have to live with the pain and guilt of surviving of not being there when they needed me most.

Your presence would have made no difference, Ranger, she said. Your skill is great, but it would not have been enough to save your family. Your survival of this tragic event is with purpose.

What possible purpose could there be? I growled.

To find your youngest sister, Ranger, the Unicorn replied, matter-of-factly.

Shes dead!

No, the Unicorn corrected me. Mair is very much alive.

What? How? I asked, standing on my feet.

Mair had been fetching water near the river when the demons appeared, the Unicorn explained. One had clawed her across the chest and she fell into the river, being washed further down the river. The demon had left her for dead, seeing the river run red with her blood. And she would have died, had it not been for the Druids of Dóchas who found her and healed her.

Where can I find these Druids of Dóchas? I asked, gathering my weapons, my wits and my mind.

The demons came for them and they were forced to teleport through the Feywild to escape, the Unicorn explained. Where they are now, I do not know. Once they left my woods, I could no longer see them. But Mair was with them when they escaped.

I will find them, I said, using water to splash on my face, and run through my hair.

When I looked up, the Unicorn was gone.

----------


## Tawmis

> I do not wish for you to run out of inspiration, so I have to just keep working more people for you to write about.
> 2nd
> Name: Rain of Fall (Rain) The Awakening Mist Clan
> Race: Tabaxi
> Gender: Female
> Class: Monk
> Background: Far Traveler
> Personality: I  judge  people  by  their  actions,  not  their  words. There's  nothing  I  like  more  than  a  good  mystery. I  never  pass  up  a  friendly  wager. I  ask  a  lot  of  questions.  I am curious about everything.
> Ideals: Free  Thinking.  Inquiry  and  curiosity  are  the  pillars  of  progress. Greater  Good.  It  is  each  person's  responsibility  to  make  the  most  happiness  for  the  whole tribe. Logic.  Emotions  must  not  cloud  our  logical  thinking. Fairness.  We  all  do  the  work,  so  we  all  share  in  the  rewards.
> ...


This was a lot of fun to write...
And way too easy not to tie into *a previous character origin* that dealt with Tabaxi!
The ONLY part I did not manage to squeeze in that you mentioned was the temple being over run...
However, that could easily be fit in, that while with the humans (Waterdeep) she gets word that the Pterafolk (in retribution to the attacks by the Tabaxi upon Freyathye's arrival), ended up swarming over her temple as well. I wanted to leave that open, since I couldn't find an easy way to squeeze it in.
As always, looking forward to hearing your thoughts!
Enjoy!
==================================================

I had known Gadaí all of my life, as far back as I can remember. He was brutish in his youth, but as we grew closer together, I learned he had been that way in hopes of impressing me. As the years pressed on, we grew closer and closer, and eventually entered a romantic relationship. Even then, he did not change much. He was always looking for the next challenge, while I sought peace and tranquility. It was perhaps the perfect example of how opposites attract.

Gadaí had asked for my hand in Pósadh  the celebration of mating for life, and per Tabaxi tradition in the Awakening Mist Clan, the male would need to present the father of the female, a wondrous item in exchange for what the father values in their daughter. To present something of little value had meant you thought little of their daughter.

Gadaí had heard that the elusive, and very dangerous, Pterafolk had something of great value; but he had not told anyone of his mission. Gadaí traveled across Chult, where we lived and located where the Pterafolk dwelled in the mountains. Gadaí climbed the mountain, undetected and reached the top where he had snuck into a cavern and saw an unusual, three faced statue; one with a face scolding, one with a face smiling, and one with a face with no expression. Suddenly, without warning  the scolding face eyes lit up  lighting up the entire cavern which was full of Pterafolk who were very aware of his presence. It had been a trap! Gadaí had fought against the Pterafolk ambush, but they had been too many of them and he was taken before a pit where one of the rare Pterafolk capable of using magic began chanting before slitting Gadaís throat.

I awoke with a scream, having seen it all in a dream; and there, hovering over my bed, a shimmering image of Gadaí, holding his throat, whispering, They have ensnared my soul within the statue find a way to free me from this curse

When I approached our chieftess, Freyathye, in regards to the vision I had seen, she calmly placed her hand on my shoulder. We do not have the magic to free Gadaí from the curse that has befallen his soul. Nor do we have what it takes to do an assault on the Pterafolk who live so high in the mountains. They would pick us off as we tried to ascend their peaks.

So you are saying we leave Gadaís soul enslaved?

No, Freyathye smiled, her whiskers coming up as she smiled. Mainlanders have made landfall on the shore not so far from here. I have sent an agent to greet them, as they do not appear to be malicious. These would not be the first mainlanders to come to Chult. Our island is full of things that mainlanders seek.

I waited patiently for her agent to return. Her agent, a Tabaxi named Gníomhaire cast a side glance at me, then to Freyathye. Freyathye nodded. The mainlanders seek ores from Chult, he explained, rubbing his grey, fur down.

Freyathye turned and smiled at me. Ore, she smiled, I know exactly where ample amounts of ore can be found. The Peaks of Flame.

But thats where the Pterafolk dwell, Gníomhaire said, his ears going back slightly.

Yes, Freyathye smiled, yes it is. Gníomhaire, lead them to the edge of The Peaks of Flame and explain that is as far as you are permitted to go. Warn the humans about the Pterafolk so that they are aware and prepared for a fight.

Gníomhaire bowed, As you wish, my chieftess. And with that, excused himself.

With any luck, the mainlanders can dwindle down the numbers of the Pterafolk, Freyathye smiled.

Several days later, Gníomhaire returned and reported to Freyathye and myself that the Mainlanders had fought with the Pterafolk, but did not get far up the mountain before being forced to turn around. He also explained that the one who had sent the men had wished to speak with Freyathye back on the mainland. 

Freyathye agreed, much to my surprise, putting her daughter, Iníon, in charge. Freyathye looked at me, and said, You will come with me.

Together, we sailed aboard Sunset Cutter back to Waterdeep where we met with a human Fenryn. His home was magnificent, his wife, another human, exceptionally kind, but once business about the ore had started his wife had disappeared.

Some of my men, Fenryn said, pacing back and forth in the study, feel as if they were led into a trap.

Not so, Freyathye smiled calmly. My most trusted agent, Gníomhaire warned them about the dangers of the Pterafolk. Truth of the matter is, the Pterafolk leave us alone as we leave them alone. To go against them would trigger a war between our kind, which is why Gníomhaire could only lead your people to the base of the mountain and not be seen with your kind.

Suddenly Freyathye turned her head. Someone is listening. Fenryn turned and saw his daughter peering down between the staircase railings. It would seem our discussions have awakened your daughter.

Fenryn flushed with embarrassment. My apologies, Freyathye. It is my daughter. And she is a rather inquisitive child. Allow me a moment to put her to bed.

Aithe could not take her eyes off the feline creature. Freyathye smiled, She seems rather enamored.

Shes never seen a Tabaxi, Aithes father smiled.

Well, we cannot send her off to bed without meeting one then, Freyathye smiled. The Tabaxi approached Aithe, who while initially enchanted by the sight of the Tabaxi, was now gripped with fear when she saw the Tabaxis rippling leg muscles and long claws. Freyathye retracted her claws, My apologies, when I heard a sound I extended my claws. My name is Freyathye.

Aithe extended her hand, Mine is Aithe. Aithe Darante.

The honor, the Freyathye bowed, is all mine. Perhaps one day we will meet again, little one?

Fenryn rushed Aithe up the stairs and into her room. He looked at her and wanted to say something about interrupting a sensitive meeting; but he realized her interruption had sundered the rapidly building tension and reset everyones mood, so he was, in truth, thankful for the interruption.

When Fenryn returned, Freyathye smiled. It is long past we drive the Pterafolk from the peak. They have been a bane to our kind for centuries.

Fenryn was pleasantly surprised by the sudden change of heart.

I ask for one thing, Freyathye said. My companion, Rain, she pointed to me, lost someone against the Pterafolk. A curse has been invoked upon someone she loved. You are wealthy, I see, and have unlimited resources. I ask, in exchange for us helping your men against the Pterafolk, that you assist Rain in finding a way to break the curse that her lover now suffers.

Fenryn agreed, My resources are at her command, Chieftess Freyathye!

She turned and smiled to me.

The mainlanders have volumes of books on magic, and eager adventurers, she whispered. Find a way to restore Gadaí.

----------


## Mythalidor

> I was not familiar with the Fey'ri so it took some research!
> So giving credit where credit is due:
> https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Fey%27ri
> https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/w...se_Dlardrageth
> https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Hellgate_Keep
> All three of those were helped to write this!
> This is being written more as a prequel to your character in my mind...
> You could have fun with how I end it (or your DM can)...
> But I figured from here, however it is your character escapes...
> ...


Completely different direction than what I thought you were going to do with it, but that's great, you surprised me with it. I really like how you did it, making it so my character is searching for answers about his bloodline.
Sorry to make you do all that research, but at least now you have some more stuff to spice up the Tawmis-Verse with. I was surprised that the person after me had a semi-connected story.

----------


## Tawmis

> Completely different direction than what I thought you were going to do with it, but that's great, you surprised me with it. I really like how you did it, making it so my character is searching for answers about his bloodline. Sorry to make you do all that research, but at least now you have some more stuff to spice up the Tawmis-Verse with. I was surprised that the person after me had a semi-connected story.


I don't mind research like this! It only expands the Tawmis-Verse, and also lends potential ideas for my own D&D campaigns. :)

----------


## rocketguy2

Name: Stonewall
Race: Envoy Warforged
Class: Druid
Background: Outlander (Kinda)
Built in tool: Herbalism Kit
Alignment: True Neutral

*Backstory stuff:* Originally made for a war between gnomes (the makers) and dwarves, was abandoned half way through creation, as the war was finished. Essentially just dumped into the sea and forgotten about. Eventually washed up on a forest, where they recreated them self out of the wood and stones of the forest.

Essentially came across no life with an intelligence score above 3, and definitely didn't have any meaningful conversation with them.

The tool that built in to them was added during his reconstruction, it was initially something that seemed like it was used for the creation of magical items, but it wasn't functioning, and was replaced with the herbalism kit.

Is unaware of the meaning of his creation, but intrinsically knows dwarvern and gnomish, alongside common. They don't know why this is the case, but also don't really care.

Has never killed, but has no qualms about it

Their reconstruction takes approximately 10-20 years, and once it is finished, they leave to wander the world, which is when the campaign starts



*Other stuff:* I'm not exactly sure how wildshape will work, considering the whole "android and has no gender" thing, but that's an issue for second level stonewall.

Starts the campaign with Douse and Produce Flame as cantrips, and Absorb Elements, Cure Wounds, Healing Word and Ice Knife prepared.

Outlander isn't really the correct background for them, but I played as a hermit last campaign and want somethnig that's at least moderately different

----------


## AH0098

> Weird! So the previous character background in this thread (just before this one), I had a reference to Myth Drannor...
> And I was positive the Tawmis-Verse was going to kick in and somehow tie the two together...
> But as I wrote, it didn't happen... and it took a different turn!
> As always, would love to hear feedback - good, bad, love it, hate it!
> Enjoy!
> ==================================================  =====
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...





> This was a lot of fun to write...
> And way too easy not to tie into *a previous character origin* that dealt with Tabaxi!
> The ONLY part I did not manage to squeeze in that you mentioned was the temple being over run...
> However, that could easily be fit in, that while with the humans (Waterdeep) she gets word that the Pterafolk (in retribution to the attacks by the Tabaxi upon Freyathye's arrival), ended up swarming over her temple as well. I wanted to leave that open, since I couldn't find an easy way to squeeze it in.
> As always, looking forward to hearing your thoughts!
> Enjoy!
> ==================================================
> 
> *Spoiler*
> ...



Just wow, adding the Knights of Myth Drannor to his history and the part about his sister.  Just amazing as always.  Connecting Rain to Aithe's history is a stroke of genius.  The only small thing is Aithe is from Halruaa, but that's a tiny thing especially considering how many histories and back stories you've written, and that's not even considering your time limit.

Your work is amazing, you I still think you should work on formal writing, you can out together some compelling stories.

----------


## AH0098

As usual great sir, two more.
1st
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Mayidil Bawn'urden
Race: Drow Elf
Gender: Female
Class: Fighter
Background: Outlander (Battlemaster)
Personality: I  feel  tremendous  empathy  for  all  who  suffer. Despite  my  birth,  I  do  not  place  myself  above  other  folk.  We  all  have  the  same  blood. I'm  willing  to  listen  to  every  side  of  an  argument  before  I  make  my  own  judgment.
Ideals: Free Thinking. Inquiry and curiosity are the pillars of progress. Aspiration. I seek to prove myself worthy of my god's favor by matching my actions against her teachings. Redemption. There's a spark of good in everyone.
Bonds: A powerful person killed someone I love. Someday soon, I'll have my revenge. 
Flaws: A scandal prevents me from ever going home again. That kind of trouble seems to follow me around.
Notes: Shes a follower of Ellistre, she escaped her drow city before it was destroyed.  She lives on the surface with other followers of Ellistre.


2nd
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Flint Forgefire
Race: Mountain Dwarf
Gender: Male
Class: Cleric (Forge)
Background: Guild Artisan
Personality: I always want to know how things work and what makes people tick.
Ideals: I work hard to be the best there is at my craft.
Bonds: I owe my clan a debt for forging me into the person I am today. One day I will return to my clan and prove that I am the greatest artisan of them all.
Flaws: I am horribly jealous of anyone that can outshine my handiwork.
Notes: Cleric of Moradin, descendant on his mothers side of Durgeddin the Black.  Homebrewed to exist in Faerun.  


I hope you enjoy, you've definitely helped fuel my inspiration to create more characters to fuel your inspiration to write amazing work.

----------


## Tawmis

> Just wow, adding the Knights of Myth Drannor to his history and the part about his sister.  Just amazing as always.  Connecting Rain to Aithe's history is a stroke of genius.  The only small thing is Aithe is from Halruaa, but that's a tiny thing especially considering how many histories and back stories you've written, and that's not even considering your time limit.
> Your work is amazing, you I still think you should work on formal writing, you can out together some compelling stories.


Thank you! And good catch about Aithe!
And thank you for the words of encouragement for formal writing!
To be honest, I have written many stories (most in various states of being unfinished) - but with the release of 5th Edition, it's been so wonderful creating adventures for the party I DM for - and having that immediate response to the adventures! (Similar to writing these back stories!) There's that "immediate" gratification. One day, I hope to finish the one story (I mentioned previously in this thread). I just don't know when that "one day" will be.

And speaking of DMing - so one of my players (Jessica), her brother plays D&D with some of his friends (some are not local, so they they have some connect through Skype). Well, their DM's wife is about to have a baby, so he's stepping down (for a bit) and Jessica pumped me up as this wonderful DM - so he asked her to ask me if I would "fill in" for their game. Well they're doing a module (which I don't have), but currently in a village (where they left off) - so I said, I could do it - and rather than purchase the module and move their game forward without the DM (I don't want to step on any toes), I said I could come up with a series of "side quests" for the party to do from that village - so when the DM returns, they're still in that village, and the DM can just resume naturally. So they're all for it. Jessica then asked, if she could join her brother's game, since I am going to DM for their game; and they agreed. She's still new to D&D (only been playing a year, with me as a DM) and rolled up a Half-Elf Warlock (patron Unicorn, her choice; and familiar as a pseudodragon). Since it's for a fill in (for who knows how long), I wasn't too concerned if the familiar is too powerful; I decided to roll with it. She then asked me to write a background. My own game is in a homebrew world I made up; but I assume her brother's game is based on Forgotten Realms, since they're doing a published module... that said, this is what I came up with...
===========================================
The sound of an infant crying rang through the silent woods, drawing the attention of some of the more mysterious residents of the Cormanthor Forest, including Pixies and Sprites who looked at each other quizzically as the infant continued to cry. There was no sign of the infants mother or father nearby.

She is doomed to die, came a mystical voice behind the gathered fey, who jumped and were startled by the presence of the creature who spoke.

Draíocht, one of the Pixies looked at the magnificent unicorn, whose soft purple eyes gazed down at the infant, you would allow this innocent infant to perish?

Draíocht, the unicorn, whose main blew gently in the wind, looking as if it were made of wispy clouds simply said, Her parents have abandoned her. They care nothing for her. Why should we?

She is but an infant, Beag, the small, female Pixie pleaded. Shes done no wrong in this world.

Human blood courses through her veins, Draíocht said matter-of-factly. By their very nature alone, humans are often more trouble than orcs and goblins, because we repeatedly trust them, simply to be betrayed again and again.

But! Beag exclaimed, pulling black the blanket around the infants head, Elf blood courses through her veins too, see her ears?

Draíocht nudged the infant with her white nose. What am I to do with a child? How can I care for one? None of you can. You would get bored or lose interest or grow frustrated once the infant began crying.

The Feywild, Beag offered. Take her to the Feywild.

The Feywild, Draíocht seemed to laugh at the notion. And what?

The Satyrs and the like could raise her, Beag suggested, fluttering her wings proudly.

The Satyrs, if Unicorns could laugh, Draíocht would have done so. You have been away from the Feywild too long. The Satyrs would simply sing and dance and forget to tend to the infant. There was a long pause before Draíocht finally said, But I see if I do not help tend to this child, all of you will never forgive me. I will take this infant to the Feywild.

The child, named Galiena Erenaeth, meaning lost child of the woodlands was brought to the Feywild. Brought before the Dryad, Álainn, Galiena was left to her care. Almost immediately, a Pseudodragon named Dearbhán took immediate interest in the infant, cuddling on top of her as if she were a sleeping bed. Álainn did not discourage Dearbháns behavior. As Galiena grew older, the Fey of the Feywild took interest in her, teaching her things about the Feywild, as well as the world where she had originally come from, filling her mind with endless wisdom; all the while she and Dearbhán grew closer and closer, until they had become inseparable. 

Sixteen years growing up in the Feywild had exposed her to magic. Seeking to learn how to wield such powers drew some concern from the Feywild; as theyve seen too many times, where humans with powerful magic had used it for darkness. Though a Half-Elf, the human side of her blood had always been a concern.

Álainn who had been taking care of her called upon Draíocht, the mystical and powerful Unicorn who protected the Dalelands and explained Galienas interest in magic, and expressed her concern for the young child learning such power.

Draíocht, who had been secretly checking on Galiena almost daily since leaving her in the Feywild with Álainn did not share the Dryads concern. If anything, like Dearbhán, the Pseudodragon, Galiena had grown on Draíocht.

The magnificent beast approached her and explained that he could bond with her and unlock magic that coursed in her veins; but there would be a cost. The secret of the magic within her and the process of the bond would bind her soul to Draíocht, which meant that if Draíocht needed her, she would be forced to answer her patrons calls.

Galiena agreed.

The process had been unexpectedly painful. With a cut from Draíochts horn, their blood and souls bound to one another in a magical, mystical, process that left Galiena on the ground vomiting wildly for hours. When she was finally able to regain her composure, Draíocht explained as a part of the process, in the presence of great evil that threatened nature, or was unnatural, Galienas eyes would glow a soft, purple hue, similar to Draíochts own eyes. Draíocht also offered her a main of his wispy white hair to tie to her quarterstaff. The strand of hair would always allow Draíocht to know where she was, no matter what plane of existence she was on.

Galiena explained that she wanted to return back to Faerûn and see if she could find out why she had been abandoned by her parents. Had they been killed? Was she abandoned for another reason? It had been something that chewed at her soul since she had learned the truth.

Draíocht smiled, and with a nod of his magnificent main, had teleported her back to Faerûn

----------


## AH0098

> Thank you! And good catch about Aithe!
> And thank you for the words of encouragement for formal writing!
> To be honest, I have written many stories (most in various states of being unfinished) - but with the release of 5th Edition, it's been so wonderful creating adventures for the party I DM for - and having that immediate response to the adventures! (Similar to writing these back stories!) There's that "immediate" gratification. One day, I hope to finish the one story (I mentioned previously in this thread). I just don't know when that "one day" will be.
> 
> And speaking of DMing - so one of my players (Jessica), her brother plays D&D with some of his friends (some are not local, so they they have some connect through Skype). Well, their DM's wife is about to have a baby, so he's stepping down (for a bit) and Jessica pumped me up as this wonderful DM - so he asked her to ask me if I would "fill in" for their game. Well they're doing a module (which I don't have), but currently in a village (where they left off) - so I said, I could do it - and rather than purchase the module and move their game forward without the DM (I don't want to step on any toes), I said I could come up with a series of "side quests" for the party to do from that village - so when the DM returns, they're still in that village, and the DM can just resume naturally. So they're all for it. Jessica then asked, if she could join her brother's game, since I am going to DM for their game; and they agreed. She's still new to D&D (only been playing a year, with me as a DM) and rolled up a Half-Elf Warlock (patron Unicorn, her choice; and familiar as a pseudodragon). Since it's for a fill in (for who knows how long), I wasn't too concerned if the familiar is too powerful; I decided to roll with it. She then asked me to write a background. My own game is in a homebrew world I made up; but I assume her brother's game is based on Forgotten Realms, since they're doing a published module... that said, this is what I came up with...
> ===========================================
> The sound of an infant crying rang through the silent woods, drawing the attention of some of the more mysterious residents of the Cormanthor Forest, including Pixies and Sprites who looked at each other quizzically as the infant continued to cry. There was no sign of the infants mother or father nearby.
> 
> She is doomed to die, came a mystical voice behind the gathered fey, who jumped and were startled by the presence of the creature who spoke.
> ...


Awesome work as always. Having a Unicorn as a Celestial Patron is a pretty awesome idea, you could even work that concept into a Favored Soul Sorcerer.

----------


## kalebr

Hi, 

Amazing work.  Would love to see how you would build upon this.  Thanks in advance.


Name: Kiiso
Race: Changeling (Though playing in Waterdeep)
Gender: "Female"
Age: 16
Class: Rogue 3 -> Monk 2 -> Wizard 3 -> Monk X
Background: Criminal
Personality: I am incredibly slow to trust.
Ideals: People.  I'm loyal to my friends, not to any ideals, and everyone else can lake a trip down the Styx for all I care. (Neutral)
Bonds: I entered seclusion to hide from the ones who might still be hunting me. I must someday confront them.
Flaws: I will never fully trust anyone other than myself.

Some story beats I've thought of but certainly up for changing.  The only thing that is required is this character and another player's character (Iroh) are going to start the game with a non romantic relationship.  The other character is a fighter who just retired from the army and our characters meet under some circumstance that puts them into a symbiotic relationship.

Other thoughts:
Daughter of noble woman and unknown father, exiled from the family at  young age when changeling abilities were revealed.  Assumes new identity and leaves birth family forever... maybe.Used changeling abilities to escape family and becomes orphan at a monastery.Was allowed to live in monastery, but never accepted.  Learned to steal to survive, thus, rogue origin.Steals a book of ancient monk/arcane secrets.  Cannot read book but studies it constantly.  This will be the narrative for her multiclassing into monk and wizard.Eventually, encounters army Iroh and falls into the camp that follows the army.  Lives as a barely surviving urchin until she and Iroh are brought together as he leaves the army.For context, Iroh is planned to be an older, honorable soldier.  Modeled after Iroh from Avatar.

One last note.  I intend to play up the INT requirement for Wizard and think of her as a very intelligent, but quiet and distrusting character.  She'll have a close trust with Iroh and do anything to protect him, but others are kept at a distance as she tries to hide her changeling nature.

----------


## Great Dragon

> Awesome work as always. Having a Unicorn as a Celestial Patron is a pretty awesome idea, you could even work that concept into a Favored Soul Sorcerer.


I liked the _Celestial_ to *Feywild* crossover. 
With a Druid hanging out in the Fae realm.

(But then, I tend to still consider Unicorns to be Fea. 
While the *Celestial Charger* looked like a Unicorn, in fact it was not)

----------


## AH0098

> I liked the _Celestial_ to *Feywild* crossover. 
> With a Druid hanging out in the Fae realm.
> 
> (But then, I tend to still consider Unicorns to be Fea. 
> While the *Celestial Charger* looked like a Unicorn, in fact it was not)


Yes, but the Unicorn is the symbol of the "main" 5e setting nature deity, Mielikki .  Also how Unicorns are depicted in most fantasy settings tend to be a symbol of purity and good.  Doesn't quite fit with fey who are more extremes of emotions, innocence of nature, and also have an alien view of the world due to their nature and where they exist.

*Edit: The interaction fits with how I'd expect material plane bound fey to interact with a Unicorn within the Unicorn's protected area of Forest.*

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Stonewall
> Race: Envoy Warforged
> Class: Druid
> Background: Outlander (Kinda)
> Built in tool: Herbalism Kit
> Alignment: True Neutral
> 
> *Backstory stuff:* Originally made for a war between gnomes (the makers) and dwarves, was abandoned half way through creation, as the war was finished. Essentially just dumped into the sea and forgotten about. Eventually washed up on a forest, where they recreated them self out of the wood and stones of the forest. Essentially came across no life with an intelligence score above 3, and definitely didn't have any meaningful conversation with them. The tool that built in to them was added during his reconstruction, it was initially something that seemed like it was used for the creation of magical items, but it wasn't functioning, and was replaced with the herbalism kit. Is unaware of the meaning of his creation, but intrinsically knows dwarvern and gnomish, alongside common. They don't know why this is the case, but also don't really care. Has never killed, but has no qualms about it. Their reconstruction takes approximately 10-20 years, and once it is finished, they leave to wander the world, which is when the campaign starts. *Other stuff:* I'm not exactly sure how wild shape will work, considering the whole "android and has no gender" thing, but that's an issue for second level stonewall. Starts the campaign with Douse and Produce Flame as cantrips, and Absorb Elements, Cure Wounds, Healing Word and Ice Knife prepared. Outlander isn't really the correct background for them, but I played as a hermit last campaign and want something that's at least moderately different


I admit, there's been a delay in me getting to these due to a few things...
My own D&D game, I DM for, celebrated one year of gaming together. This was epic, because other than myself (whose been playing D&D since like 1976!), Anita who got the group together (and she'd played only a few times previously in the month before), discovered I was a DM and asked me to DM for a group of her friends that had never played D&D but always wanted to. So Anita, Melinda, Jessica, Dave, Albert, and Amy (and eventually Jessica's husband Brad) gathered around a table, rolled up characters, I wrote their backstories - and the adventures of D&D began. Honestly, I thought it wouldn't last more than a few sessions - but each time, they returned hungry for more! The crazy part is Anita was the connection between all of us - and most didn't know one another - they simply knew Anita - and as the game progressed, we all rapidly became extremely close friends! The magic of D&D is amazing! You can check out the video I made of the photos I've taken over the year of playing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k3lir8p0hc
The other distraction is that *Gears of War 5* came out, and that entire franchise is like my drug. I normally can't stand the pow pow pew pew kind of games. But I am obsessed with Gears of War. So I've been playing that.
And the other thing is - work has been utterly insane (usually I am able to knock one or two out during lunch) - these days I am needing to step away from my desk. :)
All of that said...
I did manage to get most of what you wanted into this background (taking a break from GoW5)...
As always, please let me know what you think! Good, bad, love it, hate it, let me know!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ============

Second chances.

Rarely are we ever given them. I suppose for someone  something  like me a second, even a third or fourth chance could be granted.

You see, I am not like the Squirrels and Deer and Beavers that Ive found on this island. I am not alive in the same sense that they are. I have pieces  puzzles to a past that come and go in flashes  of when I fought in a fantastic war.

The reasons for this war, I can scarcely remember.

I do know that several months ago, there was a flash  a bolt of lightning that had struck near where I had washed up on this island. The electricity that coursed through the ground, and through my body, as I lay in a shallow pool of water, energized me and awoke me from my slumber.

Before being electrocuted back to life, in my slumber I could recall hearing things; feeling things, but there was nothing I could do. Its similar to what mortals called paralysis. I recall my creators saying that there was no more use for me and had deactivated me sending me into this paralytic slumber. I recall being put on a ship to be sold, but the ship fell victim to a violent storm. I remember hearing the wood snapping, the rain pounding, and then sinking. In my paralytic slumber I could no longer feel the suns warmth; I know not if days, weeks, months or even years, passed before I washed ashore onto this island. I remember on the island, I could feel the sun again; and in my slumber could count the days that went by until a similar storm came and struck the islands beach, awakening me again.

My flesh, or whatever you might call it, had been severely damaged over time, especially submerged in the sea. I used the wood and stones I found on the island to reconstruct my flesh and armor. I searched the small island for any signs of intelligent life, but the entire island  as small as it was  seemed to be only populated by animals. 

This forced me to try and communicate with these animals since they were the only ones on the island. Even that proved to be difficult because my size and shape sent them scurrying away into the underbrush. I realized that I would need to look more like them; so I put in the effort to behave as they did. If they were on four legs, I went down on two legs and two hands. I realized my body was malleable and that perhaps, with some practice, I could even perhaps change my shape to look like one of them.

As I continued to explore the island, I found what appears to have been an abandoned village at the top of a mountain that over looked the ocean. A magnificent horse creature with the lower half a fish body, statue pointed directly north to the ocean. As I began to study the abandoned village and statue, this seemed to be a place of worship at one time. To add to the mystery, many of the items found seemed to be things from deep below the oceans surface.  Ancient scripture that I did not recognize lined the base of the statue, as well as some of the walls inside the village.

As I was observing the statue, trying to decipher the runes, I spotted an approaching vessel. Making my way down the mountain and to the beach, I signaled the vessel with the use of fire. As I boarded the ship, being rescued from the island, and sailed away, I cast one last glance back at the island, and it seemed that I saw the eyes of the statue flicker in the setting suns light.

I turned around and faced forward, wondering where my new adventure would take me next.

----------


## Tawmis

> If you have time. And any of these tickle your story thoughts. 
> 1.  Drugar Ironguard. Dwarf warrior (Eldritch Knight) turned his back on protecting a dwarven spellcaster during a battle after learning a terrible secret. 
> 2.  Alethia Defore half elf female prisoner. Escapes the drow only to stumble upon an ancient tomb shrouded in shadow. Alethia  either shadow sorcerer or hexblade.
> 3. Kin Risha the drow whisper bard.  Can she subtly convince others that the fall of the Drow has been manipulated by the high elves all along?


I am going to try something a little interesting with your three submissions
You will probably quickly see what I did And naturally, I would love to hear your thoughts.

=====================

My name is Alethia Defore, and I have spent a life time trying to piece myself together. I am a Half-Elf, who as an infant, was found abandoned outside a cave. A small band of travelers seeking shelter from the coming rain storm had headed for the mountains and found me and took me in. Fortunately, one of the women, a human named Ryastone Everfall, had just had a child of her own not long ago, so she was able to breast feed me and keep me alive. Her husband, also a human, named Piotor Everfall had provided me food and furs, and together they adopted me into their family.

Throughout my teenage years, I never even considered that I looked different. The way my eyes had a slight slant, the way my ears were more pointed that my brother and sister. When I was old enough to be told the truth, I cant explain it, but I felt betrayed. Hurt. Even though the Everfall family had nothing to do with abandoning me as an infant, I somehow misplaced my anger in them. That night I ran away; and since that night had been trying to find out who my parents were.

I had fallen in with a Thieves guild known as The Undercurrent. They had several mages working for them (providing a trade of service; to either steal magical items for them; or so that the Thieves could turn to the mages to get magical items identified). One of the Mages, a Half-Elf like myself, was able to find documentation from a female human that claimed she had escaped the clutches of the Drow, but that she lost her child as she escaped (forcing to leave her infant behind; which, she had been impregnated by a Drow). When I went to find this woman, I learned that she had returned to the caves to see if she could recover the infant. That was exactly eighteen years ago. My same age. I thanked the Half-Elf and returned to where the Drow cave entrance was supposedly and made my way down into the darkness. The further down I went the stranger things got; there were mushrooms taller than me; plants whose illumination pierced the darkness; I even encountered talking mushrooms of some kind that warned me to turn back; that they were guardians of a sinister secret down below. Still I pressed on, and soon found myself falling down a slippery slope for almost an hour, coming to a full stop in complete darkness. Thankfully, one of my torches also made its way down the slope and when I ignited it, I stood before a massive dark statue of what appeared to be a female elf, holding a wolfs head before her. The statue stood nearly thirty feet tall and was composed of some form of metal or stone that was so completely black that it even seemed to absorb the light of my torch.

As soon as I ran my hand across it, my eyes rolled to the back of my head as I felt my life ebb away.

I was suddenly floating in the ethereal of complete darkness; there was no solid ground beneath me, above me, beside me, nothing. Crimson eyes suddenly appeared in the darkness. You seek your mother, a female voice boomed, echoing all around me, in deafening volumes. 

Who are you? I stammered.

Ellatorn Brokemane, the voice boomed. My soul is trapped in the Shadowfell. However, I can see everything. I can even see your mother.

Shes alive?

I did not say that, I merely said, I can see your mother. Bind your soul to me, become my weapon, and share your light with me, so that I can once again return to Faerûn.

You can show me my mother? What of my father? Is he truly a Drow?

Oh, he is indeed a Drow, and your mother a human.

Show him to me, I said, and my soul is yours.

A vision appeared before me of a handsome Drow elf, with charcoal black skin and violet colored eyes.

Suddenly I felt as if I was being thrown back into my body.

My name is Kin Risha. I have spent my life manipulating people. I found I was quite skilled with telling lies and stories that others quickly believed. My mother sought to curb the behavior since such skills were not welcomed among the Drow community. Its true, I am full blooded Drow. My people, my clan, were involved in a war that last several hundred years against The High Elves. As it turns out, a High Elf Priestess by the name of Ellatorn Brokenmane led her people into the caves to finally be rid of us. However, just as my people were about to win the war, Ellatorn turned to the darkest of magics, and resorted to Necromancy. She called upon an Evil God, and rose her people up from the dead. With no way to kill what is already dead, hundreds of my people were killed, before Ellatorn was finally stopped and captured. Rather than execute her, as we should have, we called upon our goddess, Lolth, to banish her soul to the Shadowfell, where her tainted soul will forever be corrupted by the darkness.

Her body was buried just outside of our home, a giant statue erected as a warning. In her hand, a wolf head; not as a symbol that she had killed a wolf, but that she was a wolf in sheeps clothing. She had led her people, who believed in Light and Hope, and in that moment of desperation, was willing to sacrifice their souls to win the war. Now, I visit the statue, because the hatred I feel seeping from the statue inspires me to spin songs and stories about those of my people who died against a woman who was willing to sacrifice her people and her soul to win a fight, and still lose in the end.

Usually I arrive and sit there, and get inspired. But tonight something was different. I did not feel the same amount of soothing hatred, and thats when I find an unconscious half-elf woman. I immediately tie her up and awaken her.

What are you doing way down here? I barked.

My name is Alethia Defore, the Half-elf woman replied. I am looking for my mother and father.

Theyre not down here, I sneered. Youve gotten yourself into trouble.

Look at me, she said, my skin! I am like you!

Youre nothing like me, cross breed, I barked back. I can smell the human on you.

Its true, I am part human, but my father was a Drow, like you, she snapped back.

A Drow? I titled her head back and laughed. No Drow would lay with a human.

Not even if he had a slave, she asked.

Now I was forced to be quiet. There had been some Drow who took pleasure in abusing their slaves; even sexually. Whats your fathers name?

The woman seemed to close her eyes and be muttering to someone as if an unseen ghost were nearby. She finally opened her eyes and said, Scáth Risha.

I dropped my lute. You lie.

I swear its true, she replied. Do you know him?

Hes my father, I growled. Are you reading my mind?

No, I swear it. He had a human slave, who escaped eighteen years ago. She came back just recently looking for me. I need to see him. Or my mother. Please.

Just as I was debating what to do with her, I heard my brother shouting, Kin! Its the Dwarves! Theyre attacking again!

My name is Drugar Ironguard, and I have protected my brother Bauren Ironguard all of his life. When we were born, I was born to fight. My older brother was born, thinner, frailer, and had no passion for weapons or forging. He brought, sadly, dishonor to our family clan until I came along. He spent his life studying the way of magic and how it worked, even as I studied how to shape metal and understand how it worked. He would show me a new spell hes learned, I would show him a new weapon I had forged. But because he was my brother, I took an interest in his hobbies to better understand him, and I too began to learn to use magic. While nowhere near as good as my brother, I learned a good spell or two. My brother, one day, vanished for almost three years, and returned far more powerful than I could have imagined.

The great dishonor that he had brought on our family in his youth was immediately washed away. In our constant battle with the Drow Elves who have been a constant threat and enemy, he led became far more passionate about putting an end to them. My brother became one of the most trusted confidants to our King, King Stonebroke. He devised a plan to finally be rid of the Drow elves; and while he had the Kings ear, I was one of the Kings most trusted Warriors. I was never one to back down from a fight; as a matter of fact, I had spent most of my earlier years defending my brother from those who sought to hurt him; but this new vigor that my brother had for fighting for war was unsettling.

When we launched our attack against the Drow, a plan devised by my brother, that he assured King Stonebroke, would not fail because he had a full proof plan that he did not want to completely reveal in the event there were spies in his court.

It was no surprise, within hours, covered in blood; I could see the tide of the battle was turning against us. The Drow were capable Magic Users, something my kind rarely had stock in  except for my brother, who was standing in the front of the battle with bolts of energy and arrows barely missing him. I made my way to him and called for a retreat, but my brother demanded everyone to stand their ground.

And then I saw his master plan. He was raising the dead to fight for us. Not only Dwarves, but he was raising the Drow to fight against their own kind. I shouted to him to stop, but he could no longer hear me. In his madness, he was lost to the darkness, just like Ellatorn Brokenmane had been many years ago. Our family, after the war, which we were still forced to retreat from, had been spurned and forced away from our homes. My brother was lost somewhere in the battle. I dont know if he lived or died.


My name is Kin Risha, and I have a Half-Elf prisoner named Alethia Defore. My brother had warned me about the Dwarves attack  a fight we seemed to be winning until one of the Dwarves turned to Necromancy, and began raising the dead. I was cut off from my own people and forced to flee from the dead that were running rampant all over, killing Drow and Dwarf alike. I fled to the surface with my prisoner, assuming that death or undeath would claim my family below. Even from the surface cave, I swear I could still hear their screams

----------


## Tawmis

> Quintin Aeteel
> Standard Human.
> Neutral Evil.
> 
> Criminal Background
> Class Skills: Arcana and History.
> Languages: Common, Draconic and Undercommon.
> Trait: Cautious, but Curious.
> Ideal: Power. I deserve to be treated like Royalty.
> ...


So if you look closely you might see what that first line is a clear reference to. Even better that I managed to end it with dregs and depravity (D&D get it?)
This was fun to write... I felt like I was able to get in his headspace... I also left some "openings" for other things if you want to use them (a specific new resident in a specific tower)...
I wrote it with NO idea what you could do with it; just felt like an interesting spin (and also a chance to do another jab at our Bandit mage!)
As always, would love to hear feedback - whether you love it, hate it, whatever! Let me know!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==

Thay  you will never find a more deplorable swarm of dregs and depravity.

My name is Quintin Aeteel, and I am a human born into slavery. The Nobles of Thay, if they can even be called that, were Wizards, Sorcerers and Warlocks, all drawn here for the never ending thirst of arcane knowledge. Here in Thay, lawlessness and slavery were rampant, attracting the less favorable people of the world. 

One day, while running an errand for my Master (who was graciously beginning to teach me magic by forcing me to run errands for him), I returned to see his Stone Tower burning. Honestly, it was not much of a surprise to see it burning. Kallious was a cruel and vicious Half-Elf, and not very well liked in Thay, because he rarely attended the meetings and thus never shared his magic secrets. More than once I heard wizards and mages pounding on his door, and Kallious would simply attack them with trivial spells to drive them away. I waited for the fire to simmer down  but Kallious tower was full of ancient tomes and parchments and wooden stairs. It took almost six hours for the fire to die down and not a single person came to his aid, which as I said, was not surprising. I was able to confirm what appeared to be Kallious body, burned to a crisp at the top of his tower, as if he had fled up the stairs to try and escape the fire. Why he had not teleported away was beyond me.

Now free of my Master but with no one to feed me (which, for all that Kallious did to me, he at least did feed me well and provide me a place to sleep), I turned to a thieves guild that operated throughout the continent known as The Undercurrent which is where Kallious had often sent me to fetch various magical items they found and would sell to him. As it turned out, some of Kallious enemies in Thay had me followed, and I had led them to The Undercurrent, which was then forced to flee, and I too, had to flee from Thay or suffer the same fate as Kallious. 

I had met up with a traveling Circus who took interest in me being able to cast spells to draw in a crowd. I learned more magic from their Sages and Gypsies that I had only barely begun to dabble in with Kallious. The traveling Circus (The Sunset Miracle) eventually made it to the Swordcoast, where I had parted way. During my stay at the Swordcoast, I joined a Mages Guild, where magic was openly shared and those well versed in magic took the time to teach those who were newer. With this newly gained power and knowledge, I returned to Thay to destroy those who had murdered Kallious; not out of a sense of vengeance, but because I knew they would come for me. I tracked down each and every one of them, and forced them to confess, and explain who else had partaken in this. In total, I found, tracked down, and killed sixteen other Mages, by the time I was done. The people of Thay would respect me for my power and treat me as the Noble I should be treated as. I rebuild Kallious tower, where I discover, on full moons similar to the night he was murdered, his spirit walks the halls. He does nothing to me, and acts, just as he did in life, as if I didnt exist. In a search for magical items, I re-establish my connection to The Undercurrent guild and begin a trade negotiation with them, taking over as the primary leader in Thay. I quickly amass a large number of mercenaries to not only protect me, but to protect The Undercurrent. 

Apparently, those I had murdered, their kin took to leaking rumors of great magical possessions in my tower; and hired a group of would be heroes to find me and destroy me and take my possessions. A Dwarven Druid was among them, as well as a Paladin, but I am able to use my magic to escape. The spirit of Kallious seems completely unaffected and uninterested; and despite the Paladins best efforts, they are unable to banish Kallious spirit. The heroes seem bent on finding me and killing me, undoubtedly due to a reward placed by my enemies; and I find them again, interfering with my business, this time without the Paladin, but a Rogue is with them who interests me.

I return to Thay and track down those who would have put this bounty on me, and in the process also discover some interesting information about this party who seeks to end me. I acquire a new batch of mercenaries and this time, I will use them to put an end to these heroes, and to better avoid detection I adopt the name Albrek Underflow.

----------


## Great Dragon

> So if you look closely you might see what that first line is a clear reference to. Even better that I managed to end it with dregs and depravity (D&D get it?)
> This was fun to write... I felt like I was able to get in his headspace... I also left some "openings" for other things if you want to use them (a specific new resident in a specific tower)...
> I wrote it with NO idea what you could do with it; just felt like an interesting spin (and also a chance to do another jab at our Bandit mage!)
> As always, would love to hear feedback - whether you love it, hate it, whatever! Let me know!


I did enjoy. Very Interesting.
Thanks !!

(Please don't forget *Vippy*.

I know You're super busy, so relax and have fun.

Here are the next two, both of which are very different. And not having any connections to each other)

*Xidus Bamwar*
Hill Giant Chief 
His small Tribe recently killed by a band of heartless Adventurers, and himself only spared to fullfil the technicality of a contract, he now revenge !!

*Azo* Redeemer of Men
Gold Dragon Wyrmling
The self appointed secret protector of a small mining town. Able to change his shape, but only into a Squirrel, a Finch, and an Otter.
Flaw: is always Gold Colored.

New: Able to become a (male) Halfling with bright Gold Eyes.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi, 
> Amazing work.  Would love to see how you would build upon this.  Thanks in advance.
> Name: Kiiso
> Race: Changeling (Though playing in Waterdeep)
> Gender: "Female"
> Age: 16
> Class: Rogue 3 -> Monk 2 -> Wizard 3 -> Monk X
> Background: Criminal
> Personality: I am incredibly slow to trust.
> ...


This was an interesting write up to do! I've never done a Changeling before... never played one, DMed for one, or wrote an origin for one!
There were perhaps a few small changes I made in the origin write up that, I thought, might spice things up and really drive home the point of why she is the way she is...
As always, I'd love to hear comments - good? Bad? Love it? Hate it? Let me know!
Enjoy!

PS: Keep an eye out for a specific movie reference! (Gears of War 5 was on my brain...)
===========================================

My name is Kiiso, and according to my mother, a noble woman, it means to blend in some ancient tongue she knew. My mother, a noble woman named Siola, gave birth to me, but kept the father a secret from everyone. This naturally generated countless rumors about my mother, and what affairs and men she had slept with. The secret also exiled her from her friends, who now began to suspect if perhaps my father might have been one of their spouses. My mother used to tell me that she was used to solitude. She even warned me that one day, I would grow accustomed to it as well, because she, like many animals in the wild, must one day let me go to discover who I am.

That day came when I was sixteen years old. One of the daughters of a woman who had once been a friend of my mothers, assaulted me. She proclaimed that my mother is what caused her mother and father to fall apart. (This had not been the first time my mother was accused of this, because she would not reveal who my father was). However, this time, the human named Tiela, struck me so hard on the side of my head that my ears rang.

But that wasnt all.

My eyes suddenly became colorless and my hair, pure white, drained of any color. My skin turned just as pale and white as my hair, and the girl screamed, Witch! I saw my mother, watching from the balcony as she turned away. She knew that her life here was over. They would come for her and that she would need to be on the move. She knew she could not take Kiiso with her, the child would only slow her down.

I knew then that my mother had been warning me all those years, because this moment was coming. Whether it was because Yurnteena had punched me in the head or some other trigger; the truth of not who I was, but what I was, would one day be revealed.

I fled into the forest and ran for my life. I feel as if I ran for days, crying, never stopping, hearing the voices and screams behind me, to catch me and burn me alive. I finally collapsed in the forest, so exhausted and breathing so heavy, I was certain death would come for me, because I could not catch my breath. Monks at a nearby monastery found me unconscious and brought me to their temple for my own safety.

I tried to tell them that they should have left me to die, but they refused to listen. When I tried to explain to Meiyo Senshi, what I was, he simply placed his finger on my lips, and with an accent I could not place, simply stated, It does not matter who or what you are; the past is behind you, the present is today, now; and what will you be tomorrow, is what truly matters.

Despite Meiyo Senshis kind words; the others in the Monastery seemed to know what I was, though I had hid from them, with but a thought, what I looked like. Only those who had found me knew my true appearance. Perhaps they had told others; whispers of how I was a ghost, spirit or witch of some kind. This led me to stealing from a nearby village in order to survive; whether it was food, clothes, and even a dagger. While I appreciated Meiyo Senshis kindness, the others in his monastery avoided me; which made reading up on them and their culture quite easy. One such book, that seemed to have arcane runes was too interesting to return and accidentally remained in my possession. 

I spent weeks trying to decipher the book in the quiet of my own room, which Meiyo Senshi had assigned to me. By candlelight, day in and day out, I practiced the runes displayed on the pages, but without being able to read the words, could never seem to master whatever magic it is these people used. As I sat in the dark some nights, I reflected on my life. My father, whoever he was, abandoned me before I was born. My mother abandoned me when the truth of what I was, was revealed to the world. This made me slow to trust people, naturally. This has made me rely only on myself, and no one else.

When the Red Eye Orcs came and attacked the Monastery, it so happened to be that a group of warriors, from the same country as Meiyo Senshi had been visiting. The Warriors put up a vialant fight, but the Red Eye Orcs are known for their viciousness. When I had run back into the Monastery, since I had been at the lake, reflecting on life when the attack rang out, I knew I was putting my life at risk, but I could not leave the book behind. I managed to reach my room, stealth-fully avoiding the Red Eye Orcs, who were running through the Monastery slaughtering all who stood in their way. When I tried to turn and leave, one of the Red Eye Orcs was blocking my doorway. I quickly grabbed my dagger that had been sitting on the nightstand, but just then a sword pierced the Orcs heart from behind.

An older soldier, one of the men who arrived the other night, extended his hand and spoke with an accent as well. My name is Iroh, come with me if you want to live.

I stayed behind Iroh as he walked through, using his unusual sword to cut down any Orc who dared rush him. Never did he step backwards, never did he show signs of fear, and never did he hesitate to kill an enemy that was in front of him. He had escorted me out and then returned to the Monastery to continue the fight. I considered running away, after all, I was now free, and I had no real ties here. But as I turned to leave, I looked over my shoulder and watched Iroh continue to fight. I watched and watched and watched and before I knew it, several hours had passed and Iroh came out from the Monastery with a sad look.

I am afraid your Abbot, Meiyo Senshi, was slain in the attack, he explained.

My Abbot? No. No, I shook my head, I was not a Monk here. Not truly. Meiyo Senshi simply offered me shelter here.

Then you have no one? Iroh looked around. You are too young to be on the road yourself. Come with me, he extended his hand, I will keep you safe until we find somewhere for you.

Somewhere for me?

There was no place for me.

I dont even truly understand what I am yet.

I will find out who I am. What I am. I will find my mother. I will find my father.

But for now, I will take Irohs help.

----------


## EphTheorem

I'm so glad I found this, I just joined the forums and my group of friends is new to tabletop, so we could all use help with backstories. Our game will start at level 3, but isn't set to start for a bit, so we're taking the time to get nice ideas rolling around. I'd like to put in a request for this idea I had for a character.

Name: Shen (might change later if I find something I like more)
Race: Tiefling
Class: Monk, Way of Shadow
Background: Possibly Hermit?
Tools: Thieves' Tools, Herbalism Kit
Some minor traits I thought of, also subject to change if appropriate:
-Prefers not to draw attention when possible
-Occasionally may speak in metaphors or proverbs
-Didn't know his parents
-As a Tiefling, may have difficulty trusting others, but will be devoted and loyal once someone proves themselves
-May have insecurities about what being influenced by Infernal blood may mean for his afterlife

I read somewhere that Shadow Monks often come from isolated clans rather than more traditional monestaries, and that these clans expect unquestioning loyalty. I don't want to play an evil character, but maybe because of their background, I would be open to the idea that perhaps they may have been Lawful Evil at one point. I feel like Lawful Neutral or Lawful Good would make sense for them as a Monk, but I also don't have a very solid grasp of alignments and this may change depending on what you may have to offer.

The Hermit background feature is some sort of discovery. I had the idea that he may know the identity of someone that few or even no one is supposed to know. Maybe someone within the clan or society of Shadow Monks that wants to remain unseen?

I know it isn't much to go on, but I would be happy to answer any questions you might want answered, and I can think more on anything if it helps. Thanks for this thread, this is such a nice creative outlet and service for people. I look forward to seeing what inspiration may come forth. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> I'm so glad I found this, I just joined the forums and my group of friends is new to tabletop, so we could all use help with backstories. Our game will start at level 3, but isn't set to start for a bit, so we're taking the time to get nice ideas rolling around. I'd like to put in a request for this idea I had for a character.
> Name: Shen (might change later if I find something I like more)
> Race: Tiefling
> Class: Monk, Way of Shadow
> Background: Possibly Hermit?
> Tools: Thieves' Tools, Herbalism Kit
> Some minor traits I thought of, also subject to change if appropriate:
> -Prefers not to draw attention when possible
> -Occasionally may speak in metaphors or proverbs
> ...


I didn't want to go with the "Evil" alignment thing, because that can mess with a party's dynamics if not played properly...
So I went with a very militant setting instead, and focused on the "ninja" aspect of the Way of the Shadow.
This was fun to write; left a few doors open for you (and your DM) to potentially explore if you wanted to.
As always, I'd love to hear feedback! Love it? Hate it? Think it was "Just all right" - please let me know!
PS: Look for a "Star Wars" reference in this background! (I love doing little nods!)
Enjoy!
=====================================
I never knew my true name; but the name I was given was Shen meaning of shadow and darkness in some ancient language spoken at this Monastery. According to the human, Reikoku, who is the Abbot, or Master of the Shadow Fang Monastery, I washed ashore along with the wreckage of the Darkstrider, a ship that had left Waterdeeps ports over three weeks ago and vanished within two days of its departure. No other survivors were found.

Reikoku took me in, despite his wifes protests. He explained to her (and later to me), that the Shadow Fang Monastery was for people like me. Before I was permitted to enter the Monastery, I had no idea what he had meant. That took sixteen years, before he allowed me to climb to the top of Yama, a massive mountain peak that housed the Shadow Fang Monastery. As the large, steel double doors swung open, I saw others like me  Tieflings, as well as Half-Elves, Dragonborn, and others I couldnt even begin to identify. One thing was clear, each of the Students of the Shadow Fang, were all probably orphans, like myself, as well as half breeds.

Reikoku explained that those like me, Tieflings, were the most susceptible to embracing our dark past, our demonic bloodline. He went on to explain that The Shadow Fang was not simply about resisting the darkness within but channeling it. Part of being able to channel that shadow that lingers in our soul also allows us to control that darkness. He would say things like, You are the moon on a starless night. Surrounded by complete darkness, but your light shines bright, because of the darkness.

Like the sun chasing the moon, he said, as he paced back and forth, his hands folded behind his back, his long hair pulled into a tight pony tail, the light will fade, the dark will come, and you will shine upon the world. In the dark, you will be able to move from shadow to shadow, see in the dark, and even become invisible.

When I asked if we would be learning magic, he scoffed at me. Magic? Magic is a plastic ball for the foolish to throw around. What you will learn is channeling your Ki. Ki is a mystical energy, far more powerful than magic that is all around you. It's an energy field created by all living things. It surrounds us and penetrates us; it binds us all together.

The world, if it sees you, will fear you, even hate you, Reikoku went on to say. The world is ignorant. This is why you must master the shadows, the darkness. This will be your home. This is where you will live if you hope to survive.

As the rigorous training continued, he explained, Our purpose is simple. We serve the Emperor and his cause. There are those that would strike against the Emperor who is good and just. We are the tool, the weapon that strikes first at the heart of the enemy.

Something that Reikoku never knew, that I learned, early on when I lived with him and his wife; I learned why his wife had never wanted me around. As it turned out, Reikokus faithful wife, Sagi-shi, was having an affair with the very Emperor his cause was set to defend. I never knew how to approach him when I was younger, about what I had seen; and now hearing how he looked up to the Emperor and how he had built the Shadow Fang up from his own bare hands; I wondered if I would ever be able to tell Reikoku.

I was thankful, when I reached the age of eighteen, that Reikoku had sent me to Waterdeep to look into some allegations that spies had uncovered that there was a planned strike to sail some ships into Shima, the island Reikoku and his family, and the Emperor all called home, and launch an attack for some fabled riches that existed in the very mountain that the Shadow Fang Monastery sat upon

----------


## Tawmis

> As usual great sir, two more.
> 1st
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Name: Mayidil Bawn'urden
> Race: Drow Elf
> Gender: Female
> ...


Phew! Took a break from Gears 5 and knocked some out! I will work on these next.

----------


## Great Dragon

> I'm so glad I found this, I just joined the forums and my group of friends is new to tabletop, so we could all use help with backstories. Our game will start at level 3, but isn't set to start for a bit, so we're taking the time to get nice ideas rolling around. I'd like to put in a request for this idea I had for a character.


Greetings !!
Welcome to the Forums.

If you or your friends are interested, I offer help with Character Creation and make my best suggestions.

I will be honest, in that I'm not an *Expert* and not the best at Super Optimization.

I tend to do my best to *balance* Mechanics and Features for everything that applies to the Character: Race, Background, Class/Subclass and the Player's desired goal.

*Spoiler: Blatant Attention Plug*
Show


I'm hoping to attract people's attention in interacting with me.

For Questions about me (or just Post-Chatting) go to Hello

I have lots of Gaming Comments in Ancient Realms

Homebrew Ideas in Monster Tweeking with changes to Planar arrangement and the behavior of various Beings in To the 9th

You'd think that having at least three games a week would be enough, but nope !!



*Tawmis* is great at writing up Backstories, and even when going in an unexpected direction, it's interesting.

*Lurks until Summoned*
(Or at least until I find something to post about)

----------


## moonfly7

So, I had an idea in my first ever DND game where I played a ranger, if we had gotten to level 3 I would have asked the DM if I could have a skeleton companion for my beast master.
Fast forward 3 years later to now, same DM. He has really loose rules on polymorph and wild shape, and I'm in his game, which is now level 7.
We talk, and he agrees, I can have a skeleton companion for beast master ranger(revised) but we've worked out the rules so that if it dies, I need someone to cast animate dead if I want him back, otherwise I just get an animal that lives around the area I'm in.
I'm thinking that the skellies a dead ranger, and it was guarding some old nature temple when me and my animal companion were attacked. My companion was killed, and the skeleton managed to save my life.
Because he's bound to a skeleton, he's probably going to be hunted/shunned by most society and probably the beast conclave. Druids might even be hunting him, I don't know. But He doesn't care, he's a ranger, he's always been more or less unwelcome in society. Besides, he sees the skeleton as a fellow ranger, a fellow man of arms who he can trust with his life.
I don't know the race of the character yet(maybe human, but I'm not sure) and I'd love to see what you do with this, thanks in advance.

----------


## Tawmis

> So, I had an idea in my first ever DND game where I played a ranger, if we had gotten to level 3 I would have asked the DM if I could have a skeleton companion for my beast master.
> Fast forward 3 years later to now, same DM. He has really loose rules on polymorph and wild shape, and I'm in his game, which is now level 7.
> We talk, and he agrees, I can have a skeleton companion for beast master ranger(revised) but we've worked out the rules so that if it dies, I need someone to cast animate dead if I want him back, otherwise I just get an animal that lives around the area I'm in.
> I'm thinking that the skellies a dead ranger, and it was guarding some old nature temple when me and my animal companion were attacked. My companion was killed, and the skeleton managed to save my life.
> Because he's bound to a skeleton, he's probably going to be hunted/shunned by most society and probably the beast conclave. Druids might even be hunting him, I don't know. But He doesn't care, he's a ranger, he's always been more or less unwelcome in society. Besides, he sees the skeleton as a fellow ranger, a fellow man of arms who he can trust with his life.
> I don't know the race of the character yet(maybe human, but I'm not sure) and I'd love to see what you do with this, thanks in advance.


Do you have a character name? :)

----------


## moonfly7

> Do you have a character name? :)


No not yet. But I'm thinking of naming the skeleton Indiana bones. Feel free to come up with a name.

----------


## rocketguy2

> Second chances.
> 
> Rarely are we ever given them. I suppose for someone  something  like me a second, even a third or fourth chance could be granted.
> 
> You see, I am not like the Squirrels and Deer and Beavers that Ive found on this island. I am not alive in the same sense that they are. I have pieces  puzzles to a past that come and go in flashes  of when I fought in a fantastic war.
> 
> The reasons for this war, I can scarcely remember.
> 
> I do know that several months ago, there was a flash  a bolt of lightning that had struck near where I had washed up on this island...


That's excellent! Thanks for making this, it works perfectly

----------


## Mythalidor

So I had another character I was wondering if you could think a backstory for. This either a challenge or super easy, based on how well you deal with vagueness.

Race: Tiefling

Name: Haven't decided yet but I plan a Virtue name, whichever of these three you can fit most easily as part of the background: Silence, Defiance, or Tact. Or you can pick a different Virtue.

Class: Warlock/Fighter? Not 100% He is supposed to be an archer with a demonic familiar, sort of shadowy themed.

Background: Haunted One or Folk Hero

Concept: The main concept of this character is to be sort of a demonic version of a ranger, pact of the chain familiar rather than an animal companion, uses a lot of darkness based spells. I feel like he is a generally nice guy, helping the little people, but has had of lot of bad things happen in his past, either to him or by him.

Ideas:
Based on the virtue names I had a few ideas that might help, but feel free to ignore these if you can think of anything better.
Silence: He could have been an assassin/spy and later was betrayed, or chose to leave his employers.
Defiance: He could have been a slave or something, and decided to fight back for freedom.
Tact: He could just be very tactful in his speaking, and he used his silver tongue to gain powers from his warlock patron, then they got upset with him, or something.

I don't really know, I good at thinking up characters but I'm bad at deciding details.

----------


## Tawmis

> Greetings !!
> *Tawmis* is great at writing up Backstories, and even when going in an unexpected direction, it's interesting.


I will send that check to you for saying these nice things!  :Small Tongue: 




> No not yet. But I'm thinking of naming the skeleton Indiana bones. Feel free to come up with a name.


 :Small Big Grin:  So do you want a more serious or light hearted background?




> That's excellent! Thanks for making this, it works perfectly


The pleasure was mine! Thank you for allowing me to write it!




> So I had another character I was wondering if you could think a backstory for. This either a challenge or super easy, based on how well you deal with vagueness.


Will add it to the list!

I am a wee bit busy at work (just pulled a 52 hour week, and now I am going into the next week looking at roughly another 52 hour week!) So my writing time has been decimated! But I will continue to knock these out!

----------


## Tawmis

> As usual great sir, two more.
> 1st
> Name: Mayidil Bawn'urden
> Race: Drow Elf
> Gender: Female
> Class: Fighter
> Background: Outlander (Battlemaster)
> Personality: I  feel  tremendous  empathy  for  all  who  suffer. Despite  my  birth,  I  do  not  place  myself  above  other  folk.  We  all  have  the  same  blood. I'm  willing  to  listen  to  every  side  of  an  argument  before  I  make  my  own  judgment.
> Ideals: Free Thinking. Inquiry and curiosity are the pillars of progress. Aspiration. I seek to prove myself worthy of my god's favor by matching my actions against her teachings. Redemption. There's a spark of good in everyone.
> ...


This one is kind of short... Maybe a little darker than you wanted for someone worshiping a Chaotic Good, goddess. 
It's short, because a part of her story ties to a previously written one, found here: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=468
Hope you enjoy! As always, looking for feedback!
Enjoy!
==========================

I have seen both darkness and light. Ive seen both sides of the story, and know that somewhere in the middle lies the truth. My name is Mayidil Bawn'urden, and I grew up in Sundell, one of the many homes of the Drow down in the Underdark. As I grew up, I witness the things my people did, and today, understand the rest of the worlds hatred towards my people. I understand their scolding looks and why they spit in my direction as I pass by them. I understand the reason that many refuse to serve me and why many seek to instigate a fight with me.

I despised the way my people treated those from the surface. Whether it was to enslave them, abuse them, torture them, and those that were lucky, were simply outright killed. At a very young age, I ventured up to the surface world where I met a woman named Ellatorn Brokemane. She was an Elf, like me, but not a Drow. I confessed to her the things my people were doing and she begged me to help turn the tide. She asked me to fetch spellbooks that my people used that consisted of dark magic. She explained that if she hoped to win the fight she would have to sink down to level and power of my people. She promised those books would be destroyed after the fight was over.

For eight weeks, I made lousy reasons to excuse myself from my family, my friends, my life, to sneak information back to Ellatorn Brokemane. In exchange for this information, Ellatorn Brokemane turned me on to a Drow Goddess who welcomed those like me; who sought to return to the surface world once again and escape the madness of the Underdark; and that goddess was Eilistraee. Though I was a fighter by nature, everything about Eilistraee appealed to me. She taught the appreciation of dance and swordplay together, intertwining both the ability to fight, with a focus on how to be in tune with your body. 

One day, Ellatorn Brokemane told me that she was ready to begin her assault on Sundell. She had warned me to get my family out of Sundell. So I returned to Sundell and tried to tell my family what was coming. I had lied to them and told them that I caught a surface dwelling spy who revealed this information to me, but my family insisted that they would defend themselves if the Surface World dared invade Sundell.

The attack came two hours sooner than Ellatorn Brokemane had told me; and it made me wonder, had she never intended to allow me and my family to escape the assault. When Ellatorn Brokemane and her forces entered, they were using the same dark magic my own kind used. I could see the infection in their eyes and their soul; and when the battle seemed to be turning against them, they did what I would have never imagined. They raised their own dead soldiers to press on and attack, turning the tide back in their favor. 

I had no choice but to fight Ellatorn Brokemane and her forces and I had been the only one that was able to get close enough to her, using her trust in me, to bring her down. My people quickly descended upon her and captured her. Rather than kill her, my people did the same thing she had done. They used dark magic that separated her soul from her body, casting her soul into the Shadowfell, while her body was buried under a great statue made in the blackest of stone, to mark her black soul, and a warning to those who would ever come for my people again.

I left shortly after, returning once again to the surface world; after my brother and sister were found dead as a result of this war. On the surface world, I learned to adjust to my new way of living. And though my heart was full of love from Eilistraee, I still wondered if there might not be a way to return Ellatorn Brokemanes soul back to her body, so that I might permanently kill her for her betrayal to me and my family

----------


## Tawmis

> As usual great sir, two more.
> 2nd
> Name: Flint Forgefire
> Race: Mountain Dwarf
> Gender: Male
> Class: Cleric (Forge)
> Background: Guild Artisan
> Personality: I always want to know how things work and what makes people tick.
> Ideals: I work hard to be the best there is at my craft.
> ...


I dont know if its intentional or if youre aware, the name Flint Fireforge is a very, very well known name in the Dragonlance world/books. Not sure if that was intentional or not. So I decided to have some fun with it. Now while Flint Fireforge was, as I said, Dragonlance (which means another world  Kyrnn  entirely, I still thought itd be fun to play up a Flint Fireforge who was famous on Faerûn to help up play the jealousy you mentioned). 

As always would love to hear feedback!

This was admittedly, a bit fun to write, putting the character through frustration and feeding that insecurity....!
Enjoy!
============================================

Are you the Flint Fireforge? Bourne Stormfire asked.

Listen! Why does everyone keep asking me that? Flint Fireforge asked, tugging at his fiery red beard in frustration. I am a Flint Fireforge I dont know if I am the Flint Fireforge youre talking about.

Well, youd know, Bren Stonewall chimed in. He was a great hero. Killed a dragon or two, he did!

Then no, I am not that Flint Fireforge, Flint sighed, exasperated. 

Well, then did your parents name you after the great hero? If your last names Fireforge, you may be related, Bourne clanked his well-worn mug against Brens. We have not had someone of that caliber darken these doors, I dare say!

Well then you still havent, Flint took a deep drink from his mug, because if I am related to this hero you speak of, neither one of my parents ever mentioned it. Flint took another drink as Bourne and 

So youre just another Fireforge, Bren asked, trying to maintain his focus through his drunken blur. 

Bren, wandered off to go speak with Mella Hillfall, a Hill Dwarf waitress at this run down tavern simply known as The Darkfury. The Darkfury sat right in the middle of a rundown town called Barrelfall. It was a small town that simply acted as a hub for people in need of a room after passing through the Greypeak Mountains.

Flint had hoped to come here and make a name for himself, hearing that there was no one around Barrelfall who was skilled with the forge. However, there was hardly a population of people at all in Barrelfall. Most of the male and female citizens of Barrelfall made their extra money by entertaining travelers that passed through.

Flint had spent his life trying to escape his Mountain Home far to the north, near Citadel Felbarr. His people always expected the greatest things out of him, and everyone someone learned his secret  that he was the son of Durgeddin  they all asked the same thing, Where does your father keep the magic weapons he hoarded?

So Flint went out to make a name for himself, escape his past that haunted him, being compared always to his father and the magic  legend states  that he had horded. Truth be told his father was out of the picture by the time Flint was just two years old. With no father figure, Flint had turned to the Church for guidance and found that in Moradin. But Flint had always wanted to be more; perhaps due to the teachings of Moradin, where his god sought his people to always improve upon himself. But now, in this barren town, Flint was finding himself compared to some hero hed never heard of, who seemed to bare his same name.

He heaved a deep sigh and let his beard dip into his drink before realizing what was happening. He grumbled something beneath his breath and wrung out his beard. He reflected back on the other towns he had paid a visit to, and how he had seen others, like him, extremely skilled with the forge; and he admitted, perhaps because he had lived in the constant shadow of his fathers fame, that he felt that sting of jealousy. He had wanted to do something where people would mention his name in the tones of inspired awe.

Behind him, he heard Bourne and Bren, still talking to Mella Hillfall, and could not help but over hear them say, Yeah, but hes not that Flint Fireforge

----------


## moonfly7

> I will send that check to you for saying these nice things! 
> 
> 
> 
>  So do you want a more serious or light hearted background?
> 
> 
> 
> The pleasure was mine! Thank you for allowing me to write it!
> ...


I actually forgot I asked and rolled on xanathars for random fun:
http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...bles-are-crazy
That's the link. But if you could do a serious novelization of all these weird facts as best you can, I'd be very appreciative.

----------


## Whit

Awesome!  I never thought of merging the character stories together.  I would have been happy with one story.  I hope it didnt take a lot of your time to do but I appreciate all your hard work.  
Tawmis the storyteller I thank you. 





> I am going to try something a little interesting with your three submissions
> You will probably quickly see what I did And naturally, I would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> =====================
> 
> My name is Alethia Defore, and I have spent a life time trying to piece myself together. I am a Half-Elf, who as an infant, was found abandoned outside a cave. A small band of travelers seeking shelter from the coming rain storm had headed for the mountains and found me and took me in. Fortunately, one of the women, a human named Ryastone Everfall, had just had a child of her own not long ago, so she was able to breast feed me and keep me alive. Her husband, also a human, named Piotor Everfall had provided me food and furs, and together they adopted me into their family.
> 
> Throughout my teenage years, I never even considered that I looked different. The way my eyes had a slight slant, the way my ears were more pointed that my brother and sister. When I was old enough to be told the truth, I cant explain it, but I felt betrayed. Hurt. Even though the Everfall family had nothing to do with abandoning me as an infant, I somehow misplaced my anger in them. That night I ran away; and since that night had been trying to find out who my parents were.
> 
> ...

----------


## Tawmis

> Awesome!  I never thought of merging the character stories together.  I would have been happy with one story.  I hope it didnt take a lot of your time to do but I appreciate all your hard work.  
> Tawmis the storyteller I thank you.


Thank you! I enjoy challenging myself - on top of giving myself only an hour to write these - but to kick it up a notch by trying to tie them to existing origins has always been a fun piece to do... but I had never tied multiple origins into one story from one request before! So this was a unique and fun experience!

----------


## AH0098

> This one is kind of short... Maybe a little darker than you wanted for someone worshiping a Chaotic Good, goddess. 
> It's short, because a part of her story ties to a previously written one, found here: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=468
> Hope you enjoy! As always, looking for feedback!
> Enjoy!
> ==========================
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> ...


Wow... That did take a dark turn. I didn't expect her backstory to turn out like that, just wow I love it.




> I dont know if its intentional or if youre aware, the name Flint Fireforge is a very, very well known name in the Dragonlance world/books. Not sure if that was intentional or not. So I decided to have some fun with it. Now while Flint Fireforge was, as I said, Dragonlance (which means another world  Kyrnn  entirely, I still thought itd be fun to play up a Flint Fireforge who was famous on Faerûn to help up play the jealousy you mentioned). 
> 
> As always would love to hear feedback!
> 
> This was admittedly, a bit fun to write, putting the character through frustration and feeding that insecurity....!
> Enjoy!
> ============================================
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> ...


The story is amazing, Flint's last name is Forgefire, I am aware of Flint Fireforge but didn't make the connection when the character became developed.  I really like his name being Fireforge though, wow you did capture the essence of his character dead on.  As always I am impressed good sir.





> *NEW!* My wife came up with the idea of allowing folks to donate (THIS IS NOT REQUIRED!) should you want to - whether it be 50cents or a dollar - to our *paypal account.* If you DO choose to donate, please donate AFTER I've written your character's background! *Fixed the link!*


Most definitely good sir.  The time and effort you have put into your writing most definitely earns donations.  Your wife is very smart, she sounds like a keeper.😁

----------


## AH0098

Two more for you great sir, master of words.

1st
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Caelynn Naílo 
Race: Half Elf
Gender: Female
Class: Bard (Lore)
Background: Port City Noble
Personality: Nobody stays angry at me or around me for long, I can defuse any situation. Nothing can shake my optimistic attitude. I'm a born gambler who can't resist taking a risk for a potential payoff. I know a story relevant to almost every situation.
Ideals: I am a free spirit--no one tells me what to do. Friendship. Material goods come and go. Bonds of friendship last forever. Creativity. The world is in need of new ideas and bold action. Honesty. Art should reflect the soul; it should come from within and reveal who we really are.
Bonds: I want to be famous, whatever it takes. I am in love with the heir of a family that my family despises.
Flaws: A scandal prevents me from ever going home again. That kind of trouble seems to follow me around.
Notes: She left her family in her home city, she is a half elf from either a Sun or Moon elf and human pairing?  She is extremely bubbly and optimistic as possible.  She purposely dyes her hair extreme colors to the dismay of her family.  Her favorite instrument is a double necked Lute, and plays it similar to a modern rock style of obscene noise, but her voice is beautiful.



2nd
*Spoiler*
Show


Name: Tezir Grenavi
Race: Variant Human (Rashemi)
Gender: Male
Class: Barbarian (Totem or Wild Soul?)
Background: Barbarian Tribe Member
Personality: I see omens in every event and action, my traditions speak of the spirits and Fey. I don't pay attention to the risks in a situation. Never tell me the odds. When I set my mind to something, I follow through no matter what gets in my way.
Ideals: Freedom. Tyrants must not be allowed to oppress the people. Noble Obligation. It is my duty to protect and care for the people beneath me. Glory. I must earn glory in battle, for myself and my Lodge. Destiny. Nothing and no one can steer me away from my higher calling.
Bonds: I idolize a hero of the old tales and measure my deeds against that person's. I protect those who cannot protect themselves.
Flaws: I have a 'tell' that reveals when I'm lying.  Once someone questions my courage, I never back down no matter how dangerous the situation.
Notes: on his Dajemma, his coming of age journey. From the Black Bear Lodge.  His mother gave him a resounding prophecy before going on his journey, before sending him on his journey.


As always I do hope you enjoy delving into the stories of my creations.

----------


## Tawmis

> So, I had an idea in my first ever DND game where I played a ranger, if we had gotten to level 3 I would have asked the DM if I could have a skeleton companion for my beast master.
> Fast forward 3 years later to now, same DM. He has really loose rules on polymorph and wild shape, and I'm in his game, which is now level 7.
> We talk, and he agrees, I can have a skeleton companion for beast master ranger(revised) but we've worked out the rules so that if it dies, I need someone to cast animate dead if I want him back, otherwise I just get an animal that lives around the area I'm in.
> I'm thinking that the skellies a dead ranger, and it was guarding some old nature temple when me and my animal companion were attacked. My companion was killed, and the skeleton managed to save my life.
> Because he's bound to a skeleton, he's probably going to be hunted/shunned by most society and probably the beast conclave. Druids might even be hunting him, I don't know. But He doesn't care, he's a ranger, he's always been more or less unwelcome in society. Besides, he sees the skeleton as a fellow ranger, a fellow man of arms who he can trust with his life.
> I don't know the race of the character yet(maybe human, but I'm not sure) and I'd love to see what you do with this, thanks in advance.
> http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showt...bles-are-crazy


Ok. That list you rolled has way too many random things in it.
Itd probably take me more than the hour I limit myself to tie everything you rolled into the background. So I am going to take some liberties with what you rolled to try and add some sense to the utter chaos of the rolls. Hopefully it still works out for you.
I'd love to hear feedback! Sorry I wasn't able to squeeze in all the... unusual... rolls you rolled up.
But this should get you started to finish off the rest.
Enjoy!
==============================================

My father was a human and a mercenary, to be honest, from what Ive been told. But from the stories Ive heard from my grandfather, he was unlike any human hed seen before. My father was a Paladin of the Order of Eternal Truth; an organization that often worked for profit, to help build their churches in the main cities, to bring the word of their gods to the ears of those who would listen.

When my father stumbled upon my grandfathers tribe; the Kalazar Clan, he learned that my grandfathers daughter  my mother  had been abducted by a group of Ogres who shared the swamp with my mothers side. Thats right. The swamp. If it wasnt immediately clear, half of my bloodline comes from the Lizardfolk of the Kalazar Clan.

Thats right. Youre hearing the story correctly. My father was a human Paladin and my mother a Druid Priestess, Lizardfolk of the Kalazar Clan. My father, Morak Havenblade agreed to help my grandfather in attempting to rescue my mother from the clutches of the Ogres. My Grandfather believed that the Ogres had wanted to gain the secrets of magic from my mother; to essentially speak with animals and lure them into traps, to easily capture and devour them.

My father fought his way through a den of Ogres and reached my mother, where, much to his surprise; he had caught his breath. My mother, from what I am told, was stunningly beautiful. Her scales were a soft green color, but her eyes were almost human like. She wore an elegant headdress that marked her the daughter of the Chieftan, whose plumes were said to be a mixture of Pegasus and Cockatrice feathers.

It was there, in the Swamp of Endless Sorrow, that my father gazed upon my mother, and found endless amounts of love. He had brought her back to my grandfather, but surprised her father, and her tribe, by proclaiming that she had chosen the one to take her hand  and she chose my father. My grandfather protested it, but he knew, in the end, he would break to his daughters will, just as he had always done. For all his strength, muscle and might, he was infinitely weak when staring into his daughters eyes.

Out of respect for my grandfather, my father, Morak, built a large home at the edge of the swamp, so that my mother would never be far from her people. After a short year of living together, she had sensed life in her, and announced that she would be giving birth. When I was born, I was the sole one born of my mother; which, among Lizardfolk, is not entirely uncommon, as they give live birth and do not lay eggs, similar to an assortment of known lizards in nature.

However, just after my birth, my mother perished. My grandfather blamed my father, and the unnatural mating of human and Lizardfolk, and as a result of my grandfathers words, or that my fathers heart was already broken by the demise of my mother, my father perished a few short weeks after my birth. My grandfather took me from the mansion at the edge of the swamp and raised me as his own; perhaps because, despite my mixed blood, he saw pieces of his daughter in me.

By the age of sixteen, I was already exhibiting the same powers as my mother, in being able to speak with animals and understand the very sounds of nature around me. However, where my mother was more passive, perhaps because of the reckless behavior of humans, I was more aggressive, taking on the role of explorer and more of a Ranger than a simple Druid. 

By the age of eighteen, I told my grandfather I wanted to see the mansion I had been born in. In eighteen years, the swamp had already begun the process of reclaiming the land. Vines wrapped around the house, through windows and doors, as if attempting to hide it from view. It had already sunk several feet into the swamp near the back, and Kobolds and Stirges, both of which I was forced to drive out, had taken up residence and ruined the interior even further.

In the basement, now flooded by murky waters, I found evidence that the Kobolds had been trying to summon up some form of demon, by the looks of it. A water logged Wizards book I found upstairs, seemed to detail what was required; but neither myself, nor the Kobolds it seemed, were capable of deciphering the books. Undoubtedly, they had hoped to summon a demon of some kind, that they believed would serve them, and they could take over the Ogres and my people, and claim the Swamp of Endless Sorrow, as their own domain.

Though my grandfather had taught me some Common, it was much easier to speak it than read it. I found volumes of my fathers books that detailed some of his Holy Missions across the land, which inspired me to try my own hand in the world beyond the swamp.

I found a city called Silvervale, which I managed to join the garrison there; but because of my race, the other guards did everything they could to exclude me. When I walked into the same room, they would suddenly silence themselves making me feel uncomfortable. After a brief battle with Ogres, where I was wounded, I left the garrison and left Silvervale.

As the city gates closed behind me, I wondered what the world had to offer me

----------


## Tawmis

So looks like this is the queue currently...




> (Please don't forget *Vippy*.)
> I know You're super busy, so relax and have fun.
> 
> *Xidus Bamwar*
> Hill Giant Chief 
> His small Tribe recently killed by a band of heartless Adventurers, and himself only spared to fullfil the technicality of a contract, he now revenge !!
> 
> *Azo* Redeemer of Men
> Gold Dragon Wyrmling
> ...


Followed by:




> So I had another character I was wondering if you could think a backstory for. This either a challenge or super easy, based on how well you deal with vagueness.
> Race: Tiefling
> Name: Haven't decided yet but I plan a Virtue name, whichever of these three you can fit most easily as part of the background: Silence, Defiance, or Tact. Or you can pick a different Virtue.
> Class: Warlock/Fighter? Not 100% He is supposed to be an archer with a demonic familiar, sort of shadowy themed.
> Background: Haunted One or Folk Hero
> Concept: The main concept of this character is to be sort of a demonic version of a ranger, pact of the chain familiar rather than an animal companion, uses a lot of darkness based spells. I feel like he is a generally nice guy, helping the little people, but has had of lot of bad things happen in his past, either to him or by him.
> Ideas:
> Based on the virtue names I had a few ideas that might help, but feel free to ignore these if you can think of anything better.
> Silence: He could have been an assassin/spy and later was betrayed, or chose to leave his employers.
> ...


And then...



> Two more for you great sir, master of words.
> 
> 1st
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Name: Caelynn Naílo 
> Race: Half Elf
> ...





> Wow... That did take a dark turn. I didn't expect her backstory to turn out like that, just wow I love it.


Yeah, I had not originally meant it to go dark... until the idea of connecting it to the other story came about... and I thought it would be an interesting twist... someone who is good in their heart, still tainted by the idea of revenge...




> The story is amazing, Flint's last name is Forgefire, I am aware of Flint Fireforge but didn't make the connection when the character became developed.  I really like his name being Fireforge though, wow you did capture the essence of his character dead on.  As always I am impressed good sir.


As I said, I wasn't too sure if I was going to be close; but the name begged to tell a more lighter, funner tale, especially since the other one was a wee bit on the dark side!




> Most definitely good sir.  The time and effort you have put into your writing most definitely earns donations.  Your wife is very smart, she sounds like a keeper.😁


Thank you for the VERY generous donation, sir! I truly do appreciate it! (Sent a screenshot to my wife about what you had said! She now says she's my "Acting Manager"...)  :Small Amused:

----------


## Tawmis

> So I had another character I was wondering if you could think a backstory for. This either a challenge or super easy, based on how well you deal with vagueness.
> Race: Tiefling
> Name: Haven't decided yet but I plan a Virtue name, whichever of these three you can fit most easily as part of the background: Silence, Defiance, or Tact. Or you can pick a different Virtue.
> Class: Warlock/Fighter? Not 100% He is supposed to be an archer with a demonic familiar, sort of shadowy themed.
> Background: Haunted One or Folk Hero
> Concept: The main concept of this character is to be sort of a demonic version of a ranger, pact of the chain familiar rather than an animal companion, uses a lot of darkness based spells. I feel like he is a generally nice guy, helping the little people, but has had of lot of bad things happen in his past, either to him or by him.
> Ideas:
> Based on the virtue names I had a few ideas that might help, but feel free to ignore these if you can think of anything better.
> Silence: He could have been an assassin/spy and later was betrayed, or chose to leave his employers.
> ...


This wasn't as much of a challenge as I thought it would be...
Using what you provided (mostly about being a Fighter/Warlock... with a demonic "animal"...) the gates opened up...
On how you could be demonic in nature (with a demonic like pet) and also still have a pet like a ranger... though being a Fighter/Warlock.
You could even change the "demonic pet" I selected for you into a Hell Hound or something similar if that's more fitting for what you had in mind... but I thought what I picked really fit with the Warlock side of things!
As always, I'd love to hear feedback!
Enjoy!
============================================

I have lived my entire life fighting the evils that roam this world. Despite every effort Ive made to save the lives of those who are good and innocent, people can never see past the cover of which my story is; and that is, that I am a Tiefling, so my appearance is demonic in nature, which invokes a feeling of distrust, even from those whom I have just saved. Being a Tiefling means that somewhere in my bloodline there is demonic influence that has tainted and waited for this moment to spring forward and birth a being that looks more demon than man.

Because of that resistance to who and what I look like, I have adopted the name Defiance; perhaps because I never had a true name of my own. From what I have discovered about my own past, my parents, both human, were killed by their fellow villagers. When the mid-wife delivered my mothers baby, she immediately dropped me and screamed. My father leaned over to see me, and saw my demonic appearance and knew that he and his wife were doomed. My father quickly scooped me up, and ran to the nearby river and placed me on a small log. Its unclear if he was hoping I would die, or trying to save my life; but by the time he returned home, the villagers had gathered, with the mid-wife explaining what shed seen. My mother was dragged out of bed, my father strung up. My mother was forced to watch my father hang, since he claimed he had made a pact with a demon, in hopes of having a healthy child, as my mother had had four failed births in the past. I could never find evidence that it was true that my father made such a deal. He may have been trying to save my mother. But my mother died a few short hours later, from bleeding out from an internal wound, said to have been inflicted by one of the horns on my head.

As an infant, I was found by a farmer, further down the river, who took me in and brought me to the Church to see what should be done. The Church took me in and raised me, to see if it is true that an infant, who is not raised around evil, can be raised to be good; despite their appearance. The Church raised me and were kind to me; but other orphans still tended to stay away from me, despite the Churchs insistence that the children interact with me.

When I was old enough, I thanked the Church and ventured into the world on my own. Something the Church had not prepared me for was the world outside. Having been raised by the Church, my life had been a sheltered one; and it was a band of mercenaries who came upon me, fighting against several goblins, and took me in and taught me how to fight.

When I learned what they were doing, harassing nearby towns, rather than protecting them as they had told me, I turned on the leader and informed the nearby towns local militia where the mercenary hide out in the hills was. The militia came and decimated the mercenaries and thanked me.

And this is where my story took an unexpected twist. As I was leaving the town, cutting through the very hills the mercenaries had made their home; I saw a wagon being attacked by Bugbears. I quickly rushed to their aid; but they were stronger than me, and one blow to the back of my head sent me spinning into darkness.

I had thought I had merely been knocked unconscious; but in hindsight I wonder if I had been killed. In the darkness, a fiery light appeared, and my very soul seemed to be seared by fire. When my eyes flew open, there was a Balor demon, sitting on a throne, and his rumbling voice sounded like fire crackling on dry wood, My son, it is good to see you.

I knew now, this was the demon who somehow influenced my bloodline. What do you want? I spat back, realizing I was suddenly in chains, my arms pulled behind my back, a chain around my neck, pulling me painfully forward.

I wish to make a pact with you, he laughed.

I refuse, I growled before even listening.

That would be unwise, because that would leave your soul here with me, his smile was like a fire spreading across the woodlands.

What is this pact then? I hissed.

You are to collect the souls of vile individuals, he explained. Something you were already doing.

Why would I do this for you? I snapped back.

Because otherwise you stay, chained up there, never to die, all eternity, feeling your bones and flesh being pulled apart, but never to be sundered, he explained. As for the why, before you even ask, there is a War In Hell happening now. These souls you take will be absorbed by him, his hand gestured to a Quasit sitting next to him. You feed him souls, they come to me, I make them a part of my army, and use them as soldiers.

He smiled, Dont worry, the Quasit is able to polymorph into anything; allowing you to move freely upon the world without anyone suspecting the truth  that you serve a demon. Do you accept?

I closed my eyes; I would serve him for now; but I would find a way to break free.

I do, I said.

Good, he laughed, and stood and touched my forehead. I felt my soul rip in half, and a portion of his enter mine. Now were bonded. A piece of my magic is now yours to command, Warlock.

I felt my soul, my flesh, everything shredded apart then opened my eyes again, to be next to the caravan. The people I had come to help, all dead, and the bugbears now long gone.

They would be the first souls I would feed this damn Quasit

----------


## Mythalidor

> They would be the first souls I would feed this damn Quasit


I just love this line, I laughed when I read it. I'm glad to hear it wasn't too much of a challenge, and I love the whole story you wrote up, it gives a good sense of how he is a nice guy but is stereotyped against. The soul feeding to the Quasit is a fun mechanic I could try to implement into the game, it gives a very clear and simple goal for my character. Good Job!

As for the Balor demon, was there a specific one that you had in mind, or is it to just be a nameless entity?

----------


## Tawmis

> I just love this line, I laughed when I read it. I'm glad to hear it wasn't too much of a challenge, and I love the whole story you wrote up, it gives a good sense of how he is a nice guy but is stereotyped against. The soul feeding to the Quasit is a fun mechanic I could try to implement into the game, it gives a very clear and simple goal for my character. Good Job!
> As for the Balor demon, was there a specific one that you had in mind, or is it to just be a nameless entity?


If I were to name said Balor demon, it would be Bar'garius. (Not that it's required, but I've used Bar'garius, as a demon lord type, in many other backstories I've written in this thread, with the idea that Bar'garius is operating on many different levels, pulling a thousand strings to reach his end goal... whatever the DM wants that to be, should they incorporate Bar'garius into their game). But sometimes, I like to leave it open, for the player, or the DM to work in, and change as they need.

----------


## Mythalidor

> If I were to name said Balor demon, it would be Bar'garius. (Not that it's required, but I've used Bar'garius, as a demon lord type, in many other backstories I've written in this thread, with the idea that Bar'garius is operating on many different levels, pulling a thousand strings to reach his end goal... whatever the DM wants that to be, should they incorporate Bar'garius into their game). But sometimes, I like to leave it open, for the player, or the DM to work in, and change as they need.


I was reading through some of the Tawmis-Verse in this thread, looking for hints about Bar'garius, finding tid-bits here and there. I was wondering if you would ever end up writing a few backstories about your Tawmis-Verse recurring characters, Bar'garius, Emereth, the Red Eye Clan. I think it would be cool to know their motives, backgrounds and such.

----------


## Tawmis

> I was reading through some of the Tawmis-Verse in this thread, looking for hints about Bar'garius, finding tid-bits here and there. I was wondering if you would ever end up writing a few backstories about your Tawmis-Verse recurring characters, Bar'garius, Emereth, the Red Eye Clan. I think it would be cool to know their motives, backgrounds and such.


Emereth has the longest history with me. I created her for one of my very first original D&D campaigns (back in the early 80's). She then made it to the (short lived) Dragonlance game I ran for a short while, then back into my regular homebrew games. I've used her as a reference for several of my own character backgrounds (to inject her in other people's worlds if they cared enough to use her; only one DM so far, ever hinted at her existence in his campaign when our party was investigating something). She continues to *appear in my current campaigns.*

Bar'garius was another demon, I frequently used in my own campaigns; but most recently "evolved" into a demon in my world called Belaros. He's appeared quite a bit in *recent campaigns*, and was even tied directly to one of the players.

The Red Eye Clan was made up strictly for these backgrounds (though loosely based on a tribe of orcs I made up called *The Broken Hand* from my campaign. The Broken Hand is another one that's been in my campaign forever. They were (obviously) back in the day, very much influenced by the Orcs from the original "The Hobbit" / "Return of the King" cartoons (even their appearance, despite what the D&D books had them looking like). They've long since evolved to be, loyal followers of their god, and haters of elves. The Red Eye Clan is very different, in that there's different factions, with different agendas, some that follow their god, some that follow demons; and as I've written these, I thought about how it might be cool if the "Shamans" of these Red Eye Orcs have approval from their deity to make deals with demons to grant them additional powers, all in the name of their god's glory.

But writing a "definitive" Tawmis-Verse version of these might be kind of fun to do in this thread.

----------


## Tawmis

> *Xidus Bamwar*
> Hill Giant Chief 
> His small Tribe recently killed by a band of heartless Adventurers, and himself only spared to fullfil the technicality of a contract, he now revenge !!


I got the details from you; that the contract was relocate or die...
I did both; and did some development of Xidus Bamwar and why he would want revenge...
More than just the fact that his people were killed... I made it more personal for him.
Also, I wasn't sure if you were wanting these in a specific location or a specific band of heroes/from a specific location...
But I looked at the Forgotten Realms map (since I know your campaigns are a variation of the Forgotten Realms)...
And selected a location that made sense to me...
But locations can easily be changed to fit what you need.
Since he's an NPC I didn't dive too deep into a ton of dialogue and such; just giving a focused reason for the way he is the way he is.
As always, I look forward to any feedback you might have!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =

The Greyguard, a Hill Giant tribe living in the rolling hills of the Greycloak Hills had lived a long and fulfilled life. They preyed primarily on those who traveled west of Anaurochs endless sands, coming between the Greycloak Hills and Evereska. 

Xidus Bamwar was a powerful leader; no wiser than any other Hill Giant but he earned the respect of the clan and became their Warchief because of his fearlessness. Xidus Bamwar had led several successful raids on passing caravans, earning the tribe an assortment of exotic treasures and slaves. This had gone on for years, earning Xidus Bamwar the love and appreciation of his people, earning him an assortment of mates, fathering many children.

One of his youngest, Volum Bamwar, often questioned his father why they would attack other humanoids, and Xidus explained, each time, that the giants were on a higher order than regular humanoids; that the ordning permitted them to do this, as a social status.

Xidus and his tribe attacked passing caravans one too many times, however; during one of their attacks on a caravan of gypsies leaving Anauroch and headed for Neverwinter, several of the gypsies had managed to escape. For days wandered directionless until they arrived in Parnast to the north where they reported the attacks made by the Hill Giants.

News reached Llorkh, a town on the verge of rebuilding itself again, and not so long ago suffered a decimating attack by Stone Giants. News rapidly traveled west to Daggerford, run by Duchess Morwen Daggerford. She immediately hired a group of mercenaries to travel to the Greycloak Hills and remove the Hill Giants.

The mercenary crew, simply known as The Blades Alliance, quickly rode out to the Greycloak Hills and located the Greyguard Hill Giants. Knowing that the Hill Giants had strength and power over the Blades Alliance, their leader, a Half-Elf Ranger named Fourd Foxfire, knew their best opportunity of attack would be at night. Moving quietly, the Blades Alliance struck ruthlessly, slitting throats before one of the giants awoke. A fight broke out, and by the time Xidus Bamwar saw the decimated tribe, dozens dead before the fight ever started, including his youngest son, Volum, Xidus demanded to know what Fourd and the others wanted.

Fourd explained that the Hill Giants were to cease their attacks, and apologized for those that had to die; but he knew that only a show of force would earn the attention and respect of the Hill Giants. Xidus Bamwar agreed to take the surviving members of the Greyguard and relocate far to the south, in a less populated area of The Far Hills, just south of the Sunset Mountains.

For two years, Xidus Bamwar led a more peaceful life, capturing and killing wildlife around the Far Hills, with minimal interaction with humanoids. His people prospered, but in the mind of Xidus Bamwar, he could never erase the visage of his youngest son, throat slit; nor could he erase the visage that the Blades Alliance wore on their tabards; the symbol of Daggerford

----------


## Great Dragon

@Tawmis: Most Excellent !!

I left the exact details vague on purpose, because with me telling everyone that my game is a Modified FR World, I had indeed assumed that you would use that, and I didn't want to limit your creativity with the story.

The Blades Alliance is a nice comparison to the "(Flower) Brigade" the PCs* had created, although the fight was more classic up-front Murder-Hobo/ing Adults (and not involving offspring), until they got to the (then Un-named) Chief, who they spared to see if by doing so there was less of a chance of another 'tribe' of (Hill) Giants just moving in and raiding the caravans going through the Mountains.

The killing of *Volum* does indeed give *Xidus* a lot more personal reasons to want revenge against the Brigade, if not all Adventurers.  Your having him move south of the Desert can put him close to the Sat Group, which will make for some interesting (if only to me) crossover interactions.

With Xidus perhaps having to accept the "servitude" of some of the Lesser Races (Monstrous Humanoids, exact type/s to be rolled randomly) and I'll ponder exact Tactical Plots for him returning to deliver his "message".

* I also didn't remember to include any information on  Race/Class of PC/s or Party Composition.
Partly because I don't really have permission to do so from any of the Players.
And also because you didn't ask, but did return here and responded to your inquiring PM.

*****I await the next installment of the stories of the other two Characters.

The exploits of *Azo: Redeemer of Men* a (male) _Gold Dragon wyrmling_ who wants to be a *Hero*, but has been told by Father to keep hidden and be secretive....

And*Vippy*'s extended Adventures getting to _Skullport_, and then from there through three levels of Undermountain up to the Sewer Level of *Waterdeep*, where she (already has) meets with the Party.
Q: Do you have a location for *Silverstream's* Lair? 
Like the name of the Region or nearest FR town?
(I PMed you an Atlas link, which can also be found edited into the first post of *Ancient* _Realms_)

----------


## Tawmis

> @Tawmis: Most Excellent !!


Thank ye, good sir.




> I left the exact details vague on purpose, because with me telling everyone that my game is a Modified FR World, I had indeed assumed that you would use that, and I didn't want to limit your creativity with the story.


I don't mind more details. If there's a ton of details, I do try to work everything in. Doesn't always happen, but I will certainly give it the good ol' college try. There are times I leave things a little open and vague in my writing, for the DM to explore. Like leading someone somewhere with a story; but then leaving it open for the DM and/or player to expand upon. Sort of like what I did for Vippy, for you. I left her leaving to go explore something, so that you or the player could go with whatever you wanted. But provided enough based on what you'd given me, to feed the fire.




> The Blades Alliance is a nice comparison to the "(Flower) Brigade" the PCs* had created, although the fight was more classic up-front Murder-Hobo/ing Adults (and not involving offspring), until they got to the (then Un-named) Chief, who they spared to see if by doing so there was less of a chance of another 'tribe' of (Hill) Giants just moving in and raiding the caravans going through the Mountains.


Hah, interesting that both names came out to be similar. Noun + "Team" of some kind (Brigade/Alliance).




> The killing of *Volum* does indeed give *Xidus* a lot more personal reasons to want revenge against the Brigade, if not all Adventurers.  Your having him move south of the Desert can put him close to the Sat Group, which will make for some interesting (if only to me) crossover interactions.
> With Xidus perhaps having to accept the "servitude" of some of the Lesser Races (Monstrous Humanoids, exact type/s to be rolled randomly) and I'll ponder exact Tactical Plots for him returning to deliver his "message".
> * I also didn't remember to include any information on  Race/Class of PC/s or Party Composition. Partly because I don't really have permission to do so from any of the Players.
> And also because you didn't ask, but did return here and responded to your inquiring PM.


I always feel like personal tragedy ties it in more.





> I await the next installment of the stories of the other two Characters.
> The exploits of *Azo: Redeemer of Men* a (male) _Gold Dragon wyrmling_ who wants to be a *Hero*, but has been told by Father to keep hidden and be secretive....


I have some ideas for this one!




> *Vippy*'s extended Adventures getting to _Skullport_, and then from there through three levels of Undermountain up to the Sewer Level of *Waterdeep*, where she (already has) meets with the Party.
> Q: Do you have a location for *Silverstream's* Lair? 
> Like the name of the Region or nearest FR town?
> (I PMed you an Atlas link, which can also be found edited into the first post of *Ancient* _Realms_)


Just out of curiosity - what do you want from Vippy?
Isn't there a player already playing her now?
And for Silverstream, I don't think I even looked at the Forgotten Realms map when I wrote it; so that can be where ever it works best for you.

----------


## Great Dragon

> Thank ye, good sir.


Your welcome.




> I don't mind more details. If there's a ton of details, I do try to work everything in. Doesn't always happen, but I will certainly give it the good ol' college try. There are times I leave things a little open and vague in my writing, for the DM to explore. Like leading someone somewhere with a story; but then leaving it open for the DM and/or player to expand upon. Sort of like what I did for Vippy, for you. I left her leaving to go explore something, so that you or the player could go with whatever you wanted. But provided enough based on what you'd given me, to feed the fire.


It is an interesting combination of Balance and Blend that you do. 
Once you get enough of the Book/Series that your writing up done* - maybe you could make a few Modules to share. (* and *please* don't obsess with it being perfect before publishing, I love my favorite - now - Famous Authors Piers Anthony: because he put a lot of thought and detail into the World of *Xanth* (with tasteful Pun-ing); and especially Jim Butcher because he wrote what he liked - and wasn't afraid to just put pen to paper, and the series shows improvement in both the style he writes in, and also character development that feels natural.) 




> Hah, interesting that both names came out to be similar. Noun + "Team" of some kind (Brigade/Alliance).


Most interesting, indeed.




> I always feel like personal tragedy ties it in more.


Sure, but not every Villain has to have that to 'justify' being the Evil a**hat.
Just a comment, something to keep in mind.




> I have some ideas for this one!


*Forces self to wait patiently*




> Just out of curiosity - what do you want from Vippy?
> Isn't there a player already playing her now?
> And for Silverstream, I don't think I even looked at the Forgotten Realms map when I wrote it; so that can be where ever it works best for you.


PMed ya, and got response. Also responded in Ancient Realms. 
Thanks for joining me there!

*re-Lurks*

----------


## Tawmis

> *Azo* Redeemer of Men
> Gold Dragon Wyrmling
> The self appointed secret protector of a small mining town. Able to change his shape, but only into a Squirrel, a Finch, and an Otter.
> Flaw: is always Gold Colored.
> New: Able to become a (male) Halfling with bright Gold Eyes.


This was enjoyable to write... Had some fun with the idea... Wasn't sure what mining town you had in mind, and you had mentioned staying away from the Swordcoast in one of your posts... So I picked a place far to the East of it... and where a Golden Dragon might call home... Naturally, there's a bit of tragedy in this story... but it's to explain the father's view on humans, and why Azo should stay away from them (which you hadn't mentioned, but I thought would add some flavor to Azo in his "mortal guise")...
As always, change what's needed (the name of his mortal guise is a combo of me and my wife's Halfling Characters from EverQuest)...
I'd love to hear feedback!
Enjoy!
=================================
We must not meddle in the affair of mortal, Aurum said, his golden scales reflecting on the setting sun, as his gaze looked down at Parnast, a village that sat in the wild frontier, just east of the Greypeak Mountains.

Azo, Aurums youngest and only offspring looked up at his father. Why?

Because many mortals are driven by greed, Aurum explained, matter-of-factly. I wish I could say otherwise, he said turning to face his son. His heart ached and bled, because it had been mortals, bandits, who had tricked, trapped and killed Aurums mate and Azos mother, Aurelian. Aurum knew not all humans were like the murderous bandits who had lured his mate, but he was not willing to take that chance with Azo. Stay away from them, he said gruffly, trying to push down the memory of his mate, murdered and cut open, which still burned fresh in his mind.

Azo sighed. He understood his fathers warning and why his father urged him to stay away from mortals. Azo, though he missed his mother greatly, never blamed all humans for the actions of the few murderous bandits. Aurum cranked his neck, his neck sparkling just as the final rays of sunlight died behind the horizon, Stay here. Stay away from the humans. There is urgent business that I, and other Elderly Dragons must attend to. Promise me you will stay away.

Of course, Azo nodded, but his eyes drifted from his father, down the Parnast.

As the full moon rose, in her eternal effort to chase down the sun, Aurum took to the skies, his mind solely on his sons wellbeing.

Azo, however, was already thinking about the mortals. If the problem had been that the mortals would attack him for being a dragon; then the answer was to not be a dragon. For the next several days, Azo attempted to polymorph himself into something else. He had managed to change into a squirrel, a finch, even an otter  but there was a problem. Each one of those forums were gold in color; something that would undoubtedly attract human attention and lead to his capture.

What if he could be a mortal? Or at least look like one? Several nights were spent practicing, until finally he had polymorphed himself into a young Halfling. The gold reflected in his eyes marked his identity, but by every other aspect, Azo had looked like a normal halfling. He took to traveling down the mountain side and adopted the name of Morobunce Goldendaisy. He spent his days in Parnast, interacting with other mortals, and learning from them. The times he knew his father would be returning, he would leave, resume his form up in the Greypeak Mountains.

Years passed, and he became a bit of a celebrity in his mortal guise in Parnast. People wondered where Morobunce Goldendaisy would disappear for days, sometimes weeks on end. And when he returned, he always elaborated on some exciting tale to explain his disappearances which made him more and more of a celebrity. His father, Aurum, never learned the truth and soon left his son to be on his own.

Azo never stopped caring about mortals and was always excited to take on his Morobunce Goldendaisy form whenever he could.

----------


## Great Dragon

> Morobunce Goldendaisy


Perfect!!

Once again, only a few details to change, but very awesome.
Thanks.

*Spoiler: small mining town*
Show


actually was the hint.

it is indeed *Phandalin*
Now expanded with *Icespire Mountain*.

Sorry, I have like three games a week now.
these are posted in Ancient Realms, some need to be updated.

The Sat game is _Phandalin_
_Azo_ is here.

The Wed game is in the new Location for Geoff
*Xidus* is from here.

The Thr games switches between SW and *Hunting Xanathar*.
Which is where Vippy was found

----------


## Tawmis

> 1st
> Name: Caelynn Naílo 
> Race: Half Elf
> Gender: Female
> Class: Bard (Lore)
> Background: Port City Noble
> Personality: Nobody stays angry at me or around me for long, I can defuse any situation. Nothing can shake my optimistic attitude. I'm a born gambler who can't resist taking a risk for a potential payoff. I know a story relevant to almost every situation.
> Ideals: I am a free spirit--no one tells me what to do. Friendship. Material goods come and go. Bonds of friendship last forever. Creativity. The world is in need of new ideas and bold action. Honesty. Art should reflect the soul; it should come from within and reveal who we really are.
> Bonds: I want to be famous, whatever it takes. I am in love with the heir of a family that my family despises.
> ...


I think my favorite part of writing this was explaining the dual neck for the lute.
As I was writing her - I stepped into her spunky side, because I had written her father's personality...
So that combined with her personality traits you wanted...
It just bloomed.
The rest I think came out all right as well.
Although at one point, the POV writing changed - but I think I caught that (writing at work, someone side tracked me so POV randomly changed!)
Hopefully I caught all of them.
As always, I'd love to hear feedback!
===================================

My name is Caelynn Naílo and I come from a split bloodline. My mother was a Moon Elf, my father a human, who had been rescued by her. My father had been running from a small band of human marauders who had killed his horse. My mother, Sailatin Greenmeadow had used her lethal accuracy with a bow and arrow to kill three marauders before any of their bodies had hit the ground. With three dead in the blink of an eye, the others quickly turned and fled. My mother came down from the tree which she had been hiding from and introduced herself. My father, a human named Bauren Naílo, had been wounded in their attack, and my mother tended to his wounds.

That should have been the end of it, but my father returned, once a month to the same spot, calling for my mother. One day, she finally came out of hiding and told him that he must not return. But my father did not listen. Each month, he returned, called for her and she finally came down. He explained that he could never thank her enough for saving his life and thats when he proposed to her.

My mother declined at first; but still, my father returned, once again, every month, down on one knee. Flattered by his determination she finally accepted, but their wedding was in private. And their love finally explored, I was born into the world. My birth however caused fury in my mothers family, since they had not known shed been seeing a human in secrecy. 

My mother left her family, and she and my father took to living in the woods. As I grew, I seemed to take the best of both of my parents. My fathers determination and romantic nature, led me to learning to write poetry and song; while my mothers side provided me the beauty and grace of her elven blood. My father, ever the optimistic would tell me the stories of how his determination won over my mothers heart. That unbreakable determination and optimism definitely coursed through my blood, just as my fathers silver tongue and ability to shatter anyones anger and frustration. My mother taught me how to use a lute, something that many of her family played. Once I learned, I wanted to do something different. I wanted to represent my human side and my elven side in my music. I forged my own custom lute, with two needs; one shorter than the other. The shorter one represented my human side; the shorter life. It had less designs and straight forward neck. The other neck, slightly longer, was more elegantly designed, and represented my elven blood. Each side was meant to show that no matter the bloodline, music came from it.

When my mothers side of the family came to visit, they treated my father poorly, despite explaining that they accepted him at long last. When they invited us back to their homes, I had dyed my hair using berries to show off my fathers side of being wild. It was much to the dismay of my mothers side of the family, and it became something I did each year we returned to visit my mothers side of the family. I also took that chance to play my lute for them, which they called Rolling Rock music because it sounded like rocks rolling down a mountain side to them; but they could not deny my smile, my laughter, and my ability to make them tap their feet to the music. It was a great pleasure for them to be disappointed in me, because of how they viewed my father and how I portrayed myself, but their undeniable attraction to the music I sang.

While with my mothers family, Itook the time to learn about the world beyond the woods, reading volumes of information about legends and lore. By the time I had hit the age of eighteen, I had spoken to my mother and father about exploring the world beyond the woods that I had read about. The people I encountered were nothing like how the Moon Elves had described them. I learned that the world operated using money, and I quickly used my talents as a bard to spin wonderful tales and my double necked lute made me an icon in every town I sung my way through.

The human side of me made me interested in gambling; the thrill of not knowing the result excited me and seemed to feed my creativity. The more popular I became because of my lute and music, the more I embraced the outside world. I realized I had wanted my name to fall off the lips of the world with awe and love.

One night, at a mining town, a small caravan of elves, escorting elven made swords stopped for the night. Many of them entered Last Spin Inn where I had been performing. Seeing familiar faces, in that they had been mostly elves that night, seemed to bring out my spunky side. Pulling the ponytail out of my hair, I strummed and sang loudly and rambunctiously. At the end of the show, one of the Elves approached me and introduced himself as Telannin Thornweaver, a Sun Elf. The Thornweaver name rang a bell in my mind; itd been mentioned in the familys books.

Thornweaver, I mentioned. As in the Warclan?

Telannin smiled, You know my family?

You could say that, I smiled.

We spent the night talking until the sun rose.

And somewhere in that conversation, my heart began to sing a new song

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Tezir Grenavi
> Race: Variant Human (Rashemi)
> Gender: Male
> Class: Barbarian (Totem or Wild Soul?)
> Background: Barbarian Tribe Member
> Personality: I see omens in every event and action, my traditions speak of the spirits and Fey. I don't pay attention to the risks in a situation. Never tell me the odds. When I set my mind to something, I follow through no matter what gets in my way.
> Ideals: Freedom. Tyrants must not be allowed to oppress the people. Noble Obligation. It is my duty to protect and care for the people beneath me. Glory. I must earn glory in battle, for myself and my Lodge. Destiny. Nothing and no one can steer me away from my higher calling.
> Bonds: I idolize a hero of the old tales and measure my deeds against that person's. I protect those who cannot protect themselves.
> Flaws: I have a 'tell' that reveals when I'm lying.  Once someone questions my courage, I never back down no matter how dangerous the situation.
> ...


Heh. This one I had too much fun with. Anytime I get to write a Barbarian... I am going to lose myself.
I used to play Barbarians in 2nd Edition... I played a Barbarian Shaman in EverQuest...
Barbarians are my jam! 
And for some Easter Egg Goodness - if you're familiar with Mortal Kombat, you will get the name "variations" for the characters I introduced...
Such as the character's mother, Kaleena... which is a reference to my favorite female of the Mortal Kombat franchise... Mileena.
I kind of fell in love with Kaleena as I wrote her also...
I did something where it's from the character's point of view...
Then goes into the past...
Then back to the character's point of view...
To help develop his mother... and that helped develop him...
The creature she fights (no spoilers yet!) is a reference to both something in Star Wars (I am sure you can figure it out)... and ElfQuest (if you're familiar with it)...
Anyway - enough rambling!
As always, looking forward to feedback!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==

All of my life I have felt different; different than everyone else from my tribe.

A stone skimmed across a shallow lake, was no more than a stone thatd been thrown. But for me, I could almost feel what happened next. After the stone sank after the final skim, it slowly nestled at the bottom of the lake. Forgotten by everyone else but for me, I could almost feel the never-ending ripples of the consequences; from moving the stone to the stones new home. Every action, every second, another ripple formed. Life was a lake, we were all stones, skimming across the lake, and in death we would sink to the bottom, forever forgotten.

Near Raven Rock, far to the north, just south of the Spine of the World, our tribe had lived peacefully. Raven Rock, home to my own ancient ancestors, was the home of a clan of barbarians that rode on giant, fantastic ravens; said to somehow come from the Feywild. That connection to the Feywild is what made me different. My mother, a beautiful, but stubborn woman, would not be held back, even while she was pregnant with me. She had led a group of warriors in an attempt to track down a Yeti which had been killing their livestock, and could account for the disappearance of several people from the tribe, including children

This beast has killed much of our livestock, Kaleena Grenavi shouted over the howling winds. If we do not find it and kill it, we will soon starve. I suspect this beast is also responsible for the disappearance of Netanas children, and for Sarakas disappearance. She pushed forward, despite being nine months pregnant, foot in front of her, three feet of snow, and the winds pushing against her. The others, six men and three women, all glanced at one another, and shook their head, but said nothing against her, save for Jhade.

If this beast is indeed responsible for Sarakas disappearance, and ultimately, his death, Jhade tried to keep pace with Kaleena, then there is little chance any of us might succeed. Saraka was a master with the blades.

If we do die tonight, Kaleena said, turning to face Jhade, then we will die a quicker death than starvation, for that will be our fate if we do not find and kill the beast. And you know better than to ever tell me the odds. That makes me only want to do this more. Despite the dire situation, Kaleena could not help but smile. Jhade was her sister, and Netana  whose two sons vanished one night  was also her sister. Kaleena was doing this not just for the tribe, but she needed this revenge; and nothing would stop her. Not the weather. Not her pregnancy. Not even the odds that they might perish.

Kaleena had managed to track the beast near Raven Rock, where it had found a cave to call home. Skeletal remains of all kinds; animals, human and humanoid littered the cavern floor. This Yeti had been hunting in these grounds for a very long time. Among the skeletal remains, Kaleena found Sarakas blades and the necklaces of Netanas children, just as she feared. Scanning the cavern there was no sign of the Yeti being inside. Kaleena commanded the others to wait outside and they would spring a trap. Kaleena would wait inside the cave and the others would signal her when the beast approached; when it rushed in, they would rush in from the outside and strike it from behind.

The towering white Yeti blended so well with the snowy ground that it was not until it was nearly at the entrance until Jhade spotted it and gave the raven call. Kaleena gripped her weapon and shouted a challenge to the beast, who rushed into its cave. Kaleena had set up a trap that the Yeti stepped into; Sarakas blades cut deep into its leg as it howled. Kaleena lunged at the beast with her spear and drove it into the beasts heart; but the beast did not die. It snapped the spear in half, leaving a portion of it in his chest. The others rushed in and attacked from the rear; the trap had pinned the Yetis foot, preventing it from turning to face them. They continued stabbing at it mercilessly, until its white fur was crimson red, but still it did not stop. Kaleena stood up and jumped at the beast, gripping the stub of the spear still lunged in its chest and swung with all of her weight to drive it further. The beast gasped, and she knew it had pierced the beasts heart; but thats when she felt a warm sensation running down her legs. She looked and realized the Yeti, in its final moments, had raked its claws against her protruding stomach.

She released the spear and collapsed on the floor, eerily, at the same time the Yeti fell forward, dead.

Jhade and the others rushed to Kaleenas side, seeing the deep wound across her stomach. Jhade began to deliver the baby, knowing that the wound was deep enough to cut into the child. As she delivered the child, it did not breathe; three claw marks across the childs chest had undoubtedly sealed its fate; but then something happened. A magical surge of energy coming from the cave and the child suddenly burst into tears crying. Kaleena smiled, before losing consciousness from the blood loss.

That child was me; the three claw marks are still scars I bare on my chest. I was born into this world without breath; but given life by some unseen force. My mother believes it was the Fey; Fey who had been imprisoned by the Yetis dark power; now free, giving their thanks for the freedom by giving the warrior that freed them, life to her child.

Like my mother, I am stubborn, perhaps to a fault. I never like to be told the odds, because they never matter to me. For me, perhaps because I was touched by the Fey who had somehow been imprisoned by the Yeti; their magic in me, their message, is that no matter what  no one should ever be allow to oppress people. Its become my duty, my honor, my life, to defend, protect and care for those who need my help.

My mother believes, as do I, that I was spared by the Fey for some larger reason; and as I leave the Black Bear Lodge, for my Dajemma, my coming of age journey; I will see what the world needs of me.

========================
_EDIT: Clarification, if needed; the Yeti was enhanced by wild fey magic that made it stronger than usual; the death of it, released the magic that entered the infant's body._

----------


## jbr712

I do enjoy a good backstory. I have some notes on the character at first conception but would like to see an independent take on the character.

Name: Wolfgang von Hexen 
Class: Warlock (Hexblade)
Race: V. Human

*Spoiler: additional details*
Show


Feat: Prodigy

Skills: Arcana, Deception, History, intimidation, Persuasion(2x proficiency from prodigy), Stealth

Languages:
Common
Orc
Goblin
Elven

Tool Proficiencies:
Dragonchess 
Jewelers tools

Notes: the von Hexen family is a minor noble family located in the regional capital (the family name is courtesy of the DM, it was just too apt to pass up). Wolfgang is the second child, but oldest son. 


If you have any questions, feel free to let me know.

----------


## Great Dragon

This Challenge is meant to be a heavy Investigation and Roleplaying situation, and since I'm only good at Plot Ideas and Mechanical twerking, I place this here to see how you spin this one.

Unlike a lot of my Characters, this one has not been "placed" anywhere in the World yet, so you have full freedom to do what you want.

Using the PoVs of either (one or more of) the Townspeople or the dPC (or switching between them) should make for an interesting challenge for you.

*Spoiler: Darker Path*
Show


The small town is located between two major trade Cities but remote enough that Wilderness Encounters are more common. Mixed Races live (mostly) peacefully together. 

Everyone in town knows about the Copper Dragon family that has their Lair somewhere nearby.
Most Dragon family members are seen in town in their Humanoid forms.

But, the appearance of what looks like a Green Dragon Wyrmling has the townsfolk upset and traveling armed.

*Rizalyxev* _Rambreaker_
(Riza-lie-xev)
Copper Dragon Wyrmling
*Spoiler: Stuff*
Show


Str 15, Dex 12, Con 14, 
Int 14, Wis 11, Cha 13.
AC 16. HP 30.
Speed 30, Climb 30, Fly 60.
Blindsight 10' Darkvision 60'
Saves: Str +3, Con +3, Wis +2, Cha +3
Skills: Perception, Intimidation.

Breath (recharges on 5-6)
Acid 4d8 Dex DC 12 for half
Slowing Con DC 12. 1 minute.
Half Speed: No Reactions:
Either Action *or* Bonus Action.

Lair actions as per MM


"Mother believed that I was Cursed by *Tiamat* upon my hatching, after my Father commented on how I looked more like a Green Dragon than a Copper. While I wasn't rejected by my parents, none of my siblings liked me, and constantly make sure I know this.

I also found that Shapechanging was difficult for me, and as such I had more negative Encounters with "people" than any of my siblings.

As such, I hate everyone but my parents. I love my Mother and respect my Father.

I have taken over the Tunnels and Chambers of what was a Goblin nest, recently cleared out local "Adventuring" groups cutting their teeth learning their profession. I have made it my Lair, and after dedicating the time needed, I have some nice tricks to use on anyone trying to oust me.

Now, I'm out to prove to all those "Superior" people just how wrong they are."


The main thing I'm looking for (in addition to a cool Backstory) are Clues about this dPC for the Players to have their Characters find by Investigation and RP with the Townspeople, ideas about the Personalities of various Dragon Family members, and Hints that maybe there is a misunderstanding about this dPC, and after Exploring to find the correct caverns, there is the Major Encounter in the Wyrmling's Lair.

Both Combat and Roleplaying are possible. Depending on how this dPC is dealt with, he can become a Great Ally or a Major Foe.

----------


## Tawmis

> I do enjoy a good backstory. I have some notes on the character at first conception but would like to see an independent take on the character.
> Name: Wolfgang von Hexen 
> Class: Warlock (Hexblade)
> Race: V. Human
> Feat: Prodigy
> Skills: Arcana, Deception, History, intimidation, Persuasion (2x proficiency from prodigy), Stealth
> Languages:
> Common
> Orc
> ...


People really do love their Hexblades...
I think every Warlock I've written here feels like it's always been a Hexblade.
This was fun to write (now that I finally had some free time!)
The being mentioned is a being that's been mentioned in QUITE a few other backgrounds I've written in this thread...
And lends to the idea that all of this happens in a "Forgotten Realms Tawmis Verse" which has been fun.
As always, I'd love to hear feedback!
============================================

When your family has a long line of history, well documented, and well-funded, it is easy to lose yourself in all the things that come to you. My name is Wolfgang von Hexen, and I come from a noble family living just outside the regional capital. 

When I was young, there wasnt anything I wanted that I didnt get. Servants brought me food, clothing, and would run errands for me to acquire things I was interested in. In truth, there was little need for my mother and father, as they were too busy being politically busy. From my father, I learned the skill to deceive and intimidate, as there were more than several occasions where I watched from the door that was ajar, as my father conducted business with his associates. Some of whom looked quite wealthy, like my father; while other seemed to be of the shadier business. From my mother, I learned the silver tongue  or the devils tongue, as my younger brother calls it  the ability to persuade. My mother was quite talented at it; the way she would serve drinks and speak so eloquently. 

One of my familys servants, a woman by the name of Adouria would spend her time telling me fantastic stories of the world beyond; where Elf and Orc raged war against one another. She had been well versed in both of their languages, claiming that at one time, shed been a slave to a band of orcs known as the Red Eye Orcs, and that it had been Elves who rescued her. She claims she learned the Orc tongue while she was a slave, and then in turn learned to speak Elvish during her time with the elves. She bore scars on her arm and a gash on her cheek that certainly seemed to lend to the idea that she had endured some hardships.

The parts that interested me the most were the stories of magic that she spoke of. The Red Eye Orcs apparently worshiped some dark god or demon, and their shaman would gain great power from it. Id lived my life in luxury and comfort and gotten anything and everything I wanted. I was bored.

I began going to the Great Library and learning about magic in this world, and read tomes from great wizards who documented their findings.

In one of the tomes I read about, a wizard documented how his close friend had summoned a demon by the name of Bargarius whom he had gained magical powers from when studying to become a powerful wizard was not working for him. This made me search for other tomes that mentioned the demon Bargarius  and it turned out finding more information on the demon was not at all difficult. The demon was mentioned in several volumes about working with mortals and granting them power for a cost. In one of the volumes it explained how Bargarius had been expelled to the Shadowfell and that his barter with mortals was a means for breaking open the gate and being free to return to the Planes of Hell.

I was twenty two years old when I traced the runes on my bedroom floor, cut my wrist to place a drop of blood in each of the runes and completed the spell. A shimmering portal opened and my eyes gazed into a bleak, colorless world, where there seemed to be no light  only shades of darkness  when two shimmering red eyes appeared.

Who calls upon Bargarius?

I do, I replied, Wolfgang von Hexen.

What do you want of Bargarius?

Power, I replied.

You seem to have coin and fortune, what can Bargarius grant you that you can not buy?

Magic, I replied, smiling.

True, the demon replied, Bargarius can grant you power. But what does Bargarius get in return for granting you such power?

I know youre trapped in the Shadowfell, I explained, smiling. And I know you wish to return to the Plane of Hell, so that your own power is properly restored. While bound in the Shadowfell, you are weakened. Youve been granting mortals power which you are able to provide so they go forth and use their new found powers in your name. The more mortals who agree to your bargain, the stronger you become in the Shadowfell. And with enough servants to your name you will one day be able to break free of the Shadowfell.

You know much of Bargarius past, but what can you do to help Bargarius future?

Grant me the power youve granted others and I will use my newfound powers to assist you in finding a way to be free of the Shadowfell, I explained.

How would you help Bargarius be free sooner?

As you said, I have coin and come from a noble family, I replied. With my resources I was able to learn of you and your fate. With more power I can do so much more to help you.

Then we have an accord, Bargarius said.

Through the shimmering portal black cloudy ink emerged and entered my mouth and nose and consumed my body; I could feel the very fabric of my body being changed. When it was through I collapsed to my knees, but saw shimmering shadows around my hand.

You are the weapon of Bargarius now, the demon said. Do not fail me.

I watched as the portal closed and stared at my hands as a shadowy sword appeared.

I will never be a servant, I smiled, I will use your power Bargarius. But in the end, it is you who will kneel to me.

----------


## jbr712

Excellent story, it shared a few elements with a draft I put together when envisioning the character originally but is certainly unique. I included some notes in the spoiler below to highlight areas of similarity, contrast, interest, or critique.

*Spoiler*
Show





> When I was young, there wasnt anything I wanted that I didnt get. Servants brought me food, clothing, and would run errands for me to acquire things I was interested in. In truth, there was little need for my mother and father, as they were too busy being politically busy.


Fitting the noble background, particularly with the Retainers Variant. I painted the lack of parental involvement as disinterest in favor of his elder sister, but that involves setting info I didnt provide so the paragraph tracks well given the context.




> From my father, I learned the skill to deceive and intimidate, as there were more than several occasions where I watched from the door that was ajar, as my father conducted business with his associates. Some of whom looked quite wealthy, like my father; while other seemed to be of the shadier business. From my mother, I learned the silver tongue  or the devils tongue, as my younger brother calls it  the ability to persuade. My mother was quite talented at it; the way she would serve drinks and speak so eloquently.


Just a stylistic difference, I would have used while others seemed of unsavory character. Rather than shadier business.  Same thrust, but it builds some of the pretense of the nobles perception and upbringing. Ultimately trivial.




> One of my familys servants, a woman by the name of Adouria would spend her time telling me fantastic stories of the world beyond; where Elf and Orc raged war against one another. She had been well versed in both of their languages, claiming that at one time, shed been a slave to a band of orcs known as the Red Eye Orcs, and that it had been Elves who rescued her. She claims she learned the Orc tongue while she was a slave, and then in turn learned to speak Elvish during her time with the elves. She bore scars on her arm and a gash on her cheek that certainly seemed to lend to the idea that she had endured some hardships.
> 
> The parts that interested me the most were the stories of magic that she spoke of. The Red Eye Orcs apparently worshiped some dark god or demon, and their shaman would gain great power from it. Id lived my life in luxury and comfort and gotten anything and everything I wanted. I was bored.


This is probably our biggest difference. In my draft I had the character be captured while en route to a cousins villa and becoming acquainted with the Orcish language and traditions from that. No rescue, per se, but a ransom was paid for his release long after it probably should have been. I think I prefer the servant being the captive and retelling the stories being the impetus for Wolfgang delving into some of the more obscure pieces of Arcana. Makes more sense from a boyhood wonderment perspective and is more organic.




> I began going to the Great Library and learning about magic in this world, and read tomes from great wizards who documented their findings.
> 
> In one of the tomes I read about, a wizard documented how his close friend had summoned a demon by the name of Bargarius whom he had gained magical powers from when studying to become a powerful wizard was not working for him. This made me search for other tomes that mentioned the demon Bargarius  and it turned out finding more information on the demon was not at all difficult. The demon was mentioned in several volumes about working with mortals and granting them power for a cost. In one of the volumes it explained how Bargarius had been expelled to the Shadowfell and that his barter with mortals was a means for breaking open the gate and being free to return to the Planes of Hell.


Good section here, this and the next section are better than what I had for this transitional period in Wolfgangs life. Pet theory currently involves the wizard being a cultist from prior to Bargariuss exile from the 9 Hells rather than a true wizard - using his influence to further his masters schemes by piquing the curiosity of those power hungry enough to be of use.




> I was twenty two years old when I traced the runes on my bedroom floor, cut my wrist to place a drop of blood in each of the runes and completed the spell. A shimmering portal opened and my eyes gazed into a bleak, colorless world, where there seemed to be no light  only shades of darkness  when two shimmering red eyes appeared.
> 
> Who calls upon Bargarius?
> 
> I do, I replied, Wolfgang von Hexen.
> 
> What do you want of Bargarius?
> 
> Power, I replied.
> ...


Noble pride and arrogance manifest nicely here, the intent of Faustian Rebellion is fun to play with - and certainly in keeping with the mindset of a noble who is used to leading over being led. 


Overall, a very strong backstory that was well written. Of the edits I would make, there are a few names Ill include in the version I ultimately submit and may change a few setting specific details. Given that I didnt include those, theres no fault or judgement for using a setting and running with it - I wold actually say its more to your credit for being able to do so with relative ease while creating a character that can ultimately fit multiple settings pretty easily.

An amusing thing for me:
I am pretty sure I omitted that I intended this build to be a corruptor, which fits in nicely with the cult leader aspect you alude to - even if partially a misdirection. Thats actually why he has proficiency in Jewelers tools. In the style of Sauron hell craft rings serve as a badge of membership and a safeguard (rings will have curses of one sort or another down the line to enforce or encourage loyalty). Just... nothing that contains my soul.

----------


## Tawmis

> Excellent story, it shared a few elements with a draft I put together when envisioning the character originally but is certainly unique. I included some notes in the spoiler below to highlight areas of similarity, contrast, interest, or critique.


Excellent! This is the stuff that helps me grow!




> Fitting the noble background, particularly with the Retainers Variant. I painted the lack of parental involvement as disinterest in favor of his elder sister, but that involves setting info I didnt provide so the paragraph tracks well given the context.


Thank you! I don't mind working with more or less information - it's all a challenge to me and my writing (one hour timer!). So if I can hit something that sounds good to the requestor, I am flattered.




> Just a stylistic difference, I would have used while others seemed of unsavory character. Rather than shadier business.  Same thrust, but it builds some of the pretense of the nobles perception and upbringing. Ultimately trivial.


FARKBEANS! Unsavory was the word I _was_ looking for... I paused there... for a considerable time knowing "shadier" wasn't the word I was looking for... unsavory was the one I needed there!




> This is probably our biggest difference. In my draft I had the character be captured while en route to a cousins villa and becoming acquainted with the Orcish language and traditions from that. No rescue, per se, but a ransom was paid for his release long after it probably should have been. I think I prefer the servant being the captive and retelling the stories being the impetus for Wolfgang delving into some of the more obscure pieces of Arcana. Makes more sense from a boyhood wonderment perspective and is more organic.


I am flattered to influence changes in your character!




> Good section here, this and the next section are better than what I had for this transitional period in Wolfgangs life. Pet theory currently involves the wizard being a cultist from prior to Bargariuss exile from the 9 Hells rather than a true wizard - using his influence to further his masters schemes by piquing the curiosity of those power hungry enough to be of use.
> Noble pride and arrogance manifest nicely here, the intent of Faustian Rebellion is fun to play with - and certainly in keeping with the mindset of a noble who is used to leading over being led. [/spoiler]
> 
> Overall, a very strong backstory that was well written. Of the edits I would make, there are a few names Ill include in the version I ultimately submit and may change a few setting specific details. Given that I didnt include those, theres no fault or judgement for using a setting and running with it - I wold actually say its more to your credit for being able to do so with relative ease while creating a character that can ultimately fit multiple settings pretty easily.
> 
> An amusing thing for me:
> I am pretty sure I omitted that I intended this build to be a corruptor, which fits in nicely with the cult leader aspect you alude to - even if partially a misdirection. Thats actually why he has proficiency in Jewelers tools. In the style of Sauron hell craft rings serve as a badge of membership and a safeguard (rings will have curses of one sort or another down the line to enforce or encourage loyalty). Just... nothing that contains my soul.


I always leave gaps or some areas vague, for the requestor to change or add elements that may be unique to their campaign settings! So if you enjoyed what I did here and are considering using pieces, I am very flattered! Thank you for submitting this and more importantly taking the time to provide feedback!

----------


## synapsecod

Hello Tawmis!

I stumbled upon this thread. I am very much impressed by your writing, and wanted to ask you to have a go at a character idea that I have. I hope your talent will help me understand my character's personality better. 

Here is a starting point that may help you:

Name: Vesper (still need a last name)
Race: Changeling, has spent most of their time after the Academy as a male human private investigator (Vesper)
Gender: Male (technically only the gender of this particular persona)
Class: 1 lvl Cleric (knowledge) / 1 lvl Wizard (school of enchantment) 
Background: Private Investigator
Alignment: (Chaotic) Neutral 

Personality: Let your creativity go wild!

Notes: 
- I would like something to do with the evil goddess Shar. Maybe I am a cleric of hers, or maybe I pray to her on the side? 
- I like to imagine I had found the love of my life at the Academy, but something happened to her. 
- Or anything else. Let your imagination go wild!

I am very curious what you will come up with! Feel free to change anything I have suggested above :)

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Lyracian

> So, I love doing writing challenges - it's undoubtedly what got me into D&D to begin with (the ability to spin up a story, and have players interact and change and shape the world!)  If you're interested in me writing up a backstory (all for free, naturally!) - all I need is...


I thought I would see if you can help me expand what I have.

Your character's
Name: Redvus Dundonald
Race: Hill Dwarf
Class: Cleric of the Forge (Divine Soul Sorcerer later)
Background: Sailor
rough outline for a backstory:
Viking Dwarf Priest!
Following a self-imposed exile from the order or Solarus [sun god forger of the world] Redvus is seeking to try and find an answer to the infighting between the dwarven factions* by spending time with other cultures.  He can trace his ancestors back ten generations to a dwarven demi-god and was drawn to the priesthood at a young age when he felt the healing magics flowing through his blood.

Decedent of a God
Reading Percy Jackson books to my daughter it got me thinking about what his children would be.  First quarter-gods then eight-gods and after ten generations there would still be some divine blood in the lineage.  This seemed a great idea for a character background.  Drawn towards the Cleric class by a natural affinity for the Gods and then multi-class with Divine Soul Sorcerer to play up the bloodline.

Why Adventure?
I always like to have some reason for a character to be wandering around adventuring.  In the game world there is a schism between the Luddites and Steamer in Dwarven culture; those that want to embrace new technology [gunpower] and those that do not.  How does this affect the priesthood?  Might priests get banished from the order or choice to remove themselves seeking to try and find an answer by spending time  with other cultures.  A self-imposed exile as a journey of discovery seems a good reason for a character to be out and about in the world.

----------


## Tawmis

> This Challenge is meant to be a heavy Investigation and Roleplaying situation, and since I'm only good at Plot Ideas and Mechanical twerking, I place this here to see how you spin this one.
> Unlike a lot of my Characters, this one has not been "placed" anywhere in the World yet, so you have full freedom to do what you want.
> Using the PoVs of either (one or more of) the Townspeople or the dPC (or switching between them) should make for an interesting challenge for you.
> *Spoiler: Darker Path*
> Show
> 
> 
> The small town is located between two major trade Cities but remote enough that Wilderness Encounters are more common. Mixed Races live (mostly) peacefully together. 
> Everyone in town knows about the Copper Dragon family that has their Lair somewhere nearby.
> ...


A hero is only as good - or interesting - as his villain.
And the idea of having an actual Green Dragon Wyrmling being involved spawned the entire thing...
So we see some of the point of the view from the townsfolk from the town...
We see a brief view from Rambreaker, our beloved cursed Copper Dragon...
But then we get an inside look and thoughts of the actual Green Dragon Wyrmling...
I think I definitely opened some potential ideas for you to explore...
And tied it all to my beloved and dreaded, Emereth...
The title is a poke at _A Tale of Two Cities_...
As both our cursed Copper Dragon and the Green Dragon Wyrmling both want the same thing - make their mother proud because they love her.
Enjoy!

As always, I'd love feedback!
==================================================  ================


*The Terribly Confusing Tale of Two Dragons.*

Well, Kole sat down and gestured to the barkeep to bring another beer, if you ask me, that dragon is trouble. Saw it sweep down on my live stock. Picked up Bessy and just flew off with her. Havent seen Bessy since, and that was six days ago.

It cant be, Tanya shook her head. I was out harvesting the lands, just beyond the towns walls, when a group of goblins got the drop on me. I would have been dead had it not been the arrival of Rambreaker.

Rambreaker, Kole shook his head. Why do you call that foul beast Rambreaker?

Because after it killed the goblins, it stopped to ensure I was all right, Tanya explained. And I asked it its name. Well, first it said it was Rizalyxevyezeriot or something  but when I looked confused, it explained that it translated to Rambreaker.

More like Sheepstealer, Kole took a big drink of his mug of ale and wiped his beard with the back of his sleeve. 

You must be mistaken, Tanya was convinced Kole was wrong. Having this dragon protect us is the best of times!

The worse of times! The damn thing stole one of my sheep! He shook his head. Bessy was the best sheep for sheering off the coat. Without the wool, were in financial distress

But have you not seen those magical carvings that have appeared? Theyre of the dragon, and so  happy looking. Sometimes I see it smile and laugh, Tanya replied. (1)

I am going to have to agree with Kole, Tanya, Bayrd replied. Everyone knows that Green Dragons  along with Red, Black, Blue, and White  are all evil. Theyre simply bred that way. The bloodline of Tiamat.

Tanya peered out the window of the old Bark Wood Tavern and sighed wistfully, But what if this one is different? Somehow free of Tiamats curse?

Even as Tanya gazed out the window, Rizalyxev  better known as Rambreaker to someone  emerged from his den; a cavern that had formerly belonged to a group of goblins; most of whom had been killed by Adventurers passing through the area. The few that had survived were tracked down by Rambreaker.

My name is Rizalyxev  some of the mortals I have interacted with know me as Rambreaker. My scales are as emerald as the forests at the base of the mountain I call home; however, this is believed to be due to a curse. As it would so happen, my mother  a Copper Dragon name Tylienia  The Sun Scale  had killed the youngling of a Green Dragon named Emereth, to protect her own young. Emereth was so furious she appealed to Tiamat to curse my mother. Tiamat, knowing Emereth and how she had faithfully served her, granted her the boon. I am, in truth, a Copper Dragon, but was born with scales of green. The irony, my father claims, is that I was a symbol of the youngling that my mother had killed, defending me and my siblings; and that as I grew in age, Adventurers would seek me out, believing I was evil, to put an end to me.

When I was old enough, I left my mother and father behind, as I felt that sightings of me flying around might jeopardized them. Now this former goblin den is my home.

The local town, near the base of the mountain is where Ive made an effort to show them that I am not evil, by helping them when I can. One such example is when the goblins who had survived the attack on their den from the adventurers, ambushed a mortal woman. I flew down and killed the goblins and ensured the woman was unharmed. 

Things seem like they might be going good.

But things would quickly take a turn.

To further complicate matters, I believe I have seen a green dragon, around my age also flying around. The humans cannot distinguish the difference between it and me, so there is some confusion. Understandably so.  I have tried to track the Green Wyrmling, but it continues to elude me. (2) 

My name is Vazerthyn  though, Ive told some of the mortals my name is Rambreaker. I have been following Rizalyxev for several years. His mother murdered one of my brothers, before I was born; my mother, Emereth has never forgiven her. My mother told me about Tiamats curse that was bestowed upon the murderess and found Rizalyxev one day. She revealed his location to me and I have done everything I can to ensure he will never know peace.

Hes recently taken up residence in an abandoned goblin cavern and trying to gain allies with the mortals at the nearby village; undoubtedly in hopes that they would befriend him and ensure any adventurers who came along to not harm him. I cant allow him to have a peaceful life. Sometimes I strike at day, sometimes at night  but I always make enough noise to be heard, as I use my breath on live stock to kill them. Ive yet to kill one of the mortals; because then they would come up and hunt him down and kill him.

I dont want that. Not yet. I want to enjoy tormenting him because I know he cant track me, no matter how hard he might try.

He knows I am here. He knows what I am doing.

But theres no one who can help him. Because no will trust him. 

His scales are green; just like mine.

Adventurers will kill him if they see him. The towns people below are torn, confused. They see him helping them; but then they see me  believing its him  killing their livestock. Some may seek to protect him; but others may hire adventurers to try and kill him.

How ironic would it be that I would have to intervene and kill the adventurers because I dont want him killed yet?

He will suffer. I will ensure he will suffer.

My name is Vazerthyn and I will avenge my brother and make my mother proud.

=========
(1) From the Copper Dragon Wymling: Magic carvings of the dragons smiling visage can be seen worked into stone terrain and objects within 6 miles of the dragons lair. See: https://www.dndbeyond.com/monsters/c...ragon-wyrmling 
(2) One of the abilities of a Green Dragon Wyrmling: Within 1 mile of its lair, the dragon leaves no physical evidence of its passage unless it wishes to. Tracking it there is impossible except by magical means. In addition, it ignores movement impediments and damage from plants in this area that are neither magical nor creatures, including the thickets described above. The plants remove themselves from the dragons path. See: https://www.dndbeyond.com/monsters/g...ragon-wyrmling

----------


## Aidamis

Hello OP! how do you do? 

While I'm already working on a character right now, I think that two brains are better than one, so I'll gratefully take you up on your offer.

You said Name/Race/Class and general outline if existing.

*Name: Shou Akimura (翔 秋村 the kanji characters means Soaring for the first name, Autumn-Village for the last name, which is rare but exist irl) (I'm no "{scrubbed}" or anything, just a student majoring in Japanese in the mood for a serious eastern character). 
*Race: human
*Class: fighter
*General outline: child of members of small land nobility. Eventually ran way from home and joined an adventuring group due to being ostracized (see below) and because of fear of a noble's responsibilities, obligations and constraints.
*Particularities: just one - for whatever reason (up to you, OP), he was born (blessed? cursed?) with hermaphroditism, which obviously caused some issues eventually. As stated previously it's mostly others who had issues with this, the man himself learned to live with it. (I took inspiration from Legend of the Five Rings' "horrible secret" disadvantage)

Again, thanks for offering the service OP, looking forward to what you might cook up :)
Cheers

----------


## Great Dragon

@Tawmis: Beautiful!!

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello Tawmis!
> I stumbled upon this thread. I am very much impressed by your writing, and wanted to ask you to have a go at a character idea that I have. I hope your talent will help me understand my character's personality better. 
> Here is a starting point that may help you:
> Name: Vesper (still need a last name)
> Race: Changeling, has spent most of their time after the Academy as a male human private investigator (Vesper)
> Gender: Male (technically only the gender of this particular persona)
> Class: 1 lvl Cleric (knowledge) / 1 lvl Wizard (school of enchantment) 
> Background: Private Investigator
> Alignment: (Chaotic) Neutral 
> ...


This was quite fun to write... and I had an opportunity to tie it to some existing backgrounds I've previously written (see the notes at the end), which is always fun.
I really dove in with this character...
I think the idea of him calling on Shar, who I knew about, but never really READ UP ON, really gave me a doorway.
I think we all deal with darkness in our souls... some more than others...
Creative folks seem to have an insatiable darkness that feeds on our souls...
So I was able to really connect with this character...
And added a twisted bit of irony (which might be recognizable before it's plainly stated at the end)...
As always, I appreciate feedback!
============================================


Much like the world we live in; we are all born with darkness inside of us. For some, the darkness is a brief shadow, destroyed by the light of hope. For others, the darkness lingers, like a long, starless night where not even the moon dare show her face.

My name is Vesper, and I was born into this world a Changeling. My mother, Kiiso, is a Changeling like myself. She says that she used to travel with a band of Gypsies, before joining a Monastery and finding peace. One of her mentors at the Monastery sensed great magic in her and taught her the ways of Wizardry.

That same sense of magic passed through my mother into me. Perhaps because my mother sensed that magic coursing in my veins, or perhaps because she sensed the darkness, even at a young age that lingered in my soul. 

Ive always felt that there was nothing that was simply mine. Not even my birth. I was born with a twin brother, who in every regard was the opposite of me. Where I seemed to see the darker side of things, he was overly optimistic. Where I was weaker and had magic, my brother was stronger, more agile. In appearance, we were exactly alike; but in every other regard, we were twins who could not be any more different if we had tried.

My mother tended to me since my brother, Varkaun, seemed to be well adjusted. Like me, he was a Changeling, but he wore his Mask beautifully, and the ladies always seemed to look at him, even as I walked next to him. My mother shared with me the knowledge she gained when she was a gypsy, on how to read people, and learn to pick up on small things  she called them signs in how people react to things, whether it was a nervous twitch of their nose when they lied, or how they tugged at their ear when they were lying.

When I was old enough, my Mother sent me to Darius Mage Tower (2) in Silverymoon where I met Carmyar, a beautiful Moon Elf, with long, blond hair, as bright and warm as the sun; and eyes, a soft green like the rolling hills. Id never seen someone of such beauty.

I didnt know how to speak to her. Like me, she was studying magic  but I did not know how to approach her. All too often she caught me glancing at her as she walked by; I was too enthralled by her beauty to be aware she was looking at me, smiling back at me.

One day, our teacher had asked us to pair up with other students, and I had not connected with any of them over the weeks, so I was pleasantly surprised when Carmyar was standing next to me.

Would you like to me my partner? she asked her voice like a gentle note of music.

I stammered over my words, before I finally said, Yes. Yes. Yes I would. Please.

She sat next to me, and even as she did so, it was as if she did it all in slow motion. It took great effort to not stare at her constantly as we worked together to understand magic.

After that class, wed spend days walking together, talking about our lives, and the magic we felt coursing in our bodies. Itd been one of those nights, when the stars were aligned, the full moon watching us, casting beautiful shadows on her face, that I leaned forward to kiss her, and just as our lips were about to touch, a familiar voice said, There you are brother!

Carmyar and I both jumped at the unexpected sound. Itd been my brother Varkaun.

What are you doing here? I growled.

Id not seen you in a long time, brother, I came to see how you were doing, he replied. And, he looked at Carmyar, I see youre doing quite fine. Shes quite beautiful.

I saw Carmyar blush.

She looked at me, tugging at strands of her hair, You did not tell me you had a brother.

You didnt speak of me brother? I am wounded! He extended his arm, Allow me to fill you in about me.

Carmyar took his arm and the two began to walk off, talking, leaving me to stand in the darkness as a cloud passed over the bright moon, drowning me in darkness.

I ran away from the school that night, so desperate to get away. I ran blindly, tears streaking my eyes, until I finally collapsed. Through blurred vision, I cast my gaze up at the moon that seemed to be emerging from the dark clouds and saw the moon had been purple with a dark ring around it.

I heard a voice in my head, Shar

The goddess she could take away pain make people forget 

I closed my eyes and prayed to her.

Surprisingly  whether I was mad or it was real  I heard a voice in my soul. You are like me. A twin made of light has taken everything from you. I can help you forget that pain. Live in the shadows of your soul and call upon me as the one you love above all else, and I will help you

I embrace the darkness, I whispered.

And in that moment, the pain, the loss, was washed away.

I was free.


============ NOTES ===========

(1) The reference of Kiiso as the mother comes from another persons background I wrote, not too long ago, who was also a Changeling (female). So with the idea that perhaps in this complex multiverse of realities, this same Kiiso was your characters mother, some years after her adventuring career had come to an end and she settled down or, its completely unrelated, and your mother, Kiiso, simply has the same name; with Kiiso being a common name (like Bob, Robert, David, Thomas in English). In the end, it doesnt take away or add to your characters own background, other than having a named mother. I simply enjoy tying in things like this if I can. Kiisos origin story is here: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=471

(2) The Darius Mage Tower also appears in a previously written story I wrote; and I used that to tie in your love interest to the character that that piece had been written for. Again, doesnt add or take away from your story, and is just another way of me tying in character backgrounds together, to make the Tawmis-Verse as its been playfully called, feel more alive by being connected. Carmyars story is here (to see what eventually happens to the school) - http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=299 and her brothers origin which directly ties to hers is here:  http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=297

----------


## Trandir

Hello Tawmis, this whole thread is one massive work of art, and one of the best things I've seen here in the playground.

I'm not going to lie I am bad at writing backgrounds even the most cliche so why not ask a great storyteller to write one.

PC name: Rerat Zallend (male)
Race: human
Class: Fighter 2
Background: Sailor

His life brought him to a kingdom in the center of the continent far away from the sea.

This is little to nothing so you would have complete freedom to do whatever you want with it. If this is too boring for your standars I hunderstand. 

Anyway keep the great work and have a nice day.

----------


## Tawmis

This is awesome! I love that there's some new blood diving in here for requests! I feel flattered!

So far the order is...




> I thought I would see if you can help me expand what I have.
> *Your character's*
> Name: Redvus Dundonald
> Race: Hill Dwarf
> Class: Cleric of the Forge (Divine Soul Sorcerer later)
> Background: Sailor
> rough outline for a backstory:
> *Viking Dwarf Priest!*
> Following a self-imposed exile from the order or Solarus [sun god forger of the world] Redvus is seeking to try and find an answer to the infighting between the dwarven factions* by spending time with other cultures.  He can trace his ancestors back ten generations to a dwarven demi-god and was drawn to the priesthood at a young age when he felt the healing magics flowing through his blood.
> ...


Followed by:
This one is sure to be a challenge! Between the setting and the specific reason for the self exile!




> Hello OP! how do you do? 
> While I'm already working on a character right now, I think that two brains are better than one, so I'll gratefully take you up on your offer.
> You said Name/Race/Class and general outline if existing.
> *Name: Shou Akimura (翔 秋村 the kanji characters means Soaring for the first name, Autumn-Village for the last name, which is rare but exist irl) (I'm no "{scrub the post, scrub the quote}" or anything, just a student majoring in Japanese in the mood for a serious eastern character). 
> *Race: human
> *Class: fighter
> *General outline: child of members of small land nobility. Eventually ran way from home and joined an adventuring group due to being ostracized (see below) and because of fear of a noble's responsibilities, obligations and constraints.
> *Particularities: just one - for whatever reason (up to you, OP), he was born (blessed? cursed?) with hermaphroditism, which obviously caused some issues eventually. As stated previously it's mostly others who had issues with this, the man himself learned to live with it. (I took inspiration from Legend of the Five Rings' "horrible secret" disadvantage)
> Again, thanks for offering the service OP, looking forward to what you might cook up :)
> Cheers


And then finally:



> Hello Tawmis, this whole thread is one massive work of art, and one of the best things I've seen here in the playground.
> I'm not going to lie I am bad at writing backgrounds even the most cliche so why not ask a great storyteller to write one.
> PC name: Rerat Zallend (male)
> Race: human
> Class: Fighter 2
> Background: Sailor
> His life brought him to a kingdom in the center of the continent far away from the sea.
> This is little to nothing so you would have complete freedom to do whatever you want with it. If this is too boring for your standars I hunderstand. 
> Anyway keep the great work and have a nice day.


May have time this weekend to knock some of these out. (I've written my first module for DMsGuild - see signature - and working on my next one!) But I love doing these backgrounds so I will try to set aside time to roll these out!

Thank you for taking the time to visit and post. :)

----------


## synapsecod

> I think we all deal with darkness in our souls... some more than others...
> Creative folks seem to have an insatiable darkness that feeds on our souls...
> So I was able to really connect with this character...
> And added a twisted bit of irony (which might be recognizable before it's plainly stated at the end)...


This is why I also gravitated towards Shar. She is so interesting. I think many people would be able to relate to her. 

I LOVE the analogy. The foreshadowing in the first sentence... amazing!
As a matter of fact I really enjoyed the whole story. It shone a new light (or darkness for that matter) on Vesper. It inspired me in many ways. Thank you so much!




> One day, our teacher had asked us to pair up with other students, and I had not connected with any of them over the weeks, so I was pleasantly surprised when Carmyar was standing next to me.
> 
> Would you like to me my partner? she asked her voice like a gentle note of music.
> 
> I stammered over my words, before I finally said, Yes. Yes. Yes I would. Please.
> 
> She sat next to me, and even as she did so, it was as if she did it all in slow motion. It took great effort to not stare at her constantly as we worked together to understand magic.
> 
> After that class, wed spend days walking together, talking about our lives, and the magic we felt coursing in our bodies. Itd been one of those nights, when the stars were aligned, the full moon watching us, casting beautiful shadows on her face, that I leaned forward to kiss her, and just as our lips were about to touch, a familiar voice said, There you are brother!


I really like this part! I may change it so that the relationship had developed even further, to make the misery even greater when Vesper's brother steals her away;)




> I heard a voice in my head, Shar
> 
> The goddess she could take away pain make people forget 
> 
> I closed my eyes and prayed to her.
> 
> Surprisingly  whether I was mad or it was real  I heard a voice in my soul. You are like me. A twin made of light has taken everything from you. I can help you forget that pain. Live in the shadows of your soul and call upon me as the one you love above all else, and I will help you
> 
> I embrace the darkness, I whispered.


This is such as nice piece as well! Really shows that you don't have to be evil to give in to darkness, going through a rough patch might do it (temporarily). I am really curious how Vesper will get passed this :)

The study of enchantment magic is very dangerous if you're lost and not bound much by morals. I am very curious where this leaves Vesper. Thank you so much. This character already has quite a bit of depth already and the game has not even started yet ;)

----------


## Tawmis

> This is why I also gravitated towards Shar. She is so interesting. I think many people would be able to relate to her. 
> I LOVE the analogy. The foreshadowing in the first sentence... amazing!
> As a matter of fact I really enjoyed the whole story. It shone a new light (or darkness for that matter) on Vesper. It inspired me in many ways. Thank you so much!


Thank YOU for giving me the chance to explore your character.




> I really like this part! I may change it so that the relationship had developed even further, to make the misery even greater when Vesper's brother steals her away;)


By all means, change up what you need/want! When I was in Vesper's head, to me he was someone who never got what he wanted... he always got close... but never crossed the line to success. So to be right there at the cusp of having what he's always wanted and have the rug pulled from underneath him - by his brother no less - was why I had it before the relationship ever happened. That way there's always this lingering feeling that she was the one... but in truth he would never know. It's the big "What if she and I had kissed" that devours the soul.




> This is such as nice piece as well! Really shows that you don't have to be evil to give in to darkness, going through a rough patch might do it (temporarily). I am really curious how Vesper will get passed this :)


Darkness... depression... it's very easy to fall deeper into it all.




> The study of enchantment magic is very dangerous if you're lost and not bound much by morals. I am very curious where this leaves Vesper. Thank you so much. This character already has quite a bit of depth already and the game has not even started yet ;)


Was honored to be of service!

----------


## GreyBlack

You know what? Sure! 

Name: Ssirath
Race: Lizardfolk
Background: Sailor
Class: Cleric (Tempest)
Alignment: Chaotic Natural

Character traits: So first of all, I'm going to use "he" for ease of speaking/writing. The character is genderless. He believes society needs to be taken down a couple notches to allow nature to reclaim its primacy. He also tends to be very survivalist; he has no problem with necromancy and butchering the corpses of humanoids for rations, but only because he doesn't want to waste the resources. With regards to Good and Evil, I'm not sure if he actually understands what they are, seeing them as unnecessary for survival. 

I'm thinking he was raised as a shaman but was cast out due to his innate survivalist tendencies being frowned upon; some view him as corrupting the natural order while he views is as using every part of the animal. He was taught as a shaman but wound up scavenging from humans and has no problem with wearing metal armor. 

I dunno... anything else?

----------


## Tawmis

> You know what? Sure! 
> Name: Ssirath
> Race: Lizardfolk
> Background: Sailor
> Class: Cleric (Tempest)
> Alignment: Chaotic Natural
> Character traits: So first of all, I'm going to use "he" for ease of speaking/writing. The character is genderless. He believes society needs to be taken down a couple notches to allow nature to reclaim its primacy. He also tends to be very survivalist; he has no problem with necromancy and butchering the corpses of humanoids for rations, but only because he doesn't want to waste the resources. With regards to Good and Evil, I'm not sure if he actually understands what they are, seeing them as unnecessary for survival. 
> I'm thinking he was raised as a shaman but was cast out due to his innate survivalist tendencies being frowned upon; some view him as corrupting the natural order while he views is as using every part of the animal. He was taught as a shaman but wound up scavenging from humans and has no problem with wearing metal armor. 
> I dunno... anything else?


This is all I need. Added to the list!

----------


## GreyBlack

> This is all I need. Added to the list!


Thank you so much!

----------


## Goldlizard

i'll try. you do great work!
Name: Am Truesnout
race: Human
male
Class- wizard (evoker or war mage, not sure yet)
he's a chaotic Neural character, somewhat young. he is a Pyromancer, and he LOVES fire. he did't have a terribly tragic backstory, and he's not evil, but his Ideal/bond is  "I want to watch the world burn" Not exactly Evil, he's just lost the ability to care. He comes from waterdeep, but he doesn't stay there for long.
Thanks!

----------


## Tawmis

> I thought I would see if you can help me expand what I have.
> Your character's
> Name: Redvus Dundonald
> Race: Hill Dwarf
> Class: Cleric of the Forge (Divine Soul Sorcerer later)
> Background: Sailor
> rough outline for a backstory:
> Viking Dwarf Priest!
> Following a self-imposed exile from the order or Solarus [sun god forger of the world] Redvus is seeking to try and find an answer to the infighting between the dwarven factions* by spending time with other cultures.  He can trace his ancestors back ten generations to a dwarven demi-god and was drawn to the priesthood at a young age when he felt the healing magics flowing through his blood.
> ...


This was fun to write...
I tried to capture the Viking feel, by introducing this concept that your people were always at war with a common foe...
Before things turned to inside fighting...
And the reason for the evolution of that inside fighting...
As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback! Good or bad!
===================================

My people were born into this world, under the guidance of Solarus, God of the Sun, Forger of the World. We have channeled his powers into our own; creating forges that burn so hot and so bright that we can forge and shape metals.

Living in the Great White North, life was often short and brutal. If the chill of the frozen nights did not freeze you, the lack of food made survival difficult. If those did not take your life, then the Ogres of the Great White North, were there to fight for everything you wanted  whether that was warmth or food.

For as long as I can remember, my people have waged a war against the Ogres of the Great White North.

Our children are bred to be warriors from an early age, and the idea of growing old was not one many ever considered.

Something in recent years has changed, however. Our people have discovered a combustible powder that can be focused into a steel pipe and project objects at incredible speed, causing immense damage. While, at this stage, its currently only large objects; so weve created what weve dubbed a cannon to fire upon the invading Ogres. One would think that this might be a good thing; but those who developed this powder are already finding ways to hone this down to smaller objects, so that one day, we might be able to carry a destructive force in our hands just as easily as one carries a sword or axe.

A revolt by many who oppose this has torn our kingdom apart. Theyve been attacking the forges that make these cannons and going as far as abducting and beating those who are working on the smaller versions of the cannon, even threatening their families.

We now fight a war on two fronts and each day the Ogres draw closer and closer to these hills we call home and have fought so hard to protect.

Those that oppose this technology fear that these weapons will be turned on ourselves and cause harm; while those who make it, swear it will only be used for defense.

Ive seen both sides of this. The makers of these weapons are trying to do whats best for the Kingdom; and those who fear the results, also believe theyre doing whats best for the Kingdom.

My own blood traces back at least ten generations, where the blood of my god courses through my veins. I am not a divine being, but perhaps because of the bloodline, I am a loyal, faithful member of the Church of Solarus; and I have called upon my god to guide me in this internal struggle between my people, but Ive not heard anything.

Perhaps he is inundated by the prayers of my people, and I must find the answer myself.

Tonight, I set sail to new lands, to see how others in this world settle these internal wars I only pray that I return in time to save my people

My name is Redvus Dundonald, and I am the descendant of a god, and the light of hope for my people

----------


## Lyracian

> This was fun to write...
> I tried to capture the Viking feel, by introducing this concept that your people were always at war with a common foe...
> Before things turned to inside fighting...
> And the reason for the evolution of that inside fighting...
> As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback! Good or bad!


Thank you that is great!  We have our session zero on Sunday so perfectly timed.  Might need to change the Ogres to something else but I like the concept of the third force.  Will see what the DM will let me add to their world.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thank you that is great!  We have our session zero on Sunday so perfectly timed.  Might need to change the Ogres to something else but I like the concept of the third force.  Will see what the DM will let me add to their world.


Yes, it can be changed to something like goblins, hobgoblins, orcs, etc., but I feel like the introduction of a third force really helps explain WHY there's guns being made...
And why there's a conflict AMONG your own people.

Like one side sees it as safety (keep the enemy at bay), the other side sees it as (what stops someone from using it against us, especially once guns are introduced?)

----------


## Lyracian

> Yes, it can be changed to something like goblins, hobgoblins, orcs, etc., but I feel like the introduction of a third force really helps explain WHY there's guns being made...
> And why there's a conflict AMONG your own people.
> Like one side sees it as safety (keep the enemy at bay), the other side sees it as (what stops someone from using it against us, especially once guns are introduced?)


DM let me keep the Ogres!  Made a few changes to add in local world detail and the fact pistols already exist.  Thank you again this looks awesome.




> My people were born into this world, under the guidance of Solarus, God of the Sun, Forger of the World. We have channeled his powers into our own; creating forges that burn so hot and so bright that we can forge and shape metals.  We build Knight Hold a small dwarven community in the foothills of the Scion mountain range.  Living there life was often short and brutal.  If the chill of the frozen nights did not freeze you, the lack of food made survival difficult. If those did not take your life then the Ogres of the Great White North were there to fight for everything you wanted  whether that was warmth or food.
> 
> For as long as I can remember, my people have waged a war against these Ogres who come to pilage and plunder our lands.  Our children are bred to be warriors from an early age, and for generations the idea of growing old was not one many ever considered.  Until our people discovered a combustible powder that can be focused into a steel pipe and project objects at incredible speed, causing immense damage.  We created what weve dubbed a cannon to fire upon the invading Ogres. 
> 
> One would think that this might be a good thing; but those who developed this powder are already finding ways to hone this down to smaller objects, so that we might carry this destructive force in our hands just as easily as one carries a sword or axe.  A revolt by many who oppose this has torn our kingdom apart. Theyve been attacking the forges that make these cannons and going as far as abducting and beating those who are working on the hand-cannon, even threatening their families.  We now fight a war on two fronts and each day the Ogres draw closer and closer to these hills we call home and have fought so hard to protect.
> 
> Those that oppose this technology fear that these weapons will be turned on ourselves and cause harm; while those who make it, swear it will only be used for defense.  Ive seen both sides of this. The makers of these weapons are trying to do whats best for the Kingdom; and those who fear the results, also believe theyre doing whats best for the Kingdom.
> 
> Divine blood courses through my veins I can trace my ancestors back a dozen generations to a hero, a demi-god of my people. I am not a divine being, but perhaps because of my bloodline, I am a loyal, faithful member of the Church of Solarus; and I have called upon my god to guide me in this internal struggle between my people, but I have not heard anything.  Perhaps he is inundated by the prayers of my people, and I must find the answer myself.  Thus, I set sail to new lands to see how others in this world settle these internal wars.  I only pray that I return in time to save my people.  My name is Redvus Dundonald, and I am the descendant of a god, and the light of hope for my people.

----------


## WadeWay33

Hey! I wanted to preface saying I LOVE the work you do, and it's always amazing! Anyway, is it possible you can write a background for a Whispers Bard named Warner Leroux, who is part of a society that is devoted to keeping magic safe, and out of the wrong hands. They hoard all secrets they can find, keeping it for the 'greater good' (Think Harpers + Zhentarim). He is relatively new to the society, and doesn't know that it has darker intentions beyond collecting information. He is a pessimist and he's ambitious. If this is too little or too much to work around, then either let me know or don't do it, I don't want it to be too difficult.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, he's a human. He's probably Lawful Neutral as well.

----------


## Mythalidor

Alright, so one of my players made a somewhat interesting character, but have no backstory for them, so I was wondering if you could think one up for them.

Name: Vernon Kirkwood
Race: Hill Dwarf
Class: Nature Cleric
Background: Haunted One

And here is the interesting part, they asked before the first session if they could have a pet goat, and I agreed, and they named it Goatzart. What the player then mentioned to me is that their character believes that Goatzart is the deity that they worship and that it whispers into their mind, so I pushed it one step further and made Goatzart into an actual demon possessed goat that is tricking the cleric into believing that they are a nature god, rather than having their character just be crazy. Also the goat is telling them to do evil things, but the cleric thinks that they are doing the right thing when they listen. I was thinking for the demon possessing Goatzart could be Baphomet, or Bar'garius from your Tawmis-verse could be really fun. 

Whatever ideas you would have would be great and helpful for my player.

----------


## Tawmis

> i'll try. you do great work!
> Name: Am Truesnout
> race: Human
> male
> Class- wizard (evoker or war mage, not sure yet)
> he's a chaotic Neural character, somewhat young. he is a Pyromancer, and he LOVES fire. he did't have a terribly tragic backstory, and he's not evil, but his Ideal/bond is  "I want to watch the world burn" Not exactly Evil, he's just lost the ability to care. He comes from waterdeep, but he doesn't stay there for long.
> Thanks!


Added to the list! Thank you!




> DM let me keep the Ogres!  Made a few changes to add in local world detail and the fact pistols already exist.  Thank you again this looks awesome.


Awesome! That works! And thank YOU for the donation!!!




> Hey! I wanted to preface saying I LOVE the work you do, and it's always amazing! Anyway, is it possible you can write a background for a Whispers Bard named Warner Leroux, who is part of a society that is devoted to keeping magic safe, and out of the wrong hands. They hoard all secrets they can find, keeping it for the 'greater good' (Think Harpers + Zhentarim). He is relatively new to the society, and doesn't know that it has darker intentions beyond collecting information. He is a pessimist and he's ambitious. If this is too little or too much to work around, then either let me know or don't do it, I don't want it to be too difficult.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention, he's a human. He's probably Lawful Neutral as well.


Consider it added to the list! Thanks!




> Alright, so one of my players made a somewhat interesting character, but have no backstory for them, so I was wondering if you could think one up for them.
> 
> Name: Vernon Kirkwood
> Race: Hill Dwarf
> Class: Nature Cleric
> Background: Haunted One
> 
> And here is the interesting part, they asked before the first session if they could have a pet goat, and I agreed, and they named it Goatzart. What the player then mentioned to me is that their character believes that Goatzart is the deity that they worship and that it whispers into their mind, so I pushed it one step further and made Goatzart into an actual demon possessed goat that is tricking the cleric into believing that they are a nature god, rather than having their character just be crazy. Also the goat is telling them to do evil things, but the cleric thinks that they are doing the right thing when they listen. I was thinking for the demon possessing Goatzart could be Baphomet, or Bar'garius from your Tawmis-verse could be really fun. 
> 
> Whatever ideas you would have would be great and helpful for my player.


Also added to the list! Nice backlog going! So let's start knocking some of these out. :) And yes, Bar'garius could make another appearance! He's due another one! :D

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello OP! how do you do? 
> While I'm already working on a character right now, I think that two brains are better than one, so I'll gratefully take you up on your offer.
> *Name: Shou Akimura (翔 秋村 the kanji characters means Soaring for the first name, Autumn-Village for the last name, which is rare but exist irl) (I'm no "{scrubbed}" or anything, just a student majoring in Japanese in the mood for a serious eastern character). 
> *Race: human
> *Class: fighter
> *General outline: child of members of small land nobility. Eventually ran way from home and joined an adventuring group due to being ostracized (see below) and because of fear of a noble's responsibilities, obligations and constraints.
> *Particularities: just one - for whatever reason (up to you, OP), he was born (blessed? cursed?) with hermaphroditism, which obviously caused some issues eventually. As stated previously it's mostly others who had issues with this, the man himself learned to live with it. (I took inspiration from Legend of the Five Rings' "horrible secret" disadvantage)
> 
> Again, thanks for offering the service OP, looking forward to what you might cook up :)
> Cheers


This is one of those things... where it's difficult to write... not because of the story...
But you want to handle something as sensitive like hermaphroditism and gender identity with a lot of care...
It's pretty easy to offend someone these days!
But I think I walked the balance and explained why Shou is the way "he" is...
As always, I welcome feedback!
================================================

I come from a noble family but I have never felt like Ive belong there.

I had spent most of my youth trying to determine who  or even  what I am.

When I was born, I was named Shou Akimura, meaning Soaring Autumn Village. I was named that because it had been Autumn when I was born, the first child of the village born in Autumn that year; and my parents had been so happy their hearts soared. Theyd tried for years to have a child and had never been able to. They believed they had been cursed by the gods for some shame in their bloodline that they were not aware of.

My mother firmly believed she was cursed after holding me. The Nāsu, or Nurse, told my mother shed never seen anything like me; and now my mother saw why. When she wondered if I was a boy or girl, she was surprised I was a mixture of both. She knew she would have to keep the secret from her husband and simply told him that she had given him a son, knowing this would make him the most happy.

I learned to live life as a boy; helping my father with chores around the house and farm, getting my hands dirty and sweating, while my mother would watch from her chair, sewing yet another blanket together made from the wool we had gathered from the sheep.

When I was old enough to begin going to class, after practicing with swords; since all the boys were trained to become honorable warriors to defend the women, I began to notice I looked different than many of the boys  down below. Afraid of being different, I would cover myself and often be teased for it, especially as a teenager.

One day, after hours of being teased, I ran home to my mother to question why I looked different than the other boys. She explained to me that she did not know why  but that I must keep this secret from my father.

This made it increasingly difficult to live at home, that I was forced to hide something about myself from my own family.

Things would only get worse for me when my mother eventually gave birth to a young girl, when I was eighteen years old. She had been born normal, and now had become the main focus of my mothers affection; so as twisted as it might have been, knowing that I had this secret about myself, that I could at least confide in my mother with, now that my sister had been born  and born normal  all of my mothers time and affection was directed at her.

I decided to tell my father the truth about me  and he did not react as I expected. I thought he might tell me he still loved me. After all I had grown up as his son for nineteen years; I was still the same person he knew. But my father was horrified and demanded that I leave. I quickly packed several possessions and left home.

On the road, I had met an interesting man, from a distant land, who introduced himself as Tyrell Stormshadow. He claimed to be a bard  a man of music and storytelling. I traveled with him for weeks and he indeed knew how to play the lute and tell good stories. One day he had asked me, as we sat around a crackling fire, shadows dancing around us as the flames swayed, You are young and when I met you, clearly not an experienced adventurer. But the wakizash strapped to your side is of exceptional make, so I am guessing you come from a rich family. Why would a young man, from nobility, leave his family behind?

I debated tell him a lie, but something inside me told me I would need to be truthful with others going forward, so I told him how I had been born, and how my mother was ashamed and my father cast me out.

Tyrell Stormshadow smiled and said, First, let me say I am sorry for all youve gone through, Shou. But how your organs look should never be a cause to fear or hate you. Who you are is the person inside. The flesh is only a mask we wear over our souls. Some masks may scare people, its true. But the person behind the mask is not necessarily as scary as the mask itself. Ive stopped looking at the mask people wear and try to see their souls. Thats how you truly know someone. Someone with a scar across their face may look horrifying, but perhaps they got that saving their young daughter from a man or beast that meant her harm. The scar he wears is no different than your own. Remember that when you meet others. Judge them not by how they appear, but how their souls act. That is what truly matters.

I traveled with Tyrell Stormshadow for many weeks after; his story weaving and unique skills had gotten us jobs with other adventurers, whether that was driving out goblins from a cave, chasing giant rats out of a sewer, or looking into the disappearance of royal members of a family

One day, after finishing a task with several others, Tyrell said he would be leaving and that there was someone else he was to meet. I expected to go with him, but he put his hand on my shoulder and smiled, No, now its time for you to find your path. Ive taught you all I can teach you about yourself. You are your own man now. You no longer need me to help you see that. Go on, venture forth in the world, confident in who you are; and remember what I said  judge not by how they appear, but how their souls act.

I gave him a hug and he walked off, strumming his lute, singing a song about some fallen angel who had escaped captivity and wreaking havoc upon the world. As grim as it sounded, he made the song sound quite pleasant

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello Tawmis, this whole thread is one massive work of art, and one of the best things I've seen here in the playground.
> I'm not going to lie I am bad at writing backgrounds even the most cliche so why not ask a great storyteller to write one.
> 
> PC name: Rerat Zallend (male)
> Race: human
> Class: Fighter 2
> Background: Sailor
> 
> His life brought him to a kingdom in the center of the continent far away from the sea.
> ...


I accept any and every challenge presented to me! The idea of a character being "boring" is a character without a backstory!
So it may "seem" boring to you - but once you dive into what makes a character be the way they are - you give them some soul!
So I enjoyed writing this!
I'd love to hear your thoughts!
I wasn't aware of what campaign you were playing (if it was Forgotten Realms or Homebrew)...
I assumed Homebrew... since there's no mention of Forgotten Realms...
So I made up a name of the town (can be changed to fit the world) and described it (also can be changed to fit the worl)
Let me know!
============================================

I have lived my entire life wanting to being free.

By the age of eight, I had run away from my home nearly once a week, but my parents, with their money, hired bounty hunters to track me down and bring me back home.

Was my life at home horrible? Was I beaten? Abused? None of that, really. However, my family was rich and they had expected me to behave in a certain manor; prim, proper, sit up straight, be in before it gets dark outside. Otherwise, I was given whatever I asked for and had free reign around the house, could even command my servants to fetch me things I wanted.

It was just the rules my parents put on me and the behavior they expected out of me. This is what I could not stand. I felt like one of their servants  demanded to act a specific way.

I was sixteen, when one day a rather eccentric dressing man met my father for one of his standard business deals. The man smelt of wine and wore long, hard boots, a hat with a large feather through it, and a red sash that nearly touched the ground. He had a swagger when he walked through the room that drew your eyes to him and the women in the house  including my sister who was only thirteen years old  all heaved a heavy sigh as he walked by.

Whatever business my father and he discussed behind closed doors lasted only an hour before he came sauntering out of my fathers office. He saw my mother then looked down at my sister, then back to my mother. Are the two of ye  what  six maybe seven years apart?

My mother flushed red, her cheeks a deep crimson. Even she seemed smitten by this individual. I followed him outside and shouted, Excuse me, may I have a moment of your time?

The man stopped, spun on one boot and looked at me with a coy smile. Say what you will, young Zallend.

Who are you? I asked for beginners.

Me? he placed his hands as if shocked. Oh, Im just someone named Captain Darick Eagletalon.

You dress like no other Ive seen before, I explained.

Thats because I usually make your father come to the docks to do business, so he can see the goods I am bringing him, Darick explained. But this time, it would seem his schedule was too busy, so I, he looked around, ventured inland. Truth be told, I dont like being landlocked. The sea, he stretched out his hand and moved it across the horizon, theres nothing out there to obscure your view. No trees, no buildings, nothing  just the open sea as far as your own eyes can see. He looked at me curiously, Its the only place to ever feel free, he added, as if speaking directly to my soul.

Would I be able to come with you? I asked.

What would your father say? he smiled.

To Hades with my father, I snapped back. I am sixteen. Well and old enough to do what I want.

He looked at the house then back at me. You have it easy here, boy. The sea  shes beautiful  but shes relentless, brutal. Its not always beautiful and its not always kind. A storm can come along, dark as night, fill your eyes with blindness and pull you to the bottom of the sea.

I am willing to risk it, I said, firmly.

Then come along boy, he gestured towards the wagon that had carried him here. Do you plan to tell your family?

No, I said matter-of-factly. Let them wonder and worry.

I sailed with Darick Eagletalon for four years aboard The Worlds Edge until one day he docked and said he had business with my father. My father was waiting at the pier and when he saw me, he began to weep. I thought we had lost you! Like we lost your sister.

My sister? Whats happened to Allana? I asked, breaking free of my fathers hug.

She took a wagon to Tarrentor, where she was to be wed, my father cried. She is documented as arriving  but never made it to the castle. Her wagon was found with bloodstains in it, but otherwise completely empty.

I looked at Darick and he looked back at me. Tarrentor is dead center of a large continent. I can sail you to the nearest dock, but the rest is all on you. You seemed to not care about family when we originally left.

I looked at my father and sighed. Ive changed. I didnt like being told what to do, back then. But my sister is another matter entirely. I turned to my father, I will find her, father. I promise.

It took six weeks to sail to Port of Nayr; a large port for a massive continent. I booked passage on a wagon, using money I had earned while sailing with Darick, and for three weeks, rode until I reached Tarrentor. It was a massive city, like nothing Id ever seen; full of decadent people, all who seemed to be consumed with the sense of pleasure; whether that was through flesh or inducing or smoking to enhance the sensation. As I walked through the city, I knew, deadlocked as I was, I would be alone unless I could find others to help me locate my missing sister

----------


## Tawmis

> You know what? Sure! 
> 
> Name: Ssirath
> Race: Lizardfolk
> Background: Sailor
> Class: Cleric (Tempest)
> Alignment: Chaotic Natural
> 
> Character traits: So first of all, I'm going to use "he" for ease of speaking/writing. The character is genderless. He believes society needs to be taken down a couple notches to allow nature to reclaim its primacy. He also tends to be very survivalist; he has no problem with necromancy and butchering the corpses of humanoids for rations, but only because he doesn't want to waste the resources. With regards to Good and Evil, I'm not sure if he actually understands what they are, seeing them as unnecessary for survival. 
> ...


This one became a lot easier to write once I looked up some of the Forgotten Realms gods that the Lizard People have worshiped...
Once I had that, the rest simply fell into place.
Since you mentioned "he" is generless - I wasn't sure how you wanted to work that, since said god, basically wants his followers to propagate once a month... and if they're sterile to do a ritual suicide. So you could simply change the god and a few lines, or go with a specific gender (and become even more ruthless... since he could, reasonably, take female lizardfolk, against their will to breed his bloodline on)...
Up to you with how you want to go from here - but hopefully I've given you SOMETHING to work with that works with you!
I'd love to hear your thoughts!
================================================

Long have my people sought to make peace with the humans who continue to encroach upon our lands. Human settlements continue to spring up and expand deeper and deeper into the lands like a sickening disease. 

These stone walls push deeper and deeper into our lands as the human population continues to grow. The deeper the walls push, the more humans there are. The deeper the walls push, the less land there is for the wildlife, the more humans devour.

They are a festering disease.

I do not hate them because they are humans as a race; I hate them because of how wasteful they are. Not only do these ever expanding walls push on deeper and deeper, devouring the land which animals we hunt graze upon; more often than not, the streets to these cities and towns are overly large, allowing for large wagons to pass on both sides, with ample room.

Humans, other than knowing how to expand and breed, know nothing of keeping matters simple. Many of the humans Ive observed become belligerent on some form of liquid that they drink in excess; many of them not even skilled enough to survive, choosing to trade with other races, such as dwarves for their armor and elves for their bows and arrows.

I have never shared the view of my people, who I believe are weaker for being more and more like the humans. Rather than hunt their own food, my people have continued to allow themselves to be hired as escorts through the High Moor in exchange for food and weapons.

I do realize that some of my people will intentionally steer a good sized party towards a goblin cave for shelter or a trolls nest, to help get rid of the larger problems with the High Moor.

But civilizations encroaching on our swamps, such as Dragonspear Castle attracted unwanted attention from marauders after the castle fell. Trade Way and the Way Inn, attract adventurers who think theres things to be found in the Misty Forest or High Moors. Julkoun, Secomber and Zelbross continue to expand in size as people travel to and from Daggerford and Waterdeep.

When I was young, I was taught about Semuanya who focused entirely on matters of survivaland nothing else. Considered utterly amoral, uncaring, and unfeeling, his Shamanistic followers had called on their kin to avoid contact with other races and to limit it to contact within their own kind. As our people grew further and further away from Semuanyas teachings, the louder and louder I got, until I was cast out of my own tribe.

I did what I had to survive after that. I lived on the fringes of the swamp, praying on both animals and humanoids  whether human, goblin, gnome or kobold  to feast upon and put food in my stomach. I did not waste their bones, using them as traps or weapons and pieced together armor from the victims I devoured. I did not view this as an act of evil; I viewed this as an act of survival. Is an alligator evil when it devours a child that has roamed too close to the edge?

My people have become weak  but the power and message of Semuanya still courses through my veins. Survive. Propagate. Survive. Propagate. 

My name is Ssirath and I will restore the glory of Semuanya and show my people the error of their ways.

----------


## Tawmis

> i'll try. you do great work!
> Name: Am Truesnout
> race: Human
> male
> Class- wizard (evoker or war mage, not sure yet)
> he's a chaotic Neural character, somewhat young. he is a Pyromancer, and he LOVES fire. he did't have a terribly tragic backstory, and he's not evil, but his Ideal/bond is  "I want to watch the world burn" Not exactly Evil, he's just lost the ability to care. He comes from waterdeep, but he doesn't stay there for long.
> Thanks!


Heh - this one has an Easter Egg if you've ever played the Sierra game _King's Quest III: To Heir Is Human_ it will be immediately recognizable once seen.
If you've never played it, then it's fine just the way it is. Just a little extra pumpkin spice to the story for folks who may be as old as I am and played old DOS games!
That said, I had fun developing this story and this mentality...
As someone who loves camping, campfires, and fire in general... I was able to tap into myself a little...
Then turn it up to 11. (Spinal Tap, anyone?)
As always, would love to hear feedback!
=========================================

I admit I might have a problem.

You see, when I first decided to become to be a Wizard itd been because during a visit to Baulders Gate, thered been a massive explosion at Felogyr's Fireworks  and I witness several wizards shaping and controlling the fires to bring it under control. Something about the sheer natural force of fire was enchanting; as the flames danced and burned, I was enthralled as if the fires had been speaking some kind of secret sign language message to me.

I was only six years old at the time. Growing up in Waterdeep, I had access to the Great Library and began studying what it took to be a Wizard. Apparently it took a lot of study because manipulating the magical spectrum not only took a great amount of patience, but recalling the words of the spell, and studying them all night to have them memorized was a daunting task. One simple misspoken word or the word amount of salt being thrown could lead to catastrophic results.

By the age of twelve, I had convinced my parents to allow me to enroll in The Order of the Evocation. I studied under the widely known, but often cruel, Manannan. He took his Wizardry very seriously and would scorn us if we tried to take any of the spell components home to learn magic on our own. He explained that without his guidance we could turn our families into sentient green slime or bring the roof down around our ears.

Our first few sessions, after weeks of readying, studying and testing, was learning how to manipulate cantrips. There were some I enjoyed; such as Acid Splash, Fire Bolt and Shocking Grasp  but the others in my class seemed obsessed with things like Message, Mending, and Prestidigitation. When Manannan saw that my interests bled more towards things of violence he began to take a larger interest in me; I wasnt sure if that was so I dont burn myself to death or because he thought I could be trouble in the near future. 

Three months in, Manannan approached me after one of the classes had ended and said, I see your interest wanes when it is spells that dont deal with fire specifically. I had thought learning Ray of Frost would interest you, since it was more of a damaging spell, which Ive noticed you enjoy.

Ray of Frost is fine, I said with a smile, but it lacks the punch of fire. Chilling someones bones rather than setting their flesh on fire seems so mild.

You would rather set someones flesh on fire? Manannan raised a grey brow.

Not necessarily, I admitted, I just feel like fire does so much more. Its destruction when it burns through a home, but its rebirth when it burns down a forest.

Rain and water, and so by nature, ice, Manannan contradicted, are things of destruction and life as well. All of the four elements  whether they be stones falling from the sky, storm winds of great power, fires that rip through a city, or a watery flood  the four forces of nature are all symbols of life and death, depending on their use.

True, I acknowledged, but theres something different about staring into an open flame its like each fleck of fire is a soul, dancing in the planes of Hell and the shadows the fire cause to constantly shift and move around you the crackling of the wood, the explosion of small flecks of ash ascending to heaven, only to be snuffed out before their journey has ever begun Theres something about the fire that talks to me.

Manannan smiled and opened the palm of his hand where a small sphere of fire began to spin. Good, I just wanted to make sure we were on the same page. Now, let me show you the true power of fire

For weeks I would meet Manannan after the class and he would continue to show me the power of fires; and how, one could even summon a fire elemental to do their bidding

There was so much to learn.

There was so much to burn.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey! I wanted to preface saying I LOVE the work you do, and it's always amazing! Anyway, is it possible you can write a background for a Whispers Bard named Warner Leroux, who is part of a society that is devoted to keeping magic safe, and out of the wrong hands. They hoard all secrets they can find, keeping it for the 'greater good' (Think Harpers + Zhentarim). He is relatively new to the society, and doesn't know that it has darker intentions beyond collecting information. He is a pessimist and he's ambitious. If this is too little or too much to work around, then either let me know or don't do it, I don't want it to be too difficult.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention, he's a human. He's probably Lawful Neutral as well.


Heh  people need to not worry about if its too little/much/difficult. The entire idea that triggered this for me was having people who had these character concepts  no matter how little or how much information  and give me the details they have  and allow me to challenge myself to write something for them in less than an hours time. So if its too difficult (Ive had some that have been difficult, like the MTG ones), too easy (some just speak to me), or right now the middle  I want folks to feel comfortable posting it, knowing  I will, at the very least, give it a try. Theres some I am going to hit the mark on perfect, and folks will love it  sometimes, I am going to be off the mark, but may provide enough for them to change some of the details and spur their own imagination!

So that said, lets see where Warner takes us today
As always, I look forward to hearing your thoughts!
==================================================  ======

I was like your typical hopeless romantic.

I had tried to use song and poem to sway the hearts of women I thought were beautiful into my arms but theyd always wanted to the bad boys  preferring the stronger, burlier, and typically much dumber men in the city.

Tired of having my heartbroken and certain I was never going to find love in Silverymoon. Frequently called the Gem of the North, it was nothing but a constant reminder of heartache.

So I did what any torn, broken, and emotional teenager would do; I ran away from home when I was sixteen years old thinking I had the world figured out and that life had to be better out there.

I traveled south with some merchants, one of whom had been a bard named Tyrell Stormshadow. He was an older gentleman but knew how to play the lute in such a soothing manner and during the stops where we formed a camp wed sit around the campfire and just listen to his stories. He had a voice that was both commanding and soothing. One the night before we reached Everlund he sat next to me and looked me over. Runaway? he asked, matter-of-factly.

Yes, I replied.

Seem to be running into a lot of those these days, he sighed. (1)

He took a deep drink. So whats your story? Why did you run away?

I itched my head, giving it some thought, because it was going to sound childish. Well, I kept getting my heart broken I just thought, getting a fresh start might allow me to do something with my life break the cycle I was stuck in. I was surprised that I spoke the truth when I had a lie on the tip of my tongue. How had that happened?

Tyrell heaved a deep sigh and took another drink of his tankard. So what I see in your words you used to try and sway the ladies with your words and songs and it just wasnt working out?

I raised an eyebrow, surprised he knew so much from so little spoken. Something like that, I admitted.

Part of what makes someone like me be able to do what I do is experience, Tyrell explained. You can read a story about how some adventurers rescued a princess from some dragon in some distant tower; but until youve felt the dragons breath on your back, the beating of his wings deafening your ears, and the fear in your heart; and the victory at the end He tapped me on the chest, just above my heart, When you sing from the heart, it will be hollow. In order to truly wow the crowd with a song or story, you have to have lived it. Or lived something similar to it. For example, theres a haunted Manor in the southern tip of Neverwinter Forest called The Havenfall Manor Entering the house would be a terrifying experience and probably fatal but during The Hollowing Season homes are emulating actual haunted houses and can cause the same nerve racking fear, without the true risk of death Experience that, and you could easily weave a tale of how you braved the Havenfall Manor and came out of it alive. No one would be able to counter your story, because no one else is brave enough  or perhaps  foolish enough, to actually enter the Manor.

He took another swig of his tankard and wiped his mouth with the back of his sleeve. What you need to do is live a little. Why not come with me? See what we can discover together? Learn from me, listen to me, watch me  and see how I weave a story just as a seamstress weaves her thread; with a beginning, a middle and an end, and when its all done, its a beautiful image theyre left with.

I traveled with Tyrell for three years, being his assistant. Getting him different musical instruments to play for the crowds he would gather. I listened as he spoke of various things; such as the tragedy of Havenfall Manor, and how he had gone in, all by himself, to see if he could find out what was the curse behind the Manor he explained that an evil being, far too powerful for him, resided there and that he had barely escaped with his life, encountering ghosts and the like that still haunted the Manor grounds.

Three days later, at another town, much smaller, he had told me to tell the story. It had not worked out so well. They could tell  even though I had memorized how he told the story, word for word  that there wasnt the emotion behind it.

I traveled with him a few more days, feeling down that I couldnt make him proud. It was then that he had stopped me and looked back and said, I am proud of you.

I looked up at him, wondering how he had read my mind.

I cant read minds, he suddenly said.

Then how   I started.

Because of your body language, he explained. Its shouting, almost deafening. He slung his arm around me, as we walked into Olostin's Hold. Listen, you just need to build up experiences in your life. Dont try too hard. Just let it happen. But while you go stumbling through life, beware of those who wear masks and hide behind them. After tonights performance, you and I will have to part ways. I have some other people that I need to see  and cant have anyone with me. Private business, I am sure you understand. Besides, youve learned a lot traveling back and forth between these few towns. Its time for you to stop living beneath my shadow and live your own life, create your own experiences and your own songs.

That night at Boukars Tavern & Drink, I sang a song about how I would miss a dear friend of mine in the near future, and the crowd was on their feet applauding me. When I turned to look at Tyrell to make sure he saw  he wasnt there. The stool hed been sitting on was empty. I felt a sting of pain for a moment by it was put at ease when I felt a hand on my shoulder. A man, one of the actors of the play coming on after me, wearing a beautiful snake mask said, Hey kid, that was pretty good. We could use you.

We? You mean the play? I asked.

Well, the play is a part of it, he whispered. But its a College, if you will. Listen, we travel around various cities, as a part of this play  but what were doing is having our donation collectors who constantly walk around the crowd, listen to our patrons  because theres a lot of magic in this world, and people are using them for all the wrong reasons. Were out there to try and find these items and stop them from getting into the wrong hands. It will land you a gig with us and be quite an experience! You in?

I quickly shook his hand, and whispered, Im in.




(1) This is a reference to: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=530 where I used the same Bard name. Tying these two origins loosely together, though not needed  its something in this thread thats been called The Tawmis-Verse.
(2) Whats this business about Havenfall Manor? Oh! Its a module I wrote! https://www.dmsguild.com/product/291...avenfall-Manor

----------


## Mongobear

Been awhile since I asked for one early on, but glad you're still going strong.

I have a bit of an odd request, but it's sorta similar to what you're doing here--Can you write a quick background for a large town's unique feature?

I went google searching and found a map for a large Town named Thornwall, it's got a huge wall covered in thorns completely encircling it (big shocker!).

The wall is factually of Elven design, and is maintained by a Druid Circle actually living within the town (it's approximately 2 miles in diameter, and 15ft thick/tall, and appears to be one solid piece of stone, like they carved a collosal Boulder down to a circle, and there's a section of farmlands, a forest, and a Lake within, plus the actual Town.

I know the city was originally made for some other setting, but I can't find what, or where.  I'm trying to make up a bit of history to explain it's existence, as the PCs will inevitably ask, as they're not from the town.

----------


## Tawmis

> Alright, so one of my players made a somewhat interesting character, but have no backstory for them, so I was wondering if you could think one up for them.
> 
> Name: Vernon Kirkwood
> Race: Hill Dwarf
> Class: Nature Cleric
> Background: Haunted One
> 
> And here is the interesting part, they asked before the first session if they could have a pet goat, and I agreed, and they named it Goatzart. What the player then mentioned to me is that their character believes that Goatzart is the deity that they worship and that it whispers into their mind, so I pushed it one step further and made Goatzart into an actual demon possessed goat that is tricking the cleric into believing that they are a nature god, rather than having their character just be crazy. Also the goat is telling them to do evil things, but the cleric thinks that they are doing the right thing when they listen. I was thinking for the demon possessing Goatzart could be Baphomet, or Bar'garius from your Tawmis-verse could be really fun. 
> 
> Whatever ideas you would have would be great and helpful for my player.


This was kind of fun to write... explore a more ... simple, superstitious, type community...
It explains why a demon would possess a goat (but why he remains is entirely up to the DM... is he stuck? Or is there a reason for his acts of evil?)...
And sets up an example of an evil act, believing it's a good act... and removing the character before he sees the results...
And leaves a mystery, at the end for the DM to explore if they wanted - maybe the Hill Dwarf learns of the abduction and knows her and wants to rescue her...
Plenty to play with...
Hopefully works for you - as always, would love feedback!
==================================================  ==


South of the Rauvin Mountains but just north of the Nether Moutains, Greyhaven sat peacefully between a number of rolling hills and home to the Grayhaven Dwarves.

My name is Vernon Kirkwood, and I am a proud Hill Dwarf of the Greyhaven Dwarves. My family was composed of simple farmers, often trading wools from the sheep and milk from cows, with our Mountain Dwarf cousins who resided in the Nether Mountains. Life was relatively simple. There was the occasional raid from the goblins that would come through the hills, but because of the relationship we had with our Mountain Dwarf cousins, we were typically well equipped and as long as we had enough warning, we could keep them at bay and drive them back.

 I was pulling Goatzart on his lead, after hed done a bit of grazing and was alarmed to hear a voice in my head, You should burn the northern guard tower.

I looked around and saw no one else in the field  just me and Goatzart. I hastily pulled Goatzart into the barn and joined my family for a delicious dinner, choosing not to speak of the mysterious voice Id heard. As I laid down that night, the voice came again, Burn the northern guard tower. Burn it before they come.

They? I sat up in my bed alarmed. Again, I looked around and saw no one else with me. However, Goatzart was peering in my window, mindlessly chewing on some straw. How had he gotten out of the barn? I quickly put on my overalls and walked outside to the brisk night and grabbed Goatzart by his lead and began pulling him towards the barn. Just as we got to the door he put his foot down and refused to budge. Burn the northern gate tower before they come.

I turned and looked at Goatzart. His eyes were locked with mine. Burn. The. Northern. Guard. Tower. Before. They. Come.

The voice emphasized every word.

Who are you? I found myself asking Goatzart.

I am your goat, he replied in my head.

I was so stunned he replied that I tumbled backwards over the empty water trough. I peered back over the water trough. How is that possible?

Somethings gone wrong, the goats voice said in my head. I had hoped to come to you as an Avatar  but apparently your bond with this goat is so strong it pulled me into it. I am here to warn you the goblins are coming.

The goblins are coming! I jumped up screaming.

Silence! the goat shouted in my head. This is only for you to know. I need you to do this to save your people. If you awaken the others, then what would happen next would even be more disastrous. Get down the hill and burn the northern guard tower, so asks Artemis.

Artemis? The the I stammered.

Yes, the god of nature, the goats voice replied.

Quickly, I gathered some supplies and ran down the hill and ignited the northern tower. It quickly went up in flames, even as I saw an approaching hoard of goblins! Hed been right! The goblins were coming! But without the guard tower this would be disastrous! But it soon became clear  the goblins were holding up their arms, covering their eyes, stepping away from the massive blaze. My god had come to me and given me a sacred mission and I helped save my people!

I returned to Goatzart and explained that I had done as hed asked and even saw the goblins being driven back!

Good, the goat said inside my head, there is much more to do now. Come. We must leave. The world awaits.

Leave? I stammered.

Yes. Leave. I am giving you a holy order, the goat snapped in my head.

Yes! Of course, let me say goodbye to my family, I began.

No time for that! Come! Take the rope! Let us leave!

Together Goatzart and I set out on a greater mission than either of us could have imaged.

Hours earlier

A demon stood before a pack of eager goblins.

Listen to me, the demon smiled, I have a plan. The Dwarves of Greyhaven are simple; but they keep you at bay because of the weapons theyve been provided by their Mountain cousins, he explained. I plan on doing something that will make one of them burn the northern guard tower. This will leave the northern branch vulnerable. Attack the following night, to the north. This will allow you free reign into the Greyhaven Dwarves home. Take their livestock and kill who you will  but there is a young girl there named Ellanar Twohill. You must capture her and bring her back here and speak the words Ive given you. This will transport her to me. She will easily be identified as a Tiefling  she is a daughter of mine, the great Bargarius!

The goblins cheered.

----------


## Tawmis

> Been awhile since I asked for one early on, but glad you're still going strong.
> I have a bit of an odd request, but it's sorta similar to what you're doing here--Can you write a quick background for a large town's unique feature?
> I went google searching and found a map for a large Town named Thornwall, it's got a huge wall covered in thorns completely encircling it (big shocker!).
> The wall is factually of Elven design, and is maintained by a Druid Circle actually living within the town (it's approximately 2 miles in diameter, and 15ft thick/tall, and appears to be one solid piece of stone, like they carved a collosal Boulder down to a circle, and there's a section of farmlands, a forest, and a Lake within, plus the actual Town.
> I know the city was originally made for some other setting, but I can't find what, or where.  I'm trying to make up a bit of history to explain it's existence, as the PCs will inevitably ask, as they're not from the town.


Sure! I love exploring lore...

I might have to get to this one tomorrow (wrote a few back to back stories - and about to head to a concert to support a friend - but I will definitely do this for you!)

What can you tell me about your world? The gods? Some history? I will see if I can tie some of that into it?

----------


## Mongobear

> Sure! I love exploring lore...
> 
> I might have to get to this one tomorrow (wrote a few back to back stories - and about to head to a concert to support a friend - but I will definitely do this for you!)
> 
> What can you tell me about your world? The gods? Some history? I will see if I can tie some of that into it?


The world follows the books version of the Norse Pantheon, but they're not culturally Norse.  Elves are just elves, Giants and trolls aren't god-threatening entities, there's no World Serpent, etc.

The region with Thornwall is similar to GoT's Winterfell, secluded wild region with harsh winter's and sparsely occupied with small vilages several days apart, Thornwall is the central hub of the region.

The lake within the ring is fed by two small streams from the mountains a few days south, which form a barrier between Thornwall's region and the rest of the kingdom it is apart of.  They are treacherous at times, and infested by Orcs and Goblins, but there is a well built trade highway through them, but armed escorts are still required.

The lake also drains out into a pretty massive river that flows north into an Arctic sea port on the border of an unsettled tundra region (think the area North of the Wall in GoT, just without zombies and a 500ft tall wall), the port would be Hardhome, but larger.

Historically, the world is quite old, the wall and city are recorded to have existed for several millennia, the original are what's unclear, think Illefarn or Netherese type empires from Faerun.  However, this is the only "massive ring" of stone in the known world.

Magic is less *the Weave" and more just a raw primal energy in the world.  There is no Mystra, magic is something that just is.  There are Leylines, which cover the world, and intersections of them are able to boost  magical powers or cause Wild Magic surges.  Most Wizards will build their sanctums on top of or very close to intersections of these Leylines.

Planar cosmology is the standard inner/outer/prime material planes, except that it is possible to crossover to them without magical means if you can find a path.  Fire Elemental plane is at the heart of a MASSIVE volcano, Earth is the bottom-most level of the Underdark, Air is above the clouds, and Water is at the bottom of the Ocean.

Hope this is enough?  I can answer more if needed.

----------


## WadeWay33

> Heh  people need to not worry about if its too little/much/difficult. The entire idea that triggered this for me was having people who had these character concepts  no matter how little or how much information  and give me the details they have  and allow me to challenge myself to write something for them in less than an hours time. So if its too difficult (Ive had some that have been difficult, like the MTG ones), too easy (some just speak to me), or right now the middle  I want folks to feel comfortable posting it, knowing  I will, at the very least, give it a try. Theres some I am going to hit the mark on perfect, and folks will love it  sometimes, I am going to be off the mark, but may provide enough for them to change some of the details and spur their own imagination!
> 
> So that said, lets see where Warner takes us today
> As always, I look forward to hearing your thoughts!
> ==================================================  ======
> 
> I was like your typical hopeless romantic.
> 
> I had tried to use song and poem to sway the hearts of women I thought were beautiful into my arms but theyd always wanted to the bad boys  preferring the stronger, burlier, and typically much dumber men in the city.
> ...


This is perfect! Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!

----------


## Mythalidor

> This was kind of fun to write... explore a more ... simple, superstitious, type community...
> It explains why a demon would possess a goat (but why he remains is entirely up to the DM... is he stuck? Or is there a reason for his acts of evil?)...
> And sets up an example of an evil act, believing it's a good act... and removing the character before he sees the results...
> And leaves a mystery, at the end for the DM to explore if they wanted - maybe the Hill Dwarf learns of the abduction and knows her and wants to rescue her...
> Plenty to play with...
> Hopefully works for you - as always, would love feedback!


Thanks for getting to this so quickly, I'll give it to my player that way they'll have a backstory. Glad to hear that you had a little fun with this. I really enjoyed reading it, I especially enjoyed the ending, when you revealled the whole thing was Bar'garius's plan, that gives me plenty of ideas to incorporate Goatzart into the future of the campaign, make him an actual driving force. As for Ellanar, is she a character that you had written before, or just a throw-away name?

----------


## Trandir

> I accept any and every challenge presented to me! The idea of a character being "boring" is a character without a backstory!
> So it may "seem" boring to you - but once you dive into what makes a character be the way they are - you give them some soul!
> So I enjoyed writing this!
> I'd love to hear your thoughts!
> I wasn't aware of what campaign you were playing (if it was Forgotten Realms or Homebrew)...
> I assumed Homebrew... since there's no mention of Forgotten Realms...
> So I made up a name of the town (can be changed to fit the world) and described it (also can be changed to fit the worl)
> Let me know!
> ============================================
> ...


First of all thanks for what you do, it is appreciated.
The world is indeed homebrew but as with most homebrew settings it can be slightly changed to accomodate anything. One of the most notable traits of this one is that there is a single huge continent and a couple of islands around it that together don't add to even 1/10th of the total land abovesea.

The background is great. It has plothooks and it can be adjusted to explain pretty much any class level or connection the PC has by adding an NPC to the crew. 

And again thanks for the time you spend to write these stories. Have a nice day and good luck with your work I might even ask for another OC backstory from time to time.


Bonus:*Spoiler*
Show


I tryed to write one a backstory of my own while I was waiting yours. 

I was born first son of a rich merchant in the portual city of Balset. Our house was always full of life, parties and guests coming even from beyond the city to discuss of new contracts or just to enjoy a good conversation.

Life was good alternating the months of study with the occasional journey with my father all across the seas to visit foreign lands to buy, sell, trade, deliver or maybe all four but most important of all seeing the different colors and coltures of the foreign lands. 

But life as the sea can turn in a blink from calm to tempest. In a single night the four ships that went to the Thrassir empire sunked during a tempest. It would have beed the biggest shipment in the whole history of Balset and my father invested almost everything he had in it. Our luck run out that night. Father had a couple of creditors that were waiting to collect after the ships returned.

Everithing was gone after the debt was repayed. The house and the land sold, the ships sunked, the friends had no interest in us. It was time to begin a new life for the worst or the better.

Balset offeres few job opportunities so we did what we could. My father worked as a docker while my mother and my sister couldn't find anything.
I bagan to sail with the merchant ships, though it was far less enjoiable than the past experience, during the warm season and doing low level adventurer quests during the cold one, usually killing vermins in the sewers as no one else wanted to do them. 

The years passed and I managed to earn enough to open a small shop in the suburbs where the rest of the family could work safely. 

As for me I kept workin as usual. 
Until the day I earned enough to get a good armor, weapons and to pay the caravan to the near kingdom of Nossis. So I left behind the city where I was just the rat slayer to make a name for myself and return once I will be able to buy my own ship and explore the world.

How good/bad is my attempt?

----------


## Daghoulish

So, I haven't been here in a while but I really loved what you wrote Tawmis and was wondering if it was bad to ask for a second? I haven't checked if anyone else has but it's been 15 pages so I hope I can ask for another. I've really fallen in love with this npc I made to the point of deciding to remake them as a pc and am going to play them at some point. I'm uncertain how much info you want but I actually have more this time. (P.S. you put Krusk as a half-orc in the op but he's a full orc)

Name: Zunda Rocktooth
Gender: Female
Race: Deep Gnome
Class: Eldritch Knight Fighter
Background: Mercenary Veteran
My Dm Bullet notes on personality: Very friendly, married to the job. Loves a good fight, and a stiff Drink. Willing to help teach newbies and generally be helpful to good people.

If you'd like I can also give her mercenary npc friends she works with in the game.(I don't know if it's too much but I'll throw it out there anyway and you can choose to ignore it if you want.) 

Mercenary Company
Akra Draacis-Female Black Dragonborn-Hexblade Warlock(Uses a long bow made of a red crystal)-Quiet, a book nerd. Likes a good joke.
Nalos Naragath-Female Triton-Shadow Monk(Has a Javelin of Lightning)-Very proud, enjoys exploring the surface.
Duchess-Female Giant Hyena pet of Akra

All female I know, I actually didn't write them with genders in mind so I flipped a coin for each and got the same result 4 times. Sorry if this is too much but as I said, I really liked these npcs and was wondering if you could give me something for Zunda. She's definitely my favorite and the rest are just in case you want to include them in your story.

----------


## Mongobear

@All the stuff about Goatzart

OMG, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE

If and when it's found out and he dies, have the goat be eaten by a T-Rex.

Jurassic Park "Where's the Goat?" *Bloody Goat leg splatters on the windshield*

----------


## GreyBlack

> This one became a lot easier to write once I looked up some of the Forgotten Realms gods that the Lizard People have worshiped...
> Once I had that, the rest simply fell into place.
> Since you mentioned "he" is generless - I wasn't sure how you wanted to work that, since said god, basically wants his followers to propagate once a month... and if they're sterile to do a ritual suicide. So you could simply change the god and a few lines, or go with a specific gender (and become even more ruthless... since he could, reasonably, take female lizardfolk, against their will to breed his bloodline on)...
> Up to you with how you want to go from here - but hopefully I've given you SOMETHING to work with that works with you!
> I'd love to hear your thoughts!
> ================================================
> 
> Long have my people sought to make peace with the humans who continue to encroach upon our lands. Human settlements continue to spring up and expand deeper and deeper into the lands like a sickening disease. 
> 
> ...


I like it. Definitely a couple things in here I'll want to flesh out a bit, but overall very impressive. Thank you! I do find it interesting that you make it sound almost like he hates the ways of the lizardfolk, which I originally didn't intend but really does kinda make sense. It also takes a bit of a darker edge on the character, which I really enjoy; I've been playing the character as kind of a comic relief who is all into resource management. Because butchering corpses and keeping fingers for later is funny!

(If you're wondering what I'm going to flesh out, I'm going to flesh out how he got Cleric status (was he taught by elders to become a cleric? Did he just have a chosen one moment?) and how he came into contact with the "civilized" races.)

This was a really great start though and I really do enjoy your stuff!

----------


## Tawmis

> The world follows the books version of the Norse Pantheon, but they're not culturally Norse.  Elves are just elves, Giants and trolls aren't god-threatening entities, there's no World Serpent, etc.
> 
> (SNIP)
> 
> Hope this is enough?  I can answer more if needed.


Indeed. Only one small problem - can I play in this game you're doing?  :Small Big Grin: 




> This is perfect! Exactly what I was looking for! Thanks!


Awesome! Always so glad to know when I do these - it's at least close to the mark of what the requestor wanted!




> Thanks for getting to this so quickly, I'll give it to my player that way they'll have a backstory. Glad to hear that you had a little fun with this. I really enjoyed reading it, I especially enjoyed the ending, when you revealled the whole thing was Bar'garius's plan, that gives me plenty of ideas to incorporate Goatzart into the future of the campaign, make him an actual driving force. As for Ellanar, is she a character that you had written before, or just a throw-away name?


"Throw Away" - if you will - but also, intended fuel for you as a DM, if you wanted to do something with her.




> First of all thanks for what you do, it is appreciated.
> The world is indeed homebrew but as with most homebrew settings it can be slightly changed to accomodate anything. One of the most notable traits of this one is that there is a single huge continent and a couple of islands around it that together don't add to even 1/10th of the total land abovesea.
> The background is great. It has plothooks and it can be adjusted to explain pretty much any class level or connection the PC has by adding an NPC to the crew. 
> And again thanks for the time you spend to write these stories. Have a nice day and good luck with your work I might even ask for another OC backstory from time to time.


The pleasure was all mine! Thank you for coming in here and allowing me to step in your character's world!

And by all means, feel free to swing by anytime and request more character backgrounds!




> Bonus:*Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> I tryed to write one a backstory of my own while I was waiting yours. 
> 
> I was born first son of a rich merchant in the portual city of Balset. Our house was always full of life, parties and guests coming even from beyond the city to discuss of new contracts or just to enjoy a good conversation.
> 
> Life was good alternating the months of study with the occasional journey with my father all across the seas to visit foreign lands to buy, sell, trade, deliver or maybe all four but most important of all seeing the different colors and coltures of the foreign lands. 
> ...


I like it! Especially the first few opening lines - help give a feel for the area. I do think it's great that both of us had mentioned how life out on the sea can change in a heartbeat, from freedom to death.




> So, I haven't been here in a while but I really loved what you wrote Tawmis and was wondering if it was bad to ask for a second? I haven't checked if anyone else has but it's been 15 pages so I hope I can ask for another. I've really fallen in love with this npc I made to the point of deciding to remake them as a pc and am going to play them at some point. I'm uncertain how much info you want but I actually have more this time. (P.S. you put Krusk as a half-orc in the op but he's a full orc)
> 
> Name: Zunda Rocktooth
> Gender: Female
> Race: Deep Gnome
> Class: Eldritch Knight Fighter
> Background: Mercenary Veteran
> My Dm Bullet notes on personality: Very friendly, married to the job. Loves a good fight, and a stiff Drink. Willing to help teach newbies and generally be helpful to good people.
> 
> ...


Consider this added to the list!




> @All the stuff about Goatzart
> OMG, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE
> If and when it's found out and he dies, have the goat be eaten by a T-Rex.
> Jurassic Park "Where's the Goat?" *Bloody Goat leg splatters on the windshield*


Since there's no windshield, just have it land on the fighter's shield.
Party looks up and sees a giant T-Rex.




> I like it. Definitely a couple things in here I'll want to flesh out a bit, but overall very impressive. Thank you! I do find it interesting that you make it sound almost like he hates the ways of the lizardfolk, which I originally didn't intend but really does kinda make sense. It also takes a bit of a darker edge on the character, which I really enjoy; I've been playing the character as kind of a comic relief who is all into resource management. Because butchering corpses and keeping fingers for later is funny!
> 
> (If you're wondering what I'm going to flesh out, I'm going to flesh out how he got Cleric status (was he taught by elders to become a cleric? Did he just have a chosen one moment?) and how he came into contact with the "civilized" races.)
> 
> This was a really great start though and I really do enjoy your stuff!


I thought him being an outcast among his people - I wanted to dig into why. So I thought, maybe they've become complacent with the idea that the human settlements are everywhere; and might as well profit by being escorts in trade for food, which in turn (in your character's eyes) makes them even weaker, because now they're losing their basic need to hunt, and in the future, would be, if needed, easier to be killed off by the encroaching humans!

I am glad it was enough of a stepping stone for you to be able to take off and explore with!

----------


## Mongobear

> Indeed. Only one small problem - can I play in this game you're doing?


Sure!

Assuming you can make it to Pennsylvania once a month?

----------


## Tawmis

> Been awhile since I asked for one early on, but glad you're still going strong.
> I have a bit of an odd request, but it's sorta similar to what you're doing here--Can you write a quick background for a large town's unique feature?
> I went google s	earching and found a map for a large Town named Thornwall, it's got a huge wall covered in thorns completely encircling it (big shocker!).
> The wall is factually of Elven design, and is maintained by a Druid Circle actually living within the town (it's approximately 2 miles in diameter, and 15ft thick/tall, and appears to be one solid piece of stone, like they carved a collosal Boulder down to a circle, and there's a section of farmlands, a forest, and a Lake within, plus the actual Town.
> I know the city was originally made for some other setting, but I can't find what, or where.  I'm trying to make up a bit of history to explain it's existence, as the PCs will inevitably ask, as they're not from the town.
> The world follows the books version of the Norse Pantheon, but they're not culturally Norse. Elves are just elves, Giants and trolls aren't god-threatening entities, there's no World Serpent, etc.
> The region with Thornwall is similar to GoT's Winterfell, secluded wild region with harsh winter's and sparsely occupied with small vilages several days apart, Thornwall is the central hub of the region.
> The lake within the ring is fed by two small streams from the mountains a few days south, which form a barrier between Thornwall's region and the rest of the kingdom it is apart of. They are treacherous at times, and infested by Orcs and Goblins, but there is a well built trade highway through them, but armed escorts are still required.
> The lake also drains out into a pretty massive river that flows north into an Arctic sea port on the border of an unsettled tundra region (think the area North of the Wall in GoT, just without zombies and a 500ft tall wall), the port would be Hardhome, but larger.
> ...


Side note  I think I found the original source of Thornwall  appears to have been for Pathfinder.
https://www.reddit.com/r/rpg/comment..._of_thornwall/
Obviously you will probably have to change the name of the gods I used, since you mentioned they were Norse based, so I used them for the foundation of some lore, which may or may not fit in your world. But hopefully you can adjust accordingly, if needed, and find some use of it. (May even just be able to skip the party about the gods, and just go to the main part)  but its me. When I create lore, I like to dig deep.

As always, I'd love feedback - especially since this is more of a lore/legends thing rather than a character background.

==================================================  =

The legend states that when the world was first found, it was bleak and dark.

Odin called upon Frey to create a sun to grant light to the world. Frey reached into the heavens and collided two stars in his mighty hands and held them together as they exploded into a fury of fire and flame, and so the sun was born.

Next Odin called upon Aegir to place life in the vast oceans, lakes and rivers of the world; and so Aegir pricked his celestial hand, and each drop of blood fell into the sea, slowly populating the oceans with life.

Odin called upon Njord to breathe life into the world; and so with a deep breath, did he exhale upon the world and the winds were born, and the world began to spin around the sun.

Nature began to take its course, but it lacked something.

Odin called a council where he requested Freya, Hermond, and Skadi to join him.

They explained to Odin what was missing was someone to worship them. Odin agreed.

Calling on his wife, Frigga, goddess of birth and fertility, she entered the councils chamber and offered her blood in a vail to draw from and bring life into the world.

And so, Freya, goddess of fertility and love, plucked a feather from her most trusted falcon and draw a circle upon the woods, and brought the most beautiful of all the known races  The Elves  into the world.

Skadi took the vial and dripped Friggas blood upon his hammer and brought it hard and heavy upon the mountains, and from the sparks, Dwarves were born.

Hermond took a strand of his own hair, dipped it in the vail, and laid it upon the hills, from which the hairy footed, and unusually lucky Halflings emerged.

Odin poured some of the blood into his hand and held it tightly so that it dried, and released the flakes upon the world and explained that Man, though short lived, will be able to live anywhere  whether it be forest, hills, mountains, frozen tundra, or plains, and so Humans came into the world.

Unbeknownst to them  they were not alone in Odins chamber  for Loki, god of Mischief, had also observed it all, and brought with him a god, whose name has been stricken from the legends  a disfigured god named Khorus.

Khorus had long despised Freya for her beauty and grace, though all her life shed been kind and gentle with him. Khorus broke out of the spell that had kept him hidden and grabbed the vail of Friggas blood and shouted, I shall have people in this world! People like me!

Freya instinctively launched an arrow to try and knock the vial from Khorus hands; only he raised his hand to defend himself, and instead the arrow struck his eye. And so, in his blind rage and fury, did his blood seep into the vial and unable to see, he collided into the table that viewed the world, spilling the mixture all over the world.

The gods gasped in horror as Khorus backed up and began to laugh manically. Orcs! Orcs will rise all over the world! They will know my hatred! It burns in my blood and so too, shall in burn in theirs!

And so did Odin banish Khorus from the Realm.

But the gods had stared at the map and the damage had already been done.

Many, many millennia and generations later On the world down below

Barius Strumjord, a Ranger who followed Ullr, the god of the Hunt, had been drawn to out of the woods, where he could hear a beautiful song. He followed the song until he felt the presence of the sound all around him; but there was nothing that he could see causing the music.

Barius called upon the Druids of the Wind to help him to determine the root. The Druids quickly heard the song and felt the presence of peace all around them. The Druids built a Druids Circle, just to the Southwest of the center of the focus, so that they could quickly teleport to and from, and gather information.

As the Druids continued to study it, a small village began to spring forth, as they spent more and more time here. Other Humans, Elves, Dwarves, and Halflings were brought it to begin establishing the town of Freesong.

The people of Freesong erected a statue in the center, just above the source of the song, believing that itd been Freyas voice, singing with love for the people of the world, of Freya herself. The statue had become a place for those seeking to have children, or hoping to find love, would come and pray to, often leaving tokens for Freyas favor.

It was a Human wizard by the name Kara Aasveig who discovered the source; thered be a Leyline  a fault line of magic bubbling just beneath the surface. The origins of Leylines vary  some say that when the gods touched the world, they brought with them, their celestial magic that entered the atmosphere and some of it bled into the world itself, especially after Skadi had struck it with his hammer.

When the Orcs learned of the erected statue of Freya, they began to launch their relentless attacks on the town. Barius Strumjord led the defense against the orcs, who had gone on to recruit goblins to help in their war against the light.

Barius Strumjord knew that it would take more than what they had to defend the growing city. The Orcs were ruthless, brutal, and driven by sheer ferocity, often still charging forward when they were dead. Barius Strumjord called for the Druids around the world to come and help defend this Holy City. Hundreds perished in the battle, but it was Kara Aasveig who helped turn the battle. She channeled the magic from the Leylind  and used it to empower the Druids who formed a circle around the city, sacrificing their bodies to become one with the world beneath their feet, creating a massive barrier composed of poisonous thorns.

Freesong, in honor to the Druids who gave their life to defend this holy city, was renamed to Thornwall, and grew to become a major hub on the world.

----------


## Tawmis

> So, I haven't been here in a while but I really loved what you wrote Tawmis and was wondering if it was bad to ask for a second? I haven't checked if anyone else has but it's been 15 pages so I hope I can ask for another. I've really fallen in love with this npc I made to the point of deciding to remake them as a pc and am going to play them at some point. I'm uncertain how much info you want but I actually have more this time. (P.S. you put Krusk as a half-orc in the op but he's a full orc)
> 
> Name: Zunda Rocktooth
> Gender: Female
> Race: Deep Gnome
> Class: Eldritch Knight Fighter
> Background: Mercenary Veteran
> My Dm Bullet notes on personality: Very friendly, married to the job. Loves a good fight, and a stiff Drink. Willing to help teach newbies and generally be helpful to good people.
> 
> ...


Consider it added to the list. :)

----------


## Mongobear

> Side note  I think I found the original source of Thornwall  appears to have been for Pathfinder.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/rpg/comment..._of_thornwall/


Huh, interesting.  I googled and got nothing back except the map.




> * *the rest**


Wooo!  That's great, don't even think I'll change anything. Much thanks!

----------


## Tawmis

> Huh, interesting.  I googled and got nothing back except the map.


I assumed that was the same map (and based the writing off what I saw there - so for example the druid's circle is just to the south west of the city's center)




> Wooo!  That's great, don't even think I'll change anything. Much thanks!


Excellent! I wasn't sure if you actually used the Norse Gods, or something similar to Norse type mythology.

----------


## Mongobear

> I assumed that was the same map (and based the writing off what I saw there - so for example the druid's circle is just to the south west of the city's center)
> 
> Excellent! I wasn't sure if you actually used the Norse Gods, or something similar to Norse type mythology.


Yeah, I'm using the gods as named in the PHB, just not the mythology behind them.  I'll still keep a few common things Mjolnir, but I'm not putting the entire Ragnarok/Valhalla/World Serpent stuff.

----------


## Sparky McDibben

Hey Tawmis,

I have a character for an upcoming campaign, and I'm stuck on backstory. His stats are as follows:

Variant Human Fighter 1 (going Battlemaster)

STR: 11 (+/-0)
DEX: 19 (+4)
CON: 17 (+3)
INT: 13 (+1)
WIS: 13 (+1)
CHA: 7 (-2)

For feats I took Ritual Caster (Druid) because I want him to have a druidic vibe. I'd like to take Magic Initiate (Druid) as well. He has a longbow, rapier and shield (dueling fighting style), and his Dex focus means he can hit from anywhere. The focus of the campaign will be in a civilization ruled by magi (of all stripes except warlocks, not just arcane casters), and the characters will be vigilantes judging these casters for their various crimes.
Thanks!

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey Tawmis,
> 
> I have a character for an upcoming campaign, and I'm stuck on backstory. His stats are as follows:
> 
> Variant Human Fighter 1 (going Battlemaster)
> 
> STR: 11 (+/-0)
> DEX: 19 (+4)
> CON: 17 (+3)
> ...


Consider it added to the list - and will see if I can knock something out tonight.

Headed to a hospital soon to visit a friend. But because of their situation, can't have visitors for long. So I should be home tonight, and will probably want to write to think of something else.

----------


## Sparky McDibben

Thanks Tawmis; best wishes to your friend from the Playground.

----------


## Goldlizard

> Heh - this one has an Easter Egg if you've ever played the Sierra game _King's Quest III: To Heir Is Human_ it will be immediately recognizable once seen.
> If you've never played it, then it's fine just the way it is. Just a little extra pumpkin spice to the story for folks who may be as old as I am and played old DOS games!
> That said, I had fun developing this story and this mentality...
> As someone who loves camping, campfires, and fire in general... I was able to tap into myself a little...
> Then turn it up to 11. (Spinal Tap, anyone?)
> As always, would love to hear feedback!
> =========================================
> 
> I admit I might have a problem.
> ...


WOW! you're incredible! (I've never played the game) this is incredible and so special-feeling! it's perfect, and I hope you enjoyed writing. Thanks!

----------


## Tawmis

> WOW! you're incredible! (I've never played the game) this is incredible and so special-feeling! it's perfect, and I hope you enjoyed writing. Thanks!


Thank you! It was a pleasure to write! Each time I write these - for brief moments, I walk in another person's shoes - and step outside of myself to tell their story.

As for the Sierra/King's Quest III reference - the Wizard, *Manannan*, in the game is an evil wizard.

----------


## Tawmis

The only two I have left pending (if my memory serves me right is)...




> So, I haven't been here in a while but I really loved what you wrote Tawmis and was wondering if it was bad to ask for a second? I haven't checked if anyone else has but it's been 15 pages so I hope I can ask for another. I've really fallen in love with this npc I made to the point of deciding to remake them as a pc and am going to play them at some point. I'm uncertain how much info you want but I actually have more this time. (P.S. you put Krusk as a half-orc in the op but he's a full orc)
> 
> Name: Zunda Rocktooth
> Gender: Female
> Race: Deep Gnome
> Class: Eldritch Knight Fighter
> Background: Mercenary Veteran
> My Dm Bullet notes on personality: Very friendly, married to the job. Loves a good fight, and a stiff Drink. Willing to help teach newbies and generally be helpful to good people.
> 
> ...


And then....




> Hey Tawmis,
> I have a character for an upcoming campaign, and I'm stuck on backstory. His stats are as follows:
> Variant Human Fighter 1 (going Battlemaster)
> 
> STR: 11 (+/-0)
> DEX: 19 (+4)
> CON: 17 (+3)
> INT: 13 (+1)
> WIS: 13 (+1)
> ...


I ran out of time on the weekend, and today at work was pretty much non stop busy (we got some new hires to train and such!)...

So I will try to get to these as soon as I can. :)

----------


## Mongobear

Just curious, was the Diety you used for me, Khorus, a being of your own invention or does he actually exist somewhere?

Im currently building his domain and a religious structure around him, and I don't want to use a pre-existing entity if he's vastly different.

(Currently have his truest followers being like the old 3.5e Ravagers, which worshipped a similar god to how I'm writing up Khorus, who would rather bleed a victim slowly and inflict as much pain as they could instead of just kill them fast.)

----------


## Tawmis

> Just curious, was the Diety you used for me, Khorus, a being of your own invention or does he actually exist somewhere?
> Im currently building his domain and a religious structure around him, and I don't want to use a pre-existing entity if he's vastly different.
> (Currently have his truest followers being like the old 3.5e Ravagers, which worshipped a similar god to how I'm writing up Khorus, who would rather bleed a victim slowly and inflict as much pain as they could instead of just kill them fast.)


Well, when I wrote him he was based off the common "Orc God" - *Gruumsh.*

But where as Gruumsh has one eye, I wrote it that Khorus loses an eye to Freya (to spark that hatred commonly seen between Elf and Orc).

----------


## Mongobear

> Well, when I wrote him he was based off the common "Orc God" - *Gruumsh.*
> 
> But where as Gruumsh has one eye, I wrote it that Khorus loses an eye to Freya (to spark that hatred commonly seen between Elf and Orc).


Ok, so he's just a Gruumsh analogue?

Also, I'm catching the parallels of him losing an eye, and Odin, which is often represented with one eye, maybe add in that they're brothers, but Khorus was "defective"

----------


## Tawmis

> Ok, so he's just a Gruumsh analogue?
> Also, I'm catching the parallels of him losing an eye, and Odin, which is often represented with one eye, maybe add in that they're brothers, but Khorus was "defective"


That would be a good twist too - that Odin came out all wonderful, great, and powerful - and his brother - perhaps a twin - came out disfigured and powerless, so there's always this hatred between them.

----------


## Mongobear

> That would be a good twist too - that Odin came out all wonderful, great, and powerful - and his brother - perhaps a twin - came out disfigured and powerless, so there's always this hatred between them.


That would go well with Orcs pretty much killing everyone.  Odin made all the other races in my very small edit of the events, so Orcs being a natural enemy of all mortal races gets that across well.

----------


## Aidamis

> This is one of those things... where it's difficult to write... not because of the story...
> But you want to handle something as sensitive like hermaphroditism and gender identity with a lot of care...
> It's pretty easy to offend someone these days!
> But I think I walked the balance and explained why Shou is the way "he" is...
> As always, I welcome feedback!
> ================================================
> 
> I come from a noble family but I have never felt like Ive belong there.
> 
> ...


Hello man!
Sorry for the late reply, I was busy the whole week.
Plus somehow I lost the original reply I had planned due to a firefox crash, but that's beside the point... (plus it was needlessly long for some reason, so good riddance)

Great job here. I like how you've kept things ambiguous about the way the character was born since it points out to the most correct answer which is 'just because".
The mentor bard is a bit cliché but in a good way. Now I can maybe add an instrument proficiency to my character sheet.

Just as a footnote "Akimura" is the same as "Johnson" but it's my fault for not precising it, plus it's nothing too important.

Thank you for the hard work.

10/10 would recommend to friends.

Cheers!

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello man!
> Sorry for the late reply, I was busy the whole week.


Life happens! Besides some people choose not to reply at all (which is fine, but then I never know if I did good, bad, or whatever with what they envisioned vs what I wrote) :)

So a late reply is much appreciated, no matter how late.




> Great job here. I like how you've kept things ambiguous about the way the character was born since it points out to the most correct answer which is 'just because".
> The mentor bard is a bit cliché but in a good way. Now I can maybe add an instrument proficiency to my character sheet.
> Just as a footnote "Akimura" is the same as "Johnson" but it's my fault for not precising it, plus it's nothing too important.
> Thank you for the hard work.
> 10/10 would recommend to friends.
> Cheers!


So a little inside information - the name "Tyrell" is the name of my father's middle name - so I felt like it was a way of me, showing how he had helped me through life - and how, though he is no longer upon this mortal realm - in this world of fantasy - he appears to help others struggling in life. :)

And by all means, please recommend this thread to your friends!

----------


## Tawmis

> So, I haven't been here in a while but I really loved what you wrote Tawmis and was wondering if it was bad to ask for a second? I haven't checked if anyone else has but it's been 15 pages so I hope I can ask for another. I've really fallen in love with this npc I made to the point of deciding to remake them as a pc and am going to play them at some point. I'm uncertain how much info you want but I actually have more this time. (P.S. you put Krusk as a half-orc in the op but he's a full orc)
> 
> Name: Zunda Rocktooth
> Gender: Female
> Race: Deep Gnome
> Class: Eldritch Knight Fighter
> Background: Mercenary Veteran
> My Dm Bullet notes on personality: Very friendly, married to the job. Loves a good fight, and a stiff Drink. Willing to help teach newbies and generally be helpful to good people.
> 
> ...


This was fun to write...
I could have probably gone into way more detail about the other two...
But wanted to keep it to a summary rather than a novel...
But I give enough clues about each to expand upon if you wanted...
As always, hope you enjoy and I'd love feedback!
=========================================

Survival.

I have spent most of my life in the Underdark doing everything I can to survive. Whether its resisting being pulled into a lake by an Aboleth who had made the lake their home; or avoiding stepping beneath a deceptive Cloaker or Pierce or Roper. Then there are the Dwarves such as the Derro or Duergar, or the Drow Elves, and of course the Illithids and Beholders. If that wasnt enough, just about every single plant life in the Underdark seems to feed off the nutrients of the dead, making them lethal.

Because of this, I learned to fight to survive. It was from watching the Drow, with their dark magics, did I begin to learn how to manipulate magic myself. It was dangerous  being as close as I was to the Drow, but as a Deep Gnome, I had the keen ability of standing next to a rock in the shadows and be virtually undetectable. This limited exposure gave me only a fraction of the magical abilities I saw the Drow doing; but it was enough to help me continue to survive in the Underdark.

I first took up the job as an escort through the Underdark. It wasnt the safest way, cutting through caverns that dipped into the Underdark, but in some cases it would cut weeks of travel out of their travel time, rather than going around a mountain.

It was then Id met Akra Draacis, a female black dragonborn with some magical abilities. She convinced me to work with her together. Now, normally I might question the fact that she was clearly descended from a Black Dragon  who have less than a good reputation  but being a mercenary, that often worked in our favor. So few people crossed her when she got in their face. Her giant hyena named Duchess, snarling at her side, certainly added to the already threatening gesture of a Black Dragonborn, towering over them, demanding payment. If theyd only known her, like I had gotten to know her. On the days it was slow, and we were on the road, between jobs, she would have her nose deep in a book, reading everything from history, to even songs and poems written by a somewhat famous bard named Tyrell Stormshadow, who she had frequently mentioned that shed like to meet one day.

On one such day, between jobs, while headed for Daggerford, we saw several goblins attacking a lone figure. When we approached, we took note to the humanoids unusual appearance  with skin that looked to be made of the colors of the waters and skies, this figure fought valiantly against the goblins who outnumbered her considerably. Though it did not look like she needed the help, both Akra and I were curious to learn more about her  and what better way to gain someones trust than to help them? Both Akra and I jumped into the fight and made quick work of the goblins. The woman, Nalos Naragath was a Triton. She explained that though she had a javelin of special qualities she did prefer hand to hand combat. She explained that shed left her aquatic kingdom in hopes of discovering the surface world. As it turned out, several ships had sunk near her kingdom and some of the things she found that came from the surface world drew her curiosity to see what the world beyond the ocean was like.

The three of us formed an unbreakable friendship. I was the Blade, Akra was the Arcane, and Nalos was the Fist.

My name is Zunda Rocktooth and these are my sisters Sisters of Steel.

----------


## togapika

Name: Delsyn Corvos
Race: Triton
Class: Paladin of Conquest (Though he uses a pirate code instead of the book's code)
Gender: Male

Rough idea: 1. Captured by slavers
                 2. Saved by the captain who was supposed to transport the slaves to sale
                 3. Falls in love with said captain and marries her
                 4. She is hung for thievery
                 5. Attempting to end his life he is saved by a minor god and convinced to become his paladin.
The Guardian is a minor god. "There's a legend of a man who lives beneath the sea. He is a fisher of men, a last hope for all those who have been left behind."

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey Tawmis,
> I have a character for an upcoming campaign, and I'm stuck on backstory. His stats are as follows:
> 
> Variant Human Fighter 1 (going Battlemaster)
> 
> STR: 11 (+/-0)
> DEX: 19 (+4)
> CON: 17 (+3)
> INT: 13 (+1)
> ...


Because this sounded like a custom/homebrew setting, I didn't use any Forgotten Realms references...
As such, created an island to explain your character's ties to being a fighter with some druid skill...
And went on to create the organization that manages these Magi (your DM can use it, rename it, or discard it)... Could easily be explained, you did this on your own, and it's not required...
I also explain why, as a fighter, you focused on Dex and Con as stats....
As always, would love to hear feedback....
===========================================

Breathe in, breathe out. Control your breathing.

The very plants seemed to tear at my flesh as I ran through the jungle. But this was no ordinary jungle; this was anything but ordinary.

The Jungles of Skarntahl.

Skarntahl is an ancient phrase that means violent death.

Legend states that, long ago the fabric between the Shadowfell and the Prime Material Plane ripped apart as a great weapon from a demon had cut the fabric of reality open. From that tear in the fabric, creatures of unimaginable horror spilled out of the Shadowfell and landed here in the jungles of Skarntahl. 

I dont live on this island where this lethal jungle resides. I didnt get shipwrecked here.

I came here willingly.

All of my life, Ive trained to become a part of the Vigilant; an organization of vigilantes that judge casters for their various crimes. Being thrown into the Jungles of Skarntahl is done for many reasons. First and foremost, the entire jungle is alive with beasts not seen beyond these jungles. Panthers that blur with large tentacles called Displacer Beasts, Hook Horrors, Basilisks, to name a few are all infused with magical properties. As if the beasts of Skarntahl did not pose enough of a danger, the floral of these dense jungles were also often enchanted  as beautiful as they are lethal. Hidden in the floral, such creatures as blight, gas spores, shriekers, and shambling mounds were all painful methods of promised death.

Years of studying plants and with Druids has given me a deep understanding of how to hone my body to understand the natural order around me in preparation for this day.

In order to survive this jungle, you learn to use the jungle in your favor. I lure the Displacer Beast chasing me right into the explosive arms of a Gas Spore, floating aimlessly that Id seen before, using my dexterity to leap onto a branch and out of the way of the explosion of the Gas Spore, which violently and painfully infects the Displacer Beast.

It takes nearly a week to make it from one side of the island to the other. An incredible feat of endurance since most of those nights are spent wide awake, because when there are beasts and fauna both seeking to devour your flesh for nutrients, there is little to no time to sleep.

I knew this was the test. I knew that, despite years of training to fight and be ready, the test ahead of me would require endurance and agility rather than raw strength to survive. I relied on a longbow I forged in the jungle to hunt for my food, rather than engaging up close. The one weapon I was allowed to bring was my rapier, which I often used to deliver the killing blows in the back of the creatures neck, after I had struck it with my bow. A shield made of a turtles shell had spared me many times from the venomous attacks from snakes and even plants, whose pollen would burn my flesh or make me slumber, had I inhaled them.

I am glad to be done with the Jungles of Skarntahl. Ive seen what magic  uncontrolled  can look like and I now understand why the Vigilant must endure this test. Not only do we see the horrors of magic gone wrong; but we learn how to survive it.

As the ship sails into view in the distance, the sun setting behind it, I know I am ready for my life ahead of me

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Delsyn Corvos
> Race: Triton
> Class: Paladin of Conquest (Though he uses a pirate code instead of the book's code)
> Gender: Male
> 
> Rough idea: 1. Captured by slavers
>                  2. Saved by the captain who was supposed to transport the slaves to sale
>                  3. Falls in love with said captain and marries her
>                  4. She is hung for thievery
> ...


Consider this added! I don't think I've done a background for a Triton yet in this thread!

----------


## Sparky McDibben

> Because this sounded like a custom/homebrew setting, I didn't use any Forgotten Realms references...
> As such, created an island to explain your character's ties to being a fighter with some druid skill...
> And went on to create the organization that manages these Magi (your DM can use it, rename it, or discard it)... Could easily be explained, you did this on your own, and it's not required...
> I also explain why, as a fighter, you focused on Dex and Con as stats....
> As always, would love to hear feedback....
> ===========================================
> 
> Breathe in, breathe out. Control your breathing.
> 
> ...


This is good. Reminds me a bit of the CW's Arrow, but good. I'll make a few edits and pass it along to the DM. I appreciate the hard work evident in your descriptions, and the creativity inherent in describing a weird character concept. Nice work.

----------


## Daghoulish

> This was fun to write...
> I could have probably gone into way more detail about the other two...
> But wanted to keep it to a summary rather than a novel...
> But I give enough clues about each to expand upon if you wanted...
> As always, hope you enjoy and I'd love feedback!
> =========================================
> 
> Survival.
> 
> ...


So, first off sorry for the very late reply. My brains been scattered lately and it's taking a while to get all my thoughts in a row.

First off, I love the idea of getting her magic from watching the other denizens of the underdark. You didn't know this but one of the starting cantrips I choose was dancing lights and its fits so well. A little luck really brought that together and I had a good laugh at the strangeness of your story really fitting without trying. Also the use of their racial hiding ability was fantastic and I really like it being featured. The way out of the underdark was pretty believable too. Genuinely liked every bit of this.

I like Akra's bit, nothing much to say you nailed the character I made. Although I have to ask, who that bard is? Did you make them up or are they some know entity I haven't heard of? Nalos' section was much the same. Really great and I wish I had more to say but you really hit all the points I would want hit in an origin of their company. My only real thing is that I would change the name of the group, but that's more a personal preference thing. I prefer having group names be more gender neutral but that's just a me thing, maybe I should change it up.

----------


## Tawmis

> This is good. Reminds me a bit of the CW's Arrow, but good. I'll make a few edits and pass it along to the DM. I appreciate the hard work evident in your descriptions, and the creativity inherent in describing a weird character concept. Nice work.


Interesting - I was actually thinking more along the lines of Chult (is what I based it off of in my head, when I was writing it). But since it seemed to be a homebrew, I just gave it an exotic name.




> So, first off sorry for the very late reply. My brains been scattered lately and it's taking a while to get all my thoughts in a row.
> First off, I love the idea of getting her magic from watching the other denizens of the underdark. You didn't know this but one of the starting cantrips I choose was dancing lights and its fits so well. A little luck really brought that together and I had a good laugh at the strangeness of your story really fitting without trying. Also the use of their racial hiding ability was fantastic and I really like it being featured. The way out of the underdark was pretty believable too. Genuinely liked every bit of this.
> 
> I like Akra's bit, nothing much to say you nailed the character I made. Although I have to ask, who that bard is? Did you make them up or are they some know entity I haven't heard of? Nalos' section was much the same. Really great and I wish I had more to say but you really hit all the points I would want hit in an origin of their company. My only real thing is that I would change the name of the group, but that's more a personal preference thing. I prefer having group names be more gender neutral but that's just a me thing, maybe I should change it up.


Oh, yeah - the name of the group is all up to change. I wanted to end it with her saying that they were an unbreakable group, so I just gave it a name.

As for the bard - he's not anyone you'd know - unless you've read some of the origins I've written (specifically on this page of the thread). I've used him to appear in a few people's origins to make a "Tawmis-Verse" as it's been called in the thread. :) So he's only known in this thread. :)

----------


## Sparky McDibben

> Interesting - I was actually thinking more along the lines of Chult (is what I based it off of in my head, when I was writing it). But since it seemed to be a homebrew, I just gave it an exotic name.


It's all good, man. I personally love the detail, and the first-person perspective. Do you have a process for determining character voice or do you rely on intuition?

----------


## Tawmis

> It's all good, man. I personally love the detail, and the first-person perspective. Do you have a process for determining character voice or do you rely on intuition?


If the requester provides information for a personality - I use that information to let the character "speak" to me.
Otherwise, if it's fairly open (just race/class/gender) - then I look at all three - and see what kind of personality comes out of that. Why did RACE become CLASS? What in their life drove them to that?
Once I start writing the first few lines, some character backgrounds write themselves (I am just a messenger), some take more of a nudge. But it's never long before the voice of the character is telling me how the story goes.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Delsyn Corvos
> Race: Triton
> Class: Paladin of Conquest (Though he uses a pirate code instead of the book's code)
> Gender: Male
> Rough idea: 1. Captured by slavers
>                  2. Saved by the captain who was supposed to transport the slaves to sale
>                  3. Falls in love with said captain and marries her
>                  4. She is hung for thievery
>                  5. Attempting to end his life he is saved by a minor god and convinced to become his paladin.
> The Guardian is a minor god. "There's a legend of a man who lives beneath the sea. He is a fisher of men, a last hope for all those who have been left behind."


I don't think I've written a Triton background before...
So this was kind of fun to do...
I left the Captain nameless - wasn't sure if you had a name for her already - but originally I had her down as Allera Searunner.
I touch on how she becomes a little more "redeemed" making the tragic loss of her hanging more impactful...
As always, I look forward to your thoughts!
===========================================


I have lived most of my life free.

Deep in these oceans there was nothing I could not do. I was not bound to the ground; I could swim up or down, side to side, as deep as I wanted, or breach the surface.

Like many of my kind, I was curious about the Surface Dwellers and their magnificent ships that sailed across the very seas we called home. 

What am I? I am a Triton  and along with Merfolk, we often protect humans who have been cast or fallen overboard from the likes of Kuo-Toa, Merrow, and Sahuagin, to name a few. Long have we, along with the Merfolk, waged war against these oceanic races that thrive on destruction and chaos.

One night  a particular night where the Storm Goddess raged furiously  the skies were black with clouds that drowned out the light of the moon and the stars, and the tides were gigantic fists of fury slamming into anything and everything  thered been a large ship Id been following called The Sirens Wail  which had taken several hits  and when a woman was washed overboard, her crew threw out a net to save her; at the same time I had gone to her side to save her from the wrath of the Storm Goddess. I found myself encased in the net as well and our bodies were pushed together and she stared at me in wide eyed wonder.

As we were pulled aboard the crew cheered; and I thought itd been because the woman had been saved; but as they quickly jumped on me to restrain me, I could see other cells on the top of the ship with others who were imprisoned. This was a slaver ship. As they helped the woman up, they all cheered and applauded her for helping capture me and it became clear to me she was not just someone who had washed overboard, she was this ships captain.

As they took me away and threw me in a cell her eyes never left me. Itd been a week before the storm broke and I could hear the crew speaking about how much I would fetch on a slavers market to be an exotic pet of some kind.

The woman, a beautiful human with brown locks of hair that, once dry, pulled into tight curls; her eyes were a softer brown than her hair, approached my cell and whispered, What were you doing?

I placed my hand on the bars of my cage as I leaned forward and said, Trying to save you.

Why? she hissed in whispered tones.

Because the Storm Goddess was furious and when shes furious she does not care who she harms or kills, he explained, all are susceptible to her fury.

Would you have still saved me knowing that I am a slaver? she asked, leaning against the cage.

I would have, I replied. I am not one to judge others. I saw a person in danger and sought to help them.

When the ship arrived at the first port, many of the other slaves were taken, sold or traded for gold, services, food or supplies. I was not released to be sold, however. The second, the third, then the tenth port, and all the slaves they collected, were sold or traded, all save for me.

One night, as the captain passed, I asked, Why have I not been sold? Ive heard I would fetch more gold than all of the slaves youve already sold?

She stopped and looked at me, and did something unexpected. She opened the gate.

I stayed inside my cell, suspecting this might be a trap  that if I tried to leave she would kill me for trying to escape.

You are to come with me and I will show you why, she said and turned her back to me and began walking towards her quarters.

I followed her  and what came next surprised me more  we shared an incredible night of passion.

As I laid there next to her, I turned my head, But why?

Youre asking why? she laughed. Because youre different. You see me with different eyes. You dont see me as your captain, your captor, or even a slaver. You see me as a person. She leaned over and kissed me again, deeply, passionately.

I became a member of the Sirens Wail crew and widely accepted by the other crew members; there wasnt a single one of them that I didnt save in the coming weeks as we ran into countless storms, and at least one of them would be swept overboard.

A month later, the captain and I married out on the sea, and committed to one another.

This was not the life I imagined for myself. My presence slowly began to change her from slaver to trader. She relied more and more on the resources theyd gathered as slavers from previous trades, to trade and sell, rather than selling slaves.

However, while she seemed to change for the better, her past sins were not forgotten. A fleet following the orders of Commander Terak Steelhaven had caught up to the Sirens Wail while she was at port, most of her crew out and about, and launched an attack. An explosion from one of the ships cannons struck the side of the Sirens Wail and hit with enough force to send myself and the captain flying backwards, losing consciousness. 

When I awoke, I dont know how much longer, it was to a horrible visage of the captain  my love  hanging by her neck  as a warning to all other slavers, on the edge of the pier. Wrapped in fury I swam to the fleet, just setting sail into the sunset and climbed aboard the ship and managed to kill several of their crew before a large man plowed into me and sent us both overboard. The impact against the rail had knocked the wind out of me and I blacked out before I hit the water.

When I awoke I was washed ashore on some small island. I screamed at the heavens in unbridled fury.

I heard a voice, Your heart is pure. So pure that it was capable of making someone who had lost their own way  following the light of yours and rediscover who they are.

A massive watery figure appeared before me, made up of the ocean itself, I am the Guardian, he said, reaching out, And I would like to employ you as one of my devoted. Follow my words and you shall find the peace that you once felt.

I was in awe  in all of my years Ive heard the stories, the legends - "There's a legend of a man who lives beneath the sea. He is a fisher of men, a last hope for all those who have been left behind."

These were the words  the lore  of The Guardian.

And now he stood before me.

Grant me the peace I seek, and I am yours, I said.

Peace and vengeance shall be yours, The Guardian whispered, for Terak Steelhaven did what he did because his king commanded it; but Terak is a man of evil and vile much deeper than the very oceans itself, and it will be you who must find and stop him, once and for all.

----------


## Arron Oberon

*Name:* Xan Albacores
*Race:* Drow(Dark Elf)
*Class:* Sorcerer(Storm)
*Age:* 47
*Gender:* Male



*Notes:* Born on the surface. Four Foot Six Inches. Bright Yellow Eyes. Light Purple Skin. White Medium Cut Hair.
*Goals:* Found a library, with all the mythical knowledge he will learn!

_If you have any questions please ask away_

----------


## togapika

> I don't think I've written a Triton background before...
> So this was kind of fun to do...


I like it. Only thing I would change would be him actually having him witness her death, but that's just a personal choice.

----------


## Tawmis

> I like it. Only thing I would change would be him actually having him witness her death, but that's just a personal choice.


He doesn't actually witness her hanging - when he regains consciousness - she's already been hanging and dead.
Makes it touch a personal aspect of - if he _had_ been conscious - could he have saved her? Or at the very least died at her side?
So he's touch with survivor's guilt.

But all of these are always free to be changed up (or completely ignored!), however the requester would like it to be. :)




> *Name:* Xan Albacores
> *Race:* Drow(Dark Elf)
> *Class:* Sorcerer(Storm)
> *Age:* 47
> *Gender:* Male
> *Notes:* Born on the surface. Four Foot Six Inches. Bright Yellow Eyes. Light Purple Skin. White Medium Cut Hair.
> *Goals:* Found a library, with all the mythical knowledge he will learn!
> 
> _If you have any questions please ask away_



Consider this added to the list!

----------


## Great Dragon

I've got too many Evil Plots and Villains going right now, so thought I'd see if you could come up with some Hero Plots just to kick the trend.

Here's something that I just added to the game, and I'd like to see your take on it.

Real Name: Elizabith Roadfork. CG. Half Elf Female. 5'2" 123# Silver Hair and Amber Eyes.
Alias: The White Shadow. Class: Assassin Rogue 8th level. Background: Urchin.
Skills: [Race] Persuasion, [Race] Survival
[Background] Stealth (Expertise), [Background] Perception (Expertise), 
Investigation (Expertise), Insight (Expertise), Intimidation, and Athletics.
Tools: Thieve's Tools; Disguise Kit; Land Vehicles.
Feats: (4th) Dungeon Delver (8th) Skulker

"Those tainted by Evil shall perish. Legal technicalities shall not protect them." 
Seeks out and eliminates those that do harm to others.
This can include those that supply the nerdewells

Let me know if you have any queries.

----------


## richardbob123

i need help expanded on a idea
Name: Jericho
Race: Tiefling
Class: Kensei monk( uses whips flavoured as chains)
Gender: Male
Background Marine
Rough idea: jericho was the first born child of a noble human family and , they kept him locked up  because of his appearance and after a couple of years being lock up he escape and he trained to become a marine

----------


## Tawmis

> *Name:* Xan Albacores
> *Race:* Drow(Dark Elf)
> *Class:* Sorcerer(Storm)
> *Age:* 47
> *Gender:* Male
> 
> *Notes:* Born on the surface. Four Foot Six Inches. Bright Yellow Eyes. Light Purple Skin. White Medium Cut Hair.
> *Goals:* Found a library, with all the mythical knowledge he will learn!
> _If you have any questions please ask away_


Sorry about the delay! Had an insane few weeks!
Ordained a wedding this weekend for my best friend's son! (Absolutely epic! I'd ordained the wedding of my best friend's daughter a few years ago!)
But - I am back! So being the sorcerer - and they get their magic from something - I tied it to... Well, you should be able to see what it is.
I also opened up some mystery about your mother and why you're raised on the Surface World...
Enjoy!
=============================

I shouldnt even be alive.

My name is Xan Albacores and I was, as far as I am told, found at the base of a mountain, next to a woman, who they told me must have been my mother. You see, I am not someone who should have been born on the Surface World  because of who  because of what  I am. I am a Dark Elf, and my kind are generally hated by the Surface World; and reasonably so, because from everything Ive learned, my kind has often waged war, kidnapped, and even murdered people of the surface world.

I am only alive by the grace and kindness of a woman and her husband who were fur traders and happened to hear my cries as an infant. The woman  Meylynda  had taken mercy upon me because I was only an infant. She, unlike her husband, a bard by the name of Burad, did not believe anyone was born inherently evil. 

In the small, quaint, town of Oakdale, consisting of only humans, I stood out, with my light purple skin, bright yellow eyes, and white hair. I was raised by them as if I was her own child  she had two older sons; Dayv and Alburt  who defended me whenever anyone came along to cause trouble. Dayv was the more rambunctious one; quicker to jump in and defend me with fists flying, whereas Alburt took more after his father, and seemed to be more of the smooth talker, trying to deescalate situations with his words.

By the age of sixteen, I felt something shifting in me. I began having dreams of something in the shadow whispering to me; yellow eyes gleaming in the darkness. For weeks on end, I could not understand what was being said, but one day  the words became clear. I distinctly heard the words, My bloodline. A figure finally became clearer  it appeared to be a black dragon  but not like Coal, the Black Dragon that lived in the marshes not too far from Oakdale. This dragon  though with black scales, the horns pointed backwards, and it seemed to be made up of shadows, rather than actual color.

By the age of eighteen, I was reciting spells that I had no idea how I had learned them until one night, the dreams of the shadowy dragon  it was showing me how to cast spells.

One of the neighbors had seen me in the backyard casting spells and immediately panicked and gathered other townsfolk to drive me out of the town. It was all they needed to feed the paranoia into Oakdale, that I might harness some dark power for some dark god. My parents  they tried to fend the people off  but I knew I could not put my family who had taken me in  and put them in danger. I quickly gathered what little belongings I had and quickly fled out the back door in the cover of night.

Now, I travel from town to town, looking for the pieces of my past. Why had my own mother originally been killed? Why had she fled from the Underdark, risking her life? And what was the dragon that haunted my dreams?

----------


## Tawmis

> i need help expanded on a idea
> Name: Jericho
> Race: Tiefling
> Class: Kensei monk( uses whips flavoured as chains)
> Gender: Male
> Background Marine
> Rough idea: jericho was the first born child of a noble human family and , they kept him locked up  because of his appearance and after a couple of years being lock up he escape and he trained to become a marine


The noble family with a Tiefling heir is always fun to explore!
I used that as a reason to explain why as a Monk you'd be well versed with chains (whips reflavored) and why and how you become a "Marine" (Warrior type).
As always, I appreciate an feedback you have!
=======================================

I spent most of my life in chains.

I was born to a noble family and by the age of five my bloodline made itself apparent. Long ago, its said that my mothers side of the family had made a pact with a demon of some kind, in hopes of financial success. A part of that deal required laying with the demon, who planted the seed for his spawn to be born one day when he was needed. As a part of the deal, the child  when born  could not be killed. Itd been generations since that deal happened  but it was a secret passed down generation to generation on my mothers side.

When I disappeared  my mother had lied to my father and explained, with their crocodile tears, how Id had a tragic accident. My mother even arranged an elaborate funeral, keeping the casket closed, saying the body was too badly damaged for an open casket, and buried an empty coffin.

For ten years, I struggled and pulled at chains to try and break free as my parents sent their servants down to throw food in my direction  because my own mother could not bare the sight of me.

When I had finally turned fifteen, one of my mothers servants  a woman named Pellina  took mercy upon me and freed me by smashing my chains at the connection. She led me through a series of servant tunnels that led to the outside, giving me a small bag with food and drink.

I fled into the woods in the middle of the night with only the moon watching me. I heard several days later that Pellina had tragic accident, undoubtedly one arranged by my mother.

For a week I followed a dirt road, traveling with a series of others, taking safety in numbers. When I arrived in Winterstone, I stayed here for weeks, living on the streets. Thats when an elderly man took notice of me and noticed the shackles still on my wrist. Id broken the chains off weeks ago with the help of a blacksmith I met on the road.

Are you without a home? the elderly man asked, his arms folded behind his back.

I am, I replied, but I am all right.

Your appearance, he noted, Tiefling. Demon blood. Is that why you are without a home?

Something like that, I nodded.

What is your name? he asked.

Jericho, I replied. The name I was given by my mother and father. But

They are the ones who cast you out, he shook his head, so you do not feel like that is your name.

Yes, I acknowledged.

Well, come with me. My people will not judge you for your appearance. We will show you that what you look like does not determine what you will become.

Because I had nowhere else to go, I accepted his offer. He took me to a monastery outside the edge of the town and I officially joined the Order of Winter  a band of Monks trained to fight and protect the world from evil.

As I trained, I first learned to use a whip  but quickly found  my years chained to a wall made me well versed in using chains as a weapon.

By the age of twenty, I was ready to be unleashed on the world and set things straight.

One day, I may even pay my dearest mother a visit

----------


## Tawmis

> I've got too many Evil Plots and Villains going right now, so thought I'd see if you could come up with some Hero Plots just to kick the trend.
> Here's something that I just added to the game, and I'd like to see your take on it.
> Real Name: Elizabith Roadfork. CG. Half Elf Female. 5'2" 123# Silver Hair and Amber Eyes.
> Alias: The White Shadow. Class: Assassin Rogue 8th level. Background: Urchin.
> Skills: [Race] Persuasion, [Race] Survival
> [Background] Stealth (Expertise), [Background] Perception (Expertise), 
> Investigation (Expertise), Insight (Expertise), Intimidation, and Athletics.
> Tools: Thieve's Tools; Disguise Kit; Land Vehicles.
> Feats: (4th) Dungeon Delver (8th) Skulker
> ...


Since this is for an NPC - I kept this short and sweet. Explained how she becomes an assassin, but still be Chaotic Good.
Left plenty open for what may have happened between the gap of years, if you wanted to explore that further...
Anyway - here you go!
======================================

My father, Tauren Stormcaller, a Noble, had fallen in love and married my a beautiful Elven Maiden by the name of Elyiasia Twinstar.

When I was born, I feel like I could remember  to this day  the way my mother smiled down at me as she held me.

I was born into royalty and should have had a life of pleasure and joy.

But such was not the way Destiny worked for me. My mother and father were Nobles and garnered much attention, love and respect in the surrounding areas. However, in the shadows of such love there are those whose eyes see only with seething hatred and jealousy for something they believe is rightfully theirs.

And so, my uncle, a despicable man on my fathers side  and every bit the opposite of my brother  as if when they were born  my father represented the light, the good  while my uncle represented the darkness and the hatred  cornered my father and murdered him, then went and found my mother sleeping and murdered her. Hed been headed for my room when one of my mothers handmaidens saw his bloody knife and knew what he had done  she immediately ran into my room and grabbed me and while I was only six years old  she and I fled into the woods.

It was only two days later when a band of goblins had ambushed she and I, killing her when she tried to fight them off  screaming for me to run for my life. The goblins never came after me, the deeper I ran into the woods until I collapsed.

I was found, near a trade route by a merchant who had feared me dead. He took me in and brought me to the town of Eagle Point  a town on the side of a mountain. Unfortunately, he wasnt rich by any means so he had to leave me there in that town where at the age of six I learned to live off the streets. Seeing use for me, a local guild of thieves belonging to The Shadow Network, brought me into their fold and I accepted just to have a roof over my head and food, that wasnt remains dug out from the trash, to eat.

I spent the next ten years as a part of the Shadow Network, learning how to survive. That was also when I learned the truth about the Shadow Network  how they used trained assassins  which they had been training me to do  to kill innocent people. I had been told the people that they killed were people like my uncle  who took things through violence and that the Shadow Network was used to try and restore order. I turned on them and left them and knowing what I knew began using my knowledge as counter intelligence to disrupt their assassination attempts. They dubbed me The Phantom or The White Shadow since they never saw me until it was already too late.

Ive become good at what I do  kill those who would commit acts of violence against those of pure heart. Some would say theres an irony to what I do  killing the killers  a vigilante if you will. But Ive seen what those with tainted souls are capable of  Ive seen how they destroy the lives of innocent people.

I will be the light for those who suffer against the dark shadows. I will be the White Shadow.

----------


## Great Dragon

> Since this is for an NPC - I kept this short and sweet. Explained how she becomes an assassin, but still be Chaotic Good.
> Left plenty open for what may have happened between the gap of years, if you wanted to explore that further...
> Anyway - here you go!


I like it.

----------


## Arron Oberon

> Sorry about the delay! Had an insane few weeks!
> Ordained a wedding this weekend for my best friend's son! (Absolutely epic! I'd ordained the wedding of my best friend's daughter a few years ago!)
> But - I am back! So being the sorcerer - and they get their magic from something - I tied it to... Well, you should be able to see what it is.
> ...........
> Now, I travel from town to town, looking for the pieces of my past. Why had my own mother originally been killed? Why had she fled from the Underdark, risking her life? And what was the dragon that haunted my dreams?




I love it! I'm going to a session soon!!

----------


## Rbrookes1234

Name: Cain
Race: Half-orc
Class:  Redemption paladin 
Gender: Male
Background: Soldier
Rough idea: he and his human brother became soldiers together as a sibling rivalry, they were good soldiers but one day Cain got possessed by some supernatural entity, and went on a killing spree  and his brother prayed to any god that could help him. and in the end lathender answered, say that the only way to save his brother is to become the host of the entity. he does this and asks his brother to kill him , in order to kill the entity for good, which he does  and after that he goes on a journey of redemption

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Cain
> Race: Half-orc
> Class:  Redemption paladin 
> Gender: Male
> Background: Soldier
> Rough idea: he and his human brother became soldiers together as a sibling rivalry, they were good soldiers but one day Cain got possessed by some supernatural entity, and went on a killing spree  and his brother prayed to any god that could help him. and in the end lathender answered, say that the only way to save his brother is to become the host of the entity. he does this and asks his brother to kill him , in order to kill the entity for good, which he does  and after that he goes on a journey of redemption


This was kind of fun to write!
The aspect of a Half-Orc... struggling against racism...
And how in the end... despite his best efforts... he fails... but of no fault of his own...
But the world will never know that!

I look forward to your thoughts or feedback!
Enjoy!
===============================================

There is a notion that were bound to behave because of our bloodline; as if our past ancestry defines who were are and what we will become. No matter who  what race, what profession  everyone has the kindling of racism burning at the back of their mind.

As a Half-Orc, I spent most of my life dealing with those who always thought the worse of me.

My mother, a human woman by the name of Nallia Springrunner had been a part of a caravan that had been ambushed by the Red Eye Clan of Orcs and taken prisoner. My father, a peaceful nobleman, but a former warrior took up arms and organized a search party to find and rescue my mother, since her body was not among the dead who had been found near the ambushed caravan. Itd been two weeks, but he found her, freed her, and managed to kill the few remaining Red Eye Clan Orcs who had kept her prisoner. It was a few short months later that it became obvious that one of the Orcs had raped her and that she was with child.

My father asked if she had wanted a Cleric to come and purge the child growing within her, but my mother, being the loving person believed that, despite the circumstances and the father of the child growing inside her, that the infant in her was innocent and could be changed to be different than the father.

My human father agreed to raise and me and explained to my human brother, Bren Springrunner, that he would soon have a brother that he would need to watch after.

The choice to have me cost my family significant social standing, as they viewed my mother as tainted and would not want to invite them to social events where a half-orc might be present. Still, my family raised me to disregard the glares, sneers and comments others directed at me, and showed me compassion, love and caring.

My brother Bren always stepped in to defend me shouting, We are brothers until the end! But as I grew older, I wanted to be able to defend myself. My brother, already a Squire, had begun teaching me how to fight. My father, watching us, stepped in and continued our training, as hed fought in several battles before settling down, marrying and fighting the political battles.

By the time I was eighteen, people of Ferndale began to accept me for who I was. Where I was, my brother was; and where my brother was, I was. We had become inseparable and people could feel the depth of our kindship, brotherhood and compassion. I was just beginning to change peoples minds about me when something tragic happened.

I had witnessed a man stealing from a woman; and gave chase, telling her I would recover her items. However, what I did not know was that itd all been a part of an elaborate trap. I had been lured into that alleyway to step right into a Demons Sigil. Unable to step out of the Sigils Circle, three cultists, including the woman who had been robbed revealed their true selves and began casting a spell that trapped a servant of Orcus into my body. The Servant desired death for anyone and everyone I laid eyes on  with the idea that Orcus would capture their souls  and raise their bodies to serve his dark army.

The Servant latched onto my half blood  and ripped into my mind, tore apart my soul  and unleashed the murderous side that remains in check by any sane person  and I began a murdering spree. I killed nearly twenty people in the course of three days.

When my brother learned what had happened  and learned that it had been because of some demonic possession  he prayed to the gods for an answer  and it was Lathender who answered his prayer. Your brother, Bren heard in his dreams, is possessed by a Servant of Orcus. I can help you put an end to the Servant  but I am attuned to Rebirth. Take the Demon unto yourself  and your brother, having broke free of the possession  must then kill you, for that is when the Servant will be at its weakest. Your brother will be reborn through your sacrifice.

Bren found me and challenged me to a duel. What he did not know was the dagger I hid under my belt was etched in runes that would draw the demon out of him and into me as the wielder of the dagger. As we fought, it had been brutal and bloody. I knew his fighting style just as hed known me  since he had trained me  and our father had trained us.

But when he plunged the dagger into my side  I felt it. Not the blade. Not the pain. The release. The demon had been pulled from me  but one thing became clear. I was not free of the memories of what Id done  I could still see, feel, and hear the cries of those I had killed. Thats when my brother shouted for me to kill him  it was the only way to stop the Demon. If I delayed  it would grow in him and the murder spree would resume  I could not bring myself to kill my own brother  my brother who sacrificed himself by taking the demon into himself.

Thats when my brother threw his sword at me, just after Id thrown my own down to the ground. I caught his sword  and before I realized what happened  my brother threw himself on his own blade as I held it. I felt the warmth of his blood as it ran down the blade and over the hilt. He touched my face and with his dying breath said, We are brothers to the end

I spent the rest of my days seeking redemption for what Id done I know it wasnt me but I could still see hear feel the screams of those Id killed.

I begged the gods to forgive me and one day, I felt a light fill my soul and purge the darkness away.

I looked up at the heavens and saw the clouds part and the moon seemed to be staring down at me

The gods had heard my call

----------


## Ogre Mage

Hi Tawmis!  This is a multiclass character I will start playing soon.  The theme of the campaign is that we are going on a long sea voyage to the Moonshae Isles.  I'd be curious to see what you come up with.

Name:  Juno Goldcoast
Class:  Cleric (knowledge) of Selune 1 / Wizard (diviner) 2
Race:  Moon elf (high elf)
Gender:  Female
Background:  Sailor
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Str 11, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 10.

Character concept:  Selune is worshipped by sailors because stars and navigation are part of her portfolio.  Juno provides magical support for ship and crew.  She uses the _mending_ and _prestidigitation_ cantrips to keep the ship in top working order.  _Purify Food and Water_ and _Create Water_ maintain essential supplies on long voyages.  Her chaotic alignment means she dislikes being tied down to a single ship or crew so she moves around as she pleases.  Juno has an owl familiar named Moonbird (owls are the favored animal of Selune).

----------


## ~Soul

Recently I did a new character, a halfling divination luck wizard (i hope fun with it).

I know nothing about halflings (Well, i know about Hobbits) and their lore in forgotten realms.

A few things about my character:

 - Likes mysteries and puzzles
 - Wants to learn knowledges and lore
 - Holds an old book with horrible secrets (about gods, cities, important people or something like) that no one has to read it
 - Is very interested in other races, my character doesnt have fear about people, he likes to learn about them
 - Tries to be fair with people, and help who needs it.
 - Likes animals 
- Goddess: Yondalla

He has a quarterstaff, a book of spells and the old book)

(I think isn't necessary mention the clothes and physical appearance)

And about the backstory, I would like to see some about this:

 - name and last name have history
 - He lives in the city with his parents, or just left his home to join the wizard's school in the city
 - is almost an adult (19 old)
 - Went to the divination school of wizard (Maybe, didn't finish it)
 - Something happened to his/her favourite teacher (disappeared suddenly and no one knows about, or die)
 - Some people bullied him/her because is a halfling (like the class bully, or some gang in the city
 - Did an animal friend (like an owl), and then, casted Find Familiar on it
 - Has lucky



Thanks you for your time!

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis!  This is a multiclass character I will start playing soon.  The theme of the campaign is that we are going on a long sea voyage to the Moonshae Isles.  I'd be curious to see what you come up with.
> 
> Name:  Juno Goldcoast
> Class:  Cleric (knowledge) of Selune 1 / Wizard (diviner) 2
> Race:  Moon elf (high elf)
> Gender:  Female
> Background:  Sailor
> Alignment:  Chaotic Good
> Str 11, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 10.
> ...


This was a fun writing bit...!
I explain how she has both the multiclassing... and why she's jumping from ship to ship...
I also explain how the Owl comes to be... and serves almost as a guide...
Anyway - hope you enjoy it! I'd love to hear your thoughts!
Enjoy!
=================================================


Its a lot like flying  sailing, I mean.

There are no structures, city walls, people, even trees to obscure your view. Gazing from the edge of a ship theres nothing but endless seas whose blue colors bleed into the skies. As the sun sets, the waters grow darker as do the skies, creating the illusion that its all tied together.

I was thirteen the first time I went on such a vessel. My family had been fleeing the Red Eye Clan of Orcs who had grown in population and brutality and hoped to find a new home on the continents. I remember, even today, gazing out from the edge of the ship and wondering what lied out there. There was potentially unexplored islands still undiscovered  and with it, who knows what wonders? Was there civilizations  even races out there  that the world had not yet met?

When we reached the continents, I followed in my mothers footsteps and became a Cleric of Selune. This was beneficial because Selune was the goddess of Knowledge  and widely worshipped by sailors because of her relationship with the stars  which the sailors used as a compass and guidance during their long sailing trips. I soon discovered that the bloodline of my father also coursed in my veins as magic came naturally to me. I then took up Wizardry, and my father afforded me classes at one of the top Wizardry schools known as The Cosmic Forge, where I learned how magic intertwined with everything.

But the age of eighteen, the curiosity I had experienced five years ago  the oceans called to me. Against the wishes of both my father and mother, I joined a crew and set sail for the wider oceans. I could never seemed to find a crew I felt connected with  some were simply transport ships, like the first one Id been on  some were merchant ships  none of these appealed to me as I was looking for that one ship that would need to rely on Selunes guidance  and sail into waters and things unknown.

Id been on a merchant ship that docked for the night at a port. The town was small, of little interest, so I ventured into the nearby forest. It reminded me of my home  the home Id fled from because of the Red Eye Clan Orcs  and thats when I saw a pair of eyes staring back at me in the darkness.

Itd been an Owl  the favored animals of Selune. I extended my arm and it came to me, as if it had always been waiting. The Owl then climbed on my shoulder and with that I turned back towards the town and as I entered, I heard of a ship headed for the Moonshae Isle  this interested me. The Moonshae Isles were ripe with mystery and, from what I had learned, even had islands ruled by giants. I booked passage aboard the Sea Cutter ready for what might come next

----------


## Ogre Mage

> This was a fun writing bit...!
> I explain how she has both the multiclassing... and why she's jumping from ship to ship...
> I also explain how the Owl comes to be... and serves almost as a guide...
> Anyway - hope you enjoy it! I'd love to hear your thoughts!
> Enjoy!
> =================================================
> 
> 
> Its a lot like flying  sailing, I mean ...


This is great and gave me some ideas about how to roleplay her.  I particularly liked how she both followed in the footsteps of and rebelled against her parents.  It makes her an insider/outsider, which I think is always an interesting position to play a character from.  And I liked the bit about the owl of course.  _Find familiar_ has always been one of my favorite 5E spells.

I also have an idea for a hexblade 1/bard x character.  But I will hold off on asking you until we get around to another campaign and I actually play the character.

Thanks again.

----------


## Tawmis

> This is great and gave me some ideas about how to roleplay her.  I particularly liked how she both followed in the footsteps of and rebelled against her parents.  It makes her an insider/outsider, which I think is always an interesting position to play a character from.  And I liked the bit about the owl of course.  _Find familiar_ has always been one of my favorite 5E spells.
> I also have an idea for a hexblade 1/bard x character.  But I will hold off on asking you until we get around to another campaign and I actually play the character.
> Thanks again.


The honor and pleasure was all of mine!

----------


## mistermysterio

I have one for you!

Alxaxir, Kilvarax (Wrath)     (Kilvarax is his name, Alxaxir his clan name, Wrath his childhood name)
Gold Dragonborn Berserker Barbarian (1 level in that sweet new UA ranger). Outlander (bounty hunter) background. Chaotic evil! 

PT: The best way to get me to do something is to tell me I can't do it.
Ideal: Might - If I become strong, then no one can tell me what to do.
Bonds: I want to destroy my overly good and famous family, that I might show that I am the greatest of them, and then take what I want, whenever I want.
Flaws: I'm never satisfied with what I have; I always want more.

Basically, his family are renowned across the land as being goodly dragonborn, led by an ancient gold dragon who is the sire for most of the rest of the clan. They have the power to take what they want (especially big daddy guy), but instead, they stay away from politics and stuff altogether and only use what they need... AND they help weaker folk out all the time. They've built a reputation as being an amazingly good clan.

Thanks!

----------


## Tawmis

> Recently I did a new character, a halfling divination luck wizard (i hope fun with it).
> I know nothing about halflings (Well, i know about Hobbits) and their lore in forgotten realms.
> 
> A few things about my character:
>  - Likes mysteries and puzzles
>  - Wants to learn knowledges and lore
>  - Holds an old book with horrible secrets (about gods, cities, important people or something like) that no one has to read it
>  - Is very interested in other races, my character doesnt have fear about people, he likes to learn about them
>  - Tries to be fair with people, and help who needs it.
> ...


I had fun giving this character a voice...
The only thing I didn't cover was the Owl... but leave the ending open enough so that it could have happened sometime after where this segment ends...
As always, I look forward to hearing your thoughts...
=================================

No one ever found the answers they were looking for by being content where they were; because the answers are never in front of you; you must go out and find them. And that means leaving the safety of everything you know, and in your attempt to find the logic in something, you must do what is completely illogical.

My teacher, a Tiefling Wizard by the name of Barian Taur used to say that all the time. In order to find the logical answer you must do what is most illogical, I paraphrased to myself. I never knew what any of that meant; and to be honest, simply thought it was the words of an aging, raving mad man. Barian Taur was not exactly an elderly man, by age, but if only half of the stories he told of what he had done and endured were true, then it was easy to see that perhaps portions of his sanity had been chipped away and low lay discarded in the pits of his soul.

My name is Thelo Bolseiro of the Ferndale.

As a Hafling, I am proud to come from my family bloodline  The Bolseiro generation of the Ferndale were extensively known for being a key part in driving back the goblin forces that emerged from the Greypeak Mountains, just east of Southwood. The Ferndale, located just south of Llorkh, was the home of my family for generations  and despite our diminutive size as Haflings  and not generally known for our fighting skills  we were able to keep the goblin forces from marching on Llorkh.

I come from a long generation of well renowned warriors. You might even think I was one.

Furthest from the truth. At a young age, I was curious about gain knowledge, learning about the lore of the world; and the many mysteries it held. Civilizations buried beneath the earth. Life, called the Underdark, somewhere deep in the ground with animals and plant life never even seen  or imaginable  on the surface world.

Though my father disapproved of my choice of chasing the Arcane Arts, my mother was more understanding (which only seemed to infuriate my father further, that she was still to nurturing and it was well passed the time I stop drinking from her breast  not that I was actually milking from my mothers breast  it was my fathers way of saying man up as the humans often say).

I enjoyed life at the Arcane Arts, studying the ways of Divination  when one day, while I had been speaking with my instructor, Barian Taur, a shimmering portal opened next to him, and for the first time since Id been in class he looked worried. He quickly ran to his desk, unlocked a drawer and threw a book at me, telling me to never read it or my mind would suffer  and to keep it hidden and away from others  and then, a large demonic hand pulled him into the shimmering portal where it closed immediately there after.

Now, here I am with this book in my possession that I am not supposed to read (and let me tell you, my desire for knowledge and lore is chewing away at me!). Ive searched his entire study to see if there was any reference to this book  the cover had unique enough markings  but there was nothing to be found.

Then I realized; hed been setting me up for this day. He was literally telling me, almost every day, that the answer was not at the school  that Id need to do something illogical and leave the safety net behind and venture into the world to find out the answers to what this book is and who or what took Barian Taur!

----------


## Tawmis

> I have one for you!
> Alxaxir, Kilvarax (Wrath)     (Kilvarax is his name, Alxaxir his clan name, Wrath his childhood name)
> Gold Dragonborn Berserker Barbarian (1 level in that sweet new UA ranger). Outlander (bounty hunter) background. Chaotic evil! 
> 
> PT: The best way to get me to do something is to tell me I can't do it.
> Ideal: Might - If I become strong, then no one can tell me what to do.
> Bonds: I want to destroy my overly good and famous family, that I might show that I am the greatest of them, and then take what I want, whenever I want.
> Flaws: I'm never satisfied with what I have; I always want more.
> 
> ...


Chaotic Evil characters (or any evil character really) is always interesting to write a background for...
How deep do you go to show they're evil? Murder? Mayhem? Slavery?
I did find your character's "voice" and hope it fits with what you're hoping for...
I'd love to hear feedback!
===========================================

Its in our blood  the desire, a bottomless thirst for always wanting more. Every Dragon suffers from it  this is why Dragons make dens and horde their gold and trinkets.

But my family is different; not that I am a Dragon myself, but I am a Dragonborn with the blood line of the Gold Dragon. Gold Dragons  like all Metallic Dragons  are generally aligned with goodness. My family indeed aligns with aiding the good, helping the less fortunate and driving back forces of evil. They have earned a reputation throughout the Sword Mountain Regions for their kindness and aid; giving even from their own horde to help others.

In my veins  I do not share their ideals of kindness, compassion, or even caring. Like the golden scales adorned on my skin, the desire for gold clutches at my heart. But its not because I am a thief and I simply desire the money. No, my desires are more complicated more complex. The more money I have the more I can pay for alcohol and other mind and body altering experiences. It helps sooth the rage and fire that consumes my soul with an unbridled fire.

Otherwise, I spend my time wondering how I can deface, tear down, and otherwise ruin my family name. Its a curse that follows me; that when people see me they expect kindness from me; and all I want to do is fight them when they praise me.

I was born Alxaxir (Shine of the Sun) with the clan Kilvarax (Bringer of Light), but my attitude earned me the nickname of Wrath when I was younger. I was  and still am  always looking for that next fight. I challenge myself every chance I get and learn from every victory just as much as I do defeat. Everything is a learning experience to build upon; and one day return to destroy my family, their history and their honor.

When I left my family, I learned to live off the land, just as any Ranger might; using my tracking skills to hunt and survival skills to make weapons from the bones of those I fed upon. When a band of Blue Dragonborn ambushed me and took me to their Dragon Highlord, a female human named Kitallana Darksword, she swore shed torture me for information.

I endured endless torture at her hands, and the once, glimmering golden scales now adorned in scars, is a reflection of what I endured. When she realized she could not break me she sentenced me to die; which is when I made her an offer to become a bounty hunter for her. As a Gold Dragonborn that hated my own kind, I could easily travel into cities and towns that she and her Dragonborn army could not.

She agreed, but assured me if I double crossed her, she would see to it that I would die a very slow and painful death. She began by giving me easy bounties to recover and I did so. She even tested me by having a bounty on a young human girl  a powerful mage by the name of Tasliana. It was not until I had gone and found Tasliana and brought her before Kitallana that I noticed the similarities between the two  shed put a bounty on her own daughter, who had been working against her. I thought she might grant her mercy but was suitably impressed when she ordered her guards to put Tasliana in shackles and dragged her down to the dungeons below.

This is the life Ive been leading for years; I remain in contact with Kitallana, still doing bounties for her when her messengers find me. But these days, Ive been traveling, experiencing the world, and seeing what else out there awaits someone like me someone who isnt afraid to seize it just because I want it.

----------


## Great Dragon

PM to Tawmis



> This one is actually a villian:
> 
> Kuvon "Chosenson" - NE - Orc (male) - Divine Sorcerer 
> Kuvon pretends to be a Shaman (since other magic is frowned upon) and doesn't hesitate to use Charm spells or even make deals with Fiends.
> 
> Equipment: Ogre Mage Toe Staff. 1d10 blunt.
> Can be used as an Arcane Focus, and acts like a Staff of Striking:
> +1d10 damage/charge. Has ten charges, refreshes 1d8 at dusk.
> -----
> ...





> But, I don't get to be a Player very often.)
> 
> Here's my Current Birthright Character:
> *Mekmernox* - The Kobold Conquest Paladin of Tiamat: Lv 6
> Out to unite the Five Scattered Kobold Tribes and then set out to conquer as much territory as possible on his way to claim the Throne and become the High King!!


I'm going with "Draconic Heritage" for his Birthright Bloodline. 
This gives him AC 13 +5 dex mod = AC 18. With the potential of "thicker scales" at 10th level.
He uses a Longsword two handed and has Great Weapon Fighting Style.

----------


## ~Soul

> I had fun giving this character a voice...
> The only thing I didn't cover was the Owl... but leave the ending open enough so that it could have happened sometime after where this segment ends...
> As always, I look forward to hearing your thoughts...
> =================================
> 
> No one ever found the answers they were looking for by being content where they were; because the answers are never in front of you; you must go out and find them. And that means leaving the safety of everything you know, and in your attempt to find the logic in something, you must do what is completely illogical.
> 
> My teacher, a Tiefling Wizard by the name of Barian Taur used to say that all the time. In order to find the logical answer you must do what is most illogical, I paraphrased to myself. I never knew what any of that meant; and to be honest, simply thought it was the words of an aging, raving mad man. Barian Taur was not exactly an elderly man, by age, but if only half of the stories he told of what he had done and endured were true, then it was easy to see that perhaps portions of his sanity had been chipped away and low lay discarded in the pits of his soul.
> 
> ...


Thanks you for take your time doing this. I have read the background and I like it so much, I think that gonna enjoy the roleplay about this background and talk about the teacher ^.^

----------


## Tawmis

> PM to Tawmis
> I'm going with "Draconic Heritage" for his Birthright Bloodline. 
> This gives him AC 13 +5 dex mod = AC 18. With the potential of "thicker scales" at 10th level.
> He uses a Longsword two handed and has Great Weapon Fighting Style.


Consider this added.




> Thanks you for take your time doing this. I have read the background and I like it so much, I think that gonna enjoy the roleplay about this background and talk about the teacher ^.^


The pleasure was all mine - glad I was able to produce something you enjoyed and can work with!

----------


## OzDragon

Name: Lavinia
Race: Halfling(gypsy clan)
Class: Wizard/Bard
Minor notes: Kicked out of wizard school considered failure. Banished by clan. Believes that fate is powerful but can be changed. She wants to change hers.

Uses Tarot to simulate divination/dice manipulation.

----------


## mistermysterio

> Chaotic Evil characters (or any evil character really) is always interesting to write a background for...
> How deep do you go to show they're evil? Murder? Mayhem? Slavery?
> I did find your character's "voice" and hope it fits with what you're hoping for...
> I'd love to hear feedback!
> ===========================================
> 
> Its in our blood  the desire, a bottomless thirst for always wanting more. Every Dragon suffers from it  this is why Dragons make dens and horde their gold and trinkets.
> 
> But my family is different; not that I am a Dragon myself, but I am a Dragonborn with the blood line of the Gold Dragon. Gold Dragons  like all Metallic Dragons  are generally aligned with goodness. My family indeed aligns with aiding the good, helping the less fortunate and driving back forces of evil. They have earned a reputation throughout the Sword Mountain Regions for their kindness and aid; giving even from their own horde to help others.
> ...


Perfect!

Thank you so much!

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Lavinia
> Race: Halfling(gypsy clan)
> Class: Wizard/Bard
> Minor notes: Kicked out of wizard school considered failure. Banished by clan. Believes that fate is powerful but can be changed. She wants to change hers.
> Uses Tarot to simulate divination/dice manipulation.


I had some fun with this; explaining how she came from an important family...
And how that would lead to her banishment.
Her idea of changing fate isn't blatantly explained; but her standing up against her parents (and their history) is that first step (in the event that's not clear)...
=============================

I have spent my life struggling to find what defines the person I am. My family line, the Barrenhowl, have a long history of mastering the Arcane Arts. I spent what felt to be countless years trying to learn how to master the Arcane Arts because it was expected of me being a Barrenhowl. The pressure from my family was incredibly intense; even my clan  a roaming band of gypsies that made a living through art, tarot card reading, and magic (with the occasional pocket picked here and there).

I knew the magic coursed in my veins  I could feel it. But the truth of the matter was, thats not where my heart was. When I heard a fellow Gypsy named Kaine Rollinghill play his lyre, each pluck of the string was like having my own heartstrings plucked. It had nothing to do with any form of attraction to Kaine, but rather an attraction to the music he was making.

When I decided to turn my back on the Arcane Arts, my parents were furious. Of course, being a Barrenhowl, they had a significant amount of pull, and one day called for the Gypsies Council and demanded that if I did not resume my Arcane Studies and thus keep the Barrenhowl name synonymous with Magic that I should be removed from the clan. Everyone had cast an uneasy glance, but again  my family has had a strong pull with my clan for centuries. They unanimously voted to agree with my parents, then turned to me to see if I would change my mind.

When they came to summon me into the Gypsies Circle, I took inventory of everyones sorrowful expression and stern expression of my parents and already knew what they decided. I stood my ground and explained I will not bend to the will of my parents and that I will forge music rather than magic with my hands.

As a part of our clans rules, a mage must use their magic to shunt me away  a spell that essentially teleports me in a random direction away from the clan. Ironically, it was my own mother who had to shunt me away  and she looked at me sternly as she reached out her hand slowly to touch my forehead, as if I might break and tell her I will practice magic. I knew once I was banished I would be forbidden from associating my own last name to myself because my family feels as if I've dishonored them...

Just before she touched my head, Kaine shouted, Hold! Racing up he handed me his lyre. And with that I was shunted away.

I reappeared near a mountain range that I did not recognize and the moon was already rising in the sky and darkness was just beginning to cover the skies like a blanket. I gathered some wood, made a small campfire, and began to play the lyre.

For the first time in my life, I was at peace, but curious what would come next

----------


## OzDragon

> I had some fun with this; explaining how she came from an important family...
> And how that would lead to her banishment.
> Her idea of changing fate isn't blatantly explained; but her standing up against her parents (and their history) is that first step (in the event that's not clear)...
> =============================
> 
> I have spent my life struggling to find what defines the person I am. My family line, the Barrenhowl, have a long history of mastering the Arcane Arts. I spent what felt to be countless years trying to learn how to master the Arcane Arts because it was expected of me being a Barrenhowl. The pressure from my family was incredibly intense; even my clan  a roaming band of gypsies that made a living through art, tarot card reading, and magic (with the occasional pocket picked here and there).
> 
> I knew the magic coursed in my veins  I could feel it. But the truth of the matter was, thats not where my heart was. When I heard a fellow Gypsy named Kaine Rollinghill play his lyre, each pluck of the string was like having my own heartstrings plucked. It had nothing to do with any form of attraction to Kaine, but rather an attraction to the music he was making.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this. It's fantastic.   I added the Tarot thing late.  I actually works well for another character I have I mind.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thank you so much for this. It's fantastic.   I added the Tarot thing late.  I actually works well for another character I have I mind.





> Perfect!
> Thank you so much!


Thank you both for submitting character concepts for me to explore. :)

----------


## KyleG

It looks like you are really good at this. wow. 

I have some ideas that im hoping someone can help craft into a backstory. She is a loose jumble of thoughts Im hoping you can help structure.

Levistus Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer 4 / Warlock 2.

Now for the ideas that are bubbling away.

Pact was forced on her or rather she is a warlock because at some point she had her wild magic powers bound (parents perhaps) and therefore the terms of the agreement are with them. Now however she has grown more powerful and actually managed to take some of the powers from her patron much to the patrons disgust (Roleplay opportunity for DM to have the patron act against her perhaps)

Given some instruction at a magical academy but had 'minders' when she went beyond the walls for should an 'incident' happen in the nearby township. Perhaps one happened in the past?

Secretly sneaks out (Aladdin, Jasmine vibe) at night to help citizens of the city (takes food/blanket?) steals??? - Secret Identity Background ??? (although the bonds etc dont feel right)
or
perhaps she is older off on her own adventure (archaeologist background) searching out magic items (is this because she wants to limit her own magic use, or to supplement it? the answer may change her from blaster to support?) 

Originally conceived as naive but i want her to be more confident than that would suggest. She is giving off a scarlet with or Xmen - Rogue vibe but More happy relaxed, chaotic good, neutral good. 
Blasting and Supporting mechanically, her magic, like herself is volatile, protecting and enhancing one minute raining pain the next.???

My previous character was very by the book, and want her to be more willing to go along for the ride instead of being dragged.

Your help is much appreciated.

----------


## HyperC2

Dang, this is super cool, the ones ive seen are awesome!!

So here is what I have for my latest Ghosts of Saltmarsh campaign!

Dusk Corvum Wizard 1 (race is from the playtest version of Humblewood, will prob take Divination wiz on 2nd lvl)

Was originally a Kenku who was the apprentice of a powerful Wizard Astronomer, was essentially his son

Extremely close relationship, this wizard (need to think up a name for him) was kind but strict and parental. Due to the nature of the Kenku's race, he could only learn so much from the Wizard as an apprentice. He was an unselfish and charitable soul, and the Kenku took after him. 

Both had a deep fascination for the cosmos and the stars, and the young crow would look to the heavens with curiosity and wonder, as well as in times of need.

The Kenku would often browse through the wizard's vast library, pondering over old texts and star charts

Unknown to the Kenku, the brother of the Wizard, in a fit of defiance against the Wizard's success and fame, seeked revenge for living in his brother's shadow all his life. 

After finding his master gravely wounded, the Kenku carries him back to their home, where the Wizard breaks the Kenku's curse with the last shreds of his life force via a Wish spel, as a sort of final act of kindness (prob need a reason to burn a wish spell for him, maybe he used his 9th level spell fighting his brother idk)

The first thing he did was come up for a name for himself- Torrin Brightfeather.

Alignment: NG 
Height: 5'7
Appearance: Jet Black feathers
Notes: Has an owl named Winnifred
Quirks: Due to the massive amount of magic entering his body upon the breaking of his curse, his irises glow a bright hue of blue-purple at all times. When excited or emotional, a similarly colored aura of arcane energy will shimmer and move around him. In addition, his voice is light and raspy due to the nature of Wish. He is very reluctant to talk or draw attention to himself, and keeps a hood over his head to disguise his eyes. \
Personality: Kind, shy, charitable, bookish
Ideals: To carry on and live up to his master's legacy and name.
Flaws: Socially awkward, skittish, and mistrustful of anyone not versed in the arcane.


Idk if this is too much, too lame, or if he seems more a sorcerer than a wiz, but hey :p

thank you if you decide to do mine!

----------


## Undyne

Race: Wood Elf
Class: Druid, Circle of Spores
Alignment: LG

Najeela and her twin sister, Kunia, were born in a forest that was home to Myconids. The forest was massive and enchanted to be cloaked in eternal night within. Najeela quickly discovered her druidic talents, and decided to use them to help the Myconids who provided her family home- She travels the world, acting as an ambassador of fungal folk, as well as a fierce defender of her home, calling upon zombies and skeletons, as well as requesting aid from awakened plants and corpse flowers, fighting off undead who try to turn all life to undead, such as wights, as well as the Blights who the Myconids contest territory with in the forest.

"Life and death are one of many cycles in nature. The cycle must not be broken, as death is as important as life."

Personality Traits: 
"I refuse to falter when a threat rears its head."
"I will give shelter to those who need it."
Ideal: Unity
"Everything is connected. And so is everyone."
Bond: 
"My forest must never be taken over, whether by Blights or by outsiders."
Flaw:
"My interest in the macabre is unnerving to others."

This is the official version of Najeela, I forgot it had been moved. Not trying to be spammy, sorry!

----------


## Tawmis

> It looks like you are really good at this. wow. 
> I have some ideas that im hoping someone can help craft into a backstory. She is a loose jumble of thoughts Im hoping you can help structure.
> Levistus Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer 4 / Warlock 2.
> Now for the ideas that are bubbling away.
> Pact was forced on her or rather she is a warlock because at some point she had her wild magic powers bound (parents perhaps) and therefore the terms of the agreement are with them. Now however she has grown more powerful and actually managed to take some of the powers from her patron much to the patrons disgust (Roleplay opportunity for DM to have the patron act against her perhaps)
> Given some instruction at a magical academy but had 'minders' when she went beyond the walls for should an 'incident' happen in the nearby township. Perhaps one happened in the past?
> Secretly sneaks out (Aladdin, Jasmine vibe) at night to help citizens of the city (takes food/blanket?) steals??? - Secret Identity Background ??? (although the bonds etc dont feel right)
> or perhaps she is older off on her own adventure (archaeologist background) searching out magic items (is this because she wants to limit her own magic use, or to supplement it? the answer may change her from blaster to support?) 
> Originally conceived as naive but i want her to be more confident than that would suggest. She is giving off a scarlet with or Xmen - Rogue vibe but More happy relaxed, chaotic good, neutral good. 
> ...


This is next (if I remember correctly!) - got busy during the Holidays - so I will try to get to this ASAP!




> Dang, this is super cool, the ones ive seen are awesome!!
> So here is what I have for my latest Ghosts of Saltmarsh campaign!
> Dusk Corvum Wizard 1 (race is from the playtest version of Humblewood, will prob take Divination wiz on 2nd lvl)
> Was originally a Kenku who was the apprentice of a powerful Wizard Astronomer, was essentially his son
> Extremely close relationship, this wizard (need to think up a name for him) was kind but strict and parental. Due to the nature of the Kenku's race, he could only learn so much from the Wizard as an apprentice. He was an unselfish and charitable soul, and the Kenku took after him. 
> Both had a deep fascination for the cosmos and the stars, and the young crow would look to the heavens with curiosity and wonder, as well as in times of need.
> The Kenku would often browse through the wizard's vast library, pondering over old texts and star charts
> Unknown to the Kenku, the brother of the Wizard, in a fit of defiance against the Wizard's success and fame, seeked revenge for living in his brother's shadow all his life. 
> After finding his master gravely wounded, the Kenku carries him back to their home, where the Wizard breaks the Kenku's curse with the last shreds of his life force via a Wish spel, as a sort of final act of kindness (prob need a reason to burn a wish spell for him, maybe he used his 9th level spell fighting his brother idk)
> ...


I am a little confused - I see two names: Dusk Corvum and Torrin Brightfeather - or is Dusk Corvum some kind of special race thing, that I am not familiar with?
I am currently playing a Kenku Rogue in Horde of the Dragon Queen. :)




> Hello! I have a character, Najeela Nightshade. Want to elaborate her story?


Yes, would just need the information... Like Race, Class, that type of stuff - and if any notes, you already have or want added. :)

----------


## Blood of Gaea

Looks interesting, did you need feedback on something?

----------


## HyperC2

> I am a little confused - I see two names: Dusk Corvum and Torrin Brightfeather - or is Dusk Corvum some kind of special race thing, that I am not familiar with?
> I am currently playing a Kenku Rogue in Horde of the Dragon Queen. :)


Oh whoops, prob should of clarified! A Corvum is a home brew race(from a kickstarter project, just search up Humblewood), basically a Kenku just without a curse I guess, and a Dusk Corvum is a sub race option for them. His name is Torrin Brightfeather, but he is technically the first of his kind in our setting :)

----------


## KyleG

Thanks Tawmis, its gone thru a revision (below) and is coming along but if you want to expand would be cool to see what...


Revised

Levistus Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer 4 / Warlock 2.

Pact was forced on her or rather she is a warlock because at some point she had her wild magic powers bound (parents perhaps) and therefore the terms of the agreement are with them. Now however she has grown more powerful and actually managed to take some of the powers from her patron much to the patrons disgust (Roleplay opportunity for DM to have the patron act against her perhaps)

Given some instruction at a magical academy but had 'minders' when she went beyond the walls for should an 'incident' happen in the nearby township. Perhaps one happened in the past?
(Im not so convinced by this now...im leaning towards being part of a magical community (coven)??? Her mother wanting her to stay and formally join, whilst her dad 'go do you'.

Cut to 8-10 years later off on her own adventure (archaeologist background) searching out magic items (is this because she wants to limit her own magic use, or to supplement it? She is confident, chaotic good/neutral good, but maybe shes also volitile emotionally as per her powers???? not sure on this.

(Now giving off more of an indiana jones crossed with early Rey from Star Wars, a trader, scavenger, or even go as far as a retriever of objects - for a price, she knows how to negotiate)

Also looking for trinket ideas for what she might have on her person, magical items and other bits (starting at level 6 and the dm is letting me come in with a few things)

My previous character was very by the book, and want her to be more willing to go along for the ride instead of being dragged.

Your help is much appreciated.

----------


## ShikomeKidoMi

So you're adapting to a non-Ravnica setting?  It looks like you've come up with a fine justification, but be prepared for other Druids to look at you funny.

----------


## Great Dragon

> Hello! I have a character, Najeela Nightshade. Want to elaborate her story?


I am offering assistance in building your Character.
D&D 5 Class/Archetypes are a good start, but there are other options.
Tawmis would most likely like to know at least Race and what the character can basically do.

Also, welcome!!

----------


## Undyne

> So you're adapting to a non-Ravnica setting?  It looks like you've come up with a fine justification, but be prepared for other Druids to look at you funny.


Already prepared for the stares.

----------


## Undyne

> I am offering assistance in building your Character.
> D&D 5 Class/Archetypes are a good start, but there are other options.
> Tawmis would most likely like to know at least Race and what the character can basically do.
> 
> Also, welcome!!


My character is fully built- I'm sorry, I just forgot to list her race and class.

Wood Elf
Druid (Circle of Spores)
Lawful Good.

----------


## Tawmis

> It looks like you are really good at this. wow. 
> Levistus Tiefling Wild Magic Sorcerer 4 / Warlock 2.
> 
> Pact was forced on her or rather she is a warlock because at some point she had her wild magic powers bound (parents perhaps) and therefore the terms of the agreement are with them. Now however she has grown more powerful and actually managed to take some of the powers from her patron much to the patrons disgust (Roleplay opportunity for DM to have the patron act against her perhaps)
> 
> Given some instruction at a magical academy but had 'minders' when she went beyond the walls for should an 'incident' happen in the nearby township. Perhaps one happened in the past? (Im not so convinced by this now...im leaning towards being part of a magical community (coven)??? Her mother wanting her to stay and formally join, whilst her dad 'go do you'.
> 
> Cut to 8-10 years later off on her own adventure (archaeologist background) searching out magic items (is this because she wants to limit her own magic use, or to supplement it? She is confident, chaotic good/neutral good, but maybe shes also volitile emotionally as per her powers???? not sure on this.
> 
> ...


The demon that's mentioned (if you've read some of the other backgrounds here) is a reoccurring demon throughout several backgrounds...
I set up the emotional state of your character being volatile by having the guilt of what happens between her parents...
I also got in the part of the Coven... and at least one magical trinket ...
As always, I'd love to hear any thoughts, feedback, you like it, hate it, love it, want something changed?
==================================================

My father has always been a simple man. He goes out to the fields, herds the sheep, gathers the fruit from the trees, milks the cows, and comes back, exhausted and tired. My mother on the other hand, has always been a secretive and conniving woman. My father never asks her what she is doing or why shes sometimes gone for hours on end. I suspect hes always known that she is not sleeping with other men, but that she was a part of a coven  a practicing Witch.

As my father grew in age, my mother seemed to remain young. As he grew older, doing the farm work became increasingly difficult, and hed mentioned how he yearned for a son to help him with the work and carry on his bloodline. After years of attempting to bare a child, my mother made a pack with an demon by the name of Bar'garius who promised to help her bare a child  at the small cost of inserting his own magic into her, creating an anchor for him into the prime material plane. My mother agreed, and within several weeks, discovered she was indeed pregnant.

However, Bar'garius got the last laugh, because in the deal, my mother had only asked for help in baring a child and did not specify the gender  and so I was born into the world.

My name is Levistus, and because of the deal my mother made with the demon, not only was I imbued with a portion of his magical abilities, I was born into the world as a Tiefling. This, naturally, caused a great rift between my mother and father. He was a simple man, and despite his desire for having a son, also accepted that the gods deemed it that he should not have a child; and that she had made a pact with a demon infuriated him. He believed that she and her coven were just women, sitting around runes and odd symbols, but not actually wielding magic or tampering with demons.

This had changed everything.

At a young age, the magic that was imbued in me due to the pact, made itself evident. Through the pact, I was meant to serve Bar'garius, and I did so through help and training from my mother.

As I grew up, I watched my father and mother become further and further apart, and it did not take long for me to realize that I had been the reason. I was the constant reminder of what my mother had done, but my father refused to turn his back on me, because no matter how I looked, or how I was conceived, I was still his daughter, no matter how much it broke his heart to look at me.

My mother attempted to break her pact with Bar'garius, and the result was disastrous. The magic that was in me suddenly launched uncontrollably one night at a fair in the nearby town of Greystone. Several people were wounded, tents had burned down. Though no one had seen that it was because of me, I knew what had happened. I had rushed home and explained to my mother what had happened and she explained to me its because she had used magic to break her pact with Bar'garius. She tried to help me control the magic surging through my body, but I was far more powerful than anything shed seen before.

Bar'garius appeared in my dreams, almost nightly, to say if I forge a new contract with him that my mother broke, he can help me control my surging magic and each morning, I awake, and whisper to the ether that my soul, nor my magic, will ever be his.

I knew I could not stay home  there was a chance my magic might one day kill my mother and father and burn down the farm. So I gathered a few belongings and began to travel the world. I had met with a bard who told me about a group that excavated old relics, some of which were magic. This interested me, perhaps I could find some form of ancient relic to help channel the magic coursing through my body? The bard traveled with me until I met up with the group and I began to excavate with them. We would use what we found to sell or trade for goods, essentially becoming well educated scavengers. One of the more interesting items I found  and kept  was a feathered ink pen that allows me to create forgeries of any signature or handwriting Ive seen before. Who knows what use I could make of this

----------


## HyperC2

One more thing I wanna add, Tawmis! Torrins focus is an ornate silver ring with a gem that changes color based on the type of magic being used, which was originally the wizards.

Thank you!!

----------


## Tawmis

> Dang, this is super cool, the ones ive seen are awesome!!
> So here is what I have for my latest Ghosts of Saltmarsh campaign!
> 
> Dusk Corvum Wizard 1 (race is from the playtest version of Humblewood, will prob take Divination wiz on 2nd lvl)
> 
> Was originally a Kenku who was the apprentice of a powerful Wizard Astronomer, was essentially his son
> 
> Extremely close relationship, this wizard (need to think up a name for him) was kind but strict and parental. Due to the nature of the Kenku's race, he could only learn so much from the Wizard as an apprentice. He was an unselfish and charitable soul, and the Kenku took after him. 
> 
> ...


I didn't get to the part to cover of the flaws...
But I think I covered the rest....
I love the Kenku race (as I said, playing one for the Horde of the Dragon Queen campaign I am playing in)...
So I brought up the Kenku traits to explain how he forms a bond with the wizard...
As always, I welcome feedback - whether you liked it or not, if I hit the mark or missed it by a mile...
==========================

Tallorawn Skyspear was a powerful human wizard who found me, lost, alone and disheveled on the side of the road. Hed heard of my kind before  Kenku  but had never interacted with one of us. He extended his hand to me and explained he would offer me shelter from the coming storm. I entered his small wagon and thanked him. He was astonished to hear my thanks come in the form of several different voices and pitches. I explained to him  in the same broken version of my speech  that Kenku were cursed by our god  having lost flight and the ability to speak in our own voice; but we could perfectly mimic the voices weve heard. So I would, by piecing together phrases I heard, from different people, mimic their voices  so at times, my sentence would come out as a mixture of an adult male, then into a young female child, then to a woman, then back to another male with a different accent simply to say, I will one day repay you for your kindness.

Tallorawn Skyspear inquired further in regards to the fate of all the Kenku in the world, and I continued to share my story, explaining that we were experts at forging documents as well, able to mimic someones handwriting once weve seen it.  Tallorawn Skyspear then became curious. If you can mimic what you hear with near perfection, can you then wield magic as well?

Tallorawn Skyspear whispered the words to a Light Spell, which I was able to successfully mimic vocally and copied the intricate gestures of his hands and found that a light glowed at my fingertips.

Tallorawn Skyspear smiled. Well, you would make a fine Wizard. And your ability for forgery would be a great asset for getting some of my spells scribed onto scrolls and some tomes of magic I have been recording.

Rather than a weeks shelter from the storm that came and pounded the grasslands, Tallorawn Skyspear invited me to be his apprentice. Tallorawn took a great liking to me, taking me everywhere he went, when he would meet other wizards. He was proud not only of my skill, but the bond we formed was stronger than the magic either of us could wield. 

It was there I met Tallorawns brother, Rhentor. From the moment I met Rhentor something beneath my feathers shivered. His gaze was cold  cruel  almost soulless. His stance was firm, as if a board held him up. His eyes roamed up and down, as if trying to tear me down without saying a word. He then looked at his brother and with a curl of his lip snarled, So who  or what  is this filthy pet of yours that youve brought here?

He, Tallorawn corrected sternly, is not a pet. He is a dear friend of mine. He is a Kenku. And he is my apprentice.

Apprentice, Rhentor scoffed. How typical of you brother.

That night, however, it was Tallorawn who garnered the recognition among his peers. He asked me to fetch his coat as we headed for the door. I had done so  but when I got to the foyer  he was not there waiting. I went outside and did not immediately see him. But my eyes caught something else. In the pouring rain, a red tint flowed between the cobblestone. I followed it into the alleyway where I found that Tallorawn had been stabbed in the chest.

I cried out for a Priest or Cleric, but Tallorawn grabbed me by the vest. In a wheezing voice, where I could hear the blood in his lungs he said, Its already too late for me. He pulled a silver ring, with a green gem from his finger and handed it to me. Take this. He coughed as blood trickled out of the corner of his lips. One more thing Ive spent the last five years researching a way to free you of the curse He began chanting magical words Id never heard before  and then, when he clasped his hand, a white light drove away the darkness for a brief moment, and in the brilliance I saw him smile for the last time, for as the dark reclaimed the alley, Tallorawn had already breathed his last breath.

No, I cried  but I stopped.

The voice.

What has happened to me? 

The voice.

The voice it was my own?

Tallorawn had found a way to break me free of the curse bestowed upon me by my god

How?

As people began to gather, drawn by my previous cries for help, then the burst of light, people began to ponder what had happened as local authorities began to arrive. I was questioned and released.

In my heart, I knew who did this

I would find him and get my revenge.

Rhentor, I am coming for you.

----------


## Tawmis

> Race: Wood Elf
> Class: Druid, Circle of Spores
> Alignment: LG
> 
> Najeela and her twin sister, Kunia, were born in a forest that was home to Myconids. The forest was massive and enchanted to be cloaked in eternal night within. Najeela quickly discovered her druidic talents, and decided to use them to help the Myconids who provided her family home- She travels the world, acting as an ambassador of fungal folk, as well as a fierce defender of her home, calling upon zombies and skeletons, as well as requesting aid from awakened plants and corpse flowers, fighting off undead who try to turn all life to undead, such as wights, as well as the Blights who the Myconids contest territory with in the forest.
> 
> "Life and death are one of many cycles in nature. The cycle must not be broken, as death is as important as life."
> 
> Personality Traits: 
> ...


This is next on the list. :)

----------


## HyperC2

> I didn't get to the part to cover of the flaws...
> But I think I covered the rest....
> I love the Kenku race (as I said, playing one for the Horde of the Dragon Queen campaign I am playing in)...
> So I brought up the Kenku traits to explain how he forms a bond with the wizard...
> As always, I welcome feedback - whether you liked it or not, if I hit the mark or missed it by a mile...
> ==========================
> 
> Tallorawn Skyspear was a powerful human wizard who found me, lost, alone and disheveled on the side of the road. Hed heard of my kind before  Kenku  but had never interacted with one of us. He extended his hand to me and explained he would offer me shelter from the coming storm. I entered his small wagon and thanked him. He was astonished to hear my thanks come in the form of several different voices and pitches. I explained to him  in the same broken version of my speech  that Kenku were cursed by our god  having lost flight and the ability to speak in our own voice; but we could perfectly mimic the voices weve heard. So I would, by piecing together phrases I heard, from different people, mimic their voices  so at times, my sentence would come out as a mixture of an adult male, then into a young female child, then to a woman, then back to another male with a different accent simply to say, I will one day repay you for your kindness.
> 
> ...


Dude, this is so good!!! Thanks a million!!!!!

----------


## Tawmis

> Dude, this is so good!!! Thanks a million!!!!!


The pleasure was all mine. Thank you for letting me write the character!




> Looks interesting, did you need feedback on something?


If there's any of these you have feedback on - I welcome it. I always ask the folks I am writing the backgrounds for to give feedback - but honest to the gods, I would take any feedback, whether it was written for you or not.

----------


## Undyne

> This is next on the list. :)


*Excited Druid Noises*

----------


## Tawmis

> Race: Wood Elf
> Class: Druid, Circle of Spores
> Alignment: LG
> 
> Najeela and her twin sister, Kunia, were born in a forest that was home to Myconids. The forest was massive and enchanted to be cloaked in eternal night within. Najeela quickly discovered her druidic talents, and decided to use them to help the Myconids who provided her family home- She travels the world, acting as an ambassador of fungal folk, as well as a fierce defender of her home, calling upon zombies and skeletons, as well as requesting aid from awakened plants and corpse flowers, fighting off undead who try to turn all life to undead, such as wights, as well as the Blights who the Myconids contest territory with in the forest.
> 
> "Life and death are one of many cycles in nature. The cycle must not be broken, as death is as important as life."
> 
> Personality Traits: 
> ...


I had to look up the Circle of Spores! I really like that concept.
I wasn't sure what world you were playing in (if Forgotten Realms of custom), but I figure, the background could work (would just be a lesser known mountain and forest that's not necessarily known).
I enjoyed writing the origins of the Mirewood Forest... and how it came to be... how the Myconids came to be there...
Hopefully you enjoy it too! But if not - I'd love to hear the feedback!
Tell me if you loved it, hated it, liked it, would like something changed!
Everything helps me!
Enjoy!
=========================================

Here in Mirewood life is very different. Nestled against the Stormwhite Mountains, Mirewood has long sat in the shadow of the towering Stormwhite peaks; a protective hand that blocked the suns warming rays. Moisture settled on the top of Mirewood which allowed for moss to grow across the branches, intertwining between the branches. On the forest floor, the cool temperatures and minimal sunlight allowed unusual fungi to spring up throughout the forest floor. Without natural predators or humans (who deemed Mirewood as haunted), the fungi grew to astounding sizes. 

It would be several hundred years later, Myconids fleeing the Shadow War raging beneath the Stormwhite Mountains between Drow and Mindflayer found sanctuary in Mirewood. The Myconids harvested and grew other fungi that they were familiar with from the land beneath the mountains.

When several Druids settled in Mirewood they created a trading relationship with the Myconids, welcoming them and equipping them with furs and other necessities. The Druids, who had not intended on staying, found these new woods interesting and hoped to learn from them. The things found in Mirewood were a direct reflection of the flora and fauna found in the land beneath the mountains without the perils of encountering Drow, Mind Flayers, Aboleths, or Beholders (just to name a few). This allowed the Druids  who adopted the name The Druids of Mirewood to study the flora and fauna and gain tremendous knowledge about these unique flowers, fungi and plants.

My mother, Elliana and my father, Arisdor were a part of the Druids of Mirewood, and loved their new home. They were happy to learn that my mother, Elliana had become pregnant not with a single child but with two. My twin sister, Kunia and I were born in Mirewood.

My name is Najeela, and this has always been home to me. My mother and father have shared stories of the world outside  how other forests are vastly different than Mirewood and that the Myconids dont typically live above the surface world.

The Myconid chief, whose name could only be best described as Kahtatortuaun seemed infatuated with young children, having never seen any in the land beneath the mountains. Drow children were always locked away in towers and Mind Flayer children were a nightmare to behold. 

Kahtatortuaun began to teach me the way of the Organic Nature  my mother called it The Circle of Spores. It was through him I learned the delicate balance of understanding life and death and the importance of the cycle. Summoning up the dead was not always an evil and vile thing. If you summoned up the dead to help stop some creature bent on turning everyone into the undead state; then raising an army of undead to stop them was called for, if needed. The dead rose to fight a noble cause to help restore order and would once again be put to rest once the battle was done.

As I grew older, my curiosity to see the world beyond the Mirewood grew. I wanted to be an advocate for the Myconids and their way of life  as well as explaining to the world the delicate balance of life and death.

As I stood at the edge of Mirewood, the peaks of the Stormwhite Mountains rose like jagged daggers in the air. A cool, brisk wind blew from the chilling tops down into the woods. Wisps of my hair fluttered in the ice-cold wind. Pulling my hair behind my ears, I took the first step of the next chapter of my life

----------


## Undyne

> I had to look up the Circle of Spores! I really like that concept.
> I wasn't sure what world you were playing in (if Forgotten Realms of custom), but I figure, the background could work (would just be a lesser known mountain and forest that's not necessarily known).
> I enjoyed writing the origins of the Mirewood Forest... and how it came to be... how the Myconids came to be there...
> Hopefully you enjoy it too! But if not - I'd love to hear the feedback!
> Tell me if you loved it, hated it, liked it, would like something changed!
> Everything helps me!
> Enjoy!
> =========================================
> 
> ...


Amazing...! I just have a single detail that I'd add to this- The flora of the forest all have mycelium (AKA mushroom roots) intertwined into their roots, stems, and branches- Since mushrooms help pass nutrients along to other plants, the idea of a whole forest being COMBINED with mushrooms make the forest seem like one living organism.

----------


## Tawmis

> Amazing...! I just have a single detail that I'd add to this- The flora of the forest all have mycelium (AKA mushroom roots) intertwined into their roots, stems, and branches- Since mushrooms help pass nutrients along to other plants, the idea of a whole forest being COMBINED with mushrooms make the forest seem like one living organism.


Awesome! I dig that extra touch you mentioned.

----------


## Undyne

In order to keep this up near the top, I have a new character. Just trying to help keep this thread up in the recents. ^w^

A lizardfolk, sick and tired of keeping to the traditions of her people, refuses to be left simply as a gatherer and egg source. After the men slaughter yet another group of fools who set foot in the swamp, she scavenges a book from the body of one of them- a priest. Reading through the book in secret, she finds herself drawn to the goddess it describes- Loviatar, the Maiden Of Pain. She prays in secret to the goddess, but never recieves a divine gift.... until one day, an angel bearing the many-tailed whip of Loviatar finds the lizardfolk, and grants her a potent blessing- The ability to unleash the pain in someone, sadistically draining their energy. The lizardfolk was found out, and challenged to a trial by combat- which she won by draining the life directly from her male oppressor.

The lizardfolk is Shiela, a Divine Soul Sorcerer who focuses on pain- whether her own, or others. Her favored spells are Vampiric Touch, to harm her opponents while healing herself, Revivify, to prolong the pain her allies feel, Chill Touch and Inflict Wounds, for raw pain, and Life Transference, to inflict pain on herself to heal her allies.

----------


## sleepyhead

Alrighty, so Dragonborn Warlock named Jarskan with a Great Old One patron and Pact of the Tome. He ended up telling some sort of secret that got his clan hurt and they exiled him. He ended up living in a dungeon he found, it was full of many treasures and even more dangers that he learned to avoid (dip into rogue for extra sneakyness) he ended up finding the Tome and made a deal with some sort of great old one.

 Was discovered by some adventures that he ended up joining in there quest while they were exploring his dungeon. 

Jarskan keeps secrets after the event with the clan.
He likes to hoard gold (a habit he got in the dungeon) and wants to one day retire with his hoard. 
Is brass dragonborn.
Likes to get close with Hex + sneak attack.
Has high dex and a low str

----------


## Cyclops08

Name: Vox
Race: Changeling (male)
Alignment: N (tending towards good, just not quite there yet)
Character progression: Cleric 2, Divine Soul Sorcerer from there on)

LOX
Lox started life as a petty criminal loosely associated with the Tyrants in Sharn (a thieves guild specializing in forged identities, new faces. It is run by doppelganger masters and Changelings) . His parents are both guild members in good standing. Lox however was different; he had a wanderlust that led him to seek adventure in the world. 

Lox was fluent in both elven and goblin and was well studied on both cultures. Elves fascinate Lox and his preferred shape is elven. The forbidden nature of the Aerenal elves in particular drew him closer.

Taking the guise of a Khorvaire elf seeking his roots, Lox talked his way onto the island of Aerenal.  There he freely wandered libraries, entertainment and immersed himself into the culture. The ruse was working so well he talked his way into the academy of the Undying Court itself, where he learned the divine magics of the elves (actually he is a follower nowbut the elves do not appreciate that). 

The brazen nature of a Changleing infiltrating a divine academy was ultimately doomed to failure. The Jig was up and Lox fled the island for his life. He did not leave empty handed; he had liberated enough gold to purchase a new identity with the Tyrants.

Ultimately Lox will move into a Divine Soul Sorcerer, but again fortune will not smile on him. His family line was tainted. While Lox is a nice guy, his family and history with the Tyrants have tainted him, the celestial spark is dark, and his bonus spell will be Inflict Wounds. --In fact his build will be around the spell Inflict Wounds.

Lox is unsure what the ultimate consequences will be, but he does have a number of religious texts  and several holy symbols from Aerenal stashed at a safe house in Sharn. He has decided use his new identity to become an adventurer, keep moving for a while, and let the heat blow off. 

His main identity is Lox, a changeling. The elves, as far as he knows are clueless to this. His second, newer (purchased) Identity is Dorian Grell, an Aundarian human Veteran from the last war.  Lox is planning several trips back to Sharn to purchase a few other identities when he gets the cash. 

Lox will arrange a secret signal for his compatriots. If he is disguised, will briefly flash a Blue L on his forehead or the palm of his hand. 

His fence is a safe house where his parents work for the tyrants. He knows the tyrants will take a 15% cut, plus the laundering fee. He may not be a tyrant but he will pay the dues as if her were (Family obligation).

His specialty is document forgery. Lox used that a lot on Aerenal. 

The elves are still ferreting out all his impersonations. He even impersonated faculty members at the academy. At this point the elves are not sure how many Changelings were at the academy. 

Background: charlatan

STR10,  DEX 12, CON 16,  INT 8, WIS 13, CHA 16
------------------------------------------
and a word of explanation: The Undying court. The elves in Aerenal don't believe in death. They are into ancestor worship....and so the undying court are all the exceptional elves who in undeath still lead the elves. It is necromancy with positive energy instead of negative. 
weird but hey, it is in the book.

----------


## Storyl

Half-Elf Warlock of The Great Old One

Gender: Male
Name: Therian Allas
Background: Hermit

Thanks for making this thread and I apologize for little to make off of I'm just interested of what you create feel free to make anything up

----------


## Tawmis

> A lizardfolk, sick and tired of keeping to the traditions of her people, 
> (snip)





> Alrighty, so Dragonborn Warlock named Jarskan with a Great Old One patron and Pact of the Tome.
> (snip)





> Name: Vox
> Race: Changeling (male)
> Alignment: N (tending towards good, just not quite there yet)
> (snip)





> Half-Elf Warlock of The Great Old One
> Gender: Male
> Name: Therian Allas
> (snip)


Thank you! I have the next two weeks off from work! So I will for sure begin getting to these! Please keep them coming!

----------


## No1ofIntrst

Vandryeen (Male)
Bard (More focused on the storytelling than the singing/seducing part)
Half-Elf
Anthropologist
True Neutral

Really interested in learning about different types of monsters and other "surface-level information" (oh, yeah, I speak Orc, but I only know how to say "could you pass the salt?")
Not too outgoing, but not really shy
Knowledgeable, but not a bookworm (knows by experience, not by reading)
Parents are really important to them
Knowledge. By understanding other races and cultures, we learn to understand ourselves.
Doesn't really like horses

Side note: thank you for making this!

----------


## Tawmis

> In order to keep this up near the top, I have a new character. Just trying to help keep this thread up in the recents. ^w^
> A lizardfolk, sick and tired of keeping to the traditions of her people, refuses to be left simply as a gatherer and egg source. After the men slaughter yet another group of fools who set foot in the swamp, she scavenges a book from the body of one of them- a priest. Reading through the book in secret, she finds herself drawn to the goddess it describes- Loviatar, the Maiden Of Pain. She prays in secret to the goddess, but never receives a divine gift.... until one day, an angel bearing the many-tailed whip of Loviatar finds the lizardfolk, and grants her a potent blessing- The ability to unleash the pain in someone, sadistically draining their energy. The lizardfolk was found out, and challenged to a trial by combat- which she won by draining the life directly from her male oppressor.
> The lizardfolk is Shiela, a Divine Soul Sorcerer who focuses on pain- whether her own, or others. Her favored spells are Vampiric Touch, to harm her opponents while healing herself, Revivify, to prolong the pain her allies feel, Chill Touch and Inflict Wounds, for raw pain, and Life Transference, to inflict pain on herself to heal her allies.


I took the opportunity to connect your background to two other character backgrounds - both for Lizardfolk - that just seemed to fit perfectly.
It also helps connect what's been affectionately called "The Tawmis Verse" (that many of these backgrounds begin to weave and tie into one another).
I hope you enjoy what's here - as always - I'd love to hear what you liked, loved, or even hated!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ========================

The brigands have grown too bold. Brigands and thieves have dared steal eggs from the hatchery (1) and still my people do nothing, keeping their old traditions. Perhaps Ssirath (2) was right all along. Ssirath had believed our people had become weak; offering safe passage to humans and elves and dwarves, through the swamp, in exchange for furs and weapons.

Koratore, our leader, was an aggressive male who demanded us to fetch eggs and food, most of which went to him, as did most of what was traded. To say he and I had a strong dislike for one another would be the understatement of the century.

My name is Shiela and I am a gathering for my people. It was during one of my gathering trips, Id observed a group of humans making their way through the swamp without a guide  either they were too cheap to make a trade arrangement or theyd been lost in the swamp and may have been looking for a way out. Where they were  where I was  was dangerous territory. The trolls dominated this area of the swamp; but they did so because this was the breeding grounds of the crocodiles. So the trolls would either hunt the crocodiles or raid their nests for eggs. For me, I relied on stealth to steal eggs and kill younger crocodiles. 

Theyd gotten too close to a nest of crocodiles which triggered their aggressive nature; the sound caught the attention of a small band of trolls in the area, who joined in the bloodfest, killing both human and crocodile alike, until only the trolls remained standing. The four trolls dragged several of the human carcasses away and two larger crocodile carcasses. They would feast well tonight, which was good for my people; that meant they were less likely to wander into our area and attack us.

At that moment, something caught my eye, moving slowly down the water. Itd been a pouch that had slid off one of the humans as the trolls dragged them away. I reached over with a stick, not wanting to come out of cover, and lifted the drenched, brown pouch towards me. I reached inside the pouch and found only a tome containing religious symbols. I threw it in the water  but as it slowly began to tumble down the waterway, something made me reach for it again and take it with me. 

Back at the den, I began reading it and discovered itd been a tome about Loviatar, the Maiden Of Pain. The human who perished had been a follower of this unusual goddess. I spent days, weeks, even months reading the tome in secrecy over and over again to understand how she worked. Apparently, those who were faithful to her were bestowed blessings to inflict pain on others while drawing that energy into themselves.

Each day I dealt with our fearless leader Koratore, I wondered if Loviatar would ever accept me as one of her own. Each day of every week, I prayed to Loviatar in secrecy hoping for her blessing. One day, during a spat between Koratore and I, he back handed me with enough force to scar my right cheek, my scales cut by the ring he wore on his finger.

That night  a being of dark light arrived  and in its angelic hands, a many tailed whip. It lashed out at me, and though it felt as if my entire soul was on fire, I heard her voice. I now give you the power, and I knew it had been Loviatar.

The next day, as always, Koratore and I got in an argument over the amount of traded goods he was keeping from the latest batch of travelers requesting an escort and once again, he attempted to back hand me  but this time, I caught his hand before he could hit me.

Furious, he demanded that I be taught a lesson and had Borkhan, his strongest guardian, meet me in the ring to the death.  Borkhan bruised me badly  my right eye was swollen shut, my left arm felt as if it were broken  but in the end  I felt her energy course through me, and perhaps I was the only one who could see it but a whip of many tales materialized in my hand and with one lash that seemed to wrap around him, I drained his life from him, and as I did so my left arm and eye both healed. Borkhan collapsed in front of me, dead.

Koratore accused me of necromancy and banished me from the tribe and land. Which was fine  I would explore the world and see what it had to offer. But my fight with Koratore was far from over, if he thought banishing me was the end of this


1. http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=371 
2. http://www.giantitp.com/forums/shows...&postcount=532

----------


## Tawmis

> Alrighty, so Dragonborn Warlock named Jarskan with a Great Old One patron and Pact of the Tome. He ended up telling some sort of secret that got his clan hurt and they exiled him. He ended up living in a dungeon he found, it was full of many treasures and even more dangers that he learned to avoid (dip into rogue for extra sneakiness) he ended up finding the Tome and made a deal with some sort of great old one.
> 
>  Was discovered by some adventures that he ended up joining in their quest while they were exploring his dungeon. 
> 
> Jarskan keeps secrets after the event with the clan.
> He likes to hoard gold (a habit he got in the dungeon) and wants to one day retire with his hoard. 
> Is brass dragonborn.
> Likes to get close with Hex + sneak attack.
> Has high dex and a low str


The demon's name mention (The Ancient One) - is a demon, that if you've read through this thread has appeared repeatedly...
It's a demon based on my own game, that I thought I'd use - and tie some people's origins together (very loosely) and make it feel like a "unified Tawmis-Verse"...
Hopefully you enjoy the origin story! I'd love to hear what you liked, loved, or even hated!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =======

I have lived my life surviving from day to day. Some nights I barely scrap by with just enough to prevent me from starving. Ive learned to move through the streets and use the shadows to my advantage. Being a Brass Dragonborn does hamper my ability to squeeze into small shadows to prevent myself from being hidden, just so I might be able to steal a piece of fruit to hold me over for the night. I dont like to steal from my own clan, but I do it for necessitys sake. I have every intention of one day being free of this squandered life and repaying everyone in my clan with the glory of endless coin.

On one such night, where I was moving through the cover of night, through the villages small streets, I was pushing myself against a tent to prevent a patrolling guardsman from seeing me, when I overheard what was clearly the Captain of the Guard, Bazathin Trollbane, and the daughter of Kortex, Sheelana. The sounds and discussion they were having were not one of Bazathin asking if Sheelana was all right; it was intimate and sexual in nature. Normally not an issue with two consenting adults, but both Bazathin and Sheelana were married  but not to one another.

I did not end up eating that night and spent the next three nights without food or water, without even realizing it, as I debated what to do. I finally came to the decision to tell Kortex, our Clan Leader, what I had heard between his daughter and Bazathin. When Kortex confronted her daughter, she confessed it was true, that the arranged marriage was not one of love, because she loved Bazathin, not her own husband. Bazathin was given the choice to die honorably or be banished from the Clain. Sheelana begged that he take the banishment as seeing him die would kill her, and so Bazathin brought further shame upon himself and family by taking the action of banishment.

Two nights later, they came; the trolls from High Pass Mountain. Cold, callous, malicious and killing for the thrill, they rampaged through out village destroying homes and killing many, including Kortex himself. When it was all said and done, nearly sixteen people were dead and Sheelana became the new ruler. Her first action was to forgive Bazathin and send a squadron after him to locate him. Her second action was to banish me, blaming me for the ill fortune of not having Bazathin in the village to defend us from the trolls, as hed always done before.

I fled and wandered for many days, living off the land. I had eaten poisonous berries that nearly killed me and lay in bushes that burned my skin, as I learned how to survive in the wild. One night, I fell down the side of a hill and found myself staring at a small opening. As I dug around it, thinking I would use it for shelter I discovered that it was actually an opening to an ancient dungeon, long forgotten by time.

Making my way inside, it appeared to be a castle that sank into the land. Some rooms were full of mud and stone while others seemed untouched for centuries. Further down, the castle slanted and seemed to dip into an underwater lake that was full of Troglodytes. 

An encounter with a Cave Fisher proved beneficial. The meat was edible, the filaments were harvested into ropes I used to get around where there were deep gaps in the fallen castle, and its diluted adhesive was used on my gloves to help with my grip when climbing. I used the chitinous shell to make some armor for myself.

And it was a week of surviving in this castle that I found what was clearly, a mages tower. The contents of the room were nothing but endless tomes, shattered vails, ancient scripture, and a wild assortment of what appeared to have once been spell components. 

Thats when I heard a voice call to me. The voice came from behind me where I saw one tome, seemingly untouched, levitating, and its pages golden in color and glowing. I reached out  against my will  and touched the book and felt a surge of energy.

Long have you strived to survive, an ancient voice boomed in my head. Long have I waited for one like you  a survivor  one who will do whatever it takes to survive. I can help you survive. I can give you what you need. My name is Bar'garius - Embrace my power and together we shall set the world right.

I found myself uttering the words, I accept.

Another surge of energy through my body rendered me unconscious. When I awoke in the tower, the tome of shadows was bound to me. I looked at my hands as they crackled with new found arcane energy.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Vox
> Race: Changeling (male)
> Alignment: N (tending towards good, just not quite there yet)
> Character progression: Cleric 2, Divine Soul Sorcerer from there on)
> LOX
> Lox started life as a petty criminal loosely associated with the Tyrants in Sharn (a thieves guild specializing in forged identities, new faces. It is run by doppelganger masters and Changelings) . His parents are both guild members in good standing. Lox however was different; he had a wanderlust that led him to seek adventure in the world. 
> Lox was fluent in both elven and goblin and was well studied on both cultures. Elves fascinate Lox and his preferred shape is elven. The forbidden nature of the Aerenal elves in particular drew him closer. Taking the guise of a Khorvaire elf seeking his roots, Lox talked his way onto the island of Aerenal.  There he freely wandered libraries, entertainment and immersed himself into the culture. The ruse was working so well he talked his way into the academy of the Undying Court itself, where he learned the divine magics of the elves (actually he is a follower nowbut the elves do not appreciate that). The brazen nature of a Changleing infiltrating a divine academy was ultimately doomed to failure. The Jig was up and Lox fled the island for his life. He did not leave empty handed; he had liberated enough gold to purchase a new identity with the Tyrants. Ultimately Lox will move into a Divine Soul Sorcerer, but again fortune will not smile on him. His family line was tainted. While Lox is a nice guy, his family and history with the Tyrants have tainted him, the celestial spark is dark, and his bonus spell will be Inflict Wounds. --In fact his build will be around the spell Inflict Wounds.
> Lox is unsure what the ultimate consequences will be, but he does have a number of religious texts  and several holy symbols from Aerenal stashed at a safe house in Sharn. He has decided use his new identity to become an adventurer, keep moving for a while, and let the heat blow off. His main identity is Lox, a changeling. The elves, as far as he knows are clueless to this. His second, newer (purchased) Identity is Dorian Grell, an Aundarian human Veteran from the last war.  Lox is planning several trips back to Sharn to purchase a few other identities when he gets the cash. 
> Lox will arrange a secret signal for his compatriots. If he is disguised, will briefly flash a Blue L on his forehead or the palm of his hand. 
> ...


Heh - you started it saying his name was Vox, but the rest says Lox - so I stuck with Lox.
I had fun writing this because I had to do a little research as I've never played on the Eberron setting before.
So I was unfamiliar with a few aspects of that's world's setting!
So quick searches helped piece together hopefully enough correct information to make this right!
I'd love to hear what you liked, loved, and/or even hated!
Enjoy!
=======================================

When others gaze into the mirror, who they see staring back at them is their own reflection.

For me, who I see is the disguise, or personality I am emulating.

I am far from what many would call normal  most fear and hate me and would kill me if they truly knew who or what I was.

My true name is Lox and my true form is that of a Changeling. 

My parents both of whom serve with the Tyrants in Sharn (a local thieves guild specializing in forged identities and new faces, run by other Changlings such as ourselves and Dopplegangers), have been loyal to the guild their entire lives. They had dragged me into serving with the guild for my survivals sake; and I served half-heartedly. I learned how to become an expert at forging documents and understood the concept of how to create identities through documentation, but living in the shadows was something that I never truly cared for. I enjoyed the deceit and the ability to shift into someone else to gain entrance to some place I would never otherwise be able to see  but I felt as though my calling lay elsewhere.

Through my work with the Tyrants, one such document that came across me caught my interest. The Elves of Aerenal; where apparently there was some understanding between life and the state of undeath, and that there was a Court of the Undying that ruled. All of this sounded too fantastic to accept as real and thats when I felt the twist of the dagger inside of me turn; this is where I would go. This is what I would explore. This is where I would find my destiny.

Adopting the form of a Khorvaire Elf by the name of Garius Trollspear, I arrived at the docks of Aerenal, explaining that I was seeking the truth about my roots as Garius. I spent weeks slowly earning the trust of the Aerenal, moving slowly at first. I would speak with the locals; earn their trust, who would then in time, invite me to meet others, higher up the social ladder, until finally I had been widely welcomed. I freely walked around enjoying the entertainment, libraries and endless amounts of knowledge to be gleamed from the Aerenal, eventually working my way up to the Undying Court. Eventually I was welcomed and trained by the Undying Court, becoming a devout follower; but my luck would eventually catch up to me as I earned my way up the social ladder among the Undying Court, meeting a High Priest by the name of Valiran Highcourt, whose magical powers allowed him to see through my disguise. I quickly fled, changing my shape at every dark corner, to lose my pursuers, and used the gold I had acquired climbing the social ladder to book passage back to Sharn.

I made contact with the Tyrants and purchased a new identity  that of Dorian Grell an Aundarian Human Veteran from the last war. For now, that is who I am  I know the Aerenal are upset that theyd been infiltrated by a Changeling and from the news I have been hearing, Valiran is personally questioning everyone and that hes also sent a squadron out to find me specifically.

----------


## Tawmis

> Half-Elf Warlock of The Great Old One
> Gender: Male
> Name: Therian Allas
> Background: Hermit
> Thanks for making this thread and I apologize for little to make off of I'm just interested of what you create feel free to make anything up


I had just done a Changeling Warlock who was a part of a Thieves Guild... and wrote them very shadowy...
So I wanted to do something different with yours... definitely focus on the Half-Elf aspect...
And why he becomes a hermit...
And the demon name mentioned, if you've read this thread (22 pages deep now!) - it's a name that frequently appears.
Every time I write a demon I use his name to make this all a "shared" universe affectionately called "The Tawmis Verse"...
I'd love to hear what you liked, loved, or even hated!
Enjoy!
============================================

Make no mistake, I am thankful to be alive; however, I do curse my bloodline each and every night.

My father Jouren Allas was a hard working human; he spent each and every day at the forge crafting weapons to give to the guards of his village. He had a beautiful wife, Maylin Allas, who worked at the bakery, day in and day out, coming home exhausted and bringing back scraps of food that had not been used for the night. My father was strong, tanned, his hair grey, his eyes piercing blue. His wife was beautiful; blond hair with mixed strands of grey and eyes as green as a freshly grown field.

One day, a band of elves, having been attacked by the very brigands who often laid siege to our village, came in seeking help. A councilors daughter had been wounded. My fathers wife, Maylin, was a midwife and the most experienced at healing people in our village. She took this Elven maiden into their home to help her. Shed been gravely wounded and had spent nearly two weeks with my father and his wife. In that time, the elves had trained the people of my village how to use bows and swords to better defend themselves; but also in that time, my father and this Elf Maiden, a gorgeous woman named Danesa Goldenheart, had fallen in love, and while his wife was at the bakery, my father and Danesa made love. Only once, according to my father, before he realized what hed done. But it only took once. Nine months later, Danesa returned with news of the child within her about to be born.

Outraged, Maylin threw my father out of the home. My father was ashamed for his actions, but the village needed him, because he was the weapon and armor maker for the entire village, and so the village, ashamed of their own need, provided him shelter, as well as Danesa who had been cast out from her own home, for the actions of consummating with a human.

Though I was widely loved by my mother and father, the rest of the village despised me. I was the symbol of temptation; and the village hated that they relied so heavily on my father and could not cast him out. This made making friends impossible as families refused to let their children play with me; so I grew up, very much alone, and socially awkward, with only company from my father and mother. Even I began to despise them for the life theyd given me, of utter loneliness, even as they continued to love and support me.

At a young age, unable to live with my parents, unable to find friends, I left and learned to live in the wild. I became what humans call a hermit. I found a cave in the mountains not too far from the village  even now I couldnt seem to tear myself completely away. One night in the cave, a voice called out to me from far deeper into the cave. I began to follow it  had there been others? Was this cave the home of someone else? Was this some form of spirit? It drew me to a small statue far back in the cavern  demonic looking, which made me leery. 

I am ancient, the voice from the statue seemed to speak to my mind. I have seen time begin and I will be there to unravel the threads when time is undone. I have seen the past create the present and glimpsed the horrors of the future. A terrible thing comes and I can help you stop it from happening, the voice said smoothly. My name is Bar'garius and I can help you become far more than your tainted blood would ever allow you to become. Embrace me.

I reached down to examine the statue and felt a surge of energy pierce my body, my soul and my mind. In the palm of my right hand was the burned tattoo of the statue forever a part of my skin.

Good, I heard the voice whisper, now we are one.

And just then my hands crackled with arcane energy.

Let the training begin, it whispered.

----------


## Tawmis

> Vandryeen (Male)
> Bard (More focused on the storytelling than the singing/seducing part)
> Half-Elf
> Anthropologist
> True Neutral
> 
> Really interested in learning about different types of monsters and other "surface-level information" (oh, yeah, I speak Orc, but I only know how to say "could you pass the salt?") Not too outgoing, but not really shy. Knowledgeable, but not a bookworm (knows by experience, not by reading). Parents are really important to him. Knowledge. By understanding other races and cultures, we learn to understand ourselves. Doesn't really like horses
> Side note: thank you for making this!


I actually enjoyed writing this one; because you mentioned the parents were important...
They became a central figure for which the rest of your character's background information really spun out of.
I added, what I hope, is a fun element about your dislike of horses for the character!
I'd love to hear what you liked, loved, or even hated!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =

 and so, the mighty, foul demon Bar'garius was defeated by the honorable and holy Paladin, Simwat Pureblood of the Holy Order of Neverending Nights!

The crowd cheered and raised their tankards and clanked them together in celebration. My name is Vandryeen, and I am a Half-Elf Bard thats spent most of my life traveling around the land just to see whats out there. Something my mother, a beautiful human woman named Jeska, said came from my fathers sense of wanderlust. My father was an Elf by the name of Darthun Truestrike, and unlike other Elves, did not care to live in the trees. Hed wanted to experience the world beyond the woods, and thats how and when he met my father  as she had been fending off bandits. Truth be told, according to both of my parents, my mother needed no help. She was a fierce fighter with soft brown hair and velvet soft green eyes, whose gaze could pierce you like an arrow. My father had been drawn to the fact that she easily downed three of the four bandits on her own.

My father developed a romantic relationship with her, which got him cast out from the Elves, and his surname revoked, due to the shame of romancing a human. When I was born into the world, they both filled me with endless amounts of love; as well as tell me the endless tales of their adventures. My father used to laugh at how sometimes he would simply sit back and let my mother do all the fighting and only step in if someone was trying to strike her from behind.

As I grew older, my parents continued to love me completely and fill my mind with more and more stories of their adventures. My father, who was well versed in the Orcish tongue taught me one phrase that always made him laugh, Can you pass the salt. I had asked when I would ever use such a phrase and he explained that when they found Orc encampments; that were always the first thing hed say to the unsuspecting orcs to get their attention.

My parents bestowed upon me knowledge of their own encounters; everything from the subterranean Beholders and Mind Flayers, to the magically forged creatures such as Owlbears and Displacer Beasts; and even told me of the ways of the Giants  from Hill Giants to Storm Giants; itd seemed my parents had led a full and glorious life.

I wanted what they had; someone to love so deeply, but also, the same experiences. To go out into the world and have adventures that would teach me about things; other cultures, so that when the day came that I brought a child into this world, I would have my own stories and knowledge to share with them.

When I was old enough to travel on my own my father purchased me a horse to travel on; a horse by the name of Aragus. Aragus and I have a very rocky relationship. He doesnt always appreciate having someone riding on his back; and at times, will simply halt to eat food. This has caused me to have a general dislike of horses; but Ive never gotten rid of Aragus.

Yet, anyway.

----------


## Arrg

Im working on making my first 5e character and my first one since 3.5 and I was a teenager. Ive decided on either a scout from XGTE or more likely a ranger. Im trying not to be too specific with the names of places since I want to work with the DM at my FLGS. They have adventures league on Wednesday night and thats what Ill be joining in on. 

Any feedback would be appreciated! Most likely race is v. human.

NAME grew up a few miles near a town that served as a stopping point for merchants and other travelers. Despite his mother dying childbirth, NAMES dad never held it against him and the two were very close. NAMES father was a hunter and woodsman by trade, providing fresh meat for the butcher, skins for craftsmen and herbs for healers; he taught NAME what he knew from a young age. One day, name returned home from town to find his home on fire. His fathers body was found next day in the burnt ruins. With nothing left, NAME has wandered the lands selling his skills as a scout to various mercenary groups, armies, and adventurer parties.

----------


## KyleG

> The demon that's mentioned (if you've read some of the other backgrounds here) is a reoccurring demon throughout several backgrounds...
> I set up the emotional state of your character being volatile by having the guilt of what happens between her parents...
> I also got in the part of the Coven... and at least one magical trinket ...
> As always, I'd love to hear any thoughts, feedback, you like it, hate it, love it, want something changed?
> ==================================================



Great writeup thanks so much, we tweaked it a little for fitting into the story but it was a great foundation.
Ive got another game i am joining that Im stuck on care to give one of these a try to help me make the decision easier:

Scourge Aasimar Vengeance Paladin: Inspired by The man in the iron mask, hidden away from the world his aasimar heritage only revealing itself when he escaped? True Noble, had to be kept alive so that his face could be used by another who stole his title? A king or prince perhaps. A iron mask that he cannot yet undo, hides his face, but not his divine heritage. Probably lawful good and in fairly good spirits despite his circumstance
or
Tortle Shepherd Druid: Like all Gatekeepers you walk the lands protecting it from those creatures that dont belong within it, ensuring the ancient seals under the oldest of druid seals remain closed when others have forgotten they were even there. A bit monk like. His personality hasnt revealed himself to me yet, although his name (maybe) Kwali gives a Hawaiian vibe. Spritely for an older guy, and lean for a tortle. Gives off a monk vibe.
or
Warforged Rogue Scout: Last mission in a war long forgotten to the passage of time he was part of a team sent behind enemy lines. For some reason has been offline since. Has survivors guilt as the only survivor of previously mentioned mission. Look for a home, new family in this new world i think. I want to rp this character almost like he cant stand still, fidgety (think 11th doctor).

----------


## Tmii

Name: Navarr
Race: Half-Elf (Drow) male
Alignment: CG
Class: Hexblade 1/Lore Bard 3
Background: Faction Agent (Harpers)

Navarr was a slave to drow in the underdark. He has pale skin (Szarkai?) and white hair with a hint of silver. At some point he lost an eye. He had no arcane powers prior to the pact. 
He uses a Bow to shoot his Eldritch Blasts and his Patron replaced his bad eye with a new one that allows him to manipulate the weave and to cast spells/use his cutting words ability. 
He escaped the underdark and joined the Harpers which send him on several missions. The last one made him end up in Barovia (Curse of Strahd Adventure). 
His only musical instrument is a mithril horn. He likes to draw and sing.
Do you have any idea how to connect it all?

----------


## Tawmis

> Im working on making my first 5e character and my first one since 3.5 and I was a teenager. Ive decided on either a scout from XGTE or more likely a ranger. Im trying not to be too specific with the names of places since I want to work with the DM at my FLGS. They have adventures league on Wednesday night and thats what Ill be joining in on. 
> Any feedback would be appreciated! Most likely race is v. human.
> NAME grew up a few miles near a town that served as a stopping point for merchants and other travelers. Despite his mother dying childbirth, NAMES dad never held it against him and the two were very close. NAMES father was a hunter and woodsman by trade, providing fresh meat for the butcher, skins for craftsmen and herbs for healers; he taught NAME what he knew from a young age. One day, name returned home from town to find his home on fire. His fathers body was found next day in the burnt ruins. With nothing left, NAME has wandered the lands selling his skills as a scout to various mercenary groups, armies, and adventurer parties.


I gave your character a name (one spot, so easy to change) and gave your place of where you grew up (Misty Forest), which can be changed if needed (it offered the easiest way to fit everything together).
I left the ending with you heading to Daggerford (slightly major city, population 1,200 or so, I believe) - and left that open to whatever you wanted after that. Whether your character traveled with mercenaries and the such, to get clues to piece together what happened with your father.
Anyway - look forward to hearing your thoughts - what you like, hate, loved - let me know!
Enjoy!
===========================

The Misty Forest seemed to draw in the thunder and rain as the cooling temperatures from the western shores collided with the warmth of the High Moors to the east. Thunder rolled across the heavens like a stampede of wild horses while lightning split the skies like talons of pure light piercing the gloomy darkness. The rain came down nonstop, its cold touch shivering the bones of those that were exposed to it.

My name is Ellaron and I have spent all of my life living with my father, Bassinor in the Misty Forest. My father is a hunter and woodsman, has been all of his life. My mother, I sadly never got to know. She passed away giving birth to me, something that has always lingered in the back of my mind. My father assures me he does not blame me and indeed theres no indication he ever has. Our relationship is wonderful and incredible as he teaches me how to survive in the woods, in hopes that one day I will pick up the trade hes spent his whole life doing. 

My father provides fresh meat to the butcher, skins to the craftsmen and leatherworkers, and herbs for the healers all of whom live in Julkoun, just north of the Misty Forest. To the west of the Misty Forest is a major trading route, called The Trade Way, where my father also trades with various merchants.

The problem is  along The Trade Way  you meet all kinds. The road is traveled by merchants just as much as it is mercenaries and bandits. To the south is the Dragonspear Castle, frequently used by bandits, and to the south east the Warlocks Crypt  of the legendary lich-king, Larloch, the Shadow King, which often attracts mystics and sorcerers seeking untold power. All of which, use the Trade Way as the main roads for travel. To further complicate matters, the moors to the east of us  The High Moors are full of trolls and their ilk.

My father warned me that we must always be on the lookout  living out in the wild we were not given the luxury of having city guards or even a wall. There was only our home and the wild that surrounded us; so being familiar with the wild, its signs, what to eat and not to eat, was critical to survival.

However, there is always the unknown factor. My father had sent me to gather some herbs for his visit to Julkoun later tonight; but while I was out gathering them, I saw smoke drifting into the skies. Something told me that this was no ordinary fire.

I arrived back at my home and saw it up in flames. I cried out for my father but there was no reply. I tried everything to put out the fire  but our wooden home burned like an inferno. It took everything to stop the fire from spreading and by morning the next day, the fire had become searing hot embers and crackling wood. As the sun rose over the treetops, orange rays of the warming sun reflecting on the droplets of rain. Rain that had helped stop the fire from spreading; but had done nothing to stop the fire that consumed my home, and in the process my father.
This was no natural fire. There was an assortment of tracks  ranging from human, to something bigger, as well as horses  all around the charred remains of my home. Someone had murdered my father, and I would find out why. I gathered several supplies from our shed and after burying my father next to where my mother had been buried, I set my path for the Trade Way, heading for Daggerford.  I would begin there.

----------


## Appleheart

Hello Tawmis!

Big fan of your work. :)

I've got a bit of an odd one, perhaps. Rather than looking for a character background, I need something more of a character mid-ground.

I currently play Nok, a goblin urchin living in Waterdeep, who has just had a bit of a rough day, so to say. He was being possessed by an elder aboleth, awakening his latent psionic powers, and was abducted to the Far Realm. Now we have a period of downtime, where a few years of time pass as Nok travels the Far Realm to escape the aboleth, explores his newfound powers, and eventually somehow manage to navigate away from the Far Realm through the outer planes to find some way to get back to the prime material. Maybe he encountered a githyanki raiding party and hitched a ride with them, finding more regular civilization and paying for passage back, etc?

Would you be able to apply your excellent background story writing skills to help tell the story of how Nok escapes the Aboleth and finds his way back home over the course of a few years of travel and adventures?  :)

----------


## Tawmis

I missed one (because it was quoted, so it didn't catch my eye - but was brought to my attention! My apologies) -

But the current order is:



> PM to Tawmis
> Here's my Current Birthright Character:
> Mekmernox - The Kobold Conquest Paladin of Tiamat: Lv 6
> Out to unite the Five Scattered Kobold Tribes and then set out to conquer as much territory as possible on his way to claim the Throne and become the High King!!
> I'm going with "Draconic Heritage" for his Birthright Bloodline.
> This gives him AC 13 +5 dex mod = AC 18. With the potential of "thicker scales" at 10th level.
> He uses a Longsword two handed and has Great Weapon Fighting Style.


I will probably do all three of these... though one at a time... and may do someone else's after doing the first, to be fair, and come back to the others (remind me if I forget)...




> Scourge Aasimar Vengeance Paladin: Inspired by The man in the iron mask, hidden away from the world his aasimar heritage only revealing itself when he escaped? True Noble, had to be kept alive so that his face could be used by another who stole his title? A king or prince perhaps. A iron mask that he cannot yet undo, hides his face, but not his divine heritage. Probably lawful good and in fairly good spirits despite his circumstance
> or
> Tortle Shepherd Druid: Like all Gatekeepers you walk the lands protecting it from those creatures that dont belong within it, ensuring the ancient seals under the oldest of druid seals remain closed when others have forgotten they were even there. A bit monk like. His personality hasnt revealed himself to me yet, although his name (maybe) Kwali gives a Hawaiian vibe. Spritely for an older guy, and lean for a tortle. Gives off a monk vibe.
> or
> Warforged Rogue Scout: Last mission in a war long forgotten to the passage of time he was part of a team sent behind enemy lines. For some reason has been offline since. Has survivors guilt as the only survivor of previously mentioned mission. Look for a home, new family in this new world i think. I want to rp this character almost like he cant stand still, fidgety (think 11th doctor).


Then...




> Name: Navarr
> Race: Half-Elf (Drow) male
> Alignment: CG
> Class: Hexblade 1/Lore Bard 3
> Background: Faction Agent (Harpers)
> 
> Navarr was a slave to drow in the underdark. He has pale skin (Szarkai?) and white hair with a hint of silver. At some point he lost an eye. He had no arcane powers prior to the pact. 
> He uses a Bow to shoot his Eldritch Blasts and his Patron replaced his bad eye with a new one that allows him to manipulate the weave and to cast spells/use his cutting words ability. 
> He escaped the underdark and joined the Harpers which send him on several missions. The last one made him end up in Barovia (Curse of Strahd Adventure). 
> ...


And then...

I can definitely work with what you got here...




> Hello Tawmis!
> Big fan of your work. :)
> I've got a bit of an odd one, perhaps. Rather than looking for a character background, I need something more of a character mid-ground.
> I currently play Nok, a goblin urchin living in Waterdeep, who has just had a bit of a rough day, so to say. He was being possessed by an elder aboleth, awakening his latent psionic powers, and was abducted to the Far Realm. Now we have a period of downtime, where a few years of time pass as Nok travels the Far Realm to escape the aboleth, explores his newfound powers, and eventually somehow manage to navigate away from the Far Realm through the outer planes to find some way to get back to the prime material. Maybe he encountered a githyanki raiding party and hitched a ride with them, finding more regular civilization and paying for passage back, etc?
> Would you be able to apply your excellent background story writing skills to help tell the story of how Nok escapes the Aboleth and finds his way back home over the course of a few years of travel and adventures?  :)


I took two weeks off from work (which is why I disappeared from here; did some disconnecting) - so I am in "catch up" mode at work... but caught up on my projects at home, so I may start knocking these out tonight when I get home...

----------


## KyleG

Sounds like a good plan. Mine are certainly not any sort of priority just love to see ideas that one can used/expand on/tweak, ready for the day they get called up.

----------


## Tawmis

> PM to Tawmis
> Here's my Current Birthright Character:
> Mekmernox - The Kobold Conquest Paladin of Tiamat: Lv 6
> Out to unite the Five Scattered Kobold Tribes and then set out to conquer as much territory as possible on his way to claim the Throne and become the High King!!
> I'm going with "Draconic Heritage" for his Birthright Bloodline.
> This gives him AC 13 +5 dex mod = AC 18. With the potential of "thicker scales" at 10th level.
> He uses a Longsword two handed and has Great Weapon Fighting Style.


This was a lot of fun to write!
I didn't get too much backstory for the character...
But delved into his motivation... his plan... gave names to the dragons...
One of which will probably be familiar...
Took some liberties (associated him with blue) which you may need to change...
Hope you enjoy!
=======================================

The suns orange rays began to pierce the night sky as the moon fled into the distance. Orange rays reached up, tearing the skies open, like talons of a massive dragon. Mekmernox, his Kobold eyes squinting as more of the daylight began to drive away the shadows and darkness. As a faithful Paladin of the Great Tiamat, Queen of the Dragons, Master of the Shadows, he imaged the rays of sunlight being Tiamat once again entering the Prime Material Plane from the Gates of Hell.

Mekmernox came from Draconic Heritage, his scales a slight hue of blue. As such he served along side Kalice the Blue, a mighty ancient blue dragon, loyal to the great Tiamat. As the sun burst over the horizon, Mekmernox turned his back and entered the cave where the cool shadows welcomed him. The familiar dripping sound of water from an underwater lake that echoed throughout the cave was a sound hed become accustomed to. 

As a loyal follower of Kalice, who barked down commands given to her by Tiamat herself, Mekmernox had gained Kalices trust and respect. They had formed an understanding  a bond  that allowed them to be truthful with one another. Kalice rarely hid Tiamats plans from him and he was free to speak to Kalice openly  though, respectfully. Others who questioned Kalice usually found their lives extinguished with a thundering bolt of lightning from Kalices maw.

Mekmernox had a dream, that Kalice agreed with. He wanted to unite what he called The Five Scattered  which was five largest tribes of Kobolds  each, loyal to a different colored dragon. There was the Red Tribe, loyal to Singe the Red. Vicious, cruel and deceptive, Singe was an ancient dragon that looked out for himself only  even at the cost of betraying others, all except Tiamat. There was the Green Tribe, under the leadership of Emereth, the ancient green dragon. Perhaps the most vicious, and perhaps the oldest of them all, Emereth had little regard for anything; including those Kobolds who pledged themselves loyally to her. There was Khoul the Black, one of the youngest of the five, who wanted to prove herself the most loyal to Tiamat, often risking herself and her followers, in hopes of gaining Tiamats favor. And finally, there was the most reclusive of them all, Fraust the White. She and her followers stayed to the far North and trusted no one, partially due to Emereth who once clawed out Frausts right eye, which to this day, was never healed. Fraust treats everyone with great suspicion, even her own followers, who she suspects may be conspiring against her. She was ancient, and only slightly younger than her hated enemy, Emereth.

Aside from finding a way to unite five very diverse  Mekmernox had a greater dream. After uniting the Five Scattered and bring the five dragons, who served as lieutenants to the great Tiamat, Mekmernox would be crowned the High King.

----------


## Tawmis

> Scourge Aasimar Vengeance Paladin: Inspired by The man in the iron mask, hidden away from the world his aasimar heritage only revealing itself when he escaped? True Noble, had to be kept alive so that his face could be used by another who stole his title? A king or prince perhaps. A iron mask that he cannot yet undo, hides his face, but not his divine heritage. Probably lawful good and in fairly good spirits despite his circumstance


This was an interesting ride to take...
Finding a reason for the Iron Mask... and the heritage ...
And how and why the iron mask can't be removed...
Hopefully I hit all the marks you wanted.
Would love to hear your thoughts!
Enjoy!
=====================


I was taken when I was thirteen years old; a bag thrown over my head and stolen away in the night. On the back of a caravan, I bounced on the floor, my hands restrained behind my back. When the caravan finally came to a stop, the bag had slid off my head ever so slightly, and I saw, as lightning split the sky, a castle on the top of a cliffside. In the not so far distance I could hear the roar of waves pounding viciously against the stone wall that held the castle up, like a vicious wolf tearing at a fence, trying to get to its prey. I was thrown into the cell with such callousness, as if I were a murderer of children. Shortly after, another man came into the cell holding an iron mask. He smiled as he looked down at me and simply said, This is going to hurt you. A lot.

Then he placed the mask on my face, spoke some magical words; and the iron mask bound magically to my face, feeling as if a thousand needles were injected into every nerve of my body.

I learned to adapt in this prison, where four stone walls kept vigilant guard. A steel door three feet thick ensured I would never burst through there. Food was slid under the small slit beneath the door. On one of the days, my glass of water I was provided was knocked over, and I could see my own reflection  the iron mask glowed faintly with small runes etched on it.

Without much to do, I spent my days and nights, my head pressed against the wall, listening to the guards that patrolled the halls. This prison held hardened criminals and murders; but what had I done that warranted this treatment?

For awhile I kept track of the sun rising and falling through the small slit that passed for a window, barely thick enough to put my index finger through; but after three years of this, I stopped caring how many days I had spent trapped between those four walls. In order to prevent my body from failing me, I began exercising vigorously. 

One night, I heard the guards shouting, which woke me from my sleep. I peered out the small hole in the back of the cell and knew it was nighttime. I pressed my head against the steel wall to try and hear what was happening; and I could hear mens cries. Suddenly a loud bang on my steel door sent me scampering away to the far corner. The steel door swung open and a man adorned in plate-mail lifted his visor. Prince Aragast.

He saw the iron mask. What have they done to you?

I heard them, I explained, standing, long ago. They put these masks on so that no one can ever see our face, and the runes allow them to track any who might try to escape. It can not be removed without the proper magic. To attempt so will lead to the severing of my own head.

The man extended his hand, My name is Bennar. I am here to rescue you and restore you to the throne. Your Uncles had taken over and the one responsible for your imprisonment. We must get you back on the throne. He murdered your father and has in turn forced your mother to marry him.

I can not go back, I said, not until I find a way to remove this mask. So that the people know I am not guilty of whatever hideous crime my uncle has accused me of.

Then I will train you in the ways of light, Bennar replied. And when you are ready, we shall reclaim the throne.

I traveled for weeks with Bennar and learned that my father was not human as I believed. Hed been an angelic being who had been sent to watch over my mother, because her destiny was something that was attached to some form of prophecy, which meant I was an Aasimar. Soon, my own body seemed to surge with incredible power.

I began to realize my mothers destiny was tied directly to the angel who had come down to watch her; I was her destiny.

I began sending messengers to secretly communicate with my mother; to let her know I was coming for my Uncle, and that she would be set free, once the Mask was removed.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Navarr
> Race: Half-Elf (Drow) male
> Alignment: CG
> Class: Hexblade 1/Lore Bard 3
> Background: Faction Agent (Harpers)
> Navarr was a slave to drow in the underdark. He has pale skin (Szarkai?) and white hair with a hint of silver. At some point he lost an eye. He had no arcane powers prior to the pact. 
> He uses a Bow to shoot his Eldritch Blasts and his Patron replaced his bad eye with a new one that allows him to manipulate the weave and to cast spells/use his cutting words ability. 
> He escaped the underdark and joined the Harpers which send him on several missions. The last one made him end up in Barovia (Curse of Strahd Adventure). 
> His only musical instrument is a mithril horn. He likes to draw and sing.
> Do you have any idea how to connect it all?


I was wondering how I would tie this together...
When I realized... Seeing that you were a Half-Elf Drow...
An idea popped into my head...
In this thread, I've written about several people's Drow characters...
So I decided to tie yours into one of them (linked in the story)...
Now naturally, it's just a cool like thing to do... You and the other person don't need to agree on this...
It's essentially a way to "tie my universe" of character submissions together...
So that in your version, she ends up being your mother...
Anyway, read on - hope you enjoy - and please leave feedback!
Keeps the thread alive and keeps the moderators happy! 
Enjoy!
===============================

Ive led an unusual life.

My mother, Sureena Pyresin  my mother  was a Drow, formerly completely faithful to the Drow goddess, Lolth, who, while pursuing slaves who had attempted to escape, fallen off a ledge, and become paralyzed. She was saved by humans who preached the word of Eilistraee who embraced beauty, song, dance, freedom and hunting. She was everything that Lolth was not. My mother, paralyzed, refused to embrace Eilistraee; and was told by the human who tended to her, that she would never walk again because of her belief not because of her bodies condition. So long as she believed in Lolth, her body would remain a prisoner to itself.

One night, desperate, tired of being tended to, and paralyzed, my mother prayed to Eilistraee who came to her in a dream and kissed her forehead and explained she was now free. My mother awoke from the dream, startled, and had not initially realized that she had sat up as she awoke from the dream.  (See Sureenas story here)

My mother learned to walk again, recovering her strength, and trained to be a great warrior. In the village, she met a human named Darnasius. He had been the one who helped her train and regain her strength once shed embraced Eilistraee. Together, not only did her strength grow because of him; but so did her love and affection for him.

Thats when I came into the world. My mother and father continued to preach the ways of Eilistraee, so I learned to appreciate beauty and the art of both song and dance. My father saw, by the age of ten that I was gifted with the ways of song and storytelling and gave me his fathers horn  a mithril horn.

When I was eighteen years old, I embarked on my own. My head was full of love and joy, song and beauty and I thought  in my nativity - that I could visit my mothers side  the Drow  and see if I could bring this light to them.

This unfortunately, led to my capture and torture as they recognized me to be my mothers son, since I bore many of her features. For weeks I was forced into manual labor with very little food. I could not believe that my mother was like these people at time. When one of the Slavers was whipping a pregnant halfling, I stepped between the whip and the target, and for that, lost my left eye.

But that was also the night that changed my life forever. As I drifted to sleep, my hand over my missing eye, a voice called out to me  spoke to me about how my heart was a beacon of light in the vile darkness  and that if I embraced the power that the voice offered  it could help me escape. When I spoke  to myself, as far as I could tell, since the voice had only been in my head  I said I could not leave without my fathers mithril horn.

A moment later, I found that my head was resting on the mithril horn rather than a pillow; and in that moment, knew I could trust this mysterious voice and accepted the offer. My body suddenly surged with power, and I used magic to escape, tumbling down the same cliffside my mother had fallen down many years before, though I did not break my back.

When I did regain consciousness however, I was completely exhausted as if I had been running for weeks without stopping. Every limb ached and burned, and I thought, like a star streaking through the sky, I had burned out all the power that had helped me escape.

As I glanced at my hands, sparks flew between my fingertips and I knew the magical power was still surging inside of me.

----------


## Great Dragon

@Tawmis

Great! Just a _little_ tweaking, and off I go!!

When I give you a N/PC idea, I try to give all the factual (mechanics) information about them as I can.

Usually I only have a Vague Idea about their personality, and no clue At All about their Backstory.

Like in this case, because of Birthright's Lore, the Bloodline that can be gotten is actually a Divine Spark - a piece of a Deity that was Killed in the Last God War. Which actually took place on the World, and not with Avatars.

So, I was thinking that with this "Bloodline" Mekmernox had - was more than a _Dragonwrought_, which is related to only one kind of Dragon. It was actually a Spark from a Lesser Dragon Deity (need a gender/name) under Tiamat that died, and thus had a 'relation' to all the Chromatic Dragons. Thus, he could be considered the Rainbow Kobold.

Now,  I didn't mention this, mostly because it was just a hint of a thought when I posted Mekmernox. And, once posted, I was more curious in what you would create and where you would go with the info given.

Mekmernox already being in cahoots with an Ancient Blue Dragon is great.

If you have any questions about any of my characters, just send me a PM and I'll respond ASAP.

Because no one is responding to any of my Posts, I'm only checking here maybe twice a week.

CommentNo offense meant, but while Emereth makes a great Villain, she's *your* BBEG OC.
As such, while I can take an Ancient Green Dragon, make it female (need a Name !!), and give her the same basic behavior, she won't be the same as _you_ would write Emereth.

All the other Ancient Dragons are just fine.

----------


## KyleG

> This was an interesting ride to take...
> Finding a reason for the Iron Mask... and the heritage ...
> And how and why the iron mask can't be removed...
> Hopefully I hit all the marks you wanted.
> Would love to hear your thoughts!
> Enjoy!
> =====================


Fantastic. I'm curious why you think he was kept alive for all those years?

----------


## Tawmis

> Great! Just a _little_ tweaking, and off I go!!


Awesome. :)



> No offense meant, but while Emereth makes a great Villain, she's *your* BBEG OC.
> As such, while I can take an Ancient Green Dragon, make it female (need a Name !!), and give her the same basic behavior, she won't be the same as _you_ would write Emereth.
> All the other Ancient Dragons are just fine.


Sir, rest assured - I do not expect anyone to use my own creations as I would. I simply inject them for others to take and run with. To me, injecting my own monsters is like when they made D&D. There's probably no two Forgotten Realms campaigns that go the same in a module. So, use Emereth as you would with no regard to how I've used her in the past. :)

I've also used the demon Bal'garius repeatedly for people - and don't expect anyone to use him the same between each other. It's all just ways to make this whole thread a "Tawmis-Verse" where things can appear to be all connected and existing in the same world, which they're not because everyone's D&D campaign is their own. :)




> Fantastic. I'm curious why you think he was kept alive for all those years?


The way I see it (it would be up to you and your DM) if you wanted to come up with a crime that your character (supposedly) committed (so that your Uncle could remove you from the throne) - but I was hinting that your Uncle framed you for your father's murder (so he could get your father out of the way, and then get you out of the way by blaming you, then take the throne for himself). As to why you were kept alive; could be because you are indeed royalty that they did not see killing you as something you deserved; but to remain alive, to "suffer the consequences" of killing your father (so they believe).

----------


## Great Dragon

> Sir, rest assured - I do not expect anyone to use my own creations as I would. I simply inject them for others to take and run with. To me, injecting my own monsters is like when they made D&D. There's probably no two Forgotten Realms campaigns that go the same in a module. So, use Emereth as you would with no regard to how I've used her in the past. :)
> 
> I've also used the demon Bal'garius repeatedly for people - and don't expect anyone to use him the same between each other. It's all just ways to make this whole thread a "Tawmis-Verse" where things can appear to be all connected and existing in the same world, which they're not because everyone's D&D campaign is their own. :)


Oh, I have no trouble using the same personality types/behaviors that you put in, as an overall guide.

I just need different Names, so that I don't seem/feel that I'm outright stealing your work.
I do give you credit in my games.

----------


## Tawmis

> Oh, I have no trouble using the same personality types/behaviors that you put in, as an overall guide.
> I just need different Names, so that I don't seem/feel that I'm outright stealing your work.
> I do give you credit in my games.


A name is just a name. :)

But if you want another name, Klore would do.

How I came up with the other names...
Kalice the Blue = Callous the Blue. I was going to do Bholt (as in Bolt) but as Blues are my favorite - I wanted a cooler sounding name.
Emereth, you know - but if you go with Klore, stands for Chlorine. (Since Green Dragons breathe poison)
Khoul the Black = Coal the Black.
Fraust the White = Frost the White
Singe the Red = Singe the Red.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello Tawmis!
> I currently play Nok, a goblin urchin living in Waterdeep, who has just had a bit of a rough day, so to say. He was being possessed by an elder aboleth, awakening his latent psionic powers, and was abducted to the Far Realm. Now we have a period of downtime, where a few years of time pass as Nok travels the Far Realm to escape the aboleth, explores his newfound powers, and eventually somehow manage to navigate away from the Far Realm through the outer planes to find some way to get back to the prime material. Maybe he encountered a githyanki raiding party and hitched a ride with them, finding more regular civilization and paying for passage back, etc?
> 
> Would you be able to apply your excellent background story writing skills to help tell the story of how Nok escapes the Aboleth and finds his way back home over the course of a few years of travel and adventures?  :)


Heh - so the entire concept of what you provided me... I couldn't help but take a slightly fun twist with this.
I gave your goblin a voice of some sarcasm in how he (she?) handles things.
You'd mentioned Urchin (but not really a class), so I strayed away from specifics (other than stealing some gold and such to survive; so almost Rogue'ish, but really Urchin).
I hope you enjoy what I did; I've love to hear your feedback!
Enjoy!
==================================================

The day started out like any other day.

Absolutely horrible.

My name is Nok and I live at the poverty level of Waterdeep. Thats not even the worse part.

Im a goblin.

Oh, dont get me wrong. I love being a goblin. But goblins in Waterdeep arent exactly welcomed by the general populace of Waterdeep. Goblins, such as myself, have a notorious reputation for thievery and destruction (and mind you, its rightly earned).

So why live in Waterdeep you ask? Why endure the cursed words, mud being kicked at me, and general harassment? Well, as it turns out  I am actually wanted by former clan. I slept with the Chiefs daughter  in the Chiefs hut  in the Chiefs bed. The night before the Chief  Chief Wukondoa  was going to hand over his daughter to the great Hobgoblin Warrior, Bookar.

So, I ran for my life and eventually ended up in Waterdeep.

Living in Waterdeep, and being so disliked, I did what I could to basically survive by remaining unseen. Most of what I did, I did at night, whether that was picking trash for food or cutting a coin purse or two from a drunken passerby from the shadows. During the day, I tended to stick to the sewers; but even that wasnt always safe, because Waterdeep was like a pumpkin left in the sun. Oh, on the outside it may look mostly bright and beautiful with a few rough patches; but below it was a fetid mess.

Thats also where I inadvertently met Gagorian, the Eye Tyrant. While living in the sewers Id heard of Gagorian  - but never seen him (I think  its a him, I am not sure if you can really tell the gender of a Beholder  or get close enough, before one tries to kill you). Gagorian had experimented upon himself to extend his life and his power with various items he had his servants acquire. He was also the very definition of the word megalomaniac who also, strangely suffered from lepidopterophobia (yes, the fear of Butterflies) and spectrophobia (the fear of his own reflection; which this one, I understand as a bad incident when he used one of his rays on an adventurer and they reflected it back with a mirror).

I, foolishly, tried to acquire some of Gagorians treasure  and he chased me down, blasting wildly  one of his blasts opened a shimmering portal in front of me. Moving too fast to stop, I flung myself through the portal.

I thought I was as good as dead.

As if it couldnt get worse; it did.

It turned out I was floating aimlessly in the Far Realm. Now, if you dont know what the Far Realm is; its essentially thousands  maybe millions?  of layers that make up a plane known for madness. The Far Realm was also known for twisting unfortunate visitors into gruesome monsters. My body drifted between white, flowing rivers that flowed and changed direction as quickly as I could take a breath.

It was there that Krunaw the Aboleth sensed me and seized my mind. I had become a servant to Krunaw, doing what she demanded of me, sometimes against my will; but her voice was always whispering in my mind (even when she wasnt having me doing anything). I learned that she had latched on to me because shed sensed Psionic powers in me.

I cant tell if it was minutes, hours, days, weeks, or even years; since keeping track of time in the Far Realm is impossible.

It was the boom of a Githyanki vessel bursting through the Far Realm that caught my attention. Apparently they were fleeing from a colony of Aboleths and using the Far Realm to short cut the distance they needed to jump. I just so happened to be in the way that one of the lines on the ship snared me and pulled me along the vessel as it burst into the Prime Material Plane launching me deep into the middle of the ocean. 

For several days, I survived on an island, no bigger than 100 feet. I lived off plants and fish.

A vessel made a stop and I managed to sneak aboard below deck. The ship docked in a bustling town and I crawled out, undetected.

Not entirely surprised that I was in Waterdeep again.

----------


## Undyne

A new character to help keep this in recent- A human fighter, born blind. My table uses the Unearthed Arcana for swapping features, so he uses the Blind Fighting fighting style, and my DM has a home-brew rule for characters born blind- Along with the downsides of being blind, you have advantage on perception based on hearing.

Race: Human
Name: Jonathan Rasade
Class: Fighter, Champion

Jonathan's story begins prior to his birth- 1 month before it. His mother, Alice, was a beautiful woman, married to a kind man named Wolfgang. But one day, her sense of vanity was her downfall- the gods cursed her to become a Gorgon (Medusa, not metal bull) and her husband was right in front of her as it happened- Her first victim, the first turned to stone, the one she had loved. She ran, going into a cave, and one month later, she gave birth to Jonathan. She tried to not look at him, but his babbling made her so happy. She looked at him, and saw his silver-grey eyes; He was blind, and thus immune to her petrifying glare. She hugs him, crying in joy with the knowledge that at least one god was on her side. A few years later, and Jonathan takes a blade from a man who had been sent to kill his mother, and learned the art of blind combat. Every now and then, he goes to his mothers cave and alerts her of his presence- 1 echoing tap of a sword on the floor if its just him, 3 if he has guests so she can put on a blindfold, and to make sure no one can trick her, he also hums a melody she taught him so she knows its him.

----------


## ThornTheDruid

AWESOME idea for a thread. I was considering doing something like it, but I don't wanna take any credit, lol. 

Could you help me with an idea I have? This is an idea for an NPC, who will be interacting with the characters heavily. 

Cauthon the Mad is his "nickname," but chefs choice for true name. He is a Human Warlock of the Fiend, who worships the Devil of overgrowth, Rosantra. ( a homebrew devil, might be a little hard to work with... sorry!)

He has been partially taken over with bark, and parasitic fungus, a "gift," from Rosantra. 

Knock yourself out.

----------


## Shako

Hello Tawmis,

first of all: awesome thread, thank you very much!

I'm getting (after pretty much 3/4 year break) finally back into the game.
I know you just did a goblin, but maybe you won't mind another one:

Haven't picked a name yet, but that hardly matters, let's go with Tuboox.
What I have:
Name: Tuboox (male)
Class: Sorcerer (Divine Soul), Hexblade
Alignment: Chaotic Good
He lost his mother early on during a raid of some adventurers, which made him want to be able to protect those he cares about (and left him with slight mother-issues and a weak spot for any martrichal figure).
While becoming an adult he took part in a raid, as goblins tend to do, but was shocked when he found out that his comrades where killing women, too! To make it worse: some have been mothers!
So he distained himself from his tribe and (somehow) found religion. We're about to start Rise of Tiamat, I only read some about the gods there and haven't made my final pick. I thought Sune, Selune or Tamara would be fitting.

----------


## OzDragon

Name: Grumgar
Race: Mountain Dwarf
Alignment: N
Class: Path of the Beast Barbarian/Open Hand Monk
Background: Outlander (Bounty hunter)

Born from the womb of a mother Killed by a werewolf.  Takes dead or alive jobs mostly and they never come back alive.

The rest I leave up to you

----------


## moonfly7

Tawmis, it's been awhile since I've asked for your help, but I have a new idea I really want to see you write.
I have an idea for a warlock named Tenkin Malbrook, his subclass and pact can be whatever you want. Here's the basis of his backstory: his parents for some reason made a contract with a fiend that promised her their first born sons hand in marriage when he turned 18, I don't know why that's up to you. Tenkin grows up knowing nothing of this contract and wants to travel and see the world. Somehow he learns of the contract(maybe his parents tell him or something) and he decides leave home now before he turns 25, when the contract goes into affect. His warlock pact features and invocations are gifts from his betrothed to try and make him feel better about her. Also last bit, she doesn't really care if he dies during his adventure because of he does, the contract ensures that he'll simply spend his afterlife with her anyways.
I trust that you'll be able to write motives for both the fiend and parents, and once again thank you!

----------


## Tawmis

> Race: Human
> Name: Jonathan Rasade
> Class: Fighter, Champion





> Could you help me with an idea I have? This is an idea for an NPC, who will be interacting with the characters heavily. 
> Cauthon the Mad is his "nickname," but chefs choice for true name. He is a Human Warlock of the Fiend, who worships the Devil of overgrowth, Rosantra. ( a homebrew devil, might be a little hard to work with... sorry!)





> Name: Tuboox (male)
> Class: Sorcerer (Divine Soul), Hexblade
> Alignment: Chaotic Good





> Name: Grumgar
> Race: Mountain Dwarf
> Alignment: N
> Class: Path of the Beast Barbarian/Open Hand Monk
> Background: Outlander (Bounty hunter)





> I have an idea for a warlock named Tenkin Malbrook, his subclass and pact can be whatever you want.


Consider all of these added to the list to do! Wow! Forum's back and there's some stuff for me to write! This is glorious!

----------


## Barebarian

NICE forum's back!

I've been playing Lily pretty much since you wrote her up (Ty!) but my group's been on hiatus for a bit and my DM recommended I get some more characters written up in case Senshi maaaaaybe shows up sometime soon.
She's really enjoyed playing Furea and Kosai so I wanted to flesh out their background and Lily's with a whole bunch of other harem girls at once, and then I found this picture and I got a whole lot of ideas at once!

*Spoiler*
Show

  


SO going from left to right here's what I've got:

1 and 2 Entered Senshi's harem under the cover of being gifts from his grateful peasants, but in reality are tribute from the ninja clan that serves his family. Under the pretense of being a pair of flighty, ditsy, argumentative bimbos, usually scantily and brightly clad, they've successfully broken the cover of no less than four assassins disguised as concubines, killed ninja trying to kill Senshi in his sleep and several times prevented many of his children from being kidnapped. They were friends with Lily before she ran away, but I doubt they were close because I think she'd have fallen for the ditz act and gotten more than a little tired of them arguing over which one's prettier.
The one on the left has 7 levels of rogue and three of monk, she's the Thief archetype (for climbing and jumping on rooftops) and an Open Hand monk  (for scattering fools!) with her Expertise in Stealth, Deception, Acrobatics and Athletics.
Number 2 there has 6 levels of Glamour Bard, 1 of Rogue (expertise in Deception and Performance) and 3 of Shadow Monk.
I'm thinking that Senshi would usually only take one of these two to bed at a time under the excuse of them being bad at sharing but it really being so he's got one bodyguard as close as possible to protect the girls with him if he doesn't wake up in time to do so while the other one patrols and keeps watch.
Also 1 is 26 and 2 is 27, they both joined at about 18 (like Lily!) and they've both got about three to five kids who they're looking forward to teaching their sneaky ways. I haven't decided on either of their out of character personalities though.
Number 3 is an EXTREMELY tough girl who used to be one of the harem guards (can't have male guards for obvious reasons) who had a serious case of hero worship for Senshi (I'm not sure why? Maybe her dad fought alongside him? Idk you decide!) and for whatever reason ended up one of his girls. She's got 8 levels of Champion Fighter, 1 of Rogue  (Athletics and Acrobatics Expertise) and 1 of Monk. Also she's 24.
Number 4 there is 30 years old and has 8 levels of druid, one of rogue and one of monk. I've got NO IDEAS for her yet besides the fact that she spends a lot of time in the form of a black cat (OOH! Maybe Lily used to talk to her in cat form because she didn't know she was a person??).
5 is a diviner and midwife, I'm not sure what else! I think she's 35-40 and one of Senshi's first concubines. MAYBE Lily used to talk to her about what it was like to have kids CAUSE SHE WANTS TO HAVE KIDS that fits I'm a genius.
6 was an assassin who fell in love with Senshi and now she's in hiding in the harem. She helps out 1 and 2 but I'm not sure if they trust her or not. 20 years old.
7 is a priestess of fertility (life cleric, at least level 5-10) lover not a fighter, has like 10 kids, at least 4 of whom are sets of twins, maybe she has triplets? She's 24.
8 is a gift, the daughter of a Lady who's been trying to woo Senshi for some time now. I'd say she's got 1 level of Rogue (persuasion + Athletics expertise) 2 levels of fighter and 5 of open hand monk. She's 19 so maybe she was friends with Lily cause of their similar ages?
9 is the assistant and student of number 11, she's a level 7 conjurer who specializes in Galder's tower, she's 20.
10 is the queen of a gang of bandits Senshi captured, she offered herself in exchange for the freedom of her gang. Senshi accepted and even hired her gang so they could earn an honest living. She's 32 and has 10 levels of Brute Fighter.
11 is a level 12 Conjurer who fell in love with Senshi and made a new wing on his harem with repeated castings of Galder's tower. She's 24.

That's all I've got! I'll be grateful for anything you write!

----------


## Tawmis

> A new character to help keep this in recent- A human fighter, born blind. My table uses the Unearthed Arcana for swapping features, so he uses the Blind Fighting fighting style, and my DM has a home-brew rule for characters born blind- Along with the downsides of being blind, you have advantage on perception based on hearing.
> Race: Human
> Name: Jonathan Rasade
> Class: Fighter, Champion
> Jonathan's story begins prior to his birth- 1 month before it. His mother, Alice, was a beautiful woman, married to a kind man named Wolfgang. But one day, her sense of vanity was her downfall- the gods cursed her to become a Gorgon (Medusa, not metal bull) and her husband was right in front of her as it happened- Her first victim, the first turned to stone, the one she had loved. She ran, going into a cave, and one month later, she gave birth to Jonathan. She tried to not look at him, but his babbling made her so happy. She looked at him, and saw his silver-grey eyes; He was blind, and thus immune to her petrifying glare. She hugs him, crying in joy with the knowledge that at least one god was on her side. A few years later, and Jonathan takes a blade from a man who had been sent to kill his mother, and learned the art of blind combat. Every now and then, he goes to his mothers cave and alerts her of his presence- 1 echoing tap of a sword on the floor if its just him, 3 if he has guests so she can put on a blindfold, and to make sure no one can trick her, he also hums a melody she taught him so she knows its him.


I really did a deep dive of your mother - because I feel like that's everything that drives your character.
From protecting her - to the "mission" I give your character for a reason to be traveling.
This was a lot of fun to write (clearly, as it ventured into 3 pages in length!)
Hope you enjoy it - would love to hear feedback! (Helps me, and helps keep this thread alive!)
Enjoy!
================

Everyone knew the name Avaleena Starway; the story had been that shed been touched by the gods themselves. Her fiery red locks of hair seemed to capture the rays of the sun and draped well past her knees; her green eyes were like the blooming pastures of the grasslands; her skin was soft to the touch, like the most expensive silk, and she seemed to move with the grace of a cat, with hips that seemed to move like a slithering snake. Some even suggested that she might be the personification of Sune, the goddess of beauty and love, herself.

Despite this, Avaleena was humble and married a young farmer by the name of Korien Rasade. Korien was a simple man who loved Avaleena because she frequently told him that he was much better than the simple person he believed himself to be. Koiren could never understand how Avaleena, who could have married anyone; including some of the richest men in the neighboring lands, had chosen him.

They lived happily for a year; until one day, a band of brigands made their way to the town and caused disturbances and trouble throughout the town. One of them had seen Avaleena and taken an interest in her. Koiren stepped into the tavern just as he saw the brigand handling her. With all that Avaleena had said to him in the past year; Koiren felt confident he could handle a single brigand. He turned and locked the door to the tavern, which shocked others in the tavern whod always known Koiren to be quiet and reclusive. Koiren reached for the sword on the wall and pointed at the brigand, You will unhand my wife and leave this place; alive or dead, the choice is yours.

The brigand named, Gorgus Bloodbane, stood and laughed. He was a large fellow, with as many cuts and scars on his skin so that it looked like an old parchment of a well-traveled city. 

Still, Koiren did not back down, despite the screams and protests of Avaleena.

Despite Koirens courage, that battle was over, before it began, with Gorgus blocking the clumpy thrust, and impaling Koiren to the wall  to the gasps and horrors of those who watched. It was Avaleena who took Gorgus dagger from his own belt and plunged it into the brigands back who howled in fury and pain and back handed her. He grabbed her by her fiery red hair and threatened to slit her throat, but thought it would be better that she go on living, knowing that her husband died in front of her eyes; and with that, Gorgus left.

The town buried Koiren as a hero, and Avaleena soon learned she was pregnant with his child. Despite her ever growing belly, the people of the town still catered to her every need; some who perhaps felt sorry that she had lost Koiren, others who had hoped to gain favor with her, and win her hand; and others still, who continued to believe she was a representation of Sune. The compliments were never ending when it came to speaking to Avaleena.

Knowing that she would soon be giving birth to a child, she accepted the hand of a local baron who would be able to provide for her financially. She did this so that her child could have the best life ahead of them, without having to work a farm or worry where their next meal might come from. The baron  a human by the name of Baron Marcus Castlemaine  promised that the unborn child would be treated and considered as family.

For eight months, Avaleena was dotted on by Baron Marcus Castlemaine and his servants. He ensured her every need was met, and that a servant was at her side, every moment of her life. Avaleenas servants continued the influx of compliments, some of the male assistances, fighting to be the one to help her; some working well beyond what one would consider healthy. 

Even one month before she was going to give birth, Avaleena still looked incredibly beautiful; perhaps even more so now than ever; as her skin seemed to radiate that motherly glow. And perhaps it was the gods  perhaps a jealous woman  but on the night of the full moon, Avaleenas life changed forever.

She awoke one day and peered over at Baron Marcus Castlemaine  and to her surprise, he had let out a scream  before his flesh turned to stone. His guards rushed in to see what was going on  and even they too  turned to stone. Avaleena soon discovered, anyone who could see into her eyes, had their flesh turned to stone. Shed been cursed!

She, though still pregnant, quickly hid her eyes, and fled to a nearby cave, where she lived on whatever she could find for food, before delivering her own child into the world. Fearful that she would turn her own child to stone, she did not look at him; even as he cried for his mother. Days went by and she knew not what to do, and finally realized, that turning him to stone would end his misery; for there was no way for her to bring him to someone to tend to him. She would not risk entering the town and turning anyone else to stone.

She took a deep breath, and picked up her weak child, and to her surprise, the infants giggles continued. She looked closely and saw  perhaps a blessing or a curse  that her son was blind. The mark of the silvery white eyes! She pressed him close to her body, fed him from the milk of her breast and hunted for him, killing animals to feed him.

The boy, for which she named Jonathan, learned to grow up with his blindness. Where he could not see, he could hear and taste things better than those gifted with sight. And those senses would come into play; after all, despite it being sixteen years since shed fled  the world had not forgotten and had placed a bounty on Avaleenas head  for the murder of Baron Marcus Castlemaine.

One such bounty hunter had finally picked up the pieces, heard the rumors of the woman in the caves and decided to come calling. Jonathon knew of his mothers story; she  in a weeping tale  explained the tragedy of Jonathans father and the curse that had befallen his mother. And Jonathon vowed to find out who had cursed her  whether mortal or deity  and find a way for the curse to be undone.

But first, the bounty hunter.

Jonathan used his ability to know the caves inside and out, using the darkness to lure the bounty hunter away from his mother; using his sense of hearing to always know where the bounty hunter was. He had made a trap that  once triggered  would release a boulder crushing the opponent. Jonathan effortlessly led the Bounty Hunter here, triggering the trap  and killing the man who had come collect his mothers head. Jonathan then felt around until he found the mans body and took from him what he could (the armor had been crushed, but the sword had been tossed aside as the boulder came for the man). Jonathan trained to use the sword for a year, before he told his mother his plan  to find a way to break the curse.

But before he did that  there was one more thing he had to do.

In an old town, miles away, Jonathan opened a door. Using the tip of the sword, to tap on the ground, to guide him as he walked, his sightless eyes looked around the room. Gorgus Bloodbane, he smiled, though he could not see his opponent. An older, weathered man, stood, still towering, still intimidating  if one could see him.

Do I know you, boy?

Me? Jonathan shook his head. No. But you knew my father.

Oh? Whats his name? the large man named Gorgus eyed Jonathan.

Koiren, Jonathan replied, Koiren Rasade.

Doesnt ring a bell, the man shrugged.

You murdered him, Jonathan said, as he lifted his sword. And Ive come to kill you.

You? A blind boy? Gorgus laughed and waved the boy away. Dont be foolish. I am giving you one chance to walk away.

I thank you and decline your offer to walk away, Jonathan smiled. Tonight, I send your soul to the planes of hell to burn forever. You started the curse  and so I must kill you.

I dont know what curse you speak of, Gorgus drew his massive blade, but Ive had enough of you. He lunged forward, but Jonathan could hear the whistling of the sword and easily stepped to the side and with one quick slice brought his blade down, slitting Gorgus throat. He collapsed to the ground grasping his neck as blood exploded between his fingers.

Jonathan kneeled down, next to the sound he could hear the gurgling, and waited until it stopped. He cut the purse off of Gorgus belt and threw it in the direction he could hear the labored breathing of those who had just witnessed this. Take his gold to pay for the clean up. Good day to you all, and with that, Jonathan sheathed his sword and walked out the door.

----------


## Svantis

I absolutely love what you're doing here because I like creating new characters but I'm not as good at writing them a proper backstory

The one i'd love a backstory for is a high elf noble who's 1 level arcana cleric followed by divination wizard
My idea is that he's always been decently proficient with magic and is given power by a god and a mission that he needs to do sometime in the future after improving upon his powers. He's too arrogant to receive powers from a god or anyone for that matter however and decides to become a divination wizard instead, still training to complete the mission that he knows he someday must complete.

Thanks in advance for doing this, i hope you around to doing my character.

----------


## Tawmis

> NICE forum's back!
> I've been playing Lily pretty much since you wrote her up (Ty!) but my group's been on hiatus for a bit and my DM recommended I get some more characters written up in case Senshi maaaaaybe shows up sometime soon.
> She's really enjoyed playing Furea and Kosai so I wanted to flesh out their background and Lily's with a whole bunch of other harem girls at once, and then I found this picture and I got a whole lot of ideas at once!
> 1 and 2 Entered Senshi's harem.......
> That's all I've got! I'll be grateful for anything you write!


Added; but I will probably do others before yours (even if they come after), especially first time requestors since your primary one is done and this will be fluff.

For example, I would do this one before yours:



> I absolutely love what you're doing here because I like creating new characters but I'm not as good at writing them a proper backstory
> 
> The one i'd love a backstory for is a high elf noble who's 1 level arcana cleric followed by divination wizard
> My idea is that he's always been decently proficient with magic and is given power by a god and a mission that he needs to do sometime in the future after improving upon his powers. He's too arrogant to receive powers from a god or anyone for that matter however and decides to become a divination wizard instead, still training to complete the mission that he knows he someday must complete.
> 
> Thanks in advance for doing this, i hope you around to doing my character.


Consider this added. :)

----------


## Mr Fabulous

*Name:* Zax
*Race:* Goblin
*Class:* Warlock (Fiend Patron)

*Short Background*: Zax never knew his parents. His entire tribe were slaughtered by a band of adventurers when he was a baby. The adventurers spared him, not being able to bring themselves to kill a child. Seeing he had nobody left to take care of him they took him in and raised him. The party named him Zax and told him that they had found him abandoned in the woods.

9 years later, while the party were camping outside the ruins of a diabolical temple, a mysterious entity revealed herself to the goblin and showed him a traumatic vision of what really happened to his family. Zax was enraged. The visitor comforted him and nudged him to take revenge. He did not need much convincing. Zax killed the cleric in his sleep, though the commotion woke the rest of the party and Zax escaped into the night.

Alone now, the visitor, revealing herself to be the archdevil Azzometh, talked Zax into making a pact with her so he could take care of himself without the protection of his former foster family. All Zax had to do were favours for the fiend here and there when asked. Zax, eager to repay his new friend and the only being to ever tell him the truth, happily agreed. Azzometh's first request was to find and aid a group of adventurers who were working to defeat the ancient dragon Lowen.

*Party Makeup:* Duhvon Frostbeard - Dwarf Abjuration Wizard. Taught Zax how to read, write and a bit of arcane lore.Mialee Galanodel - Elf Sword and Board Fighter. Was the most distant of the four.
Isabella Greycastle - Human Thief. Taught Zax how to effectively lie, hide and pick locks.
Corrin Tosscobble - Halfling Trickery Cleric of Lither, the god of Water, Knowledge and Trickery. Happy go lucky. Killed by Zax in his fury.

----------


## Maxiboy

Hey Tawmis!

I saw your posts in my thread since last night (thanks for the feedback by the way!) and your signature reminded me of this thread, which was one of the first ones I read through when I first joined the forums back-when. I'm glad to hear that you're still writing new backstories - it seems like there's a lot more requests now that the forums are back up from maintenance, and I was wondering if you'd like to take a shot at one of my first characters when you get the chance.
Sadly, the campaign that I played as him in was cut short only a few levels in. I had a backstory but it was quite rushed since I was new to the game, but I think it'd be nice to build upon it since I'd like to pick him back up for a future campaign to continue his legacy.  :Small Smile: 

Name: Maxi
Gender: Male
Race: Foxfolk (Homebrew, similar to tabaxi feature-wise)
Alignment: Neutral Good
Class: Cleric (Light Domain)
Background: Outlander

Maxi was always on his own, growing up without knowing any other foxfolk or at least people who treated him with respect for it. He lives by himself out in the wild in his own shabby cabin, spending his days away from any sort of civilization and wishing to find friends who will accept his company. This has lead him to seek religion to get his mind off it and think more positively. Though, with his new-found powers as a cleric, he only further dreams of becoming some sort of hero, both to prove he's worth something and get some attention for once. He occasionally ventures out of his comfort zone in hopes of finding a quest to take his first step towards that dream... 
*Spoiler*
Show



While usually anxious and naive, he likes to be creative when it comes to art and problem-solving. When I first drew the reference of him above, I accidentally gave him a hammer instead of a mace... so the joke became Lathander transformed his regular, boring mace into the much cooler, shiny hammer that Maxi would draw in his doodles, in an attempt to motivate him to get out more and become a true adventurer.

This is roughly what I had for my first go playing him, I'd love to hear what you'd add or change.
Thanks again.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Tawmis

> *Name:* Zax
> *Race:* Goblin
> *Class:* Warlock (Fiend Patron)


and




> Name: Maxi
> Gender: Male
> Race: Foxfolk (Homebrew, similar to tabaxi feature-wise)
> Alignment: Neutral Good
> Class: Cleric (Light Domain)
> Background: Outlander


Consider these added to the list!

----------


## Jaryn

Long time no post in your thread! It's time for a new campaign though, which means a fresh shiny character. If you wouldn't mind, I'd love your take on this! He's going to be a wizard, but his first level is going to be in cleric.

Name: Kelwyn Blackthorn
Race: Human
Class: Cleric (knowledge)
Background: Cloistered scholar
Alignment: Neutral good
Age: 21
Str 9  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 16  Wis 13  Cha 10
Skills: Perception, religion, insight, history (expertise), arcana (expertise), athletics, investigation
Feat: Resilient (Con)

Kelwyn is a trainee librarian, and has been apprenticed to a wizard along with a few other students. An excellent scholar, he has mastered a few spells despite not having a spellbook, although some of his magic is a bit different from that of his peers. Pleasant enough, although occasionally a little shy, he enjoys games and sports unlike many of his friends! 

Some of the senior librarians feel he might benefit from time away from the library so they have set him the challenge of going out into the world and finding the tools of the trade for a wizard. He's rather excited about the prospect and, equipped with his trusty crossbow and some scale mail, is looking forward to his first real adventures.

----------


## Tawmis

> Long time no post in your thread! It's time for a new campaign though, which means a fresh shiny character. If you wouldn't mind, I'd love your take on this! He's going to be a wizard, but his first level is going to be in cleric.
> Name: Kelwyn Blackthorn
> Race: Human
> Class: Cleric (knowledge)
> Background: Cloistered scholar
> Alignment: Neutral good


Added! And *thank you for the paypal donation! You rock my socks!*

----------


## Tawmis

> AWESOME idea for a thread. I was considering doing something like it, but I don't wanna take any credit, lol. Could you help me with an idea I have? This is an idea for an NPC, who will be interacting with the characters heavily. 
> 
> Cauthon the Mad is his "nickname," but chefs choice for true name. He is a Human Warlock of the Fiend, who worships the Devil of overgrowth, Rosantra. (A homebrew devil, might be a little hard to work with... sorry!) He has been partially taken over with bark, and parasitic fungus, a "gift," from Rosantra. 
> Knock yourself out.


I wasn't sure of your Devil's gender (I didn't want to assume the Spanish in me, because their name ends with an "a" that it might be female) - so, I left it as male. So you may need to swap the gender.
I wasn't sure what the "parasitic gift" was; so I left that open also in the story.
I wanted to show a guy whose not had a very good life; and wanted to write how a crazy person might write... so fractured... yet somehow structured at the same time... so I use a mirror reference to tell the story. I also didn't specify his name, but was figuring Cauthon was his real name... he just earned "the mad" part of his title, because of his broken mind.

Would love to hear feedback!
Enjoy!
==========================================

Madness Reigns.

I barely remember my life before just a few days ago.

Peering into my past is like looking at a shattered mirror on the floor, with thousands of tiny fragments of myself staring back at me. I recognize who I am; but I cant piece it all back together. Not without cutting myself.

Theres a piece here  a large fragment  of me, as a child. I remember. Life was not always easy. My mother was never truly around and my father was a drunkard. I vaguely remember my mother being with many other men and my father simply being drunk and passed out somewhere on the farm.

Theres another piece here  one, far more recent  of me on a caravan that had been moving along nicely through a dense forest when out of nowhere brigands attacked. Neither my father or mother are there; another piece of the broken mirror, and I see my father  hes dead. Drank himself to oblivion and never woke up one day. And my mother, shes on this other fragmented piece; once my father died, she left me to the house and began enjoying the company of all the other men passing through our small town. Thats when I ran away, became friends with strangers looking for a better life. Thats how I came to be on that caravan. They were a cult who learned to make pacts with demons and devils to earn their magic and survive; and they had just begun to educate me in those arts when everything was about to change for me, yet again

The brigands  they were slaughtering everyone. Men. Women. Children. Some women they were dragging away into the bushes and I could hear their screams  even as I ran  ran for my life. The forest slapped me, branches lashing at my flesh, as if trying to stop me  to tell me to turn around and help  but what could I do? Id die just like the others!

And as if the world knew that  the forest suddenly stopped and there was a clearing  but I saw that only for a moment as I plunged into a large, gaping hole, falling endlessly, it felt, slamming against jagged rocks.

Was this the world telling me I wasnt worth being there; so it swallowed me.

Perhaps its the fall that shattered my mind the way it would have shattered a mirror.

But there in the darkness I learned to live; deep in the Underdark.

I turned to what I had learned on the caravan about demons and devils and calling upon them to survive; one such devil named Rosantra answered my call. The Devil of Overgrowth was quite at home in the Underdark.

Surviving in the Underdark was perilous; the devil told me. He blessed my skin by encasing it in barkskin. This allowed me to survive longer than I would have ever before. He also bestowed upon me a parasitic fungus; telling me it was a gift but I know not what it does.

These days, from time to time, I crawl my way out of the hole I fell in, to visit the world

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello Tawmis,
> first of all: awesome thread, thank you very much!
> I'm getting (after pretty much 3/4 year break) finally back into the game.
> I know you just did a goblin, but maybe you won't mind another one:
> Haven't picked a name yet, but that hardly matters, let's go with Tuboox.
> What I have:
> Name: Tuboox (male)
> Class: Sorcerer (Divine Soul), Hexblade
> Alignment: Chaotic Good
> ...


So since I had a few pending requests - and I saw another goblin request besides yours...
I will be tying your origin into theirs in a way (keep an eye out for Zax's character story when I get to it... if I stick to what I have in my head)
I had fun writing this goblin; and showing the contrast of good and evil, even among a race known to be evil...
And adventurers just killing whatever is in their path..
Would love to hear feedback!
Enjoy!
============================

As a part of the Hektaun Clan (which, in Common loosely translates to The Charging Warrior) of goblins, I was always different than the others. 

It was a tragic night when a small band of adventurers, seeking shelter from the rain, entered our cave to hunker down and wait out the raging storm. One of them  a dwarf  had taken notice to the passage we used further back. Familiar with the stonework, the dwarf found the secret passage that we had hidden. The other adventurers, curious as to why there was a hidden package, snuffed their campfire and moved deeper into the cave. This led them further back still, directly to Augundor (The Stone Fortress)  our home. Recognizing us as goblins, the adventurers quickly launched an attacking, killing the goblins before them  one of them  I can still hear her scream when she was struck by an arrow  was my mother.

Only a few of us had managed to escape, fleeing our home.

Boontah, our Shamanistic leader, who had made pacts with demons to gain his powers, and led the escape demanded that we get revenge. We gathered what weapons we could and launched an attack on a small farming town, mainly composed of humans not far from Augundor.

We must kill the humans, Boontah hissed as we slowly approached in the cover of night. They will keep sending more. They will keep encroaching on the lands until their infection has spread from the top lands to the mountains!

In the heat of the moment, with his eyes ablaze due to his sorcerous origins, it was easy to get caught up in the moment; and realize that it had not just been a human who attacked the village; but thered been an elf, a dwarf and even a halfling. 

But Boontah, who nominated himself as the new War Chief, since Gouktah died in the initial attack, seemed to be a natural leader; and with the power of a demon behind him, surly we would never fail.

And I admit - initially, with my mothers death cry still piercing my heart, I agreed with Boontah; but as the attacks commenced, my own people were attacking women; some of whom were holding their daughters and sons, so that they took the killing blow rather than their children. 

I grabbed Boontah by the shoulder, We have to stop! 

Boontah turned, his eyes, fiery red with rage, No, Tuboox! Weve only begun! We will purge the lands of all who stand before us! And that includes our own kin! So step down or burn by my hands!

I looked around and my entire clan seemed to also possess the same fiery look in their eyes as if Boontah was somehow manipulating them all; but why was I not like them? Why did I not have the fiery eyes? Why did I feel different?

I ran to a human woman I saw stabbed, and placed my hand on her, Please hang on; your children need you, and thats when it happened; the glow on my hands as I watched the wounds mend.

The woman  ugly by goblins standards  but probably beautiful by human standards, was a tall female; her red hair, like lava over erupting from her head, pouring down her milky, white body, with eyes so green  it reminded me of the color of a good, healthy, goblin.

All are my children, she smiled, as she placed her hand on my forehead. All who believe in seeing beyond the skin, the flesh, and seeing where the truth of beauty resides.

The battle around me suddenly seemed to move in slow motion.

Who are you? I asked, as if nothing else matter.

You know who I am, she replied. I have been with you since you were born. I sensed you would be different. This is how you are protected from the demon who surges in your War Chiefs blood. You must forge your own path  make a difference. A great darkness approaches and I need you to try and be the light that fends it away.

Suddenly, it all went dark  and I stood in the center of a decimated town. Many dead lay around me; both human and goblin  but there was no sign of Boontah.

I suspected I would see him again

----------


## Undyne

When you had him fight Gorgus, my first thought: "Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Grumgar
> Race: Mountain Dwarf
> Alignment: N
> Class: Path of the Beast Barbarian/Open Hand Monk
> Background: Outlander (Bounty hunter)
> Born from the womb of a mother Killed by a werewolf.  Takes dead or alive jobs mostly and they never come back alive.
> The rest I leave up to you


I had some fun with trying to explain why a Werewolf would have killed a Mountain Dwarf female...
And realized, this was a chance to tie in a Dwarf's origin...
Into a recently written Goblin origin...
And make these two connected in a very strange way...
So hope you enjoy what I did (the connected origins do not need to be connected, obviously, it's more of a "Tawmis-Verse" connected thing)...
I would love to hear your feedback!
Enjoy!
==================================================  =====

War was just a part of living in the Great Grey Halls, the name that described the dwarven home of Duringar (Home of Eternal Stone).

The Grey Hall Mountain Dwarves, deep in their mountain home, shared their space with the Hektaun goblin clan. While the center Duringar  the center of the massive dwarven city  was aware of the endless war with the goblins, they were generally not impacted, due to the massive Dwarven army that surrounded the entire city and kept its interior safe.

One of the members of the great army was Greybeard Banestone, a well-respected soldier. His beautiful wife was well known for her ability to smith and forge weapons, shields and armor to support her husband and the army he so proudly served, and her name was Bella Banestone. 

Greybeard had been sitting at large, wooden table, sitting across from his wife; a rare chance that both were somehow not pulled away from one another. Shed been slowing down considerably, after learning she was pregnant, allowing her to spend more time on the days and nights that her husband was out of the rotation, defending the great wall that surrounded Duringar. 

How has it been? she asked as she poured a cup of tea.

The goblins have become more violent, Greybeard said as he took the cup and warmed his hands. More persistent in their attacks. Ive seen their Shaman he looks as if hes changed. More  crazed than hes been in the past. The War Chief, Gouktah seems to bend to their shamans demands. Despite all of my problems with the goblins which we war with, I at least knew Gouktah was more honorable, at least for a goblin. Hed never murder women and children the shaman that stands at his side now does not seem to have that same moral compass.

The goblin shaman was a deep goblin by the name of Boontah who had begun delving into the dark arts of necromancy and demonology after finding an old wizards tome and unlocking the magic that allowed him to communicate with a demon. The demon whom Boontah had made a pact with allowed him to summon large dire worgs to his side and assist in the assault on Duringar.

Unbeknownst to Boontah, his latest spell to summon Dire Worgs to his side had brought an unintentional addition. Nor Fenvell, a human who had been infected with lycanthropy and hiding in the mountainous caves for shelter had changed into his wolf form; bound by the full moon that commanded him. Somehow, whether because of his canine nature or the working of the demon who sensed the great evil in the caves; ensnared Nor Fenvell to the goblins shaman side. Boontah saw this as an omen  and launched the next wave.

Life for those in Duringar were about to have their lives drastically changed.

Magically enhanced Dire Wolves, led by the werewolf Nor Fenvell, broke through the wall of guards, cutting them down, ripping out throats and leaving a blood trail as they continued their onslaught, with the goblins equipped with swords and spears following close behind.

Hearing the screams, Greybeard grabbed his axe and ran out the door and was greeted by the sight of goblins and dire wolves within Duringars walls for the first time since documented history. He turned to his wife, Stay here. Lock the doors. Get your axe. Do not come outside. Do not open the door.

With that he slammed the door shut and ran out to defend Duringar. Hed left without his armor, Bella noticed with dread; but this was what Greybeard would have done. He was not forgetful  he saw his people in danger and reacted immediately.

The screams drew closer and Bella began throwing on Greybeards armor and gripped her axe. The door burst down and to her surprise, it was not a goblin that stood in the doorway  but a beast that appeared to be a mix between wolf and man. She swung her axe and cut deep into it, but the beast bounced on her, throwing off her balance, and proceeded to begin ripping out her throat, before leaping off and moving on to continue the onslaught.

Bella lay there, bleeding to death, her sole concern was her child she felt in her womb. She struggled to stand but had lost too much blood. The world spun beneath her feet. She heard a voice next to her whisper, Just breathe.

She looked up and saw itd been her neighbor, Jolla Stormsword. Shed been drenched in blood. My baby, Bella whispered.

Were going to get you through this, Jolla whispered. Jolla had been a mid-wife and experienced; she knew already that Bella would not survive this night, but that she might be able to save the child.

The child that Jolla would go on to name Grumgar was born into the world with the sound of an infant crying; and when Jolla looked down at Bella, shed already left the world.

The goblins and dire wolves had been driven back, finally  but the city of Duringar was in ruins. Hundreds were left dead or dying. Jolla, in the years that followed, noticed the Grumgar had an unusual savage side to him. She suspected that due to his mother and father being killed had done something to him. Jollas husband, Fhar Stormsword had died in the onslaught, so Jolla gained help from the community to help with Grumgar. One of the dwarves, Len Firesky, had traveled the world and become what was known as a Monk. He learned inner peace and how to center his soul and spirit, and thus channel the magical energies generated natural by his body. He took on trying to take care of Grumgar when Jolla could not to try and tame the savage side.

But Grumgar never felt like he belonged; he had always felt different so at a young age, he left Duringar to find his own path  and for years he lived in the wild, learning to make a living by becoming a bounty hunter. Something in him had made him a good tracker, and his dwarven bloodline gave him the fortitude to chase anyone down, no matter how tired he might become.

But on nights  mostly when the moon was full, and he felt an unusual energy pulling at his soul  he remembered the teaches of Len Firesky  and finding a way to find his center without losing himself in the savage beast he could feel himself becoming.

----------


## Goldlizard

Name: Aumu
Race: Chakara ( https://dm-clockwork-dragon.tumblr.c...temples-of-the )
Alignment: NG
Class: Life cleric (Path of Light)
Known: He comes from the mind of a Githzerai mok on limbo, teleported into the normal world by a twist of fate. He favors the Orange Sacral lotus, followed by the Heart and Third-eye lotus. He is friendly and peaceful, believing in the goodness of people. He does keep a good damaging spell for those who are better off dead than evil, and is blindly faithful in his friends. His biggest fear is the seventh Lotus

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Aumu
> Race: Chakara ( https://dm-clockwork-dragon.tumblr.c...temples-of-the )
> Alignment: NG
> Class: Life cleric (Path of Light)
> Known: He comes from the mind of a Githzerai mok on limbo, teleported into the normal world by a twist of fate. He favors the Orange Sacral lotus, followed by the Heart and Third-eye lotus. He is friendly and peaceful, believing in the goodness of people. He does keep a good damaging spell for those who are better off dead than evil, and is blindly faithful in his friends. His biggest fear is the seventh Lotus


Consider this added to the list! Almost caught up!

----------


## Tawmis

> Tawmis, it's been awhile since I've asked for your help, but I have a new idea I really want to see you write.
> I have an idea for a warlock named Tenkin Malbrook, his subclass and pact can be whatever you want. Here's the basis of his backstory: his parents for some reason made a contract with a fiend that promised her their first-born sons hand in marriage when he turned 18, I don't know why that's up to you. Tenkin grows up knowing nothing of this contract and wants to travel and see the world. Somehow, he learns of the contract (maybe his parents tell him or something) and he decides leave home now before he turns 25, when the contract goes into effect. His warlock pact features and invocations are gifts from his betrothed to try and make him feel better about her. Also, last bit, she doesn't really care if he dies during his adventure because of he does, the contract ensures that he'll simply spend his afterlife with her anyways.
> I trust that you'll be able to write motives for both the fiend and parents, and once again thank you!


This turned out longer than I anticipated! But stayed under my hour writing time rule!
I really got into the plight of the parents as to why they'd make such a deal...
And giving the demon in question - a reason/need for being wed...
I enjoyed writing this!
Would love any feedback you have (if you liked it, hated it, whatever the case may be!)
Replies help keep this thread bumped and alive! ALIVE!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ======

The Malbrook name had been one that had always been well respected in the small farming town of Greenhavens Edge. They were a young farming couple who worked hard and had been the main source of the towns food  for the people, as well as for the businesses such as the local tavern and stores. Tourar and Kreena Malbrook had been a humble couple; despite how much the small town loved and celebrated and appreciated them.

However, an unusually harsh winter storm that lasted nearly four months had relentlessly remained and destroyed their farmland. What had not been damaged by the freezing weather had been destroyed by the flooding melting ice that drowned all their remaining crops.

The people had turned to the Malbrook family; and though they had all endured what they called The White Burn, there had always been the expectation that the Malbrook family would somehow provide. They had, after all, provided through some of the most incredible rainstorms; but this  this had been much more different, far more destructive and relentless. 

An older female, passing through the town, found that there was little for food and resources when she stopped at the local tavern, seeking shelter from the brisk, chill wind that still lingered. The inn keeper, a human, aged and grey, with a spotted red beard explained that the Malbrook family had a harsh winter and now the entire town was suffering. Even a simple piece of fruit was fetching an outrageous price because there was so little resources for food.

Unfortunately, the apple will cost you six gold, Yourk said, itching his fiery beard. I wish it could be less. But we dont have much food left here.

The woman reached into her pouch and slid six gold coins across the table.

The winter storm had damaged and flooded major roads; making traveling to smaller villages even more difficult as there was little done to maintain those roads, Yourk explained, so it was a matter of time, before even the trade merchants did not visit the small farming town. Kreena and Tourar were the ones who used to be the main folks who provided food for us.

And they live in this town? the mysterious woman asked as she bit into the apple. She pretended to not notice that the others in the small inn were staring at her, as she bit into what sounded to be the most luscious apple in all the world.

They do, Yourk replied, gesturing to the south, six houses down from here.

The mysterious woman took one final bite of the apple and set it down, before pulling her robes about her and opened the door; a cool, chilling breeze filling the inside of the small tavern.

When Yourk looked over at the apple shed left on the counter, much to his surprise, it appeared as if were rotten.


Kreena Malbrook was alarmed when a knock had come to her door. She stood and looked across at her husband, Tourar who was startled from his nap. Kreena quickly made her way across the living room and to the front door, hoping it was one of the many merchants whom shed formed a rapport with. As the large wooden door creaked open she was surprised to see a beautiful blond woman, golden curls poking out from beneath the cowls of her hood.

Kreena sighed softly. If you come seeking food, most of our stock has been sold to Yourk for his inn. What little we have is for my husband and I.

I am here to help you, the woman replied. 

Help us? How? Kreena asked, moving to the side to let the woman in.

The woman removed her cloak and revealed a young, attractive woman, so much so that even Tourar caught his own breath.

The woman reached into her pouch and pulled out a parchment that seemed to be older than all of them totaled together. She unrolled the yellowed parchment on the table. Kreena peered at it with intense curiosity then looked at the woman. Whats that? Looks like some form of ancient language? How is that supposed to help.

Its infernal, the woman replied.

Kreena gasped. The demons tongue!

Yes, the woman smiled coyly. The demons tongue.

How is that supposed to help us? We wont make deals with demons, Kreena said firmly while looking at Tourar who still seemed entranced by the womans gorgeous appearance. Tourar! she yelled, snapping her husbands attention back.

Right, he finally said, clearing his throat with a cough. No pacts with demons.

Your people are suffering, the woman said. I was just at Yourks inn. I paid six gold for an apple, and the people who gathered there watched me eat it, as if it were the last food in all the world. I have traveled these roads. Ive seen their condition. Most of the roads are flooded still, with three feet of mud and muck that no wagon will pull through. Some roads even have trees and rockslides that have blocked the roads here due to the flooding from the melted ice. Your people will soon have to leave their homes and leave these buildings behind if they hope to survive. The community here is in jeopardy of starving or abandonment.

She looked between Kreena and Tourar and said, I will leave this here for you to decide. Speak these words here and I will return. With that she rolled the parchment up, slid the tie around it and left it on the table. She pulled her cloak over her shoulders and smiled, Thank you for your time.

She walked out and closed the door gently behind her.

It was moments later that another knock came to the door. Kreena swung the door open and said, We will not make a 

She paused, seeing a young woman holding a crying infant.

Mabella, Kreena said, recognizing the young woman. Mabella had just given birth to young Jarek several weeks ago. Whats wrong?

Mabella began crying. I cant I cant afford food anymore. Ive not eaten in days giving everything I buy to Jarek but I am out of money and Jarek is starving. I dont know what to do.

Kreena turned towards Tourar and heaved a deep sigh. Her heart sank. Go back home, Mabella. I will visit you soon. Mabella turned, crying, and left.

As the door closed, Kreena looked at Tourar. We must do something.

We can see what the woman wanted, Tourar replied, looking at the parchment that seemed to be glowing on their large, bare, wooden table.

Kreena took the parchment into her hands and unrolled it. Each roll of the parchment, she could swear she could hear the screams of a thousand souls and felt as if she wanted to run away. After opening it, she saw the first line in the parchment, which had previously been illegible was now clear. Kreena spoke the words and no sooner than the final word leaving her lips did a knock come to the door. This time Tourar opened the door and was not surprised to see the mysterious woman, who once again entered their house.

So, youve considered my offer to help, the blond haired woman said, removing her coat. Her gorgeous, golden locks seemed to bounce just above her firm bosom.

How would you help us? And what is the cost to us? Kreena asked, rolling up the parchment and placing it on the oak table again.

My name, the woman explained, now for the first time, Kreena and Tourar noticed her eyes were purple, is Voleena. As you might have guessed, her skin changed to a slightly tannish color as her teeth turned to fangs, and small horns protruded from her head. She was still, to both of them, one of the most beautiful women either had ever seen, I am a demon. I have the power to shape the land, so that I can make your gardens bloom with food. However, in order to maintain my hold and my ability to walk the mortal planes, I need anchors.

And what would those anchors be? Kreena asked.

Children, Voleena smiled. Allow your first born to wed me and give me children that will have my blood, and that of a mortal, creating anchor points for me to remain. My current husband is old, no longer able to give me children. The more I have, the stronger the anchor I have to the mortal plane. So I seek a new husband.

We have no children, Kreena said softly. We are not able.

Remember, Voleena smiled. I can make any garden bloom. Even, she placed her hand on Kreenas stomach, that of your womb.

You could give us children? Kreena asked, shocked.

I would only require your first child to be mine, Voleena replied.

It took nothing more than that; and both Kreena and Tourar agreed.

Voleena smiled and looked outside and uttered a few spidery words of magic; and the old apple tree that had bore no fruit, no green leaves; suddenly began to bloom green leaves. She turned and faced Kreena and Tourar. So it begins, she smiled, as they pricked their fingers with Voleenas dagger and dipped their finger on the parchment.

Within a week the town rejoiced as the Malbrook farm began to sprout plants, roses, and fruits and vegetables. Life was quickly returning to normal.

It was a short month later when Kreena suddenly felt different, and eight months after that, that she gave birth to their first son, Tenkin. Tenkin would be the first child, of eight, to be born. The children worked hard around the farm as they grew up, but by the age of sixteen, Tenkin was already yearning for something more. Something in him felt different; as if something in the world called to his very soul.

While cleaning up the barn Tenkin found an old chest, buried at the very back, beneath some hay. Curious he dug it up and found what appeared to be an ancient parchment. When he brought it to his mother and father wondering if he had found something of great value that belonged to some old, ancient wizard; his parents told him the truth.

Thats her then, he had said, his parents surprised that he wasnt upset.

Who? Kreena asked, now older, grey streaking her once red hair.

The woman in my dreams, Tenkin explained. I keep dreaming of this beautiful woman who swears shes meant for me. Some mornings, I find gifts in my room that have mysteriously appeared there. I assume theyre from her. I also feel magic surging in my body, another gift from her no doubt. Well, I dont know her and I dont want to be married.

But if you do not marry her, we dont know what happens, Kreena said, her voice sounding broken. Your brothers and sisters, the farm

Shed never do anything to them, Tenkin replies. She needs me too much. I need to leave. See the world. Perhaps in the end, I may honor the vow youve forced upon me. But not today.

Tenkin left his home; and both Kreena and Tourar waited for the farm to fall apart, the souls of her children to somehow be reclaimed; but none of that happened.

Now they worried that Voleena might seek revenge on their eldest for rebuking her marriage

----------


## moonfly7

I absolutely love this! I do have a few things that felt a little off but you did marvelous work as always!
I love the way you made the deal be made for good reasons and not for something stupid, as I think his parents are good people. The only real issues I have is that I don't think that tenkin is about to risk everything the deal did for his village, but he does want to live. I noticed  I accidently put two separate dates for the contracts time frame but I meant for it to be enacted when he was 25, meaning he's well within his limits to try and experience life before he dies. But that doesn't really matter as you hit the nail mostly on the head. I do wish we could be seen more of Tenkins solo travels but your a busy man graciously doing this in his free time, so thank you for another awesome story.

----------


## Tawmis

> I absolutely love this! I do have a few things that felt a little off but you did marvelous work as always!
> I love the way you made the deal be made for good reasons and not for something stupid, as I think his parents are good people. The only real issues I have is that I don't think that tenkin is about to risk everything the deal did for his village, but he does want to live. I noticed  I accidently put two separate dates for the contracts time frame but I meant for it to be enacted when he was 25, meaning he's well within his limits to try and experience life before he dies. But that doesn't really matter as you hit the nail mostly on the head. I do wish we could be seen more of Tenkins solo travels but your a busy man graciously doing this in his free time, so thank you for another awesome story.


So because of the 18/25 age given; I wasn't sure how you wanted to do it. So I kind of just made him want to take off young.

However, if 25 is the age that it all goes into effect - you could just modify the ending - as to the reason he leaves when he's 18 (or so) is that he wants to find a powerful wizard - or someone like that - who might be able to be strong enough to break the contract that he's parents have "doomed" him to.

----------


## AvvyR

Hello Tawmis, got one for you. I have a good idea of who this character is, but still working on how they got here. Looking forward to your help. 

Karinya
Female Protector Aasimar (LN)
Chain pact Warlock: Noble Genie patron (UA 2020 Subclasses 1)

She is an albino Aasimar that is in service to a mighty Djinni lord named Tyvian. Tyvian boasts about having the grandest menagerie across all the planes, sporting thousands of live or taxidermied rare and exotic beings from all corners of the multiverse. He also has an impressive collection of treasures and artifacts on display, but the menagerie is his pride. Karinya is both an assistant, and part of the collection herself. While technically a slave, she isn't particularly concerned with her condition. Tyvian, like most Djinni, is kind and caring toward his servitors and treats his favorite specimens with fawning adoration. A combination of this treatment and many years of service (how many?) leaves her with little idea of what a life outside service to the genie would entail. 

Karinya has been entrusted to travel the Material Plane looking for new and unusual specimens to bring back to expand the menagerie. To assist, she's been granted an elemental spirit companion that normally takes the appearance of a white raven. My intention with this character is to have her start out content with her station in life, but grow over time to recognize her value as an individual and desire to break free of her bonds.

----------


## Tawmis

All right! So here's what we have so far.

Next we have:



> I absolutely love what you're doing here because I like creating new characters but I'm not as good at writing them a proper backstory
> The one i'd love a backstory for is a high elf noble who's 1 level arcana cleric followed by divination wizard
> My idea is that he's always been decently proficient with magic and is given power by a god and a mission that he needs to do sometime in the future after improving upon his powers. He's too arrogant to receive powers from a god or anyone for that matter however and decides to become a divination wizard instead, still training to complete the mission that he knows he someday must complete.
> Thanks in advance for doing this, i hope you around to doing my character.



Then:



> *Name:* Zax
> *Race:* Goblin
> *Class:* Warlock (Fiend Patron)


Then:



> Hey Tawmis!
> 
> I saw your posts in my thread since last night (thanks for the feedback by the way!) and your signature reminded me of this thread, which was one of the first ones I read through when I first joined the forums back-when. I'm glad to hear that you're still writing new backstories - it seems like there's a lot more requests now that the forums are back up from maintenance, and I was wondering if you'd like to take a shot at one of my first characters when you get the chance.
> Sadly, the campaign that I played as him in was cut short only a few levels in. I had a backstory but it was quite rushed since I was new to the game, but I think it'd be nice to build upon it since I'd like to pick him back up for a future campaign to continue his legacy. 
> 
> Name: Maxi
> Gender: Male
> Race: Foxfolk (Homebrew, similar to tabaxi feature-wise)
> Alignment: Neutral Good
> ...


Then:



> Name: Kelwyn Blackthorn
> Race: Human
> Class: Cleric (knowledge)
> Background: Cloistered scholar
> Alignment: Neutral good
> Age: 21
> Str 9  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 16  Wis 13  Cha 10
> Skills: Perception, religion, insight, history (expertise), arcana (expertise), athletics, investigation
> Feat: Resilient (Con)


Then:




> Name: Aumu
> Race: Chakara ( https://dm-clockwork-dragon.tumblr.c...temples-of-the )
> Alignment: NG
> Class: Life cleric (Path of Light)
> Known: He comes from the mind of a Githzerai mok on limbo, teleported into the normal world by a twist of fate. He favors the Orange Sacral lotus, followed by the Heart and Third-eye lotus. He is friendly and peaceful, believing in the goodness of people. He does keep a good damaging spell for those who are better off dead than evil, and is blindly faithful in his friends. His biggest fear is the seventh Lotus


And just added:



> Hello Tawmis, got one for you. I have a good idea of who this character is, but still working on how they got here. Looking forward to your help. 
> Karinya
> Female Protector Aasimar (LN)
> Chain pact Warlock: Noble Genie patron (UA 2020 Subclasses 1)


This one, since it's more just for "fluff" (already did several character backgrounds for this) - I want to address other ones first, for actual characters.




> NICE forum's back!
> SO going from left to right here's what I've got:
> 1 and 2 Entered Senshi's harem under the cover of being gifts from his grateful peasants, but in reality are tribute from the ninja clan that serves his family. Under the pretense of being a pair of flighty, ditsy, argumentative bimbos, usually scantily and brightly clad, they've successfully broken the cover of no less than four assassins disguised as concubines, killed ninja trying to kill Senshi in his sleep and several times prevented many of his children from being kidnapped. They were friends with Lily before she ran away, but I doubt they were close because I think she'd have fallen for the ditz act and gotten more than a little tired of them arguing over which one's prettier.

----------


## OzDragon

> I had some fun with trying to explain why a Werewolf would have killed a Mountain Dwarf female...
> And realized, this was a chance to tie in a Dwarf's origin...
> Into a recently written Goblin origin...
> And make these two connected in a very strange way...
> So hope you enjoy what I did (the connected origins do not need to be connected, obviously, it's more of a "Tawmis-Verse" connected thing)...
> I would love to hear your feedback!
> Enjoy!


This was wonderful! Thank you so much Tawmis!

----------


## Tawmis

> This was wonderful! Thank you so much Tawmis!


It was my pleasure! Thank you for sharing the opportunity to walk in your character's life.

----------


## Galithar

I have a decent amount of background information, but would like to see it put into a more coherent story instead of the bullet points I have.

Name: Elias Kratston
Race: Human (mechanically a Warforged but for fluff all racial abilities come from extended class fluff, I'll explain more later)
Class: Artificer Armorer
Stats: 
Strength: 6
Dexterity: 15
Constitution: 18
Intelligence: 20
Wisdom: 13
Charisma: 12

Level 5

Racial abilities: My "not breathing" is fluffed as a "rebreather" apparatus that essentially allows me to breath in any environment. The not sleeping is fluffed as me meditating more like an Elf, and using magic from my creations to refresh my body and mind so that I can remain aware of my surroundings. The poison resistance and extra AC are also from my Artificer creations in one form or another that varies based on what the story would warrant at that moment.

Reason for adventuring: To prove myself, make money and seek out lost or new knowledge. I came from a Noble house, but was all but disowned at a young age. Though finally on decent terms with my family I still feel strain in the relationship and wish to make my own way on the world.   

What my goals are: To gain knowledge and prove my worth to my family. 

Important relations: 
With my family - Strained. They looked down on me as weak when I was young, and even though they have come to respect my accomplishments I struggle to recognize the change.

With my Instructor - Good. He's always encouraged me to push the bounds of what I am capable of and nurtured my desire for knowledge growing up.  


Important people to me: 
My father. He doted on my younger brother, even naming him heir to the household, and always saw me as weak. Though I've proven that my intellect can overcome my physical shortcomings I don't feel I have his true respect. I've always strived to prove myself to him, not to repair our relationship, but to prove that I don't need him.

My adventuring companions. Despite differences I know that the people I travel with are they key to my success and survival. As much as I want to take all the credit for myself I acknowledge those that I depend on. I don't have much information on who/what they will actually be right now.

My Instructor. He is a Wizard and tutored me when I was young. Though I never quite had the inclination to become a Wizard he encouraged me to pursue artificery and helped mold my understanding of the Arcane. I keep in contact with him as much as possible and sometimes still ask him for guidance and/or information. 

Information about me: I am missing my right arm and eye. Both were lost when I was in my late teens and while traveling with my family we were attacked. I was drug off my horse and an undead creature clawed my face, and ripped half my arm off. The rest of the arm was amputated due to damage from the undead that the clerics couldn't stop the spread of. My father could afford to have someone regenerate my arm, but chose not to, "a bookworm like you will get along just fine with one arm".  Using my abilities as an Artificer I've replaced both with magical prosthetics.  
This lead to a near phobia level fear if corporeal undead. I also have a fear if bring buried alive, but no root source for that.

Something that no one knows about me: In a rage I once hired an assassin to kidnap and hold my brother for ransom because he had publicly humiliated me. The attempt was a failure and the assassin was killed by the household guard. 


Most of this is copied from information I provided to my DM already so if possible please limit changes to this information, but I welcome the addition of any information you think might help flesh out the character or story!

Thanks in advance and I look forward to seeing what you come up with!

----------


## AvvyR

> And just added:
> 
> 
> This one, since it's more just for "fluff" (already did several character backgrounds for this) - I want to address other ones first, for actual characters.


I didn't realize you'd done this sort of thing. Don't waste your time if it's redundant or not interesting to you.

----------


## theblindsaint

Hi, I had a character I made for a one shot that I ended up really liking that I would like some of your awesome help fleshing out more.

Name: Arrakis Sandtrout
Race: Fallen Aasimar 
Class: Hexblade1/Conquest7
Align: Lawful Evil
Flaws: selfish, allies are just a means to an end
Appearance: leathery taunt skin from the sun, blue on blue eyes, only has one wing left

Grew up in Zakhara, with character traits drawn heavily form the Fremen of the Dune series, if the name didn't give it away yet. Does not outright lie, but deals in half truths when needed. 

As for the light backstory I already have from the one shot: due to his celestial hertige,  Arrakis was kidnapped, raised, and then had his soul offered to Zariel by cultists. Thinking since he was already destined for hell, he'd rather not become a lemure. Therefore he decided to forge a new contract, where he would seek out worthy souls to fuel the blood war in exchange for better standing in the ranks of hell. This is also where he gained a level in hexblade, where the hexblade's curse appears as a brand of Zariel. To preform his duties to Zariel more efficiently, he poses as a lawful good paladin.  

Any input would be welcome, though I specifically need help with how Arrakis would hide his true allegiance, or maybe he doesn't even need to?

----------


## Tawmis

> I didn't realize you'd done this sort of thing. Don't waste your time if it's redundant or not interesting to you.


Hah! It's all interesting for me! For the "fluff" one - I'd done like one main character for her; and two NPCs for her tied to that character. And now she's got a list of like six other NPCs tied to that character. So that one is going to be waiting for a bit. :) I don't mind doing "fluff" and NPCs - just not a mountain of them for one person if there's other pending requests. :) So yours is all good!

And added to the list:




> Name: Elias Kratston
> Race: Human (mechanically a Simic Hybrid but for fluff all racial abilities come from extended class fluff, I'll explain more later)
> Class: Artificer Armorer





> Name: Arrakis Sandtrout
> Race: Fallen Aasimar 
> Class: Hexblade1/Conquest7

----------


## AvvyR

Oh, I got confused and thought you were talking about mine, but you were actually talking about another. 

My bad.

----------


## Tawmis

> I absolutely love what you're doing here because I like creating new characters but I'm not as good at writing them a proper backstory
> The one Id love a backstory for is a high elf noble who's 1 level arcana cleric followed by divination wizard - My idea is that he's always been decently proficient with magic and is given power by a god and a mission that he needs to do sometime in the future after improving upon his powers. He's too arrogant to receive powers from a god or anyone for that matter however and decides to become a divination wizard instead, still training to complete the mission that he knows he someday must complete. Thanks in advance for doing this, I hope you around to doing my character.


I've actually never played a Divination Wizard, so this was new to me - to see how to make it fit.
It was a dangerous balance of making your character sound like a Sorcerer rather than a Cleric turned Divination Wizard with how I described him.
You didn't provide a name - so I just created one (Talaron Skytree) that you can change to fit your character.
I added some lore of (Speaker of the Moon, Crescent of the Moon) these can be changed to whatever you want them to be... I was just thinking something High-Elf sounding... reminds me very much of Dragonlance (I think in Dragonlance it's Speaker of the Stars? I need to re-read the books!)
Hopefully you enjoy it!
(And I leave it up to you and the DM, in regards to his trainer Phey, as to what he is... is he a High-Elf... or is he more?)
Feedback, as always, is appreciated! Keeps the thread alive and bumped!
Enjoy!
============================

As an heir to the Speaker of the Moon, Talaron Skytree was expected to be blessed by the gods. Descendants of the Speaker were always the Chosen Voices of the gods to bring the message of the deities to mortal ears.

At the age of six, Talaron Skytree began having unusual dreams of an elegant and beautiful woman visiting him, assuring him that he was destined for greatness. Perhaps it had been the constant frequency for which she would go on to visit his dreams, or perhaps it was the fact he did not enjoy the idea that his own destiny was in his hand, or it could have been the fact that he was a High Elf, and like many of his people, he was simply too arrogant to be someones servant  and to that of a deity.

Being a descendant of the Speaker of the Moon blessed his bloodline with magic, which Talaron was already displaying by the age of eight. He was capable of healing wounds as well as causing lights and torches to flicker and dance.

During the Ceremony that would have officially made Talaron one of the Crescent of the Moon  meaning he would be one of the few to be eligible of becoming the next Speaker of the Moon when the time came  however, Talaron renounced his position to the utter shock and gasp of the others.

Talaron would focus on taking short rests so that the goddess who frequented his dreams had minimal opportunities to speak to him.

His father was furious  but Talaron demanded that he find his own destiny. He entered the Academy of the Magi, and with his touch of magic began to learn how to shape his magic as Wizard might, rather than be restricted to the words and demands of the gods, such as Clerics.

Talarons instructor, a High Elf with flaming red hair and green eyes (like the woman who haunted his dreams) looked at him and smiled, Many seek the counsel of a diviner, for all seek a clearer understanding of the past, present, and future. As a diviner, you will strive to part the veils of space, time, and consciousness so that you can see clearly. You work to master spells of discernment, remote viewing, supernatural knowledge, and foresight. And, his instructor smiled, perhaps find the path of ones destiny  and perhaps, along the way  find your own.

Talarons instructor, Phey, continued to allude to destiny during each training session, to where Talaron began to question if Phey was all that he appeared to be or something more.

----------


## Tawmis

> Long time no post in your thread! It's time for a new campaign though, which means a fresh shiny character. If you wouldn't mind, I'd love your take on this! He's going to be a wizard, but his first level is going to be in cleric.
> Name: Kelwyn Blackthorn
> Race: Human
> Class: Cleric (knowledge)
> Background: Cloistered scholar
> Alignment: Neutral good
> Age: 21
> Str 9  Dex 14  Con 14  Int 16  Wis 13  Cha 10
> Skills: Perception, religion, insight, history (expertise), arcana (expertise), athletics, investigation
> ...


This was a relatively easy character to slip into.
I enjoyed coming up with The Great Tome, and how it works... (I do love a little spice of lore!)
Also, I did yours next because you donated to the paypal in my signature!
I figure that's got to be a benefit of donating to "my writing cause!" So thank you again, for donating!
Hopefully you enjoy the origin I've painted for your character!
As always, I'd love some feedback if you have any - if you loved it, hated it, thought it was "just all right" - what you liked, hated, enjoyed, despised! You know the drill!
Enjoy!
===============================

The Great Tome, as the Library had been called, was a place of complete silence. However, you could hear someone turn a page to a book from the other side of the Great Tome, and thus could hear someone whispering. The Great Tome was designed to capture sound and allow it to be heard all throughout the entire library. Some would have thought this an unusual mechanic, however, everyone who came into the Great Tome knew anything they said would be heard by everyone else, no matter how gently they whispered. This ensure everyone remained silent, and turns out, not such an unusual design after all.

Kelwyn Blackthorn was a human, like several of the other students in the Great Tome, who were librarians in training, learning the painful lessons of organization and note keeping that was highly demanded of all wizards. Kelwyn Blackthorn was young when he first took up an interest in reading. His hobby soon had him devouring knowledge about The Gods and how they bestowed magic upon their faithful. The idea of Magic chased Kelwyns imagination to every corner imaginable. Kelwyn, when he was old enough, took The Vow  which bound his soul and devotion to one of the gods. Through constant practice an tedious religious practices, Kelwyn was soon bestowed by the powers that allowed him to heal those who were inflicted or wounded.

However, that had not been what he imagined. Hed seen other  Wizards  who manipulated the very fabric of the air to shape magic and wield it without being blessed by the gods. This is what had captured Kelwyns imagination so long ago. He inquired with his parents in regard to learning how to be a Wizard; and though both his mother and father were disappointed  they believed his wisdom could have been better used for the Holy Cause  they immediately supported their sons choice. Kelwyns father inquired with a friend, Kraynar, who had been an old friend of his and a seasoned Wizard. Kraynar took Kelwyn under his wing and spoke on his behalf when it came time for Sponsorship for The Great Tome.

Although hed been ecstatic to be accepted with a Scholarship into The Great Tome, Kelwyn was different than the others. Most kept their noses in their books and did not enjoy the occasional games, which Kelwyn had learned to enjoy as a part of his time during the Clerics Temple, as a team building experience. The Wizards hed found did no such thing  it was always study, write, copy, sort, order and rinse and repeat. Still, the idea that one day he would be shaping magic with his hands, at his own whim, enticed Kelwyn to continue his studies.

Several months into his Scholarship, Kraynar approached Kelwyn and said that hes learned all he can at the Scholarship and it was time for him to venture into the world and uncover the magic that awaited. When he asked about the other students, Kraynar assured him that they were not as ready.

Though hesitant at first, Kelwyn knew that Kraynar had been studying magic well over forty years; if anyone knew how to recognize potential, it was certainly him. Donning on his scale mail at home, and loading his crossbow bolts into the quiver, he prepared to leave  as soon as he could get his mother to stop hugging him and crying on his shoulder, that is

----------


## Galithar

One minor change to my request.
I updated the original post, so if you pull from there you'll see it anyway. 

I changed my race from a Simic Hybrid to Warforged. I'm still refluffing the racial to retain the appearance of a Human. Below are is the paragraph I changed in its updated form.

Racial abilities: My "not breathing" is fluffed as a "rebreather" apparatus that essentially allows me to breath in any environment. The not sleeping is fluffed as me meditating more like an Elf, and using magic from my creations to refresh my body and mind so that I can remain aware of my surroundings. The poison resistance and extra AC are also from my Artificer creations in one form or another that varies based on what the story would warrant at that moment.

----------


## Barebarian

> Added; but I will probably do others before yours (even if they come after), especially first time requestors since your primary one is done and this will be fluff.


Awesome! Thanks!

----------


## Jaryn

> *snip*


Thank you, I enjoyed that a lot. It's a relatively simple character that I offered you - I actually think I need to put some more time into considering some of the bare bones of it - but you have brought him to life.

Really nice piece of writing, and I absolutely love The Tome!

----------


## Tawmis

*All right - new rule. Before what I used to do is post the character origins in their own post. This made it easy to link the posts directly to the requester when I was done. Also made it so they wouldn't have to search through a single post to find their character background if there was multiple. I, however, got dinged with a warning (even after explaining the why's of it all) for "bumping" my thread. So going forward, if there's no replies, I will continue to edit my latest reply and adding origins in that one.*




> One minor change to my request.
> I updated the original post, so if you pull from there you'll see it anyway. 
> I changed my race from a Simic Hybrid to Warforged. I'm still refluffing the racial to retain the appearance of a Human. Below are is the paragraph I changed in its updated form.
> Racial abilities: My "not breathing" is fluffed as a "rebreather" apparatus that essentially allows me to breath in any environment. The not sleeping is fluffed as me meditating more like an Elf, and using magic from my creations to refresh my body and mind so that I can remain aware of my surroundings. The poison resistance and extra AC are also from my Artificer creations in one form or another that varies based on what the story would warrant at that moment.


I have grabbed the updated text. :)




> Thank you, I enjoyed that a lot. It's a relatively simple character that I offered you - I actually think I need to put some more time into considering some of the bare bones of it - but you have brought him to life. Really nice piece of writing, and I absolutely love The Tome!


Thanks! I really enjoyed writing it!




> *Name:* Zax
> *Race:* Goblin
> *Class:* Warlock (Fiend Patron)
> 
> *Short Background*: Zax never knew his parents. His entire tribe were slaughtered by a band of adventurers when he was a baby. The adventurers spared him, not being able to bring themselves to kill a child. Seeing he had nobody left to take care of him they took him in and raised him. The party named him Zax and told him that they had found him abandoned in the woods.
> 
> 9 years later, while the party were camping outside the ruins of a diabolical temple, a mysterious entity revealed herself to the goblin and showed him a traumatic vision of what really happened to his family. Zax was enraged. The visitor comforted him and nudged him to take revenge. He did not need much convincing. Zax killed the cleric in his sleep, though the commotion woke the rest of the party and Zax escaped into the night.
> 
> Alone now, the visitor, revealing herself to be the archdevil Azzometh, talked Zax into making a pact with her so he could take care of himself without the protection of his former foster family. All Zax had to do were favours for the fiend here and there when asked. Zax, eager to repay his new friend and the only being to ever tell him the truth, happily agreed. Azzometh's first request was to find and aid a group of adventurers who were working to defeat the ancient dragon Lowen.
> ...


So it's funny - knowing I would be writing this - I ended up using your character concept to help write two others... as a way to "tie in the Tawmis-Verse" - naturally, these origins can exist without knowing one another; but for me, it was a nice and easy way of making it - that perhaps all of this is happening in the same universe kind of feel - so if you want to check those out...

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=667
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=669

Zax was pretty easy to write! I like what you provided (obviously since, as I said, I used it for a "root" for two others) - I provided a reason why he slit the throat of the person he did (hope it works with you)...

As always, I'd love feedback. Especially with the enforcement of not "bumping" this thread - replies will help keep this topic near the top!
Even if you just say "I hate it!" or "I love it!" or whatever more details you want to share!
As always - Enjoy!
================================================

Zax stared down at the dagger in his hands. The moon reflected brightly in the blade that had been colored in thick, rich, deep, crimson colors. The blood, which covered most of his blade, had been that of a Halfling named Corrin Tosscobble  up until a few moments ago, itd been one of Zaxs closest friends. Corrin had been a Cleric of the Lither, the god of Water, Knowledge and Trickery  and it had been that trickery that had drawn Corrin and Zax so close to one another. Zax enjoyed the occasional mischief brought on by Corrin; and now here he was, a goblin, who had just slit the throat of his best friend.

The others, still sleeping, included Duhvon Frostbeard, a Dwarven Abjuration Wizard who had been the one who taught Zax how to read, write and a bit of arcane lore. Mialee Galanodel was the Elf Sword and Board Fighter who was the most distant of the four. And finally, there was Isabella Greycastle, the Human Thief who had taught him how to steal and lie. She had not been present. She was somewhere, keeping watch.

Zax had considered slitting the throat of the others, but truly it was only Corrin he was the most angry with. Hed been the one that the goblin had felt the closest to. Hed been the one that betrayed him the most.

Run, the shimmering image before him whispered, before Isabella returns.

They had all come to investigate a temple that seemingly rose out of the swamp water and generating unusual magical vibrations. The party had decided to camp outside the mysterious temple before heading inside, knowing that there would be no time to rest inside. Undoubtedly the temple was ripe with evil.

Itd been, as it turned out, the temple to an ancient demon, once long ago, whose name now has been stricken from the history books and forgotten.

It had been that demon who surfaced and detected the adventurers near its temple. The inherit goodness of the Cleric was like an alarm. The demon appeared before the goblin as a shimmering image and peered inside the mind; wondering why a goblin, a creature the demon had known to be inherently evil, would be traveling with these others. Finding nothing, the demon then peered into the Clerics mind where he saw the truth and shared that truth with Zax.

They had lied to Zax and told him that hed been abandoned by his tribe, and found by the party in the forest, who took mercy upon him and took him in. The truth was much more different. 

Zax was a member of the Hektaun Clan (which, in Common loosely translates to The Charging Warrior) and lived in Augundor (The Stone Fortress). The party had stumbled upon the goblin home (having been asked by the nearby human town about goblins who had been stealing from their farms.

The party had found the goblins and slaughtered them all; save Zax. Unable to bring themselves to kill an innocent infant, they took Zax in and cared for him, raising him, hoping he could be different than the other goblins.

They had high hopes that he could, perhaps, even become an emissary between the humans, elves, dwarves and halflings  and the goblin population, especially as he developed the ability to read, write, and learn magic.

But the demon showed only the slaughter  the way in which the party murdered every goblins standing before them. The demon did not show Zax the caring and compassion, and the moment of doubt the adventurers had when they found Zax and wondered how they would care for him. How they had hoped he would be an emissary. All of that remained hidden. All that echoed in Zaxs mind was the screams of his people  including his own parents.

In exchange, the demon promised Zax power. Power to exact his revenge.

----------


## Jaryn

I have to admit, I think it would be a huge amount of fun to play in the Tawmis-verse. It feels populated with awesome characters and places!

----------


## KyleG

Take your pic, what sparks your interest. The Fun Duty Bound Tortle, The Damaged Warforged Survivor or the Stoic Lone Dwarf in need or a Path.

Tortle Shepherd Druid: Like all Gatekeepers you walk the lands protecting it from those creatures that dont belong within it, ensuring the ancient seals under the oldest of druid seals remain closed when others have forgotten they were even there. A bit monk like. His personality hasnt revealed himself to me yet, although his name (maybe) Kwali gives a Hawaiian vibe. Spritely for an older guy, and lean for a tortle. Gives off a monk vibe.
or
Warforged Rogue Scout: Currently names Wildchild (might be a call sign?) Last mission in a war long forgotten to the passage of time he was part of a team sent behind enemy lines. For some reason has been offline since. Has survivors guilt as the only survivor of previously mentioned mission. Look for a home, new family in this new world i think. I want to rp this character almost like he cant stand still, fidgety (think 11th doctor). 
or
Hill Dwarf War Cleric: Also unnamed currently (seems to be a theme). A bounty hunter of sorts, retrieving lost dwarven artifacts??? Why/How he became a cleric of a war god Im not sure. Of the 4 he is the weakest of my ideas currently. Although im pretty sure he is armed with a crossbow. (some Mandalorian inspiration)

----------


## Mr Fabulous

I love it! There was 1 detail wrong, however. The temple was diabolic, meaning it belonged to devil worshippers, not demons. Perhaps I should have made that more clear. Other than that little, easily corrected mistake, fantastic work. I especially love this paragraph:




> But the demon showed only the slaughter  the way in which the party murdered every goblins standing before them. The demon did not show Zax the caring and compassion, and the moment of doubt the adventurers had when they found Zax and wondered how they would care for him. How they had hoped he would be an emissary. All of that remained hidden. All that echoed in Zaxs mind was the screams of his people  including his own parents.


Exactly how I imagined the vision going down. Thanks a bunch!

----------


## Vatra

Would you be open to reviewing already written backstory and giving your thoughts?

----------


## Tawmis

> Would you be open to reviewing already written backstory and giving your thoughts?


By all means! When I write these - I welcome feedback from ANYONE - both the requester - as well as ANYONE else who reads these.

I do these all under an hour (it's a part of my writing challenge I do to keep myself creative and prevent me from over thinking and sitting there for days weaving some overly complicated, ten page, epic background) - so I love hearing what I can do to improve and sharpen my skills.




> Take your pic, what sparks your interest. The Fun Duty Bound Tortle, The Damaged Warforged Survivor or the Stoic Lone Dwarf in need or a Path.
> Tortle Shepherd Druid: Like all Gatekeepers you walk the lands protecting it from those creatures that dont belong within it, ensuring the ancient seals under the oldest of druid seals remain closed when others have forgotten they were even there. A bit monk like. His personality hasnt revealed himself to me yet, although his name (maybe) Kwali gives a Hawaiian vibe. Spritely for an older guy, and lean for a tortle. Gives off a monk vibe.
> or
> Warforged Rogue Scout: Currently names Wildchild (might be a call sign?) Last mission in a war long forgotten to the passage of time he was part of a team sent behind enemy lines. For some reason has been offline since. Has survivors guilt as the only survivor of previously mentioned mission. Look for a home, new family in this new world i think. I want to rp this character almost like he cant stand still, fidgety (think 11th doctor). 
> or
> Hill Dwarf War Cleric: Also unnamed currently (seems to be a theme). A bounty hunter of sorts, retrieving lost dwarven artifacts??? Why/How he became a cleric of a war god Im not sure. Of the 4 he is the weakest of my ideas currently. Although im pretty sure he is armed with a crossbow. (some Mandalorian inspiration)


Consider these added - I will probably try to do all three (maybe not at once, if there's multiple requests but keep coming back to do the next one, so on and so on).




> I love it! There was 1 detail wrong, however. The temple was diabolic, meaning it belonged to devil worshippers, not demons. Perhaps I should have made that more clear. Other than that little, easily corrected mistake, fantastic work. I especially love this paragraph:
> Exactly how I imagined the vision going down. Thanks a bunch!


Ah, yes - simply change it from demon to devil then - and it should be set. :)




> I have to admit, I think it would be a huge amount of fun to play in the Tawmis-verse. It feels populated with awesome characters and places!


I do enjoy DMing - I currently DM two games in my homebrew world - and it's a lot like here - where the actions of one game, may impact the other.

For example, Group A was given a quest to go save a Dryad from being sacrificed and unleashing a great evil that had been imprisoned within a tree. Group A took too long (they side quested to some bandits that had attacked them and tracking down their lair) - so I had the Dryad end up getting killed (to show that the game world does not wait for them) - and a great evil being unleashed. Now they have this quest to track down and stop this great evil being they'd released. Well, along comes Group B - and they get news of some weird things in the forest (where the Dryad perished; but they had no idea the Dryad perished). So when they got there, they met a Dryad who was seemingly keeping evil at bay - and sent the heroes to go kill the nearby demons.

Well, the Dryad that Group B encountered was actually a (Green) Hag, impersonating the Dryad (she'd been drawn here by the tragedy of the Dryad being slain) - and the "demons" was a group of Centaurs that had been trying to kill the Hag. I even had the Hag, feeling super cocky, say, "Beware of the one with the white hair." All the while, I mentioned the Hag was stroking the fur of a white rabbit. (Or white hare). For those that remember the old school D&D Cartoon might remember that in the cartoon.

So Group B ended up attacking some Centaurs (who they perceived as demons) - until realizing something was weird. And unraveled the mystery and went after the Hag, and defeated her.

----------


## Vatra

> By all means! When I write these - I welcome feedback from ANYONE - both the requester - as well as ANYONE else who reads these.
> 
> I do these all under an hour (it's a part of my writing challenge I do to keep myself creative and prevent me from over thinking and sitting there for days weaving some overly complicated, ten page, epic background) - so I love hearing what I can do to improve and sharpen my skills.


Lol I apologize I meant reviewing ones that someone else has written? I have read some of the backgrounds you've made and I really like them. I can't write them as fast as you seem to but I have a couple of backgrounds for characters that I would love to have peer reviewed.

----------


## Tawmis

> Lol I apologize I meant reviewing ones that someone else has written? I have read some of the backgrounds you've made and I really like them. I can't write them as fast as you seem to but I have a couple of backgrounds for characters that I would love to have peer reviewed.


Oh, sure! You can just PM to me - or heck, better - start your own thread on the forum - so others can check it out too! (Just message me the link to the thread if you do that, and I'd love to read them!)




> Hey Tawmis!
> I saw your posts in my thread since last night (thanks for the feedback by the way!) and your signature reminded me of this thread, which was one of the first ones I read through when I first joined the forums back-when. I'm glad to hear that you're still writing new backstories - it seems like there's a lot more requests now that the forums are back up from maintenance, and I was wondering if you'd like to take a shot at one of my first characters when you get the chance.
> Sadly, the campaign that I played as him in was cut short only a few levels in. I had a backstory but it was quite rushed since I was new to the game, but I think it'd be nice to build upon it since I'd like to pick him back up for a future campaign to continue his legacy. 
> 
> Name: Maxi
> Gender: Male
> Race: Foxfolk (Homebrew, similar to tabaxi feature-wise)
> Alignment: Neutral Good
> Class: Cleric (Light Domain)
> ...


This was different - and fun - to write. I tried to write a shy, timid, if not awkward around people, type of person - based on what you gave me.
You'd mentioned he was the only Foxfolk or that treated him as such - so I actually wrote him as (in the beginning) - being one of a kind - but he learns a secret by the end.
I hope you enjoy what I did here!
I'd love feedback (even if you didn't like it!)
Feedback not only helps me - but with the replies help keep this thread alive and floating!
Enjoy!
====================================

They say that everyone in the world is unique.

That there are no two people alike.

My name is Maxi, and as I gaze in the mirror, not only do I realize there are no two people alike; as far as I know, I was the only one of my kind. I recall pieces of my childhood growing up in the forests; raised by foxes.

When I was approximately five years old; a man found me in the wild and took to raising me. He taught me how to speak, to read, to write. He showed me that I was different than the very foxes that raised me, despite my outward appearance of looking like something between a fox and a human. He admitted to me he was not sure what I was or where Id come from.

The human, an older man, whose beard was now streaked with shades of grey was named Laren Thalar, claimed that long ago, he was famous Paladin. (As it turns out, years later, when I did some further research, I found no evidence of his names attached to any of the historical moments he claimed to be a part of). 

One thing Laren spent time teaching me was the gods. He believed that perhaps I was a gift from the gods; and if so, it would have probably been Lathander, the Morning God, who was specifically known for his creativity, renewal and birth (among a few others). But Laren believed that perhaps, Lathander had blessed one of the foxes in the den to give birth to someone different  something creative  me.

As such, I spent my early years, researching Lathander, reading the tomes of books that Laren would bring back after visiting the nearby town; trading furs and meats for more books for me to consume through reading.

Because Laren had done all the trading himself, hed never taken me into the town, for fear of how people might react to me  a creature  a person  like me, for which none had ever seen before.

I began to draw pictures of myself, on some of the older books and empty pages, of what I might look like as a hero. Much of what I drew was inspired solely by the only armor Id seen  Larens, and though Laren had an old mace that looked as if it had seen a lot of use, I envisioned myself with a hammer to smite the evil of the world.

Thered been a yearning inside of him to see the world. On the day he gathered up the courage to tell Laren, he discovered the old Paladin had died in his sleep the night before. Laren took the Paladins mace and armor and decided he would go out into the world.

Itd been that first night when I had a dream of Lathander himself coming to me and telling me that I was not alone. That my own parents had been killed by a tribe of vicious Orcs known as The Red Eye Orc Clain. My heart brimmed with courage  and the need to find my parents killing and seek out justice  to bring like to the darkness and squelch the evil of the Red Eye Orc Clan.

In my dreams, my hand gripped my weapon  which felt different.

Just as I gazed down, I awoke from my dream, to find my hand around Larens old mace, now reforged as a hammer.

Coming in through the only window in the shack, was the morning sun





> Name: Aumu
> Race: Chakara ( https://dm-clockwork-dragon.tumblr.c...rch/Chakara%20 )
> Alignment: NG
> Class: Life cleric (Path of Light)
> Known: He comes from the mind of a Githzerai monk in limbo, teleported into the normal world by a twist of fate. He favors the Orange Sacral lotus, followed by the Heart and Third-eye lotus. He is friendly and peaceful, believing in the goodness of people. He does keep a good damaging spell for those who are better off dead than evil and is blindly faithful in his friends. His biggest fear is the seventh Lotus


Not being familiar with the Chakara - I read up on them (the link in your original post is broken; but the game and the general URL was enough to get me what I needed!)
So, based off of what I read (three pages to the race) - and having never played it - I am making a few assumptions in this origin that may or may not work.
Hopefully it does; because as the concept continued to roll as I wrote it... I actually enjoyed it!
I just don't know if this is exactly how this race works!
Hopefully, if it doesn't work - you still enjoy the background!
As always, would love to hear feedback - especially with the mods dinging me for "bumping" - so replies will help ensure this thread stays alive!
Enjoy!
=======================================

Hold them back a moment longer! Doraun, a githzerai monk, defending their temple, which floated in the chaotic storm of the dimensional plane known as The Limbo. An opposing force, the Blue Slaad  a humanoid frog like creature with enormous claws on their hands  bred by infecting their hosts, in this case, the githzerai. The Slaad had been sent to destroy the floating temple, because that githzerai were pulling magic and energy from the Astral Plane, for which the Limbo connected to.

The Githzerai had sensed a great power source through the Astral Plane that could be the key to finally defeating the Slaad and ending the eternal war that had been waged. Doraun tried to shut out the sounds of his companions dying all around him as he projected his mind into the Astral Plane in an effort to find that which theyd sensed.

However, just as Doraun projected his mind forward, one of the Blue Slaads ran its claw through his heart. His mind already veering into the Astral Plane, his sudden death had tried to return to his body  but the chaos of the Limbo and Astral Plane projected it wildly  perhaps it was only for a few seconds, perhaps a few days; it could have been years, or even centuries  but when it reawaked, it was neither in the Limbo or the Astral Plane  but the Prime Material Plane. It seemed to wander  when suddenly, over time, it began to develop a form  reborn as a Chakara. 

Hed used, what was called The Third Eye  or the Purple Lotus  to gain insight to understand the people of the Prime Material Plane, and learned a great many things, such as the wide diversity of personality traits and races that walked this world. Using the Heart  or the Green Lotus  he learned to value friendships and connections. Though many initially reported fearfully when seeing him, he always emulated a sense of peace, calm and creativity. Learning that mortals of this plane adopted names, the Chakara who only had fractured memories of his former self, adopted the name Aumu.

As he learned forge bonds, one of the things that struck a chord with the compassion, was those who prayed to the gods; mended the wounded and tended to the sick. As he learned more about those who called themselves Clerics, he began to take further interested. He began to volunteer at Temples, somehow, sensing at one time, he was connected to a Temple of some kind. This also taught him about mortality and the preciousness of every second in life mattering. He wanted to help these mortals, and perhaps find the answers to the shattered memories of his own. He was soon recruited by the Temple and began the life of a Light Cleric. Seeing that Aumu was capable of taking care of himself, his fellow Clerics informed him, that he would be good for spreading the words about the gods; and healing those along the way he encountered as proof of love and grace of their gods. 

They warned Aumu that the world, however, was full of dangers. And traveling alone was not recommended.

Adventurers, Father Haynor, an elderly human, who soon would be ascending beyond the mortal plane, told Aumu. Find adventurers. Theyre likely to go where there is dark and evil; and vanquish that which threatens our world. They will need you. Your power. Your magic. And your connection to the Light. And perhaps, with them, you will find the answers to the questions you ask yourself, when you awake each morning, and feel theres pieces of you that are not complete.

----------


## Maxiboy

> This was different - and fun - to write. I tried to write a shy, timid, if not awkward around people, type of person - based on what you gave me.
> You'd mentioned he was the only Foxfolk or that treated him as such - so I actually wrote him as (in the beginning) - being one of a kind - but he learns a secret by the end.
> I hope you enjoy what I did here!
> I'd love feedback (even if you didn't like it!)
> Feedback not only helps me - but with the replies help keep this thread alive and floating!
> Enjoy!


This is AMAZING - you pictured what kind of person Maxi is perfectly and made Laren an interesting character to help build up the story. I really appreciate that you decided to write something unique even with the request being something different, and had fun doing so - I can totally say that I love it and can't wait to share it when I get around to playing as him again. Thank you!!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Tawmis

> This is AMAZING - you pictured what kind of person Maxi is perfectly and made Laren an interesting character to help build up the story. I really appreciate that you decided to write something unique even with the request being something different, and had fun doing so - I can totally say that I love it and can't wait to share it when I get around to playing as him again. Thank you!!


It was such a pleasure to write! And I hope, you got the reference with the mace reforged, just as the morning sun comes in the window is a nudge of Lathander, who is known as the Morning God (among other things) - and *THANK YOU for the donation! I appreciate that SO freaking much!*

----------


## evilspacecow

Need help with a new character.

He is a Male High Elf Bladesinger Wizard.  Due to some things from our other story, the town he lives in becomes a police state run by humans that did not like other races.  He needs to end up in jail for something (can be as simple as being an elf), because the game is starting when he got freed but something our other characters did.  I plan on playing him as a front line wizard wielding a single Elven Thinblade.  He does not have high charisma (10) or strength (9).  I really just need something before the police state, what he was doing as a high elf wizard in this town, and the reason he gets arrested.  Thanks!!

----------


## Tawmis

> Need help with a new character.
> He is a Male High Elf Bladesinger Wizard.  Due to some things from our other story, the town he lives in becomes a police state run by humans that did not like other races.  He needs to end up in jail for something (can be as simple as being an elf), because the game is starting when he got freed but something our other characters did.  I plan on playing him as a front line wizard wielding a single Elven Thinblade.  He does not have high charisma (10) or strength (9).  I really just need something before the police state, what he was doing as a high elf wizard in this town, and the reason he gets arrested.  Thanks!!


Consider this added.





> Hello Tawmis, got one for you. I have a good idea of who this character is, but still working on how they got here. Looking forward to your help.
> 
> Karinya
> Female Protector Aasimar (LN)
> Chain pact Warlock: Noble Genie patron (UA 2020 Subclasses 1)
> https://media.wizards.com/2020/dnd/d...bclasses01.pdf
> 
> She is an albino Aasimar that is in service to a mighty Djinni lord named Tyvian. Tyvian boasts about having the grandest menagerie across all the planes, sporting thousands of live or taxidermized rare and exotic beings from all corners of the multiverse. He also has an impressive collection of treasures and artifacts on display, but the menagerie is his pride. Karinya is both an assistant, and part of the collection herself. While technically a slave, she isn't particularly concerned with her condition. Tyvian, like most Djinni, is kind and caring toward his servitors and treats his favorite specimens with fawning adoration. A combination of this treatment and many years of service (how many?) leaves her with little idea of what a life outside service to the genie would entail.
> 
> Karinya has been entrusted to travel the Material Plane looking for new and unusual specimens to bring back to expand the menagerie. To assist, she's been granted an elemental spirit companion that normally takes the appearance of a white raven. My intention with this character is to have her start out content with her station in life, but grow over time to recognize her value as an individual and desire to break free of her bonds.


This was fun exploring the idea of a Warlock bound to a Genie... and how to make it all come together.
How had she come to be collected by him? Why would he let her go?
What's their relationship like?
I explored all of this and hope produced something you can use and enjoy!
Please give feedback (especially now with posts for these backgrounds no longer able to be their own - replies keep this thread bumped and alive!)
So I'd love to hear what you liked, hated, or even if you just say you loved it or hated it. (Naturally the more feedback you provide, whether positive or negative, helps me more!)
As always, enjoy!
==============================

Tyvian was a Noble Genie, whose bronze skin gleamed giving the illusion that he might have been made of metal. In stark contrast, the woman bowing before him, had cloudy white skin, almost as if appearing she was forged from the clouds. This is what had drawn Tyvians interest to her. 

Tyvian had never seen an Aasimar whose skin was that of the clouds; and so, when he found her, he took her under his wing as a part of his collection. Hed found her, floating through the Void, unconscious, baring a striking resemblance to the very clouds shed been drifting through. When she recovered and awoke, she had no memory of who she was, save for her name or how she came to be floating in a Void.

This only sparked Tyvians interest in Karinya even further; and for Karinya, shed been thankful to had been saved by the Noble Genie. Tyvian explained his massive collection and proudly escorted Karinya around his domain, waving his hand in every direction, where Karinyas eyes fell on something new everywhere she looked; some of what she saw were species of beings and animals that had been taxidermized to preserve them in his collection after they had lived out their life (or if he found them dead, during his time roaming the Planes).

She soon realized that she had been considered a part of his collection; because he had no regard, or true concept of anything, other than his own interests. He interacted with others, aside from Genies, all of whom all shared his same interest of collecting the unusual objects and beings they encountered throughout the multiverse. It had been, what Tyvian called, a friendly competition among the other Noble Genies.

Karinya had been something special to him; however. He enjoyed pleasing her with his collection and doing things that entertained her and made her smile. Theyd developed a strong and powerful friendship and mutual respect. So much so that Tyvian had used her to gather some objects he had traded or collected to add to his ever expanding collection.

Karinya was surprised when one day, Tyvian approached her and said, I have not forgotten how you came to me. He looked at her with admiration, I have sensed something on the Prime Material Plane that is tied to you. It may explain how you came to be floating in the Void. Ive not been able to pinpoint it. But I am willing to bestow powers upon you and send you to the Prime Material Plane to find out what happened and how you came to me.

The genie smiled, When you find out what happened, come back to me if you so wish.

Youre releasing me? she asked surprised.

I am, he said, his proud smile spreading across his bronze features. But I am hoping that when you find yourself, that perhaps, you will return to me of your own accord. He chuckled, The magic I infuse you with, will keep us connected, however.

And with that, Karinya was sent to the Prime Material Plane, her Aasimar body infused with ancient magic from Tyvian, and for the first time in her life, was now looking for something for herself, rather than Tyvian.





> I have a decent amount of background information, but would like to see it put into a more coherent story instead of the bullet points I have.
> 
> Name: Elias Kratston
> Race: Human (mechanically a Warforged but for fluff all racial abilities come from extended class fluff, I'll explain more later)
> Class: Artificer Armorer
> https://media.wizards.com/2020/dnd/d...ses03_0224.pdf
> Stats:
> Strength: 6
> Dexterity: 15
> ...


You provided a lot of great information which allowed me to really peer inside the mind of your character...! I loved it.
I tried to expand on all the great details you provided; I think the only place that might be "off" for you is the age of your brother.
I did it the way I did to really DRIVE that point in there to create a true GAP between you and your brother...
And continued to feed that GAP and give the reason why your character would eventually try to send an assassin after him.
I hope this works for you; because, regardless, I really loved writing it!
Would love to hear feedback (especially since that helps bump the thread and keep it alive and on the first page for others to see!)
So please let me know what you think!
And of course, I hope you...
Enjoy!
==================================================  ========

Kratston Manor was an incredible sight to behold. Majestically sitting on top of a large hill overlooking the small town for which my father was responsible for. The Manor was much like my fathers attitude. He was about looking down at those less than him and my mother was like the manor as well; a beautiful woman to behold. That was important to my father that others were envious of him.

I was my fathers first son. My name is Elias. I always felt as if I was a burden to my father. He rarely seemed to have time for me; hed been more concerned about maintain his relations with the social circles, displaying his wife  my mother  like a prized trophy.

I was sixteen years old when my family left the manor so that my father could go down to the town he lorded over and accept an award for his kindness. On the way back from the town, our wagon had been attacked by Necromancer who commanded several undead to attack. My father barked the command to the guards to protect him and his wife; so, they circled around my parents, leaving me, who had been riding on my own horse, to be pulled off. One of the undead raked at my flesh, thick, black, talons tearing into my face, ripping out my eye even as it brought its infected mouth upon my right arm.

One of the guards broke rank and rushed to my side, cleaving the ghouls arm and head and pulling me back to safety, screaming as I bled out. The Necromancer retreated as did his undead minions. I was rushed to the medical center at my fathers Manor. They called for Jellena, the High Cleric, but my father called her away to tend to his horse, which had also been clawed in the attack. My father simply said, For a bookroom like you, you will along just fine with one arm. My horse has a deep, infected wound from the ghoul attack that would prevent me from riding her. And I am sure you understand son, I paid an exuberant amount of gold to get her from a breeder.

The wound in arm was so infected that the Clerics had no choice by to sever the rest of my right arm and remove my right eye that had been damaged in the attack. 

The horse, however, had been saved.

Almost a week later, to the day, the High Cleric, Jellena announced that my mother was with child.

My brother, Lemuel was pronounced the heir and dotted upon almost from the moment of his birth. My father excused me as not being eligible for the next heir due to my grievous wounds, which he  told the people  he was greatly sad about, but as soon as those doors closed again, he paid me no attention again.

When I was twenty one and my brother, only a child of five, I employed an assassin to kill my brother, when during another visit to the city my father lorded over, hed thrown a ball to me  whether on purpose or not  knew I could not catch it, due to missing an arm. No one laughed, until my father chuckled, and told my brother to not play with me. Then the people of the town began to chuckle because my father had. I was furious. Humiliated. Perhaps because I did not know where to find one; I simply found someone desperate for coin, the assassin attempted to sneak in and kill my brother two weeks later but was quickly killed by the guards.

This had an unfortunate effect of my father thinking that someone was trying to usurp his throne, and suddenly my brother was being guarded everywhere he went; and my father continued to assure him that he would always take care of him and keep him safe. 

Thalwyn, my fathers Wizard and Sage Advice, approached me and told me he wanted to speak to me. I feared that Thalwyn was going to confront me about hiring the assassin, as if he had somehow magically known. And perhaps he did; but when he spoke to me, he never mentioned it. But standing next to him I feel he could peer inside of me as if he knew my dark secret. Instead he offered to teach me magic and when I said I only have one arm, he told me about learning how to become an Artificer. Under his guide and study, for the first time ever, I felt as if I belonged somewhere, that someone had wanted me to be alive and around them. He taught me how to forge magic by building; and through his teachings I was able to create a prosthetic arm and eye that allowed them to function normally. I could once again see with two eyes and use my right arm.

As a part of the training, Thalwyn ran me through exercises to help me understand magic and how to use it under stressful situations. Focusing my anger and frustration, I was able to maintain my ability to stay focused; until the day he used illusions of ghouls attacking and I found that I quickly buckled under the pressure.

You will need to learn to master the fears that have devoured your soul, he said, gazing down at me as he helped me up. You have used your ability to replace you eye and arm that you lost in the ghoul attack; but there is a hole in your soul that can not be so easily repaired. As long as that is there it will fester and grow and eventually kill you. The time has come for you to venture forth. Find yourself, because your place is not here. And in doing so, face that which you fear, and master it. You will become far more powerful by doing so.

It was strange. Bidding farewell to my family; this was the first time I saw my father concerned about me. Keeping me under his wing, it was easy to dismiss me, but he always knew where I was. Perhaps he needed me to make himself feel better, and now that stone was being removed. Or, perhaps he genuinely did worry for me.

I hugged him farewell, regardless, and turned and walked out of the beauty of Kratston Manor

----------


## Jaryn

Removed as this is too much!

----------


## AvvyR

> Consider this added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was fun exploring the idea of a Warlock bound to a Genie... and how to make it all come together.
> How had she come to be collected by him? Why would he let her go?
> What's their relationship like?
> I explored all of this and hope produced something you can use and enjoy!
> ...


Thanks for your time! I like it, buuuut... I can't really use it. 

In a coincidence you had no way of knowing about, I actually had a fairly similar backstory for the wizard I played in Dungeon of the Mad Mage, who also had her memories erased and revolved around exploring themes of an unknown self and a missing past. 

The theme I want to explore here is rising above the station you've been assigned and always assumed you belonged in. Karinya is on the material plane to do work for the Djinn. He has a degree of trust in her, but his magic keeps her bound to him, and she isn't really free. Additionally, Tyvian wouldn't simply let a prized piece of his collection run off. It would bring down the grandeur of the whole operation, which is anathema. While he's kind on a personal level, he also can't conceive of why anyone wouldn't want to be part of his collection. After all, being deemed special enough to be included in the greatest menagerie in the multiverse is the greatest honor possible for a mortal in his mind.

----------


## Galithar

> You provided a lot of great information which allowed me to really peer inside the mind of your character...! I loved it.
> I tried to expand on all the great details you provided; I think the only place that might be "off" for you is the age of your brother.
> I did it the way I did to really DRIVE that point in there to create a true GAP between you and your brother...
> And continued to feed that GAP and give the reason why your character would eventually try to send an assassin after him.
> I hope this works for you; because, regardless, I really loved writing it!
> Would love to hear feedback (especially since that helps bump the thread and keep it alive and on the first page for others to see!)
> So please let me know what you think!
> And of course, I hope you...
> Enjoy!
> ...



First I want to say thank you! This is amazing and really helps me lean into who my character is. I had the outline, but seeing it written out by you really sparked a new life into him for me.
So I made a few tweaks here and there. Mostly adding a word or two, or a couple times correcting a typo. And then in the middle I had a bit of a run away idea about why I would hire the assassin. Though I liked what you did, I didn't think that event was significant enough to truly warrant wanting to kill him. I did keep the age gap, so in my version on his 16th birthday Elias would be 32. I was hoping you might give me a little feedback on that rather major adjustment.

Edit: I marked all of my changes in bold so you could see what I changed.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thanks for your time! I like it, buuuut... I can't really use it. 
> In a coincidence you had no way of knowing about, I actually had a fairly similar backstory for the wizard I played in Dungeon of the Mad Mage, who also had her memories erased and revolved around exploring themes of an unknown self and a missing past. 
> The theme I want to explore here is rising above the station you've been assigned and always assumed you belonged in. Karinya is on the material plane to do work for the Djinn. He has a degree of trust in her, but his magic keeps her bound to him, and she isn't really free. Additionally, Tyvian wouldn't simply let a prized piece of his collection run off. It would bring down the grandeur of the whole operation, which is anathema. While he's kind on a personal level, he also can't conceive of why anyone wouldn't want to be part of his collection. After all, being deemed special enough to be included in the greatest menagerie in the multiverse is the greatest honor possible for a mortal in his mind.


Got it! I wouldn't mind a second swing at it to tweak it and make it more to your liking.
So I guess I would need to figure out - why is she on the Prime Material Plane rather than with the Tyvian? That's what I tried to pinpoint in mine. I tried to show the admiration he had for her, and really (maybe I didn't make it too obvious?) for his collection to be "complete." As long as Karinya doesn't have all of her memories, she's a bit "broken" in Tyvian's eyes (in how I envisioned him).
But since the broken memory thing doesn't work - did you have an idea why Karinya wouldn't be stuck with Tyvian? Why he would allow her to run on the Prime Material Plane? I figure since he's her pact, it's not like she would have escaped him - because then why would he continue to be an avenue for her power?
If you can help with that piece - I'd be happy to revisit this and give it another stab to try and get it closer to what you're looking for!




> First I want to say thank you! This is amazing and really helps me lean into who my character is. I had the outline, but seeing it written out by you really sparked a new life into him for me. So I made a few tweaks here and there. Mostly adding a word or two, or a couple times correcting a typo. And then in the middle I had a bit of a run away idea about why I would hire the assassin. Though I liked what you did, I didn't think that event was significant enough to truly warrant wanting to kill him. I did keep the age gap, so in my version on his 16th birthday Elias would be 32. I was hoping you might give me a little feedback on that rather major adjustment.
> Edit: I marked all of my changes in bold so you could see what I changed.


I really like the tournament segment! It changes the focus to your brother being the jerk, rather than how I had written it - which was your character reaching a breaking point.
Two *very* different scenarios for sure! Where as mine showed your character reaching a snapping point at the series of unfortunate events and the lack of love given to your character by his family (and sending an assassin after probably the most innocent person in your tragic background!), yours moves that - and keeps the focus that your brother is manipulating the guards to "fail" in the tournament so he could show how much he was better than your character (who, for those who observed this; had gone through and defeated your father's guards, despite his handicaps and would go on to lose to your brother - something revealed by the Captain of the Guard).

The only thing that felt slightly out of place, was if said guard had spent his life beating Elias, him mouthing/saying that his brother arranged all of this would seem out of place. Perhaps make one small change that makes of all the people - the Captain of the Guard showed mercy to Elias and wanted to side with him?

So change the one line I had from:
_One of the guards broke rank and rushed to my side, cleaving the ghouls arm and head and pulling me back to safety, screaming as I bled out._ 

To:
_Derrek, the Captain of the Guard, broke rank and rushed to my side, cleaving the ghouls arm and head and pulling me back to safety, screaming as I bled out._ 

And change:
_In semi-finals I was up against my Father's Captain of the Guard, who had for most of my life beaten the tar out of me in sparring sessions at my father's behest. As he faked opening after opening I slowly beat at him. Falling to his knees in what I knew was a mock surrender he whispered something I'll never forget, "I'm sorry Elias, your brother ordered that no one was to beat you today."_

To:
_In semi-finals I was up against my Derrek, the Captain of the Guard who had once saved my life against the undead and who had for most of my life beaten the tar out of me in sparring sessions at my father's behest, much to Derrek's regret. As he faked opening after opening I slowly beat at him. Falling to his knees in what I knew was a mock surrender he whispered something I'll never forget, "I'm sorry Elias, your brother ordered that no one was to beat you today."_

This shows Derrek (who I just named in the rewrite since we're giving him more significance) initially showed compassion by saving him against the undead; and in the tournament, revealed to Elias what was really happening - all showing that he did what he did only because he was commanded, but still, in his heart had compassion for Elias.

Thoughts?

----------


## Galithar

> I really like the tournament segment! It changes the focus to your brother being the jerk, rather than how I had written it - which was your character reaching a breaking point.
> Two *very* different scenarios for sure! Where as mine showed your character reaching a snapping point at the series of unfortunate events and the lack of love given to your character by his family (and sending an assassin after probably the most innocent person in your tragic background!), yours moves that - and keeps the focus that your brother is manipulating the guards to "fail" in the tournament so he could show how much he was better than your character (who, for those who observed this; had gone through and defeated your father's guards, despite his handicaps and would go on to lose to your brother - something revealed by the Captain of the Guard).
> 
> The only thing that felt slightly out of place, was if said guard had spent his life beating Elias, him mouthing/saying that his brother arranged all of this would seem out of place. Perhaps make one small change that makes of all the people - the Captain of the Guard showed mercy to Elias and wanted to side with him?
> 
> So change the one line I had from:
> _One of the guards broke rank and rushed to my side, cleaving the ghouls arm and head and pulling me back to safety, screaming as I bled out._ 
> 
> To:
> ...


I like the changes. In my mind when I wrote that the "at my father's behest" said that he didn't really WANT to beat me, but knew that it was his job and he'd been ordered to. He had no more choice about it than I did. And the changes help reflect what I already had in my mind for the situation. I'm also keeping the bit about my brother throwing the ball and my failure to catch it. It shows the beginning of a pattern of my brother embarrassing me. Maybe even indicating that he does these things, not because he holds any real contempt for me but because my Father who dotes on him thinks it's entertaining and he's just trying to impress his father as much as I wish I could. 

I guess my goal is to make it so that no matter what the situation is, every bad thing that happens is somehow connected to my Father. Whether he actually caused it directly or not, it's all his fault in my mind. He's the main antagonist in my personal story, regardless of what happens in the campaign.

----------


## AvvyR

> Got it! I wouldn't mind a second swing at it to tweak it and make it more to your liking.
> So I guess I would need to figure out - why is she on the Prime Material Plane rather than with the Tyvian? That's what I tried to pinpoint in mine. I tried to show the admiration he had for her, and really (maybe I didn't make it too obvious?) for his collection to be "complete." As long as Karinya doesn't have all of her memories, she's a bit "broken" in Tyvian's eyes (in how I envisioned him).
> But since the broken memory thing doesn't work - did you have an idea why Karinya wouldn't be stuck with Tyvian? Why he would allow her to run on the Prime Material Plane? I figure since he's her pact, it's not like she would have escaped him - because then why would he continue to be an avenue for her power?
> If you can help with that piece - I'd be happy to revisit this and give it another stab to try and get it closer to what you're looking for!


She's there to look for new and exciting things to add to the collection. Tyvian is powerful, but he can't be everywhere. He's also a noble, and haughty, and would much prefer to spend his time lounging in his palace, or showing off his collection to other genies/powerful entities to brag. Additionally, visiting the material plane himself introduces risk of being trapped by Planar Binding or something similar and having to temporarily do the bidding of another rather than focus on his own goals. 

He hires out mercenaries to search for things for him, and always has an ear out for leads, but due to politics, other genie nobles have an interest in denying him things he wants, so outsiders can't always be trusted to produce results. Therefore, he needs to occasionally send "employees" he trusts on expeditions to find new stock for the infinitely expanding collection. A blue tiefling? A rat corpse that's been naturally reanimated by parasitic fungi? A fish from the deep sea with teeth larger than its head? The material plane is full of such oddities. (Of course, she'll eventually get caught up in whatever the campaign plot is. How exactly she ends up working with the other PC's is something I'll figure out once I know who they are.)

At the start of the campaign, I intend to try to convince any "unique" individuals we encounter to sell themselves into Tyvian's collection, not realizing this thought is abhorrent to most people, then when they refuse, trying to talk them down to just selling their corpse after they die. Which is even worse. 

Tyvian's magic empowers Karinya, and allows her to face any dangers she may encounter. It also keeps her bound to him, so he can scry on her or summon her back to him if she is needed (to show off, for example). He can't imagine that she'd run away or not return to him, because as far as he's concerned, she's already reached the ultimate achievement a mortal can possibly aspire to. Character exploration is: If you're a caged bird that has stability, safety, and the adoration given to a beloved pet, why would you want to fly free?

----------


## Tawmis

> I like the changes. In my mind when I wrote that the "at my father's behest" said that he didn't really WANT to beat me, but knew that it was his job and he'd been ordered to. He had no more choice about it than I did. And the changes help reflect what I already had in my mind for the situation. I'm also keeping the bit about my brother throwing the ball and my failure to catch it. It shows the beginning of a pattern of my brother embarrassing me. Maybe even indicating that he does these things, not because he holds any real contempt for me but because my Father who dotes on him thinks it's entertaining and he's just trying to impress his father as much as I wish I could. 
> I guess my goal is to make it so that no matter what the situation is, every bad thing that happens is somehow connected to my Father. Whether he actually caused it directly or not, it's all his fault in my mind. He's the main antagonist in my personal story, regardless of what happens in the campaign.


I really like it! Your characters background is truly a tragic one all the way around; and reads more the makings of a story! 
I am envious of those who get to sit around the table and see you play this character out - because there's a lot here. And makes it very easy for you, to feel this character - and thus become attached, and care about what happens to him in the campaign. (I've known too many people who don't invest in a good background to make them feel connected, and just run in and attack things carelessly with the idea, if they die, they will just roll up another character!)

*And dude - thank you SO FREAKING much for your donation! I can not tell you how much I appreciate it!* (But I am trying to tell you now how much I do!) I always feel honored when people ask me to write their character backgrounds - they're trusting me with their character - and when they donate! It makes my heart feel like I really hit the spot with what they wanted! So thank you a million times! If you need anything else written (or need to bounce ideas) please let me know. I am doing it so those who donate basically skip to the front of the line for requests (sort of like if donating was a patreon thing... without the patreon website part!) So donating leads to skipping to the front! Thank you!

----------


## Galithar

> I really like it! Your characters background is truly a tragic one all the way around; and reads more the makings of a story! 
> I am envious of those who get to sit around the table and see you play this character out - because there's a lot here. And makes it very easy for you, to feel this character - and thus become attached, and care about what happens to him in the campaign. (I've known too many people who don't invest in a good background to make them feel connected, and just run in and attack things carelessly with the idea, if they die, they will just roll up another character!)
> 
> *And dude - thank you SO FREAKING much for your donation! I can not tell you how much I appreciate it!* (But I am trying to tell you now how much I do!) I always feel honored when people ask me to write their character backgrounds - they're trusting me with their character - and when they donate! It makes my heart feel like I really hit the spot with what they wanted! So thank you a million times! If you need anything else written (or need to bounce ideas) please let me know. I am doing it so those who donate basically skip to the front of the line for requests (sort of like if donating was a patreon thing... without the patreon website part!) So donating leads to skipping to the front! Thank you!


I'm actually amazed at how much your writing has inspired my own thoughts and writing. I'll be sure to keep you up to date with any future backgrounds I need help with, and I might even start writing a campaign journal for Elias (starting with your backstory of course.) I'm only 1 session into the campaign so I should be able to remember everything that happened so far :P 

I keep getting flashes of inspiration on how to expand his backstory now that you've got me started. It is just amazing what you get done in an hour worth of writing. And I truly believe you are providing a wonderful service to the forums here.

----------


## Tawmis

> She's there to look for new and exciting things to add to the collection. Tyvian is powerful, but he can't be everywhere. He's also a noble, and haughty, and would much prefer to spend his time lounging in his palace, or showing off his collection to other genies/powerful entities to brag. Additionally, visiting the material plane himself introduces risk of being trapped by Planar Binding or something similar and having to temporarily do the bidding of another rather than focus on his own goals. 
> He hires out mercenaries to search for things for him, and always has an ear out for leads, but due to politics, other genie nobles have an interest in denying him things he wants, so outsiders can't always be trusted to produce results. Therefore, he needs to occasionally send "employees" he trusts on expeditions to find new stock for the infinitely expanding collection. A blue tiefling? A rat corpse that's been naturally reanimated by parasitic fungi? A fish from the deep sea with teeth larger than its head? The material plane is full of such oddities. (Of course, she'll eventually get caught up in whatever the campaign plot is. How exactly she ends up working with the other PC's is something I'll figure out once I know who they are.)
> At the start of the campaign, I intend to try to convince any "unique" individuals we encounter to sell themselves into Tyvian's collection, not realizing this thought is abhorrent to most people, then when they refuse, trying to talk them down to just selling their corpse after they die. Which is even worse. 
> Tyvian's magic empowers Karinya, and allows her to face any dangers she may encounter. It also keeps her bound to him, so he can scry on her or summon her back to him if she is needed (to show off, for example). He can't imagine that she'd run away or not return to him, because as far as he's concerned, she's already reached the ultimate achievement a mortal can possibly aspire to. Character exploration is: If you're a caged bird that has stability, safety, and the adoration given to a beloved pet, why would you want to fly free?


This is what I needed!

So here we go with version two - let's see if this is closer to the mark!




> Hello Tawmis, got one for you. I have a good idea of who this character is, but still working on how they got here. Looking forward to your help.
> 
> Karinya
> Female Protector Aasimar (LN)
> Chain pact Warlock: Noble Genie patron (UA 2020 Subclasses 1)
> https://media.wizards.com/2020/dnd/d...bclasses01.pdf
> 
> She is an albino Aasimar that is in service to a mighty Djinni lord named Tyvian. Tyvian boasts about having the grandest menagerie across all the planes, sporting thousands of live or taxidermized rare and exotic beings from all corners of the multiverse. He also has an impressive collection of treasures and artifacts on display, but the menagerie is his pride. Karinya is both an assistant, and part of the collection herself. While technically a slave, she isn't particularly concerned with her condition. Tyvian, like most Djinni, is kind and caring toward his servitors and treats his favorite specimens with fawning adoration. A combination of this treatment and many years of service (how many?) leaves her with little idea of what a life outside service to the genie would entail.
> 
> Karinya has been entrusted to travel the Material Plane looking for new and unusual specimens to bring back to expand the menagerie. To assist, she's been granted an elemental spirit companion that normally takes the appearance of a white raven. My intention with this character is to have her start out content with her station in life, but grow over time to recognize her value as an individual and desire to break free of her bonds.


Tyvian was a Noble Genie, whose bronze skin gleamed giving the illusion that he might have been made of metal. In stark contrast, the woman bowing before him had cloudy white skin, almost as if appearing she was forged from the clouds. This is what had drawn Tyvians interest to her. 

Tyvian had never seen an Aasimar whose skin was that of the clouds; and so, when he found her, he took her under his wing as a part of his collection. Hed found her, floating through the Void, unconscious, baring a striking resemblance to the very clouds shed been drifting through. When Tyvian had found her, she was weak, and claimed to have been involved in a large scale battle which she and her companions had been forced to flee from. In the chaos, a portal had shattered and shunted her into the Void, and shed spent time trying to find her way out.

This only sparked Tyvians interest in Karinya even further; and for Karinya, shed been thankful to have been saved by the Noble Genie. Tyvian explained his massive collection and proudly escorted Karinya around his domain, waving his hand in every direction, where Karinyas eyes fell on something new everywhere she looked; some of what she saw were species of beings and animals that had been preserved by the Multiverses greatest taxidermy experts to ensure his collection was flawless after they had lived out their life (or if he found them dead, during his time roaming the Planes).

She soon realized that she had been considered a part of his collection; because he had no regard, or true concept of anything, other than his own interests. He interacted with others in a similar manner; several walked about his magnificent floating castle, serving him, cleaning  all of them were not simply servants, they were a part of his collection.

He would host extravagant parties for other Noble Genies for the sole purpose of showing off the latest things hed added to his collection. Most of the other Noble Genies shared his same obsession, seeking out to collect a wide variety of species, relics, and weapons from across the Multiverse with little regard of the impact it might have to the citizens from who they may have taken things. It had been what Tyvian called, a friendly competition among the other Noble Genies.

Karinya had been something special to him; however. He enjoyed pleasing her with his collection and doing things that entertained her and made her smile. Theyd developed a strong and powerful friendship and mutual respect. So much so that Tyvian had used her to gather some objects he had traded or collected to add to his ever expanding collection throughout the Multiverse, keeping a close eye on her in the beginning; but soon found that she enjoyed serving him. Hed always taken care of her  and all of his slaves  by treating them with the best foods, energizing waters to clean themselves. After all, anything less than the most exotic and rare foods and drinks would never dare cross the threshold of Tyvians front doors.

Tyvian approached Karinya one day who had been bathing in a pool that seemed to stretch for endless miles, with the sun hanging in the sky above her, warming her milky white skin. Karinya, he said, looking down at her. It would seem several items have begun appearing in the Prime Material Plane; things of interest. As it would turn out, I only trust one to fetch these items for me. I need you to venture to the Prime Material Plane  see if you can find any objects that are not in my collection. Collect anything and everything that could be of interest to me; undamaged, if at all possible. This includes animals, humanoids, armor, weapons, and relics.

Must I? she said, stepping out of the pool and wrapping a towel around her bare body. She did not mind running these collection missions for Tyvian; but she loved being here. The attention, the food, the sights, everything was wonderful here. There was no need to leave. Here there was no war, no fighting; there was only peace and tranquility. He looked at her and she heaved a deep sigh. You know I will, she said and returned to her room.

A few short hours later, shed been jaunted to the Prime Material Plane, and was immediately overcome by the smell of cow dung, as she looked around and found herself near the city gates of a small farming village. She heaved a deep sigh and realized the sooner she got to collecting, the sooner she could return back to Tyvian.






> I'm actually amazed at how much your writing has inspired my own thoughts and writing. 
> I keep getting flashes of inspiration on how to expand his backstory now that you've got me started.


This is one of the most flattering things I can possibly hear! Seriously. I love writing (clearly, right). And if I somehow invoke a spark in someone to venture into writing (or any form of creativity) - that's like... everything to me.




> It is just amazing what you get done in an hour worth of writing. And I truly believe you are providing a wonderful service to the forums here.


[/quote]

This stuff helps me relax. My mind is a maelstrom of swirling ideas. So being able to have someone deliver a "writing challenge" to me - and allow me to focus that creative storm on a designated target - it lets me get that creativity out of me, and allows my brain to get that satisfaction of having done something creative. I never, ever, ever thought this thread was going to take off. But I am so utterly thankful that it has.




> I'll be sure to keep you up to date with any future backgrounds I need help with, and I might even start writing a campaign journal for Elias (starting with your backstory of course.) I'm only 1 session into the campaign so I should be able to remember everything that happened so far :P


If you do, please PM me the thread or the URL. Would love to keep following what happens next!

----------


## Foxydono

Hi, I would like to have a character background witten up! I do already have some basic information which can be used. We are starting in HoTDQ. 

First off, It's a Yuan ti pureblood called: Don Guan (alignment LN). He was born and raised in ss'thar'tiss'ssun, located in Najara, just below the Serpent Hills and above the Wyvern Forest in Fearun.

Another important part of his history, is that he was married and his wife layed some eggs. Unfortunately, a green dragon came, who killed his wife and ate all the eggs. Don Guan vowed to kill all evil dragons, especially green ones. 

However, he realised that his power fell short when confronted with such a mighty creature. He came to the conclusion that only with preperation and tactics he would be able to slay these mighty beasts. So he became a Conquest Paladin in service of The Red Knight. 

Any help with further developing his backstory is much appreciated!

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi, I would like to have a character background witten up! I do already have some basic information which can be used. We are starting in HoTDQ. 
> First off, It's a Yuan ti pureblood called: Don Guan (alignment LN). He was born and raised in ss'thar'tiss'ssun, located in Najara, just below the Serpent Hills and above the Wyvern Forest in Fearun.
> Another important part of his history, is that he was married and his wife layed some eggs. Unfortunately, a green dragon came, who killed his wife and ate all the eggs. Don Guan vowed to kill all evil dragons, especially green ones. 
> However, he realised that his power fell short when confronted with such a mighty creature. He came to the conclusion that only with preperation and tactics he would be able to slay these migjty beasts. So he became a Conquest Paladin in service of The Red Knight. 
> Any help with further developing his backstory is much appreciated!


Consider this added! (I would not blame you for not reading this entire thread, as it's obviously not required! Heh!) - But I have used a reoccurring Green Dragon in several people's stories as a way to tie what I call "The Tawmis-Verse" (that many of these character histories are all intertwined in the same world idea; naturally not required, but nothing about anyone else's origin is mandatory to yours - but just that little extra challenge for me to push myself a little harder and make it feel like a woven story happening in the same world). So, using a Green Dragon for your main "villain" will be really easy!

----------


## Foxydono

Thanks! And if you are able to intertwine the character into your already existing world, that would be awesome :)

----------


## richardbob123

Name: Igris
Gender: Male
Race: Githyanki
Alignment: Chaotic neutral
Class:barbarian path of the beast for one of the new ua
Background: far traveller
and the thing is that the  ancient animal spirit  that dwells within him, is not a normal creature but one what was native to the Astral Plane

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Igris
> Gender: Male
> Race: Githyanki
> Alignment: Chaotic neutral
> Class:barbarian path of the beast for one of the new ua
> Background: far traveller
> and the thing is that the  ancient animal spirit  that dwells within him, is not a normal creature but one what was native to the Astral Plane


Consider this added - did you have an animal in mind from the Astral Plane?




> Removed as this is too much!


 :Small Big Grin:  You're silly if you think you got away from removing it! I save all requests in a file so that I know what order they're in - and since you sponsored me via donation - yours (like others who have donated!) gets to jump to the front of the line! So that said...




> One of the other players really, really wants to play a wizard, so I have decided to alter my character a little. There are some similarities with Kelwyn (particularly mechanically), as personality-wise the new wizard is going to be very different. If you have time and inclination, I would love to see what you could make of this! I've tried to put a little more effort into giving you some base material to work with... 
> This is for a homebrew campaign where the world is being created as we go along. The history below has been developed in conjunction with the DM, and he's very happy for us to bring anything to the table so don't worry about just making stuff up!
> Aendir Whitestar
> Human arcana cleric (hermit)
> 22 years old
> Neutral good
> 
> Str 8
> Dex 14
> ...


I did end up naming your goddess of magic and god of death (you can strike those out if you want, or rename them - just helped me in my writing to know who I was writing about)
But I made it so that only the people of the monastery knew either name; and that both had been stricken from the history books and memories of everyone else.
I also had the character develop a love interest with said friend; to really add the punch of what happens to the monastery.
As always! Enjoy! And I'd love some feedback if you have any!
=============================================

It had been a fine Summer morning when as Paelias, an Elven Monk of the KorReyan Mountains heard a faint sound befall his ears. He turned his head ever so slightly and closed his eyes, forcing all the normal sounds of nature hed been accustomed to hearing, to focus solely on the one sound that had seemed strangely out of place.

It sounded like a child crying. Unusual, for sure, Paelias thought, because in the KorReyan Monastery, there were no young children  and certainly no  but the sounds of it  infants. Paelias quickly sprinted across the courtyard and opened the towering doors of the Monastery and found a young human infant, wrapped in cloth, sitting on the step to the great Monastery. Without giving it much thought, he quickly scooped the child into his arms and looked around  thered been no one else around. Not even when he pushed all of natures sound from his ears to listen only to fleeing footprints  there was nothing. Yet, the child looked as if hed just been set down before Paelias arrived; there was no frost on the blankets and the child was warm. Well, little Aendir, Paelias named the infant an ancient Elven word meaning the gift, it would seem someone has placed you at our steps as a gift.

While many of the other Monks of the Monastery had advised Paelias to take the child down the mountain to be raised in the nearby town of Vaulhalla, Paelias argued that the child had been left with them for a reason; and that he alone would take responsibility for the child, if he must.

Due to his human heritage, Aendir grew far quicker than elves, and as the years progressed, by the age of four, Aendir was mimicking Paelias during his mediation rituals as well as when he practiced honing his body and Ki. By the age of eight, Aendir had befriended a teenage Monk, fairly new to the Monastery herself named Shanairra.

By the age of thirteen, the friendship Aendir had felt for Shanairra had developed into more. They flirted with one another quite a bit; Shanairra was drawn to Aendir because he was different than the others  he was human. He was, as a result, in some ways, more mature than the other young Elves who had been training. While they had remained focused to the learning of the Monastery, Shanairra herself enjoyed the attention and distractions that Aendir provided.

Itd been one night, just after one of the training sessions, where both Aendir and Shanairra had been sitting up on the northern guard tower, gazing up at the stars that Shanairra finally asked how Aendir had come to the Monastery.

Aendir provided the details that, according to Paelias, hed simply been found on the steps of the KorReyan Monastery. He had no memory of his mother or father, or why hed been abandoned, but he was thankful to have been found and raised by Paelias who showed him nothing but love and respect; and because, in the end, it had allowed him to meet Shanairra. Her cheeks flushed red. Just as Aendir was leaning over to kiss her soft, ample lips, Paelias appeared behind them and coughed loudly, startling them both to their feet.

Perhaps you should return to your rooms, he said with a stern voice, but could not hide his smile, no matter how hard hed tried.

As Shanairra quickly scampered down the stone stairway, Aendir tried to also leave; but Paelias placed his hand on his shoulder, stopping him. Youve been watching me at our home, as I train myself. And Ive seen you, from the window, watching Shanairra. Perhaps you would officially like to train to become a Monk as well? I feel you are old enough now, Aendir.

I would like that, Aendir replied, if only so he could be around Shanairra more.

The next day, Aendir was standing on the mat, one row behind Shanairra. She kept glancing back and smiling at Aendir, glad hed decided that the path of the Monk was his future. Paelias paced back and forth in the front, his arms folded behind his back. We must all know the history and the reason for which this Monastery stands. Hundreds of years ago there was a great war between the living and the dead. On the one side stood Graun, the god of death, lord and master over his other siblings. For reasons unknown, Graun had decided to betray his fellow gods in an attempt to kill them all. We have speculated that perhaps, he had sought to become the One God, which would harness the power of all the gods. In the end, his siblings, who had been fighting with one another, realized that Graun was the one true threat, and came together against him. They had, in the end, managed to stop Graun and imprisoned him into The Void  but in the aftermath of it all, Graun had succeeded in killing many of his siblings and one such tragic loss was the goddess of Magic herself, Allana, for thered been no sign of her when they gathered around the entrance of the Void to slam the door shut. Hundreds of years passed. Arcane magic still continued to function for mortals, and gradually her name - and even her very existence - was forgotten by all but the oldest of the elves. We are the preservation of her name; high up in these mountains  we are close to the Heavens for which this war waged. Below, in the world, speaking her name  no one remembers her. We keep this Monastery alive for her; until she is found, and her name returned to the mortal world.

After a moment of silence, which was tradition, after this daily speech, the training began. 

As Aendir began to follow the motions and steps and gestures, the very air around him crackled with energy. Each sweep of his arm or leg, created a white light, similar to a white star falling through the heavens, and soon he heard the words, Find me gently whispered in his ears.

Having seen the magic crackling around him, Paelias stopped the training, shocked. Come forward, Aendir.

Timid and shy to have attention drawn to him, Paelias touched Aendir on the forehead. You have earned a surname this morning. You are Aendir Whitestar. And child, you are far more than what you appear to be.

Paelias looked up, The rest of todays class will be cancelled. Go on and return to your rooms and practice honing your Ki. Aendir, come with me.

As Paelias and Aendir walked, Paelias looked down at him. Today during the class, you were not channeling Ki energy. That was different. That felt and looked like magic. How did you do that?

I dont know, Aendir shrugged.

Listen to me, Paelias urged. Wizards take years out of their life learning to channel magic. Youve never been trained by a Wizard. This tells me that this is coming from somewhere else. Perhaps influenced by the gods.

I heard a womans voice, Aendir admitted. She whispered find me.

Paelias stopped. It cant be. He shook his head. Aendir, do you realize what  who you are?

Clearly confused by it all, Aendir simply shook his head.

I believe Allana herself has granted you her power, Paelias explained. You are an arcane cleric, magically infused by the goddess herself.

But thats not possible, Aendir retorted. You told me yourself, that shed been long forgotten and that there are no clerics of Allana.

There are none, he admitted. No one but us here in the Monastery even know her name. Aendir, she is alive  and she has bestowed her gift upon you to find her and return her to the Heavens. You cannot refuse this quest.

Aendir spent the next six weeks, removed from the class, and forced to stay in the Great Library of the Monastery where he poured through page after page of forgotten lore about the gods and the Great War, and where he also learned information about Allana herself.

However, Aendirs life would take a dark turn on the seventh week. While studying down in the Great Library, he heard loud booming sounds which snapped him out of his reading. The sounds continued, and were soon followed by alarms, shouting, screaming, and even what sounded like howling and people dying. Aendir slammed the tome shut and was just about to run up the stairs, when Paelias appeared, running down the stairs.

He was cut up, bleeding, and out of breath. He looked around the Great Library and opened up a tome whose pages were false and inside was a symbol  the same symbol that Aendir had seen in the tomes hed been reading  it was the forgotten symbol of Allana. He shoved it into Aendirs hand and breathed heavily, Take this. Stay hidden. Find allies. Gather power to protect yourself. Darkness is coming. He grabbed Aendirs hand and forced him down a row of books until they came to a wall, where he pressed a lever. A secret passage opened. Go, Paelias demanded.

But what about you, Aendir asked, and his mind wandered to Shanairra as well.

I must close the passage behind you, you are all that matters, Paelias said, giving Aendir a shove into the corridor. The floor was slippery and Aendir found himself unable to stand, now sliding down the twisting and turning, smooth cavern before landing in a body of water. The underground river swept him away, and from there, he plunged from a small waterfall, into another river, out in the open now  his first time outside of the Monastery. He gasped and choked for air as he swam to the shore and looked up, miles away, he could see the Monastery, and it had a faint red glow, as if it were burning down.

Hed wanted to run back  help Paelias and Shanairra  but he couldnt. He had a feeling in his heart that he should listen to Paelias, and that the goddess Allana may protect those he loved. Putting the symbol under his sleeve, Aendir climbed out of the water, his tears mixed with the water from the river.

----------


## Svantis

> I've actually never played a Divination Wizard, so this was new to me - to see how to make it fit.
> It was a dangerous balance of making your character sound like a Sorcerer rather than a Cleric turned Divination Wizard with how I described him.
> You didn't provide a name - so I just created one (Talaron Skytree) that you can change to fit your character.
> I added some lore of (Speaker of the Moon, Crescent of the Moon) these can be changed to whatever you want them to be... I was just thinking something High-Elf sounding... reminds me very much of Dragonlance (I think in Dragonlance it's Speaker of the Stars? I need to re-read the books!)
> Hopefully you enjoy it!
> (And I leave it up to you and the DM, in regards to his trainer Phey, as to what he is... is he a High-Elf... or is he more?)
> Feedback, as always, is appreciated! Keeps the thread alive and bumped!
> Enjoy!
> ============================
> ...



Thanks man, I love it <3

----------


## richardbob123

> Consider this added - did you have an animal in mind from the Astral Plane?


i don't mind which kind of animal you choose, the one thing i think it should be is a predator

----------


## Jaryn

> You're silly if you think you got away from removing it!


Ha! Sorry - thought I was being too cheeky asking for an alteration, and particularly dumping a whole load of information in the post.

Anyway, as far as feedback goes you really brought the story to life - it's absolutely what I was after and one of my favorite backgrounds so far. I really like the development of a love interest as well as the adopted father. Lots of hooks for the DM to get their teeth into!

I will probably advance the age of the character a little more as it progresses towards the critical couple of incidents, as I definitely see them as being a bit older than 13-14 when they're adventuring, but that is super easily done. 

You got the feel of Paelias and the monastery just right; there's a real sense of place. Thank you as always. Very excited to step into Aendir's shoes now.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thanks man, I love it <3


The pleasure was mine!




> i don't mind which kind of animal you choose, the one thing i think it should be is a predator


I was envisioning a Displacer Beast. Thoughts?




> Ha! Sorry - thought I was being too cheeky asking for an alteration, and particularly dumping a whole load of information in the post.
> 
> Anyway, as far as feedback goes you really brought the story to life - it's absolutely what I was after and one of my favorite backgrounds so far. I really like the development of a love interest as well as the adopted father. Lots of hooks for the DM to get their teeth into!
> 
> I will probably advance the age of the character a little more as it progresses towards the critical couple of incidents, as I definitely see them as being a bit older than 13-14 when they're adventuring, but that is super easily done. 
> 
> You got the feel of Paelias and the monastery just right; there's a real sense of place. Thank you as always. Very excited to step into Aendir's shoes now.


This was an absolute blast. Would love to hear about your gaming sessions!

----------


## richardbob123

> I was envisioning a Displacer Beast. Thoughts?


That's ok with me

----------


## Man_Over_Game

I got a tough one for you, Tawmis.

A slaver that was once evil, became good through a Conquest Paladin teaching him how to understand why evil is "wrong".  That is, the character was force-fed their own medicine until they realized the error of their ways.  

Now the character serves the chapter of Paladins that does the same, inflicting Evil upon Evil in a last attempt to strip away everything until desperation overcomes malice.  

One particular aspect of the chapter is that they all have a level of self-loathing of who they are/were, and inflicting pain on those that deserve it is considered a form of penance.  Not only are they to constantly inflict the same horrors they so loathe, but they do so on reflections of themselves.  More often than not their actions fail, as violence and fear rarely produces anything but futility.  That futility is another lesson, that you're to struggle against it and your other failures, until you're finally able to reveal worth in your actions (as you produce another Paladin to the order, and so are promoted).

To summarize, the chapter uses fairly abusive teachings in order to get a bunch of badguys to hate themselves enough to become a self-sustaining pyramid scheme of self-loathing.  Occasionally, they accidentally find a diamond amidst a coal mine of slain badguys.

If possible, I'd like the story to focus on the moment the character changes.  The epiphany, that *click*, that changes him from captive to paladin.

It's a bit open-ended, with names, and whatnot, but I wanted it to be whatever fits best for your storytelling.

----------


## stormsouldevil

Got a new character Im rolling up, and got most of it done....

Name: Rasuna Auravar
Age: 19
Level (3, Totem barb.)
Race: orc (Green skin, red hair, golden eyes)
Alignment: Chaotic Good.

Idea: what they lack in original character concept I wanted to make up in backstory. Instead of the normal sexual violence cliche and "I WAS RAISED BY WOLVES!" I wanted to go with a happy home life and more of a commune with nature type of warrior. (and yes I did go bear totem, because bears are awesome, and DR to almost everything is awesome. Also despite adoring the concept this is the first chance ive had to run a barbarian in 5e for more then a few sessions.)

Messin around with Xans.... I got that.... I just feel like I got a little too much that. So Im looking to add a bit more danger spice to her history. And she does have 3 years of adventuring to play with. 

Her father and mother fell in love when he ventured from orc lands with the hopes of trading and hunting. Instead he decided to settle with a human woman. The Village would only tolerate so much, so instead they moved into the wilderness. My human grandparents helped with what they could and soon we had a large home. My father hunted and the excess pelts and meats sold well in the village and started a lumber business, his willingness to venture into more dangerous parts of the mountain forest made him the supplier of the best lumber in the area. The business was slow growing but afforded a comfortable life. 

Since he has passed, his eldest daughter has taken up the family business.



Family and ages-
- Kraiz, died at 45 in his sleep 5 years ago
- Jodis, 48

- Tamozi: 31, f Hunter/logger

- Ingun: 29, f, Caravan guard/logger

- Orest: 26, m trapper/logger

- Ureg: 23 f, Hunter/Logger

- Agamok: 22, m Caravan guard/logger

- Bruni: 20yo, M Forest guide/logger (He often works on his own as a guide thanks to a mildly bum knee.)

- Rasuna: 19, F, Barbarian/Warrior /logger

- Herdis: 18 f, logger

- Zurimak: 17 m, training to be a trapper/logger


Edit: And had some edits about what I think my character is like and her backstory.

Backstory i'm, editing the family business to logging, the survivalist training came in handy but their primary source of funds was their willingness to venture deeper into the forest for good timber, though they often had paid employees it was an all hands on deck venture for most of her life. Now that her older sister is running a fully established business it's much more self sufficient.

Her story with the bear totem (I'm thinking about going full Bear, as the campaign is level 3-16 and Im the only real melee character (We have a monk and a cleric but they are definitely NOT front liners. No one is playing a real squishy character, but a LOT of D8s and my 1 D12 HD) is a bit more mythical. One winter (about 13 years old) they were out long into the winter, seperated and lost from her convoy after a goblin attack she was persumed dead until she came back in the spring. She claimed to have found refuge with a Bear, but since then shes been changed. As if she drinks more deeply from the cup of life. Wilder, but kinder. Angrier, but happier.


She (or he, Im not super tied down on gender) is kind of a warrior of the people. She grew up in a home and among people who shared freely what they had and she has little patience for the scheming and often brutal policies in cities, and barely an understanding of why those with so much have so much while many more have so little. She helps where she can, with a spare coin or bit of bread for most of the hungry and destitute she runs into. Those that fear to, she plays to being more orcish and more "barbaric", though for the vulnerable and children she always has a smile and a warm greeting.

This change comes a bit from spending most of my weekend blaring Flogging Molly in my head phones. ^_^

----------


## Tawmis

> I got a tough one for you, Tawmis.
> A slaver that was once evil, became good through a Conquest Paladin teaching him how to understand why evil is "wrong".  That is, the character was force-fed their own medicine until they realized the error of their ways.  
> Now the character serves the chapter of Paladins that does the same, inflicting Evil upon Evil in a last attempt to strip away everything until desperation overcomes malice.  
> (Snip)






> Got a new character Im rolling up, and got most of it done....
>  Half Orc barbarian. And what they lack in original character concept I wanted to make up in backstory. Instead of the normal sexual violence cliche and "I WAS RAISED BY WOLVES!" I wanted to go with a happy home life and more of a commune with nature type of warrior. (and yes I did go bear totem, because bears are awesome, and DR to almost everything is awesome. Also despite adoring the concept this is the first chance ive had to run a barbarian in 5e for more then a few sessions.)
> (Snip)


Consider these added! I look forward to doing these! Work was chaotic yesterday - today, I am hoping to sit down and try to knock out a few of the pending ones during lunch!

----------


## Goldlizard

> Oh, sure! You can just PM to me - or heck, better - start your own thread on the forum - so others can check it out too! (Just message me the link to the thread if you do that, and I'd love to read them!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not being familiar with the Chakara - I read up on them (the link in your original post is broken; but the game and the general URL was enough to get me what I needed!)
> So, based off of what I read (three pages to the race) - and having never played it - I am making a few assumptions in this origin that may or may not work.
> Hopefully it does; because as the concept continued to roll as I wrote it... I actually enjoyed it!
> I just don't know if this is exactly how this race works!
> ...


Sorry, for the late reply, I'be bee nbusy. Thank you for the Background! I love to see this custom creation getting some glory. you work wonders.

----------


## Tawmis

> Sorry, for the late reply, I'be bee nbusy. Thank you for the Background! I love to see this custom creation getting some glory. you work wonders.


Thank you! And completely understand about being busy.

My work, as of today, announced we will all be working from home for the next two weeks due to the Corona Virus stuff. So it's been chaotic (I do IT Support stuff, so all these people now need help with their VPN, access, etc).




> Hi, I had a character I made for a one shot that I ended up really liking that I would like some of your awesome help fleshing out more.
>  Name: Arrakis Sandtrout
> Race: Fallen Aasimar 
> Class: Hexblade1/Conquest7
> Align: Lawful Evil
> Flaws: selfish, allies are just a means to an end
> Appearance: leathery taunt skin from the sun, blue on blue eyes, only has one wing left
> 
> Grew up in Zakhara, with character traits drawn heavily form the Fremen of the Dune series, if the name didn't give it away yet. Does not outright lie, but deals in half truths when needed. 
> ...


I wanted to play up that Arrakis had a connection to angels (Aasimar), as does Zariel (formerly an angel).
I introduced a way that Arrakis is captured, and how he starts, very much a hero, and falls, broken by Zariel.
Hopefully this works for you! Please leave ANY feedback! Whether you like it, hate it, whatever - it helps keep the thread bumped!
As always -
Enjoy!
=========================================

Arrakis Sandtrout had spent his life fighting a war against the ever encroaching darkness and shadow that slowly spread across the land, as if the light of hope were a setting sun on the distant horizon. As an Aasimar, he had always tried to be a light of hope to the people of Zakhara, leading them in endless battles against the demon-spawn that rose from the bleakness. 

One of the men, a human named Brennahl, approached Arrakis. Brennahl had been cut, torn, and bleeding profusely after the latest attempt to stop the demon siege. We cannot win this, Arrakis, he sighed, as he attempted to  in vain  to stop the extensive bleeding from his forearm. All is lost.

No, Arrakis placed his hand firmly on Brennahls shoulder lightly, though it appeared it might have been enough force to topple the bleeding human. They only wish you to believe that all is lost. This is how they win.

Im afraid, Brennahl admitted. If we fall here, my family resides in Korefen, just behind us.

They will be safe, Arrakis assured him. You and I will see to that. I will be at your side, and together we will be the spear of hope that breaks these demons. You will not fail because I refuse to fail.

For three weeks, the battles continued to rage, and just as Arrakis had said, hed remained by Brennahls side, and theyd fought back to back, facing impossible odds, but each night, they returned victorious; sometimes bloodier, and closer to the death than the night before, but they had been there for each other.

It had been the end of the third week when the battle took a drastic turn.

Behind the newest demon siege, a massive figure could be seen. Though the creature bore a demonic appearance, it wielded a massive scimitar and hurled flame from its hands with devastating results. Not only had the demons inflicted damage, but this new attacker now was capitalizing on the assault, destroy demon and human alike, in its reckless attack to decimate all who stood before it.

Brennahl and Arrakis soon found themselves surrounded by the demon spawn, with their backs to one another, Brennahl whispered, This is where the battle ends, my friend.

The large, lumbering figure peered down, scimitar in hand, leaning against his crimson shoulder. Well, what do we have here? its voice boomed. Is that angel blood I sniff, its wretched smell, burning my nostrils with purity? He looked at the demons and cultists standing around him and barked, Bring them both. I believe our wonderful mistress would like to speak with them.

Though Brennahl and Arrakis struggled, it had been in vain, as the numbers overwhelmed them, like the shadow of night.

When Arrakis opened his eyes again, he was chained to a wall and a woman sat across from him. Angel blood, she whispered and of such pure goodness. He fingers traced something on the side of her chair as she looked up. I was once an angel, you know. I was once beautiful, skin of white, hair flowing like clouds, wings made of the wind.

I was told to watch the Blood War, she continued, watch. Watch and wait. I became obsessed with the war. We could finish the War. I wanted to. But they would not listen. So the War waged on and on, and so I watched. I saw the living, die brutally. I see the dying, left to rot. All sense of life faded from me as I began to lose sight of it. Soon I embraced the shadow. I embraced the darkness. I became what you see before you.

Zariel, Arrakis whispered.

Good, she smiled from beneath her dark hood, you know my name. And you know if you displease me, your soul will be shackled to the walls outside my chamber, to scream and perish night after night, for all eternity.

That is for those who only serve you, Arrakis replied.

Is it? she smiled, as she suddenly stood. She snapped her fingers and Brennahl appeared, strapped to a wooden board. She raked her hands across his flesh, and his skin could be heard sizzling as it bubbled and burned beneath her touch. She dropped three droplets of his blood onto her hand and clenched her fist. Suddenly, as if from thin air, a woman and two children appeared before her. She grabbed the womans head and with a quick snap, killed her. Brennahl screamed out, furious. Itd been his wife.

She reached for the first child.

Stop! Arrakis barked. Youve made your point, witch. If I give my service to you, will you set them free?

I would, she laughed. But my Efreeti already saw to it that you soul was mine. Look at your chest.

Arrakis looked down and saw a glowing red rune in his chest.

Efreeti magic, she smiled. She snapped the first childs neck, then the others, then Brennahls. Well, at least theyre all together now. She laughed and left the room, leaving Arrakis strapped to the wall.

Day after day, week after week, month after month, Arrakis relieved the same nightmare, until he could take it no more.

What is it you want of me? he demanded. Why do you kill my friend and his family every night and refuse to tell me what you want.

She placed her hand on Arrakis chest. Ah, yes, there it is Hope broken. The evil now seeps in the cracks of where Hope once lay. Now youre ready. The Blood War. It is on going, and many souls perish. I need more. Return to the Prime Material Plane with my blessing, and use the magic I have bestowed into your veins, to harvest souls for me.

Arrakis could feel it in him; like a poison that had spread through him. The endless nights of seeing his friend and family murdered before him had, at first made him despise her. But soon, his hatred gave way to desperation. His desperation then soon gave way to seeking anything to end all of this from happening; and in that moment, the evil crept in his veins. He knew if he did not obey her, this would all resume again.

He had, through her endless murdering, disassociated himself from feeling anything. No hope. No sympathy. No anger.

As the chains disappeared, he found himself falling forward, kneeling before her.

I live, and die, to serve you, he whispered.

She placed her hand under his chin and smiled, And you will do all three.

----------


## stormsouldevil

Added some better formatting to my post and a few more details.

Also hope work isnt too terrible. I'm hoping mine doesnt decide to stop before next friday (I get paid by the day and need those days)

----------


## theblindsaint

> Thank you! And completely understand about being busy.
> 
> My work, as of today, announced we will all be working from home for the next two weeks due to the Corona Virus stuff. So it's been chaotic (I do IT Support stuff, so all these people now need help with their VPN, access, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to play up that Arrakis had a connection to angels (Aasimar), as does Zariel (formerly an angel).
> I introduced a way that Arrakis is captured, and how he starts, very much a hero, and falls, broken by Zariel.
> Hopefully this works for you! Please leave ANY feedback! Whether you like it, hate it, whatever - it helps keep the thread bumped!
> ...


The direction you took in how he meet with Zariel face to face, and is has an active interest in twisting Arrakis is a very interesting and one I haven't thought of but do enjoy. However, his fall reminds me alot of Reek/Theon from GoT, and I have too hard of a time imagining how someone like that would be able to embody the forceful presence of a conquest paladin. Regardless, thank you for the write up!

----------


## Tawmis

> Also hope work isn't too terrible. I'm hoping mine doesn't decide to stop before next Friday (I get paid by the day and need those days)


Well, we still have to work. So we're not out of work. We're just being forced to do it remotely now, from home.




> The direction you took in how he meet with Zariel face to face, and is has an active interest in twisting Arrakis is a very interesting and one I haven't thought of but do enjoy. However, his fall reminds me alot of Reek/Theon from GoT, and I have too hard of a time imagining how someone like that would be able to embody the forceful presence of a conquest paladin. Regardless, thank you for the write up!


Easy there! I did not have anyone's penis chopped off and sent to their father and sister!  :Small Sigh: 

But I can see what you're saying - the endless torture. But what I was hoping to try and convey is that Arrakis made a promise to Brennahl that he would keep him (and his family safe) - so for months on end, Zariel showed Arrakis the only thing that would break him - his shattered promise being relived time and time again.

And unlike Theon/Reek, who became more of a timid mouse (well, except at his end scene), Arrakis (after reliving a broken promise repeatedly for months) simply because immune to compassion (and thus falls towards Lawful Evil) in his promise to serve Zariel. (And... I don't know if it was clear enough, but it was implied - that Zariel was lying when she said the Efreeti magic already bound his soul to her; this is why she continued to torture him with the vision of those deaths - so that he, on his own, would succumb and willingly serve her).

Always looking to please my customers - I wrote this one up! You're clearly a DUNE fan - and this one took me 11 minutes to write (after I looked up a few DUNE references to use). This one I feel is a bit silly, because of the (obvious) DUNE references (if you're a DUNE fan) - but who knows, this might be closer to what you want?

Enjoy!




> Hi, I had a character I made for a one shot that I ended up really liking that I would like some of your awesome help fleshing out more.
>  Name: Arrakis Sandtrout
> Race: Fallen Aasimar 
> Class: Hexblade1/Conquest7
> Align: Lawful Evil
> Flaws: selfish, allies are just a means to an end
> Appearance: leathery taunt skin from the sun, blue on blue eyes, only has one wing left
> Grew up in Zakhara, with character traits drawn heavily form the Fremen of the Dune series, if the name didn't give it away yet. Does not outright lie, but deals in half truths when needed. 
> As for the light backstory I already have from the one shot: due to his celestial heritage,  Arrakis was kidnapped, raised, and then had his soul offered to Zariel by cultists. Thinking since he was already destined for hell, he'd rather not become a lemure. Therefore he decided to forge a new contract, where he would seek out worthy souls to fuel the blood war in exchange for better standing in the ranks of hell. This is also where he gained a level in hexblade, where the hexblade's curse appears as a brand of Zariel. To perform his duties to Zariel more efficiently, he poses as a lawful good paladin.  
> Any input would be welcome, though I specifically need help with how Arrakis would hide his true allegiance, or maybe he doesn't even need to?


I wanted to play up that Arrakis had a connection to angels (Aasimar), as does Zariel (formerly an angel).
I introduced a way that Arrakis is captured, and how he starts, very much a hero, and falls, broken by Zariel.
Hopefully this works for you! Please leave ANY feedback! Whether you like it, hate it, whatever - it helps keep the thread bumped!
As always -
Enjoy!
=========================================

Arrakis Sandtrout had once been a proud warrior.

Having been an Aasimar, people looked to him for leadership and inspiration. He led men through great wars, leading the charge time and time again.

But that was long ago. The wars have ended as has the glory.

Now, with one tattered wing, leathery taut skin, having spent all of his life in the barren dunes of Zakhara, Arrakis now sat inside The Chaumurky reliving his life through drunken retellings that seemed more glorious than the last time he spun the story. Ahleena, a female human, whose perfectly curved body had earned her a considerable amount of coin each night, sat on Arrakis lap. The two had formed a mutual agreement, where she would keep him company at night, if he provided the additional entertainment.

After several more drinks, and several more stories, Ahleena took Arrakis hand and led him (fumbling as he was) up to her room, on the second floor of the tavern of questionable repute. 

As she slipped out of her aba, a loose, black robe, that the ladies of the evening often wore, Arrakis reached into his tattered, unwashed cloak and provided the elacca spice; a highly addictive narcotic produced from the blood bush seed; which is soaked in alcohol, then boiled in water for no more than two minutes, then grinded down to a fine dust. The seed, normally lethal to those injected with it, in this powdered down form, created a euphoric high.

He traded his service of being local protection for the local gangs, in exchange for doses of the elacca spice. As he and Ah'leena took a small pinch and placed it under their tongues; their mouths tingled and burned, felt cold, then hot; and the two began kissing one another passionately, until that passion escalated to consensual, euphoric intercourse. 

As he laid there, less than an hour later, his arm still lying across her bare, naked breast, as she slept peacefully next to him, Arrakis could once again see how, not only had the glory of war been lost to him; but somehow, the powers once bestowed upon him for being an Aasimar had also been revoked. The high he experienced allowed him to both forget and relive those days in his mind. But as the high wore off, those images, those feelings, remained and the need to forget them or relive them, surfaced, and created a vicious circle in his mind.

That morning, his door was suddenly kicked down, jarring his mind to a distorted sense of awareness as men and women, wearing black and red cloaks rushed into the room. When Ahleena tried to stand, they simply pushed her down and grabbed Arrakis, placing a spell over him that rendered him unconscious.

When he awoke he was in a dark cave, with cultists having formed a circle around him, tied to a post in the center near a large bonfire, as they chanted.

The center bonfire came alive, as a woman, appearing as if she were riding a giant purple worm, burst through the flames. He wasnt sure if the effects of elacca spice were still coursing through his veins; seeing a purple worm in the deserts of Zakhara was not uncommon (though, often usually the last thing someone saw). It was the woman  admittedly attractive  on top of the purple worm that had made him question his own sobriety. 

She stepped off the purple worm and approached him.  Angel blood. I was once an angel, you know. I was once beautiful, skin of white, hair flowing like clouds, wings made of the wind.

I was told to watch the Blood War, she continued, watch. Watch and wait. I became obsessed with the war. We could finish the War. I wanted to. But they would not listen. So the War waged on and on, and so I watched. I saw the living, die brutally. I see the dying, left to rot. All sense of life faded from me as I began to lose sight of it. Soon I embraced the shadow. I embraced the darkness. I became what you see before you.

Zariel, Arrakis whispered.

Good, she smiled from beneath her dark hood, you know my name. I know yours as well. You were once a great warrior  now, youve lost your way, your friends, your glory, she looked him over, your wings, and even your powers.

If you plan to kill me, do it and get it over with, Arrakis replied, uncaringly.

Hardly, she smiled back at the Aasimar. I want you to do something for me.

What could you want with someone like me? Arrakis barked.

Oh, she walked by, running her hand beneath his chin, you are exactly what I need. You understand the glory of war. The thrill of battle. I need you, to go out there  and claim souls for me. The more pure, the more delicious, so that I can shape them and use them in the Blood War that rages on. I will bestow a portion of my power upon you, and make you what they call a Hexblade. Through that, you will claim souls for me. I will wipe your mind and body of the elacca addiction and give you the power you once had, and the will  and the reason  to fight again. Will you serve me?

He looked at her. He had nothing. No one to disappoint. He had only himself.

There was nothing to lose, and everything to gain.

I live, and die, to serve you, he whispered.

She placed her hand under his chin and smiled, And you will do all three.

----------


## theblindsaint

> Well, we still have to work. So we're not out of work. We're just being forced to do it remotely now, from home.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy there! I did not have anyone's penis chopped off and sent to their father and sister! 
> 
> But I can see what you're saying - the endless torture. But what I was hoping to try and convey is that Arrakis made a promise to Brennahl that he would keep him (and his family safe) - so for months on end, Zariel showed Arrakis the only thing that would break him - his shattered promise being relived time and time again.
> 
> And unlike Theon/Reek, who became more of a timid mouse (well, except at his end scene), Arrakis (after reliving a broken promise repeatedly for months) simply because immune to compassion (and thus falls towards Lawful Evil) in his promise to serve Zariel. (And... I don't know if it was clear enough, but it was implied - that Zariel was lying when she said the Efreeti magic already bound his soul to her; this is why she continued to torture him with the vision of those deaths - so that he, on his own, would succumb and willingly serve her).
> ...


Thank you alot, while the Dune references were a bit on the nose, they were indeed more inline with what I had envisioned.  If I draw on elements of both the first and second versions, I do have a pretty solid idea of my characters backstory now. Specifically, the first half of the first one, and the second half of the second one, with some additionally character building with my dm and myself to bridge the two. I actually didn't; catch the part where Zariel was lying, but from what I understand of Zariel, she wasn't the type of devil that relied on deceit as evidenced by her lack of politics ability, but more focused on might and domination. I believe all that is left is for this character to organically grow further in future campaigns.

----------


## Skayaq

Name: Uthak "Skywatcher"
 Race: Male Goliath
Class: Sorcerer - Storm sorcery
Diety: Kord

The rough idea i have is for him to leave his clan to learn to control his new powers, but i don't have any idea for how he would get his powers.

I look forward to seeing what you come up with.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Uthak "Skywatcher"
>  Race: Male Goliath
> Class: Sorcerer - Storm sorcery
> Diety: Kord
> The rough idea i have is for him to leave his clan to learn to control his new powers, but i don't have any idea for how he would get his powers.
> I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


Consider this added to the list!

----------


## Ogre Mage

Hi Tawmis.  This is a character I started playing recently and am curious as to your take.  It is in Eberron using the recently published sourcebook _Eberron: Rising from The Last War_.  Thelanis is the Faerie Court (feywild) in Eberron.

Name: Serellia
Setting:  Eberron
Class: Warlock 3 (Archfey, Pact of the Chain)
Race: Half-Elf
Gender: Female
Background: Guild Merchant
Alignment: Neutral
Eldritch Invocations:  Agonizing Blast, Voice of the Chain Master.
Str 10, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 18.

Character concept:  Serellia grew up in the eastern part of the Eldeen Reaches.  It is rural farmlands which used to be part of Aundair before The Last War.  Her parents are half-elven merchants who sold goods to the farmers in the Eldeen Reaches.  But she had dreams of becoming a wizard.  She applied to Arcanix (the most prestigious magic college in Eberron).  But she was rejected three times -- her Intelligence 10 was too mediocre.  Frustrated, she began researching how she could make a pact with an archfey.  The vast forests of the Eldeen Reaches contained several portals to Thelanis.  She encountered agents of a powerful archfey of the Summer Court.  They offered to take her to Thelanis to meet their master.  And so she went ...

She now has a pseudodragon familiar named Bright Flame.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis.  This is a character I started playing recently and am curious as to your take.  It is in Eberron using the recently published sourcebook _Eberron: Rising from The Last War_.  Thelanis is the Faerie Court (feywild) in Eberron.
> Name: Serellia
> Setting:  Eberron
> Class: Warlock 3 (Archfey, Pact of the Chain)
> Race: Half-Elf


Added!




> Tortle Shepherd Druid: Like all Gatekeepers you walk the lands protecting it from those creatures that dont belong within it, ensuring the ancient seals under the oldest of druid seals remain closed when others have forgotten they were even there. A bit monk like. His personality hasnt revealed himself to me yet, although his name (maybe) Kwali gives a Hawaiian vibe. Spritely for an older guy, and lean for a tortle. Gives off a monk vibe.


Heh, so tonight I am playing in a D&D oneshot in Discord with my usual D&D group...
It's a oneshot because we're testing how it goes on Discord, for our regular games until this whole C19 thing goes away.
So, for this session, my friend (who is new to DMing, she's got two sessions under her belt) wanted to give this a swing.
So she asked us to make characters - roll them up to level 5 - and have a background.
So I made a Ranger, favored enemy is undead, and wrote in this whole Necromancer background...
That clearly influenced what happened here.
Hopefully it works for you and gives you and your DM a Necromancer and his mysterious goal to work with.
As always, please provide feedback - as that keeps this thread bumped and alive (even if it's "I love it" or "I hate it").
As always!
Enjoy!
==============================================


Many considered Tortles to be inferior in intelligence than other standard humanoids that walked the lands, simply because at times, they spoke slowly, or took their time considering their actions. In truth, Tortles simply liked to examine every possibility and the consequences of each of those possible actions, before concluding what might be the best course of action.

Kwali had been wandering the lands when he was young; in search of his destiny, when he came across a magnificent lake in the middle of the forest, like none hed ever seen before. Almost instantly, several types of fey creatures made their presence known to him; ready to defend the lake, but hed assured them that he sensed great power here and he meant to protect it. Weeks spent around the lake soon allowed him to begin to communicate the spirits of the forest  spirit wolves which ran messages, and howled in a manner that only those attuned to them could hear. They were frequently used as a means of alerting danger to the other fey in the woods.

Those who might see Kwali around the lake might think hed lost his mind, as he frequently seemed to talk  even argue  with the air around him. But if they could see through his eyes, they might see him scolding a spirit bear, assuring the bear that the visitors of the lake meant no harm and there was no need to rend them to pieces.

Travelers frequently stopped at the lake as they were passing through the woods; though most were not mystically tuned to realize the magic aurora that the lake provided. Somewhere, near the bottom of this large lake, there was something beautiful and magical. Kwali never searched for it. He never needed to know what it was. So long as he felt its presence, he was satisfied. 

One of the travelers who had stopped by the lake, with a small caravan of people, had spotted Kwali pacing around the lake, his hands folded behind his back and approached him. Are you the guardian of this lake? the battered human asked.

Guardian? Kwali smiled, No. There is nothing here to guard, he added, trying to assure there was nothing magical about the lake to someone who might be curious.

That is good then, the human said, as he wiped blood from his brow. Me and my people, we came from Lakeford, where our town was attacked by a Necromancer who claimed some magical artifact was buried in a lake and he was going to turn every lake upside down and bleed them dry until he found it. We, he gestured to the caravan, are the only survivors of a town of three people.

Kwali looked over and saw approximately thirty people and raised his tortle eyes in surprise.

So if there truly is nothing to defend here, I would recommend leaving here before he shows up here with his undead army.

As the days passed, more and more people came to the lake and stopped for rest and fresh water; most of them shared a similar story  various lake towns being attacked by a Necromancer and an undead army.

I must do something, Kwali said to himself. I can not hope to stop a Necromancer and an undead army myself. I must find others to align with and put a stop to this Necromancer.

----------


## KyleG

Thanks mate, a great idea with some wiggle room to incorporate our own flair. Maybe one day I'll get to try out more of these ideas. Cheers

----------


## evilspacecow

> Need help with a new character.
> 
> He is a Male High Elf Bladesinger Wizard.  Due to some things from our other story, the town he lives in becomes a police state run by humans that did not like other races.  He needs to end up in jail for something (can be as simple as being an elf), because the game is starting when he got freed but something our other characters did.  I plan on playing him as a front line wizard wielding a single Elven Thinblade.  He does not have high charisma (10) or strength (9).  I really just need something before the police state, what he was doing as a high elf wizard in this town, and the reason he gets arrested.  Thanks!!





> Consider this added.


If you have not started, I have a few things I had to add this weekend to get our session started.   His name is Morathil Faerntelvel.  He was part of a traveling circus that got framed for murder and put in jail b/c he was the non-human new person in town.  He loves money (either because he was poor or because he comes from a rich family).

I still would like help fleshing out his background more if you could.  Thanks for the help.

----------


## mjp1050

Hello Tawmis,
I've got a character that I've been playing for a while and I've never bothered to flesh out his backstory. Think you can help with that?

Piklokken, an Illusion Wizard, is a complete pacifist; under no circumstances will he physically harm another creature. He doesn't even know any damage spells! Instead, he focuses on illusions, buffs/debuffs, and other battlefield control spells. He's a middle-aged (read: ~300 year old) 7'4" Loxodon whose normal outfit consists of a longcoat, goggles, and a Derby hat. Currently, his place of residence is a large city situated in the middle of the ocean.

Name: Piklokken
Class: Illusion Wizard 11
Race: Loxodon
Gender: Male
Background: Inheritor (I've an idea that he inherited his code of ethics, not anything physical.)
Alignment: Neutral Good Upon reflection, adhering to a code is Lawful Good.

Setting: Homebrew, but think proto-Ebberon. Lightning rails, skyscrapers, lifts, and guns are all recent inventions, and air travel is on the cusp of being invented.

----------


## stormsouldevil

Hey folks! I was curious and so Ive put together what appears to be "THE LIST" In order of date posted. 

This is entirely not from the man himself and I am both sleepy and prone to mistakes... so, grain of salt. 

1.) evilspacecow
2.) Foxydono
3.) Richardbob
4.) Man_Over_Game
5.) stormsouldevil
6.) Skayaq
7.) Ogre Mage
8.) mjp1050

----------


## Tawmis

> If you have not started, I have a few things I had to add this weekend to get our session started.   His name is Morathil Faerntelvel.  He was part of a traveling circus that got framed for murder and put in jail b/c he was the non-human new person in town.  He loves money (either because he was poor or because he comes from a rich family).
> 
> I still would like help fleshing out his background more if you could.  Thanks for the help.


Yours is next - so most excellent timing!




> Piklokken, an Illusion Wizard, is a complete pacifist; under no circumstances will he physically harm another creature. He doesn't even know any damage spells! Instead, he focuses on illusions, buffs/debuffs, and other battlefield control spells. He's a middle-aged (read: ~300 year old) 7'4" Loxodon whose normal outfit consists of a longcoat, goggles, and a Derby hat. Currently, his place of residence is a large city situated in the middle of the ocean.


Added!





> Hey folks! I was curious and so Ive put together what appears to be "THE LIST" In order of date posted. 
> 
> This is entirely not from the man himself and I am both sleepy and prone to mistakes... so, grain of salt. 
> 
> 1.) evilspacecow
> 2.) Foxydono
> 3.) Richardbob
> 4.) Man_Over_Game
> 5.) stormsouldevil
> ...


That is actually exactly right!




> Need help with a new character.
> He is a Male High Elf Bladesinger Wizard.  Due to some things from our other story, the town he lives in becomes a police state run by humans that did not like other races.  He needs to end up in jail for something (can be as simple as being an elf), because the game is starting when he got freed but something our other characters did.  I plan on playing him as a front line wizard wielding a single Elven Thinblade.  He does not have high charisma (10) or strength (9).  I really just need something before the police state, what he was doing as a high elf wizard in this town, and the reason he gets arrested.  
> 
> EDIT: If you have not started, I have a few things I had to add this weekend to get our session started. His name is Morathil Faerntelvel. He was part of a traveling circus that got framed for murder and put in jail because he was the non-human new person in town. He loves money (either because he was poor or because he comes from a rich family).
> 
> I still would like help fleshing out his background more if you could. Thanks for the help. Thanks!!


So I did the story with his name, and him traveling with the circus...
And just why he might be traveling with the circus...
The love of money doesn't play too much into the backstory I wrote (in depth)...
But can easily be seen as he knows his father threw money at whatever he wanted... So he may think that's how the world simply works.
I am not sure if the reason for the circus travel fits...
Or perhaps it's something your DM can use in the campaign...
I tried to leave it vague (as I do explaining which weapons you end up using, since I wasn't sure; but implied you at least trained with swords... but then went on to train later on your own if you wanted to go with a different weapon)...

As always, not only do I appreciate ANY feedback, it ALSO helps keep the thread bumped and alive!
So please leave ANY feedback you have!
And as always...

Enjoy!
======================================


Morathil Faerntelvel sat in the prison cell wondering how his life had led to where he was. Born into royalty, Morathil was doted on by his fathers who, at a very young age, provided Morathil with whatever he had wanted. At the age of six, hed seen the Royal Wizards and wanted to learn how to become powerful in magic as they had. So his father, without pause or concern for cost, employed some of the most respected mages to teach Morathil the use of studying the arcane arts and learning to manipulate the very fabric of magic that existed around them.

By the age of thirteen, he had sworn hed already learned all he could about magic, despite what his tutors insisted. Morathils next interest came in the form of weapons. Magic was fine, but in a close fight, he would need steel to keep him alive. Yet again, his father without pause or concern for cost employed the greatest of the warriors to train Morathil with sword and shield.

At the age of sixteen, Morathil had been approached by Douran Silversky, his fathers most trusted advisor. Morathil, he said, staring at the young boy. Ive watched you grow from infant to where you are now; Ive seen you learn to use magic, just as Ive seen you learn to wield magic. Most eventually pick one over the other but there is a potential in you that I see that makes you different.

Morathil had always liked Douran; hed always seem friendly enough with his purplish hair and hazel green eyes. Hed been at his fathers side since hed been born. Morathil could even swear he remembered Douran being there when he was born.

What do you mean something special in me? Morathil asked.

If I tell you, you must be sworn to secrecy in the things I can teach you, Douran said sternly.

I promise, Morathil retorted.

Break this vow and I will be forced to you kill you, Douran emphasized.

Morathil waited for Douran to laugh, as if it were some joke, but when he did not laugh, Morathil cleared his throat, and more softly whispered, I promise.

Not even your father can know, Douran said.

This shocked Morathil  that there might be something his fathers advisor would hide from him?

For the next eight weeks, Douran began teaching Morathil the ability of bladesinging; which required more finesse and performance that Morathil had ever been used to. It reminded him of the Opera that his father would drag him to, because his mother loved it so much. There was spinning and dancing, singing, and learning to make the weapon not just a weapon  but an extension of who he was.

After the eight weeks, Morathil trained on his own and would, from time to time, check in with Douran, who without fail, scolded him for things he was doing wrong; no matter how trivial the mistakes. Whether it was just the way he held the blade slightly off, or missed a line in the song that he sang that wove the magic around him, Douran was not shy telling the kings son how to do better next time.

When his father called for his guards to help escort a circus that would be carrying a relic to a faraway town in need of its magic  he knew he needed someone he could trust. The circus would be a cover for moving the relic among humans, who would not suspect the circus as anything more than entertainment. The human alliance promised to protect the relic, but the king wanted some of his own men to travel with it.

To Morathils surprise, even as a row of the kings most trusted guards stood before him, Douran leaned over to the King and whispered Morathils name. The king, shocked, looked at his most trusted advisor as if hed gone made.

It would be good for him to see the world, Douran said, so the day he takes the throne, he will know what kind of world exists beyond the walls. Besides, he shrugged with a smile, I have it on good authority, despite these others who have spent years in your service, Morathil is the most qualified to defend the relic.

This had been the first time since Morathil had begun training with Douran that the royal advisor had paid him any compliment.

The King thought about it; considered it  if there was anyone he trusted more than Douran, it was his own son, Morathil. The king nodded and called his son forward explaining that he would accompany the circus and keep guard.

The circus arrived in Greenhaven, where the relic was placed in a locked container. Morathil left with the festive circus and from town to town, people gathered and cheered at the risky stunts, the wild animals, the incredible sights the circus offered.

It was six weeks into this, when something had gone wrong. Morathil noticed several individuals creeping around the edge of one of the tents. He casually approached them, expecting them to be children trying to sneak it (not the first time he had to scare away children)  but this time, it had been grown men, who upon seeing Morathil drew their weapons. A fight ensued, and very quickly Morathil cut down three of the four men  the fourth one ran, screaming for help.

When the local authorities arrived, Morathil did not run; he explained what he had observed and how the men drew weapons on him. The fourth man who had escaped claimed that Morathils story was a lie; that the four men had been, admittedly drunk when Morathil approached them and drew his weapon. The others stumbled to defend themselves but were cut down.

The local authorities arrested Morathil, and as they took him away, he glanced inside the tent and saw a human  one he did not recognize, opening the sacred chest with the relic. When he saw Morathil, he only smiled as he pocketed the relic. Morathil struggled against the bonds, only infuriating the local authorities more.

And this, Morathil realized, was how he ended up in the prison of a city full of humans, wondering how he would get out of this one





> Hi, I would like to have a character background written up! I do already have some basic information which can be used. We are starting in Hoard of the Dragon Queen. 
> 
> First off, its a Yuan ti pureblood called: Don Guan (alignment LN). He was born and raised in Ss'thar'tiss'ssun, located in Najara, just below the Serpent Hills and above the Wyvern Forest in Fearun.
> Another important part of his history is that he was married and his wife laid some eggs. Unfortunately, a green dragon came, who killed his wife and ate all the eggs. Don Guan vowed to kill all evil dragons, especially green ones. 
> 
> However, he realized that his power fell short when confronted with such a mighty creature. He came to the conclusion that only with preparation and tactics he would be able to slay these mighty beasts. So he became a Conquest Paladin in service of The Red Knight. 
> 
> Any help with further developing his backstory is much appreciated!


This was too easy to write! Whenever I use Emereth (who is a ancient green dragon from my game; that I have historically used in several of my character backgrounds for the DM's to use if they wanted) - when I started doing these, I injected Emereth into several people's backgrounds - and the more that I write her, the more I love her (for how vicious she is) and how easy it is to make her the reason a hero is born - with the desire to put her (and her children) six feet under, burning forever in the Planes of Hell!)
Hopefully this works for you! Despite me enjoying the writing of this; if this doesn't work for you - let me know!
Any and all feedback is appreciated! Replies to this thread keep it bumped and alive and stop the admins from dinging me if I have to force bump it myself!
So yeah - I loved writing it - but let me know your thoughts!
And as always, at the very least, I hope you...
Enjoy!
==================================================  ===========================

The sun beat down against the swamps moist tarp, made of foliage, moss and woven branches and leaves, as if hiding what lie beneath from the prying eyes of the sun and moon.

Below the canopy of tree tops, where cypress trees, black gum trees, juniper trees and water ash trees created a prison for any who might be foolish enough  to enter; the swamp was alive with black bears, white-tailed deer, opossums, raccoons and cottonmouth snakes; just to name a few. Among those living in the swamps, included the Naga and the Lizardpeople, who often feuded over territory in the stagnant, arid swamps.

But beneath it all, lay another hidden mystery. Ss'thar'tiss'ssun, a long forgotten temple to the ancient Snake God, now buried beneath the swamp; a once, glorious, enormous temple, was now flooded, and passages were used as waterways as the race known as the Yaun-Ti Purebloods make this sunken temple their home, going to the surface rarely to hunt, finding no allies in either the lizardpeople (who did not trust them) or the Naga (who had wanted to reclaim Ss'thar'tiss'ssun as their own).

Don Guan had been one of the Yaun-Ti Purebloods who called the sunken temple his home. He had recently found a Yaun-Ti named Zmija, whom he had grown very fond of. He had brought her and her mother spoils from hunting, feeding them before feeding himself. When Zmijas mother died of natural causes, Zmija and Don Guan grew much closer; with Don Guan eventually marrying her in the sacred Yaun-Ti fashion. Itd been a short while later when Zmija had just laid eggs and Don Guan was thrilled to know soon he would have his own spawn walking the world.

However, unbeknownst to him, hed been followed by a Naga named Badami who discovered the secret entrance to Ss'thar'tiss'ssun but now he needed a way to drive the Yaun-Ti from their home if he had any hope of taking it over as his own. He developed the perfect plan. Not too far away, the Forest of Wyrms was just to the south, and said to be populated with Dragonkin. Though it was risky, Badami moved through the swamp and entered the Forest of Wyrms, where he was quickly greeted by a massive green dragon, larger than any hed ever seen.

Why does a foolish Naga tiptoe into the Forest of Wyrms, she asked, the slits in her eyes narrowing as she brought her large muzzle near him; her front teeth nearly as large and wide as him. Does it come to die a painful death? Tell Emereth. Tell Emerethy why its so foolish?

Badami bowed, Great green dragon, Emereth, I have heard of you; the Emerald Terror of the Skies. I come to share a secret with you.

Emereth knows all, she growled, what could a puny Naga know that Emereth does not?

I have recently learned of where the Kingdom of the Snake lies, Badami said, keeping his eyes averted. He waited for death to come at any moment.

What does Emereth care for the fallen kingdom of snakes? the green dragon hissed, her hot breath nearly making it impossible for Badami to breathe.

Because of what I have seen, Badami replied.

Oh? What has the little Naga seen with their puny little eyes?

Badami looked up, meeting Emereths gaze. Treasure. Lost. Forgotten. Treasure. He said, emphasizing each of the words.

At this Emereth perked. What need have I for treasure? So much have I, that I keep it in a thousand locations.

If not the treasure, the ancient relics, Badami lied. Ancient weapons. Ancient armor. Supposedly made to end the era of dragons  some call it the dragon killers.

The dragon killers? Emereth reared her head up, snapping trees, which she had barely noticed due to her massive size. Dragon killers, she laid her head near Badami. Do you think weapons can kill me?

No, Badami said, but the Yaun-Ti have been collecting them. I believe they mean to lead an assault against all dragonkin. They could never kill you, Emerald Terror of the Sky  but you have children do you not? Children who are not as powerful as you.

Emereths eyes narrowed so that the slits were barely visible. Badami had struck a chord.

Where is this hidden kingdom?

Badami smiled.


When Emereth came, she dug through the swamp land, and tore open the top of the Ss'thar'tiss'ssun pyramid, so that the swamp began to pour into it. Where is it? she boomed, her claws rending the stone apart. She breathed her noxious, poisonous breath  and the Yaun-Ti unsure and unprepared began to flee in terror.

But Emereth did not quit. She continued to dig and rend at Ss'thar'tiss'ssun.

Itd been several hours when Don Guan returned from hunting and saw everything was different  the entire landscape had changed, and just as his mind tried to comprehend what had happened, he saw a massive green dragon departing  one bigger than any hed ever seen before. He dropped his trappings and raced for Ss'thar'tiss'ssun  quickly swimming to the area he and his wife had called home  and thats where he found her  crouched over the nest of broken eggs  a large slab of stone on top of her, nearly snapping her body in half.

Don Guan howled in fury and grabbed his weapons and without stopping to consider his actions marched in the direction the green dragon had flown  the Forest of Wyrms. As soon as he reached the edge of the forest he called out the name of the dragon who he knew  from reputation alone  who was responsible.

Emereth! Your time is at hand!

She burst through the woods, snapping trees out of the way, like an ogre might snap a twig. Oh, one of the proclaimed dragon killers rises?

Don Guan knew not what she meant about dragon killers. He clenched his fists, You killed my children before they could be born. You killed my wife. And I will have my revenge!

Emereth laughed; a laugh so loud it rattled Don Guans bones. Furious he charged, but one claw slammed him down and pinned him beneath her claws. She leaned forward, her noxious breath replacing his oxygen. Dragon killer indeed. She took him and thoughtlessly flung him like a discarded toy, and Don Guan landed in the nearby river, the breath knocked out of him, as he drifted, lapsing in and out of consciousness.

When he fully recovered, he was in a small human town in the foothills of Greycloak Hills. What happened to me? he asked as he painfully sat up.

A Paladin sat next to him, Easy, son. Looks like something ripped you apart pretty good. When we found you were werent sure if you would survive. 

Emereth, Don Guan whispered.

The humans cast uneasy glances at one another.

Youve seen her? the human asked.

Shes in the Forest of Wyrms. She usually goes there to lay her eggs, Don Guan said; and that reminded him of another memory that clung to his mind like a distant fading cloud in the sunrise  his wife, the eggs  they were gone. Theyre gone, he wept. She took everything from me.

She took everything from all of us, the human explained. We, he gestured around him, are various survivors of Emereths attacks. Few live to ever speak of meeting her. I can teach you the ways  our ways.

What ways is that?

We are a fractured portion of the Red Knights, the human said.

Knowing that his family  even his home  and potentially all of his people were gone, Don Guan agreed.

----------


## stormsouldevil

1.) evilspacecow
2.) Foxydono
3.) Richardbob
4.) Man_Over_Game
5.) stormsouldevil
6.) Skayaq
7.) Ogre Mage
8.) mjp1050

Reposted just so that Tawmis can post new backstories without having to update/double post.

Also went ahead and donated a bit, this is a wonderful service you are running.

And had some edits about what I think my character is like and her backstory. 

Backstory is editing the family business to logging, the survivalism came in handy but their primary source of funds was their willingness to venture deeper into the forest for good timber, though they often had paid employees it was an all hands on deck venture for most of her life. Now that her older sister is running a fully established business it's much more self sufficient. 

Her story with the bear totem (I'm thinking about going full Bear, as the campaign is level 3-16 and Im the only real melee character (We have a monk and a cleric but they are definitely NOT front liners. No one is playing a real squishy character, but a LOT of D8s and my 1 D12 HD) is a bit more mythical. One winter (about 13 years old) they were out long into the winter, seperated and lost from her convoy after a goblin attack she was persumed dead until she came back in the spring. She claimed to have found refuge with a Bear, but since then shes been changed. As if she drinks more deeply from the cup of life. Wilder, but kinder. Angrier, but happier. 


She (or he, Im not super tied down on gender) is kind of a warrior of the people. She grew up in a home and among people who shared freely what they had and she has little patience for the scheming and often brutal policies in cities, and barely an understanding of why those with so much have so much while many more have so little. She helps where she can, with a spare coin or bit of bread for most of the hungry and destitute she runs into. Those that fear to, she plays to being more orcish and more "barbaric", though for the vulnerable and children she always has a smile and a warm greeting. 

This change comes a bit from spending most of my weekend blaring Flogging Molly in my head phones. ^_^

----------


## Tawmis

> Reposted just so that Tawmis can post new backstories without having to update/double post.


I feel like I have my own official assistant!  :Small Big Grin: 




> Also went ahead and donated a bit, this is a wonderful service you are running.


*I got your donation! Thank you very much!*
As a result (and a way of saying thanks) what I've been doing is those who donate jump to the front if they have a pending request - it's sort of my way of doing a "Patreon" without actually doing a Patreon thing! So I will work on yours next!

New Order

1.) stormsouldevil
2.) Richardbob
3.) Man_Over_Game
4.) Skayaq
5.) Ogre Mage
6.) mjp1050




> And had some edits about what I think my character is like and her backstory. 
> Backstory is editing the family business to logging, the survivalist came in handy but their primary source of funds was their willingness to venture deeper into the forest for good timber, though they often had paid employees it was an all hands on deck venture for most of her life. Now that her older sister is running a fully established business it's much more self sufficient. 
> Her story with the bear totem (I'm thinking about going full Bear, as the campaign is level 3-16 and Im the only real melee character (We have a monk and a cleric but they are definitely NOT front liners. No one is playing a real squishy character, but a LOT of D8s and my 1 D12 HD) is a bit more mythical. One winter (about 13 years old) they were out long into the winter, seperated and lost from her convoy after a goblin attack she was presumed dead until she came back in the spring. She claimed to have found refuge with a Bear, but since then shes been changed. As if she drinks more deeply from the cup of life. Wilder, but kinder. Angrier, but happier. 
> She (or he, Im not super tied down on gender) is kind of a warrior of the people. She grew up in a home and among people who shared freely what they had and she has little patience for the scheming and often brutal policies in cities, and barely an understanding of why those with so much have so much while many more have so little. She helps where she can, with a spare coin or bit of bread for most of the hungry and destitute she runs into. Those that fear to, she plays to being more orcish and more "barbaric", though for the vulnerable and children she always has a smile and a warm greeting. 
> This change comes a bit from spending most of my weekend blaring Flogging Molly in my head phones. ^_^


Cool. I will add these details to my notes and work on it now. (About to start a remote D&D game; but will see if I can knock it out before it starts)

----------


## stormsouldevil

I could smell the question.... and figured that if I was adding a post it might as well be useful, then I remembered I got a bunch of notes.

----------


## Tawmis

> I could smell the question.... and figured that if I was adding a post it might as well be useful, then I remembered I got a bunch of notes.


Yeah; I sent ya a DM about where to find the info on the Bear Totem Barbarian. I can find a lot of people talking about it. But not the actual stats for what it grants. Just want to make sure I write something that fits the background.

----------


## stormsouldevil

derp derp. I missed the new message notification. Replied.

----------


## Tawmis

> derp derp. I missed the new message notification. Replied.


And here is the result...




> Half-Orc Barbarian
> Totem of the Bear
> http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/barbarian:totem-warrior 
> Name: Rasuna Auravar
> 
> Got a new character Im rolling up, and got most of it done....
> 
> Half Orc barbarian. And what they lack in original character concept I wanted to make up in backstory. Instead of the normal sexual violence cliché and "I WAS RAISED BY WOLVES!" I wanted to go with a happy home life and more of a commune with nature type of warrior. (And yes I did go bear totem, because bears are awesome, and DR to almost everything is awesome. Also despite adoring the concept this is the first chance Ive had to run a barbarian in 5e for more than a few sessions.)
> 
> ...


I think it's a little longer than what I normally do...
But I needed a way for Jordis and Kraiz to somehow not only come together...
But enough that they could over look one another's personal differences and appearances...
Something powerful had to happen.
And then I introduced Emereth (not sure if you've read other back stories; but she's a ancient green dragon for many of my campaigns, that I've used here in people's backstories)...
And every time I write Emereth, I easily get lost...
And then I needed the Bear Totem aspect...
Some fun notes...
If you're an ElfQuest fan... the Bearclaw Tribe is indeed a reference to Bearclaw from ElfQuest... Seemed fitting. (He's one of my favorite characters... and since we needed a bear reference...)
And the name of the Bear Spirit... it's actually Bearclaw's soul name from ElfQuest...
Kraiz's sister (I introduce) is the soul name of Joyleaf, Bearclaw's wife in ElfQuest.
I feel like, as I said, this is longer...
But man did I enjoy writing this.
I didn't get to everything (the grandparents)... I eluded to the lumber (near the end during the goblin attack)...
I hope you enjoy this!
*Again, thank you for the donation!*
And as always...
Enjoy!
==============================================

The caravan of human settlers creaked and wined as it moved along the bumpy path that barely passed as a road, as it rounded the final turn coming out of the Greystone Mountains into the forest known as Greenhaven.

Just as the wagons drew near the forests edge, where they would camp for the night, several figures emerged from the forests edge. They were too large, too muscular to be elves. Can anyone see what

Orcs, one of the patrol men said. About thirty of them.

A panic slowly made its way through the caravan like a gentle wave washing over them. There was no way they could turn the caravan around in time. Most in the caravan were settlers; farmers looking for a new place to call home. The orcs would slaughter them.

The human who had identified the orcs, who now formed a line at the forests edge and had not moved, shook his head. We have to fight. If we turn this caravan around they will rush us from behind.

Fight? Barek, the leader of the caravan asked in disbelief. Theres thirty of them and twenty of us. Most of our twenty are farmers.

Not all of us will have to fight, the human guard, Darius replied. We only need  a few to keep them busy so that the others can turn the caravan around and buy them time to escape.

I cant allow that, Barek said, though he did not know any other option.

Bareks daughter, Jodis poked her head out of the caravan. Have we tried to talk to them?

Talk? To orcs? Darius laughed as he glanced nervously at the orcs. They know only war and bloodshed.

Then why havent they attacked? Jodis asked as she stepped over the seat to sit next to her father. Theyre just watching us.

They want to see if were going to do a frontal attack  which they probably have archers in the tree tops waiting for, Barek the guard explained, or to see if were going to try and turn and flee; knowing we would be going uphill on the trail, or back would be to them, wed be slow and they know were exhausted. Theyve probably been watching us since we were in Greystone.

As Barek and Darius discussed their options, trying at the same time to keep the settlers calm (some were already beginning to try to turn their wagons around), Jodis, unnoticed slipped off her fathers wagon and began walking towards the orcs. Jodis was about seventeen; though disheveled in her appearance, she had a striking figure, beautiful eyes, and gorgeous reddish-orange hair when she let it down.

She was well within sixty feet of the orcs, when her father noticed she wasnt sitting next to him and frantically looked around and saw her lone figure walking towards the orcs. He stood and screamed for her, but she did not turn around. Darius drew his sword and shouted, We shall go get her.

No! her father screamed. If the orcs see armed men rushing them they will strike her down.

You cant be serious? You are going to let her go to them? Darius argued. Hed long had a crush on Jodis, but never confessed his feelings for her or to her father.

A volley of arrows landed in front of Jodis, who paused for a moment, then continued to walk eventually coming face to face with the orc chieftain.

You are a brave human, he growled. Are you some witch or warlock? Know that my archers are ready to take you down. Turn around human and go back to your people. Tell them to leave Greenhaven and never come back.

Jodis looked at the muscular orc, whose light green skin was hidden beneath a bear cloak, whose bear head rested upon his, its maw open wide; the bottom row of teeth lying near his chest. His yellow eyes were nearly hidden in the shadows of the bear hood. Yellow paint or tattoos lined his face in intricate patterns.

My people lost everything, Jodis explained, there is nothing to go back to.

I care nothing for you and your human problems, the chieftain retorted.

Emereth, Jodis began, recalling the horror of the giant, green dragon that circled over the village, raining down destruction and death for the sheer pleasure of it. She killed hundreds of people.

She noticed that several of the orcs standing behind the chieftain stiffened at the mention of Emereth and cast uneasy glances back and forth; but the chieftain was unmoving, unwavering; a pillar of courage and strength. 

I know of the dragon you speak of, the chieftain finally said after a prolonged moment of silence. Bring your leader and his guardian, unarmed, and we will discuss matters.

What? one of the orcs said, surprised. The chieftain cast him and stern look, and the orc quickly turned away, his hardened gaze simply looking forward. Jodis turned around and walked twenty feet, calling for her father and Darius to come  but unarmed. She could see Darius arguing with Barek, but could not hear what was being said.

They dont trust us, the orc chieftain growled. This is why we cant live in harmony.

Jodis realized that this is exactly what the orc chieftain not only wanted but expected. Jodis quickly shouted, Get over here! Now! 

Jodis tone was like a mother scorning her children for playing outside too late. Darius unbuckled his blade and set his shield on the floor; but he and Barek approaching with their hands rose in the air.

Jodis sat in during the negotiations; and the orc chieftain agreed to allow the humans to live at the base of Greystone, in the clearing before the woods. He even agreed that the humans could hunt and use the fine lumber of the Greenhaven forest.

The entire night, Jodis could not take her eyes off the chieftain. His presence commanded her attention, even when he was not looking at her.

Both Darius and Barek were astonished that they could come to a mutual understanding; and surprised by the behavior of the orcs and how civil and respectful they were. As Darius and Barek left, Jodis hung back and grabbed the orc chieftain by the arm gently.

Why did you do it? she asked.

The orc looked down at her, ready to say something, then changing his mind, and said, Because we too lost our home to Emereth. We once resided in mountain caves far from here, when Emereth came and proclaimed it would be her new nesting ground, killing my people as if we were troublesome vermin. Ive seen and felt her cruelty. Ive lost loved ones to her.

As the weeks passed, the humans began to form a settlement they called Greyhaven (marked between Greystone and Greenhaven) and Jodis found herself speaking with the orcs more frequently to understand their culture. She learned that they had worshiped Grenn  The Great Bear Spirit. They believed that it had been Grenn who blessed them with their strength and raw will power; and that the orc chieftain, Kraiz was the perfect embodiment of the spirit of Grenn.

Jodis spent hours sitting with Kraiz, learning about Grenn and how he ran through the heavens. The orcs believe that the shooting stars the race across the sky are Grenns enemies fleeing from him. The more time they spent together, the more each of them opened to the other.

And it was a surprise, when one day, Kraiz confessed, Do you remember ask me why I did it? Why I let your people live and build outside our forest?

I do, she said, because you had

Kraiz shook his head. Its true what I said. Wed lost our own to Emereth and that is why we live here now. But that had not been the only reason I allowed it to happen. Jodis looked confused. Its because of you, he admitted. The way you marched towards us  had the courage to continue beyond the arrows that were shot at your feet  the way you barked orders at your own leaders. Do you not feel it? Grenns spirit is in you. He pulled her close suddenly and kissed her, much to her shock; but more surprisingly, she did not pull away. She placed her hand on his chest, feeling the four large scars that he bore, and inhaled the moment.

In the Bearclaw Tribe fashion; Jodis and Kraiz were married (much to the dismay of both Jodis father, Barek and the man who had loved her all of his life, Darius). For two weeks, Jodis and Kraiz had to live in the wild, wearing gloves that had the claws of a deceased bear; and this was the only weapon they could use to survive and hunt with. If they survived, Grenn had given the wedding their blessing.

Two weeks later, both returned, with pelts and leathers, looking healthier and happier than any had. Kraizs sister, Dehl touched Jodis stomach and smiled. You have done it. You will bare his children. The first seed is planted. May one of the future children bear the spirit of Grenn as Kraiz does.


Kraiz would go on to die in his sleep at the age of 45, five years ago. But not before he had several children with Jodis, who was now 48.

Tamozi was the first born; a female who become an expert hunter and trapper for the village. Ingun was next, another female who took up arms and became one of the tribes greatest warriors. Orest (a male) and Ureg (a female) were next born, only three years apart, taking after their eldest sister, Tamozi. Agamok, a male was born next, who developed a strong rapport with the humans of Greyhaven, and often posed as one of their guards during times the caravan traveled for trades. Rasuna was next, a female, who unlike the others was born wild. She enjoyed mischief and a good fight, even if the odds were against her  some would say thats when she enjoyed fighting the most. A year later, her sister Herdis was born, who was a great tracker, and would eventually leave to become a bounty hunter, taking any job for gold. Zurimak was the final child, at the age of seventeen and a male, he was learning from Tamozi, Orest and Ureg how to be an effective hunter.


It had been a cold winter, which is what had driven the goblins who lived in Greystone down into Greyhaven to maraud and steal. The orcs of the Bearclaw Tribe rushed in to help, much to the surprise of the goblins, who had spotted an occasional orc wandering through the town during their scouting missions; but had not expected an entire clan to rush to the defense of humans. Truth be told, the humans were excellent farmers; so while the orc clan provided lumber for their homes; the humans provided them with fresh fruit and meat.

During the assault, Rasuna, the daughter of Kraiz had veered too far from the others, seeking to fight as many goblins as she could. She chased them up the mountain trail as they fled with what they could, and one of the goblins waiting on the trail for any pursuers shot an arrow into her shoulder. On the slick ice, she lost her footing and plummeted into the river down below.

Swept away by the chilling waters, Rasuna fought to remain conscious, but eventually surrendered to the chilling cold waters. Much to her surprise she awoke in a cavern where a transparent bear lingered in the air, massive in size. The spirit, it said, directly to her mind, resides in you. Untapped, wild, you must learn to focus that which I have given you. Take my gift and awaken. The bear raked its massive claws against her chest, scaring her forever. But when her eyes snapped open she was surprised to see her aunt hunkered over her.

Dehl? How? Rasuna asked, as she tried to sit up and screamed.

You have been in this sleeping state for months; alive but dead. Suddenly these gashes appeared and you awoke. The gashes are that which your father also bore.

She looked down at her chest. It hadnt been a dream.

Grenn had blessed her with his mark.

----------


## stormsouldevil

Love it! Thank you so much

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Igris
> Gender: Male
> Race: Githyanki
> Alignment: Chaotic neutral
> Class: barbarian path of the beast for one of the new ua
> https://media.wizards.com/2020/dnd/d...bclasses01.pdf 
> Background: far traveler
> and the thing is that the ancient animal spirit that dwells within him, is not a normal creature but one what was native to the Astral Plane


I had to do some homework for this!
I know the Githyanki have a pretty detailed history, so I had to break out my Mordenkainen's Tome of Foes and read up on the Gith War.
As an old player, who didn't really enjoy Psionics in 2nd Edition, I stayed away (as a DM) from a lot of the monsters and such that revolved around that, and changed Psionics back then to be applicable to only Mind Flayers. So the Githyanki had never been high on my list - but I admit (having originally skipped over the Gith stuff when I bought the book - no, I am not kidding), I do have to say, I have a new appreciation for them in 5e. So, thank you for that!

Some fun stuff to know
The scene where Igris bows at the beginning is inspired by this image:
https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/...laakith-5e.jpg 
The Ancient Dragon Flame is a reference to Flame the Red Dragon seen in DUNGEON MAGAZINE #1 and went on to appear again (several times, written by others) in DUNGEON MAGAZINE #17, 100 and 200 (in issue 200, he apparently returns as a Dracolich, and becoming a Demilich Red Dragon).

Hopefully this works for you, as I enjoyed writing it.
I would love ANY feedback (as it bumps the thread and keeps it alive!)
As always...
Enjoy!
==================================================  ================


Vlaakith, ruler of the Githyanki, sat on her throne forged by the bones and skulls of the Mind Flayers that had been killed in the Gith uprising. What had made Vlaakith different than all the other Gith was what shed become. Obsessed with her power, Vlaakith became known as the Lich Queen. With long, white hair, tattered robes, an ornate crown, and a beaming, silver great sword at her side, she was an intimidating presence to behold. If that had not been enough, shed struck a deal with Tiamat herself, and given access to hundreds of Red Dragons, one of which was an ancient red dragon who simply went by the name Flame (claiming that none of the Gith could ever pronounce her true name). Flame served Vlaakith loyally, out of both respect and fear of the Lich Queen.

Igris, a male Githyanki, escorted by two other Githyanki, approached and kneeled at the base of the throne. He remained in the kneeled position until Vlaakith gave him permission to stand. He, along with most of his tribe, cared very little for Vlaakith. They would never rebel against her, after all, she allowed them to raid various planes; but all the profit was given to her. While they did not care for gold and wealth, they had felt that she was using them and cared little of their fate. But the tribe of Gith barbarians that Igris belonged to rarely gave it much thought, beyond when they were handing their spoils over to Vlaakiths most trusted legionnaires. 

As Igris stood he looked directly into the shallow, empty, soulless depths of Vlaakiths eyes. What is myself or the tribe can do for you, Queen Vlaakith?

Vlaakith sat back, crossed her legs, and a smile stretched across her undead features. What is it you can do for me, indeed, she whispered. Her voice was like a thousand daggers slicing into Igris soul; her tone, her voice, so hollow and emotionless. As you know, she said, uncrossing her legs, leaning on her gleaming, silver, great sword, as she stared into Igris soul, you have reached adulthood and now is the time for you to perform what is required of all Githyanki. You must track down and slay a Mind Flayer, our former oppressors and slavers. Normally, she continued, as she leaned back, spinning the blade by the hilt, the tip of the blade pointed into the stone at her feet, any Mind Flayer would do. But it just so happens, that I want you to find a very specific Mind Flayer. There was one of great power named Unalla, who was a prisoner of mine and managed to escape from a portal. The guard, she gestured at the chewed remains of a Githyanki near Flames massive claws, paid for his failure.

She smiled again, something that somehow sent a chill down Igris spine, as if he were naked in freezing temperatures. I assume you will not fail me, she said. While time does not pass here, she gestured around her, in the Astral Plane as it does in the Prime Material Plane where Unalla has escaped to; I will know how long it took you to find her by how much you have aged when you bring her head to me.

She stood up, her frail looking body, deceptive; while she looked as if she might fall apart any moment, she was in fact, quite powerful. She opened her hands and a sphere appeared with swirling images. As you know, the sphere began to show images of the Mind Flayers during the time they had the Githyanki enslaved, the Mind Flayers experimented on us all. This is why someone of us are powerful in strength, she gestured to Igris, and others in mind and psionics. I have traced your bloodline, Igris, because I can bend the veils of time as easily as you draw breath. I saw what they did your bloodline.

Igris knew where this was going; hed already felt it. He watched as Mind Flayers experimented with the a mystical creature known as the Displacer Beast. The Mind Flayers had hoped to somehow integrate the power of the Displacer Beast into the Githyanki, so that they could be used as assassins. Igris watched as the Mind Flayers pulled the magic from the Displacer Beast and fused it into several Githyanki who screamed in horror. Most died from the experiment, but the strong had managed to survive the ordeal, channeling some of the power of the Displacer Beast, causing their bodies to shimmer. Over time, this was diluted by generations of Githyanki, and the survival rate had been so low that the Mind Flayers ceased this experiment after years of trying. (Though some did it for the simple joy of inflicting pain upon the Githyanki).

Every so often, Vlaakiths voice snapped Igris from his thoughts, it surfaces again. That connection.

She made a gesture as if pulling at invisible strings, and Igris screamed in pain as a phantasmal like Displacer Beast seemed to be pulled from his chest, fighting to remain inside. Vlaakith released it and Igris collapsed. Hed felt the beast inside of him.

Vlaakith sat back down. Good. Go. Find Unalla and bring me her head. Do not come back until you have found and killed her.




> I got a tough one for you, Tawmis.
> A slaver that was once evil became good through a Conquest Paladin teaching him how to understand why evil is "wrong".  That is, the character was force-fed their own medicine until they realized the error of their ways.  
> Now the character serves the chapter of Paladins that does the same, inflicting Evil upon Evil in a last attempt to strip away everything until desperation overcomes malice.  
> One particular aspect of the chapter is that they all have a level of self-loathing of who they are/were, and inflicting pain on those that deserve it is considered a form of penance.  Not only are they to constantly inflict the same horrors they so loathe, but they do so on reflections of themselves.  More often than not their actions fail, as violence and fear rarely produces anything but futility.  That futility is another lesson that you're to struggle against it and your other failures, until you're finally able to reveal worth in your actions (as you produce another Paladin to the order, and so are promoted).
> To summarize, the chapter uses fairly abusive teachings in order to get a bunch of bad guys to hate themselves enough to become a self-sustaining pyramid scheme of self-loathing.  Occasionally, they accidentally find a diamond amidst a coal mine of slain bad guys.
> If possible, I'd like the story to focus on the moment the character changes.  The epiphany, that *click*, that changes him from captive to paladin.
> It's a bit open-ended, with names, and whatnot, but I wanted it to be whatever fits best for your storytelling.


I think I got _most_ of the bases you wanted covered, if I understood your request correctly.
I ended up naming the main character Kallis (this is a play on the words of Callous)... with his mentor being Justikar (a tweaked swift justice... justice + car).
I ended up really getting into the torture segment for Kallis (which is why I may not have covered all of your bases)...
Was fun to find a balance of a Conquest Paladin doing something pretty vile, but for all the 'right' (justified?) reasons.
And the punishment at the end... and also the quest to defeat Justikar one day...
Leaves it open for a DM to explore. Gives the player a goal.
Anyway, would love feedback - as it helps keep the thread bumped and alive for others to see it!
As always...
Enjoy!
==================================================  ==============

As the blistering sun rose over the western skyline, Kallis could already feel his skin burning. Hed been changed to a wall, whose face, slowly turned to always capture the rays of the sun. As a result, his skin was tanned a deep brown, blistering, cracked and dry.

Just as he had heard every morning, the metal sound of heavy footsteps of someone in chainmail armor, clinking ups the stairs. So, Kallis, you survived another night. The stirges in the nearby cave feasted well, by the looks of your flesh. Most of your boils have burst. Its bound to get worse today. The wizards say it will be much hotter today than yesterday.

The armored human went by the name of Justikar. His blond hair was matted to his face; his sea blue eyes looked like water, shimmering beneath his golden eyebrows. The sun, though it had barely risen was already warming the mantle. 

You know, he signed, as he wiped the sweat from his brow. I wish we didnt have to do this. But you made a choice in life, Kallis. A choice that involved you becoming a slaver. You and your cohorts snuck into peoples homes, kidnapped them, and sold them to drow, duergar, and who knows who else. Your victims, Kallis, included children. Children. Do you not understand the depth of your sins? The shattered families you left behind that can never heal. Scars left wipe open, Justikar ran his steel, searing, gloved hand across Kallis chest, rupturing several welts, puss exploding from his wounds. Scars, Justikar said, standing and turning his back, that will never heal.

Six more days of burning, chained next to a mirror that reflected the sun in Kallis eyes, even as the pedestal turned to always face the sun; six more days of Justikar coming up to remind him of his sins, touch his skin, and cause more pain. Six more nights of warm nights where Kallis was forced to hear the fluttering wings of stirges who came and fed on his flesh, getting fat and plump before flying away. Six more days and nights without food and drink.

On the seventh day, Kallis, barely even clinging to life, his flesh pulled tight, appearing more skeletal than human, heard the clanking metal of Justikars boots, the jingling of the chainmail. Kallis did not even have the strength to lift his head and hear Justikars speech yet again. He simply hung, limp in the chains, waiting to die.

You pray for death, Justikar said, this time his speech was different. But my god will not let you die, Kallis. He will keep you alive for as long as I wish it. Your prays fall on deaf ears. But they dont have to. Youve led a terrible life. Cruel. Foul. Evil. But despite that, youre human. This means, despite what most would think, you are capable of love. He paused before saying to someone, Bring her to me.

A womans voice could be heard. Familiar.

A beautiful woman ran towards Kallis, but Justikar grabbed her by the arm.

Kallis looked over and saw his wife.

Justikar simply said, It took us awhile. But we found her. We traced some of the gold you had been sending. You sent it to her and your son. Now a young boys voice could be heard as a young five year old came to stand by his mother, clinging to her leg.

You killed people, Justikar said. Took them away. Sold them. Justikar drew his blade. The time has come for you to feel that same pain, Kallis. I will kill your son now, and sell your wife into slavery, where you will never know where she is. I will keep you alive in a dark, small two by two cell, and I will feed you well, and have the Priests keep you alive; so you can spend the rest of your days wondering whats happening with your wife; if shes been killed, abused, or worse.

Douse the flames of hope.

Please, Kallis choked, barely having the strength to even move his tongue and jaw, do not harm them.

I imagine everyone who you at least had the courage to face begged the same thing of you, Justikar said, and how many times did you show mercy? Once? Never? Why should I grant you the mercy you never granted anyone?

I will do anything, Kallis replied. Just, please, let them go.

Serve me, Justikar said matter-of-factly.

It was such a strange phrase that Kallis had not been sure hed heard it correctly.

Serve me, and do unto others as Ive done to you, Justikar continued. Those who have committed the vilest acts deserve this punishment. Its not enough to kill them. You must break them. Only then can they truly be redeemed to see the error of their life long ways. But if you serve with me, know my word is the law. If I do not want you to kill someone you do not; and if I ask you to kill someone; man or woman, you will. And you will not question me. Is this understood?

I agree to your terms, Kallis muttered, his mouth parched, dry, bleeding.

Rule with an Iron Fist. 

Good, he gestured to the other Paladin that had been holding Kallis wife, who now handed him a bowl of water. Justikar gave it to Kallis wife so that she could give him water.

I will spare them, Justikar said. But I am sending them far away from you. You will never see them again, until the day comes that you can challenge me fairly, and defeat me, so that I can give you the information as to their whereabouts.

Strength Above All.

Justikar had kept his word; he freed Kallis and had the Priests tend to him so that he could regain his health. That first night, he also shipped Kallis wife and son on a ship, far from where they were.

Kallis joined the Paladin Order of Conquest under Justikar, until Justikar saw him fit to go out into the world and find those who deserved to be punished.





> Name: Uthak "Skywatcher"
>  Race: Male Goliath
> Class: Sorcerer - Storm sorcery
> Deity: Kord
> The rough idea I have is for him to leave his clan to learn to control his new powers, but I don't have any idea for how he would get his powers.
> I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


Coming up with how Uthak came into power of Storm Sorcery was easy once I saw his nickname.
Since you mentioned the deity of Kord (who is mentioned in PHPB 5e) who is a Greyhawk deity (and not a Forgotten Realms deity), I wrote one section (the name of the mountain home - Corusk Mountains) based on Greyhawk.
Naturally this can be changed (if it's Forgotten Realms where Kord might exist in your game), or it could just be a mountain range in the Forgotten Realms called Corusk Mountains.
I almost got too much into writing about his mother; but she was essential to his own background.
Anyway, I would love to hear feedback (especially since this thread has landed on page 3 of this forum! So any feedback would bump it back up!) :)
Anyway, as always - hope you Enjoy!
==================================================  ============


Uthaks mother, Hilleena, had always admired the stars. Even when she was young, there was always a ledge in the Corusk Mountains that she would climb to; where the clouds would part ways for her, so that she could see them, and perhaps so they could see her.

Even after she married Trobas and became pregnant, she made the daily climb to the ledge to gaze up at the stars. During her pregnancy, she would lie up there, sometimes all night, and speak to the child in her womb, about the stars, and the gods  she spoke most highly of Kord, who had been a tempest god, who brought the thunder and speared the skies with lightning.

One night Hilleena was awakened by the sound of thunder. Shed been startled away to see a nearby storm rapidly approaching. As she struggled to get up, both tired and burdened by her pregnancy which was due any day now, a bolt of lightning struck her. She felt the charge of energy burst through her body and exit her fingers and toes. For that brief moment, shed become one with the storm; but rather than finding death, or even buckling down to her knee; Hilleena instead felt energized.

Two days later, she gave birth to Uthak, who showed no outward signs of having suffered anything due to the lightning strike while in the womb. Hilleena had been convinced that Kord had not tried to kill her, but empower her, or at least empower her child. When Uthak reached the age of five, Hilleena began to witness unusual things that Uthak could do; at times, when he snapped his fingers, large bolts of static electricity crackled between his fingers. By the age of ten, during combat training, Uthak was jumping far greater distances than the others, as if the very winds were carrying him.

One night, Uthak did not come home and Hilleena began to fret. She frantically searched around the village and found no sign of him. The fear mounted as she began to wonder if hed wandered too far from the tribe and fallen victim to one of the many yeti that hunted around these frigid mountain tops. Fearful and unsure what to do, she began climbing to the cliff side shed always climbed to; and as she grew nearer, she heard a voice. Peaking over several snowcapped boulders, she was surprised to see Uthak sitting there, at the ledge, cross legged, staring up at the stars. Whenever he spoke, a brief sound of thunder rolled in the distance, as if speaking back to him. She observed this for fifteen minutes, when Uthak stood and began to make his way down, surprised to see his mother.

What were you doing up there? she asked.

Finding peace, he explained.

How did you even know about that ledge? she pressed.

I dont know, he shrugged. Its as if I heard a voice calling me to it.

A voice? his mother asked, placing her hand on his shoulder.

I think it was Kord, he replied.

She looked up at and the small bursts of thunder shed heard previously stopped.

Uthak, like his mother, found himself going to the cliff side throughout his years, earning him the nickname of Skywatcher. Even when he wasnt standing at the cliff side, Uthak always seemed to be looking upward, as if some celestial voice from above were whispering messages to him.

When Uthak reached the age of twenty, his mother passed away from natural causes, and his father, Trobas, decided to go on an expedition from which he never returned. Uthak took it upon himself to seek out his father, where ever he might be and return him to the village, if he was still alive.

----------


## Skayaq

Thank you for the write up. I quite like how you gave him his nickname, but I would have liked a bit more about him struggling to control the powers and how that affected the rest of the clan. Still I can use this as a good start.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thank you for the write up. I quite like how you gave him his nickname, but I would have liked a bit more about him struggling to control the powers and how that affected the rest of the clan. Still I can use this as a good start.


A few extra lines and I can add that!




> Name: Uthak "Skywatcher"
>  Race: Male Goliath
> Class: Sorcerer - Storm sorcery
> Deity: Kord
> The rough idea I have is for him to leave his clan to learn to control his new powers, but I don't have any idea for how he would get his powers.
> I look forward to seeing what you come up with.


Coming up with how Uthak came into power of Storm Sorcery was easy once I saw his nickname.
Since you mentioned the deity of Kord (who is mentioned in PHPB 5e) who is a Greyhawk deity (and not a Forgotten Realms deity), I wrote one section (the name of the mountain home - Corusk Mountains) based on Greyhawk.
Naturally this can be changed (if it's Forgotten Realms where Kord might exist in your game), or it could just be a mountain range in the Forgotten Realms called Corusk Mountains.
I almost got too much into writing about his mother; but she was essential to his own background.
Anyway, I would love to hear feedback (especially since this thread has landed on page 3 of this forum! So any feedback would bump it back up!) :)
Anyway, as always - hope you Enjoy!
==================================================  ============


Uthaks mother, Hilleena, had always admired the stars. Even when she was young, there was always a ledge in the Corusk Mountains that she would climb to; where the clouds would part ways for her, so that she could see them, and perhaps so they could see her.

Even after she married Trobas and became pregnant, she made the daily climb to the ledge to gaze up at the stars. During her pregnancy, she would lie up there, sometimes all night, and speak to the child in her womb, about the stars, and the gods  she spoke most highly of Kord, who had been a tempest god, who brought the thunder and speared the skies with lightning.

One night Hilleena was awakened by the sound of thunder. Shed been startled away to see a nearby storm rapidly approaching. As she struggled to get up, both tired and burdened by her pregnancy which was due any day now, a bolt of lightning struck her. She felt the charge of energy burst through her body and exit her fingers and toes. For that brief moment, shed become one with the storm; but rather than finding death, or even buckling down to her knee; Hilleena instead felt energized.

Two days later, she gave birth to Uthak, who showed no outward signs of having suffered anything due to the lightning strike while in the womb. Hilleena had been convinced that Kord had not tried to kill her, but empower her, or at least empower her child. When Uthak reached the age of five, Hilleena began to witness unusual things that Uthak could do; at times, when he snapped his fingers, large bolts of static electricity crackled between his fingers. By the age of ten, during combat training, Uthak was jumping far greater distances than the others, as if the very winds were carrying him.

One night, Uthak did not come home and Hilleena began to fret. She frantically searched around the village and found no sign of him. The fear mounted as she began to wonder if hed wandered too far from the tribe and fallen victim to one of the many yeti that hunted around these frigid mountain tops. Fearful and unsure what to do, she began climbing to the cliff side shed always climbed to; and as she grew nearer, she heard a voice. Peaking over several snowcapped boulders, she was surprised to see Uthak sitting there, at the ledge, cross legged, staring up at the stars. Whenever he spoke, a brief sound of thunder rolled in the distance, as if speaking back to him. She observed this for fifteen minutes, when Uthak stood and began to make his way down, surprised to see his mother.

What were you doing up there? she asked.

Finding peace, he explained.

How did you even know about that ledge? she pressed.

I dont know, he shrugged. Its as if I heard a voice calling me to it.

A voice? his mother asked, placing her hand on his shoulder.

I think it was Kord, he replied.

She looked up at and the small bursts of thunder shed heard previously stopped.

Uthak, like his mother, found himself going to the cliff side throughout his years, earning him the nickname of Skywatcher. Even when he wasnt standing at the cliff side, Uthak always seemed to be looking upward, as if some celestial voice from above were whispering messages to him.

In a region where survival was paramount, as death lingered at every corner; from running out of food, to the deadly beasts that roamed this high in the mountains - namely an aggressive pack of Yeti that have long prayed and fed upon the foolish Goliath who hunted alone or was separated from the others. The Goliaths relied on strong powerful warriors to not only defend the village, but also to hunt for food. Food in these frozen caps was scarce to come by, and it was all too easy to go many nights without it; or being desperate and foolish and falling pray to the Yeti, whose white fur made them nearly impossible to see until it was already too late.

Uthak had difficulty here - he didn't like wielding a weapon, and more often then not, during training, he found himself gazing at the sky, and suffering a bloody nose for it, when his instructor bashed his shield into Uthak's face, expecting the young warrior to defend himself. As the years pressed on and Uthak grew more and more frustrated, feeling that holding a spear was not his calling; his powers continued to manifest. At times, he was shoving someone back with a gust of wind, or electrocuting them when he got them in a choke hold. While the tribe thought such powers could be useful, his inability to control them was beginning to hamper them more than benefit them, as he permanently wounded several other young Goliaths who'd been training with him. 

When Uthak reached the age of twenty, his mother passed away from natural causes, and his father, Trobas, decided to go on an expedition from which he never returned (the tribal Shaman claimed that Trobas left to die of a broken heart). His father never returning, and his mother having passed, pulled all the foundation and support from beneath Uthak's feet, and he began to suffer for it among other tribe members. He knew, if he had any hope of being any good to the tribe, he would need to learn to control his powers. Fur traders who had passed through the village had mentioned how there were others like Uthak that were born with magical abilities and learned to control them - and that they could perhaps Uthak learn how to control the power that was surging inside of him.

----------


## Skayaq

Oh that's awesome, fits nicely with spells I have picked for him.
Thank you again for doing this, this is a great service.

----------


## Tawmis

> Oh that's awesome, fits nicely with spells I have picked for him.
> Thank you again for doing this, this is a great service.


The pleasure is honestly all mine. I enjoy doing these exercises for my brain. And if someone isn't 100% thrilled with what I delivered, and they explain why, and my brain can trigger the fix - I am more than happy to make those changes to be closer to what the requester had wanted.

----------


## Skayaq

Forgot to mention this, this sentence




> While the tribe thought such powers could be useful, his inability to control them was beginning to hamper them more than benefit them


is pretty much perfect for what I wanted for him.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis.  This is a character I started playing recently and am curious as to your take.  It is in Eberron using the recently published sourcebook _Eberron: Rising from The Last War_.  Thelanis is the Faerie Court (feywild) in Eberron.
> 
> Name: Serellia
> Setting:  Eberron
> Class: Warlock 3 (Archfey, Pact of the Chain)
> Race: Half-Elf
> Gender: Female
> Background: Guild Merchant
> Alignment: Neutral
> ...


Sorry this took awhile! Life has been crazy now that I am forced to work from home. Surprisingly, I now want to walk away from my computer, since it's the same computer I am using for work.
So what was fun - while I was preparing to write this, I was just messing around on Instagram, and hit live.
So I thought, "Hey. Why not instagram live this? No one is going to see it because it's like 12:30am. But just something different."
So I did. LOL Only two of my friends chimed in! :D
Anyway, this was fun to write... I did take one different spin - you mentioned she did "research into the archfey" - I thought, since she failed in Arcanix, and seemed the town was fairly simple (in my mind as I wrote it), she might not have such access... So I ended up, doing something a little different.
Hope it still works for you!
As always, please leave feedback! It keeps the thread bumped and alive! (It was on page 3 today! /sad face)  :Small Frown: 
As always, hope you enjoy!
==================================================  ========

Life was simple for Serellia. Her parents owned a small piece of land where they grew and sold their goods to the local farmers of the Eldeen Reaches, where she and her family lived. Her life consisted of getting up early in the morning, before the sun or rooster would even awaken, and begin prepping for the day. She would help her mother milk the two cows they had, wrangle the sheep who had wandered too far, and picked the apples and oranges from the trees, and mashed the grapes her father had collected in the vineyard.

This was Serellias life, each and every day. Wake up, do these chores, be exhausted, sleep and awaken the next day to repeat the process. When she went with her parents to the town to sell their goods, shed seen plenty of adventurers who passed through their small town, often times stopping for a quick rest before continuing on their journey. Something that captured Serellias attention was a wizard who had passed through the town. Hed been an older gentleman, a human in his sixties, who stopped to perform tricks with his magic to entertain the children. Seeing sphere of light and dancing magical faeries springing from the old mans finger tips was something Serellia had never seen and only dreamed of. And from that moment on, thats all she could think of.

She had asked her mother and father from that day going forward, if she could become a wizard. Her father had repeatedly told her such notions were ridiculous and she had a wonderful and safe life here in the Eldeen Reaches, and that when the time came, she would marry and bare children of her own and continue life in the Eldeen Reaches. Her mother tried to be more understanding, and while she agreed with her husband, she was not as blunt and tried to be a little more gentle with her declining the request of her daughter.

This did not stop Serellia, however. Each and every night after dinner, where as before, shed be too exhausted to even stay awake, she would use this time to ask her parents again about becoming a wizard. Her father eventually broke down and explained that one simply does not become a wizard. It takes time, dedication, endless studying, and that by the time she learned magic, she would be as old as the human who she saw in the village that had triggered this notion in her mind.

One night, after asking again, as she had done every night and being declined again, Serellia finally broke down and cried and raced to her room. Her mother however, spoke to her father. We can keep denying her wish, but this will lead to her being unhappy. If it comes down to it, we may not lose her to adventuring as we both think, but rather, lose her when she runs away because she does not feel as though we support her.

What would you have us do? Approve this notion of her becoming a wizard? Shes sixteen and has no formal training in such matters. She will be laughed at. Scoffed. We are saving her from that pain and embarrassment.

Sometimes, the mother countered, we must first experience pain to understand it.

The following day, after dinner, Serellia asked again, as if the hundreds of previous nights never existed, and much to her surprise, her father smiled and said, I have put a loan on some of the land to pay for you to go to Arcanix.

Serellia was about to try and counter the argument as shed done many times before, but stopped short  surprised at the words shed heard from her father. Are you serious? she stammered in surprise.

Weve thought about it, and realized we never want you to feel like we do not support you, even if we may disagree, her father said with a smile. She raced around the table and hugged her father tighter than shed ever done before.

For the next year, every three months, she applied at Arcanix, the most prestigious magic college in Eberron. All three times shed been rejected, due to the mentors believing she was not intelligent enough to be worthy of the Arcanix College name. After her third attempt, now low on the money her parents had provided her, and disheartened, she returned home, feeling shameful in her failure. However, despite the financial loss, her parents did not judge her. They were thankful that shed made it there, strived for her dreams, and returned home safely.

Feeling heartbroken, her father excused her from doing chores, to allow her the time to regain her composure and refocus her lifes goals. On one of those weeks, shed ventured aimlessly into the vast forests of the Eldeen Reaches. While sitting on a stone that sad on the edge of a gently flowing river, she looked up and saw a pure white owl sitting on the other side, on a similar rock, simply staring at her.

What are you looking at? she asked, not expecting an answer.

You, it replied.

Serellia looked up surprised. Had it said you and who. She stared at the owl for a long moment, as if waiting to see if it would say you again. She shook her head and muttered, I am losing my mind.

No, the owl said, matter-of-factly.

Now she was certain the owl hadnt said who  the word no was distinctly heard coming from the owl.

She stood up, shocked. What are you? she asked.

Owl, it replied.

It wasnt much. Simple one word answers. But it was definitely coming from the owl.

Follow, it said, and suddenly turned and began to fly away.

I must be losing my mind, she repeated, as she threw down the rock and crossed the shallow river, chasing the owl. The owl stopped at a branch and said something in a language that Serellia could not understand, and the very fabric of the tree seemed to rip apart in blue energy. Come, it said, then flew into the portal.

Serellia repeated again, that she was losing her mind, but did so.

She fell, for what seemed to be an eternity, before landing on roses that seemed to be made of sheeps wool. All around her, everything was beautifully vibrant, translucent, and glowing. The owl shed followed had waited for her before continuing its flight. She followed and came to stand among many different fey that seemed to be gathered around a large circular ring of mushrooms. The mushrooms were six feet tall  taller than any shed seen  and glowed purple, blue, red and green  and shifted through the color spectrum as easily as she drew breath (which, admittedly, at the time was fairly difficult).

A large male stood, looked at the owl and looked at Serellia. What have you brought me today, my wise friend?

A child in desperate need of learning magic; wanting a better life than she has, though, the owl turned its head, without moving its body, she has a good home life. She just wants more and believes magic might be the way to do just that.

Is that so? the man said, extending his hand. Come forward child. My wise friend here is rarely wrong in who he brings here. My name is Oberon and I believe I can help you.

You could teach me magic? she asked.

I can infuse you with magic, he smiled. With a portion of my own magic. It will be up to you to learn to control it and master it.

She stepped back. Wait. Why would you do this for me?

Because the mortal world is at war, Oberon replied, and soon the fey will undoubtedly be dragged into it when wizards tear open our portals to feed off of our endless magic here. I need eyes on the mortal world and infusing you with my magic allows me to peer through your eyes whenever I need. You will be helping me. Helping the fey, he gestured to the pseudodragon, satyrs and centaurs and pixies and sprites all gathered around, staring at her in wide eyed wonder. He extended his hand, Will you take my offer?

She placed her hand into his and felt the crackling energy of the feywild pierce her heart, her soul, her mind, before she collapsed backwards in a peaceful sleep. She awoke on the river bed where shed seen the owl, and looked at the moon. It was in the same position it was when shed left.

She heard a purring sound, and looked to see a pseudodragon fluttering in the air next to her. Itd been the same pseudodragon shed seen next to Oberon. Had it followed her? Was it a gift? Would it teach her? She raced home and the pseudodragon followed close behind. 

Day in and day out, she learned more, as her body crackled with energy from the fey. She was truly imbued with power. She showed her mother and father, who were taken aback, and worried. Her father and mother both encouraged her to seek training, and despite everything, packed things for her and sent her on her way into the world, pseudodragon following close behind, which she named Bright Flame.

----------


## Whit

Ozarg (Oz) Strongvoice Half Orc fighter outlander in chain mail armor and a heavy two handed sword. An intimidating figure until he pulls out his lute and uses his skill proficiency in performance. How does this Half Orc fighter know how to sing in Elvish and pluck an instrument.  Speaks common orc and elvish. 

He traveled from the outlands and through towns to finally Waterdeep.

----------


## WadeWay33

Tawmis, your writing ability is stunning. Have you ever thought of creating your own campaign setting? Because Id buy it in a heartbeat, and I know others whove commented would too.

----------


## Ogre Mage

> The owl stopped at a branch and said something in a language that Serellia could not understand, and the very fabric of the tree seemed to rip apart in blue energy. Come, it said, then flew into the portal.
> 
> Serellia repeated again, that she was losing her mind, but did so.
> 
> She fell, for what seemed to be an eternity, before landing on roses that seemed to be made of sheeps wool. All around her, everything was beautifully vibrant, translucent, and glowing. The owl shed followed had waited for her before continuing its flight. She followed and came to stand among many different fey that seemed to be gathered around a large circular ring of mushrooms. The mushrooms were six feet tall  taller than any shed seen  and glowed purple, blue, red and green  and shifted through the color spectrum as easily as she drew breath (which, admittedly, at the time was fairly difficult).
> 
> ...
> 
> Day in and day out, she learned more, as her body crackled with energy from the fey. She was truly imbued with power. She showed her mother and father, who were taken aback, and worried. Her father and mother both encouraged her to seek training, and despite everything, packed things for her and sent her on her way into the world, pseudodragon following close behind, which she named Bright Flame.


Tawmis,

I _love_ this.  There's an evocative _Alice in Wonderland_ vibe which fits well for an archfey warlock.  Given that, I think it is fine that her journey to Thelanis was more of a surprise discovery than the more studied effort I originally envisioned.  Interestingly, an owl played a significant role in the first background you wrote for me as well.

http://forums.giantitp.com/showsingl...&postcount=589

The scenes of her daily life pre-warlock were handled great.  When we are young we often _want_ things intensely and it _hurts_ to be denied.  Like many young people she stumbled as she tried to find her path in life.  I think all of us have been there in one way or another.

I was curious to see who you would create for her patron and she rather lucked out with Oberon.  By D&D lore he's probably one of the nicer ones you could get.   :Small Wink:   She's also lucky she had supportive parents.  If we get to high enough level I do eventually plan to take the lucky feat with this PC.


Two things --




> Because the mortal world is at war, Oberon replied, and soon the fey will undoubtedly be dragged into it when wizards tear open our portals to feed off of our endless magic here. I need eyes on the mortal world and infusing you with my magic allows me to peer through your eyes whenever I need. You will be helping me. Helping the fey, he gestured to the pseudodragon, satyrs and centaurs and pixies and sprites all gathered around, staring at her in wide eyed wonder. He extended his hand, Will you take my offer?


Per _Eberron: Rising from the Last War_ the civil war which wreaked havoc across Khorvaire is now over.  Of course, simmering tensions remain.  Our campaign is set in this post-civil war period.  In the Eldeen Reaches, the primary tension is with Aundair which would like to reclaim the eastern farmlands of the Eldeen Reaches (where Serellia is from) as Aundair territory.  Does Oberon think the war is still actively going on?  Or maybe he thinks the current tense peace won't last.





> She had asked her mother and father from that day going forward, if she could become a wizard. Her father had repeatedly told her such notions were ridiculous and she had a wonderful and safe life here in the Eldeen Reaches, and that when the time came, she would *marry and bare children* of her own and continue life in the Eldeen Reaches. Her mother tried to be more understanding, and while she agreed with her husband, she was not as blunt and tried to be a little more gentle with her declining the request of her daughter.


The correct grammar is "bear children" not "bare children."

Anyway, I agree that your writing is stunning!  Thank you so much.  I sent a donation.  Now, if only this coronavirus crisis would pass so I could resume playing this character ...

----------


## Tawmis

> Ozarg (Oz) Strongvoice Half Orc fighter outlander in chain mail armor and a heavy two handed sword. An intimidating figure until he pulls out his lute and uses his skill proficiency in performance. How does this Half Orc fighter know how to sing in Elvish and pluck an instrument.  Speaks common orc and elvish. 
> He traveled from the outlands and through towns to finally Waterdeep.


Consider this added!




> Tawmis, your writing ability is stunning. Have you ever thought of creating your own campaign setting? Because Id buy it in a heartbeat, and I know others whove commented would too.


Hey now! Don't you go gettin' me all misty eyed! 
I do have my own homebrew campaign setting that has been evolving for... like 15 years now. I am finally happy with where it's at. There's a few aspects of it I'd like to develop further.
But I never considered selling it in any shape and form, because it's just another homebrew, like the millions of others out there, I feel like.




> Tawmis,
> I _love_ this.  There's an evocative _Alice in Wonderland_ vibe which fits well for an archfey warlock.  Given that, I think it is fine that her journey to Thelanis was more of a surprise discovery than the more studied effort I originally envisioned.  Interestingly, an owl played a significant role in the first background you wrote for me as well.
> http://forums.giantitp.com/showsingl...&postcount=589
> I was curious to see who you would create for her patron and she rather lucked out with Oberon.  By D&D lore he's probably one of the nicer ones you could get.    She's also lucky she had supportive parents.  If we get to high enough level I do eventually plan to take the lucky feat with this PC.


Oh, wow. That's an utterly weird coincidence. As I am pretty sure that's the only two times I've used an owl. And they were both for you.  :Small Tongue: 
So how that came to be (I wish I had saved the live stream) is - I was talking about how I am not familiar with the Eberron setting (other than the D&D MMO, which I believe uses the Eberron setting). So, the information about the war and what not, had to be quick google searches... as well, as finding an Archfey... looking at your alignment, I was at first going to do a Hag that I found; but then landed on Oberon who was neutral and enjoyed the "common fey" (which made me think he enjoys the "common people" of the fey... which made me think, he'd appreciate a "common girl" from the mortal realm). I noticed he had two animals that are typically at his side - one being an owl. An Owl seemed to be the more mystical creature, so that's where I landed.




> The scenes of her daily life pre-warlock were handled great.  When we are young we often _want_ things intensely and it _hurts_ to be denied.  Like many young people she stumbled as she tried to find her path in life.  I think all of us have been there in one way or another.


I think telling her every day life was important to her development, as to her being a "simple commoner" as a reason she might have never got the education to enter the Mage Academy. She was, for all intent and purposes, "a simple farm girl" who had no exposure or understanding of magic, other than a wizard who showed all the kids in the village some tricks.




> Two things --
> Per _Eberron: Rising from the Last War_ the civil war which wreaked havoc across Khorvaire is now over.  Of course, simmering tensions remain.  Our campaign is set in this post-civil war period.  In the Eldeen Reaches, the primary tension is with Aundair which would like to reclaim the eastern farmlands of the Eldeen Reaches (where Serellia is from) as Aundair territory.  Does Oberon think the war is still actively going on?  Or maybe he thinks the current tense peace won't last.


Yeah; not being familiar with Eberron or the The Last War, I had to google what I could. So it could be that Oberon simply thinks mortals are too fragile and frequently war for the most trivial of reasons; so imbuing her with his magic to be his eyes, it just one way of him keeping an eye on mortals.




> The correct grammar is "bear children" not "bare children."


Yeah, I also noticed a typo (re-reading it now) where I said:
While sitting on a stone that sad on the edge of a gently flowing river, she looked up and saw a pure white owl sitting on the other side, on a similar rock, simply staring at her.

Should have read:
While sitting on a stone that *sat* on the edge of a gently flowing river, she looked up and saw a pure white owl sitting on the other side, on a similar rock, simply staring at her.




> Anyway, I agree that your writing is stunning!  Thank you so much.  I sent a donation.  Now, if only this coronavirus crisis would pass so I could resume playing this character ...


Thank you for the compliment and the *donation*! It's _greatly_ appreciated! And yes, here's to the Clerics of the world finding a cure.

----------


## trctelles

Hey Tawnis, salutations from Brazil! Since all this Corona thing happened, me and my friends started a new campaign on Roll20 to have some fun in these trying times. Anyway, these are the specks of my character:

Name: Alek, 27 years old

Setting: Homebrew, but it revolves around a zombie epidemic 

Class: Fighter 2 (Will eventually become a Battle master)

Race: Human (variant)

Gender: Male

Background: Haunted One, from curse of Strahd

Alignment: Chaotic Good

Feat: Crossbow Expert

STR: 8 | DEX: 16 | CON: 14 | INT: 12 | WIS: 14 | CHA: 10

Character concept:
Alek lived with his parents until he was around 5 yo. One day, when he was gathering wood on the nearby forest, he was kidnapped by a coven of Hags. He was raised by them, and used by them to lure other kids to be eaten/ used to produce more Hags. It took him a couple of years to understand what happened to the kids he helped kidnap. 

For years, he was used as bait, playing in the woods to attract kids (mainly human and young elfs from the villages nearby). Once he became a teenager, the Hags saw potential on him to serve as an enforcer and to protect the coven. They started training him, but since he was physically weak, they gave him a crossbow, and he became really good with it. 

Whenever he failed to see potential invaders, or when they were bored, the Hags experimented with him, giving him potions with unknown effects, warping his flesh and disturbing his head. Many times he tried to escape their grasp, but every time they were able to track him down. He found out too late that the Hags used his baby teeth to make several amulets, that helped them to keep Alek on check.

With his help, they became bolder over the years, kidnapping more and more kids, even invading houses to take them from their beds. When he was a kid, he used to cry himself to sleep every single night for the things he had done. When he became older, he tried to take his life multiple times, but the Hags curse on him prevented him from ever being successful.

Whenever he was left alone on the lair, he studied the tomes and notes they left scattered, and discovered a ritual that prevented the Hags from finding someone. The problem is: he needed hair from the head of the Hag that wanted to find him. Every single night, he would have to give a drop of his blood and burn a strand of hair from the Mother Hag.

One fruitful night, the people from the villages nearby became fed up with the monsters taking their children, and started a witch hunt to bring them down. When they were finally found, Alek took advantage of the chaos and cut a handful of hair from the head of the Mother Hag and fled.
Finally free, he saw fit to try to right the wrongs he had done to the world by working as an adventurer, and, one day, to kill those that made his life a torture.

In our current adventure, he already died once (at level 1, but it was part of my GMs plan to kill someone, so we owed an important NPC a favor) during a zombie attack.

Personality: Alek is a shy, but strong willed person. His twisted and sickly appearance made it hard for people to be kind to him after he escaped. He always try to be help people in need, and he feels a strong connection to any kid that seem to be suffering. He has his own moral code, and always try to be a good person, but there is evil inside his heart, he can feel it. Even though he knows that what he did is wrong, he cant deny the thrill of the hunt he felt, and how accomplished he was when he shot down those who tried to invade the coven.
Battle tactics: the way I imagine him fighting is very similar to John Wick. Kitting people and using maneuvers to better position, always seeking for the best angle to shoot people with his crossbow.

Current events: he befriended a paladin named Mikail, who is his partner in his new adventures. His new friend does not yet know the full extent of his past, but he is aware that Alek did some really bad stuff on his past, and is trying to atone for his crimes.

I know its kind of cliché by now, but sorry for my English ( I havent written anything in a long long time)

----------


## KyleG

Got the Echo Knight sorted for tuesdays Two shot but if you want to  flesh him out I've added him below. So back to my regular character creation schedule lol

Take your pic, what sparks your interest. The Damaged Warforged Survivor or the Stoic Lone Dwarf in need or a Path.

Warforged Rogue Scout: Currently names Wildchild (might be a call sign?) Last mission in a war long forgotten to the passage of time he was part of a team sent behind enemy lines. For some reason has been offline since. Has survivors guilt as the only survivor of previously mentioned mission. Look for a home, new family in this new world i think. I want to rp this character almost like he cant stand still, fidgety (think 11th doctor).
or
Hill Dwarf War Cleric: Also unnamed currently (seems to be a theme). A bounty hunter of sorts, retrieving lost dwarven artifacts??? Why/How he became a cleric of a war god Im not sure. Of the 4 he is the weakest of my ideas currently. Although im pretty sure he is armed with a crossbow. (some Mandalorian inspiration)
or
Half-Orc Fighter Echo Knight: Kage Runar, a consecuted soul born into this 3rd, or is it 4th life not in the body of a Krynn but into that of a Half-Orc. Not that he knows much, the memories are hard to separate from his own, well his own from this life, its confusing. And he wasnt identified and given the normal training to deal with this. Now he strives to make the most of this life as is the way of the consecuted.

----------


## WadeWay33

Im not sure if Im allowed to ask twice, but if I am put me farther back on the list because Im not going to be using this character for a while.

Ion Dursk 
LN
Fighter, Psi-Knight
He was a normal person until he had a near-death experience by an arcane rival of his. He called out into the darkness moments before his demise, and something answered. Instead of becoming a warlock, however, this being infused inside of him, giving him psionic powers. He adventures to control and stop arcane magic, and harness some martial ability in the process.

EDIT: He's a human originally, but the near-death experience might warrant a race-change. I'll leave it up to you!

EDIT 2: Since Mystic is officially dead, I swapped it to a Psi-Knight.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey Tawnis, salutations from Brazil! Since all this Corona thing happened, me and my friends started a new campaign on Roll20 to have some fun in these trying times. Anyway, these are the specks of my character:
> Name: Alek, 27 years old
> Setting: Homebrew, but it revolves around a zombie epidemic


Consider it added!




> Got the Echo Knight sorted for tuesdays Two shot but if you want to  flesh him out I've added him below. So back to my regular character creation schedule lol
> Take your pic, what sparks your interest. The Damaged Warforged Survivor or the Stoic Lone Dwarf in need or a Path.


Consider it added!




> Im not sure if Im allowed to ask twice, but if I am put me farther back on the list because Im not going to be using this character for a while.
> Ion Dursk 
> LN
> Mystic
> He was a normal person until he had a near-death experience by an arcane rival of his. He called out into the darkness moments before his demise, and something answered. Instead of becoming a warlock, however, this being infused inside of him, giving him psionic powers. He adventures to control Arcane magic and to make sure no one can be hurt how he was.
> EDIT: He's a human originally, but the near-death experience might warrant a race-change. I'll leave it up to you!


You can ask as many times as you want! If there's multiple for one person; I will at least do one, if there's others waiting, do theirs, and then go back to the additional ones! So ask away! I love that people ask for me to do these!




> Hello Tawmis,
> I've got a character that I've been playing for a while and I've never bothered to flesh out his backstory. Think you can help with that?
> 
> Piklokken, an Illusion Wizard, is a complete pacifist; under no circumstances will he physically harm another creature. He doesn't even know any damage spells! Instead, he focuses on illusions, buffs/debuffs, and other battlefield control spells. He's a middle-aged (read: ~300 year old) 7'4" Loxodon whose normal outfit consists of a longcoat, goggles, and a Derby hat. Currently, his place of residence is a large city situated in the middle of the ocean.
> 
> Name: Piklokken
> Class: Illusion Wizard 11
> Race: Loxodon
> Gender: Male
> ...


So because it's a homebrew, that means I don't know about the world...
And for my own sake and sanity when I write; I love to name things - it gives me a vision.
So for example, I named both the island, and the city - and gave them an origin.
This may not work for you, if you have them named already - or who knows, you may use what I provided.
So for the Loxodon (I've never played one) - I wanted to... give a message.
So, there's mention of bugbears in this... and what they do... is a reference to people in the real world...
You will see what I mean when you get there...
It helped me also explain why he's a pacifist and took the path that he did.
Please leave feedback! This was fun to write!
Feedback also keeps the thread bumped!
For reference - the type of bugbear I used can be found here: https://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Bugbea..._(5e_Creature)
As always, hope you enjoy!
============================================

In the center of the Darkstone Isle sat a bustling city by the name of Avaden. The city of Avaden sat nicely nestled in the center of the circular mountain range for which the island was named after  The Darkstone Mountains, whose snowcapped tops sent a cold and biting chill on this winter evening. Legend states that Darkstone Isle rose due to massive volcanic activity on the sea floor; and with it, rose up the unique mountains of unusual dark metals and stone. When the island was discovered, trade routes were quickly established to mine the precious stones and metals that were discovered. Avaden started as a small mining community that eventually became the bustling city that it is now.

Piklokken, a Loxodon, towered over seven feet tall made his way through the streets. Most of the humans had grown accustomed to seeing Piklokken walking through the streets; but even those who had seen him a hundred times sometimes were still caught by surprise by the towering, greyish figure who resembled something between a large human that had elephant like features. Despite the gawks and stares he often generated, it did not bother Piklokken; hed grown accustomed to it. Hed simply tip his derby hat in their direction and continue along his way. He pulled his long coat closer as he turned a corner and a cold gust of wind greeted him. His trunk flailed for a moment in response to the unexpected burst of cold.

Once Piklokken reached his home, which had to be custom fit for his height and width, he took off his goggles which had been resting on his derby hat; then removed his hat, and hung them both on the coat rack next to the door. He walked to his kitchen where he began brewing tea; then to his greenhouse to ensure the plants he was growing were not suffering too much with the cold. The majority of the plants he grew were used specifically for his spellcraft, for Piklokken was a well versed Wizard.

It was in his garden that he noticed a naryak fly  a small, light blue fly insect that devours the proteins of most flowers. Most would kill a naryak fly immediately, not only because of their destructive behavior, but how rapidly they can reproduce, since they are asexual and able to reproduce without the need of a mate if theyve eaten well. Piklokken, however, despite the threat, and some of the damage the naryak fly had already done in the few short hours that Piklokken was not home, was not one of those who would kill this insect.

Instead, Piklokken captured it in a class, and trapped it with paper to prevent it from flying away. He made his way to the front door, and quickly opened the door and shoved the glass outside, with a firm shake so that the naryak fly would know to escape and rapidly closed the door behind him. He looked back at his greenhouse and knew hed need to look for other nayak flies.

It was Piklokkens own past that had made him the pacifist he was today. In his homeland, far from Darkstone Isle, his own people were hunted down almost to extinction by Bugbear Doomclaws. These vicious bugbears were far more feral than the standard bugbears; and its believed that deep, unrelenting vile anger and hatred that made these bugbears so ferocious is also what made them so deadly. Their claws were laced with lethal poisons that prevented regenerating ones health naturally; only magical means seemed to heal these gashes, if the attacked individual survived. They were also immune, undoubtedly to their sheer savagery, to any form of mind altering spells that the Loxodon had at their disposal such as: Charm, Fear, Paralysis, or even Sleep. The bugbears not only killed the Loxodon for the sheer pleasure of murder and mayhem; but they also made use of the Loxodons leathery grey skin, as well as the tusks, which were used as status symbol among their kind; often adorning the homes or thrones of their chiefs.

Piklokken was young, but he had watched almost his entire herd get wiped out. When he and the others finally decided to flee they ran through countless villages where the bugbears had struck and Loxodon were left, their skins cut from their bodies, their tusks broken off, to rot in the warming sun, as flies and other wildlife consumed the remains. Itd been something that Piklokken could never get out of his mind. He grew up wanting to know how he could have made a difference  and so, abhorring what he saw violence had led to  Piklokken began to study magic. However, he focused on spells that were passive; spells that might have somehow got through and subdued the minds of the bugbears. He knew no true damaging spells; because in truth, even now, he did not want to hurt anyone  he simply wanted to find a way to subdue them and deal with the problem in a more peaceful manner.

For years hed traveled the world, learning from other wizards; studying endless tomes of magic, spending endless nights, not sleeping as he read volumes of knowledge in the great halls throughout the world. He took a deep breath and wondered was he ready to go out into the world now, after all of these years, to try and make a difference?

----------


## Jaryn

Hi Tawmis, I'm playing a few more games than usual (online) as my social life has taken a nose dive for obvious reasons.

I'm also going through a bit of a cleric phase at the moment. Would love to see what you make of this one when you have the time. Don't overdo the screen while you're wfh!

Malcer Stormwind
Cleric of Mystra

Born and raised in Silverymoon as part of a happy family, he has always been in love with magic which he sees as a thing of wonder and beauty in and of itself. Became a novice in the temple of Mystra, and was then assigned to the Silverwatch in a supporting role. Became quite good at solving crime. 

Upon advancing to a fully fledged Servant of Mystery he left the city to go adventuring, which allows him to both so good and seek out and preserve interesting magical items. His tendency to wander does lead him to sometimes butt heads with more established members of the church hierarchy as he doesn't want to be tied down to a specific temple. Unbeknownst to him, he is being observed by a couple of Harper agents who are studying him with an eye to recruitment if he proves suitable.

EDIT: Made some amendments to the concept, mostly because I thought it could be fun to do the Harper thing in play rather than character creation.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis, I'm playing a few more games than usual (online) as my social life has taken a nose dive for obvious reasons.
> I'm also going through a bit of a cleric phase at the moment. Would love to see what you make of this one when you have the time. Don't overdo the screen while you're wfh!
> Malcer Stormwind
> Cleric of Mystra


Added! Thank you!




> Ozarg (Oz) Strongvoice Half Orc fighter outlander in chain mail armor and a heavy two handed sword. An intimidating figure until he pulls out his lute and uses his skill proficiency in performance. How does this Half Orc fighter know how to sing in Elvish and pluck an instrument?  Speaks common, orc and elvish. 
> He traveled from the outlands and through towns to finally Waterdeep.


This was a lot of fun to write!
I did a bit of what's called "Tawmis-Verse" where I "connected" origins together with characters who I've written or used as NPCs (as in this case) before with other origins...
Tyrell Stormshadow, a NPC bard I made up appeared twice previously in this thread:
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=530
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=534
He seems to show up when someone needs guidance about their "destiny"... so is he a god of some kind, some angelic figure... or just a weird bard... up to you and your DM... or this could be his only appearance for simplicity's sake for you...
You will notice I start your character with a different last name... don't worry... not a typo... it all comes full circle.
Also explain how he knows Elvish in a fun way... and how he knows how to use the lute...
I'd love feedback - post in this thread - it helps keep it alive and bumped!
As always - enjoy!
=================================================

Ozarg Strongsteel sat at the edge of the forest, a small campfire crackled in front of him, warming his body. Shadows danced along the trees that hid things in the depths of their own shadows; beyond where the flickering fire light from the campfire could not peer. 

Ozarg Strongsteel wore chainmail armor, whose links and metal had seen better days. Hed been in enough fights to have his armor severely damaged, but never cared enough to ever have it fixed. If anything, it showed how battle hardy he was; and he wore the damaged armor as proudly as he wore the battle cuts across his arms, legs, chest and face. These were all markers that should hed survived dangerous encounters.

For most of his life, hed traveled with his fathers side of the family  an orc tribe known as The Shadowmaw. However, six weeks ago, he found himself in direct conflict with the Dark Eyes Chieftain, an orc named Gruin Bloodsky. The Red Eye Orc Clan had been dominating the lands, their aggressive behavior gaining attention. Gruin Bloodsky believed they were the way  that the other orcs in the world had lost their way  their edge  their desire for war and battle. The Red Eye Clan lived for it, thrived in it, and died for it. Gruin Bloodsky had met with their Shamanistic leader, Boon Blackcrow, who encouraged Gruin to fold his tribe into the Red Eye Clan, and that he would take those willing to come to the fountain of faith as Boon Blackclaw called it.

Ozarg however did not approve of the Red Eye Orcs ways; they murdered children and defenseless women. Gruin Bloodsky proclaimed that these children would otherwise grow up to fight against the Red Eye; so better to murder them now. That had been the final straw for Ozarg. He had little connection to the tribe after his father had died a few years ago; during a battle against a nearby feuding orc tribe battle had taken his life.

Thats someone who is lost deep into their thoughts, a voice said, snapping Ozarg from his walk through his memories. In an instant, he had drawn his sword and was standing, blade outstretched in the direction the voice had come from. The figure, human by the size of it, stood just outside the campfires light, held their hands up. I mean you no harm friend.

I have no friends, Ozarg growled.

I can see that, the human said, glancing around the campfire. In times like these, out in the wilderness, we all need friends. We need someone to watch our backs. After all, we must all sleep some time, do we not? The human lowered his arms.

Or to stab us in the back, Ozarg replied.

True, the human said with a tilt of his head, and itched his long, grey streaked beard. Well, I promise you I am not here to stab you in the back, front, side, whether youre awake or asleep. I am just looking for some warmth on this chilly night and the embers and soft orange glow of your campfire seemed to be a good place to find such warmth.

Without lowering his weapon as the human stepped closer to the campfire, Ozarg looked at him. You would sit with a half-orc?

The human laughed. My friend, have sat with Half-Orcs, Minotaurs, Tabaxi, even dwarves, he said with a chuckle. The human raised his hands again and said, As you can see, I carry no weapons; only this lute.

So youre a bard, Ozarg growled.

You say that with such distaste, the human smiled.

Your kind does nothing but steal, Ozarg replied.

My kind? Bards? Is that to say your half-orc nature makes you a murderer? the human raised an eye brow and sat down at the campfire, despite the sword still pointed at him. I would think not. Or else you would still be with your brethren.

What do you mean Id still be with them, Ozarg asked, lowering his weapon. How did you know I left them? Have you been following me?

Following you? the human seemed to give it some thought. No. A wild guess, really. As I said, you were out here alone. So youre not with other adventurers. So chances are you were with someone not too long ago; after all, its dangerous to travel alone.

And you, old man, seem to be traveling alone, Ozarg pointed out.

Im not, the human replied.

Ozarg was alarmed, suspecting others in the woods.

Im with you, the human finally said. My name is Tyrell Stormshadow. Perhaps youve heard of me? he said, extending his hand.

No, Ive not heard of you, and no I will not shake your hand, Ozarg growled, Id rather keep all my fingers and what little coin I have.

Ive no need of your coin, Tyrell replied, as he slid his lute from his side and strummed it. Ive made all of my money by playing the lute, sharing stories Ive heard. Most nights, I dont even made money, but get rooms and drinks for free, because my inns welcome the crowds I bring in for them  and so, the money I bring in for them. So typically food, drink and room are all paid for.

And yet, here you are, out on the road tonight, Ozarg replied.

Here I am indeed, Tyrell smiled, as if he were perfectly comfortable. Perhaps destiny put me here for a reason?

Destiny? Ozarg laughed. I used to believe in such nonsense. Though the clan I was a part of would rise to greatness. But my chieftain turned out to be weak.

Perhaps your destiny was not to be a follower, Tyrell said, as he continued to play the flute, but a leader?

Me? A leader? Of what? Ozarg scoffed.

Your own destiny, Tyrell answered, as if itd been obvious. He strummed the strings a few more times. So I know your father was an orc, based on what you told me. Your mother? Did you know her? I know the origins of most half-orcs is not a pleasant one

I never met her, Ozarg said quickly. She was one of the slaves the tribe had kept from one of their raids. She died a few years after giving birth to me.

How did she die? Did you ever hear? Tyrell pushed as he continued to softly strum the strings.

One of the other males had wanted her as a slave, my father refused. The opposing orc said my father had grown weak and had fallen in love with her, Ozarg replied. When my father challenged the orc because hed been insulted  my mother threw herself on the opposing orcs blade to stop the fight. She died shortly after. My father grieved for her loss.

But, Tyrell said, with yet another strum of the lute, she was an elf was she not?

Ozarg looked at Tyrell. How would you know that?

Your eyes, he replied with another strum, as well as your ears show a hint of your half-elf heritage that courses through your veins; though your orcish features are most dominant. So if your father grieved for her, you say? So did he love her? Did an orc truly love an elf? Do the Orcs not hate Elves?

Traditionally, yes, Ozarg replied, seemingly feeling entranced by the steady strum of the lute. As he continued to listen, he could hear Tyrell asking him more questions about his father, his mother, how hed grown up, and found himself willingly answering even the deeper most painful questions.

In his mind, he saw a world where his father was still alive; his mother, a beautiful elf, also alive, him as a young child in a wooden cabin not far from here, living peacefully. He saw his father playing with him and teaching him how to fight; and his mother, loving him, showing him compassion, caring and education in the world that was large and full of wonders.

The days were filled with joy, laughter and love; and though it seemed that the world was only the three of them, all three of them were so peaceful and happy to have one another.

As he came out of the trance, the sun was beginning to rise in the distance. The human was gone, the embers were flickering, fading; and on the rock, was the humans lute. Ozarg waited for awhile to see if the human had gone to go hunt for food and would return, but as the day grew longer, there was no sign of the human.

Taking the lute with the intention of returning it, Ozarg strummed it as Tyrell had, and found that he was quite proficient in it. He began to sing a song; one of the many songs his mother had taught him while he had been in his dream state and suddenly realized hed been singing in Elvish.

How had that happened? Had he learned to play the flute and speak his mothers language while under some weird trance? He shook his head, packed his bags, and continued on the road, slinging the lute over his back, so that it rested peacefully next to his long sword. When he came into the first town, he introduced himself, with a strum of the lute as Ozarg "Oz" Strongvoice....

----------


## mjp1050

> So because it's a homebrew, that means I don't know about the world...
> And for my own sake and sanity when I write; I love to name things - it gives me a vision.
> So for example, I named both the island, and the city - and gave them an origin.
> This may not work for you, if you have them named already - or who knows, you may use what I provided.
> So for the Loxodon (I've never played one) - I wanted to... give a message.
> So, there's mention of bugbears in this... and what they do... is a reference to people in the real world...
> You will see what I mean when you get there...
> It helped me also explain why he's a pacifist and took the path that he did.
> Please leave feedback! This was fun to write!
> ...


Thank you! This is really well written and I love it. That being said, I don't think I can use it for Piklokken, unfortunately. I probably should've mentioned that the campaign I'm in is fairly lighthearted, so I'm gonna get a lot of weird looks if I try and introduce something this dark. But that's on me; your writing is very, very good. Thanks again!

Also, I'm not sure how you managed this, but you portrayed the homebrew world with surprising accuracy. The only details I'd really have to change around are the names. So well done on the accuracy front.

----------


## Whit

Thanks for the great story.  I felt like I was reading from a novel.  I dont know how you have the time to do this for everyone but I really want you say THANK YOU!  
I would love to see everyones character with their backstory as an NPC book. 

This was a lot of fun to write!
I did a bit of what's called "Tawmis-Verse" where I "connected" origins together with characters who I've written or used as NPCs (as in this case) before with other origins...
Tyrell Stormshadow, a NPC bard I made up appeared twice previously in this thread:
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=530
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=534
He seems to show up when someone needs guidance about their "destiny"... so is he a god of some kind, some angelic figure... or just a weird bard... up to you and your DM... or this could be his only appearance for simplicity's sake for you...
You will notice I start your character with a different last name... don't worry... not a typo... it all comes full circle.
Also explain how he knows Elvish in a fun way... and how he knows how to use the lute...
I'd love feedback - post in this thread - it helps keep it alive and bumped!
As always - enjoy!
=================================================

Ozarg Strongsteel sat at the edge of the forest, a small campfire crackled in front of him, warming his body. Shadows danced along the trees that hid things in the depths of their own shadows; beyond where the flickering fire light from the campfire could not peer. 

Ozarg Strongsteel wore chainmail armor, whose links and metal had seen better days. Hed been in enough fights to have his armor severely damaged, but never cared enough to ever have it fixed. If anything, it showed how battle hardy he was; and he wore the damaged armor as proudly as he wore the battle cuts across his arms, legs, chest and face. These were all markers that should hed survived dangerous encounters.

For most of his life, hed traveled with his fathers side of the family  an orc tribe known as The Shadowmaw. However, six weeks ago, he found himself in direct conflict with the Dark Eyes Chieftain, an orc named Gruin Bloodsky. The Red Eye Orc Clan had been dominating the lands, their aggressive behavior gaining attention. Gruin Bloodsky believed they were the way  that the other orcs in the world had lost their way  their edge  their desire for war and battle. The Red Eye Clan lived for it, thrived in it, and died for it. Gruin Bloodsky had met with their Shamanistic leader, Boon Blackcrow, who encouraged Gruin to fold his tribe into the Red Eye Clan, and that he would take those willing to come to the fountain of faith as Boon Blackclaw called it.

Ozarg however did not approve of the Red Eye Orcs ways; they murdered children and defenseless women. Gruin Bloodsky proclaimed that these children would otherwise grow up to fight against the Red Eye; so better to murder them now. That had been the final straw for Ozarg. He had little connection to the tribe after his father had died a few years ago; during a battle against a nearby feuding orc tribe battle had taken his life.

Thats someone who is lost deep into their thoughts, a voice said, snapping Ozarg from his walk through his memories. In an instant, he had drawn his sword and was standing, blade outstretched in the direction the voice had come from. The figure, human by the size of it, stood just outside the campfires light, held their hands up. I mean you no harm friend.

I have no friends, Ozarg growled.

I can see that, the human said, glancing around the campfire. In times like these, out in the wilderness, we all need friends. We need someone to watch our backs. After all, we must all sleep some time, do we not? The human lowered his arms.

Or to stab us in the back, Ozarg replied.

True, the human said with a tilt of his head, and itched his long, grey streaked beard. Well, I promise you I am not here to stab you in the back, front, side, whether youre awake or asleep. I am just looking for some warmth on this chilly night and the embers and soft orange glow of your campfire seemed to be a good place to find such warmth.

Without lowering his weapon as the human stepped closer to the campfire, Ozarg looked at him. You would sit with a half-orc?

The human laughed. My friend, have sat with Half-Orcs, Minotaurs, Tabaxi, even dwarves, he said with a chuckle. The human raised his hands again and said, As you can see, I carry no weapons; only this lute.

So youre a bard, Ozarg growled.

You say that with such distaste, the human smiled.

Your kind does nothing but steal, Ozarg replied.

My kind? Bards? Is that to say your half-orc nature makes you a murderer? the human raised an eye brow and sat down at the campfire, despite the sword still pointed at him. I would think not. Or else you would still be with your brethren.

What do you mean Id still be with them, Ozarg asked, lowering his weapon. How did you know I left them? Have you been following me?

Following you? the human seemed to give it some thought. No. A wild guess, really. As I said, you were out here alone. So youre not with other adventurers. So chances are you were with someone not too long ago; after all, its dangerous to travel alone.

And you, old man, seem to be traveling alone, Ozarg pointed out.

Im not, the human replied.

Ozarg was alarmed, suspecting others in the woods.

Im with you, the human finally said. My name is Tyrell Stormshadow. Perhaps youve heard of me? he said, extending his hand.

No, Ive not heard of you, and no I will not shake your hand, Ozarg growled, Id rather keep all my fingers and what little coin I have.

Ive no need of your coin, Tyrell replied, as he slid his lute from his side and strummed it. Ive made all of my money by playing the lute, sharing stories Ive heard. Most nights, I dont even made money, but get rooms and drinks for free, because my inns welcome the crowds I bring in for them  and so, the money I bring in for them. So typically food, drink and room are all paid for.

And yet, here you are, out on the road tonight, Ozarg replied.

Here I am indeed, Tyrell smiled, as if he were perfectly comfortable. Perhaps destiny put me here for a reason?

Destiny? Ozarg laughed. I used to believe in such nonsense. Though the clan I was a part of would rise to greatness. But my chieftain turned out to be weak.

Perhaps your destiny was not to be a follower, Tyrell said, as he continued to play the flute, but a leader?

Me? A leader? Of what? Ozarg scoffed.

Your own destiny, Tyrell answered, as if itd been obvious. He strummed the strings a few more times. So I know your father was an orc, based on what you told me. Your mother? Did you know her? I know the origins of most half-orcs is not a pleasant one

I never met her, Ozarg said quickly. She was one of the slaves the tribe had kept from one of their raids. She died a few years after giving birth to me.

How did she die? Did you ever hear? Tyrell pushed as he continued to softly strum the strings.

One of the other males had wanted her as a slave, my father refused. The opposing orc said my father had grown weak and had fallen in love with her, Ozarg replied. When my father challenged the orc because hed been insulted  my mother threw herself on the opposing orcs blade to stop the fight. She died shortly after. My father grieved for her loss.

But, Tyrell said, with yet another strum of the lute, she was an elf was she not?

Ozarg looked at Tyrell. How would you know that?

Your eyes, he replied with another strum, as well as your ears show a hint of your half-elf heritage that courses through your veins; though your orcish features are most dominant. So if your father grieved for her, you say? So did he love her? Did an orc truly love an elf? Do the Orcs not hate Elves?

Traditionally, yes, Ozarg replied, seemingly feeling entranced by the steady strum of the lute. As he continued to listen, he could hear Tyrell asking him more questions about his father, his mother, how hed grown up, and found himself willingly answering even the deeper most painful questions.

In his mind, he saw a world where his father was still alive; his mother, a beautiful elf, also alive, him as a young child in a wooden cabin not far from here, living peacefully. He saw his father playing with him and teaching him how to fight; and his mother, loving him, showing him compassion, caring and education in the world that was large and full of wonders.

The days were filled with joy, laughter and love; and though it seemed that the world was only the three of them, all three of them were so peaceful and happy to have one another.

As he came out of the trance, the sun was beginning to rise in the distance. The human was gone, the embers were flickering, fading; and on the rock, was the humans lute. Ozarg waited for awhile to see if the human had gone to go hunt for food and would return, but as the day grew longer, there was no sign of the human.

Taking the lute with the intention of returning it, Ozarg strummed it as Tyrell had, and found that he was quite proficient in it. He began to sing a song; one of the many songs his mother had taught him while he had been in his dream state and suddenly realized hed been singing in Elvish.

How had that happened? Had he learned to play the flute and speak his mothers language while under some weird trance? He shook his head, packed his bags, and continued on the road, slinging the lute over his back, so that it rested peacefully next to his long sword. When he came into the first town, he introduced himself, with a strum of the lute as Ozarg "Oz" Strongvoice....
Need a character background written up? I'd be happy to write one up for you! Now with over 150 character backgrounds written! How can you help me? Not required, but appreciated, if you're so inclined! <3 

Check out my 5e Module The Secret of Havenfall Manor over at DMsGuild.com! (If you check it out - please rate, comment, and tell others!)

----------


## Tawmis

> Thank you! This is really well written and I love it. That being said, I don't think I can use it for Piklokken, unfortunately. I probably should've mentioned that the campaign I'm in is fairly lighthearted, so I'm gonna get a lot of weird looks if I try and introduce something this dark. But that's on me; your writing is very, very good. Thanks again! Also, I'm not sure how you managed this, but you portrayed the homebrew world with surprising accuracy. The only details I'd really have to change around are the names. So well done on the accuracy front.


Thank you for the compliments! Bummer that you won't be able to use it. You could take out the part about why he's a pacifist and just leave it that he's got his reasons.




> Thanks for the great story.  I felt like I was reading from a novel.  I dont know how you have the time to do this for everyone but I really want you say THANK YOU!  
> I would love to see everyones character with their backstory as an NPC book.


Thank you for the compliment also! I truly do enjoy writing these! It helps keep my brain calm (it's a storm of crazy writing ideas, and it's difficult to focus) - so when I get a challenge to write something I can focus on, it really helps get that "need" out of me to write something. So writing these is always such an honor for me, especially if people end up using them. As for them being in an NPC book, I do take these and sell them (each book is about 50 pages) on DMsGuild. This thread has helped me create 6 such books so far. In my signature there's the module I wrote (nothing to do with the characters), but will get you to my profile over on DMsGuild to see the character backgrounds being available.

----------


## Tokuhara

Name: Rafiq
Race: Bugbear
Gender: Male
Class: Fighter (headed to Battlemaster)
Background: Mercenary Veteran (The Chill)
Alignment: Neutral

Personality Traits: Ive lost too many friends, and Im slow to make new ones. I have a crude sense of humor.
Ideal: Independence. When people follow orders blindly, they embrace a kind of tyranny. (Chaotic)
Bonds: Ill never forget the crushing defeat my company suffered or the enemies who dealt it. Those who fight beside me are those worth dying for.
Flaw: I made a terrible mistake in battle that cost many lives, and I would do anything to keep that mistake secret.

Keepsake: Banner of The Chill attached to his weapon (Glaive currently)

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Rafiq
> Race: Bugbear
> Gender: Male
> Class: Fighter (headed to Battlemaster)
> Background: Mercenary Veteran (The Chill)
> Alignment: Neutral


Added. Since some people have been running more humorous campaigns; I wanted to ask if this was a serious or humorous one? (Mostly because a lot of the traits are on the tragic side, but the "Order of the Chill" seems like it might be on the funny side - as in "Chill out, bro" type thing or "Netflix and Chill"). So I just want to make sure I get it right for you.

BTW: Your Inbox here on the forum is full. Was just going to PM and ask but getting an error that your PM box is full.




> Hey Tawnis, salutations from Brazil! 
> Name: Alek, 27 years old
> Setting: Homebrew, but it revolves around a zombie epidemic 
> Class: Fighter 2 (Will eventually become a Battle master)
> Race: Human (variant)
> Gender: Male
> Background: Haunted One, from curse of Strahd
> Alignment: Chaotic Good
> Feat: Crossbow Expert
> ...


First and foremost, your English is amazing. Most people can't even write in a second language, so be proud.
Second, I really enjoyed the details you provided - so I took it and expanded on it.
I didn't write about Alek's first death, since that sounds like those details were already hammered out between you and your DM.
So I focused on the abduction of Alek, what he endured, and how he escaped.
I changed how he escapes, from how you mentioned it (let me know if that's OK) - I enjoy the idea that people know of these three hags; but don't know how to find them.
And that gives Alek a reason to try and hunt them down himself, one day.
I also elude to the hags mentioning an epidemic (which they may or may not have known about, up to you and your DM), if they foresaw the "zombie apocalypse."
Anyway, I'd love ANY feedback you have!
I enjoyed writing this and I hope you enjoy what I got here!
==================================================  =====


Alek, do not go far, he heard is mother call out as he ran up the hill to gather wood to light the fire for tonights dinner.

Yes mother, he rolled his eyes. Shed always been concerned about him going too far into the woods. His mother was fearful of the things that dwelled in the dark shadows of the woods and had gone as far as creating a ward around their home. At one time, his mother, according to the stories Aleks father had told him, had been a great and powerful wizard for a nearby king, and had given up her lavish life to be with her father, who was nothing more than a simple guard of the kingdom.

Alek had always enjoyed hearing the tales his father spoke of; most of which his mother would discourage and claim to not be true; one of them being that she had been such a powerful wizard who worked for a nearby king. Alek admittedly had never seen his mother use magic in the five years hed been alive; but then she always said that there were things in the shadows that fed upon magic and perhaps thatd been why shed never used it.

Well, a womans voice said from the shadows of the tree line. Arent you a strong boy? Helping your mother collect wood for the fire?

Alek looked up and the shadows from the trees seemed to cover her face in complete darkness; but somehow the glow of her eyes shined through the dark. Who are you? he asked. Do you live nearby?

I live very close, she replied, very close indeed. My name is Kavilana. And I could use your help.

I dont know, Alek said gripping the wood hed gathered more tightly. My mother does not approve of me entering the woods. Perhaps you could come down the hill with me and speak with my mother and father and they can help you?

No, she said, shaking her head. They are too large. You see, I have a rabbit that has gotten beneath several rocks not far from here and I fear she may be stuck. Someone your size can easily crawl into the hole she went in and get her out for me.

How far is it from here? Alek asked.

Not far, Kavilana replied, not far at all. Just over this small hill here. Come to me and you will be able to see it clearly  a mound of rocks.

Alek set the wood down and approached the woman; and just as he got in arms length the woman reached out with lightning speed reflexes and pulled him into the shadow of the trees.

Inside the cabin, Aleks mother suddenly screamed out. She sensed that her son had gone past the protective ring shed put around their land. She quickly dropped the plates that crashed and shattered on the ground and ran up the hill. She saw a collection of small logs and next to them the amulet shed given her son to always know if hed stepped outside the ring. She glared into the shadows of the tree and began to weep madly.

Aleks mother had, at one time, been a wizard for the king and used her resources to have the woods searched for two weeks; but as she suspected thered been no sign. Even when she was a wizard for the king, thered been reports of children missing and when she used her magic she could detect dark fey magic, just as shed done at the edge of the woods when Alek went missing, and suspected a coven of hags was operating somewhere in the area.

None of the missing children were ever found.

Alek included.

As a prisoner of the hags, thered been three hags  each distinctly different that Alek came to know. Kavilana was what his mother would have called a green hag  and by the looks of things, Kavilana led this Coven. Kavilanas true form was that of green skin, long, black fingernails and as a stark contrast, she had purple eyes and long, white, flowing hair, with the skulls of various animals woven in as braids.

The second hag had purple skin, no pupils (her eyes were simply green  an Alek supposed, in his later years, this had been the sign of envy). Her hair was also jet black; but she had horns near her forehead and wore necklaces full of various sized skulls  none of which were animal  they were all human or humanoid in nature. Shed gone by the name of Valana.

The third was one who looked sickly; her skin was light blue, as if she were already dead. Her hair always looked as if it were wet and woven with seaweed. Her face was distorted as if shed been drowned and someone how returned to life. She only wore a bottom dress, composed of seaweed; leaving her bare top exposed, her sickly ribs jaunting from her flesh. Her eyes were large, bloated, and green in color. This, though seemingly the weakest of the three, had been the one that frightened Alek the most. Shed gone by the name of Nelalana.

Alek believed, when hed first been captured that the hags would devour his soul; its what hed always heard  they devour souls, and the greater the innocence the more powerful they became, which is why hags abducted children so frequently. Nelalana seemed the most eager to devour Alek, and perhaps thatd been why, even after years of servitude to the hags, hed always feared her the most  aside from her appearance had also been the most ghastly to behold.

The hags began discussing how they could use Alek to lure children towards the hags; as the years had pressed on, parents had become increasingly more cautious  theyd never suspect a child that worked for the hags. Kavilana, the green hag, then approached Alek, and spoke in the Common tongue, explaining, We are not like other hags, she lied. We have foreseen the future and a great epidemic is on the rise. Soon the dead will outnumber the living. We are trying to gather the children and pull them into the Feyworld where they  like you  will never have to fear the coming epidemic. We need you to gather the children, Alek. We need you to save the world.

This seemed to be a rather large burden to throw on a childs shoulder, but they knew Alek possessed a heart of pureness and that sure a dire situation would certainly call to him to take action. For the next five years, he helped the hags lure the children to them and once he did so, he never saw them again.

When he was ten, he finally asked, Where are the other children? All of those children Ive helped save?

We have teleported them to the Feyworld, Kavilana lied. They have new homes now. They are happy and free.

By this time, Alek was listening to the Hags when they spoke in their Dark Fey tongue; and he began to understand more and more of what they said, but he never let them know. For example, he learned that the lana after their names, was the mark of their Coven which translated to (quite loosely) as Sisters of the Darkwood. One night, the three hags debated in their native tongue over leaving Alek alone while they tended to Coven matters. Nelalana had wanted to kill Alek, which was no surprise, since shed been the hag that seemed the cruelest of the three. But she had been outvoted and Alek was left in their cavern home alone. This was the first time hed tried to run away, but every direction he ran always led him back to the cave, and he realized that the Hags undoubtedly protected their home  and prevented him from escaping  similar to how his own mother had supposedly protected their home. So lost in desperation, Alek even tried to take his own life to be free; and found that the hags had created a spell that prevented him from inflicting self-harm. In one of the tomes, hed learned the truth about the children as well  they were never taken away to a better life  the hags devoured their life essences, just as hed always heard about.

Still, he kept that secret that he knew the truth since the hags trusted him when they left to tend to their Coven business. On one such occasion when he was left alone again, while the hags left to attend to Coven business, he now took the time to read through their tomes of spellbooks now that he knew how to both understand the words they spoke and read them (though hed been far better at understanding what they said rather than reading their written word). But again, years of being left alone at times, he had taken the opportunity to read through their tomes time and time again. As Alek grew older, the hags knew they could use him to help hunt for food while they tended to their dark magic; knowing he could not leave the distance defined by the hags vile magic. He had become proficient at using a crossbow, but naturally learned, the spell that prevented him from harming himself, also prevented him from inflicting harm on the hags as well.

One night, he found what he had needed; a spell that was called Twisting the Veil. It would allow him to bypass any protective barrier. While the hags slept, he grabbed a strand of each of theirs, wove it tightly together and managed to brush against the corner of a table enough to cut his skin and draw his own blood. He dropped his blood upon the knot and spoke the words:

Bound and tied, woven inside
Blood drawn, barriers gone
Allow me, to walk free

With that, he ran outside  and for the first time, ran further than hed ever managed to run before, without being returned to the hags home. Behind him, he heard the howling fury of the three hags and could swear he could feel Nelalanas frigid breath on his neck. He closed his eyes and pushed himself harder than he ever had  and suddenly felt the warmth of light. He opened his eyes, too late, to see he was running for a cliff, and before he knew it, had stepped over the edge. He screamed as he fell, to what hed assumed was his death, but instead landed in a river that washed him down stream.

He was recovered and brought back to health.

He vowed he would one day find the three hags and put an end to them and get justice for all the children theyd devoured.

----------


## Tokuhara

It's a serious campaign. The Chill is actually a mercenary band in Forgotten Realms (link to their lore: https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Chill ). I understand the confusion. Also, lightened my inbox, so their shouldn't be any major issues

----------


## Whit

Hello Tawmis. Hope all is well. When you have time, here are two odd characters for you.
I played these character already but I believe your story writing will bring it alive and fun for others. 


1. Name Frawd, My name is FRAWD!
Race Hill Dwarf, but denies he is a dwarf.
Class Sorcerer wild magic 
Background Hermit. 
During a day of mining he located a shiny glow of energy behind the rocks.  Excited upon his discovery, he mined the crack more until a fissure of wild magic exploded; bathing him in glowing magic.  Every other Dwarf had vanished in the explosion. He ran, his mind fractured, he ritually keeps his head and beard shaven clean prestidigitation cantrip. If I can find what happened, i can find who I am. 


2. Drugar,  the bald Dwarf. Just dont say it to his face
Race Mountain Dwarf
Class Barbarian Totem 
Chaotic neutral 
 Poor Drugar had a rough childhood. He was bald and could not grow a beard.  His family ashamed, his clan mocked him, he had to grow up brawling most of the time. He grew strong and fit just in time for the orcs invasion And a discovery of what he was to become

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello Tawmis. Hope all is well. When you have time, here are two odd characters for you.
> I played these character already but I believe your story writing will bring it alive and fun for others. 
> 1. Name Frawd, My name is FRAWD!
> Race Hill Dwarf, but denies he is a dwarf.
> Class Sorcerer wild magic 
> 2. Drugar,  the bald Dwarf. Just donÂt say it to his face
> Race Mountain Dwarf
> Class Barbarian Totem


Added to the list!




> Got the Echo Knight sorted for Tuesdays Two shot but if you want to  flesh him out I've added him below. So back to my regular character creation schedule lol
> Half-Orc Fighter Echo Knight: Kage Runar, a consecrated soul born into this 3rd, or is it 4th life not in the body of a Krynn but into that of a Half-Orc. Not that he knows much, the memories are hard to separate from his own, well his own from this life, its confusing. And he wasn't identified and given the normal training to deal with this. Now he strives to make the most of this life as is the way of the consecrated.



Quick question on this one - You mention not being the body of a Krynn (which is a Dragonlance continent) so then I thought maybe you meant a Ki-rin? I know that the Echo Knight stuff comes from the Kryn Dynasty. And from what I read, it doesn't need to be the body of anything? So a Half-Orc could learn it:

_In campaigns outside Wildemount, there is no factional control of dunamancy, so the implementation of this arcane discipline is entirely open. Talk to your Dungeon Master about how dunamancy might fit into their campaign, and how your characterÂs story could be woven into that lore._

So I was wondering did you want him to be a spirit that's passed through various people and ended up in the Half-Orc still?

----------


## trctelles

> Alek, do not go far, he heard his mother call out as he ran up the hill to gather wood to light the fire for tonights dinner.
> 
> Yes mother, he rolled his eyes. Shed always been concerned about him going too far into the woods. His mother was fearful of the things that dwelled in the dark shadows of the woods and had gone as far as creating a ward around their home. At one time, his mother, according to the stories Aleks father had told him, had been a great and powerful wizard for a nearby king and had given up her lavish life to be with her father, who was nothing more than a simple guard of the kingdom.
> 
> Alek had always enjoyed hearing the tales his father spoke of; most of which his mother would discourage and claim to not be true; one of them being that she had been such a powerful wizard who worked for a nearby king. Alek admittedly had never seen his mother use magic in the five years hed been alive; but then she always said that there were things in the shadows that fed upon magic and perhaps thatd been why shed never used it.
> 
> Well, a womans voice said from the shadows of the tree line. Arent you a strong boy? Helping your mother collect wood for the fire?
> 
> Alek looked up and the shadows from the trees seemed to cover her face in complete darkness; but somehow the glow of her eyes shined through the dark. Who are you? he asked. Do you live nearby?
> ...


I really enjoyed reading this. I always have trouble trying to come up with the father/mother relationship because,in my mind, happy people with a healthy relationship with their parents don't go on adventures to kill monsters, but that's my thought process.
His first death was a mix of me trying to run from a Wraith at lvl 1 without using Disengage and getting OHKO, and my DM wanting someone to die in our first encounter so we would have a debt with a powerful NPC.

I liked a lot of the relation Alek had with the Hags, I didn't put much thought on it at first. I did not mention it on my post, but he DOES know Abyssal, Common, and Elf as his know languages, so you nailed it. The part where the hags deceived him to think that the kids would go to the Feywild give him a much more palpable reason for him to learn Elvish.
Alek has to perform a daily ritual he stole from the hags to keep them from finding him, using a strand of hair and a drop of his blood, so, eventually, he WILL run out of hair and they will be able to track him down.
Now, I need to come up with more details about his dark side. His light side is stronger than his dark side, but it is certainly there and is a big part of this character.
His Personality Trait is: I live for the thrill of the hunt. I dont run from evil. Evil runs from me; 
Ideals: Im a monster that destroys other monsters and anything else that gets in my way; 
Bonds: Theres evil in me, I can feel it. It must never be set free; 
Flaws: I have certain rituals that I must follow every day. I can never break them.

Thanks again for this background, I will send it to my DM and I'm sure he'll enjoy it as much as I did.

----------


## KyleG

> Added to the list!
> 
> Quick question on this one - You mention not being the body of a Krynn (which is a Dragonlance continent) so then I thought maybe you meant a Ki-rin? I know that the Echo Knight stuff comes from the Kryn Dynasty. And from what I read, it doesn't need to be the body of anything? So a Half-Orc could learn it:
> 
> _In campaigns outside Wildemount, there is no factional control of dunamancy, so the implementation of this arcane discipline is entirely open. Talk to your Dungeon Master about how dunamancy might fit into their campaign, and how your characterÂs story could be woven into that lore._
> 
> So I was wondering did you want him to be a spirit that's passed through various people and ended up in the Half-Orc still?


I only know the wildemount stuff and in that setting some of the drow/dark elf (called Krynn) can have their souls reborn in a new body based on their soul being stored in a magic ball, Luxon (holds lots). That soul is then usually returned to a child born in proximity to that Luxon. Kage was reborn into a half orc (Luxon may have been stolen or something. Usually these children are taught in their youth to understand the strange dreams (memories) they receive so as to understand they have lived before. Kage wasnt identified as child and only came to learn this later, the magic of previous drow incarnations manifests as his echo. 

As you can see he is starting to come along.

----------


## Tawmis

> I only know the wildemount stuff and in that setting some of the drow/dark elf (called Krynn) can have their souls reborn in a new body based on their soul being stored in a magic ball, Luxon (holds lots). That soul is then usually returned to a child born in proximity to that Luxon. Kage was reborn into a half orc (Luxon may have been stolen or something. Usually these children are taught in their youth to understand the strange dreams (memories) they receive so as to understand they have lived before. Kage wasnt identified as child and only came to learn this later, the magic of previous drow incarnations manifests as his echo. 
> As you can see he is starting to come along.


Well, Krynn is the Dragonlance continent - so when I did some info digging on Wildemount - I found a specific character named K'ryyn (played by Matt Mercer), but she's a Bounty Hunter and not a kind of specific type of Dark Elves:

https://criticalrole.fandom.com/wiki/K%27ryyn

And I found a reference to Empress Leylas Kryn, which is her surname.

(Why on the planes of reality they would name all of this so close to the Dragonlance main world is beyond me... but that's neither here nor there...)

I did find info about the Luxon:
https://www.critrolestats.com/blog/2...horhas-updated

Where it does mention: _Selected followers of the Luxon go through cycles of rebirth so they can live enough lives to learn the true meaning of why they are on Exandria and to bring the fragments of the Luxons puzzle to it when it is reborn, to give it purpose._

And goes on to mention:

_Spend years serving the Dynasty and its interests and have faith in the Luxon OR be a prodigy of dunamancy (apparently).No special skills in dunamancy? You serve the Luxon, but dont do enough that your Extra Faith gets noticed by the ruling dens in the Dynasty? Youre not getting consecuted, which means youre not getting reborn.Become soul-bound to the Luxon through consecution.Not soul-bound through consecution? Youre not getting reborn.Die within a certain range of a beacon.Not consecuted, but die within range of a beacon? Youre not getting reborn. (Sorry, Molly.)Consecuted, but die outside of the range of a beacon? Youre not getting reborn.When a baby is born within range of a beacon, that persons soul will transfer to that baby.When the baby becomes an adolescent, they will begin to recall memories of their past life, a process called anamnesis.That baby doesnt make it to adolescence and dies outside the range of a beacon? Your soul cannot be reborn.That baby doesnt make it to adolescence and dies within range of a beacon? Unclear.One of the people in the Dynasty will find that adolescent and bring them to Rosohna to be reunited with their den.No one from the Dynasty finds that adolescent? Unclear.The adolescent is found, but doesnt make it to Xhorhas to unite with their den? Unclear.The adolescent will go through guided meditation to unlock their past.Meditation not successful? Unclear.Congratulations, youve been reborn! Enjoy your second life!What? You want to be born AGAIN? Well, youll need to die within range of a beacon again.When a baby is born within range of a beacon, your soul will be transferred to that child.
_

So that said - do you mind how the soul lands in a Half-Orc? I have a wild idea.





> I really enjoyed reading this. I always have trouble trying to come up with the father/mother relationship because,in my mind, happy people with a healthy relationship with their parents don't go on adventures to kill monsters, but that's my thought process.


Even adventurers want to live long enough to retire; especially if love pulls them out of adventuring.  :Small Wink: 




> His first death was a mix of me trying to run from a Wraith at lvl 1 without using Disengage and getting OHKO, and my DM wanting someone to die in our first encounter so we would have a debt with a powerful NPC.


Yeah; I figured you and your DM had that detail worked out. 




> I liked a lot of the relation Alek had with the Hags, I didn't put much thought on it at first. I did not mention it on my post, but he DOES know Abyssal, Common, and Elf as his know languages, so you nailed it. The part where the hags deceived him to think that the kids would go to the Feywild give him a much more palpable reason for him to learn Elvish.
> Alek has to perform a daily ritual he stole from the hags to keep them from finding him, using a strand of hair and a drop of his blood, so, eventually, he WILL run out of hair and they will be able to track him down.
> Now, I need to come up with more details about his dark side. His light side is stronger than his dark side, but it is certainly there and is a big part of this character.
> His Personality Trait is: I live for the thrill of the hunt. I dont run from evil. Evil runs from me; 
> Ideals: Im a monster that destroys other monsters and anything else that gets in my way; 
> Bonds: Theres evil in me, I can feel it. It must never be set free; 
> Flaws: I have certain rituals that I must follow every day. I can never break them.
> Thanks again for this background, I will send it to my DM and I'm sure he'll enjoy it as much as I did.


For the ideal - It's his guilty conscious, to me, always seeing those children's faces he knows he helped (unintentionally) kill that makes a monster, so consumed with guilt, he's almost irrational.
For the bonds - his ideal of there's evil in him, it's the idea that the hags still have some kind of hold on him (is how I imagined it) - after all, he'd spent years committing evil for them (unknowingly at first). And they'd used all kinds of spells on him to prevent him from running away, hurting himself, etc. Who is to say they still don't have a hold on him if they find him again?
For the flaw - I see this as being paranoid the hags might find him; so he does a ritual to prevent the hags from ever locating him again.

----------


## richardbob123

Name: Julian Colt
Class: Monster Slayer Ranger
Age:27
Race: Aasimar (Scourge)
Gender: Male
Background: Hunted one
Harrowing Event:A fiend that slaughtered my mother, spared me, my sister and my fathers life, and you don't know why.

Family:
Father:(Dead) Jonathan Colt -Human- Former solider turn blacksmith 
Mother:(Dead) Sarah Colt -Human- Farmer 
Sister: Eleanor Colt  -Former Human Turned Tiefling -

the idea is that, when he was 4 his mother was killed by a devil called Abaddon, after as she saw her feeding her daughter devils blood, in order to make a super solider to fight on her side. and after that his father  began investigating the cause of Sarah's death and learned about supernatural creatures and the people who hunted them.so his father became a hunter himself, and trained Julian to be one as well, though both hid the supernatural from Eleanor until she was 8 years old. Eleanor apparently started hunting alongside her brother and father around the age of twelve, however, she began wanting a normal life without monsters; years later, a teacher encouraged her to carve out a life away from the "family business" after reading Eleanor 's story about a werewolf hunt. At nineteen, after a heated argument with John, Eleanor leaves for the capital city, thus leaving her family and their hunting crusade behind her 

the idea is based on dean Winchester from the supernatural TV show

----------


## KyleG

> Well, Krynn is the Dragonlance continent - so when I did some info digging on Wildemount - I found a specific character named K'ryyn (played by Matt Mercer), but she's a Bounty Hunter and not a kind of specific type of Dark Elves:
> 
> https://criticalrole.fandom.com/wiki/K%27ryyn
> 
> And I found a reference to Empress Leylas Kryn, which is her surname.
> 
> (Why on the planes of reality they would name all of this so close to the Dragonlance main world is beyond me... but that's neither here nor there...)
> 
> I did find info about the Luxon:
> ...


Let the wild ideas flow.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Julian Colt
> Class: Monster Slayer Ranger
> Age:27
> Race: Aasimar (Scourge)
> Gender: Male
> Background: Hunted one
> Harrowing Event:A fiend that slaughtered my mother, spared me, my sister and my fathers life, and you don't know why.
> the idea is based on dean Winchester from the supernatural TV show


Surprised you didn't make'em human in that case. Aasimar might be more Castiel. :D

Anyway! Added to the list!

And I apologize in the delay of writing these - being forced to work from home this last month and some change - my "work space" is now also where I do my writing - and usually, after 8 hours of being stuck in the room working - I am actually venturing into any other room once my 8 hour shift it is done, which means less writing (over all, not just here).

I will get back in the swing of this (may dust off my laptop to write from the living room or something).

----------


## Foxydono

> This was too easy to write! Whenever I use Emereth (who is a ancient green dragon from my game; that I have historically used in several of my character backgrounds for the DM's to use if they wanted) - when I started doing these, I injected Emereth into several people's backgrounds - and the more that I write her, the more I love her (for how vicious she is) and how easy it is to make her the reason a hero is born - with the desire to put her (and her children) six feet under, burning forever in the Planes of Hell!)
> Hopefully this works for you! Despite me enjoying the writing of this; if this doesn't work for you - let me know!
> Any and all feedback is appreciated! Replies to this thread keep it bumped and alive and stop the admins from dinging me if I have to force bump it myself!
> So yeah - I loved writing it - but let me know your thoughts!
> And as always, at the very least, I hope you...
> Enjoy!


Thanks you very much and my sincere apologies for replying so late. With corona things got so hectic and I forgot to thank you for your excellent work. I enjoyed playing Don Guan very much, but sadly he died in the second session! :( 

It was a bit painful, because my death could have been avoided. The druid didn't shape back to heal and thought I'd survive another round. This would have been the case if I had not rolled a natural 1. I already made a new character, who's a bit more careful hanging in the back and shooting from afar. Hopefully he will survive a bit longer :)

----------


## Kvard51

Hey Tawmis, I've got a bit of a challenge for you (I think).  I'd love if you would write up the story of two brothers.  Children of the same remarkable, human mother, but different fathers.  The idea is that the mother died when the boys were very young (3-5 years old?) but had a powerful spell created that forced them to be raised as foster sons by the other's father.  The first, a Tiefling Celestial Warlock, was raised in Heaven by the General of the Angelic Host.  The second, an Aasimar Conquest Paladin, was raised in the Abyss by it's Demonic King.

Names: Ontogenes and Philogenes Velciter (mothers last name)

They are fated to destroy the world, but an obscure piece of prophecy has recently been found by Ontogenes that has made him reconsider what CAN be, as it seems to indicate he and his brother could work together to destroy their fathers and end the war, thus saving the world.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thanks you very much and my sincere apologies for replying so late. With corona things got so hectic and I forgot to thank you for your excellent work. I enjoyed playing Don Guan very much, but sadly he died in the second session! :( 
> 
> It was a bit painful, because my death could have been avoided. The druid didn't shape back to heal and thought I'd survive another round. This would have been the case if I had not rolled a natural 1. I already made a new character, who's a bit more careful hanging in the back and shooting from afar. Hopefully he will survive a bit longer :)


Ach, that's such a bummer. As a DM I always try to cut a break for the first 3 or so levels of a character.

But if you enjoyed the character, hopefully you can land another game with another DM - and see if you can't get Don Guan rise again  :Small Wink: 




> Hey Tawmis, I've got a bit of a challenge for you (I think).  I'd love if you would write up the story of two brothers.  Children of the same remarkable, human mother, but different fathers.  The idea is that the mother died when the boys were very young (3-5 years old?) but had a powerful spell created that forced them to be raised as foster sons by the other's father.  The first, a Tiefling Celestial Warlock, was raised in Heaven by the General of the Angelic Host.  The second, an Aasimar Conquest Paladin, was raised in the Abyss by it's Demonic King.
> 
> Names: Ontogenes and Philogenes Velciter (mothers last name)
> 
> They are fated to destroy the world, but an obscure piece of prophecy has recently been found by Ontogenes that has made him reconsider what CAN be, as it seems to indicate he and his brother could work together to destroy their fathers and end the war, thus saving the world.


Consider this added! My goal is to knock out a few of these pending requests by this weekend!

----------


## Klorox

What an awesome thread. Thank you.

----------


## Tawmis

> What an awesome thread. Thank you.


Thanks! I have had such a great time writing these for folks! I am looking to get back into the swing of things again.
Working from home now means my "man cave" where I do my writing has become my work space. Which means after an 8 hour day I am eager to get out of my room, which has led to this lapse in writing.

----------


## Tawmis

> Half-Orc Fighter Echo Knight: Kage Runar, a consecuted soul born into this 3rd, or is it 4th life not in the body of a Kryn but into that of a Half-Orc. Not that he knows much, the memories are hard to separate from his own, well his own from this life, its confusing. And he wasnt identified and given the normal training to deal with this. Now he strives to make the most of this life as is the way of the consecuted.


When looking for a visual to help me feel Kages appearance, I came across this:
https://www.d20radio.com/main/wp-con...6959b53369.jpg
I've also known been following the whole Critical Role show (a sin, I am sure)...
So I am not super familiar with the origins and settings of the Luxicon and the characters, other than what I found here: https://criticalrole.fandom.com/wiki/Leylas_Kryn
So I kept it super vague - and made the "Luxicon" a tower because I wasn't sure if you were playing in that setting... or just needed an echo knight.
It could be explained that the beacon was in the tower, if that's what's needed - or that something else in the tower is what powers it.
At any rate, this was a bit of a challenge - because I am not familiar with it... but I think I created a potentially fun thing to explore.
As always, I appreciate feedback!
Enjoy!
=======================================


The scene had been a chaotic one.

The dead and dying were scattered around like droplets of rain throughout the battlefield. Orc and Elf clashed blades, cutting and killing their enemies without pause, without remorse. When an Elf or Orc fell dead by the wayside, the living took a step forward; and hoped to keep stepping forward, or fall dead.

On the backend of the battle scene, the Orc Chieftain, Brall Bloodhammer watched, his sight magically enhanced by his most trusted advisor, the Shaman named Olinar Blackblade, brother of the great warrior, Olani Blackblade.

They draw closer, Brall said his eyes glowing magically as he turned to look at Olinar.

But slowly, the shaman noted. The Elven Queen will soon dispatch her aerial assault and our ranks will break. We must send in our backups now, to push through.

Brall knew this was right; but their backup was Orc Warriors who were trained to kill anything and everything in front of them  disciplined on a word to command them to go and to stop. Sending them now with no clear opening would kill many of their own.

We can not delay, Olinar urged his Chieftain. 

Brall heaved a deep sigh. If there was any hope of capturing the tower; it was going to be now or never. He looked at Olinar and nodded. The Shaman knew the choice was heavy on his heart; there were a great many warriors in the battle field that both of them knew that may now be killed by their own kind. Ballakshaw! Olinar cried out the words that resounded across the dark hillside. 

At that moment, thirty orcs that had seemed as if they were sleeping on the hill side all jumped up on their feet, grabbed their weapons and charged into battle swinging their blades and axes, viciously, cutting down friend and foe alike.

Kage Runar had just cut down an elf behind him when he heard the Shamans words somewhere far behind him. The command had been given to unleash the Red Eyes as they were called  Orcs who never slept, enhanced by shadowy magic to make them pure killing machines. Their creation was often debated, even among the orcs  some praised their lack of fear of death and overwhelming odds, while others feared that something would one day go wrong, and the Red Eye would break free of the commands that help them in place.

Already Kage could hear orcs behind him screaming in pain as they were cut down from behind as the Red Eye began charging through. The clashing of a blade against his sword snapped Kage back to attention. He began parrying and fighting, though his mind was distracted by the approaching Red Orcs from behind him. He knew if he did not get out of the way he would be cut down as well; but if he let his guard down the elf in front of him would cut him down just as quickly.

So he continued to fight, knowing this was probably his last day on the world.

He could hear Brall shouting commands from behind the Red Eye, and Olinar barking commands, directing the Red Eye like hunting dogs, to turn right or left or focus down the center. The elfs expression however was everything Kage needed to know; the Red Eye were behind him. He felt a slash against his back, and blood seeping down his leg as he collapsed to the ground. Before his vision faded to black, he saw the elf in front of him cut down the front of his chest, his organs pouring out, as the Red Eye stepped on him and over him in their pursuit for the kill.

Kage tried to breathe, but his lungs felt as if they were filling with water. He struggled, the fear of suffocating consuming him as breathing became increasingly difficult. He reached out to someone  anything  and found nothing. In the end, Kage perished buried beneath several other bodies, discarded and forgotten.

It reeked of death and decay when Kage opened his eyes again. He let out a scream and pushed himself up, tossing the other bodies that had fallen on top of him aside. He looked at his hands  but they were not his? How was this possible? Kage stood, stumbled, and collapsed again.

Theres one! he heard Bralls voice shout. He looked over and could see him and others rummaging through the bodies of the dead. Brall ran to Kages side. Breathe easy. The tower is ours.

Ours? Kage barked. You disgrace us! Kage pulled away and looked around for a sword.  I will cut you where you stand, orc!

Brall looked over at Olinar. What has happened? Has he gone mad?

No, Olinar smiled. Our conquest of the tower seems to have impacted the direction of reborn souls. It would seem that the magic field I applied when trying to stop the rebirth of the elves has had a diverse effect on our friend. It would seem that his body shares two souls  that of Kage and that of the elf he was undoubtedly battling.

Kage looked down at the dead elf at his feet, and stumbled backwards. Thats me.

Olinar held up a mirror, This is who you are.

At that moment, Kage suddenly seemed to reclaim himself  though his last memory had been of the Red Eye Orcs behind him and hearing Olinar barking commands to them.

Im alive? he asked, somewhat surprised.

Brall looked over at Olinar, What do we do with this?

We can pry knowledge from the elfs side, Olinar smiled. Welcome to becoming an Echo Knight, Kage. Unfortunately, we know nothing of how it works. You are the first orc known to have such an ability. We will learn much from you.






> Im not sure if Im allowed to ask twice, but if I am put me farther back on the list because Im not going to be using this character for a while.
> 
> Ion Dursk 
> LN
> Mystic
> He was a normal person until he had a near-death experience by an arcane rival of his. He called out into the darkness moments before his demise, and something answered. Instead of becoming a warlock, however, this being infused inside of him, giving him psionic powers. He adventures to control Arcane magic and to make sure no one can be hurt how he was.
> 
> EDIT: He's a human originally, but the near-death experience might warrant a race-change. I'll leave it up to you!


Had to look up the Mystic:
https://media.wizards.com/2017/dnd/d.../UAMystic3.pdf
I've never played a Mystic - so this was a bit interesting to develop how he might transition into a Mystic based on the guidelines you provided.
Not sure if you've read other backgrounds but the name "Bar'garius" is someone I've used before - to strike such deals - essentially tying together what's affectionately been called the "Tawmis-Verse" where these characters are operating out of the same world; or that said demon is plane jumping between words. Just a fun little thing.
I also leave the "enemy" of your character "alive" in the end - could they recover and come after the character one day? That's up to you and your DM if you use this origin!
Let me know your thoughts - if you were looking for something a little different or if this works!
As always, enjoy!
=========================================

Ion Dursk had spent a life time learning the history of the world. Even from a young age, he had no interest in swords, sorcery, or even the opposite sex. Instead he threw himself into tomes of endless history books where his mind devoured the knowledge. However, Ion suffered from an unusual disease, in which the more he learned, the more he craved to learn. His mind was ever hungry. When he ran out of books to read, he would even go as far as reading tomes of fiction (written mostly from self-proclaimed historic bards; all of which clearly clashed with actual historical facts).

This also made Ion socially awkward around people. Instead of talking about something in common with others, he would begin to rattle off historical facts with such vivid detail; or he discussed what happens to a body when it begins to decompose, because his mind was thirsty to find someone else who might who might be remotely interested in such facts. As a teenager, he began to study magic to understand how it worked and see if he could make sense to the illogical manner in which it seemed to apply itself to the physics of the world. After all, how could someone simply summon a fireball from their fingertips without using accelerant? 

Ion, despite lacking any form of years of practicing as a wizard, quickly rose up the ranks without ever truly mastering magic. His knowledge and his in-depth questions about various rune magic and magical gestures and how they related back to thousands of years from his own studies had been enough to get him recognized among the arcane community.

There was one however, who did not appreciate Ions rise. An older wizard who did not care for how Ion had questioned everything seemed to impress everyone with his knowledge of how magic may work without truly ever coming close to mastering magic itself by the name of Orehs Soulstone. 

Orehs had a notorious reputation for being extremely harsh to his students; so much so that many would disappear in the middle of the night, for which Orehs claimed they were too weak to understand and accept how true power works and the dedication it took.

Orehs Soulstone took Ion beneath his wing to push Ion to learn magic itself, rather than always question it. Even then, under the old mans tutelage, Ion often recommended how Orehs could improve his casting time but changing a gesture ever so slightly or enunciate one of the arcane words with a slight change on the pronunciation. 

Rather than accept what he was being told, the old wizard who had spent his entire life studying solely magic, grew furious with Ion.

Fury overcame Orehs and he then turned to Ion and said, If you know so much about magic, defend yourself against my attacks. I will not be holding back and nor should you.

Orehs was admittedly surprised when Ion was able to summon up several spells to deflect some of his most direct attacks. I am suitable surprised you know magic at all, Ion.

I do not cast, Ion replied from behind a turned over table that had been struck by several magic missiles. But I have a memory that allows me to remember and mimic what I see. Ive been studying with you, thinking how you can correct and improve some of your spell casting, so my mind can retrace your gestures and words spoken.

I, however, Orehs voice suddenly came from behind Ion, shown your everything. Ion turned to see Orehs behind him; an illusion had been what had been standing in front of him while the wizard moved behind him. You will question my ways no more.

Ion watched as Orehs threw a magical jar at Ions feet and in his final moments Ion felt his soul being pulled out of his body. As his soul ripped from his physical body he could see Orehs for what he truly was  it wasnt only an illusion before him  but Orehs had maintained an illusion for a very long time as his lich like features became visible, Ions soul immune to the illusion.

And now now it all made sense. The tomes of books that Ion read while studying beneath Orehs had dealt exclusively with necromancy, devils and demons and the darker side of magic. Ion knew in those moments of dying that Orehs was devouring souls to consume their power.

Desperate  even as a soul  Ion called out  and to his surprise, in the darkness a pair of green eyes emerged. My name is Bar'garius, the voice echoed. You call for help between the mortal and the astral has been heard mortal.

Help me, Ion begged. I do not want my soul consumed! I will do anything.

Become my servant, Bar'garius smiled, when I need it  and I can help you.

I agree, Ion pleaded.

And in that moment, felt his soul violently returned to his body. His eyes flared open and an astonished Orehs stared at him. How?

Ion stood and his mind felt sharper than ever. I know who you are, Orehs. Ive seen your true face. What Ion had not noticed as he began to feel his mind slipping into Orehs mind, his appearance began to change into what could best be described as a tiefling and with a snap of his fingers Orehs mind was suddenly cut off from the rest of his body and collapsed to the ground, eyes wide, mouth agape, drooling. Ion caught his new appearance in a mirror and was shocked, but it quickly changed back to human.

He realized, each time he used his power, his body shifted planes and suddenly appeared more demonic in nature. He quickly grabbed a cloak and left Orehs tower and began to wander the road.




> Im not sure if Im allowed to ask twice, but if I am put me farther back on the list because Im not going to be using this character for a while.
> 
> Ion Dursk 
> LN
> Psi-Knight
> He was a normal person until he had a near-death experience by an arcane rival of his. He called out into the darkness moments before his demise, and something answered. Instead of becoming a warlock, however, this being infused inside of him, giving him psionic powers. He adventures to control Arcane magic and to make sure no one can be hurt how he was.
> 
> EDIT: He's a human originally, but the near-death experience might warrant a race-change. I'll leave it up to you!


Psi-Knight Details:
https://media.wizards.com/2020/dnd/d...nicOptions.pdf
I admit - I definitely attached more to the Psi-Knight version of this character.
I think the NPCs I introduced helped me identify with the character more and allow me to really step into their shoes.
Some random information on "Easter Eggs" if you will - this origin makes a lot of references to an old game called _King's Quest_ from *Sierra On-Line.*
The Commander's name is "Sierra" backwards, for example. Ion's best friend (Graham) is the name of the main character of the majority of the game. Cedric is the (much hated?) Owl that helps Graham in King's Quest 5. And Rosella is Graham's daughter first seen in King's Quest IV.
And for the "second life" - if it's not obvious it's Lathander - because what Ion sees is Lathander's symbol.
Anyway - hope you enjoy!
As always, would love feedback! (Replies keep the thread bumped and alive)
Enjoy!
==========================================

Winning a battle with sword and shield is one thing, Commander Arreis barked, his hands folded behind his back as he paced back and forth, but you have to know what youre enemy is thinking if you hope to survive.

He paused to look at some of the hopeful recruits standing before him. Some of you will never be what I need you to be. You will be the brainless, smash and slash, he looked specifically at Ions good friend, Graham. Some of you, his eyes drifted to Ion, have the potential to be something more.

Later that night at the Daventry Tavern, Cedric spotted Ion and Graham and laughed, Oh, look who has walked in. Commander Arreis pet dog.

Graham tugged on Ions shoulder, Dont pay him any attention, Ion. Cedrics jealous that the commander does not notice him.

Ion, however, could not resist Cedrics taunting. Cedric had been pushing at Ion since they all joined the academy together, spitting at him, scoffing at him, tripping him. Ion had had enough. He spun on his heel and smiled, Perhaps I am Commander Arreis dog, as you proclaimed, Cedric. But if I am, it is because I am loyal. What do you know of loyalty?

Oh, Cedric put his drink down and quickly made his way across the tavern and got directly in front of Ion, so the little puppy bares his teeth and barks back does  he? Well, seems as if the obnoxious puppy needs to be taught a lesson.

Cedric brought his fist upwards in an attempt to uppercut Ion, but Ion had centered his mind and extended it to read Cedrics aurora and could almost see  and feel  Cedrics muscles tightening in his body seconds before the attempt to upper cut.

The crowd cheered when Ion dodged at the last moment. Cedric then brought his fist down in an attempt to strike Ion across the cheek; but again, Ion could almost feel and hear the muscles in Cedrics body changing direction. He quickly pulled a steel mug from the table and brought it up, crashing into Cedrics fist.

Cedric reeled back, holding his fist, howling in pain, as he felt several of his fingers had broken from the impact. He stumbled backwards as Ion set the mug down. Cedric snarled at Ion, This isnt over. Not by a longshot and with that, slinked into the crowd and out the door.

Graham was looking at Ion with a raised eyebrow as the rest of the tavern returned to their drinking and discussions. What? Ion asked as he settled at a table.

How did you do that? It was like you knew what he was about to do before he knew, Graham said, sitting down on a rickety chair and flagging down Rosella, the beautiful blond waitress.

I could feel what he wanted to do, Ion explained, like Commander Arreis mentioned. Almost as if my mind was touching his.

Well, Graham chuckled, as Rosella brought them two ales, that had to be a bleak place.

What was? Ion asked.

His mind. You said it was like you touched his mind, Graham explained. He looked at his friend more closely. Are you all right?

I am, Ion nodded, reassuringly. His mind was full of so much anger. It comes from his father. His father used to

Graham shook his head, I dont want to analyze Cedrics mind. But, that said, I am not so sure shaming him in the tavern was the best move either. You know Cedric. He has his little group that follows him around and does whatever he says because they think hes the biggest and baddest around the block.

The next day at the Knights Academy, Commander Arreis paced back and forth, his hands folded behind his back, as hed always done. One thing that you will need to learn to control is your anger, he began, if you allow your anger to seize control of you, you will no longer be able to think clearly. And if you can not think clearly, youre going to make a mistake. And one mistake out there, he gestured to an open field, will cost you your life. And if you die  that means the soldier next to you now has to pick up your slack. Youre putting my other men in peril when you do that. And I dont want that, he paused in front of Cedric and looked down at his bandaged hand. And if you are thoughtless and become wounded and can not hold a sword, youre of no use to me. Learn to control your mind in the battlefield. Understand your enemy, he came to stop in front of Ion, and you will unlock the potential within you to become so much more.

The following night, Ion and Graham were leaving the tavern when they parted ways, each of them heading for their homes after a few drinks. As Ion walked home he could hear footsteps behind him and as he closed his eyes, he could feel the tension. Whoever it was behind him meant him harm. He focused and felt a familiar mind.

He spun on his heel, Cedric.

But it was not simply Cedric. Several of his cronies were flanked around him.

What do you want Cedric? Ion growled.

You had to go and tell Commander Arreis about last night didnt you? Cedric sneered. A damn snitch as well as a damned lap dog.

I told the Commander nothing, Ion said truthfully. He could undoubtedly read our minds.

Hes a simple warrior, Cedric growled. Not some mage, wizard, warlock, or whatever. He cant read minds.

Thats where youre wrong, Ion tried to explain even as Cedric gestured to his cronies who then began to surround Ion. He can read minds. Thats exactly what hes training us to do. If youd only listen. Release the anger that burns in you. I know about your father and what he did.

Shut up! Cedric growled and gestured to his followers who all jumped on Ion. Despite Ions best attempts he could not stop all of them, and they soon had him restrained. Cedric got up close and whispered, If you can read minds, read this, as he plunged his dagger deep into Ions heart as his minions released him.

Ion collapsed to the ground, his hand over his chest wound. He could feel the warm blood pouring out. Ion could feel his life ebbing away and prayed to the gods for help; but there was only silence. He closed his eyes and accepted his fate, and as he did so, a road appeared before him with a sunrise in the distance. Beautiful trees blew in the gentle breeze.

He felt a light touch on his head and gasped for breath. He looked down at his wound; it was now sealed. His shirt and hands caked in dry blood.

The following morning he attended the Knights Academy as hed always done; but this time, felt more in tune with both his mind and body. As he glanced around he did not see Cedric; nor could he feel his presence around him.

It would appear, Commander Arreis said, as he paced back and forth, that some of our recruits have been pulled to a darker order. Those of you who knew Cedric, he looked over at Ion, and not at his eyes but his chest, before looking back at everyone else, he has left the Order. We learned last night that hed paid a visit to a secret temple dedicated to the God Bhaal. Needless to say, Cedric is never to be accepted here and if you ever see him, he looked at Ion again briefly, I recommend you try to arrest him  and if you cant  then kill him.

Training at the Academy continued, but Ions scar on his chest never healed and he wondered who had given him a second chance at life  and why.

----------


## Lendário

Hi Tawmis. This is a character for a campaign in Eberron.

Name: Baki
Class: Arcane Trickster Rogue
Race: Halfling
Gender: Male
Background: Far Traveler
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Character concept: A Halfling from the Talenta Plains who got himself exiled from his tribe. Twice. With his strong personality, he never fit in well among his people. He's a big dreamer that wants to see the world. Despite feeling sad for leaving behind the few friends he had, he decided to leave the plains and go see Breland and the city of Sharn, that he once heard fascinating things about. There he got involved with a small band of Halfling thieves, earning enough to survive in the big city without luxury.

----------


## WadeWay33

> Much needed SNIP.


THESE ARE AMAZING! Due to being locked in quarantine, I am going to be able to use both! Thank you so much! Also, glad to know you are back into the swing of things, its a highlight of my day to read the stuff you write.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis. This is a character for a campaign in Eberron.
> 
> Name: Baki
> Class: Arcane Trickster Rogue
> Race: Halfling
> Gender: Male
> Background: Far Traveler
> Alignment: Chaotic Good
> 
> Character concept: A Halfling from the Talenta Plains who got himself exiled from his tribe. Twice. With his strong personality, he never fit in well among his people. He's a big dreamer that wants to see the world. Despite feeling sad for leaving behind the few friends he had, he decided to leave the plains and go see Breland and the city of Sharn, that he once heard fascinating things about. There he got involved with a small band of Halfling thieves, earning enough to survive in the big city without luxury.


Added to the list!




> THESE ARE AMAZING! Due to being locked in quarantine, I am going to be able to use both! Thank you so much! Also, glad to know you are back into the swing of things, its a highlight of my day to read the stuff you write.


Thank you! I enjoyed doing both of them!

And I'd hope to be back to writing here and knocking out the submissions in this thread - but like you, due to quarantine - I am in quite a few D&D games (even the games I was already in are now far more frequent) - but the new games I was in, I was asked to write backgrounds for their characters! So my writing has been used quite a bit! One of the cool things - Anita, who is only of my players that I DM for (originally that game, has been put on hold due to the current situation of the world - it's a party of 7 people - so it's difficult for them to get time down - especially one of them who is actively working to put an end to this Covid-19 stuff) - but Anita has gone on to learn to DM (I am in two of her games) - but she's also in another game that I am not in - and reached out to me, because they're doing stuff in Matt Mercer's "Wildemount" campaign. So she gave me the details of being a Pallid Elf Wizard - think Hermone Granger (Harry Potter) - and gave me how she's smart, and super snooty, socially awkward, has an ally who saves her (she didn't have any info), and that someone interested in her named Viktor would kill her parents in front of her. With those details, I figured I know she's a big Harry Potter fan... I would tie in several reference. While she didn't submit it in this thread, I figured I'd still share (see what others thought - she loved it).

Syleena Clearwater strained against the pregnancy. Beads of sweat trickled down her beautiful, elven features like rain coming down from dark grey clouds. She clutched the hand of her faithful husband, Aeron Clearwater. Even as the midwife barked at her to push, Syleena looked over at her husband and managed to moan the words, I am so sorry.

Sorry, he laughed, even as she squeezed harder to push again. Whatever could you be sorry for? Youre doing just fine. He looked down at the midwife for verification, and she acknowledged him with a nod of her head. Everythings going along fine.

Tonight, she winced as pain shot through her spine, is Barren Eve.

Her husband chuckled, Its not an omen, he promised her. Barren Eve fell on the 2nd of Duscar and was the longest night of winter. It was also the night in which people typically spend the day and nights mourning those specifically lost during the war, with the night skies lit up by thousands of candles, marking a light for each soul that perished.

Aeron peered out the window and could see Catha, the larger of the two moons, peering directly into the window and larger than hed ever recalled seeing it before as if the very moon itself seemed interested in Syleenas plight.

As the midwife guided the newborn infant into the world, she quickly wrapped it up and handed it to Syleena. You should be proud, the midwife smiled. You have a beautiful baby girl. With that she bowed and left the room so that the parents could have their privacy with their newborn.

Aeron peeled the soft blanket back, and Cathas light beamed into the room, as if to see as well; and he could see the childs earthly brown eyes staring back; brown to strawberry blond hair streaked across her head, line gentle plains capturing the light of the rising sun. Her pale skin, like all Pallid elves, seemed to take in the light of the moons gaze.

Penelope, Syleena smiled. Her name is Penelope.

Aeron smiled. And it is a beautiful name.


By the age of five, Penelope was obsessed with knowledge. Rather than go outside, she would visually consume endless volumes of tomes and books.

Penelope, her father would say, you need to go outside. I am thankful that youve read, and hed peer over the large pile of books shed finished  in just one week, and sigh, but you need to go outside some. We are not Pallid Elves because we avoid the sun, he chuckled. You should go out and make friends.

However, each time she attempted, she discovered she didnt much care for those who played outside. When someone would come and speak with her, shed simply say something like, Did you know that frogs have teeth but toads do not?

This usually incited a look of puzzlement from the child who approached her, as if stunned by magic, before regaining their composure and running away to play with the other children instead. For Penelope she did not mind. Shed simply return home and when her father saw her and stopped her to ask what happened, shed explain, Father, those children out there  they dont even know about the orc nomads that roam the Rime Planes, who use large hunting cats to help them hunt  and if their hunting cats die, that they shave off their eye brows as a sign of mourning.

I am not sure I even knew that, her father replied.

Well, you should have. Its in the History of Greying Wildlands, Volume Seven, written by Varus Oathblade, she pointed to her fathers library.

He rubbed his right temple, Yes, of course. I should have known. Its just You dont get out much.

Well, she countered, jabbing her finger behind her, they dont read much. She walked away to sit down in the study and picked up, The Art of Arcane and Mysticism, by Rauling Gingerbread.

Aeron felt the familiar gentle touch of his wifes hand resting on his shoulder. Perhaps she would be better if we sent her to a school for magic. That seems to be primarily what shes interested. Everything else she consumes is simply for the sake of knowledge.

Shes so young, though, Aeron sighed. Shes not even had a chance to live her life. If we send her to a school of magic she will never see the light of day. Shell always be studying.

Its what she does now. At least she will be happy, Syleena countered.

I suppose youre right, he admitted with a deep sigh.


Penelope had only been at the Stone Hallow Academy for two days before she had already caused ripples. As she was heading for her next class  Defense Against The Magical Creatures  she noticed thered been a gather in the center of the lawn and people were jeering and shouting. She was going to keep walking when she caught from the corner of her eye, they were standing around a goblin.

The green skinned creature was small  like the gnome in her Ancient Artifacts class  who seemed resigned to his fate. They were going to hang the goblin for sneaking into one of the libraries and causing a fire that resulted in the loss of tomes of knowledge that had not yet been transcribed. Seemed to be a fitting fate for a creature who was focused on destroying knowledge. However, just as they pulled the rope to spring the noose, her arm  almost involuntarily moved up and she extended the index of her finger and whispered, Knetowl and a single fire bolt sprung from her finger and hit the rope with perfect accuracy, burning it  so the goblin fell to the ground with the severed noose around his neck, much to his surprise.

The other wizards all turned and looked at her at the same time in disbelief. What have you done? barked the one on the platform as the goblin quickly found a sewer drain to leap down and make good of his escape.

I, Penelope stammered. But then something set in her mind  she stood her ground. Do you not know about Goblins? Theyre affected by Banes Curse of Strife. Theyre helplessly goaded by Bane to commit acts of wanton destruction and malice. He isnt even of his own mind. We should show mercy.

Mercy? Mercy? You do realize that monster burned volumes of tomes that we have now lost, the wizard snapped back as he began to approach Penelope from the platform. What would you have us do? Let them in? Welcome them? Give them the shirts off our back? The socks off our feet?

She was surprised when a young male stepped between them.

Master Quid, the boy said, I am sure she meant no harm. Perhaps we could all learn to show a little mercy?

Master Quid stopped in his tracks. Viktor, he whispered. Yes, he finally said after a moment, perhaps we could. Master Quid turned around and shouted, Why is everyone still standing here? You, dont you have a Music class? And you? Dont you have an Earth Magic class. Go on! Go on! Shoo now, theres nothing here to see.

The young boy turned around, That was either the bravest or most foolish thing Ive ever seen. He extended his hand, My name is Viktor.

I heard Master Quid say your name, Penelope replied, I have ears; big ones, being an elf. Now if youll excuse me, she said as she grabbed her books closer to her, and bumped into his shoulder as she left for class.

Viktor stared after her.


Viktor had spent the rest of the semester trying to get to know Penelope, but she remained closed. Every attempt to talk to her, she rebutted that she had to go to class, study, or spouted out a random fact about the difference between Minotaur anatomy and an actual bulls anatomy.

In the month of Dualahei, just before the Renewal Festival, the school took a break allowing their students to return home. Viktor had approached Penelope, yet again to speak to her.

My parents are teachers here at the academy, Viktor began, so I see them all semester. If youre headed home and would like some company, I would love to go with you, meet your parents and your friends.

No thank you, she said coolly, while packing her books that she would study while visiting her parents. She slung the backpack over her shoulder and headed for the carriage, leaving Viktor standing there  yet again  declined.

Fine, he whispered. Thats just fine.


A few short hours later, Penelope returned home, and had gone to shut the door just as she came inside, calling for her parents to let them know she was home  and in case they were trying to make more children to please stop. However, much to her surprise, she did not hear the door close behind her. She turned and saw a shadowed figure in the door.

One she recognized.

Viktor? What are you doing here?

He stepped inside, his eyes ablaze. Arent you going to introduce me to your parents?

Just then both her mother and father came around the stairwell. Penelope? You brought a friend?

No mother, he was just leaving, she said turning to him.

No, he said. No I wasnt. Ive been dying to meet you both.

Penelope let out a scream as Viktor raised his hands and fire erupted from them, striking her parents, consuming them in magical fire. Penelope began to rush to their side but Viktors next Thunderwave spell knocked her not only off her feet, but unconscious as she slipped on the cold, tile.

When she awoke, there were loud noises all around her. She could smell smoke. She suddenly sat up and saw her home ablaze. Her mothers friends were holding her back. Its too late, Penelope dear, she heard her weep. Penelope let out a scream and then shut down, falling into complete darkness.

With her mother and father gone, Master Quid took her under his wing and gave her a free home at the Academy. Viktor never returned to the school, and neither of his parents claimed they saw him again. Penelope wanted to find him. Understand why he did what he did. Then make him pay.

She became more distant, and further socially awkward, not sure how to deal with those who said they were sorry for her loss or had hoped to comfort her. She wanted none of that. The only thing that truly seemed to comfort her was reading.

One night while she was study, a stone came loose in her room and a familiar goblin stuck his head through. Theyre coming. Hes shown them the way in.

Who? Penelope asked, leaning forward. And whats your name?

My name? the goblin seemed shocked that she cared enough to ask. Nororn, he explained, Nororn Greenskin. And for who, he peered behind him nervously, The bugbears, he replied. The wizard boy has shown them the secret entrance.

Wizard boy? Viktor? she asked.

The goblin peered behind him in the darkness. I must go. Warn your people.

The goblin pulled the stone back and it appeared as if it never moved. She doubted she saw what she saw, but she could not chance it. She ran immediately to Master Quids room and shared the warning shed been given. Master Quid sent several wizards down who were indeed ambushed and attacked in the passage.

The goblin had been telling the truth.

The Wizard were able to drive back the bugbears, but had they gotten any further they would have been able to murder most of the wizards before any knew what was happening.

Master Quid looked down at Penelope, Perhaps we could all learn something from you, child.


====

And here's the fun notes I sent her -
- Being born on Barren Eve (a Wildemount thing) - being the "longest night of winter" - I thought this would be a cool aspect to tie in with her "cold heart" (more so being socially awkward)
- The moon Catha (that's the largest moon in Wildemount) - "watching" the birth is sort of like a god or goddess keeping an eye on your birth, because you might be significant to the world - also to show the pale skin of the Pallid Elves.
- The reference to the orc nomads who shave their eyebrows after their hunting cats are killed is a reference to (Ancient) Egyptians who shaved their eyebrows when their cats died
- The author of "History of the Greyling Wildlands, Volume Seven" noted in the story (Varus Oathblade) is actually the name of my character in Paul Crowder's D&D campaign I play in
- The author of "The Art of Arcane and Mysticism by Rauling Gingerbread" - is a reference to J.K. Rawling and the Gingerbread reference is the character this she is the president of
- The name of the Academy "Stone Hallow Academy" is the first and last Harry Potter book (Sorceror's Stone & Deathly Hallows)
- When Penelope casts Fire Bolt she uses the arcade word of "Kne'towl" - which is "Newt" and "Owl" - the classes thing in Harry Potter (N.E.W.T.) and (O.W.L.) - "Nastily Exhausting Wizarding Test" and "Ordinary Wizarding Level"
- When Master Quid says "What shall we do? Give it the shirt off our back? The socks off our feet?" - a reference to how to free a goblin in Harry Potter 
- Saving the goblin in itself is a reference to Harry Potter
- Master Quid is a reference to "Quiddage" 
- The classes Master Quid shouts at the students to go to are actual Harry Potter classes
- The goblin's name (Nor'orn Greenskin) is a reference to a goblin NPC in my work game (in the same game world I DM for you guys)
- The Bane Curse about goblins is a Wildemount thing and it says under the race for Goblinkin in the Wildemount book: It is nearly impossible for a goblinkin to break Banes curse on their own. Only those who undergo particularly traumatic events or are shown exceptional compassion typically find the inner strength to do so.
- So Penelope saving the goblin just before death broke him free of Bane's curse. And is now an NPC that the DM can use. :-) Along with the others.

--- Side note: My wife corrected me for a reference that Dobby was a House elf (in Harry Potter) not a goblin, but whatever. :)




> Hi Tawmis, I'm playing a few more games than usual (online) as my social life has taken a nose dive for obvious reasons. I'm also going through a bit of a cleric phase at the moment. Would love to see what you make of this one when you have the time. Don't overdo the screen while you're wfh!
> 
> Malcer Stormwind
> Cleric of Mystra
> 
> Born and raised in Silverymoon as part of a happy family, he has always been in love with magic which he sees as a thing of wonder and beauty in and of itself. Became a novice in the temple of Mystra, and was then assigned to the Silverwatch in a supporting role. Became quite good at solving crime. 
> 
> Upon advancing to a fully fledged Servant of Mystery he left the city to go adventuring, which allows him to both so good and seek out and preserve interesting magical items. His tendency to wander does lead him to sometimes butt heads with more established members of the church hierarchy as he doesn't want to be tied down to a specific temple. Unbeknownst to him, he is being observed by a couple of Harper agents who are studying him with an eye to recruitment if he proves suitable.
> 
> EDIT: Made some amendments to the concept, mostly because I thought it could be fun to do the Harper thing in play rather than character creation.


This was fun to write; although I think I could have (easily) made this a little longer - I didn't want to make it an epic story. I technically still had 15 minutes left on my hour clock that I allow myself to write these.
I feel like I could explain more how he goes from studying like a Wizard, to becoming a cleric - but I left it to just the vision he gets.
I also ended up making a reference to the previous story in this post that I wrote for Anita (you will see if you read the previous background in this post). As always, it doesn't matter other than "a fun little Tawmis-Verse" kind of thing.
I hope this is what you were looking for - if not, please let me know!
Oh and you didn't mention what race Malcer was so I didn't go into anything in regards to what race he might be.
As always, please leave feedback - it bumps the three and keeps it alive.
And also - as always ...
Enjoy!
=================================================

Born in the growing town of Silvery Moon, Malcer Stormwind grew up in a loving family. At a young age, his parents encouraged and endorsed him in each and every one of his efforts, doing whatever they could to help Malcer achieve what he wanted out of life. By the time that Malcer was a teenager he became interested in the arcane arts. But something would veer Malcer from following the path of becoming an Arcane Mystic. During one of his studies, a fellow student  a human named Raistilus Timegate  was grievously injured when someone had tampered with his potions, causing a mixture of two chemicals that should have produced nothing more than a foul odor to explode. While Malcer was not close with the unusual human who suffered these wounds, he felt compelled to do what was right. He often went to the Church and prayed for Raistilus to recover  and it was there his path began to change. In the Church of Mystra, which had been located next to the Loadstone Academy (said to have been built upon a fallen star fragment) is where Malcer suddenly felt a sense of peace and ease. His mind cleared and it were as if he could was seeing that fateful day in slow motion with utter clarity. He could see now that Langtree Cystalthorn had tampered with Raistilus potions, quickly pouring in a portion of some form of green liquid.

Malcer began to delve into the backgrounds of both Raistilus and Langtree. Raistilus came from an extensive lineage of known Mystics, while Crystalthorns family also came from a long line of Mystics; they were never quite as known or rose in the ranks in the Academy, the way the Timegate family had. The Crystalthorn family had a long history of trying to prove their worth by performing dangerous tests, often with disastrous results. Had this been a simple issue of jealousy? Some form of means to remove direct competition so that perhaps Langtree would no longer be overshadowed.

Malcer was glad to hear that Raistilus would make a full recovery, though he would suffer scars that the clerics could not heal, both on his face and on his hands. His face, Raistilus could have probably dealt with, but his hands  as a Mystic  he would need use of his fingers. If this had been Langtree, he may have planned this perfectly  to hurt Raistilus enough to ruin his hands, and perhaps his face to prevent him from uttering the delicate words of magic  but he hadnt killed Raistilus  that might have drawn too much attention to the accident. This would be, by local authorities, swept under the rug as an unfortunate accident.

But for Malcer, he wanted to know for sure if this was an unfortunate accident, or had the vision he had revealed a much darker secret. 

Malcer found Langtree sitting on a hammock on his estate, enjoying the morning sun, as the Loadstone Academy continued to clean the potion room which had suffered significant damage, from shattered vials to burned tomes. Malcer came to stand next to Langtree, who after a moment, no longer felt the warmth of the sun and wondered what had happened. He held his hands over his eyes and peered to his left, started to see Malcer standing there.

What are you doing here?

Did you do it? Malcer asked simply.

Langtree swung his legs over the edge of the hammock and set them firmly on the ground. Did I do what?

Tamper with Raistilus healing potion making vial, Malcer asked, though he knew full well that Langtree knew exactly what he had meant.

Langtree stood up. Of course not! Why would I do such a thing?

Competition, Malcer replied. For generation  and I mean generations  your family has often been overlooked in favor of the Timegate family when it came for positions of power among the Mystics. This would be your chance to show your family  and all of Silverymoon that your family is not second place and it would all begin with you.

Thats madness! Langtree barked back. Utter and complete madness.

I thought so too, Malcer admitted. I thought I had seen a fever dream when I was kneeled down in the Church of Mystra. But standing before you, I see clearly now.

What does that mean? Langtree clenched his fists.

Malcer pointed at Langtrees clenched fists. You were never good at potion making. Seems like something youre entire family has been haunted by. While I was standing here, I noticed your fingertips. Langtree clenched his hands tighter, as if to hide them. The one thing your family has often failed at during the Mystic training was understanding the delicacy of potion crafting. You burned your own finger tips because the corrosion you poured into Raistilus healing potion burned your own hand in the process.

You have no proof! Langtree growled.

Dont I though? he turned and said over his shoulder. Then you have nothing to fear when I tell the local authorities.

At that moment, he heard something shatter against his back, and his cloak got wet. He spun and turned, smiling. That was a mistake, Malcer smiled. You see, I suspected it was you  and this, he tugged on the cloak, is coated in anti-acidic liquid. But, he looked at the green liquid dripping on the cloak, I am pretty sure this mixture will be the same mixture that was found in Raistilus healing potion he was making during the class.

The local authorities were there to arrest Langtree, who cursed and howled at Malcer who watched him being hauled away.

Master Quid, a teacher who was well know for using his portals to teach at various classes smiled, It would seem I have quite a few impressive young pupils these days. You were wise to ask for help on the potion to create something to protect you from the same acid wed found in Raistilus healing potion. But if Langtree ever gets out you must know youve made a mortal enemy this night. Not only has he been shamed and banned from the classroom, now his family, which has always struggled to make a name for themselves will be associated to the actions of their son. Its a burden he will carry until he extracts his revenge upon you.

Unbeknowst to him, two fellow members in his classroom were more than aspiring mystics; they were Harpers and now they had their eye on this clever Cleric of Mystra.




> Name: Rafiq
> Race: Bugbear
> Gender: Male
> Class: Fighter (headed to Battlemaster)
> Background: Mercenary Veteran (The Chill)
> Alignment: Neutral
> 
> Personality Traits: Ive lost too many friends, and Im slow to make new ones. I have a crude sense of humor.
> Ideal: Independence. When people follow orders blindly, they embrace a kind of tyranny. (Chaotic)
> ...


Oh. This was fun to write. I wasn't sure where to start it - so I started it with him wounded.
And just let myself... just write. I took a back seat and let the creativity just pour out of me.
And I actually really like how his "secret that he'd die to keep" came about by the time I reached the end of this.
Hopefully this works for you - and if it doesn't tell me - and I may revisit this to get it right if it doesn't work for you!
My apologies it took so long - been in a metric ton of D&D games lately!
As always - please leave feedback - it bumps the thread, it lets me know if you liked it or not, even if it's a simple "Loved it" or "hated it" (naturally I'd love to hear more specifics but I just want to know if folks are enjoying - or even seeing these after they request it!)
As always, I hope you enjoy!
====================================

Rafiq blinked his eyes slowly. Blood cascaded down from above his eyes like a crimson dam whose walls had been shattered. He tried to sit up but every bone in his chest felt as itd been crushed and broken, as if a giant tramped through the woods, carelessly shattering and sundering everything beneath its gargantuan feet.

Rafiq tried to draw in breath, but found it nearly impossible. The weight on his crushed ribs was so immense that he was literally suffocating. He growled furiously and wiped the blood from his eyes again, and for a brief moment could see part of the problem. A rotund ogre lay sprawled across his body, felled by an arrow between its fat, baby-like face. His left arm had still been pinned beneath the dead ogre, and after a considerable amount of struggle, he pulled his arm free; though he was certain that it was broke at the wrist, undoubtedly from when he put his hand up to stop the ogre from falling on him in the heat of the battle.

Shoving all the pain that wracked his body  and especially his left wrist  Rafiq screamed and howled as he pushed the ogres heavy carcass while trying to pull himself free of the dead beast. When he had managed to finally do so, he could see that his right ankle was also broken. He heaved a sigh of relief then gave into the intense pain that followed once the adrenaline cooled down, and lapsed into immediate darkness.

He awoke to seeing Segor, the Chills primary shaman standing over him. Segor was a hobgoblin, whose light blue skin marked him as something different than the standard hobgoblin; almost resembling aquamarine colors. He claimed it was a birth defect and nothing special, but he was also the only one to survive a pandemic that ran through his village wiping out the rest of his clan. Ardenor Crush, founder of the Chill had found him, as a young adult wandering  and a natural healer, he knew he could use his skillset. 

You fought well against the Blue Sigil, Segor said, sitting down next to Rafiq.

The others? Rafiq tried to sit up and look around, but before Segor could tell him to take it easy, his body quickly  and painfully  reminded him that though Segor may have mended the flesh; the bones would take a while to snap back into place.

Segor shook his head, Unfortunately, the others did not return. We had even thought you lost. But you stumbled into the camp, eyes closed, going on memory alone. You were not even coherent when you arrived.

Rafiq laid his head back down. How was I the only one to survive the ambush against the Blue Sigil?

I asked myself the same question, Segor replied. I had watched my family, my friends, my tribe all die a slow and painful death. Someone must have told the Blue Sigil your band was there. They must have a spy or an informant or knew your location by magical means.

Rafiq simply nodded  but his mind traced back to the night of that battle.

We shouldnt go forward, Rafiqs best friend, Goroth, a fellow bugbear hed known all of his life. Were a part of the Icicles. Were the ambushers. If we wait  as weve been commanded  they Blue Sigil will be pinned between the walls  and because of their mass, will be easier to trap with nets before we sling our spears.

Thats just it, Rafiq turned towards his friend. The Blue Sigil have been a bane to us for too long. We could wait. We could spring our trap. And we will probably kill many of them before theyre forced to turn and flee. But I am tired of ambushing. I want to challenge them. Confront them. Let them know were not afraid.

Its a wonderful idea, Goroth said, patting his friend on the shoulder. But not tonight.

In the distance, they could see the torch light of the approaching ogres of the Blue Sigil. They were coming towards The Hourglass Pass  a small path, where like its name, each side of the mountain path comes inward, forming an hourglass appearance from above. Thats where the Rafiq and the others waited to spring their trap  to throw their nets down at the choke point, and throw spears and shoot arrows from above. The Blue Sigil were coming forward in hopes of tracking down the Chill and attacking the camp.

Rafiq, however, could not put his impulse aside. Quietly he stepped back and quickly made his way down to rocky path  and it was too late when Goroth had spotted his good friend moving towards the Hourglass.

You damn fool, Goroth muttered.

Blue Sigil! Rafiq howled, his voice bouncing down the Hourglass Pass. The Blue Sigil came to a halt before the choke point. We have no fear of you. We never have. We heard the fat, thundering footsteps of your overweight bodies from miles away! And today, he clutched his glaive, I will cut you all down. He howled and charged forward. 

The Ogres however were nowhere near the chokepoint. The hobgoblin commander barked commands for them to move down as quickly as they could  and shouted for the melee division to run in and come out of the caves to help Rafiq. The chaos ensued and Rafiq had done as he promised, cutting down several ogres, just as the other members of the Chill arrived behind him, cursing his name. From above, they had moved and began throwing down needs. One Ogre batted the net away and swung wildly at Rafiq. Rafiq stepped back but twisted his ankle on a rock. The Ogre howled and cheered, bringing his Warhammer over his head  only to be struck by an arrow between the eyes. Rafiq had enough time to see that Goroth had saved him, before he realized the immense ogre was about to fall on him. He extended his left hand which he heard snap; then got the wind knocked out of him. He tried to keep breathing, but the ogres weight, and some broken ribs was making it increasingly more difficult. He saw ogres making their way up the side path towards the archers  towards his friend. He reached out with his right hand and lapsed into blackness.

Rafiq came back to the present; no one else had survived. No one. No one would know his shame. He would die to hide that secret.

Yes, he finally said looking up at Segor with sorrowful eyes, they must be using magic.

----------


## Jaryn

Hmm - the quote function appears to have disappeared for me. In any case, thank you so much for Malcer's background - I love it! I particularly enjoyed the way that you played with the mystery genre, having stuff happen and then doing the reveal to explain afterwards. Thank you 😀

----------


## Tawmis

> Hmm - the quote function appears to have disappeared for me. In any case, thank you so much for Malcer's background - I love it! I particularly enjoyed the way that you played with the mystery genre, having stuff happen and then doing the reveal to explain afterwards. Thank you 😀


Thanks! Was enjoyable to write. Sorry it took so long. Knee deep in many D&D games these days, like many, I'm sure. 

And now that work has accepted this "work from home" is going to be the new norm - a bunch of projects I am on - that were all put on hold - and now gearing up again.




> Hello Tawmis. Hope all is well. When you have time, here are two odd characters for you.
> I played these character already but I believe your story writing will bring it alive and fun for others. 
> 
> 1. Name Frawd, My name is FRAWD!
> Race Hill Dwarf, but denies he is a dwarf.
> Class Sorcerer wild magic 
> Background Hermit. 
> During a day of mining he located a shiny glow of energy behind the rocks.  Excited upon his discovery, he mined the crack more until a fissure of wild magic exploded; bathing him in glowing magic.  Every other Dwarf had vanished in the explosion. He ran, his mind fractured, he ritually keeps his head and beard shaven clean prestidigitation cantrip. If I can find what happened, i can find who I am.


This was both fun and a challenge. I think I am a funny person, myself.
But I've never really done a "funny" D&D campaign nor written a "funny" type character before.
So, this was fun for that challenge - and then to get the answers to his questions... then have what happens at the end.
Won't spoil it, but if it's not clear - let me know!
The wizard name is a reference to one of my all time favorite Dragonlance wizards - Dalamar.
Anyway! Hope you enjoy!
Would love to hear your thoughts.
Enjoy.
=========================================

Listen to me! Id know what I am! And I aint no Hill Dwarf! Frawd growled as patrons in the tavern gathered around the escalating argument.

Dalmarius, a Dark Elf of renowned power and reputation, and widely accepted despite his outward appearance raised an eye brow.  Youre nowhere near as stocky as a Mountain Dwarf. And lack the complexion of a Duergar  trust me, Id know.  And neither are you Derro or Frost Dwarf. Because they would never remove their beards  for that matter, Dalmarius gave it some thought, his purple eyes darting back and forth, No Dwarf in their right mind would remove their facial hair. Ive heard of Shield and Sun Dwarves, but you lack the tan color of their skin; which leaves me back to A Hill Dwarf. But what I am curious about is the magic. Why does your body surge with it?

Frawd tried to recall. His mind was a jigsaw puzzle; but most of the pieces didnt fit. He saw himself as a human in a mine, hammering away with a pick into grey stone. A blue skinned orc had whipped his back and caused him to bleed. He saw his reflection in the droplets of blood, his Hafling features staring back at him. He clenched his fist and with the pick brought it up against the creature  which was now a goblin! The goblin held up a shield and Frawd could see his features reflected in the shields glistening steel, and he saw himself as a Minotaur. Then there was an explosion.

When he opened his eyes  he was reduced to the form he was in now and all the other slaves  and all of the evidence of the orcs and goblin slavers was gone. Had he been unconscious for so long that they thought him dead and mined these mines for everything that it was worth? No. That didnt make sense. He would have starved. And why did his appearance keep changing?

I think whatever happened to me, Frawd began to explain, changed me. I used to be human. Then a Halfling. Then a Minotaur. And now this.

Interesting, Dalmarius smiled. There is an old saying in the History books  that the Dwarven God created the Dwarves in his image. Proclaimed that they will be as versatile as humans, as small as Halflings, and like Minotaurs, never got lost beneath the ground and bare their strength and endurance.

Thats ridiculous! The Dwarves came before Halflings, Man and Minotaurs! Frawd protested.

Dalmarius raised an eyebrow and a coy smile crossed his ebony dark elven features, Thats certainly the stance of any Dwarf.

Frawd paused. Gods am I a Dwarf? Am I really a dwarf?

Dalmarius nodded, Not only that  but it would appear your body was somehow infused with this magic that emanates from your body allowing you to wield it. Has there been anyone in your bloodline that you recall being able to wield magic?

Frawd placed his hands on his head; each time he tried to think to a previous day  anything beyond twenty four hours made his brain spin, flip, and then giggle in his ears. I dont remember, Frawd final said.

Would you allow me to study the magic emanating from you? Dalmarius asked. Even from here I can tell its emanating a very unique signature.

I guess, if you think it will help, Frawd admitted.

Itd been three weeks of living in Dalmarius mage tower, which admittedly made Frawd feel queer and uncomfortable  which made him realize  perhaps he was a Dwarf, as Dwarves tended to mistrust those who wielded magic. He looked at his own hands which pulsated with white magic, ebbing and flowing between his fingertips  which presented a problem for himself.

Finally Dalmarius came out from the upper tower. I have good news, the dark elf said, coming to sit next to Frawd. The signature of magic  I tracked it down. Theres remnants of the magic still flowing near Greymine Hills.

Thats a Hill Dwarf mining community, Frawd said, somehow recalling that.

That is correct, Dalmarius replied. Thered been a human wizard by the name of Malum who employed the Greymine Hill Dwarves to do some excavating for him. He told them that he was searching for an artifact that had been lost in time  and he believed hed tracked it down. It was a Crystal Ball of Hydrus. Dalmarius looked at Frawd, And my guess is that your pick struck it and shattered it, and all the magic coursed into your body. Malum, and the others all disappeared when search parties were sent in after seeing a white light explode from the mines. You must have either been shunted or fled before they arrived.

Wheres Malum then? And the other Hill Dwarves? Frawd asked.

If I were to hazard a guess; when the crystal ball exploded, it shunted all of you  perhaps some of them also shunted out of whatever dimension it thrust you through  but theres a good chance that Malum, and perhaps the other Hill Dwarves are still trapped there.

Frawd had come to accept he was a Hill Dwarf. I need to find a way to free them.

Dalmarius nodded. I can do some research on my end. But theres a Mages Academy several miles to the North. Look for Seiveis. He should be able to help you.

Frawd nodded. Thanks, Dalmarius. Youre not bad for a wizardry type.

Frawd left and waved goodbye, however as hed done so, he struck his head on a wooden sign that pointed which direction the Mages Academy was located.

When he regained consciousness, he sat up. Saw the Mage Academy sign pointing to the west. He couldnt remember why  but something told him to head that way.

Wait.

He looked at his hands.

Why were they glowing white?

----------


## Alluster716

Name: Cassius Twilight-Might
Age:
Race: Human
Alighnment: Chaotic Neutral
Cassius is a sage Fiendlock Level five (Chain pact boon)


Personality Traits
Ive read every book in the worlds greatest librariesor I like to boast that I have.
Ideals
No Limits. Nothing should fetter the infinite possibility inherent in all existence. (Chaotic)
Bonds
I have an ancient text that holds terrible secrets that must not fall into the wrong hands.
Flaws
Most people scream and run when they see a demon. I stop and take notes on its anatomy.

----------


## huginn

Name: Drake Flint
Race: Human
Class: ranger 1 will be taking gloom stalker 
Alignment: lawful neutral
Background:urban bounty hunter 

Ideal:  I don't steal from others in the trade 
Flaw: I am inflexible in my thinking
Not sure what Personality Trait or bond to take.


My concept is I was a henchmen for the bad guy and I been thinking about  2 different ways
1) My parents were tenet farmers and my choices were become a tenet farmer, bandit or priest. I joined out of desperation but I felt they were going too far. They didn't become bandits out of desperation they were greedy bullies.  I started to see them as being partly  to blame for my family being so poor as they would steal from the poor
2) I was working for a corrupt official, a sheriff of nottingham type and after seeing how corrupt he is I switched sides   

In either case I see something bad that happened which caused me to turn against them and on some level I knew what I was doing was wrong. I seek to redeem myself for what I did

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Cassius Twilight-Might
> Age:
> Race: Human
> Alighnment: Chaotic Neutral
> Cassius is a sage Fiendlock Level five (Chain pact boon)





> Name: Drake Flint
> Race: Human
> Class: ranger 1 will be taking gloom stalker 
> Alignment: lawful neutral
> Background:urban bounty hunter


Both have been added to the queue! I was just about to give up on getting new submissions! Was down to only three more!




> Name: Julian Colt
> Class: Monster Slayer Ranger
> Age:27
> Race: Aasimar (Scourge)
> Gender: Male
> Background: Hunted one
> Harrowing Event: A fiend that slaughtered my mother, spared me, my sister and my fathers life, and you don't know why.
> Family:
> Father:(Dead) Jonathan Colt -Human- Former solider turn blacksmith 
> ...


This was entirely too easy to write. I just wrote a "D&D Supernatural Fanfic."
The black horse, obviously represents the black Impala. Named the horse, "Impala" and gave the name a meaning.
The first town mentioned is clearly a mix of Padalackie and Ackles names. The second city mentioned is meant to sound like "Eric Kripe"
I tried to write it in the same flavor and voice of Dean Winchester.
Hope you enjoy - would love to hear feedback!
=====================================

The moon and stars gently followed the trotting horse steps of the figure moving through the shadows; ever curious what this mysterious rider may be doing. The rider pulled gently on the reins of his midnight black warhorse. Easy, Impala, he whispered, the name given to the horse from an ancient Elven word meaning my sole friend  though, some argued it meant my soul, friend.

Unlike the other horse, he knew he would not need to tie Impala to the post. She was loyal and faithful like no other hes ever known. Pushing the inn keep doors open, the creaked and groaned, like a trees branches screaming against the wind. All eyes turned to him, and rather than feel uncomfortable, this made Julian Colt, an Aasimar Ranger, smile as he settled into a chair.

Gentlemen, Julian said, gesturing around the room, and for some of you, I use that term loosely  very loosely  it would seem as though we have a problem.

And what might that problem be, a half-orc stood up, hand on the hilt of his sword.

It would seem, he began, then thanked the waitress as she dropped off his drink, thank you, darling, he turned back to the others, Where was I now? Oh yes, it would seem that one of you is a gosh darn rat.

A rat? the half-orc, though admittedly not overly intelligent, was now considerably confused. You mean, like a snitch?

No, Julian took a big swig of his drink and swung his feet off the table. I mean in the literal sense. An actual rat.

The patrons glanced around the room and wondered if the Ranger sitting before them had lost his mind. Let me clarify those confused looks you each have, he said gesturing to each of them with his empty mug. It would seem one of you is not what you appear to be. As it would turn out, one of you murdered a man I knew  quite well  in the town of Padackles. Now, we can do this the nice way, Julian said, sliding his empty mug across the table and standing up. Or, if you want  this goes down the hard way.

Julian placed his hand on his crossbow and looked around the room.

Julians mother was killed when he was just four years old, by a demon named Abaddon. Julians mother, Sarah, had stumbled upon Abaddon dripping her own blood into the mouth of Sarahs daughter, Eleanor  Julians younger sister. Abaddon then used her foul magic to slam Sarah against the wall and snap her neck. When Julians father, Jonathan arrived in the room, Abaddon quickly fled.

When Julian turned thirteen his body underwent a change; and he discovered his bloodline had that of an angel, as his Aasimir features made themselves known. Jonathan confessed that he knew about their special bloodline, and that it had come from his side  and skipped generations. However, when Eleanor turned thirteen, it was not Aasimar like features that revealed itself  but Tiefling-like. Horns emitted from her head, and her eyes glowed yellow  similar to that of Abaddon.

The three had made it a family business to hunt down demons  hoping to one day find Abaddon and get revenge for the murder of Sarah, and the corruption placed on Eleanor. Eleanor parted ways from her brother and father, after a dispute and sought out to try and lead a normal life, fearful that the hunting was going to darken her soul further. During one of the missions, Jonathan had left Julian to pursue what he believed was a connection to a cult that had ties to Abaddon.

Jonathan never returned.

Julian had taken up the family business upon himself and had been meeting with a friend of his in Padackles. His friend had gone to the shop  and never returned. When Julian went to find his friend, hed found him by the barn, his throat slit. Tracks on the ground revealed them to be human  up until the center of the city  where suddenly they had turned rat-like and fled down into a sewer. Julian tracked the creature through the sewer and out the other side of the town, where the sewer emptied out into a lake.

The murderer had clearly hoped that between the shifting forms, and the trip through the sewer, and then coming out of the lake  that no one would be able to track him.

Little did he know that it was none other than Julian Colt who had picked up the trail  and Julian prided himself on being an expert tracker, which led him here to the small town of Airkripe  and this small, horrendously smelling tavern, The Swan Song.

All you have to do is tell me who came in here about ten minutes before me, Julian explained, as he loaded up his crossbow. He raised an eye brow and looked at each of them. But youre not going to do that are you? By the looks of it, youre all pals, with your dingy little members only jackets. Julian shook his head. Thats a shame. You see, he slung his crossbow onto his shoulder, chances are, you got approached by a beautiful demon. I mean, Abaddon is gorgeous  weird horns and tail and goat feet aside  shes beautiful. And she probably told you where I was. And the assassin was probably sent to kill me but in the shadows couldnt tell who they killed was not me, but a good friend of mine.

Several of the patrons stared at a small human.

Julian smiled. Well, he pointed his crossbow at the human, so it was you then?

He watched as the others began to draw their weapons. I suppose youre right in your thinking. Kill me now is just as good as if hed killed me back at the farm, right?

Six minutes later, Julian Colt walked out of the tavern, threw some gold on the closest still standing table. I apologize about the mess. Hopefully the blood wont take much to wash away. You may also consider better patrons.

He slid on top of Impala who huffed at him, that hed done all the killing and not needed her to pummel someone with her hooves. He patted her on the neck. Dont worry, Impala. I got another lead on Abaddon from one of them wererats.

----------


## Klorox

Ok, how about this? Im looking for an expanded story on a kenku paladin. Brief story is he was observing the initiation of a paladin into his order, he started mimicking the ceremony, and found himself unwittingly initiated into the order. 

Hell obviously be a very strange paladin.

----------


## Vooez

I've got two, choose which one you like better :)
Both have some background I came up with but feel free to change it as you please.

First: Coal, a fire genasi sage wizard (probably abjurer).
I imagine him as being born in the city of brass in the elemental plain of fire, and he lived a life of service to an efreeti. Since he was genasi he was treated slightly better then the other slaves, and at some point he befriended an old wizard who was also enslaved. Eventually he was caught doing something he wasn't supposed to, and was sentenced to death/exile but by some miracle (maybe with the help of the old wizard) he was sent to the material plain, and would eventually find a home in waterdeep/boulder's gate. Now at his new home he wants to become stronger so he doesn't waster the opportunity he got, and one day perhaps defeat the efreet who enslaved him..

Second: no name yet. A wood elf hermit druid, circle of spores. I imagine him as belonging to a tribe/town of wood elves but being the like the odd kid in class who used to collect bugs that creeped everyone only with mushrooms and spores. Eventually his odd fascination with shrooms gets him shunned by his village and he left to keep exploring. He would set up shop in the relativly safer first layer of the underdark, and after being there so long he started to look like drow (pale purplish skin and white hair), however he was still very much a wood elf and good aligned. At some point his home at the underdark would be destroyed somehow (drow, mindflayers, lots of options) and he would be forced to go back to the surface, still intent on keeping his research and explore the world.

----------


## Aldreck

Very interesting thread, and I have a few ideas for characters at the moment, with backstories that could do with fleshing out. For starters, how about this:

Braelaine, Wood Elf, True Neutral, Barbarian (Wolf Totem), Outlander background

Braelaine narrowly survived being mauled by a werewolf when he was a young boy. Unfortunately for him, the deeply superstitious folk of his village took a dim view of having a newly-turned lycanthrope living among them, and he was forced to flee the town with a torch-and-pitchfork-wielding mob at his heels. Trying to survive in the wilderness while limiting his contact with civilised folk, he eventually found company with a circle of Moon Druids, who took him in as an adoptive son, found ways to control/restrain him during his transformations and eventually contracted a travelling cleric/paladin to break the curse on him. Though he was offered druid training and a position in the circle, Braelaine declined, as the thought of transforming into an animal again, even voluntarily, made him uneasy. Instead he trained to become a barbarian, with his rage ability representing him recalling nightmarish memories of his cursed form. Now he finds work as a monster hunter, with a particular interest in evil lycanthropes so that no innocent shall have to bear the curse as he did.

----------


## Tawmis

> Ok, how about this? Im looking for an expanded story on a kenku paladin. Brief story is he was observing the initiation of a paladin into his order, he started mimicking the ceremony, and found himself unwittingly initiated into the order.





> I've got two, choose which one you like better :)
> Both have some background I came up with but feel free to change it as you please.
> First: Coal, a fire genasi sage wizard (probably abjurer).
> Second: no name yet. A wood elf hermit druid, circle of spores.





> Very interesting thread, and I have a few ideas for characters at the moment, with backstories that could do with fleshing out. For starters, how about this:
> Braelaine, Wood Elf, True Neutral, Barbarian (Wolf Totem), Outlander background


I've added these three to my word document to get to - however, there's going to be a delay before I get around to these.
I am currently working on writing a module for DMs Guild that is a sequel to my current module (See *this thread*). 

However, I welcome more additions (I have email notifications turned on so I will be notified) and may need to take a break from the module and do a character background - so I welcome folks to keep adding to this thread.

----------


## Great Dragon

I found this on Page 6 of the 5e catagory!
Hope all is well, my friend.

Anyway, here's a background you might have fun with:
One of my current PCs is a Folk Hero *Kobold* _Ancestral Barbarian_.
But, what isn't known is his Wife! Except that she is still a Kobold.
*Spoiler*
Show

There's a good chance he's a Pa!!


This PC is from my Council of Wyrms Campaign, which is an Island World (officially) ruled by Dragons.
I look forward to seeing what you come up with !!

----------


## WadeWay33

> i found this on page 6!
> Hope all is well, my friend.


keep the thread alive!

----------


## Tawmis

> Anyway, here's a background you might have fun with:
> One of my current PCs is a Folk Hero *Kobold* _Ancestral Barbarian_.
> But, what isn't known is his Wife! Except that she is still a Kobold.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> There's a good chance he's a Pa!!
> 
> This PC is from my Council of Wyrms Campaign, which is an Island World (officially) ruled by Dragons.
> I look forward to seeing what you come up with !!


Added!




> keep the thread alive!


Hah, that's why when I PM the folks I fulfill requests for - to come here and reply and give me feedback even if it's "I like it" or "I hate it" - it helps keep the thread alive, since I can't self bump without invoking the wrath of the moderators.

----------


## Great Dragon

Tawmis - the story of Kage Runar; the Half-Orc Fighter *Echo Knight* is very interesting.
I haven't had time to read into how this Class works or the Wildemont Lore about them.
This gives me an idea on what to look for when I do.

I also can't help but wonder what will happen next with Kage.
I'm sure the Elf's soul will not be passive in the interrogations.....
But that can only be answered by KyleG https://forums.giantitp.com/member.php?176213-KyleG

----------


## togapika

Fin Varra
Male Satyr Warlock

Met and fell in love with a Succubus who ended up falling for him. They were even set to be married. When heaven and hell found out, they drug her away to parts unknown, while heaven condemned him and hell cursed him. Only problem for hell was the entity they got to curse him had never cursed a Fey before, so instead of harming him, it forged a link between them and granted him the powers of a Fiend Warlock without actually making a deal.

Not sure who seduced/charmed/romanced whom, but feel free to make it whomever you think is better/funnier.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey Tawmis, I've got a bit of a challenge for you (I think).  I'd love if you would write up the story of two brothers.  Children of the same remarkable, human mother, but different fathers.  The idea is that the mother died when the boys were very young (3-5 years old?) but had a powerful spell created that forced them to be raised as foster sons by the other's father.  The first, a Tiefling Celestial Warlock, was raised in Heaven by the General of the Angelic Host.  The second, an Aasimar Conquest Paladin, was raised in the Abyss by its Demonic King.
> 
> Names: Ontogenes and Philogenes Velciter (mothers last name)
> 
> They are fated to destroy the world, but an obscure piece of prophecy has recently been found by Ontogenes that has made him reconsider what CAN be, as it seems to indicate he and his brother could work together to destroy their fathers and end the war, thus saving the world.


Side note, I wasnt sure which was which  so I assumed Ontogenes was the Tiefling (since you name him first and in the paragraph above it says, The first, a tiefling) So I assume hes the Tiefling and that Philogenes is the Aasimar. If thats not the case, it will be a matter of just switching their names.

A lot of this does focus on the mother, since she plays a critical role in the background... and I leave it open for what comes next, leaving both children around the age of 17 and 18.

As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts. Replies help keep this thread alive.
As always, enjoy!
================================



Shiela Velciter had been a hard working woman. Since she was a young child, she had worked for her father at the Heaven & Hell Tavern  a tavern named after their heavenly beds and exceptionally hot and spicy food that her grandmother, Allinicia had learned from recipes passed down generations on her side of the family. Though she enjoyed working for her father, Tarvell Velciter, she had always something more out of her life. Her father naturally did not see it that way; hed expected her to take up after her recently deceased mothers role when she was old enough to work the kitchen.

When she was ten years old, an elderly wizard had come to the tavern and sat himself in the far corner. He only ordered water, no food, and had been staring at the door as if expecting someone. As Shiela had been sweeping near him, he whispered, Come here, dear girl.

She looked at him and he had seemed harmless enough. He reached into his robes and handed her an ancient tome. There will be a man he has red eyes no, wait ice white eyes wait, no, one red, one white yes, yes, thats it, I think. I need you to give this to him. Its very, very, important. Can you do that for me, young one?

She held the old tome in her hands, which had a leather bound strap around it and seemed as if would turn to ashes in her hands. I can, she replied, are you going somewhere? Getting a room?

But thats when shed noticed, the old man had, in those moments, passed away peacefully in the chair. She tucked the tome under her arm and summoned her father who then contacted local authorities. The unknown wizard was buried in the towns graveyard in an unmarked grave.

Days turned into weeks, weeks turned into months, and months turned into years; Shiela always waited for this man who would come for this tome to walk in through the door. One year, she simply stopped bringing it to the tavern and left it hidden under her bed. When she was sixteen, as she was cleaning her room, her father having recently passed, and she became the sole owner of the Heaven & Hell Tavern, alongside her grandmother, Allinicia (who, to Shiela seemed as though she never aged), she rediscovered the tome, which she had forgotten about. Daring to open it, she learned that there had been what appeared to be arcane words scribbled inside. Knowing her grandmother once practiced witchcraft, she showed it to her, and her grandmother began the task of translating the tome.

Seeing Shielas interest in the arcane, her grandmother not only taught her the family recipe, but also began taking the time to teach her magic. It took another three years to completely translate the tome, but by the age of nineteen, Shiela was well versed in magic. Her grandmother passed away, writing the last line of the tome, And so, Heaven and Hell shall find love in the same place; and so Heaven and Hell, share bare into this world darkness and light, and so shall the darkness and light, wage a war so terrible that ashes will be all that remains, as the fires of hell burn this world, and the tears of angels quench the flames, for all eternity.

When she was twenty one and still working at Heaven & Hell, shed forgotten all about the old man she saw eleven years old, or she might have remembered  a young man, a guitar on his back, long, flowing black hair, outlandishly bright clothing, came into the Heaven & Hell Tavern and when his eyes  his red eyes  saw her, he paused as if hed seen a ghost. She too, saw his gaze, and found herself blushing deep shades of crimson. Immediately moved by her beauty, the man removed his guitar and began playing a song to serenade her. She was like a leaf caught in a gentle wind of his words.

Itd been a night, like no other. The moon watched, the stars fell from the skies, the image on the lake shimmered, as the two made wild, passionate love.

By morning, he was gone, and she lay on the sandy beach shore of the lake, alone with the memories. She was not angry or disappointed; she thrived on the memory and the moment she had, and for the first time, felt as if she was alive. Within several months, she realized she was pregnant, and would eventually give birth to her son, Ontogenes. 

It had been a year, to the day, that the man with the red eyes who had won her heart for the night, that another stranger came into the Heaven & Hell Tavern. That in and of itself was not unusual since the Tavern was an Inn that hosted many strangers passing through the small town. This stranger was in heavy armor, his symbol on his chest and shield bore the symbol of the goddess of love and hope. He seated himself at a table near the fireplace, and Shiela approached him to ask what he would like to eat or drink, or if he needed a room. However, when he lifted his head, and his white eyes peered from beneath his long blond hair, Shielas voice choked in her throat. She could see so much in his eyes, as if they were indeed windows to his soul. She could see the wars hed fought, how his friends had died around him, and how he, despite his faith, was broken. She was compelled to help him and gave him a room for free, bringing the food and drink to his room. She used her knowledge of magic to mend some of the wounds on his arms and legs which had become infected. 

Youve done much for me, fair lady, he whispered. I have no coin, nothing to pay you with. There must be a way I can work off this debt which Ive earned.

Inexplicably, she found herself drawn to him, and in that moment, softly tasted his lips upon hers. Gently he wrapped his arms around her as he leaned back into the bed. Like a prowling lion, she climbed on top of him, and in that moment  that night, he repaid his debt, by granting her a night of uncontrollable passion and love which was knowledge bestowed upon him by his goddess.

When she awoke, she expected him to be gone; but he was not. He sat in a chair in the corner, smiling, and said, I can not thank you enough for what youve done for me; the hospitality, the food, and the love. I have somewhere I must go for now, but I would like to return and see you again.

She smiled from beneath the sheets and pulled them around her as she stood. If your road takes you back this way, you will always be welcome here.

A few short months later, she discovered, yet again, she was pregnant. She gave birth to her second son, Philogenes, a few short months later. Just before going to work at the tavern, she noticed her eldest son, now four years old, had pulled out the ancient tome that was under her bed. She leaned over to pick it up, and noticed itd been on the last page, that her grandmother had transcribed before dying of natural causes:

And so, Heaven and Hell shall find love in the same place; and so Heaven and Hell, share bare into this world darkness and light, and so shall the darkness and light, wage a war so terrible that ashes will be all that remains, as the fires of hell burn this world, and the tears of angels quench the flames, for all eternity.

She looked at her oldest, his red eyes smiling up at her; then looked at her youngest, still in the crib, his glowing white eyes shining like the falling stars of the heavens. She collapsed on the floor. Had the old man fifteen years ago, not been waiting for someone? Had he given this to her as a warning?

She rushed to her grandmothers chest, and began digging through it until she found the tome of witchcraft. She immediately cast a spell of protection that would protect her children from being dragged into this war between heaven and hell by their potential fathers.

Shiela died at the age of 41, of natural causes; her eldest son 16 years old, the other 15. Both had vanished the night she died; the town believed theyd run away.

However, as the prophecy in the book had mentioned; Heaven and Hell had fallen in love with the same thing; it had been Shiela. However, her spell prevented her eldest son from being dragged to Hell, and her youngest from being dragged into Heaven to fulfill this prophecy. However, what the spell had coincidentally done was make it so that Ontogenes, born of a demon and Shiela was dragged to Heaven instead, while Philogenes, born of an angel and Shiela was dragged to Hell.

During his time in Heaven, Ontogenes was taught about the prophecy  and how they had hoped that this unusual result from his mothers spell  may be just what it takes to prevent the prophecy from being fulfilled. And so, two years later, Ontogenes returned to the Prime Material Plane, and discovered he could sense his brother, Philogenes. 

Finding Philogenes, Ontogenes discovered that the demons had taught him to hate his father for abandoning him and allowing him to be dragged to Hell, forgotten. Ontogenes spent weeks trying to convince his father that the demons were manipulating him into trying to fulfill the prophecy that they were destined for but perhaps there was a way to undo what had been done.






> Tawmis - the story of Kage Runar; the Half-Orc Fighter *Echo Knight* is very interesting.
> I haven't had time to read into how this Class works or the Wildemont Lore about them. This gives me an idea on what to look for when I do. I also can't help but wonder what will happen next with Kage. I'm sure the Elf's soul will not be passive in the interrogations..... But that can only be answered by KyleG https://forums.giantitp.com/member.php?176213-KyleG


Personally, I am always curious what comes of these characters I write these backgrounds for. Yes, it's their character - but by forging that background, I often get attached to these characters, and would love to hear what comes of them.




> Fin Varra
> Male Satyr Warlock
> Met and fell in love with a Succubus who ended up falling for him. They were even set to be married. When heaven and hell found out, they drug her away to parts unknown, while heaven condemned him and hell cursed him. Only problem for hell was the entity they got to curse him had never cursed a Fey before, so instead of harming him, it forged a link between them and granted him the powers of a Fiend Warlock without actually making a deal.
> Not sure who seduced/charmed/romanced whom, but feel free to make it whomever you think is better/funnier.


Added to the list! Thanks!

----------


## Whit

Tawmis here is my new character if you have time 
Phaemus Songbinder 
Dragonborn Male gold 
Bard Valor strength Charisma based 
Instrument/fire breathing/singing skills 
Acrobatics athletics persuasion performance deception

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis. This is a character for a campaign in Eberron.
> 
> Name: Baki
> Class: Arcane Trickster Rogue
> Race: Halfling
> Gender: Male
> Background: Far Traveler
> Alignment: Chaotic Good
> 
> Character concept: A Halfling from the Talenta Plains who got himself exiled from his tribe. Twice. With his strong personality, he never fit in well among his people. He's a big dreamer that wants to see the world. Despite feeling sad for leaving behind the few friends he had, he decided to leave the plains and go see Breland and the city of Sharn that he once heard fascinating things about. There he got involved with a small band of Halfling thieves, earning enough to survive in the big city without luxury.


Trying to get back into the swing of doing these.
I know nothing about Ebberon so I had to look up the Talenta Plains, Sharn, etc.
Hopefully I captured the information correctly and it fits the character you wanted. Granted you requested this a bit ago, so I am not sure if you still even need this?
Regardless, I enjoyed writing it and discovering Baki's personality from what you provided.
If nothing else, I hope you enjoyed it!
A reply is appreciated, as it keeps the thread alive!
As always, enjoy!
=======================================


Baki, his friend placed his hand on Bakis shoulders. Surly you must understand why the lath is upset?

I understand, Baki admitted as the young Halfling itched his chin. But ever since he found that tome in the cave, hes been acting unusual. And tonight, I got to see what that tome was. It had strange writing on it. Arcane writing.

Yes, Bakis friend, also a Halfling, named Ellias nodded emphatically. Hes said that it holds some knowledge about a great power source in the Mournland  and that perhaps, the true cause of the Last War lies in the secret to be uncovered in that tome. He said it would take time to decipher it.

Thats just it, Baki protested, brushing his friends hands off of his shoulder. The lath was in the room, speaking to some kind of misty figure in a language I didnt understand. I was able to see several pages of the tome before the figure made my presence known to the lath, who then had me arrested. I think there is something afoul here.

Baki, Ellias sighed, if this had been the first time you had found yourself at odds with the lath, I might be inclined to believe you. But this is the second time now. The first time was Mulinas wedding.

I didnt think Egeris was good for Mulina, so I spoke up, Baki shrugged.

You questioned the lath. You know its the laths job to bring families together, even if its through marriage. Egeris was the leader of the Engazi Tribe. His marriage to Mulina would have brought our two tribes together and created a powerful union. But because of you, and your confessions of your relationship to Mulina before she and Egeris were married destroyed that. You can see why the lath exiled you, that time. But because your parents are good friends of the lath, after several years, they were able to convince him to forgive you and allow you back. And now you do this  go sneaking into the laths home, and he accuses you of trying to steal the tome. Its amazing that he hasnt left you chained to the Stone of Judgement.

He plans to exile me again, Baki replied to his friend.

And this time your parents will not be able to undo what youve done, Baki, Ellias sighed and he slumped into the sand dune. Why must you be so stubborn?

Theres so much I want to know, Baki replied. So much I would like to see. Have you ever heard of Sharn? Its said to be one of the most populated cities in the world! Can you imagine? A city! No more wandering, herding, hoping to find water, fighting with other tribes! And Sharn, Baki extended his arms wide into the night sky, it was built on a foundation that dates thousands of years before humans ever set foot here. Its literally layers upon layers, upon layers of city!

That sounds horrible, Ellias admitted. Why be trapped between walls rather than have this, now Ellias extended his arms, all of this freedom, fresh air, you can go anywhere, do anything.

Baki sighed. So you wont come with me?

Come with you? Ellias laughed. My life is here. My father is old. He needs me to help tend to the herds. I know you, Baki. If you are exiled, you will do quite all right. You always have. Ellias stopped and looked at Baki, seeing an all too familiar expression. That look. Youre looking for trouble.

I have nothing to lose, Baki said suddenly. He plans to exile me. What have I got to lose?

What are you going on about? Ellias asked, sitting up.

Baki placed his hand on his friends shoulder. I will miss you most of all, my friend. And with that quickly ran over the dune towards the oasis that the tribe had settled at.

It was less than ten minutes later, Ellias heard the lath yelling for guards. He was on his feet, struggling to climb the dune, muttering, Baki, what have you done

And with the moon watching in the night sky, Ellias saw Baki riding on a claw-foot as quickly as possible out of town, and he knew immediately that Baki had returned to steal the tome and learn what it was.

For weeks, Baki traveled the desert  one he was quite familiar with, knowing where each oasis was, and during that time he thumbed through the ancient tome, and studied the arcane language scribbled inside. The more he did so, the more he found, he was able to slowly begin to manipulate magic himself.

It had been nearly three months, but the city of Sharn finally came into view, and it was just as glorious as he had imagined it to be. He released the claw-foot which would make its way back to the tribe, trained to always do so. Inside the city, he met other halflings  some, like himself  from the Talenta Plains, and through them, learned how to live on the profit of others. All the while, he kept the ancient tome a secret, and always at his side.







> Tawmis here is my new character if you have time 
> Phaemus Songbinder 
> Dragonborn Male gold 
> Bard Valor strength Charisma based 
> Instrument/fire breathing/singing skills 
> Acrobatics athletics persuasion performance deception


Consider it added!

----------


## togapika

> Added to the list! Thanks!


Forgot to mention that her name is Kay'Linn, and they met because she was working for a more powerful devil and he sent her to try and offer Fin a deal for fame and a music career. Fin was fine with his music trajectory, and said no, but was intrigued by her and asked her for a date. After she figured out he wasn't just looking to bone her, she accepted, partly due to finding the whole idea funny, and partly for a 2nd chance to close the deal for her boss.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Cassius Twilight-Might
> Age:
> Race: Human
> Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
> Cassius is a sage Fiendlock Level five (Chain pact boon)
> Personality Traits: Ive read every book in the worlds greatest librariesor I like to boast that I have.
> Ideals: No Limits. Nothing should fetter the infinite possibility inherent in all existence. (Chaotic)
> Bonds: I have an ancient text that holds terrible secrets that must not fall into the wrong hands.
> Flaws: Most people scream and run when they see a demon. I stop and take notes on its anatomy.


This was fun to write - and easy, one I determined I'd use Belaros. Belaros is a (Pit Demon, essentially) from my campaign world - that I've used quite a bit in this thread, to explain he's traveling through planes collecting pieces of souls for some grand mission! Your DM can use him (if they so please, or change it to another demon) - I also love leaving doors open for the DM. Will you encounter your father later? Learn some truth about him? What about your mother and sister? What will their fate be? Plenty for the DM to tinker with.

Anyway, hope you enjoy - would love feedback as it keeps the thread bumped and alive!
========


My family was poor, and I grew up living out of improvised shelters that my mother called home. My father was someone I never knew  my mother told me stories of how he had died in some great battle, but as I grew older, I began to suspect he simply left my mother, myself and my sister to our own fates. By the age of nine, an older gentleman had seen me pandering for food on the side and offered me a position at the Great Library sorting books. He said he would pay me both in food and education, and he did. He provided me enough so that I could share with my mother and sister, and patiently educated me on learning how to read.

He was patient with me, and has no fear in my learning too much, since I had no education before him. He told me how to read the letters, the order theyre in; the numbers, and the order theyre in, so that I could properly put the books in the correct order, on the correct shelves, in the correct rows, based on the numbering on the spines of the book  a system developed by an ancient wizard named Mel Vilduey.

However, one night, as I was putting the books away  a smaller book slide out from the center pages, as if it had been a bookmark. I checked the spine and saw no code on the back, for which I would normally simply have put it in its proper spot. I pocketed the book with the intention of asking Jern Storecloud, who had been graciously teaching me. However, the night escaped me and I took this book back with me  by this time, I had earned enough to also pay for a small, one bedroom inn that I shared with my mother and sister. My mother and sister slept on the small, uncomfortable bed, while I slept on the wooden floor. It wasnt much  but it was paradise compared to what we used to live like.

When I opened the book, it seemed to hiss  but I assumed that was just old pages breathing life. The words on the pages were written in unusual symbols  like nothing Id seen before, and certainly nothing Jern had ever taught me. However, as I turned the pages  the symbols swam on the pages, changing and churning  and rather than reading them, I could hear a voice inside my head  a voice who introduced himself as Belaros. He explained he saw great potential in me, and that I rose up from nothing to finding this ancient text  a piece of my own destiny. However, this Belaros had been trapped by evil wizards, long ago  and needed an anchor back to the world  and that if I agreed to be his anchor he could provide great power to me  but I would have to prove myself to him. He said with my power would come money to provide for my sister and mother.

With that, I accepted. He explained he would send a piece of himself to me  to be by my side  and that came in the form of a creature he called a Quasit. He explained that  when needed, so it would not arise suspicions  it could take the form of a bat, centipede or a toad  but that I was to protect it.

With that  came his knowledge as he opened my mind to the world  and suddenly I could read. As I filed the books away, I would read them as quickly as possible  but something told me to never tell Jern  never tell anyone  about what had happened  this connection with this being named Belaros. I kept the book that granted me this power close to me.

As I grew older, and I kept my familiar safe  but there was something interesting about releasing him and seeing peoples reactions to him. Why had they feared such a small, demonic creature? Why do people fear so many small things  mice, spiders, and other such beasts which could technically easily be killed, with minimal effort.

As the wagon creaked, I waved farewell to my mother and sister. I would go on to find adventure and send money to them to ensure they were always taken care of.

After all, thats what Belaros promised.



----





> Forgot to mention that her name is Kay'Linn, and they met because she was working for a more powerful devil and he sent her to try and offer Fin a deal for fame and a music career. Fin was fine with his music trajectory, and said no, but was intrigued by her and asked her for a date. After she figured out he wasn't just looking to bone her, she accepted, partly due to finding the whole idea funny, and partly for a 2nd chance to close the deal for her boss.


Added to the notes! :)

----------


## xanxosttheslaad

Here's my current character idea; I look forward to seeing what you come up with to fill in the gaps. Sorry if it's a lot - feel free to focus in on whichever part you think would be the most fun to write about! 
Name: Isoba of Neverwinter
Gender: Male
Class: Celestial Warlock
Age: 82
Alignment: LG
Race: Scourge Aasimar (reflavored)
Background: Guild Artisan (Cobbler)
Isoba grew up in a poorer part of Neverwinter, with his mother, a half-orc cobbler, and his father, a Turami human bard. His brother would go on adventures with his father, and eventually grew up to join the city guard. Isoba's mother helped him get an apprenticeship, where he learned to cobble, taking over his mother's workshop. When not working on his trade, he would go on walks and appreciate nature and the city, and was well liked by children, animals, and his customers. On one of these walks, he ended up in the wrong place at the wrong time, and was mistaken (accidentally?) for a notorious murderer. Mount Hotenow erupted while he was awaiting his sentencing, and with the prison in Neverwinter no longer able to hold him, he was sentenced to penal labor, and worked the next fifty years in a private dungeon under a Waterdeep noble's manor. These years he waited out patiently, accepting his apparent fate of dying in prison, but also using his craft to help others, sending meager wages away to pay guild fees and support his home city's reconstruction. I imagine he also would have made and lost several friends, maybe fallen in love or had a child, during his lengthy imprisonment. Near the end of his sentence, he was getting old, and had fallen ill, until a sudden emergency (probably someone's sudden injury or illness) prompted him to call for supernatural aid. His prayer was answered by an entity he came to know as Xag-Ya, an alien being from the positive energy plane, who infused his body with the healing magic of that plane (this gift of light is also represented by his racial abilities). This also doubled his lifespan, allowing him to finish his sentence, and venture forth into the world, where he seeks to find his younger brother, use his gift to help the world, and act as an interplanar tour guide for Xag-Ya (their demand in exchange for the granted power, as Xag-Ya has great interest in life in the material plane), who accompanies him in the form of a white spider sitting on his shoulder (Chain Pact). 
Also, he sometimes wears a wooden spider mask, painted white, to set himself apart from others, and thereby avoid being punished again for the crimes of others based on his appearance.

----------


## Tawmis

My apologies, my wife's health has been an issue. So there's been a definite delay on my ability to get to these.




> Name: Drake Flint
> Race: Human
> Class: ranger 1 will be taking gloom stalker 
> Alignment: lawful neutral
> Background:urban bounty hunter 
> 
> Ideal:  I don't steal from others in the trade 
> Flaw: I am inflexible in my thinking
> Not sure what Personality Trait or bond to take.
> ...


So... I decided why not mix both ideas and come up with something.
This was fun to write.
Also gives your DM some potential villains for your characters/campaigns.
As always, hope you enjoy and would love feedback in the thread.
It keeps it bumped and live, so it really helps!
===================================

Some of my earliest memories were of my father, worked to the bone, coming into the small shed wed been provided as farming tenants. He would collapse in the small chair and heave a deep sigh that came from deep within; and each time he did, it always sounded like his final breath. Most nights, he would simply fall asleep in the chair and my mother would retreat to the small mat on the floor, alone, weeping.

I remember the years growing up  swearing I would not be someones slave  I would be something more. This harvested a dark attitude that earned me a reputation for starting fights  and it was all true. I didnt allow anyone to talk down at me, despite being poor, despite coming from a family with nothing; I always stood up for myself.

This reputation carried with me as I grew into a young, rebellious teenager. This eventually caught the attention of Marius Hillstorm. She, like myself, was a woman with a reputation for never backing down  whether it was man, woman, or child that she had a problem with. She stared down and fought humans, half-orcs, and rumor had it  a minotaur, once. She had several scars on her face and arm, and when she moved right  you could see some on her abdomen too, making it easy to believe the stories.

She approached me and told me about how she had wanted to see if what shed heard about me was true. Some need in me wanted to show her that everything shed heard and more  was indeed true.

I have a task you might be interested in, Marius said, her green eyes flashing as her amber hair blew gently in the wind. Ive heard you grew up from a family with nothing and had a father that worked himself to death, and how your mother was forced to marry another man that she did not love, or lose the roof over her head.

My arms folded in front of my chest, I nodded, You heard right. What of it?

The right have long held us down, their foot on our necks. Its time we take back what weve worked for but were never paid. I have several men who will be ambushing a Senators wagon tonight. If youd like to accompany them  prove your worth to me  I can bring you in and give you part of the take.

I agreed  and the night had gone perfect  we surrounded the wagon  crossbows out  demanded the chest in the wagon  Karak, a half orc mounted on a horse rode off with it  the rest of us retreated into the shadows. For it, I was given 37 gold  which is more than Id ever held in my hand. Marius officially introduced me and inducted me into The Black Razors that night.

For weeks, we successfully pulled off robbery after robbery  even when guards were accompanying them  typically an arrow to the leg was enough to convince them to stop and surrender. Thered only been one time that things turned violent.

One night, Id observed Marius holding back on the drinking during another successful celebration; so I stopped drinking as well. Something tonight seemed different in how she was acting. Her pose seemed much stiffer as she leaned against the post  as if watching and waiting for her team of brigands to become drunk. I began to feign intoxication, but never took my eye off of her.  When she believed that her crew was too drunk to notice, she slipped out the back of the cave, which was also unusual  we only used that as an emergency exit, because the door on the other side was hidden and we feared someone spotting us leaving from there. I followed her to the back, sticking to the shadows as she slid out the door and proceeded to light a fire. She climbed on a wagon pulled horse and quickly rode off. With no other choice I burst through the fiery door and ran towards another horse  when I noticed an entire battalion of city guards riding towards the front of the cave. I stared after her and stared back at the fiery door and cursed.

Sliding off the horse, I jumped through the fiery door again to warn the others of the city guards  but most of the city guard had arrived and were either arresting or killing members of the Black Razors even as they slept! We had been played. Leaping through the fiery door, yet again, I jumped back on the horse and pushed it to catch up to Marius Hillstorm  easily catching up since he horse was pulling a wagon  I maintained some distance. I watched as she pulled into a small lake front area and jumped off the horse. She paced back and forth, until another figure  human  approached. They hugged, cheered and embraced on another. The human was older  and it took a moment, but I recognized him.

Sheriff Hillsky.

And suddenly it became real  he had amber hair and green eyes.

He was her father.

He was her father!

This had all been a set up for her to hire mercenaries, gather gold, take a larger share  and share it with her father.

It was only three months later, when I heard the news of Marius Hillstorm, who barely escaped with her life, against the City Guard, was looking for men and women to recruit to strike back

She was going to do the same thing again.





> Ok, how about this? Im looking for an expanded story on a kenku paladin. Brief story is he was observing the initiation of a paladin into his order, he started mimicking the ceremony, and found himself unwittingly initiated into the order. 
> Hell obviously be a very strange paladin.


This one was a bit of a "cheat" - if you will. In one of my games, I am playing a Level 9 Rogue Kenku - whose origin is very similar to this.
However, as I copied and pasted your request into WORD to begin writing it - I realized, with a tweak to the end - the origin of my Kenku could EASILY become that of a Paladin.
So with a tweak of the character's name (you never mentioned one so I called him "Karik") - your character became a member of my own Kenku's "flock."
Left some doors open for your DM (in regards to tracking down a demon and such)... anyway, hope you enjoy it!
I'd love feedback or comments!
---------------------------------------------------

Kariks life drastically changed when he followed the words of their Chief  whom theyd dubbed The Caller. The Caller had spent weeks, as a minion to an old, human wizard named Rylius. The Caller using expert Kenku ability to forge, had been copying the wizards tomes, and storing them for himself. He often tricked the Wizard into speaking a few words to spell components, by pointing at them and shrugging.

What Rylius was unaware of, was that The Caller had found and copied one of the wizards tomes on Demonology. Within the book, The Caller found a spell to summon a demon named Rano Kau, that bore a striking resemblance to the Kenku; except Rano Kau still had his wings. Believing that Rano Kau would sympathize with the Kenku of The Black Talon, The Caller used the words he had tricked Rylius into speaking and summoned Rano Kau forth.

Rano Kau told The Caller that he could indeed restore his flock with the ability to fly once more; but in order to do so the flock would need to recover six stones for the demon. Blinded by the desire to have their wings restored, all of the members of The Black Talon traveled around the world, doing whatever it took to steal the six desired stones.

When all six had been gathered, they summoned Rano Kau once more and presented the six stones to the demon. The demon laughed, and took the stones, and said, A promise was made, that I would restore your flight, so you might visit the heavens again. And with that, the demon cast a spell that sent the members of The Black Talon soaring into the air; then, when they reached the clouds, ceased the magical spell that lifted them. Without their wings, the flock of the The Black Talon plunged towards the Earth. Karik knew then, that the demon had kept his words  he never said he would restore their wings; only that he would allow them to fly once more to touch the heavens

Karik crashed into towering trees, snapping branches as he plummeted to the ground below. How he had survived, he did not know. But all of his flock was around him, and not a single one survived. Karik was furious that he and his flock had been so easily manipulated and betrayed. But in that moment of being a lone survivor, Karik wondered had there been a reason?

He wandered aimlessly for days, without a flock, without a purpose, until in the city of Aventine, he bore witness to a Paladin Initiation Ceremony  and subconsciously muttered the words and mimicked the movements throughout the entire ceremony  and to his surprise, when he was done, he felt his body surge with positive energy and the presence of a god coursing through his veins.

Karik now wondered  had the god been the reason he survived? To lead him here? To perhaps one day hunt down the demon Rano Kau and destroy him for the manipulation and murder of his flock?








> Here's my current character idea; I look forward to seeing what you come up with to fill in the gaps. Sorry if it's a lot - feel free to focus in on whichever part you think would be the most fun to write about! 
> Name: Isoba of Neverwinter
> Gender: Male
> Class: Celestial Warlock
> Age: 82
> Alignment: LG
> Race: Scourge Aasimar (reflavored)
> Background: Guild Artisan (Cobbler)
> Isoba grew up in a poorer part of Neverwinter, with his mother, a half-orc cobbler, and his father, a Turami human bard. His brother would go on adventures with his father, and eventually grew up to join the city guard. Isoba's mother helped him get an apprenticeship, where he learned to cobble, taking over his mother's workshop. When not working on his trade, he would go on walks and appreciate nature and the city, and was well liked by children, animals, and his customers. On one of these walks, he ended up in the wrong place at the wrong time, and was mistaken (accidentally?) for a notorious murderer. Mount Hotenow erupted while he was awaiting his sentencing, and with the prison in Neverwinter no longer able to hold him, he was sentenced to penal labor, and worked the next fifty years in a private dungeon under a Waterdeep noble's manor. These years he waited out patiently, accepting his apparent fate of dying in prison, but also using his craft to help others, sending meager wages away to pay guild fees and support his home city's reconstruction. I imagine he also would have made and lost several friends, maybe fallen in love or had a child, during his lengthy imprisonment. Near the end of his sentence, he was getting old, and had fallen ill, until a sudden emergency (probably someone's sudden injury or illness) prompted him to call for supernatural aid. His prayer was answered by an entity he came to know as Xag-Ya, an alien being from the positive energy plane, who infused his body with the healing magic of that plane (this gift of light is also represented by his racial abilities). This also doubled his lifespan, allowing him to finish his sentence, and venture forth into the world, where he seeks to find his younger brother, use his gift to help the world, and act as an interplanar tour guide for Xag-Ya (their demand in exchange for the granted power, as Xag-Ya has great interest in life in the material plane), who accompanies him in the form of a white spider sitting on his shoulder (Chain Pact). 
> Also, he sometimes wears a wooden spider mask, painted white, to set himself apart from others, and thereby avoid being punished again for the crimes of others based on his appearance.


Added

----------


## Klorox

> My apologies, my wife's health has been an issue. So there's been a definite delay on my ability to get to these.
> 
> 
> 
> So... I decided why not mix both ideas and come up with something.
> This was fun to write.
> Also gives your DM some potential villains for your characters/campaigns.
> As always, hope you enjoy and would love feedback in the thread.
> It keeps it bumped and live, so it really helps!
> ...


Amazing! Absolutely amazing! Thank you!!!

----------


## Qendal

I am currently running some polls  to decide my character but once its done Id love for you to write a background

----------


## WadeWay33

Id just like to say that Ive been able to use every single background that youve written for me! Theyve been great to give DMs who work with them, and are just overall always compelling to read! Thank you!

----------


## KyleG

Slightly different challenge If you are interested...Im currently playing a warforged monk and I have a gap in his history.
1.Basically he gets deposited on this world practically brand new (as far as fully awakened). His only task...observe. there is other history prior to this but I have it covered.
2. Becomes a runner/messenger
3.goes on to join party for reasons.

Its really that history of 2 I'm after. How does a creature (not exactly charismatic) not seen in this world integrate themselves, at least to a useful extent? (he is fully aware, senses, while resting....could be the angle???) Translate that into a "career" and learn some monk skills.

The monk skills are perhaps an act of copying someone he sees in a town he frequents, he isn't going to be comfortable staying put for long. Or perhaps he joins a caravan and trains along the journey.

----------


## Goldlizard

Hey! It's me again, I have one for you:

this is a LN Golaith Pugilist (look it up if you don't know) who follows the Dog & Hound school, he has a companion Dire Wolf (This is a high-tier game). He is around 70, nearing the end of his life as an adventurer, and currently lives in a retirement home (but occasionally sneaks off to help his former party's children). I only know a few things about him:
He at one time dodged a draft by joining a monestary
Learned Brawling from his best Friend, who died adveturing
and got his name (Bearkiller) by wrestling a Bear to save his companion, Greytooth

Thank you!

----------


## Tawmis

My apologies about the delay in response! I am now DMing three games over Discord in my campaign world, which has thankfully kept me mentally busy. Because on the real life side, it's been pretty chaotic with my wife's health condition (mentioned somewhere in this thread of finding her unresponsive at the end of June, she was rushed to the hospital, put on a ventilator, discovered she had a seizure due to blood on her brain). She's on the mend, and at home now, but it's a lot of doctor visits for MRIs, MRAs, blood, the works. So I've been running crazy in real life and in the world of D&D!

I have some older ones in the queue that I still need to knock out - (the plan is this Sunday to power through some of the older ones and get caught up!).

That said...




> I am currently running some polls  to decide my character but once its done Id love for you to write a background


I look forward to see what you come with! Feel free to drop whatever ones you want. And mark which ever is the most important (winner of the poll).




> Id just like to say that Ive been able to use every single background that youve written for me! Theyve been great to give DMs who work with them, and are just overall always compelling to read! Thank you!


Thank you! I love hearing back that - not only do these work - but also that people enjoy what I wrote! I always try to make them as interesting as possible - and try to leave little bread crumbs for any DM to pick up and run with as a potential opening for a future adventure, should they choose to! I, as a DM, love when an origin has something I can use - it assures that the player will probably very invested in the story since it involves their character directly!




> Slightly different challenge If you are interested...Im currently playing a warforged monk and I have a gap in his history.
> 1.Basically he gets deposited on this world practically brand new (as far as fully awakened). His only task...observe. there is other history prior to this but I have it covered.
> 2. Becomes a runner/messenger
> 3.goes on to join party for reasons.
> 
> Its really that history of 2 I'm after. How does a creature (not exactly charismatic) not seen in this world integrate themselves, at least to a useful extent? (he is fully aware, senses, while resting....could be the angle???) Translate that into a "career" and learn some monk skills.
> 
> The monk skills are perhaps an act of copying someone he sees in a town he frequents, he isn't going to be comfortable staying put for long. Or perhaps he joins a caravan and trains along the journey.


Sure! I can add this!




> Hey! It's me again, I have one for you:
> 
> this is a LN Golaith Pugilist (look it up if you don't know) who follows the Dog & Hound school, he has a companion Dire Wolf (This is a high-tier game). He is around 70, nearing the end of his life as an adventurer, and currently lives in a retirement home (but occasionally sneaks off to help his former party's children). I only know a few things about him:
> He at one time dodged a draft by joining a monestary
> Learned Brawling from his best Friend, who died adveturing
> and got his name (Bearkiller) by wrestling a Bear to save his companion, Greytooth
> 
> Thank you!


Consider this added!

----------


## Lysimarchos

Well, this is a very impressive thread, so here is a character I want to play in my next game:

Name: Alaric of Whitegrove
Race: Human
Class: Arcana Cleric
Alignment: Neutral Good
Background: Inquisitor
Concept: A Cleric of Maelther, god of magic, knowledge and the twilight, and the son of the sun god Mithranar. The cult of Maelther is a minor one, composed mostly of scholars and mages, but its priests also serve as inquisitors, hunting down demonic and undead threats and bringing to justice those who misuse magic and threaten the peace. Alaric was one such inquisitor. He investigated magical phenomena, and brought demonologists and unlawful necromancers to justice. He also followed his god's tenet of seeking knowledge, so he studied under druids and under the priests of the god of passage and the underworld, learning a small amount of druidic magic and lawful necromancy. He could have taken a position as the priest in a temple of Maelther and peacefully retired, but a power dispute between his progressive faction the cult of Maelther and the conservative one meant that he likely would be relegated to a small parish with no influence and meager pay. So instead, he chose the open road: to fight evil and spread good on his own. The life of an adventurer was not so different from that of an inquisitor, after all.

----------


## Tawmis

> Well, this is a very impressive thread, so here is a character I want to play in my next game:
> Name: Alaric of Whitegrove
> Race: Human
> Class: Arcana Cleric
> Alignment: Neutral Good
> Background: Inquisitor
> Concept: A Cleric of Maelther, god of magic, knowledge and the twilight, and the son of the sun god Mithranar. The cult of Maelther is a minor one, composed mostly of scholars and mages, but its priests also serve as inquisitors, hunting down demonic and undead threats and bringing to justice those who misuse magic and threaten the peace. Alaric was one such inquisitor. He investigated magical phenomena, and brought demonologists and unlawful necromancers to justice. He also followed his god's tenet of seeking knowledge, so he studied under druids and under the priests of the god of passage and the underworld, learning a small amount of druidic magic and lawful necromancy. He could have taken a position as the priest in a temple of Maelther and peacefully retired, but a power dispute between his progressive faction the cult of Maelther and the conservative one meant that he likely would be relegated to a small parish with no influence and meager pay. So instead, he chose the open road: to fight evil and spread good on his own. The life of an adventurer was not so different from that of an inquisitor, after all.


Added to the list.


Apologies, as mentioned previously - I'd found my wife unresponsive - and life took a drastic turn. 
We're still dealing with all of that. But creatively writing from time to time helps me escape.
I've been running a number of games also - which has also helped.

Anyway, way over due...




> First: Coal, a fire genasi sage wizard (probably abjurer).
> I imagine him as being born in the city of brass in the elemental plain of fire, and he lived a life of service to an efreeti. Since he was genasi he was treated slightly better then the other slaves, and at some point he befriended an old wizard who was also enslaved. Eventually he was caught doing something he wasn't supposed to, and was sentenced to death/exile but by some miracle (maybe with the help of the old wizard) he was sent to the material plain, and would eventually find a home in waterdeep/boulder's gate. Now at his new home he wants to become stronger so he doesn't waster the opportunity he got, and one day perhaps defeat the efreet who enslaved him..


Coal was a Fire Genasi, who  for all of his life  had only known the life of being a servant to the Efreeta by the name of Kurrstin. Here, in the City of Brass  home to the Efreeti  Kurrstin was well known and well respected. But she could be as cruel as she was beautiful  and, for an Efreeta, she was rather breath taking.

Though Kurrstin had many slaves, Coal was fortunate that he was a Fire Genasi  because of that, she seemed to treat him better than many of the other slaves. Those Coal befriended, also seemed to gain some leniency from Kurrstins wrath. One such slave was an older human wizard, Stefaun, who Kurrstin seemed to initially have a strong hatred for.

Stefaun was average looking for a human; streaks of white in his black hair, eyes of blue. 
She seems to favor you, Stefaun noted, as Coal sat down next to the old wizard.

Coal looked over his shoulder at Kurrstin, who was just leaving the room, before looking back at Stefaun. I believe she favors me only because I am born of fire, similar to her. The rest of, he paused, wondering how to phrase, flesh types, are playthings to her. If you perish, she can easily purchase another in the market.

Stefaun smiled, which Coal thought was unusual. Why do you smile, human?

Because she did not purchase me in the market, Stefaun replied. She sought me out.

She sought you out? On the Prime Material Plane? Coal asked. Hed heard stories of the Prime Material Plane from all the slaves Kurrstin had had over the years, but had never seen it himself. Why would she do that?

You could say I study Chronomancy

Chronomancy the magic of time? Coal asked.

Indeed, Stefaun smiled. It would seem, Kurrstin had brought a small army into the Prime Material Plane, and attacked a village  a village, I happened to be at. I was able to  with my knowledge  twist time back several hours  before her attack  and allow most of the villages to escape.

When she returned, Stefaun continued with a chuckle, the only person there was me. And I had enough strength to shunt her several hours back again. This happened a number of times, before I was too exhausted to continue  but by then, the villagers had all fled. She maintained the memory of the time shunts and was furious with me. Shes tortured me to learn how I had done it, but Ive not given in to her.

Stefaun paused, Honestly, the only reason shes let me out of my cage is for you to befriend me, to talk to me, so she could use you to get knowledge from me. I wont expect you to turn on her but what if I offered to teach you magic so that you could escape from here?

Coal looked surprised, Where would I go?

To where she would have the hardest time finding you, Stefaun replied, the Prime Material Plane.

Coal was shocked. But it only took a moment for him to agree.

He met with Stefaun daily, and as the human mage had suspected, Kurrstin pulled Coal aside to ask what Stefaun talked about. Coal never revealed he was learning magic; instead, he lied and said that Stefaun was telling him about all these different places on the Prime Material Plane that Stefaun had visited over the many years of his long life.

The day finally came where Kurrstin suspected Coal was lying to her  and used her own scrying magic to observe the teachings Stefaun was bestowing upon her favorite slave. When she burst into the room to confront them, Stefaun quickly opened a portal and shoved Coal through  and shut it behind him. As the portal came to a close, Coal could hear Kurrstins cussing, and the screams of Stefaun  all suddenly silenced as the portal closed.

Coal looked around him and saw lush green forests, and the lapping water of a nearby lake. He stood up and at that moment noticed, Stefaun had shoved a note in his vest  but the writing was Arcane in nature  and ancient by the looks of it. What was he supposed to do with it?

How I imagine Kirrstun might have looked: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/3c/cc...0e064304cd.png






> Very interesting thread, and I have a few ideas for characters at the moment, with backstories that could do with fleshing out. For starters, how about this:
> 
> Braelaine, Wood Elf, True Neutral, Barbarian (Wolf Totem), Outlander background
> 
> Braelaine narrowly survived being mauled by a werewolf when he was a young boy. Unfortunately for him, the deeply superstitious folk of his village took a dim view of having a newly-turned lycanthrope living among them, and he was forced to flee the town with a torch-and-pitchfork-wielding mob at his heels. Trying to survive in the wilderness while limiting his contact with civilised folk, he eventually found company with a circle of Moon Druids, who took him in as an adoptive son, found ways to control/restrain him during his transformations and eventually contracted a travelling cleric/paladin to break the curse on him. Though he was offered druid training and a position in the circle, Braelaine declined, as the thought of transforming into an animal again, even voluntarily, made him uneasy. Instead he trained to become a barbarian, with his rage ability representing him recalling nightmarish memories of his cursed form. Now he finds work as a monster hunter, with a particular interest in evil lycanthropes so that no innocent shall have to bear the curse as he did.


I did make a slight change to what you had... and in turn, made this a story based off an old, old, old module I wrote called "Giant Problems" (originally written for and declined by DUNGEON Magazine) of a Hill Giant infected with Lycanthropy... 
Kept the part of the wolves totem - and I think I tied that in nicely.
I'd love your feedback!
=====================

The woods were eerily silent as Braelaine hunted his prey. He knew he was on the right track, because hed just passed the corpse of a young doe whose insides had been ripped out for the sheer pleasure of the kill. Until now, hed suspected itd been the Hill Giant he had spotted several weeks ago, who had wandered aimlessly into the woods. But even now, as he knelt down to examine the tracks  what he was tracking was no clumsy Hill Giant  but rather the largest bear hed ever seen.

The others from his village had also been hunting this predator  though, like Braelaine, they believe it to be the Hill Giant. Braelaine considered quietly turning around to warn the others that it wasnt the Hill Giant when a large, brown, grizzly bear burst through the brush  claws gleaming in the pale full moon light, raking across his chest and snapping his bow in half. Braelaine stared up, from the floor, hands clutching the gaping wound. He could feel warm blood seeping from his fingertips. He watched as the large bear reared up  and Braelaine was certain the killing blow was coming  but instead saw several arrows hit the massive bear, who quickly turn and fled. Braelaine saw his best friend, Rotol kneeling down  calling for the healers. Braelaine reached out to his best friend but lost consciousness.

It was several weeks before Braelaine was on his feet again. Rotol was there to greet him, his raven black hair and soft green eyes, showing deep concern for his friend. He peered at the scars across Braelaines chest. That bear left quite a mark on you. The healers said they couldnt heal the scar.

It burns, Braelaine admitted as his hand subconsciously traced the long scar.

It burns? Rotol stood. What do you mean it burns? Did you tell the healers?

No, Braelaine shook his head. Otherwise theyd never let me leave.

As the days passed, Rotol observed a continued change in Braelaine. Braelaine had become more agitated, quickly losing his temper. Just before the full moon, his hunger seemed virtually endless, to the point that Braelaine did not even wait for meat to be cooked  hed begun eating it raw.

Then on the full moon  the truth was revealed.

Braelaine awoke, drenched in sweat  hungry. He looked at his hands as they trembled violently. His body ached. His mind felt like it was a living inferno. His stomach and heart were churned inside him, as if some spiritual hand had reached inside and twisted his organs.

He tried to stand, and collapsed on the floor  and in that moment, watched as his hands had grown in size and become covered in brown fur. He looked up  and in the mirror saw what hed become  a brown bear. Bursting out of his room  his villagers were surprised to see a bear in his room and launched arrows. Braelaine fled for his life.

After the full moon had passed, Braelaine awoke near the lake and realized his last memory was running out of his own cabin. He looked at his hands in horror  as he saw they were covered in blood. He crawled to the lapping water of the lake to wash them off, only to see his face reflected in the ripples of water  also covered in blood.

It was the Hill Giant, wasnt it? a familiar voice asked.

Braelaine turned to see Rotol sitting on a log. I knew youd end up here. Despite the beast youd become, your subconscious will always take you here to Bluesky Lake  where your mother would bring you to sing to you when you were just a baby. He shook his head. We were tracking the Hill Giant  only we didnt know he was infected with lycanthropy. That explains the oversized bear. And it looks like hes infected you. You know our people they believe theres no cure other than a swift death. Braelaine, you need to run. Run far and fast. Dont look back.

Braelaine stood. Youre not going to kill me?

Im giving you a head start, because you were my best friend. But the animal inside you  the trail of dead animals in your wake of the beast youve become. A part of you is forever changed. Run. Now, Rotol said plainly as he began to draw his bow. Take advantage of the head start.

Braelaine ran as fast as he could  truth be told, he could not tell if Rotol would truly hunt him down  but he was right  the Priests believed that Lycanthropy  even cured from a person, remained and could be passed down to children  so death was truly the only cure.

Several arrows narrowly missing Braelaine know that Rotol was indeed, somewhere behind him and so Braelaine pushed himself harder that before  leaves, branches, vines, all seemed to work against him; cutting his face, his arms, his legs, until he finally simply collapsed.

When he awoke, he was surrounded by Druids  and he immediately recognized them. The Druids of Nashar  the Moon Druids.

Youve been inflicted, one of them said, a woman of incredible beauty as she kneeled down and placed her palm on his forehead. We can sense the disease coursing through your body. We have called on a friend to help bring a cure.

There is no cure, Braelaine muttered.

The woman smiled, and placed her hand on his eye lids and whispered, Rest now. And as if magically commanded, Braelaine slipped into a state of slumber. In his dream, he saw himself by the ocean, howling, the tides of water breaking around him, shaping themselves as wolves, howling at the moon. His burst from the waves, like a rising phoenix, the waves turned to mist, swirling around him, now changing into hundreds of wolves, wrapping around his body.

When Braelaine opened his eyes, he found himself being tied to a post by the Druids  and standing before him, a human adorned in full plate. He accepted that the Paladin that stood before him had come to cure him by killing him  but when the Paladin did not draw his weapon, but instead placed his hand on Braelaines forehead and explained, I apologize about you being tied up, but this cure will invoke the beast in you  restraining you like this is for your  and our  benefit.

The Paladin placed his hand on Braelaines forehead tightly and began to chant a prayer  and Braelaine could feel it  the beast inside of him screaming to be free  to kill the Paladin, the Druids  to stop them from freeing him of the evil that dwelled inside of him.

It was an hour before the Paladin finished the prayer, and Braelaine collapsed, exhausted, as did the Paladin, who buckled to his knees. But inside of him Braelaine could feel it the evil was gone. But he also felt changed by the entire experience. The evil that had lived inside of him changed him irrevocably. 

The Druids released Braelaine, and offered him a place there with them  but Braelaine felt that even in the Druidic nature of being able to change their shape was something Braelaine never wanted to do again. Instead, he thanked them and ran far away from the woods  until he was alone in the mountains, unsure what to do with the change he felt in him.

He screamed in fury  and it echoed across the cold stone mountains. But his furious cry did not go unheard  a wolf howled in response. Then another. Then another. Then another. Soon he was surrounded by the song of the wolves  who were all drawn to him.

In their eyes, he saw an intelligence hed not seen before in a wolf. They had an enemy that needed to be hunted down. A vicious killer who had upset the balance of nature. Killed needlessly. The wolves would show Braelaine his new path. They were his family. His brothers. He was now a part of the pact.

For weeks he ran wild with the wolves, embracing the wild nature  and forgetting all that it was like to be civilized. He gave in to rage and fury  fed to him by the wolves who needed him to be strong if they were to bring down their enemy.

One night, Braelaine followed the wolves, adorned in nothing but furs  and they led him to a large cave, where he heard the growl of a familiar large bear






> Fin Varra
> Male Satyr Warlock
> 
> Met and fell in love with a Succubus who ended up falling for him. They were even set to be married. When heaven and hell found out, they drug her away to parts unknown, while heaven condemned him and hell cursed him. Only problem for hell was the entity they got to curse him had never cursed a Fey before, so instead of harming him, it forged a link between them and granted him the powers of a Fiend Warlock without actually making a deal.
> 
> Not sure who seduced/charmed/romanced whom, but feel free to make it whomever you think is better/funnier.
> 
> Forgot to mention that her name is Kay'Linn, and they met because she was working for a more powerful devil and he sent her to try and offer Fin a deal for fame and a music career. Fin was fine with his music trajectory, and said no, but was intrigued by her and asked her for a date. After she figured out he wasn't just looking to bone her, she accepted, partly due to finding the whole idea funny, and partly for a 2nd chance to close the deal for her boss.


This was rather fun - literally - to write!
Would love your feedback!
------------------------

Saaris sat upon his throne of charred bones, his forked tail flickering, and his lip in what seemed to be a permanent curl of displeasure. He gazed furiously into his scrying pool and finally hit the water with his hands, breaking the connection. You know what I hate? Saaris, a Horned Devil, growled.

Kay'Linn, a beautiful succubus next to Saaris bowed, What is it that displeases your, master?

Happiness, he rolled his eyes. Joy. Glee. Music. All of it.

Normally when Saaris was in this mood, Kay'Linn gathered a hapless soul for Saaris to rend and gain pleasure from the sounds of torment as the soul is ripped to pieces. Shall I gather a soul for you to rend? That usually helps, master.

No, Saaris shook his head. No. Not this time. This is all because some Fey is running wild on the Prime Material Plane  a Satyr whose music and charms and spreading love and joy. Its making me sick. Something about him. He paused, and then slowly looked at Kay'Linn. Ive an idea. Go, find this Fin Varra  offer him a deal, from me  to grant him fame and fortune like hes never known  for the music he plays, in exchange for his soul. Then, when he signs the paper work, kill him instantly, so that I might rend his soul, specifically, to pieces.

Kay'Linn bowed, As you wish, master.

Kay'Linn muttered the magical words than shunted her to the Prime Material Plane. She quickly folded in her wings, and used magic to hide them and her horns. It took only a moment to hear the merriment coming from a tavern called The Lions Pride. She slowly made her way towards the tavern, walking down the street, feeling eyes upon her of many of the men  and many of the jealous women.

As she pushed open the doors, she saw him  the Satyr who was dancing on the tables, clanking drinks with other patrons while singing a song about some waterfall that flowed backwards, that house a thousand mermaids, more beautiful than anything hed ever seen.

But thats when he turned, and saw her  and the words stopped. Everyone else continued to cheer and sing  but his eyes were locked with hers. He felt his mouth slowly opening in awe, and quickly tried to recover. He approached her, leaping off the table to take her hand into his and kiss it gently.

Your hair, he awed, its like that of the most beautiful sunrise. Your eyes as soft as any bed, so welcoming. Ive never seen such beauty before. What is your name?

Kay, she replied.

Well, Lady Kay, I do hope you will join us for a drink? he gestured behind him and the patrons of the inn all raised their mugs and cheered, then proceeded to sing the song that Fin had taught them about the magical waterfall.

Kay'Linn blushed, I would be honored.

She sat and watched Fin, as he continued to dance, sing, cheer, and tell magnificent stories. For nearly a hundred years, shed faithfully served Saaris  especially after Saaris had killed her previous master, another Horned Devil, who was higher ranking than Saaris. Hed been much crueler, demanding things of her; but at least hed sent her to the Prime Material Plane to enslave me. This had been the first time in a hundred years that Saaris had allowed her to come to the Prime Material Plane. Saaris did not care about Kay'Linn, but she was a trophy  a reminder to those in the Planes of Hell, that Saaris had killed someone more powerful than him. 

Shed forgotten what life on the Prime Material Plane was like.

Fin approached her, flowers in hand, which he had gotten from one of the vases, and quickly set them down. He frowned, I saw these flowers, and they were beautiful. I brought them here, to you, but as soon as I saw you, I was reminded of your beauty  and these flowers paled in comparison. 

I want them, she said, taking the flowers. She looked at them, then looked at him. I  work for someone who can make you very rich and very famous, Fin. I have a contract that you need but just sign and I can make it official.

Fin smiled, I can hardly think of music, when I am around you. My heart beats so loudly in my ears, its like the drums of a hundred men.

Saaris was right  Fin was, without a doubt, quite charming.

The two of them spent nearly a week together, becoming closer and closer, before one night, they celebrated their mutual feelings inside Old Man Edgars barn. As she lay next to him, she placed her hand on his chest, and felt his heartbeat.

Ive never felt more alive than I do now, he replied.

Nor I, she responded honestly, though barely above a whisper.

For the first three nights of their growing relationship, shed brought up the contract. By the fourth night, all she wanted was to be next to Fin.

Saaris had been watching it all unfold, and could tell he was losing his hold on Kay'Linn. He commanded her to return to him  and so she did  leaving a note for Fin, that perhaps, one day, when she is free of her boss  they will meet again.

Saaris, so furious, cursed Fin  however, never having cursed a Fey before  the result was disastrous, when Fin saw the note, his heart broke and in fury  and inexplicably  he released an Eldritch Blast from his fingertips!

At that very moment, in the plane of Hell, Saaris sat up suddenly, touching his chest, and growled, What the Hell just happened?



Saaris, the Horned Devil:
https://media-waterdeep.cursecdn.com...255936976.jpeg

Kay'Linn, the Succubus:
https://media-waterdeep.cursecdn.com...573312994.jpeg

----------


## Ogre Mage

Hi Tawmis,

It is Ogre Mage again.  I hope your wife is on the mend.  This is my latest character for _Storm King's Thunder_.  She speaks in a gravelly voice and is darker than the previous characters you wrote for me.

Name: Suspiria
Setting: Forgotten Realms
Class: Shadow Sorcerer 6
Race: Variant Human
Gender: Female
Background: Criminal
Alignment: Neutral
Feats:  Ritual Caster (wizard)
Metamagics:  Careful Spell, Twinned Spell.
Skills:  Arcana, Deception, Perception, Persuasion, Stealth.
Languages:  Common, Giant.
Str 8, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 18.

*Sorcerer Spells*
Cantrips:  _firebolt, mage hand, minor illusion, prestidigitation, shocking grasp_.
1st:  _shield, grease_.
2nd:  _suggestion, misty step_.
3rd:  _hypnotic pattern, haste, counterspell_.

Ritual spells (wizard):  _alarm, detect magic, find familiar, Leomund's Tiny Hut, unseen servant, water breathing_.

Magic items:  bracers of defense.

Her familiar is a black-feathered owl named Nightwing.  She named her hound of ill omen Cujo (lol).

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis,
> It is Ogre Mage again.  I hope your wife is on the mend.  This is my latest character for _Storm King's Thunder_.  She speaks in a gravelly voice and is darker than the previous characters you wrote for me.
> Name: Suspiria
> Setting: Forgotten Realms
> Class: Shadow Sorcerer 6
> Race: Variant Human
> Gender: Female
> Background: Criminal
> Alignment: Neutral
> ...


Whoo hoo! Always glad to see "repeat customers" :) Tells me they at least seem to enjoy what I manage to produce!
Even though of late, it's been much longer due to the wife's health condition. We have some strides to make, some news awaiting to find out more. Thank you for asking! <3
The character has been added to the list!

And in the meantime, another request knocked out...




> Anyway, here's a background you might have fun with:
> One of my current PCs is a Folk Hero *Kobold* _Ancestral Barbarian_.
> But, what isn't known is his Wife! Except that she is still a Kobold.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> There's a good chance he's a Pa!!
> 
> What was meant is that literally nothing was really known about the female Kobold: Her Name, Background or Backstory. If she already had Class/Subclass-Levels, or acquired them later;
> ...


I have the Council of Dragons book, but never ran it back in the day.
So I am not sure who would serve Endigax, so I just made it Ogres and humans. Feel free to adjust of course.
I named the female Kobold, because repeatedly calling her "female Kobold" in the story was bugging me.
As always, feel free to adjust. :)
Hope you enjoy and would love feedback in the thread, as it keeps the thread bumped and alive. :)
-------------------------------

Dhamkeakrux  often called Dam by those that knew him  never cared much for stealth. The Rage of Fury of his Ancestors burned in blood and yearned to be wild and free in the midst of combat. But his companion  another Kobold named Obokld who was quite skilled at both stealth and lightening someones coin purse  had warned him that hed spotted dragons in the area and that there was a good chance, somewhere in this city  a dragon was sleeping.

They moved quietly through the town, which had been overrun by both Ogres and humans alike, who were loyal to whatever dragon now reigned supreme here  but, by the appearances of their tattered tabards it would seem that a green dragon had taken up residence here. When a patrol of ogres was nearing them, both were forced to quickly break down a door and take cover in the building  however, the building was not abandoned. Itd been a barracks to keep slaves. The slaver, a human rose to his feet, puzzled at seeing two kobolds. The green dragon, Endigax Treebreaker, had certainly employed Kobolds as a part of their militia but these two seemed distinctly out of place.

What order are you with, the slaver asked, as his hand went to the whip to his side.

Obokld was about to try and lie his way through the situation, but before he could, his good friend Dhamkeakrux flew into a rage. Spirits swirled around Dhamkeakrux, as the Kobold flew into a frenzy and attacked the slaver.

The human stumbled backwards, surprised by the rush of the attack and the unusual sight of spiritual images charging with the kobold at him. He tried to attack the Dhamkeakrux  or the spirits  anything to keep them at bay, but Dhamkeakrux was already leaping through the air, battle axe in hand, and cleaved it deep into the chest of the slaver.

As the body collapsed to the ground, gurgling in his own blood, Dhamkeakrux saw the one slave that the human had been abusing in here  a female kobold.

She rushed to Dhamkeakrux and embraced him tightly. Thank you, she whimpered, thank you for saving me from him.

Dhamkeakrux was taken aback, unsure of how to react. Hed just felt the rage coursing in his veins, but her warm touch and embrace seemed to cool him down immediately, and fill him with a different kind of fire. What happened? he asked. How did you come to be here?

There is a green dragon here named Endigax Treebreaker who found my village and demanded our servitude to their cause. The elders disagreed  and Endigax Treebreaker demanded her followers to capture and enslave us. Most of her soldiers didnt even try to capture us  they got lost in their bloodlust and killed most of my village. This, she looked down at the dead human slaver, beast, captured me and has kept me for himself.

Dhamkeakrux broke the shackles around her ankles that kept her bound to the wall. A green dragon  here; that confirms what my friend, Obokld here, Obokld waved his hand to the female kobold, had heard. We were looking for evidence of that. Dragon activity has been on the rise and we need to know why. But for now, lets get you out of here.

Together, the three of them had escaped, but it was only a few short days later, that the slavers deceased body had been found by one of Endigaxs patrol. Endigax demanded that the murderer of her slaver be found and brought before them.

A human witch was brought in  she used her ancient magic on the shackles  she could see the female Kobold and the slaver an what he did with her she shuddered then saw through the female Kobolds eyes another two kobolds one jumped on the slaver and cleaved into his chest then broke the female of her shackles The witch stood up, and nodded. I have a vision of him. It will take some time but I should be able to track him down.

In the meantime, the weeks that followed, the female Kobold named Oellafin, confused her love to Dhamkeakrux and the two were officially wed by Dhamkeakruxs tribe elder. Though Dhamkeakrux continued to scout for more information on dragon activity, coming home to Oellafin was something hed always looked forward to.

That happiness came to a startling end when the alarms in the village rang and Dhamkeakrux ran outside and saw a large figure flying in the distance coming for them. Endigax, no doubt, Dhamkeakrux told himself and quickly rushed inside and told Oellafin to go with Obokld, and that he would help hide her.

The large figure had indeed been Endigax, and Dhamkeakrux was ready to fight the army that so faithfully followed the green dragon. Flying into a rage, he and several other warriors from the village remained behind to buy time for the others to escape. Dhamkeakrux had put up a grand fight, but was eventually struck from behind by a mace and fell forward into the blood soaked mud. The fighting continued all around him before he lapsed into unconsciousness.

Dhamkeakrux was surprised to awaken in the crusty mud, and as he slowly pulled himself up, he could see the sun rising in the distance. Most of the blood soaked mud had hardened, telling him that he may have been unconscious for several days. Bodies of both his fellow warriors, and the warriors of Endigaxs army lay all around him. He tried to stand  his arms shook  he was still dizzy and weak. He eventually managed to stand and knew this was far from over. Hed need to find others to help fight not only Endigax  but the other dragons hed heard rumors about.






> Tawmis here is my new character if you have time 
> Phaemus Songbinder 
> Dragonborn Male gold 
> Bard Valor strength Charisma based 
> Instrument/fire breathing/singing skills 
> Acrobatics athletics persuasion performance deception


I enjoyed writing this one. A bit therapeutic for me, emotionally too.
The Knight mentioned is a reference to two Dragonlance Knights - Huma and Sturm. (The name Huma reversed, and Sturm's last name with acronyms). Even the death is a reference similar to Sturm's.
The initial opening song is a reference to Blind Guardian's "The Bard's Song - In the Forest" which I simply kept on repeat as I wrote this for inspiration and mood setting.
The other bard who appears, has appeared in other people's origins I've written. Sort of suggesting a "Tawmis-Verse" of connected characters. :)
Hope you enjoy and would love feedback in this thread, as it keeps it bumped and alive!
-------------------------------------



The scales of Phaemus Songbinder glittered as the flames in the fireplace seemed to dance to his song, and the patrons of the Lions Pride all listened intently. Hear my song, about the dawn of the night, For tomorrow will take us away, Far from home, And no one will ever know our names, Only this song, To tell the tales of brave men, Who lived far from here! The setting sun, the fallen son, the dawn of the night, the dawn of the knight, for tomorrow will take us away, far from home, and no one will ever know our names! Tomorrow will take us away!

Phaemus strummed his talons across the lap harp for the final chord. For a brief moment there was silence, before the entire tavern erupted into cheer. Patrons approached him and placed coin in his pouch that he had open at his feet.

A young child approached him and tugged on his sleeve. I want to be like you when I grow up, the human girl smile. She was no older than five years old, by human standards. Will my skin glow and flicker like yours?

No, Phaemus smiled. But your eyes will. They are as blue as the seas of Avashore, and your hair is as golden as the rising sun. You will not need this, he pulled up the sleeve that shed tugged on, revealing his golden scales. You will shine on your own, just the way you are. He ran his hand across her hair on the top of her head, purposely messing it up.

Quite the tale, that last song, a human standing behind the girl, had said, as the girl ran away singing.

Phaemus looked up and saw a strong looking male human, arms folded across his chest, the neck of a lute peering from behind him, like a sword strapped to his back. I apologize if this is normally your tavern for playing, Phaemus stood.

The human smiled. Nonsense. I was traveling through the town and stopped for food and drink and heard that this was a good place for that. He extended his hand, My name is Tyrell Stormshadow. I wanted to ask you about that last song. It seemed very personal. I could tell that it meant something to you.

Phaemus was quiet for a moment, before he looked at the human. It was very personal. The Knight in the song was a good friend of mine named Amuh Lightsteel.

I would like to hear the tale of your friend, Tyrell said as he sat down.

Phaemus took a deep breath. It had happened years ago, but in his mind, it felt as if it had just happened. His song was how he honored Amuh.

Amuh and I were best friends, Phaemus began. Inseparable, he smiled at a distant memory. He did not care that I was different. As children he saw me inside, rather than outside. Many times, he stood up for me and fought for me when others might say something about me. He was always the one that was ready to fight  me, I was never much of a fighter. I wanted to sing, write, and tell stories. He was the strength and I was the heart. His spunk got him noticed, and he was recruited into the Knighthood when he was sixteen. We remained close, but the Knights were often sending him on missions as a squire. He quickly proved himself quite capable with a sword and once saved the Knight hed been a squire for from goblins who had ambushed them.

Phaemus paused. We saw less and less of each other, but when we did get the chance to see one another, it was as if no time had passed. We both became the children we were growing up, laughing and poking fun at each other.

One day, there was news of a green dragon having attacked a village, and Amuh was called to go help the villagers. I begged Amuh not to go, because I had a very bad feeling about this. But Amuh he was so headstrong and he even said, if he died fighting a green dragon, saving people, then there was no more honorable way to perish. Phaemus shook his head. My songs had gotten into his head, apparently and he thought a heroic death would be the best way to go.

Several weeks later, the squadron that Amuh had been a part of, finally returned. One hundred men left, six returned. News of the death and destruction quickly spread. I found out from one of the survivors the exact location of the village and quickly purchased a horse and rode there. I never stopped riding. I traded my horse in each town for another, just so I could keep riding. When I got to Azzatan, the village that had been attacked I could not believe what Id seen. Buildings still burning. The smell of death lingered like a heavy fog. As I made my way through the village, I was stepping over countless dead  - villagers and knights alike but then I found him. Amuh was standing at the top of a ballista that had been brought to slay the dragon  and the spear fired from the ballista had been run through Amuh instead. Hed died here, a hero, trying to save people but the Knights who returned they couldnt even bring back all of their dead. He died, nameless, on a ballista. He was just another name, when the other battalions came to recover the bodies, and bury the dead. The Knight Commander just read down the list of names. And that was it. He was just one of the many who died. So now, I travel around and sing about him, as my way of honoring him.

Tyrell smiled. He never died, the older human smiled. He placed his hand on Phaemus chest, just above his heart. You have kept him alive.

----------


## Great Dragon

Tawmis - another awesome backstory!
And only small adjustments to fit into my custom built version of the Council of Wyrms.
I'm not sure what all to put in here to explain the differences.

The easy part is that Full Dragons can be PCs.  in addition to the Categories of Metallics and the Chromatics I've added the Gems. And I'm working on adding the Ferris.

The main difference is that I'm still using the 3x D&D Effective Character Level idea.
+2 to any two Abilities. Natures instead of Backgrounds.
Dragons use 1d10 HD and each HD is treated as being equal to a Class Level.
The easiest way to make a PC for my game is to build them on D&D Beyond as a Dragonborn, taking Fighter for each Dragon HD you want them to have. Ignore all the Class and Subclass features. Dragon's get other features instead. *WIP*.

Dragon PCs start a Wyrmlings with 1 HD, become Young at 5 HD, Adult at 11 HD, 
Ancient at 21 HD, and Wyrms (the 5th Age category) at 30 HD.

Dragons are the Royalty of the World, and there is a _very_ delicate balance between the Categories and Breeds. A few players in my Wyrms Discord Server have stepped up by becoming Dragons (two new players made Dragon PCs upon entry to the Server). In this way, more of the Economic and Political aspects of the World will be shown.

Kobolds and Dragonborn are Nobility. Dragonborn now include Gems as choices for PCs.
While most Tribes of "Favored" are content with their lot in life, trouble is brewing.

A lot of the other Races are available, but not quite all, yet.
These are the least respected among most (NPC) Dragons.
And there's a Rebellion Storm brewing on a slow burning fuse that if not dealt with by the PCs, will set the World on Fire!!

I am adding new things as I figure them out - and I playtest them when possible.

I can answer questions easier here:
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...1#post24707961

----------


## Ominae55

Hello Tawmis,

I am extremely new to dnd and have have a small group of friends who use to play and know the rules. They wanted to get a small group going and needed another player. So they asked me to join. I am actually already having fun just with the character background and reading the PHB and other books I purchased. But I want to make sure it all fits correctly. 

Name: Grim 
Race: Variant Human (Male)
Class: Barbarian, will go path of zealot
Alignment: Neutral Chaotic
Background: Haunted One
Campaign: campaign is set to be relaxed, semi comedy vibe over experience since it would be easier for me to pick up and learn. It will center around a town much like a mmorgp where we get quests and such from our guilds. 

Concept: my character  is somewhat like Ash Williams from evil dead (Polearm master anyone?) that is mixed with a little Gutz from Berserk (manga or anime if you know of it) and a splash of Benders attitude  (futurama). So likes booze women and makes lames jokes, all to hide his haunted past. 

History is maybe along the lines of being found as a grim looking child abandoned or in a burned out village by sellswords and is raised by them in the company. He becomes a decent fighter with a glaive. Later in life he is either possessed, cursed, or makes a deal with a demon and gains power but loses something more important. This leading to his wandering of boozing and finding the town in the campaign since it promises coin he needs to pursue his addictions. 

I like your other write ups with haunted pasts and tried to imagine one for myself but I am way in over my head when it comes to demons and what they can do. I liked the pit demon concept you had in another write up and hoped you could fit something like that into it but make it a demon queen? Ash likes his women. 

Think this is possible to do while keeping it slightly comedic? 

Btw I do have PayPal and will definitely donate if this seems like a write up you can help me with.  

Cheers

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello Tawmis,
> I am extremely new to dnd and have have a small group of friends who use to play and know the rules. They wanted to get a small group going and needed another player. So they asked me to join. I am actually already having fun just with the character background and reading the PHB and other books I purchased. But I want to make sure it all fits correctly. 
> Name: Grim 
> Race: Variant Human (Male)
> Class: Barbarian, will go path of zealota
> Alignment: Neutral Chaotic
> Background: Haunted One
> Campaign: campaign is set to be relaxed, semi comedy vibe over experience since it would be easier for me to pick up and learn. It will center around a town much like a mmorgp where we get quests and such from our guilds. 
> Concept: my character  is somewhat like Ash Williams from evil dead (Polearm master anyone?) that is mixed with a little Gutz from Berserk (manga or anime if you know of it) and a splash of Benders attitude  (futurama). So likes booze women and makes lames jokes, all to hide his haunted past. 
> ...


For some reason  perhaps because you closed with Cheers  it made me imagine the sellswords in the beginning having a British accent  which as I wrote it, added more humor to it in my head.
Also, for paypal  its never mandatory by any means. Its always appreciated, but never, ever mandatory!
Since you're new to D&D - and a first time requestor (I believe the others I have pending, I've written for before!) - so I skipped you to the front of the line!
Let me know if this is what you're looking for!
Enjoy!
=========================

The smoke drifted into the grey skies, as the sounds of thunder crackled somewhere in the distance. Rekker, who was a half orc warrior was staring at the infant, who somehow managed to be the sole survivor of an attack on his village. The infant sat, wailing loudly, next to the water well, his mother and father, presumably, next to him, their bodies full of arrows.

Well, we cant just leave him here, Rekker groaned, pointing at the infant.

Tollaris, his human companion, and fellow sell sword looked over at his half-orc friend. Well, we certainly cant take him with us.

Youre okay with just leavin the lad here to die? Rekker asked, scowling at his companion.

Tollaris spun on his heel and tried to get face to face with the towering half-orc.

You do realize were sell swords, right? Tollaris growled.

Of course, Rekker growled.

And you realize what we do right, Tollaris continued.

Of course, Rekker rolled his eyes.

We kill people. For a living. Its what we do. How, Tollaris gestured to the still crying infant, can you possibly have a conscious about a human whelp crying in the middle of a burned out town that got raided  by the looks of it, I might add  by your people  orcs!

Listen, Rekkar tapped Tollaris on the chest, forcing Tollaris to take a step back. Im a half-orc. Ive got all kinds of abandonment issues in my noggin. So pardon me if I see an innocent child  an infant  which, Rekkar snarled, you may or may not know, we have never killed. He looked at the child again then Tollaris, And if we just leave the little bugger here, hes as good as dead and wed be just as responsible as the orcs that burned his village down.

Tollaris threw his arms in the air. Clearly, theres no changing that small mind of yours. Fine. You take the kid. You do. I wont touch the blasted crying siren. You feed it. You change it. You do whatever it takes to take care of it and leave me out of it.

Tollaris and Rekkar traveled together; and upon reaching the first town, Rekkar used funds hed made tracking down a small band of pestering goblins to purchase some clothes and food for the infant. Tollaris spent his on drinks and simply shook his head at his friend, as the large half-orc tried to burp the child over his shoulder. You are destroying our reputation, you know that right?

Rekkar looked to his friend, I dont plan on keeping the infant. When we reach The Silver Sage, I will see about getting rid of the child there.

Good, Tollaris took a deep drink. Because when were out in the wild, that kids crying is drawing everything out there right to us. Might as well light a signal fire.

The duo finally reached the neighboring town, where they often operated from and ventured to the Silver Sage, a house of ill repute. The women clamored all over Rekkar to see the child, much to Tollaris surprise. Even the offer of glittering gold did not take the womens eyes off of the young child in the half-orcs arms.

Ellarisa Flameforge, a dwarven prostitute looked up to Rekkar. What have ye named the lad?

Named him? Rekkars eyes widened and he looked at Tollaris.

Tollaris shook his head and simply said, Leave me out of it.

Weve named him Grim, Rekkar finally said. We found him under grim circumstances. So his name is Grim. I have a favor to ask of you ladies, he began.

Of course we will help you take care of him! they all cheered.

For the next several years, Rekkar and Tollaris continued their professions as sellswords and as always, returned to the Silver Sage. Rekkar watched the infant grow to a young boy, where he shared some of his favorite jokes. Whats a beholders favorite food? He paused, Eyes Cream! Grim laughed, and only had a vague idea what a beholder was. What happened to the warrior who met an Illithid? It blew his mind! They laughed and laughed. Know what a rogues favorite metal is? Steel!

Every few weeks, the duo returned and shared more memories with Grim, and more jokes. Even Tollaris was beginning to become fond of the child when Grim ran up and hugged him. He pushed Grim away, but he couldnt hide his smile.

One day, when Grim was seventeen, the duo stopped showing up. The headmistress of the Silver Sage, a woman named Janna, approached him and told him that they may have met their match and that he had better get used to the idea that they might not be coming back. Grim took notice that Janna never aged  despite the seventeen years hed grown, Janna still looked as if she were twenty-five, and according to the other mistresses, shed been running the Silver Sage for as long as they could remember.

Janna soon took an interest in Grim. He had been working around the Silver Sage, to earn his room and board, and had been doing quite a bit of manual labor (much to the enjoyment of the fellow maidens of the Silver Sage). One night, she called Grim to her room  where she seduced him. After a night of love making (his first time, despite the many attempts of the maidens), Janna asked, If you could have anything in this world  what would it be?

Grim lying there, with Janna cuddled in his arms, answered, without much thought, Knowing what happened to Rekkar and Tollaris.

Funny, she said seductively, I would have thought you may say peace for all, an end to wars

None of that matters to me, Grim shrugged, since I am not directly impacted by it.

What if I could give you what you wanted, for one small price, Janna cooed. 

Id do it, he shrugged. Whats the price?

What if I said, your soul, Janna smiled, almost laughing.

My soul? Sure! What use have I for it? Grim laughed.

Janna reached out and touched Grims forehead, and there he saw Rekkar and Tollaris fighting a band of orcs  and a powerful Shaman was there  he cast a spell that rendered them unconscious, and the duo were dragged away.

He sat up. Theyve been captured by orcs! Wait. He looked at Janna who slid out of the bed, her bare body glistening in the moonlight, and for a brief moment, in the reflection of the mirror he thought he saw large bat-like wings, before she slid on her robe. How did you do that? How did you show me what happened to them?

Janna turned. Youd better go. Theyve been slaves to the Red Eye Orcs for several weeks, she said, ignoring his question. Most dont last more than a year. I cant tell you where theyre being held exactly, but perhaps if you find others to help you

Grim forgot his question, threw on his clothes and left the Silver Sage, much to the dismay of the other women. Janna watched from the window, as he rode away  and in her hand, a small glowing sphere that represented his soul.

----------


## Ominae55

Thanks for the help!
It is quite close to the background I had envisioned and toyed with on paper ... just much better!

Just a few questions regarding Janna as I dont know what pit demons can or cannot do in the world of dnd:

Since she owns his soul or part of it, does this allow her to speak to him in his mind or through visions? Literally haunting him or passively turning him more toward her chaotic side?

Does this also mean she has granted him special abilities, such as exotic languages she knows, Magic, or physical strength?

Can she now bend him to her will and make him do things he may not want to do?

Sorry for all the questions but just dont want to look like a super noob when it comes time to play.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thanks for the help!
> It is quite close to the background I had envisioned and toyed with on paper ... just much better!
> Just a few questions regarding Janna as I dont know what pit demons can or cannot do in the world of dnd:
> Since she owns his soul or part of it, does this allow her to speak to him in his mind or through visions? Literally haunting him or passively turning him more toward her chaotic side?
> Does this also mean she has granted him special abilities, such as exotic languages she knows, Magic, or physical strength?
> Can she now bend him to her will and make him do things he may not want to do?
> Sorry for all the questions but just dont want to look like a super noob when it comes time to play.


Argh! Sorry, I forgot to mention in my notes. Rather than a Pit Demon - since you mentioned Grim being all about women - I figured being raised in a "establishment of ill repute" (ie, a brothel) - would have made him see women in such a way. And that Janna isn't a pit demon - but rather a succubus ( https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Succubus )

As for Janna - I always love leaving doors open for Dungeon Masters to run with.

Does your DM want Janna to be able to telepathically communicate with Grim? Up to the DM!
Same with exotic languages, and such.

It's entirely up to your DM what they want to do with Janna, if anything. Or with the other two who raised Grim (Tollaris and Rekker). Your DM may take all of it - or none of it - and run with it or ignore it.

I always try to make it so that there's something for the DM to toy with. Is one of your missions you go on going to have you trying to save the two who raised you?
Will Janna call on you to do missions for her?

Is she holding that piece of your soul for a reason?

Is there a reason she's on the Prime Material Plane? Is she running from her former master?

Perhaps collecting souls, with the promise, if he master comes for her; she will call on those whose souls she's collected - and make the promise to return their souls, if they help defeat her former master?

All of these ideas and more are entirely up to your DM.

If you enjoy the background - present it to your DM - mention your questions or ideas that might be sparked from it - and see what you guys can work out. :)

----------


## Ominae55

That all makes perfect sense. Thanks again!

----------


## Tawmis

> Tawmis - another awesome backstory!
> And only small adjustments to fit into my custom built version of the Council of Wyrms.


I knew yours was for your custom content world, so I tried to leave areas, as vague as possible to work it in, hopefully without too much trouble.




> That all makes perfect sense. Thanks again!


Always a pleasure!




> Here's my current character idea; I look forward to seeing what you come up with to fill in the gaps. Sorry if it's a lot - feel free to focus in on whichever part you think would be the most fun to write about! 
> Name: Isoba of Neverwinter
> Gender: Male
> Class: Celestial Warlock
> Age: 82
> Alignment: LG
> Race: Scourge Aasimar (reflavored)
> Background: Guild Artisan (Cobbler)
> Isoba grew up in a poorer part of Neverwinter, with his mother, a half-orc cobbler, and his father, a Turami human bard. His brother would go on adventures with his father, and eventually grew up to join the city guard. Isoba's mother helped him get an apprenticeship, where he learned to cobble, taking over his mother's workshop. When not working on his trade, he would go on walks and appreciate nature and the city, and was well liked by children, animals, and his customers. On one of these walks, he ended up in the wrong place at the wrong time, and was mistaken (accidentally?) for a notorious murderer. Mount Hotenow erupted while he was awaiting his sentencing, and with the prison in Neverwinter no longer able to hold him, he was sentenced to penal labor, and worked the next fifty years in a private dungeon under a Waterdeep noble's manor. These years he waited out patiently, accepting his apparent fate of dying in prison, but also using his craft to help others, sending meager wages away to pay guild fees and support his home city's reconstruction. I imagine he also would have made and lost several friends, maybe fallen in love or had a child, during his lengthy imprisonment. Near the end of his sentence, he was getting old, and had fallen ill, until a sudden emergency (probably someone's sudden injury or illness) prompted him to call for supernatural aid. His prayer was answered by an entity he came to know as Xag-Ya, an alien being from the positive energy plane, who infused his body with the healing magic of that plane (this gift of light is also represented by his racial abilities). This also doubled his lifespan, allowing him to finish his sentence, and venture forth into the world, where he seeks to find his younger brother, use his gift to help the world, and act as an interplanar tour guide for Xag-Ya (their demand in exchange for the granted power, as Xag-Ya has great interest in life in the material plane), who accompanies him in the form of a white spider sitting on his shoulder (Chain Pact). 
> Also, he sometimes wears a wooden spider mask, painted white, to set himself apart from others, and thereby avoid being punished again for the crimes of others based on his appearance.


You provided a lot of great detail that made this all too easy and enjoyable to write. Even managed to put in some social messages. :)
Please reply to the thread and let me know what you think - helps keep the thread bumped and alive!
Enjoy!
==============

Growing up in the streets of poverty in a large city like Neverwinter, its easily to become lost and forgotten by the people who quickly walk by you, averting their gaze to stare at walls splattered with offensive graffiti rather than see a poor, stricken, down on their luck, filth covered humanoid. Even those loyal to the best Churches quickly scuttle by as if our filth was a symbol of disease. Perhaps if they knew, when we reached out  we were not reaching out for coin, but rather, help.

This is the life Id led for most of my life. My father was a Turami human, whose dark skin, and muscular composure had captured the eyes of a female orc when hed been captured while drunkenly wandering through a forest. My fathers name is Delias, and he is a good man, even if he drinks too much. Much of the coin he earns from his songs, his poetry and stories is in turn, invested back into the local tavern hosting his performances.

My mother, when she saw him captured, and dragged back to the cavern that the orcs had been using as a temporary home  he was being beaten for their amusement, and he was too drunk to defend himself. So she stepped in, claiming that the orcs had been acting dishonorably for beating on my father when he was clearly too inebriated to defend himself. One of the orcs got up and got in her face  she clenched her first and punched him so hard he was knocked off of his feet. The other orcs now turned their attention to the orc whod been knocked down by a female. But my mother was never a frail woman  even for an orc. Shed been the one that helped shape the caves and make them comfortable with her hands and mallet. 

For reasons she says she cant even explain to this very day  one the second night, when my father was tied up to a post, my mother watched until the guard fell asleep and quietly moved to my father and untied him. Thats all she had to do  untie him. And she did. But then she left with him to help protect him, turning her back on her own people. She knew she would be shamed by the members of her tribe and that she could never go back  so together, they came to Neverwinter with nothing to their name and tried to make a life together. They grew to tolerate  even perhaps love  one another, and eventually I was born. My mother had begun to earn a reputation for her cobblestone work, though a rich human noble named Elkare is the one who paid her meager coins and then took it and sold the fine craftsmanship for much higher, claiming hed made it with his own (unblistered) hands, because the people of Neverwinter would rather buy from a rich noble than believe that such craftsmanship could come from a peasant orc.

Id taken up apprenticeship with my mother, just after my younger brother was born, so that I could help maintain our income. Perhaps because Id spent so much time cobbling stone, but I began to take notice that my father tended to favor my younger brother, even as the years went on. Soon all my father spoke of was, Kallian this, Kallian that! It bothered me at first, but I learned to accept that my younger brother was the baby of the family and bore a closer resemblance to my father than I did. He had his skin color while mine was lighter. Perhaps my father was suspicious that I was not his son?

One night, I had been strolling through the poverty streets of Neverwinter when I heard a gurgling cry, and suddenly a human came out of the shadows and shoved a dagger into my hand, before running away into the shadows. Another man came out of the shadows that the first man had just left, stumbling, holding his throat  and under the pale moon, I saw crimson running between his fingers as he collapsed at my feet. I immediately recognized him as Elkare, the human my mother dealt with. He was on his way to our home. In fear, I dropped the dagger, just as local authorities turned the corner and saw me leaning over him, bloody dagger on the floor.

My trial was a sham. Members of Elkare claimed there were with him and saw me, and barely escaped with their lives (though they had no cuts or bruises or even torn clothes). They couldnt even answer where Elkare had been murdered and claimed the poverty streets all look the same  full of beggars, bards, and wooden homes. How could we tell where we were?

Six weeks into my sentence, the explosion of Mount Hotenow changed the face of the city of Neverwinter forever. Myself, and the prisoners who had survived were put on wagons to be placed in other prisons or to work off the rest of our time as servants (though some might call it slavery) to various nobles. 

I was assigned to work for Retney Ravenhill, a noble in Waterdeep. Two days of being there, he personally paid me a visit to ask what I had done. I explained the truth of what happened, and he told me that someone  or several people  were willing to pay him an exuberant amount of money to arrange an accident to happen to me. I immediately knew this had to be the family of Elkare. Lord Ravenhill said he would decline the generous offer if I promised to work hard. I promised him thats all I knew how to do  and I was being truthful.

Several months later, several servants were suddenly in a panic. Lord Ravenhill had been poisoned! I rushed up to Lord Ravenhills dining room where he was frothing at the mouth, his body shaking violently. I knew this had to be the work of the Elkare family  they had poisoned him since he declined their bribe to arrange an accident for me. I placed my hands on his chest and prayed to the gods to undo this vile poison.

To my surprise, my entire body glowed white  and I felt the poison leave his skin and enter mine, and when all the poison had been extracted and the light faded, I fell over vomiting violently. When Lord Ravenhill recovered and heard what Id done  the poison had taken away the mobility of his left leg, so he now walked with a cane  but he came down and cut my chains free. You are free to go. Thank you for saving my life.

It wasnt just me, it was also Xag-Ya, I said.

Who is Xag-Ya? I dont recall any of my servants with such a name? Ravenhill inquired.

No, it is I who is a servant of Xag-Ya, I replied. I heard her voice in my head as I pulled the poison from your body. She filled me with peace and tranquility even as my body grew sick from pulling the poison from you and into me. I pointed to the white spider on my shoulder. She came to me.

Then my thanks goes to the one you call Xag-Ya as well, Ravenhill smiled. I wish you both the best in life. Know you will always have an ally in me and a place to call home.

Lord Ravenhill provided me with equipment as I set out into the world. Perhaps I could find my younger brother and see where he is and how he has been?





> Slightly different challenge If you are interested...Im currently playing a warforged monk and I have a gap in his history.
> 1.Basically he gets deposited on this world practically brand new (as far as fully awakened). His only task...observe. there is other history prior to this but I have it covered.
> 2. Becomes a runner/messenger
> 3.goes on to join party for reasons.
> 
> Its really that history of 2 I'm after. How does a creature (not exactly charismatic) not seen in this world integrate themselves, at least to a useful extent? (he is fully aware, senses, while resting....could be the angle???) Translate that into a "career" and learn some monk skills.
> 
> The monk skills are perhaps an act of copying someone he sees in a town he frequents, he isn't going to be comfortable staying put for long. Or perhaps he joins a caravan and trains along the journey.


A lot of this is back and forth between two NPCs I introduce. Being unsure of what your "Step 1" other background mission/origin was - I leave that open at the very end of this.
I enjoyed writing this - and imagined how the two NPCs I introduced were interacting with your character - and it made me chuckle a few times.
I hope you enjoy it and would love feedback in this thread - as the thread has sank deep in the forum pages, so a reply would give it life again!
So please let me know your thoughts!
Enjoy!
======================================

I have spent my entire life in an endless battle. I have fought for a cause. I have seen triumph. I have seen failure. I have seen men live. I have seen men die. The faces over the years have changed, but the results are always the same. Blood spilled by the dying  they all sound the same. The look of fear and anguish painted on their faces as they see the shadow of Death.

I step through a portal  the world shimmers and blurs behind me. Reality spins wildly and finally I come to a halt landing in a marshland. The crickets cease their chirping unsure of my presence  this new stranger that now stands among them  like no other theyve ever seen before. After a moment, the crickets resume their song, and I sit and listen.

I want to change. I want to find peace. I want to find balance. Though the swamp bares the same stench of a battlefield littered with dead, the sound of the crickets is calming, soothing, and rhythmic. I close my eyes and welcome the peace. I feel the sun rise and fall; the heat of the day and the chill of the night. Time passes. How much? I can not say. Time has never mattered much to me the way it does humans and other humanoids.

I am awakened by the sound of voices  which is unusual in this swamp. Its the first time Ive heard another voice in countless cycles of the sun. I open my eyes and see a human and half-elf cautiously approaching me. The human is male while the half-elf is female.

What is that? I hear the female inquire.

A statue of some kind, the male replies. Its been here for awhile based on the amount of galias moss growing all over it.

Has it been that long? I look at my arms, my body, and see it  even as this green moss covers parts of my head and obscures my view. Indeed, I have been here for a very long time.

Do you think its dangerous? the female asks.

I dont even think its alive, the male retorted as he poked me gently with a stick.

I rose to my feet, sending them both toppling backwards in surprise. I am quite alive, I say, matter-of-factly. I did not realize Id spent so long here in the swamps. The music of the swamp was a  soothing change from what I am used to.

What are you? the male asked as he pulled himself to his feet, pulling off the moss from his body.

I am a stranger, I said, unsure of how to properly answer the question. Who are you?

My name is Thoh, he said, his hands on his chest. This here besides me is, he looked at her, my girlfriend. Her name is Yivan.

First, the female sighed, her hands firmly placed on her hips, I am not your girlfriend. Youve never officially ever asked me to be.

Thoh turned at her with a pleading face, Is now really the time to discuss this?

Is now really the time to announce that I am your girlfriend to this talking statue, she gestured towards me in frustration.

Thoh heaved a deep sigh and turned back towards me. I apologize. Yivan and I often sneak away from the Monastery from time to time to see the world.

Yivan nodded, I dont know why I let this numbskull talk me into it. Last week we ran into goblins which we barely got away from.

Well, all that talk of inner peace, Thoh shook his head. The world out here is not like that.

Tell me of this Monastery and this inner peace, I suddenly cut off Thohs rambling.

Well, its where we study. The Order of The Rising Light, Thoh explained. Its the order of Monks. The Monastery is only a few hours away. We could take you there.

Thoh! Yivans voice was sharp. What has gotten into you? How are you going to explain a waddling, eight foot  thing, she looked over at me and whispered, No offense.

None taken, I replied.

I believe the Masters would be interested in Thoh turned and looked at me.

An awkward moment of silence hung in the air.

Warforged, I replied.

Your name is Warforged? Thohs eyes opened wide with concern.

No, I replied, thats what I am.

What is your name? Thoh asked, thinking that would be better than introducing the towering thing as Warforged.

Name? Ive never had one, I shrugged. I was never made to be taken care of.

We will call you Swamp Forged, Thoh said, with a smile, since we found you in the swamp.

Thats a horrible name, Yivan sighed. How about Tarn.

Tarn? Thoh sighed. You mean from the ancient texts?

Yes, Yivan replied. Tarn was a giant man who sought to change his war like ways.

I like that, I replied.

Fine, Thoh threw up his arms. Tarn it is. Dont go always siding with her Tarn. Shes already difficult enough to live with.

As expected, my appearance at the Monastery was greeted with surprise. And just as Yivan suspected, both she and Thoh were being scolded for venturing into the swamps  because of the danger those swamps represented.

If I may, I injected. They saved me. I would have been lost to the swamps forever. They have told me of your ways of finding peace. Tranquility. These are the things I desperate seek. To find balance.

Master Megumi heaved a deep sigh. It would go against our ways to turn you from us. We offer our home to you. If you wish to learn our ways we shall teach you.

Days turned to weeks and weeks into months, and months into years, as I slowly embraced this new way of living  observing. Always observing. Somewhere in the recesses of my mind, my mission awaited  the sign for me to become who I was truly meant to be. The true reason I was sent here.

----------


## xanxosttheslaad

Thanks Tawmis! This is fantastic, and works well with what I already had in mind. I've been playing as Isoba in my family game, and I hope the opportunity comes up soon where I can incorporate these details! :)
I also want you to know that I greatly appreciate what you do here; I make a lot of character ideas, and never play enough to put the vast majority of them to use. It's reassuring for someone else to help breath life into one of my creations and tell his story. 
I wish all the best to you and your family!

----------


## dnd2016

Theother.... Human polearm master fighter, thx

----------


## Tawmis

> Theother.... Human polearm master fighter, thx


Consider it added. You're leaving me a very open playing field. Any traits, personalities you want to see? Or just let me run wild? :)




> Hey! It's me again, I have one for you:
> 
> this is a LN Golaith Pugilist (look it up if you don't know) who follows the Dog & Hound school, he has a companion Dire Wolf (This is a high-tier game). He is around 70, nearing the end of his life as an adventurer, and currently lives in a retirement home (but occasionally sneaks off to help his former party's children). I only know a few things about him:
> He at one time dodged a draft by joining a monestary
> Learned Brawling from his best Friend, who died adveturing
> and got his name (Bearkiller) by wrestling a Bear to save his companion, Greytooth
> 
> Thank you!


This was enjoyable to write - I wrote his younger years, and perhaps the Dire Wolf has some magic to it...
You will see what I mean at the end, to explain a longer life.
I wasn't sure if you ever had the Goliath leave his area - and where he's retired...
But I figure, I wrote his younger years - maybe after this, he began to explore the world, realizing there's more out there to see (which is where I was headed with the personality).
Apologies it's taken so long - my wife's health has been an issue consuming all of my time, effort, and energy.
For reference of the map location - https://www.aidedd.org/atlas/index.php?map=R&l=1
As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts.
A reply helps keep the thread bumped, and so when I add new backgrounds, it can keep it alive.
As always, enjoy!
====================

Here in the frozen reaches of The Frostmourn  north of Raven Rock, yet south of Reghed Glacier, my people have lived for countless centuries. We have made Frostmourn our home, because it is away from all others  the dwarves, the gnomes, the humans, the elves, the goblins, the orcs, and all of their kind. It allows us to live our lives, fairly peacefully, away from the constant bloodshed and war that seems to consume the world far below.

Because resources are scarce in these frozen mountain tops; fauna and beast being the only food supply and so rare in these conditions, the only ones we have found ourselves at odds with are the Frost Giants of Frostmourn  a band of giants who follow their Chief, Rimebeard. Because of the constant threat of Rimebeard and his fellow Frost Giants, my people created a Draft in which once you reach the age of becoming an adult by the age of seventeen cycles, you are recruited into the army to train for the onslaught that comes every Winter.

All my life, Ive despised fighting and the war. Perhaps because it claimed the life of my father and my oldest brother when I was young. I had watched my mother struggle without my father, and though I know she never meant it  I was a reminder that she had another son that perished in the senseless battles against the Frost Giants. When the time came, I knew I could not join the army  I had to find a way out, but could not run away  I just needed to take care of my mother. The only way to escape being recruited was to join the Monastery of Snowfall. The Monastery of Snowfall were Goliaths who believed in achieving inner peace and despised violence, and fought only in self-defense; never eager to rush out and prove themselves.

So at seventeen, I joined the Monastery of Snowfall and trained with the Monks, namely Morita Hailfist. Despite her best efforts to train me to find my center and channel my Ki Energy  I never seemed to be able to do it. After months of failed attempts she sat me down to ask why I truly joined the Monastery of Snowfall, to which I confessed, I did not want to fight  and possibly die  and leave my mother with no one to help her. Despite this being a crime, quite punishable by my people, Morita kept my secret  and instead, showed me how to fight using my fists, without channeling Ki energy. She explained that she would train me to become a pugilist  someone, capable of fighting with their fists without channeling Ki, and being very good at it. Because I trained with her, and she was indeed a Monk, I learned a number of astounding techniques in how to fight  how to read a persons body and understand when they shift their weight on their foot, what theyre more than likely going to do; and how to read and watch their eyes, to see where theyre looking and where they might try to strike next so I can defend and counterattack. When I asked her why shed taught me these things, because it went against the code of peace and tranquility, she explained she lost her family in the battles against the Frost Giants, and saw herself in me.

Morita and I became fast friends, with our bond of lost family members, and the secrets we kept about each other. Several years ago, I learned that Morita perished while out trying to save a family of humans who had wandered too far up the mountain and found themselves being attacked by a yeti  a dangerous predator in these frozen mountains. She perished, but she had bought the humans enough time to turn and escape.

It was several weeks after that, that I had been wandering the frozen wastes. My mother had just died of natural causes, and normally I would have spoken to Morita about how I felt  and what I should do next. But I had no one  and I was feeling very lost  very alone  when I heard a yelp from what appeared to be a dog. I ran in that direction and saw that a bear had cornered a young dire wolf; and based upon the blood splatter on the snow, looked to have perhaps critically wounded the dire wolf. I ran towards it, jumped on the bear from behind and wrapped my arms around it, and managed to break the massive bears neck. I dragged the bear back to our village  it would provide meat, furs and fat to be used  but I also dragged the dire wolf with me. It didnt look like it would make it through the night. Itd lost a lot of blood.

Before I went to sleep, I placed my hands on the gaping wound as Id seen Morita do many times to heal cuts and wounds and prayed to the gods to spare this dire wolf. When I awoke the following morning, I found it cuddled against my body, its chest rising and falling, and the wound gone. I named him Greytooth and he followed me faithfully.

I wondered  had it been Morita who directed me that night to find the Dire Wolf so that I would have someone in my life again?





> Well, this is a very impressive thread, so here is a character I want to play in my next game:
> Name: Alaric of Whitegrove
> Race: Human
> Class: Arcana Cleric
> Alignment: Neutral Good
> Background: Inquisitor
> Concept: A Cleric of Maelther, god of magic, knowledge and the twilight, and the son of the sun god Mithranar. The cult of Maelther is a minor one, composed mostly of scholars and mages, but its priests also serve as inquisitors, hunting down demonic and undead threats and bringing to justice those who misuse magic and threaten the peace. Alaric was one such inquisitor. He investigated magical phenomena, and brought demonologists and unlawful necromancers to justice. He also followed his god's tenet of seeking knowledge, so he studied under druids and under the priests of the god of passage and the underworld, learning a small amount of druidic magic and lawful necromancy. He could have taken a position as the priest in a temple of Maelther and peacefully retired, but a power dispute between his progressive faction the cult of Maelther and the conservative one meant that he likely would be relegated to a small parish with no influence and meager pay. So instead, he chose the open road: to fight evil and spread good on his own. The life of an adventurer was not so different from that of an inquisitor, after all.


Sorry about the delay - this was enjoyable to write. I didn't do much in terms of NPC interactions (which I often to do help develop a character).
Rather this time, I pretty much solely focused on your character. 
The locations I mentioned are specific to Forgotten Realms (I assume FR is where most characters are played unless noted otherwise), and used actual references.
You can see a great map here: https://www.aidedd.org/atlas/index.php?map=R&l=1
I'd love to hear your thoughts on what I wrote.
It helps me (as a writer), and also helps keep the thread alive!
Enjoy!
=============================

You place your faith into the hands of the gods. Its an odd feeling. Trusting; believing; in something you cant see, but you can feel all around you. Is our faith in our gods any different than placing our faith in the wind? We can feel it all around us, yet we can not see it nor hold it. Like our gods, the winds can be furious or gentle.

As a Cleric of Maelther, its my duty and faith to believe in my god; and not only that, understand one of the other great mysteries of the world  magic. Gaining knowledge in understand how those who do not have the power of their faith behind them wielding powerful magic that can reign down death from the heavens is critical for the Church of Maelther. 

While its true that there are Mages all throughout the land that need to be kept in check; my god called upon me to do another mission. There are a handful of us selected to become Inquisitors. We hunt down and deliver justice to those whose souls have been corrupted by the great powers of magic. We hunt down cultists of dark powers, heretics, and blasphemers among the faithful. Those who use necromancy for darkness  extending their own lives, or raising the dead, that should only know peace in the heavens.

Unlike many Inquisitors of our Order, I wanted to be sure to follow the creed of my god; and that was to seek Knowledge. I want to know my enemies before I judge them. I traveled to the Misty Forest where I studied among Druids  to see how they use their powers to balance nature. Next I studied at Gillians Hill, and some of the artifacts that had surfaced there from the tomb that led to the Underdark, that had since been spell-guarded. It was here I learned much about those who dabbled in demonology and dark arts. Many cultists gathered around the surrounding areas of Gillians Hill, drawn by the dark power that emanated all around the village.

I soon earned quite the reputation at Gillians Hill, where I spent years, becoming a part of the town. I found more than a dozen cultists, destroyed several dark places of worship, and earned the love and respect of the citizens of Gillians Hill.

Word of my victories reached Waterdeep, where the main Church of my Order was positioned. A summons was sent for me to come to Waterdeep. The people of Gillians Hill were quite disappointed with the news of my departure, but I was sure that the summoning meant that I would be taking a position as a Priest of Maelther in the great chapel and could live my life comfortably, perhaps settle, get a family, children.

However, that is not what greeted me when I arrived. The Order was in a large dispute between the progressive side  which believed in dispatching death to the guilty, against the conservative side, which believed that we were overstepping our bounds as Inquisitors and that the guilty should be brought to the law.

Days of arguing turned to weeks. Weeks turned into a month. The Order was in disarray and I felt like everyone had lost focus of what we were. One night, I simply went to the stables, grabbed the reigns of a horse and rode into the night.

Perched on the black stallion I called Darksky  I paused. 

You place your faith into the hands of the gods. Its an odd feeling. Trusting; believing; in something you cant see, but you can feel all around you. Is our faith in our gods any different than placing our faith in the wind? We can feel it all around us, yet we can not see it nor hold it. Like our gods, the winds can be furious or gentle.

With a nudge of my foot, the dark horse rode into the night, and we let the wind take us where ever it might go.





> Hi Tawmis,
> It is Ogre Mage again.  I hope your wife is on the mend.  This is my latest character for _Storm King's Thunder_.  She speaks in a gravelly voice and is darker than the previous characters you wrote for me.
> 
> Name: Suspiria
> Setting: Forgotten Realms
> Class: Shadow Sorcerer 6
> Race: Variant Human
> Gender: Female
> Background: Criminal
> ...


Despite the darker tone of your character, I still injected quite a bit of personality and humor through your character's reactions and thoughts.
Tollaris and Rekkar are from another person's origin I wrote: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=818
The witch's home - Frostmourn comes from another origin I wrote for someone: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=825 and explains how you know Giant
And for good measure, I threw in Alaric of Whitegrove - which I just wrote in your origin too: https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=825
Once again alluding to the "Tawmis-Verse" where everything is connected through alternate realities. :-)
I hope you enjoy what I did here - apologize about the delay, the wife's health has been my primary concern.
Would love any thoughts or feedback you have!
As always, enjoy!
=============================================

Perhaps Ive made some poor choices throughout my life. Perhaps I can blame circumstance; not having a mother or father figure to help me as I grew up; no one to nurture me and love me. Blaming something  anything  else has always been my preferred choice. But if theres a deity out there and theyre watching me, only they and I know the truth. Circumstances be damned, it boils down to the choices Ive made. And thats why Im here, hands tied behind my back, my neck in a guillotine as this overweight, blubbering human is rattling off a list of charges being brought up against me  some of which, I admit, are true  but most are not.

His name is Mayor Buggledorm  gods, even his name makes him sound overweight. His fat, pig like appendages that pass for fingers unroll the parchment that details the list of my crimes  everything from theft of jewelry to theft of horses and food. Theres even an account of murder thrown in there for good measure, though no one has been murdered in Liams Hold. But what can you expect from a small hamlet like this?

How did I get here, you might be asking yourself. And how will I get out?

Well, my name is Suspiria  I have no last name, because, as I said, I never knew who my mother or father were. My earliest memory is stealing food, while living on the streets of Waterdeep. I was five years old. How I even survived to the age of four  if my mother and father were with me until then and abandoned me, were murdered, arrested  I have no idea. No one ever came looking for me to claim me as their child. That probably left an impact on me. As I imagine it would anyone, really. I fell in with a human named Tollaris who said he sensed something special about me.

He brought me down into the wandering mazes of the sewers beneath Waterdeep  and despite the constant turns, I could tell he was purposely walking me in circles to disorient me. Much to my surprise, there was an entire community existing down in the sewers that ranged from humans to halflings  all operating as thieves. But Tollaris brought me before an elderly woman  blind in both eyes, by the looks of it  since they were both as grey as the morning sea fog of Waterdeep.

She reached out her yellow, withered hand and whispered, The girl has magic in her.

Should I cut it out of her? Tollaris had asked, quickly drawing his dagger. Did she swallow a magic ring or something? I noticed her pick pocketing nobles on the street.

No, the woman hissed. She is born of magic. It courses through her veins, similar to myself. Tell me girl, what is in your blood? Is it demon? Dragon? Ancient wizard?

I am not sure, I do not know my parents, I replied, shrugging as I bit into some bread that had been in Tollaris pouch. Tollaris looked at the bread then in his pouch then scowled deeply at me.

Then I shall teach you magic, pretty one, the old hag smiled.

I was not afraid of her unusual, large, appearance, but I asked, What are you?

Me? she smiled, rows of yellow teeth missing. I am a Goliath. I come from the frozen mountains, a place called Frostmourn  just north of Raven Hill and south of Reghed Glacier. My great, great, great, grandmother was a Storm Giant who was powerful in the ways of magic. Like you, magic was born into my bloodline. My name is Fenja. Whatever shall we call you?

Suspect, Tollaris muttered.

Suspiria, Fenja smiled, hearing Tollaris but using the tongue of Giants for the word Suspect. 

For weeks Fenja showed me how to channel the magic that coursed in my veins. She showed me how to summon a magical hand, create small illusions, even a shocking grasp, which I had too much fun tricking Tollaris with.

I learned that Fenja ran the thieves guild on this side of the city and ran it well. Thieves of other guilds who dared enter her territory were dealt with which usually meant sending Tollaris and his half-orc friend, Rekkar to deal with the problem. Dealing with the problem always had them returning, drenched in blood.

By the age of sixteen, I was quite capable with magic  and Fenja said I would have to earn my own keep. She sent me out to use my magic to trick people into giving me coin  and everything was going well until a man passing through the street, grabbed me by the wrist and jerked on my arm. He was human and looked at me sternly. My name is Alaric of Whitegrove, and I am an Inquisitor of Maelther. I can sense darkness in you girl. Change your ways or pray that our paths do not cross again. I will not be so merciful.

That was all two years ago. Fenja told me when I reached eighteen that I would need to go out in the world and find my own fate. Didnt think that meant having my neck in a guillotine with my hands tied behind my back.

 and dark sorcery! Mayor Buggledorm of Liams Hold concluded. For which, her punishment is death! He gestured to the executioner who tugged on the line. I heard the guillotine release  and using my magic  I stopped it. I used Mage Hand to hold the guillotine in place, then quickly cast Grease on my hands, allowing me to easily get out of the knots. Mayor Buggledorm was screaming at the guards to do something! However, a quick Misty Step to stand next to him, followed by a shocking grasp in his groin forced him to stop talking and let out a scream  as well as soil himself.

I called for Nightwing, my owl, who flew directly at the executioner, who tripped and fell into the guillotine, barely getting out of it in time, as I released the Mage Hand. I leapt down on the horse that they had accused me of falsely stealing (so I might as well make good of it now), and rode off into the sunset.

Perhaps Ive made some poor choices throughout my life. Perhaps I can blame circumstance; not having a mother or father figure to help me as I grew up; no one to nurture me and love me. Blaming something  anything  else has always been my preferred choice. But if theres a deity out there and theyre watching me, only they and I know the truth. Circumstances be damned, it boils down to the choices Ive made.

----------


## Goldlizard

Thanks for Old Bearkiller! He's an old SOB, but the rest of the party loves him. Always talking about the "War" and how horrible it was. Plus, he insists that he be carted around in a wheelchair, even though he can walk just fine. (Once stood up and beat up a demon with the chair. The Demon ran from him and partially petrified him, because he was dealing crazy amounts of damage to the thing with Haymakers. thus is my favorite quote: "Does a wheelchair and the bodies of the fallen count as improvised weapons?". Killed the thing with the wheelchair, folded it back, and sat down before the rest of the party showed up. Immediately demanded they push me into the next room, as his arms are tired. 

Thanks for the Background!

----------


## Tawmis

> Thanks for Old Bearkiller! He's an old SOB, but the rest of the party loves him. Always talking about the "War" and how horrible it was. Plus, he insists that he be carted around in a wheelchair, even though he can walk just fine. (Once stood up and beat up a demon with the chair. The Demon ran from him and partially petrified him, because he was dealing crazy amounts of damage to the thing with Haymakers. thus is my favorite quote: "Does a wheelchair and the bodies of the fallen count as improvised weapons?". Killed the thing with the wheelchair, folded it back, and sat down before the rest of the party showed up. Immediately demanded they push me into the next room, as his arms are tired. 
> 
> Thanks for the Background!


Hah! I love that he smacked a demon with a wheelchair! Looks like I captured a more sensitive side, but I hope it still works with what you had in mind!

----------


## Lysimarchos

> Sorry about the delay - this was enjoyable to write. I didn't do much in terms of NPC interactions (which I often to do help develop a character).
> Rather this time, I pretty much solely focused on your character. 
> The locations I mentioned are specific to Forgotten Realms (I assume FR is where most characters are played unless noted otherwise), and used actual references.
> You can see a great map here: https://www.aidedd.org/atlas/index.php?map=R&l=1
> I'd love to hear your thoughts on what I wrote.
> It helps me (as a writer), and also helps keep the thread alive!
> Enjoy!
> =============================
> 
> ...


Wow. This is really great. Sadly I did not have the change to play this character yet (my group changed to a new system, and the avaliable character options didn't work so well for this concept), but now I definitely want to find a way to play him. I definitely like how philosophical you made him.

----------


## dragonearth

This background can wait a good long while I feel no rush for this but I felt you would do better with this 
So the Character themselves is another warforged in this case a redemption paladin. 
The main gimic I came up with for this one though is that they were made to look more like a certain person the one whose soul was used to awaken this warforged by their creator. This soul was of a paladin that redeemed the creator who died eventually to save people this warforged was made to honor that sacrifice and to keep their legacy going. 

My problem is as this warforged has this paladins memory they would know what happened I personally do not.
Both the creator and the Paladin are humanoid one is male one is female the order symbol and possibly name would be the bloody rose. This would have all taken place before the warforged was made though so it is more of a memory than a direct experience. If you have any questions if you decide to write this let me know. Keep up your wonderful stories and hopefully life get easier for you.

----------


## Tawmis

> This background can wait a good long while I feel no rush for this but I felt you would do better with this 
> So the Character themselves is another warforged in this case a redemption paladin. 
> The main gimic I came up with for this one though is that they were made to look more like a certain person the one whose soul was used to awaken this warforged by their creator. This soul was of a paladin that redeemed the creator who died eventually to save people this warforged was made to honor that sacrifice and to keep their legacy going. 
> 
> My problem is as this warforged has this paladins memory they would know what happened I personally do not.
> Both the creator and the Paladin are humanoid one is male one is female the order symbol and possibly name would be the bloody rose. This would have all taken place before the warforged was made though so it is more of a memory than a direct experience. If you have any questions if you decide to write this let me know. Keep up your wonderful stories and hopefully life get easier for you.


I would love to give this a swing - do you have a preference of the soul who the Warforge is based off of (the male or the female?) - and what's the relationship between the male and female? Same order? Just friends?

----------


## dragonearth

> I would love to give this a swing - do you have a preference of the soul who the Warforge is based off of (the male or the female?) - and what's the relationship between the male and female? Same order? Just friends?


I don't mind the gender I play 50-50 myself. The Creator and the Paladin are opposite genders they fell in love but shortly after the creator was saved and redeemed the Paladin died. They knew each other before they were adventures. One of the reasons why it is hard for the creator to be around the warforged is cause of that bond that the warforged may or may not have.

----------


## Galithar

Hey Tawmis! Been awhile, but I got some characters  that I'd love help with fleshing out and getting on paper.

I won't flood you with all the requests at once, but here's what I have for the first one.

Name: Seeker (Previously Sentry, details below)
Race: Warforged (Previously Human, details below)
Class: Armorer Artificer
Age: ~5 years since woke up as Warforged, between 40 and 50 years old as a Human prior to that.
Sentry Age: ~ 4 year old Warforged.

So the basics of this is its actually me fleshing out one of my players characters. The character Seeker woke up with no previous memories. Thus they assume they are what they have always been.  The thing is they left everything BEFORE waking up to me.

Seeker escaped from another plane that was/is under assault by an extraplanar force. (Think StarCraft zerg, they come in destory/consume and move on) There he was a human that was trying to find help. Either a place to escape to, or a world to get assistance from. He remembers none of this, but will get hints about it throughout the campaign. He managed to get his SOUL out of that world. When it got to this world it was lost, confused, and looking for its body. It instead found a damaged Warforged. Its soul melded with the broken body of the Warforged and that's when he woke up. He doesn't remember any of it.

I need/want help with two things for this character. Who he was as a Human before the ritual that propelled his Soul through the Void (my Astral space between planes/worlds). And also who the Warforged (Sentey) who's body he is in was before his/her death. 

All I have for the Warforged is that he/she is missing an arm and was serving in the Cyre Military during The Last War (Eberron campaign setting, heavily modified so don't worry about sticking to lore here if you don't want to/know it) and was called Sentry.

I really enjoyed working with you on my previous character and look forward to it once again :)

Edit: Not that I think it will matter, but the world he came from is populated solely by Humans and the monstrous races, and the world he went to I have removed Humans completely but all the other races are present. Elves are the most populous race, but all other fantasy races, dwarves, gnomes, Goliath, etc, are all present.

----------


## Tawmis

> I don't mind the gender I play 50-50 myself. The Creator and the Paladin are opposite genders they fell in love but shortly after the creator was saved and redeemed the Paladin died. They knew each other before they were adventures. One of the reasons why it is hard for the creator to be around the warforged is cause of that bond that the warforged may or may not have.


Thanks for the additional info!




> Hey Tawmis! Been awhile, but I got some characters  that I'd love help with fleshing out and getting on paper.
> 
> I won't flood you with all the requests at once, but here's what I have for the first one.
> 
> Name: Seeker (Previously Sentry, details below)
> Race: Warforged (Previously Human, details below)
> Class: Armorer Artificer
> Age: ~5 years since woke up as Warforged, between 40 and 50 years old as a Human prior to that.
> Sentry Age: ~ 4 year old Warforged.
> ...


Not sure why I didn't get a notification for this! Consider it added! Going to try and knock out these over the weekend!

----------


## Galithar

> Not sure why I didn't get a notification for this! Consider it added! Going to try and knock out these over the weekend!


Awesome! Thank you.  I just assumed you had gotten busy with life and would get to my request whenever you had time to clear the writing queue up!

----------


## Tawmis

> This background can wait a good long while I feel no rush for this but I felt you would do better with this.
> 
> So the Character themselves is another warforged in this case a redemption paladin.  The main gimmick I came up with for this one though is that they were made to look more like a certain person the one whose soul was used to awaken this warforged by their creator. This soul was of a paladin that redeemed the creator who died eventually to save people this warforged was made to honor that sacrifice and to keep their legacy going. 
> 
> My problem is as this warforged has this paladins memory they would know what happened I personally do not. Both the creator and the Paladin are humanoid one is male one is female the order symbol and possibly name would be the bloody rose. This would have all taken place before the warforged was made though so it is more of a memory than a direct experience. If you have any questions if you decide to write this let me know. Keep up your wonderful stories and hopefully life get easier for you.
> 
> I don't mind the gender I play 50-50 myself. The Creator and the Paladin are opposite genders they fell in love but shortly after the creator was saved and redeemed the Paladin died. They knew each other before they were adventures. One of the reasons why it is hard for the creator to be around the warforged is cause of that bond that the warforged may or may not have.


Screams. Shouts. Swords clashing.

Darkness.

A battlefield. Men, women, dying. 

Darkness.

A woman. Shadows. Retribution.

Darkness.

Its a cycle that repeats in  my mind? Do I have a mind? Are these memories?

Of what? A past life?

I stare at my mechanical hands. Did I have a life before this?

And then theres her  the female mage, Nallia. She is both close and distant to me. There are times where it seems perhaps she has known me forever  and other times, where she looks at me with such sadness in her eyes. I dont understand.

Many years ago

Nallia placed her hand on Terrins battered arm. You dont have to do this.

Terrin, through blond hair, matted in blood and plastered to his face, looked back at Nallia. Theyre wrong about you. And I will die to prove it to them  but if they insist, I will kill as many of them as I can to prove it to them.

A commanding voice echoed from outside the cave. Terrin, this is your last chance. Come out with your blade thrown at my feet. We know Nallia is responsible for the explosion that killed the three farmers. This is your last chance to surrender, and we will give you a fair trial, and understand that you have been manipulated by her magic.

The voice belonged to Harus, the leader of the Blood Rose, and Terrins closest friend. I am of sound mind, Harus. You know I am. If you send your soldiers in here, you know I will kill them. I may not kill them all, but you will be delivering the tragic news that these sons and daughters died, because you knowingly sent them to their death. The Order of the Blood Rose was named because they were the battle ready Paladins who did what they had to  by any means necessary  to preserve justice.

Terrin looked up and saw it was none other than Harus who had entered the cave that he and Nallia had taken cover in. Terrin gripped his sword. Harus, dont make me do this.

I would say the same thing, Harus replied, locking eyes with his best friend. Would you kill me, for her? He gestured behind Terrin.

I would do what our order has always done, Terrin growled as Harus edged ever so slowly closer. I would ensure that she was given a true trial.

Thats what we all want, my friend, Harus replied.

No, Terrin growled. You would have her tried here where emotions run high. She would not be given a fair trial here. You know that as well as I do.

Harus drew his sword. I am sad its come to this, then.

Swords clashed in the darkness.

A few moments later Harus walked out of the cave. The others who had followed him here cheered.

Then he fell to his knees, his vacant eyes gazing towards the heavens.

Terrin and Nallia were now running deeper into the caves. Terrin had sheathed his weapon and was holding onto Nallias hand. Follow me. Harus and I used to come here as children. Theres an opening down here. I will get you to the Capital.

For six nights, Terrin and Nallia were on the run; fleeing from the order he once served so faithfully; fought in countless battles for.

On the seventh night, they reached the gates of the Capital, beaten, cut, bruised, dehydrated and famished and took sanctuary in the Church of Life and Light. Spending several nights here, Nallia willingly turned herself in at the Capital for the crime shed been accused of.

Shockingly, Terrin would learn that none other than his best friend, Harus, had been behind the explosion that had killed those farmers. The Guild had gathered evidence now that showed he had fallen and served The Black Serpent Order  and that they had needed the land, which the farmers had refused to sell. So killing them and framing Nallia, while striking a blow to his righteous friend, all seemed to fit his plan.

Nallia was cleared of her crimes; and while celebrating, Terrin had gone to the bar to retrieve a drink; and in the bustling tavern no one saw who had done it  but a shadowy figure approached Terrin with a dagger and stabbed him over thirty times in mere seconds, under the armpit, piercing his heart. He bled to death before he could ever be saved. The last thing Terrin saw was Nallia, kneeling over him, crying, and caressing his face.

It was six years to the day, when Nallia finally completed the spell  she had created a Warforged in the replica of Terrin, her heart unable to let him go  but, in the end, the Warforged did nothing to heal her heart  it only broke it ever more.

----------


## dragonearth

> Screams. Shouts. Swords clashing.
> 
> Darkness.
> 
> A battlefield. Men, women, dying. 
> 
> Darkness.
> 
> A woman. Shadows. Retribution.
> ...


Welp, this order of the bloody rose is as intense as I feel redemption Paladins really are. It is hard to get across the extreme self sacrifice that they have but this does it perfectly. Gives me the perfect base to go off of. Thanks again for your wonderful writing.

----------


## dragonearth

A soul of self sacrifice made anew

That is the title I am giving this backstory hope the dm I use this with also enjoys it as much as I do.

----------


## Eliana Solange

I started a backstory thread here that I'd love your thoughts on https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...er-Shadow-Monk

----------


## Tawmis

> A soul of self sacrifice made anew
> 
> That is the title I am giving this backstory hope the dm I use this with also enjoys it as much as I do.


I love leaving doors open for the DM to explore - perhaps Terrin's murderer comes up again? :)




> I started a backstory thread here that I'd love your thoughts on https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...er-Shadow-Monk


I wrote you one in my thread (below) - will go to yours to link it back here.

I made a few changes from what you had already down - the stealing of orcs and such, felt like there was too much Rogue in there.
So I took that out in my rendition, which you don't have to use. Just enjoyed the challenging of fleshing out what you had.
The (1) note - if you don't recognize the quote, it's a very, very, very close reference to something in WATERSHIP DOWN.
The (2) note is the gift you mentioned your DM was allowing - you'd mentioned, potentially a tattoo. 





> I'm hoping to get some help fleshing out a backstory for my next character, for Dungeon of the Mad Mage. I'm planning on 3 levels of Gloom Stalker Ranger, and the rest monk. 
> 
> Zag is a young adult Dankwood goblin who grew up in the Dankwood and loves small forest creatures, as his people are wont to do.  He has many goblin friends, but his best friend is his rabbit Numlefluff. 
> 
> The Orcs have bullied his people for generations, and Zag feels it is only fair to steal their treasure and share it with his tribe.  He has become quite successful at skulking through darkness to liberate treasures for his people.  He has brought back gold and many valuable objects from his silent raids. Over time, he has met someone who was willing to buy many of the more esoteric items he was able to obtain, and didn't ask questions or mind dealing with a goblin for this purpose  (criminal background). 
> 
> [Somehow] he heard tales of an incredible dungeon filled with treasure and wonders, hidden beneath the distant city of Waterdeep, and decided to see what wonders he could find. He set out alone to seek his fortune in the fabled dungeon. Along the way he had many adventures. 
> 
> Taking shelter from a storm one night in a shallow cave he heard sounds coming from beneath the mountain.  Upon investigation, he discovered a secretive monastery, dedication to the shadow arts.  Watching invisibly from the darkness, he was enthralled, until a slight movement gave him away.  Rather than kill him, however, they immediately appreciated his skill at hiding in shadow and recruited him to the order. 
> ...


Zag was a young adult, Dankwood Goblin. Dankwood Goblins were similar to the more common goblins spread throughout the lands; but they were different in their demeanor. Unlike their more common cousins, Dankwood Goblins had an affinity to nature. Whereas their cousins would maraud and attack passersby, Dankwood Goblins would rather sit by a stream and enjoy the soothing rippling sounds of a stream or engage in a rather odd conversation with animals. 

This is how Zag had met Numlefluff  a tan rabbit. Zag had watched as Numblefluff avoided death from foxes, eagles, wolves  always nimble, always quick. Zag had earned the rabbits trust by feeding it, Zag sacrificing their own food in order to gain this unusual rabbits trust. As Zag was petting its tan fur, she said, I feel like you. The world hates me because of my goblin cousins and thinks I am like them because I look like them. Zag smiled as the rabbit cuddled into her lap. I wish I could be like you, Zag said, as she laid her head back against the tree shed been sitting against, the warmth of the rabbit in her lags, her hands gingerly stroking the soft fur.

You can be like me, Zag heard a voice. All the world is our enemy, you and I. Whenever they catch us, they will kill us as their enemy or for food. But first, they must catch us; be cunning and full of tricks and we shall never be destroyed. (1)

Zag awoke from her nap and stared down at the rabbit, whose twitchy nose seemed to peer up at Zag before nuzzling back into Zags lap. Did you just talk to me?

The rabbits ear twitched, but otherwise made no other indication that itd heard Zag. 

For the days that followed, Zag kept an eye on Numlefluff  and observed how the rabbit would always be aware of its exits should a predator appear. The rabbit was clearly in touch with its natural surroundings and understood how to escape any danger. Zag began to practice, using imaginary enemies appearing, how she might escape any given area she was standing in. Zag was practicing her survival skills when the crackling sounds of a campfire drew her attention. She moved closely and saw three humans and two dwarves sitting around a campfire, discussing rumors of a dungeon near the distant city of Waterdeep. Zag had spied on plenty of travelers who had come through these woods before and heard the name Waterdeep mentioned several times  and from what shed gathered, it was a rather large and magnificent city.

You should go, Zag heard the voice in her head. She had to cover her mouth to prevent letting out a startled scream and alerting those around the campfire. She turned and saw Numlefluff right behind her, nose twitching, nibbling on grass.

Was that you? Can you talk? Zag whispered. Dankwood Goblins had an affinity to the animals of the land and could hold very basic conversations  but this seemed to be far more than that. But once again, the tan rabbit gave no indication that it understood Zags question and so, did not answer.

Zag had spent several nights wondering what she should do  all the while, the tan rabbit either ate or leapt around the base of the tree that Zag had taken up refuge in. Zag finally decided she would go. Packing what few belongings she had, she considered saying farewell to her family and tribe, but truth be told, she rarely paid them a visit. They probably didnt even realize she hadnt been around for weeks.

One week into her journey, Zag was pondering if shed had made a mistake. While crossing through the Greypeak Mountains, a violent and sudden storm darkened the skies. Torrential rain began to pour down causing the path to become slippery. Zag took shelter in a small cave shed found, but the booming thunder drove her further back into the cave, where she noticed a small opening. She began crawling through it  and eventually came to an area where she heard voices. She peered and saw several  what appeared to be other rangers  and others, dressed in ceremonial robes. One of the humans in robes looked up, staring directly at where Zag had perched herself and said, Were not alone. Come down little one.

Zags first instinct was to run  but something in the humans voice seemed soothing and calm.

My name is Kallaren, the human said as Zag reached the bottom. What brought you here?

I was seeking shelter from the storm, Zag answered truthfully. The Rangers seemed to exchange nervous glances, but the human in robes seemed to calm them down.

We cant trust her, one of the human rangers shouted. Shes a goblin.

Kallaren turned to her. Can we trust you?

Yes, Zag answered. I am a goblin, but I am a Dankwood Goblin. Were much different than our cousins, which youre probably used to seeing.

What is your name, little one? the human asked.

Zag, she answered, as she pulled nervously at her leathers. 

Zag, I dont believe you came here by accident, the human said. I believe the gods may have led you here. You see, there is a mad wizard, who has made a home for himself near Waterdeep. Hes grown quite powerful  and he needs to be stopped. Any one of us, he gestured around him, to the other Monks and Rangers, would easily be spotted in this wizards domain. But he has surrounded him with the likes of your kind and others like you. You may be exactly whats needed.

I was headed to Waterdeep, Zag confessed. Id heard about this dungeon of great treasure.

Well, then our goals are aligned, the human smiled. Seek allies there. Find the wizard, and put a stop to him. Allow me to bestow this gift to you to help. (2) 

The rest of Zags journey was uneventful as she finally reached Waterdeep. Just as the Monk had said, inside the Broken Jaw Bar, she met a Tortle Cleric who had already befriended a gnome, who said they were somewhat familiar with the location of the dungeon.

----------


## Samayu

Tawmis, I hope you and your wife are well.

I want to play a bear. A walking, talking bear (with opposable thumbs) in a world where walking, talking bears don't exist. In truth, it's not likely that I'll play this character, but it could end up as an NPC. On the other hand, if it's a good enough story... ;-)  I've been enjoying your stories a lot, and thought it would be fun to see what you came up with for this concept.

Other details... male, brown. Low INT, higher WIS, fightery type. That's all I've got! I hope you enjoy the wide-open ones.

----------


## Tawmis

> Tawmis, I hope you and your wife are well.
> 
> I want to play a bear. A walking, talking bear (with opposable thumbs) in a world where walking, talking bears don't exist. In truth, it's not likely that I'll play this character, but it could end up as an NPC. On the other hand, if it's a good enough story... ;-)  I've been enjoying your stories a lot, and thought it would be fun to see what you came up with for this concept.
> 
> Other details... male, brown. Low INT, higher WIS, fightery type. That's all I've got! I hope you enjoy the wide-open ones.


Ask and you shall recieve!

*Galithar*, Ive not forgotten yours. But I just did a Warforged with a forgotten memory (https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=835) so I wanted to give a crack at a few other things, make sure that yours isnt too similar to that one.




> Tawmis, I hope you and your wife are well.
> I want to play a bear. A walking, talking bear (with opposable thumbs) in a world where walking, talking bears don't exist. In truth, it's not likely that I'll play this character, but it could end up as an NPC. On the other hand, if it's a good enough story... ;-)  I've been enjoying your stories a lot, and thought it would be fun to see what you came up with for this concept.
> Other details... male, brown. Low INT, higher WIS, fightery type. That's all I've got! I hope you enjoy the wide-open ones.


As I sit here, the waves crashing on the beach before me, their rhythmic sound soothing my troubled mind, I listen to the seagulls that remain perched on the lava stones in the water, because landing on the Isle of Serpent Crown are a dangerous one.

No one is quite sure how it happened.

The most common theory is that several druids washed ashore from a shipwreck and quickly saw that the wildlife here was abundant and lethal. On the far northern side of the small island, a cannibalistic tribe of humans viciously protect and kill anyone who tries to come in contact with them. Theyre known to eat anything that has meat on its body  human, orc, elf, snakes, whales  there is nothing they wont eat. The island is also home to some of the most venomous snakes known  and in abundance; this is how the island was named, because of the snake population and the two stones in the middle of the island that come out like large serpent fangs made of grey stone.

The eastern side of the island is marshy lands, populated by a bountiful population of large, salt water crocodiles. As if that were not already enough, the ocean seems to be a beacon and breeding ground for large tiger shark populations.

As if that had not been enough, the island was located so that it suffered the worse winds, and was constantly hammered during hurricane season; which caused floods, that allowed the salt water crocodiles larger areas to roam and devour anything it could.

So the idea, that several shipwrecked druids washed ashore and realized that perhaps the only way to survive was forgo their human forms, and take on animal forms  one of the strongest being the bear form. The tale says that for generations, druids remained in these bear forms that they soon forgot as the generations passed on, that they were human to begin with. However, in these bear forms, they had opposable thumbs, and learned to continue to speak in Common amongst each other. The Druids were said to even have adapted bear habits they knew, housing themselves in the caves, up in the Serpent Crown stone area that kept them above the often flooding waters.

I stare at my furry paws extend my claws that glisten in the suns setting rays, that cast orange lights across the heavens.

I have been with my sleuth since I was born  that was eighteen years ago. Ive listened to the stories, Ive heard the legends. Ive hunted, Ive survived  I have enjoyed my time on this island being a part of something.

But I cant help but wonder  is there something out there? The Druids must have come from somewhere. None of the legends, none of the stories speak of it. The Druids simply washed ashore. No one knows from where. No one knows why.

I want to know why. I want to know from where.

In the caves we call home, in the Serpent Crown, there are ancient drawings that were drawn by those Druids before they forgot their human form  and it shows many great things none of us have bothered to know more about.

I want to know.

----------


## Samayu

> ... I want to know.


That was quick! Thanks so much!

Funny, last night I thought about it some more, and was thinking I'd give the bear a couple of levels of druid. :-)

----------


## Tawmis

> That was quick! Thanks so much!
> Funny, last night I thought about it some more, and was thinking I'd give the bear a couple of levels of druid. :-)


Well, you mentioned "Fightery" - so I focused on showing the claws on the beach.

The idea of the Druids who shipwrecked on the island, would have been hundreds of years ago (or longer) - but it'd make sense that the idealism of the Druids was passed down through the generations.

I just liked the idea that they were human, who took animal shape, and essentially just never switched back to human in order to survive - and magic just changed their DNA over time so that their children adopted animal forms, with human elements.

----------


## BookWyrm

Name: Theranial (could use surname or house-name)
Race: Elf (Moon)
Class: Cleric (Twilight domain)
Diety: Selune
Background: Inn's Child (Homebrew on DnD Beyond)
Swapped racial weapon proficiencies for:
ShawmPlaying CardsTinker's ToolsHerbalism kit
Personality Traits
Nobody stays angry at me or around me for long, since I can defuse any amount of tension.
I am always calm, no matter what the situation. I never raise my voice or let my emotions control me.
Ideals
Respect. People deserve to be treated with dignity and respect. (Good)
Bonds
My family's inn is the most important place in the world to me.
Flaws
Im a sucker for a pretty face.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Theranial (could use surname or house-name)
> Race: Elf (Moon)
> Class: Cleric (Twilight domain)
> Diety: Selune
> Background: Inn's Child (Homebrew on DnD Beyond) - https://www.dndbeyond.com/backgrounds/51620-inns-child
> Swapped racial weapon proficiencies for:
> ShawmPlaying CardsTinker's ToolsHerbalism kit
> Personality Traits
> Nobody stays angry at me or around me for long, since I can defuse any amount of tension.
> ...


Not sure how much youve read of previous stories Id done; but early on, I frequently connected peoples origins or had reoccurring characters appear and created what folks in this thread playfully called The Tawmis Verse. This is no different. The bard I use in yours has been used quite a few times!
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=530
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=534
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=761
https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=815
Used him quite a few times  hes a reference to my father.
https://forums.giantitp.com/search.php?searchid=336941

As always, I hope you enjoy and this fits what you were looking for! Id love to hear a comment in this thread as it helps keep it alive and bumped!

Enjoy!
====================================


Gentle, soothing music drifted out from the old, tan, wooden walls and opened windows of the Shining Star Inn. As the sun set in the distance, shops closed for the night, and familiar faces gathered to share familiar stories about their day.

My name is Theranial Crescentmoon and I have spent my entire life in this Inn. Its owned by my loving parents, Airdor and Hallia Crescentmoon. Some might imagine that I spent my entire life cleaning up grime and spit from those who came here; but truth be told, serving as both a local inn, as well as a tavern, The Shining Star Inn was well known as generally being for the locals. Sure, from time to time, adventurers would stumble into the Inn, cut, bruised, bleeding, in need of a room for the night.

Those nights were a tradeoff. While I enjoyed hearing some of their tales of orcs, goblins, even dragons that theyd fought  cleaning up their rooms after their stay was done was never easy. Oftentimes, the sheets would be stained with blood  and other stains, Id rather not think about. Despite this, my parents had always instilled in me to treat everyone with dignity and respect.

By the age of sixteen, I had spent five years, watching those around me gamble. I would watch as each hand was dealt, observing each of their cards, as I pretended to clean around them. I learned their tells, from when they had a good hand or when they had a bad hand. Doing so, by the time my father allowed me to sit in for a few games when I was on my breaks, I was easily able to typically read everyone at the table as if they were the books my mother gave me to read.

But not all adventurers who came in were dirty and bleeding or boasting of treasures and conquest. When I was sixteen years old, a human had come to the Shining Star Inn and taken a seat next to the crackling fireplace. I remember the human clearly  as well as that night. 

I remember when he came in  I was sitting at a table, and he walked right up to me, paused, smiled, before making his way to his seat near the fireplace. I excused myself and approached the man, clearly a bard by the way he was dressed (fancy clothing) and the musical instruments he had slung over his shoulder. He looked at me as I reached his table and said, I did not mean to interrupt your game. I only wanted to know if it would be OK if I played my Shawm.

Shawm? I had asked, never having heard of such an instrument. The mysterious stranger seemed to read my thoughts.

He shook his head, My apologies. Where are my manners. My name is Tyrell. Tyrell Stormshadow. He pulled out a long, wooden instrument which resembled a flute but produced uniquely different sounds as Tyrell began to gently play. Strangely enough, patrons stood, moved their tables and danced slowly with one another  something Id never seen in my eleven years here.

By Midnight, most of the local patrons returned home, and many of the adventurers had returned to their rooms for the night, gathering sleep to get up by dawns early light. A few adventurers still remained, drinking and sharing information and stories. Thats when I realized Tyrell was still here and he had never requested a room. Just as I approached him to ask if he needed a room, he stood and said, I will see you tomorrow night.

This happened for the next three months. I have no idea where he stayed. Id asked around; others claimed to have seen him, but none knew where he was staying. In those three months, he would talk to me  and seemed to know quite a bit about me. He knew my mother fed not only my stomach with food, but my mind with Knowledge and that by the age of seven, Id already sworn my allegiance to the goddess Selune. Hed also begun showing me how to play the shawm. Just before the last night he disappeared, I remember he said, I have but one more lesson to teach you.

I had thought that I was quite good at the shawm  but as it would turn out, it had nothing to do with that. The following night, a blond maiden, no more than eighteen years old, golden hair, ice blue eyes; a human woman, with an amazing figure had come into the Inn. She approached me and asked if there were rooms available. I have no idea why I said it, but I replied to her, Yes, mine is.

The slap across my face was sure to sting for days to come, and I felt like it glowed like a bright red apple. It was within minutes of being slapped that I saw Tyrell come into the tavern, a broad smile on his face as he sat down next to me. He shook his head and laughed a little, Listen. I could tell that you were a sucker for a beautiful face  and if youre not careful, he turned my face slightly so he could see the welt from the slap, and I watched as he winced. Youre going to get yourself hurt. Thats when it became clear what his final lesson to me was  it was not about the musical instrument  but the ability to speak in such a way that bards were renowned for  a way to weave and shape your words, in a specific way, with a specific tone that helped diffuse situations; and a proper way to address a lady.

Ive missed those visits from Tyrell, and frequently wondered where he might be now.

I picked up the shawm hed given me and put it to my lips and blew.

Gentle, soothing music drifted out from the old, tan, wooden walls and opened windows of the Shining Star Inn. As the sun set in the distance, shops closed for the night, and familiar faces gathered to share familiar stories about their day.

----------


## J.C.

Hello.  I am new here. I am a member of the bear clan.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello.  I am new here. I am a member of the bear clan.


Hello J.C. - do you mean *The Bearclan I just wrote?*

Or you needing a background written for yourself?

If so, I'd need:

Your character's *Name*, *Race*, *Class* _(gender too, if the name isn't too obvious about the gender)_ - and if you already have a rough outline for a backstory... or if you selected Flaws, Traits, etc. (standard in 5e characters)... or if you have nothing, but have a rough idea - or just NO idea - let me know. Just reply to this thread... I will whip something up when I see it - and then PM you the link to the post in here. :)

----------


## J.C.

> Hello J.C. - do you mean
> 
> Or you needing a background written for yourself?
> 
> If so, I'd need:
> 
> Your character's *Name*, *Race*, *Class* _(gender too, if the name isn't too obvious about the gender)_ - and if you already have a rough outline for a backstory... or if you selected Flaws, Traits, etc. (standard in 5e characters)... or if you have nothing, but have a rough idea - or just NO idea - let me know. Just reply to this thread... I will whip something up when I see it - and then PM you the link to the post in here. :)


I am myself in real life a member of Bear Clan. I am just introducing myself. I am an anthropologist of sorts.

----------


## BookWyrm

> Not sure how much youve read of previous stories Id done; but early on, I frequently connected peoples origins or had reoccurring characters appear and created what folks in this thread playfully called The Tawmis Verse. This is no different. The bard I use in yours has been used quite a few times!
> 
> As always, I hope you enjoy and this fits what you were looking for! Id love to hear a comment in this thread as it helps keep it alive and bumped!
> 
> Enjoy!
> ====================================
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: Original below*
> ...


*Spoiler: Original below*
Show






Well done, although it's always odd to remember the longer "youth" range of elves. :)
Unfortunately, it doesn't "feel" right for what I had in my head, which was a bit too nebulous to share. I had a chance to think things over more to solidify which hopefully is useful:

Modified the traits/ideals/flaw list (toss-up between the flaws though):
*Spoiler: Traits/Ideal/Bond/Flaw(s)*
Show

Personality Trait
- I know a story relevant to almost every situation.
- Nobody stays angry at me or around me for long, since I can defuse any amount of tension.

Ideal
- Independence. I must prove that I can handle myself without the coddling of my family. (Chaotic)

Bond
- I idolize a hero of the old tales and measure my deeds against that persons.

Flaw
1	I'm never satisfied with what I have― I always want more.
2	Im quick to assume that someone is trying to cheat me.
3	Im a sucker for a pretty face.


Theranial grew up in an inn/tavern owned by his parents and run by them, their children (Theranial and his younger sister) and his uncle. The inn had enough traffic and visitors to keep the family at least comfortable, and usually at least a bit more. Theranial's uncle had previously had a brief career as an adventurer, but a bit of bad luck resulting in a lingering injury sidelined him. He often shared stories of his companions and adventures with their visitors (especially any adventuring types) as well as his niece and nephew. 
The children learned at relatively young ages ways to help around; fetching & carrying, collecting herbs for the kitchen, etc. As they grew older their skills expanded, learning to cook (with varying skills), simple herb lore (particularly popular was his uncle's hangover "cure"). Music wasn't unusual for the family, both for their own pleasure and joy, as well as sometimes for their visitors.
The stories from his uncle and some of their visitors fascinated Theranial; his uncle taught him to use a sword and other useful adventuring skills (some of which were less than approved by parents). Some of the visitors helped him learn to read people and to help soothe and manage the more problematic ones, as well as more than a few card games of varying respectability.
While his desire to strike out and adventure was strong, he couldn't leave his family in the lurch and short handed. His sister getting older and more able and interested in helping around the inn helped, but it wasn't until his uncle married that there were enough spare hands to overwhelm the lingering concerns he had.

----------


## georger0171

My Female Tiefling Evoker needs a backstory, please.
Her name is Lolikiano. It was her lifelong dream to learn magic. She grew up on the streets, pickpocketing until she had enough money to pay for tuition at a school of magic. Her flaw is that she is as stubborn as a mule.

----------


## Katzekerl

Im really enjoying your work and would love you to flesh out my next character. I really am not settled on anything including names. 

My level 3 high elf archer battle master Haldir is a refugee soldier of a conquered city state Gildar (not sure about the details of the conqueror). The final attack happened when he was a young elf of around 50 and was ordered to help guard the civilian retreat. He has served as a watcher for the human city Thurin that gave them refuge under King Vinya. Vinyas son and successor Maug was less patient with them, and some elves hate depending on humans, so he was one of about 20 young elves who want to retake their home, and have gone to various cities to seek experience, resources, and allies. He will meet up with the party in one city and be convinced that adventuring is a way to meet his goals. 

Personality: I face problems head-on. A simple, direct solution is the best path to success; I can stare down a hell hound without flinching
Ideal:Greater good. Our lot is to lay down our lives in defense of others
Bond: My city, nation, or people are all that matter
Flaw: I'd rather eat my armor than admit when I'm wrong
Stat order is dexterity, intelligence, constitution, wisdom, strength, charisma

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey Tawmis! Been awhile, but I got some characters  that I'd love help with fleshing out and getting on paper.
> 
> I won't flood you with all the requests at once, but here's what I have for the first one.
> 
> Name: Seeker (Previously Sentry, details below)
> Race: Warforged (Previously Human, details below)
> Class: Armorer Artificer
> Age: ~5 years since woke up as Warforged, between 40 and 50 years old as a Human prior to that.
> Sentry Age: ~ 4 year old Warforged.
> ...


Urmph! Finally got around to doing this one for you - I'd just done a Warforged before this and didn't want them to seem too similar.
Tonight I was listening to some soundtracks - and I realized I'd not gotten back to doing yours.
So I threw on some music - and got to writing.
Apologies about the delay - not even sure if you need this anymore, considering how long it's been.
Regardless - hope you enjoy!
=========================================

The prophets foretold of this day  they called it The Jarrigun  meaning the final day of judgement. They foretold that the day would come when the Ancestors of the Skies would return to free the souls from the chains of the flesh. They foretold a world of rapture and peace.

They were right  the day did come  and they came from the stars.

But peace? Rapture? None of that is to be found.

Once beautiful buildings now lie toppled, concrete coffins for those who could not escape from their towering homes when the Zenfree came. The air  though once tainted with pollution  now reeks of searing flesh, smoldering and bubbling. The skies, once filled with clouds and stars are littered with ships from the Zenfree reigning death from above.

I have watched family, friends and strangers murdered before my eyes as small pockets of resisters try to fight the Zenfree  all for naught. The Zenfree are more powerful physically and have weapons like weve never seen before.

My name is Sentry  and I was once a proud guard of Commissioner Gorehaun of Everlight. Now, Gorehaun was cut into a thousand pieces and broadcast for all to see  in our minds, our dreams, our nightmares. Everlight, named for the beautiful lights on the top of the three towers, shining their light proudly towards the heavens waiting for the Ancestors from the Skies to return  is now a dark, torn, desolate ruin. But during my time as a personal guard to Commissioner Gorehaun  I was privy to his hidden chambers  and one such place he kept  a place his most trusted scientists worked. Scientists whose deaths were faked so that they could work here gave up any semblance of life  because they believed in something special. Theyd developed a portal that could touch the stars, they claimed. Commissioner Gorehaun believed that it was a portal to the Ancestors of the Skies.

Its never been tested.

And here I am now  standing before it. The portal shimmers a faint blue  it looks as if its composed of water  with my distorted reflection staring back at me. This goes one of two ways  I step through it and if it truly does connect to the Ancestors of the Skies  as in the Zenfree  I am as good as dead. It could also just drop me off in the middle of space to suffocate. Or it could just drop me off on some distant land devoid of life. Truth is  any of those sound better than whats happening outside. But what I hope happens is that when I step through  I can find someone  an army of some kind  to come back and reclaim my world from the Zenfree.

My name is Sentry  and right now  I am about to risk it all. One step for mankind

Seeker! a voice calls out.

I look, staring  I feel  weird.

Snap out of it, Seeker, the voice repeats. I turn and see someone  tall, elegant looking. Thin. Beautiful eyes and hair. Pointed ears? She approaches me. Seeker, has something happened to your wiring? Youve been off today.

Apologies, Ellisha, I say  wait  how do I know her name? I feel  different today.

Youve been acting strangely since we checked out that small burst of light, Ellisha, a beautiful female elf says. All we found was the weird clothing and the husk of what looked to be something of a humanoid of some kind  one Ive never seen before.

It looked as if it might have been human, I reply. Might have been? But I am human. It was me wasnt it? I raise my hand and am horrified to see theyre mechanical. Large. Whats happened? Who am I? What are these feelings I feel?

Human? Ellisha seems to laugh. Theres not been humans here for a very, very, very long time, Seeker. I doubt that was a human. My ancestors dont even remember humans.

Ancestors? Why does that word mean something?

Now stop being silly, take in the warm sun, and enjoy the beautiful sunset, Ellisha smiles, sitting down on a tree stump.

My eyes go upward  the sky. I can see the sky. Its blue again.

Its always been blue.

Whats wrong with me?

Why do I feel like two people?

After an hour, Ellisha stands up, looks at me and says, We better get going. The others are expecting you. I wont tell them about how youve been acting today. We will keep that between you and I. She shook her head again and muttered, Humans. Youre funny, Seeker.






> My Female Tiefling Evoker needs a backstory, please.
> Her name is Lolikiano. It was her lifelong dream to learn magic. She grew up on the streets, pickpocketing until she had enough money to pay for tuition at a school of magic. Her flaw is that she is as stubborn as a mule.


You left the playing field pretty open for me - so here's what I came up with!
I had some fun with it - like "Sirteks School of Wizardry" - this is a reference to the company "Sir-Tech" who developed the old CRPG "Wizardry" - and the Evoker teacher "Wurdnuh" is a reference to Werdna in Wizardry (the main bad guy for the first few games).

I'd love to hear your feedback!
Enjoy!
=====================================

My name is Lolikiano  which, Id grown up most of my life believing to mean Dark Beauty. Thats what my mother told me the name meant  just before she disappeared on me one day. My mother was poor, and my father  if my mother is to be believed  died bravely in some battle. Shed sent me out to fetch some bread  which to hear meant, begging for it  or stealing it  whichever opportunity arose first. Being a young girl, begging came easy  and most men and women  took pity on me and gave me bread and drink. That was until I turned ten years old, and my body began to change. I developed horns, my skin color slowly changed over  time  and the truth of my bloodline was revealed. I was a Tiefling  something that looked part human and part demon.

Two things happened when this started  my mother had sent me to fetch some bread  and I learned that begging wasnt working anymore. People gasped when they saw me or turned their gaze away from me  now I was being forced to steal. The second thing  when I came home that day  my mother was gone. Shed left everything behind. But she was gone. At first Id thought shed gone out to get food or water also  but when the days turned into weeks  I knew she wasnt coming back. Shed run away because of what Id become.

My stealing caught the attention of a local gang run by another Tiefling named Hauren. He told me that he could take me under his wing  and make me a part of his organization  and he would provide me with shelter and food. When I accepted and introduced myself, he smiled and said, Fitting name. Id thought he was flirting  but I would come to learn that my name truly meant Power of Darkness in the Abyssal tongue.

Rummaging through my mothers possessions  what little they were in the slums we lived in  I found an assortment of spellbooks  but I couldnt read any of the text. Hauren said he couldnt either  that he never bothered with learning anything, other than stealing. He had a place in the slums  and old, abandoned warehouse  which he used as shelter for his guild and ran his business out of. I told Hauren that I would work with him and earn my percentage of what I stole, to one day pay for a teacher to teach me the ways of magic  like my mother. So I can find out if she is the reason I am the way that I am  and if she is  I can find her, track her down  and have my revenge.

I worked for Hauren for quite a few years  and eventually, I went from stealing for him  to showcasing for him. Hed often acquired unique paintings of great value and had bidding wars in the warehouse. Hed used me to display the paintings and speak of them. He claimed I had a special kind of appeal and intelligence when I spoke. The bidding of such paintings earned Hauren a considerable amount of money  far more than sending his guild members to pickpocket those walking through the streets. He attributed that increase of sales from these acquired paintings to my ability to speak of them  which earned me a larger percentage. 

It was two years of working with Hauren, auctioning these acquired paintings that I had finally accrued enough money to pay for my entrance exam into Sirteks School of Wizardry. In the class, my interest was solely in Evocation. This got me assigned to a teacher by the name of Wurdnuh.

I remember how he looked at me, arms folded behind his back, his hands clenching one another, his gaze peering down at me. It does not surprise me you seek to learn Evocation, Lolikiano. I see the Tiefling blood coursing through your veins. Those who specialize in Evocation are typically of the supernatural bloodline, seeking to master powerful, aggressive, and destructive spells. Evokers, like yourself, he paced around me, slowly, like an eagle staring down at a wounded rodent, are born  not made. Often times, the fire that burns their soul is the fire of demonic hereditary, his smile beamed at me. I can teach you the ways of the Evoker. I will gladly teach you the ways

For three years, I studied with Wurdnuh  then a note came to me.

I know when your mother is.  Hauren.

----------


## Galithar

> Urmph! Finally got around to doing this one for you - ...snip...


I'll add my comments later, and send you a message when I do. I do still need this character as real life has prevented me from starting my campaign. I'm currently working and going back to school full time.  So my free time is a little limited! Haha

Edit: I have lots of things I'll be changing but, as always, very well written. The changes are more because this is helping me create the back-backstory for one of my players and I didn't communicate enough of the story that he already had and the pieces of my world. I changed some references to "future" things. Like replacing concrete with stone and such.  Very helpful for me though and I appreciate you taking the time to do this for me! 


The prophets foretold of this day  they called it The Jarrigun  meaning the final *[removed day of for personal taste]* judgement. They foretold that the day would come when the Ancestors of the Skies would return to free the souls from the chains of the flesh. They foretold a world of rapture and peace.
_Perfect set-up for a multiverse tie in I had in mind already_

They were right  the day did come  and they came from the stars.

But peace? Rapture? None of that is to be found.

Once beautiful buildings now lie toppled, *stone* coffins for those who could not escape from their towering homes when the Zenfree came. The air  once tainted with pollution  now reeks of searing flesh, smoldering and bubbling. The skies, once filled with clouds and stars are littered with *portals* from the Zenfree reigning death from above. *Flying creatures swarming down, smaller creatures spawning from them as they land.*

I watched family, friends and strangers murdered before my eyes as small pockets of *resistance* try to fight the Zenfree  all for naught. The Zenfree are more powerful physically and *their numbers seem beyond counting.*

My name is *need a filler name. Sentinel (previously Sentry) is the name of the Warforged body, before the player's character takes its body over in the transfer.* and I was once a proud guard of Commissioner Gorehaun of Everlight. Now, Gorehaun was cut into a thousand pieces and broadcast for all to see  in our minds, our dreams, our nightmares. Everlight, named for the beautiful lights on the top of the three towers, shining their light proudly towards the heavens waiting for the Ancestors from the Skies to return  is now a dark, torn, desolate ruin. But during my time as a personal guard to Commissioner Gorehaun  I was privy to his hidden chambers  and one such place he kept  a place his most trusted scientists worked. Scientists whose deaths were faked so that they could work here gave up any semblance of life  because they believed in something special. Theyd developed a *device* that could touch the stars", they claimed. Commissioner Gorehaun believed that it was a portal to the Ancestors of the Skies.

Its never been tested.

And here I am now  standing before it. The portal shimmers a faint blue  it looks as if its composed of water  with my distorted reflection staring back at me. This goes one of two ways  I step through it and if it truly does connect to the Ancestors of the Skies  the Zenfree  and I am as good as dead. It could also just drop me off in the middle of space to suffocate. Or it could just drop me off on some distant land devoid of life. Truth is  any of those sound better than whats happening outside. But what I hope happens is that when I step through  I can find someone  an army of some kind  to come back and reclaim my world from the Zenfree.

My name is *filler name*  and right now  I am about to risk it all. One step for mankind

*This is the point where I really think I wasn't clear on the already established story. The Warforged body that was Sentinel was inactive. Something happened to it prior to the inhabitation of the soul of a human. I've recently come up with the idea that a shady organization in my world was trying to reactivate it and that's what drew the soul to it. They thought they were successful, but didn't realize the Warforged had a new soul (they likely are not of the belief that Warforged have souls in the first place). The human soul freaks out, not understanding what happened,  possibly thinking the creatures are are some form of Zenfree (they would be elves, dwarves, Goliath, Orcs, Loxodon, etc. No humans which were the only race in their previous world) and fight to escape. In the escape they would lose an arm to one of their captors (or possibly some Indiana Jones esque try to grab their hat as the door slams shut, except unlike Indiana Jones they fail) After the escape is when the shock of the transfer, the lost arm, and the fact that Sentinel's soul still exists within the body to a small degree (basically a permanent, but currently dormant Docent from ERftLW), causes all previous memory to be lost. They take up the name Seeker as their name once they are found and assumed to just be a Warcorged with memory loss.*

So to try to give clarity, the Human has no decided name, but is the actual character. I think I will leave it blank for now, if and when I get to the reveal in campaign I would get input from the player to name. You of course can use any filler name if you do a revised backstory.
Sentinel is the name of a Warforged that has gone dormant. Basically the body is dead, but it's soul and mind remain trapped in the physical form of the body. This name is known because it is branded i to the Warforged body. Human soul also knows this was the bodies name, but doesn't feel a connection with it so chose a new name and hides the branding.
Seeker is the name the character takes when the Human soul wakes up and doesn't remember their past.

Adding a bit more lore. The creatures that are attacking are a recurring theme in my campaigns. They were going to be the BBEG of the last campaign, but it was forced to end early. I wrote the ending on my own as a partial success. The world was destroyed but my players characters managed to escape with a portion of their population to a new world. The new campaign world. The players don't know this, but a few players had set their characters on paths to immortality and are still in my world. They may or may not be revealed later. My point being that the world you created with this experimental portal acted like a beacon. When those creatures were looking for a new world to devour they could sense it through the Astral void between planes because of this portal. So the thing that doomed them was also the thing that saved them, one of them at least. They never expected it to leave the body behind.

----------


## J.C.

> I'll add my comments later, and send you a message when I do. I do still need this character as real life has prevented me from starting my campaign. I'm currently working and going back to school full time.  So my free time is a little limited! Haha


Two Spirit.

----------


## Tawmis

> Im really enjoying your work and would love you to flesh out my next character. I really am not settled on anything including names. 
> 
> My level 3 high elf archer battle master Haldir is a refugee soldier of a conquered city state Gildar (not sure about the details of the conqueror). The final attack happened when he was a young elf of around 50 and was ordered to help guard the civilian retreat. He has served as a watcher for the human city Thurin that gave them refuge under King Vinya. Vinyas son and successor Maug was less patient with them, and some elves hate depending on humans, so he was one of about 20 young elves who want to retake their home, and have gone to various cities to seek experience, resources, and allies. He will meet up with the party in one city and be convinced that adventuring is a way to meet his goals. 
> 
> Personality: I face problems head-on. A simple, direct solution is the best path to success; I can stare down a hell hound without flinching
> Ideal: Greater good. Our lot is to lay down our lives in defense of others
> Bond: My city, nation, or people are all that matter
> Flaw: I'd rather eat my armor than admit when I'm wrong
> Stat order is dexterity, intelligence, constitution, wisdom, strength, charisma


Since you weren't sure about the conqueror - I wasn't sure if you meant the DM hadn't told you - or if it was open.
I assumed 'open' - so I created a history and conqueror for you - perhaps, if your DM likes the idea, they can infuse it into their game.
Change around whatever they - or you - want to change.
Regardless - would love to hear your thoughts on this!
Enjoy!
=================================

All of my life, Ive been trained to fight. The persistent threat of orcs from the Gazaaren Steppes has made for my entire bloodline to be trained to defend our lands. My name is Haldir  and Ive become a battle master, specializing in archery. Its not to say I cant  or wont  fight an enemy up close and personal. Ive had to  more than once. The story goes that during the time of the gods  Kazalaan, god of the orcs  spread his people across the land to claim it in his name. Furious, Lanna, goddess of the elves  unleashed a flurry of arrows into the world, striking the land, killing millions of orcs  and Lannas arrows are what gave birth to the first trees  that we now call our home.

This story  whether its true or not  has created a blood feud between Elves and Orcs that has spanned on for centuries. 

For the most part, it seemed as if it would continue to span for centuries  when one side seemed to gain the advantage, the tide would turn, and swing the pendulum the other way. Both sides seemed too evenly matched  the orcs were far more aggressive and ferocious in their attacks; while my people were more skilled and patient, and could drive them back.

I was fifty years old  young for one such as myself  when all of that changed. A charismatic orc leader by the name of Kallesh Shall (which translated to born of the one eye) was different. He gathered the orcs from his tribe  as well as neighboring tribes  and brought them under his rule. Not through strength and killing  but by wisdom. He led the orcs against my people and used tactics, rather than just sheer aggression  and for the first time in history  my people were forced to flee from our homes.

We retreated back to Thurin  a human city, whom we had established a trading relationship with  providing them with lumber, food and skins  while they provided us with steel weapons and armor. Now, forced to retreat into Thurin  my people crowded their streets, and overflowed the citys population. Where once, wed provided them lumber and food  now we were taking up space and giving nothing in return.

King Vinya was a kind king, however. He assigned many of us to the city walls, to help defend against the orcs who were now seeking to complete their tasks of murdering and wiping every elf from existence.  Through our mutual understanding we were able to help the humans and earn our place in Thurin  but when King Vinya passed, and his eldest son and heir to the throne, Maug took the throne  he was not as understanding as his father.

He accused my people  perhaps rightfully so  for bringing the danger of the orcs to their walls. All of my life, I was trained to fight  to stand and ensure what I believed in was what prevailed. It has always bothered me that I was forced to flee from my home  and the words of Maug are like searing alcohol on an open wound.

My simple, direct, facing problems head on  often made me less charismatic to those around me  but rarely could someone argue with the results. It was past time letting the orcs sit in our homes, spoil our lands. In the slums of Thurin  I called for a meeting  that a small band of us should attempt to sneak back into our homes and reclaim our land. When others demanded that they wanted to go  I explained that our presence needed to remain here  despite Maugs words  we were a part of the citys defense until the orcs could be driven back. Also, a lack of presence here would alert the orcs that something was going on.

Thered been several cities between our home and Thurin  the orcs left most of them alone  deciding to track us down. Theyd go after the other cities after the filth of the elves was erased from the world  and perhaps, in that  somewhere out there  I could find companions  explain to them that the orcs would be turning their attention to them soon enough.

And that banding together, perhaps we can find and put a stop to Kallesh Shall and his marching orcs.

----------


## george moshingt

This seems super cool, and very helpful. My new character could definitely use some fleshing out if you get the chance.

Name: Locke
Race: Human
Age: 29
Class: Cleric (Twilight) Level 3
Background: Criminal
Setting: Eberron

Stats in order: Wisdom, Dexterity, Constitution, Strength, Charisma, Intelligence

Personality Trait: I don't pay attention to the risks in a situation. Never tell me the odds
Bond: I'm guilty of a terrible crime. I hope I can redeem myself for it.
Ideals: I don't steal from others in the trade.
Flaw: An innocent person is in prison for a crime that I committed. I'm okay with that.

Regret: Murdered a rival. Actions may have been justified, but their face still haunts you.

The basic idea is a cleric devoted to the dark six, specifically the Keeper. A member of a priesthood (the shadowsworn), which in actuality is closer to mercenaries, thieves, and assassins. Essentially as they are devout to the death god, taking a life or even loosing your own is seen as a boon rather than something bad.

----------


## georger0171

Damn, dude. I'm so thankful for this! I can't wait to show it to my club!
Also, go write a book or something, geez. You're that good.

----------


## Tawmis

> Damn, dude. I'm so thankful for this! I can't wait to show it to my club!
> Also, go write a book or something, geez. You're that good.


Flattery gets you everywhere!
Kidding aside - I've been working on a book for YEARS now - but it's more of a younger audience book. It's a mix of Harry Potter, with Lion the Witch & The Wardrobe, mixed together - with an influence of Norse mythology. But that's been in the works for quite some time.

I do love stories - and writing them. It's one of the main reasons I homebrew'ed a world to create my own content, lore, gods, etc.
And when I play D&D - I love creating the character backgrounds - it helps me get into my character's mind - and also makes me feel more attached - because I know he/she has a story. They're not just stats that I roll. So coming in here and offering to write backgrounds for folks helps them (I hope!) - but it also helps me, because it tames the creative storm swirling in my head. :)




> Edit: I have lots of things I'll be changing but, as always, very well written. The changes are more because this is helping me create the back-backstory for one of my players and I didn't communicate enough of the story that he already had and the pieces of my world. I changed some references to "future" things. Like replacing concrete with stone and such.  Very helpful for me though and I appreciate you taking the time to do this for me!


First and foremost - *thank you for the donation, Galithar!*

As for the story - I had an absolute blast writing it. I did try to write it from a futurist point of view (for the character's initial state, before the portal). Then when they leap through the portal - shove them into a "fantasy future" (Ebberon, which I've never played in) type setting. :)




> Adding a bit more lore. The creatures that are attacking are a recurring theme in my campaigns. They were going to be the BBEG of the last campaign, but it was forced to end early. I wrote the ending on my own as a partial success. The world was destroyed but my players characters managed to escape with a portion of their population to a new world. The new campaign world. The players don't know this, but a few players had set their characters on paths to immortality and are still in my world. They may or may not be revealed later.* My point being that the world you created with this experimental portal acted like a beacon. When those creatures were looking for a new world to devour they could sense it through the Astral void between planes because of this portal. So the thing that doomed them was also the thing that saved them, one of them at least. They never expected it to leave the body behind.*


I dig the edit! And I love the idea!




> This seems super cool, and very helpful. My new character could definitely use some fleshing out if you get the chance.
> 
> Name: Locke
> Race: Human
> Age: 29
> Class: Cleric (Twilight) Level 3
> Background: Criminal
> Setting: Eberron
> 
> ...


It's been added - there's no others in front of you - so I will try to knock this out soon. :)

Quick question - do you already have a name or lore for your Death God? (Never played in Ebberon - but it's not stopped me from writing in there - so I wasn't sure if it's an Ebberon Death God or a custom - or open for me to explore) :D

----------


## george moshingt

The gods name is the keeper it's part of the dark six, they are pre established ebberon gods. (Basically the counter the sovereign host the nine "good" gods). Essentially the idea of death in ebberon is when you die rather than a God claiming you, your soul travels to a sort of limbo where you linger eternally. The keeper is a greedy God who claims those souls before they can reach limbo, to some this is a blessing, to others an eternal torment (the keeper does not have good intentions).

I may have some things wrong, this is my forat time in ebberon, so this is just my basic understanding from reading a few sources.

----------


## AvvyR

Are you still doing these? I have disparate elements of a character that I'm trying to hammer into something cool and cohesive. Wanted to explore and outsider's perspective.

----------


## Tawmis

> Are you still doing these? I have disparate elements of a character that I'm trying to hammer into something cool and cohesive. Wanted to explore and outsider's perspective.


Indeed I am! There's only one (https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=856) in front of you (once you submit yours)! I've been wrapped up with quite a few D&D Sessions I DM, and wrapping up my own *webseries, Neverending Nights.* 

But I will be getting back to these here!

----------


## AvvyR

Ok, cool. Like I said, I have disparate elements that are currently in need of structure to make them go together. 

1. The character has the outlander background. She's lived at least most of her life in the woods and respects living the natural way, hunting and foraging her own food and living an ascetic life off the land. Views herself as an apex predator. Nature is ruthless, but dispassionate and fair.

2. She's also a wizard, with a very nature and hunter-based flavor to her spells. Scorching ray will be drawn from a spectral bow that fires three flaming arrows, Evard's Black Tentacles will be mighty vines growing out of the ground. Stuff like that. Not entirely sure how to reconcile wizardly studiousness with the character's wild theme.

3. So, why not just be a druid, right? The character is cut off from natural forces, and thus has turned to arcane study to obtain a facsimile of druid-like abilities. She may or may not have been at least partially raised by druids and wanted to replicate their powers. 

4. I'm not totally committed to exactly why she can't access primal magic. My working rationale is that she's viewed by primal forces as some sort of aberration, something outside of the natural order. 

5. To that end, the loose explanation I'm working on is that maybe in her last life, she was a Spirit Naga that had its reincarnation cycle broken (By a wish spell from one who chose to break the chain, but not destroy the creature?) and came back as a humanoid with the soul of the Naga, but none of the memories or personality. I'm not set on this either. 

6. Her overarching goal and reason to adventure, go into cities, etc. is because she can "no longer hear the spirit of the forest" and wants to find out why/fix it. For some reason, things have changed in the forest, and she no longer feels at home there. Unsure whether the problem is with the forest itself, or within her. 

7. Character study is: Make the life you want with the tools you have.

As you can see, I need a lot of help getting these ideas strung together, so I really appreciate your help and creativity, because I'm having a block.

----------


## Nerdguy88

This is a really cool threat. Its been so much fun to read through everything you have done! 

Here is a character concept I have been working on if you are able to help.

Name: Barnaby Oswald Boyd (Bob)
Setting: Faerun
Class: Wizard 1/Sorcerer(Abberant) 1/Cleric(Arcane) 1
Race: VHuman
Gender: Male
Background: Cloistered Scholar
Diety: Mystra
Str 8, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
Feat: Spell Sniper (Eldritch Blast)

Personality: There's nothing I like more than a good mystery.
Ideals: Self-Improvement. The goal of a life of study is the betterment of oneself.
Bonds: I sold my soul for knowledge. I hope to do great deeds and win it back.
Flaws: I am easily distracted by the promise of information.

Character concept: Bob loves magic in all its forms. He is especially enamoured with cantrip magic and will do just about anything to get more of it. He originally joined a wizard college but did not do very well after learning the basics. Bob is easily distracted and loses focus regularly. The plan is to take as many spell casting classes as possible to get all the cantrips if he can. The thought of why cantrip magic is unlimited while everything else isn't seemed interesting. Learning everything he can about cantrips is one of his main goals.

Spells:
Eldritch Blast - Spellsniper
Aberrant Sorcerer - Mind Sliver, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Firebolt, Mending, Gift of Alacrity, Dissonant Whispers, Shield, Chaos Bolt
Arcane Cleric - Guidance, Thamaturgy, Spare the dying, blade ward, dancing lights, Cure Wounds, Sanctuary, Healing Word - 
Wizard - Shape Water, mold earth, gust, Absorb Elements, Alarm, Comprehend languages, Feather Fall, Find Familiar, Witch Bolt

----------


## Bjarkmundur

Holy shiiii Tawmis! 

I'm going around the forums and checking up on projects that were active when I was actively playing.

 You are still going strong 2 years later!

Mad props, and hope you've been safe <3

----------


## Tawmis

> This seems super cool, and very helpful. My new character could definitely use some fleshing out if you get the chance.
> 
> Name: Locke
> Race: Human
> Age: 29
> Class: Cleric (Twilight) Level 3
> Background: Criminal
> Setting: Eberron
> Stats in order: Wisdom, Dexterity, Constitution, Strength, Charisma, Intelligence
> ...


I am not at all familiar with Eberron other than the D&D MMO, which I play every blue moon - if that.
So I had to do some research - which is always fun.
I think I came up with a very, very, very tragic background for the character.
Sorry it took so long - I am DMing a bunch of games (COVID makes people want to D&D remotely, just to connect with people - who would have thought!)
Also, my senior dog has been having issues - so it's been difficult to sit and write much.
But here it is at long last!
Enjoy!
========================================

The campfire flickers as shadows dance in the fading light around me. I am lost in thought, thinking of the things Ive done. Most of which, I have learned to live with. As a Cleric of the Keeper, the God of Death and Decay, Ive seen my fair share of horrible things in this world and its hardened my soul, wrapped my consciousness in impregnable barbed wire. But there, deep in my mind, screaming and echoing, never silent is my best friend Harrik Longstem.

Harrik Longstem was my best friend  a human, kind and gracious. He came from a well-to-do family with more gold than they knew what to do with. Harrik had met me while I had been living on the streets of Korth. Hed been with his family and their guards when he saw me and took pity on me. I am not sure what it was about me that he saw  but he stopped and gave me enough coin to survive for months. Id thought that would be the first and last time Id see him  that this was just some act of pity he felt for me. But he ended up coming back week after week, looking for me. He wanted to know more about me, the things Id seen, the things Id done  what life was like on the streets of Korth. I would learn that his parents had never let him out of the house, for fear someone might abduct him and ransom him  because, as he said, the gods forgive them if they had to part with a single coin if it wasnt for something that was mandatory or to purchase something elaborate. He told me how hed snuck out of his home once he saw me because he felt some kind of kinship with me  almost an opposite. Where hed wanted to see the real world; in me, hed seen someone who was tired of living on the streets.

Harrik used some of his money to dress me in clothing that felt like the most expensive silk Id ever seen and brought me to his house, one day  introduced me as Locke, the son of Arreis, land owner of Sarisvell. Id never heard of Sarisvell  and was pretty sure hed made up the name, to ensure his parents would not know the barons of the land. His parents treated me with respect, invited me to their dinner table  a table that stretched over forty feet, for a family of six. Everyone sat so far apart, but I realized the table was this big to allow for room on the table to display priceless tokens that the family had amassed over the years.

Weeks turned to months, months turned to years, and I simply became known as Locke, son of Arreis to the Longstem family. Id stay for a few days, every few weeks  but then have to return to the streets, until I could return with Harrik to continue the ruse. I was getting accustomed to the rich life Harrik and his family led, and despite our friendship  I grew tired of life on the streets. If I could just take one of the many priceless items in the Longstem home, I could sell it and leave Korth behind and start a new life.

Sypheros, the moon of shade, had peered its eye through the window that fateful night. I had excused myself from the dining room table and headed for the restroom. However, once I turned the corner, I quickly dashed up the spiral staircase, lined with paintings valued more than I would ever hope to earn in my life time  but that would be too big, too difficult to hide. In Harriks room, thered been a crystal sphere that traced the cycles of the moon. Hed told me it possessed great magic. That I could fit in my pocket, and after dinner, take and sell  and with that money, leave and make a new life for myself, build a home, and be rich. As I placed the item in my pocket, I heard Harriks voice behind me, What are you doing?

I turned and in Harriks eyes I saw a pain of betrayal that took my youthful heart and shattered it. Hed trusted me, befriended me, and now had caught me stealing. I am not sure if it was the look on his face, the guilt that exploded in my chest for my betrayal  but what came next did not feel like it was me. Some unseen force made me draw my elaborate dagger Id kept at my side, and plunged it into Harriks neck. He quickly grabbed his neck, blood pouring out of the wound, gurgling. One of the guards entered the room and I had to think quickly. I plunged the dagger into my stomach and threw it at the guard, then collapsed to the floor screaming for help.

More guards rushed into the room and I pointed to the first guard and gasped, He killed Harrik I tried to stop him. The guards saw that hed been holding a bloody dagger with a blank expression on his face and quickly tackled him and subdued him.

Theyd taken me and Harrik to the closest temple  but I knew it was too late for Harrik. He laid next to me, his lifeless eyes peering at me, accusatorily. I was approached by a priest that night  he looked different than the others who tended to us.

He whispered in my ear, The Keeper has guided your hand. Welcome to the Order.

And that night, I was taken off the streets and taught the ways of the Keeper, the god of death and decay. The years that followed, I saw things that would break the soul of any man or woman, but that was a part of who I was, who Id become.

But I could never release the voice of Harriks voice, gurgling, drowning in his own blood. The look of his death-filled eyes peering at me, piercing my soul deeper than any weapon ever could.

1. Got the city name from this helpful Reddit post: https://www.reddit.com/r/Eberron/com...aps_of_cities/

2. Got the name(s) of the moons here:
http://eberronunlimited.wikidot.com/...ons-of-eberron
And came across this as well, which is amazing: http://marksworld.zeemer.com/files/c.../calendar.html

----------


## george moshingt

> I am not at all familiar with Eberron other than the D&D MMO, which I play every blue moon - if that.
> So I had to do some research - which is always fun.
> I think I came up with a very, very, very tragic background for the character.
> Sorry it took so long - I am DMing a bunch of games (COVID makes people want to D&D remotely, just to connect with people - who would have thought!)
> Also, my senior dog has been having issues - so it's been difficult to sit and write much.
> But here it is at long last!
> Enjoy!
> ========================================
> 
> ...


Tawmis,

Thanks for all of your effort. This all came together nicely and I liked the touches of research that you put into it. I'm impressed with your research because I normally wouldn't have gone through and found actual sources from Ebberon, but it really made it feel like the character wasn't just lifted from another world and randomly dropped into Ebberon. While there was a definite edge to parts of the story, it makes the character feel more interesting and was ultimately forced on you because of the dice rolls I had. The friend being brought in and built up only to have me strike him down was pretty brutal but I liked it. I haven't played in Ebberon so this should be interesting.
This gives me a huge step up on this campaign. I appreciate your hard work and will definitely swing by again if I make another character. 

Thank you for your time and keep up the good work. 

Respectfully, 

George Moshington (the ending got cut off)

----------


## Tawmis

> This is a really cool threat. Its been so much fun to read through everything you have done! 
> Here is a character concept I have been working on if you are able to help.
> Name: Barnaby Oswald Boyd (Bob)
> Setting: Faerun
> Class: Wizard 1/Sorcerer(Abberant) 1/Cleric(Arcane) 1
> Race: VHuman
> Gender: Male
> Background: Cloistered Scholar
> Diety: Mystra
> ...


Consider it added - it's next in line!




> Holy shiiii Tawmis! 
> I'm going around the forums and checking up on projects that were active when I was actively playing.
>  You are still going strong 2 years later!
> Mad props, and hope you've been safe <3


Indeed. It helps quell the creative screams in my head. I am so impressed that this has continued for as long as it has. When I started this idea - I wasn't sure if I'd get any hits on the offer. Now here we are 29 pages deep and 2 years later. I feel very blessed and honored to have people trust me with the idea of further developing their characters!




> Tawmis,
> Thanks for all of your effort. This all came together nicely and I liked the touches of research that you put into it. I'm impressed with your research because I normally wouldn't have gone through and found actual sources from Ebberon, but it really made it feel like the character wasn't just lifted from another world and randomly dropped into Ebberon. While there was a definite edge to parts of the story, it makes the character feel more interesting and was ultimately forced on you because of the dice rolls I had. The friend being brought in and built up only to have me strike him down was pretty brutal but I liked it. I haven't played in Ebberon so this should be interesting.
> This gives me a huge step up on this campaign. I appreciate your hard work and will definitely swing by again if I make another character. 
> Thank you for your time and keep up the good work. 
> Respectfully, 
> George Moshington (the ending got cut off)


In my head, the only reason Locke considered him a "best friend" was that Locke had no one else. No one else ever showed him kindness.
So when he was caught stealing - he was so ashamed - he couldn't really live with that shame - so he did what just randomly came to him - get rid of the one who would make him feel ashamed seeing every morning.
And then at the end, alluded that the Death God (The Keeper) had played a hand in it all - and that all Locke had wanted was to get off the streets - and by killing his best friend, the Keeper honored that and took him off the streets and into the Keeper's "church."
Hopefully all of that helps really build on the character and your DM is cool with it.
*And thank you - I assume it was you who just donated to my cause! Thank you!*




> Ok, cool. Like I said, I have disparate elements that are currently in need of structure to make them go together. 
> 1. The character has the outlander background. She's lived at least most of her life in the woods and respects living the natural way, hunting and foraging her own food and living an ascetic life off the land. Views herself as an apex predator. Nature is ruthless, but dispassionate and fair.
> 2. She's also a wizard, with a very nature and hunter-based flavor to her spells. Scorching ray will be drawn from a spectral bow that fires three flaming arrows, Evard's Black Tentacles will be mighty vines growing out of the ground. Stuff like that. Not entirely sure how to reconcile wizardly studiousness with the character's wild theme.
> 3. So, why not just be a druid, right? The character is cut off from natural forces, and thus has turned to arcane study to obtain a facsimile of druid-like abilities. She may or may not have been at least partially raised by druids and wanted to replicate their powers. 
> 4. I'm not totally committed to exactly why she can't access primal magic. My working rationale is that she's viewed by primal forces as some sort of aberration, something outside of the natural order. 
> 5. To that end, the loose explanation I'm working on is that maybe in her last life, she was a Spirit Naga that had its reincarnation cycle broken (By a wish spell from one who chose to break the chain, but not destroy the creature?) and came back as a humanoid with the soul of the Naga, but none of the memories or personality. I'm not set on this either. 
> 6. Her overarching goal and reason to adventure, go into cities, etc. is because she can "no longer hear the spirit of the forest" and wants to find out why/fix it. For some reason, things have changed in the forest, and she no longer feels at home there. Unsure whether the problem is with the forest itself, or within her. 
> 7. Character study is: Make the life you want with the tools you have.
> As you can see, I need a lot of help getting these ideas strung together, so I really appreciate your help and creativity, because I'm having a block.


*FIRST AND FOREMOST - Thanks for the donation! <3*
This was a lot of fun... I wanted to do what you had asked with the Spirit Naga and the Wish spell...
And I wanted to make it dramatic ... so I ended up building some lore behind it...
With the idea of the Great Wheel... the Spirit Guardians... the previous souls... and how it all ties into your character.
I left (at the end) the character's name blank (with memory loss, as you requested) that makes it easy ... because I wasn't sure what you wanted to name her... and so the names I used could then be forgotten if you go with another name... or if she recovers her memory... or parts, she could go with the Allania name I used...
Hopefully this works for what you wanted! I had a lot of fun writing it!
Enjoy!
=====================================

There is a legend of a Great Wheel in the Heavens. The legend states that those who perish, return to the Great Wheel and are judged by the Guardian Spirits  who then assign a new host for the spirit to return to the world. For this reason, Necromancy in the world where the dead are raised and brought back to life, the Spirit Guardians demand justice against those who would attempt to thwart the ways of the Great Wheel.

There are beasts that thwart the ways of the Great Wheel; and the Spirit Guardians will place souls into new hosts, with suggestions to hunt down such beasts  one such beast is the Spirit Naga, whose evil and seething hatred and magic have allowed it to avoid the judgement of the Spirit Guardians at the Great Wheel and reincarnate themselves as they were.

Souls who come to the Great Wheel are returned to the mortal plane to continue their journey in new bodies, creating new memories, until theyve achieved Great Understanding  a lesson that their first soul never learned, and spent cycles returning to the mortal plane, born anew  until that lesson is learned.

Thorvall Ironstone, a great warrior of the frozen north was a straight forward thinker. He charged into battle without thought or consequence, bathing in the blood and corpses of the enemies that fell before his great axe. However, something hed never encountered was magic  and when one of his adventurers took him into the depths of a jungle where an ancient temple to some forgotten deity had been discovered, he and his companions came across a Spirit Naga name Chaneela who protected her ancient treasure viciously.

Thorvall Ironstone may have been a great warrior of the frozen north, but something hed always been susceptible to was magic that took over the mind, and Chaneela immediately saw the great warrior as an easy target, using her Dominate Person to seize control of the warriors mind. She then commanded Thorvall to attack and murder his own companions, even as it cast Blight on them all  including Thorvall Ironstone  followed by lightning bolt. Despite being dominated mentally  Thorvall could not stop himself and watched as he murdered his companions and friends and Chaneela laughed in his ear, enjoying the anguish of this warrior murdering his friends at her bidding. She then wrapped her slithering body around the stunned warrior when she released her hold then sank her fangs deep into his neck, injecting her lethal poison into his veins. Thorvall shuddered for a moment then fell forward, dead. Craneela looked through the items and took the magical items and added it to her growing collection, pleased with herself.

When Thorvalls spirit returned to the Great Wheel, the Spirit Guardians took notice to his needs on the Threads of Fate and looked amongst one another and silently nodded. Thorvalls spirit was put into the body of newborn Grey Elf, who was born Allania Silvercrown.

As the years passed, it was clear Allania would be much like her mother. She seemed to be a mirror image of her mother in her youth  and took a great interest in magic, like her mother before her. Her parents sent her to Allanford  a massive human settlement known for their specialty at magic when Allania was still young. There she rapidly rose through the ranks mastering her spellcraft weeks ahead of students who should have been her superiors.

Allania felt an unusual compulsion that she could not explain while in Allanford to go to the Great Library and read about ancient cultures. Perhaps subconsciously shed hoped to learn more about some long forgotten ancient magic that she could bring back into the world. She could not stop reading tome after tome, until one day she could not keep her eyes open and her head collapsed onto the book. When she awoke and stared down at the page, she saw a drawing of what appeared to be a large cobra in front of a temple with a sun behind it.

Allania took the tome to her teacher, Garith Stronghorn. Master Stronghorn, she whispered. Where is this?

Master Stronghorn took the tome from her and examined it, then looked at Allania. You should not be reading these tomes. These are of the Isle of Kallark  an island said to have been home to an ancient, forgotten god that demanded human sacrifices. Its been overrun by jungles and nearly impossible to gain access to  the very jungles and the beasts  seem determined to continue the ways of the old god and bleed the lands in sacrificial blood. Master Stronghorn closed the tome and put it under his shoulder. Now get back to reading normal magic books.

Of course, Allania smiled, and quickly spun on her heel and returned to her desk where she thoughtlessly thumbed through another spellbook. That night, Allania dreamt of the tomb  the sun shining bright behind the temple  and the giant serpent that emerged from the dark doorway. The next morning when Master Stronghorn came for her, her room was empty.

Master Stronghorn already knew where she had gone as he shook his head, Foolish child.

Allania had booked a passage to Argenti  a large port city not too far from Allanford, that was ripe with would be adventurers and heroes. From there, Allania booked passage aboard the ship The Covenant. Aboard the ship, shed befriended several others, also seeking out the rumored treasures buried deep in the jungles of Kallark.

Allania and her companions cut their way through the jungle, encountering cannibals, displacer beasts, ophidians, grung and rivers full of vicious quipper fish; but they finally reached the temple, led by the visions and dreams that had plagued Allanias mind. Just as shed dreamed  a giant serpent emerged from the dark temple  but it wasnt just any serpent  it was, Allania now realized  a Spirit Naga. Somehow shed known of the beast, and found herself muttering, Craneela.

This caught the Spirit Nagas attention as to how anyone alive would know her name. Immediately a fight broke out and Craneela, as shed done before, devastated those that stood before her. This time, however  the fight would go differently. Though critically wounded, Allania was a powerful wizard and had managed to hurt Craneela who was casting her Dimension Door to escape  forced to retreat for the first time ever. However, something in Allania pushed her to rush forward  with no regard for herself or anything, as if she possessed the spirit of some great warrior  she lunged at Allania, her magical dagger drawn and plunged it deep into Craneelas neck just as she stepped through the Dimension Door  trapping them both into a spell that was now out of control. Allania knew that the Spirit Naga would rise again  and quickly used her Wish spell to break the Spirit Nagas connection  and now both tumbled through the Dimension Door that sealed behind them  but never opened again.

Several years later  a shimmering portal opened and a female grey elf fell from the heavens and into a forest, her bones were broken from the fall, but she pulled herself up when she regained consciousness and tended to her wounds.

She had no memory of who she was  but something felt different. Something inside her was not right  that much she knew. She gazed around her and could see nor hear any sign of civilization of any kind. She set up a camp high in the trees and overtime built a small wooden home above. She didnt know who she was  or how and why shed come here, but she knew she needed to be strong in order to survive. These woods did not cater to the weak. There were creatures here who fed upon the weak so she trained herself to hunt using the magic shed found herself able to wield and quickly rose as an apex predator in these woods; manipulating her magic to ensnare her food and arrows magic of magical energy to kill anything that dared challenge her position in the order of things.

As the weeks went by, whether it was something inside of her  the thing that felt off or something else  she suddenly could not hear the song of the woods. Something shed been in tune with upon her mysterious arrival into the woods. Perhaps  somewhere  out there beyond these woods shed called home for several years  was the answer was it the woods or the thing inside her that felt so very wrong?

In the heavens, at the Great Wheel, the Spirit Guardians looked amongst one another none of them could explain how the spirit of the Naga had been trapped inside the woman the woman that the Spirit Guardians had sent to kill Craneela

----------


## jqavins

Wow, I gotta get in on this. I have to upload some material that I don't have to hand right now. So why am I posting right now? Because I'm excited.

I have a character backstory, and would love to have you extend it further back. (I've never had a chance to play this character, but hope to.) I have his backstory starting when he is middle to high level (he'd start in a high level game) and would love to have you write about when he was young and/or when he was low level. So I actually know a lot about him that your work would have to tie into. You say you like a challenge; I hope you like the sound of this one.

(I just found this thread after several years of being mostly absent from the forum, so I obviously haven't read the hundreds of posts prior to mine.)
----------------------
Later that day...

OK, in a nutshell, he is a human paladin who's been declared a sinner and heretic by his church but not by his god, so still has his powers. And the powerful church leaders are not happy about that. His "sin" is being gay. The church did not know this until he was already middling high level, in my part of the story. Here it is:

- * - * - * - * -

*A Half Dozen Years Ago...*

_Gerald  Singer!_  thought  Isabel  as  she  filled  the  second  mug  of  ale  from  the  barrel.  _I  cant  believe Gerald  Singer  wants  me  to  come  to  his  room.  The  most  famous  Defender  of  the  Faith  in  the whole  kingdom,  and  he  wants  me!

_She  tugged  down  the  front  of  her  bodice  to  show  off  all  the cleavage  she  could  manage,  and  rolled  up  her  skirt  at  the  waist  to  raise  the  hem  above  her  knees. _Bring  ale  to  my  room,  he  said,  as  if  a  drink  was  all  he  wanted.  I  could  see  he  had  more  on  his mind  than  his  thirst;  he  has  a  hunger!_  Isabel  laughed  inwardly  at  her  own  little  joke  as  she started  up  the  stairs  to  the  Defenders  room.  _And  bring  two  mugs,  he  said.  Oh,  yes,  he  wants me  alright.  What  else  could  it  have  meant?

_Isabel  called  out  in  a  playful  sing-song  Im  here  with  the  ale!  as  she  pushed  open  the door  to  Gerald  Singers  room  and  walked  in. And  there  she  stopped,  one  foot  in  the  room,  frozen solid  by  what  she  saw. Gerald  was  in  the  arms  of  the  handsome  bard  who  had  played  at  the  inn  that  night.  The very  male,  very  handsome  bard.  And  Gerald  was  kissing  the  man.  With  a  hunger. Isabel  dropped  the  two  mugs  of  ale  and  ran  from  the  room  crying  How  could  you?!  How could  you?!

_Two Months Later..._

Gerald  Singer,  called  the  episcopal  herald.  Come  forth  and  be  judged. Gerald  stood  before  the  Great  Throne  of  the  Church,  with  the  assembled  bishops  behind it,  and  looked  directly  at  the  head  of  the  church  in  Tanesland,  Arch-bishop  John  Danson.

Gerald was  a  tall  man,  well  over  six  feet,  trim  and  muscular.  His  face  conspired  to  be  both  as  hard  as granite  and  as  clean  and  open  as  a  boys;  the  somber  expression  he  wore  today  was  much  less  at home  on  his  tan  features  than  the  joyful  smile  he  more  often  wore.  His  hair  was  thick  and  black, tousled.  He  wore  the  dress  uniform  of  the  Defenders  of  the  Faith:  red  leather  boots,  gray breeches,  and  a  long  white  tunic  embroidered  with  the  red  crest  of  the  Order  of  the  Defenders  of the  Faith  both  front  and  back.

Gerald  Singer,  intoned  the  arch-bishop,  you  stand  convicted  of  abominations  before your  god.  You  have  consorted  with  your  fellow  man  in  an  unnatural  manner.  Furthermore,  you did  this,  knowingly  flouting  His  divine  will  while  you  wore  the  uniform  of  a  Defender  of  the Faith,  bringing  shame  not  only  on  yourself,  but  on  your  brother  Defenders,  and  on  the  whole  of the  church.

The  arch-bishop  paused,  then  continued  in  a  tone  that  was  the  merest  fraction  softer. Gerald,  you  were  among  the  best  of  the  Defenders.  It  was  said  you  would  one  day  be  made  a bishop.  That  is  why  it  pains  us  so  that  you  have  disgraced  yourself  before  our  lord.  Have  you anything  to  say  before  the  sentence  of  the  College  of  Bishops  is  pronounced?

Danson  looked  at Gerald  as  an  old  friend,  which  he  was.  The  two  men  had  known  each  other  for  over  fifteen  years. _But  obviously  not  so  well  as  I  thought_,  the  arch-bishop  mused.  _Still,  if  he  repents..._ 

What  I  have  done  is  no  sin.  Gerald  stood,  tall  and  proud,  and  looked  squarely  at  the Arch-bishop.  The  Lord  Tantus  has  never...

Silence!  the  arch-bishop  yelled.  Do  not  compound  your  crime  with  heresy!

Is  it  heresy,  now,  to  know  the  law?  Tantus  has  never  forbade  the  love  between  a  man  and his  fellow  man.  The  Given  Word,  the  prophets,  the  sages  of  antiquity,  none  of  these  has  ever  told us  that  this  love  is  a  sin!

The  bishops  all  buzzed  angrily.  Bishop  Albertus,  the  kingdoms  chief  theologian,  yelled How  dare  you  lecture  us  on  what  is  or  is  not  sin?  We  are  the  heads  of  the  church  and  we  will decide  what  is  a  sin!

Arch-bishop  Dansons  face  was  bright  red  with  rage.  With  great  effort,  he  calmed himself,  then  spoke  more  quietly.  All  may  yet  be  forgiven,  my  old  friend,  if  you  would  only repent.  Please,  for  the  sake  of  your  order  and  for  the  sake  of  the  church,  as  well  as  for  your  own soul,  please,  repent  your  sin.

Gerald  spoke  quietly,  for  Dansons  ears  only:  I  cant  do  that,  John.  I  cant,  and  I  wont, ask  forgiveness  for  being  who  I  am. And,  it  is  no  sin.

Then  I  have  no  choice  but  to  sentence  you.  Danson  rose  from  his  throne  to  his  full height.  He  made  an  imposing  sight,  garbed  as  he  was  in  long  white  robes,  chased  with  gold, heavily  embroidered  with  threads  of  green  and  gold  on  the  sleeves;  his  hair,  which  Gerald  knew to  be  blond  and  softly  graying,  was  hidden  by  the  large  arch-bishops  crown,  an  ornate  gold  ring encrusted  with  jewels,  with  a  rich  purple  velvet  cap  covering  the  top  of  the  head.

Gerald  looked  at  his  friend  who  was  ready  to  sentence  him,  quite  probably  to  death,  for his  so-called  sin,  then  at  the  other  nine  bishops  behind  John.  Finally,  he  looked  around  at  the fifteen  church  soldiers  and  Defenders  of  the  Faith  who  were  present.  _The  nearest  is  barely  more than  a  boy;  I  could  easily  take  his  sword  and  fight  my  way  out._  Then  he  looked  again,  at  the  boy, at  some  of  these  men  who  were  his  friends,  and  knew  he  would  not  do  it.  They  dont  deserve  to die  for  the  arrogance  of  the  bishops. Danson  held  up  the  princely  arch-bishops  staff  and  spoke  in  a  loud,  clear  voice. Because  we  still  have  hope  that  you  will  repent  your  sins  and  recant  your  heresy,  Gerald  Singer, we  have  decided  to  spare  your  life. There  was  a  ripple  of  surprise  among  the  bishops;  some  of them  sounded  angry.  You  are  hereby  expelled  from  the  Order  of  the  Defenders  of  the  Faith  and cut  off  from  the  Church.  You  will  leave  this  place  dressed  in  robes  of  shame,  and  bearing  the Mark  of  the  Outcast.  Your  steed,  Fidel,  will  be  confined  in  our  stables  for  the  rest  of  his  days. Inwardly,  Gerald  groaned.

_No,  not  Fidel.  Why  must  he  suffer  for  what  these  men  hold against  me?_  He  spoke  quietly  to  the  arch-bishop,  pleading  with  his  eyes.  No,  John,  I  beg  you. Punish  me  if  you  must,  but  Fidel  has  done  nothing!

Be  silent!  was  Dansons  only  answer.  He  raised  his  staff.  Green  fire  flew  from  its  head and  struck  Gerald  on  the  forehead;  it  burned  with  a  horrible  cold,  but  Gerald  stood  steady  on  his feet.  A  soft  groan  escaped  him  as  he  held  back  a  scream  of  pain.  Then  the  fire,  the  cold,  and  the pain  were  gone.  The  fire  had  left  an  intricate  pattern  burned  into  Geralds  flesh,  showing  an iconic  image  of  Tantus  with  his  back  turned  to  a  figure  kneeling  in  supplication.

Two  of  the  guards  moved  up  to  either  side  of  Gerald  and  started  cutting  at  his  clothes, then  tearing  them  off  of  him.  Before  long  he  stood  naked  before  the  bishops  and  the  guards,  even his  boots  and  leggings  having  been  cut  and  removed. Another  guard  came  forward  and  placed  a tunic  over  Geralds  head.  It  was  made  from  burlap,  dyed  black.  It  reached  Geralds  ankles  and was  altogether  shapeless. Now  go,  said  Danson.  Leave  this  place  and  live  in  shame  until  the  hoped-for  day when  you  return  to  us  repentant.

Gerald  turned  and  exited  the  hall,  never  to  return.

_That evening,  nearby..._

Mollys  still  after  me  to  Better  Meself.  I  ask  ya,  Frank,  whas  wrong  with  a  steady  job  muckin out  stables  an takin  care  o the  beasts  fer  the  church?

Tsgoodnuferme,  said  Frank,  while  he  chewed  the  bite  of  meat  pie  he  had  just  taken.  He swallowed  then  tried  to  look  wise.  Ed,  I  been  married  fer  thirty  two  years  an my  Sarah  dont give  me  no  lip,  an Ill  tell  ya  why.  The  secret  ta  wives  is  ya  gotta  letm  know  whos  boss  like everybody  says,  but  that  aint  nough.  Sure,  ya  keepm  in  their  place  most  o the  time,  but  ya  also gotta  keepm  happy  in  bed.  Make  sure  she  gets  er  jollies  while  yer  gettin yers  and  shell  never give  ya  any  trouble.  Soon  as  my  old  da  tol me  tha,  I  married  Sarah  right  away,  cause  a  wifes  a lot  easier  ta  handle  than  a  girl.

The  two  men  sat  in  silence  for  a  moment  while  Ed  thought  about  what  Frank  had  told him.  His  thoughts  were  interrupted  by  a  clattering  of  chains  from  one  of  the  stalls.  Damn shame,  lockin up  a  fine  horse  like  tha,  Frank  opined.

Yeah,  guess  so,  Ed  answered.  I  eard  e  belonged  ta  one  o those  Defenders  o the Faith;  turned  ou ta  be  queer.

Yeah,  but  tha  aint  the  horses  fault,  is  it?  Chainin up  the  poor  beast  like  tha,  shackles on  all  four  o is  pasterns;  e  cant  hardly  move.  It  aint  right,  I  tell  ya. The  chains  clattered  again.

Guess  not,  said  Ed.  Another  silent  moment  passed. The  sound  of  a  kick  came  from  the  stall  with  the  chained  up  horse.  Thought  ya  said  they chained  all  o is  feet?

They  did.  Held  the  poor  thing  still  myself  while  they  staked  the  chains  down.  With another  kick,  the  door  of  the  stall  crashed  open  and  the  horse,  sleek,  black,  and  swift,  ran  out  of the  stall,  past  the  two  men,  out  the  door  into  the  yard,  then  onto  the  street.  It  wore  shackles  like bracelets  on  all  four  of  its  pasterns,  two  links  of  chain  dangling  from  each  one.

The  two  men  walked  into  the  stall  to  find  four  chains  lying  on  the  ground,  each  one secured  to  a  heavy  stake.  The  ends  of  the  chains  werent  broken;  the  links  at  the  ends  were severed,  showing  smooth,  bright  metal,  as  if  they  had  been  cut  with  a  single  stroke  of  a  knife. The  two  men  looked  at  the  shiny  metal  in  wonder,  then  at  each  other.

Frank?  said  Ed.

Yeah,  Ed?  said  Frank.

Wasn that  horse  white  when  e  came  in?

Yeah,  Ed.

Ed  paused  a  moment.  Maybe  Mollys  right.  I  think  this  is  a  good  time  ta  look  fer  a  better job.

Yeah,  Ed.  Right  behin ya.

_Last  Year..._

Father  Spencer  sprang  from  the  chair  in  his  study  and  went  to  see  what  the  commotion  was  all about.  He  reached  the  door  and  beheld  the  most  horrible  sight  of  his  51  years.  It  was  at  least  ten feet  tall,  and  stood  on  two  scaly  legs  with  great  claws  at  the  ends.  It  had  a  whip-like  tail,  and  four long  arms.  At  the  ends  of  three  of  its  arms  was  a  different  weapon,  not  held  in  a  hand  but  actually growing  from  the  arm  itself.  One  was  a  sword  that  would  have  taken  two  hands  for  a  strong  man to  lift;  one  was  a  huge,  nastily  spiked  club;  the  third  was  a  six  foot  long  chain  with  a  heavy, barbed  hook  at  the  end;  the  fourth  arm  ended  in  a  claw  like  hand.  The  thing  exuded  an  aura that  chilled  the  priest  to  his  bones;  he  could  not  look  at  its  face,  but  knew  that  it  would  be  a horrid  site  indeed.  It  stank  of  death  and  rotting  flesh.

Spencer  dropped  to  his  knees.  _A  demon_,  he  thought.  _I  never  thought  Id  have  to  face  one, not  here,  not  in  this  little  town._  Just  as  he  started  to  pray  for  help,  the  demon  reached  out  with  its claw  and  picked  up  a  passerby.  _Amanda  Smith.  She  has  a  husband  and  three  children.  She  never did  an  evil  act  or  had  a  mean  word  to  say  about  anyone._  He  thought  he  should  try  to  save  her, but  also  knew  that  he  could  do  nothing.

The  demon  put  the  point  of  its  sword  hand  to  her chest,  then  called  out  Come  and  get  me,  Defender.  Its  voice  was  like  a  landslide,  tons  of  gravel falling  and  rolling  down  a  hillside.  Ill  consume  your  soul  just  like  I  will  this  frail  womans!

Spencer  watched  in  horror  as  the  demon  ran  her  through.  Spencers  insides  rose  into  his  throat and  tears  burned  his  eyes.  _What  had  it  meant  calling  out  to  this  defender?  Could  a  Defender  of the  Faith  be  coming  after  this  demon?  Would  he  arrive  in  time  to  save  these  innocent  people?

_The  demon  seized  another  person.  _Barry  Jameson._  Now  tears  fell  from  Spencers  eyes. Barry  was  also  a  husband  and  a  father.  _He  doesnt  deserve  this.  No  one  deserves  this.

_As  the  demon  prepared  to  run  his  second  victim  through,  a  horse  could  be  heard thundering  up  the  road,  coming  into  the  center  of  town.  The  demon  held  Barry,  who  quivered  and began  to  cry.  Its  landslide  voice  boomed  I  knew  youd  come  rather  than  watch  these  people  die. Of  course,  Ill  kill  them  anyway  after  Ive  killed  you.

Spencer  could  see  the  rider  now.  He  wore  a  fine  black  cloak  over  heavy,  blackened  armor. He  dismounted  and  faced  the  demon  as  he  drew  a  greatsword  from  its  scabbard.  He  looked directly  at  the  demon  and  said  It  ends  here,  Gorgamex.  Im  sending  you  back  to  the  abyss  from which  you  came  so  you  can  tell  your  master  how  you  failed.

The  demon  dropped  Barry,  who  scrambled  away  as  quickly  as  he  could,  getting  to  his feet  on  the  way  and  then  running.  The  demon  surged  toward  the  rider  (_the  Defender?  Didnt Defenders  wear  red  and  white?_)  with  all  four  of  its  arms  ready  for  the  attack.  But  before  it  could strike,  the  Defender  slashed  at  the  demon,  sinking  his  sword  into  its  left  leg  and  drawing  it  along the  wound,  cutting  deep;  thick  black  ichor  ran  in  a  trickle  from  the  gash.  The  demon  struck  with his  own  sword,  but  the  Defender  dodged  the  blow.  The  demon  struck  again,  this  time  catching the  Defender  around  the  middle  with  that  horrible  barbed  chain;  the  defender  was  rocked,  but stood  his  ground.  He  struck  again,  a  glancing  blow  to  the  demons  hip  that  had  no  effect.  The next  swing  of  his  sword  struck  true,  and  drew  more  ichor  from  the  demons  meaty,  scale  covered thigh.  The  Demons  club  caught  the  Defenders  shoulder,  drawing  blood. Again  and  again  the  two  combatants  struck.  The  demons  hands  would  land  blows,  or the  Defender  would  dodge  or  parry  them.  The  Defender  swung,  jabbed,  feinted,  and  parried  with his  sword,  sometimes  cutting  into  the  demons  flesh,  sometimes  dodged  or  deflected.  The  demon used  terrible  magic  powers  against  the  Defender.  The  Defenders  horse  kicked  at  the  demons legs  and  was  lashed  away  by  demons  tail.  Time  seemed  to  slow  for  Spencer  as  he  watched  the two  fight  on;  mere  moments  passed,  but  they  felt  to  Spencer  like  hours.

Finally,  with  blood  and  ichor  turning  the  ground  muddy,  the  Defender  made  another  cut in  the  demons  left  leg,  cutting  it  to  the  bone  near  an  earlier  wound.  The  demons  leg  buckled  and it  went  to  its  knee.  As  the  demons  tail  came  around  and  cut  into  the  Defender,  he  cut  one  of  the demons  arms  from  its  body,  creating  an  opening  in  its  guard.  He  gathered  himself,  then  in  a great  mighty  strike,  sank  his  sword  deep  into  the  Demons  chest.  When  he  withdrew  it,  the demon  fell  to  the  ground  and  then  seemed  to  evaporate,  leaving  nothing  behind  but  the  ichor  that it  had  bled.  And  Amandas  body.

The  Defender  looked  like  he  could  hardly  stand.  He  stumbled  to Amandas  side  then  sank to  his  knees.  He  removed  his  gauntlets  and  placed  his  bare  hands  on  Amandas  body,  moving them  over  and  around  her  wounds. As  Spencer  watched, Amandas  wounds  closed.  Incredibly, miraculously,  she  stirred,  then  moaned  and  opened  her  eyes.

Father  Spencer  noticed  that  others  were  watching  as  well.  No  one  moved  for  a  few seconds  as  the  Defender  helped Amanda  to  sit  up.  Then,  Spencer  came  back  to  the  moment  as  if a  spell  had  been  broken.  Help  them!  he  said  to  the  others.  The  spell  was  lifted  from  everyone else,  and  they  started  toward  the  Defender  and  Amanda.  Take  Amanda  to  the  inn,  and  take  the other  one  to  my  rectory.  And  someone  see  to  his  horse.

Spencer  followed  the  two  young  men  who  were  helping  the  Defender  to  the  rectory. From  behind,  he  could  see  that  the  back  of  the  mans  black  cloak  was  embroidered,  in  black, with  the  emblem  of  the  Defenders  of  the  Faith.  Place  him  here,  he  told  the  two  men,  indicating a  couch,  then  leave  us.

The  Defender  thanked  the  men  before  they  left,  then  he  started  to  rise from  the  couch.  Lie  down,  Spencer  told  him.  Youre  hurt.  _Brilliant  conversationalist,  I  am. As  if  he  doesnt  know  hes  hurt.

_I  have  to  leave  here,  said  the  defender,  still  struggling  to  rise.  Im  placing  you  in danger.

No,  you  have  to  rest.  Were  very  grateful  to  you  for  defeating  the  demon,  and  for  healing Amanda. 

"Dont  be.  I  brought  it  here.  Not  on  purpose,  of  course,  but  Ive  been  chasing  it  for weeks,  and  it  chose  to  confront  me  here.  As  he  spoke,  he  seemed  to  be  recovering  his  strength, but  his  wounds  were  still  severe.

All  the  same,  you  did  defeat  it,  and  you  did  heal  Amanda.  So  let  us  help  you  in  return. Now lie  down.  Spencer  pushed  down  on  the  mans  shoulder,  and  he  gave  in,  lying  down.  Then the  priest  took  a  pendant  from  inside  his  shirt  and,  holding  the  symbol  of  Tantus  in  one  hand,  cast a  spell  over  the  wounded  man.  Some  of  the  wounds  closed  and  shrank  a  little.  It  isnt  much,  I know,  but  its  the  best  I  can  do.  Now,  youre  going  to  rest.  Later,  well  give  you  a  good  meal  and, after  a  full  nights  sleep,  you  can  be  on  your  way  if  you  want  to.

The  man  didnt  protest. After another  moment,  the  priest  said  Im  Father  Spencer  Cooper.  Youre  Gerald  Singer,  arent  you?

Yes,  said  Gerald.  And  thats  why  I  cant  stay.  If  the  church  authorities  find  you harboring  me  it  will  go  very  hard  for  you.  They're  always  after  me;  they  could  be  here  any  time.

The  Church  says  youre  disgraced,  that  Tantus  has  turned  his  back  on  you.  Based  on what  I  saw  out  there,  Id  have  to  say  that  isnt  true.  They  also  say  youve  lain  with  other  men;  is that  untrue  also?

No,  its  true.  Whats  not  true  is  that  its  either  unnatural  or  against  Tantuss  will.  Its only  against  the  Churchs  will;  thats  why  they  cast  me  out.

I  guess  I  wouldn't  know  about  that,  but  you  still  enjoy  Tantuss  favor,  thats  obvious. How can  they  deny  that?

The  heads  of  the  Church  are  too  fond  of  their  own  power.  When  they  cast  me  out,  but Tantus  still  favored  me  with  these  powers,  I  became  an  embarrassment  to  them  and  a  threat  to their  power.  Thats  why  their  hunting  me.

Two  Church  soldiers  came  here  about  a  month  ago  asking  if  Id  seen  you.  Now  that  I have,  Ill  go  to  the  Bishop  in  Kingsport  and  tell  him  that  you  still  have  Tantuss  favor.

No.  You  cant  tell  them  anything  about  me  that  they  dont  already  know.  If  you  speak  on my behalf  youll  only  bring  their  ire  down  on  yourself.

Theyll  probably  come  again  within  days;  dont  deny  I  was  here,  because  theyd  know youre  lying.  You  shouldnt  even  deny  that  you  tended  my  wounds  and  fed  me,  because  you would  do  the  same  for  any  hurt  man.  But  then  you  must  tell  them  that  you  forbade  me  to  stay  and tried  to  persuade  me  to  turn  myself  in  to  them.  Finally,  tell  them  that  you  have  no  idea  where  Ive gone;  that  part  will  be  true.

But  isnt  there  anything  more  I  can  do  for  you?

Ill  leave  here  with  one  more  friend  than  I  had  yesterday,  and  knowing  one  more  priest who  values  the  truth  above  dogma.  Youre  not  the  only  one,  you  know.  So  Ill  go  with  renewed hope  for  reform  at  the  top.  That  means  more  than  you  think;  its  all  I  could  ask.

Now,  I  think  Ill  have  a  little  nap.  Thank  you  for  your  kindness.  Gerald  closed  his  eyes and  slept.

- * - * - * - * -

So, what do you say, can you write me a prequel about Gerald's younger (relatively) care free days?

----------


## Tawmis

> Wow, I gotta get in on this. I have to upload some material that I don't have to hand right now. So why am I posting right now? Because I'm excited.
> 
> I have a character backstory, and would love to have you extend it further back. (I've never had a chance to play this character, but hope to.) I have his backstory starting when he is middle to high level (he'd start in a high level game) and would love to have you write about when he was young and/or when he was low level. So I actually know a lot about him that your work would have to tie into. You say you like a challenge; I hope you like the sound of this one.
> 
> (I just found this thread after several years of being mostly absent from the forum, so I obviously haven't read the hundreds of posts prior to mine.)
> 
> Later that day...
> 
> OK, in a nutshell, he is a human paladin who's been declared a sinner and heretic by his church but not by his god, so still has his powers. And the powerful church leaders are not happy about that. His "sin" is being gay. The church did not know this until he was already middling high level, in my part of the story. 
> So, what do you say, can you write me a prequel about Gerald's younger (relatively) care free days?


I would be honored at writing a gay character. I've not done that yet here. So this will be interesting!

----------


## javianhalt

Hello!

I'm new to this forum but I have been reading your character backstories and loved them!

I will run a new character in an upcoming campaign in Faerun and maybe you could help me with some bits of backstory to complement my character personality.

Name: Oleg Blackbones
Race: Mountain Dwarf 
Class: Twilight Cleric
Background: Clan Crafter

I don't have the characteristics set in stone yet. 
The most thinking I've done so far involves the base picture for the character (https://imgur.com/jxmwnFm) 
I'm initially thinking about a stereotypical "russian hard skinned guy" that deep down has a good and warming heart. 

I don't know a lot about the continent (he is probably from the north somewhere around Neverwinter, I guess?) or the deities he could be serving as a twilight cleric for example.

EDIT: I've decided on a few more details, if that's alright

He is proficient in Smith's and Tinker's tools and plays a Balalaika (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvWWVub9cc4)

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello!
> I'm new to this forum but I have been reading your character backstories and loved them!
> I will run a new character in an upcoming campaign in Faerun and maybe you could help me with some bits of backstory to complement my character personality.
> 
> Name: Oleg Blackbones
> Race: Mountain Dwarf 
> Class: Twilight Cleric
> Background: Clan Crafter
> 
> ...


Consider it added to my list!




> This is a really cool thread. Its been so much fun to read through everything you have done! 
> Here is a character concept I have been working on if you are able to help.
> Name: Barnaby Oswald Boyd (Bob)
> Setting: Faerun
> Class: Wizard 1/Sorcerer(Aberrant) 1/Cleric(Arcane) 1
> Race: VHuman
> Gender: Male
> Background: Cloistered Scholar
> Diety: Mystra
> ...


This was fun to write - I experimented a little with Barnaby bouncing back and forth from past to present to show his inability to pay attention.
Some fun facts - the teacher names presented are anagrams of Harry Potter teachers.
And the guy that Barnaby meets "elsewhere" (for the Sorcerer Aberrant portion is an anagram of the villain of Harry Potter).
I am not even a big Harry Potter fan (read the books after the wife asked me to, and saw the movies) - but since I was primarily writing Barnaby as a Wizard type student - I thought it'd be a fun "Easter Egg" to make anagrams of the teacher names from Harry Potter.
Anyway - I hope you enjoy what I've done!
I'd love to hear feedback in the thread - because it helps me... it keeps the thread alive and bumped too!
========================

As the morning sun peaked over the landscape, the birds gathered on the branches of the tree just outside the window and began to sing to one another beautifully, which caught the attention of young Barnaby Oswald Boyd. With wide eyed wonder, Barnaby wondered if the birds were actually communicating with one another. Could they understand one another? His mind wandered deeper and deeper until suddenly the sound of a book slammed on his desk jerked him back to the present.

Am I boring you, mister Barnaby? the voice of an old, but very stern and very intimidating Sabul Potsur had been what reeled him in after the startling sound of the book against his desk.

Barnaby cleared his throat, No, Master Potsur. Not at all. Its just the birds outside they  But before Barnaby could finish his sentence, Master Potsur turned towards the window, and with a gesture of his hand the curtains slammed shut  not only cutting off the view of the birds, but the sunlight as well  leaving the room to sink into darkness, illuminated barely by the candles hanging off of the sconces.

There should be no more business about the birds, Master Potsur growled. Now, as I was saying, on page seventy, it clearly shows the gestures for Dancing Lights. Now, because Mr. Barnaby would rather listen to the chatter of birds than learn magic  which one of you would like to attempt to create some light using this cantrip?

Without waiting to be called on, Barnaby stood  made the gesture with his hands, moving his fingers ever so slightly, while squeezing a bit of phosphorus in his other hand  and four lights suddenly sprung to life, bouncing gently in the air, as if someone were holding a lantern.

Master Potsur turned, the slits of his pupils narrowed like a cat about to spring when he saw Barnaby standing. Mr. Barnaby, Master Potsurs voice seemed about ready to break into a shout, I know you come well regarded from the University of the Arcane  but here, his hand gestured around him, in the Temple of Mystra, I expect you show me respect  and wait for me to call on you. I want to observe your gestures, because the slightest error can turn dancing lights into a fireball centered in this room, which would have incinerated us all.

Barnaby knew what was coming next  this had been the third time this week  and it was only the second day of the class week. Please wait for me outside, so we can discuss the matter further, Master Potsur growled and spun on his heel, not even waiting to see if Barnaby picked up his belongings, he simply continued, Now, would anyone else like to try the Dancing Lights cantrip and raise their hand, now his eyes dashed towards Barnaby, before casting?

Barnaby waited on the all too familiar bench until the class ended and Master Potsur came out. The elder human, whose eyes were a sharp, piercing blue  like cold steel  stared at him before sitting down next to him.

They werent wrong about you, Master Potsur said softly. That was different than the typical scolding he received. Master Panse of the University of the Arcane said you were different gifted Youre picking up these spells much faster than the other students. Mystra must guide your hands.

Barnaby was about to say something but thought better of it. He simply nodded, Yes, Mystra must guide my hands.

However, Barnabys mind sank back to three years ago  in the Great Library of the University of the Arcane, Barnaby had found an old tome shoved between two history books. The old tome definitely seemed out of place. The leather binding on it was like none hed ever seen before. Even as hed reached for it, he could almost hear voices calling to him.

If there was something Barnaby loved, it was a good mystery  and this unusual tome seemed to be something of a mystery. Upon touching the tome, however  everything changed. Barnaby felt as if his very soul had been viciously ripped through his chest and suddenly shoved through a purple portal where he felt as if hed been falling for all eternity  before coming to a rather sudden stop, landing on what appeared to be a giant field of light blue flowers, under a purple sky.

Barnaby had pulled himself up and was surprised to see his body was semitransparent. The voice of a stranger whose voice sounded like three voices speaking at once, at slightly different pitches, suddenly made him aware he wasnt alone. Do not worry  youre not dead, nor cursed. However, I am. I was banished here by those who were afraid of my powers. My name is Telv Romod, the hooded figure introduced himself. It was odd, Barnaby noted how no matter how Telv turned his head, the shadows of his hood always cast darkness from his forehead to his upper lip, as if the light itself could not penetrate to reveal how he looked.

Why why did they imprison you here, Barnaby asked, admiring the green clouds slowly making their way across the purple haze of the heavens. Where is here anyway? And is it normal that the clouds are green? Where I come from theyre definitely not green. Well. Nor is the sky purple. Thats pretty weird too.

Telv heaved a sigh that was all too familiar to Barnaby. Hed heard it many times from Master Panse and Master Potsur. Hed allowed himself to get distracted. He snapped back to his present situation. Sorry. Ive just never seen anything like this.

To answer your first question, I was imprisoned here by my Masters who feared my powers. My arcane ability grew beyond there. My mind became so focused; I found I could read the minds of others. So they imprisoned my essence in this realm  and somewhere out there, in the real world, my body lies frozen  neither alive, nor dead  never aging  eternally trapped. You touched the Book of Flesh.

Book of Flesh, Barnaby questioned, and realized a moment later  thats why the leather felt different. It was made of humanoid flesh. He suddenly realized what he had come to understand and retched at the thought. Is it really made of flesh?

Yes, Telv replied. Each time they banish an essence here; a portion of their flesh is cut from their skin and bound to the book to keep us imprisoned.

So there are others here? In this realm? Barnaby asked.

Were, Telv replied with an odd, shadowy smirk.

What do you mean were, Barnaby asked for clarification, but he feared he knew the answer.

I found them, tracked them down, absorbed their essence into myself, to see if that would give me the power I needed to escape, Telv replied matter-of-factly.

And did it? Barnaby asked, and then quickly realized how silly the question was. Wait, are you going to absorb me?

No, Telv replied. You were banished here. But the fact that when you touched the Book of Flesh you were transported tells me you are powerful. Join with me, Telv reached out his hand, allow me to ride the conscious of your mind and I will show you power like youve never known.

Barnaby always loved a good mystery; but hed sell his soul to be better at magic. Sure, he shrugged not truly considering the consequences and embraced Telvs hand and found his essence shunted back out into the Great Library where it landed in his body, which had collapsed to the ground.

Are you even listening to me? Itd been Master Potsurs voice who snapped him back to the present, yet again.

What? Barnaby asked shaking his head. 

Master Potsur sighed deeply, yet again.

----------


## EphTheorem

Hi, Tawmis. I hope the days are treating you well. I have a request for a character I will be playing eventually but I can't come up with a good backstory. I'd love your help. I have some of his information here for you if any of it helps, but you don't have to use all of it, especially if it just doesn't come into play in whatever you might come up with. There is no rush either since I won't be starting for a while so feel free to take however much time you might want. I don't have much of a solid personality developed yet, so feel free to take it in any direction you wish if you want to.

EDIT: Hopefully it isn't too late to add on, but unless it conflicts with the idea you had I think I would like him to have a cautious, yet courageous personality, someone who prefers to avoid notice or offense most of the time and feels better having a plan going into situations and to get himself out of them, but when it comes down to it will do what he needs to see the right thing done.

Name - Ashworth Tealeaf (Ash, for short)
Race - Halfling
Class - Monk (Way of Shadow)
Gender - Male
Background - Urchin or Sailor? (This just isn't set in stone and can change since we use custom backgrounds for the freedom to pick skills and profeciencies.)
Alignment - Any good. Maybe LG since the PHB says that's what most Halflings are, but I'm equally happy with any of the good-hearted alignments.
Extra details - Will have Thieves Tools, Navigator's Tools and Brewer's Supplies profeciencies. DM is allowing the latter to be used for alcohol AND tea should I wish. His preferred weapon is a spear. The idea I had for it is he either came from a fishing family or had experience with fishing where he would've used one, and the patience, discipline and technique required to be good at it also helped him naturally with Monk training.

Thank you!

----------


## Barebarian

Hi! I've FINALLY finished a homebrew archetype for a quickdraw-focused fighter in a samurai game  (set in the same world as the other character's you've done for me btw!) who has to go on the run when someone starts killing samurai while in disguise as him.

He's a level 8 character whose fighting style is about storing his attacks, then releasing them as one big attack on his bonus action. But I haven't got any more story ideas in mind for him! Thanks if you're up for this!

----------


## Tawmis

Hello all -

Sorry about the absence. The hits have kept coming.

Just last week, the wife and I made the call, to send Odin, my Husky who has blessed us for 17 years, to Forever Sleep.
I'm still not healed. Wind feels like it's been yanked from my sails. Creativity feels empty at the moment (undoubtedly due to the heartache).

But I will get these added and knocked out as soon as I can.

For those interested...

Odin Celebration of Life video (16 Min) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL4F...awmisGreybeard
Odin Celebration of Life video (1 hour) - same video as above. The above one is this one - just time lapsed. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgKi...awmisGreybeard





> Hi, Tawmis. I hope the days are treating you well. I have a request for a character I will be playing eventually but I can't come up with a good backstory. I'd love your help. I have some of his information here for you if any of it helps, but you don't have to use all of it, especially if it just doesn't come into play in whatever you might come up with. There is no rush either since I won't be starting for a while so feel free to take however much time you might want. I don't have much of a solid personality developed yet, so feel free to take it in any direction you wish if you want to.
> 
> Name - Ashworth Tealeaf (Ash, for short)
> Race - Halfling
> Class - Monk (Way of Shadow)
> Gender - Male
> Background - Urchin? (This just isn't set in stone and can change since we use custom backgrounds for the freedom to pick skills and profeciencies.)
> Alignment - Any good. Maybe LG since the PHB says that's what most Halflings are, but I'm equally happy with any of the good-hearted alignments.
> Extra details - Will have Thieves Tools and Brewer's Supplies profeciencies. DM is allowing the latter to be used for alcohol AND tea should I wish. His preferred weapon is a spear. The idea I had for it is he either came from a fishing family or had experience with fishing where he would've used one, and the patience, discipline and technique required to be good at it also helped him naturally with Monk training.
> ...


Consider this added.




> Hi! I've FINALLY finished a homebrew archetype for a quickdraw-focused fighter in a samurai game  (set in the same world as the other character's you've done for me btw!) who has to go on the run when someone starts killing samurai while in disguise as him.
> 
> He's a level 8 character whose fighting style is about storing his attacks, then releasing them as one big attack on his bonus action. But I haven't got any more story ideas in mind for him! Thanks if you're up for this!


Can you give me more information? What type of attacks? Do you have it linked somewhere (like D&D Beyond?) as to how it works, so I can get an idea.
Also - gender, race and name. (The name I can make up if you don't have one in mind) - but the gender and race would be beneficial.
Also any personality traits, flaws, etc - to let me know what you have in mind roughly for the character's personality.







> Wow, I gotta get in on this. I have to upload some material that I don't have to hand right now. So why am I posting right now? Because I'm excited.
> I have a character backstory, and would love to have you extend it further back. (I've never had a chance to play this character, but hope to.) I have his backstory starting when he is middle to high level (he'd start in a high level game) and would love to have you write about when he was young and/or when he was low level. So I actually know a lot about him that your work would have to tie into. You say you like a challenge; I hope you like the sound of this one. (I just found this thread after several years of being mostly absent from the forum, so I obviously haven't read the hundreds of posts prior to mine.) 
> OK, in a nutshell, he is a human paladin who's been declared a sinner and heretic by his church but not by his god, so still has his powers. And the powerful church leaders are not happy about that. His "sin" is being gay. The church did not know this until he was already middling high level, in my part of the story.


Got to admit - never heard of Tantus before - so I googled to see if it was some existing character in Forgotten Realms (to make sure I stayed true to the character) - and was... shocked as to what Tantus was a reference to. But with the context of the story - it definitely fits! (You're a lot like me, in that regard, in placing references in the stories...)

So that extent...
I used your existing characters to flesh it out (Danson was mentioned as Gerald's friend, so I built on that - and also built on Isabel who you introduced - and how she ties into everything - using her as a instrument to show the character's sexual preference).
The tavern name I use is a clear reference to the LGBT community, though to make it not obvious - I provide a different reason for the tavern's name. But named it as such for you. You will see when you get there.
The bard I introduce can be the same bard seen in your story - because I definitely build on that. 
The bard's name is someone quite famous (should be obvious) who is also gay.
I mention your character having a brother, who had passed - named Criss. This is a reference to my favorite guitarist, Criss Oliva (of Savatage), who was killed by a drunk driver. (You will see how I make a reference to how he passed...)
I _really_ enjoyed writing this - never focused on the struggles or exploration of a character's sexual orientation - especially of the gay, bi orientation. So I feel quite blessed to be trusted to write such a story.
I hope I did good by you.
Would love your feedback in this thread - good or bad - it helps keep the thread bumped and alive.
That said - enjoy!
===============================


Danson looked over at his friend Gerald. You know she likes you, right?

Gerald turned to his friend. Who? he asked with furrowed brows.

Who? Danson laughed. Are you really asking me who? Her, Danson pointed to Isabel who was skipping down the hill. Shed been with the two of them all day and was now returning home.

Isabel? Gerald laughed. First of all, no she doesnt. Second of all, shes like a sister to me.

First of all, Danson sighed, youre blind if you dont see her fawning over you, her hands under her chin, wistfully sighing as she watches you practice with your blade.

Youve always had a wonderful imagination Danson, Gerald shook his head as he sheathed his sword.

And you, Gerald, have always been blind to every woman who has thrown themselves at you, Danson laughed as the two wrestled and tumbled down the hill.

At a mere age of thirteen, both Gerald Singer and John Danson aspired to follow the Faith, which theyd spent their entire life being prepared for. As they too slowly made their way to their homes, Danson turned towards Gerald. Im curious  your family  like me, has always been about the Church. But you always brandish that, Dansons eyes went to the sword that Gerald wore. Bishops and the like dont typically go around brandishing such weapons.

I want to be a part of the Faith, Gerald nodded, but there are the Defenders of the Faith, who wear red, white and don armor and swords. I feel as if my destiny lies there, rather than becoming a Bishop to the Church.

You dont think that  such violence will lead your soul astray? Danson asked genuinely concerned for his friend.

In the writings of Lord Tantus, it says  Live life, so that fear never enters your heart. The Faith shall be the True Spoken Word; defend it always. Pray that the Faith can be defended by word alone; but know, that there are those that would oppress the Faith, and sword and shield must be drawn.

Several weeks later, Danson and Gerald were walking through the town when the sound of music gently drifted over the shouts of street merchants.

Sounds like Elton is at Rainbows Edge, Danson noted, hearing the pleasant sounds of the piano that Elton was so well known for playing.

His very talented, Gerald added. His music can even make the marketplace smell pleasant, he laughed.

Should we swing by? Danson shrugged.

Gerald halted in his tracks. Is this about trying to get Isabel and I together? You know her parents run the Rainbows Edge  and that she works there to help out.

Danson feigned shock, placing his hands on his chest. Would I do such a thing?

Gerald looked at his friend  and the two of them shared a good laugh as they made their way towards the Rainbows Edge. The tavern had been given its name because at one time, Isabels father, Erik, was said to have brewed the most golden beer, that even leprechauns were envious. As Danson and Gerald entered the busy tavern, Isabel spotted them and waved. She quickly fixed her disheveled hair and tried to iron out the wrinkles in her apron as she brought the two of them water. She stood there for a moment, admiring Gerald  then noticed how Gerald seemed to be locked on Elton.

Hes incredible, isnt he, she said, trying to get Geralds attention.

Gerald felt a quick elbow to his ribs from Danson then shook his head and looked at Isabel. Thank you for the water, he hastily said.

She said isnt Elton incredible, Danson coughed.

Elton? Geralds cheeks flushed for a moment. Yes. Hes quite incredible. He realized after a long moment that hed not said much else, and cleared his throat and added, Apologies. The way he plays the piano the way he makes it sound it sounds like its crying it touches my soul. He reminds me of my own brother who passed, Criss, who was very talented on the guitar. He could strum the strings and just make it sound like the guitar was weeping.

Criss was Geralds elder brother by six years  and one night, while playing at a tavern, a drunken human drew his sword and ran Criss through for reasons that still remain unclear.

Isabel wrapped her arms around Gerald. I am sorry. I wish I got to know him better.

After Eltons set  Gerald approached him. Ive heard you play, off and on, for several weeks now, the unusually tall warriors cheeks flushed red. He felt like a child. And I never took the time to  let you know how much I appreciate your  talent. Youre quite amazing.

Gerald extended his hand and shook Eltons  and the handshake lasted longer than normal  and as their hands parted  their fingertips seemed to cling to one anothers hands. Their eyes met and each of them clearly felt something. Gerald seemed ready to tell Elton something when he was startled by Dansons arm around his neck, Come along! We need to walk Isabel home  make sure she gets home safe. And maybe tonight on the way home you can ask her out?

Elton quickly pulled his hand away  wondering if hed misread what he saw in Geralds eyes. But when he looked at Gerald he could see the frustration. Hed read him right  but his friend apparently didnt know the truth.

It was a pleasure meeting you, Elton said, with a slight bow. Perhaps we will meet again. I come through this town quite frequently. I dont live far from here.

I would like that, Gerald nodded.

Come on, loverboy, Danson laughed as he playfully messed up Geralds hair. Geralds eyes lingered on Elton for a moment longer before he was tore away by Danson.

That night, walking Isabel home, Gerald managed to successfully avoid asking her out, despite his best friends attempts to set them up. In the years that followed, Danson and Gerald grew apart as Gerald entered the Defenders of the Faith, and Danson pursued his lifelong dream of following in his fathers footsteps in hopes of becoming a Bishop one day.

Their lives would, however, soon come crashing into one another

----------


## jqavins

> I used your existing characters to flesh it out (Danson was mentioned as Gerald's friend, so I built on that - and also built on Isabel who you introduced - and how she ties into everything - using her as a instrument to show the character's sexual preference).
> The tavern name I use is a clear reference to the LGBT community, though to make it not obvious - I provide a different reason for the tavern's name. But named it as such for you. You will see when you get there.
> The bard I introduce can be the same bard seen in your story - because I definitely build on that. 
> The bard's name is someone quite famous (should be obvious) who is also gay.
> I mention your character having a brother, who had passed - named Criss. This is a reference to my favorite guitarist, Criss Oliva (of Savatage), who was killed by a drunk driver. (You will see how I make a reference to how he passed...)
> I _really_ enjoyed writing this - never focused on the struggles or exploration of a character's sexual orientation - especially of the gay, bi orientation. So I feel quite blessed to be trusted to write such a story.
> I hope I did good by you.
> Would love your feedback in this thread - good or bad - it helps keep the thread bumped and alive.
> That said - enjoy!


Forgive me if I'm sending this reply twice. I thought I'd sent it but now it looks like I didn't.

Thank you, I like it.

It makes sense that his sexual orientation would be the focus of this back-back story, even though, in the context of the material I wrote, it wasn't meant to be. I simply needed something that the church establishment would condemn and the god wouldn't, and homosexuality was the solution to that puzzle.

As for Tantus, I needed a name for a god that was not established elsewhere so that the story would be independent of any setting. So I put some syllables together. I'm as surprised as you by the Google results, as I had not bothered to look until you brought it up. (I'd happily change the name to something that fits a DM's setting if I ever get to play the character.)

There's one place that it seems my mind was working similarly to how yours does, and that's Gerald's name. Gerald Singer comes from an acquaintance who is named Gerald, who is gay, and who is a trained and somewhat accomplished opera singer.

Anyway, thank you again.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thank you, I like it.
> It makes sense that his sexual orientation would be the focus of this back-back story, even though, in the context of the material I wrote, it wasn't meant to be. I simply needed something that the church establishment would condemn and the god wouldn't, and homosexuality was the solution to that puzzle.
> As for Tantus, I needed a name for a god that was not established elsewhere so that the story would be independent of any setting. So I put some syllables together. I'm as surprised as you by the Google results, as I had not bothered to look until you brought it up. (I'd happily change the name to something that fits a DM's setting if I ever get to play the character.)
> There's one place that it seems my mind was working similarly to how yours does, and that's Gerald's name. Gerald Singer comes from an acquaintance who is named Gerald, who is gay, and who is a trained and somewhat accomplished opera singer.
> Anyway, thank you again.


Yeah - since your own backstory opens with that - I figured alluding to his sexual orientation in his youth would be a good focal point.
I don't clearly state it - until the end when he meets Elton. But I allude to it before (like when Danson mentions, "You seem to miss when every woman throws herself at you" - is pretty much Gerald ignoring their advances, similar to what he'd done with Isabel).

And yeah - when I googled just "Tantus" - the first result was "God of Pleasure" - but then I saw what it was. And I was like, "Ah, I see why he picked that name." It's funny that it wasn't your intention at all. :)




> Hello!
> I'm new to this forum but I have been reading your character backstories and loved them!
> I will run a new character in an upcoming campaign in Faerun and maybe you could help me with some bits of backstory to complement my character personality.
> Name: Oleg Blackbones
> Race: Mountain Dwarf 
> Class: Twilight Cleric
> Background: Clan Crafter
> 
> I don't have the characteristics set in stone yet. 
> ...


I enjoyed writing this - a stern dwarf, who believed in a higher calling - that was traveling with two humans.
His relationship with them - starts much like the very road - very rocky.
But you can tell, I hope, from the start - there's already a budding relationship growing.
I selected Helm, as the deity - since he is one of the gods with the Twilight domain, and more fitting than the other god (who is the god of suffering).
You mentioned not being too familiar - so here's info about Helm: https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Helm
You also mentioned not being too familiar with Forgotten Realms - so I had your character leaving Mirabar (far to the north) heading to Neverwinter.
A WONDERFUL map of the Forgotten Realms is here (it takes a bit to load, because it's huge - but it's amazing) - https://www.aidedd.org/atlas/index.php?map=R&l=1
Hopefully you enjoy - would love to hear any thoughts of feedback you have!
It helps keep the thread bumped and alive.
Enjoy!
=========================================


Oleg sat on the back of the wagon and muttered aloud (so that those in the front could hear him), By Helms eyes! Could this road be any bumpier?

Jarek Silverstorm, a human and one of the coachmen, craned his neck. I apologize. Our wagon is heavily burdened by the weapons in the crates. Makes the roads feel a little rougher than they actually are.

Clearly these roads never had dwarven hands to make them smooth, Oleg Blackbones muttered.

No, Jarek laughed as he turned to face the front again. Your kind rarely come out of your mountains.

Jarek and his companion, another human named Ellis Starlight, were merchants who had traveled back and forth from Mirabar  which sat atop of a dwarven kingdom  down to Neverwinter for the purpose of trades. It was during their time in Mirabar that Oleg had met the duo and began speaking to them about their trade route.

Something pulled at Olegs essence, the same way he plucked at the strings of his balalaika. He secured passage with them for a small price  promising to provide healing should the trio encounter trouble  and according to Jarek and Ellis  trouble was frequently found in the form of brigands of various species just waiting for unprepared traders making their way down the road.

On the first night, when the wagon was pulled off to the right of the road at a small clearing, Oleg pulled out his balalaika and began strumming. Ellis looked at Jarek who then looked at Oleg. Did you just pull a fast one on us? Are you not really a Cleric? Are you a bard?

A bard? Olegs beard bristled in offense. Do I look like a bard to you two? He stood up, moved his arms away from his chest so that they were vertical to the ground. How many blasted bards do you know that wear heavy armor like this? And have the symbol of Helm on their chestpiece? A bard, indeed! Oleg huffed as he sat down and continued playing his balalaika.

OK, fine, Jarek laughed. So, why is your guitar missing three strings?

Are the two of ye so uncivilized? Have you never seen a balalaika before? Oleg growled.

Ive seen one  well, not seen it  I averted my eyes so I wouldnt be turned to stone, Ellis said.

Jarek shook his head, No, Ellis  thats a basilisk not a what did you call it again, Oleg?

A balalaika, Oleg sighed.

That sounds pretty close to basilisk if you ask me, Ellis shrugged his shoulders.

Oleg heaved a deep sigh. Why do I feel like I am going to regret this very long travel to Neverwinter?

Jarek unrolled his bedroll as he laughed. Forgive us, Oleg  we are but simple men. Tell us, what brings you out of your mountain home and headed for Neverwinter?

Oleg grumbled, I dont expect a few simple men such as yourselves to understand a higher calling.

Only if theres gold involved, Ellis smirked.

Tell me, Oleg said, matter-of-factly, when the end comes  what will you do with that gold? How will it benefit your immortal souls?

Itll pay for our funerals, Ellis laughed.

Ah, theres no talkin sense into either of ye, I see, Oleg muttered. Id be just as well talking to that tree over there.

Just as Oleg pointed  his eyes focused. Though Dwarves were gifted with Darkvision  as a Cleric of Twilight, Olegs vision was drastically increased from 60 to 300  and he saw several figures slowly approaching. He quickly drew his weapon and whispered, You two might as well get some of those weapons ready  we have a fight on our hands.

Jarek and Ellis looked in the direction Oleg had been peering. I dont see anything.

Of course you dont, Oleg grumbled. Your bloody human vision can barely see past the length of your arm in the dark. Oleg placed his hands on Jarek and Ellis and shared his Eyes of Night blessing with them  and suddenly they saw three gnolls approaching.

Gnolls, Ellis muttered. Probably Bloodmanes litter again.

That damn hyena cant keep her legs closed, Jarek muttered as he drew his long sword and took position on the other side of the wagon.

As the gnolls entered the clearing looking around for the humanoids and the music that theyd initially heard  an arrow flew through the dark and struck one of the gnolls who yelped. Suddenly, Oleg appeared from the brush and cast a spell that ignited the gnolls flesh  glowing purple, though causing no harm  just making them very visible in the dark. The gnolls pressed their attack  but this is where Oleg saw that as uncivilized as Jarek and Ellis were  they were accomplished warriors  using their team work of arrows and swords to confuse and cut down the would-be marauders in less than a minute.

As the third gnoll fell dead, Oleg turned and looked at the two humans. That was some impressive work.

Were all good at something, Jarek said as he wiped off the blood from his blade.

We just happen to be good at weapons and killing, Ellis smiled. The two then positioned the dead gnolls in sitting positions against the trees as if they were still alive and to discourage any other marauders from approaching.

For the rest of the trip, Oleg developed a strong friendship with the two humans, and admittedly  though he wouldnt tell them  felt a tinge of pain in his heart, knowing he would miss the two humans and hoped that perhaps their paths may yet cross again.

----------


## javianhalt

> I enjoyed writing this - a stern dwarf, who believed in a higher calling - that was traveling with two humans.
> His relationship with them - starts much like the very road - very rocky.
> But you can tell, I hope, from the start - there's already a budding relationship growing.
> I selected Helm, as the deity - since he is one of the gods with the Twilight domain, and more fitting than the other god (who is the god of suffering).
> You mentioned not being too familiar - so here's info about Helm: https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Helm
> You also mentioned not being too familiar with Forgotten Realms - so I had your character leaving Mirabar (far to the north) heading to Neverwinter.
> A WONDERFUL map of the Forgotten Realms is here (it takes a bit to load, because it's huge - but it's amazing) - https://www.aidedd.org/atlas/index.php?map=R&l=1
> Hopefully you enjoy - would love to hear any thoughts of feedback you have!
> It helps keep the thread bumped and alive.
> Enjoy!


It's just... Beautiful :) 

As all of the other backstories, I enjoyed reading every paragraph. Thank you so much for the write up snd the tips and links about Helm and Mirabar

----------


## javianhalt

Hey Tawmis. I'm sure you have a lot on your backlog already, but here goes another character that needs a backstory written, for my girlfriend's new character. 

Name is Zara, ans she is a Half Drow Shadow Monk. She knows how to fight while blinded (thanks to a dip in Fighter). Initially she would be some sort of furtive spy type or a bounty hunter traveler. 
Our DM seems to have different plans and is incentivizing her to play as a member of the Emerald Enclave, so that is a bonus challenge for you (only if it fits somehow, I don't think it's required) 

_Mechanically she intends to run up close to enemies while obscured in darkness and punch them until they die, that's like her signature move (see Akuma special move and think something like that)_ 

Not sure if this is too vague, let me know if you need details about any other aspects.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey Tawmis. I'm sure you have a lot on your backlog already, but here goes another character that needs a backstory written, for my girlfriend's new character. 
> Name is Zara, ans she is a Half Drow Shadow Monk. She knows how to fight while blinded (thanks to a dip in Fighter). Initially she would be some sort of furtive spy type or a bounty hunter traveler. 
> Our DM seems to have different plans and is incentivizing her to play as a member of the Emerald Enclave, so that is a bonus challenge for you (only if it fits somehow, I don't think it's required) 
> _Mechanically she intends to run up close to enemies while obscured in darkness and punch them until they die, that's like her signature move (see Akuma special move and think something like that)_ 
> Not sure if this is too vague, let me know if you need details about any other aspects.


Consider it added.

Life being life - I've been yanked away. You have one before this (for EphTheorem that I need to do) - but would be happy to do this after that if still needed.

----------


## javianhalt

> Consider it added.
> 
> Life being life - I've been yanked away. You have one before this (for EphTheorem that I need to do) - but would be happy to do this after that if still needed.


No worries dude. 
We already started the campaing but your stories are so amazing that i wouln't mind reading what you would create for this, if you have the time to spare some day or another ;)

----------


## Nerdguy88

> Consider it added to my list!
> 
> This was fun to write - I experimented a little with Barnaby bouncing back and forth from past to present to show his inability to pay attention.
> Some fun facts - the teacher names presented are anagrams of Harry Potter teachers.
> And the guy that Barnaby meets "elsewhere" (for the Sorcerer Aberrant portion is an anagram of the villain of Harry Potter).
> I am not even a big Harry Potter fan (read the books after the wife asked me to, and saw the movies) - but since I was primarily writing Barnaby as a Wizard type student - I thought it'd be a fun "Easter Egg" to make anagrams of the teacher names from Harry Potter.
> Anyway - I hope you enjoy what I've done!
> I'd love to hear feedback in the thread - because it helps me... it keeps the thread alive and bumped too!


This was a great backstory thank you! Its given me some inspiration. We have a one shot coming up and our DM has us making a few characters. I'm using this mini backstory to shove into our one shot and Barnaby will be a:

Illusionist Wizard 2/Abberant Sorcerer 1/Arcane Cleric 1/Divine Warlock 4/Land Druid 2/Artificer 1/Lore Bard 3 

I found an item called the Mizzium Apparatus that I think the DM will be letting me use on the one shot. It lets you burn a spell slot to cast ANY spell on your classes spell list. Barnaby has come into his own at this point :)

----------


## javianhalt

> I've actually never played a Divination Wizard, so this was new to me - to see how to make it fit.
> It was a dangerous balance of making your character sound like a Sorcerer rather than a Cleric turned Divination Wizard with how I described him.
> You didn't provide a name - so I just created one (Talaron Skytree) that you can change to fit your character.
> I added some lore of (Speaker of the Moon, Crescent of the Moon) these can be changed to whatever you want them to be... I was just thinking something High-Elf sounding... reminds me very much of Dragonlance (I think in Dragonlance it's Speaker of the Stars? I need to re-read the books!)
> Hopefully you enjoy it!
> (And I leave it up to you and the DM, in regards to his trainer Phey, as to what he is... is he a High-Elf... or is he more?)
> Feedback, as always, is appreciated! Keeps the thread alive and bumped!
> Enjoy!
> ============================
> ...


I hope you don't mind but I stole a few details from this one for a background I'm writing for a NPC in one of my campaigns :)

----------


## EphTheorem

> Hi, Tawmis. I hope the days are treating you well. I have a request for a character I will be playing eventually but I can't come up with a good backstory. I'd love your help. I have some of his information here for you if any of it helps, but you don't have to use all of it, especially if it just doesn't come into play in whatever you might come up with. There is no rush either since I won't be starting for a while so feel free to take however much time you might want. I don't have much of a solid personality developed yet, so feel free to take it in any direction you wish if you want to.
> 
> EDIT: Hopefully it isn't too late to add on, but unless it conflicts with the idea you had I think I would like him to have a cautious, yet courageous personality, someone who prefers to avoid notice or offense most of the time and feels better having a plan going into situations and to get himself out of them, but when it comes down to it will do what he needs to see the right thing done.
> 
> Name - Ashworth Tealeaf (Ash, for short)
> Race - Halfling
> Class - Monk (Way of Shadow)
> Gender - Male
> Background - Urchin? (This just isn't set in stone and can change since we use custom backgrounds for the freedom to pick skills and profeciencies.)
> ...


Hey there, it's me again. I've been hit with some inspiration and I wanted to share it with you. I hope it isn't too late for me to add this, and if you have already been working on something I'll still be happy with it, you don't need to change anything. I can tweak things around myself if needed, I don't want to create more work for you. Anyway, I imagined a Way of Shadow Monk initially because I wanted this character to be sneaky and the archetype reflected his tendency to want to generally avoid notice very well. However I got to thinking about the spear and the fishing thing, and how thematically I think it would be very neat to instead lean into that and be a Way of the Four Elements Monk to show that connection to water, focusing on water and ice themed abilities. I'm not changing any of my proficiencies, but I thought I'd let you know this is the direction I think I am going to take Ash now. And if it works out better for you to just keep the original idea for him in your writing, I'm still happy with that. Thanks again.

----------


## Tawmis

> I hope you don't mind but I stole a few details from this one for a background I'm writing for a NPC in one of my campaigns :)


I don't mind at all. It was originally written for a character for *Svantis*. But if others gleam things from what I do in this thread, by all means! Go for it! I just ask you put a bard in your game named Tawmis, who tells fantastic stories! :D (I am kidding about that part!) :D




> No worries dude. 
> We already started the campaing but your stories are so amazing that i wouln't mind reading what you would create for this, if you have the time to spare some day or another ;)


I'd definitely still love to write it. Life has been utterly chaotic (I shared somewhere, now probably a few pages ago) how my wife had a seizure last June, so she's been out of work, bills are piling up, then this past April, my dog of 17 years passed away. I am still struggling with that. Life's giving me a good beating to the side of the head, making finding the time (or peace of mind!) to sit down and write. But I definitely want to still write it, whether or not it gets used! :)




> This was a great backstory thank you! Its given me some inspiration. We have a one shot coming up and our DM has us making a few characters. I'm using this mini backstory to shove into our one shot and Barnaby will be a:
> Illusionist Wizard 2/Abberant Sorcerer 1/Arcane Cleric 1/Divine Warlock 4/Land Druid 2/Artificer 1/Lore Bard 3 
> I found an item called the Mizzium Apparatus that I think the DM will be letting me use on the one shot. It lets you burn a spell slot to cast ANY spell on your classes spell list. Barnaby has come into his own at this point :)


Barnaby sounds like someone (with that much multiclassing!) who was very indecisive in life! :)




> Hey there, it's me again. I've been hit with some inspiration and I wanted to share it with you. I hope it isn't too late for me to add this, and if you have already been working on something I'll still be happy with it, you don't need to change anything. I can tweak things around myself if needed, I don't want to create more work for you. Anyway, I imagined a Way of Shadow Monk initially because I wanted this character to be sneaky and the archetype reflected his tendency to want to generally avoid notice very well. However I got to thinking about the spear and the fishing thing, and how thematically I think it would be very neat to instead lean into that and be a Way of the Four Elements Monk to show that connection to water, focusing on water and ice themed abilities. I'm not changing any of my proficiencies, but I thought I'd let you know this is the direction I think I am going to take Ash now. And if it works out better for you to just keep the original idea for him in your writing, I'm still happy with that. Thanks again.


I've not gotten to writing it yet (see above) - but will update my word document that I keep these requests in! :)

----------


## charlie-rose

Hi there! I hope it's okay to ask for help? 

I've been struggling for hours trying to get this backstory together... 

*Your character's Name:* She doesn't have one. I was leaving it open for someone to find her, befriend her and give her a name. But for needing a name's sake, I was thinking 'Hope'
*Race:* Tiefling
*Bloodline:* Unsure. Asmodeus or Mephistopheles. Admittedly, the bloodlines have me super confused on how to weave it all together so please feel free to pick one for me.
*Class: Druid (I know it doesn't technically go but my DM is allowing it) 
Gender:* Female
*Appearance:* Blue skinned, white hair, solid white eyes, one horn broken halfway, thinner than what is normal for a Tiefling's weight/body build.
*Demeanour:*  Shy, timid, untrusting... takes a while to earn her trust.
*Background:* Unsure, leaning more towards 'Haunted One' (feel free to change this if you need to)

*Rough Outline for Backstory:* 
Mother (human) is disgusted by the blue baby that she birthed. She couldn't stand to be the mother to a monster so she committed the death. Maybe the Father brings her back. She's yet to grown her horns and tail so she just looks like a normal blue baby. Had a very abusive upbringing to the point where one of her horns is broken. Thinking of perhaps a monster of sorts using her as a slave and for sickening entertainment purposes. 

Until all that anger finally hit and she let loose.

She finally managed to escape but not without a fight (hence her horn breaking). She ran until exhaustion hit her. Deep wounds that needed time to heal. She was found bruised, bloodied, and weak by her new 'party', (or she ran to them before collapsing from exhaustion) fighting unconsciousness she begs them not to harm her. 

Her story arc is going from abused and weak (timid and frightened to her group like a deer), learning to navigate through so much hate and distrust, to being strong and managing to convince people that she's not evil just because she's a Tiefling. 

Feel free to add/change any of these characteristic traits. I've tweaked a couple of them from the Haunted One Background. DM is allowing his players to make their own as long as it works.

*Flaws:* (Hopefully following her bloodline with this but her) anger gets out of control. Once she reaches that rage, there's no controlling her outburst.

[B]*Traits:* Nurturing nature (bringing plants and animals back to health) brings her happiness.

*Ideals:* (Currently unknown)

*Bonds:* (Currently Unknown)

If it's too much, or too triggering, please don't worry aboout it! I don't want to make you uncomortable. But her backstory is traumatic and sad, which only adds to her strength as a character.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi, Tawmis. I hope the days are treating you well. I have a request for a character I will be playing eventually but I can't come up with a good backstory. I'd love your help. I have some of his information here for you if any of it helps, but you don't have to use all of it, especially if it just doesn't come into play in whatever you might come up with. There is no rush either since I won't be starting for a while so feel free to take however much time you might want. I don't have much of a solid personality developed yet, so feel free to take it in any direction you wish if you want to.
> 
> Name - Ashworth Tealeaf (Ash, for short)
> Race - Halfling
> Class - Monk (Way of the Four Elements)
> Gender - Male
> Background - Urchin? (This just isn't set in stone and can change since we use custom backgrounds for the freedom to pick skills and proficiencies.)
> Alignment - Any good. Maybe LG since the PHB says that's what most Halflings are, but I'm equally happy with any of the good-hearted alignments.
> Extra details - Will have Thieves Tools and Brewer's Supplies proficiencies. DM is allowing the latter to be used for alcohol AND tea should I wish. His preferred weapon is a spear. I imagined a Way of Shadow Monk initially because I wanted this character to be sneaky and the archetype reflected his tendency to want to generally avoid notice very well. However I got to thinking about the spear and the fishing thing, and how thematically I think it would be very neat to instead lean into that and be a Way of the Four Elements Monk to show that connection to water, focusing on water and ice themed abilities. I'm not changing any of my proficiencies, but I thought I'd let you know this is the direction I think I am going to take Ash now. And if it works out better for you to just keep the original idea for him in your writing; I'm still happy with that. Thanks again.


I delved into why your character is studying (water element specifically) - at least training/starting reasons! Hope you like that!
Put on some Soul Edge/Soul Calibur music to get into the vibe of "Monks" and "Ki" - and that mind set. This naturally led to this - The character I introduce (Tahki) is  if youre a Soul Edge/Soul Calibur fan  clearly meant to reference Taki (https://i.pinimg.com/originals/ec/86...d90f18ad93.jpg)  she was one of my favorite characters to play in Soul Edge.
I love leaving things for DMs to take and run with (Tahki and what happens there - and the group that's introduced - the monastery your character starts at). All of that the DM can run with, or ignore.
Anyway - would love to hear your feedback - it helps keep the thread bumped and alive since we can't double post to bump threads!
Anyway - enjoy!
=========================

Ashworth Tealeaf  his friends, which were far and few between  simply called him Ash  sat on the cold, hard, marble floor of the monastery, his legs crossed, his arms resting peacefully on them, his eyes closed as he hummed ever so slightly. In front of him was a small table with a small tea pot in front of him that slowly began to whistle to the same song that Ash himself had been humming.

A young female, with a shapely body, hair as black as the night, tapped Ashworth on the back of the head playfully. Are you doing that thing where you channel your Ki to make your tea?

Ash unfolded his legs, sighed, and stood. He came up to the young females waist line as he stared up at her. Yes, Tahki, thats exactly what I was trying to do before you interrupted me.

Tahki sighed and rolled her eyes at her small companion. But thats so boring! She clenched her fist and it began to glow. You can use your Ki to do so much more.

True, Ashworth grumbled as he packed up his teapot and placed it in his backpack, knowing that the young Tahki would not let him return to his practices and studies. She was relentless, wild, and easily bored  and there was nothing Ashworth feared more than when Tahki was bored  she became unbearable.

As they left the monastery and headed down the lake, many of the young men, who had been trying to maintain concentration during their training in the yard, faulted as Tahki walked by. Ashworth looked up at her, You see that right? How the human males fall over you?

Tahki blushed for a moment and shook the comment away with her hand, Theyre just not thinking right. Its true that Tahki was a beautiful woman  but she had no interest in the opposite sex it would seem  or even in anyone, except Ashworth  and even their friendship was completely platonic. Shed been drawn to him when she first came to the monetary because he seemed to be the most genuine of all the students shed been training with. Perhaps, because the other students, who had just began their training had not yet learned to harness their minds, and still thought too much with desire  but Ashworth was different. He was focused, unwavering and unaffected by the beauty shed been born with. She was in every regard, Ashworths opposite  where he was focused, she simply wanted to be the best at what she trained at  but taking the shortest route possible. If training took too long, she would lose her focus and cease trying. In many ways, Tahki reminded Ashworth of a cat he once had  it would have a burst of energy, and then become bored and lay in the sun.

Part of Tahkis problem is that she came from a very rich family. Unlike Ashworth, who grew up an urchin on the streets, struggling for his next meal, Tahki simply snapped her fingers and her parents would bring her whatever she wanted. Tahkis sole interest in even becoming a Monk and joining the monastery was because shed witnessed a fight on the street and watched as a Monk had single handedly, with one hand behind his back, take down six would be muggers. She thought it looked amazing and she wanted to be able to do that  the one thing she couldnt get with the snap of her fingers was the skill, time and dedication it took to properly channel Ki to do all it was capable of.

Ashworth pulled the small fishing boat closer to the pier as he looked back at Tahki who was rambling about wanting to fight orcish armies. Ashworth rolled his eyes and heaved a deep sigh. The fishing boat gently bumped against the dock as he climbed in, he extended his hand, Are you coming?

Fishing again? her shoulders slumped as the energy drained from her body. Thats all you do. Stare at your tea and go fishing.

As the small fishing boat floated gently in the water, she tossed and turned, and finally asked, So why do you spend every morning staring and singing to your tea?

Ashworth smiled, I am trying to channel my Ki to understand how the very elements around us interact. I put my tea leaves in my tea pot with water  and when I close the lid  I close my eyes and focus my Ki  to try and see inside the tea pot. Once I can see inside, I begin to master the small body of water to break down my tea leaves and create my tea. Did you know our bodies are mostly composed of water? Can you imagine what an enemy could do if they could master the Water elements on such a level as to drain a persons body of liquid?

Is that why you come out here to fish? To study the water? she yawned.

No, Ashworth smiled, playfully. Normally I come out here to fish, because its how I get away from you.

She sat up quickly and smacked him playfully in the arm. Youre mean! You love me! You know you do!

Love you? he laughed. I dont even think you know how to love. I do, however, adore your friendship, as maddening as you can be sometimes. He sat back and cast his fishing line, his fishing spear at his side. The truth of it is  my tea is for drinking, the fish are for eating. But yes, understanding  and reading the waters  allows me to try and better understand the movement of the fish beneath the water that my eyes may not be able to see.

Anyone ever tell you that youre boring? Tahki laughed.

Yes, Ashworth replied.

Oh? Tahki sat up, as if there might be someone she might need to go rough up to defend her friend. Who?

You, Tahki, like every single day you tell me, he laughed, she laughed, and the boat nearly toppled over.


The following morning, Ashworth was packing up his teapot before Tahki arrived  robbing her of her tradition concentration disruption. She stood in the doorway. Where do you think youre going?

Master Heiwa has asked me to go to town and fetch some supplies, Ashworth replied.

I will go with you! Tahki cheered.

Thats not a good idea, Ashworth remarked quickly.

Tahki paused. What? Why?

Tahki, not only are you a beautiful woman who is going to draw a lot of attention, but you also come from a very wealthy family. Youre liable to attract unwanted attention. There are people who would abduct you and ransom you for money, Ashworth explained.

Well, then we show off our skills as Monks, thats what weve been training for, right? Tahki held up her first which glowed a soft hue of energy.

Ashworth sighed  he had hoped to have left before Tahki arrived, because he knew there would be no convincing her otherwise. Fine, he muttered. But stay close. And for the love of the gods, put a loose fitting cloak on to hide your face.

I cant stay hidden forever, Tahki smiled.

No, but you can for today, Ashworth argued.

He brought with him, his fishing spear  it made him look like one of the local fisherman in the town of Hamuretto. Stay close to me, he muttered as they walked through the streets. As a child, Tahki grew up very secluded  her parents carriage typically took the nicer roads and never into the heart of a town unless it was lined with guards. Her gaze was wandering here and there as she continued to bump into people because she was not paying attention to what was in front of her. One of the men had bumped into her so hard, that her hood fell off, revealing her face  and too late, Ashworth realized the men who had been bumping into her had been the same men  undoubtedly trying to make out if she was who she appeared to be. And now with the cloak off  more men seemed to spring from the alleyways. Ashworth threw down his satchel and drew his spear, but before he could do much, men had tackled him and managed to knock him down while others grabbed Tahki.

Before Ashworth was beat into unconsciousness, he heard Tahkis voice yelling, Ash!

Ashworth woke up at the monastery, being tended to Master Heiwa. Take it easy, the elder humans voice assured the Halfling, as his hand rested gently on Ashworths chest. You took quite a beating.

Tahki? Where is she? Ashworth tried to sit up, but the bruised ribs ensured the better idea was listening to Master Heiwa and remaining on his back.

Theyve taken her, Master Heiwa said after a moment.

Who is they, Ashworth asked.

The Veriskani, Master Heiwa replied. An elite force dedicated to training assassins.

We have to get her back, Ashworth winced. She got taken because of me.

No, Master Heiwa replied, she got taken because of her own actions.

Still, for weeks Ashworth trained  and every day he waited for Tahki to come in and interrupt his tea ceremony  but she never did.

One day, he heaved a deep sigh and packed his bag and fishing spear. As he turned to leave he saw a figure  but it was not the soft feminine figure of Tahki  but rather of a slumped over male  Master Heiwa!

Master Heiwa smiled. I knew this day would come. I came to wish you luck on your travels  and should you ever need us  we are always home to you, Ashworth.

Ashworth smiled, bowed and said, Thank you, Master Heiwa.

And the monastery eventually disappeared behind the sunset as Ashworth set out to find clues to where he might find Tahki.





> Hey Tawmis. I'm sure you have a lot on your backlog already, but here goes another character that needs a backstory written, for my girlfriend's new character. 
> Name is Zara, and she is a Half Drow Shadow Monk. She knows how to fight while blinded (thanks to a dip in Fighter). Initially she would be some sort of furtive spy type or a bounty hunter traveler. 
> Our DM seems to have different plans and is incentivizing her to play as a member of the Emerald Enclave, so that is a bonus challenge for you (only if it fits somehow, I don't think it's required) 
> _Mechanically she intends to run up close to enemies while obscured in darkness and punch them until they die, that's like her signature move (see Akuma special move and think something like that)_
> Not sure if this is too vague, let me know if you need details about any other aspects.


And here is Zara!
She was fun to write - a misfit by nature (half Drow) - and dipping fight (Blind Fighting) with Monk.
The beginning really focuses on her Blind Fighting - but then I use her Monk abilities - and make reference that someone else saw it (describing it similar to the Akuma move you mentioned - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vvByzQowf4)
And that someone else ties into what you said would be a "challenge" for me (The Emerald Enclave - https://dnd.wizards.com/dungeons-and...emeraldenclave)
Hope you and your girlfriend enjoy!
I'd love to hear feedback in this thread - because replies help keep the thread floating (since we can't double post to bump or gain the wraith of the moderators).
Enjoy!
==============
Zara stood in the center of the arena  the dust settled around her.

Normally the crowds would be roaring  but they were staring down in awe. Zara was not only unusual looking in her appearance, due to her half Drow heritage  but she stood in the center of the arena, after leaping off the cart that pulled her in  staff in hand, and blindfolded.

Two, large, rotund humans entered the opposite gate and saw the woman in the middle of the field. They paused wondering if she was the announcer for the fighter they would be fighting against, but as the voices in the crowds began to cheer it became clear to Brik and Thik, that the woman was their opponent.

Dont think for a moment were gonna go easy on you, pretty lady, Brik laughed as he pounded his lucerne hammer against his shield.

But we might not kill you either, Thik added, laughing as he strapped on his chest piece. A pretty lady like you could be fun after the fight. Thik picked up his horsemans mace and pounded it against the ground to get the recent blood and flesh off of his weapon.

Those brought to the arena were typically brought here to earn their freedom through fighting; however, some, such as Zara enter the arena to test their skills in a fight that was often to the death. Zara turned her head towards the voices she heard, Do me a favor, she yelled back as she gripped her staff. Dont hold back, because I wont be. And for the other, the condition you leave this arena will only leave you begging for a Clerics healing.

The crowd erupted into a loud cheer as Zara boldly faced her opponents without removing her blindfold. Brik and Thik were large humans  with the blindfold on, she didnt need to see them  she could hear them  their thundering footsteps charging her. Theyre yelling some manly howl as they rushed towards her. She effortlessly dodged Briks lunge with his lucerne hammer and used her staff to parry Thiks horsemans mace.

She smiled beneath her blindfold. Tell me, thats not the best you have to offer? You lunge, you swing  thats too predictable. 

Normally, she would have followed her parry with a foot sweep  but judging by the thundering sound of their approach, these were large men  so she quickly slid Thiks weapon into Briks as she adjusted her staff and quickly slid beneath Thiks legs, and kicked behind his knee, sending him tumbling forward into his brother, Brik. The crowd cheered with approval.

Brik howled in fury, Get off of me! Shes making a fool out of us!

Zara was already on her feet, staff behind her back, just as shed been when she leapt from the cart. I can give you the option to surrender, but youre probably too dumb to realize youre already defeated!

Thats right! Were not surrendering! Thik helped his brother up from the ground since he was rolling back and forth like a turtle whod fallen on its back.

Good, Zara smiled. I havent even begun to sweat  but based on the odor on both of you when I so easily parried you  both of you worked up a sweat just running up to me. A girl does love to be chased by boys, you know.

Well, were done chasing you! Thik growled, his brown eyes narrowing on her.

Thats right, Brik added, were gonna pound you into the sand.

Thered been rumors that both Brik and Think were half ogres, based off their size and general intelligence and demeanor. Zara  based off her blindfolded state  that these brothers were more ogre than human.

Brik lunged again as he charged her with his lucerne hammer, which she caught with hand, and brought up at the sound of Thiks horseman mace. This time she kicked Thiks blubbery knee forward so he buckled down  and used the momentum to then bring Briks hammer crashing down on his brothers head. She then whispered several words as darkness enveloped them  and when it cleared, both Thik and Brik lay on the floor unconscious.

The crowd roared  the blood brothers as theyd been called had never been defeated against a single opponent until now.

Shes good, a human in the crowd nodded.

I told you, an elf sitting next to him nodded. She caught my attention when she came to town. Its not often you see a half Drow. I watched her use her methods to stop a robbery  by doing what she did there  casting a darkness type spell, then repeatedly hitting her targets. Shes clearly very trained in blind fighting  which she uses to her advantage to doing what she does in the shadows.

We should talk to her, the human said, as he stood to leave  the small crest pin on his cloak, that of a deer with gold and green.





> Hi there! I hope it's okay to ask for help? 
> I've been struggling for hours trying to get this backstory together... 
> *Your character's Name:* She doesn't have one. I was leaving it open for someone to find her, befriend her and give her a name. But for needing a name's sake, I was thinking 'Hope'
> *Race:* Tiefling
> *Bloodline:* Unsure. Asmodeus or Mephistopheles. Admittedly, the bloodlines have me super confused on how to weave it all together so please feel free to pick one for me.
> *Class: Druid (I know it doesn't technically go but my DM is allowing it) 
> Gender:* Female
> *Appearance:* Blue skinned, white hair, solid white eyes, one horn broken halfway, thinner than what is normal for a Tiefling's weight/body build.
> *Demeanor:*  Shy, timid, untrusting... takes a while to earn her trust.
> ...


I went with Mephistopheles (just because it grants an extra power  Legacy of Cania) rather than the standard Tiefling (which is standard PHB Tiefling). Also because I named your mother Oskurra which is a play on the pronunciation of Dark in Spanish. And Mephistopheles, according to legend stood for he who shuns the light. So it somehow seemed fitting to tie all of that together.
The type of demon that finds her (a Glabrezu) is noted as using temptation to ruin mortals. So this seemed a solid fit for you had mentioned thinking perhaps a monster of sorts using her as a slave for sickening entertainment purposes.
This one turned out pretty dark - there's abuse, sexual abuse, enslavement... but sounds like you were wanting a really messed up background to explain why she was timid.
So hopefully I delivered, without going to much into it. Parts of it can be taken out and still get the same effect (like the young sex slave).
Regardless - I'd love to hear your thoughts! Replies to this thread keep it alive and bumped!
Enjoy!
==============================

In a small hamlet, on the edge of a forest whose name has changed over the years, the cry of a newly born infant pierces the night  followed by the horrified screams of the mother who bore the child. It is not screams that the child has died  no, rather it is because the child is still alive. The mothers voice could be heard on this still, quiet night, breaking the silence with her fury, Why is my child blue? If its not because shes suffocating  then why is her skin blue? Take this monstrosity away from me! Take it away now!

The new mother was a human mother named Oskurra Redmoon. The midwives held the child in their hands as Oskurra turned her back on them and the child on the bed; with the midwives exchanging glances. They called Oskurras husband, Speran Redmoon, who entered the room and gazed at the infant wrapped in a blanket and saw the blue skin.

Is she he began, his lip trembling.

No, she is alive, the midwife named Nakimienta replied. And she is healthy.

Sperans eyes gazed past the midwives to his wife, who still had her back turned. And my wife?

Also alive and healthy, the second midwife, Nina answered. She however, denies the child milk of her breast. She paused. She denies the child. She wants her killed.

Sperans eyes widened, horrified. Killed? But weve tried for years to have a child and now we do. The midwives stared amongst one another, having no answer. Speran nodded, and whispered, I will take the child home. My wife, when she is well, I will talk to her to accept the child.

But when Oskurra came home, no matter what Speran said  he could not convince her to embrace the child. Their nights were full of violent fights where Oskurra, more than once, drew a kitchen blade and put it to her husbands throat demanding he take the demon child out and kill it. After months of fighting, Oskurra finally crossed a line. She felt a swelling fury pounding at the temples of her brain as the fight escalated, and like shed always done  she drew the kitchen blade  but this time, she did not hesitate. She plunged it deep into Sperans stomach and growled, like an animal. Youre right! she spat in his face. We tried for years to have a child! And you know what? I did something I shouldnt have! When the gods refused to hear my prayer  I called on a demon  who came to me and said he could grant me a child! I thought he meant between you and I! But no  he came to me in a dream  seduced me, against my own will  I wanted to say no, but I couldnt  I just gave myself to him in the dream! And it was incredible! Do you want to know that? It was incredible! Even though I hated it  what he made me feel! When I awoke  I awoke, sweating  as if I had experienced it! But I was sure it was a dream! But then I was pregnant! And then I told myself it was coincidence! But the child  the child is born of a demon seed!

She stared at her husband, and his vacant, hollow, horrified eyes stared back at her  devoid of life. Hed bled to death somewhere during her rant. Furious, Oskurra turned towards the unnamed infant, See what you made me do! See what your demon magic has done! The infant, unaware of what was going on reached out, wanting nothing more than to finally know the embrace of a loving mother. Instead, Oskurra grabbed the infant by the throat and took her to the river and cast her into the rapids  she couldnt even bear the thought of the child, even dead, being anywhere near her  so let the infant drown and be swept away, the fish that nibbled at her flesh would be poisoned by her demon  flesh!

Perhaps, had the infant died in that river, she would have been spared the pain that followed. But thered been a Glabrezu demon named, Tentakion had taken a great interest in Mephistopheles work  and this infant could be trained and for his own needs. Tentakion saved the infant child and opened a portal to his dimension  a corner in Hades, where he raised her for sixteen years  forcing her to kill, main, murder, and harvest souls to create manes.  When the child reached the age of sixteen her unleashed her into the Material Plane, to tempt married men, and in turn blackmail them  and many would promise their soul Tentakion, not believing the parchment they were signing held any true weight coming from a sixteen year old, with a womanly figure, white hair and solid white eyes. Despite her own demonic appearance, most men who engaged in relationships with her were looking for something they were not getting from their wives  which often meant wild, twisted and unthinkable relations.

This persisted for two years, when one day, the child who had never spoke a word to Tentakion, came back from one of her missions of seduction  and took the parchment and tore it in front of him. Tentakion stood, furious, How dare you! I saved you! Whats the meaning of this?

The child, with her white eyes, stared directly into his black, soulless eyes and whispered one word.

Hope.

He howled in fury and lunged at her and somewhere in her  she broke that chain of submission shed been enslaved to for all of her life. Something inside her told her to fight  to break free  and begin her life anew. She produced a dagger shed taken from her latest conquest and plunged it deep into Tentakions shoulder! The four armed demon reeled back  staring in awe  and somewhat horror  that this mortal whelp had not only dared to defy him  but strike him as well. His two arms reached out and grabbed her by the wait, while his two clawed hands grabbed her by the horn.

I can twist your neck from your body, Tentakion howled.

The unnamed child then threw a handful of acorns shed had in her pouch, and found herself uttering, The Oak Father sends his regards!

Tentakions black, soulless eyes bulged as the acorns seemingly expanded in his throat. His hands went to his neck as he choked and gasped for air. The child quickly turned, using the portals that Tentakion had created to send her to the mortal plane, and escaped  running, never stopping.

She spent weeks living in the forest, where she began her life anew. She could hear the roots, the way the wind made the trees speak. She fashioned herself an herbalism kit as she began to learn about the plants, and what different ones did. At night, a large oak tree would frequently visit her dreams  and speak with her, and taught her a new language  the Druidic tongue. She thought it was strange, but unlike Tentakion  this voice seemed to want to teach her  help her grow  and find herself.

Several times, throughout the following months, she thought she heard Tentakions voice in the shadows, and she found herself running  and thats when she ran into another group of adventurers who had heard something in the woods running  itd been her.

One of them extended their hand to her, Were sorry. We thought someone was in trouble. Whats your name?

Nervously, she accepted the extended hand, and answered, Hope. My name is Hope.

----------


## javianhalt

> And here is Zara!
> She was fun to write - a misfit by nature (half Drow) - and dipping fight (Blind Fighting) with Monk.
> The beginning really focuses on her Blind Fighting - but then I use her Monk abilities - and make reference that someone else saw it (describing it similar to the Akuma move you mentioned - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vvByzQowf4)
> And that someone else ties into what you said would be a "challenge" for me (The Emerald Enclave - https://dnd.wizards.com/dungeons-and...emeraldenclave)
> Hope you and your girlfriend enjoy!
> I'd love to hear feedback in this thread - because replies help keep the thread floating (since we can't double post to bump or gain the wraith of the moderators).
> Enjoy!
> ==============
> Zara stood in the center of the arena  the dust settled around her.
> ...


Amazing as always. As I've said before, we already started the campaign so most of the background is already set (her name ended up being Elanor). The funny part is that personality-wise they have some similarities. 
I had an idea while reading your description of the fight: I'll talk with our DM and see if he can somehow introduce a similar scene for my girlfriend, instead of presenting this post to her directly. This way it will be sort of incorporated into her story and I believe Elanor will smash those guys as easily as Zara did :) 

The enclave thing never took off, my girlfriend ended up more inclined to the Harpists but your hook would have worked since it's open enough that our DM could connect mostly anything to it. 

Glad to see you found some time to write again, I'll make sure to come back with requests if I start any new characters

----------


## Tawmis

> Amazing as always. As I've said before, we already started the campaign so most of the background is already set (her name ended up being Elanor). The funny part is that personality-wise they have some similarities. 
> I had an idea while reading your description of the fight: I'll talk with our DM and see if he can somehow introduce a similar scene for my girlfriend, instead of presenting this post to her directly. This way it will be sort of incorporated into her story and I believe Elanor will smash those guys as easily as Zara did :) 
> The enclave thing never took off, my girlfriend ended up more inclined to the Harpists but your hook would have worked since it's open enough that our DM could connect mostly anything to it. 
> Glad to see you found some time to write again, I'll make sure to come back with requests if I start any new characters


Thank you! Hopefully you're able to make it work - if not, show her this - and if she has feedback, I'd love to hear it (good or bad)!

I am now, pretty much all caught up - there was some folks who presented me with two characters, to pick one - so I will probably now go back through those and write the second characters.

So if anyone has some character backstories they'd like written - feel free to post your request - I will do those before finishing the secondary challenges. :)

----------


## javianhalt

> Thank you! Hopefully you're able to make it work - if not, show her this - and if she has feedback, I'd love to hear it (good or bad)!


Sure, will do!





> I am now, pretty much all caught up - there was some folks who presented me with two characters, to pick one - so I will probably now go back through those and write the second characters.
> 
> So if anyone has some character backstories they'd like written - feel free to post your request - I will do those before finishing the secondary challenges. :)


I do have some NPCs that could use some help with a richer backstory if you find yourself with free time and nothing to do with it  :Biggrin: 

The world used is Forgotten Realms. There is this guy (an oath of conquest paladin) who is on a "personal crusade" to get rid of mages who are (in his eyes) "out of control and abusing their power for selfish needs". You see, he is not an EVIL TO THE CORE kind of guy, I was thinking more of a "Lawful Neutral" kind of alignment. He is just someone who doesn't trust spellcasters (I didn't think about the "why" yet, but definitely something to do with a bad experience in his past). 
His biggest flaw is that he enjoys himself in combat a little too much. He is not satisfied in just defeating enemies, he likes to instill FEAR into their minds and crush them when their spirits are already broken. He once commanded a legion of soldiers but was deemed too extreme and forced into exile. Nevertheless, he continues on his personal mission, feeling now more than ever that the world is misguided and needs a firm hand (probably his) to guide it back into a path that doesn't involve chaos and corruption.

That's all I have for concrete thoughts. For a less concrete part, I was considering the idea of his race being an Aasimar. Maybe figuring out this origin was the spark for the start of his personal quest on maintaining order, but despite the supposedly good intentions and guidance of his celestial guide, the paladins' actions fall more into a grey area where people are not really sure anymore if he is actually a good influence or just a lesser evil who takes on bigger evils and therefore are excused for some of his transgressions.
A good old human is also an option. I wouldn't have a lot to go on here based on race alone if he is Human, but the good part is that it's a blank canvas for anything to be added.

----------


## LudicSavant

> Hey Tawmis. I'm sure you have a lot on your backlog already, but here goes another character that needs a backstory written, for my girlfriend's new character. 
> 
> Name is Zara, ans she is a Half Drow Shadow Monk. She knows how to fight while blinded (thanks to a dip in Fighter). Initially she would be some sort of furtive spy type or a bounty hunter traveler. 
> Our DM seems to have different plans and is incentivizing her to play as a member of the Emerald Enclave, so that is a bonus challenge for you (only if it fits somehow, I don't think it's required) 
> 
> _Mechanically she intends to run up close to enemies while obscured in darkness and punch them until they die, that's like her signature move (see Akuma special move and think something like that)_ 
> 
> Not sure if this is too vague, let me know if you need details about any other aspects.





> And here is Zara!
> She was fun to write - a misfit by nature (half Drow) - and dipping fight (Blind Fighting) with Monk.
> The beginning really focuses on her Blind Fighting - but then I use her Monk abilities - and make reference that someone else saw it (describing it similar to the Akuma move you mentioned - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vvByzQowf4)
> And that someone else ties into what you said would be a "challenge" for me (The Emerald Enclave - https://dnd.wizards.com/dungeons-and...emeraldenclave)
> Hope you and your girlfriend enjoy!
> I'd love to hear feedback in this thread - because replies help keep the thread floating (since we can't double post to bump or gain the wraith of the moderators).
> Enjoy!


Heeey, is that a Way of the Demonweb Spider Monk?   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Tawmis

> Sure, will do!
> I do have some NPCs that could use some help with a richer backstory if you find yourself with free time and nothing to do with it 
> The world used is Forgotten Realms. There is this guy (an oath of conquest paladin) who is on a "personal crusade" to get rid of mages who are (in his eyes) "out of control and abusing their power for selfish needs". You see, he is not an EVIL TO THE CORE kind of guy, I was thinking more of a "Lawful Neutral" kind of alignment. He is just someone who doesn't trust spellcasters (I didn't think about the "why" yet, but definitely something to do with a bad experience in his past). 
> His biggest flaw is that he enjoys himself in combat a little too much. He is not satisfied in just defeating enemies, he likes to instill FEAR into their minds and crush them when their spirits are already broken. He once commanded a legion of soldiers but was deemed too extreme and forced into exile. Nevertheless, he continues on his personal mission, feeling now more than ever that the world is misguided and needs a firm hand (probably his) to guide it back into a path that doesn't involve chaos and corruption.
> That's all I have for concrete thoughts. For a less concrete part, I was considering the idea of his race being an Aasimar. Maybe figuring out this origin was the spark for the start of his personal quest on maintaining order, but despite the supposedly good intentions and guidance of his celestial guide, the paladins' actions fall more into a grey area where people are not really sure anymore if he is actually a good influence or just a lesser evil who takes on bigger evils and therefore are excused for some of his transgressions.
> A good old human is also an option. I wouldn't have a lot to go on here based on race alone if he is Human, but the good part is that it's a blank canvas for anything to be added.


Consider it added!




> Heeey, is that a Way of the Demonweb Spider Monk?


The flow of what they wanted fits closely (you even used the Akuma shadow punch)!

----------


## javianhalt

> Heeey, is that a Way of the Demonweb Spider Monk?


Yes it is  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Barebarian

> Hello all -
> 
> Sorry about the absence. The hits have kept coming.
> 
> Just last week, the wife and I made the call, to send Odin, my Husky who has blessed us for 17 years, to Forever Sleep.
> I'm still not healed. Wind feels like it's been yanked from my sails. Creativity feels empty at the moment (undoubtedly due to the heartache).
> 
> But I will get these added and knocked out as soon as I can.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about Odin :(




> Okay I think I have a working model for it:
> 
> Level 3
> 
> Iaijutsu Â During your Attack Action you may Concentrate and ÂstoreÂ your Attacks, then unleash them as a single Bonus Action attack on the same turn or in response to being attacked before your next turn (this also costs your Reaction) adding 1d12 extra damage to this single attack per attack stored.
> 
> Your first attack after drawing your weapon also has a crit range of 19-20.
> 
> Level 7
> ...


^here is what I've so far decided on for the archetype. He's a level 11 character with 1 level of rogue (he has expertise in stealth and persuasion!) and 10 in fighter. I haven't decided on a name for him, but he's a human in his early twenties. His parents passed away when he was a teen, so he's grown up as head of his own estate, and he's been a bit...flighty. He has a not undeserved reputation as a lothario (gained his stealth and persuasion skills that way!), which annoys his wives a bit but as long as he doesn't get cut apart by angry fathers they're just glad he makes it home safely.* 

Besides that he's a skilled duelist famous for not yet being defeated by man or monster. However! Following an invitation from a beautiful woman (who looks a lot like Lily...Not that he knows her) to a secluded location, he found a dead body, moments before guards burst in and accused him of the crime! 

Now he's on the run, along with his wives, who refused to leave him to fend for himself.

*His wives are the retainers he gets from the Noble background, except each has a level of Rogue (taught by Furea) Monk (taught by Lily) and Fighter (taught by Kosai and Senshi!). Incidentally, this game is going to take place a few years in the future of the world Kosai is in, and this guy's wives are her triplet daughters!

----------


## charlie-rose

> Hope. My name is Hope.


Hopefully I'm replying to this correctly. 

I just want to say a major thank you for writing the backstory! And I'm sorry it took so long to reply/acknowledge. I really wanted to donate something but had to wait until I had enough funds :) 

The backstory had my DnD group in super protective mode of my Tiefling ('cause we're all a sucker for any hurt-comfort trauma) and were all excited!!! 


I credited you, of course! 

I'm still new to DnD so I don't think I have any (polite) criticism or advice to offer. Nor do I think you need it. You're doing such a marvelous job with all these backstories! So thank you once again and you'll see my once more for another character!

----------


## charlie-rose

*Name:* Pekk
*Race:* Half-Orc
*Class:* Barbarian
*Gender:* Male
*Background:* Outlander; Homesteader (Farm-Boy)
*Primal Path:* Totem Warrior
*Alignment:* Neutral Good/Good

*Other*

*Eye Colour:* Ice Blue
*Skin Colour:* Greenish Grey
*Hair:* Black, short on sides, swept back.
*Scars:* Deep scar on his torso, shoulder, a few littering his forearms, one on his chin/jaw
*Teeth:* Bottom two tusks protruding ever so slightly outside the lip. 
*Body:* Bulky but fit. Leaning more towards human appearance than orc.
*Attire:* Blue plaid shirt, sleeves rolled up to his forearms, few top buttons open to expose a bit of chest - which usually exposes an inch of his prominant scar. Black pants.

*Flaws:* _[I don't like the ones offered in the book, so something to do with short-tempered anger issues. Like, I lose my temper/rage at the slightest insult]_
*Personality Trait:* I feel far more comfortable around animals than people.
*Bonds:* Any injury to the unspoiled wilderness of my home is an injury to me. _[feel free to change the Bonds or make one up as you see fit. I'm undecided with what works]_
*Ideals:* The natural world is more importan that all the constructs of civilisation or If I dishonor myself, I dishonor my whole clan _[Feel free to change or make one up as you see fit. I'm undecided on the ideals.]_

*Rough Outline:*

Orc and Human tribe formed an alliance together as they went to war against something. That's how the orc father met the human mother (who was a nurse). Fell in love. 
Once the war was over, they retired to on some acred property and lived out a farm life, harvesting for the tribe/s (orc/human). 

I don't know whether another war broke out or they were attacked by some form of a giant beastie. But Pekk is old enough to fight alongside his father. The Father died - his last words to Pekk were 'Look after your Mother'. (they were a sweet old-fashioned couple who raised Pekk to be a gentleman. Treat a lady right.)

Pekk lived out most of his time working on the farm, constantly going into town for supplies or whatever. 


That's all I got. 

*Other things I would like to consider:* 
He's wise. Not so much intelligent, but I swapped out his 3rd high level stat for wisdom. As I'd like to make him wise but with anger issues. Being on a farm, with nature, you quickly learn things.He's polite.He's a gentleman towards a lady. Would like him to meet someone, fall in love, treat her proper-like. Probably a bit bumbling around her rather than his usual macho self (This is more for character development throughout the game though).Has a soft spot for animals.Leaning more towards Bear/Wolf as a totem for a spiritual reason. Either the loyalty of a pack of wolves speaks to him or the protectiveness of a Mother Bear or something like that.Accidentally crushes teacups etc. with his natural strength. Always an 'Awh. Dang it.'"Perhaps if we considered the terrain-" "What would a green, boogery dimwit know-" "-GOES ON A VERBAL RAGE TANGENT- Ahem. Terribly sorry about that. All I'm saying is..." moments. 

_I'm sorry if I've written a lot. I tend to use my DnD Characters as normal characters to write with in general (outside DnD). No rush to do it. No pressure either. If you're not vibing with it, that's all good too :)_

----------


## Tawmis

Hello all - happy to report I am still alive.

The wife had a health issue (end of July) that landed her back in the hospital. Thankfully not as bad as it could have been - but she's been my focus.

She seems to be recovering nicely now - going to see if I can knock a few of these out this week.

----------


## javianhalt

> Hello all - happy to report I am still alive.


Happy to hear that :)

----------


## Barebarian

Hope she gets better soon!

----------


## Tawmis

> *Name:* Pekk
> *Race:* Half-Orc
> *Class:* Barbarian
> *Gender:* Male
> *Background:* Outlander; Homesteader (Farm-Boy)
> *Primal Path:* Totem Warrior
> *Alignment:* Neutral Good/Good
> *Other*
> *Eye Colour:* Ice Blue
> ...


It's only been - what? Four months since you requested this. As I mentioned, between the loss of my dog of 17 years, and some back to back health issues with my wife...
I couldn't find the time or inspiration to write.
But my wife is very, very, very slowly mending - and things look hopeful now.
So my brain is at a slightly more state of peace - and I decided to come back and get to this.
I actually ... really, really enjoyed writing this.
I was able to get inside the character's head space, pretty easily, which just allowed the story to write itself with me at the wheel.
Those are the best, because it feels so natural.
Anyway, enjoy. It's probably too late to be of use to you, but maybe you can still enjoy the story.

As always, please reply with feedback (whether you loved it, hated it, thought it was all right) - or anything you enjoyed about it. Replies help keep the thread bumped and alive.

==========================================


War.

It has often torn countries apart, created division among people. But sometimes, when an enemy is so great  nations unite, and even those who would consider themselves enemies  band together to face the larger threat.

It was such a war that brought two tribes together  Human and Orc  to stand together, side by side, back to back, against a common enemy.

The years fighting side by side, each side discovered that theyre not much different than the other. Both human and orc, cherished and loved their own families. Each wanted land to live off of. It had been ignorance and fear, of the other, that drove both sides previously to breed hatred in their hearts and soul.

But now, after sharing loss and grief, and seeing each side, suffer so greatly  and share one anothers pain  did these two tribes, not only come to understand one another to respect one another but they even came to love one another.

And when the Great War was done; there was a moment where each side wondered, if that fear of one another would rise again, and they would find themselves fighting one another  but instead, each side offered to help the other and maintain the bond theyd formed during the Great War.

Skourn had been a warrior for the orc tribe, when hed been wounded during the Great War  and had been tended to by Allanessa, a female human cleric and nurse, during the war. The wound to his leg had been a grievous wound, and had it not been for Allanessas quick thinking, Skourn would have quickly bled to death. Instead, he survived, and after the Great War, the two remained in contact with one another after the human and orc tribes went their separate ways.

Their bond grew stronger as the weeks passed, as each of them learned, that while they were apart from one another, there was an aching within them that could not be quenched; and soon, mutual respect for one another and friendship, developed into so much more.

Within a year of Skourn moving in with Allanessa, on her farmland, she was soon pregnant. Their son Pekk, was soon born into the world. As the midwife handed Pekk to Allanessa, Skourn smiled as he pulled back sweaty locks of hair from Allanessas face. He is perfect, Skourn whispered, his deep, husky voice, filled with love. He looks more like you than me. He added, with a slight bit of laughter.

Skourn had been raised a warrior, from the time he could speak; but he wanted his son, Pekk to have a different life. Instead of teaching him to be a great and powerful warrior, Skourn focused on teaching his son how to be a great farmer. He taught him the proper time to plant and the proper time to harvest. He showed him how to take care of the farm animals, and how to help when the animals were delivering litters of their own. He taught him how to respect the land, and to kill only in self-defense, or for the need of food  never for pleasure. He taught Pekk that when he did kill an animal for food, to thank the animal for their life thatd been given  and thank the gods for providing the meal.

By the time hed reached his teenage years, Pekk was far more comfortable around animals than people; but due to his fathers wounded leg from the Great War, and his mother taking care of things around the house, Skourn frequently sent Pekk to the main town to gather supplies and farming equipment that was needed.

It was here that Pekk was often met with glares and whispered comments about how hed been a half orc  and strangely it came from both sides. Boratun was a town that was frequented by orcs and humans alike  but half orcs here, were extremely rare. Despite their mutual respect for one another, each side  both human and orc  rarely bred with the other.

It was here in Boratun  that Prekk usually found himself getting into trouble. Hed brook no insult about him being a half orc  and even less so if someone spoke ill about his father or mother. More than once, Skourn would have to ride into town when his son hadnt returned, and pay the local authorities to free his son who had gotten in a fight with someone else whod insulted him.

Skourn could see it in his sons eyes  though he physically looked more human than orc, spiritually he was more orc than human  and had a fighting spirit inside of him. Skourn knew that he would need to teach his son how to be a warrior and channel the rage that was building inside of him.

One day, when Skourn had sent his son to Boratun to pick up some farming equipment  and emphasized to ignore any remarks made towards him  Pekk sighed and agreed. He hated going to town but he knew his father couldnt go  even on horseback, with his wounded leg  it taxed him greatly. Additionally, he hated turning the other check when insulted or sneered at, and just thinking that those making those remarks might be considering him a coward.

When Pekk arrived in Boratun, it was just like every other time. The streets were filled with humans and orcs, the odors from the forges and meat shops lingered in the air, twisting and turning, churning, creating an unpleasant smell.

He happened to see a young woman, standing in front of one of the meat vendors, rifling through her coin purse, blushing in embarrassment. He drew closer and heard her say she was shy several gold coins. Pekk reached into his purse and put them on the counter and smiled at the human woman, There you go, he nodded and began to walk away. He heard her thank him.

However, this didnt go unnoticed by several humans who approached Pekk and snarled, Why dont you stick to your own kind, half-breed?

Pekk paused in his footsteps  and recalled his father saying to ignore insults. Pekk forced the rage down and turned to the three humans whod insulted him. I meant no disrespect. I saw the lady was in need for coin for food  to undoubtedly feed her children, and I had some spare coin.

Why dont you hand over the rest of your spare coin? one of the humans snapped.

Sadly, Pekk countered, I have no more to give. The rest I must use for farming supplies.

One of them spit on Pekk.

An hour later, he was in the local cell again, with the three humans in a separate cell.

His father came through the front door, apologizing, and again paying for his sons release. Skourn rode his horse back, while Pekk rode the wagon with the farming supplies. They spoke about what happened, and as they did, Pekk could see the weariness on his fathers face. The farm was an hour away on horseback and it was difficult for his father, more so when it was an hour there, then an hour back with no rest.

I am sorry father, Pekk whispered.

His father laughed. There is nothing to be sorry for, Skourn shrugged as he looked over at his son, lovingly. You look like your mother on the outside, but inside, you have my fighting spirit, he smiled, You are the perfect blend of who your parents are.

When they arrived and dismounted, unloading the farming equipment, Pekk looked over at the cattle and sheep and saw how they were completely still. Father, Pekk whispered, somethings wrong. Look at the cattle and sheep.

Agreed, Skourn nodded, and the chickens as well. Theyre being entirely too quiet.

At that moment, Allanessa saw her husband and son arrive, from the window and came out. Well, it took both of you long enough, she said as she made her way towards them, stomping her foot in feigned anger. 

In that moment, it became clear why the animals had been so silent and so still  as a large ankheg burst from the ground in front of her. An ankheg is a massive creature, whose appearance resembled a brown praying mantis in the face and mandibles that buried through the ground. Though they primarily fed on the rich soil; they would, from time to time, spring up from the ground to sustain a meat diet. The ankheg was a dangerous animal, because its mandibles could snap tree trunks easily; their chitnous exoskeleton was so thick, that some said it was like striking platemail; and as if that were not enough, they could spit an acidic spray that they used to help break down soil, meat and bones.

Allanessa was stunned by the creature before her, not even able to scream. Skourn did not hesitate, he ran as quickly as he could, his wounded leg searing with pain that could not be measured; and slammed into Allanessa  knocking her out of the way, just as the ankheg released its acidic spit, striking Skourn.

Father! Pekk screamed, as his father buckled under the green acid. Pekk grabbed the triangle hoe and rushed the ankheg who turned just in time to see Pekk leap and drive it deep into its left eye. The ankheg struck Pekk with its massive claw, which was covered in hundreds of spikes, ripping his clothes and flesh to pieces as he slammed against the barn wall and had the air knocked out of him. When he regained consciousness moments later, the ankheg had retreated. As his vision cleared he saw his mother crying over what was clearly his father. He tried to stand, but could not, so he crawled to his mothers side, where his father was rasping for breath. His father reached out, and clasped his sons hand as firmly as he could, and smiled, and said, I am so proud of you take care of your  mother  And his eyes rolled to the back of his head, and one large, final breath escaped his lips.

For months, Pekk fought with the guilt that had built up inside of him; had he not got in a fight, had he been home sooner, had he seen the animals sooner; all of this might have been avoided. But it was the animals that knew how to sense the ankheg  and for months, he seemed to spend time learning more from animals than spending time with his mother. The ankheg had gotten away. But it was wounded. Pekk wanted to find it again. Kill it.

And so the rage in him built up. He embraced that side of him. He needed that side of him.

But one day, he saw his mother, struggling around the farm and knew he also needed to be here for her as well.

He would hunt down this ankheg when the time was right.

----------


## Barebarian

> Hi! I've FINALLY finished a homebrew archetype for a quickdraw-focused fighter in a samurai game  (set in the same world as the other character's you've done for me btw!) who has to go on the run when someone starts killing samurai while in disguise as him.
> 
> He's a level 8 character whose fighting style is about storing his attacks, then releasing them as one big attack on his bonus action. But I haven't got any more story ideas in mind for him! Thanks if you're up for this!





> I'm sorry about Odin :(
> 
> Okay I think I have a working model for it:
> 
> Level 3
> 
> Iaijutsu Â During your Attack Action you may Concentrate and ÂstoreÂ your Attacks, then unleash them as a single Bonus Action attack on the same turn or in response to being attacked before your next turn (this also costs your Reaction) adding 1d12 extra damage to this single attack per attack stored.
> 
> Your first attack after drawing your weapon also has a crit range of 19-20.
> ...


Reposting this all in one place, as requested!

----------


## Ogre Mage

Hi Tawmis --

Name: Leif Skyfall
Setting: Forgotten Realms
Class: Circle of Stars Druid 3
Race: Wood Elf
Gender: Male
Background: Outlander
Alignment: Neutral
Feat: Fey Touched
Str 9, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 10.

Character concept:  Life has gone comically wrong for Leif.  The last time he was at the Witchlight Carnival (in the _Wild Beyond the Witchlight_ module) he did not have a ticket and a curse shrunk his manhood three inches shorter!  Some time after that, his boyfriend Idris ran off with a satyr named "Mr. Big."  Leif returned to the carnival hoping to cheer himself up and recover what he lost years before.  Though it is an embarrassing thing to talk about!

----------


## Tawmis

> Reposting this all in one place, as requested!


Tried to send you a message but getting:
*Barebarian has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.*

So - what I was trying to ask - does this character have a name? Or did I miss it?




> Hi Tawmis --
> 
> Name: Leif Skyfall
> Setting: Forgotten Realms
> Class: Circle of Stars Druid 3
> Race: Wood Elf
> Gender: Male
> Background: Outlander
> Alignment: Neutral
> ...


Consider it added - am I to assume, based on the concept there's a little (no pun intended) comedy at play? :)

----------


## Ogre Mage

> Consider it added - am I to assume, based on the concept there's a little (no pun intended) comedy at play? :)



Yes.  I am thinking _A Midsummer Nights Dream_ vibe but also a bit of the horror of _Changeling: the Lost._  I think it was Carol Burnett who once said that our most comedic experiences often felt painful and/or difficult while they were happening.

One thing I forgot to mention -- Leif's ex-boyfriend Idris is also a wood elf.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Changeling:_The_Lost

----------


## Sasbuzzkill

Name Rumil male eladrin bladesong wizard the concept I have right now is he was exiled from the feywild to the mortal realm.

----------


## Tawmis

> Name Rumil male eladrin bladesong wizard the concept I have right now is he was exiled from the feywild to the mortal realm.


Consider it added!




> Yeah I really liked what are you doing for character background; btw, how much do you offer?


How much do I offer? I do these for free. But I take donations (see my signature for more). But if anyone donates I ask that they do it AFTER I've written the background. :)




> Name Rumil male eladrin bladesong wizard the concept I have right now is he was exiled from the feywild to the mortal realm.


I felt like I had a pretty wide field to play with here.
So a few fun things to point out as "Easter Eggs" that I often do when I write these.
I introduce a Pixie named "Metalsing" - this is a double reference. First, heavy metal is my preference of music. (Metal Sing). But secondly, since the Monster Manual has the Pixie as a female with green skin, I thought it'd be fun to reference "Petalwing" from ElfQuest (if you're not familiar with the comic, I strongly STRONGLY recommend the original 20 issues). So when I needed the name "Metalsing" was a spin on "Petalwing."
Second, Metalsing is heard singing a song - the song she's singing is the lyrics from a song called "Edge of Thorns" by Savatage.
I used this for a number of reasons - because of the Eladrin thing with seasons - I wanted something with "seasons" in it.
Also Savatage is my favorite band ever, and the album and song "Edge of Thorns" is pretty amazing.
Also, Criss Oliva who was the guitarist of Savatage - was killed October 17, 1993 - so I typically spend a week just talking about Savatage (on the day of his birth and death, and really any time anyone listens).
The location of the river mentioned is "at the edge of Thorn River" - this is a nod to the same song "Edge of Thorns"
Skraggy's Tomb is mentioned - and this is also a reference to the title of a Savatage song.
The thing the "enemy" of the story (don't want to spoil it) is from the Savatage song "By The Grace of the Witch."
Anyway - with all of that said, enjoy - and I'd love ANY feedback you have for me - good, bad, whatever.
It all helps me grow - and it also keeps the thread bumped and alive. So it's always appreciated.
======================================

It is the Eladrin way is to surround ourselves in the things of beauty found within the Feywild; but like the changing seasons, so to, does our mind sway. From the joy of Spring, to the intense fiery heat of Summer, to the feelings of goodwill during the Autumn, where we avoid violence when possible, to the melancholy chill of the Winter breeze.

My name is Rumil, and the Feywild was once my home.

I say once, because Ive been exiled  now to the plane of Mortals.

I reflect back on how I got here and I know I regret nothing. Id make all the same choices Id made before that led to my exile.

Itd been a Spring like any other. The chill of Winters touch had faded; the snow, now melted turned to water to feed the plants and give life to the streams and rivers again. This led to the blooming of the wild flowers all across the land that filled the air with their beautiful scent. Indeed, Spring was the Season of New Beginnings.

And for me, the Season of an Ending.

Id been walking with Korrus  you must know Korrus to truly understand Korrus. Hes a Korred  and to take his own words (a jest he commonly repeats to anyone who bends an ear to him)  You should have seen me mother! Most beautiful dwarven lass in all the Planes! And me father, he was a Satyr who could charm the pants of any Deity! 

In truth, Korrus was not part Dwarf  part Satyr. But for those unfamiliar to what Korred look like; that may be perhaps the best way to describe them. Short, stout, muscular, their upper torso is humanoid, with a face and beard that resembled common dwarves; but their bottom torso was that of a two legged goat.

Korrus was unlike any other Korred  yes, he loved to dance and play  but he was often far more crass, brash, and forward than most (which sometimes made me wonder if that joke he told about his mother and father just might be true  because he certainly had the self-control of Satyr at times). Korrus  in short  was the Feywild defined in a single being; coursing with magical energies and absolutely wild and shifting at all times.

We had just reached the edge of the forever green woods of Aeternum, when Korrus had just finished wrapping up his (I am quite positively  slightly exaggerated) story of his latest conquest that included the Dryad Praesidiumili, of the Lost Wood. Up ahead, I could hear the overly loud singing of the very person I was here to see.
Metalsing.

Metalsing was a Pixie who was named as such, due to the metallic color of her wings, and her passion for singing. Metalsing  like all Pixies, had the youthful features of an Elven child  and while the skin tone of Pixies varied  with some, like my own people, able to shift their skin tone  Metalsing always maintained a green skin tone, with fiery red hair (to match her fiery attitude, no doubt). With a gossamer clothing, she was quite a sight to behold.

She was  naturally  singing as we were approaching her.

A study made of winter, of summers long ago, and dreams that used to glitter, safely now hidden under snow, And so we end  Oh! Metalsing looked up, perched on a log. I didnt hear you. Which is surprising, she looked at Korrus, because he usually never stops yapping.

Youre a fine one to talk! Korrus barked back. We could hear your singing all the way back from Krestadin!

And it sounds beautiful, Metalsing pouted, folding her arms across her chest.

These two bickered all the time  but in truth, there was a great love between them. Nothing romantic. Simply a mutual respect. Metalsing loved Korrus story telling while Korrus actually loved Metalsings voice.

All right you two, I sighed. I sat down next to Metalsing and looked over at her. Have you heard or seen anything?

Yes, she turned and looked at me, a dark expression on her face. I was taken aback, because Id been doing my patrols for months now, and Metalsing never had anything to report. I half expected, after a moment that she was going to make a joke about Korrus being the problem, but when her expression did not lighten up, I knew she was serious.

What have you seen? I asked.

A hag, Metalsing whispered. A Green Hag.

This close to Aeternum? I asked, shocked.

And you  singing at the top of your lungs! Korrus muttered loud enough to be heard, his magical beard slithering around like a snake.

Metalsing scoffed, I can turn invisible.

And most Hags have the power to see through that, Korrus growled. Youre going to get yourself killed.

Easy, easy, I whispered putting my hands between them to keep them apart. Where did you see this hag?

Near Skraggys Tomb, she replied. At the edge of Thorn Lake.

I know where it is, I said, drawing my sword. I turned to Korrus, You dont have to 

But he stopped me.

Im coming with you, he said, matter-of-factly.

Fine, follow me, I whispered, and slowly he and I made our way towards Thorn Lake.

Skraggy had been a human; one of the few to enter the Feywild. He was a great warrior, admired by many; but the Feywild magic eventually began to impact his sanity. He was soon caught up in the wild changes of the Feywild, and rapidly went from great, esteemed warrior, to hopeless drunk  which in the end, proved to be his demise; poisoned by the alcohol hed consumed so much of. Regardless, his time before his fall into madness  he had been a great warrior for the Feywild, and so his tomb was erected here at Thorn Lake, where he would often come to speak to the Dryad every Dawn of the morning.

As we reached Thorn Lake  both Korrus and I noticed something immediately.

Why are there no birds chirping? Korrus whispered. Something is definitely off.

Even Nature knew when a hag was present and to remain silent. Hags were the embodiment of evil, inside and out. They thrived not so much in killing  but suffering. The longer their victims suffered, all the better to the hag; especially if the suffering was done through an act of deception. There was a story thats been told for generations of how a cult had killed a Dryad of the Woods as well as the Unicorn of the Woods; and a Green Hag was drawn to the scene of this great tragedy  and took on the disguise of the Dryad and tricked a group of adventurers into slaying Centaurs of the Woods, by using her foul illusions to make them appear as demons to the adventuring party; and once the demons had been slain, she revealed the truth of what theyd done. This was the type of depravity and horror hags thrived on.

As we scouted the area, we had found evidence of a hags presence; where plants had mysteriously rotted and died; touch by the foul magics of a hag who despise all things beautiful.

For weeks, wed come back and Metalsing reported seeing the hag, and wed go to Thorn Lake and find evidence of the hags presence; but never found the hag itself.

One week, as we approached Aeternum, I expected to hear Metalsings voice, as wed always had; but this time there was silence. Could it be that the hag was near Metalsing and her fellow Pixies home? Korrus and I began moving quietly forward  and like the times down and Thorn Lake, the forest was eerily quiet. Despite it still being Spring, there was a chill of Winters touch  and a tremendous sadness that pounded over us both, like a tsunami wave of endless grief.

And soon itd become clear as to why.

Metalsings body was pinned to an oak tree  spikes driven through her hands and chest. Her wings pried off her dead body.

Pixie Wings were used for a number of spell components, such as Dust of Disappearance; but a many other great, darker magics. It was clear who had done this.

I heard Korrus whisper, Dont do anything-

But it was already too late. I quickly drew my swords and rapidly made my way towards Thorn Lake where wed always seen evidence of the hag  I suddenly realized where the hag had been hiding. Reaching Skraggys Tomb, I ripped open the door and immediately could smell foul magic. The damn hag had used the tomb as her home; drawn here by a great fallen hero, who died due to his own demons from within the bottle.

Show yourself, I howled as my skin turned the fiery red of Summer.

Alone in the darkness, a voice hissed from the shadows, lonely and scared; youre in fear of your life. Deadly witchs crystal sensing your fears! My spell is cast upon you, my little dear!

And at that moment, a spell came from the far left corner of the tomb  and that was all I had needed. Diving behind the sarcophagus, the spell shattered the corner  but now I knew where the hag was. My flesh and steel shining as bright as the day breaking sun I rushed forward and plunged my blade deep into her. Her invisibility crackled, and faded, and her horrified eyes peered at me.

This wasnt enough.

While she was still alive, I wanted to make her suffer. So I dismembered her, while she was alive. She screamed at first  but in the end she laughed.

And I knew why.

Shed made me go to a place just as dark as her own soul.

Because of this, I was exiled. Though I had killed a Hag that had, upon investigating, murdered many; it was how Id lost control of myself. How I embraced a darkness that I did not know existed within me.

And now, here I am  standing on a dusty road, in the Plane of Mortals, hoping to find my place in this world.

----------


## Sasbuzzkill

I loved the one you wrote for Rumil so if you are up for it I have another for you.  Kvol is a lizardfolk death cleric who has lived as a hermit taking care of ruins in the mountains for the raven queen so he doesn't know the etiquette of the civilized world.

----------


## GreyBlack

So, you've already done one for me, and I loved  it so much that I'd love one done for my newest character, Darren!

Name: Darren
Setting: New Orc City
Class: Fighter (Rune Knight) 8
Race: Goliath
Gender: Male
Age: 16
Background: Sailor
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Feat: Tavern Brawler, Brawny
Str 20, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 12.

Darren is a character who came to New Orc City because his people were basically going to be put into work houses, so he came from across the sea at the age of 12 to help pay for his family's freedom, and he's been here for the past 4 years. I kinda based the backstory on the IRL Irish Diaspora and work houses; won't go into too much detail regarding that, but I'm just providing that basis. When he got here, he was taught to fight by the toughest SOB in New Orc City, Garkag, who was a bouncer at a local establishment.

So, he basically was a dock worker and sailor for hire up until he joined up with the group, at which point they found out that he's a hard drinking sailor with a heart of gold, but is constantly trying to fight something bigger. He can be impulsive, but family always comes first, and he's willing to fight and die to protect his family, both by blood and by choice.

I normally play him as kind of a comic relief, but there's always a hint of quiet tragedy in the character because he's literally 16, and he's supporting a family of 4 from a war torn country on his adventuring money. Because of that upbringing, he didn't exactly know what he wants, because he's never been given the chance to figure it out because of all of the expectations foisted upon him.

He's a big wrestler. Wrestled a 6 headed shark, a dragon, and effectively C'thulu. At this point, I play him more as a superhero in a gritty "Gangs of New York" setting, and it's so much fun for everyone involved. 

Oh, and the character concept was originally "Groundskeeper Willie."

----------


## Tawmis

> I loved the one you wrote for Rumil so if you are up for it I have another for you.  Kvol is a lizardfolk death cleric who has lived as a hermit taking care of ruins in the mountains for the raven queen so he doesn't know the etiquette of the civilized world.


Consider it added!




> So, you've already done one for me, and I loved  it so much that I'd love one done for my newest character, Darren!
> 
> Name: Darren
> Setting: New Orc City
> Class: Fighter (Rune Knight) 8
> Race: Goliath
> Gender: Male
> Age: 16
> Background: Sailor
> ...



Consider it added.





> Sure, will do!
> I do have some NPCs that could use some help with a richer backstory if you find yourself with free time and nothing to do with it 
> 
> The world used is Forgotten Realms. There is this guy (an oath of conquest paladin) who is on a "personal crusade" to get rid of mages who are (in his eyes) "out of control and abusing their power for selfish needs". You see, he is not an EVIL TO THE CORE kind of guy, I was thinking more of a "Lawful Neutral" kind of alignment. He is just someone who doesn't trust spellcasters (I didn't think about the "why" yet, but definitely something to do with a bad experience in his past). 
> His biggest flaw is that he enjoys himself in combat a little too much. He is not satisfied in just defeating enemies, he likes to instill FEAR into their minds and crush them when their spirits are already broken. He once commanded a legion of soldiers but was deemed too extreme and forced into exile. Nevertheless, he continues on his personal mission, feeling now more than ever that the world is misguided and needs a firm hand (probably his) to guide it back into a path that doesn't involve chaos and corruption.
> 
> That's all I have for concrete thoughts. For a less concrete part, I was considering the idea of his race being an Aasimar. Maybe figuring out this origin was the spark for the start of his personal quest on maintaining order, but despite the supposedly good intentions and guidance of his celestial guide, the paladins' actions fall more into a grey area where people are not really sure anymore if he is actually a good influence or just a lesser evil who takes on bigger evils and therefore are excused for some of his transgressions.
> A good old human is also an option. I wouldn't have a lot to go on here based on race alone if he is Human, but the good part is that it's a blank canvas for anything to be added.


Kept it kind of short, because it was for an NPC and didn't want to go too deep. 
Wanted to form that foundation, you'd wanted about his dislike for magic users.
And went with Aasimar because that made it much easier for the "motive"... and whether he even might be 100% sane.
Anyway, enjoy!
===================================

Look at me.

Most cant see it  but I can feel it.

Its inside me  coursing through my veins.

Its something I never had a choice in. Somewhere down my bloodline, some Angelic being decided he or she loved or lusted after some mortal in my family tree  and introduced this damn angelic bloodline into my veins.

Not everyone who is born from then on becomes what I am  an Aasimar  born to serve as champions of the gods and my birth hailed as a blessed event.

Hardly.

Maybe its the angelic blood that pounds through my veins, mixed with my mortal blood that makes me think the way I do But Ive seen too many mortals  Wizards, Mages, Warlocks, Sorcerers  using their magic haphazardly. 

Magic, in of itself, is a chaotic energy. Its not natural for Mortals to be wielding it. This is why Wizards spend years learning it. This is why Warlocks take the short cut and often make pact with demons and the like, to gain this magical power far more quickly. And then there are Sorcerers  who like the Aasimar  had some damn powerful being muck with their blood line, introducing an inherently magical gene into their bloodline.

Too many humans  and half breeds  eventually find themselves overcome by the power of magic; short life span, powerful magic, extending their life force through unnatural means. I wouldnt say I hate and want to kill every single human and half breed caster I come across.

Just.

Most of them.

Most people fear powerful spellcasters  because they can do a lot of things and hurt a lot of people with a flick of their finger and muttering a bunch of incoherent words. But those are the ones I want to get to. Those are the ones that need to be taught that they cant possess that kind of power. That power will corrupt them. They need to be stopped.

This made me fearless. I thrived on battles where powerful mages cowered behind a row of soldiers. Id cut down all those who stood between me and the Mage  and when I got to the Mage, it wasnt just about killing them.

It was about breaking their souls and minds. Making them understand what possessing that kind of power does.

This fearlessness eventually allowed me to quickly rise among the ranks of the soldiers I fought with; and eventually got my own squadron to lead. But when the fools cowered at my tactics, which eventually led to the loss of my squadron as well as being exiled from the forces. Its to be expected. They were mostly humans, after all.

Ironically, no one ever said I was evil  but nor were they ever certain I was good.

To be honest

I am not sure either. This damn half breed blood in my veins, sometimes makes me feel like even my own mind is as much a hybrid as I am.




> Hi Tawmis --
> Name: Leif Skyfall
> Setting: Forgotten Realms
> Class: Circle of Stars Druid 3
> Race: Wood Elf
> Gender: Male
> Background: Outlander
> Alignment: Neutral
> Feat: Fey Touched
> ...


This is probably way past due. :) My apologies, life with the wife's health (for the downside of things) continues; but the plus side, I am DMing a mess of D&D games, and playing in quite a few (the escape is nice!) - But finally had some spare time to get back and give another swing at maybe some of these pending ones.
I've not played the Witchlight game (all of the games I DM are homebrew world/setting) and not played in it yet.
So I had to look it up.
I've enjoyed breaking the barrier of writing guy/guy or girl/girl relationships. This one felt very easy to do.
Hoping, despite that it's probably too late if you needed this for a game, that you can still enjoy the story!
As always, would love comments - it helps keep the thread bumped and alive.
=====


Honestly, I am not even sure why I am here. Was I hoping to see if Idris would be here too? Get a chance to talk to him? See why he left me? It couldnt be because of what happened a few years ago with that blasted curse. Idris didnt seem that shallow.

Last time Idris and I had come here, itd been as our first date. Wed been best friends for a very long time, before I finally had the courage to ask him out; to share how I felt. I was surprised  pleasantly so  that hed felt the same way but kept his feelings in check. As hed said  he would rather suffer in silence, and have me as a best friend  then to never have me at all.
So what changed?

Yes, I was cursed last time wed come here. It was my idea to come here. Back to this damn place.

The Witchlight Carnival.

Id thought it would be a fun place to ride the rides together, close, side by side, caught in the revelry of the moment. What I hadnt realizes is that the Carnival attracted all kinds; from bards trying to sing and strum their instruments louder than one another, to thieves who pick pocket the unaware.

Id been one of the unaware; so wrapped up in being with Idris, I hadnt considered securing my coin purse; so once we got to the window to pay, after having stood in line for hours  Id discovered my coin purse had been stolen. I was embarrassed and devastated  as Id said Id be the one to pay for the entrance, so Idris had left his coin purse back in the room wed gotten inside the town that the carnival was closest to. Wed ridden a stage coach here to the Carnival, because itd been a fair distance away  so walking back would have just driven my embarrassment and shame deeper and deeper with each step away from the Carnival, and miles and miles away, with each step from the wonderful date Id planned in my head.

We stepped out of line and I turned to Idris and whispered, Lets just sneak in. What could go wrong?

What could go wrong, indeed?

Wed made it to the Hall of Illusions, and were standing in line for that  trying to be as inconspicuous as we could  but Idris saw the Fortune Teller next to it and had begged to go see what I fortune held. Hed wanted to hear how we would find happiness forever.

Begrudgingly I agreed, and as Idris approached, the Fortune Teller came alive, Dance and song, you will find happiness! Eternally shall it be yours to have! Hand in hand! Dance and song!

Idris looked at me, because hed been holding my hand and took that as an omen.

There, Id said, now can we go to the Hall of Illusions?

Suddenly the fortune tellers eyes turned to me, Truth revealed, stunted and pealed, a wound never healed.

Suddenly there was a searing pain in my groin as I collapsed to the floor. Idris looked at me shocked, just as I saw a Satyr grab his hand. Well have someone look after him, you come with me! Share a dance and song! We can get along! Forever, forever, as long as were together.

Two hands suddenly picked me up and dragged me out of the Carnival for not having my butterfly wing tickets. Once outside the pain subsided. I waited all day and night for Idris to come back. To leave the Carnival. If he did  I never saw him. But others I knew claimed to have seen him  happily dancing around with a Satyr whod introduced himself as Mr. Big.

It wasnt until I got back to our room, after a very lonely walk, that I realized the curse the fortune teller had bestowed  shed reduced the size of my  Well, you can probably guess.

Like I said  I am not sure why I am here. If I hope to see Idris. If I want things fixed between he and I  and things fixed for me. But I am here. At this damn Witchlight Carnival.




> Hi! I've FINALLY finished a homebrew archetype for a quickdraw-focused fighter in a samurai game (set in the same world as the other character's you've done for me btw!) who has to go on the run when someone starts killing samurai while in disguise as him.
> 
> He's a level 8 character whose fighting style is about storing his attacks, then releasing them as one big attack on his bonus action. But I haven't got any more story ideas in mind for him! Thanks if you're up for this!
> 
> Level 3
> Iaijutsu During your Attack Action you may Concentrate and store your Attacks, then unleash them as a single Bonus Action attack on the same turn or in response to being attacked before your next turn (this also costs your Reaction) adding 1d12 extra damage to this single attack per attack stored.
> Your first attack after drawing your weapon also has a crit range of 19-20.
> 
> Level 7
> ...


Heh, you gave me a lot of info and not a lot of info at the same time. I wasn't sure how many "wives" this character had - so I worked around it.
It's not as long as most, but since I've written some pretty lengthy ones for you, I figure you wouldn't mind.
It was enough to set up what happened (for the background you wanted) and some interesting hooks to go with.
This like the others is so late, that it's probably of no use, but maybe enjoy the read anyway.
I'd love to hear comments, because it keeps the thread bumped and alive! So feel free to reply! Good or bad comments welcomed.
============================

My name is Gaido from House Seishin, and I am a warrior who lost his family by the age of thirteen, learned to rule my own estate for several years, before being lured into a trap that framed me as a murderer of a local lord named Deddorodo.

I believe I may have been set up by Deddorodos eldest son, Azamuku. Azamuku had both wanted the family estate, as well as the heart of Utsukushi-sa. It can not be coincidence that on the night that I was lured out to find the body  the guards timely arrival  had been the very same night, Id been visiting the estate on trade business and had met Utsukushi-sa there. Though nothing had happened between her and me, shed given me plenty of attention and none to Azamuku himself. Hed tried, several times, unsuccessfully to put himself into our conversation  and though I welcomed it, she seemed to terminate any conversation hed started.

Several of my wives fled with me, not because they feared for their lives  in truth, each of them had been trained by the finest Rogues, Monks and Fighters, whose reputations I knew and trusted. Theyd fled with me because they said they were bound to me  not in any financial form of way, though they were mine by my noble background  the bond I shared with each of them ran much deeper  what some would dare call love.

Ive sent them away for now. Not because I dont think theyre capable or that they would slow me down  just the opposite, really. As I said, I had them trained by some of the finest in the land, because I knew something like this might happen one day. Where I would get in trouble or some Lord would come to seek and take my land from me because of my young age. I wanted my wives trained by the best so they could defend themselves if the need arose. So now I have sent them aboard to use those skills in which they were trained to gather information for me  to confirm if it was indeed Azamuku who framed me for the murder of his father.

Azamuku isnt a fool. After his fathers death, he did not hesitate to take over the estate and triple the amount of guards and demand more from the people who worked the lands around him. If Azamuku is to blame for my dishonor, I will come for him  but it will be difficult.

But he thought he would only have to contend against me. He failed to take my wives into account. Two of which have already infiltrated his circle.




> I loved the one you wrote for Rumil so if you are up for it I have another for you.  Kvol is a lizardfolk death cleric who has lived as a hermit taking care of ruins in the mountains for the raven queen so he doesn't know the etiquette of the civilized world.


Sorry this is so late, like the last few. Probably too late to use for your character, but perhaps you can still enjoy the background.
I'd love to hear feedback - as it keeps this thread bumped and alive, and the last few I've written haven't gotten any feedback (I can't tell if that's good or bad....)
Anyway, enjoy!
=========================

There in the chilling region of the Spine of the World, far to the north  and just south of the Reghed Glacier a lonely castle, made into the face of the mountain, long forgotten by time lived a single individual. 

In his youth, Kvol lived in the Evermoors, among several other Lizardfolk like himself, and for the most part had led most of his life quite directionless, never sure what he was going to do or where he was going to go. When a black dragon named Shadouse attacked the lizard folk village with the intent to make the Evermoors its new home, Kvol  like the others of his village fought for their homeland. Kvol remembered all of them charging the Black Dragon  and the last thing hed remembered was the Black Dragon rearing back, its mouth bubbling with acid. Much to Kvols surprise, he was still alive when he regained consciousness. Yet somehow hed found himself in the middle of Lurkwood. Fleeing from Ettins and giants, and confused as to what had happened, Kvol had finally managed to come out just north of Xantharl's Keep. Fleeing to the north  Kvol heard a womans voice beckoning to him.

Itd been that voice that led him to the long forgotten ruins of the castle in the face of the wall, pounded by the chilling winds from the Reghed Glacier. As Kvol made his way around inside the ruins of the castle, he saw raven symbols everywhere  and eventually found the ruins of the chapel, where Kvol finally slept peacefully. There he had a vision of a large raven landing next to him and taking the form of a human female. Shed touched his head and mentioned how hed endured so much pain and misery and fear  just what she had wanted.

When Kvol awoke the next morning, there, leaning against the shattered pillar of the chapel was a beaten breastplate and shield that bore the symbol of the Raven Queen herself  a ravens head, in profile, facing left. He donned the armor and equipped the shield and realized itd been his duty to come here and protect this castle He felt it in his heart, and his very soul, that the cold, biting winds brought the physical pain similar to the pain of the memories that echoed and screamed in the Raven Queens own castle in the Shadowfell  and that one day, she would return here perhaps  and it was up to Kvol to ensure that it remained protected.

----------


## Barebarian

I love it! Especially the names, I'm no good at inventing them XD the twist of some of his wives infiltrating like that is REALLY good, this game never took off but it or another like it may in future, and I'll have this ready to use thanks to you! Thanks very much!

----------


## JNAProductions

Hey Tawmis! You still around?

I don't need a full background, but any chance you can provide inspiration? See, 3SecondCultist has this awesome pitch for a space-race game in Eberron, and I definitely want to make a PC for it!

Only issue is, I'm just stumping myself when it comes to any details about my PC. I'm just blanking. So, master of words-can you weave me a tale about a space ready adventurer, that I can convert into a character?

If it takes a while, completely understandable-tis the season and all that. But I'd love to see what cool thing you come up with. :)

----------


## Ogre Mage

> Hi Tawmis --
> 
> Name: Leif Skyfall
> Setting: Forgotten Realms
> Class: Circle of Stars Druid 3
> Race: Wood Elf
> Gender: Male
> Background: Outlander
> Alignment: Neutral
> ...





> Honestly, I am not even sure why I am here. Was I hoping to see if Idris would be here too? Get a chance to talk to him? See why he left me? It couldnt be because of what happened a few years ago with that blasted curse. Idris didnt seem that shallow.
> 
> Last time Idris and I had come here, itd been as our first date. Wed been best friends for a very long time, before I finally had the courage to ask him out; to share how I felt. I was surprised  pleasantly so  that hed felt the same way but kept his feelings in check. As hed said  he would rather suffer in silence, and have me as a best friend  then to never have me at all.
> So what changed?
> 
> Yes, I was cursed last time wed come here. It was my idea to come here. Back to this damn place.
> 
> The Witchlight Carnival.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was a fun read.  The line about "Idris didn't seem that shallow," was interesting because in my mind, Leif's boyfriend WAS that shallow and Leif is in denial about it.  In the campaign, this denial has manifested as a dislike of satyrs.  A classic case of attraction blinding someone to the faults of their love interest.  I think that is something many people can relate to.   :Small Wink:

----------


## Tawmis

> I love it! Especially the names, I'm no good at inventing them XD the twist of some of his wives infiltrating like that is REALLY good, this game never took off but it or another like it may in future, and I'll have this ready to use thanks to you! Thanks very much!


The names are all based on actual Japanese words, translated by the googles. :)




> Hey Tawmis! You still around?
> I don't need a full background, but any chance you can provide inspiration? See, 3SecondCultist has this awesome pitch for a space-race game in Eberron, and I definitely want to make a PC for it!
> Only issue is, I'm just stumping myself when it comes to any details about my PC. I'm just blanking. So, master of words-can you weave me a tale about a space ready adventurer, that I can convert into a character?
> If it takes a while, completely understandable-tis the season and all that. But I'd love to see what cool thing you come up with. :)


Do you have any idea for your character? Race? Class? Any quirks or ideas you want to explore? I want to make sure I at least have a starting point to something you're interested in. :)
(I have never played in Eberron - so my knowledge is very, very low - but the internet provides nice resources) :)




> Thanks, that was a fun read.  The line about "Idris didn't seem that shallow," was interesting because in my mind, Leif's boyfriend WAS that shallow and Leif is in denial about it.  In the campaign, this denial has manifested as a dislike of satyrs.  A classic case of attraction blinding someone to the faults of their love interest.  I think that is something many people can relate to.


Hah! I guess I am the hopeless romantic to believe Idris wouldn't have been shallow and blamed it more on Fey Magic from the Satyr, so that two hearts could eventually be reunited. :)

----------


## JNAProductions

If I had a starting point, Tawmis, I'd probably be focusing on that and not outsourcing it. :P

That being said, take this chance to go nuts. I'm good at homebrewing, the DM seems reasonable, so focus on making a cool person. I'll work mechanics and such from there. I really do appreciate your time. :)

----------


## Tawmis

> If I had a starting point, Tawmis, I'd probably be focusing on that and not outsourcing it. :P
> That being said, take this chance to go nuts. I'm good at homebrewing, the DM seems reasonable, so focus on making a cool person. I'll work mechanics and such from there. I really do appreciate your time. :)


Sounds good. Just wanted to make sure I'd didn't do something you weren't interested in (like specific races or classes that were of no interest)

----------


## JNAProductions

Thanks a ton, Tawmis. I'll be asleep soon, but if you get it up overnight (for me), it'll be a nice treat to wake up to.

----------


## Konstellation

Hey, I'd love some help with developing a further backstory for my character. My DM had asked me to find a backstory on how I came about my sorcerer powers, especially regarding the Mechanus realm and I'm not too sure how to work it all out.

Her name is Malevia Sabausong, a tiefling (variant: devil's tongue) clockwork soul sorcerer who works as an urban bounty hunter.

Here is some of the info I have for her:
(Personality Traits from background)
-The first thing I do in a new place is note the locations of everything valuableÂor where such things could be hidden. (Mostly to keep an eye out for potential threats and figure out how to gain a bounty if one would be needed, and put pieces together of any kind of puzzle.)
-I am always calm, no matter what the situation. I never raise my voice or let my emotions control me.
(Ideal) -People. IÂm loyal to my friends, not to any ideals, and everyone else can take a trip down the Styx for all I care. (Neutral)
(Bond) -IÂm trying to pay off an old debt I owe to a generous benefactor. (My personal idea for this: Someone helped cover me when I failed a bounty, and they are why I'm not in prison)
(Flaw) -An innocent person is in prison for a crime that I committed. IÂm okay with that. (Could be an old friend or somebody, but regardless-- during a bounty, something went wrong, and they were caught instead of me. Probably something worked out by the benefactor.)
(Not sure if this is important, but this is an additional flaw my character has: I have a ÂtellÂ that reveals when IÂm lying. (Tail twitches, fingers cramp, and/or maybe an eye even twitches or changes color?))

Further personal character traits:
I plan to make her to be "bothersome" to my party in regards to humor. (Mild mischievous humor, mostly inside jokes with people)
She likes the manipulation of elements, time, matter, etc., in fights and enjoys using charismatic behavior (intimidation, persuasion, deception, flirtiness if need be) but for the good of her party/other people, or relatively neutral outcomes.
I kind of plan for her to be some kind of chaotic or neutral alignment, probably mostly neutral if not even CN-- mostly because if the party messes up anything, I enjoy the chaos that can potentially happen where morals might be overlooked for the sake of protecting my party.

I'm not sure what else I have for her, except that I think I want her in good stands with her family (but neutral emotionally regarding them, not sure why I want it this way, though). I can't figure entirely why she would go into bounty hunting except maybe she often walked among the criminals, and so she would hear things and see bounties put out for them and know where to find them and stuff, and that was her way to earn money. She doesn't follow/believe in a god ("if the gods even do exist, I can manage without them" type of thinking, probably less harsh though), but I don't mind changing this if it makes it easier to mend things together.

----------


## f5anor

> So, I love doing writing challenges - it's undoubtedly what got me into D&D to begin with (the ability to spin up a story, and have players interact and change and shape the world!)


I would be very curious to see what you make out of this, since your other efforts are certainly impressive!

Here are the main points.

Arjan Kralkatorix, male Tymantheran Dragonborn (bronze), Paladin Oath of Conquest modeled after judge Dredd
Hatred of evil dragons, his belief is that they enslaved the Dragonborn, his goal is to conquer and eradicate evil dragonsFollower of Bahamut (lawful good)Agent of the Lords Alliance and officer in the service of Laeral Silverhand Lady of WaterdeepProtege of Nymmurh, ancient dragon living on an island off the Sword Coast. Nymmurh is involved in various Waterdeep intrigues.Moved from Tymanther to Waterdeep to escape persecution due to his faithVery interested in Draconic and dragonborn lore (speaks draconic), condescending attitude towards other (lesser) racesConsidering multiclass out into HexBlade and Sorcerer and have been thinking about some cool way to introduce this into the story.

Oath
I am the sword in the darkness.I am the lightning that leads the storm,I am the storm that conquers fire,I am the fury of the just, the shield of Lords.

Quotes
I am the LAWThis isn't a negotiation.It's judgment time!You have been judged. The sentence is death.Attempted murder of a Knight Judge, sentence: Death.Are you ready civilians?

----------


## yellowrocket

I have a new request if you're still writing.

A low level cleric of waukeen. Neutral Evil. Emphasis on the neutral part. Just selfish. Willing to sacrifice others. But doesn't go out of their way to be evil. Just wants to gain power. Always cautious. Always places self preservation first but knows adventuring is the fastest way to power.

----------


## Tawmis

> Thanks a ton, Tawmis. I'll be asleep soon, but if you get it up overnight (for me), it'll be a nice treat to wake up to.


I know it's been awhile - and it's probably already too late since I am sure that game has since started.
But life has been chaotic (same issues I discussed before in this thread, in regards to my wife's health condition)
But I'd still like to take a stab at writing it eventually.




> Hey, I'd love some help with developing a further backstory for my character. My DM had asked me to find a backstory on how I came about my sorcerer powers, especially regarding the Mechanus realm and I'm not too sure how to work it all out.
> 
> Her name is Malevia Sabausong, a tiefling (variant: devil's tongue) clockwork soul sorcerer who works as an urban bounty hunter.
> 
> Here is some of the info I have for her:
> (Personality Traits from background)
> -The first thing I do in a new place is note the locations of everything valuableÂor where such things could be hidden. (Mostly to keep an eye out for potential threats and figure out how to gain a bounty if one would be needed, and put pieces together of any kind of puzzle.)
> -I am always calm, no matter what the situation. I never raise my voice or let my emotions control me.
> (Ideal) -People. IÂm loyal to my friends, not to any ideals, and everyone else can take a trip down the Styx for all I care. (Neutral)
> ...


Considered it added. These have been taking me longer than usual due to real life events (as mentioned, my wife's health has become a major issue since 2020 - so I don't always have the extra time or creative energy I had when I'd knock these out on the same day before!) But would love to write this!




> I would be very curious to see what you make out of this, since your other efforts are certainly impressive!
> 
> Here are the main points.
> 
> Arjan Kralkatorix, male Tymantheran Dragonborn (bronze), Paladin Oath of Conquest modeled after judge Dredd
> Hatred of evil dragons, his belief is that they enslaved the Dragonborn, his goal is to conquer and eradicate evil dragonsFollower of Bahamut (lawful good)Agent of the Lords Alliance and officer in the service of Laeral Silverhand Lady of WaterdeepProtege of Nymmurh, ancient dragon living on an island off the Sword Coast. Nymmurh is involved in various Waterdeep intrigues.Moved from Tymanther to Waterdeep to escape persecution due to his faithVery interested in Draconic and dragonborn lore (speaks draconic), condescending attitude towards other (lesser) races
> 
> Oath
> I am the sword in the darkness.I am the lightning that leads the storm,I am the storm that conquers fire,I am the fury of the just, the shield of Lords.
> ...


Nice! (I am playing in a Warhammer 4K RPG, which I am not familiar with the setting - but based my character off Dredd as well - specifically DREDD the movie version).
Consider this added!




> I have a new request if you're still writing.
> 
> A low level cleric of waukeen. Neutral Evil. Emphasis on the neutral part. Just selfish. Willing to sacrifice others. But doesn't go out of their way to be evil. Just wants to gain power. Always cautious. Always places self preservation first but knows adventuring is the fastest way to power.


I can do this! Any specific race?

And I love that there's been a small surge of interest back into my thread. Helps feed the creativity that there's still an interest and want from all of you who continue to want me to do these! I appreciate it, truly! It's nice to come here and see this - and feel appreciated for something I love doing.

----------


## JNAProductions

Yeah, game started a while ago, and not with me.

Aw well. Thanks anyway!

----------


## yellowrocket

Sorry to hear about your wife. If there's some support you need don't hesitate to say something.

Wasn't so concerned about race just was a character idea I wanted help fleshing out cause I think it's the basis for my next character if I get to play soon. Wasn't even sure what subclass.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey, I'd love some help with developing a further backstory for my character. My DM had asked me to find a backstory on how I came about my sorcerer powers, especially regarding the Mechanus realm and I'm not too sure how to work it all out.
> 
> Her name is Malevia Sabausong, a tiefling (variant: devil's tongue) clockwork soul sorcerer who works as an urban bounty hunter.
> 
> Here is some of the info I have for her:
> (Personality Traits from background)
> -The first thing I do in a new place is note the locations of everything valuableÂor where such things could be hidden. (Mostly to keep an eye out for potential threats and figure out how to gain a bounty if one would be needed, and put pieces together of any kind of puzzle.)
> -I am always calm, no matter what the situation. I never raise my voice or let my emotions control me.
> (Ideal) -People. IÂm loyal to my friends, not to any ideals, and everyone else can take a trip down the Styx for all I care. (Neutral)
> ...


I was unfamiliar with Mechanus - and quickly realized why. I don't think in my 30+ years of DMing, have I ever even USED a modron!
I'd never done a Clockwork Soul, as a result.
So I took some liberties.

This is WAY after ye had requested it, I know. But the wife's condition has taken so much time and energy out of me.
Hopefully, if you can't use it, you still enjoy the story!

Malevia Sabausong
Devil's Tongue. You know the Vicious Mockery cantrip. Once you reach 3rd level, you can cast the Charm Person spell once as a 2nd-level spell. Once you reach 5th level, you can also cast the Enthrall spell once. You must finish a long rest to cast these spells again with this trait. Charisma is your spellcasting ability for these spells. This trait replaces the Infernal Legacy trait
http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/sorcerer:clockwork-soul
http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/background:urban-bounty-hunter

I'd love to hear feedback (from you or anyone who read this - as it keeps the thread bumped and alive).
======



The world is cruel. Ruthless.

It doesnt matter how rich you are, something people can never get past is how you look. You can own an entire kingdom  but if your face was severely burned, trying to protect an innocent woman from bandits  the world will veer away from you when you approach.

They cant see your heart. You soul.

They just see your flesh. No matter how much fancy clothing you try to hide it under.

I am well aware, thats why I am the way that I am. Thats why some would call me heartless and cruel; because this is what the world forged me into. As an infant, I was a piece of iron  but those around me who forged me to make me what I am  only taught me self-preservation.

There is only one person who will ever fetch you from trouble, my father had warned, and youre looking at her, he said pointing at the mirror Id been gazing into. My father had always tried his best to provide, and despite his human appearance, and his good looks  he was known as the cursed man of Elmwood  because his wife had bore me, a Tiefling, meaning that clearly my parents were into some form of dark magic. 

Where my bloodline comes from, to be honest, I am not sure. Nor do I care. When I was old enough, I left home, hating that I was a burden to my family, though I loved them dearly. Being a thief was entirely too difficult  because, being a Tiefling  everyone always eyed me and suspected me, as soon as I walked into an establishment. At a tavern, Id met another Tiefling, another female, like myself named Pirullinen Kauneus. She shared many of the same traits I had  her father had been human and his wife had had her, and the people of the hamlet captured her family and burned them at the stake. Only Pirullinens mothers quick thinking had allowed her to escape  so Pirullinen took up hunting down those who had been responsible for killing her parents. She began teaching me the ways of becoming a bounty hunter  and I quickly found, that being a demon seed child made it easy to intimidate people and get information  and tracking down people for money was quite easy.

We had had a successful career of being bounty hunters together until wed been told to fetch an item rather than a person. Wed been hired to retrieve a chest from a wizard named Razathorn. This chest was supposedly near the top of his tower  and neither of us being rogues, climbing the walls was going to be out of the question.

So we can up with a horrible idea  but we couldnt turn down the job, it was worth 25,000 gold. With that we could stop this business and try to find a way of living a normal life We approached Razathorn, who was known for recruiting mages of all kinds to do his work and translate his endless volumes of tomes. Both Pirullinen and I claimed to be Warlocks, and Razathorn greeted us and assigned us to translating after marking our necks with an unusual rune.

One night, Pirullinen and I snuck up through the halls, hiding in closest when we had to when other students were walking the halls  it took quite some time to reach the top. When we got there, we opened the door  which was, surprisingly not locked and entered the room. I saw the chest that the client had wanted sitting on the table  in the open.

At that moment I knew, it had been a set up.

I turned and Razathorn was standing in the doorway, his hands crackling with magic. I had suspected the two of you were up to no good  I sensed no magic in you and waited for you to make your move. Tell me who sent you and I will banish you to a plane where you might live try something, and I will banish you to the planes of Hell.

I looked at Pirullinen and shook my head. We should have known this was going too easy.

I am not sure what came over me  but I quickly grabbed the chest and opened it  hoping something would blast forth and hurt  or at the very least blind  the furious wizard, Razathorn  but instead, a mystical door, of blue crackling energy opened. I grabbed Pirullinens hand and began running for it  but suddenly I lost Pirullinens hand. I looked at Razathorn had ensnared her with a spell.

I stared at Pirullinen  not wanting to leave her.

Then I heard my fathers voice - There is only one person who will ever fetch you from trouble, my father had warned as I had gazed at a mirror as a teenager, and youre looking at her.

I whispered the words sorry and stepped into the portal.

It felt as if I was falling into eternity. I could see stars, and giant sphere, flying by me  odd colored shapes and mist all around  and then, a violent tug as I saw a similar blue portal in this odd dimension suddenly pull me.

Unbeknownst to me, at the same time, the ruling being of this dimension  mechanical creatures like Id never seen before  called  modrons had found a demon siphoning magic from Mechanus  and had expelled him. Hed been intended for the very entrance Id just fallen through. I saw black and purple like energy swirling towards me like a giant spear  and it pierced my body and instantly rendered me unconscious.

I was surprised to be alive on a beach near, what appeared to be the edge of reality my hands and eyes all crackled with the same energy that struck me and I heard a voice in my head whisper, Yes, I will hide here for now.

And I collapsed again.

----------


## Withershins

Greetings - Love your work - starting a new campaign, level 6 (so a bit of adventure under their belt)

Mark of Shadow Elf 
Clockwork Soul Sorcerer/Hexblade Warlock (2)
Urchin Background

Here is her Description:
The young elven Woman before you is of a short stature and a lithe and slender build. Her long dark blonde hair bound simply into a utilitarian braid, hangs unremarked over a slim shoulder, a small gray mouse is perched on the other.
Whisper has large deep eyes, the color of cracked wheat - restless eyes, piercing eyes - ever wary, ever on the move - like the girl herself, asparkle with mirth that she rarely allows herself to share. Whisper is of pale complexion and her skin is smooth and clear, with the exception of several clear, simply lined tattoos: visible on her face, hands arms and neck. 
Whisper appears to never truly relax - like a thread pulled tight - always on the cusp of explosive action.  Her piercing, thoughtful eyes seem to notice everything and her posture straight and poised, like a dancer. She wears a sarcastic smile on the corner of her lips, as though she is listening to a joke that you have not heard yet. A large black leather pouch hangs at each hip, appearing to be lovingly cared for and oft-used. She is dressed largely in black, cast off or stolen clothing which she clearly takes some bit of effort to maintain. A black cloak, torn at the height of her knee - so as not to impede her movement, a round, metal, buckler-style shield and two efficient looking daggers - sheathed on her thighs complete her carried equipment.

What could be the connection between the clockwork soul/memory loss and loss of family/Hexblade pact...
I hope this has you interested  :D

----------


## Tawmis

> Greetings - Love your work - starting a new campaign, level 6 (so a bit of adventure under their belt)
> 
> Mark of Shadow Elf 
> Clockwork Soul Sorcerer/Hexblade Warlock (2)
> Urchin Background
> 
> Here is her Description:
> The young elven Woman before you is of a short stature and a lithe and slender build. Her long dark blonde hair bound simply into a utilitarian braid, hangs unremarked over a slim shoulder, a small gray mouse is perched on the other.
> Whisper has large deep eyes, the color of cracked wheat - restless eyes, piercing eyes - ever wary, ever on the move - like the girl herself, asparkle with mirth that she rarely allows herself to share. Whisper is of pale complexion and her skin is smooth and clear, with the exception of several clear, simply lined tattoos: visible on her face, hands arms and neck. 
> ...


Sweet! Consider this added!





> So, you've already done one for me, and I loved  it so much that I'd love one done for my newest character, Darren!
> Name: Darren
> Setting: New Orc City
> Class: Fighter (Rune Knight) 8
> Race: Goliath
> Gender: Male
> Age: 16
> Background: Sailor
> Alignment: Chaotic Good
> ...


Some side notes -
The uncharted island Tiffland is a reference to Ireland  Tiff meaning Ire. :)
The drink mentioned Pixiedus is a reference to Spirytus which is the drink that holds the record for highest alcohol content at 96% (Everclear has 95%)
You mention the tragedy hidden - I wasn't sure what you wanted there.
So like many people, I paint the picture that he hides behind his drinking.
And while it may be "fun" - he clearly has a drinking problem that masks the pain.
Anyway - I know this is way, way, way late - but hope ye enjoy!
I would love to hear comments - good or bad - in the thread, as it helps keep the thread alive.

=============================

It all starts to blur after awhile.

I am sure a lot of that might have to do with the excessive amount of drinks I have every night. I might be adding a little extra flair to the stories. When I wake up in the morning, its difficult to try and recall what really happened compared to what I told everyone happened.

My name is Darren. And, yes, as you might have guessed by my size, I am a Goliath.

I was born on a small, uncharted island known as Tiffland; but to be honestly, that was four years ago but feels like a life time ago. I was a different person then. I had left Tiffland four years ago because my family was being moved into work houses and we needed a way to make money. So I worked at the docks for a few years, learned my way around a ship, and took up a job as a sailor for a few years. One of those trips, we had stopped at New Orc City  and I saw a whole new world  a bustling city so alive. I sailed for a few more years aboard a ship, before deciding to try my luck at New Orc City.

Oh, the city was alive, all right. Alive with thugs and crime, and I quickly learned that living in the city was like living in the wild  doing whatever it takes to survive. I learned there was an orc by the name of Garkag who was a bouncer at the Black and Blue Bar  named such, for both their drinks  and their sordid history of the endless bar fights. Garkag was known for being one of the toughest citizens of New Orc City because of the bars history and his ability to one punch people into the twilight sleep.

The city was chewing me alive  or trying to. So when I found out who Garkag was  I walked up to him and socked him with everything I had. I had to make a name for myself. Unfortunately, it only staggered him  and then he looked at me, said something about how I have guts and he was about to show me by cutting me open and shoving them down my throat  and a fight broke out.
The entire Black and Blue bar was cheering  the fight spilled into the streets, where it drew even more attention. And on and on it went  people were impressed that his one punch twilight hadnt taken me out and people speculated it was because I punched him first so he wanted this to last.

And last it did.

We fought, non stop, for over twelve hours.

By the time it was done, wed wrecked an entire city block  and he finally delivered his one punch twilight and knocked me out.

When I regained consciousness, I was pleasantly surprised to see that my stomach hadnt been cleaved open and my guts displayed for me to visually gaze upon. Instead Garkag was next to me shouting how Id finally regained consciousness and ordered me a drink and said I was one of the greatest warriors hed ever fought. So many people not only heard about the fight, but also saw the fight, and I quickly garnered the respect of many people.

People began calling on me for help  like I was some kind of hero. Because I needed money to get back to my family, I always charged them  and became a Hero for Hire, as they used to like to say. When news broke out about some kind of aquatic threat, I was hired to board a ship  and sure enough, the craziest thing Id ever seen  a six headed shark attacked the ship.

Now, let me take a step back. The ship I was on was importing a strong potent drink called Pixiedus  or sometimes, Pixie Dust because of how it makes you feel  and I may have had about ten or so too many. So theres a good chance that it may have just been a mutated two headed shark  seen plenty of them before  but what I was seeing was a six headed shark. So by the time Id defeated this shark mutant and climbed back on the ship, I was telling them how it had six heads and the legend spread. I even remember fighting a giant octopus, which I may or may not have claimed was the elder god, Cthulu. (I am unclear, because of the drinking  if it actually was the elder god or if it was a giant octopus  in the dark murky waters and all those tentacles touching me in places I didnt enjoy being touched, I was sure it was an elder god).

Most days, Id swear theres more alcohol flowing through my veins than blood.

----------


## Barebarian

I request a red dragonborn monk, high in Strength, Wisdom and Intelligence, maybe with Dexterity, Constitution and Charisma at 14.

For her background I'm thinking she's a wandering warrior trying to learn more about the world, Nature, the Creator (her world is monotheistic) and martial arts, while protecting people and churches, but I haven't got many ideas besides that :/

----------


## Tawmis

> Greetings - Love your work - starting a new campaign, level 6 (so a bit of adventure under their belt)
> Mark of Shadow Elf 
> Clockwork Soul Sorcerer/Hexblade Warlock (2)
> Urchin Background
> Here is her Description:
> The young elven Woman before you is of a short stature and a lithe and slender build. Her long dark blonde hair bound simply into a utilitarian braid, hangs unremarked over a slim shoulder, a small gray mouse is perched on the other.
> Whisper has large deep eyes, the color of cracked wheat - restless eyes, piercing eyes - ever wary, ever on the move - like the girl herself, asparkle with mirth that she rarely allows herself to share. Whisper is of pale complexion and her skin is smooth and clear, with the exception of several clear, simply lined tattoos: visible on her face, hands arms and neck. 
> Whisper appears to never truly relax - like a thread pulled tight - always on the cusp of explosive action.  Her piercing, thoughtful eyes seem to notice everything and her posture straight and poised, like a dancer. She wears a sarcastic smile on the corner of her lips, as though she is listening to a joke that you have not heard yet. A large black leather pouch hangs at each hip, appearing to be lovingly cared for and oft-used. She is dressed largely in black, cast off or stolen clothing which she clearly takes some bit of effort to maintain. A black cloak, torn at the height of her knee - so as not to impede her movement, a round, metal, buckler-style shield and two efficient looking daggers - sheathed on her thighs complete her carried equipment.
> What could be the connection between the clockwork soul/memory loss and loss of family/Hexblade pact... I hope this has you interested  :D


I am by far, the least political person in the world.
But a lot of times, when I need names for towns - I will use google translate and take a word or two and translate into a foreign language.
So for example, the town I mention is "Zabutadusha" - which translated from Ukraine's language is "Forgotten Soul."
This is in honor of all those, who are fighting over there... may they never be forgotten souls.
=====================


Everything is a balance.

Chaos and Order. Life and Death. Light and Darkness.

Even as I balance this dagger on my finger tip by the blade  the way the blade was made, so perfectly balanced.

So why do I feel out of balance?

I feel like a weapon  still being forged in the flames of a searing forge. I see pieces of something  my own past, perhaps. Just fractured images captured in time, like fine paintings. I see myself, much younger, happier. I see what I believe is my mother, my father, an older sister and a younger brother.

But I dont know their names. I dont have any emotion when I see them and think of them.

Its as if all of that was ripped from me and I am a shattered glass thats fallen on the floor with all these pieces around me.

My first memory  where I felt something  and could remember clearly was ten years ago. I woke up on the streets of Zabutadusha. I had to quickly learn to live on the streets and adapt  but I was surprised, these tattoos on my face, neck, and arms  I thought they were slave markings  but when I found I could use magic  they tingled.

These werent slave markings at all  but something else.

Despite being an elf  and seeing others in Zabutadusha being tall and slender, I was shorter and slender, and could easily move between people and get where I needed to go. As I learned more about these strange markings on my body at the library located in Zabutadusha  I used the magic to summon and bond with a grey mouse I frequently saw in the library. 

I spent copious amounts of time in the library, studying and devouring knowledge  trying to figure out what had happened to me  and thats also where I took the name Whisper. Signs all over the library said, If you must speak, please whisper. And somehow that fit who I was  I wasnt tall like my fellow elves, I was smaller  they were the spoken voice, I was the whisper.

Itd been while I was in the library one night  where I had the first vision; the first puzzle piece to what was apparently my past - an image of my mother, father, brother and sister. But it came with a voice, You are the sundered weapon  once, for order. Restore the Order. Bring back the Balance, and the pieces and shards of your life  and the truth  will be revealed to you, piece by piece  and when completed, you will stand as a Weapon of Order.

I took to seeking out the wrongs of the world, and doing what I could. And sure enough, as I did things  pieces were slowly being revealed to me. The greater the order, the more that was restored to my memory of my own past.

I am a weapon of Order, being forged together, to find out who I am.

I will be the Whisper that speaks with volume.

And I will be heard.





> I would be very curious to see what you make out of this, since your other efforts are certainly impressive!
> 
> Here are the main points.
> 
> Arjan Kralkatorix, male Tymantheran Dragonborn (bronze), Paladin Oath of Conquest modeled after judge Dredd
> Hatred of evil dragons, his belief is that they enslaved the Dragonborn, his goal is to conquer and eradicate evil dragonsFollower of Bahamut (lawful good)Agent of the Lords Alliance and officer in the service of Laeral Silverhand Lady of WaterdeepProtege of Nymmurh, ancient dragon living on an island off the Sword Coast. Nymmurh is involved in various Waterdeep intrigues.Moved from Tymanther to Waterdeep to escape persecution due to his faithVery interested in Draconic and dragonborn lore (speaks draconic), condescending attitude towards other (lesser) racesConsidering multiclass out into HexBlade and Sorcerer and have been thinking about some cool way to introduce this into the story.
> 
> Oath
> I am the sword in the darkness.I am the lightning that leads the storm,I am the storm that conquers fire,I am the fury of the just, the shield of Lords.
> ...


You clearly took a lot of reference from Judge Dredd (the comic, not the movie) - but a lot of DREDD (not to be confused with Judge Dredd) movie references too.
So I did the same.
It's very clear... Kera is Anderson.
And the main villain - well, that should be obvious when you get there.
I'd love to hear your thoughts in this thread as it keeps the thread bumped and alive.

===========================================

I am the sword in the darkness.
I am the lightning that leads the storm,
I am the storm that conquers fire,
I am the fury of the just, the shield of Lords.

That had been my oath, my measure, my life.

My name is Arjan Kralkatorix and I have devoted my life to law and order. Too many people  every one else, really  have the selfish craving in their hearts, their souls  with so little regard of their repercussions to others. Chaos reigns supreme, even in those who call themselves heroes  more often than not these heroes are just as chaotic as the villains they devote their time fighting.

I am the weapon. I am the sword.

I alone will cut through the chaos. I will restore order.

Whether hero or villain who stands before me, they must all answer to Order and those who do not, or believe themselves above the law I serve, will learn swift and righteous justice.

As a Tymantheran Bronze Dragonborn and a Paladin of Conquest, I stand as a towering beacon of justice. I want those who break the law to see me; to know I am coming for them so they can stare into my eyes and know what is coming.

As a faithful follower of Bahamut, I know my means are justified and Laeral Silverhand the Lady of Waterdeep has seen me fit to be one of the Knight Judges. My work has been so thorough that I even gained the attention and trust of Nymmurh, an ancient dragon living on an island off the Sword Coast.

Nymmurhs knowledge has been beneficial to me  my interest in my own history, as a Dragonborn  and the history of Dragon Kind that Nymmurh shares with me, has shown me the greatest evil this world has known  the Dragons who serve the darkness; so many serve them, through greed and fear. Cutting down those who faithfully serve these evil dragons does little; the dragons simply employ more who would gladly take the place of the fallen.

It was during this time, when I was on the island visiting, that Nymmurh told me about a human female who like myself, was a weapon for order. 

Whats so important about her? I asked Nymmurh.

Nymmurh smiled, rows of razor sharp teeth, despite the dragons age, glistened. Lets just say shes very important to me. Thatd been one of the things that Nymmurh had warned me about dragons  they were also a secretive lot. I just didnt expect it from Nymmurh.

Where do I find this girl? I asked.

You will find her in or around the Black Wagon Alley, Nymmurh replied. Thats where she was last seen.

If thats where shes at, then I will find her and bring her back to you, I said.

Id been in Waterdeep long enough to know the history of the Black Wagon Alley  it was a poor district, once raved by disease, and now supposedly the Black Disease Wagon can be seen some nights, without horses pulling it and incite insanity, fear and/or disease.

As I reached Black Wagon Alley, many of the people scampered away, like frightened rats into their crumbling homes. Truth be told, not many Knight Judges came to Black Wagon Alley, whether it was because of the superstition, or because most of these people had no possessions to steal, so the only crime that happened here was among one another.

So why was this human woman  Kera doing in a place like this?

I saw a child observing me with great interest. You, child, come here.

The child slowly crept towards me.

What do you know of a blond woman who came here two days ago?

The boy seemed shocked; undoubtedly by my towering size and presence.

I reached into my pouch and gave the child coin and food.

Now, this girl, I growled, what do you know?

The child placed his hand on his chest, Mouse. Mouse show you. Mouse know way through Matron Clan hideout.

Matron Clan? I asked.

Yes, the child who called himself Mouse explained. Clan who runs Black Wagon alley.

Good, I draw my weapon and smile. That means a fight.

Mouse led me through a number of traps into an abandoned building that once served as a hospital before it was abandoned after the disease had run so rampant. Within entering the first room, I was greeted by two humans. You made a mistake coming in here, one of them growled, brandishing a dagger.

No, I smile, holding up my weapon. It is you who has made a mistake. Youre already dead, you just dont know it yet. Mouse has told me of what you and this Matron Clan have done  and I am here to tell you, its judgement time.

They lunge forward and my sword cuts deep into one while elbowing the other, breaking his jaw. He collapses to the floor trying to scream by his jaw is barely hanging on. As I said, your time for judgement is at hand. My foot ends his pain; permanently. 

As I make my way through levels of what was now a gutted hospital, now being used to produce a narcotic known as Free Fall  itd originally been produced in a less effective form to help people whose mind ran too quickly. It was quickly purified into this Free Fall form that makes those who ingest it feel as if everything was moving in slow motion.

Some of the people were people in the empty rooms, their mental state obliterated. 

Others were members of this Matron Clan who tried to stop me.

I am the law, I growled as I cut endless cultists down. I am your judgement. I am your death.

When I finally reached the top floor, I was drenched in blood. I kicked down the door and saw a woman, scars across her face  a dagger held to another woman, blond.

I looked at the woman with scars. What do I call you?

I am the Matron, she growled. I had nothing. Came from nothing. And made this empire.

Whats your interest in the girl, I gestured with my blade to the blond woman.

Shes a powerful telepath, Matron smiled. I could pry the secrets from politicians with her. Move from illicit drugs to blackmail; draws far less attention and far more money. How about this  you turn around and leave, I forgive you for killing a bunch of my employees.

Youre mistaken, I growl. This isnt a negotiation. Your men, under your orders, attacked me  and by law, that is attempted murder of a Knight Judge and the sentence is, as it was for them, Death.

Then I slit the girls throat now, Matron smiled.

I dont think so, I smiled. Ready Civilian?

Civilian? Matron growled. Who the 

She doesnt finish her sentence  and lets out a scream as Mouse slices a dagger Id given him across the back of her ankle, severing her tendon. She releases her dagger and clasps her foot, allowing Kera to quickly scamper away.

I quickly raced to Matron, picked her up by the scruff of her tunic. As I promised, your sentence is death.

I threw her out the window and watched as she fell, screaming  her body pierced by a broken wooden beam on the ground.

I didnt save Black Wagon.

Another gang or clan will swoop in and take over where Matron left off.

But Mouse.

I saved him.

Showed him how to stand up.

He can grow up and tell others to stand strong.

To stand for justice.

I took Kera back to Nymmurh, who thanked me, but didnt reveal anything more about her, saying, My promise to you was always to share information about our kind. As you can see, shes human.

----------


## animorte

> I am by far, the least political person in the world.
> But a lot of times, when I need names for towns - I will use google translate and take a word or two and translate into a foreign language.
> So for example, the town I mention is "Zabutadusha" - which translated from Ukraine's language is "Forgotten Soul."
> This is in honor of all those, who are fighting over there... may they never be forgotten souls.


I love doing this, generally with Latin. I had a point of interest, Columna Deos (Pillar of the Gods), where people would meet to get closer contact with their deities, meet others for training (monks/clerics/priests/etc.), or just learn more about them in general. Each character upon standing anywhere near or in the middle of the massive structure would look around and see statues in a large circle, one depicting each deity facing in a certain direction depending on how they lived their lives, (PCs and NPCs alike, literally anything that ever stood there). 

Like if you're a true neutral character, any deity with neutral alignment would be facing you partially (if they were only one part neutral) and facing you entirely if they were also true neutral. As a lawful good character, any deity of either lawful or good would be facing you in some capacity while any lawful good deities would be facing you entirely. Anything not matching your alignment in any facet would be facing away. So a lot of people could see something entirely different while many of the same religion or study might see the same.

It's really cool with alignment shifts and players who have visited often can notice the statues changing for them personally.

----------


## yellowrocket

> I love doing this, generally with Latin. I had a point of interest, Columna Deos (Pillar of the Gods), where people would meet to get closer contact with their deities, meet others for training (monks/clerics/priests/etc.), or just learn more about them in general. Each character upon standing anywhere near or in the middle of the massive structure would look around and see statues in a large circle, one depicting each deity facing in a certain direction depending on how they lived their lives, (PCs and NPCs alike, literally anything that ever stood there). 
> 
> Like if you're a true neutral character, any deity with neutral alignment would be facing you partially (if they were only one part neutral) and facing you entirely if they were also true neutral. As a lawful good character, any deity of either lawful or good would be facing you in some capacity while any lawful good deities would be facing you entirely. Anything not matching your alignment in any facet would be facing away. So a lot of people could see something entirely different while many of the same religion or study might see the same.


Stealing this concept. Not for low level, but certainly for mid to high levels.




> I feel like a weapon  still being forged in the flames of a searing forge. I see pieces of something  my own past, perhaps. Just fractured images captured in time, like fine paintings. I see myself, much younger, happier. I see what I believe is my mother, my father, an older sister and a younger brother.
> 
> ===========================================
> 
> I am the sword in the darkness.
> I am the lightning that leads the storm,
> I am the storm that conquers fire,
> I am the fury of the just, the shield of Lords.
> 
> That had been my oath, my measure, my life.


Just those words tell a whole story. The rest is amazing, but with just those few words you get such a depth and breadth of this concept. You have a way with words, that frankly I'm pretty jealous of.

----------


## Samayu

Hi Tawmis!

I'm working on a bugbear bard. He's not the sharpest hammer in the bag, but he he's very encouraging. He wants everyone to live to their fullest potential. That's why he left his tribe and bugbear society in general. I guess he wanted to help people, but had an epiphany and didn't see that happening. So he took the idea to its extreme, and went off to wider society to help a greater number of people and find people that he could help and would be accepting of his help. In true D&D bardic fashion, this help comes mostly in the form of encouragement via Bardic Inspiration dice - "you can do it!"

What do you think? Any ideas?

No rush on this one.

----------


## D3adZ0mb13Gur1

I would very much appreciate your help in creating a backstory for my Human (Mark of the Marking) Twin Mind character. So my character is essentially a twin brother & sister (Jiang & Mo) who are 2 separate people on the outside but are really just one person that shares a soul. Pretty much similar to the Dvati race of 3.5 but in class form. They compliment each other perfectly and always fight in sync. Jiang, the brother, weilds a greatsword & Mo, the sister, weilds a longsword. They wear hanfu & are modeled after Chinese cultivators/taoist. I know it's not a lot to go off of but any help is appreciated. Thanks!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Tawmis

> I love doing this, generally with Latin. I had a point of interest, Columna Deos (Pillar of the Gods), where people would meet to get closer contact with their deities, meet others for training (monks/clerics/priests/etc.), or just learn more about them in general. Each character upon standing anywhere near or in the middle of the massive structure would look around and see statues in a large circle, one depicting each deity facing in a certain direction depending on how they lived their lives, (PCs and NPCs alike, literally anything that ever stood there). 
> Like if you're a true neutral character, any deity with neutral alignment would be facing you partially (if they were only one part neutral) and facing you entirely if they were also true neutral. As a lawful good character, any deity of either lawful or good would be facing you in some capacity while any lawful good deities would be facing you entirely. Anything not matching your alignment in any facet would be facing away. So a lot of people could see something entirely different while many of the same religion or study might see the same.
> It's really cool with alignment shifts and players who have visited often can notice the statues changing for them personally.


Latin is usually my go to as well. :)
Unless the translation comes out a little too difficult to pronounce.
Or like right now, honoring Ukraine by using translate to use their language (as a basis).
But I dig this idea, you did!




> Just those words tell a whole story. The rest is amazing, but with just those few words you get such a depth and breadth of this concept. You have a way with words, that frankly I'm pretty jealous of.


To be fair, the oath mentioned in quotes was written by the person requesting the character. :)




> Hi Tawmis!
> I'm working on a bugbear bard. He's not the sharpest hammer in the bag, but he he's very encouraging. He wants everyone to live to their fullest potential. That's why he left his tribe and bugbear society in general. I guess he wanted to help people, but had an epiphany and didn't see that happening. So he took the idea to its extreme, and went off to wider society to help a greater number of people and find people that he could help and would be accepting of his help. In true D&D bardic fashion, this help comes mostly in the form of encouragement via Bardic Inspiration dice - "you can do it!"
> What do you think? Any ideas?
> No rush on this one.


Consider it added!




> I would very much appreciate your help in creating a backstory for my Human (Mark of the Marking) Twin Mind character. So my character is essentially a twin brother & sister (Jiang & Mo) who are 2 separate people on the outside but are really just one person that shares a soul. Pretty much similar to the Dvati race of 3.5 but in class form. They compliment each other perfectly and always fight in sync. Jiang, the brother, weilds a greatsword & Mo, the sister, weilds a longsword. They wear hanfu & are modeled after Chinese cultivators/taoist. I know it's not a lot to go off of but any help is appreciated. Thanks!


Unfamiliar with the concept, but I will try to make something!
Consider it added!




> I have a new request if you're still writing.
> A low level cleric of waukeen. Neutral Evil. Emphasis on the neutral part. Just selfish. Willing to sacrifice others. But doesn't go out of their way to be evil. Just wants to gain power. Always cautious. Always places self preservation first but knows adventuring is the fastest way to power.


This was fun. I wanted to find a basis for his "evil, but not really always" - and it initially starts with a bit of racism (or ... longevityism? Is that a thing? LOL)
But as it goes on...
His quest for power becomes more clear... 
And how he's a cleric of Waukeen, and why...
Anyway, hope you enjoy.
Would love to hear feedback, good or bad, as it keeps this thread bumped and alive!
Enjoy!
=========================


Im human.

Unlike the Elves and Dwarves that walk the streets around me, my time is limited. The Elves walk with an air of arrogance, believing theyre essentially immortal, while the Dwarves dont show off their immortality or longevity I suppose is the better word  but you can see it in their eyes when the deal with people like me  humans, mortal.

Were forced to move quickly through the world, to try and make a name for ourselves. This weird impulse that has been in the back of my head since I can remember has been a driving force in my life. I dont know why its there  if some tragic event in my past made me realize my own mortality  just, as long as I can remember, Ive felt it.

And its not this  fear of death. Its this desire to do something with my life. My father, not a perfect man by any stretch of the imagination, was a merchant and taught me the ways of Waukeen  and how she was to be respected and thanked for our good fortune as merchants. His compassion for his goddess was deeper and stronger than his love for his own wife  my mother.

Despite this, when my father died of natural causes, my own mother shut down. She was like a castle keep who slammed down their gates and welcomed no other visitors  not even her own children. But like a sealed city, she rotted from the inside, and soon died herself. 

I ended up taking over the family business, with my two younger brothers and younger sister, helping me. When a small band of adventurers had entered the shop in hopes of trading some of their wares, I could see the weapons and armor, and artifacts that dangled from their bodies were like none Id ever seen before. I made some foolish trades with them, exchanged what they needed for information about where theyd gotten these weapons and armor.

Adventuring, theyd explained with great pride.

Adventuring. That sounded dangerous.

But the reward.

I couldnt get the glistening weapons and armor out of my head.

I told my younger brother, Molodshy, that I would be leaving to go on an adventure. And that I too would return home one day, rich like those whod come into the shop.

I was right.

Not about returning to the shop, rich and famous  but that adventuring was dangerous.

Id joined a small group that was doing an expedition into a buried temple. Things were going right  up until everything went terribly wrong. Wed made our way deep into the temple  a task, which even to me, seemed too easy  but my fellow adventurers; a human fighter, a Halfling rogue, an elf cleric and tiefling warlock seemed to believe it had nothing to do with luck, but rather skill.

To me, we were being led into a trap that was intentionally set so that escaping to the entrance would be further away.

I turned out to be right.

Boyets, the human fighter was the first to die  when he stepped on a cobble stone that sent two large stones crashing down on either side of him. There was literally nothing left of him, except the blood that pooled at the base of the rocks. I urged everyone to turn around, but they pressed on.

Zlodiy, the Halfling rogue perished next  when he went to open one of the stone doors  and it electrocuted him to the point that only his bones remained, and the entire room stunk of charred flesh. Once again, I urged them to turn around since hed been the main guide  but they insisted.

Svyasha, our elf cleric  she perished next when the stone she stepped on simple crumbled into a bottomless pit. We heard her scream for over two minutes before we couldnt hear her anymore. (A shame, really, because she was rather beautiful to look at  if you could get past her arrogant attitude).

When Dyyavola, the tiefling warlock triggered the rolling stone  and it was right behind us  I am not sure what came over me  but I slammed her into the wall so that shed trip. The rock rolling over her slowed it down enough that I could make it around the corner and avoid it as it rolled on by. I looked down the hall, and saw that shed been crushed.

I slowly made my way out of the temple and marched back to town empty handed.

Good to know, that even those with longevity can die just as easily as I can, I suppose.

But I am not looking forward to dying anytime soon.

I need to find more people. Get power.

At by any means necessary.

Even if it means the lives of my fellow adventurers.

It is, after all, for a greater cause.

Me.

My name is Zhovt Araketa.





> Hi Tawmis!
> I'm working on a bugbear bard. He's not the sharpest hammer in the bag, but he he's very encouraging. He wants everyone to live to their fullest potential. That's why he left his tribe and bugbear society in general. I guess he wanted to help people, but had an epiphany and didn't see that happening. So he took the idea to its extreme, and went off to wider society to help a greater number of people and find people that he could help and would be accepting of his help. In true D&D bardic fashion, this help comes mostly in the form of encouragement via Bardic Inspiration dice - "you can do it!"
> What do you think? Any ideas?
> No rush on this one.


This was fun to do. Never really wrote the adventure from a monster like point of view - and I wanted to play that up.
While he's not smart, he's clearly smarter than the average bear... er, bugbear, as shown with the conversation with his brother.
I wanted to play up the complexity of the issue of being a bugbear too - and left that open at the end.
Oh and the songs are references to Bonnie Tyler songs, if you are even old enough to know who she is.
I'd love to hear whatever feedback you have - good or bad - about what I've written.
It bumps this thread, and keeps the thread alive.
Enjoy!
===============================

You ever think theres more to this? I asked asked in fluent goblin.

Balbh looked at his brother. What could be better than waiting for stupid adventurers to pass below and spring on them and take their gold?

You see, Balbh is my brother. Were Bugbears who serve under our relentless chief, Airgeadfuil (whose name gets longer and longer the more treasure we acquired for him  the longer the name, in his eyes, was a status symbol. He was looking to have a longer name than the previous chief, Ainmfadadodhaoine  his own brother who murdered during a trial of combat. I say murdered, because I am pretty sure he used poisons wed found on a hapless gnome rogue wed just captured to weaken him during dinner, before the big trial by combat).

My brother Balbh, picked some flees off the tip of his ears and ate them, and itched his belly, releasing a loud belching sound. Why? What do you want to do?

I dont know, I shrugged. Seems like all we do is capture, kill, loot.

Yeah, Balbh nodded, that is all we do. Its good.

I just feel like we could do more, I shrugged.

Balbh looked at me sternly. Did you get into Sughs Shrieker potions again?

No, I grumbled, itching my shoulder and finding a tick. A quick squeeze between the fingers and it ruptured. It just seems all we do is capture, kill, loot  and only Airgead gets the profits, while we sit here in this literal flea and tick ridden cave.

I reached over and pulled out the lute that wed gotten from the human bard whod dropped it as they fled, and plucked the strings. I came up with a song Well, I heard the lady bard singing it, and my common isnt great  but I think it goes something like this, and I strummed the strings and sang, Burn the ground, fire eyes! Every now and then I cast fireball! Burn the ground, fire eyes! Every now and then, I watch my enemies fall!

Balbh looked at me  and there was a long moment of silence before he finally said, Thats stupid. You cant cast fireball. Youre not a wizard like Sugh.

I heaved a deep sigh. I dont have to be able to do it. Its a song. A story.

Its a lie, Balbh said, not getting the concept.

Well, yes, technically a lie, sure, I agreed, but youre missing the point brother.

Itd become clear, after over three hours of trying to explain it to my brother, that he would never see what I was seeing  the idea of there being more out there  and that were more than savages and monsters as others saw us.

That night, I packed my scant few belongings, and took the lute and began my own adventure.

Id been out in the woods for almost a week  and it wasnt easy, being alone. I was used to being with my brother and the others, and I was beginning to actually miss them. I sat on the rock and strummed the lute, singing softly, Its a fools quest, trying to go out and be different than the rest, standing in the cold rain, as it comes down.

Thats when I heard something. I sprang to my feet and quietly moved through the brush  and I saw several adventurers fighting an ankheg  a large insect creature! I jumped out, believing this was my moment and began singing, I need a hero! Im watching these heroes fight deep into the night, They look so strong, they move so fast, and they look larger than life! I tried to inspire the heroes  but, as it turns out  after theyd defeated the ankheg  they saw me as a threat, believing I was there to ambush them and attacked me.

I barely escaped with my life.

Well, this wasnt going to be as easy as I thought.

I guess me and my kind, have sort of made a bad reputation for our kind.

----------


## animorte

Level 7 - Variant Human Warlock, Genie (efreeti) patron, pact of the chain.

For starters, I appreciate your time. I would like to request your thoughts on what I currently have and perhaps address my issue... coming up with the deal that my patron and I might have made.

More stuff about my current backstory. Be warned, this is none of your typical tragic/vengeance scenario...
We traveled a lot growing up (outlander) until settling into a town with parents hoping to open up opportunities. I have a much younger sister and was encouraged to study at the local university (various arcane/divine/musical arts).
But me being somewhat lazy and missing the travel from my youth, I decided instead to drop the education and go out and seek opportunities of my own instead of following in whatever people thought I should do.
That's when sometime later I encounter the Genie while _dungeon delving_ (yes, with that feat). I thought the *deal* might have been something to do with the time (perhaps before meeting him) I was adventuring through a cave in the desert and came across a brass dragon egg that he was looking for, almost like it was soulbound to me until at least its hatching, at which point he would either take it or require me to use it under his command... ?
At some point afterwards, he brings me to his home in the plane of fire where we visit the City of Brass. That's when I discovered how powerful and renowned he actually was and I invoked his name on various occasion, to which he was immensely disapproving. But for some reason never enslaved me as is the typical expectation of most genies.

Again, my issue is coming up with the deal that we might have made... and how in the heck I ended up in the death realm, I was thinking a part of the deal with my patron somehow includes finding something there or a deal that he has with Death?
(Recently joined an ongoing campaign in which all the PCs were tricked into working for Death to regain some of his lost gates within the death realm.)

Nexus Astoria, Invoker of Agni Kai, the Indomitable.

----------


## Tawmis

> Level 7 - Variant Human Warlock, Genie (efreeti) patron, pact of the chain.
> For starters, I appreciate your time. I would like to request your thoughts on what I currently have and perhaps address my issue... coming up with the deal that my patron and I might have made.
> More stuff about my current backstory. Be warned, this is none of your typical tragic/vengeance scenario...
> We traveled a lot growing up (outlander) until settling into a town with parents hoping to open up opportunities. I have a much younger sister and was encouraged to study at the local university (various arcane/divine/musical arts). But me being somewhat lazy and missing the travel from my youth, I decided instead to drop the education and go out and seek opportunities of my own instead of following in whatever people thought I should do. That's when sometime later I encounter the Genie while _dungeon delving_ (yes, with that feat). I thought the *deal* might have been something to do with the time (perhaps before meeting him) I was adventuring through a cave in the desert and came across a brass dragon egg that he was looking for, almost like it was soulbound to me until at least its hatching, at which point he would either take it or require me to use it under his command... ?
> At some point afterwards, he brings me to his home in the plane of fire where we visit the City of Brass. That's when I discovered how powerful and renowned he actually was and I invoked his name on various occasion, to which he was immensely disapproving. But for some reason never enslaved me as is the typical expectation of most genies.
> Again, my issue is coming up with the deal that we might have made... and how in the heck I ended up in the death realm, I was thinking a part of the deal with my patron somehow includes finding something there or a deal that he has with Death? (Recently joined an ongoing campaign in which all the PCs were tricked into working for Death to regain some of his lost gates within the death realm.)
> Nexus Astoria, Invoker of Agni Kai, the Indomitable.


I could write something for this if you want - or if you're just looking for the "deal" - going off just what you'd said...

What if your character found a Brass Dragon Egg - and the Genie is interested - but senses something has happened to its soul. (As if it was ripped from the egg - so the dragon, still in the egg, is technically still alive - but it's missing its soul). So the Genie sends you to the Death Realm to either recover or discover what happened to the Brass Dragon Egg's soul. (Potential fun story for your DM to explore also).





> I would very much appreciate your help in creating a backstory for my Human (Mark of the Marking) Twin Mind character. So my character is essentially a twin brother & sister (Jiang & Mo) who are 2 separate people on the outside but are really just one person that shares a soul. Pretty much similar to the Dvati race of 3.5 but in class form. They complement each other perfectly and always fight in sync. Jiang, the brother, wields a great sword & Mo, the sister, wields a longsword. They wear hanfu & are modeled after Chinese cultivators/taoist. I know it's not a lot to go off of but any help is appreciated. Thanks!


Not afraid to admit, I completely winged this one... unfamiliar with the class (though I did find this - not sure if this is what you are basing the actual class off of - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1z5o...FzYsuT5s1/view )...

So one thing... this is a pretty dark story. I never know what is going to come out of me, when I do these.

I kid you not.

I just started writing - and immediately wanted a way to explain "the shared soul" - and I thought, "Oh, they're born... but share a soul from the get go... go from there..."

And the story does take a dark turn because of it... and involves abuse... but I think, it shows the character's strength, as they continue to have faith in making things right in the world, and not being broken and repeat the chain of abuse.

Anyway, read on - I'd love to hear your comments, good or bad, about what I've written!

It helps keep the thread alive and bumped!
======================================

Our father, Kǔde, has often reminded us  the cost of birth into this world.

Itd be been enough, that the Priestess, Shēnghuó, had said that she sensed the beat of two hearts within my mother. Twins meant that there would be two mouths to feed, and our mother and father were not doing well financially, due to the taxes enforced on the people of the village from the local warlord.

The story he tells is that on the day our mother, Tián, was to give birth to us the Priestess said that she only sensed one heartbeat and soul   my father, admitted to us, he was relieved. That he would only have one mouth to feed, and that he prayed it would be a boy who could help him out in the fields.

I was the answer to his prayer  my name is Jiang. However, my twin sister, Mo, was also born that night. Originally Shēnghuó believed that Mo would be born still born  so imagine her surprise when Mo began to weep as she entered the world. She said it was a miracle  but what shed not noticed in her shock, is that my mother passed away after Mos birth.

My father has always said that Mo stole our mothers life force, and that Mo was the reason that our mother was dead. Mo suffered greatly at the hands of my father, through verbal abuse, while I suffered through physical abuse, as nothing I ever did was fast enough for our father.

I was thirteen when it happened  Id been out in the fields, working. My father was older, barely able to lift things anymore  but I suddenly heard his voice as clear as if he were next to me, scolding, yelling. As I looked around, I could not see him  and our home was a distance away. I realized, he was scolding Mo  and something changed inside of me. I dropped everything I was doing and ran as quickly as I could back to the house  just in time to catch my fathers raised arm, as he was about to hit Mo.

You will not do that, father, I growled.

You dare, boy? You dare put your hands on me? I am your father! Get back out in the fields and harvest, so I can feed you two soul sucking children! Hed turned his attention to me, and had gone to strike me with his other hand, but this time, it was Mo who had caught that arm in mid-strike and stopped it.

My father was furious. A girl! Stopping me! What right have you?

With a flick of my wrist, I broke my fathers wrist. He buckled to one knee, screaming in pain.

You will not lay a hand on her or I, ever again, father, I said.

Mo and I left home that night. As old as my father was, and now with a broken wrist, he would not be able to farm  but after so many years of abuse, I realized, I no longer cared. Mo and I took some of my fathers weapons, from his day among the warlords army, before becoming a farmer, and set out on the road.

Mo was far more poetic and calmer than I was. She always looked for the good in people, while I was more brash and quick to react. Where she liked the softer things in life, I preferred things to be more edgy and jagged  to be cut and bleed, let me know I was alive, while she was one to rather mend the wounds.

But, make no mistake  when the time came, she fought with a warriors spirit. The hanfu we both wore, spun like a circular blade, as her longsword and my greatsword seemed to make the perfect balance  of light and dark, heavy and light, soft and hard. Back to back, we were like one living person, with eyes behind our backs, connected at the mind, heart and soul.

We go out, in search of others, who want to bring light to the world.

To make things right.

No matter how big or small.

----------


## animorte

> I could write something for this if you want - or if you're just looking for the "deal" - going off just what you'd said...
> 
> What if your character found a Brass Dragon Egg - and the Genie is interested - but senses something has happened to its soul. (As if it was ripped from the egg - so the dragon, still in the egg, is technically still alive - but it's missing its soul). So the Genie sends you to the Death Realm to either recover or discover what happened to the Brass Dragon Egg's soul. (Potential fun story for your DM to explore also).


Very quick response indeed. That's very much appreciated!

I followed links in your sig and see where all this awesome back story work comes from. Keep up the good work! This thread has been just a treasure to dive into.

----------


## Tawmis

> Very quick response indeed. That's very much appreciated!
> I followed links in your sig and see where all this awesome back story work comes from. Keep up the good work! This thread has been just a treasure to dive into.


Thank you! The pleasure is mine! Writing these challenges, I kid you not, helps quell the storm of creativity in my head, that often creates non stop insomnia otherwise...

So if I can write stories for people, it quiets the voices in my head... for a little while. :)

----------


## yellowrocket

Thank you so much. 

That back story the simple beginnings I can use anywhere. How he comes to that realization, the inspiration for his adventuring, not some vengeance or high minded ideal, just that this is what must be done to get ahead. I LOVE it.

----------


## Samayu

> You ever think theres more to this? I asked in fluent goblin.
> 
> Balbh looked at his brother. What could be better than waiting for stupid adventurers to pass below and spring on them and take their gold?
> 
> ...
> 
> Well, this wasnt going to be as easy as I thought.
> 
> I guess me and my kind, have sort of made a bad reputation for our kind.


This is great! Thanks so much. I've enjoyed reading all of your writings. Oh, and I probably wouldn't have gotten the Bonnie Tyler reference if you hadn't pointed it out. :-)

----------


## D3adZ0mb13Gur1

> I could write something for this if you want - or if you're just looking for the "deal" - going off just what you'd said...
> 
> What if your character found a Brass Dragon Egg - and the Genie is interested - but senses something has happened to its soul. (As if it was ripped from the egg - so the dragon, still in the egg, is technically still alive - but it's missing its soul). So the Genie sends you to the Death Realm to either recover or discover what happened to the Brass Dragon Egg's soul. (Potential fun story for your DM to explore also).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not afraid to admit, I completely winged this one... unfamiliar with the class (though I did find this - not sure if this is what you are basing the actual class off of: Twin Soul
> 
> ...


I love the backstory that you came up with for my character, it describes them perfectly! I tweaked the character cause I wanted their race to actually be the twins. So they are Dvati twins (5e version still share the same soul but two bodies) and their class are cultivators. And the backstory you wrote perfectly sums up how they came to take up the art of cultivation & to share it throughout the world. 😊 Made a small donation also since you did such a great job lol.

----------


## animorte

Am I allowed to bump just for the sake of bumping? Bump

This thread is fantastic!

Anyway, I have a fellow player with whom the struggle is very real. He plays a Half-Orc Paladin 5/Barbarian X...
The only thing I have for his backstory is that he doesn't talk about any family. His early days (as far as we know) consist of learning in a temple of many faiths; Clerics, Paladins, Monks, etc. have come from far and wide to visit here, if only the chance to meet a legend or say they have studied here. He left after a few years of study, just to travel with some friends and get in touch with his old ways (barbarian combat tactics). He makes very few enemies and is always welcome back. Everyone who meets him knows him to be simple. He rarely voices his opinion even when asked, unless circumstances are dire. If everything looks like its going bad, he will not hesitate to save himself. His most spoken words, "I am George."

----------


## Tawmis

> Thank you so much. 
> That back story the simple beginnings I can use anywhere. How he comes to that realization, the inspiration for his adventuring, not some vengeance or high minded ideal, just that this is what must be done to get ahead. I LOVE it.


Thanks! I tried to keep it nice and down the middle - because you said, while evil, the emphasis was more on neutral. 
And really, most of us, when it comes down to it, truly only do look out for ourselves, sadly.




> This is great! Thanks so much. I've enjoyed reading all of your writings. Oh, and I probably wouldn't have gotten the Bonnie Tyler reference if you hadn't pointed it out. :-)


Thank you! So the Bonnie Tyler reference only came into my mind because of the recent *commercial* (feel like it comes on all the time on HULU). :)




> I love the backstory that you came up with for my character, it describes them perfectly! I tweaked the character cause I wanted their race to actually be the twins. So they are Dvati twins (5e version still share the same soul but two bodies) and their class are cultivators. And the backstory you wrote perfectly sums up how they came to take up the art of cultivation & to share it throughout the world. 😊 Made a small donation also since you did such a great job lol.


Thank you! <3 Added your name on the first page as a special thanks!
So glad you enjoyed it, especially since I was so unfamiliar with the actual class - and could make it work! <3




> I have a fellow player with whom the struggle is very real. He plays a Half-Orc Paladin 5/Barbarian X...
> The only thing I have for his backstory is that he doesn't talk about any family. His early days (as far as we know) consist of learning in a temple of many faiths; Clerics, Paladins, Monks, etc. have come from far and wide to visit here, if only the chance to meet a legend or say they have studied here. He left after a few years of study, just to travel with some friends and get in touch with his old ways (barbarian combat tactics). He makes very few enemies and is always welcome back. Everyone who meets him knows him to be simple. He rarely voices his opinion even when asked, unless circumstances are dire. If everything looks like its going bad, he will not hesitate to save himself. His most spoken words, "I am George."


Hopefully this potentially helps flesh out your character, if they want to use it.
==========

The Dreams.

Every time I close my eyes, I can see their faces. People begging for their lives as I cut them down. All around me, my family, my clan  bathing in the blood of the innocent. I was a weapon, forged by my fathers fury, smelted and pounded with hatred, and doused in the blood of the innocent.

Those that didnt die in battle, I heard their screams hours later, as they were captured, tortured and killed.

The girl.

Her eyes peering from the bushes, drowning in fear, having bit her lip so hard to try and remain silent that droplets of blood spread on the snow like spider webs of crimson silk spread out. I kneeled down and she didnt scream, she didnt run.

Why, she finally sobbed. Why did you attack our wagon?

Because you and your kind kill my people, I whispered. The words were spoken by me, but in truth it was my fathers words that spilled from my lips.

My father was a priest of Eldath, the girl stammered.

Who is Eldath? I asked.

She is the goddess of peace, the girl wept. My father never raised a weapon. Ever. Even when your people attacked, my father sought to speak to you and your people.

My mind traces back through the chaos. There was a man. On a wagon. He was saying he meant no harm. Showed a symbol. What was it? A waterfall spilling into a pool? What was it my father said to me, That is the symbol of flowing blood. He is a priest of war.

War.

Itd been me who pulled her father down from the cart. Severed his hand. Still he never spoke a foul word, reached for a weapon. My Common wasnt great  especially if people speak quickly. But hed said something about Eldath. That she will not judge me. And that she was sorry itd come to this.

My father had severed the mans head, because hed noticed I was trying to understand the man.

Just then, Jurith  my cousin patted me on the back, Oh! You found another one! She looks young. We can throw her in the slave pits till she gets old enough to breed more like you. Jurith was a pure orc  and his remark of more like you was something he always said  it was his way of saying my blood was tainted. That Id never be as good as him, and despite being the son of the war chief, I will never be the war chief because of my human blood.

I cant explain what happened. What made me do it.

My dagger found itself lodged in Juriths throat.

Hed never say anything about my half-blood again.

And he will never reveal the location of this girl.

I look down at the girl, even as Juriths gurgling, dying body clings to me, slowly sliding down as he gasped for life. I extended my hand to the girl, I am getting you out of here.

I was only a few years older than the young girl. I grabbed her hand as she extended it to me and began running with her. Some of my fathers soldiers spotted me and he barked at me to stop. And for the first time in my life, I disobeyed my father and I kept running.

I heard him shout, I curse your human blood! Youre no son of mine! You never were. You will see! You will see how the humans see you! You will see!

They hunted us down for days  but father had trained me; trained me to survive. And although the little girl slowed me down, I was still a survivor. For three weeks we moved through the wilderness of the Lurkwood until we reached Mirabar.

And my father was right.

The humans saw me, beat me down, and threw me in a prison.

I was spared by the words of the young girl Id saved, who cried that Id saved her. She never mentioned that it was me who pulled her father down from the cart. Itd been my father who delivered the killing blow, but I was still a part. But thats not the story she told  she told them how Id saved her from my clan, helped her survive in the woods, and had brought her to Mirabar.

The Lords Alliance approached me. They wanted to know where my clan was positioned in Lurkwood. I exchanged my freedom for that information. A dispatch was sent to take care of my clan.

I dont know what came of them. Something I was learning, though homeless in Mirabar, was that the rhetoric my father preached was wrong. Kallius, of the Lords Alliance, even took me to Temple so that I could learn more about Eldath. My father had preached that Gruumsh was the one true god, and all other gods were charlatans and false gods; but what I learned in the Temple told a very different story. Some of the priests there even brought in Monks from a local monastery who taught me the importance of balance  to understand that shadows need light, and the light will created shadows.

When I asked what that meant, Master Trulite explained, Shadows need light You see, the darkness, the evil  they need something to hate. Something to attack. That is the light. And the light, the hope, the good, will always create shadows  those who are envious of the good, who think they dont deserve their good life. So they want to consume it with shadows and darkness  so they gather other shadows to drown the light. And just as the darkest of nights, still have the moon and the stars to break the darkness; so does the brightest day, cast the longest shadows.

I studied there, and accepted the path of light and studied and took forth the name of a god  that was not Gruumsh. I had met several others, traveling the roads, and took to going with them. I wanted to be the light that created the longest shadows.

But peace was never truly in my veins. No matter how hard I fought, half of my blood will always be orc  and that part is a raging monster.

I dance between light and darkness, shadow and light, and my name is George.

----------


## Konstellation

> I was unfamiliar with Mechanus - and quickly realized why. I don't think in my 30+ years of DMing, have I ever even USED a modron!
> I'd never done a Clockwork Soul, as a result.
> So I took some liberties.
> 
> This is WAY after ye had requested it, I know. But the wife's condition has taken so much time and energy out of me.
> Hopefully, if you can't use it, you still enjoy the story!
> ...
> I'd love to hear feedback (from you or anyone who read this - as it keeps the thread bumped and alive).
> ======
> ...


Hi Tawmis!
I just wanted to say, I liked the ideas for this character! You had actually responded a few days before my first session-- my DM has been kind enough to wait until this next session (we all can only get one session a month in) to require us to have a backstory totally written. I super love this story, I had actually shown it to my DM and he said it was an interesting concept and if I wanted to use it, I could. Which I will. Thank you so much!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis! I just wanted to say, I liked the ideas for this character! You had actually responded a few days before my first session-- my DM has been kind enough to wait until this next session (we all can only get one session a month in) to require us to have a backstory totally written. I super love this story, I had actually shown it to my DM and he said it was an interesting concept and if I wanted to use it, I could. Which I will. Thank you so much!


Thank you! I love hearing feedback!
And most of the time, I love leaving doors open for the DM to explore potential stories (such as the voice, "Yes, I will hide here for now") - your DM now has a story there that they can explore if they want to. Because, for me as a DM - one of the things I have always enjoyed doing is weaving elements of a player's background into the story - because I feel like that helps capture the player's attention and desire to play - and see how their past is now a part of a current campaign.

----------


## animorte

> Hopefully this potentially helps flesh out your character, if they want to use it.
> ==========
> I dance between light and darkness, shadow and light, and my name is George.


This whole thing was really cool and so very much appreciated. Though I forgot to mention his second most spoken thing is, "I hit hard."  :Small Tongue:  haha

That's a lot of extra detail that really gives something to work off of. I wanted to wait until I presented it to him to respond. It gave him a place to start trying to put emotion into the character and get a better feel for RP. Knowing where you come from certainly helps in making decisions. In George's specifically - as you presented - the DM greatly appreciated the extra background to help make his presence more relevant. He's letting me run the one-shot that brings us to the town with the temple and reuniting with some old friends. I'm excited! Thanks again.

_I threw a donate and yt sub your way! Definitely keep up the wonderful content and I hope more people see your Backgrounds & Origins series._

----------


## Tawmis

> This whole thing was really cool and so very much appreciated. Though I forgot to mention his second most spoken thing is, "I hit hard."  haha
> That's a lot of extra detail that really gives something to work off of. I wanted to wait until I presented it to him to respond. It gave him a place to start trying to put emotion into the character and get a better feel for RP. Knowing where you come from certainly helps in making decisions. In George's specifically - as you presented - the DM greatly appreciated the extra background to help make his presence more relevant. He's letting me run the one-shot that brings us to the town with the temple and reuniting with some old friends. I'm excited! Thanks again.
> _I threw a donate and yt sub your way! Definitely keep up the wonderful content and I hope more people see your Backgrounds & Origins series._


Thank you. I like to weave things in that a DM can use. For example, the ultimate fate of George's father is unknown - yes, he turned on his father (or did he?) - so could his father turn up and cause some problems? Sure! And the little girl, who grows up a few years later, could be a nice NPC to revisit or use as some form of quest.

I enjoy character backgrounds, because it puts me into the mind of the character. I understand their motives and desires. They're no longer just stats rolling dice.

And thanks for the YT sub! (Feel free to tell your party about this great new YT channel that's just starting out and needs more subs!) :D




> I request a red dragonborn monk, high in Strength, Wisdom and Intelligence, maybe with Dexterity, Constitution and Charisma at 14.
> For her background I'm thinking she's a wandering warrior trying to learn more about the world, Nature, the Creator (her world is monotheistic) and martial arts, while protecting people and churches, but I haven't got many ideas besides that :/


Here's another one, for ya! :)
It's not too long - but I wanted to leave the door open (if you're using this character) as to what their past was, and focus on the fact that they're a Red Dragonborn, and the downside of being "good" and having red dragon scales - and leaving that mysterious past WIDE open for a DM to do something with.
Hope you enjoy - and always - I would love to hear comments in the thread!
==========================

Ive grown up, feared most of my life, simply because of my appearance. Being born a Dragonborn of the Red Scales doesnt bring about a sense of ease in the people whom I walk next to on the street. Most give me a wide berth, because of I am both dragonborn, and more so, because of the red scales. I have faced this sense of prejudice all of my life. 

I dont blame them, as Red Dragons are notoriously known as some of the most powerful and evil Dragons in all of the world; so each person that sees the glint of red of my scales sparkling under the velvet moonlight, assumes that the same evil intentions reside in me.

Truth be told, that might have been the case had I not awakened in the Monastery. There are pieces of my past  fragmented in my mind, like a puzzle scattered across the floor. I try to recall the memories, put the pieces back where they belong  but so many pieces are missing. When I asked the Monks about who I was, they only told me that I arrived on their doorstep gravely wounded  with cuts to my chest, and a large wound to my head. They had debated helping me, because, as I said, people see the red scales and always assume the worse.

Truth is, they might have been right. I cant even remember what my life was like before I woke up in the Monastery. But the Monks, the Order of Mir  a Monastery dedicated to peace and soothing of the soul. As I slowly recovered, I began learning from them  because truth be told, I couldnt remember what I was before  and I just needed some kind of purpose; something to focus on while I tried to piece together who I was.

That was ten years ago that I showed up on the doorsteps of the Mir Monastery, and truth be told, I dont care who or what I was before. This new life, as a Monk, as a Dragonborn of peace, is my new life. This is who I am now.

But there is a lingering shadow, always behind me, as to who I was; what I was. And I cant help that one day, that past is going to catch up to me and I wont like what I learn about who I was before

----------


## Cowboy_ninja

I got an interesting challenge for you:

I need help wording my Geas.

Here's the sitch: One of the 5 pirate kings wants to retire to the mainland. You can't do that without being in good standing and _willingly_ accepting a Geas to forever keep the pirate secrets. (Otherwise bad assassin-y'ish things happen to you)

As a fun twist, I'm looking for a wording that accomplishes the keeping of pirate secrecy BUT ALSO unintentionally forces the retired pirate king to act in a hero'ish manner. Forcing him to help/save people in danger.

Want to take a crack at it?

----------


## Barebarian

> Here's another one, for ya! :)
> It's not too long - but I wanted to leave the door open (if you're using this character) as to what their past was, and focus on the fact that they're a Red Dragonborn, and the downside of being "good" and having red dragon scales - and leaving that mysterious past WIDE open for a DM to do something with.
> Hope you enjoy - and always - I would love to hear comments in the thread!
> ==========================
> 
> IÂve grown up, feared most of my life, simply because of my appearance. Being born a Dragonborn of the Red Scales doesnÂt bring about a sense of ease in the people whom I walk next to on the street. Most give me a wide berth, because of I am both dragonborn, and more so, because of the red scales. I have faced this sense of prejudice all of my life. 
> 
> I donÂt blame them, as Red Dragons are notoriously known as some of the most powerful and evil Dragons in all of the world; so each person that sees the glint of red of my scales sparkling under the velvet moonlight, assumes that the same evil intentions reside in me.
> 
> ...


Nicely done Tawmis! I don't think I'd thought of the reaction to chromatic dragonborn when I came up with this, I'm glad you did! I might not use the ammesiac aspect but I'm happy about this write-up, and there's definitely plenty for my dm to work with either way. Thanks very much! (And sorry for replying late!)

----------


## Tawmis

> I got an interesting challenge for you:
> I need help wording my Geas. Here's the sitch: One of the 5 pirate kings wants to retire to the mainland. You can't do that without being in good standing and _willingly_ accepting a Geas to forever keep the pirate secrets. (Otherwise bad assassin-y'ish things happen to you) As a fun twist, I'm looking for a wording that accomplishes the keeping of pirate secrecy BUT ALSO unintentionally forces the retired pirate king to act in a hero'ish manner. Forcing him to help/save people in danger. Want to take a crack at it?


I saw you have a *thread for this.*
This is more for writing character background stories.




> Nicely done Tawmis! I don't think I'd thought of the reaction to chromatic dragonborn when I came up with this, I'm glad you did! I might not use the ammesiac aspect but I'm happy about this write-up, and there's definitely plenty for my dm to work with either way. Thanks very much! (And sorry for replying late!)


I like leaving doors open for the DM to toy with - which is the amnesia. 
Definitely always up to those who ask for these to use or not use whatever they would like!
As for the dragonborn color - some DMs take this into consideration, some don't.
I do in my games, makes for interesting RP (and makes life difficult for that character in normal towns).

And with that -

*I am all caught up writing backgrounds.*

_So if anyone has any - or just has an idea, to see me and try and write it - feel free to post. :)_

----------


## Samayu

OK, here's one...

Stereotypical elf loves nature (and needs a stereotypical pretty elf name). She sets out to explore more of the world beyond her home forests, though she remains in the wilderness for the most part. Somewhere along the way, she is killed, but comes back to life. She then becomes a paladin, and will take the Oath of the Ancients. At this point, she takes a more active role in protecting the light and nature, and sets out to find a place where she is needed. Twist: she comes back through reincarnation, and as a dwarf. This dwarfness should prompt some fun roleplaying down the road, mainly because she (still) doesn't like dwarves, but it seems incidental to this part of the story. 

So first, how did she die, and what was it about that encounter that made her resolve to take this oath? Second, how was she revived? The obvious answer is a druid (level 9+), but were they also involved in that fateful encounter somehow? 


Paladins who swear the Oath of the Ancients cast their lot with the side of the light in the cosmic struggle against darkness because they love the beautiful and life-giving things of the world. Tenets: Kindle the Light. Shelter the Light. Preserve Your Own Light. Be the Light.

----------


## Tawmis

> OK, here's one...
> Stereotypical elf loves nature (and needs a stereotypical pretty elf name). She sets out to explore more of the world beyond her home forests, though she remains in the wilderness for the most part. Somewhere along the way, she is killed, but comes back to life. She then becomes a paladin, and will take the Oath of the Ancients. At this point, she takes a more active role in protecting the light and nature, and sets out to find a place where she is needed. Twist: she comes back through reincarnation, and as a dwarf. This dwarfness should prompt some fun roleplaying down the road, mainly because she (still) doesn't like dwarves, but it seems incidental to this part of the story. 
> So first, how did she die, and what was it about that encounter that made her resolve to take this oath? Second, how was she revived? The obvious answer is a druid (level 9+), but were they also involved in that fateful encounter somehow? 
> Paladins who swear the Oath of the Ancients cast their lot with the side of the light in the cosmic struggle against darkness because they love the beautiful and life-giving things of the world. Tenets: Kindle the Light. Shelter the Light. Preserve Your Own Light. Be the Light.


I wrote this for the Forgotten Realms setting (but obviously can be adjusted for homebrew worlds, with just name changes. Heres a reference to the map I used: https://media.wizards.com/2015/image...ap_HighRes.jpg )

As soon as I saw this one - I started writing, not wanting to plan anything out - just to see where my mind would take me.
Just to get it done as quick as possible as a bonus challenge.
I actually like how this turned out.
Would love to hear ANY feedback you have - good or bad!
Enjoy!
=========================================

The wind blew gently through the auburn curls of Ravensky Evermoon as she watched from the treetops of the western end of The Lurkwood, a band of humans exiting the woods. Shed been trailing them since their departure from Mithral Hall. Theyd left Mithral Hall after trading wares  such as leathers  to the dwarves, in exchange for weapons.

Shed not been a fan of humans  they spread everywhere, like a disease  tearing down resources, murdering animals  rather than learning to respect nature. Nor was she a fan of the dwarves  while less destructive than humans, in how they lived  dwarves were the primary forgers of the very weapons that spilled so much blood in the many wars that have ravaged the land.

After ensuring that the traveling humans reached the road  she followed for a short while, seeing that they were traveling north to Mirabar, by the looks of things.

This had been her life now, for countless years. As one of the patrols for her people that lived in The Lurkwood  ironic, she realized long ago  about how she lurked about, following those who entered The Lurkwood. The humor of it was not lost on her.

Itd been such a night  similar to the night above  where things would, however, take a drastic turn. A male human wizard, with brown hair and green eyes; along with a dwarf cleric  one of Moradins clerics  a Sonnlinor  who was a female, with auburn hair, similar to Ravenskys   but as she ran, her curls bounced like flames licking the air; and finally, a half-elf female, who appeared to be a druid  because she ran with a wolf by her side. They were being chased by a small band of orcs. The orcs still looked fresh, while the human, dwarf and half-elf looked worse for the wear  cut and bleeding, they were barely staying ahead of the orcs.

Turn, Ravensky muttered beneath her breath, watching from the tree line. The last thing shed wanted was these three running into the Lurkwood  and with them, bringing the company of blood thirsty orcs to potentially damage the woods. Orcs, in her minds, were just like humans  a disease, that spread across the land, with little regard to anything other than spreading their numbers.

However, the trio fleeing from the orcs were not turning. She could hear the wizard shouting, though he was clearly out of breath, We will find cover in the woods. Ravensky knocked an arrow and aimed it before the fleeing trio  considering firing a warning shot to deter them from entering the woods  but something stayed her hand  she could almost feel a hand on her shoulder  but no one was there.

As the trio crashed into the woods, with shrubs and branches cutting at their exposed flesh  Ravensky turned and watched as the band of orcs did nothing to slow down. She snarled and gave chase through the treetops  and saw that the fleeing trio had run right into the small Avenesta Lake  a clearing, and were now in the open  and too winded to run further. They simply turned and faced their pursuers knowing that they would die here.

As the orcs burst into the clearing  they cheered and raised their weapons in victory. It had been a glorious hunt and their prey had given them a good chase  but the hunt had come to an end  they would severe the heads of the trio, rip out their teeth for necklaces, and put their heads on a spike that would be boldly displayed on the front lines of the orc camp.

As one of the orcs  howled and began charging  the sound of the wind making a quick snapping sound could be heard  and the orcs body jolted and he fell forward; an arrow through his chest. The trio looked amongst one another  none had a bow and arrow  even the orcs were confused  unsure how their companion had been killed. None of the trio had pulled out any weapons.

Ravensky leaped down from the trees. <Turn around now. My clan is in the trees. Leave now, and you live. Stay here a moment longer, we rain down arrows on you and your kind.>

What is she speaking? Elias, the human wizard asked, in a hushed whisper.

Near as I can tell, Ellaranna Hammerstone, the dwarven cleric whispered back, some form of Orcish. But it sounds older. Outdated, almost.

Where did she come from,Fallean Oakstrider, the half-elf druid asked. Id heard of rumors of Elves in these woods but never knew it to be true. They never showed themselves.

The orc barked back an assortment of insults, then charged forward  axe in hand, urging the others to follow  and after a moment of not seeing their leader not get buried in arrows  they followed, shouting and cheering, and swinging their weapons wildly in the air.

Ravensky turned to the trio, If you have anything left in you  now is the time. Then she turned back and began rapidly firing arrows. Elias, the wizard unleashed a wave of magic missile; while Ellaranna blessed Ravensky, and Fallean summoned spikes from the very ground to lunge forward  through the orcs feet  who howled in furious pain.

Ravensky saw the leader  in immense pain  throw his axe. Ravensky had fired a shot and struck him in the throat  but the axe was already flying  and she could see in slow motion  that it was headed for the dwarf cleric, who was tending to the half-elf druid, whod been hit in the arm by a thrown axe  unaware her own life was about to come to a tragic end.

Without thinking  and not even sure why  something in Ravensky   something she felt  she leapt in front of the axe  and felt it bite deep into her chest. She collapsed to the ground  but didnt really feel it. She was just noticing that it was getting increasingly more difficult to breathe. When Ellaranna turned and saw blood pouring from Ravenskys gaping wound in her chest  her expression couldnt mask the horror.

Ellaranna kneeled down and grabbed Ravenskys hand. Why did you do that?

Ravensky smiled, blood trickled out of her mouth as she wheezed, It felt like the right thing to do

She smiled  then died  darkness washing over her.

A moment later? Hours later? What happened to time?

She was awakened with a start.

KLANG! KLANG! KLANG!

The sound of something being struck repeatedly and with such force.

Whats this now? a gruff voice asked.

In the coals of his forge was a gleaming gem. He reached into the searing flames as the fires parted for him. He picked up the searing diamond with no ill effects to himself. Well, he said, somewhat confused. Youre out of place arent you? You shouldnt be here? How did you get here? This isnt your home. Whats this now. I see. I see.

Where was she? What was she seeing? Why couldnt she talk? Who was this  dwarf?  talking to? Where was she?

Sacrificed herself? For you? Are you sure? That doesnt seem like their kind. But she did? Well. I guess, I can make an exception. Yes. Have your friend cast, I will see to it shes returned.

Ravensky tried to speak again  to ask who this dwarf next to the anvil, wielding a massive hammer, three times his size, that he seemed so capable of wielding. But she couldnt talk. And suddenly she realized  and she wasnt sure how this was possible  she was the diamond?

And the voice  she could barely make it out. Itd been the dwarf woman  the cleric  who was speaking to this dwarf.

Then she heard the faint sound of the half-elf. She was casting something

Then she felt as if something had violently pulled her through an impossibly small hole and thrown her down.

White light burned her eyes.

How do you think shes going to take the news? Elias asked as he stroked the campfire.

Hopefully good, Fallean whispered. If she doesnt  remember, Ellaranna  it was your prayer, your idea.

It will be fine, Ellaranna smiled.

Ravensky sat up  her whole body ached. Everything from the tiniest strand of hair on her head to her finger nails. The orcs? she asked, surprised she could talk  but noted her voice sounded different  undoubtedly still recovering.

Gone, Elllaranna replied. After, you did what you did. It was as if the very woods helped us  they began attacking the orcs.

The treants, Ravensky whispered. They revealed themselves to you?

They did, Fallean nodded. I never knew elves and treants were in these woods.

Its how we liked it, Ravensky said, as she slowly sat up. She felt off. Undoubtedly because he near brush with death. Thank you for saving me, she said, looking to the dwarf cleric.

It wasnt me, Ellaranna explained. It was Fall, she pointed to the half-elf druid. And my name is Ella. That over there is Elias. I wanted to thank you for saving my life.

Ravensky ran her hand through her hair as she walked over to the lake to wash her face.

However.

It was a female dwarven face that stared back at her.

She turned to face the trio.

Then fainted.

I dont think shes going to take kindly to her reincarnation form, Fallean sighed.

Itd taken weeks for Ravensky to accept what shed become  and it took Ella, explaining every day  how she prayed to her god, Moradin for advice  and how she had used the last of her energy healing Fell, from the wound  but Fell still had magical energy in her  and reincarnated her.

Fell traveled with Ravensky for months after, and Ravensky accepted her role as a Paladin of Moradin  embracing her connection to nature  and the Oath of the Ancients.

----------


## Samayu

> The wind blew gently through the auburn curls of Ravensky Evermoon as she watched from the treetops of the western end of The Lurkwood, a band of humans exiting the woods. Shed been trailing them since their departure from Mithral Hall.


Beautiful!

Sounds like the cleric and druid combined the remainder of their magic power to revive her? My fellow players are kinda sticklers for the rules. I may have to adjust this. Or maybe I won't. :-) 

Yes, I'm quite familiar with the Forgotten Realms, but I'm actually not sure which world this one will be set in. But the place names won't matter so much.

Thank you!

Oh, I wanted to say how much I love the story above, about the half orc who rescued the girl. I just might have to play that one.

----------


## Tawmis

> Beautiful!
> Sounds like the cleric and druid combined the remainder of their magic power to revive her? My fellow players are kinda sticklers for the rules. I may have to adjust this. Or maybe I won't. :-) 
> Yes, I'm quite familiar with the Forgotten Realms, but I'm actually not sure which world this one will be set in. But the place names won't matter so much.
> Thank you!


Please! It's my pleasure. These challenges help quiet the voice in my head.
So if you have more, by all means post them.
As for the way I envisioned it (left it open - but in my head) - Cleric was out of spells, having healed the druid. So she prayed to her god - and the god, placed her soul back into the hands of the mortals - and allowed the druid's reincarnation - to bring her back.
The dwarf god, was an easy way, of "influencing" her new form, and how she would go on to accept who she'd become.




> Oh, I wanted to say how much I love the story above, about the half orc who rescued the girl. I just might have to play that one.


Yes, that ( https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=940 ) was a fun one to write.

----------


## Itsfrank

Hello. It looks like you are hard at work with all of these stories. I have a request please! My character is a Scourge Aasimar Divine Sorcerer/Crown Paladin. His childhood life was modest but lovely with pleasant family and friends. He had an innate ability to use his magic for helping others or random arcane tricks. But the world started finding the plague and he joined with a group of healers to help out everywhere as much as he could. I made a post about this group of healers like a month ago.

Oh his name Levrun d'Marc

----------


## Tawmis

> Hello. It looks like you are hard at work with all of these stories. I have a request please! My character is a Scourge Aasimar Divine Sorcerer/Crown Paladin. His childhood life was modest but lovely with pleasant family and friends. He had an innate ability to use his magic for helping others or random arcane tricks. But the world started finding the plague and he joined with a group of healers to help out everywhere as much as he could. I made a post about this group of healers like a month ago.
> Oh his name Levrun d'Marc


http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/aasimar
http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/sorcerer:divine-soul
http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/paladin:crown

This was fun to write. I like letting the characters tell the story for me. I just write what happens in my head.
For the footnote for (1) - I wasn't sure which Cantrip you were going to take - so I went with one. You could easily change it and say that was a situational thing, and you end up learning a new cantrip for your actual character creation. And the footnote for (2) - I don't know what level your character will be - but I used it as foreshadowing the Aasimar Scourge ability to emit light and the Divine Sorcerer ability to sprout angelic wings.
Hope you enjoyed it - would love to hear any comments you have (thoughts, good or bad) - as it helps keep the thread bumped and alive and lets me know how well I did at meeting your expectations.
Enjoy!
===========================

I knew I was different, even when I was young.

My mother, bless her heart, had always told me Id been blessed by the angels. I just didnt realize how close to the truth she had been. For all intents and purposes, I looked normal, for lack of a better word. But there was something inside of me that made me feel different.

Though no one in my family was a practiced Mage of any kind, early on  I could feel it at my fingertips, some form of magical energy crackling inside of me, yearning to be awakened.

When I was sixteen  that yearning magic inside of me came out.

Id been with my best friend, Allarias. We were both walking back to his house from the market when we saw grey smoke swirling into the air coming from the general direction of his home. We both quickened our pace and as we rounded the corner, we could see his home was on fire. His mother and father were outside crying  Allarias sister was nowhere to be seen. It was clear she was still trapped inside the burning home. Without even giving it a second thought, both Allarias and I dropped the groceries from the market and ran inside.

The smoke was everywhere  but it was the searing heat that made it difficult to get too far. Beams of wood had fallen and crackled with orange and red flame. We could hear Allarias sister crying just beyond the beams of burning wood. There was no way to get to her in the next room  the way the beams fell, with the fire and so, I knew I had to just reach out and grab the beam, burn myself and yank it out of the way.

I expected to be burned  but thats not what happened. The flame, in a five foot cube, simply extinguished itself, allowing us to get through. (1) We quickly grabbed Allarias sister, Mellana, and bolted out of the home, just as it crumbled behind us. The family embraced one another while I stared at my hands. How had I not gotten burned? Did I snuff the flames? Was it something done by the gods?

For several weeks, I relived that fire in my dreams; night after night. I couldnt tell if I was supposed to be learning something from my dreams or if itd simply been because it was subconsciously still on my mind  wondering how the fire had been extinguished.

The repeating of the dream-memory eventually ceased  but when I turned eighteen, it returned. But it was different.

Allarias and I had been approaching his home, just like we originally had been  but the fire on his home changed. It wasnt orange and red flames consuming his house, it was a black mass  it looked like thousands of insects. And as we approached  these insects  or whatever it was  reacted to our approach. They rapidly surrounded us  and I watched Allarias die a horrible death of disease and plague  but, for myself  my eyes lit up, and a light burst from my eyes, mouth and finger tips as angelic wings suddenly sprouted from my back  driving the darkness back. (2)

As I looked around, in my dream  I could see the people, the land, the world itself was sick from some plague that swept over the world.

When I suddenly awakened from the nightmare  everything inside me changed.

I felt a calling not only in my heart  but at the very core of my soul  and what my mother had said  about being blessed by angels  I realized  was not as far from the truth as I might have believed. I could feel the urging of a god speaking to my soul and I would answer the call.

----------


## Itsfrank

> http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/aasimar
> http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/sorcerer:divine-soul
> http://dnd5e.wikidot.com/paladin:crown
> 
> This was fun to write. I like letting the characters tell the story for me. I just write what happens in my head.
> For the footnote for (1) - I wasn't sure which Cantrip you were going to take - so I went with one. You could easily change it and say that was a situational thing, and you end up learning a new cantrip for your actual character creation. And the footnote for (2) - I don't know what level your character will be - but I used it as foreshadowing the Aasimar Scourge ability to emit light and the Divine Sorcerer ability to sprout angelic wings.
> Hope you enjoyed it - would love to hear any comments you have (thoughts, good or bad) - as it helps keep the thread bumped and alive and lets me know how well I did at meeting your expectations.
> Enjoy!
> ===========================
> ...


I appreciate helping to create close relationships of the past. I like that the dream changes and hopefully we can use it as a tool for guidance. Like figuring out later that my spiritual leader is speaking to me through dreams. We just started the campaign at level 3. I wasn't fully decided on all of the spells in session zero so the Dm is fine with minor adjustments for now. You used control flames? It seems pretty iseful and the sorcerer gets a lot anyway.

Thanks for including the links too. That really helps to understand my character better.

----------


## Tawmis

> I appreciate helping to create close relationships of the past. I like that the dream changes and hopefully we can use it as a tool for guidance. Like figuring out later that my spiritual leader is speaking to me through dreams. We just started the campaign at level 3. I wasn't fully decided on all of the spells in session zero so the Dm is fine with minor adjustments for now. You used control flames? It seems pretty iseful and the sorcerer gets a lot anyway.
> Thanks for including the links too. That really helps to understand my character better.


Thanks! I enjoyed writing it - I included the links for myself, as I wrote to quickly reference things - if it helped you also, all the better. :)

All caught up - so if anyone has any ideas (doesn't have to even be for your character - if you just wanna throw down an idea - and see what I do with it) - I welcome all of it.

Writing helps silence the voices in my head.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Tiduszx

Hi Tawmis! I was trying to create a backstory for a Dwarven Paladin Oathbreaker ala Jamie Lannister from game of thrones to explain breaking his oath , but not as dramatic as killing a King! And I'm just having so much trouble and a hard time to get this one going. 

Any help, ideas, would be appreciated. He would probably be leaning towards neutral to good.... And def some chaotic since he is breaking his oath after all.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis! I was trying to create a backstory for a Dwarven Paladin Oathbreaker ala Jamie Lannister from game of thrones to explain breaking his oath , but not as dramatic as killing a King! And I'm just having so much trouble and a hard time to get this one going. 
> 
> Any help, ideas, would be appreciated. He would probably be leaning towards neutral to good.... And def some chaotic since he is breaking his oath after all.


Sure! I'd be happy to work on this!
Do we have a name?
Or any personality/traits/flaws you want me to toss in there?

----------


## Tiduszx

Jaxd Bloodforge. He's witty, pragmatic, and sometimes cynical.  A charming rake, often does questionable things, but usually in service to his family or some perceived greater good. He is a willing practitioner of intimidation, and violence  but never without cause. Somewhere inside him are knightly principles and inclinations that hes long since suppressed in reaction to a cruel and arbitrary world. At least, thats his view.

Thank you!

----------


## Tawmis

> Hi Tawmis! I was trying to create a backstory for a Dwarven Paladin Oathbreaker ala Jamie Lannister from game of thrones to explain breaking his oath , but not as dramatic as killing a King! And I'm just having so much trouble and a hard time to get this one going. 
> Any help, ideas, would be appreciated. He would probably be leaning towards neutral to good.... And def some chaotic since he is breaking his oath after all.
> Jaxd Bloodforge. He's witty, pragmatic, and sometimes cynical.  A charming rake, often does questionable things, but usually in service to his family or some perceived greater good. He is a willing practitioner of intimidation, and violence  but never without cause. Somewhere inside him are knightly principles and inclinations that hes long since suppressed in reaction to a cruel and arbitrary world. At least, thats his view. Thank you!


All right - sorry about that! Life is unusually (well, for the last two years, perhaps I should change that to "usually") chaotic.
I wrote something - I didn't get too much into his personality.
But tried to write a solid way and reason as to he'd go from Standard Paladin down to an Oathbreaker.
Hope you enjoy - I'd love to hear any comments or feedback you have (good or bad) in this thread as it keeps it bumped and alive!
=============================================

The Bloodforge Clan has long served the Lighthammer Royal Family who has sat on the throne for generations. For as many generations as the Lighthammer family has sat on that throne, the Bloodforge Clan has brought a son or daughter into the world, who has heard the calling of our god and creator, with the message to always protect the throne  and the Lighthammer family.

For all these generations, the Bloodforge Clan has been tied to the Lighthammer royal family, like two hands clasped together, fingers interlocked and fitting perfectly.

Like those before me, Id sworn my allegiance to the Lighthammer family, and most recently to the kind and just, Rarek Lighthammer, against all enemies, foreign and domestic. The most common enemy were the Stonespear Goblin clan  who often led raids against the gates of Thouridin, home of the Dwarves. Cutting down goblins in defense of Lighthammer, and the Kingdom of Thouridin was never a problem.

But that wasnt Rarek Lighthammers sole enemy. As the king of Thouridin, the young king had many enemies  many would did not see a youthful king on the throne as what Thouridin needed  one such vocal family was the Skygem clan, primarily Orikar  who took every opportunity to try and discredit Rarek and his abilities.

It was such an enemy that would change my life forever. I was reporting to duty in the throne room, checking with Rarek, when I saw Tenianie, his younger sister, weeping at his feet.

Whats going on? I asked as I approached the throne.

Rareks face was grave, as if hed aged many years in a single moment, looking haggard and helpless.

Seeing his expression, I asked again, more firmly, my hand to the hilt of my blade. I beg you, king, what has happened?

Its Orikar Skygem, Rarek replied.

Tenianie turned to face me, her right eye was black and blue and she showed signs of being badly beaten. He dare lay a hand on royalty! I growled, now my hand firmly gripping the hilt of my blade.

He did more than beat her, Rarek whispered.

It took a moment for it to sink in  to understand what he meant.

This can not go unpunished, I growled.

I agree, Rarek stood up. But what I am about to ask of you is not to bring him in to punish him by the law. I want the gods to punish him. Do you understand what I ask of you?

I bowed my head. I understand.

You also understand, you must flee, and make it seem as if this was your choice, Rarek said.

I do.

I spun on my heel and walked over to the Iron Cauldron where I observe Orikar celebrating as if nothing were wrong. I considered stepping inside the Iron Cauldron, but the tavern was full of patrons. I did not want to make him any kind of martyr where witness would see what Ive done. No. I wanted him to die alone. With only me there.

I carried on to his home and waited in the dark. I didnt wait for long before he stumbled into the house. He fumbled for candle light, muttering how the king would be too cowardly to take action and that he could use it to further discredit Rarek.

Just as he light a candle, the light glistened off my blade. He stumbled backwards startled. Jaxd, what are you doing in my home.

I am a servant of the Lighthammer clan, I said as I stepped forward. He scrambled for a weapon. The Light is the just  and shines on those who sin. The hammer is the justice that reigns down. You have been found guilty for the assault on Lady Tenianie, and the judgement is death. I grabbed Orikar by the scruff of his shirt and pulled him onto my blade, so that he and I were touching noses  and I watched the life ebb from his eyes as he gasped for breath. I also felt the light in me die, and everything about me changed, as I knew it would.

I threw his body off my sword, and wiped a goblin blade Id been carrying, wiping it in his blood and tossed it aside. I put a cowl on and quietly walked out of his home and the Thouridin empire.

For generations, my family has been the sword and shield to the Lighthammer Royal family.

May my son or daughter, who comes after me, forgive me.

----------


## MisterD

Your character's Name, Race, Class (gender too, if the name isn't too obvious about the gender) - and if you already have a rough outline for a backstory... or if you selected Flaws, Traits, etc. (standard in 5e characters)... or if you have nothing, but have a rough idea - or just NO idea - let me know. Just reply to this thread... I will whip something up when I see it - and then PM you the link to the post in here. :)

Character's name is Sebastian Thorn.  He is a male Human (Variant).  Dresses well, open and friendly.  He is a Fighter but does not look like a fighter or introduce himself as one.  He is a traveling Gambler that hooks up with adventurers for fun and protection (Uses darts re-flavored as Playing cards and a Shield re-flavored as a heavy cloak like you see fencers use).  He makes sure that person he is gambling with can afford to loose his coin without getting in trouble (wife sent him to shop/pay rest) or upset ("I want my money back")  so willing to play for winner buys a round of drinks for the players. 
 He plays for the interaction and fun.  Winning is just a bonus to him.

Thank you/

----------


## Tawmis

> Character's name is Sebastian Thorn.  He is a male Human (Variant).  Dresses well, open and friendly.  He is a Fighter but does not look like a fighter or introduce himself as one.  He is a traveling Gambler that hooks up with adventurers for fun and protection (Uses darts re-flavored as Playing cards and a Shield re-flavored as a heavy cloak like you see fencers use).  He makes sure that person he is gambling with can afford to loose his coin without getting in trouble (wife sent him to shop/pay rest) or upset ("I want my money back")  so willing to play for winner buys a round of drinks for the players. 
>  He plays for the interaction and fun.  Winning is just a bonus to him.
> Thank you/


So I envisioned a very ... western like theme.
So first, I started with listening to the "Hell On Wheels" theme (incredible show) to get my brain thinking that way. Get some visuals in my head.
Then, once I had some ideas - I threw on "The Mandalorian" theme (from Season One) - and let my mind and hands tell the story.
This was the result.
Would love to hear your thoughts or feedback - good or bad.
===========================

As the sand blew through the hot, arid, air  my eyes could make out a sign hanging over the towns entrance  and it seemed to be appropriately named - Dunespring.

As my horse, Starfall  named for her black hair, with white streaks that looked like falling stars captured on her body, forever frozen in time  trotted ever so gently through the sandy street, I noticed several people met my gaze, and quickly turned away, scuttling quickly away.

I slid off Starfall and tied her to the post outside a small establishment called The Horned Owl. Wait here, I said, rubbing the muzzle of her nose. Truth be told, I didnt even have to tie Starfall up  but I did so, so no one thought she had broken loose and tried to capture her.

As I approached this establishments double doors, a man sat outside, on a chair that looked as if itd been worn down by the harsh, arid winds and sand. Whats wrong with you, old man? I asked, just as I placed my hand on the door.

He shook his head. He seemed as if he didnt want to talk, so I shrugged and began to enter when he suddenly said, Ethenia sent me out to purchase some feed for our cattle but were so low on money, I thought I could take it maybe gamble some of it, and earn more I was up for a few hands, and I was feeling lucky, so I went all in and thats when I lost it all.

So there are card players in here? I asked my curiosity piqued. Truth of the matter, it was no coincidence that I came here to Dunespring. In the previous town I was in, I had been gambling with several people  because, well, if I had to say I had one love  Id say it was Starfall  but gambling, gambling was definitely a very, very, very close second. Not that Id ever confess that to Starfall. In that town  a small town, similar to this one called Everglade  they mentioned some great gamblers in Dunespring. So I came here to test my skill.

The man had said there was  a small group at the round table in the back. I thanked him for the knowledge and went inside, approached the bar that was being tended to a stout female dwarf with fiery red hair and a personality that the establishment could barely contain. I watched the table, and saw who looked to be the best of the best. I smiled, paid for my drink and approached the table.

Whats the buy in? I asked, as I pulled up a seat.

They exchanged glances, before the one who looked to be the leader of this motley crew, looked at me and said, One hundred gold.

I put five hundred down. Does that cover it?

They looked at the coin then up to me. Aye, that will cover it.

Good, I smiled. Id heard some great things about you guys, from some folks in Everglade.

It took two hands to see  which is what I normally do  lose a few hands, look for some tells  but after two hands, the human  the leader of this bunch  with his black hair and green eyes. He wasnt a skilled player. Not by any stretch of the imagination. What he was, however, was a skilled cheater. I saw him reach under the table, and very deftly pull another card, and swap it for one hed been dealt. I took my set of cards from the hand, and with a quick flick of my wrist, threw my card so that it had barely nicked the humans neck  drawing blood. He scooched his chair back, What the Hades was that?

I stood and kicked over the table, revealing the mechanical device hed used to swap cards that he attached to the bottom of the table. As he held his bleeding neck, he growled something. I smiled and said, That first card was a warning, trust me, you dont want to fight me. How about we keep playing  and we play fair and square? I had my other cards still in my hands and one of his men went for his dagger  but with a flick of my wrist, another card flew striking the mans hand  and the card cut deep into his hand so that he was forced to drop the dagger.

I wasnt kidding. I have three more cards in my hand. I can kill all four of you with just these three cards, if you want to keep testing me because I always have an ace up my sleeve. Or, I said, we put these cards back  deal a fresh hand, and start this game clean. You can even keep all the money you had at the start of the new game.

The human leader nodded his head, and the table was flipped back over and the card shuffler beneath the table removed. We played another sixty two hands  and by then, Id wiped all four of them clean of their money.

I didnt cheat to win. I never have to. As I said, I love to gamble. Its never been about winning.

As I collected the gold and walked out, the old man had still been there  afraid to return home to his wife, Ethenia. I placed the pouch containing all of my winnings in his old, wrinkled, and blistered hands, keeping none of it to myself and said, Never gamble what you cant afford, old man. Now go on, get what you need, go home  and take care of your wife, your kids, your farm.

I untied Starfall and slid onto the saddle. The four humans came out of the Horned Owl and watched me as I tipped my hat to them and smiled, Thanks for everything. And I threw one final card that stuck into the door between them.

It was the Ace of Spades.

----------


## sonicthegoody

Roscoe Tosscobble, Ghostwise Halfling Druid, Male, Lawful Good, Faithless
Traits:
I refuse to become a victim, and I will not allow others to be victimized.
Ideals:
I refuse to become a victim, and I will not allow others to be victimized.
Bonds:
I would sacrifice my life and my soul to protect the innocent.
Flaws:
I talk to spirits that no one else can see.


Thank you

----------


## Mad Puppy

Django Romani, Human Feytouched, Archfey Warlock (Zebilna) Male 
Witchlight carnival hand
*Personality Traits*
Like a nomad, I cant settle down in one place for very long.Wanderlust. I prefer to take the less traveled path. (Chaotic)

*Bonds*
I find magic in all its forms to be compelling. The more magical a place, the more I am drawn to it.Im drawn to the Feywild and long to return there, if only for a short while.My freedom is my most precious possession. Ill never let anyone take it from me again.

*Flaws*
I have many vices and tend to indulge them.I never give away anything for free and always expect something in return.


This is for a tWbtW campaign, Basically I envision a Human who was a slave in the feywild brought there by someone from Feywild. He was rescued by his now friend an young Eladrin Elf by the name of Link....Who really was looking to save his Love from the slaver, Django was a lucky "extra". Would like for the Slaver to be an enemy who might pop up during the campaign as an antagonist, perhaps looking for his property? _I wonder if a Djinni slaver is a interesting idea?_ _not married to that thought._ Link is also working in the Witchlight Carnival with Django for the past 5 years. I see a Kind of Gypsey type of character who values his freedom most. I'm struggling to write a good opening scene and explanation. Just know he is feytouched from the years as a slave in the feywild.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Tawmis

> Roscoe Tosscobble 
> Ghostwise Halfling 
> Druid, Male, Lawful Good, Faithless
> Traits:
> I refuse to become a victim, and I will not allow others to be victimized.
> Ideals:
> I refuse to become a victim, and I will not allow others to be victimized.
> Bonds:
> I would sacrifice my life and my soul to protect the innocent.
> ...


The Roscoe name made me think of Dukes of Hazzard, so there's quite a bit of humor...
I focused mostly on the faithless portion, because I thought that'd be a fun aspect...
The spirit ties in near the end, hopefully the name I've given is a reference (spelling is different) that you get...
Would love to hear feedback in this thread if you liked it, hated it, whatever - it helps keep the thread bumped and alive!
As always, enjoy!
=============================

This has got to be the worse idea youve ever dragged me into, Roscoe! His name is Barackus  he, like me, is a Ghostwise Halfling  I tend to simply call him Ruckus because all he really seems to do is complain. At the moment, were both running for our lives  and admittedly, maybe this time he was right  maybe this was a bad idea.

Id heard about this cult  The Cult of Amron Sha  believers of some ancient demon who attained godhood who were doing some worship not far from the hills we call home. I thought that I could go over there  explain to them that dedicating their lives to a spiritual being was a waste of time  and that the gods, theyre really nothing more than perhaps giants in the heavens with inflated egos.

They did not appreciate my feedback about this Amron Sha, and actually took great offense to my words of wisdom and warning. Barackus and I had managed to get a good lead on the cult members  mostly human (why are humans so gullible?) and were now hiding up in the trees. I could see Barackus about twenty feet away in a different tree and reached out telepathically to say, Everythings going to be just fine. They wont even think to look in the trees. Theyll search for a little while and they will depart. If this mighty Amron Sha was so great he would grant them vision to be smart enough to look up. I chuckled to myself, as if on que, one of the cult members was just below, near my tree. I snickered to myself, and covered my mouth with my hands  but that quickly changed, when suddenly  I heard a loud Crack!  and the branch I had so proudly perched myself on  gave way and I tumbled thirty feet to the ground and managed to get the wind knocked out of my lungs.

I assure you, its a rather horrible sensation. In a valiant attempt Barackus leapt out of the tree he was in, dagger in hand  but fell about three feet short  and got the wind knocked out of him as well. We were both dragged back to the cult who claimed that Amron Sha had delivered us to them to be the next great sacrifice. (From my own studies, that didnt tend to go well for souls who were sacrificed  not that I believe in any form of purgatory  but rather, self-preservation was the bigger picture here). I wasnt sure if it was because I was still recovering from the wind being pounded out of my lungs or if I was going crazy  but standing among the cultists was a translucent blueish looking man who said, Tell them that Amon Sha demands a larger sacrifice  that the small people are not a worthy challenge  a bear, not far from here  has made a den. Just north. That would be a worthy challenge.

Im clearly going crazy. These cultists have spiked something in me to make me hallucinate. The leader began to chant, Amron Sha, drinker of souls, renderer of the heavens, greatest of all the beasts  we give you these two sacrifices!

Id do it pretty quick, these guys dont have a long ritual, the translucent man said.

Wait! I shouted. Do you think Amon Sha would be pleased with sacrificing myself and my friend? No! Ive heard great and powerful things about Amron Sha  he would want something bigger. You, yes  you who are the leader  to skin a bear and wear it on your head as a trophy of your power  and Amron Shas protection! To the north, a bear has made a den  a large bear, larger than any that Ive seen!

The small one speaks true, one of the cultists nodded.

Should we kill these two just for fun? another asked.

Tell them they should not because you are gifted with the knowledge of Amron Shas powers. You can spread the word, the translucent man explained.

Would you kill a messenger of Amron Sha? I shouted. I who know his powers, and came here to deliver this new message? I have seen the error of my ways, I lied.

We shall let them go and hunt this bear to the north! Go, small messenger of Amron Sha and spread the word of his terror! the leader cut us loose.

As we left, I noticed the translucent man followed. Can you see him? I asked.

Him? Barackus looked around. Him who?

The ghostly figure following us, I replied.

Barackus spun around prepared to fight but saw nothing. Why do you always kid around like that?

My name is Obbe, the human, ghostly figured replied. Only you can see or hear me.

Great, I muttered. Just great.

----------


## Mad Puppy

> Django Romani, Human Feytouched, Archfey Warlock (Zebilna) Male 
> Witchlight carnival hand
> *Personality Traits*
> Like a nomad, I cant settle down in one place for very long.Wanderlust. I prefer to take the less traveled path. (Chaotic)
> 
> *Bonds*
> I find magic in all its forms to be compelling. The more magical a place, the more I am drawn to it.Im drawn to the Feywild and long to return there, if only for a short while.My freedom is my most precious possession. Ill never let anyone take it from me again.
> 
> *Flaws*
> ...


I realize I might be too limiting with the Former slave bit.....not a necessity, just where I was thinking for reasons to be the way he is and a starting point. Really all I need is a reason to be in the Carnival, and why I'm a Warlock, and what I might have lost?

----------


## Tawmis

> Django Romani, Human Feytouched, Archfey Warlock (Zebilna) Male 
> Witchlight carnival hand
> *Personality Traits*
> Like a nomad, I cant settle down in one place for very long.Wanderlust. I prefer to take the less traveled path. (Chaotic)
> *Bonds*
> I find magic in all its forms to be compelling. The more magical a place, the more I am drawn to it.Im drawn to the Feywild and long to return there, if only for a short while.My freedom is my most precious possession. Ill never let anyone take it from me again.
> *Flaws*
> I have many vices and tend to indulge them.I never give away anything for free and always expect something in return.
> This is for a tWbtW campaign, Basically I envision a Human who was a slave in the feywild brought there by someone from Feywild. He was rescued by his now friend an young Eladrin Elf by the name of Link....Who really was looking to save his Love from the slaver, Django was a lucky "extra". Would like for the Slaver to be an enemy who might pop up during the campaign as an antagonist, perhaps looking for his property? _I wonder if a Djinni slaver is a interesting idea?_ _not married to that thought._ Link is also working in the Witchlight Carnival with Django for the past 5 years. I see a Kind of Gypsey type of character who values his freedom most. I'm struggling to write a good opening scene and explanation. Just know he is feytouched from the years as a slave in the feywild.
> Thanks in advance


With the whole thing about being Fey Touched and human  made me think of another back story I had written in this thread (the story of Alek - https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...9#post24446899 and thought it would be a fun way to make it feel that this entire universe was all connected  so thats the reference in the first paragraph you see and allows me to lay down some foreshadowing).

This turned out to be a pretty dark story (but really, when is child abduction by hags not a dark story).
Hopefully the reference to Link's girlfriend is an obvious one (a little role reversal).
I made the Sea Hag (though technically the weakest of the hags) the most terrifying and most evil in this story.
Focusing in on her as your character's enemy.
So your DM, if they wanted (and with the theme of WbtW) could easily inject her as a villain.
I'd recommend, depending on the level, upping some of her powers and stats (to make her more powerful if she's encountered later in the game).
And for your mother's name (Nadia), it means "Hope" - because she had so much hope, and once it was taken from her, it destroyed her (you will see in the story).
The locket (the item to recover) is what protected the character until he put it in his pocket (which is why the hag could suddenly smell the fear, if that's not clear).
Hope you enjoy and I'd love to hear feedback in this thread as it keeps it bumped, alive, and going.
Enjoy!
=========================================


Nadia Romani gripped her sons hand tightly as they passed a weeping mother putting up a Missing poster for her own son, Alek, who had gone missing three nights ago. This is why, she gave a stern tug, pulling Django along, you listen to your mother! Do not take off the locket Ive given you! It protects us from the eyes of the sisters in shadows.

Django wasnt sure why his mother was so upset, but his hand went listlessly to the locket he wore around his neck that his mother gave him longer than he could remember. He had not seen the sign that the woman had been posting, hed only heard her weeping. Aleks home was only a farm or two down from the home that Nadia called home  and Aleks disappearance shook her to the core. His disappearance hadnt been the first and most likely would not be the last. She stared down at her son, fearful that whatever it was that had been taking the children might one day find a way to pry her sons hands from her own and steal him away.

Django was only five years old at the time. He and his mother finished their business of doing trades for various needed things and quickly made their way back home as the sun began to settle and the ever creeping darkness crawled eerily across the sky. Djangos parents were stern  his mother, more so than his father, and the disappearance of Alek had only intensified as a result.

Django finished dinner and asked to be excused to his room. His mother had not wanted to excuse him  shed even gone as far as making him sleep in the room with her and his father, just so she could keep an eye on him  but his father came to his defense and explained that shed been smothering the boy  and Django used their bickering to escape from the table and go to his room.

Though they had a small farm, his fathers primary skill was wood work and hed been teaching Django the fine art of wood working. Django had managed to carve a number of things, some of which his parents were even able to use as trade for food and other supplies. Everyone had been impressed with Djangos skill at such a young age. He drew his carving blade and began to whittle away at a small piece of wood which hed hoped to turn into a wolf. As he leaned over to whittle the finer details of the wolfs ears, the locket swayed back and forth in front of him. 

Kavilana stepped just beyond the edge of the forest; her purple eyes scanned the landscape in front of her  and all too familiar town. Her white hair, devoid of any color blew gently in the cold wind. Her large nose tilted upward and she took in a deep breath. She could smell fear drifting gently on the wind.

Inside, Django removed the locket and placed it inside of his pocket to prevent it from getting in the way.

At the same time, outside at the edge of town, Kavilana could suddenly smell it - Fear. It was so intense it was almost overwhelming. She smiled and began to slowly making her way through the shadows. She arrived at the home of Nadia Romani and moved through their farm  her stern glance silencing the family dog outside who was suddenly struck with a fear so intense  it was paralyzed in its tracks. Kavilana followed the scent and peered through the kitchen window, her purple eyes settling on the woman who was shouting at the man. Her concern was for their child.

A child?

Kavilana slowly lowered herself and continued along the outside of the farm, stepping ever so lightly as to make no sounds  until she came to another room that had been lit by a flickering lantern. She peered inside and saw a young boy whittling away at a piece of wood. Her long, disgusting nail tapped on the window which briefly startled Django. He looked at the window and saw an elderly woman peering inside. Yes, he said, setting down the small wooden carving.

My boy, the old woman whispered. I seem to have lost my cat. I am not sure where he has gone. I last saw him running this way and your dog barked at him and frightened him. I think he ran into your shed, but I am frightened. Do you think you could help me find my cat? I cant bare the thought of him being out here alone and frightened.

Let me get my father, Django began to say.

But the old woman shook her head. No, please. Ive dealt with your father before. He is kind, but he has never cared for my cat. I fear he would say that the cat would be fine, but truly hope that one of the coyotes or wolves gets a hold of him.

I can, but I have no way to get outside, Django shrugged, feeling that was the safe answer. My mother would never let me out of her sight. I am surprised shes not already in my room watching me whittle the wooden wolf I am making for my friend. If she wasnt arguing with my father, that is.

The old woman pressed against the very window shed been talking to him through, and it swung open. Django was shocked  the window never opened before like that  his mother had seen to it. Come, the old woman extended her hand. I will help you outside. It should only be a moment. Just to check the shed.

Fifteen minutes later, Nadia Romani entered her sons room, saw the open window and let out a scream that bled her throat.

The moment Django had touched the old womans hand  he had seen her for what she really was. Her illusion vanished, and her horrid green skin appearance became obvious as she delighted in forcibly pulling him from the window and quickly escaping. But she did not run anywhere; instead she wove her hand in some wild fashion, whispered some spidery language and they vanished into what Django would learn was the Feywild.

It was there, that Django became a servant to a Coven of Hags. The leader was a green hag  the one who had abducted him. Her true name was Kavilana  and she wore tattered leathers that looked as if theyd never been washed and the skulls of small animals such as squirrels and rabbits lined the twisted braids in her hair.

A second hag  one with deep, purple skin and small horns on her forehead, like a demon with sickly green eyes was named Valana  and she was a night hag and spent her time tormenting Django night after night for the sheer pleasure of injecting horrible nightmares for him to live through repeatedly. Her robes were decorated with larger skulls  humanoid skulls. Presumably the victims whom she tormented so much that they took their own lives rather than live through another nightmare.

The third was a sickly looking hag  she was far skinnier, her nails nearly a foot long, and dead black. She only wore a dressed composed of decaying seaweed and no top, her sagging breasts pale blue and the color of a corpse. She would laugh and ask Django if he wanted to drink from mothers breast. She was the one who, despite from what he heard of the other two, was the weakest  but she, she was the one who frightened him the most and her name was Nelalana and she was a Sea Hag. It was she who also discovered the locket that Django had put in his pocket and yanked it away  placing it around her own neck, so each time Django looked at it, her saw her disfigured topless body, and she would smile and once again, ask if he wanted to drink from mothers milk.

Django was both relieved and sad to see he was not alone. There were several children imprisoned by these hags  ranging anywhere from his age to young teenagers. Most of them were for manual labor to be done around the hags coven; some where there for the hags to simply torment; some were there to fetch and mix ingredients; and some, tragically were meant to be food for the hags to devour. Django found protection in one of the elves by the name of Zeldana. Whenever the hags had come for Django, she stepped between them and bravely stood her ground.

One of the sleepless nights, she lay near Django and explained that she had a boyfriend, on the other side who knew what happened for her and that one day he would come for her. That day came, but it took ten years for her boyfriend named Link  who had finally managed to track down the Covens home and waited until all three hags had departed. Link then rushed in and grabbed Zeldana  who then grabbed Django. Several of the other children who were present also followed and escaped through a portal that Link had paid a wizard by the name of Mordak to open between the realm and the feywild.

Finally free, Link, Zeldana and Django traveled together and made their way towards his home which was months travel away. By the time theyd gotten there, he learned that his parents had left a year after his disappearance, unable to live with the memory. No one knows where they departed to, and it was in that moment, Django realized that Nelalana still had the locket his mother had given him. With nowhere to go, Django traveled with Zeldana and Link, who then eventually found a traveling circus known as The Witchlight and became members.

Years as a slave to the Coven of hags had changed him. He yearned to return to the Feywild and find Nelalana and recover his locket. The traveling circus provided a means to constantly be on the move, so that the hags could not find him until he was ready for them; and deep down he hoped the circus might stop in a town where he might rediscover his parents. He knew if he had any hope of defeating the Coven, he would need magic so he turned to that  as a quick means of releasing the potential. One of the tomes that the Coven has was a book on demonology by Zybilna  an archfey  and so he turned to her for power. When she asked for his reason  he explained what had happened  and how he had no time to follow the path that Marduk had recommended  becoming a wizard. He needed power faster and he could not, on his own, afford what it would cost to become a true wizard. Zybilna was amused by Djangos story and thus entered a pact with him.

----------


## Mad Puppy

> With the whole thing about being Fey Touched and human  made me think of another back story I had written in this thread (the story of Alek - https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...9#post24446899 and thought it would be a fun way to make it feel that this entire universe was all connected  so thats the reference in the first paragraph you see and allows me to lay down some foreshadowing).
> 
> This turned out to be a pretty dark story (but really, when is child abduction by hags not a dark story).
> Hopefully the reference to Link's girlfriend is an obvious one (a little role reversal).
> I made the Sea Hag (though technically the weakest of the hags) the most terrifying and most evil in this story.
> Focusing in on her as your character's enemy.
> So your DM, if they wanted (and with the theme of WbtW) could easily inject her as a villain.
> I'd recommend, depending on the level, upping some of her powers and stats (to make her more powerful if she's encountered later in the game).
> And for your mother's name (Nadia), it means "Hope" - because she had so much hope, and once it was taken from her, it destroyed her (you will see in the story).
> ...



YES! You nailed it!
I like it a lot! (adding woodcarving now) and a missing family lockett very good sir thank you!
Perfect use of a coven of hags as antagonist. I wonder if my character might be thinking Alek was working too close to the coven maybe helping them, thus perhaps Django might misunderstand Alek and if he crosses paths might be angry towards him? Good stuff all around.

----------


## Tawmis

> YES! You nailed it!
> I like it a lot! (adding woodcarving now) and a missing family lockett very good sir thank you!
> Perfect use of a coven of hags as antagonist. I wonder if my character might be thinking Alek was working too close to the coven maybe helping them, thus perhaps Django might misunderstand Alek and if he crosses paths might be angry towards him? Good stuff all around.


Hah! So glad you liked it. In my own game, I have a Coven of Hags antagonizing our heroes - so it was easy to step into the Hag story idea.
And to me, though the weakest of the Hags, the Sea Hag reminds me so much of "The Ring" (horror movie) that I enjoy giving them some flare.
And hags would definitely fit in the Witchlight module if your DM wanted to squeeze them in somewhere or have your character find a clue about them to go get the locket back.
As for blaming Alek, I'd think - having been a prisoner of the hags - it'd be clear the hags abducted children for the various things I mentioned, and that Alek was probably a victim like he was.
But it stands to reason, that some children loyal (brain washed/Stockholm syndrome) may be out to get your character.
Just depends on how much fun your DM wants to have with the background. :)

----------


## Maxiboy

Tawmis! Long time no see!

It has been a couple of years since you came up with the amazing backstory of my character Maxi the foxfolk... we concluded our campaign at 20th level earlier this year, where he finally proved himself to the librarians of Candlekeep and was granted access to the knowledge he sought of his father Laren's legacy as a Paladin, and while Maxi had been hesitant up until that point, he ultimately got to learn how well he followed his father's footsteps after all.  :Small Smile:  I'm not the best writer, but if you're curious, you can check out more here if you'd like. Either way, it was such a fantastic journey, I truly thank you again.  :Small Big Grin: 

I also wanted to post to you again because the inspiration for new character ideas has totally run dry over the past few months for me, and I finally built up the courage to ask for your help once more, if you would be up to it! You may have heard about the announcement of One D&D, where playtest material is going to be published over time in preparation for the next generation of D&D... one of the newest additions that has been unveiled is the new Ardling race, the new celestial equivalent to Tieflings which have the heads of different animals. 

As I mentioned, I am dry of ideas that I genuinely feel excited about, but this new race is calling my name... so I request for you to surprise me with a story that I can once again build upon.  :Small Smile:  I can say that because of Maxi, I really have grown attached to naive characters that have the potential to grow... and I find myself doing a lot of research on the many deities and lore of the Faerun, so I think having this character tied to the setting in some way would be really fun! Other than those suggestions, all I ask is for you to go for another class that isn't a cleric, just to shake things up! Let me know if you'd need more than this, I'd just love to hear what you come up with on your own this time around.  :Small Wink:  Thanks again!

----------


## Tawmis

> Tawmis! Long time no see!
> It has been a couple of years since you came up with the amazing backstory of my character Maxi the foxfolk... we concluded our campaign at 20th level earlier this year, where he finally proved himself to the librarians of Candlekeep and was granted access to the knowledge he sought of his father Laren's legacy as a Paladin, and while Maxi had been hesitant up until that point, he ultimately got to learn how well he followed his father's footsteps after all.  I'm not the best writer, but if you're curious, you can check out more here if you'd like. Either way, it was such a fantastic journey, I truly thank you again. 
> I also wanted to post to you again because the inspiration for new character ideas has totally run dry over the past few months for me, and I finally built up the courage to ask for your help once more, if you would be up to it! You may have heard about the announcement of One D&D, where playtest material is going to be published over time in preparation for the next generation of D&D... one of the newest additions that has been unveiled is the new Ardling race, the new celestial equivalent to Tieflings which have the heads of different animals. 
> As I mentioned, I am dry of ideas that I genuinely feel excited about, but this new race is calling my name... so I request for you to surprise me with a story that I can once again build upon.  I can say that because of Maxi, I really have grown attached to naive characters that have the potential to grow... and I find myself doing a lot of research on the many deities and lore of the Faerun, so I think having this character tied to the setting in some way would be really fun! Other than those suggestions, all I ask is for you to go for another class that isn't a cleric, just to shake things up! Let me know if you'd need more than this, I'd just love to hear what you come up with on your own this time around.  Thanks again!


I will definitely give it a read. I feel invested having been a part of your character's journey.
As for the D&D One character - no cleric... But are you still looking for a spell casting type? Or want to go melee type?
And I feel like the Ardling is more of an Aasimar with animal heads then Tieflings... aren't they described as "celestial"?

----------


## Maxiboy

Awesome! Hope you enjoy it and the little bits of art thrown in along the way.  :Small Big Grin: 

As for the Ardling, with them seemingly being such a sudden addition you wouldn't think they'd be common like the Tiefling, but to me it seems like they're trying to make a sorta "good" version of the Tiefling who similarily are known having ancestors from the Outer Planes yet don't usually originate from them, unlike the Aasimar who I've always presumed to be actual outsiders... but who knows, it may turn out to be the other way around. I encourage you to stick with your depiction or instead write an Aasimar if you'd be more comfortable having more material to work with.  :Small Smile: 
If you'd like me to pick between a spellcaster or a more martial class, I'd prefer the former, but I love any character who knows a thing or two about casting spells. Thanks for asking.

----------


## Tawmis

> Awesome! Hope you enjoy it and the little bits of art thrown in along the way. 
> As for the Ardling, with them seemingly being such a sudden addition you wouldn't think they'd be common like the Tiefling, but to me it seems like they're trying to make a sorta "good" version of the Tiefling who similarily are known having ancestors from the Outer Planes yet don't usually originate from them, unlike the Aasimar who I've always presumed to be actual outsiders... but who knows, it may turn out to be the other way around. I encourage you to stick with your depiction or instead write an Aasimar if you'd be more comfortable having more material to work with. 
> If you'd like me to pick between a spellcaster or a more martial class, I'd prefer the former, but I love any character who knows a thing or two about casting spells. Thanks for asking.


Hah! No, I'll write you an Ardling. I was merely saying - when I read of it, I think of them Aasimar with animal (heads/body types), rather than Tiefling. Because I thought (I need to go back and read it), they were called Celestial. So I was thinking more angelic looking with animal type heads/bodies, rather than Tiefling (which I always envision to look more demonic looking). Writing up an Ardling is going to be easy - because it's pretty much an open book with the information provided in D&D One.

So more spell caster type, excellent.

Another question - do you have an animal specifically in mind?
If not, give me like your top three or five animals you enjoy in the real world, and I will spin something up with the information....!

And let me also say, never be worried about asking for origin writings in this thread! It's why it's here! This stuff helps ME. It silences the creative storm in my brain.

So if there's something you need/want - post away in this thread. Even if I had just written you one. I *do not* mind.

----------


## Maxiboy

Haha I getcha now  :Small Smile:  reading back over Aasimar as I wrote my last post I began to wonder how they will differentiate the two down the line, we will just have to wait and see. I appreciate your assuring words too, from one artist to another I'm just really shy when it comes to asking for things, but I'll be sure to keep that in mind!

As for the animal... I actually have all my d&d characters associated with one, so that admittedly may be a tough call on my part. I haven't gotten around to playing a dog, bird, or sheep character, all of which I know have their importance in the Upper Planes... maybe you'd find inspiration in using one of those?  :Small Tongue:  I'm sure I'd have fun creating a character design around whichever you choose.

----------


## Tawmis

> Tawmis! Long time no see!
> It has been a couple of years since you came up with the amazing backstory of my character Maxi the foxfolk... we concluded our campaign at 20th level earlier this year, where he finally proved himself to the librarians of Candlekeep and was granted access to the knowledge he sought of his father Laren's legacy as a Paladin, and while Maxi had been hesitant up until that point, he ultimately got to learn how well he followed his father's footsteps after all.  I'm not the best writer, but if you're curious, you can check out more here if you'd like. Either way, it was such a fantastic journey, I truly thank you again. 
> I also wanted to post to you again because the inspiration for new character ideas has totally run dry over the past few months for me, and I finally built up the courage to ask for your help once more, if you would be up to it! You may have heard about the announcement of One D&D, where playtest material is going to be published over time in preparation for the next generation of D&D... one of the newest additions that has been unveiled is the new Ardling race, the new celestial equivalent to Tieflings which have the heads of different animals. 
> As I mentioned, I am dry of ideas that I genuinely feel excited about, but this new race is calling my name... so I request for you to surprise me with a story that I can once again build upon.  I can say that because of Maxi, I really have grown attached to naive characters that have the potential to grow... and I find myself doing a lot of research on the many deities and lore of the Faerun, so I think having this character tied to the setting in some way would be really fun! Other than those suggestions, all I ask is for you to go for another class that isn't a cleric, just to shake things up! Let me know if you'd need more than this, I'd just love to hear what you come up with on your own this time around.  Thanks again!





> Awesome! Hope you enjoy it and the little bits of art thrown in along the way. 
> As for the Ardling, with them seemingly being such a sudden addition you wouldn't think they'd be common like the Tiefling, but to me it seems like they're trying to make a sorta "good" version of the Tiefling who similarily are known having ancestors from the Outer Planes yet don't usually originate from them, unlike the Aasimar who I've always presumed to be actual outsiders... but who knows, it may turn out to be the other way around. I encourage you to stick with your depiction or instead write an Aasimar if you'd be more comfortable having more material to work with. 
> If you'd like me to pick between a spellcaster or a more martial class, I'd prefer the former, but I love any character who knows a thing or two about casting spells. Thanks for asking.





> Haha I getcha now  reading back over Aasimar as I wrote my last post I began to wonder how they will differentiate the two down the line, we will just have to wait and see. I appreciate your assuring words too, from one artist to another I'm just really shy when it comes to asking for things, but I'll be sure to keep that in mind!
> As for the animal... I actually have all my d&d characters associated with one, so that admittedly may be a tough call on my part. I haven't gotten around to playing a dog, bird, or sheep character, all of which I know have their importance in the Upper Planes... maybe you'd find inspiration in using one of those?  I'm sure I'd have fun creating a character design around whichever you choose.


Because my own world of D&D is 101% homebrewed, I had to double back and look up Faerûn deities...
And ironically, it would be the first one in the Swordcoast Book that spoke to me...
Akadi - goddess of air
You'd mentioned perhaps a bird could be one...
And so I went with, in my eyes, the most fierce of the birds...
An Eagle.
But, you wanted someone timid, who could grow...
So I liked the idea of this fierce eagle headed person, starting off in this world as timid...
But I needed a reason...
And then it clicked.
I hope you enjoy what I've given...
As always, I'd love feedback in this thread, because it keeps it bumped and alive!
Enjoy!
===================================

Akkaris remembered little of how hed come to be here on Faerûn  only that his first memory was finding himself in a vortex of swirling purple mist  disoriented before crashing hard near Lake Weng  the impact had rendered him unconscious. Several hours later, when he awoke  he could scarcely recall even his own name and his memories seemed to be rapidly fading from his mind. He tried to cling to them, but it had been like trying grasp the morning mist  only small fragments remained.

He could barely recall a home  a beautiful palace with beings of stunning beauty. Had he done something wrong? Had he been banished? Or was he sent here with a purpose?

The gentle lapping of Lake Wengs waters lulled him to sleep just a moment longer. After several hours of rest, Akkaris stood up  gathered some of his belongings that had been scattered about  his pouch, some of the contents of the pouch, and a dagger. He then went to Lake Wengs waters and ran his hands through the water, viewing his eagle headed reflection in the rippling water; he wondered again how hed come to be here was it banishment or a mission? Had something gone wrong to tamper with his memories?

Akkaris traveled south from the lake and came to a road where hed encountered several travelers, one of them  a human name Korfinian offered Akkaris a ride to Crimmor, a walled city not too far away. Akkaris accepted the ride from the rugged human, and along the ride, Korfinian asked, Ive personally never seen your kind before  but I know that the aarakocra do live in the Cloud Peak Mountains just north of Crimmor.

Youve heard of my kind then? Akkaris asked.

Heard of them, sure, Korfinian nodded. Plenty of stories about the aarakocra of Cloud Peak. The Eagle people.

That would make sense, Akkaris told himself. If Cloud Peak mountain wasnt so far away, then perhaps something had happened  and he just needed to return there  discover what had happened.

After a few, short hours, the wagon pulled up to the walled city of Crimmor and Korfinian provided his credentials and the duo were able to enter the wall city. Inside the city, at their first stop where Korfinian delivered furs, the shop keeper said, Who is your Kenku friend?

Korfinian turned back to see Akkaris looking at the various items in the shop, impressed by what hed seen  and yet, also horrified to see so many skinned animals.

Korfinian shook his head, Does it he look like a crow to you?

The shopkeepers wife piped up, I think the Kenku are actually raven?

The shopkeeper turned to his wife, Whats the difference?

Korfinian shook his head, Regardless, he doesnt look crow or raven  clearly eagle. And Kenku  whether raven or crow  their entire body looks like the bird  him, he says his name is Akkaris  its just his head thats an eagle. I think hes one of the eagle people  the aarakocra  from Cloud Peak just north of here. Says his memories have been scrambled. Going to give him a ride to the base of Cloud Peak  and hope he can find his tribe.

His convocation, you mean, the shop keepers wife muttered.

His conviction? Korfinian asked.

Convocation, she repeated. Thats what a group of eagles is called. Like a pride of lions.; a murder of crows; a conspiracy of ravens.

Sure, whatever, Korfinian replied as he took his payment and he and Akkaris left.

After a few more deliveries in Crimmor, they traveled north together to the base of the Cloud Peak. Korfinian pointed at the tall mountains, whose peaks were  similar to the name sake  somewhere above the clouds. Supposedly, thats where the eagle people dwell. I wanted to wish you good luck as this wagon cannot make it up such a perilous path. After a heartfelt farewell, Akkaris used his own magic to summon up goodberries that Korfinian could use to ensure he does not go hungry for a while, and with that make the trek up the mountain.

Itd been difficult, strenuous, and exhausting, but after three days of going up the mountain, Akkaris crested over the thick cloud cover and gazed down from where he stood. Below, the clouds blocked out the very land hed just climbed up from  and this did indeed remind him of home. He remembered soft clouds, like pillows, all around. Had he finally found home?

It had taken nearly three more days of climbing around the peak  when he had seen a flying humanoid  that indeed bore the resemblance to an eagle  but unlike Akkaris, it had wings. For several hours, he tried to follow where his humanoid eagle had gone  off and on spotting it in the sky. He had eventually been able to track it down and discovered, as Korinian had said  there was an entire community of these eagle people  and when theyd spotted Akkaris they flew down to him to ask him his business. When Akkaris explained what had happened, the two took him to their High Priest, Eshlinsha.

Eshlinsha was a female aarakocra priestess, and the Speaker of the Sky. She was said to be the oldest aarakocra living here on Cloud Peak, having lived well beyond her years  and though by appearance, her age showed  she somehow still reflected a youthful energy about her in how she spoke and moved. Hello, she said, her voice as soft and gentle as the very clouds Akkaris had just climbed through. What has brought you here to us, child?

Akkaris felt flushed  not because of the climb, but something about being in Eshlinshas presence  he suddenly couldnt find his words  everything he had wanted to ask, suddenly seemed foolish. He cleared his throat, Priestess Eshlinsha, my name is Akkaris  and I have little memory of my own past. I recall a vortex and then awakening near a lake. I could not recall if I had been sent here or cast out, and had heard of the aarakocra from a human and had hoped this was my home  and though, it resembles my home, atop of clouds, I can see I am not like you.

Eshlinsha smiled, Indeed, you are different. But, I may have some of what you seek. You, as you have surmised, are not an aarakocra  but rather, what is known as an Ardling of Akadi, Mother of the Skies, Goddess of Air. Thats why the clouds looks familiar. And I sense no evil in you, young Akkaris, so you were not cast out from Akadis domain  as a matter of fact, I sense a strong connection to nature within you  a druid perhaps?

Akkaris felt his body grow warm again. I am indeed tied to the world of nature, Priestess. That is one of the few things I have retained in my memory.

Then, perhaps Akadi has sent you here with great purpose, Eshlinsha indicated, and you must find that great purpose. But know, the world of Faerûn is rife with danger. Beware of who you trust, but if Akadi has sent you here for some purpose  you will need allies. Seek those who you can trust, and perhaps the pieces to your time here will become clearer. Far to the north are a number of settlements, such as Candlekeep, Baldurs Gate, Waterdeep, Neverwinter, and to the furthest north, near the Spine of the World is Luskan. Perhaps more information on your purpose, or potential allies, can be found there. I wish you great luck on the path before you, young Akkaris. Akadi has placed great faith in you.

----------


## Maxiboy

AWESOME! So awesome!!  :Small Big Grin: 

I love the almost mysterious quality of the tone so much... Akadi is known for being quite uncaring yet unpredictable, so her special connection to Akkaris and its purpose is going to be super exciting to explore! I also love how you've used the many locations of Amn... I never had the opportunity to explore or have connections to the region before, so I can't wait to talk to my DM about it.  :Small Smile: 

It's really refreshing to hear Akkaris has been accompanied along the journey by others who acknowledge his unusual appearance yet still see potential in him, even compared to and mistaken for the actual avian races found in the region... My other outcast characters usually are loners because of their appearance and have to find hope within themselves or the rest of their party, so the beginning of this story feels very lively and refreshing to me...  I'd love if I could have him cross paths with Korfinian on his travels, or even go back to Cloud Peak to catch up with Eshlinsha and her tribe some time, we will just have to wait and see!  :Small Tongue: 

I have always wanted to try druid with a solid concept and I'm glad I'll have the chance now... I wonder what druid circle Akkaris would be? Perhaps Circle of the Land with the mountain circle spells? or maybe a Circle of Air homebrew is in order...  :Small Wink: 

Thank you so very much, it sounds like there's a lot in store for Akkaris's story. Do you by chance have another way to donate? I believe the link no longer works.

----------


## Tawmis

> AWESOME! So awesome!! 
> I love the almost mysterious quality of the tone so much... Akadi is known for being quite uncaring yet unpredictable, so her special connection to Akkaris and its purpose is going to be super exciting to explore! I also love how you've used the many locations of Amn... I never had the opportunity to explore or have connections to the region before, so I can't wait to talk to my DM about it. 
> It's really refreshing to hear Akkaris has been accompanied along the journey by others who acknowledge his unusual appearance yet still see potential in him, even compared to and mistaken for the actual avian races found in the region... My other outcast characters usually are loners because of their appearance and have to find hope within themselves or the rest of their party, so the beginning of this story feels very lively and refreshing to me...  I'd love if I could have him cross paths with Korfinian on his travels, or even go back to Cloud Peak to catch up with Eshlinsha and her tribe some time, we will just have to wait and see! 
> I have always wanted to try druid with a solid concept and I'm glad I'll have the chance now... I wonder what druid circle Akkaris would be? Perhaps Circle of the Land with the mountain circle spells? or maybe a Circle of Air homebrew is in order... 
> Thank you so very much, it sounds like there's a lot in store for Akkaris's story. Do you by chance have another way to donate? I believe the link no longer works.


I wanted to leave the mystery with Akkaris for the beginning, because I wasn't sure how your DM wants to introduce Ardlings... So I figured, leave that open a little...
I enjoyed writing others who assumed he was one of the other bird-humanoid races known in the Forgotten Realms, and writing the shop keeper's wife as someone who knows everything about animals (adding some humor there)...
And I definitely tried to make Korfinian an interesting character in the story, someone for your DM to potentially use again; as well as the priestess, Eshlinsha who the DM could use as a wealth of information.

And good call on the donate; forgot I changed my address. It should work now (take you directly to the donation page now, one less click!)

----------


## Maxiboy

My favorite part is just how open-minded you were about his race being new and unusual while writing, I'm super happy with how it turned out. I'll be sure to return to show you some drawings and catch you up on his upcoming ventures on the material plane!  :Small Big Grin:  The donation link does indeed work, I was able to use it earlier and I hope to again soon enough. Cheers!!

----------


## Tawmis

> My favorite part is just how open-minded you were about his race being new and unusual while writing, I'm super happy with how it turned out. I'll be sure to return to show you some drawings and catch you up on his upcoming ventures on the material plane!  The donation link does indeed work, I was able to use it earlier and I hope to again soon enough. Cheers!!


Honestly, with what you donated, you don't need to donate again (I can't thank you enough!)
So if you ever need anything character wise written - please let me know! More than happy to do so!
And I look forward to these drawings and updates about the adventure! I still need to finish reading the previous character's adventure!
I am honored to be a part of what shapes your character's personality and adventure, and hope your DM enjoys it, and the NPCs I create that may swing back around into the story if they're so inclined.

----------


## Chradis

Hello there,
I just came across this thread and just love it! I think you are very talented and the stories you write are brilliant :)

I have 2 characters I want to show you, one I am currently playing in a campaign (the bard) and one is still a concept, but am really interested in developing and playing as soon as I can. I am playing (or be playing) both in 5e if that matters.

Lars Wikstrom, male Aasimar, Bard lvl8
For his appearance I have an image, but unfortunately I am not yet able to share the link. If you want, I can send it over via DM.
Lars comes from Everlund, Silver Marches, where he serves the community as an ambassador. His duty is to preserve the frail alliances in the Silver Marches to keep the drows at bay, who have recently started to extend their raids. As you can imagine, the alliance is vital for the economic prosperity of the region, but Lars has the well-being of the inhabitants at heart. This is the reason why he joins a group of adventurers to put an end on drows' raids. Within their adventure they land on another plane, only comprised of desert and whispered secrets.
The cultural inspiration I got for Lars is scandinavian, swedish in particuar. I liked the nordic flavour, which suits good with the Silver Marches.

The second is ony a concept. Reading Tasha, I really enjoyed the rune knight, so I wanted to create something.
Considering the feature "Giant Might", which is crucial for the archtype, I imagined a small character becoming large in combat. I find it both funny and interesting to see a large gnome, in plate armor charging the enemies.
Keeping in mind a small race and somebody "tinkering" to write runes I thought of course of a gnome.
Even the rune knight has a very nordic/viking flavour (which you ave guessed I am really into  :Small Smile: ), but that is all I have for now.
Just a gnome rune knight that for some reason has started to carve runes and is very much inspired by Giant magic.

----------


## Tawmis

> Lars Wikstrom, male Aasimar, Bard lvl8
> For his appearance I have an image, but unfortunately I am not yet able to share the link. If you want, I can send it over via DM.
> Lars comes from Everlund, Silver Marches, where he serves the community as an ambassador. His duty is to preserve the frail alliances in the Silver Marches to keep the drows at bay, who have recently started to extend their raids. As you can imagine, the alliance is vital for the economic prosperity of the region, but Lars has the well-being of the inhabitants at heart. This is the reason why he joins a group of adventurers to put an end on drows' raids. Within their adventure they land on another plane, only comprised of desert and whispered secrets.
> The cultural inspiration I got for Lars is Scandinavian, Swedish in particular. I liked the Nordic flavor, which suits good with the Silver Marches.


Pin I was sent: https://www.pinterest.it/pin/657455245614031039/
Since your character is already level 8 I wasn't sure what they've done so I focused on the origin that leads your character to adventure.
The member of the Council I set up at the end is a potential NPC the DM may use, to try and get in Lars' way (hire people to stop him/rough him up?)
Let me know what you think by replying to this thread - what you like, or dislike, whatever - and then I will do your second request.
Replies to this thread keep it bumped and alive!
As always, enjoy!
==========================

This is outrageous! Karven Nightmane blurted out loud. You have to do something other than just sit on your elegant chairs of marble, while the rest of us, outside of the city limits, struggle to survive on the farms, facing the ever increasing threats from the Drow. I know  I know!  that its the Drow who have poisoned my well  and now my animals grow sick. Healers struggle to counteract the poison thats been traced to the well. Its a poison like theyve never seen before! Probably from some mushroom from the land below!

Lars Wikstrom stepped forward, his hands behind his back. His towering presence with his long blond hair that bled into a shadow of a beard across his face; a light emanated from him, as if the sun were always behind him. Rest assured, Karven Nightmane, the council has taken these reports of the Drow quite seriously.

You say that, Karven pointed his blistered finger towards Lars, weaving your pretty words. Youre good with the words. And I get you have this weird holy like presence about you  but the people you speak for do little to help the people beyond their sight.

I hear your words, sir, and I will take it to the council, Lars assured him. That will be all for tonight. Hed been listening to people for the last three hours; and they all shared similar stories  the Drow were becoming ever bolder. It was difficult to distinguish truth from fabrication or imagination, without a thorough investigation  but truth to be told, there were so many reports and not nearly enough soldiers to send out to investigate these insurrections against the Silver Marshes by the Drow.

Perhaps this had been the plan of the Drow all along; two fold. From one side, they poison the farmers surrounding the Silver Marsh, from every side of the city, forcing the guards to be split up  easier to attack. Or force it to be so far spread apart, that there wouldnt be enough guards to distribute, the current problem  and thus, continue to poison the farmers and their animals, and poison them from trusting the Council from doing anything.

The city was ruled by a Council of Elders, the first being Kayl Moorwalker, who was appointed as the First Elder in 1372 DR  and was the one who appointed other members of the Council of Elders. Lars stepped into the backroom, where the Council had been discussing their next festivities. Lars grimaced.

How did it go? Jortun Everfall, a tall human, and one of the Elder Council members, asked standing up.

The reports of the Drow attacks is a common theme among the farmers outside the city walls, Lars explained. They continue to poison the animals or the water supplies. People and livestock are dying and the people are growing restless.

Do you believe this threat of Drow is real or just the commoners seeking financial aid from the Council? Laurak Greystone, another human, sat back, puffing on his pipe asked, sitting looking disbelieving of the threat.

One of them brought an arrow they found in their horse, Lars explained. Theyd heard their horses and rushed outside  and it seems the Drow was not able to recover their arrow like they normally do when slaughtering the animals.

So a commoner scared off the Drow? Laurak laughed. They hardly seem a threat then. Cursed elves of the shadows. Cowards, the lot of them. Living in the dark, like they do. No better than roaches, I say.

Have you ever tried to kill a roach, Lars asked. Simply crushing it beneath your heel rarely does the trick. Theyre extremely durable and persistent. The Drow are no different.

If you believe this threat is so real, Lars, weaver of song and story, ambassador to the Council of Elders, perhaps you should take up arms, and find these Drow and use those magic words of yours, to convince them of their ill-conceived ideas, Laurak smiled.

Laurak had long disliked  no, hated  Lars since theyd first met. Laurak wanted nothing more than to sit on the Council and take advantage of his position; whereas Lars often pushed for action, frequently clashing with Lauraks opinions and orders.

Lars bowed, That is an excellent idea, Laurak that I will gladly follow. And rest assured, he said as he began to leave the room, then spun on his heel to stare directly at Laurak, when I return, and prove that the Drow are a threat, I will also make every effort to remove every person who sits on the Council with no care beyond their own desires. As he turned around and marched out of the room, as he turned to close the doors, he smiled, By any means necessary.

----------


## Chradis

I love it!  :Small Smile: 
It adds extra flavour to both Lars and the world he moves in. The addition of Laurak is very clever, it give my DM the opportunity to create hostile NPCs within Lars' own walls. And I really like the "aggressive benevolence" you added to Lars



> By any means necessary.


This is pure gold!
I always struggled to give Lars a different connotation of the bard, this is why I did not make him a musician, but a politician. Nonethless he always felt kinda flat. But this adds so much depth!
Thank you again, you are very talented  :Small Smile:

----------


## Tawmis

> I love it! 
> It adds extra flavour to both Lars and the world he moves in. The addition of Laurak is very clever, it give my DM the opportunity to create hostile NPCs within Lars' own walls. And I really like the "aggressive benevolence" you added to Lars
> This is pure gold!
> I always struggled to give Lars a different connotation of the bard, this is why I did not make him a musician, but a politician. Nonethless he always felt kinda flat. But this adds so much depth!
> Thank you again, you are very talented


Thank you! I enjoyed writing it!




> Reading Tasha, I really enjoyed the rune knight, so I wanted to create something.
> Considering the feature "Giant Might", which is crucial for the archtype, I imagined a small character becoming large in combat. I find it both funny and interesting to see a large gnome, in plate armor charging the enemies.
> Keeping in mind a small race and somebody "tinkering" to write runes I thought of course of a gnome.
> Even the rune knight has a very nordic/viking flavour (which you ave guessed I am really into ), but that is all I have for now. Just a gnome rune knight that for some reason has started to carve runes and is very much inspired by Giant magic.


This one was very fun to write. I had to read up on Rune Knights, as I have never played one...
Nor have any of my players, so I had only skimmed knowledge.
But upon reading it - and you saying you wanted a gnome for that fun flavor of going to Large size...
The background literally wrote itself...
This time, no hostile NPC, but a friendly one, your DM could use if you ever head back to the (unnamed) mountains of your homeland as a Rock Gnome...
I'd love to hear feedback!
As always, enjoy!
====================================

Are ye out of yer mind, Kasgin Squiggletoes? Yeve hit yer head one too many times, or been close to one too many explosions, Thurakor Greystone grumbled beneath his dwarven, bristling beard. Hed met Kasgin a long time ago  much to his own chagrin hed tell you, if you gave Thurakor half a moment to bend your ear. This far down were gonna run into them blasted duergar, Drow, or even worse, the blasted Mind Flayers.

Its just a little further down, Kasgin assured him.

A little further down? Thurakor spat. Thats what ye said about two hundred feet back! Just right around this bend here, ye said! Well, we passed that bend and about six other bends. Are ye sure you know where yer goin? This far down the gases can play tricks on the mind.

I am telling you, I saw runes, theyre  and at that moment, Kasgin halted so quickly that Thurakor who was still complaining bumped into him nearly sending Kasgin perilously over the edge into the searing lava river far below. Look. Look at these runes.

Thurakor looked at them. Fine, fine. Its runes. And sure, they look like Fire Giant runes.

But theyre not in a language that the Fire Giants use, Kasgin pointed out. Theres similarities  see how, right here  this has an extra curl. And this, this over here, lowers down and cross across here  and creates that odd v shape. This is something very similar to the writing of Fire Giants, Kasgin began to explain.

Thurakor cut him off, All the more reason we shouldnt be this far down. Listen, I am a good fighternall  one of the best, if I might say so myself, but Fire Giants, theyre a tough lot. If one of them comes aroun ere and sees us were goin to have a fight on our hands. Kasgin, Thurakor knew, was unlike most gnomes  his interest in tinkering was there, it was just minimal. Kasgin, Thurakor used to joke, had Dwarf blood somewhere in his bloodline, because Kasgin enjoyed a good fight more than he did tinkering.

Kasgin unrolled a parchment, that already began to burn at the edges because of the intense heat in the area, and traced the runes. What are ye doin? Thurakor asked. 

Tracing the runes, Kasgin explained, as if it were obvious.

I can see that with me own bloody eyes, Thurakor sighed. I mean why are ye tracinem?

I want to see if I can find out more about them, Kasgin said, finishing the three runes he could see, the rest had been damaged.

Since when have ye been interested in literature, Thurakor asked, unless it was trying to read the ingredients of the last drink ye had.

Even as Kasgin had traced the letters, he could feel energy from his ink dotted feather, channeling into his body. He wrapped up the parchment and looked at his dwarven friend, Theres something about these runes, old friend. Something different. Theyre older, it feels like than when the giants first moved in here. I want to see if I can find out more information about them. Could be an omen of some kind.

Omen! Thurakor spat. Omen! Who believes in that nonsense? Theres no predestined thing awaiting me!

Ever the skeptic, Kasgin smiled. Kasgin could feel the parchment tingling, his body felt energized. His own father had been a well-known and well respected mage among the gnomes  some, beyond the mountain, even knew his name. His father, Hazagin, had hoped his twelfth son, like the eleven other siblings before him, would follow in the same path  but Kasgin was different from the moment he was born. He was insanely curious, which many gnomes are, but to the point of often forgoing his own safety, which meant learning to fight to defend himself when he got himself in awkward situations.

To Kasgins surprise, he could find no information in the Great Dwarven Library (which was not much of a surprise  since most of what was contained there was the infinite lineage of each and every dwarf  and all the battles the dwarves had engaged in  little to do with anything else!), but when he couldnt find anything at the Thirty Second Tower of Documented Historical Findings of the World Inside And Out (TSToDHFotWIaO as its often abbreviated), that had surprised him  the gnomish historian were ever curious about everything  mostly in hopes of gleaming knowledge that could help them in their endeavors in improving some of their tinkering  or creating something that seemed like it could be historically beneficial (thus getting their names documented in one of the many tomes of history). 

When Thurakor saw his friend next, Kasgin had a backpack on, several daggers, a sword strapped to his back and a look of determination like hed never seen before. Dont tell me yer headin back down to them blasted rocks with the runes, Thurakor grumbled as he took a deep drink from his stein. 

No, I am venturing to the outside world, Kasgin smiled.

Kasgin, in the next moment was wearing all of what Thurakor had taken a deep drink of. What do ye mean yer goin to the outside world?

Our libraries dont have anything about these runes, Kisgin shrugged.

And ye think some humans, or maybe them hoity-toity pointed ears might? Thurakor spat.

I wont know until I go, Kisgin shrugged.

Theyre probably the writings of some illiterate fire giant, Thurakor shouted.

Maybe, Kisgin nodded, although he believed differently. Even now he could still feel the runes hed copied energizing his body. And if thats the case, that means I will be home in no time and Ill buy you enough drinks until you pass out and stop saying I told ye so, Kisgin mocked his friends voice.

I dont soun like that, Thurakor muttered beneath his beard. I could go with ya but me duty to the guard

Its probably nothing, Kisgin placed a firm hand on his friends shoulder, just like you said. So no reason to come with me.

Well, hurry back, and watch out for them tall ones, and pointed ears, Thurakor grumbled. And them furry footed ones, even though theyre our height  thieves, the lot of them. Dont trust them much either.

Kisgin smiled. I appreciate the warnings, my friend.

Itd been two weeks, and Kisgin had already gone through several towns; which to his surprise, many didnt even have libraries how did these people know their history? But hed gotten a tip of a major city, with a massive library, and thats where he was headed. That night, he unrolled the parchment, and they seemed to glow  but they gave off no visible light. He traced one, thoughtlessly drawing it with his hand, unaware that he was doing so on the corner of his shield, which hed laid on the ground next to him

To his surprise, his shield began to emit a glow and he sense magic.

The runes, he muttered, theyre magical they enchant weapons?

He quickly packed his belongings and pushed himself ever harder to find this major city to see if he could find out more

----------


## Chradis

YES! Thurakor was so fun to read! I like the fact that Kasgin has no idea what the runes do. Having a giant mentor was a bit too obvious, this path is way more interesting. And of course family clash for being a fighter  :Small Smile: 
This is really good! thank you so much!

----------


## Tawmis

> YES! Thurakor was so fun to read! I like the fact that Kasgin has no idea what the runes do. Having a giant mentor was a bit too obvious, this path is way more interesting. And of course family clash for being a fighter 
> This is really good! thank you so much!


You could technically, still have a giant as a mentor.
I wrote it the way I did - to have your character leave the mountain, and make it easy to set up with the rest of the party.
But who is to say he got some info, went back, met the giant, who was a mentor to him.
And told him then to venture out again.

----------


## sonicthegoody

need a back story for a Goliath Barbarian that goes by the name of Mordechi, i have some story points i would like included. 
Location of Origin:
Nation of Stone
Known as the Kingdom of Sloth. The Nation of Stones residents live almost solely underground. It has deep networks for its mining industry. The Nation of Stone procures the finest Gems, minerals, and ores for the rest of the Lands Above to use. As such, they have very close ties with the Nation of Fire. Other than that, they mostly stay hidden in their caves and do not venture out. 
Capitol: Akurkam
Rumored to be located deep under the largest mountain in the Nation of Earth. These rumors say it is a city of gold and gems. It is also known as the Lost City, as no outsider has ever seen it.
Ruler: Samonian Sont
The King of stone is a silent old man. He stays mostly to his quarters and leaves the day-to-day politics to his eldest son.

Weapon: Longsword of Stone
A weapon of legendary status, that is capable of rending the winds and even sever the grip of death. The wielder of this weapon is said to be able to take on an army by themselves and come away unscathed.

also would like some life events that caused me to go out on a quest of revenge/justice for fallen loved one. 

Dm would like like some characters from past that has had life effects please

----------


## sonicthegoody

> The Roscoe name made me think of Dukes of Hazzard, so there's quite a bit of humor...
> I focused mostly on the faithless portion, because I thought that'd be a fun aspect...
> The spirit ties in near the end, hopefully the name I've given is a reference (spelling is different) that you get...
> Would love to hear feedback in this thread if you liked it, hated it, whatever - it helps keep the thread bumped and alive!
> As always, enjoy!
> =============================
> 
> This has got to be the worse idea youve ever dragged me into, Roscoe! His name is Barackus  he, like me, is a Ghostwise Halfling  I tend to simply call him Ruckus because all he really seems to do is complain. At the moment, were both running for our lives  and admittedly, maybe this time he was right  maybe this was a bad idea.
> 
> ...



Absolutely fantastic, i and the dm both loved it

----------


## Tawmis

> Need a back story for a Goliath Barbarian that goes by the name of Mordechi, i have some story points i would like included. 
> Location of Origin: Nation of Stone, Known as the Kingdom of Sloth. 
> Capitol: Akurkam
> Ruler: Samonian Sont - The King of stone is a silent old man. He stays mostly to his quarters and leaves the day-to-day politics to his eldest son.
> The Nation of Stones residents live almost solely underground. It has deep networks for its mining industry. The Nation of Stone procures the finest Gems, minerals, and ores for the rest of the Lands Above to use. As such, they have very close ties with the Nation of Fire. Other than that, they mostly stay hidden in their caves and do not venture out. 
> Rumor  said to be located deep under the largest mountain in the Nation of Earth. These rumors say it is a city of gold and gems. It is also known as the Lost City, as no outsider has ever seen it.
> Weapon: Longsword of Stone - a weapon of legendary status that is capable of rending the winds and even severs the grip of death. The wielder of this weapon is said to be able to take on an army by themselves and come away unscathed.
> Also would like some life events that caused me to go out on a quest of revenge/justice for fallen loved one.  DM would like some characters from past that has had life effects please


Since I was writing for a homebrew world, I tried to keep things somewhat vague, and use the information you provided...
I covered all the bases you wanted as well, except for the Sloth part of the name.
I introduced the Prince (and gave him a name) as well as another character who has a title called "Saoi" which is essentially "The King's Hand" or their "Sage" (the one who gives the King advice on matters).
Now when you get to the end, it seems like the Saoi is the one who is responsible for the tragic event...
Or was it the Prince who set up the tragic event?
Does the Prince give the character this quest at the end for a specific reason?
Is he even telling the truth about the quest?
I left this open for interpretation for you and your DM to explore.
As always, I'd love to hear feedback in this thread as it keeps it bumped and alive!
Enjoy!
==================================================  ====

The rhythmic sound of the pounding of chisel to stone reverberated throughout the long stretch of twisting and turning chambers; itd been a sound that Mordechi had grown accustomed to; as most of the Goliaths who have made the Nation of Stone their home. Deep beneath the ground, the Nation of Stone stretched for miles in every direction as the primary source of exclusive gems, minerals and ores that were sold and traded to merchants on the surface world.

Because of the beauty of some of the gems and quality of the ore and minerals, the entrance to the Nation of Stone was a carefully guarded secret  few surface dwellers ever laid eyes on it; and the few that did were trusted and respected merchants that the son of the King, Areithan Sont, had come to trust and respect. Areithans father, Samonian Sont, was old and rarely left his chambers  and if he did, it was simply to make a quick presence, to assure the people he still lived; otherwise the King left the political duties to his son Areithan.

Areithan, who may whispered ever so softly as the Spirit King (knowing he truly made all the rulings and not his father, for many years  but to speak so loudly was treasonous) has gathered a number of his closest friends to celebrate another successful mining expedition that went further than any of the others had in previous years. Areithan placed his hand on Mordechis shoulder  the two had been friends for a long time. King Samonian had tapped Mordechi to train his son how to fight and defend himself. Areithan raised a tankard, With thanks to this man; his strength and his courage! Not only did Mordechi lead the expedition deeper and helped discover new metals that will surely bring the kingdom far more resources; he has been a vital part of my own survival. My very own father tapped him to help teach me how to defend myself, so how could I not, in turn tap him to lead this expedition? If my father trusted Mordechi with my life, then I could not deny the wisdom of my father and ask Mordechi to lead the expedition.

The people cheered, calling out Mordechis name. Mordechi felt uncomfortable; in the presence of the prince, and heir to the throne, who had been dressed in regal attire compared to Mordechis tattered leathers. Mordechi smiled and made his way around, greeting various goliaths who had reached out to meet him and ask him of the expedition  gaining the details of what Mordechi fought in the depths of the darkness; all the while as Mordechi spoke, his eyes were on the exit, slowly easing his way out of the party, heaving a deep sigh of relief as he managed to finally squeeze out the door. Though Mordechi, like those who called the Nation of Stone their home; being used to enclosed spaces, despite the goliaths size, was something they adapted to. It was not that thered been so many people clustered around Mordechi that bothered him; it was just that the people who lived in the Capital city, Akurkam, were far more elegantly dressed and better spoken than Mordechi. Hed always felt out of place when he needed to travel into the capital.

Inside the capital of Akurkam, a goliath named Nathair Bréagadóir, approached the prince and whispered, You are foolish to give so much praise to the simpleton.

Areithan turned to face Nathair and sneered, And you are foolish to call your prince, foolish, Nathair. My father selected you as his Saoi, and I respect my fathers choice  but know, when I sit on the throne, you will no longer be the voice that whispers advice to me. I will select a new Saoi to represent the voice and knowledge.

Nathair seemed as if he was about to say something, then smiled, like a snake who has just seen an unaware mouse and bowed deeply, I meant no offense, my prince. Only that, the glory should go to you, as well. You are the one who selected the expedition team. By giving glory and honor to others, the perception is that they are great  or perhaps, and incorrectly so, I might add  greater than the king. People tonight will remember Mordechis name because of how you celebrated him. Tonight will not be about the achievement you helped be a success.

Your words are poison, Nathair, Areithan growled. Now be gone from my sight before I forget how I honor my father.

Itd taken Mordechi nearly an hour to get home. Mordechi lived outside of the capital in a region known as Fíor Chloch  often times called The Outer Stone. As he approached his home, there was an unusual stillness to the home. He heard no sounds as he approached his home; nor was there any smoke from the furnace and chimney, which was also unusual. Grá Fíor, he called out, expected his beautiful, red headed wife, who was nearly as strong and tall as he was, to come bursting from the home. When she did not  nor did she answer, Mordechi dropped his equipment, as well as the mushrooms and vegetables hed picked up on the market before leaving Akurkam and rushed inside and was greeted by a sight that stole his breath. He could not even cry out  he slide next to his wifes lifeless body  her vacant eyes stared upward, her blue lips locked in a sign of fear. The dry blood that had pooled around her body had come from a single stab wound to her abdomen. He held her close and wept  and he tried to make sense of it.

She was strong. She could not have been over taken. And the stab to the front of her abdomen with no signs of a struggle indicated she knew her attacked. They had entered the home as the guise of a friend and betrayed her in her own home. This was not a robbery, this was murder.

The distance Mordechi covered running, nonstop back to Akurkam where he plowed through the people in the streets until he reached the Courtyard, and he kicked down the doors  where the party celebrating the expedition was still going on. Areithan saw what looked to be dried blood on Mordechis leathers and stood, Mordechi, were you attacked outside the capital?

Mordechi growled, My wife has been murdered.

Areithan cast Nathair an accusatory look and Nathair who seemed to slink further back into the shadows, disappeared. Areithan turned his attention back towards Mordechi. Come, we must speak.

Together Mordechi and Areithan walked, though Mordechi could barely contain the rage that swelled in his body. Areithan cast nervous glances towards the barbarian as they walked. I know youre upset and rightfully so, friend, but perhaps there is something to be done. He escorted Mordechi into the Great Library  and walked down several rows of neatly organized books before making a hard right and pulling out a dusty tome and taking it to the large table. He placed the fragile book on the table and carefully opened the leather bound cover, turning the crumbling pages gently, until he reached a section that spoke of a legendary weapon  The Longsword of Stone.

This, Areithan explained, is why so few outsiders are permitted in the Nation of Stone. Long ago, the first smith of the Nation of Stone, found a unique metal and forged the Longsword of Stone  this legendary weapon was used to battle the Illithid that dwell this far down  and according to the first warrior who wielded it, could sever the grip of death  and allow the one using it to march into the oncoming army of the enemy and emerge victorious, barely scathed! This weapon  could bring her back. However, this weapon was stolen by a surface dweller over two hundred years ago and has been lost to us. But a weapon of such power and magnitude, and even weight, cant stay hidden for long. Weve just never sent anyone after it because the common people do not know it was stolen from us. If you ventured out, found it  it could bring back your wife  or at the very least, perhaps reveal the one who is responsible.

Mordechi looked at the drawing of the weapon, then without saying a word, marched out of the room, leaving Areithan in the library alone, or so he thought in the darkness, Nathair watched.

----------


## Wacky89

Name: Orwan Dromlu
Gender: Male
Race: Fallen Aasimar
Class: Zealot Barbarian
Background: Knight of Solamnia

Trait: My comrades-in-arms are my family. I'll do whatever it takes to keep them safe.
Influenced by dark powers in his youth, caused him to fall.
Found salvation with the knights of Solamnia
Devoted to the ideals of the nature god Habbakuk

----------


## BCoole26

Name Kronk BlodOsken
Race Half Orc 
Class - Fighter level 1 (will be Echo Knight). Will dip 2 levels into Barbarian at 7/8
Gender - Male

I have this idea that my echo Knight is a childhood imaginary friend (called Mac). Then level 3 it begins to manifest into an echo I can control. 
Lowest stat is Charisma, and I have very high starting str and dex. 

Dm made homebrew campign and I picked this area to grow up

Town name: Bespin
Population: 18,000
Majority Race: Half Orcs
Government: Autocracy Â Single rule given to one Hereditary
Key Personnel: King Zludmir
Known for: Creation of weapons and city siege weapons


Also, been asked for this info from my dm. Any suggestions are welcome! 

3 character motives, what strives them to act the way they do
3 personal relationships from your characters past
1 short term goal
1 long term goal

Many thanks in advance!

----------


## Tawmis

> Name: Orwan Dromlu
> Gender: Male
> Race: Fallen Aasimar
> Class: Zealot Barbarian
> Background: Knight of Solamnia
> Trait: My comrades-in-arms are my family. I'll do whatever it takes to keep them safe.
> Influenced by dark powers in his youth, caused him to fall.
> Found salvation with the knights of Solamnia
> Devoted to the ideals of the nature god Habbakuk


This was interesting  and a challenge  to write because in Dragonlance, there has not been any form of Aasimar or Tieflings. So trying to conceive the idea of an Aasimar in Dragonlance took some headspinning to how to make it all tie together. Because Aasimar come from angelic-like bloodlines, and there are really no angels in the Kyrnn setting! But I think I found a way around it (and you and your DM can choose to ignore my explanation and just go with it was angelic in nature!) Once I had that idea down, everything else just rolled...
Hope you enjoy! As I said, you can take what I use as the Aasimar "cause" or go with what's explained, as being just a vision and interpreted that way...
I'd love feedback in this thread, as it keeps it bumped and alive!
==================================================  =======

Its difficult  growing up, knowing youre different than everyone else. No matter how much you struggle to be like everyone else, the effort only makes you stand out further. That has been my entire life  growing up, knowing I was different than everyone else; and everyone around me could sense it. Something inside of me flowed differently  I dont mean my blood, but something else  something in my blood perhaps.

Growing up in Solamnia made life even worse; my father was Jaridus Greyrose, and a member of the Knights of the Crown, with the title of Warden of the Crown. My father was well respected, well known for his courage, so when eyes were cast upon me, expecting the same behavior  something in me pulled me away from it. I feel like I didnt fit.

The night I was to be inducted into the Knighthood, during the Festival of Knights, I answered a call that yearned within me  and that had meant running away. I knew this would bring shame to my family, because I would be marked courage, and so to, would my father be marked as having a cowardice son. But I did not feel like I belonged in the Knights.

I wandered for days which then turned into weeks that then turned into months. I was aimlessly wandering  and it was not until I noticed the temperature had dropped drastically that I stopped and pulled my cloak close. I had reached The Icewall Glacier. It was at that moment I realized I was not alone and drew my sword.

Six men, led by a woman with striking black hair that seemed to absorb the light, and eyes so blue they almost seemed colorless and devoid of light as well. What is a Knight of Solamnia doing so far south? the woman asked, her voice was soothing, as if she were a serpent luring me into ease.

I am no Knight of Solamnia, I corrected, tilting my sword, this is my fathers blade.

Have you come so far south, because you are running away from something or running to something, the woman asked.

Both, I replied. I am no Knight. So I have gone on my own to seek my own path.

Then perhaps it is not coincidence that youve come here, the woman said, gesturing behind her. Those who follow me call me Nathaira. Like you, each of us was running from something to find something Perhaps we are just what you were looking for. A smile spread across Nathairas soft, red, lips, and though she was a strikingly beautiful woman; there was something about her that continued to remind me of how she was like a serpent. I sheathed my sword and said, If you will have me for a day, at least, I would like to learn more about you and your people, Nathaira.

She extended her hand to me, which I took  and immediately seemed to feel something drain from me, but that somehow compelled me to her. The day I asked for was spent in her small cabin, having my every need and whim fulfilled. She was a beautiful woman, who  each time she stepped away from me  I craved her more than the last. One night, as she lay next to me, the warmth of her ample bosom pressed against my arm, her hand tracing symbols on my chest, she whispered, There is so much light inside of you.

At the time, I had not known what she meant  now, I believe I do.

Nathaira led men who were ferocious fighters and loyal to her; they called themselves barbarians; my father would have called them savages. Similar to the other men who were fiercely loyal to Nathaira, I too became loyal to her  and her lover. In order to survive the harsh conditions, we all learned to live in the cold with minimal things, including food and water; and when things were desperate, we raiding some of the traders traveling near the borders of Icewall.

Itd been during one of those raids, where thered been several guards, well-armed and far better trained than the others who had come through; our reputation for raiding the wagons had grown, so people hired better protection. I heard Nathaira call out to me to unleash the shadows within me. I knew not what she said  until she ran down and put herself in harms way  then I felt the shadows and darkness in me, as soft and velvety as Nathairas hair, coiled around my soul like a snake waiting to strike  suddenly my eyes turned into pulls of blackness, and two skeletal, ghostly, flightless wings sprung out from my back  and these hardened warriors suddenly gazed up at me in fear and trembled, most of them fleeing, screaming into the nearby woods.

I collapsed to the ground, but the other barbarians were able to defeat the guards and rob the wagons, dragging me along with them. Back at Nathairas hut, I laid on the bed, still trying to understand what had happened. I propped myself on one arm and looked to Nathaira. What happened to me down there?

The power, she smiled. I sensed it the moment I saw you. I could feel it, as you approached. Light that swirled in a storm of grey. It took only giving you your desires, and whispering my words to shape the grey into black and spread it through you until it devoured the light.

Have I been made evil? I asked.

What is evil? Those, such as the Knights of Solamnia, see Takhisis as evil; while those, who worship Takhisis see the Knights of Solamnia evil, Nathaira smirked, her black hair swirling in such a way, that it was hypnotizing, like gazing into a starless sky, that you could somehow tell was still moving.

I suddenly blinked my eyes and quickly backed away. Are you an agent of Takhisis, Nathaira?

At one time, I was, she openly admitted. But I grew tired of seeking to please her every need. So I left, ran away  searching for who I was to be. Sound familiar? I came here, found these savages, and quickly convinced them to follow me. I became their Takhisis, if you will. She smiled. You should rest, and as I gazed into her blue, somehow colorless eyes, I was compelled to obey, and suddenly against my own will, my eyes closed.

My dream began with her blue colorless eyes, swirling in the darkness that was her hair. One eye changed, ever so slightly  turning into Solinari, the Moon of White; the other eye, filled with blood, and turned into Lunitari, the Red Moon  and somewhere in the hidden darkness, I knew another eye watched  Nuitari, the Shadow Moon.

The moons set, and the sun rose; and there, in the blazing sun stood a man with silver eyes, wearing long, blue-grey robes  similar to the priests who followed Habbakuk. He approached me, a sad look in his eyes. I did not mean to abandon you, the man said. In the sunlight, I could swear his skin glistened like steel. I know you sensed how you had felt different inside. Its true. As the woman said, you were full of blessed light. Habbakuk blessed many of the Knights who took part in the War of the Lance, and as such  these powerful blessings often manifested themselves generations later in unexpected ways. You bloodline comes from one of the Knights from the War against the dragons, the age that Huma led the Knights of Solamnia.

Who are you? Are you Habbakuk? I asked, hearing my own voice echo, as if speaking into a chamber.

Me? the man seemed to flush. You flatter me. No, my name is Manainn Airgid, but I am one of Habbakuks most loyal. I sensed the darkness you released. The woman, though no longer an agent of Takhisis herself, she is an agent of evil. Those who server who were all seduced, just as you were, placed under the charms of not her words or beauty, but her magic, for she is much more than what she appears to be.

The man with the silvery skin paused, May the Light of the Truth, lighten your burden, and help you reclaim the light.

I suddenly sat up and looked around. Nathaira smiled at me  but the smile faded. She knew something had changed in me. Quickly I grabbed my shirt and my fathers sword and strapped it to my waist. You said you would never pick up that sword again, unless you planned to go home. You dont plan to go home, do you?

I could feel her claws, slithering at the base of my skull, and I shook her words away. I am going home.

They will never accept you, and what youve done, who youve become, she warned.

Then I will face my fate, I said, realizing in that moment, how much I had sounded like my father.

She didnt try to stop me  nor did she send her men to stop me. She watched me ride away on one of the many horses that wed stolen from the various raids. I rode back home, hardly stopping, and rushed to my fathers home, kneeling before him  awaiting my punishment as I offered up my sword to him.

He did not yell or scold me. Instead he stood and placed his hand on my shoulder and said, Rise, son. You are in your own home and do not need to kneel before me, I am your father, not your king. He paused to look at what I was wearing, Though, I might ask you to shower  and change out of these savages clothes.

I have brought shame and disgrace to the family, father, I said, my voice trembling.

Some shame, some disgrace, he admitted as he tugged at his mustache. But perhaps, I as your father have done the same? I failed to see how you were struggling; thought that if you became a knight you would set yourself right.

I have committed crimes, father, I cried.

I saw my father stiffen. Murder?

No, I killed no innocents, but I robbed many, I confessed.

Speak to me what you remember, he said, resuming his pace. I will send compensations, even if it costs my entire estate. These crimes, son, will prevent you from ever becoming a Knight. But, he placed his hand on my shoulder, I see youve keep yourself busy. You look strong as an ox.

Ive learned to fight like the savages, I whispered. I came back because someone named Manainn Airgid visited me in a dream.

My father stiffened again and turned his head ever so slightly, Manainn Airgid, you said?

Yes, I nodded. Do you know him father?

My father looked away  and seemed to pause for a long moment before saying, Let us just say I know of him.

I know I can never be the son you wanted, I confessed, a Knight of Solamnia, but perhaps I can fight alongside them?

My father smiled, Perhaps.

Two weeks later, I waited outside as my father plead my case to the Circle of the Knights. They seemed vehemently against the idea of me ever sharing a battlefield with the Knights, until my father mention Manainn Airgids name. Then the Knights hushed, and the arguing turned to whispers. My father came out several hours later, explaining the Knights would be honored for me to fight alongside of them.


========================
Side Notes:

When I wrote this - I envisioned Nathaira as a female dragon, who has polymorphed herself into human form to hide from Takhisis' eyes; primarily a red dragon (the fire = the passion).
And if it's not clear, Manainn Airgid is envisioned as a Silver Dragon - and a rather old one at that, who was perhaps around when Human was around.
Fun Notes - "Nathair" is Serpent in Irish (just added an "a" at the end to feminize it for a name)
"Manainn Airgid" stands for "Silver Mane" in Irish.





> Name Kronk BlodOsken
> Race Half Orc 
> Class - Fighter level 1 (will be Echo Knight). Will dip 2 levels into Barbarian at 7/8
> Gender - Male
> I have this idea that my echo Knight is a childhood imaginary friend (called Mac). Then level 3 it begins to manifest into an echo I can control. 
> Lowest stat is Charisma, and I have very high starting str and dex. 
> Dm made homebrew campaign and I picked this area to grow up
> Town name: Bespin
> Population: 18,000
> ...


For your background, based on the idea that the primary city you come from is primarily known for their creation of weapons and city siege weapons  I wanted to look at D&D and see what would fit best  and I found that Clan Crafter seemed to fit best; it would seem logical that you would come from a family thats involved in the creation of these weapons/city siege weapons.

From there I glanced at some of the suggested traits, ideals, bonds, and flaws to get an idea for a personality.

PERSONALITY TRAITS - I always want to know how things work and what makes people tick.
IDEALS - Community. It is the duty of all civilized people to strengthen the bonds of community and the security of civilization. (Lawful)
BONDS - I created a great work for someone, and then found them unworthy to receive it. Im still looking for someone worthy.
FLAWS - Ill do anything to get my hands on something rare or priceless.

Then going back to the idea of the Echo Knight  and then the Imaginary Friend being the Echo Looking at the Echo Knight its traditionally an Echo of yourself and then an idea came along. This may be a little darker than normal, and if it is  I can definitely rewrite something a little more light hearted if youd like.

At any rate, comment in the thread  and let me know (good, bad, whatever!)
==========================

My stein fell from my hands, for what seemed to be eternity, before I heard it crash on the floor; the sound of metal clanking against the wooden floor, ale spilling across my boot. I stared at my father, my mouth agape

Sixteen years ago

The first time I saw him, I was roughly five years old. Id been playing with several wooden toys that one of my fathers friends had forged from some of the spare wood from the latest siege weapon that theyd been working on when I glanced up and looked in the full length mirror. A light, shimmering figure was behind me  but when I turned, there was nothing there.

This continued to happen for weeks, and when I finally told my parents, and my father explained that it was probably my imaginary friend  and many young children have such imaginary friends. So, while I was in a room alone, I would call out to this mysterious figure which I named Mac and ask if it would like to play with me. Sometimes, I would roll the ball across the room  and to my surprise, the ball would roll back. My father dismissed such things as the houses were not exactly built on stable ground and many of the houses were slanted; or that a breeze had caught the ball and rolled it back. But I had a feeling it was my imaginary friend, Mac, somehow playing with me.

Three years later, when I was eight years old, I stopped playing with Mac, but I could somehow always feel he was around me. I also became more observant of my surroundings and noticed that my mother, Tragoideach BlodOsken always had a distant gaze. I had seen it too, when I was younger, but my father always dismissed it that she was tired and that shed worked hard; but now, being eight, she rarely did much around the house; she did not work the yard on weapons and city siege weapons like everyone else had. Shed mostly simply stayed home, and the times she took part of the hunt, she had always looked as if she were some walking dead, shambling along.

Is she sick father? Should we get the priests here to look at her? I asked.

The priests have already come and done all they could, my father said, placing a firm hand on my shoulder.

Ten years later, mothers condition never improved or got worse. Sometimes, when I spoke to her she would smile and speak directly to me; other times, she would run her hand down my check, but her gaze was somewhere behind me, as if she were talking to an imaginary friend. By this age, I was now recruited into working with the siege weapons. It was grueling work that relentless taxed my bodys endurance each and every day. I grew stronger with the passing weeks, but the work seemed to become increasingly more difficult to match that strength. Despite the daily grind, the effort, the dirt, the cuts, this was where I established a community  a sense of not just how things connect in the siege engine, but the connections I had made with others. This was my sense of normalcy, this community.  Going back home, seeing my mother how she was  so, unraveled, and disconnected, disjointed  took me away from the sense of ease I felt when I worked the siege yard. My father saw it in me, so during our downtime, he showed me how to forge weapons, the division hed been working on. Over the months, I learned my fathers craft, using my strength to pound the steel. It had taken a few attempts, but I finally forged a sword I was proud of  one that Dorcha Trodaire came and purchased from my father, far beneath the value of the blade  but our family had been suffering, since my mother was not working any of the fields, like other mothers were; and her declining health made matters worse. Dorcha was someone who was foul mouthed and showed little honor; she pushed her way through the rakes in the Kings army by her loud mouth, more than her skill; and her brandishing a weapon that had my signature engraved on it, sickened me.

Present day, age of twenty one, my mother had passed away three weeks ago, but I felt no grief; only relief, for her pain had finally come to an end. Some nights, I had felt guilty that I felt no grief, but Id watched her  she had been dead to me, as far as I was concerned, for most of my life. I had no memories of my mother where she laughed.

I had just gotten back from the siege yard, cut, bruised and bleeding, but proud of the latest siege weapon wed finished. I stared at myself in the full length mirror and laughed. There was no mark anywhere that was not covered in dirt, grime or blood. Quickly I washed off, and the steam built up in the room so that the mirror had fogged up. After washing off, I wiped the mirror away  and to my surprise saw my reflection staring back at me  but it did not move as I did. I moved my hand, my reflection did not. I seemed to place its hand on the mirror as if trapped on the other side. In wide eyed wonder, I whispered, Mac? And the reflection on the other side noded.

I stumbled backwards out of the room, falling through the door  my single, terrifying thought, that I was going mad, and that perhaps whatever sickness and madness that claimed my mother, had been passed down to me. My father, despite his age, rushed to my side and helped me up.

What is it? What has you so pale? he asked, looking around to see if there was a venomous serpent or something that had slithered into the house.

I saw my reflection in the mirror, I stammered.

My father laughed. Boy, you gave me a fright! Id be scared of your ugly mug too, he joked.

No father, I added, quickly. My reflection wasnt mine I mean it was me, but it didnt move as I did father, I asked if it was Mac and it nodded its head but this is the first time I saw it and it looked just like me.

My fathers face paled. Son, I need you to sit down for what I am about to tell you.

He entered the kitchen and filled a stein of ale for me and handed it to me - but I was too shaken to drink.

I stammered backwards, nearly falling over my bed before sitting down.

He took a deep breath. When you were born, there were complications.

What kind of complications? I asked.

You were not alone, he said.

I wasnt  what? I asked.

Son, you had a twin brother, he explained.

Thats a lie, I had no twin, I had no siblings! I was the only child between you and mother, I screamed.

No, son, my father said, placing his hand firmly on my shoulder. There was a twin; however, only you survived the birth. I believe this Mac that you see is an echo of your twin  a manifestation that is bonded to you, created by your time in the womb. As if you absorbed his soul into yourself in order to save him

My stein fell from my hands, for what seemed to be eternity, before I heard it crash on the floor; the sound of metal clanking against the wooden floor, ale spilling across my boot. I stared at my father, my mouth agape

----------


## Wacky89

Thank you so much, awesome work!

----------


## Dissented

Jhyn Velasir (Male, early 20s)
Earth Genasi Rune Knight Fighter

He just hit level 3 in a Curse of Strahd campaign and I only have a little bit of his backstory figured out, hoping for some help.

Jhyn set out to find a cure for some unknown disease afflicting his mother.  I like the idea that it's not actually a disease, but the result of a great sin or broken promise his family made years ago - maybe to a Dao Genie or a deity.  He's after a cure that doesn't really exist and will have to embrace what his lineage did as it's already in his blood.  I'd love to completely reflavor the "Giant" concept for Rune Knights.  

Thank you in advance for any ideas!

----------


## Tawmis

> Jhyn Velasir (Male, early 20s)
> Earth Genasi Rune Knight Fighter
> He just hit level 3 in a Curse of Strahd campaign and I only have a little bit of his backstory figured out, hoping for some help.
> Jhyn set out to find a cure for some unknown disease afflicting his mother.  I like the idea that it's not actually a disease, but the result of a great sin or broken promise his family made years ago - maybe to a Dao Genie or a deity.  He's after a cure that doesn't really exist and will have to embrace what his lineage did as it's already in his blood.  I'd love to completely reflavor the "Giant" concept for Rune Knights.  
> Thank you in advance for any ideas!


This was fun to write.
So I flavored (it's pretty light) the "Giant" thing as not so much Giant Strength - but you can call on the Earth around you to empower you.
So everything is based on being channeled to the Earth (I envisioned, as you will see, the mother as a Herbalist/Druid type) who wants to show her son how to respect the Earth. Because of what she shows him - and how someone (big background villain for your DM to use if they so want to!) has definitely done something to not respect the Earth, and yes, it's a Dao.
I hope you enjoy - and I'd love feedback in this thread as it helps keep it bumped and alive.
=========================


Twenty six years ago

Domhana Velasir was beautiful and quite sought after by many, but she was already wed and bound to Cloch, whom she loved deeply  but, had not yet been able to bear a child for him. She moved through the city of Cathair na Cruinne as quietly as she could, but her shapely figure often caught the attention of others who watched her with great interest. She eventually reached the largest structure in the town and bowed to the guards, who after a quick exchange of words allowed her passage.

She quietly walked through the halls, noticing hundreds of servants cleaning  one, even cleaning up right behind her, cleaning each step she took, to ensure dirt was not being tracked through the hall. She eventually reached the main chamber where she bowed before a Dao, who sat cross-legged on his comfortable pillows and stared down at her.

She bowed her head, Great Gealladh Dorcha, I come to ask a favor of you.

The Dao looked down at her, from his elevated position, As many do. What is it you want? he sneered, as a servant continued to feed him grapes.

I have been without the ability to provide my husband a child, Domhana said. I had hoped you could somehow help?

Well, you are attractive, Gealladh remarked, for one of your kind. I suppose I could lay with you and plant a seed in you.

Domhana flushed red, though still bowed; Gealladh could not see her expression. You are magnificent and attractive, she lied, but I had hoped that you could use magic so that when I lay with my own husband, my body would fertilize his seed.

There was a long silence; and Domhana knew this was a risk. Gealladh was powerful  but his ego was as fragile as a stone hawks egg. After a long awkward moment passed, he leaned forward. I can make this happen. But I will ask you to give me what you value the most, sometime in the future. Should you refuse, the magic I infuse within your body, will turn on you and rather than make all that is within you bloom; it would devour you and bring you illness and death. I will ask only once for whatever it is that I want at that time, and should you refuse, you will accept this punishment?

Without hestitation, Domhana smiled, Yes, I accept.

Gealladh Dorcha chuckled, Then let it be. Grabbing a large wand he kept by his side, he spoke the words of enchantment  and blue energy streaked from its tip and enveloped Domhana. Her body surged with pain then pleasure, as she collapsed to the ground, winded. She struggled to stand back upon her feet and bowed to the Dao.

You are forever powerful, she said, ensuring to continue to do what she could to inflate his ego. None dare stand against you.

None, he said with a grin. Or they are punished severely.

Three years later

The mid-wife smiled at Domhana, Hes a boy. And healthy as can be. Cloch sat next to his exhausted wife, pride beaming in his eyes; not only for the son who wailed in his wifes arms, but for the sheer strength and love his wife showed for both child and husband.

Five years later

Where has father gone? Jhyn asked.

Your father fights for Gealladh Dorcha, the Dao who rules this city, Domhana explained. And you too must grow up to be a strong fighter like your father, so that you too can help defend Gealladh Dorcha and this city we call home - Cathair na Cruinne.

Who does father fight against? Jhyn inquired.

Many enemies, his mother explained, running her hand across her sons youthful features. There are Stone Giants, other Dao, dwarves  the enemies of Gealladh Dorcha are many.

But I dont want to fight, her son smiled. I want to hope for peace.

Thats good and fine to hope for peace, his mother replied. However, if you do not show youre a worthy fighter  to be fit among Gealladh Dorchas army  this means, competing against your closest friends  the alternative is far worse. She took her sons hand and they walked for an hour across a brutal landscape before coming to a large vast pit, with rows of other Earth Genasi changed at the ankles, working relentlessly, whipped and beaten by Earth Elementals, who never tired, whenever the Earth Genasi and other humanoids slowed down.

What is that? Jhyn asked.

A slave pit, a mining slave pit, she corrected. They mine for Gealladh Dorcha. The earth is full of riches and Gealladh Dorcha will reap it all.

That does not seem good, her son commented, looking down horrified.

In truth, it is not, his mother replied, her voice aching deeply. The vast, gaping hole was a festering wound the world could not heal from. But this is why you must learn to fight. I will teach you how to respect the Earth and become a warrior like your father.

Three years later, at the age of eight, Domhana got news that her husband had perished in the battle hed been taken away to. She was heartbroken but knew she had to be strong for her son, who looked up to her.

Day in and day out, she trained her son.

Listen to the Earth, she said, you can draw great power from it. When you speak to it, it will listen.

Like talk to it? her son asked. Ive seen you talk to the flowers in the gardens.

Yes, she smiled, you can talk to it. But more importantly, bind it to you. Write the words you beckon and ask the Earth. The Earth is the center  beneath it fire, above it rain and lightning. Understand that you are a part of that  and you channel and harvest such energies. You can use it - so long as it's at your feet to gain immense strength!

She etched the signs on the ground and showed her son what each could do when properly used.

Over the years, mother and son grew inseparable. 

Then the knock came at the door.

Domhana opened the door and saw two of Gealladh Dorchas Generals.

One of them handed her a parchment and she unrolled it. Her eyes were open in wide horror. She threw the parchment down. No. Hes a fighter, like his father before him. He is destined for Gealladh Dorchas army not the slave pits.

One of the Generals nodded, I understand your concern. However, Gealladh Dorcha has observed your son and believes that his strength and endurance would be better suited for the slave pits. Will you give him to us now or refuse Gealladh Dorchas generous offer of working the slave pits in his greatness name?

She knew  nineteen years ago, shed made a deal with Gealladh Dorcha and the time had come. She had expected that her training with her son would have eventually led to her son being called to fight with the army not the slave pits. She looked down then looked at the Generals and said, Sadly, I must refuse this generous offer. Please have Gealladh Dorcha consider the army instead.

The Generals looked sad. I am sorry you feel that way. They pulled a rune stone and broke it in front of her, and in that moment, Domhana doubled over in pain, immediately her body attacked itself  every organ was on fire  her body ached and burned  going from hot to cold her vision blurred as the Generals closed the door and left her inside clutching at the air.

When Jhyn returned from being with his friends and found his mother collapsed on the floor, he immediately called for the Herbalists  who took Domhana, but even after weeks could not tell what afflicted her. She seemed to come in and out of consciousness, almost always so confused she could scarcely remember her own name  or the name of her son  or, at times, which hurt Jhyn the most  that she even had a son.

Some disease afflicts her, one of the herbalists remarked. Some disease from some dark place. We can not yet tell what it is. But we have heard of such curses and diseases from a land known as Barovia

----------


## KCWONDER99

I have a harengon artificer 1 chronourgy wizard 2 whose basic idea was : a basic new student learning chronomancy in a school of wizardry, he botched a supposedly simple experiment in his Time travel class and was flung into the very distant past or future. He is now looking for signs of which way he needs to travel when he finally masters the principles from the classes he still remembers. Sort of an angry intellectual type who would definitely get in a fist fight over someone insisting that his equation was wrong.

----------


## Dissented

[QUOTE=Tawmis;25596668]This was fun to write.
So I flavored (it's pretty light) the "Giant" thing as not so much Giant Strength - but you can call on the Earth around you to empower you.
So everything is based on being channeled to the Earth (I envisioned, as you will see, the mother as a Herbalist/Druid type) who wants to show her son how to respect the Earth. Because of what she shows him - and how someone (big background villain for your DM to use if they so want to!) has definitely done something to not respect the Earth, and yes, it's a Dao.
I hope you enjoy - and I'd love feedback in this thread as it helps keep it bumped and alive.
=========================


Man I absolutely love what you came up with.  I think I can definitely pull a lot from this as we get further in the campaign.  The reflavoring of the Giant to Earth was a good touch :)

----------


## Tawmis

> Originally Posted by Tawmis
> 
> 
> This was fun to write.
> So I flavored (it's pretty light) the "Giant" thing as not so much Giant Strength - but you can call on the Earth around you to empower you.
> So everything is based on being channeled to the Earth (I envisioned, as you will see, the mother as a Herbalist/Druid type) who wants to show her son how to respect the Earth. Because of what she shows him - and how someone (big background villain for your DM to use if they so want to!) has definitely done something to not respect the Earth, and yes, it's a Dao.
> I hope you enjoy - and I'd love feedback in this thread as it helps keep it bumped and alive.
> 
> 
> Man I absolutely love what you came up with.  I think I can definitely pull a lot from this as we get further in the campaign.  The reflavoring of the Giant to Earth was a good touch :)


Thank you! I really enjoyed writing that. I like it when these character backgrounds take me mentally somewhere I've not gone before and challenge me to come up with ideas on how to make things work.





> I have a harengon artificer 1 chronourgy wizard 2 whose basic idea was : a basic new student learning chronomancy in a school of wizardry, he botched a supposedly simple experiment in his Time travel class and was flung into the very distant past or future. He is now looking for signs of which way he needs to travel when he finally masters the principles from the classes he still remembers. Sort of an angry intellectual type who would definitely get in a fist fight over someone insisting that his equation was wrong.


This was fun! I don't think I've written any Harengon backgrounds!
And to have fun with the time thing - I introduced an NPC for your character to encounter (when they get back to their time, should the DM care to) - and used an Elf NPC to show the time shunt backwards, which was a lot of fun to do.
I'd love to hear your thoughts in this thread as it keeps it bumped and alive, and allows others to potentially see it and request stuff. :)
That said, one with the show....
=====================

Head pounding. Ears ringing.

Slowly I open one eye and realize I am flat on my back  and not only that, the schools ceiling seems to have disappeared  because above me is nothing by open air, the moon, and twinkling stars. Slowly I rise and realize my entire body aches with pain. Turning my head to look around, pain rides on the fridges of every nerve in my body. It doesnt take long to realize that nothing looks familiar.

Rising to my feet and brushing myself off (these robes have seen better days!), I fix my ears which feel broken  but theyre not. Listening with my rabbit ears, I dont hear any sounds. Picking up my staff which survived whatever has happened to me, I use it to lean on for a moment as I walk to the edge of the forest and out of the clearing. When I reach the edge, I gaze back to where I was  and realize there is a large clearing  and where I landed was right in the center of it. Had I done that? Had I created that clearing?

Think. Think back. What happened before I just woke up?

That damn human  Arrigus Silvermind.

We dont like your kind here, rabbit, Arrigus growled.

I understand your simple mind, Arrigus, I chuckled maliciously as a retort, but what I am is a Harengon. Similar in appearance, yes, to what you humans call rabbits; however, rabbits are not bi-pedal. That means to walk on two feet if that was too complicated.

Arrigus was a student, around the same year as me, but hateful towards anything that wasnt human. He had tolerance for elves; thered been a female he seemed drawn to, named Laggatha Kirandia. He seemed to tolerate dwarves as well. It was anything else beyond that  halflings, Tieflings, Tabaxi anything that didnt look close to human. The dislike of halflings came from  apparently hed run into one who swindled him out of coin, so he thinks all halflings are swindlers. Hes arrogant, hateful, but he is also very good at what he does  hes intelligent, and that makes him dangerous.

His dislike for me, became more than just the fact that I didnt look human  his constant focus on toying with me had drawn sympathy from Laggatha, who was also a mage, so this fueled his jealousy that she would give me so much attention and make sure that I was OK after Arrigus had done whatever prank hed done to try and get me to leave the school. While I had no romantic interest in Laggatha, as Arrigus did, she became a good friend and she and I would often talk for hours; usually about the magic we were learning, but sometimes about home. She was interested in my home, in the Feywild, where Id originally come from  and how vastly different and wild it was compared to here.

Here.

I am not even sure where here is right now.

As I wandered through the woods, I eventually stumbled into ruins. As I examined the ruins, I could see writing  an older language, ancient. Thankfully, my interest in manipulating the time stream had made me a good study in some areas in history and I quickly realized  these were the Karse ruins located in the High Forest.

How was I here?

I was in Neverwinter  hundreds of miles to the West in the Tower of Wizardry.

Well, good thing I am in High Forest  that means, northwest of here was The Grandfather Tree which Laggatha had told me about in one of our many talks. Her people, the Wood Elves of High Forest, regarded it as a holy area and would often go there to seek peace and guidance. If I could find one of her people there, they might be able to better help me. At the very least, a Satyr, which Laggatha said were also common there, to help get me back to Neverwinter quicker than walking.

It took four days, and constantly climbing up trees, to see the Grandfather Tree peeking out, miles above the other trees, to ensure I was still headed in the right direction. When I finally reached the Grandfather Tree, it was everything Laggatha had said and more. It was breathtaking to behold; and fortune had finally favored me  I spotted a young female elf kneeling. I approached her and patiently waited for her prayer to be completed. As she rose and turned to see me  my breath caught in my throat.

She smiled. Can I help you, harengon?

Sorry, I quickly apologized and was thankful that my fur hid the flushing red of my skin. You bear a striking resemblance to a friend of mine, I finally managed to say. You must be her younger sister. You look so much alike. Laggatha, do you know her?

She looked at me puzzled. I am Laggatha, but I do not know you.

I stared at her for a moment, waiting for her to laugh and say she was joking. This was clearly Laggathas sister  though, admittedly, she never spoke of a sister  only a brother. Come on. Youre Laggatha Kirandias sister! She, admittedly never spoke of you  only of her brother  so I dont know your name. I extended my hand, a human and elf tradition Id picked up.

The young elf maiden drew her hand back. Im sorry, but I am Laggatha Kirandia. And I promise you, this is no jest  I know not who you are.

Come on, I insisted, putting my hand back at my side. You know that smug, arrogant, human, Arrigus Silvermind. From the school?

I know not this human, or what school you speak of, she said, taking a step back.

The Tower of Wizardry, in Neverwinter, I said, shaking my head, growing tired of the ruse.

At this, she paled and almost looked ghostly. How did you know? That is why I am here praying. I have longed to go to Neverwinter, to the Tower of Wizardry, to hone the magic I feel in my body. That is why I was here tonight, seeking prayers and guidance, so that my father could see how truly and deeply I want this.

Now it was me who felt my knees buckle. Even as I collapsed, the young elf maiden dropped her things to try and catch me.

Do you feel ill, harengon? she asked, concerned, reaching into her pouches for medicine.

I placed my hand on hers and whispered, Ive gone back in time. I gazed into her eyes horrified. Somehow, something Arrigus had done  I am sure of it  because the spell to simply reverse an orange back to a seed, as the class assignment was a simple one  Arrigus must have tampered with my spell book, so when I spoke the words, it broke the spell  thrusting me back in time.

I stood up and brushed myself off again. I need to go, and quickly I grabbed my things and ran. 

I needed to find a way to get back to my time  and teach Arrigus a lesson, once and for all.

----------


## ShadeRaven

*Name:* Listens-to-Wind
*Gender:* Male... though I'm not against the idea of _him_ being _her_ during some of the seasons if it makes for more interesting background.
*Race:* Eladrin
*Class:* (Samurai) Fighter... more like Shiere knight, but samurai is one of the closest available archetype both mechanically and thematically.
*Background:* Urban Bounty Hunter
*Notes:* Served as a honor guard to a powerful fay noble, but was forced to sacrifice his own honor in order to save his liege from a certain faux pas and therefore was exiled from the Feywild. Once in the mortal realm he found his livelihood as a bounty hunter. _I'd love to see some interesting fay twist on the otherwise done to death ronin story, but fail to come up with it myself._

----------


## KCWONDER99

> Thank you! I really enjoyed writing that. I like it when these character backgrounds take me mentally somewhere I've not gone before and challenge me to come up with ideas on how to make things work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was fun! I don't think I've written any Harengon backgrounds!
> And to have fun with the time thing - I introduced an NPC for your character to encounter (when they get back to their time, should the DM care to) - and used an Elf NPC to show the time shunt backwards, which was a lot of fun to do.
> I'd love to hear your thoughts in this thread as it keeps it bumped and alive, and allows others to potentially see it and request stuff. :)
> That said, one with the show....
> ...


I love it as much as I now dislike Arrigus that Jerk! You are really good at these, huge thank you from me! Interested to see the next ones you do

----------


## Mad Puppy

Hello TAWMIS,

I really enjoyed the write up you did for me a short bit ago, I'm now looking to join an online group and would like a good backstory to help get me in.

I'm starting with this as a baseline: *SHORT-TEMPERED HUMAN WARLOCK FROM THE ENDLESS WASTES WHO USED TO WORK AS A TAVERN BOUNCER* 

From this I've got the following start:
Human (Djinni Warlock)I made an enemy of an adventurer: I dared to suggest he and his friends were getting to drunk and out of hand at the tavern. They used spells to prevent me from subduing them, my strength alone wasn't a match for their spells. I was left impressed and defeated. I now am wary of confronting the adventurers here.I made a pack with a DjinnHow I became a warlock..... While working the Tavern working as a bouncer, I unwittingly tell a Genie "I wish I could be like those adventurers that stop in all the time with their large sums of money, tales of treasure and glory, and Ability with Magic and strength of arm. I'd trade this life for a good adventure, and the ability to use spell and my club against the monsters of the realm!" 
The Genie accepts the offer and grants magic powers in exchange for 2 years service. 

*PERSONALITY TRAITS*
I can stare down a hell hound without flinching.I face problems head-on. A simple, direct solution is the best path to success.I enjoy being strong and like breaking things.

*IDEALS*
Might. In life as in war, the stronger force wins. (Evil)

*BONDS*
I have two years to experience the Adventures as a Warlock of my Djini patron. Before returning.

*FLAWS*
Id rather eat my armor than admit when Im wrong.Short tempered



My plan is to go straight Warlock pact of blade....He will be a larger fella with intimidation and a short temper. I need help with the story of becoming a Warlock and maybe some expansion on the confrontation with Adventurers that left me so impressed.

----------


## Tawmis

> *Name:* Listens-to-Wind
> *Gender:* Male... though I'm not against the idea of _him_ being _her_ during some of the seasons if it makes for more interesting background.
> *Race:* Eladrin
> *Class:* (Samurai) Fighter... more like Shiere knight, but samurai is one of the closest available archetype both mechanically and thematically.
> *Background:* Urban Bounty Hunter
> *Notes:* Served as a honor guard to a powerful fay noble, but was forced to sacrifice his own honor in order to save his liege from a certain faux pas and therefore was exiled from the Feywild. Once in the mortal realm he found his livelihood as a bounty hunter. _I'd love to see some interesting fay twist on the otherwise done to death ronin story, but fail to come up with it myself._


Phew - sorry for the delay. Was in Summit meetings at work all week and mentally wiped out every day of every night.
So for this - I know you wanted something different than the "dishonored Samurai/Knight" feel - so I did something along those lines, but with a twist, which was easy to do with the Feywild type setting...
For the enemy of the start of the story, I wanted an evil Fey creature of some kind  and I thought of the Verdant Prince (which was a monster in 3e, that has not yet been ported over to 5e). But since its just for the background (your DM could come up with NPC stats if they so desired to use him as a part of the campaign down the line)  but for you (or your DM)  heres information about the standard Verdant prince:
https://forgottenrealms.fandom.com/wiki/Verdant_prince
Kathnick is based off of Katheryn Winnick (as the name suggests, and if youve read some of the other backgrounds, I have referenced her as well  I simply think shes one of the most beautiful women in this world today  fell in love with her from the moment I saw her in Vikings: https://m.media-amazon.com/images/M/...pg_UX1000_.jpg )
As always, I'd love to hear feedback in the thread - good or bad! - it all helps me improve! (So I know what I am doing right or wrong!)
And it helps keep the thread alive for others to see it!
As always! Enjoy!
===========================================

It is a tangled web; weaved by spiders so ancient, theyve been long forgotten.

I speak of the story of Eragus  or, what most simply call, Oakheart, the Treant  and the archfey dryad, Kathnick. There are stories that Eragus was a human warrior that Kathnick had fallen in love with; and in order to save him, transferred his soul into a tree, creating Oakheart. Yet, there are stories that it was Oakheart, who found Kathnick, and bonded her to him, in order to save her life. The truth is only known to them; and they never speak of it. As perhaps one of the oldest of the Treants in the Feywild, Oakheart rose up and became Lord Oakheart, Speaker of the Woods. His roots were said to touch all the corners of the Feywild, where he could hear the whispers of friends and enemies alike.

My name is Listens-to-Wind, and I am an Eladrin. Eladrin, like myself, are in many ways; like the Elves of the core world; however, we are native to the Feywild, a land of emotion, magic, and breath taking beauty. The people of my kind can often adopt and change, taking on the aspects of the four seasons  Winter, cold, often cruel; Spring, full of life and hope; Summer, bold, energetic; and Autumn, full of peace and goodwill.

As an Honor Guard, to Lord Oakheart, I found myself most frequently taking in the aspects of Summer in order to ensure I was ready to protect Lord Oakheart at a moments notice. They Feywild was ripe with as much danger as it was beautiful; and two such great dangers was a green hag by the name of Ukloosha Sakrinala  who despised the sheer beauty Kathnick possessed; and there was a verdant prince by the name of Cathmar, who despised Oakheart for reasons unknown; but many believed he too had deep feelings for Kathnick.

In truth, most who saw Kathnick, fell under her charms. Her blond hair that flowed around her, looked as if the rays of the sun itself had blessed the locks of her hair. Her piercing blue eyes were like the soft ripples of a welcoming lake. Her lips were full, and never quite smiling, yet never frowning either; somewhere in the middle. Her body was curved proportionately and when she walked, it was like the wind through the trees, how she swayed with each step.

The green hag, Ukloosha Sakrinala, though dangerous because of her ancient powers shed gathered over the centuries; she had mostly been threats and minor attacks against Lord Oakheart and Queen Kathnick; such as sending yeth hound to attack and disturb celebrations. The larger threat was Cathmar who often tricked adventurers who had come into the Feywild, by tricking them to do his bidding; and any who broke the Oath Bond of any verdant prince would be greeted with a death so excruciating that carrying out the oath was the only option.

Tonight was the Celebration of Summer Awakening; the first day of Summer in the Feywild. Its true that in the Feywild, there is always a celebration  emotions in the Feywild were always far more amplified than the Core World. As such, as I patrolled the area, I expected Yeth Hounds again, or perhaps Ukloosha would send Redcaps  gnomes, that required murdering to survive.

I walked along side Kathnick as she walked through the palace hall. She cast her soft blue eyes towards me, Do you have anyone, Listens-to-Wind?

Me, my lady? I asked, startled by the question. I do not, I finally said, gathering myself together. My life has always been being an Honor Guard for you, and Lord Oakheart. Despite the warmth of the summer day, there was a chill that surrounded Kathnick; she seemed to step closer to me, to absorb some of the warmth which my body naturally gave off in this Summer form.

As we continued down the hall, she said, I have loved Lord Oakheart all of my life, she confessed. However, like the sun and moon, we are forever apart often; only some days and nights, when there is an eclipse, does it feel like we are together. He is busy with the Court, as the Speaker of the Woods, and when he is not here  because he is the one I am bound to  I grow increasingly weaker, until he is home again. But even when he is home, his large form can not walk through these halls as you and I do. When there are celebrations inside, his form can not enter  so I always try to make the celebrations outside, so I can be with him.

I am sorry, my Queen, I stumbled over my words, folding my hands behind my back, words and comfort are not my specialty. I can only say that at least tonights festivities are outside, so you can be by Lord Oakhearts side.

She smiled, I taste great change in the wind.

I nodded, Summer is a time of change, like any season.

When the suns burn their brightest, and the fire warms the land, she said in a haunting voice.

Once outside of the Palace, where the Celebration of Summer Awakening was taking place, I bowed to Queen Kathnick and made my way to Lord Oakheart. Inside the Celebration of Summer Awakening there were centaur dressed in elegant downs, Satyr that were dancing and playing music, pixies and sprites fluttering all about, and fairy dragons shifting through their colors; as well as other Eladrin, Elves, and fey-folk.

When I reached Lord Oakheart, his deep, rumbling voice asked of me, How is the Queen?

She misses you greatly, my lord, I answered with a deep bow.

As I her, Lord Oakheart, the gigantic treant groaned.

Here she is now, my lord, I said and excused myself as Queen Kathnick approached.

As I patrolled the borders of the festival listening for either the howl of the yeth hounds or the clamoring heavy footfall of redcaps; Queen Kathnicks words rang in my ear again - When the suns burn their brightest, and the fire warms the land.

What had she meant? Thered been rumors that she could glimpse the future through abstract symbols as an Archfey. Had she seen something? Was it a warning?

Thats when I heard a commotion that broke me out of my thoughts, and I saw several humans emerge from the edge of the forests  and the one, adorned in green robes  hands glowing  I knew then what she had meant. Quickly I drew my blade and raced across the open field, shoving patrons aside with great force  but it was too late.

The human in green robes had cast his spell  and a fireball centered on Lord Oakheart struck  and Lord Oakhearts ancient limbs were engulfed in flames  and the entire land shook  roots burst through the floor, erupting, and throwing me off balance, so that I crashed into a centaur, then a Satyr, before falling on the ground. I tried to regain my footing, but roots were still erupting from the ground. I managed to get my footing finally, and as I ran towards the attackers, so focused on them  I never saw the run away wagon that slammed into me and brought me into darkness.

When I awoke, the commotion had been over. Lord Oakhearts flames had been extinguished but he had suffered grievously  and Treants, especially as ancient as Lord Oakheart took a long time to heal; as normal magics would not work on them  it required the nourishment of the land to heal Treants as ancient as Lord Oakheart.

Queen Kathnick stood on a pedestal. Bring me Listen-to-Wind! I was helped to my feet and kneeled before the Queen. I am sorry, my Queen. I was on the other side of the festivities.

You had a sworn duty to Lord Oakheart and I to protect us, the Queen shouted furiously. You failed. Your Lord is grievously wounded  and only the quick actions of the patrons of this party was he saved and the fires extinguished. The attackers mentioned Cathmar by name.

I will hunt him down, I vowed. He has gone too far, this time.

You will do no such thing, she snarled. You are banished from the Feyworld to the Core World. Gather your things and leave tonight. The portal of banishment will be opened for you.

I remained kneeled and looked up in shock and horror.

That night as I gathered my things, the door opened and Queen Kathnick entered.

My Queen, I began, in my attempt to apologize again.

She placed her finger on my lips. Know this. I am not truly angry at you. That was for everyone else. I will take care of Cathmar. I need you to go to the Core World  track down those who did this. This is why I truly banished you. Our vow is to leave the mortals alone  but this is too much. I need you to find them  and bring them back to me  dead or alive.

I understand, I bowed. Now I see why shed asked me if I had anyone. She had had a vision; she knew something like this was coming  and the weapon she was going to send to the Core World would need to be someone who had no connections to anyone else in the Feywild. I strapped on my weapon and bowed as the portal was opened before me

==================================================  ============




> Hello TAWMIS,
> I really enjoyed the write up you did for me a short bit ago, I'm now looking to join an online group and would like a good backstory to help get me in. I'm starting with this as a baseline: *SHORT-TEMPERED HUMAN WARLOCK FROM THE ENDLESS WASTES WHO USED TO WORK AS A TAVERN BOUNCER* 
> 
> From this I've got the following start:
> Human (Djinni Warlock)I made an enemy of an adventurer: I dared to suggest he and his friends were getting to drunk and out of hand at the tavern. They used spells to prevent me from subduing them, my strength alone wasn't a match for their spells. I was left impressed and defeated. I now am wary of confronting the adventurers here.I made a pack with a DjinnHow I became a warlock..... While working the Tavern working as a bouncer, I unwittingly tell a Genie "I wish I could be like those adventurers that stop in all the time with their large sums of money, tales of treasure and glory, and Ability with Magic and strength of arm. I'd trade this life for a good adventure, and the ability to use spell and my club against the monsters of the realm!" 
> The Genie accepts the offer and grants magic powers in exchange for 2 years service. 
> *PERSONALITY TRAITS*I can stare down a hell hound without flinching.I face problems head-on. A simple, direct solution is the best path to success.I enjoy being strong and like breaking things.
> *IDEALS*Might. In life as in war, the stronger force wins. (Evil)
> *BONDS*I have two years to experience the Adventures as a Warlock of my Djini patron. Before returning.
> ...


========
You didnt give your character a name, so I provided one (which naturally can be changed). But because I was looking for a desert type feel (I dont have any Middle Eastern type music) so I went to my Hell on Wheels soundtrack (which by the way  if anyone is reading this  you need to watch that show, it was on AMC). So I combined the main actors name to name your character (Ansount  from Anson Mount). There is a human who is introduced as Almukhalis Alkhafiu which is Arabic for Hidden Savior. That will become clear why. A town mentioned is called Manzil Muhatam which means Broken Home in Arabic. The Ghatlyn brothers are a reference to the Gatlin brothers mentioned in Kenny Rogers Coward of the County song. Bhekee is also a reference to said song. I also make a reference to hearing a pin drop also a reference to that song. (Yeah, I pull from everywhere for inspiration) More fun stuff  Sahir is Wizard in Arabic, Muharib is Warrior, and Muhtal is Rogue. You will see why that comes up. And Muqadam Alraghabat means Wish Giver in Arabic.
Anyway - with all of that said, I hope you enjoy. I feel like I got long winded. But I really lost myself in the writing of this one... Was fun.
As always enjoy and please leave me a feedback in the thread to bump it and keep it alive!
===============================================


The Endless Waste.

Gazing at it, from a distant mountain, or high up in the trees; you might think its beautiful. It appeared, in all honesty, to be made of waves of sand, frozen in time, spanning further than any ocean.

However, much like the ocean, the Endless Waste was full of danger; a sand storm could throw you in every direction, ripping away your possession, burying you beneath mounds of sand, tearing your flesh away  and should you survive, the landscape has so drastically changed that if you lost your compass in the sand storm, there was a good chance that death through dehydration would be claiming you soon.

But it wasnt just the sandstorms that made the Endless Waste as dangerous as it was it was also the roving animals, all of which, like anyone who walked the Endless Waste, was parched and starving  often fighting to the death, just to have its next meal  that included ankhegs, giant sand worms, the dreaded gold-death beetles, and of course, blue dragons. 

As if that were not enough, there were ample amount of roaming nomads and tribes, who were cannibals, feeding on other humanoids as a source of food and drink; believing devouring such flesh empowers them.

So why risk ones life and venture into the Endless Wastes?

Temples. Hundreds of temples now lie buried beneath the tons of grains of sand, that the occasional sandstorm reveals; and theres countless treasure, adventure, and often death to be found. 

My name is Ansount  and I am a bouncer at the Watering Hole, an established bar in an unestablished town deep in the endless wastes. The owner of the Watering Hole, a human, much like myself named Almukhalis Alkhafiu  but most simply refer to him as Khalis  found me, face down, in the Endless Wastes, the only survivors of a traveling caravan. The rest of the caravan had been blown apart by the sandstorm  when I regained consciousness, he showed me what happened  bodies were buried, part of them sticking out from the tidal wave of sand dunes. Hed asked me where I was headed, and I said I was simply getting away from home. He had looked me up and down and asked what I had been doing on the caravan  and I explained I was hired to protect it. He laughed at me. Said I could fight off the beasts and nomads, but every man and woman is at the mercy of nature. He ran his hands up and down my cut and tattered arms and nodded. 

You are strong, he acknowledged with a nod of his head. I could have use for someone like you.

When I asked what hed meant  he explained he was headed for Manzil Muhatam  a town that was barely standing, and that hed wanted to open a tavern there. I asked why he would open a tavern there if it was barely a town  and he said because there was none there, and he said  and I quote  seems like good business sense.

Gazing all around me, and seeing battered pieces of the caravan buried beneath the sands, like moments frozen in time, in tidal waves made of millions of grains of sand  I truly knew I had no other choice than to at least travel with him to Manzil Muhatam.

Our voyage to Manzil Muhatam wasnt without danger; wed encounter a band of roaming goblins, and Khalis was impressed by my bravado and direct approach to slaying the goblins, rather than trying to sneak around them or waiting for them to pass. Khalis smiled at me as I searched the last goblins corpse. Itd seem, yet again, Ive made a good business decision in employing your services.

I wont lie; whenever Khalis was around, I enjoyed displaying my strength, personality and my short temper. There was nothing sexual between what I felt when Khalis was around; it felt more like a son trying to show his father everything he could do so that his father would be proud of him. I always wanted to make sure Khalis was proud of me; I am not sure if its because he saved my life (he could have easily pocketed me and left me to perish in the dunes), or if it was because he was an older gentleman; and woe to those who would dare insult Khalis honor; most were left in desperate healing by the time I was through with them.

That was until one fateful night, where everything in my life changed.

Three brothers had come in; they were known as the Ghatlyn brothers  each one of the three were different: Sahir Ghatlyn was a wizard of some kind; Muharib Ghatlyn was a warrior  carried a long sword he swore was magical; and there was Muhtal Ghatlyn who was born as a small person, standing no more than three feet tall, unlike his other two brothers who stood six feet and a half.

Muhtal was the most dangerous of the three; at his height he was always caused trouble wherever he could, to simply prove that his height was not an issue  and in one way, he was a reflection of myself  in that he, like me, had a very, very, very short fuse.

It was when I saw Muhtal run his hands up Bhekees dress and laugh, as she batted him away. Bhekee was a Tiefling who had stumbled into Manzil Muhatam more dead than alive and managed to crawl into the Watering Hole, desperate to be hydrated. Khalis offered her drink and helped nurse her back to health, and here she remained; because like me, shed been escaping whatever was back at home. Being a Tiefling, Bhekee was often harassed, because of her demonic appearance, or that she was someone who was interested in bedding everyone, simply because she was  quite honestly  very beautiful. But Id taken it upon myself to be Bhekees guardian, so when I grabbed Muhtals arm you could have heard a pin drop.

Muhtal, why dont you and your brothers cash out for the night, and head back to your own place, I growled. Youve definitely had more than enough.

Do you even know who I am? he snapped back; naturally I knew who he was, just as he knew who I was. Ive murdered people for less. You dare even touch me? You?

I am about to do more than just touch you, I snapped back, feeling that short fuse in me suddenly ignite. I asked once. I wont ask again.

Bhekee shook her head, pleading, Its fine. Dont worry about it, Ansount.

Muhtal slid his hand back up the back side of her dress and I saw her flinch; her eyes told another story. He sneered and looked at me, You heard her. Its fine. Then he said the next few words with such emphasis, She. Likes. It.

And then it happened  the explosion in my mind. The fuse had reached the base. I drew my hand back and with as much force as my muscled arms could  and brought my clenched fist crashing down against the bridge of Muhtals nose. I felt it break beneath the force of my punch  and I waited for him to get up and attack me  but hed been laid out cold.

However, in the moment of my fury  Id forgotten it wasnt just him. Barely in time, a sword swung  nearly cutting my throat wide open; the swing had not been an attempt to decapitate me, but rather cut my throat open so I died a slow death, choking on my own blood. Id barely managed to avoid it, only because of the silence in the tavern  the sound of swinging steel through the air was all too familiar to me.

Muharib was swinging his blade wildly at me, furious Id struck his brother. I managed to pick up a wooden chair and use it as a shield against his wild swings; and I managed to get his sword caught between the legs of the chair  and with an attempt to yank it from his hands  instead the wooden chair cut in half as if the blade were made of something thinner than air. It was when I heard the spidery words of magic  that I saw Sahirs hands glow and suddenly I was pinned against a wall.

Bhekee cried out as Sahir approached. I should let my brother cut you from between your legs up to your throat. But I want to be the one to kill you. Sahir began chanting words of magic as his hands glowed  but it was Khalis voice which boomed louder than Id ever heard it.

You will do no such thing.

Muharib and Sahir turned and saw Khalis. I am not sure what they saw, but they kneeled down and picked up Muhtal and quietly left the bar, hissing a threat to me as Sahir released me. 

Khalis approached me and helped me up. You look no worse for the wear, he said, brushing me off. I guess thats something else you cant fight.

What do you mean? I asked.

When we first met, I said your weapon can kill the beasts and men of these lands, but it can not fight nature when she rains her fury down, Khalis explained as he walked with me back to the bar. Magic. That is something else you can not always just swing your weapon at. Magic, like the spear can be used both up close or from a distance, making it very dangerous.

Bhekee approached me and thanked me, and with a hug, I dismissed her to tell the patrons that everything was all right. I turned back to Khalis. I wish Id learned magic. So I could have understood what Sahir was casting and do something about it.

Magic takes great time and much studying, Khalis chuckled, and no offense my friend, he added, you do not look to be the type that studies.

I just want to be able to do it, I laughed, without all the studying.

Khalis grinned; and there was a glint in his eyes like Id never seen  and in that moment, I wondered if thats what the Ghatlyn brothers saw  something behind Khalis eyes. There is such a way, he whispered. There are those who, unlike Sahir, do not take the years of study  instead they make pacts with demons and the like  who bestow them powers.

I laughed, That sounds like it would require some studying too, as I know nothing about demons. All I know is how to fight. I shook my head, I wish I could be like those three  and others who come in here all the time  with large sums of money, with all their tales of glory and treasure! I would love to have my strength by also the power that Sahir possess! Id trade this life for a good adventure, with magic and my club, to crush those who would stand before my goals!

Tell me again, Khalis said, extending his hand. But take my hand.

Feeling this was odd, I reluctantly took his hand and said, I wish I could be like those adventurers who have come in here  spinning tales of glory and fame  using magic and might  together  slaying the beasts before them.

And I saw it again  Khalis eyes glinted  but this time, literally flickered  and suddenly the blood in my body was fire and ice; one chasing the other, then reversing through my body  and in the reflection I saw my own eyes glow like Khalis  and in that moment I saw Khalis, for a brief moment, not as the human who had saved me  but his true form, a Djinni.

I have given you that which you wished for, he whispered. But you must keep my secret safe and never speak of what I truly am; you are not the only one who has fled from home. But now I need you to do something for me. Use that which I have given you  venture forth and listen to the winds  and see if you hear of anyone who is tracking down my true name - Muqadam Alraghabat. If you hear of it, you must let me know immediately. My power is connected to you for two years; you shall be able to channel magic through the bond we share. Go now.

But the tavern? I asked.

Just then, a large human, battered chainmail, cut and bruised stumbled in, hands reaching out, Need water

It would seem a business opportunity has presented itself, Khalis smiled.

----------


## Mad Puppy

Quite well done TAWMIS!




> You didnt give your character a name, so I provided one (which naturally can be changed). But because I was looking for a desert type feel (I dont have any Middle Eastern type music) so I went to my Hell on Wheels soundtrack (which by the way  if anyone is reading this  you need to watch that show, it was on AMC). So I combined the main actors name to name your character (Ansount  from Anson Mount). There is a human who is introduced as Almukhalis Alkhafiu which is Arabic for Hidden Savior. That will become clear why. A town mentioned is called Manzil Muhatam which means Broken Home in Arabic. The Ghatlyn brothers are a reference to the Gatlin brothers mentioned in Kenny Rogers Coward of the County song. Bhekee is also a reference to said song. I also make a reference to hearing a pin drop also a reference to that song. (Yeah, I pull from everywhere for inspiration) More fun stuff  Sahir is Wizard in Arabic, Muharib is Warrior, and Muhtal is Rogue. You will see why that comes up. And Muqadam Alraghabat means Wish Giver in Arabic.
> Anyway - with all of that said, I hope you enjoy. I feel like I got long winded. But I really lost myself in the writing of this one... Was fun.
> As always enjoy and please leave me a feedback in the thread to bump it and keep it alive!


Agree I forgot to give the name, As I had only settled on one after posting. "Aeron Black" is what I settled on. Easy enough to change that. I also settled on a Cockney accent....so he will be fish out of water so to speak but that will work just fine. As in when I approach the brothers, I will use words like "you blokes 'ell be moving , yuh no good elephants trunk. Move on out and keepin' yer hands tuh yerselves!"

Hell on wheels is the perfect minds-eye setting too.

I do really like the Ghatlyn Bros with Muhtal as my nemesis/Hated enemy. Khalis as my father figure turned patron is perfect. It has the correct feel and good intro into the pact.
Great job! and Thank you again.

----------


## sonicthegoody

Would like a story for my new half elf warlock, his name is Aziz, he is the son of Aladdin, so he is a prince but still has his dad's and grandfather's bloodline of thieves so he still has the urge to steal and kinda want him to be kleptomaniac and a pathological liar. I also kind of want to work in a lion king reference with Aziz getting into some trouble and Aladdin has to come to save him and ends up dying. he has a flying carpet and a pet racoon, that also enjoys stealing.

----------


## Dissented

So I've got this great idea for a circle of stars warforged druid. His name is Relic (Rel) maybe because that's what the first druids who met him in the forest called him. He was a relic of the battles passed. 

But that's all I've really got, I figure he's neutral good and trying to find his way back into the new world. Would appreciate anything you can come up with. Happy holidays!

----------


## Tawmis

Odd! I didn't get notifications there was new posts to the thread!
Will work on these two! Sorry about the delay!

----------


## Dissented

Hey, no problem whatsoever. You do amazing work!

----------


## yellowrocket

Need help fleshing out a potential NPC.

A Bard, probably a human, but also contemplating a longer life spanned race. 

One renowned as a font of inspiration for tales, well versed in the politics and history of the land, and a possible quest giver. He knowledge and story telling have left him in demand (of the appropriate amount to be involved in the campaign when they meet him and growing as they grow)

From humble beginnings as a story teller, he grew as a performer and learns the lay of the land and its history as he travels. He seems to be involved as that character that's there for all the big events of his time in a Forest Gump kind of way. 

Is he better off as almost a random encounter character? One that shows up here and there over a campaign, or an in a singular place for an arc of a campaign? 

I wanted to be able to include you in my future campaign as I'll probably be using your writings for a few characters. So I'll probably be sticking with the name Tawmis as I doubt my players have read this site. And if they have hopefully they recognize your inspiration and writings in my world.

----------


## sonicthegoody

> Odd! I didn't get notifications there was new posts to the thread!
> Will work on these two! Sorry about the delay!


No problem at all, we are all busy thanks for everything you do. Amazing work.

----------


## Oramac

Happy holidays! Hopefully this thread is still going. I've never yet requested a background, but have had a good time reading a bunch of those already written. So this will be my first time offering opportunity for a background (I hesitate to say request as this one is a little......different.)

==================================================  ==================================================  ==

*Name:* Duke Reginald Morris

*Race:* Human

*Sex:* Male

*Age:* late 50s

*Setting:* Dragonlance (for the newly released published adventure)

*Background (Mechanical):* Mage of High Sorcery

*Class:* Necromancer

*Subclass:* Book of Undead Divination

*Description:* tall, frail looking, but stout of bearing (low strength, high con); Pale skin, thin white hair, clean shaven; he is a genuinely good person, but very quirky; not anti-social, but definitely socially-awkward; He was working as a mortician before Mages found him; hates his title, but can't escape it; Member of the Order of the White Robes

*Goal:* There's a war going on. Perhaps I can learn from the dead to help the living.

*NOTES:* I'm more than willing to change just about any part of this if it helps make a more compelling (and fun!) character at the game table.

----------


## Opsimos

*Name:* Galausitha Iswis Walthufnja Riqisis (->Language Nerd who likes to troll<-)
*Gender:* Male
*Race:* VHuman
*Class:* DSS 1/Warlock (Genie, Dao) 2
*Background:* Custom
*Setting:* Wildemount

*Notes:* Member of a somewhat established clan that the DM will mostly develop. They're not-so-bright people serving Ioun. Their living aasimar ancestor betrayed them after he build a base somewhere, looted the clan's treasury, and began to kidnap a few clansmen. This is vaguely known by Galausitha although he does not know his ancestor's motives or goals. 
What I'm looking for is an interesting personality and personal history for Galausitha and a connection to a ranger buddy named Finny. Bonus points if Galausitha's personality is easy to roleplay. Thank you so much for your help and happy holidays!

----------


## srkinguim

Name: Babidi
Gender: Male
Race: Fairy
age: (23)
Class: Warlock (Archfey) 1 (suport)
Background: Courtier
Setting: own 

Description: Short, fragile-looking, but robust (low strength, high strength); Pale skin, fine, medium white hair; he is a genuinely good person, but very quirky; not antisocial, but definitely socially awkward; He was working as a clerk in some courts before the recent events.

I know who my parents are/were. (my parents mysteriously disappeared dead/kidnapped by Chitine)
I was born in a house of the fey plane.
Siblings: 2 (I'm the oldest sibling).
we were raised by: my grandparents.
lifestyle: modest(neither rich nor poor).
abode : village near the forest.
easy to make friends and loved being around people.
I took part in an adventure (I almost died, I have ugly scars all over my body, I lost my ear).
gained a friend on an adventure o (dwarf Menegroth).
met the goddess anewin (goddess of taverns).
I was ensnared in my patronus' schemes after accidentally stepping through a portal.
fleeing from the Chitine, falling unconscious after going through the portal.
A dwarf (Menegroth) found me and took me to a tavern and there the goddess of taverns Anewin found out about my existence, and made me a tavern steward.
Now at the services of the goddess of taverns.

Goal: During my time working at Anewin's taverns, I discovered that I have a "talent" for creating exotic foods, but not everything is easy, to make them I need exotic spices.

NOTES: I'm more than willing to change just about any part of this if it helps make a more compelling (and fun!) character at the game table.

----------


## Tawmis

Weird. Never got any notifications of these newer replies either!
All right - couldn't sleep tonight, so I threw on the "Aladdin" soundtrack for this one...




> Would like a story for my new half elf warlock, his name is Aziz, he is the son of Aladdin, so he is a prince but still has his dad's and grandfather's bloodline of thieves so he still has the urge to steal and kinda want him to be kleptomaniac and a pathological liar. I also kind of want to work in a lion king reference with Aziz getting into some trouble and Aladdin has to come to save him and ends up dying. he has a flying carpet and a pet racoon, that also enjoys stealing.


So I see, Aziz was a evil human in the Aladdin cartoon series; but also he was apparently a main character in "Descendants" who was cut, and was to be Aladdin's and Jasmine's son - so clearly the one you are referencing I assume? I leaned VERY deep into the Aladdin feel, having fun with Bandit (the raccoon) as I named him (you can change it, but I think it fit the story and the character concept you had) - and the villain's name should be an obvious play on words too...
I enjoyed this and it certainly turned out longer than I thought. Even fit the Lion King reference in...
I'd love to hear feedback in this thread as it keeps it bumped and alive (and gonna see if I can fix the notifications!)
============================================



> Would like a story for my new half elf warlock, his name is Aziz, he is the son of Aladdin, so he is a prince but still has his dad's and grandfather's bloodline of thieves so he still has the urge to steal and kind of want him to be kleptomaniac and a pathological liar. I also kind of want to work in a lion king reference with Aziz getting into some trouble and Aladdin has to come to save him and ends up dying. He has a flying carpet and a pet raccoon, that also enjoys stealing.


The relentless sun beat down on the arid desert as Aladdin stepped out onto the balcony where he saw his son, Aziz. You should come inside son, Aladdin said, folding his arms in front of his chest. Its a blistering hot day today.

I am waiting for Bandit to return, Aziz said, standing and looking over the railing  a bright smile that could compare to the very sun that warmed the land, stretched across his features as Bandit, a furry, and sand covered raccoon emerged over the edge with an apple in his mouth.

Aladdin shook his head, You know, just because the raccoon has a mask does not mean you have to call him Bandit and train him to steal. Aziz picked up the Bandit who wrapped himself around Azizs neck.

Aziz looked at his father, Why not? Isnt that how you got all of this? Whatever happened to the genie? You never told me. And you always promise next time.

Aladdins already tanned face turned red beneath the tan. Ill tell you next time. That was in the past, Aladdin huffed. You are too much like me, he puffed. Entirely too defiant and too wise cracking for your own good! Now come inside, your mother wont stop talking about how youre going to get a horrible sunburn out here. Its far hotter than it has been in a very long time. The winds blow stronger than they have, bringing the heat and jagged sand crystals that bite at the flesh like tiny insects.

Aziz heaved a deep sigh and said, Come on, Bandit.  Bandit, the raccoon, mimicked Azizs sigh. As Aziz passed his father, Aladdin shoved them into the doorway. Bandit, Aladdin could have sworn, stuck his tongue out at Aladdin, but then began cleaning its paw; so he wasnt sure if he was seeing things.

Aziz had dinner at the table, which could have served thirty people with how long it was; and he and Bandit sat on one side (despite his mothers protest of having Bandit at the table; as Bandit insisted on cleaning everything in the water bowl that was placed in front of him). Servants conveyed messages back and forth between son and parents on opposite sides of the table.

That night, as Aziz lay in bed  Bandit began making excited sounds as he pressed his tiny, blackened, furry paws against the window. Aziz got up from bed, and leaned his head forward, his bleary eyes trying to see into the night. Bandit grabbed a clump of Azizs hair and yanked so that Azizs forehead hit the window with a resounding thud! This caused Aziz to shake his head and scowl at Bandit, who seemed to be pointing outside. Aziz looked outside and the night was clear with the moons white light piercing the dark blue sky of night. Aziz scowled again at Bandit. Did you wake me up because of the full moon?

Bandit yanked on Azizs hair and slammed his forehead into the window again with another resounding thud! Aziz rubbed his forehead, Stop that! Bandit pointed again out the window.

This time as Aziz looked out his jaw fell open.

Is that  a pyramid? The tip of a pyramid was visible under the moons piercing light; a pyramid that had been unearthed due to the wind. Aziz looked at Bandit. Do you think father do you think father put the genie in that pyramid and had it magically buried?

Bandits glittering eyes was all Aziz needed to see. Aziz put on his dress clothes and quietly opened the window with Bandit leaping on his shoulder as he descended the wooden trellis. He knew he couldnt get any of the horses; theyd report to his father he was out at night.

Unbeknownst to Aziz, however, he was already being watched; but not by the Royal Guard, or his father; bur rather his fathers assistant, Houphar. Well, well, well, Houphar smiled, it would seem the prince has sought adventure on his own. Houphar slid into his black robes and closed his own door behind him, trailing Prince Aziz.

It took an hour to reach the pyramid; itd seemed so much closer  and the entire time Aziz wondered if his father had already stumbled into his room and noticed he was gone. He kept looking over his shoulder waiting for the bells to sound; but they hadnt. More of the pyramid had revealed itself  now Aziz could clearly see a sealed door. He approached it and much like his father before him, Aziz had some practice with stealing and being a thief  but he could see no way to open the door. There was no locking mechanism; just an indentation  and if there was anything he learned about indentations is that you dont just stick your hand in it, unless you know what it is.

Bandit was on Azizs shoulder, looking from Aziz to the indentation. Aziz shook his head, as he extended his arm, I am not putting my hand on that thing, and as he extended his arm, Bandit ran along his arm, and his own tiny, furry hands stretched out. This is the worse idea, ever. If I get electrocuted or polymorphed into a sheep, I am going to be seriously upset at you. Aziz closed his eyes, took a deep breath and slammed his hand into the indentation and at first nothing happened  until a whirring sound from within grew louder and the doors opened. Welcome home, Lord Aladdin, a voice from the shadows called out.

Azizs eyes were wide. It thinks I am my father, he whispered. Bandit scurried down Azizs body and began to sniff around. Aziz made his way into a large room and his eyes were immediately drawn to a lamp that hovered in the center above a pedestal. Aziz made his way to it, whispering to himself, The genies lamp

Just then behind him, the pyramid rumbled. Intruder detected, it boomed  the pyramid shook with such force, that the ground split wide. Aziz was worried itd been him, but suddenly tumbling out of the shadow, he saw Houphar. Puzzled, Aziz asked, What are you doing here?

Houphar kept his dagger behind his back, and lied, Oh, my sweetest prince, I saw you walking the night. Id only hoped to keep an eye on you and keep you safe.

Why wouldnt you tell my father? Aziz asked taking a step back, closer to the levitating lamp.

My prince has never trusted me, Houphar said as he took a step closer. I wanted to keep you safe tonight, my prince and tell you tomorrow in secrecy how I knew youd gone out; and that you would see I did not tell your father.

Suddenly the pyramid boomed, Welcome home, Lord Aladdin.

What? Aziz looked around.

Houphar knew what that had meant. He spun around and saw Aladdin charging him. Beware my son, he has a dagger! He knew only you and I could open the pyramid! He meant to kill you and take the genie for himself.

Youre too wise, Houphar growled as he and Aladdin struggled; they tumbled and rolled, near the edge of the large crevice that opened. Houphar stabbed Aladdin on the hand, forcing him to release Houphar who kicked Aladdin who rolled down sliding over the crevice. Aladdin grabbed the edge as his body slid over. Houphar came to stand next to Aladdin who gripped on for his life. Toss me the lamp boy, or I step on your fathers hand and send him plunging into eternal darkness.

Dont do it, Aziz, his father called out. If you do, he will kill me anyway and he will have the power of the genies magic behind him.

But father, Aziz began.

For once in your life, Aziz, Aladdin called out, listen to me. Let me make it easy, and with that he released his hold and slipped into the darkness of the crevice never even screaming.

Houphar sighed, I hated your father, so righteous. Now, give me the lamp boy. Youre not getting out of this alive, otherwise. Give me the lamp and I let you and your mother run away free, if you promise to never return.

At that moment, Bandit bit Houphrar in the ankle, who screamed and released his dagger which fell into the same eternal darkness that Azizs father had plunged himself into. Bandit proceeded to run up Houphars body and leapt from his head, throwing Houphar off balance; and unlike Azizs father, Houphar plunged into the eternal darkness screaming.

Aziz leapt forward and caught Bandits tiny arms and pulled him over the edge.

Bandit scurried up to his shoulder as Aziz turned towards the floating lamp and wrapped his hands around it. A djinni emerged and whispered, I am sorry about your father, Aziz. I saw it all from the lamp. But, there may yet be something we can do about it. Promise yourself to me, and become my Warlock, and perhaps together, we may yet one day rescue your father from his fate

Aziz looked at the crevice, I thought he died

No, the djinni replied. This entire pyramid is mystical  hes fallen into the Astral Plane. Where, I am not certain. But hes somewhere out there  it will take some time to relocate where hes landed. In the meantime, theres much for you and I to do as we bond.

======================




> So I've got this great idea for a circle of stars warforged druid. His name is Relic (Rel) maybe because that's what the first druids who met him in the forest called him. He was a relic of the battles passed. But that's all I've really got, I figure he's neutral good and trying to find his way back into the new world. Would appreciate anything you can come up with. Happy holidays!


I've never played a Warforge - ever. Nor have I had any in any campaigns I run (don't really fit my world yet), nor in any campaigns I've played in, ironically.
But through this thread, I've written quite a few Warforged origins - and since I am so vastly unfamiliar with them I always worry if I got it right.
I enjoy writing them - because there's a sense of mystery to the characters always.
Anyway, I hope you enjoy the story! 
Would love to hear any feedback - good or bad! It helps me grow, also keeps the thread bumped and alive.
Enjoy!
====

Dont you see! The Tiefling paced back and forth, his hands behind his back. For so long, we have used the power of the sun to harness power into these Warforged creations. But I think Ive figured it out  you see, the constellations  they have meaning. Look, there, he shoved his companions head towards the telescope. Do you see the pattern in the sky? The horse? The dragon? The spear?

His companion, rubbing the socket of his eye as he pulled back, I suppose.

The Tiefling sighed, glaring at his human companion. The stars  the cosmos  the very gods dwell there. What if we could harness such power? Such secrets into this Warforged? We can finally turn the tide of this war that has ripping our world apart.

I dont know Erikkus, the human, named Kres said, scratching his head. I think this war is all but over and were just too ignorant to see it; we believe that somehow we will overcome.

I have spent my entire life being questioned, Erikkus eyes flared, just because of how I look. I spent my entire life striving to prove myself. Some might think Ive gone mad in my quest, he admitted, allowing the flare in his eyes to simmer down. Ive seen it even in your own eyes, Kres  my best friend throughout my childhood  how, in recent weeks you look at me with concern.

Its just youve spent so much time invested in this, Kres eyes drifted to the hollow Warforged, thing. Each day the Anzi army has closed its hold around our country, the noose ever tighter. Soon we will have no escape, no air. We should just abandon the country and flee and hope that we survive.

I cant ask you to stay, Kres, Erikkus said, his voice low. But you cant ask me to leave.

Kres heaved a deep sigh. I am in this until the end.

Together Erikkus and Kres worked relentlessly, often forgoing sleep, as the sounds of the every approaching war drew nearer. Finally, as Erikkus clicked the final gear into place, aligning the Warforgeds internal telescope to the heavens; its eyes flared open.

At the same moment, the Anzi army burst through the doors. The Warforged gained sentience just in time to see Kres murdered by an assassin, repeatedly stabbed in the neck, blood spraying the walls. The Warforged turn and saw a large fighter had grabbed Erikkus and snapped his neck. Erikkus life faded from his eyes as he gazed at the Warforged who was now alive. Enemy detected, was the last thing Erikkus heard before his own life ebbed away finally.

The screams of the Anzi army could be heard as bones snapped, body parts were torn from limb to limb as the Warforged, awakened and powered by the Cosmos, marched forward from Erikkus small lab and into the small village hed taken refuge in so many years ago. The Warforged proceeded to march through and decimate without mercy or remorse, any who bore the symbol of the Anzi army. The Warforgeds actions proceeded to inspire the people of the hamlet, who had once been fleeing, now turned and used farming equipment to turn on the Anzi. The inspiration grew, spreading out from this hamlet, as people followed the Warforged, fighting alongside him.

The story of the Warforgeds actions were such that when he appeared on the battlefield, the die hard Anzi army often broke rank and fled.

Sixteen years after the bloodiest war had begun; it finally came to end in the woods, at Ciorcal Cloiche  a small forested area with spiraling stones formed in a circle. Here, the Warforged, designed to fight the Anzi army, had finally shut down  its primary goal accomplished. It slumbered against one of the large stones, and did what mortals often did  it fell asleep.

Over the years that passed, nature reclaimed the area, the stones covered in spiraling vines, which also embraced and encased the Warforged, until one day, several druids who had come to this area, drawn by some sense of power  believing it to be the circle of stones  discovered the Warforged. Prying it from the endless vines, they could see that the markings and damage on it showed itd been from ages long gone.

As the night sky, the moon shining brightly, the stars glittering in the heavens, celestial symbols powered the ancient Warforged who awakened  the star chart that had been embedded into its hands showing connecting lines.

One of the druids looked at the awakened Warforged. What do you call yourself, my friend?

The Warforged recalled its ancient memory  itd been so long, they were like small fragments  pieces of a star chart that were missing. I have no name, the Warforged replied. My creator perished before I was given a name.

Judging by the markings, youve been around for a long time, the second druid commented. Youre like a relic.

Relic, the Warforged replied. I shall take the name Relic, if that is what I am.

Or just Rel for short, the first druid said.

Relic nodded. I would like that.

=======





> Need help fleshing out a potential NPC.
> A Bard, probably a human, but also contemplating a longer life spanned race. 
> One renowned as a font of inspiration for tales well versed in the politics and history of the land, and a possible quest giver. His knowledge and storytelling have left him in demand (of the appropriate amount to be involved in the campaign when they meet him and growing as they grow)
> From humble beginnings as a story teller, he grew as a performer and learns the lay of the land and its history as he travels. He seems to be involved as that character that's there for all the big events of his time in a Forest Gump kind of way. 
> Is he better off as almost a random encounter character? One that shows up here and there over a campaign, or an in a singular place for an arc of a campaign? 
> I wanted to be able to include you in my future campaign as I'll probably be using your writings for a few characters. So I'll probably be sticking with the name Tawmis as I doubt my players have read this site. And if they have hopefully they recognize your inspiration and writings in my world.


Hah! Flattery will get you everywhere...!
I had fun writing this one.
The characters mentioned are either my characters, or the names of characters from my own campaign, which was fun to do.
This was a lot of fun, and hopefully gives fuel to how you can use, Tawmis the Bard...!
I'd love to hear comments, as always!
It helps me (and it lets me know it got read!) but also keeps the thread bumped and alive!
Enjoy!
========

The firewood crackled, sending small flecks of ash and flame ever dancing, spiraling upward before burning out completely. Shadows danced around them, weaving in and out of the woods, creating varying expressions on each of their faces.

What did you say your name was bard? the Dragonborn fighter asked as the flames reflected off his damaged chainmail armor.

A human figure, adorned in forest and dirt colored robes with a lute strapped to his back and a large, leather bound book with small rubies adorned down the spine. Tawmis, the human bard said, as he pulled back his cowl with his other hand. Im sure youve heard of me.

I cant say that I have, the Dragonborn growled.

Easy now, Silver, the female elf, clearly a cleric by the symbol she wore on her chest, said as she placed her hand on the Dragonborns arm. My name Asilia. This over here, she gestured to the Dragonborn, is Silver. Next to him is our halfling friend, Morobunce.

Morobunce extended his hand to Tawmis.

I wouldnt shake his hand, Asilia smiled. Not unless you enjoy traveling a little lighter, she winked. Morobunce smiled coyly. Next to Moro is Dalmarius, she gestured to the elf who kept to the deep shadows of his cloak  a wizard, by the looks of it, with the staff he was holding. Despite the shadows his cloak provided, one thing was also clear  he was no elf but rather a Drow. Its no wonder he kept his features hidden. The Drow have a bad history among many. The grumpy one over there, Asilia gestured to the dwarf sitting slightly apart from the others, is Karnstone of the Northwind. Northwind, home of the barbarians; also explains why he was sitting away from the fire  he was used to the cold winds that pierce the flesh. And lastly, Asilia rounded up the group, is Pallus, our resident forest gnome.

And druid, Tawmis remarked, noticing Pallus leafy attire. Pallus blushed and hid deeper into the greenery.

So what can we do for you, bard, Asilia asked. It was becoming more and more clear that she was the obvious leader.

Well, Tawmis replied as he sat himself between Asilia and Silver, and as far away from Morobunce as he could be. Ive been on the road for weeks now. My feet are blistered. I was looking to make camp when I spotted your campfire.

I told you it was too bright, remarked Dalmarius from beneath his cowl.

Tawmis smiled towards Dalmarius then looked back at Asilia. She was breathtakingly beautiful; but then Tawmis found most female elves tended to have that effect on him. He cleared his throat and his thoughts, As I was saying  been traveling for weeks, tired, and saw your campfire. When I got close I saw you looked like a trust worthy bunch. His eyes lingered on Morobunce, as if to say, Well, except maybe you. He smiled and continued, And I thought to myself, Self, theres safety in numbers and these folk look mighty nice!

Youre welcome to share our campfire, Asilia remarked, and rest with us tonight.

Would this be a good time to mention that the giant spiders further back, Tawmis smiles, I am sure you saw them  well, I ran into them and had to drop some of my bags because they were stuck in the webs. Well, one of the said bags I left behind had my food in it.

Were not giving him any of our food, Silver growled. It took us along time to gather these rations.

Asilia laughed, We have more than enough. Here, have some of this, as she handed Tawmis some dried meat.

Well, the least he could do is pay us for it, Morobunce chimed in.

Well, I would, Tawmis replied, between chewing on the dried meat. But there were some bandits, just before the spiders

Then what benefit are ye  to us tonight, except fer takin our food an ramblin like the north wind? Karnstone growled from off to the side. Certainly no good in a fight, if ye be runnin from spiders an brigands.

I could pay you in something that is far more valuable than coin, Tawmis said, taking the last bite of dried meat and throwing the crumpled paper into the fire pit which sent flames flickering high, and more ash and smoke.

Stop that, Dalmarius growled, his dark features more present in the flash of the flames.

I have stories, Tawmis replied. Hundreds of them. Heard about the one where the wife sold the soul of her daughter so that her husband might live? How about the one about the sacred blood of Frostmane  Karnstone, you are probably familiar with that one? Theres one about a Drow Paladin who turned her back on her people to save a couple whod been slaves? You ever heard of Sureena Pyresin, Dalmarius?

Tawmis continued to skim over the hundreds of stories he was aware of; some hed admitted had become far more fabricated over the years; some he claimed he was there, but as the great actor he was known for across the land (though the party exchanged confused glances), he claimed to be there but took on another name. He even claimed he was there when a Warforged was assigned to protect a very special princess; and thats how hed gotten his foot into the courts.

As he wrapped up one of his many stories, which seemed to zigzag and interact with a number of other stories, he took a deep breath. So, as you can see. Ive been around. Ive met some astounding people. Learned so much along my travels! Even being here, speaking with you all, Ive learned a thing or two. I take every meeting with me forward. Because, Ive told a hundred stories. But the best one is yet to be told. Thats your story.

====




> Happy holidays! Hopefully this thread is still going. I've never yet requested a background, but have had a good time reading a bunch of those already written. So this will be my first time offering opportunity for a background (I hesitate to say request as this one is a little......different.)
> 
> =================
> *Name:* Duke Reginald Morris
> *Race:* Human
> *Sex:* Male
> *Age:* late 50s
> *Setting:* Dragonlance (for the newly released published adventure)
> *Background (Mechanical):* Mage of High Sorcery
> ...


It was interesting trying to find a way to tie something like "Necromancy" to the Order of the White Robes...
But as I began to write this... Duke Reginald Morris began to tell his own story for me...
And made it very easy.
This one flowed very naturally from me, probably because of my love of Dragonlance.
I'd love to hear your thoughts (even if you hate it! Tell me!)
Comments help me grow and also keep the thread alive.
Enjoy!
=====

Just east of Kalaman lay Hinterlund where Duke Reginald Morris made his living as a mortician. As he paced around the mortuary, his pale skin and thin, white hair, almost making him look as if he should be one of the dead, he muttered to himself. The rumors of war, he said, shaking his head. This room will soon be full of many more. He leaned down and looked at the corpse of an old, male human who had died of natural causes. I never mind it, when someone has lived out their entire life like you have, Crandon. But its when someones life is cut short, he stood up and looked over at another; a young man, murdered in the night. He walked over and placed his hand on the corpses chest. You, Herick; you never truly got to live to see your potential. Soon this room will be full of others like you. Young men who march off to this war they say is brewing and get cut down in their youth.

Duke Reginald Morris placed his hand on Hericks cold chest and closed his eyes. I cant expect to hear all of their stories, Duke muttered to himself, but yours, I can hear. In his minds eye he could see Herick walking and then heard the young mans voice. He opened his eyes and could see a shimmering, ghostly figure of Herick standing in front of him. What happened to me?

I need you to tell me, Duke Reginald Morris replied. I need you to remember.

Im dead, Hericks phantom suddenly realized. 

Yes, I am sorry, Herick. They found your body by the Firemoon farm, Duke Reginald Morris explained.

Duke Reginald Morris came from a long line of morticians. His father, grandfather, and great grandfather were all morticians; and beginning with his great grandfather, had kept a tome of their findings and passed it down each time. It was tattered and beaten; and like his father and grandfather before him, each of them possessed this ability to tap into something.

This not only made them sought after morticians  not that morticians were often sought after  but they often brought a sense of peace to those whod lost a loved one, because they were able to communicate with the spirits and pass the message on to those who had lost a loved one.

Firemoon farm, Hericks haunting voice recalled. I had gone there to meet Dharla. Something someone

Think back, Duke Reginald Morris whispered. You can see everything  you are not restricted by your own eyes. What do you see? Turn around.

The phantom of Herick turned around in the mortuary, but his movement was reflected in his memory as well. Tiberius, Herick whispered. He stabbed me from behind. Why?

Its as Duke Reginald Morris had suspected; Tiberius had longed for the hand of Dharla for many years, but Herick was the one shed longed for. He was kind and generous and spoke poetry; while Tiberius was rude, crass, and demanding of her, expecting that she would love him for his youthful, strong, frame and the money his family had.

When I first sensed your power, a second voice said, startling Duke Reginald Morris and snapping his mind from the spell. He spun around and saw a youthful human, long brown hair pulled back in a ponytail similar to how many of the Knights of Solamnia had worn their hair; but this was no Knight. This youthful, young man wore white robes and leaned on a staff  a Mage of High Sorcery. I thought perhaps you were a follower of Chemosh, the evil god of the undead; and I thought that you and I would battle one another. He smiled at Duke Reginald Morris and said, I am glad to see I am wrong. The necromancy you use; its not to raise large armies of undead, but to bring peace to the dead and to the loved ones who must bury their dead. Your heart shines with light rather than shadow. But where there is light, there is always shadow  for light always casts darkness, but darkness can exist without light. I need to know when the war comes  and it is coming  that you will not be overcome by the shadow.

Who are you? Duke Reginald Morris asked.

Pardon me, the white robed mage nodded. My name is Pyter, and I am, as you might guess, one of the Order of the White Robes. I was passing through when I sensed an energy  and I followed it to you. I would like to extend an offer to come to the Tower of High Sorcery to take the Test that every Wizard should take.

I am not interested, Duke Reginald Morris brushed off the offer.

What if I told you, that you  and your unique ability  would be a great asset in the war that is brewing, Pyter explained. Your uncanny ability to speak with the dead the way you do could make a difference on the battlefield.

Battlefield? Look at me, I am fifty years old, I am too old to see battle, Duke Reginald Morris scoffed.

You will see it, Pyter said more firmly. Whether its out there, trying to make a difference, he continued, or trapped in a corner, in this mortuary, surrounded by piles of bodies from the people who live here in Hinterland; before they come here and then theres no one left to bury the dead.

Duke Reginald Morris sighed.

He grabbed his family tome and looked at Pyter. Lead the damn way.

====



> *Name:* Galausitha Iswis Walthufnja Riqisis (->Language Nerd who likes to troll<-)
> *Gender:* Male
> *Race:* VHuman
> *Class:* Divine Soul Sorcerer 1/Warlock (Genie, Dao) 2
> *Background:* Custom
> *Setting:* Wildemount
> *Notes:* Member of a somewhat established clan that the DM will mostly develop. They're not-so-bright people serving Ioun. Their living aasimar ancestor betrayed them after he built a base somewhere, looted the clan's treasury, and began to kidnap a few clansmen. This is vaguely known by Galausitha although he does not know his ancestor's motives or goals. 
> What I'm looking for is an interesting personality and personal history for Galausitha and a connection to a ranger buddy named Finny. Bonus points if Galausitha's personality is easy to roleplay. Thank you so much for your help and happy holidays!


I always find it difficult to write for DM specific stuff, when I am not aware of what their plans are - because I don't know what I might write that might conflict with their plans or development.
So I kept it pretty simple... but at the same time it was a lot of fun.
You didn't name the Assimar ancestor - so since I used him in this story to allude to his thief I gave him the name "Saimaar" (which is basically just all the letters of 'Aasimar' scrambled to spell a name).
I did manage to introduce Finny and tie him to the story (if Finny is a player in the game, they may want to review this too, as I allude that your character and his have been friends for awhile)
The shard of glass is eluding to the Divine Soul, when you see it; and I explain how the Genie portion comes into it, as well.
As always I'd love to hear what you liked or disliked - and what may work or not work for your DM's campaign, if you have that info.
Enjoy!
===================

Forjar hammered away ever so gently at the glass decoration hed just pulled out of the furnace; itd been tradition to offer Ioun, the goddess of knowledge, an annual gift at the ioun stone in the center of town. Gifts would have to be from a trade the person was skilled at so that Ioun could accept the gifts and read the knowledge and care that was put into it.

Youve been at this for weeks, Forjar, Galausitha sighed.

And you would be wise to get starting on whatever gift you plan on giving Ioun at the ioun stone ceremony, Galausitha, the dwarf muttered. Forjar, like all dwarves, enjoyed his time at the forge; but unlike other dwarves, who thrived on crafting steel weapons, Forjar enjoyed forging glass. His work was well respected and loved, and people clamored around him hoping he would have the time to create a beautifully colored window for them.

Ill think of something, Galausitha shrugged.

Think of something? Lad had ye not even given it any thought? Forjar paused, perhaps for the first time in weeks, and looked at Galausitha, mouth agape. Its a wonder that Ioun hasnt struck ye down yet, lad. With that Forjar gave another gentle hit of the hammer and a small, fragmented piece of glass flew and struck Galausitha in the neck. It was so small that itd barely been noticeable and Galausitha tapped his neck, thinking that an insect had bitten him. Just cause ye got some kind of divine linage or some nonsense, Forjar continued to shape the glass, ye think ye can sit on your duff until some divine insight comes to yer mind.

Finny, a good friend to Galausitha, laughed. Finny was unlike both Forjar and Galausitha, because Finny didnt enjoy his time inside the small hamlet, and would much rather spend his time wandering around the woods and living off the land. The only time he truly came inside the hamlet was to try and convince Galausitha to head out into the wild with him.

Finny threw the piece of wheat hed been chewing on at Galausithas forehead. Galausitha looked at his friend and Finny gestured with a jerk of his head that it was time to go. Galausitha nodded and looked at his dwarven friend, We will be back later, Forjar.

Well ye know where I will be, Forjar grumbled as he smoothed one of the edges of glass; thered been a small chip he hadnt noticed.

As Finny and Galausitha walked through the woods, Galausitha muttered, I really should get to starting on something for the Ioun Stone Ceremony. He looked at Finny, Have you already started something?

Finny shrugged, Just going to make something from the woods like carve something out of a branch or something. Galausitha sighed. Galausitha had no idea what they would do for the ceremony.

Maybe we can go to the Ioun Stone Circle and see what others have put there? Galausitha shrugged. Maybe I can get inspiration from that?

As Finny and Galausitha approached the Ioun Stone Circle, they could hear someones voice; and they sounded angry. Finny placed his hand on Galausithas arm. We shouldnt go forward, he whispered. It could be bandits.

Galausitha looked at his friend, Sounds like only one person. What if theyre robbing the offerings at the Ioun Stone?

Finny shook his head and whispered, Its not worth it. Lets turn around. And if you want to check, we should double back and see if we can get others to come with us.

Galausitha nodded. I will wait here. If they leave I will come get you. In the meantime, you go back and fetch others. Finny quietly snuck away, heading back for the hamlet as quickly as possible. Galausitha edged forward and unfortunately snapped a twig beneath his foot. A hand suddenly thrust through the brush and pulled him out of the shadows. When Galausithas eyes focused he saw his living ancestor, Saimaar. What are you doing here?

Saimaar looked furious and frustrated. Do you know where it is?

Where what is? Galausitha asked, genuinely confused.

Dont toy with me, Galausitha, Saimaar growled. I know its here. I can feel it.

I dont know what you mean, Galausitha replied.

Worthless whelp, Saimaar growled and threw Galausitha into the largest Ioun Stone, which he struck with such force, that it cracked the stone as Galausithas head slammed against it. Galausitha saw Saimaar rummaging through some of the offers that had already been placed before darkness, and Galausitha assumed, death took him.

However, Galausitha awoke to see the offerings scattered about. He rubbed his head and felt the moist blood from the wound; he looked at his hand in bewilderment and then looked at the large Ioun stone hed been thrown against. An odd mist seeped from the stone. Galausitha tried to quickly crawl away, but the head wound had left him dizzy, so as he stood he nearly collapsed almost instantly. He turned, dreading the end  for what he assumed was a second time  as the mist continued to grow.

It took the form of a misty, rock looking form as it looked down at Galausitha. You, mortal have freed me from my prison, the Dao said, his voice booming. But I can see that in doing so, your wounds are fatal and you will die shortly. For your service of freeing me, I shall bestow one boon upon thee  I shall spare your life. But, I am still weak  and need you to do things for me until I can regain my true power. Will you accept my offer to save your life at the cost of serving me?

Galausitha, though his mind was blurry, and he could feel the swelling in his brain, was of clear enough mind to know he had no desire to die so young. I accept your offer, he said.

Good, the Dao said and vanished at the same moment Galausitha lost consciousness again.

He was awakened by Finny, who was surrounded by others, all looking at Galausitha curiously. When they asked what had happened  Galausitha could scarcely remember, realizing that the last thing he remembered was being thrown against the large Ioun stone  and what happened after  he wasnt entirely sure if it was real or some fevered dream. But who had thrown him? His mind felt like puzzle pieces that had been scattered all around. There were pieces  some of which he could see  but it wasnt clear.

====



> Name: Babidi
> Gender: Male
> Race: Fairy
> age: (23)
> Class: Warlock (Archfey) 1 (support)
> Background: Courtier
> Setting: own 
> Description: He was working as a clerk in some courts before the recent events.
> I know who my parents are/were. (My parents mysteriously disappeared dead/kidnapped by Chitine)
> ...


I was confused at first - because when I saw "fairy" I was like, "Great! Not done a fairy background yet!"
Then I saw Menegroth - and I immediately recognized that as Tolkien.
So I kept reading - and saw "Anewin" and wondered if it was a take on Arwen, also from Lord of the Rings?
Regardless, I assumed it was your own setting as you noted and went from there.
I focused on how your character has the unique recipes thing and built backwards from there.
There's some fun in the dialogue and the way that it's written, because Fairies and the Fey just beg for some silliness.
The Archfey I mentioned is one from my own campaign (Solas Asdorcha) who - ironically - was a Pixie who ascended into Archfey status. So naturally you can change the name if you want.
But here it is - hope you enjoy it.
As always, I'd love to hear feedback - what you liked or didn't like or both - because first time (I think?) writing a fairy background in this thread.
Enjoy!
============

Mortals always talk about how the Fey Realm is full of beauty and magic; and everything is to the extremes  colors are more vibrant, the skies are purple, fairy dragons flutter about in every tree. Admittedly, all of that is essentially true.

Namely how everything in the Fey Realm is in extremes. My name is Babidi, and I have the good fortune of working for Solas Asdorcha  who, as an Archfey  has a lot of mortals and other beings across the multiverse who call out to her for favors. You know who has to keep track of these favors, so that she can call on them for an exchange, or simply answer or ignore them? Me.

Dont get me wrong, its an enjoyable job. I am lucky that Solas Asdorcha noticed me and offered me such a position in her High Court. But while others get to mingle and dance at these festivities in the Fey Realm that Solas Asdorcha often celebrated, I was in an office, sorting through requests  since Mortals rarely understand how often the Fey simply enjoy celebrating anything. Three clouds in the morning sky? That calls for a celebration of the Tri-Clouds. Id like to say I am exaggerating, but Im not.

But Solas Asdorcha was gracious; she kept my family and I safe. Her only real demand is that her employees never leave the realm  or they become true servants to her rather than employees of her. Which, over all, wasnt a bad deal at all; after all why would anyone leave this fantastic realm?

For me, life was pretty normal. I was raised by my grandparents, and I had two other siblings (though I was the oldest among them). My grandfather told me about how my mother had gone missing in the Dorchadas Caverns  and my father, fearing for her safety when she hadnt returned in two hours  went after her. Neither of them were heard from again. My father believes that the Chitine captured them. The Chitine, here, thrived on capturing Fairies such as myself and parents. They rip our wings out, my grandfather said, and harness the natural magic in our bodies to complete dark rituals.

My grandmother always told me how my mother had a special talent for making exotic food and when one day I finally asked just why my mother ventured into the Dorchadas Caverns if she knew it was home to the dreaded Chitine, my grandmother sighed and said, Because only inside the Dorchadas Caverns do Shrieker mushrooms as well as the purplish mushroom known as violet fungus. My grandmother explained that the inside of the cap of a shrieker contains special nutrients that add incredible flavor when applied to food and that, despite the dangers a shrieker mushroom possessed by emitting such a loud alarm, my mother had said they were worth the risk. The violet fungus, my grandmother explained, was used to break down the material  because if it was cooked, the fungus ability to break down things could be harvested. It was almost like digestive oil if carefully applied could break down materials. My grandmother laughed and told me a story how it reminded her of how when my father had encountered a rust monster.

Over the years I became increasingly curious about the Dorchadas Caverns and trying to harvest these mysterious mushrooms my mother had once harvested. One night, on the way to my simple home from a long night (some of these nights seem eternal in length, I am telling you!) working for Solas Asdorcha, after sorting out a number of requests from a gnome wizard named Dango, I paused as I looked to the west where the Dorchadas Caverns were  embedded into the side of Greystone. I heaved a deep sigh and told myself Id just take a quick look inside. Just a few steps in. Just to see if I could see any of these mushrooms.

I trekked westward and made my way up the Greystone Mountain, where I finally reached the mouth of the cave  and what I say mouth of the cave  I literally mean mouth of the cave. The entrance had jagged rocks on the top and bottom that seemed to represent teeth. Coming out from the cave was an unnatural coldness; as if the peaks of Greystones snow covered caps somehow channeled themselves all the way from the top to exit through this horrible looking mouth.

I stepped inside, and the coldness seemed to double in intensity. Waiting for my eyes to adjust to the unnatural darkness, I could see no mushrooms of any kind; just cold, stone, rocks. Itd be a wonder that any grew in here with the amount of cold that rattled my bones. I fluttered inside a little further; a little further; a little further. Before I knew it, when I turned around I could no longer see the mouth of the cave behind me  but up ahead, I saw a faint purple glow. The violet fungus, which means the shriekers should be close by as well. I inched ever closer, my eyes scanning the bleak caverns for any sign of trouble

However, being inexperienced as I was, I wasnt aware that the Chitine could scale walls. I was a fly in the spiders web, and before I knew it, six Chitine had descended upon me and captured me. For days, I was tortured at the expense of the Chitines pleasures. Theyd cut me up, crushed my wings, and cut off a piece of my ear as a part of some ritual. As I lay in their cage, death lingering over me in the form of a woman with a spidery torso in my fevered state, I suddenly heard a loud, gruff yell in what mortals called The Common Tongue. I could barely force myself to sit up  but when I did, I was surprised. It was a Dwarf who was using a Warhammer to smash his way through the Chitine.

Back! I heard him shout as he crushed the skull of a Chitine beneath his mighty weapon. Back to the Hell hole of your spider queen! Let her know you failed! You shall have no dwarf tonight! He proceeded to crush through several Chitine, when he reached the cage I was imprisoned in and smashed it with his hammer. Run, boy, I heard him say, as he pointed down a passage. Run that way and dont stop. Dont stop for nothing. I will be right behind you.

I didnt hesitate; I stumbled out of the cage and tried to fly, but my broken wings could not bear the weight of my body, so I crawled as fast as I could, hearing the dwarf behind me continue the fight against my Chitine captures. I was certain that perhaps my grandparents had perhaps employed the services of this dwarf to see if I was alive; after all, why else would he be here?

After what seemed an eternity, I saw a light, but my eyes were so badly beaten and swollen, I could scarcely make out what it was  I could be running headlong into the maw of a red dragon about to breathe fire  but at this point, anything would have been better than being a prisoner of the Chitine.

I stepped through the light and fell for what seemed to be hours and in that moment thought Id gone too far and run off the ledge; but the landing was soft, like landing on cotton covered clouds. A loud thud resounded next to me and I looked through my swollen vision and saw the dwarf. Damn bastard got away from me, he growled. He looked at me and picked me up. You look pretty bad. Let me take you somewhere to get some healing. Along the way  I assumed he was taking me back to my grandparents who would undoubtedly have a thing or two to say about me going inside those dreaded caverns  the dwarf introduced himself as Menegroth.

We arrived at a tavern, much to my surprise  where immediately I felt a sense of ease like Id never felt before. He introduced me to one of the most beautiful women Id ever met  named Anewin  who claimed to be the goddess of the taverns. I wasnt sure if that was a self-proclaimed title (was she an excellent bartender?) initially  but Id come to find, that she was in fact, an actual goddess. With her help, and her mixture of drinks, I was quickly on the road to recovery. My wings were functioning once more, but my body still bore the scars from the Chitine torture and my ear was still gone; but I was alive.

Anewin offered me a position at her tavern, which I gladly accepted. Three weeks into it, I thought about my grandparents  when suddenly a familiar voice entered my head. There you are, my pet. You ran off through a different portal. Do you not remember our deal? Now I need to hire a replacement for you here in the Keep. But now youre a servant to me.

The voice belonged to my former employee, the Archfey, Solas Asdorcha.

----------


## yellowrocket

Dude.  .  .

I really hope I can bring him in to my world with the easy that I can hear those lines being used by so many DMs I've heard.

Again, thank you for all you do for us. Hope you and yours had a good year and have a happy new year.

----------


## Tawmis

> Dude.  .  .
> I really hope I can bring him in to my world with the easy that I can hear those lines being used by so many DMs I've heard.
> Again, thank you for all you do for us. Hope you and yours had a good year and have a happy new year.


Thanks! That was a fun one to write... The "stories" he references (the few) are actual backgrounds I'd written in this thread, which I thought was fun.

Wish I could be a fly on the wall during your D&D sessions to see how the fun stuff I've done here has impacted your game!  :Small Red Face:

----------


## yellowrocket

> Thanks! That was a fun one to write... The "stories" he references (the few) are actual backgrounds I'd written in this thread, which I thought was fun.
> 
> Wish I could be a fly on the wall during your D&D sessions to see how the fun stuff I've done here has impacted your game!


Haven't played in too long. But so much inspiration I've drawn from you that I feel much more prepared to DM.

----------


## D.O.M.T

A stray dog ate my cat. I fell into such sadness that I made a deal with an ancient deity, Cthulhu, to gain enough power to avenge my cat. I now search for that mutt, so i may take my revenge.

Wanna do the rest? could be funny for my level 8 warlock

----------


## Tawmis

> A stray dog ate my cat. I fell into such sadness that I made a deal with an ancient deity, Cthulhu, to gain enough power to avenge my cat. I now search for that mutt, so i may take my revenge. Wanna do the rest? could be funny for my level 8 warlock


You didn't tell me what race the warlock was... what kind of warlock... or a name... 
But I rolled with it because I am always up for a challenge to my creativity.
Since ye mentioned Cthulhu, I added some other Cthulhu elements (the Sky Wolf and the God of Knowledge) - Kahzara is all made up, however.
Hopefully you enjoy how it's written and to explain how your Warlock eventually gave his service to Cthulhu...
As always I'd love to hear feedback - good or bad, what you liked or didn't.
Especially for this one because it is SO very different than what I normally do.
Also, it keeps the thread bumped and alive.
Enjoy!
============================


All of my life Ive been told cats have nine lives.

The truth is that is a complete lie.

The fabrication of this myth came about when mischievous demigod by the name of Kahzara who bore a Ring of Rebirth on each finger, faced off against the dread sky wolf, Mh'ithrha. In his feline form, Kahzara promised Mh'ithrha that he could not be killed; and the sky wolf, confident that he could kill anything, accepted Kahzaras offer in feline form. The two battled, and as expected, Mh'ithrha killed Kahzara quickly. However, the first ring triggered, and Kahzara to Mh'ithrhas surprise, was reborn. So the Sky Wolf killed Kahzara again; and then again; and then again  killing Kahzara a total of eight times, before Kahzara said, Admit it, sky wolf. I cannot be killed. The Sky Wolf, growled and cursed the feline and banished him back to the realm of mortals.

Mh'ithrha, the Sky Wolf, bestowed the urge for all canines in the world to hunt and kill all felines they ever met. However, Yog-Sothoth, the god of knowledge, whom Mh'ithrha had frequently battled, had taken witness to the battle between his enemy and the demigod, Kahzara  and knew that Mh'ithrha would be furious. Yog-Sothoth could not bestow immortality to the cats of the world, but he bestowed upon them great senses, to see in the dark and to be agile, and claws to defend, and to climb, to escape Mh'ithrhas kind on the mortal world.

I share all of this because this story is a part of who I am  and why I became the way that I am. You see, I had this cat  I cant remember when I first got it  it seems as if my mother had it before me, and my mother before her  but it was probably just cats of the same litter. However, there was a day, Id been enjoying my time with my orange tabby, Feoil Mharbh, when suddenly a dog had leaped over the fence and bore its fangs. Feoil Mharbhs fur was instantly up and claws and fangs came out. I stepped between Feoil Mharbh and this stray dog. Id thought the dog had come for Feoil Mharbh  but the way the dogs red eyes followed me as I moved. This was no normal dog  this was some magical beast sent not to kill my beloved cat  but sent to kill me. But why?

The dog sprang forward and instinctively I raised my arm to defend myself; but the dogs massive maw locked onto my arm, like a dog who was fetching a stick, and his teeth bit deep into my flesh and blood sprayed my face as I let out a scream, tasting the copper of my own blood as it dripped into my mouth like bitter honey.

The dogs massive strength was surprising as he shook me around like a ragdoll, by my arm. I felt my arm yank from my shoulder as tendons screamed to remain connected, but snapped under the strain. I screamed again, pain wracking my body with so much intensity that consciousness came and went like hot flashes. I heard Feoil Mharbh feline howl rip through the day and I saw, between the coming in and out of consciousness, as Feoil Mharbh leapt on the dogs back, his claws extended and ripping the dogs flesh apart  so much so that the dog finally released me it began to hemorrhage blood itself. Just before losing consciousness, I could see part of the dogs spine exposed  as ancient enemies now battled, forgetting me as I bled severely. I looked at the pool of blood I was laying in as it poured freely from my arm like a faithful spring of crimson water.

Im dying, I thought to myself just as I lost consciousness.

To my surprise, I didnt die. But I woke up  days? Hours? Not sure  but it was dark now, and the pool of blood Id been laying in was now mostly coagulated. As I stood and pulled my arm free of the dry, crimson art on the dirt, I flinched in pain again  and looked around for Feoil Mharbh, but there was no sign. As I struggled to stand, the loss of blood still making it difficult to stand straight; I put my weight against the nearby tree to help me from spiraling and crashing right back into the ground. Thats when I saw another pool of blood and Feoil Mharbhs collar. I tried to walk over to the collar but instead stumbled, face first into the dirt and just crawled over to Feoil Mharbhs collar. It was Feoil Mharbhs collar but where was Feoil Mharbh?

The minutes turned into hours into days into weeks into months and Feoil Mharbh never returned and deeper and deeper into sadness and depression I slipped with each passing second that escaped me without Feoil Mharbh at my side

Eventually, my mind so broken that Id lost my friend, who died for me, I gazed into the mirror and the person staring back at me was no longer me. I was a husk of who I was  I hadnt eaten in days  hadnt showered. I was all but dead, save for the fact my heart still beat in my chest, as broken as it was.

Thats when I saw his tentacle reflection in the mirror. I quickly turned my head to look behind me, believing I was hallucinating at this point  but there was nothing there. But in the mirror I saw him, his eyes gazing back at me. Cthulhu, I whispered.

Surly I was going mad.

If its revenge you seek, his voice sounded as if each tentacle spoke at the same time, but at a slight different pitch, give yourself to me  and together we shall seek that who took from you

I nodded emphatically.

And Cthulhu smiled.

----------


## Opsimos

Hey Tawmis,

I truly appreciate your effort. I love the scene you've written. Thank you so much, and happy new year!

----------


## srkinguim

> I was confused at first - because when I saw "fairy" I was like, "Great! Not done a fairy background yet!"
> Then I saw Menegroth - and I immediately recognized that as Tolkien.
> So I kept reading - and saw "Anewin" and wondered if it was a take on Arwen, also from Lord of the Rings?
> Regardless, I assumed it was your own setting as you noted and went from there.
> I focused on how your character has the unique recipes thing and built backwards from there.
> There's some fun in the dialogue and the way that it's written, because Fairies and the Fey just beg for some silliness.
> The Archfey I mentioned is one from my own campaign (Solas Asdorcha) who - ironically - was a Pixie who ascended into Archfey status. So naturally you can change the name if you want.
> But here it is - hope you enjoy it.
> As always, I'd love to hear feedback - what you liked or didn't like or both - because first time (I think?) writing a fairy background in this thread.
> Enjoy!


 OH MY GOD!!!!!
But what an incredible story, it not only added incredible moments from the past but also incredible moments that are almost current, not only that but also released more ideas to be able to add to future plots, I am immensely grateful for all your effort in carrying out the construction of the story from Babidi. Hehehe.
I'm just going to tweak the story a little bit to adapt it to the GM scenario, but don't think you're wrong, quite the contrary, you've developed much more than I could imagine the PC, and I'll keep you in my heart as one of my favorites.
I'm still going to come back here to say what Babidi's future will be and also to ask for help in BG again kkkk. Hugs ....

----------


## Tawmis

> Haven't played in too long. But so much inspiration I've drawn from you that I feel much more prepared to DM.


It's flattering to think I can inspire anyone.
Truly, I started this thread because I like to challenge myself.
I used to be on a forum (for a comic called _ElfQuest_ where every month, three random elements are posted, and you need to fit all three of them in an _ElfQuest_-themed story. I kicked it up a notch, because I like to push my creativity - and created a new _ElfQuest_ tribe, and each month, I added to the story with the new elements added. So I never had any idea what to plan, but it was an ongoing none the less driven by the monthly "story elements" that got suggested by the forum). The forum over there died out, and I thought about how much I love writing character stories for people (I run a few games as a DM, and always offer to write the backgrounds for my players if they don't have ideas, based on the character traits they rolled/selected). And I thought, "Why not offer that here? See what people throw at me?" I wasn't even sure if anyone would take me up on the offer here. And now... we're... 34 or so pages deep? That's incredibly flattering.




> Hey Tawmis,
> I truly appreciate your effort. I love the scene you've written. Thank you so much, and happy new year!


Thank you! And a Happy New Year to you and yours as well. If you come up with other character ideas you need a background for, you know where to go. :) (Psst, the answer is this thread!)




> OH MY GOD!!!!!
> But what an incredible story, it not only added incredible moments from the past but also incredible moments that are almost current, not only that but also released more ideas to be able to add to future plots, I am immensely grateful for all your effort in carrying out the construction of the story from Babidi. Hehehe. I'm just going to tweak the story a little bit to adapt it to the GM scenario, but don't think you're wrong, quite the contrary, you've developed much more than I could imagine the PC, and I'll keep you in my heart as one of my favorites. I'm still going to come back here to say what Babidi's future will be and also to ask for help in BG again kkkk. Hugs ....


So glad I could help flesh out and add to your campaign. That's very flattering when people enjoy what I've written. Sure, I've written for... well, probably more years than most people have been alive on this forum... but never professionally. So that ... creative insecurity is always there... the demon that sits in the back of the head! So I am always overcome with joy when I hear someone's enjoyed what I've done - especially when it's for someone's own custom setting (writing for existing settings I am familiar with or my own, is naturally easy) - but to walk in someone else's campaign and offer content, is always a challenge! 

And yes, by all means - come back here and request more! I am all caught up with my existing requests in the thread, and the holidays have slowed down - so I am ready for more. Remember, don't wait too long and let this thread go without posts - or Moderators will scold and lock it for Necroposting. So even if you have a random idea that you may or may not use, or just want to see what I can come up with - I welcome the challenge always.

----------


## Oramac

> It was interesting trying to find a way to tie something like "Necromancy" to the Order of the White Robes...
> But as I began to write this... Duke Reginald Morris began to tell his own story for me...
> And made it very easy.
> This one flowed very naturally from me, probably because of my love of Dragonlance.
> I'd love to hear your thoughts (even if you hate it! Tell me!)
> Comments help me grow and also keep the thread alive.
> Enjoy!
> 
> snip


Dude, that was amazing! Thank you so much! I can't even say how awesome and useful this will be to inform the character at the table. Now I just want to go roll some dice!

----------


## Dissented

Man you outdid yourself with this one. You took it in a couple directions I hadn't considered and definitely provided a lot of inspiration for my next campaign. I liked the subtle elements such as powering him through an internal telescope pointed at the cosmos and also why the druids would be drawn to him. Thank you!

----------


## Vikki

Hi!

Just found this forum and I love this thread! Made an account specifically for this thread  :Small Big Grin: 

My character just died (RIP) and I got a session coming up real soon and I just lost my inspiration after creating it.

What I got so far is some kind of Occult Investigator in the form of a High-Elf Oathbreaker (former Oath of Crown I think. Level 5), Miran. How she broke her Oath I haven't figured out. The setting starts at a recently discovered continent of the world (homebrew setting except the deities) and she have traveled there by ship. Not sure why she left yet either. She'll be Lawful Evil and would be cool if a maybe Night/Winter deity could be involved somehow. I've picked up Arcana, Religion and Ritual Caster Wizard, since I found that fitting. Oh yea and she plays the violin.

*Background:* 
Marine

*Personality Trait:*
I live for the thrill of the hunt.
Im used to the very best in life, and thats a hard habit to break.

*Ideals:*
Family. Blood runs thicker than water.

*Bonds:*
I keep my thoughts and discoveries in a journal. My journal is my legacy.

*Flaws:*
Once I pick a goal, I become obsessed with it to the detriment of everything else in my life.

<3

----------


## Tawmis

> Dude, that was amazing! Thank you so much! I can't even say how awesome and useful this will be to inform the character at the table. Now I just want to go roll some dice!


I love me some Dragonlance. So if you ever (and this goes for anyone, really!) want to come in this thread and just tell me how it's going with the character and their adventures - I'd love to hear it. I get connected to these characters I write for.




> Man you outdid yourself with this one. You took it in a couple directions I hadn't considered and definitely provided a lot of inspiration for my next campaign. I liked the subtle elements such as powering him through an internal telescope pointed at the cosmos and also why the druids would be drawn to him. Thank you!


Thank you! I always enjoy these writing challenges! And even more so when those who request them enjoy them! :)
As always thank ye for replying too! Sometimes people request stuff - and I write it - and I never hear back from them... so I have no idea if they liked it or not.




> Hi!
> Just found this forum and I love this thread! Made an account specifically for this thread 
> My character just died (RIP) and I got a session coming up real soon and I just lost my inspiration after creating it.
> What I got so far is some kind of Occult Investigator in the form of a High-Elf Oathbreaker (former Oath of Crown I think. Level 5), Miran. How she broke her Oath I haven't figured out. The setting starts at a recently discovered continent of the world (homebrew setting except the deities) and she have traveled there by ship. Not sure why she left yet either. She'll be Lawful Evil and would be cool if a maybe Night/Winter deity could be involved somehow. I've picked up Arcana, Religion and Ritual Caster Wizard, since I found that fitting. Oh yea and she plays the violin.
> *Background:* Marine
> *Personality Trait:*
> I live for the thrill of the hunt.
> Im used to the very best in life, and thats a hard habit to break.
> *Ideals:*
> ...


This one is kind of long... I always feel like those ones where someone "falls from grace" end up a little bit on the longer side...
You need to show how their life was before the fall...
Give them a good sense of how good they were... or how good their life was...
And then the fall... and why they've turned against everything they once held true and valuable.
A lot of symbolism here too... when her heart grows cold... I specifically mention the goddess of winter since you wanted that infused...
And continue that cold theme with her...
And then the symbol on her platemail... also symbolic.
I'd love to hear your thoughts!
Enjoy!
=======================

Perhaps one day, you can be as good as your fathers brother at this violin, Mirans mother, Alleena smiled.

Please, Mirans father, Auzengard laughed. Do not encourage her so. Youve heard the stories my brother, Kallius has told us all!

Kallius, who like the others, was a High Elf  though he behaved, Auzengard teased, much more like a half-elf because of his nature. Kallius had sat in a chair, leaned back, his feet pressed against the wall while he strummed at the violin. Have I told you about the one where I encountered some adventurers who had camped out in the woods? There I was tired, he began to play the violin, pulling the bow across the violins strings to emphasize the dramatic effect of his story, having just fled  bravely, I might add!  from an infestation of giant spiders when I saw a flickering light in the forest. Miran leaned close, her elbows resting on the floor, her palms prompting up her head.

If this is one of those stories where you meet a lady of exquisite skills, Mirans mother warned, can you please spare us? as she gestured towards Miran, who was still very young.

By Sunes fiery hair, you think I have no tact? Kallius laughed. He kneeled down and handed his violin to Miran as hed done every time he happened to be in the area. He looked at her as she gazed up at him in wide eyed wonder. The sound the violin had made when it was played sounded amazing to her  and each time her uncle offered it to her to play  she did not hesitate beyond the initial shock. She took it into her hands and began to try and mimic the same notes her uncle had played, bringing the bow across the strings. Kallius immediately recognized what she was doing and gently touched her hands and said, Place your hand here, fingers here and here. Now pull the bow across these two strings. Now slide your fingers down here, and pull across this string. Shed done so and it had sounded very close to what he had played.

What is that song called? Miran asked.

Why, Kallius said, leaning back, placing his hands behind his head, thats a Kallius original. I call it the Ballad of Blood.

Really, Mirans mother flinched. Thats a dreaded name.

Kallius shrugged. When I meet others on the road, and I play it faster than what I showed a moment ago, it really does seem to inspire my companions if we find ourselves in trouble. Also seems to unnerve the enemy.

Kallius came by frequently during his travels around the world  and Miran looked forward to it each time. Hed brought her a number of trinkets and bobbles that hed acquired through his travels, which she truly appreciated, but there was no gift better than when she could play the violin for him and his reaction as she improved each year.

Her father, Auzengard was worried that Miran was bound to follow in the steps of his brother and become a bard that traveled the lands, sang poetry and told incredible stories, but to his surprise, she followed in her fathers footsteps becoming a faithful follower of Eldath and becoming one of her most devote Paladins in the Order of the Crown. Like her father, her efforts to keep peace around the High Elf lands had forced her to combat the likes of goblins, orcs and brigands of all kinds and while she felt content, she looked forward to Kallius visits so she could try to impress him with her violin skills. With her mothers approval, when Miran was not off protecting the land, she was allowed to take violin classes by a devote follower of Milil, god of poetry and song, named Amhran Silversong. Amhran was a beautiful, older high elf  her once golden locks were now streaked with grey. Her skin however, showed some age  but her eyes were as bright and youthful as the morning skies. Shed always said that it was important to keep love and song in the heart, and the body, though it may age  the heart and mind will forever be young.

She was fluent in several different instruments and taught many how to play them. Miran was in a class, full of about sixteen others, who were all there to learn the violin. One of the students paused, and looked around. Amhran looked, Is there something wrong Branstar?

Branstar looked around himself. Do you not hear that? It sounds like screaming.

Liriac, who was often quite the jokester, replied, Listen, I know were not as good as Amhran, but I dont think any of us sound like our playing is mimicking screaming.

But in that moment  they had each heard it. Screams.

Amhran looked at her students, Remain here. She rushed to the door and swung it open and saw several people running towards the west. Amhrans eyes widened as she saw a fire spreading to the west. Stay here, she repeated and slammed the door behind her as she left. It wasnt long before there was the sound of metal clashing and the students opened the door and saw what appeared to be a nightmare. The entire western region of the town was ablaze and people in black armor were cutting through people regardless of gender or age.

Some students fled, some hid, Miran had fought before  she had no weapon, but she did not need any. She would defeat one of the enemies who dared attacked their city and rip the weapon from the dead body and proceed to cut down these attackers. She quickly rushed into combat, without armor on, and was able to quickly move around those in heavy armor. The attackers were brutes  slow and sluggish  more trained to do damage than be skilled with a weapon. She quickly slammed into one of them and detached their dagger from the hilt at their side and plunged the dagger between a gap in the armor allowing the blade to bite deep into their neck. They grabbed their neck in a vain attempt to stop the blood pouring from the wound before death took them. She grabbed their sword and began fighting these men, though she had no armor to protect herself. She was cut and gashed badly throughout the fight  when she noticed her own home was burning. Foregoing all else, she dashed towards her home and kicked down the door. She was immediately greeted by her mother who had, perhaps, mercifully been slain  her throat slit. She moved through the house and found her fathers corpse next  hed put up a fight trying to defend Mirans mother. But thats when to her surprise, shed found her uncle buried under a part of the wall  shed not heard he was coming. He moaned and she quickly dropped her weapon and kneeled down to him. Immediately, she could see the life fading from his eyes. He would not be alive much longer. Please, she whispered, dont speak. Rest. Everything will be fine.

He smiled, blood leaked from the corner of his lips. Cult  members of Myrkul god of death, he coughed blood and the life drained from his eyes ever so quickly with each cough. Want to resurrect an ancient he coughed once again and the life drained from his eyes for the final time.

Despite the raging inferno around her, Miran felt the cold, wretched touch of winter, clench her heart and squeeze it with such force, she was certain that Auri, the goddess of winter herself, had chilled her. Miran picked up her uncles violin, whose wood had been warped by the fire. Ignoring the flames all around her, she entered her room and donned her armor, and clasped her weapon to her body. By the time shed gone outside, most of the attackers had fled or been slain. Many asked her if she was all right as she stormed past them. The people around her struggled to gather the dead and dying all the while trying to put the inferno around them out.

Miran did not care. Each step away from home her heart grew ever colder.

By the time shed reached the library, she could almost see the chill mist of her breath. She stormed through the door and walked through the rows and rows of books until she reached an area about the deities  and she began pouring through one of the volumes that dealt with Myrkul and his cult of fanatics. She learned that theyd had a small temple not far from the very place she called home. She slammed the book shut, walked to the stables and without asking stole a horse and rode towards the temple with little regard for her own life. As she rode through the woods, the very branches of nature tried to stop her from the path shed set herself on  that by the time shed breached the edge of the woods and began riding into the plains, the symbol of Eldath had been scratched so badly it was no longer recognizable.

She arrived at the temple, set against several larger hills, within two days. She dismounted and began to walk towards the temple. As she spotted two guards casually talking, she removed her violin from her shoulder and pulled the bow across the strings  her hand there, fingers there  then move  then across the other string.

The two guards, startled by the odd sound the violin had produced due to the warped wood, peered into the dark  just as lightning flashed behind Marin, creating a silhouette. Who goes there? they called out  but as their eyes tried to adjust to the new found darkness when the bolt of lightning vanished, they did not see or hear Mirans footsteps rushing towards them in unison with the rolling thunder, her sword decapitating one of the men, and spraying blood onto the face of the other who stumbled back in surprise.

She leapt on the second one and demanded to know what the cult was after. Despite serving the death god, the man feared for his life  the look of frost and winter in her eyes was a coldness he could not explain. He confessed that one of the elves in her town had uncovered a map to a distant land  and supposedly there, some great power sought to be awakened.

Miran thanked him by shoving her sword through his throat. She made her back to the horse, rode to the nearest port village, and booked passage for this supposed new land

----------


## Vikki

Thank you!! I really enjoyed your backstory for Miran.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Miele

Hello Tawmis, I'm starting in a couple of days a new campaign, it's set in Curse of Strahd.

My character is a Human male, a Light Cleric of Lathander. I picked the feat Magic Initiate Druid.
My background is the Haunted One from the CoS book, basically choosing the line: "An apparition that has haunted your family for generations now haunts you. You dont know what it wants, and it wont leave you alone".
This is the reason why I became a devout follower of the Light and wander the world smiting evil. I learned a few tricks from druids, but I worship my god and preach the word everywhere I go, even a tad too loudly sometimes.

I pictured a hint of eccentric behaviour, borderline paranoic, but I'm resolute in my faith and I fear nothing.

I don't want to be an adventurer before the start of the campaign, I'm pretty much an unlucky commoner with a difficult past (this bit is for DM request) that just discovered his powers. I have no idea if I'll find myself in Barovia or end up there accidentally.

Hope you can spare some time for this and that what I wrote is inspiring enough. Thank you in advance!

----------


## Tawmis

> Thank you!! I really enjoyed your backstory for Miran.


Thank you! Always glad to hear people enjoyed what I wrote for them!




> Hello Tawmis, I'm starting in a couple of days a new campaign, it's set in Curse of Strahd.
> My character is a Human male, a Light Cleric of Lathander. I picked the feat Magic Initiate Druid.
> My background is the Haunted One from the CoS book, basically choosing the line: "An apparition that has haunted your family for generations now haunts you. You dont know what it wants, and it wont leave you alone".
> This is the reason why I became a devout follower of the Light and wander the world smiting evil. I learned a few tricks from druids, but I worship my god and preach the word everywhere I go, even a tad too loudly sometimes.
> I pictured a hint of eccentric behavior, borderline paranoid, but I'm resolute in my faith and I fear nothing. I don't want to be an adventurer before the start of the campaign; I'm pretty much an unlucky commoner with a difficult past (this bit is for DM request) that just discovered his powers. I have no idea if I'll find myself in Barovia or end up there accidentally. Hope you can spare some time for this and that what I wrote is inspiring enough. Thank you in advance!


Hopefully got this in before your game started!
The ghostly figure was the center piece, as you mentioned, to becoming a cleric.
Also left her very humble start (no adventuring yet!) - because there was no adventuring, I did the "Magic Initiate Druid" fear as a very subtle way of saying you were good with animals (horses, specifically) that when your cleric powers are bestowed, perhaps that came with it as Lathander saw your love of your horses.
I played up your "paranoid" as general fear (bats, for example; then when the ghostly figure first appears).
And I left the location (are you in Barovia? Could go either way, which is why I used bats in the story)....
Anyway, would love to hear what you think!
Good, bad, what you liked, or didn't like!
Feedback helps me and it also keeps this thread bumped and alive!
Enjoy!
====================================

I was eight years the first time I saw it and the sight of it nearly took twenty years from my life.

Now? I am simply used to it appearing.

My older sister and brother both claimed to have seen it also. Id never seen it before until it came to me when I was alone.

My mothers voice had called out from inside the cabin that I was to be the one to clean the horse stables tonight  and to make sure they were very clean  because my father would be riding one of the horses into town to apply as one of the city guards. Again.

As the stable door creaked open, it startled several bats that had taken to nesting at the top of the dark stable, and fluttered out of the door  giving me quite the start. I shook my head and looked over my shoulder, scolding my older brother that he was supposed to have cleaned the upper stables three days ago  and clearly had not  since the bats, which had lived there for weeks now, were clearly still making the barn their home. I had gone inside and saw our two horses; Thunder and Lightning, named so  because Thunder was a larger horse, whose hooves clomped loudly on the ground when he ran. He was thicker, more majestic looking if you were to judge him by size and muscle. Lightning was our female horse; she had a beautiful mane that when the moon hit it just right, seemed to be made of rainbows. She was more slender than Thunder, smaller in height too, but she had earned her name because she could out run Thunder, both in distance, and especially speed. Like their name sake, Thunder was a deep grey color, resembling storm clouds; while Lightning was almost pure white, with uncanny blue eyes.

At that moment, between Thunder and Lightning, a grey mist appeared. Startled, I fumbled backwards, foot in the bucket of water and toppled to the ground. The mist took shape and a ghostly finger pointed to me then slowly began to dissipate. My first thought was my sister was behind this  shed been practicing magic and it would be just like her to try and scare me, but as I searched the barn there was no sign that she was here. I called out for her and heard my mother call out that she was cleaning dishes and not to be disturbed.

When I spoke with my sister and brother, they both explained theyd seen it before. First, it had come to my eldest brother  hed seen it at the well. Each and every time  it appeared next to the well. When my sister, who was just a few years older than me, began to see it  itd been at the edge of the woods. That, my brother explained, was when hed stopped seeing it. My sister informed me, shed not seen it in six days. So was it only paying a visit to one family member? What was the message it was trying to tell me?

The following day, my mother was pleasantly surprised when I offered to go to town with her. She knew something was behind the reasoning of my request; because Id often said Id much rather go clean the stables than go to town.

As we walked through town I saw exactly what I was looking for  a church of Lathander. I begged my mother if I could go; and she agreed, so long as I stayed there until she came back from the market to get me. I wholeheartedly agreed. I rushed into the Lathander chapel and immediately began to pray to Lathander, who was known throughout the realm as the Morninglord  but he was someone who favored those who dispelled the undead, among other things.

So I prayed to Lathander and asked how to be rid of this undead that haunted my siblings and now me. I was disappointed that I heard no majestic voice, nor did an angel descend and give me holy words I would carry forth to dispatch this spirit. As a matter of fact, I heard nothing.

Day after day, I came with my mother to town and I rushed to Lathanders chapel and prayed. Each and every day. After weeks of no answer, I realized that perhaps Lathander did not answer me because I was just coming here for my own selfish reason  would I come here again if Id gotten the answer on how to vanquish this visiting spirit? In my heart, I knew I would not. Lathander knew I was being selfish.

So for the next three years, I continued to come back to Lathanders chapel and pray  not just on how to vanquish this spirit  but for the people of the world, to let Lathander he was in my heart, and I began to feel a change in me. Once I accepted the ways of Lathander, I could hear whispers of his voice speaking through magic.

I accepted my position as a Cleric of Lathander  and though the spirit continued to visit me; now even outside of the barn  I realized, perhaps it was not there to harm me  but it was giving me a message or needed my help  and perhaps it wasnt about destroying the spirit, but finding a way to help it find peace.

----------


## Miele

Now that is... amazing! Thank you very much, I enjoyed reading it!
I love the details about the horses and I was imagining my character as a kid :)

----------


## NihilisticOwl

Hey there! First off, I'm amazed with the number of backstories and people you've helped through this thread, and reading through what you've written has been pretty inspiring. I'm hoping you can help me with my character's backstory. I have a concept, but I'm having trouble fleshing it out and enriching it.

Name: Illunius
Race: Shadar-Kai (formerly an elf)
Class: Oathbreaker Paladin

I'm somewhat inspired by Xiao from Genshin Impact where fighting demons day and night for over 2000 years has him accumulating karmic debt and corrupting him to the point that his presence is harmful to most mundane individuals. So for my character, instead of breaking an oath, he instead gained a curse or something similar that twisted the divine light within him, allowing him to channel the very powers he swore to fight against. Once a beacon of light, as he still is, he now also stands as a beacon for darker entities, and if he isn't careful, he might succumb to them.

He was formerly a regular elf but later gained the Shadar-kai features as part of the curse or corruption.

Personality-wise, he's got golden-retriever energy but with a dangerous edge when push comes to shove, and despite the curse or corruption, he still tries to make the best out of his situation and for those he holds dear.

I hope what I wrote makes sense.

----------


## Tawmis

> Hey there! First off, I'm amazed with the number of backstories and people you've helped through this thread, and reading through what you've written has been pretty inspiring. I'm hoping you can help me with my character's backstory. I have a concept, but I'm having trouble fleshing it out and enriching it.
> Name: Illunius
> Race: Shadar-Kai (formerly an elf)
> Class: Oathbreaker Paladin
> I'm somewhat inspired by Xiao from Genshin Impact where fighting demons day and night for over 2000 years has him accumulating karmic debt and corrupting him to the point that his presence is harmful to most mundane individuals. So for my character, instead of breaking an oath, he instead gained a curse or something similar that twisted the divine light within him, allowing him to channel the very powers he swore to fight against. Once a beacon of light, as he still is, he now also stands as a beacon for darker entities, and if he isn't careful, he might succumb to them.
> He was formerly a regular elf but later gained the Shadar-kai features as part of the curse or corruption.
> Personality-wise, he's got golden-retriever energy but with a dangerous edge when push comes to shove, and despite the curse or corruption, he still tries to make the best out of his situation and for those he holds dear.
> I hope what I wrote makes sense.


I was, admittedly, 100% unfamiliar with Xiao from Genshin Impact... so I googled it. Saw it was a game.
Went to youtube - watched "Short Suffering" (I think it's called?) to get an idea - and it shows the scene you mentioned.
So with that in mind...
I moved forward.
I go a bit into some lore in the beginning to set up the character...
I hope you enjoy!
I'd love to hear feedback - good or bad - if it works or doesn't (and if doesn't, why not? Maybe I can rewrite that part to make it fit?) - tell me what you liked or didn't like.
It all helps me. Which is why I do these challenges.
It also helps keep the thread bumped and alive and provides visibility to others.
Anyway!
Enjoy!
==========================

The hatred between Elf and Orc has run since the age of gods.

Gruumsh, god of the orcs, bore a seething hatred for all elven gods  especially Corellon, creator of the Elves, whom he had waged many wars again  and lost. This urge to fight and slay, especially elves, was infused into the genetic make-up of the orcs in the world. Even amongst the gods, did many fear and respect the bloodthirsty rage of Gruumsh, but Corellon never heeded the warnings.

When the gods gathered around the world and staked their claim; Gruumsh quickly realized each land was taken, mountains by dwarves, hills by halflings, deserts by humans, forests by elves; he grew furious and pierced the land and shouted that orcs would adapt and dwell everywhere and be infused with the desire to reclaim the world as their own.

My name is Illunius, and long have I faithfully followed Corellon as his weapon and his warrior against the darkness that would seek to reclaim that which has long been the home to the elves. I come from a long line of other Paladins of Corellon; my father before me, who instilled in me all that is right and just. He showed me how to hold a shield and swing a weapon. He was there when the time came for me to take the first orc life I would ever take. My grandmother before him was also a Paladin of Corellon, and she was proud of what she stood for. Her strength was more than just physical. The way she stood, the way she looked, when she entered the room, without uttering a word, she commanded the presence of all who beheld her; and for generations before her, my family has always had someone who bore the crest of Corellon and fought for his light.

For generations, just as the orcs had been infused to strike at all before them  especially elves  had my family been infused with the light, the passion, and the calling to fight those very forces.

Since I was young, I have walked the walls of this city, buried deep in the woods. Since I was young, I have rushed out, with others like me, to defend the land from orcs, and other beasts that would dare seek to harm those beyond the walls.

Since I was young, I have seen death. Ive watched the vile orcs die; stuck on the end of my blade, the life draining from their eyes. Some of them, there have had anger to the end. Some of them, Ive seen regret and fear, as the shadow of death comes for them.

Still, there was never mercy to be given. They threaten my home, my family, and my friends. Ive seen companions who have faithfully followed Corellon die next to me, hearts pierced by crude weapons, forged in hatred.

Since I was young, I have defended these walls. It has been over three hundred years now; a never ending bloodshed from the never ending enemies that rush these walls to bring their shadow and evil into a place of light and love.

Three hundred years of this and it has changed me. I became detached at the task at hand; my blade moved and cleaved without emotion, without thought, like a leaf falling from the tree. My body moved to simply kill. When there was no enemy, I was inside the walled city, a prisoner to the darkness that grew around my soul, like infection weeds in a dying garden, choking the light and bringing in the slithering darkness.  

The light of my soul was fading. Even the morning sun began to hurt my eyes. I longed for the night shift, so I could walk under the watch of the pale moons light. Itd been such a night, when I cast my eyes towards the one moon that lingered in the night sky, her bright light shining down on me. No stars were seen that night, as if theyd all fled or been devoured by darkness. As I continued to stare at the moon it seemed to get closer or I was floating towards it. Suddenly the lack of stars began to become more noticeable  and the one moon changed to an eye  an eye that never sleeps. Gruumsh!

My eyes snapped open and the moons light was still there, but the stars returned, flickering. I stood and shook my head, making my way back to my home. It was there, as I gazed into the reflection of a pool of water, I took notice.

It was not just that the sunlight had begun to bother me; but my once, golden hair, that shined bright like the sun, had lost its color  it was now deathly grey-white, like the moon. My skin, now almost grey in color  the life, drained from me. I had stopped being a light for Corellon and had simply surrendered to the never ending hatred, war and blood. Ive lost my way into the shadows and darkness.

I needed to get out. I needed to get away.

Since I was young, I have fought in an endless war.

And it has cost me my soul.

----------


## NihilisticOwl

> I was, admittedly, 100% unfamiliar with Xiao from Genshin Impact... so I googled it. Saw it was a game.
> Went to youtube - watched "Short Suffering" (I think it's called?) to get an idea - and it shows the scene you mentioned.
> So with that in mind...
> I moved forward.
> I go a bit into some lore in the beginning to set up the character...
> I hope you enjoy!
> I'd love to hear feedback - good or bad - if it works or doesn't (and if doesn't, why not? Maybe I can rewrite that part to make it fit?) - tell me what you liked or didn't like.
> It all helps me. Which is why I do these challenges.
> It also helps keep the thread bumped and alive and provides visibility to others.
> ...


Having backtracked through this thread, I knew you worked quickly, but it still surprised me that you were able to come up with all of this within a day. Truthfully, I was searching for guides about making an oathbreaker paladin when I stumbled upon this thread, and having read the first of your works, I immediately made an account to hop on in.

As for the backstory, I'm unfamiliar with the lore about elves and orcs in D&D, but I am a fan of Lord of the Rings; did you take inspiration from that? Overall, this was an interesting read, and I very much enjoyed what you've written for Illunius.

Thank you very much!

----------


## Tawmis

> Having backtracked through this thread, I knew you worked quickly, but it still surprised me that you were able to come up with all of this within a day. Truthfully, I was searching for guides about making an oathbreaker paladin when I stumbled upon this thread, and having read the first of your works, I immediately made an account to hop on in.
> As for the backstory, I'm unfamiliar with the lore about elves and orcs in D&D, but I am a fan of Lord of the Rings; did you take inspiration from that? Overall, this was an interesting read, and I very much enjoyed what you've written for Illunius.
> Thank you very much!


Oh! Another who made an account for my thread?! Easy, people! My ego will soon eclipse the sun! :D
I kid, I kid! I have a long way to go before my ego even eclipses a candle! hahah
Yeah - with the craziness of the holidays out of the way, it's much easier to leap on here and knock these out in a day.
I enjoy trying to do them as soon as I see them so that I am forced to be creative right then and there (which is why I made the thread) rather than brew up ideas over a number of days. I love pushing myself to think on the spot.
As for the lore with Gruumsh (orc god) and the Elven gods - it's all lore from Forgotten Realms (which I assume most people play in unless they state otherwise, since Forgotten Realms is the default setting for D&D unless DMs homebrew their world). For the lore, it was an easy spot to start with. Because from the game you had pointed out that was the influence, they'd spent 2000 years fighting demons to feel the corruption. So I took that as the stepping stone - when you said High Elf - to make it generations of your family fighting orcs, including yourself. And really played up that hatred between orc and elf. If you go to - lemme find it - the *Enemies section of Gruumsh on this page* it goes into the details of the hatred between orc god and elven god(s).
As a side note, I absolutely love Tolkien. I would not be into D&D had it not been for my 4th grade teacher reading _The Hobbit_ to the class. After she read it, I *literally* checked out the book for two years straight, reading it back and forth. I'd take my favorite parts of the book and type them up. Then I would try to rephrase it with my own words, in a mad, youthful attempt to capture how Tolkien wrote. In the 6th grade, my teacher saw me with the book and was like, "You've been reading that book for awhile." I said, "No, I've probably read it now about 200 times." He was floored and asked, "Have you read Lord of the Rings? Takes place after that."
Jaw.
Dropped.
Went and read those non stop for a few years.
I still have the very first copy of "The Hobbit" that my father took me out to buy all those years ago.
It's in severely bad condition from the constant re-reading back then. But it's definitely one of my treasured possessions. ... My... _precious_, if you will.

----------

